# D23 EXPO 2019 Superthread - dates announced!



## ashley0139

Well folks, we're back already with the 2019 edition of the D23 Expo thread!

Disney has just released the dates for the 2019 Expo.  It will be held August 23-25, 2019.  See the link below.

http://d23expohelpandhowto.blogspot.com/2018/03/2019-d23-expo-dates-are-out.html

Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## Mathmagicland

Thanks for starting the thread.  . This seems later in the summer than the past couple of expos.  I had expected July again.  Wonder if it has something to do with the planned openings of Star Wars galaxy’s edge in 2019.... no timing or resource conflicts with a late summer expo.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I'm in!

I'm actually very excited with the later dates, my family is going to Africa in the middle of June. If D23 had been in July I don't know if I could have managed both.


----------



## bluefunnel

I'm definitely going again, though August is a terrible time for me to take off of work(they'll get over it).


----------



## ajrwdwgirl

I'm a little nervous about about the later dates because it might run into teacher in-service at the start of our school year, but I should at least be able to be there for the Saturday and Sunday days.   I am excited that dates have finally been announced.


----------



## SgtTibbs

Is the D23 Expo a hard ticket to get if you are D23 gold?  Can I assume if I go Gold I'll get in, or is this a San Diego Comic Con lottery type thing?


----------



## beachdreamr1229

I'm kind of bummed with the later dates.  I'm a teacher and we go back to school the week before the expo, so I can't really take time off that early in the school year.  I might just go for 1 day this time.


----------



## soniam

I'm bummed about the later dates. We were planning a family vacation around it, but DS will be back to school then. I guess it's a solo trip for me, which maybe isn't all that bad


----------



## dina444444

SgtTibbs said:


> Is the D23 Expo a hard ticket to get if you are D23 gold?  Can I assume if I go Gold I'll get in, or is this a San Diego Comic Con lottery type thing?


It’s not like SDCC, tickets are easy to get. Only the Sorcerers package is hard.


----------



## SgtTibbs

dina444444 said:


> It’s not like SDCC, tickets are easy to get. Only the Sorcerers package is hard.


I just Googled "Sorcerers Package"  Oh my! That's a lot of digits in that price.  It would be hard for me to justify spending the equivalent of several years worth of Disneyland Annual Passes on the Expo.


----------



## HydroGuy

SgtTibbs said:


> I just Googled "Sorcerers Package"  Oh my! That's a lot of digits in that price.  It would be hard for me to justify spending the equivalent of several years worth of Disneyland Annual Passes on the Expo.


Yep, and they sell out right away!


----------



## gottalovepluto

SgtTibbs said:


> I just Googled "Sorcerers Package"  Oh my! That's a lot of digits in that price.  It would be hard for me to justify spending the equivalent of several years worth of Disneyland Annual Passes on the Expo.


Woah. Just... woah. Although I did read a compelling bit about how much time it saves you making in worth it for those who can afford it. So if you can afford it and want the most out of D23 I can see why they sell out! (At least based on my extensive knowledge gleaned from <60 seconds of reading Google  )


----------



## HydroGuy

gottalovepluto said:


> Woah. Just... woah. Although I did read a compelling bit about how much time it saves you making in worth it for those who can afford it. So if you can afford it and want the most out of D23 I can see why they sell out! (At least based on my extensive knowledge gleaned from <60 seconds of reading Google  )


What are prices this year? Like $2500?

You may be able to compensate this way: you can stay at a cheaper hotel, farther away. Because you can come late and still get in. So you save money there. If you value your sleep, you can sleep a full night all three nights. At the last expo I had to get up at like 4AM in Day 1 and at 3AM on Day 2 (so I could get into the queue for the Live Action Movies. I made it. But I was sleepy!)

Some people use their time to get into the premium collectors merchandise. If you are so inclined, you can resell that later online and make some of the money back.

Even with all that, I still cannot see paying that much!


----------



## ej119

MiceChat published an interview with the VP of D23, Michael Vargo, on what to expect in 2019
http://micechat.com/188648-d23-michael-vargo-expo-2019/

Not a lot there, but I'm most interested in his comments on StagePass and StorePass. I might be reading too much into his remarks, but I expect that we will have a paid version (similar to MaxPass) next year.

He also remarks that only three of the 50 shows/panels in 2017 were at capacity -- which of course were the three most sought-after ones.


----------



## wingednike

Yay!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

So glad the dates are back in August! Thanks for posting this, ashley!


----------



## queenofheartsfan

Very cool! Thanks for the info!!


----------



## HydroGuy

ashley0139 said:


> Well folks, we're back already with the 2019 edition of the D23 Expo thread!
> 
> Disney has just released the dates for the 2019 Expo.  It will be held August 23-25, 2019.  See the link below.
> 
> http://d23expohelpandhowto.blogspot.com/2018/03/2019-d23-expo-dates-are-out.html
> 
> *Hope to see everyone there*!


Me? Again? Really?


----------



## lurkergirl

Mathmagicland said:


> Thanks for starting the thread.  . This seems later in the summer than the past couple of expos.  I had expected July again.  Wonder if it has something to do with the planned openings of Star Wars galaxy’s edge in 2019.... no timing or resource conflicts with a late summer expo.



The 2017 dates were earlier than the expo had ever been held, there was a lot of speculation that it was due to a scheduling conflict with the ACC from a gymnastics thing - if I'm recalling correctly.  

It doesn't surprise me that only three of the panels were "full" - loading always takes soooo long that a lot of the panels actually start before everyone is seated.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

This is like a class reunion! I love seeing all the familiar names back in the thread.  
*Feels like we should be passing around drinks and snacks*


----------



## jammyjam25

D23 Veterans - is it worth signing up for a gold membership for the early bird discount?


----------



## bluefunnel

jammyjam25 said:


> D23 Veterans - is it worth signing up for a gold membership for the early bird discount?



Last time general membership was still able to get the early bird member discount. You did have to have gold if you wanted the sorcerer pass though.

Gold does have other perks at the event itself.  You still have to show up early but they have a seperate lineup area for main hall panels, last year it was The first few lines in each group. There are also a few exclusive merchandise items at the shops as well. We also got a free poster.


----------



## jammyjam25

bluefunnel said:


> Last time general membership was still able to get the early bird member discount. You did have to have gold if you wanted the sorcerer pass though.
> 
> Gold does have other perks at the event itself.  You still have to show up early but they have a seperate lineup area for main hall panels, last year it was The first few lines in each group. There are also a few exclusive merchandise items at the shops as well. We also got a free poster.



That's good to know, thanks for the insight! I'll definitely be considering it now....


----------



## kwelch10377

I am considering finally making the trip but not sure I can talk anyone into going with me. Are there are a lot of solo travelers that go?


----------



## SgtTibbs

When you purchase tickets or a sorcerers package a full _twelve months_ prior to expo are you charged the full amount then or do they take a deposit and charge you the rest closer to the actual date?


----------



## dina444444

SgtTibbs said:


> When you purchase tickets or a sorcerers package a full _twelve months_ prior to expo are you charged the full amount then or do they take a deposit and charge you the rest closer to the actual date?


If I’m not mistaken any tickets purchased for the expo are paid in full at time of purchase.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

kwelch10377 said:


> I am considering finally making the trip but not sure I can talk anyone into going with me. Are there are a lot of solo travelers that go?



Lots of people go to Expo solo! Keep following this thread (it will be massive by the time Expo rolls around) and you'll know lots of people by August 2019.


----------



## superme80

I won't be there, but looking forward to following along!


----------



## Nonsuch

SgtTibbs said:


> When you purchase tickets or a sorcerers package a full _twelve months_ prior to expo are you charged the full amount then or do they take a deposit and charge you the rest closer to the actual date?


Charged in full, a year in advance


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I missed this thread, it's going to be my jam.



soniam said:


> I'm bummed about the later dates. We were planning a family vacation around it, but DS will be back to school then. I guess it's a solo trip for me, which maybe isn't all that bad



You won't be solo! You'll have us to wait in line with or save your spot.



theluckyrabbit said:


> This is like a class reunion! I love seeing all the familiar names back in the thread.
> *Feels like we should be passing around drinks and snacks*



Did someone say snacks?


----------



## HydroGuy

kwelch10377 said:


> I am considering finally making the trip but not sure I can talk anyone into going with me. Are there are a lot of solo travelers that go?





theluckyrabbit said:


> Lots of people go to Expo solo! Keep following this thread (it will be massive by the time Expo rolls around) and you'll know lots of people by August 2019.


I went to my first Expo in 2011 solo. I had a blast. Everyone is a Disney fan so it is easy to make friends in the queues and strike up conversations. I am a reader so I bring books to read. 

If you want to get into the panels, you will have to wait in line. A lot.


----------



## kwelch10377

theluckyrabbit said:


> Lots of people go to Expo solo! Keep following this thread (it will be massive by the time Expo rolls around) and you'll know lots of people by August 2019.





HydroGuy said:


> I went to my first Expo in 2011 solo. I had a blast. Everyone is a Disney fan so it is easy to make friends in the queues and strike up conversations. I am a reader so I bring books to read.
> 
> If you want to get into the panels, you will have to wait in line. A lot.



Thanks! I look forward to getting know people on this thread over the next year leading up to the Expo


----------



## theluckyrabbit

kwelch10377 said:


> Thanks! I look forward to getting know people on this thread over the next year leading up to the Expo



If you become a regular on this thread, by the holidays, we'll all be on your card list!


----------



## soniam

kwelch10377 said:


> I am considering finally making the trip but not sure I can talk anyone into going with me. Are there are a lot of solo travelers that go?



I will be solo, except for the wonderful friends I have met on the DIS who happen to show up too


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> You won't be solo! You'll have us to wait in line with or save your spot.



I suspect that's going to come in real handy for food and bathroom breaks. I actually looked at booking a room, but the hotels near the convention center aren't booking out that far online. Maybe the 3 of us can share a room. I am still thinking about doing a VIP tour for SWGE during the trip. However, everything is really too far out to book anything.


----------



## Miss SD

Another solo traveler here. I took my husband last year for his first taste of the expo. Unfortunately, he’s one and done.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

soniam said:


> I suspect that's going to come in real handy for food and bathroom breaks. I actually looked at booking a room, but the hotels near the convention center aren't booking out that far online. Maybe the 3 of us can share a room. I am still thinking about doing a VIP tour for SWGE during the trip. However, everything is really too far out to book anything.



Id be down for the room.

I'm going to try stalking the Hilton and book as soon as they release.


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Id be down for the room.
> 
> I'm going to try stalking the Hilton and book as soon as they release.



I was looking at them too. It looks really nice. I don't have any idea what their rates will be. Splitting it would probably work well though. It looks very convenient. The Sheraton Park Hotel had decent reviews in the Unofficial Guide, and I think their rates are cheaper, if the Hilton looks outrageous to you. The Best Western Plus Stovall's was even cheaper and had decent reviews in the Unofficial Guide.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

soniam said:


> I was looking at them too. It looks really nice. I don't have any idea what their rates will be. Splitting it would probably work well though. It looks very convenient. The Sheraton Park Hotel had decent reviews in the Unofficial Guide, and I think their rates are cheaper, if the Hilton looks outrageous to you. The Best Western Plus Stovall's was even cheaper and had decent reviews in the Unofficial Guide.



We had friends who did the Hilton last expo and they booked as soon as the rates were released she it was not expensive at all. Their hotel was so nice, just walk outside and you're at the convention. Which comes in handy when you're told that the line for live action is almost full and you gotta be there 5 minutes ago.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Be careful when booking your dates at the Hilton. Last time, we had rooms booked at the Hilton and at the Sheraton Park. When we tried to make one change to the Hilton reservation, the rate went up exponentially! (And I remember a few other people here having similar issues with the Hilton.) So we went with the Sheraton (which not only made the changes we needed, but honored the original rate) and had a great stay. In 2013, we had a great stay at the Hilton, but the rates last year were ridiculous.


----------



## Mathmagicland

kwelch10377 said:


> I am considering finally making the trip but not sure I can talk anyone into going with me. Are there are a lot of solo travelers that go?


I’ve attended both solo and with others.  Solo allows for a bit more flexibility re changing your mind on panels of where to wander between panels.  As many have noted, we are all Disney nerds so easy to find folks to talk to or someone to hold your place in line for a few minutes,


----------



## Mathmagicland

ej119 said:


> MiceChat published an interview with the VP of D23, Michael Vargo, on what to expect in 2019
> http://micechat.com/188648-d23-michael-vargo-expo-2019/
> 
> Not a lot there, but I'm most interested in his comments on StagePass and StorePass. I might be reading too much into his remarks, but I expect that we will have a paid version (similar to MaxPass) next year.
> 
> He also remarks that only three of the 50 shows/panels in 2017 were at capacity -- which of course were the three most sought-after ones.


I really hope they do not start charging for store pass or stage passes... both seemed to work much better last year especially the store passes that seemed to have more availability than the first year they tried them.


----------



## Nonsuch

Hilton and Marriott are both directly adjacent to the the convention center entrance. 

Hilton for D23 2017 initially (about a year in advance) had low rates (below $200/night) before prices when way up.  Hilton perhaps forgot to initially block the Expo dates, and low rate reservations could not be modified.  Hilton did not participate in discounted rates through D23. 

Marriott did not allow direct booking (through Marriott.com) a year in advance, but discounted rates were available through D23. Rates were around $250/night, and changes were possible.

We enjoyed our stay at Marriott for D23, and will likely stay there again next year.  Both Marriott and Hilton are full service hotels (bell, valet, room service).


----------



## teeveejunkee

theluckyrabbit said:


> Be careful when booking your dates at the Hilton. Last time, we had rooms booked at the Hilton and at the Sheraton Park. When we tried to make one change to the Hilton reservation, the rate went up exponentially! (And I remember a few other people here having similar issues with the Hilton.) So we went with the Sheraton (who not only made the changes we needed, but honored the original rate) and had a great stay. In 2013, we had a great stay at the Hilton, but the rates last year were ridiculous.


The same thing happened to me.  I had booked the Hilton for more nights than I ended up needing.  When I tried to just drop 1 night they were going to re-book the entire reservation at the new rate.  It was an outrageous difference.  I can't remember exact numbers but I recall telling someone that the cost went up 5x what I was originally paying.  Needless to say, I just stayed for the extra night to avoid the additional cost.


----------



## teeveejunkee

It always seems like people prefer the Hilton to the Marriott even though they are equidistant to the convention center.  Does anyone know why that is?  What is wrong with the Marriott?  After my less than stellar experience with Hilton last year, I am planning to stay at the Marriott next year.  Unless I hear a compelling reason not to.


----------



## teeveejunkee

soniam said:


> I suspect that's going to come in real handy for food and bathroom breaks. I actually looked at booking a room, but the hotels near the convention center aren't booking out that far online. Maybe the 3 of us can share a room. I am still thinking about doing a VIP tour for SWGE during the trip. However, everything is really too far out to book anything.


Do you have any details on the VIP tour for SWGE?  I would definitely be interested in something like that.


----------



## SgtTibbs

Does booking for the Disney Hotels open with D23 registration?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

teeveejunkee said:


> It always seems like people prefer the Hilton to the Marriott even though they are equidistant to the convention center.  Does anyone know why that is?  What is wrong with the Marriott?  After my less than stellar experience with Hilton last year, I am planning to stay at the Marriott next year.  Unless I hear a compelling reason not to.



I got Hilton gold status from work, so that's why I prefer it. No other reason beyond that.


----------



## Nonsuch

teeveejunkee said:


> It always seems like people prefer the Hilton to the Marriott even though they are equidistant to the convention center.  Does anyone know why that is?  What is wrong with the Marriott?  After my less than stellar experience with Hilton last year, I am planning to stay at the Marriott next year.  Unless I hear a compelling reason not to.


We have stayed at both, and these are equivalent business hotels.


----------



## lurkergirl

SgtTibbs said:


> Does booking for the Disney Hotels open with D23 registration?



The Disney Disneyland Resort hotels should be included with the reservation bookings available through the D23 Expo reservations.  For past Expos, we have booked the reservation ourselves and used the Expo reservation service - so we have experience with both methods.  

The 2019 reservation dates for the Disneyland Resort hotels may or may not be loaded into the non-Expo reservation system by the time the tickets go on-sale, Disneyland's loading is a bit quirky regarding timing.  General 2017 reservations were not open for booking when the tickets went on sale in July 2016, so we went through the Expo reservation system.  For the 2017 Expo reservations, we could not choose anything beyond a hotel with their booking system - no choice of room type or view, at least for the Disneyland Resort hotels.  So the answer would probably be a qualified yes.


----------



## soniam

teeveejunkee said:


> Do you have any details on the VIP tour for SWGE?  I would definitely be interested in something like that.



It's not a specific VIP tour for SWGE. I was thinking of booking a private VIP tour that would specifically or mainly focus on SWGE for one of the non-Expo days. However, it's still too early to book VIP tours at DLR. I thought it would be the best way to deal with "Space Madness"


----------



## funatdisney

Yay! Count me in. I missed the 2009 Expo, but have gone to every Expo since.

As for hotels, my Expo buddy and I book a hotel each exactly a year in advance. That way if our adult DDs want to come they can. They usually don't. Too much going on with college and stuff.

We usually stay at the Desert Palms Hotel & Suites. It is a bit of a walk but we mange.


----------



## AquaDame

Drat! I'm sad they went back to late August... we'll be in Africa so there goes my plan for a solo trip unless we move it (we probably won't as that time of year is prime migration viewing in Kenya...)


----------



## Bex258

What does everyone like to/choose to do when they go? 

I was planning a trip to Disneyland next year and I've always fancied going to the Expo. It's not the best dates for me, prime holiday time for the UK so I expect flights to be expensive and I might not be able to make it happen, I'll have to see how my savings go over the next couple of months.

My if I can make it happen plan was to do the Expo and then visit Knott's Berry Farm for a day before heading over to Disneyland for a few days, I'd heard during Expo time the parks are crazy, I have been before though so I have a smaller to do list.


----------



## HydroGuy

Bex258 said:


> What does everyone like to/choose to do when they go?
> 
> I was planning a trip to Disneyland next year and I've always fancied going to the Expo. It's not the best dates for me, prime holiday time for the UK so I expect flights to be expensive and I might not be able to make it happen, I'll have to see how my savings go over the next couple of months.
> 
> My if I can make it happen plan was to do the Expo and then visit Knott's Berry Farm for a day before heading over to Disneyland for a few days, I'd heard during Expo time the parks are crazy, I have been before though so I have a smaller to do list.


They have moved the Expo around on dates so it is hard to generalize that the parks are crazy as a result. In 2019 the parks will be a challenge because it is after the SCAP blockout lifts and that will put the Expo right in the path of a bunch of local AP holders scratching and clawing to get into DL because of the new Star Wars Land. It will be a hurricane and no way to avoid - so just make the best of it.

Really, I would skip Knott's Berry Farm if I were you. If you have an extra day go to the beach - either right onto the sand and into the water (Newport or Huntington?) or find a nice boardwalk or pier (Newport or maybe Santa Monica Pier or one of the LA beaches like Venice - LOL, I have never been to those beaches) and go for a nice long walk and do some shopping.

I am not the best one to ask about "what I do" as I have lots of family in the area and used to live there. For someone like yourself, take some time to see part of SoCal and please do not spend all your time at theme parks. Yes, for WDW vets, I get it. But California is not Florida. Looks like you have been to DLR before so you have at least some idea.

For the Expo, plan to dedicate your time to the Expo. Plan to get very little sleep and wait in lots of lines - way more than at DLR or WDW. Bring reading material and snacks. Get a hotel near the Expo. A good option if you want to do parks and Expo and do not want to switch hotels is the Candy Cane Inn. I did my first Expo from the CCI and it worked out great. I would plan to visit the parks a day or two before the Expo then a day or two after. Give yourself a break from the parks and all the energy of being in the park.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Bex258

HydroGuy said:


> They have moved the Expo around on dates so it is hard to generalize that the parks are crazy as a result. In 2019 the parks will be a challenge because it is after the SCAP blockout lifts and that will put the Expo right in the path of a bunch of local AP holders scratching and clawing to get into DL because of the new Star Wars Land. It will be a hurricane and no way to avoid - so just make the best of it.
> 
> Really, I would skip Knott's Berry Farm if I were you. If you have an extra day go to the beach - either right onto the sand and into the water (Newport or Huntington?) or find a nice boardwalk or pier (Newport or maybe Santa Monica Pier or one of the LA beaches like Venice - LOL, I have never been to those beaches) and go for a nice long walk and do some shopping.
> 
> I am not the best one to ask about "what I do" as I have lots of family in the area and used to live there. For someone like yourself, take some time to see part of SoCal and please do not spend all your time at theme parks. Yes, for WDW vets, I get it. But California is not Florida. Looks like you have been to DLR before so you have at least some idea.
> 
> For the Expo, plan to dedicate your time to the Expo. Plan to get very little sleep and wait in lots of lines - way more than at DLR or WDW. Bring reading material and snacks. Get a hotel near the Expo. A good option if you want to do parks and Expo and do not want to switch hotels is the Candy Cane Inn. I did my first Expo from the CCI and it worked out great. I would plan to visit the parks a day or two before the Expo then a day or two after. Give yourself a break from the parks and all the energy of being in the park.
> 
> Hope that helps!




Yeah that sounds like it'll be fun but if I go then I'll be going prepared so should do alright.

I won't have a car and I can't/don't swim and I don't mind hanging at a beach if I'm with someone but I will likely be on my own so I'll just get bored . I did LA last time and I'm not much of shopper these days either but I might do something like San Francisco on the train for day or two but budget will be dictating whether that happens. I do have friends in the area so it depends if they are about I'll try see them during the trip.

Thanks for the hotel suggestion and Expo tips, it's giving me stuff to think about.


----------



## Mathmagicland

Bex258 said:


> What does everyone like to/choose to do when they go?
> 
> I was planning a trip to Disneyland next year and I've always fancied going to the Expo. It's not the best dates for me, prime holiday time for the UK so I expect flights to be expensive and I might not be able to make it happen, I'll have to see how my savings go over the next couple of months.
> 
> My if I can make it happen plan was to do the Expo and then visit Knott's Berry Farm for a day before heading over to Disneyland for a few days, I'd heard during Expo time the parks are crazy, I have been before though so I have a smaller to do list.


As HydroGuy says, a full experience Expo is little sleep & lots of lines, but it is a lot of fun.  The lines & waiting seems to be the biggest unexpected aspect for first time attendees, especially for those who have not been to any sort of “con” type event before.  

As for what do do, there is so much to choose from, depending on your areas of interest.  Some like the mega-popular live action films or parks & resorts updates, which take a big chunk of time.  Others will do smaller panels & get more things in.  Some do a mix of the two.  Then there’s the show floor, with lots happening in many different Areas.  It seems like you can still get the 2017 D23 expo app in the App Store.  You might want to check that out to see what the daily schedules were like last time.  Also, check out the 2017 expo thread on DisBoards, with attendee comments at the last few pages.  

HydroGuy also notes that the expo will be when historically the SoCal resident annual passes that have been blocked for the summer are once again active, which adds to the crowds especially on that last weekend of August before Labor Day weekend.  Best bet for park visits would be after expo, mid-week when many SoCal schools are starting back up.  

Also, keep an eye out for possible changes to the Disneyland annual pass blockout dates.  There are rumors starting up on some of the blogs that passes may be blocked at different times by Park, and possibly many APs blocked for the entire summer next year due to Star Wars land opening, to help alleviate the anticipated crowed that first summer. Should any of that come to pass, there would likely be fewer locals in the parks/in Disneyland until after Labor Day.  Will be interesting to see what happens with the APs & blockout dates later this year.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Mathmagicland said:


> As HydroGuy says, a full experience Expo is little sleep & lots of lines, but it is a lot of fun.  The lines & waiting seems to be the biggest unexpected aspect for first time attendees, especially for those who have not been to any sort of “con” type event before...



This is so true! And the lines and waiting can really catch people off guard, especially if they haven't done any research beforehand. I remember last time reading posts from someone who did no research, showed up on day one, and was irate (to the point of sending complaint letters to D23!) that 40,000 other attendees dared to show up, too! The crowds and the lines are part of the Expo experience -- and where you meet some of the nicest people and have a surprising amount of fun.


----------



## ashley0139

theluckyrabbit said:


> This is so true! And the lines and waiting can really catch people off guard, especially if they haven't done any research beforehand. I remember last time reading posts from someone who did no research, showed up on day one, and was irate (to the point of sending complaint letters to D23!) that 40,000 other attendees dared to show up, too! The crowds and the lines are part of the Expo experience -- and where you meet some of the nicest people and have a surprising amount of fun.



Yes, I love reading reports from people who showed up at 9am when the doors opened and expected to be able to just waltz in and do whatever they wanted.  People do very little research and then think they are going to be able to walk in, look at some booths, walk into a panel, and leave.  Research, research, research.


----------



## jeffbeardreams

Well ... we'll see. August would mean pushing pretty hard against our Dreams Unlimited FAM at WDW which is usually early September. I'd love to do back to back D23s for the first time though.


----------



## WebmasterMaryJo

If I'm in town I'll be going to it, but August is the time I usually go visit family, and I may not be able to make it...   hmmmm


----------



## HydroGuy

WebmasterMaryJo said:


> If I'm in town I'll be going to it, but August is the time I usually go visit family, and I may not be able to make it...   hmmmm


You must mean you "may not be able to make it" to visit _family_. Right?


----------



## bluefunnel

ashley0139 said:


> Yes, I love reading reports from people who showed up at 9am when the doors opened and expected to be able to just waltz in and do whatever they wanted.  People do very little research and then think they are going to be able to walk in, look at some booths, walk into a panel, and leave.  Research, research, research.



Last year was our first D23(and first convention) and my wife always wants me to do the planning. She was a bit shocked when I told her we had to wake up at 3 AM to wait for a panel.

Thankfully, she tends to goes along with my “crazy” plans and made some friends along the way.


----------



## SgtTibbs

I'm officially off the fence.  I joined D23 this evening.  Let the games begin.


----------



## limace

SgtTibbs said:


> I'm officially off the fence.  I joined D23 this evening.  Let the games begin.


I am so tempted-have never joined or been to an expo but it’s calling my name.


----------



## HydroGuy

limace said:


> I am so tempted-have never joined or been to an expo but it’s calling my name.


liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimaaaaaaaaaaaaceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## limace

HydroGuy said:


> liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimaaaaaaaaaaaaceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Hahahaha! I’m picturing Jim Carrey in Ace Ventura saying “come to me my jungle friends”. 

You are evil.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

SgtTibbs said:


> I'm officially off the fence.  I joined D23 this evening.  Let the games begin.



Welcome to the Expo side!


----------



## starry_solo

SgtTibbs said:


> Is the D23 Expo a hard ticket to get if you are D23 gold?  Can I assume if I go Gold I'll get in, or is this a San Diego Comic Con lottery type thing?



Not difficult.  Only one that is difficult is the $2500 sorcerer package tickets.


----------



## SgtTibbs

starry_solo said:


> Not difficult.  Only one that is difficult is the $2500 sorcerer package tickets.


Challenge accepted.


----------



## Mathmagicland

Re the sorcerer tickets - for those who may not have tried to get Destination D tix on the first day of availability, D23 has gone with a new online ticketing vendor.   It uses a virtual queue.  Hopefully this will help with some of the website time-outs seen in the past when tickets for popular events first open up.   I grabbed a screenshot of the “queue” message.  I don’t know how long the wait is as I didn’t stay with it to purchase tickets.


----------



## SgtTibbs

Mathmagicland said:


> Re the sorcerer tickets - for those who may not have tried to get Destination D tix on the first day of availability, D23 has gone with a new online ticketing vendor.   It uses a virtual queue.



Fascinating. Thanks for the update.  Are there any upcoming events prior to the 2019 D23 Expo that might use this? I'd like to give it a test drive before the real thing.


----------



## Mathmagicland

Nothing open right now except the Destination D in November.  I’d keep watch on the D23 events page as I expect there will be several summer events in June thru August that will use this same system.  Those will all ticket before the D23 Expo 2019 tickets go on sale at end of August.  You can probably get the queue experience if you go for tix shortly after the sales window opens.  I got the screen capture about 10 min after Destination D opened; a couple of hours later I checked again & went straight to the screen to enter the D23 number & start the purchase process.  So it was kind of a fluke that I was able to see the virtual queue screen.


----------



## SgtTibbs

Mathmagicland said:


> Nothing open right now except the Destination D in November.  I’d keep watch on the D23 events page as I expect there will be several summer events in June thru August that will use this same system.  Those will all ticket before the D23 Expo 2019 tickets go on sale at end of August.  You can probably get the queue experience if you go for tix shortly after the sales window opens.  I got the screen capture about 10 min after Destination D opened; a couple of hours later I checked again & went straight to the screen to enter the D23 number & start the purchase process.  So it was kind of a fluke that I was able to see the virtual queue screen.



With the virtual queue, Sorcerers tickets will be sold out in seconds (if that long) as everyone that wants them nabs a spot in the virtual queue.


----------



## keahgirl8

kwelch10377 said:


> I am considering finally making the trip but not sure I can talk anyone into going with me. Are there are a lot of solo travelers that go?



As you can see, there a lot of us!  It is a blast going solo.  You can go to whatever you want, or skip something and wander the floor (or take a nap).  It is 100% up to you when you're solo.



teeveejunkee said:


> The same thing happened to me.  I had booked the Hilton for more nights than I ended up needing.  When I tried to just drop 1 night they were going to re-book the entire reservation at the new rate.  It was an outrageous difference.  I can't remember exact numbers but I recall telling someone that the cost went up 5x what I was originally paying.  Needless to say, I just stayed for the extra night to avoid the additional cost.



I'm thinking what I'll do is book the nights I'm positive I'll want, then do a separate reservation for any extra nights.  Last year, I had the opposite problem.  I needed to add a night.  Instead of just letting me add one night at the higher rate, they said I had to re-book the whole thing at current rates.  I just made a separate reservation for the extra nights.




ashley0139 said:


> Yes, I love reading reports from people who showed up at 9am when the doors opened and expected to be able to just waltz in and do whatever they wanted.  People do very little research and then think they are going to be able to walk in, look at some booths, walk into a panel, and leave.  Research, research, research.



Yeah...it's kind of funny.


----------



## tobikaye

Okay, I am very excited about D23 2019 since it will be the first one I can attend.  I am about 50/50 right now on if I can afford Sorcerer tickets for myself and my sister, as I need to see about a  new HVAC and roof all at once.  I was thinking that the only way my sister, special needs, could attend would be the Sorcerer tickets, but I finally found a report someone did on taking a special needs person that was able to wait overnight successfully.  I figure even if I can talk myself into paying that amount of money for the Sorcerer tickets, there is a strong chance I would not get the tickets.

So, in preparation to see if she could handle going to the expo, and possibly overnight lines, I have some questions that I hope you can help with.  First to let you know, my sister is a high functioning and is okay being by herself for periods of time.  When we go to WDW, she goes off on her own to shop if we do attractions she does not want.  She stays in hotel rooms on her own when traveling for work and follows basic directions well. (She works for our county's Developmental Disabilities agency doing advocacy and community relations.)  She does have some anxiety and sensory issues, though she is not on the spectrum.  She can usually work her way through those.  She does use the DAS at WDW as she might panic in the inside, tight lines.  She is okay in close quarters as long as she can clearly see an exit, which is hard with some of the inside queues at WDW.


If we wait overnight, how far away are bathrooms and are they easy to find?  I figure she might need to go and I would have to hold our place in line.
In the overnight area, is it easy to get through the crowds when you do need to go to the bathroom?  She will likely have her rollator, possibly her wheelchair, though she would use it as a rollator to go to the bathroom on her own.
About what time do people start lining up outside the expo?  If I were to wait by myself for the outside portion, how upset would others get if she did not join me until about 9 pm?  I know that it seemed last year they were letting people into wait about 10 pm. 
The non-overnight crowds to enter looks really crazy, would it actually be less crazy to enter from the overnight lines?
The website indicates that those that cannot wait in the queue in the venue can wait near the entrance and join their party when they arrive to enter.  Has anyone been with someone that can indicate how this works?  I doubt we would use this, but if she needs to take a break to center herself, I just want to know how this really works.
If she does have her wheelchair, has anyone seen the panels from any of those areas?  Can you even see anything?  She will be fine with just the experience of being there, but she does better understanding what she is hearing if she has visible view of the speakers.
Sorry, I guess I have more questions than I thought I did.  I know there are not special accommodations and we are fine with that as she finds herself at many events that put her in situations she has to figure out how to navigate.  I am just trying to figure out how to make D23 work for her.  If I do bring her, it might just be that we do not line up overnight, but wait until about 5 or 6 in the morning to go to the convention center to wait for them to open and let visitors enter.  Then just hope to get into some of the panels that I know she would want to see.


----------



## Mathmagicland

@tobikaye - I’m sure you’ll hear thoughts from a few folks re your questions; here are some from me for those I can try to help with.


1-if you are in the downstairs room, which is where they put us Thursday overnight Friday morning  and Sunday mornings,  there are restrooms in that room.  They are along one side wall by the snack bar.  There may be another set, I’m not sure as those are the only ones I’ve seen.  We are lined up in masking taped rows until they start bringing us into the show floor.   Friday night/ Saturday morning that downstairs room was for those waiting for the live action panel; the rest of us were queued inside in various areas & there are several restrooms available.  I would ask those behind or ahead of you to hold your spot if you need or want to go with her; it might be a little overwhelming for her to try to find you in the masses when she was finished as the room is very large .  I attend solo, and have never had trouble with someone holding my spot in line for me for a few minutes; I’ve done the same for others. 


2- easy to get through the crowds in the overnight area - it is doable, i can’t say easy as don’t know how you’d define easy,  We see several people with rollators or electric scooters, and other people will make a path to one side or the other of the section of rows so she could get out. 


3- how early to line up & your sister joining you later - last year they seemed to get a little more firm on not allowing holding places in line, as I believe the guidelines said that could not be done.  It is to prevent the one person being there & then 10 more jumping the line to join at a later time.  They give us colored wristbands that are different every couple of hundred or so, ie all light blue, then red, then green, etc. &  as we leave the holding area to go to the show floor, they are checking  both for wristbands and for the common color, again to try to be fair to those that do wait overnight or get there very Early vs late arrivals line jumping. 


Re how early - I think that depends on what you want to see.  The live action panel on Saturday morning generated the heaviest overnight crowds on Friday night ; I did not wait for that, but I think the room was full by shortly after midnight.  I’m sure someone else will have that info.  As for me, I never waited overnight.  I got there between 4 & 5 each morning, and that was plenty early enough for me.  I was through security, in the basement, and then in the show floor within the first 15 or so minutes each day.  No I wasn’t near the front of the queues or in the front section, but Disney seemed pretty efficient about it.  They’d start moving us around 8, and would split off those folks who were there for an early panel from those who wanted the show floor.  So, unless you want in the super popular first thing in the morning panel, I don’t think you’d need to do the overnight thing with her. 


4- re waiting in the non overnight / early morning lines - I’d not recommend that.  It takes longer to get through security and get in when you are not in the basement,  because there are many more thousands people trying to get in arriving later than those arriving early, and they can only get through security so fast.  If you arrive at 8, you may not get in until close to 11.  When would you rather spend your waiting time, before the festivities start, or after they start and miss the first rounds of panels or signing sessions. 


5 -  her waiting near the entrance join you - I only saw that with panels inside, not to gain entrance to the venue.  For panels, I saw folks letting the cast members know of the split party, & then those waiting would slide into the queue as the rest of their party got to the door of the room for the panel.


6-re seeing the panels - I do not recall seeing any special seating areas for those with scooters or wheelchairs, so I don’t know where those areas were.  However, I would not be concerned about not being able to see from anywhere in the panel rooms. I was in the front, in the middle, in the last three rows, and off to the side - I am short and I could always see,  they had great projection screens in each room, so if I was towards the Back, while the people on stage were small I could see them on the screens. 



Keep asking your questions here: there is someone who can help with answers.  It is great you are thinking about these logistics early, as planning is a key part to a more enjoyable and manageable Expo experience.


----------



## PatMcDuck

Just my opinion.  I LOVE the overnight lines.  The bathrooms are easy access but sometimes the ladies room line can be long, but they are large bathrooms.  People line up overnight leaving lots of space, but she should place herself near an aisle or end of a row.  You sort of pick your own spot on the overnight lines. 

One reason I like them is for the restrooms (hey I am almost 60 and need them more often).  The other is that the few 2 Expos the weather has been HOT, much warmer than the first 2 I attended. 

They split the overnight line into the big presentation, or the floor, and sometimes even a small line for a smaller popular panel.  I usually walk over at midnight, but people arrive at all different times.  To get inside, I would get there by 6 to make sure to get in.  PS Live Action can fill up the standby completely by 6 am too, if that is the goal.

People line up outside as soon as they no longer allow inside lines. So about 6-7 am.  Possibly earlier on Sunday, because they say no overnight line yet last year they DID have one, which messed me up, lol.  I think it is easier to enter from the overnight, because you are pre scanned, thru security,  and at 9 am or so, just go upstairs and head in.

I have seen the join your party after they walk thru the queue thing, for the panels, not for the outside or overnight lines.  Seems to work ok.  Most panels have screens so everyone can see.

OMG sorry this post is almost the same as the one prior, lol.


----------



## Mathmagicland

PatMcDuck said:


> OMG sorry this post is almost the same as the one prior, lol.


Great minds think alike  we were typing at the same time.


----------



## tobikaye

@Mathmagicland and @PatMcDuck , thank you both so much.  This helps so much.  I think we are going to just not worry about the Sorcerer tickets this time around and give it a chance with waiting overnight.  With just over a year of time, I think she will be prepped well enough for this.  I figure if it is too much for her overnight, we will just get up early and get in line.

I will not hesitate to ask more questions as we get prepared for this.  If anyone has any tips to make the wait overnight easier, I would welcome those.


----------



## keahgirl8

I want to give a disclaimer that you can't expect anything to be the same from year to year.  In my experience from the last expo, I didn't go to any of the big presentations, but I did go to some of the popular smaller ones.  For example, I went to the Tangled panel.  It was in a smaller room, but it featured the cast of Tangled the Series, so it was one of the more popular ones.  I got there around 5, I think.  They lined us up inside, but not in the basement.  Sometime later, they lined pulled everyone who wanted to go to that panel to another room to line up specifically for that panel.  That way, we knew we were in for sure, and there was no rushing once they started letting people in.  It was great.  I hope they do that again.  I would really recommend getting there early in the morning, even if you aren't going to the big panels.  I got to lie down on the floor inside and watch movies on my Kindle.  Much better than sleeping a little while longer and then baking in the sun later.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

keahgirl8 said:


> I want to give a disclaimer that you can't expect anything to be the same from year to year...



Amen to this! Things change every time, so basing expectations and plans on past experiences is fraught with risk. Some things change for the better, but not everything. So it's best to make tentative plans (a,b,c, etc.) and then wait for the official announcements to start rolling out.


----------



## HydroGuy

theluckyrabbit said:


> Amen to this! Things change every time, so basing expectations and plans on past experiences is fraught with risk. Some things change for the better, but not everything. So it's best to make tentative plans (a,b,c, etc.) and then wait for the official announcements to start rolling out.


...and to wake up and get there super early!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Slightly off topic. Is there any savings to renewing your gold pass as opposed to letting it lapse then signing up again when it's time to buy expo tickets?

Also, do we know when the tickets are going on sale?


----------



## RunningPrince

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Slightly off topic. Is there any savings to renewing your gold pass as opposed to letting it lapse then signing up again when it's time to buy expo tickets?
> 
> Also, do we know when the tickets are going on sale?



Not aware of any savings, we let our Gold Pass lapse and plan to buy another in July.  Tickets for D23 go on sale August 23, 2018.  https://d23.com/d23-expo-2019-dates/


----------



## Mathmagicland

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Slightly off topic. Is there any savings to renewing your gold pass as opposed to letting it lapse then signing up again when it's time to buy expo tickets?
> 
> Also, do we know when the tickets are going on sale?


There is a $10 savings to renew vs a new membership for the Gold level, and a 30-day grace period from EXPDT to still renew at the renewal price.  The D23 website has the renewal pricing if you log into your account & then pick to renew the membership.


----------



## kristenabelle

anyone know when pricing will go up? There's a teeny chance I may be able to afford sorcerer next year, but I'd love the actual amount so I can budget properly. 

C'mon, Disney, ticket day is almost a month away! Take my money!!


----------



## ashley0139

kristenabelle said:


> anyone know when pricing will go up? There's a teeny chance I may be able to afford sorcerer next year, but I'd love the actual amount so I can budget properly.
> 
> C'mon, Disney, ticket day is almost a month away! Take my money!!



Not sure when they will put prices up, but I bet if you estimate about $2500 per ticket you will be close.


----------



## kristenabelle

ashley0139 said:


> Not sure when they will put prices up, but I bet if you estimate about $2500 per ticket you will be close.



I think I'm more excited that the next announcement means it's getting closer (and the actual posted prices will probably confirm that no, I should not buy sorcerer level )


----------



## SgtTibbs

I had a epiphany about this sometime back.  For the price of a Sorcerer ticket I can take a trip to Tokyo Disney.  So change of plans, I'm going to Tokyo in May and I'll YouTube coverage of D23 when it comes out.


----------



## Mathmagicland

SgtTibbs said:


> I had a epiphany about this sometime back.  For the price of a Sorcerer ticket I can take a trip to Tokyo Disney.  So change of plans, I'm going to Tokyo in May and I'll YouTube coverage of D23 when it comes out.


The closer it gets to August 23 the more I am debating with myself re trying for Sorcerer tickets.  I think it might be nice for once, but last Expo I finally figured out how to master regular access with what I wanted to see and do, and must admit there is an element of fun (to quote Mary Poppins) with getting there ridiculously early to wait in the basement.


----------



## keshabayer

We are thinking about going to the expo this year, and would want to take advantage of the early bird gold member discount. Do both my husband AND I have to be gold members to get those tickets, or can I just be gold and buy a second ticket at the same time to take him as my guest?


----------



## PatMcDuck

I usually attend many of the larger panels, BUT looking back, on the last 4 Expos, it is the smaller ones that "stick with me". Often they are panels that I was not 100% sure I would love.  Last time I loved the Hercules panel, got in on standby last minute.  One year it was an amazing presentation of Silly Symphony cartoons, accompanied by a large LIVE orchestra, playing the same music that was in the original cartoons.  Other times it was "Voices of the Parks".  There is so much to see.  

Going again next year!


----------



## Mathmagicland

PatMcDuck said:


> I usually attend many of the larger panels, BUT looking back, on the last 4 Expos, it is the smaller ones that "stick with me". Often they are panels that I was not 100% sure I would love.  Last time I loved the Hercules panel, got in on standby last minute.  One year it was an amazing presentation of Silly Symphony cartoons, accompanied by a large LIVE orchestra, playing the same music that was in the original cartoons.  Other times it was "Voices of the Parks".  There is so much to see.
> 
> Going again next year!


I too was amazed and surprised by the Silly Symphony presentation! Still one of my all-time Expo favorites.


----------



## MarBee

I have never been to a D23 expo before, but I was starting to plan our first ever visit to Disneyland next summer.  (I’ve been to WDW many times.)
I was originally thinking of going in June but was thinking we could maybe change our dates and work in the expo.
Just curious if you think it would be worth foregoing a park day to do this. I’ll be traveling with my DH and my kids will be 7 and 9.  Also curious as to what pricing typically runs and how far from DL this is.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## PatMcDuck

MarBee, it depends on what your expectations are for the Expo.  There are often plenty of kids in attendance, but I would guess many live locally. So they are less "disappointed" on missing a park day to spend at the Expo.  And yes, some of these kids are very interested in particular panels; however, most seem to stick to the Expo show floor. They seem to focus on the booths, giveaways, Disney channel star appearances, and the various exhibits.  For example, it takes a certain type of kid to wait on an overnight line for the Live Action panel (line usually full by 6 am, that is just a GUESS).  But, some kids DO and are happy to do so, of course.

The floor itself is very cool and interesting.  Panels are great and varied, but questionable for most kids, the subject matter is not really geared towards them and of course, the waiting and the lines.  If you arrive in the morning, near opening, expect a lengthy wait outside.  The first couple of Expos, the weather was nice in the morning, but the last couple were hotter. 

I walk over from Paradise Pier, easily, and I am not a spring chicken, lol.  Slightly creepy at midnight, but there are usually others on the same walk.  Some of my travel friends used Uber (they leave room much later than me, I did not know they were doing this each day until the Expo was over, haha).


----------



## ajrwdwgirl

keshabayer said:


> We are thinking about going to the expo this year, and would want to take advantage of the early bird gold member discount. Do both my husband AND I have to be gold members to get those tickets, or can I just be gold and buy a second ticket at the same time to take him as my guest?



Only one person needs to be a gold member.   I think you can only buy one other ticket as a regular gold member though, but since that is what you want to do no problem!


----------



## ashley0139

PatMcDuck said:


> MarBee, it depends on what your expectations are for the Expo.  There are often plenty of kids in attendance, but I would guess many live locally. So they are less "disappointed" on missing a park day to spend at the Expo.  And yes, some of these kids are very interested in particular panels; however, most seem to stick to the Expo show floor. They seem to focus on the booths, giveaways, Disney channel star appearances, and the various exhibits.  For example, it takes a certain type of kid to wait on an overnight line for the Live Action panel (line usually full by 6 am, that is just a GUESS).  But, some kids DO and are happy to do so, of course.
> 
> The floor itself is very cool and interesting.  Panels are great and varied, but questionable for most kids, the subject matter is not really geared towards them and of course, the waiting and the lines.  If you arrive in the morning, near opening, expect a lengthy wait outside.  The first couple of Expos, the weather was nice in the morning, but the last couple were hotter.
> 
> I walk over from Paradise Pier, easily, and I am not a spring chicken, lol.  Slightly creepy at midnight, but there are usually others on the same walk.  Some of my travel friends used Uber (they leave room much later than me, I did not know they were doing this each day until the Expo was over, haha).



I agree.  Unlike some other expos/conventions, this is not a pop over for a few minutes to check out some booths type of thing.  Lines to get inside are often hours long, especially in the morning, and once you get inside there are lines for EVERYTHING.  Every panel, every booth, and especially stores.  There are always kids there, but I don't think it would really be fun day generally for 7 and 9 year olds.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

PatMcDuck said:


> I usually attend many of the larger panels, BUT looking back, on the last 4 Expos, it is the smaller ones that "stick with me". Often they are panels that I was not 100% sure I would love.  Last time I loved the Hercules panel, got in on standby last minute.  One year it was an amazing presentation of Silly Symphony cartoons, accompanied by a large LIVE orchestra, playing the same music that was in the original cartoons.  Other times it was "Voices of the Parks".  There is so much to see.
> 
> Going again next year!



Totally agree. I went to the last one and attended Live Action and Animation. I did really enjoy Animation, but I remember smaller panels more. 

What sticks with me is the Lion King reunion and the Richard Sherman panel where he played the piano for Feed the Birds.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

ashley0139 said:


> I agree.  Unlike some other expos/conventions, this is not a pop over for a few minutes to check out some booths type of thing.  Lines to get inside are often hours long, especially in the morning, and once you get inside there are lines for EVERYTHING.  Every panel, every booth, and especially stores.  There are always kids there, but I don't think it would really be fun day generally for 7 and 9 year olds.



Completely agree with this. Expo is very fun, but very tiring and physically challenging. The lines and the waiting are wearing on the body and the soul, so if young kids (and their parents!) are not prepared and able to cope, it will not be a fun day. And the tickets are expensive if the experience will be disappointing for everyone. 
Worst case scenario: We saw a family with 4 kids (ranging from about 11 to 2) throughout the third day of the last Expo. They started out full of energy, but as we saw them repeatedly at different events, the parents looked more and more exhausted and the kids looked more and more fed up. The 2 yo was out of control by the last event (Alan Menken concert), the mom really wanted to see that concert, the dad finally had to take the toddler out half way through, the 11 yo fell asleep, and the other two kids disrupted the show for everyone else around them. This was the same story for all the other events they attended. It would have been better for the mom to attend the Expo alone to see all the things she wanted, rather than putting her family through an exhausting day and having her kids disrupt the events for other people who had also waited in the same long lines and also really wanted to see the events without the constant interruptions.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

keshabayer said:


> We are thinking about going to the expo this year, and would want to take advantage of the early bird gold member discount. Do both my husband AND I have to be gold members to get those tickets, or can I just be gold and buy a second ticket at the same time to take him as my guest?



For buying the tickets, I think the pp is correct that only one of you needs a gold membership. But if your husband and you want to use the gold member lines for the larger panels (assuming those are still in place for next year), then I think you will both need your own gold cards. At the last Expo, D23 CMs were checking the gold lines to see that each person in the line had a gold card.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

theluckyrabbit said:


> For buying the tickets, I think the pp is correct that only one of you needs a gold membership. But if your husband and you want to use the gold member lines for the larger panels (assuming those are still in place for next year), then I think you will both need your own gold cards. At the last Expo, D23 CMs were checking the gold lines to see that each person in the line had a gold card.



You're allowed a guest with a gold membership.

I had the gold membership (not the family one) and my boyfriend was able to join me in the gold member lines last d23.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> You're allowed a guest with a gold membership.
> 
> I had the gold membership (not the family one) and my boyfriend was able to join me in the gold member lines last d23.



That's interesting. DH and I were checked separately for our own cards in every line. As usual, it all depends on which CM you get.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

theluckyrabbit said:


> That's interesting. DH and I were checked separately for our own cards in every line. As usual, it all depends on which CM you get.



That usually seems to be the deal at Disney. To be fair...I think we only did 2-3 gold member panel lines. But I don't remember having any trouble and I know I'm the only one with a card.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Isn't that one of the few constants from Expo to Expo? You will always get different answers and have different experiences with different CMs!


----------



## soniam

theluckyrabbit said:


> Completely agree with this. Expo is very fun, but very tiring and physically challenging. The lines and the waiting are wearing on the body and the soul, so if young kids (and their parents!) are not prepared and able to cope, it will not be a fun day. And the tickets are expensive if the experience will be disappointing for everyone.
> Worst case scenario: We saw a family with 4 kids (ranging from about 11 to 2) throughout the third day of the last Expo. They started out full of energy, but as we saw them repeatedly at different events, the parents looked more and more exhausted and the kids looked more and more fed up. The 2 yo was out of control by the last event (Alan Menken concert), the mom really wanted to see that concert, the dad finally had to take the toddler out half way through, the 11 yo fell asleep, and the other two kids disrupted the show for everyone else around them. This was the same story for all the other events they attended. It would have been better for the mom to attend the Expo alone to see all the things she wanted, rather than putting her family through an exhausting day and having her kids disrupt the events for other people who had also waited in the same long lines and also really wanted to see the events without the constant interruptions.



That's what I had planned to do. Send DH and DS to the parks and attend the Expo on my own with friends, until the Expo was scheduled after DS starts school. Doing this for Destination D too. DS is 12 and loves listening to Connecting with Walt, but I don't know if he could handle the Expo. Heck, it seems a lot of adults have a hard time handling the Expo.


----------



## ashley0139

soniam said:


> Heck, it seems a lot of adults have a hard time handling the Expo.



This is true but I think most of those people have unrealistic expectations.  They've done no research and expect to walk in and do everything they want to do.  It's much more enjoyable if you know exactly what to expect and plan for that.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

All very true. Just go in with the expectation that multiple times you are going to think to yourself 'are monkeys running this?! this is ridiculous!'. But then you'll have those couple of WHOA moments that make it all worthwhile.


----------



## PatMcDuck

And there are definitely kids there who are the exception.  Some are veterans of prior D23 Expos and even Comic Con in san Diego.  They sit, play cards, and tolerate the lines well.  Some kids say ages 10 and up, might be interested in the panels.  But generally, no.  They seem to generally prefer the floor though, with the giveaways and meet and greets, etc. There ARE things for them to see and do, but usually not the panels.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

PatMcDuck said:


> ... There ARE things for them to see and do, but usually not the panels.



And even with the designated kids' room, things can go spectacularly wrong (the Murphy's Law D23 rule...). I think it was the last Expo where the a/c went out in the kids' room for multiple days -- friends told us that it was soooo hot in that room that they just couldn't take it, even though there were fun things in there for the kids. July in Anaheim, on an upper floor, with no a/c?! Ugh.


----------



## ej119

PatMcDuck said:


> I usually attend many of the larger panels, BUT looking back, on the last 4 Expos, it is the smaller ones that "stick with me". Often they are panels that I was not 100% sure I would love.  Last time I loved the Hercules panel, got in on standby last minute.  One year it was an amazing presentation of Silly Symphony cartoons, accompanied by a large LIVE orchestra, playing the same music that was in the original cartoons.  Other times it was "Voices of the Parks".  There is so much to see.
> 
> Going again next year!



Like others, completely agree (and I loved both Silly Symphonies and Voices)! In 2017, the Golden Girls panel stood out to me. Not at all the most well-attended panel, but even though no cast members attended (for obvious reasons), I could have listened to the producers tell stories from the set for hours. Very happy I skipped the animation panel for this one.


----------



## ajrwdwgirl

Last Expo was my first one and before going my husband and I made the choice not to wait for any of the large panels and we were just fine with that in the end.  The only one that really tempted us was Parks and Resorts.  We had so much fun on the floor and at the small panels.  I loved all of the Archives panels that I went to, I probably could have stayed in that room all day and been happy.  My favorites overall were the Pirates, the Kiss Goodnight Panel with Richard Sherman, Park Stars, Legends of Imagineering, Marc Davis Goes to Wed, and the Alan Menken concert.  I was also walking the show floor and ran into Imagineers Bob Gurr and Tom Nabbe walking the floor too and they were very fun to talk to when I stopped them.  I'm a little nervous about this upcoming Expo because I had such a great time at the last one that I want this upcoming one to be just as fun.  I'm a fairly positive person so I'm sure I'll have a good time.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Sorry this is a bit off topic...

If anyone is near the Texas area, Alamo City Comic Con in San Antonio has quite the list of Disney celebrities attending this year so far. It is the weekend before Halloween and so far these guests have been announced:

Margaret Kerry: the body model for Tinkerbell
Paige O'Hara: belle's voice from beauty and the beast
Jodi Benson: ariel's voice from the little mermaid (the last con I went to she had her panel and sang a Whole New World)
Irene Bedard: Pocahontas' voice
Christopher Barnes: eric's voice in the Little Mermaid
Bret Iwan: mickey mouse's voice
Bill Farmer: goofy's voice
Mary Gibbs: boo's voice from Monster's Inc.
Sean Gunn: Rocket's body double and Yondu's second in command Guardians of the Galaxy
Michael Rooker: Yondu Guardians of the Galaxy

And if we want to go to Disney owned properties:
Steve Whitmire: Kermit the frog (and other muppets)
Caroll Spinner:  Big Bird and Oscar the grouch


----------



## thetallone101

If any ladies are interested in sharing a room send me a message (female coming from Canada). Someone in a disney FB group was able to already book a block of rooms at the Hilton for a rate of $199 per night, which will be cheaper than what the offer will be for D23 guests once the tickets go on sale. I will be staying there from Aug 19-26/19...even if someone just wants to come for part of the time  I'm gunning for a sorcerers package too...eek!


----------



## PatMcDuck

I booked today at Paradise Pier.  Jumped right on it.


----------



## Nonsuch

PatMcDuck said:


> I booked today at Paradise Pier.


How did you do that?
Disneyland.com has not released 2019 dates.  Is there a D23 link?


----------



## Firepath

I am considering attending this year with my DD. Neither of us are gold members. Does that allow early access to tickets? If not a member, is it impossible to get tickets? Is it reasonable to arrive 4-5 am, not expecting to get into the super popular events, but still have a worthwhile experience? I realize there will be very long lines and waits, but if there are restrooms nearby and I'm not in the sun, I can do it.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Firepath said:


> I am considering attending this year with my DD. Neither of us are gold members. Does that allow early access to tickets? If not a member, is it impossible to get tickets? Is it reasonable to arrive 4-5 am, not expecting to get into the super popular events, but still have a worthwhile experience? I realize there will be very long lines and waits, but if there are restrooms nearby and I'm not in the sun, I can do it.



Non-members can get tickets, but I'm not sure there will be any discount. It will be very possible to get tickets, so don't worry! Lining up at 4-5 am should be fine, but be aware that you may well end up in the sun. The morning lines outside the convention center (if the lines are where they have been in past years) can be directly in the strong sunlight. People wear hats, bring parasols, wear lots of sunscreen, etc. Once you are inside, there should be no problem with the indoor lines (unless you are also sensitive to light coming through the floor to ceiling windows).


----------



## lurkergirl

Nonsuch said:


> How did you do that?
> Disneyland.com has not released 2019 dates.  Is there a D23 link?



The 2019 reservations went live Tuesday online, I think, via the Disneyland website.  I booked those dates at the Grand Californian with no issue yesterday.  I figure I can contrast the D23 Hotel link when it is available, because my GC reservation can be canceled.


----------



## Mathmagicland

https://d23.com/d23-expo-2019-ticket-prices/

D23 Expo 2019 ticket prices posted today.  

Sorcerer is $2500
Early bird tickets only available thru November 30 which seems earlier than last Expo


----------



## sadliltear

Mathmagicland said:


> https://d23.com/d23-expo-2019-ticket-prices/
> 
> D23 Expo 2019 ticket prices posted today.
> 
> Sorcerer is $2500
> Early bird tickets only available thru November 30 which seems earlier than last Expo



Yay! Does anyone know what time the Sorcerers tickets go on sale?


----------



## tobikaye

sadliltear said:


> Yay! Does anyone know what time the Sorcerers tickets go on sale?



_"Sorcerer Packages for D23 Expo 2019 go on sale on August 23, at 10 a.m. PT. The ticketing link will be available 24 hours in advance." -_ Link below with the details_._​
https://d23.com/d23-event/d23-expo-2019-sorcerer-package/


----------



## sadliltear

tobikaye said:


> _"Sorcerer Packages for D23 Expo 2019 go on sale on August 23, at 10 a.m. PT. The ticketing link will be available 24 hours in advance." -_ Link below with the details_._​
> https://d23.com/d23-event/d23-expo-2019-sorcerer-package/


Thanks!!!


----------



## Nonsuch

tobikaye said:


> _"Sorcerer Packages for D23 Expo 2019 go on sale on August 23, at 10 a.m. PT. The ticketing link will be available 24 hours in advance."_​


Posting the link early is an interesting change.
D23 ticket links were easy to guess (based on date), but recent changes have added random characters to the URL.


----------



## Mathmagicland

@Nonsuch - off topic here, thank you for the great VGC floor plan maps!  I have seen and used them often, did not know that was your work until I see your signature line today.


----------



## mickeyd78

And now this for any non US guests.....

Effective August 15, 2018, D23 will no longer be able to allow members outside of the United States to sign up, renew or upgrade their D23 Gold and Gold Family Memberships. We value your commitment to D23 and thank you for your membership. D23 is currently exploring options to allow members outside of the United States to sign up or re-activate their Gold and Gold Family Memberships. Updates will be provided as soon as a solution is identified.

*• What happens if my Gold or Gold Family Membership has not yet expired? Is my membership still active?* Your Gold or Gold Family Membership will remain active until your membership expiration date.

*• I’m a D23 Charter Member. Will my status be re-instated once a solution is found?* Once a means to re-activate Gold or Gold Family Membership is achieved, we will review all options to bridge your initial membership.

*• How will you contact me if a solution is identified?* We will provide any updates to the email address that is associated with your membership.

For additional questions about these changes and your D23 Gold or Gold Family Membership you may also email us directly at GuestRelations@D23.com or call us during normal business hours (Monday-Friday, 6 a.m. to 6 p.m. PST) at (855) 323-5973.

Thank you,
The D23 Team


I am very disappointed that D23 Gold memberships will no longer be available for international guests. I am a charter member of D23 from Australia - signing up the very week D23 was announced - and I greatly enjoy my membership. I have been lucky enough to attend two D23 Expos as well as numerous other D23 events, such as studio tours, movie screenings and shopping experiences. I am bitterly disappointed that I no longer have access to these special events despite supporting D23 from the very beginning.

I've emailed D23 to find out what happens if I purchase Gold Membership Expo tickets next week, bu am no longer a Gold Member by the time of the Expo (because Disney won't let me be).


----------



## soniam

Do the multi-day tickets usually go on sale after the Sorcerer's package or at the same time?


----------



## Mathmagicland

soniam said:


> Do the multi-day tickets usually go on sale after the Sorcerer's package or at the same time?


Usually it is at the same time.


----------



## Nonsuch

mickeyd78 said:


> ...Effective August 15, 2018, D23 will no longer be able to allow members outside of the United States to sign up, renew or upgrade their D23 Gold and Gold Family Memberships...


Perhaps this relates to this change:
*Beginning August 15, 2018, new and renewing memberships will automatically renew each year until cancelled.
*
California recently enacted a stricter automatic renewal law, so it may take time for Disney to comply with similar laws from foreign countries. 

Instead of forcing members to auto-renew, it might have been better to allow members to opt-in.
One of the few print magazines I receive gave extra issues (or some other gift) for choosing the auto-renew option.


----------



## Mathmagicland

mickeyd78 said:


> And now this for any non US guests.....
> 
> Effective August 15, 2018, D23 will no longer be able to allow members outside of the United States to sign up, renew or upgrade their D23 Gold and Gold Family Memberships.
> 
> I am very disappointed that D23 Gold memberships will no longer be available for international guests. I am a charter member of D23 from Australia - signing up the very week D23 was announced - and I greatly enjoy my membership. I have been lucky enough to attend two D23 Expos as well as numerous other D23 events, such as studio tours, movie screenings and shopping experiences. I am bitterly disappointed that I no longer have access to these special events despite supporting D23 from the very beginning.
> 
> I've emailed D23 to find out what happens if I purchase Gold Membership Expo tickets next week, bu am no longer a Gold Member by the time of the Expo (because Disney won't let me be).



I am SO sorry for you and others impacted by this.


----------



## soniam

Mathmagicland said:


> Usually it is at the same time.



Just found it. 11am.

https://d23.com/d23-event/d23-expo-2019/


----------



## Mathmagicland

Nonsuch said:


> Perhaps this relates to this change:
> *Beginning August 15, 2018, new and renewing memberships will automatically renew each year until cancelled.  *
> 
> Instead of forcing members to auto-renew, it might have been better to allow members to opt-in.


Thanks for this info, I had not yet seen anything about the new auto renewal policy.

I caution people to read your D23 membership screen on the Shop Disney site very carefully when setting up auto renew. I have a D23 Gold membership and a credit card on file.   I logged in to set up the auto renewal, and when I clicked to set up Auto Renew, it said I was setting up auto renew for a General membership at no cost. I had to scroll down the screen and click to upgrade my membership to Gold to set up the auto renewal at the Gold level. The D23 website FAQ info on the new auto renew process does not make mention of this. 

If folks do not read carefully, some may miss this and end up unintentionally renewing af the General level without realizing it or until it is too late for an event where Gold level is required.


----------



## Miss SD

Nonsuch said:


> Posting the link early is an interesting change.
> D23 ticket links were easy to guess (based on date), but recent changes have added random characters to the URL.


Can anyone explain what this means? Why are they releasing the link 24 hours before?


----------



## Mathmagicland

Miss SD said:


> Can anyone explain what this means? Why are they releasing the link 24 hours before?


They had this with the Pixar studios tour page.  The day before they will update the page to add the Get Tickets button.  If you click it early you get a page that says the event is not yet open or something like that. In the designated day and time, the button will take you into the queue to get tickets.

My guess is this helps with the slow page loads when so many people were trying to refresh to get to the tickets button when it opened up. They can have if ready to go ahead of time.

If you want to see how it works, check out the new October events they also posted today, the Get tickets buttons will appear the two days before Expo tickets does,


----------



## Miss SD

Mathmagicland said:


> They had this with the Pixar studios tour page.  The day before they will update the page to add the Get Tickets button.  If you click it early you get a page that says the event is not yet open or something like that. In the designated day and time, the button will take you into the queue to get tickets.
> 
> My guess is this helps with the slow page loads when so many people were trying to refresh to get to the tickets button when it opened up. They can have if ready to go ahead of time.
> 
> If you want to see how it works, check out the new October events they also posted today, the Get tickets buttons will appear the two days before Expo tickets does,


Thanks!


----------



## tobikaye

A couple more questions as every time I think I come up with a game plan for next August, something changes.  I am just going to get tickets for my sister and I for the expo this week and will book a hotel for the nights of the expo as well.  These were some questions I had:

I read that they offer Disneyland Tickets for sale, do you have to buy these when you buy your expo tickets?
If you are a D23 family member, can you buy more Expo discounted tickets after purchasing the initial ones?  (I will buy 2 3 days, but I may buy 1 or 2 more one day tickets in case my parents decide to check out one of the days.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

@**********  come over and join us! If you aren't already in here.


----------



## Mathmagicland

tobikaye said:


> I read that they offer Disneyland Tickets for sale, do you have to buy these when you buy your expo tickets?


In past expos, the Disneyland tickets could be purchased separately.  I seem to recall receiving a separate email with a link to use to get the special D23 pricing.  They have also had a booth onsite but I don’t know if the booth also has the special pricing or options.


----------



## skier_pete

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> @**********  come over and join us! If you aren't already in here.



Hey thanks for inviting me over! We are really going to try and go to this. The timing is such we will probably hit Disneyland first, but definitely want to spend a week between Disneyland and D23. (DLR Sun-Thurs, then D23 Fri-Sun, leave Mon.)


----------



## sswally

I’m a WDW vet, but wanting to try DLR. Thinking of one day at the expo and 3 days at the parks. Is there historically a “best day” to go to the expo? And do you thinks parks are busiest before, after, or during the expo days?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

sswally said:


> I’m a WDW vet, but wanting to try DLR. Thinking of one day at the expo and 3 days at the parks. Is there historically a “best day” to go to the expo? And do you thinks parks are busiest before, after, or during the expo days?



Last expo, we went one day before the expo and two days after. After was definitely busier, but who knows what will happen this expo. I think they were pretty dead during the expo because so many people went to the expo, not the parks.

I think you could pick your expo day based on panels. The smaller panels will be announced as we get closer to the expo. What we do know at this point is the following:

Friday will have the Legends inductee ceremony and the animation panel.

Saturday will have Live Action (but if you want to get into that you'll have to get in line sometime between midnight and 2 am) and the Parks and Resorts Panel.

Those are the big 4.  Sunday still has great panels, like last year they had the Lion King anniversary panel and another panel where Richard Sherman performed Feed the Birds.

Saturday is usually considered the 'big day', but it will also be the busiest.


----------



## Mathmagicland

sswally said:


> I’m a WDW vet, but wanting to try DLR. Thinking of one day at the expo and 3 days at the parks. Is there historically a “best day” to go to the expo? And do you thinks parks are busiest before, after, or during the expo days?





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Last expo, we went one day before the expo and two days after. After was definitely busier, but who knows what will happen this expo. I think they were pretty dead during the expo because so many people went to the expo, not the parks



This Expo might be different because it is when most kids are back in school.  So maybe fewer kids at the expo?  Same with Disneyland.  One unknown is what Disney will be changing re DLR annual passes.  Historically the local SoCal resident passes that have  been blocked all summer can be used again end of August, so evenings and weekends can get pretty busy with locals wanting to catch the last couple of weeks of the summer happenings.    Next year is an unknown until Disneyland posts the AP blockout calendar.  They have started blocking some passes by park, likely in anticipation of the opening of Star Wars land.  If some of the locals are still blocked then it might help with the crowds.


----------



## ej119

For past Expos, I have actually booked my D23 discounted hotel before buying my tickets (in an attempt to get the cheapest price). However, it sounds like for this year, they are going to make you have tickets before booking a hotel. Is that what others are reading into it as well?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Mathmagicland said:


> This Expo might be different because it is when most kids are back in school.  So maybe fewer kids at the expo?..



When Expo was regularly held in August, we used to see plenty of kids there. There are local schools in SoCal that don't go back until September, and there are plenty of homeschoolers who don't have to stick to a traditional schedule. Since Friday is the only school day on the Expo schedule, it wouldn't even surprise me if some parents choose to pull their kids out for one day for something so special as this.


----------



## mickeyd78

And now a reversal from D23:

First, I want to personally thank you for being a member of D23, Disney’s official fan club. We love celebrating all things Disney with you, and we are incredibly grateful that you are a part of the magic.

We sincerely apologize for the notification you received last week regarding the suspension of new and renewed D23 Gold and Gold Family Membership sales for our international guests. This was due, in part, to newly adopted international privacy regulations. I am happy to share that we have identified a solution to allow members outside of the United States to continue their Gold and Gold Family Memberships, which we are working furiously to implement as soon as possible.

In the meantime, we want to make sure you can continue to enjoy your D23 benefits uninterrupted, so in the coming days we will add an additional 12 months to your membership—at no cost to you. We will take care of the extension. No action is needed on your part, and you will receive an email once it has been processed. This also means you will have no issues when purchasing tickets for—or attending—D23 Expo 2019.

If you have any additional questions, please reach out to our guest services team at GuestRelations@D23.com, and they will be happy to address them.

Once again, I am sorry for any inconvenience this may have caused, and we thank you for your patience and support of D23.

Yours,

Michael Vargo
Head of D23: The Official Disney Fan Club


----------



## Simba001

Mathmagicland said:


> Thanks for this info, I had not yet seen anything about the new auto renewal policy.
> 
> I caution people to read your D23 membership screen on the Shop Disney site very carefully when setting up auto renew. I have a D23 Gold membership and a credit card on file.   I logged in to set up the auto renewal, and when I clicked to set up Auto Renew, it said I was setting up auto renew for a General membership at no cost. I had to scroll down the screen and click to upgrade my membership to Gold to set up the auto renewal at the Gold level. The D23 website FAQ info on the new auto renew process does not make mention of this.
> 
> If folks do not read carefully, some may miss this and end up unintentionally renewing af the General level without realizing it or until it is too late for an event where Gold level is required.



Thank you so much for posting this.   I just went to set up the auto renewal and saw what you spoke about.  Its poorly set up.  It should set up the renewal at whatever your present category is and give you the option to change, rather than renew at "General" and having to click a button on what your current status is....


----------



## Nonsuch

Simba001 said:


> ...I just went to set up the auto renewal and saw what you spoke about.  Its poorly set up.  It should set up the renewal at whatever your present category is and give you the option to change, rather than renew at "General" and having to click a button on what your current status is....


D23 Membership renewal has always been somewhat confusing, certainly not as straightforward as it should be -- which might reduce renewals.  Auto-renewal might be an attempt to increase renewals, but continued website confusion will not help...


----------



## JupiterSprinkles

So excited!


----------



## sadliltear

Has anyone gotten the email with the Sorcerer link yet? They said they were sending it out 24 hr in advance and I just want to make sure it's not a problem with my email. lol.


----------



## Nonsuch

sadliltear said:


> Has anyone gotten the email with the Sorcerer link yet? They said they were sending it out 24 hr in advance and I just want to make sure it's not a problem with my email. lol.


The link should appear on the page describing the Sorcerer Package, but the page no longer says "24 hours in advance" 
(so don't expect an email)

Purchase links for the other 2 events which went onsale this week did appear 24 hours in advance


----------



## Mathmagicland

D23 Expo ticket links are on the D23 site this morning


----------



## eryeal

Wow so sad .. Was waiting for Sorcerer tickets to go live as I've been saving for two years for this, refreshing every second .. Went into the queue right when it went live, probably within 1 second.    After about 5 minutes it went to the ticketing page, only to say sold out.   Can't believe it.   Seems like they sold out in under 1 second?!


----------



## tobikaye

I was just curious on the Sorcerer package so I just now logged in to check, and I got: "At this time, all Sorcerer tickets are currently in guest checkout carts. You will remain in queue and may have the opportunity to advance into the ticketing transaction process should a guest not complete their transaction. To maintain your spot in line, DO NOT REFRESH THIS PAGE!"


----------



## BriarRose59

Ditto!  Mine just rolled over to sold out. I can’t figure out how people get in so fast. We had 3 people on 6 devices and still couldn’t get a ticket.


----------



## Deluch

Agreed.  It is crazy how fast they went.


----------



## AllyGirl_79

BriarRose59 said:


> Ditto!  Mine just rolled over to sold out. I can’t figure out how people get in so fast. We had 3 people on 6 devices and still couldn’t get a ticket.



This actually makes me feel better. I clicked on the link at the second my phone rolled over to the right time, and I went into the queue, only to almost immediately get the notice the tickets were all in carts and then sold out. I was so upset that I did something wrong or missed something. Oh well.


----------



## soniam

Ugh! What a headache. It would only let me purchase 2 3 day tickets, even though I have a gold D23 family membership. I had to logout out of D23 and log back in. Also, I don't see the Hilton or Marriott at the convention center on the hotel discount page. Their websites also say sold out or not available for booking yet


----------



## dina444444

soniam said:


> Ugh! What a headache. It would only let me purchase 2 3 day tickets, even though I have a gold D23 family membership. I had to logout out of D23 and log back in. Also, I don't see the Hilton or Marriott at the convention center on the hotel discount page. Their websites also say sold out or not available for booking yet


It’s probably too early for booking.


----------



## soniam

dina444444 said:


> It’s probably too early for booking.



 I was looking at the link provided on ticketing page for D23 for the hotel discounts. Maybe it is too early. I didn't think they would add hotels after tickets went on sale though.I know that Marriott's & Sheraton's direct websites say that it's too early, but Sheraton was listed for some days with the special rate.


----------



## thetallone101

I'm so excited that I got sorcerer tickets but sad for those that didn't


----------



## ashley0139

thetallone101 said:


> I'm so excited that I got sorcerer tickets but sad for those that didn't



Congrats!  I wasn't trying, but from what I've been reading, it seems like it was harder to get this year.  Many people who've gotten them before didn't get them this year.


----------



## kristenabelle

I'm shocked I managed to get one. My hands were shaking as I was filling it out.


----------



## teeveejunkee

What is up with Marriott by the convention center? Never saw it on the list of hotels. Is that normal for it to be released later?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Congrats to all the sorcerers.

Sorry for everyone else 

But at least you'll be in good company.

If anyone needs brainstorming for what they can spend their sorcerers ticket money on I have a few ideas that might cheer you up.


----------



## kristenabelle

teeveejunkee said:


> What is up with Marriott by the convention center? Never saw it on the list of hotels. Is that normal for it to be released later?



It was on the list in ‘17. It’s not bookable on their main site - should be open in a few weeks?


----------



## lurkergirl

The process felt smoother this year and also much more frenetic. 

The more level playing field with the ticketing queue versus the static link seemed to freeze out more people?


----------



## soniam

teeveejunkee said:


> What is up with Marriott by the convention center? Never saw it on the list of hotels. Is that normal for it to be released later?





kristenabelle said:


> It was on the list in ‘17. It’s not bookable on their main site - should be open in a few weeks?



Hilton wasn't there either. Was it on the discount list last year?


----------



## thetallone101

kristenabelle said:


> I'm shocked I managed to get one. My hands were shaking as I was filling it out.


Same here!!! I’ve never bought an expensive ticket like this before!


----------



## teeveejunkee

soniam said:


> Hilton wasn't there either. Was it on the discount list last year?


Marriott was definitely on the discount list last time but Hilton wasn’t.


----------



## chipndaleluver

Ok...trying to find the discount hotel list on the D23 website for the convention and can't find it. I was clicking all over the site, and had no luck. I have gone to other websites and see that the closest hotels to the convention center are already sold out for the time frame of the convention. I'm thinking if I can even find a hotel that has a room available, it's going to be a half hour away from the convention center in order to be affordable.


----------



## dina444444

chipndaleluver said:


> Ok...trying to find the discount hotel list on the D23 website for the convention and can't find it. I was clicking all over the site, and had no luck. I have gone to other websites and see that the closest hotels to the convention center are already sold out for the time frame of the convention. I'm thinking if I can even find a hotel that has a room available, it's going to be a half hour away from the convention center in order to be affordable.


Most hotels don’t have rooms available for booking past the first week of August 2019.


----------



## ej119

Yeah, I was surprised how few hotels were available in the discount booking this year. Was hoping for the Marriott or Hilton this year, but ended up getting the Courtyard Marriott/Convention Center from Thurs-Sun.

I stayed at the Red Lion in 2015 (which was available in the D23 hotel block at the time), and although I loved it and stayed there again later, found in 2017 that being in the same square block as the Expo was worth any increased cost.


----------



## Mathmagicland

chipndaleluver said:


> Ok...trying to find the discount hotel list on the D23 website for the convention and can't find it. I was clicking all over the site, and had no luck. I have gone to other websites and see that the closest hotels to the convention center are already sold out for the time frame of the convention. I'm thinking if I can even find a hotel that has a room available, it's going to be a half hour away from the convention center in order to be affordable.


The link to the hotels is here https://d23.com/d23-expo-2019/things-to-know/ scroll all the way to the bottom to find Hotels,and Transportation.  There is where you will find the link to the D23 Expo hotels site.


----------



## IvyWinter

My friend got myself and his girlfriend tickets, we've never been before so VERY excited to finally be going next year! (NOT sorcerer's tickets, we do not have the cash for that). We're staying from August 22nd to 29th because we have a ton of friends who live in the area so we want park time and time to catch up with them. very excited! now only have to wait... a year....


----------



## kristenabelle

More hotels added in, including the three Disneyland hotels. I'm still going to hold out for Marriott or Hilton (even without a discount, it's still unavailable for booking)


----------



## soniam

ej119 said:


> Yeah, I was surprised how few hotels were available in the discount booking this year. Was hoping for the Marriott or Hilton this year, but ended up getting the Courtyard Marriott/Convention Center from Thurs-Sun.
> 
> I stayed at the Red Lion in 2015 (which was available in the D23 hotel block at the time), and although I loved it and stayed there again later, found in 2017 that being in the same square block as the Expo was worth any increased cost.





chipndaleluver said:


> Ok...trying to find the discount hotel list on the D23 website for the convention and can't find it. I was clicking all over the site, and had no luck. I have gone to other websites and see that the closest hotels to the convention center are already sold out for the time frame of the convention. I'm thinking if I can even find a hotel that has a room available, it's going to be a half hour away from the convention center in order to be affordable.



Like @dina444444 said, I think some of the hotels are not available yet for anyone to book. I think it's too far out for their schedules. However, once you go to the link that @Mathmagicland provided, the Sheraton Park and Clarion show up. They are not in the convention center but appear to be the closest besides the Hilton and Marriott, which don't seem to be available yet. Also, unselect the box for available only at the top in tiny little print. More hotels show up, but the Sheraton shows waitlisted for Sunday night You can still book waitlisted though.


----------



## tobikaye

I have decided to wait a few weeks in hopes of some resorts coming online to book. Also, in looking around at resorts near the convention center and the rates they list, I hope some of those will come down to real prices.  I mean if you look at some of the hotels in the area, they quote $800/night and then a month earlier is only $350/night.


----------



## sadliltear

Looks like a totally unpopular choice but I got an Airbnb just 5 mins away for <$70 a night. I figured I wouldn't really be going back and forth mid-day and any bags I didn't want to carry around, I could just leave at the Sorcerer bag check. 

Even discounted, those hotel rates are a bit high. And the ones that were lower priced looked worn down and possibly dirty. 

I'm interested to see what the discounted DL ticket prices look like, especially with GE opening up next summer. Let's hope it's a good deal!


----------



## lurkergirl

I know anecdotally from information other people have posted in various venues that supposedly both the Hilton and the Marriott haven't loaded those dates yet AND they don't plan on being added to the discount hotel booking.  Your mileage may vary, of course, and don't take my second hand information as gospel!  

I'm not sure the rates will come down all that much, truthfully.  In 2016 the rates at the Hilton skyrocketed for that weekend in 2017 and came down a bit...but not much.  In terms a hotel...keep in mind that amount of time you'll be using it.  Proximity is *nice*.  I've never camped out over-night, but getting in and around the convention center in the mornings is a bit stressful.  Sometimes that surge/convention pricing is worth it.  Again...just opinion.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

So I've been de-cluttering my apartment lately and came across some posters and prints from last D23.

Giveaways can be a big part of D23. Lots of the booths have small prints or items that they hand out. Some of the panels can hand out swag as well. My claim to fame is that my boyfriend caught a t-shirt for me shot from a tshirt cannon from Lasseter himself in the Animation panel.

The Wrinkle in Time poster was handed out at the end of the Live Action panel, the Coco poster at the end of Animation.

The other smaller prints were randomly handed out at the Disney Animation/Pixar booth. I probably hung around there way too long because they did random giveaways. Sometimes they were little circular pins with characters on them, one time I got some cool Pixar sunglasses, another time a Pixar lanyard, then they handed out these little textured prints as well. Sadly, I missed the one time a day when they handed out small Pixar balls 

If anyone happens to be interested in any of these, they are all extras. Send me a PM.


----------



## lurkergirl

FYI: The Hilton is now open for booking, I was able to pull up rates. They also added a non-refundable deposit (equal to a night’s-rate).


----------



## soniam

lurkergirl said:


> FYI: The Hilton is now open for booking, I was able to pull up rates. They also added a non-refundable deposit (equal to a night’s-rate).



I saw that too The rate was really high, plus the non-refundable deposit. I'll stick with the Sheraton or Clarion. Marriott's not up yet.


----------



## keahgirl8

lurkergirl said:


> FYI: The Hilton is now open for booking, I was able to pull up rates. They also added a non-refundable deposit (equal to a night’s-rate).



Wow.  I am not happy about this.


----------



## lurkergirl

Apparently the rate drops lower if you push the dates out (8/21 to 8/28 versus 8/26, the longer time span is lower)...surge pricing.


----------



## soniam

lurkergirl said:


> Apparently the rate drops lower if you push the dates out (8/21 to 8/28 versus 8/26, the longer time span is lower)...surge pricing.



I had 8/20-26. I plan on leaving on Monday.


----------



## lurkergirl

soniam said:


> I had 8/20-26. I plan on leaving on Monday.



People were speculating that the longer time spans had weekly discounts built in, prices were lower by roughly $1000 for more nights. So baffling!


----------



## soniam

lurkergirl said:


> People were speculating that the longer time spans had weekly discounts built in, prices were lower by roughly $1000 for more nights. So baffling!



OMG! You're right. If I put 8/20-27, the total is ~$500 less. That's insane! It's cheaper for me to book a night and not use it! I still don't like the non-refundable part though for the deposit. The rate's still pretty high, but it's more palatable with the longer stay discount.


----------



## lurkergirl

Right @soniam? I thought 2017’s $1000-a-night price tag was crazy, but this is even more insane.


----------



## Halloweenqueen

We stayed at Desert Inn the last two expos.  Easy walking distance in the morning.  I usually cab it home after a long day.  We promised ourselves to splurge and do Hilton this time, but it's too rich for my blood.  I'd rather spend my money on shopping. 

So back to Desert Inn we go for $99 a night.  We spend a lot of our time in the parks anyway.


----------



## BriarRose59

Does anyone remember what the discounted price was for DL park tickets in 2017?  Undercover Tourist is having a sale so I wanted to compare prices. Their tickets are good through Jan 2020.


----------



## kristenabelle

Bleh. I was hoping to book at Hilton then cancel and hop to Marriott when it opens. So much for that.


----------



## keahgirl8

kristenabelle said:


> Bleh. I was hoping to book at Hilton then cancel and hop to Marriott when it opens. So much for that.



That’s probably the reason they are doing the deposit.


----------



## kristenabelle

keahgirl8 said:


> That’s probably the reason they are doing the deposit.



That's definitely fair. I'm sure the Hilton is super nice, I'm just a huge Marriott fan. Oh well, back to checking every day


----------



## keahgirl8

kristenabelle said:


> That's definitely fair. I'm sure the Hilton is super nice, I'm just a huge Marriott fan. Oh well, back to checking every day



I’m a Hilton fan, unfortunately!


----------



## Mathmagicland

BriarRose59 said:


> Does anyone remember what the discounted price was for DL park tickets in 2017?  Undercover Tourist is having a sale so I wanted to compare prices. Their tickets are good through Jan 2020.


I found this on a blog site but cannot confirm accuracy, maybe it will help?  It seems to also have info about the rules around the tickets.  Not sure how you’d find out what park ticket costs were at that time to gauge the level of discount.  

http://d23expohelpandhowto.blogspot.com/2017/04/updated-d23-expo-attendee-discount-park.html


----------



## BriarRose59

Mathmagicland said:


> I found this on a blog site but cannot confirm accuracy, maybe it will help?  It seems to also have info about the rules around the tickets.  Not sure how you’d find out what park ticket costs were at that time to gauge the level of discount.
> 
> http://d23expohelpandhowto.blogspot.com/2017/04/updated-d23-expo-attendee-discount-park.html


 Thanks!  That’s just what I needed. If the ticket prices haven’t gone up too much, it’ll be about the same price as UT.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

So frustrating! I'm still waiting to buy our Expo tickets because D23's autorenewal apparently renewed my membership (credit card was charged and my ShopDisney.com account shows that the renewal took place), but the D23 website shows my account has expired. Why does this not surprise me? Emailed D23 who apologized for the inconvenience and said they would look into it. I certainly hope so! I want our tickets!!


----------



## lurkergirl

Keep on them, @theluckyrabbit.  I've had issues with my renewals for almost every year I have had the membership, ranging from the wrong name (originally the membership was purchased as a gift) to the same thing - my account showed as expired.  I kept on them, tag-teaming both the Disney Store AND D23.  It took a few weeks to sort out that last issue.


----------



## skier_pete

d23expofan said:


> Hello everyone!  If anyone is planning on buying a first time D23 membership within the next month let me know.  I have a coupon code for $5 off a membership, either gold or gold family.  I know it's not much but it's at least a little savings.  Just shoot me a pm and I can send you the code.



I think you need 10 posts before allowed to start a conversation...but I would be interested in the code.


----------



## ashley0139

I just checked the Hilton website for 8/23-8/25 and it says there is nothing available. No matter what it seems like we won't be staying there though if it's those kinds of prices.


----------



## keahgirl8

ashley0139 said:


> I just checked the Hilton website for 8/23-8/25 and it says there is nothing available. No matter what it seems like we won't be staying there though if it's those kinds of prices.



Weird.  I made my reservation Friday.  The price went down quite a bit when I added a day.  It is actually cheaper for me to stay longer.


----------



## dina444444

keahgirl8 said:


> Weird.  I made my reservation Friday.  The price went down quite a bit when I added a day.  It is actually cheaper for me to stay longer.


I wonder if they have a 3 or 4 night minimum cause of the convention.


----------



## soniam

dina444444 said:


> I wonder if they have a 3 or 4 night minimum cause of the convention.



I think I noticed that when messing around with dates.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Hotel booked! (So weird -- I don't think we've ever had our Expo hotel booked this early.) And D23 _finally_ cleared up the mess with my membership renewal. Now, on to buying tickets...


----------



## tobikaye

Okay, I know I have been having issues with my memory lately in thinking I did something and then realizing I did not.  I remember buying my 2 3 day expo tickets and I see a charge for them on my bank statement, but I do not find any emails with a confirmation.  Did they send out emails to anyone else?  If so, what was the subject or the "from" on the email so I can try to find it?

Thank you so much.


----------



## dina444444

tobikaye said:


> Okay, I know I have been having issues with my memory lately in thinking I did something and then realizing I did not.  I remember buying my 2 3 day expo tickets and I see a charge for them on my bank statement, but I do not find any emails with a confirmation.  Did they send out emails to anyone else?  If so, what was the subject or the "from" on the email so I can try to find it?
> 
> Thank you so much.


My email came from DisneyD23@events2email.com and the subject was: 
Your Receipt For D23 Expo 2019 Tickets


----------



## tobikaye

dina444444 said:


> My email came from DisneyD23@events2email.com and the subject was:
> Your Receipt For D23 Expo 2019 Tickets


Thank you!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

23% off D23 memberships today with the code D23holiday23

In case anyone needs a membership for the expo.


----------



## skier_pete

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> 23% off D23 memberships today with the code D23holiday23
> 
> In case anyone needs a membership for the expo.



Nice how they waited until the D23 ticket early bird special was over before putting that out...


----------



## soniam

********** said:


> Nice how they waited until the D23 ticket early bird special was over before putting that out...



Of course


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

********** said:


> Nice how they waited until the D23 ticket early bird special was over before putting that out...



I actually renewed my membership two days ago so I could get the pre-screening mary poppings tickets and they wouldn't retroactively let me use the 23% off.


----------



## Miss SD

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I actually renewed my membership two days ago so I could get the pre-screening mary poppings tickets and they wouldn't retroactively let me use the 23% off.


The website says the discount is for new memberships.


----------



## DebbieB

Thanks - I ordered.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Miss SD said:


> The website says the discount is for new memberships.



Yeah I shouldn't have said renewed. I did have a membership, let it lapse for a few months and then bought it again. So not really a renewal, but kind of.


----------



## kristenabelle

Sorcerers got our first email - wanted to confirm contact info/name & said we'd get monthly updates. I know it still seems forever away, but I'm hoping the frequent communication will make time fly!


----------



## F_abian

This is my first time going to D23 expo and I was wondering if any of you have any tips for first timers. As well as tips and supplies I need to bring or should bring if I want to camp out for one of the panels or if it’s even necessary to camp out for the panels. Thank you!


----------



## HydroGuy

1. Bring reading material and plan to for many waits in long lines. Everyone around you is a Disney fan so make friends, talk, and/or read or listen to music (ear buds), etc.

2. Get there EARLY each day if possible. Like 4AM or 5AM early.

3. Bring snack food.

4. Get lunch or dinner early or late when the lines are not as bad.

5. Get a collapsible chair.

6. Bring a sweater (cold rooms a lot of the time)

7. Figure out beforehand (once they announce an agenda) what you want to do. Be prepared to be only able to do half of it.


----------



## dina444444

If you plan to go to the live action panel which will likely be Saturday morning you will need to camp overnight in the waiting hall at the convention center.


----------



## wingednike

I'm a lazy convention-goer and go with the flow.  Download the D23 Expo app when it is available to help plan things out.

The schedule may not be out for a while, but in general the Disney Legends panel in on the first day and the Parks and the Movies panel is on the second day.  Those are the panels that usually have overnight lines.

There are many, many things to see and do. Don't try to do them all or you will be overwhelmed.


----------



## adamreisinger

I'm a longtime convention-goer (SDCC, NYCC multiple times, countless others...) but 2017 was my first D23 experience. My helpful hints for making it an enjoyable and not frustrating weekend:

- Expect LONG Days. Like starting before 5 a.m. and not ending until well after the convention has closed for the night (especially if you're planning on visiting the park too).
- Once the full convention schedule is published, try to identify the ONE thing each day that you'd be upset if you missed and plan your day around that. If it's one of the big panels (parks, live action, animation), expect that to take up at least half your day, if not more.
- As people have said, if you plan on being in the audience for the first panel in the large hall on the first or second day, then plan on camping out overnight leading into it. Other panels might not need a full overnight campout, but will still require a lot of line time. 
- This will almost seem counter to my previous three tips, but if you're NOT going to one of the main hall panels, and there's nothing in the morning that you absolutely must do, consider showing up late. The morning lines moved very slowly as thousands of people piled into the convention hall and more people kept getting in line behind them. This is basically what happened to me on the first day of the show, where I showed up an hour before the show opened, and didn't get in until almost two hours later. On the third day of the show, I waited until about 2 hours after the show opened (taking advantage of the extra time to catch up on sleep), then literally walked right in -- and in fact walked right into Alan Menken's one-man show in the main hall, without waiting in line for that either. 

Again, just know that you will NOT be able to do everything -- it's literally impossible, with so many panels happening simultaneously -- but with some planning and some patience, you'll be able to do a lot, and you'll have a fun time.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Do your research, even up to the last minute! Rules can change, things happen, D23 has to adjust on the fly, etc. -- so be prepared to research, research, research... and then go with the flow! Keep up with these boards to get the latest news. For example, bring snacks (especially if you have any dietary needs), but be prepared for security to make you throw everything away. That happened to a few people last year. D23 said the snacks and water would be allowed. Convention Center security said no way, no how. Go figure -- that's just part of the Expo experience! This year, I hope the rules will be more clear and more consistent -- but, as an Expo survivor, I'm realistic, too.  (And I have the scars to prove it!)
We've had posters here who did no research, just showed up expecting who knows what, and then posted enraged rants when their expectations didn't happen. You're off to a great start by asking here early and you're getting advice from some of the best, as evidenced above!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

https://www.wdwinfo.com/disneylandc...-d23-expo-helpful-convention-tips-and-tricks/

Here is an article I wrote for the last d23. Lots of tips and what to expect.


----------



## lalasmama

We've all seen the hype that people seem to betting on SW:GE opening around 6/21. We've all seen the interview where I get confirms it will be June. 

I was browsing Facebook, and an ad comes up for a Disneyland YES program for Girl Scouts. YES is Youth Education Series. It's offered every weekend in June...

Except 6/14-6/16. 

It would make sense to not be doing a YES series during the opening of SW:GE... 

Maybe I'm grasping at straws, but isn't everyone? 

Thoughts?


----------



## RemainSeatedPlease

Not a bad grasp! It makes some sense to me. I wonder if there's anything else going on that weekend that would cause it to not be offered?


----------



## Cal-Pie

The last grad night is June 14th. That might play into it as well?


----------



## lalasmama

Cal-Pie said:


> The last grad night is June 14th. That might play into it as well?


It looks like that's about the normal time. Last year was 6/9/18, but 2017's was 6/17/18. 

I wish I had another idea of things that can be checked to gauge the likelyhood of this... Ha! Novice idea, I know.


----------



## HydroGuy

“Never tell me the odds!” — Han Solo


----------



## HydroGuy

HydroGuy said:


> “Never tell me the odds!” — Han Solo


I have been saying Memorial Day weekend as the demand will be unprecedented and that will allow Disney to get more people through the funnel this year and generate buzz. That is IF SWGE is ready and all staff trained by then...


----------



## Malcon10t

HydroGuy said:


> I have been saying Memorial Day weekend as the demand will be unprecedented and that will allow Disney to get more people through the funnel this year and generate buzz. That is IF SWGE is ready and all staff trained by then...


My guess....  Memorial Day weekend will be previews.  Opening will be June 21st.  After Deluxe are blocked.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

Malcon10t said:


> My guess....  Memorial Day weekend will be previews.  Opening will be June 21st.  After Deluxe are blocked.



That's my thinking too. I am expecting more previews than for previous new offerings and definitely more expensive previews.


----------



## beachdreamr1229

Malcon10t said:


> My guess....  Memorial Day weekend will be previews.  Opening will be June 21st.  After Deluxe are blocked.



I was going to say the same.  There will probably be previews if you're willing to pay...let's say $500+, but allowing it to open before deluxe passes are blocked would be a logistic nightmare.  It's going to be bad enough without the APs crowding it up, plus they'll make more money if everyone is paying full price for admission.


----------



## Jaina

I'd say that's a pretty good theory. I'm just excited it's not near our April 29th trip. But I am super curious to find out what's still going to be closed then! I would love to be there around opening, just to experience the crazy crowds, but I would hate to pay $130+ a day to do it.  I'll be excited to watch it all play out from my computer chair (on these boards) and my couch (on Youtube.)


----------



## midnight star

The waiting game is driving me nuts. I want to know the opening  day, so I know when to avoid that part of the park lol. 

I’m also really curious as to how the crowds will be at DCA since deluxe has no block outs over there


----------



## beachdreamr1229

I just had a thought about 6/14-6/16...it's possible they could do the ticketed events that weekend or media previews.


----------



## stagemomto3

lalasmama said:


> I was browsing Facebook, and an ad comes up for a Disneyland YES program for Girl Scouts. YES is Youth Education Series. It's offered every weekend in June...
> 
> Except 6/14-6/16.



That is Father's Day weekend, which may be busy in it's own right. Also, something that the Girl Scouts may have wanted to avoid having their members away from their families.


----------



## HydroGuy

Malcon10t said:


> My guess....  Memorial Day weekend will be previews.  Opening will be June 21st.  After Deluxe are blocked.


You realize of course that Disney set that DAP blockout in June of 2018, right? There is just no way they could have predicted SWGE'a readiness, or lack thereof, that far in advance. So I would not put too much stock in that date. Just sayin'...


----------



## Malcon10t

HydroGuy said:


> You realize of course that Disney set that DAP blockout in June of 2018, right? There is just no way they could have predicted SWGE'a readiness, or lack thereof, that far in advance. So I would not put too much stock in that date. Just sayin'...


Yup. I think that is the date they are shooting for, if there are delays it can go longer and they can open dates to the DAP.  Will be interesting to see how this plays out....


----------



## SeaDis

Malcon10t said:


> Yup. I think that is the date they are shooting for, if there are delays it can go longer and they can open dates to the DAP.  Will be interesting to see how this plays out....



This.  I'm not taking a stab on the date.  But last year's short-notice unblocking of APs in June had to be a trial run for this year, if needed.


----------



## guynhawaii

Aloha,

No idea of any specific date opening.  However, I think there will be several selected openings/ windows for Distinguished Visitors, ticketed events, Club 33, suits and hopefully cast members, business clients, etc...with the public opening last.  I would guess the selected openings would start at least one month prior to the public opening. 

I would also expect ABC/ ESPN, all of the Walt Disney Media outlets, to either have specials or shows from SWL prior to the public opening. 

Another assumption...SWL will delay the public opening until the new parking deck is operational.  I would like to think Disney is smart enough to minimize any negative effects of the public opening of SWL which they can control.  I don't think they want to crowd out good publicity of the public opening of SWL with negative news of massive grid lock within 10 miles of DLR affecting I-5 and all the near by roads.  People would forever remember the public opening of SWL to the day Anaheim suffered from massive turmoil due to horrendous traffic as a result of poor planning by Disney.


----------



## rentayenta

My totally uneducated guess is 6/20 due to the Deluxe APs being blocked out June 20, all of July, and into middle August. They would not be blocked otherwise and they were not blocked all those days Summer 2018. I believe June 20 is the date they are planning on if all goes as planned with construction.


----------



## DLRExpert

May 4th will be Press Preview
Rest of May and some of June will host Multiple Private Ticketed Events at $500 per person for 3 hours in the new land.
Officially opens at the end of June for everyone.

ME


----------



## Nonsuch

guynhawaii said:


> ...Another assumption...SWL will delay the public opening until the new parking deck is operational.  I would like to think Disney is smart enough to minimize any negative effects of the public opening of SWL which they can control.  I don't think they want to crowd out good publicity of the public opening of SWL with negative news of massive grid lock within 10 miles of DLR affecting I-5 and all the near by roads.  People would forever remember the public opening of SWL to the day Anaheim suffered from massive turmoil due to horrendous traffic as a result of poor planning by Disney.


Some might say that Anaheim deserves to suffer, since Anaheim politics delayed and eventually cancelled the Eastern Gateway (new parking and larger security screening).


----------



## SeaDis

DLRExpert said:


> May 4th will be Press Preview
> Rest of May and some of June will host Multiple Private Ticketed Events at $500 per person for 3 hours in the new land.
> Officially opens at the end of June for everyone.
> 
> ME



I'm kind of surprised this slipped down to page 2.  
ME is "plugged in"!  I am writing this prediction down just for fun.  Good luck B!


----------



## toonaspie

We could be getting an opening date as early as next month.  Toy Story land opened in June last year and had it's official date announced in February.  I originally thought they would wait till Star Wars Celebration but that would have created issues for people trying to book.


----------



## DebbieB

Nonsuch said:


> Some might say that Anaheim deserves to suffer, since Anaheim politics delayed and eventually cancelled the Eastern Gateway (new parking and larger security screening).



But not the thousands stuck in traffic and will not be able to get in.   They really need some kind of limited entry plan, like an advance fastpass.  Rather than people trying to get there in vain or standing in all day lines.


----------



## HydroGuy

DebbieB said:


> But not the thousands stuck in traffic and will not be able to get in.   They really need some kind of limited entry plan, like an advance fastpass.  Rather than people trying to get there in vain or standing in all day lines.


Limited entry to the DLR parking garage? The whole DL park? SWGE specifically?


----------



## toonaspie

DebbieB said:


> But not the thousands stuck in traffic and will not be able to get in.   They really need some kind of limited entry plan, like an advance fastpass.  Rather than people trying to get there in vain or standing in all day lines.



I imagine though the vast majority to appear on opening day will be locals and AP folk who are used to this kind of thing anyway.  You should see what the crowds are like during Christmas/NY week and the 24 hr events without that parking expansion.


----------



## Malcon10t

toonaspie said:


> I imagine though the vast majority to appear on opening day will be locals and AP folk who are used to this kind of thing anyway.  You should see what the crowds are like during Christmas/NY week and the 24 hr events without that parking expansion.


Just to be clear, the week between Christmas and NY is only 8% APs, the majority are tourists.  And the crowds are gate closures, without APs.  There may be locals who are using day tickets, but not very many.  If you are there, you would realize by people watching, the majority that week are tourists.


----------



## dina444444

toonaspie said:


> We could be getting an opening date as early as next month.  Toy Story land opened in June last year and had it's official date announced in February.  I originally thought they would wait till Star Wars Celebration but that would have created issues for people trying to book.


There’s speculation that we will get the opening date on the earnings call on feb 5 as that’s how Pandora’s opening date was announced.


----------



## HydroGuy

dina444444 said:


> There’s speculation that we will get the opening date on the earnings call on feb 5 as that’s how Pandora’s opening date was announced.


Hmmm. And Pandora opened on Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## midnight star

HydroGuy said:


> Hmmm. And Pandora opened on Memorial Day weekend.


Wait I'm confused, I thought the CEO said it is going to open in June?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

midnight star said:


> Wait I'm confused, I thought the CEO said it is going to open in June?


That would be opening for the general public. There could be paid previews, AP events, and media events well before that opening date.


----------



## disney minnie

We will be there Memorial weekend and it’s our first visit to Disneyland


----------



## HydroGuy

midnight star said:


> Wait I'm confused, I thought the CEO said it is going to open in June?


It may very well open in June but he was not making an official announcement by any means. Some of us (like me) have been speculating Memorial Day weekend - or even early June.


----------



## midnight star

theluckyrabbit said:


> That would be opening for the general public. There could be paid previews, AP events, and media events well before that opening date.





HydroGuy said:


> It may very well open in June but he was not making an official announcement by any means. Some of us (like me) have been speculating Memorial Day weekend - or even early June.


Got it. I'm really hoping it's later June..when it's actually summer. If there is some sort of AP event, I wonder what it will be?


----------



## DLgal

If Disney is smart, they won't announce a specific opening date. They will just quietly open it one day and let word spread organically via social media. 

At the very least, it will keep the massive hoards of people away at first.

And, FWIW,  that new parking deck is moving along VERY quickly. The escalators are already installed and the heavy machinery seems to be almost gone at this point. I expect it to be open well before SWGE. That will give them time to figure out the traffic flow and make tweaks to the operating of the trams and security lines. 

Already, they are making changes to the tram boarding area in the esplanade at night, by creating rope queues to hold the crowds, while feeding people into the two tram chutes by counting them off so they let in exactly how many will fit on each tram. Not sure how new this is, but they weren't doing this a couple months ago. We saw it Saturday night for the first time. It eliminates the choke point of people spilling into DtD at night.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

DLgal said:


> Already, they are making changes to the tram boarding area in the esplanade at night, by creating rope queues to hold the crowds, while feeding people into the two tram chutes by counting them off so they let in exactly how many will fit on each tram. Not sure how new this is, but they weren't doing this a couple months ago. We saw it Saturday night for the first time. It eliminates the choke point of people spilling into DtD at night.


I’m so glad to hear they’re modifying the tram-loading system at night.  I park at Toy Story for a variety of reasons, but one is that I hate being packed in a cattle herd of people trying to edge each other out of team seats at the end of the day!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

DLgal said:


> ... Already, they are making changes to the tram boarding area in the esplanade at night, by creating rope queues to hold the crowds, while feeding people into the two tram chutes by counting them off so they let in exactly how many will fit on each tram. Not sure how new this is, but they weren't doing this a couple months ago. We saw it Saturday night for the first time. It eliminates the choke point of people spilling into DtD at night.


Interesting! I don't know if they were doing this even two weeks ago -- if they were, we missed it. It will be great if it works and they keep it going. That choke point was not fun.


----------



## DebbieB

HydroGuy said:


> Limited entry to the DLR parking garage? The whole DL park? SWGE specifically?



To SWGE, to stagger the crowds.    If you had a 5:00 ticket, you wouldn't show up at opening if that's all you wanted to do.   Universal did something similar when Harry Potter opened.


----------



## Malcon10t

HydroGuy said:


> It may very well open in June but he was not making an official announcement by any means. Some of us (like me) have been speculating Memorial Day weekend - or even early June.


Previews in May, I am very confident there will be.  I am HOPING there will be a preview May 4th....

That said, MY OPINION and THOUGHT PROCESS is they will not open it until June 21 because 1. they said June, 2. they said Summer (June 21st, first day of summer) and 3. they aren't going to open it while deluxe APs are still open.


----------



## HydroGuy

Malcon10t said:


> Previews in May, I am very confident there will be.  I am HOPING there will be a preview May 4th....
> 
> That said, MY OPINION and THOUGHT PROCESS is they will not open it until June 21 because 1. they said June, 2. they said Summer (June 21st, first day of summer) and 3. they aren't going to open it while deluxe APs are still open.


----------



## HydroGuy

DebbieB said:


> To SWGE, to stagger the crowds.    If you had a 5:00 ticket, you wouldn't show up at opening if that's all you wanted to do.   Universal did something similar when Harry Potter opened.


None of us know yet, but we can (hopefully) learn something from when they opened Pandora at WDW 2 years ago. It was a really big deal at the time, with the Avatar actors present and Disney CEO Iger there, all televised on ABC. But Star Wars GE will be unlike anything we have ever seen.

I was there at AK on Pandora opening day and on Day #2. Some things I have posted on this as food for thought...



HydroGuy said:


> I think/hope Disney learned something when they opened Pandora over Memorial Day weekend in 2017 at Animal Kingdom in Florida. I have written this elsewhere in this forum, but I was shocked at how well Disney handled that as far crowds. Wait times for the new rides were 5-6 hours. And wait times to even enter Pandora were an hour - yes, they restricted access to the new land. Only when people left would they allow new people in.
> 
> Also, Pandora does have some of the immersive elements you are talking about. CMs in character and trained beforehand. Translation booklets from English to Na'vi to guests. CMs ready to show you the local "Pandora" fauna. I think Pandora is about 12 acres vs. 14 for SWGE - so a similar scale. I just hope that Disney is smart enough to get that learning curve from Florida to California for SWGE because from what I have seen at DLR in recent years, they do not handle super large crowds very well from an organization standpoint. WDW nailed it for Pandora IMO.
> 
> As I recall for Pandora, they started doing CM previews in April and DVC and AP previews in late April and early May. I suspect that DLR's SWGE will make for longer queues than WDW's because of the AP effect at DLR. But with DAPs blocked most of the summer that will mitigate the APs. It is a year-and-half since Pandora opened and their signature ride, Flight of Passage, is still peaking at 4 hours wait times.





HydroGuy said:


> If they have any brains at all, and I believe they do but am not as confident as I used to be (at least at DLR...WDW seems to be under good control) they will definitely restrict access to SWGE. They will form queues for SWGE _outside _the land - probably in the BTM Trail area. They will have one way in and two ways out. The ways out will be one way traffic only.
> 
> They will use MaxPass to restrict access. And only give out MP to either ROTR or MFSR (not both on same day) and only one MP per day to SWGE.
> 
> They will form lines for SWGE on Main Street in the morning (sort of like what they did for GOTG in HollywoodLand area). With ropes monitored by Cast Members, and many, many signs directing people where to go. Those folks will be let in slowly to BTM Trail area and queue there, and then into SWGE in small bits. All controlled with ropes and CMs and signs.


----------



## ten6mom

So- my sister has (crazily, IMO) decided to book a DL trip around the last week of September.  Do you think there's even a chance they'll get to ride anything in SWGE by that time?  I told her she was nuts and that I'm not even going near it for a year.


----------



## Malcon10t

ten6mom said:


> So- my sister has (crazily, IMO) decided to book a DL trip around the last week of September.  Do you think there's even a chance they'll get to ride anything in SWGE by that time?  I told her she was nuts and that I'm not even going near it for a year.


Yes, they should be able to get the rides by then.  You know what is nuts?  I just booked my hotel room for Jun 20-24......


----------



## HydroGuy

Malcon10t said:


> Yes, they should be able to get the rides by then.  You know what is nuts?  I just booked my hotel room for Jun 20-24......


----------



## HydroGuy

ten6mom said:


> So- my sister has (crazily, IMO) decided to book a DL trip around the last week of September.  Do you think there's even a chance they'll get to ride anything in SWGE by that time?  I told her she was nuts and that I'm not even going near it for a year.


I guess I do not understand what you mean. If SWGE opens by June then of course there is a chance they can go on the rides in SWGE in September.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Malcon10t said:


> Yes, they should be able to get the rides by then.  You know what is nuts?  I just booked my hotel room for Jun 20-24......



We booked last week for June 22-26. I know we’ll likely miss opening day, but at least we’ll be close. And if they announce a different date, the hotel can be canceled. Although who am I kidding - we’ll probably keep the trip!


----------



## ten6mom

HydroGuy said:


> I guess I do not understand what you mean. If SWGE opens by June then of course there is a chance they can go on the rides in SWGE in September.



I just meant in terms of wait times.  I possibly should have said, will they be able to ride the SWGE attraction and still have time for anything else (I am thinking of 6+ hour wait times, things of that nature).


----------



## theluckyrabbit

ten6mom said:


> So- my sister has (crazily, IMO) decided to book a DL trip around the last week of September.  Do you think there's even a chance they'll get to ride anything in SWGE by that time?  I told her she was nuts and that I'm not even going near it for a year.


Your sister (and you, too!) will have all summer to read posts here about tips and strategies on how to deal with SWGE, the lines, the insanity, etc. By the end of September, she'll be a pro! And she'll have all the Halloween Time things to distract her and the SWGE crowds, too. So make sure she keeps up with the Halloween Time Superthread here for those tips and strategies. She'll be fine -- and you may end up wanting to join her on her trip!


----------



## HydroGuy

ten6mom said:


> I just meant in terms of wait times.  I possibly should have said, will they be able to ride the SWGE attraction and still have time for anything else (I am thinking of 6+ hour wait times, things of that nature).





theluckyrabbit said:


> Your sister (and you, too!) will have all summer to read posts here about tips and strategies on how to deal with SWGE, the lines, the insanity, etc. By the end of September, she'll be a pro! And she'll have all the Halloween Time things to distract her and the SWGE crowds, too. So make sure she keeps up with the Halloween Time Superthread here for those tips and strategies. She'll be fine -- and you may end up wanting to join her on her trip!


I think that is your answer. Iwas able to ride FOP at AK Pandora on opening day with a FP. There should be FPs for both these rides, plus there is always rope drop. There has been speculation that Disney may limit all riders to FP, and maybe only MaxPass. As @theluckyrabbit said, you will have all kinds of advice on this forum after SWGE opens.


----------



## luulu1999

Malcon10t said:


> Yes, they should be able to get the rides by then.  You know what is nuts?  I just booked my hotel room for Jun 20-24......


im getting ready to book mid july


----------



## HydroGuy

I have an Expo ticket question. I have always bought tickets for the last 4 Expos far in advance. For 2019 I have not any family members commit. So I bought a solo ticket last month. DS22 is likely to decide to come based on past experience - but not until later this year. Do Gold Member family tickets sell out? If so, any idea when?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

I don't remember Gold Member family tickets selling out (certainly not far in advance anyway), but the Saturday single day tickets always sell out first, usually a  month or two before the actual event. But the three day tickets (including the Saturday) remain on sale for longer. How much more time does your son need? He should be fine until at least May -- but I don't know if all the excitement when SWGE opens will cause increased interest in Expo ticket sales. (At least, you know D23 will try to use it for marketing...) So I wouldn't wait too long past June. Hope this helps and makes sense.


----------



## HydroGuy

theluckyrabbit said:


> I don't remember Gold Member family tickets selling out (certainly not far in advance anyway), but the Saturday single day tickets always sell out first, usually a  month or two before the actual event. But the three day tickets (including the Saturday) remain on sale for longer. How much more time does your son need? He should be fine until at least May -- but I don't know if all the excitement when SWGE opens will cause increased interest in Expo ticket sales. (At least, you know D23 will try to use it for marketing...) So I wouldn't wait too long past June. Hope this helps and makes sense.


I would be getting DS22 a 3-day ticket. I would hope by May he will know but almost for sure by June. I just do not want to wait too long if they indeed sell out the 3-day tix.

Thanks!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Last Expo, I think the 3-day tickets did sell out, but not until shortly before the event. This time around, I would watch the D23 emails about ticket sales. If your son still hasn't committed by the time the Saturday 1-day tickets have sold out, buy his 3-day ticket anyway and threaten to take another kid if he won't commit!


----------



## PatMcDuck

We got our rooms booked, we do VGC before Expo and PP during the Expo. Flights booked too, we are east coasters. I usually do not need park tickets (CM) but I expect my guests will be blocked from DL all summer and maybe me too.... oh well.


----------



## skier_pete

Yup, we bought our flights as well this past weekend. Pretty happy with prices - around $300 RT from east coast. Couldn't get into VGC at 7 months though - no surprise there. Likely we stay on Harbor for our days at DLR. 

Only problem is that D23 (discount) park tickets don't start until Monday the 19th and we arrive on the 17th. The discount will have to be pretty good for me to want to sit around for a day waiting to enter the parks.


----------



## tobikaye

I am so glad to see more Expo talk.  I had to cancel my WDW trip that I would be on right now, just a few weeks ago, so I am really wanting a Disney trip. 

We also booked our flights last night to LA, but from the Midwest, and we still have to book our return.  My sister and I are definitely going, but my parents are debating on if they will go with us for part of the trip or not.  So, we have two hotels booked for both situations, Grand Legacy (2 room suite) and Best Western Stovall.  We will wait to purchase our park tickets once we know if we will do more than 2 days after the expo.

I still have to figure out:

Car service vs car rental from the airport to Anaheim
Where to go after expo/DLR: San Diego, Vegas, San Francisco, hang out in LA area
Wheelchair or EVC for my sister from home and then rent the other in Anaheim
What items I need to take to the expo for the overnight waits, although, we will not head there until 1-2 am if we can help it


----------



## skier_pete

So we booked the Anaheim Portofino Inn & Suites for nights around the convention (Thurs-Mon). It looks from the map like it's probably less than a 1/4 mile walk to the convention center. (We've decided not to rent a car while we're there.) Anyone stayed here? Right move? Price was pretty good - or at least not bad (around $200 a night).


----------



## theluckyrabbit

********** said:


> So we booked the Anaheim Portofino Inn & Suites for nights around the convention (Thurs-Mon). It looks from the map like it's probably less than a 1/4 mile walk to the convention center...


If there aren't any mobility issues involved, the Portofino's not far at all. It's just past the Sheraton Park and conveniently next to the 24/7 CVS. You can get to the Convention Center either by going through the Sheraton parking lot toward the Hilton (this way gets you to the CC front door and past the food trucks -- yum!) or take Katella to the CC (which takes you past Coffee Bean & Tea Leaf -- this can increase in importance as you get more tired each morning!).


----------



## skier_pete

theluckyrabbit said:


> If there aren't any mobility issues involved, the Portofino's not far at all. It's just past the Sheraton Park and conveniently next to the 24/7 CVS. You can get to the Convention Center either by going through the Sheraton parking lot toward the Hilton (this way gets you to the CC front door and past the food trucks -- yum!) or take Katella to the CC (which takes you past Coffee Bean & Tea Leaf -- this can increase in importance as you get more tired each morning!).



Thanks for the feedback - mobility not an issue besides sore feet.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

********** said:


> Thanks for the feedback - mobility not an issue besides sore feet.


Then, I'd say on day 1, you'd be looking at a 5 minute walk to the CC. After that, the walk may get longer...


----------



## Miss SD

********** said:


> So we booked the Anaheim Portofino Inn & Suites for nights around the convention (Thurs-Mon). It looks from the map like it's probably less than a 1/4 mile walk to the convention center. (We've decided not to rent a car while we're there.) Anyone stayed here? Right move? Price was pretty good - or at least not bad (around $200 a night).


We stayed there during the 2011 and 2013 expos, and the walk wasn’t bad at all. The only issue I had was in 2013 I ended up in a room that didn’t have a refrigerator. I must have booked a more expensive room in 2011, but didn’t realize it. That said, maybe all of the rooms have refrigerators now. It’s been almost six years. Just mentioning it because a refrigerator is a huge convenience during the expo. I liked having cold drinks, yogurt, etc., available before heading to line up very, very early in the morning.


----------



## skier_pete

Miss SD said:


> We stayed there during the 2011 and 2013 expos, and the walk wasn’t bad at all. The only issue I had was in 2013 I ended up in a room that didn’t have a refrigerator. I must have booked a more expensive room in 2011, but didn’t realize it. That said, maybe all of the rooms have refrigerators now. It’s been almost six years. Just mentioning it because a refrigerator is a huge convenience during the expo. I liked having cold drinks, yogurt, etc., available before heading to line up very, very early in the morning.



I don't mind getting up early (we're coming from the east coast after all) but anything I would have to get up for at 2-3 AM then that is something I'm going to miss out on.


----------



## Miss SD

********** said:


> I don't mind getting up early (we're coming from the east coast after all) but anything I would have to get up for at 2-3 AM then that is something I'm going to miss out on.


There’s a lot to do, even if you don’t get there at 4 a.m., lol. Our favorite panel from last time was an “Eat Like Walt” presentation by Marcy Smothers, and we didn’t have to line up in the middle of the night to see it.


----------



## skier_pete

Miss SD said:


> There’s a lot to do, even if you don’t get there at 4 a.m., lol. Our favorite panel from last time was an “Eat Like Walt” presentation by Marcy Smothers, and we didn’t have to line up in the middle of the night to see it.



The big panels I want to see are the afternoon ones - particularly the parks panel, and from everything I know you don't line up in the early AM for the afternoon panels. Beyond the Parks panels, I am going to really limit what we consider "must do" and just enjoy the sights and sounds of the expo.


----------



## Miss SD

********** said:


> The big panels I want to see are the afternoon ones - particularly the parks panel, and from everything I know you don't line up in the early AM for the afternoon panels. Beyond the Parks panels, I am going to really limit what we consider "must do" and just enjoy the sights and sounds of the expo.


It sounds like you have reasonable expectations, which is the best way to approach the expo, IMO. I like to quote Michael from the “Connecting with Walt” podcast who once referred to it as the “Disney Thunderdome.” The expo can be a wild ride if you try to do everything.


----------



## PatMcDuck

Smaller panels can be the most interesting, and I have jumped into many at the last minute on standby line. I am sometimes alone because my friends and I do not share all the same interests.  Sometimes the chaos on the floor is fun, and sometimes I need a panel to take a break,lol.


----------



## teeveejunkee

I'm trying to decide between the Clarion and the Sheraton.  Both look to be pretty equidistant to the convention center.  The Clarion might be a tad closer based on Google Maps.  Does anyone have a preference between these two hotels that could help me decide?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

********** said:


> So we booked the Anaheim Portofino Inn & Suites for nights around the convention (Thurs-Mon). It looks from the map like it's probably less than a 1/4 mile walk to the convention center. (We've decided not to rent a car while we're there.) Anyone stayed here? Right move? Price was pretty good - or at least not bad (around $200 a night).



That's where i stayed last year.

Walk was very easy, we cut thru a parking lot and power walked there in less than 5 minutes. 

Hotel doesn't really have a lot of frills but, you're not there for the hotel. When we were there we had no problems with noise or anything bad. Rooms were clean and maintained.


----------



## soniam

teeveejunkee said:


> I'm trying to decide between the Clarion and the Sheraton.  Both look to be pretty equidistant to the convention center.  The Clarion might be a tad closer based on Google Maps.  Does anyone have a preference between these two hotels that could help me decide?



They look to be right next to each other and equidistant from the convention center; however, I have not stayed at either or seen them in person. If you are getting the convention rate, the Clarion was much cheaper per night.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

teeveejunkee said:


> I'm trying to decide between the Clarion and the Sheraton.  Both look to be pretty equidistant to the convention center.  The Clarion might be a tad closer based on Google Maps.  Does anyone have a preference between these two hotels that could help me decide?


How picky are you about hotels? How much time will you be spending in the room? 
If you want an inexpensive place to sleep and shower -- not planning on spending much time in the room for anything else -- then the Clarion should be fine. One caveat: one friend stayed there for the last Expo and swore she'd never stay there again. She likes to spend more time in the room to wind down after an Expo day, and the Clarion was too dark and dingy for her. The rate was terrific, though.
The Sheraton is one of our go-to hotels for DLR. Good service, good rooms. Can be noisy (expected with families excited about going to DLR), but nothing out of the ordinary. There will be many, many guests going to Expo from the Sheraton. We spend more time in the room, sometimes DH has to get some work done, and the Clarion wouldn't be our first choice. 
Just my two cents... hope this helps.


----------



## teeveejunkee

@theluckyrabbit 
Thank you so much for that perspective. I am pretty picky about hotels, however, we do not expect to be in the hotel very much at all. It will just be a place to store our stuff and shower and occasionally sleep. We do typically spend at least one night in line at the expo. So based on that, Clarion is probably the better choice for us.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

teeveejunkee said:


> @theluckyrabbit
> Thank you so much for that perspective. I am pretty picky about hotels, however, we do not expect to be in the hotel very much at all. It will just be a place to store our stuff and shower and occasionally sleep. We do typically spend at least one night in line at the expo. So based on that, Clarion is probably the better choice for us.


Hey, the more money you save on the hotel, the more you'll have to spend at the Expo!


----------



## skier_pete

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> That's where i stayed last year.
> 
> Walk was very easy, we cut thru a parking lot and power walked there in less than 5 minutes.
> 
> Hotel doesn't really have a lot of frills but, you're not there for the hotel. When we were there we had no problems with noise or anything bad. Rooms were clean and maintained.



Yeah - we don't need frills. Clean bed, good shower and wi-fi. That should be just fine. The short walk is key to me for when the crowds get to us.


----------



## Robinjay

Hi all!  I bought tickets for my first time visit to the expo, yay!  My dilemma is this...  I live super close to the parks (6 miles) but reading though all of these messages it seems that I might want to stay closer to the convention center (early mornings/line ups/parking/naps/convenience/sanity).  Getting in to the park from my house can take up to an hour with traffic and parking so I am debating getting a room.  Any thoughts from those who have visited before?  Anyone live in the general vicinity and have additional insight?

Thanks so much


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

You guys are all ahead of me, getting your flights booked already.


----------



## HydroGuy

Robinjay said:


> Hi all!  I bought tickets for my first time visit to the expo, yay!  My dilemma is this...  I live super close to the parks (6 miles) but reading though all of these messages it seems that I might want to stay closer to the convention center (early mornings/line ups/parking/naps/convenience/sanity).  Getting in to the park from my house can take up to an hour with traffic and parking so I am debating getting a room.  Any thoughts from those who have visited before?  Anyone live in the general vicinity and have additional insight?


Maybe just Uber? On the first day especially (a Friday) you may want to get there early, and that will be before traffic happens. Most likely time to hit traffic will be first day on the way home.


----------



## ashley0139

Robinjay said:


> Hi all!  I bought tickets for my first time visit to the expo, yay!  My dilemma is this...  I live super close to the parks (6 miles) but reading though all of these messages it seems that I might want to stay closer to the convention center (early mornings/line ups/parking/naps/convenience/sanity).  Getting in to the park from my house can take up to an hour with traffic and parking so I am debating getting a room.  Any thoughts from those who have visited before?  Anyone live in the general vicinity and have additional insight?
> 
> Thanks so much



I agree with @HydroGuy, I would just Uber. Or if you are getting there early enough you can park in the Anaheim Convention Center parking lot, which is, obviously, at the convention center and not at the park. It's much different than going to the park. My friend and I often stay 3-4 miles away and just Uber there or drive and park and have never had an issue. I wouldn't get a hotel for 6 miles. I get one for D23 because I live 35 miles away.


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> You guys are all ahead of me, getting your flights booked already.



Haven't done flights yet either. I figure about 6 months out or so. Waiting to find out about ticket discounts.


----------



## Robinjay

HydroGuy said:


> Maybe just Uber? On the first day especially (a Friday) you may want to get there early, and that will be before traffic happens. Most likely time to hit traffic will be first day on the way home.






ashley0139 said:


> I agree with @HydroGuy, I would just Uber. Or if you are getting there early enough you can park in the Anaheim Convention Center parking lot, which is, obviously, at the convention center and not at the park. It's much different than going to the park. My friend and I often stay 3-4 miles away and just Uber there or drive and park and have never had an issue. I wouldn't get a hotel for 6 miles. I get one for D23 because I live 35 miles away.



Thanks for the insight!  I guess I was thinking about if the convention center parking lot would be open early enough to park.  Also sometimes Uber isn’t easily available at 4 am for example.  Maybe overthinking, but I am flying solo and trying to plan ahead.  So many have mentioned hotels and pricing and I wanted to get a jump on all that.

Very excited about going, so thank you!  I really appreciate it!


----------



## ashley0139

Robinjay said:


> Thanks for the insight!  I guess I was thinking about if the convention center parking lot would be open early enough to park.  Also sometimes Uber isn’t easily available at 4 am for example.  Maybe overthinking, but I am flying solo and trying to plan ahead.  So many have mentioned hotels and pricing and I wanted to get a jump on all that.
> 
> Very excited about going, so thank you!  I really appreciate it!



The parking lot usually opens around 4 or earlier, and I have had no problem getting an Uber to the convention center at 4am when the expo was happening. Usually, it's not their first trip of the night there.


----------



## Mathmagicland

I have not used Uber there, because I walk over from my hotel, but wouldn’t some of the Uber drivers be aware of the event & be up to get the rides?  I have a friend who drives Uber in San Diego & he is always ready to work different hours when Comic Con is in town to accommodate requests from attendees. 

Also, a reminder for those considering how early to arrive, I recall from last year they closed the line getting into the convention center around 6 or so on Friday and Saturday mornings, & people waited outside after that.  With increased security it took a long time for people outside to get in first thing, & some people missed first panels of the day as a result. Getting there early (by maybe 5:30) gets you thru security and waiting inside, and thus on the show floor sooner after the doors open.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Robinjay said:


> Hi all!  I bought tickets for my first time visit to the expo, yay!  My dilemma is this...  I live super close to the parks (6 miles) but reading though all of these messages it seems that I might want to stay closer to the convention center (early mornings/line ups/parking/naps/convenience/sanity).  Getting in to the park from my house can take up to an hour with traffic and parking so I am debating getting a room.  Any thoughts from those who have visited before?  Anyone live in the general vicinity and have additional insight?
> 
> Thanks so much


If you plan on doing only one day or only partial days (and not first thing in the morning), then staying at home might be fine. Extra tiring, but fine. BUT... if you plan on doing all three days, all day from open to close, then get a hotel room as close by as you can afford. For us, just being able to pop back to the room whenever we needed some rest or a break (after the first day, this really mattered more than you'd think), was super helpful. And should you start to not feel well, then having a hotel room where you can take a nap or a shower can give you the recharge you need to get back in the game. Having to go back home might make you want to stay home for the rest of the day or night. The savings in convenience, energy expenditure, and sanity will more than make up for any money spent on a hotel room!


----------



## HydroGuy

ashley0139 said:


> The parking lot usually opens around 4 or earlier, and I have had no problem getting an Uber to the convention center at 4am when the expo was happening. Usually, it's not their first trip of the night there.


Along these lines, I only did this once and it was as the 2017 Expo. We needed to check out of BWWPI where we were doing DLR from, and move to the Hilton at like 4AM, with all our luggage. It was no problem getting an Uber. I think that was the morning I bumped into @ashley0139!


----------



## skier_pete

Mathmagicland said:


> I have not used Uber there, because I walk over from my hotel, but wouldn’t some of the Uber drivers be aware of the event & be up to get the rides?  I have a friend who drives Uber in San Diego & he is always ready to work different hours when Comic Con is in town to accommodate requests from attendees.
> 
> Also, a reminder for those considering how early to arrive, I recall from last year they closed the line getting into the convention center around 6 or so on Friday and Saturday mornings, & people waited outside after that.  With increased security it took a long time for people outside to get in first thing, & some people missed first panels of the day as a result. Getting there early (by maybe 5:30) gets you thru security and waiting inside, and thus on the show floor sooner after the doors open.



To clarify - they let a bunch of people inside around 6 am - but you still wait "in line" until 9 am, correct? After 6 am or so, the rest wait outside? Also, if you are in that first group they let in, is there any food available, or can one person go out to get food? Just curious, I may be able to convince my family to do 5:30 am one day, but unlikely all three days.


----------



## dina444444

********** said:


> To clarify - they let a bunch of people inside around 6 am - but you still wait "in line" until 9 am, correct? After 6 am or so, the rest wait outside? Also, if you are in that first group they let in, is there any food available, or can one person go out to get food? Just curious, I may be able to convince my family to do 5:30 am one day, but unlikely all three days.


I haven’t attended but from watching and hearing friends expierence soccer the year that not exactly how it goes.   they let people over night in the inside holding room for the big hall on Friday and Saturday for the key morning panels. For Friday’s panel people usually arrive around 4am(legends). For Saturday if it’s live action you want to see plan to spend the night there getting in line before midnight. Sunday they don’t do overnight and start letting people wait around 5/6am.


----------



## skier_pete

dina444444 said:


> I haven’t attended but from watching and hearing friends expierence soccer the year that not exactly how it goes.   they let people over night in the inside holding room for the big hall on Friday and Saturday for the key morning panels. For Friday’s panel people usually arrive around 4am(legends). For Saturday if it’s live action you want to see plan to spend the night there getting in line before midnight. Sunday they don’t do overnight and start letting people wait around 5/6am.



I don't want to line up for the big morning panels, I just want to get there early enough to get in for near the start of the convention. I'd like to attend the Fri/Sat afternoon panels, but not the morning ones. But I also don't want to show up at 9 AM and have to wait an hour and a half to get inside.  I would prefer to wait until say 7 AM, but if that doesn't get us in until later i can probably convince my wife to do 6 AM. Probably not earlier.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

On the first day of the last Expo, we showed up later than planned (between 7 and 7:30 am?) and the lines outside the CC front area were full. So we were sent immediately to a different line which went directly inside the CC, upstairs to a different holding area. Everyone, inside or outside, had to wait until the show floor opened (which was late that first morning!). We got in to the Expo before many of the outside people. I know someone who had arrived at 5:30 am, been in the outside lines all morning, but didn't get inside the show floor until around 10 am. The next two days were totally different (as usual!). But that first day was really weird.
As for food: there are food trucks outside the CC which serve breakfast burritos and other things. They don't arrive first thing, so bring protein bars or some other snacks with you. You can leave some of your party in line while others of you go to Starbucks in the Hilton to bring back food. That Starbucks does not have mobile ordering (at least, it didn't during the last Expo), so expect long lines.


----------



## Mathmagicland

I arrived around 4:30 each morning Friday and Saturday.  I believe they were opening the doors to people around 10pm the night before, to help avoid huge crowds outside overnight.  We all waited in Hall E downstairs.  There are bathrooms and a snack bar with things like coffee and muffins in Hall E in the basement, where we waited.  Approx 8:30 they started leading the Hall E folks upstairs for the 9am floor opening.  

Friday morning There were also separate lines for the Legends panel, another 1000am panel, and the the show floor for the stores booths and tickets for later panels.  

Saturday morning most if not all of the Hall E group was for Parks & Resorts I think, due to Star Wars land, either that or one of movie panels.  I wasn’t in that line, but I seem to recall it closed early, maybe 400?   Those that were not in that line, we waited in upstairs rooms and hallways.  At one point they started pulling people out of line for those there for a 10am princess panel that was very popular so they would not miss it.  

There was no mega panel Sunday morning so opening was a bit later and fewer people there really early.  

For those in Hall E, they had colored wristbands to sort of keep people in order by arrival and prevent line jumping,Ie no one person saving a spot early for 5 or 10 people to jump in later at 800.  Some folks did go out for Starbucks but I don’t know how that worked with the security folks to get back in,  

Th D23 FAQs has a lot of info about times ahead of time which was very helpful.


----------



## HydroGuy

theluckyrabbit said:


> On the first day of the last Expo, we showed up later than planned (between 7 and 7:30 am?) and the lines outside the CC front area were full. So we were sent immediately to a different line which went directly inside the CC, upstairs to a different holding area. Everyone, inside or outside, had to wait until the show floor opened (which was late that first morning!). We got in to the Expo before many of the outside people. I know someone who had arrived at 5:30 am, been in the outside lines all morning, but didn't get inside the show floor until around 10 am. The next two days were totally different (as usual!). But that first day was really weird.
> As for food: there are food trucks outside the CC which serve breakfast burritos and other things. They don't arrive first thing, so bring protein bars or some other snacks with you. You can leave some of your party in line while others of you go to Starbucks in the Hilton to bring back food. That Starbucks does not have mobile ordering (at least, it didn't during the last Expo), so expect long lines.


The queue management at the 2017 was the worst I had ever seen. Enough to make me question whether I wanted to come back in 2019. Disney hires short term people to help as contract workers who know next to nothing about queue control. They are usually the ones handling queues. The few and far between direct Disney staff usually seem to know about queue control. The way you avoid this issue as much as possible is to come incredibly early and be more near the front (like 3AM early). Those who come "regular early" (like 5 or 6AM) are the ones impacted by poor management getting into the building in the morning. I would say come before 4AM or just wait until 9 or 10AM to arrive each day. And get to your favorite sessions as early as possible for the same reason. Last Expo I saw how horribly they handled the Animated Movies session. People walking in at the last minute got in, while people who had waited for 3-4 hours were blocked out. It was literally a disaster. I came extra early and I made it in. But folks who came early but later than me were impacted.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

HydroGuy said:


> The queue management at the 2017 was the worst I had ever seen. Enough to make me question whether I wanted to come back in 2019...


Agree. The queue management people must have been in league with the security-pseudo TSA people. Some (a few) of the security people were nice and friendly, but others were just plain mean. And there were D23 people standing right there watching the whole show. When we pointed out what was going on at the bag check tables (e.g barking rude orders, grabbing items away from guests and throwing them away -- factory sealed bottles of water? When the D23 site said that was okay?), the D23 people agreed that the sealed bottles should have been allowed, but they said they couldn't stop any of the offensive behavior because "those employees aren't D23."  Which is the same excuse for most of the line employees...


----------



## Robinjay

theluckyrabbit said:


> If you plan on doing only one day or only partial days (and not first thing in the morning), then staying at home might be fine. Extra tiring, but fine. BUT... if you plan on doing all three days, all day from open to close, then get a hotel room as close by as you can afford. For us, just being able to pop back to the room whenever we needed some rest or a break (after the first day, this really mattered more than you'd think), was super helpful. And should you start to not feel well, then having a hotel room where you can take a nap or a shower can give you the recharge you need to get back in the game. Having to go back home might make you want to stay home for the rest of the day or night. The savings in convenience, energy expenditure, and sanity will more than make up for any money spent on a hotel room!



Thank you.  Again something to think about as I plan to be there all three days.  If I were to go home, you are right that I might be tempted to stay. 

Just being so close but far enough away from the resort areas increases wait times for Ubers and Lyfts as they tend to wait closer to the resort areas.  At least in my experience trying to get one for flights.

Great info from everyone


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

OK I looked up my trip report and notes from 2017 about arrival times and being inside or outside.

Friday Day 1:

Arrived at 5:15 am. Got stuck waiting outside. Talked to people later in the day who said they arrived at 5 and were let inside. We were pretty close to the front doors and were inside security, which put us ahead of a lot of people. But by the time they were ready to let us in it was starting to get a bit hot and the sun was bright. So bring sun tan lotion if you're waiting outside. 

I also heard horror stories from friends who showed up later. If you show up at 9 thinking the line will be gone to get inside...it won't. You'll just be stuck somewhere lined up on Harbor in the sun.


Saturday Day 2 and Day of Live Action Panel:

Arrived at 3:10, were one of the very last guaranteed rows to get seating for Live Action. I think some wait list lines behind us might have got in as well.

Sunday Day 3:

Arrived a little before 5 and made it inside.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

For people wanting to know extreme details about the Expo, you can always visit my trip report from 2017

https://www.disboards.com/threads/c...d23-expo-update-10-16-final-thoughts.3620604/

There is also a link in my signature. This trip report is painfully, painfully detailed. I think I even recorded how much sleep I got each night.


----------



## wingednike

To be fair to D23, my understanding is that the queue employees are from the Convention Center.  Disney does not have control over choosing the employees


----------



## HydroGuy

wingednike said:


> To be fair to D23, my understanding is that the queue employees are from the Convention Center.  Disney does not have control over choosing the employees


I disagree. After the disaster last time with the Animation movies queue, on Day 1, Disney staff got called on to make sure every other big event went smoothly. The Expo event people were clearly taking directions from Disney staff.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

wingednike said:


> To be fair to D23, my understanding is that the queue employees are from the Convention Center.  Disney does not have control over choosing the employees


They may not choose them, but they do oversee them once the Expo starts. The CC employees can be so stupid as to defy reason -- telling people that there are no restrooms inside the CC?? What is the point in that and how could they even think that was plausible? Splitting up married couples into different lines? (I had to get a D23 manager to override the CC employee so that I could find, then join my husband after we got split up.) True, not all CC employees are so clueless and some are quite helpful. But the others just boggle the mind...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I think the best attitude to have going into this is that things will go wrong, stupid things will happen and you will be angry and frustrated at least one time.

Should it be that way? No, but that's reality. Most conventions are like this.

But the great moments usually make up for the frustrations, that's why us repeaters keep going.


----------



## soniam

OK. I just read some stuff on the D23 Expo Things to Know Page. It says no outside food or beverage. Does this mean only in the convention center panel rooms or everywhere in the convention center? It says food and beverage are available for purchase, but I bet those lines are hours long. Did they let people staying "over night" inside have food & water with them. I'm not so worried about the food, but I can't imagine getting to only drink a bottle or two of water per day. I drink a lot of water due to allergies, medications, and other health conditions. Someone earlier in the thread said that closed bottled water was allowed "sort of" or supposed to be. Was this like one bottle per person? I know I shouldn't feel panicky, but I always start to freak out a bit when I don't think I will have easy access to water. The security line at the airport makes me feel like I've been in the desert; I immediately run to buy water. Or I drink so much on the way to the airport that I have to run to the bathroom the minute I get past security


----------



## Mathmagicland

Re food & beverages - it said that last year, however I had no problems any day with either water in bottles or food items like granola bars, power bars, fruits, etc.   I also saw people bringing in Starbucks both coffee and food.  So I don’t know how closely that is policed - could depend on the person checking bags.


----------



## ashley0139

It said the same thing last year but food was allowed in. I bring food no matter what because of food allergies, so they're not taking my food away from me haha. Even if they don't allow water, just bring in an empty water bottle and fill it from a water fountain. Or buy one and then keep refilling it. No need to get panicky.


----------



## soniam

Mathmagicland said:


> Re food & beverages - it said that last year, however I had no problems any day with either water in bottles or food items like granola bars, power bars, fruits, etc.   I also saw people bringing in Starbucks both coffee and food.  So I don’t know how closely that is policed - could depend on the person checking bags.





ashley0139 said:


> It said the same thing last year but food was allowed in. I bring food no matter what because of food allergies, so they're not taking my food away from me haha. Even if they don't allow water, just bring in an empty water bottle and fill it from a water fountain. Or buy one and then keep refilling it. No need to get panicky.



Thanks. I think I am having flashbacks from Austin City Limits Festival and the first year of the Formula One race in Austin. Neither place allowed you to bring in much if anything. F1 actually ran out of food and water some days that first year!


----------



## Robinjay

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> For people wanting to know extreme details about the Expo, you can always visit my trip report from 2017
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/c...d23-expo-update-10-16-final-thoughts.3620604/
> 
> There is also a link in my signature. This trip report is painfully, painfully detailed. I think I even recorded how much sleep I got each night.



Thanks for linking your trip report!  It was fun to read and learn about the last expo.  It also had great info and expectations.  The details were appreciated.  Thank you!


----------



## HydroGuy

I have gone to all the Expos except the very first one, and until the last one in 2017 they seemed to really enforce the no outside food or drinks thing especially when the food was like sandwiches or fast food, etc. They always seemed to allow granola bar-type snack food which I highly recommend you bring plenty of. Sometimes you get so caught up in the events you encounter that you frankly just cannot find time to go buy food unless you are willing to miss something you consider very important. So I fall back on snacks a lot.

In 2017 they allowed us to bring in fast food, especially to the downstairs queues for the big events in the "D23 arena". So who knows how tightly they will enforce this? For me I plan for them only allowing snack food, then if I find out it is OK to bring in Subway or whatever, then I do that. I would not pack a bung of sandwiches or similar in the morning and plan to get that past security. They may force you to throw it out depending on how tightly they enforce things this year. So unless you are OK with that, I would encourage you to plan to buy meals.

Also, if you buy food inside the ACC, try really hard to to not do it during standard meal times. I remember at the last Expo going over to get lunch at like 11:00 or 11:15AM and having a short wait of a few minutes. By the time we finished lunch (at maybe 11:30 or 11:45) the line was super long and maybe a 30+ minute wait for food. Also you can pop across to the Hilton, about a 2 minute walk away, and there is a food court there that is usually not terribly long lines.


----------



## keahgirl8

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think the best attitude to have going into this is that things will go wrong, stupid things will happen and you will be angry and frustrated at least one time.
> 
> Should it be that way? No, but that's reality. Most conventions are like this.
> 
> But the great moments usually make up for the frustrations, that's why us repeaters keep going.



100% accurate.  Have I been frustrated?  Sure.  Almost every time. Have I ever regretting going, or thought about missing the next one?  Nope.



ashley0139 said:


> It said the same thing last year but food was allowed in. I bring food no matter what because of food allergies, so they're not taking my food away from me haha. Even if they don't allow water, just bring in an empty water bottle and fill it from a water fountain. Or buy one and then keep refilling it. No need to get panicky.



I have to bring food too.  They don’t have enough healthy options, plus I just don’t have time to buy food for every time I need to eat.  I have heard stories about being being told they couldn’t bring in McDonald’s, but snacks being okay.  No one ever looked twice at my snacks, but I never tried to bring in restaurant food.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Mathmagicland said:


> Re food & beverages - it said that last year, however I had no problems any day with either water in bottles or food items like granola bars, power bars, fruits, etc.   I also saw people bringing in Starbucks both coffee and food.  So I don’t know how closely that is policed - could depend on the person checking bags.



This was a problem at the last Expo. D23 said that it would be okay for those who had medical needs to bring in water and food as long as it was factory sealed. Going through security with the protein bars and snacks was fine. First day, first entry with Starbucks was fine. Factory sealed water was fine. Then... while we were waiting in the holding line upstairs, someone (dishonor on this person and their cow!) spilled a drink on the floor in front of the security checkpoint. The floor had to be mopped and cleaned -- like this was such a big deal? -- and life went on. But the next time we went through security, the CC employee grabbed my Starbucks and tried to throw it away. When I said that it had been allowed earlier, I was told that because that person had spilled a drink, no one would now be allowed to bring in Starbucks or any other beverage (including factory sealed water). The D23 team was standing right there, so I asked them if this was true. They hemmed and hawed, had to send for a manager, and finally said that _they_ would okay it, but the CC said no. Stuff like this went on all three days. One of the CC employees showed us how to sneak in the back so that we could skip security to bring in food and Starbucks -- really? Thanks, but no thanks. I did ask if I would need to bring a medical note so that I could keep my water and snacks. The D23 people didn't know. So this time, I'm planning to start asking early to see what kind of answers they give. Lots of people need info on this, as evidenced by the posts here already. If anyone else gets an answer, please update.
I agree that stuff like this goes on at most big conventions and that I keep coming back to Expo for the highlights that also keep happening. But the poor management doesn't improve -- and with Disney, it should. We've talked with CMs who work Expo and they agree. The problems don't get addressed; complaints get made, things get pointed out, they get glossed over most of the time. So let's hope that this year, things change for the better.


----------



## skier_pete

I have no issue with them limiting food to snacks and such - or even saying no food - but I would have a real issue with them preventing bringing in water, especially in sealed bottles. Hopefully they won't make a big deal of it.


----------



## kristenabelle

YMMV, but the overnight liners were permitted to bring in pretty much anything. I saw Starbucks, pizzas, fast food, all kinds of stuff. The lines for CC food weren't so bad at night, but when breakfast neared it got a little crazy. 

The rules also said we weren't allowed to leave the overnight queue for any reason (or forfeit our place). Still, CMs announced between 6 - 7 AM that we'd be permitted to bring overnight stuff (bags, pillows, blankets, chairs, etc.) back to our hotels, and rejoin the queue. Definitely made it easier walking around during the day, not having to tote your overnight gear. Not sure if they'll continue this practice.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

********** said:


> I have no issue with them limiting food to snacks and such - or even saying no food - but I would have a real issue with them preventing bringing in water, especially in sealed bottles. Hopefully they won't make a big deal of it.


There was an issue with the CC security employees throwing away sealed bottles of water from the Sorcerers -- who let their anger be known. Yes, if I paid that much for a ticket and was told that I could bring in a sealed bottle of water, and then some non-D23 person grabbed it and threw it out, I'd be upset. It was definitely weird. Totally depended on the security employee who screened you, and D23 people roaming trying to keep people calm and smooth things over.


----------



## lurkergirl

The only consistent thing with Disney is their inconsistency.  A lot of problems arise with the ACC staff, the temporary staff Disney brings in and Disney Cast Members.  The best piece of advice I ever read is that if you have an issue, you need to find a Disney Cast Member with a name-badge in business wear.  They generally are more knowledgeable.

With regards to the food and beverage issue, again: inconsistency.  Like @ashley0139, our party has major food allergies and dietary limitations.  We have had no issues taking a moderate amount of food in - think a small sandwich container filled with allergy-friendly protein bars, some sealed crackers, a fruit bar.  We also have small refillable S'well Bottles - better for the environment and easy to top off.     

We do not take large amounts of foods, we do not flaunt the guidelines by make it obvious we are taking snacks in even though we are legitimately allowed with the dietary limitations.  No pizzas, no sub sandwiches, no take-out boxes.  Just some safe food to fuel us for the hours we are waiting.  We've never had the issues seen above, but we have seen inconsistent enforcement.


----------



## teeveejunkee

kristenabelle said:


> YMMV, but the overnight liners were permitted to bring in pretty much anything. I saw Starbucks, pizzas, fast food, all kinds of stuff. The lines for CC food weren't so bad at night, but when breakfast neared it got a little crazy.
> 
> The rules also said we weren't allowed to leave the overnight queue for any reason (or forfeit our place). Still, CMs announced between 6 - 7 AM that we'd be permitted to bring overnight stuff (bags, pillows, blankets, chairs, etc.) back to our hotels, and rejoin the queue. Definitely made it easier walking around during the day, not having to tote your overnight gear. Not sure if they'll continue this practice.



I was there when they made the announcement that people could take their overnight gear to their rooms/cars.  I did not have gear so I stayed put.  Do you happen to know how those people were let back in after dropping off their gear?  It seems like that in itself could be a nightmare if they had to go back through security again.  I assume at that point in the day there was quite a line queuing up outside.  I never heard about any issues getting back in but I'm curious how they managed it.


----------



## PatMcDuck

I always bring water and crackers, those 6 packs with peanut butter filling.  I grab food when I can, but can survive on the crackers.  (This is also every Expo except the first one.)  I have started using the overnight lines, I need reasonable bathroom access.  

We need a reunion of the victims of the Animation Panel debacle.  Although, I WILL say, they came thru for us with the one day park passes and reserved access to either Live Action or Parks the next day.


----------



## kristenabelle

teeveejunkee said:


> I was there when they made the announcement that people could take their overnight gear to their rooms/cars.  I did not have gear so I stayed put.  Do you happen to know how those people were let back in after dropping off their gear?  It seems like that in itself could be a nightmare if they had to go back through security again.  I assume at that point in the day there was quite a line queuing up outside.  I never heard about any issues getting back in but I'm curious how they managed it.



I went back to my room (Marriott, so short walk), and for the LIFE of me I can't remember how I got back in. I *think* we used the doors immediately in front of the overnight hall, and there was a super-short security line reserved for us coming back. Because I can't imagine they let us back inside without going through the scanners.


----------



## teeveejunkee

kristenabelle said:


> I went back to my room (Marriott, so short walk), and for the LIFE of me I can't remember how I got back in. I *think* we used the doors immediately in front of the overnight hall, and there was a super-short security line reserved for us coming back. Because I can't imagine they let us back inside without going through the scanners.


Thanks for the response!  That made me laugh that you can't remember how you got back in because that is totally something I would do.


----------



## kristenabelle

teeveejunkee said:


> Thanks for the response!  That made me laugh that you can't remember how you got back in because that is totally something I would do.



every Expo is starting to blur together for me, honestly. "was it that time I waited in line 10 hours? or THAT time I waited in line 10 hours?"


----------



## keahgirl8

kristenabelle said:


> every Expo is starting to blur together for me, honestly. "was it that time I waited in line 10 hours? or THAT time I waited in line 10 hours?"



It happens.  So many expos...so much waiting.  I’m not really good with the advice because I don’t remember much.


----------



## cdatkins

we are booked for Jul 5-13 at the GC. Bring it on! Planning two full days of GE during that timeframe. Just hoping the opening doesn't slip!


----------



## bethwc101

ten6mom said:


> So- my sister has (crazily, IMO) decided to book a DL trip around the last week of September.  Do you think there's even a chance they'll get to ride anything in SWGE by that time?  I told her she was nuts and that I'm not even going near it for a year.





luulu1999 said:


> im getting ready to book mid july


You guys are brave. After our big March trip, we won't be back until probably 2021.


----------



## chickapin parterre

Malcon10t said:


> Yes, they should be able to get the rides by then.  You know what is nuts?  I just booked my hotel room for Jun 20-24......



.....have to keep bumping that June thread to measure the Mercury intake of all the Mad Hatters scheduling June.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

We’re coming August 6th just for SWL! 

Im expecting total craziness but I’m also optimistically having faith that if we show up for Rope Drop, use MaxPass, and advance reserve all our dining and nab dining packages for entertainment... that it will be just fine.

It’ll be fine. All will be fine. Nope, not worried at all.


----------



## abnihon

Someone who has a friend working there told me June 21st is correct FWIW...


----------



## cdatkins

During our trip in July, I am basically planning to get up super early and stand in line all day for 2 days. Hoping I can "placehold" for the rest of the family when I do that.


----------



## Malcon10t

cdatkins said:


> During our trip in July, I am basically planning to get up super early and stand in line all day for 2 days. Hoping I can "placehold" for the rest of the family when I do that.


That might work, however, if they wristband (like they have done in the past for a few events,) you won't be allowed to get wristbands for people not there.


----------



## cdatkins

Malcon10t said:


> That might work, however, if they wristband (like they have done in the past for a few events,) you won't be allowed to get wristbands for people not there.



Can you share a little about how those wristbands work?


----------



## bethwc101

cdatkins said:


> Can you share a little about how those wristbands work?


For example, my sister and I did the first leap year 24 hr event. The first 2,000 guests got a fun hat. (we were number 199 and 200). They literally go down the line putting a wristband on each person standing in line. Once they hit 2,000 bands that was it. 
So SWGE will probably do something similar. Say SWGE has a capacity of 1,000 people (probably will be more). Once they start allowing people to queue up for SWGE, they will walk down the line and give every person in line a single band on their wrist. They will likely then escort the line through DL and to the entrance of SWGE. Then they will AGAIN check bands go get into the land. If you don't have a band, you don't get in. 
Something like that. 
So if just you stand in line, your whole family won't get bands. And there is no telling what time they could hand out the bands. If i remember correctly, it was several hours into the night they randomly came through with the bands.


----------



## Malcon10t

Another example....  2005, the 50th anniversary.  People lined up the night before.  They moved them into lines inside DCA, everyone had wristbands for your "grouping"...  For example, the first 2000 people were Orange, then next 2000 were green, some groups had animal prints, etc....  They had about 15000 lined up in DCA, then they blocked of the area to DTD.  They did a great job really, so everyone had access to water fountains and bathrooms.  We didn't get in line til 4am, and were actually lined up out in DTD.  We watched as they had all the people enter from DCA.  It was quite interesting.


----------



## cdatkins

bethwc101 said:


> For example, my sister and I did the first leap year 24 hr event. The first 2,000 guests got a fun hat. (we were number 199 and 200). They literally go down the line putting a wristband on each person standing in line. Once they hit 2,000 bands that was it.
> So SWGE will probably do something similar. Say SWGE has a capacity of 1,000 people (probably will be more). Once they start allowing people to queue up for SWGE, they will walk down the line and give every person in line a single band on their wrist. They will likely then escort the line through DL and to the entrance of SWGE. Then they will AGAIN check bands go get into the land. If you don't have a band, you don't get in.
> Something like that.
> So if just you stand in line, your whole family won't get bands. And there is no telling what time they could hand out the bands. If i remember correctly, it was several hours into the night they randomly came through with the bands.



Thanks for the reply! That is helpful.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

luulu1999 said:


> im getting ready to book mid july



I booked a trip Sept 14 - 21 a while back.  We really wanted to do Disneyland this year and Sept is just how it worked out for all of us to go.  If I can survive WDW at xmas then I am prepared for this haha


----------



## Cloe Colton

I'll be there November 14th-18th staying at Disneyland Hotel! Hoping that will give me enough time to have a good plan of attack for the Star Wars rides! Hoping to RD one of them and hopefully get a maxpass FP for the other during our 4 days there! (We have hoppers too so that should help!)


----------



## limabeanmom2003

We are going in mid July and will be in the parks for 2 days.  It has been many years since we have been to DL. In your opinion, to maximize our ability to experience SW:GE.......

1.  Should we stay at a DL resort?
2.  Should we purchase MaxPass and do we need to do it in advance?
3.  Would it better to go on a weekend or weekday or won't it matter since it will be insanely crowded everyday?


----------



## HydroGuy

limabeanmom2003 said:


> We are going in mid July and will be in the parks for 2 days.  It has been many years since we have been to DL. In your opinion, to maximize our ability to experience SW:GE.......
> 
> 1.  Should we stay at a DL resort?


The only maximization of SWGE from a Disney hotel is EMH - unless Disney changes things. IMO it is not worth staying at a Disney hotel if EMH is is you main reason for staying there. Does EMH help? Sure. But so does adding an extra park day to you trip.



limabeanmom2003 said:


> 2.  Should we purchase MaxPass and do we need to do it in advance?


For me this is the sure fire way to maximize SW:GE or DLR in general. The smaller your group, the less it costs per day, and the more benefit you get for the cost. But IMO a better way to spend your money than DLR hotel for EMH.



limabeanmom2003 said:


> 3.  Would it better to go on a weekend or weekday or won't it matter since it will be insanely crowded everyday?


Will not matter in July. Too hard to predict. I try and avoid weekends because I am old school but lots of folks around here say it does not matter during high season.


----------



## JenCl456

abnihon said:


> Someone who has a friend working there told me June 21st is correct FWIW...




I really hope this is correct.  We will be there June 8-15.


----------



## Arden01

limabeanmom2003 said:


> We are going in mid July and will be in the parks for 2 days.  It has been many years since we have been to DL. In your opinion, to maximize our ability to experience SW:GE.......
> 
> 1.  Should we stay at a DL resort?
> 2.  Should we purchase MaxPass and do we need to do it in advance?
> 3.  Would it better to go on a weekend or weekday or won't it matter since it will be insanely crowded everyday?


I'm in the same boat! I am going in August for 2 days and it's the only time we can go. I've been debating about switching to a DL resort for the EMM, but it's much more expensive than the hotel we've booked. I'm considering adding a park day to our arrival day and will definitely use MaxPass. We are going during the week, Wednesday and Thursday.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

HydroGuy said:


> It may very well open in June but he was not making an official announcement by any means. Some of us (like me) have been speculating Memorial Day weekend - or even early June.



Spoke with a CM who has a family member training for SWGE. Family member has been told to be ready for May and June -- which implies what we've been thinking here: May previews and June general public opening. I asked if previews could start as early as May 4th -- reply was a lot of interesting facial expressions, but not an outright negative answer. Of course, with all this rainy weather, who knows if things are still ahead of/on/or behind schedule now.


----------



## HydroGuy

theluckyrabbit said:


> Spoke with a CM who has a family member training for SWGE. Family member has been told to be ready for May and June -- which implies what we've been thinking here: May previews and June general public opening. I asked if previews could start as early as May 4th -- reply was a lot of interesting facial expressions, but not an outright negative answer. Of course, with all this rainy weather, who knows if things are still ahead of/on/or behind schedule now.


Hard to imagine how weather can have any impact at this point. Everything is built by now. But I really thought we would have heard something at this point!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

HydroGuy said:


> Hard to imagine how weather can have any impact at this point. Everything is built by now. But I really thought we would have heard something at this point!


CM confirmed that interiors are done. Remaining work is exterior -- finishing touches and such -- which I'm not sure can be done in pouring rain! But the weather is looking better this week and next (mostly), so maybe they can get caught up. And I agree that the longer they take to make an announcement, the antsier we get around here!


----------



## rkstocke5609

I can’t wait to see it, but I think that The Force is telling me to hold off until mid-September mid-week.....


----------



## DLgal

Disney Jobs Twitter just posted a casting call for Star Wars land character auditions. They are holding it on Feb 23. So, seems like they are getting things ready for the land's characters.


----------



## jillyh

We'll be there from May 18-22.  I was assuming and hoping we would be ahead of the madness.  Just read the last few posts of this thread to my husband and he's hoping for a paid preview


----------



## Jairy

Oh wow. We purposely booked the beginning of May (8-12), as we’ve been that time before with low crowds. It’s funny how some people are booking, hoping to catch the opening and some wish to avoid it. Fingers crossed beginning of May is still a good bet!


----------



## fely1st

With possible previews  in may and the expected money for them, do you think they will sell out very fast,  or at all? We are visiting from Germany so maybe not returning the next couple of years and I would love to experience SWGE with lower crowds.We will be there June 8 till 12 so I can't wait for dates to  be announced. Every day I have a look at the board. DIS is so great and helpful.


----------



## limabeanmom2003

Arden01 said:


> I'm in the same boat! I am going in August for 2 days and it's the only time we can go. I've been debating about switching to a DL resort for the EMM, but it's much more expensive than the hotel we've booked. I'm considering adding a park day to our arrival day and will definitely use MaxPass. We are going during the week, Wednesday and Thursday.


I ended up booking at Paradise Pier so we have EMH both days.  Who knows how things will shake out in the end, but my plan is to rope drop one of the GE rides and FP the other.  I’m getting MaxPass too.


----------



## Arden01

limabeanmom2003 said:


> I ended up booking at Paradise Pier so we have EMH both days.  Who knows how things will shake out in the end, but my plan is to rope drop one of the GE rides and FP the other.  I’m getting MaxPass too.


I would be tempted to do this, but Paradise Pier standard rooms aren't available for our dates - only club level at more than $600 a night! So, I'll do my best with MaxPass


----------



## katejc

Jairy said:


> Oh wow. We purposely booked the beginning of May (8-12), as we’ve been that time before with low crowds. It’s funny how some people are booking, hoping to catch the opening and some wish to avoid it. Fingers crossed beginning of May is still a good bet!


We were just there this past weekend and a CM told us they are behind schedule because of all this rain. I think you'd be safe in May for sure.


----------



## sherilaine

I would not be surprised if they never announced the opening date - that one day, it's just open.  This is not something that has to be advertised.  I know that of course word of mouth, or smartphone would spread instantly BUT it would be kind of neat and gutsy of them to do it that way.


----------



## Malcon10t

katejc said:


> We were just there this past weekend and a CM told us they are behind schedule because of all this rain. I think you'd be safe in May for sure.


Ummm, not sure you heard this from, but I am pretty sure it is inaccurate.  Pretty good rumor source is saying previews May, opening June 21st.  Although anyone working back there can only say they are still kicking dirt!


----------



## najgreen

What happens during "previews"?  Would it be open to those that are in the park at that time?


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

najgreen said:


> What happens during "previews"?  Would it be open to those that are in the park at that time?



For Star Wars? We're all expecting the previews to cost a lot of money. The days of free previews have been over for a while. They charged for both the Pixar Pier and Guardians of the Galaxy opening events, and those were re-dresses. They charged for previews of Carsland too seven years ago. That was chump change compared to what they will likely get for a three to five hour Galaxy's Edge preview party. Tickets will go on sale in advance. The Cars ones I think sold out. Don't remember if the Guardians ones sold out, but the Pixar ones did not. Depending on what people are willing to pay and if demand is truly as high as many are imagining, Star Wars previews could sell out immediately or be priced so high that tickets are still available day of. That is, of course, if previews happen at all. I can't imagine Disney passing up the cash grab though.


----------



## sherilaine

najgreen said:


> What happens during "previews"?  Would it be open to those that are in the park at that time?



My guess is that there will certainly be a pecking order of availability too - and that by the time they go through all the levels of Disney memberships and APs it will be nearly impossible for most to acquire anything.


----------



## Malcon10t

najgreen said:


> What happens during "previews"?  Would it be open to those that are in the park at that time?


Previews are usually a first viewing of the area for those interested.  It is not open to all in the park.  You have to sign up and there are various options usually.  For example, I did the Cars Land preview when it opened in 2012.  We got to ride all the rides, taste the various foods, and walk down Buena Vista Street before it reopened.

For the Guardians Preview, my kids ended up riding GOTG 10x that night. We got to try various new foods. We also got to sit in with the Imagineers while they discussed the crossover of the ride.









We even had our own car with our friends.





For the Incrediacoaster, we got to experience the area, in the first hour, my kids and granddaughter rode the Incrediacoaster 5 times.  We also got to try out the new foods, like the Cookies, ice cream, hot dogs.  It was a lot of fun.
My daughter is working on riding every ride without other people.  This was her and my niece on the Incediacoaster.





I do not expect the previews for SW:GE to be cheap.  I am estimating $500-750 per person.  Cars Land was cheap, I think it was $50 or 75.  I think GOTG was $150, and Pixar was $250.


----------



## Malcon10t

longtimedisneylurker said:


> The Cars ones I think sold out. Don't remember if the Guardians ones sold out, but the Pixar ones did not.


Cars had several days of previews and all sold out.  Guardians sold out, Pixar did not.


----------



## Castillo Mom

My DIL is a CM.  The word is that media previews are expected in May.


----------



## midnight star

Malcon10t said:


> I do not expect the previews for SW:GE to be cheap. I am estimating $500-750 per person. Cars Land was cheap, I think it was $50 or 75. I think GOTG was $150, and Pixar was $250.



Pixar pier preview was $299.


----------



## Peter C

Argggh, I thought for sure the opening date would be announced by now!


----------



## bethwc101

For those who have done the previews in the past, did you think it was worth the money to you personally?


----------



## Malcon10t

bethwc101 said:


> For those who have done the previews in the past, did you think it was worth the money to you personally?


For me, Cars Land and GOTG was a big yes.  Pixar Pier, not really.  I don't regret it, but it was a little much.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

We have a trip scheduled July 2-4th. Should be an experience


----------



## nikerbokers

I would be open to flying out for one day (it's an one hour flight) to go to an AP preview... of course, financially permitting (I have a dollar figure in my head that I won't go over). To be able to see if when tens of thousands of people aren't all shoulder to shoulder would be worth a few hundred dollars. To me at least.


----------



## Karin1984

Castillo Mom said:


> My DIL is a CM.  The word is that media previews are expected in May.



Apparently there was already some sort of preview, this was posted this morning  https://io9.gizmodo.com/weve-been-to-star-wars-galaxys-edge-and-life-will-never-1832878349


----------



## scorpio69

I was trying to not be excited ( specially thinking of the crowds) but the info / previews coming in seem to be
Iam hoping for a preview party under $500 . I feel insane just typing that ! That’s still a lot of money.


----------



## limabeanmom2003

Karin1984 said:


> Apparently there was already some sort of preview, this was posted this morning  https://io9.gizmodo.com/weve-been-to-star-wars-galaxys-edge-and-life-will-never-1832878349


Everything being shared is amazing!  Can’t wait to experience it.


----------



## Timon

For those of you who have done the previews in the past, were the tickets only offered through D23 or AP sites? Just wondering if there would be any hope at all for non-D23, non-AP holders?


----------



## ParkHopper1

Castillo Mom said:


> My DIL is a CM.  The word is that media previews are expected in May.



Can't broadcast the direct channel of information, but received inside word from a senior management source that early June opening would be unlikely. Disney is trying to make some things happen for some industry folks and they were told that a limited tour may still be possible but not to expect a preview type opening with attractions in time which they were hoping for.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Timon said:


> For those of you who have done the previews in the past, were the tickets only offered through D23 or AP sites? Just wondering if there would be any hope at all for non-D23, non-AP holders?


For Cars Land, the Parks Blog did a special preview for 66 guests on Rte. 66. There were contests for tickets to the media preview -- I think Verizon was one contest sponsor. So you did not have to be an AP to win a ticket or to do a preview -- you just had to be very lucky.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Timon said:


> For those of you who have done the previews in the past, were the tickets only offered through D23 or AP sites? Just wondering if there would be any hope at all for non-D23, non-AP holders?


They’ve sold tickets to everyone in the past.


----------



## Timon

theluckyrabbit said:


> For Cars Land, the Parks Blog did a special preview for 66 guests on Rte. 66. There were contests for tickets to the media preview -- I think Verizon was one contest sponsor. So you did not have to be an AP to win a ticket or to do a preview -- you just had to be very lucky.



Well, that's neat! Thanks 



Skyegirl1999 said:


> They’ve sold tickets to everyone in the past.



Good to know! I was just curious because I've read that non-US fans can no longer get a Gold D23 membership


----------



## cdatkins

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> We have a trip scheduled July 2-4th. Should be an experience



we will be there July 5-14! Are you coming for SW:GE?


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

cdatkins said:


> we will be there July 5-14! Are you coming for SW:GE?


Fun! Yes, that's the plan. I gambled with our DVC booking 11 months ago that SWGE would be open by July 1st. It sounds as if I guessed correctly, although I'm anxious for them to "officially" announce it. I'm hoping for some kind of premium ticket experience while we are there to ensure access, but I guess we'll see.


----------



## cdatkins

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Fun! Yes, that's the plan. I gambled with our DVC booking 11 months ago that SWGE would be open by July 1st. It sounds as if I guessed correctly, although I'm anxious for them to "officially" announce it. I'm hoping for some kind of premium ticket experience while we are there to ensure access, but I guess we'll see.



I am also eagerly anticipating the official announcement. Reading between the tea leaves, it sounds like the paid previews will be in May or June, and I would imagine it will be “open” normally in July. Hoping that is the case, anyway! We made our GCH reservation back in December when there were strong rumors of a May/June opening. Once they officially announce everything, we will book our flights.


----------



## Gisele

I believe it will be either June 21st or in July, not sure of the date. But maybe the 21st as well. Anyway, just my thoughts.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

cdatkins said:


> I am also eagerly anticipating the official announcement. Reading between the tea leaves, it sounds like the paid previews will be in May or June, and I would imagine it will be “open” normally in July. Hoping that is the case, anyway! We made our GCH reservation back in December when there were strong rumors of a May/June opening. Once they officially announce everything, we will book our flights.



It will be interesting to see how they handle it. I can see special entry tickets as well as a paid FP kind of situation. They need to do something to control the crowds. We are just coming from NorCal so we will probably get tickets closer to the summer and/or wait for a SWA sale.


----------



## nguyeners

hi there! we've been disboard lurkers for a long time, but my husband and I just booked our 8 night stay at Hilton Anaheim for D23. We're stoked and look forward to making new friends in the overnight lines!


----------



## kristenabelle

nguyeners said:


> hi there! we've been disboard lurkers for a long time, but my husband and I just booked our 8 night stay at Hilton Anaheim for D23. We're stoked and look forward to making new friends in the overnight lines!



Woot! Less than 6 months away


----------



## Tink1987

I will be there opening day. I am still thinking/hoping it will be June 21st. We will be there for at least 7 nights. 

I have booked various refundable hotels for different dates and our international flight costs aren't looking too bad so hopefully they will stay that way. I just need the opening date now and we are all set! I am hoping the rumours of it being announced on Thursday are true but I am trying not to get my hopes up as I did that with the fiscal reports a few weeks ago.


----------



## bethwc101

Tink1987 said:


> I will be there opening day. I am still thinking/hoping it will be June 21st. We will be there for at least 7 nights.
> 
> I have booked various refundable hotels for different dates and our international flight costs aren't looking too bad so hopefully they will stay that way. I just need the opening date now and we are all set! I am hoping the rumours of it being announced on Thursday are true but I am trying not to get my hopes up as I did that with the fiscal reports a few weeks ago.


It is reported the official SWGE opening date will be announced this Thursday. WDW is ahead of schedule. 
https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/opening-d...axys-edge-at-disneyland-park-to-be-announced/


----------



## limabeanmom2003

bethwc101 said:


> It is reported the official SWGE opening date will be announced this Thursday. WDW is ahead of schedule.
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/opening-d...axys-edge-at-disneyland-park-to-be-announced/


Wow!  Florida is ahead of schedule!


----------



## Lauren in NC

I, too, did the DVC guessing game 11 months before and picked around my birthday - June 22, so I guess we'll all know Thursday if we're correct! I'm simultaneously excited and terrified, lol.


----------



## ardanxela

So assuming they offer a paid preview, I'm debating whether or not to purchase an annual pass again to have first dibs at the tickets, that is if I can afford them. I am also a current Gold member of D23 but I'm not sure if they will offer anything or not. I was going to purchase the cheapest pass available for DL which is around $400 and of course I'd use the pass throughout the year but was originally was not planning on buying an annual pass until next spring. What do you all think? I would imagine it would be hard to get the special event ticket if you do not have the option of being one of the first groups to purchase.


----------



## chickapin parterre

cdatkins said:


> I am also eagerly anticipating the official announcement. Reading between the tea leaves, .



I hope you have a better outcome then Beru Lars had with her leaves.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I read something yesterday, that a guess is actually June 22nd - the theory being that Disney would not want the PR backlash on clogging streets/freeways on a work day. Thoughts on that?


----------



## pharmama

oh my....  Yoda help my wallet if there's a paid preview Memorial Day weekend when I already have a trip booked for me, DD and two of her friends for her 14th birthday.  I am beyond excited after reading the io9 articles.


----------



## chickapin parterre

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I read something yesterday, that a guess is actually June 22nd - the theory being that Disney would not want the PR backlash on clogging streets/freeways on a work day. Thoughts on that?



They could close down Harbor, but then....how would the folks living on the west side go to work, I guess they could turn right and head west to routes to work......but the volume of folks that it would take to clog Harbor and freeway is really beyond  my imagination, considering, that the encampment had started days before the opening and how could those cloggers have any hope entering SWGE?  If there are cloggers on the streets.....then wow.....super crazy.... and lawsuit oriented crazy!!!!


----------



## SeaDis

Official: SWGE opening May 31
From live Shareholder meeting

May be first preview only
WDW Aug 29th

Edit to clarify after threads merged


----------



## Skyegirl1999

I need more details!


----------



## Jperiod

sounds like they're doing one ride at a time?  Still listening...

https://www.thewaltdisneycompany.com/the-walt-disney-companys-2019-annual-meeting-of-shareholders/


----------



## gottalovepluto

Jperiod said:


> sounds like they're doing one ride at a time?  Still listening...


Keep us updated!


----------



## SeaDis

It was very brief so far.  May 31st was "first" date Iger announced.  He mentioned Rise of the Resistance opening later, then Web cast cut out (presume he stepped away from Mic).  Then he went into Marvel.

Assume full press release coming shortly... along with Twitter storm.

But the rumors were true-- date announced at shareholder meeting.

Live stream:
https://www.thewaltdisneycompany.com/the-walt-disney-companys-2019-annual-meeting-of-shareholders/


----------



## TikiTikiFan

The shareholder meeting has just announced the opening date for Disneyland as May 31st and Walt Disney World as August 29th!!

Information found here: 

https://mickeyvisit.com/star-wars-land-guide/


----------



## cdatkins

TikiTikiFan said:


> The shareholder meeting has just announced the opening date for Disneyland as May 31st and Walt Disney World as August 29th!!
> 
> Information found here:
> 
> https://mickeyvisit.com/star-wars-land-guide/



Woohoo!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

SeaDis said:


> It was very brief so far.  May 31st was "first" date Iger announced.  He mentioned Rise of the Resistance opening later, then Web cast cut out (presume he stepped away from Mic).  Then he went into Marvel.
> 
> Assume full press release coming shortly... along with Twitter storm.
> 
> But the rumors were true-- date announced at shareholder meeting.
> 
> Live stream:
> https://www.thewaltdisneycompany.com/the-walt-disney-companys-2019-annual-meeting-of-shareholders/


Hmmm, if RotR won’t be up then, it can’t be a real “opening.”  I’m so curious!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Much earlier than expected! Which I am glad to hear since we're going in August, more time for things to "maybe" calm down, ha!


----------



## BadPinkTink

wow, ok, Im there 29 June, so at least now Im not going in blind and will be able to plan my days and see what crowds are like


----------



## cdatkins

Looks like RotR won't open until later - not clear whether that is at both resorts or just at WDW.


----------



## B3rlingirl

cdatkins said:


> Looks like RotR won't open until later - not clear whether that is at both resorts or just at WDW.


I was wondering about that one as well...
I‘ll guess they will clarify it soon...


----------



## SeaDis

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Hmmm, if RotR won’t be up then, it can’t be a real “opening.”  I’m so curious!



Totally agree.  I don't like the way he worded it.  He said "We'll be opening early" or words to that effect, May 31st.  But then went into the rides opening separately.  Thus my skepticism about that being the preview period.  No more details given.

I'm sure there will be a replay of the Webcast.  But hopefully a more detailed press release coming before that!  C'mon Bob!

I'm thinking everything still fits into place for paid previews starting May 31st and official opening to match the AP blockouts.  But I sure hope ROTR doesn't slip past the official opening date?  Wonder if he meant at WDW?

Have to consider the audience:  Shareholders.  They just want to know when the money arrives.


----------



## TheZue

I thought it was going to be May! There was really no other reason to block the California passes for all of June and take the Canadian Discount away mid May.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

cdatkins said:


> Looks like RotR won't open until later - not clear whether that is at both resorts or just at WDW.


They really need to put out some clear information.  People will hear “May 31” and literally jump online and buy plane tickets.


----------



## B3rlingirl

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Hmmm, if RotR won’t be up then, it can’t be a real “opening.”  I’m so curious!


That would be pretty weird and would bot even be close to the different scenarios everyone assumes till now...
I’m really curious how it will play out...


----------



## Skyegirl1999

TheZue said:


> I thought it was going to be May! There was really no other reason to block the California passes for all of June.


Yup, a lot of us around here (including myself and I know @HydroGuy) have thought it’d be earlier, BUT I’ve been hearing about construction delays due to weather and this whole “RotR won’t be open yet” business has me curious if that’s the actual opening or not.


----------



## cdatkins

Please tell me this isn't intentional to try to milk people out of a second trip just to come back and ride RotR?


----------



## Gaugersaurus

Parks blog released an article regarding SW:GE opening, it will be in phases and from May 31st to June 23rd you'll need to reserve a time slot for the land.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Blog post is up: https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-studios/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0307190313190003C

Yikes.  Not sure this is a great plan with the “phases.”


----------



## Gaugersaurus

cdatkins said:


> Please tell me this isn't intentional to try to milk people out of a second trip just to come back and ride RotR?



It sounds like that's the case base on the parks blog article. They're opening early to "meet guest demand for the new land"


----------



## mom2rtk

Gaugersaurus said:


> It sounds like that's the case base on the parks blog article. They're opening early to "meet guest demand for the new land"


Or executive demand for more profit in the preceding quarter?

Sounds like a mess to me.


----------



## cdatkins

Gaugersaurus said:


> It sounds like that's the case base on the parks blog article. They're opening early to "meet guest demand for the new land"



Yep, that is corporate speak for - we knew we could make more money this way. And the fact they are doing it at both parks just confirms it. 

I honestly don't know what to do. We have hotel reservations for July 5-14 at GCH. I highly doubt that RotR will be up by then. Thinking about cancelling and going back when everything will be up and running.


----------



## SeaDis

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Blog post is up: https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-studios/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0307190313190003C
> 
> Yikes.  Not sure this is a great plan with the “phases.”



Boooooo!!!  Wow, now I'm worried about December!  And oh boy, Summer 2019 reservations are not going to be happy.  Let the scramble begin!


----------



## sherilaine

Glad to see there will be three access points to this land and not just two which I had read was predicted before: "Star Wars Land will have three entrances at Disneyland. The first is located right next to Fantasyland, the second is next to Frontierland, and the third is found via a trail from Critter Country below the Hungry Bear Restaurant."


----------



## cdatkins

Sounds like the same people who think it's a good idea to make endless live action remakes, got a say in the decision to open SW:GE in phases. Not happy about this at all.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

cdatkins said:


> Yep, that is corporate speak for - we knew we could make more money this way. And the fact they are doing it at both parks just confirms it.
> 
> I honestly don't know what to do. We have hotel reservations for July 5-14 at GCH. I highly doubt that RotR will be up by then. Thinking about cancelling and going back when everything will be up and running.


I wouldn’t cancel until they give more info, but I think you’re right to be concerned.  This was unexpected and seems shortsighted.


----------



## ImDMous

As a local, I'm very much OK with this.  If people put off their trips until later, it will be slightly less of a madhouse to just go and get food and soak in the atmosphere.  Now, the die hard SW fans and the passholders are just going to add more trips, but hopefully it will help them get things up and running and work the kinks out a little easier before all the once-in-a-lifetime guests descend.


----------



## SgtTibbs

From the blog post:

Guests planning to visit_ Star Wars:_ Galaxy’s Edge at Disneyland park between May 31 and June 23, 2019 will need valid theme park admission *and will be required to make a no-cost reservation, subject to availability, to access the land*. Information on how to make a reservation will be available at a later date on Disneyland.com


----------



## Gaugersaurus

I'd still count it as 2 since the fantasyland & frontierland entrances are on opposite ends of big thunder trail so still fairly close to each other. Makes me wonder if they'll move/remove the smoking area there since it will be a high traffic area for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

cdatkins said:


> Sounds like the same people who think it's a good idea to make endless live action remakes, got a say in the decision to open SW:GE in phases. Not happy about this at all.


So, I was at a social event lately with someone who’s pretty high up in Disney management and overheard him complaining about the weather lately, how it’s “thrown off work and materials shipments and timelines,” and he wasn’t talking to me so I couldn’t ask more, but...

I suspect that they knew everyone expected June (and Bob Iger had said June), but they realized they just can’t get RotR open by then.  So they were like, “well, let’s just open everything else, then.”  I think the phases were not planned, but once RotR got delayed so it couldn’t make “June,” they decided to do this.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

sherilaine said:


> Glad to see there will be three access points to this land and not just two which I had read was predicted before: "Star Wars Land will have three entrances at Disneyland. The first is located right next to Fantasyland, the second is next to Frontierland, and the third is found via a trail from Critter Country below the Hungry Bear Restaurant."



Where are you finding this information? Was that during the meeting too?


----------



## cdatkins

Skyegirl1999 said:


> So, I was at a social event lately with someone who’s pretty high up in Disney management and overheard him complaining about the weather lately, how it’s “thrown off work and materials shipments and timelines,” and he wasn’t talking to me so I couldn’t ask more, but...
> 
> I suspect that they knew everyone expected June (and Bob Iger had said June), but they realized they just can’t get RotR open by then.  So they were like, “well, let’s just open everything else, then.”  I think the phases were not planned, but once RotR got delayed so it couldn’t make “June,” they decided to do this.



I think if RotR wouldn't be ready by June, they would have said that in the press release. Instead they made it sound just like a cash grab. EDIT: also don't forget they are apparently doing the phases at WDW too.


----------



## katyringo

Well then. There we go. 

I dunno. I think they have to do something to manage the crowds. But not having both rides going will be a bummer to those who wanted to go right away. 

We are planning a spring 2020 trip. I’m wondering how long they are waiting to open the other ride and how long the reservation system will be in place to go to the land?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

SgtTibbs said:


> From the blog post:
> 
> Guests planning to visit_ Star Wars:_ Galaxy’s Edge at Disneyland park between May 31 and June 23, 2019 will need valid theme park admission *and will be required to make a no-cost reservation, subject to availability, to access the land*. Information on how to make a reservation will be available at a later date on Disneyland.com


Also, Disney hotel guests get reservations.  Make those reservations now!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

katyringo said:


> Well then. There we go.
> 
> I dunno. I think they have to do something to manage the crowds. But not having both rides going will be a bummer to those who wanted to go right away.
> 
> We are planning a spring 2020 trip. I’m wondering how long they are waiting to open the other ride and how long the reservation system will be in place to go to the land?


Right now it says the reservation system is just until June 23.


----------



## SeaDis

*Press release has more detail than the Blog (but reads very similar).  Sorry for the length.  Once available more readily on the Web, I will edit post with a link.*


Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge Set to Open at Disneyland Resort on May
2019-03-07 16:55:27.261 GMT

Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge Set to Open at Disneyland Resort on May 31 and at
Walt Disney World Resort on Aug. 29

PR Newswire

BURBANK, California, March 8, 2019

All-new land will invite guests to live their own Star Wars  adventures, with
an epic opening for Star Wars : Rise of the Resistance later this year

BURBANK, California, March 8, 2019 /PRNewswire/ -- In anticipation of high
guest interest, Disney Parks, Experiences and Products announced today it will
open Star Wars : Galaxy's Edge ahead of schedule at Disneyland Park in
California on May 31 and at Disney's Hollywood Studios at Walt Disney World
Resort in Florida on Aug. 29.

On opening day for phase one, guests will be transported to the remote planet
of Batuu, full of unique sights, sounds, smells and tastes. Guests can become
part of the story as they sample galactic food and beverages, explore an
intriguing collection of merchant shops and take the controls of the most
famous ship in the galaxy aboard Millennium Falcon : Smugglers Run .

Phase two, opening later this year, will be Star Wars : Rise of the
Resistance, the most ambitious, immersive and advanced attraction ever
imagined, which will place guests in the middle of a climactic battle between
the First Order and the Resistance and will blur the lines between fantasy and
reality. In light of tremendous demand, Disney made the decision to open the
land in phases to allow guests to sooner enjoy the one-of-a-kind experiences
that make Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge so spectacular.

Edit:  Link to long press release
https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rel...-disney-world-resort-on-aug-29-300808622.html


----------



## Wahlee

I'm so glad we decided to splurge and stay onsite for my June 3-7 birthday girls trip (we're at Paradise Pier). This way we get an automatic reservation to get into the land. Was hoping to miss the opening entirely, but it is what it is. We'll still have fun! We'll definitely want to take advantage of EMH and get there early though. . .


----------



## Ellek07

[GALLERY=][/GALLERY]


----------



## Ellek07

This is awesome!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

cdatkins said:


> I think if RotR wouldn't be ready by June, they would have said that in the press release. Instead they made it sound just like a cash grab. EDIT: also don't forget they are apparently doing the phases at WDW too.


I think it’s implied, though.  May 31 is basically June, so if RotR isn’t ready by then, it’s basically not ready for June...

As for the WDW phases, if they’ve got a mostly-complete land and Disneyland is opening RotR later, why shouldn’t they?


----------



## gottalovepluto

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Blog post is up: https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-studios/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0307190313190003C
> 
> Yikes.  Not sure this is a great plan with the “phases.”


Honestly, I think the phases are genius. Why leave that money maker sitting there when it could be operational?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

SeaDis said:


> *Press release has more detail than the Blog (but reads very similar).  Sorry for the length.  Once available more readily on the Web, I will edit post with a link.*
> 
> 
> Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge Set to Open at Disneyland Resort on May
> 2019-03-07 16:55:27.261 GMT
> 
> Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge Set to Open at Disneyland Resort on May 31 and at
> Walt Disney World Resort on Aug. 29
> 
> PR Newswire
> 
> BURBANK, California, March 8, 2019
> 
> All-new land will invite guests to live their own Star Wars  adventures, with
> an epic opening for Star Wars : Rise of the Resistance later this year
> 
> BURBANK, California, March 8, 2019 /PRNewswire/ -- In anticipation of high
> guest interest, Disney Parks, Experiences and Products announced today it will
> open Star Wars : Galaxy's Edge ahead of schedule at Disneyland Park in
> California on May 31 and at Disney's Hollywood Studios at Walt Disney World
> Resort in Florida on Aug. 29.
> 
> On opening day for phase one, guests will be transported to the remote planet
> of Batuu, full of unique sights, sounds, smells and tastes. Guests can become
> part of the story as they sample galactic food and beverages, explore an
> intriguing collection of merchant shops and take the controls of the most
> famous ship in the galaxy aboard Millennium Falcon : Smugglers Run .
> 
> Phase two, opening later this year, will be Star Wars : Rise of the
> Resistance, the most ambitious, immersive and advanced attraction ever
> imagined, which will place guests in the middle of a climactic battle between
> the First Order and the Resistance and will blur the lines between fantasy and
> reality. In light of tremendous demand, Disney made the decision to open the
> land in phases to allow guests to sooner enjoy the one-of-a-kind experiences
> that make Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge so spectacular.
> 
> Guests planning to visit Star Wars : Galaxy's Edge at Disneyland Park between
> May 31 and June 23, 2019, will need valid theme park admission and will be
> required to make a no-cost reservation, subject to availability, to access the
> land. Information on how to make a reservation will be available at a later
> date on Disneyland.com and the Disney Parks Blog. Guests staying at one of the
> three Disneyland Resort hotels during these dates will receive a designated
> reservation to access Star Wars : Galaxy's Edge during their stay (one
> reservation per registered guest); valid theme park admission is required.
> 
> Once guests step foot on Batuu, they will be part of the action as it unfolds
> around them, and their interactions with the Play Disney Parks mobile app*
> will deepen their engagement with the land. They may choose to aid a smuggler,
> join the Resistance or pledge their loyalty to the First Order. In this
> all-new environment, guests can make choices about their experience that could
> impact their adventures as they travel throughout the land by using the Play
> Disney Parks mobile app in a whole new way. This depth of storytelling is part
> of the total immersion that will distinguish the two, 14-acre lands – the
> largest and most technologically advanced single-themed land expansions ever
> in a Disney park – from any other themed land in history.
> 
> The new lands build off decades of collaboration between Walt Disney
> Imagineering and Lucasfilm Ltd., a global leader in film, television and
> digital entertainment production, including the Star Wars franchise. The work
> on Star Wars between these two creative powerhouses dates back to 1987, when
> the groundbreaking Star Tours attraction opened at Disneyland Park in
> California.
> 
> Welcome to the Edge of Wild Space: Black Spire Outpost on Batuu Batuu is a
> far-flung destination along the galaxy's Outer Rim, on the frontier of Wild
> Space – the uncharted region beyond all known star systems. Batuu is home to
> Black Spire Outpost, an infamous port for smugglers, traders and adventurers
> wishing to avoid any unnecessary … entanglements with the First Order. Along
> the way, guests may encounter some familiar faces, from Rey, Finn, and Poe to
> BB-8 and Chewie.
> 
> Star Wars Adventures Come to Life in Two Thrilling Attractions For more than
> four decades, Star Wars fans have imagined what it would be like to blast
> across the stars inside the Millennium Falcon or race through the halls of a
> Star Destroyer. Star Wars : Galaxy's Edge will feature two signature
> attractions that turn those dreams into reality.
> 
> Set to open at Disneyland Resort on May 31 and at Walt Disney World Resort on
> Aug. 29, Millennium Falcon : Smugglers Run , will take guests into the cockpit
> of "the fastest hunk of junk in the galaxy." They will take the controls of
> the Falcon in one of three unique and critical roles as the ship hurtles
> through space. Some will be pilots, some gunners and some flight engineers,
> creating multiple ways for guests to experience the attraction.
> 
> Set to open later this year, Star Wars : Rise of the Resistance places guests
> right in the middle of the Rebellion and gives them an active role in the
> fight against the First Order, including a faceoff with Kylo Ren. Their
> journey takes them inside a full-size starship and aboard a nearby Star
> Destroyer.
> 
> A Diverse Menu of Food and Beverages Await What does Blue Milk actually taste
> like? That question and more will be answered when guests visit Star Wars :
> Galaxy's Edge and experience the new land's expansive array of food and
> beverages. Guests will walk through a bustling street market, where vendors
> offer various local delicacies, including an Outpost Mix of uniquely flavored
> popped grains from Kat Saka's Kettle , a unique popcorn snack with a
> combination of sweet, savory and spicy flavors.
> 
> At Oga's Cantina , even the blaster-bolt scorches on the walls tell a story.
> Here, guests will gather to share their tales from around the galaxy as they
> enjoy exotic beverages served in unique vessels and listen to spirited musical
> entertainment provided by DJ R-3X, otherwise known as Rex, the former
> Starspeeder 3000 pilot droid from the original Star Tours . Rex re-invents
> himself as the cantina's DJ, and he's as quirky and talkative as ever.
> 
> A multi-purpose transport shuttle docked on top of a large hangar will beckon
> guests into Docking Bay 7 Food and Cargo, a designated location for traveling
> food shuttles. Chef Strono "Cookie" Tuggs is in much demand for his culinary
> skills, so he moves from site to site in a modified Sienar-Chall
> Utilipede-Transport that becomes a mobile kitchen and restaurant. His travels
> across the galaxy allow him to fill his pantry with exotic ingredients he uses
> to make new and unusual dishes. He is proud to present Tuggs' Grub, a
> "traveling diner for diners traveling," inspired by dishes he created during
> his time working for Maz Kanata on Takodana.
> 
> In the Black Spire Outpost market, Ronto Roasters will draw attention from
> passersby with its large podracing engine firing up a barbecue pit for
> mouth-watering Ronto Wraps. When hungry customers queue up to order, they will
> encounter a former smelter droid, carefully turning the spit of meats. Guests
> will also be able to choose from a variety of exotic non-alcoholic drinks like
> the Sour Sarlacc or Tatooine Sunset.
> 
> Elsewhere in the market, the Milk Stand will offer two local favorites – Blue
> Milk and Green Milk. Blue Milk was first seen in "Star Wars: Episode IV – A
> New Hope" when Luke Skywalker sat down for a family meal. Green Milk was
> introduced in "Star Wars: Episode VIII – The Last Jedi."
> 
> Take a Piece of the Star Wars Galaxy Home from a Vibrant Market Food is one of
> many discoveries just waiting to be made while wandering the lively market of
> Black Spire Outpost, where guests will encounter a robust collection of
> merchant shops and stalls filled with authentic Star Wars creations.
> 
> The Droid Depot will invite guests to construct their own astromech droids.
> Patrons will pick pieces and parts off a conveyor belt to build one of two
> core models (R-series or BB-series) and they can customize their droids with
> various parts and colors. These droids will be capable of interacting with
> elements in the land. Additional programming chips and accessories can be
> added to further customize these new friends. In addition, the Droid Depot
> will offer pre-built droids, droid-inspired products and more.
> 
> At Savi's Workshop – Handbuilt Lightsabers , guests will have the opportunity
> to customize and craft their very own lightsabers. In this mystical
> experience, guests will feel the Force as they build these elegant weapons
> from a more civilized age.
> 
> Inside Dok-Ondar's Den of Antiquities , guests will find a selection of rare
> and mysterious items for sale representing different eras of the Star Wars
> galaxy, including holocrons, ancient Jedi and Sith artifacts, lightsabers and
> more. As they explore the nooks and crannies of the shop, guests will also see
> Dok at his desk as the large Ithorian checks his inventory, takes incoming
> calls and barks the occasional order at his assistants.
> 
> In addition to these special experiences, the Black Spire Outpost market will
> feature the Creature Stall dedicated to the plethora of rare and fascinating
> creatures that populate the galaxy, as well as Black Spire Outfitters ,
> showcasing the latest in accessories. Guests will also find the Toydarian
> Toymaker , a stall full of toys crafted by a Toydarian (the flying alien
> species first seen in "Star Wars: Episode I – The Phantom Menace").
> 
> Guests can also demonstrate where their loyalties lie with the gear and
> accessories they purchase within the land. Resistance Supply is a "makeshift"
> supply location at the Resistance's hidden command area. The stall sells
> Resistance pins, badges, hats, and other accessories to help guests feel like
> part of the cause. First Order Cargo , meanwhile, is a temporary First Order
> storage dock near the market. Easily identified by a never-before-seen First
> Order TIE echelon, the cargo location will offer guests a chance to pledge
> their loyalty by purchasing pins, caps, gear, model ships and more.
> 
> Play Disney Parks Mobile App Deepens Guest Engagement with the Land Star Wars
> : Galaxy's Edge is the first land within a Disney park designed to integrate
> with the Play Disney Parks mobile app, which debuted last year and offers
> interactive adventures and experiences that bring surrounding environments to
> life at Disneyland Resort and Walt Disney World Resort. When guests use the
> app, it will provide new opportunities for them to engage with the land, such
> as translating a galactic language, learning what's hidden inside crates and
> containers, or accomplishing certain tasks by participating in missions.
> 
> Guests also can use the Play Disney Parks app to interact with a variety of
> elements in Star Wars : Galaxy's Edge, such as droids, ships, media screens,
> door panels and antenna arrays.
> 
> Iconic Musical Score for Star Wars : Galaxy's Edge Music has been an integral
> part of Star Wars from the moment the iconic themes of Academy Award-winning®
> composer John Williams first introduced us to this galaxy. The music for Star
> Wars : Galaxy's Edge continues that tradition with a suite of all-new
> Williams-composed themes written especially for the land and its attractions.
> Along with a collection of original cantina songs created by composers and
> songwriters from around the globe, this new music will deepen guests'
> connection to the land as Williams complements and builds upon the iconic
> fanfares he created for the Star Wars films.
> 
> More details about Star Wars : Galaxy's Edge will be released in the coming
> months. Visit DisneylandNews.com, WDWNews.com, DisneyParksBlog.com and
> StarWars.com for the most up-to-date information.
> 
> Capacity is limited. Access to the theme park, Star Wars : Galaxy's Edge and
> its experiences may be restricted or unavailable depending on guest demand and
> other factors.
> 
> *  Message, data and roaming rates may apply. Availability subject to handset
> limitations and device settings and features may vary by handset, service
> provider or otherwise. Coverage and app stores not available everywhere. If
> you're under 18, get your parents' permission first. Some features require
> separate theme park admission. Some experiences require in-app purchases.
> 
> View or embed the video from this link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About Disney Parks, Experiences and Products Disney Parks, Experiences and
> Products brings the magic of Disney into the daily lives of families and fans
> around the world to create magical memories that last a lifetime.
> 
> When Walt Disney opened Disneyland in Anaheim, California on July 17, 1955, he
> created a unique destination built around storytelling and immersive
> experiences, ushering in a new era of family entertainment. More than sixty
> years later, Disney has grown into one of the world's leading providers of
> family travel and leisure experiences, with iconic businesses including six
> resort destinations with 12 theme parks and 52 resorts in the United States,
> Europe, and Asia with approximately 160,000 cast members; a top-rated cruise
> line with four ships and plans for three more to be completed in 2021, 2022,
> and 2023; a luxurious family beach resort in Hawaii; a popular vacation
> ownership program; and an award-winning guided family adventure business.
> Disney's global consumer products operations include the world's leading
> licensing business; the world's largest children's print publisher; the
> world's largest games licensor across all platforms; more than 200 Disney
> store locations around the world; and the shopDisney e-commerce platform.
> 
> These experiences are created by Walt Disney Imagineering, the creative engine
> behind experiences found in Disney theme parks, resort hotels, cruise ships,
> and consumer products—including books, games, and merchandise.
> 
> SOURCE Disney Parks, Experiences and Products
> 
> Contact: Disney Parks, Experiences and Products, 407-566-6397,
> wdw.public.relations@disney.com
> -0- Mar/07/2019 16:55 GMT


The PlayDisney app component sounds intriguing, but I don’t know how much more my phone can handle at DL!


----------



## kirstie101

We'll be in the parks the 3rd-7th. Honestly I was hoping we would miss the opening! Not looking forward to the security lines on Harbor and at the park entrances. But that being said, since it will be open when we're there, you can bet I"m going to try to get a reservation to check it out.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

gottalovepluto said:


> Honestly, I think the phases are genius. Why leave that money maker sitting there when it could be operational?


Disney brass, is that you???

Haha, I am sure that was exactly their thought process (again, especially with just RotR delaying things).  It may be genius for them (and spread out demand), but I can see why it would be very frustrating for visitors who need to travel and now don’t know when to come.  To invest a large amount of money in a DL visit and not even get to experience the marquee attraction is kind of crummy.


----------



## Steven G

gottalovepluto said:


> Honestly, I think the phases are genius. Why leave that money maker sitting there when it could be operational?


Or maybe they are pulling a Sith trick?
Now witness the power of this *fully armed* and *operational* battle station. Fire at will, commander.

----
I will be on a ABD Disneyland trip from June 9 to 14, so I'm sure we will get to see as well.


----------



## only1mouse

The no-cost reservation will be interesting.  Those staying in the three resort hotels will get one reservation per person, but everyone else will have to vie for the others that are available.  At least they'll control the roll-our during the initial opening and they did it at no additional cost!


----------



## sherilaine

TikiTikiFan said:


> Where are you finding this information? Was that during the meeting too?



In the article mentioned in this thread.


----------



## sherilaine

There are already two other posts regarding this - the discussion has gotten going quite quickly.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Disney brass, is that you???
> 
> Haha, I am sure that was exactly their thought process (again, especially with just RotR delaying things).  It may be genius for them (and spread out demand), but I can see why it would be very frustrating for visitors who need to travel and now don’t know when to come.  To invest a large amount of money in a DL visit and not even get to experience the marquee attraction is kind of crummy.


Maybe if I was I could afford an unplanned on-site stay in June to see the new land- oh wait, if I was I would be seeing it all for free with my free VIP escort 

Yeah, there are definitely winners and losers here with the RotR opening date now TBD. Hoping that sticks to the original schedule of late June and late Fall for people who are counting on that being operational.


----------



## gottalovepluto

kirstie101 said:


> We'll be in the parks the 3rd-7th. Honestly I was hoping we would miss the opening! Not looking forward to the security lines on Harbor and at the park entrances. But that being said, since it will be open when we're there, you can bet I"m going to try to get a reservation to check it out.


Hopefully the work they've done on the Harbor side will help ease that congestion. If it's horrible you can always catch a lyft/uber to DtD and clear security there.


----------



## amandaleigh2

Hmmmm.... Anyone have any thoughts as to whether there will be previews, and if so, how busy it will make the parks?  We are visiting for the first time May 26th and 27th.  I'm wondering what effect, if any, the opening will have on crowds those days.


----------



## kirstie101

gottalovepluto said:


> Hopefully the work they've done on the Harbor side will help ease that congestion. If it's horrible you can always catch a lyft/uber to DtD and clear security there.


Thats actually a great idea! We'll see how day 1 goes and it its crazy then that will be our plan the rest of the days!


----------



## BadPinkTink

so does this mean that after June 23 SWGE will have general access, without having to make a reservation? My park days are June 30, July 1 and July 2 so Im wondering will I be able to walk around, and check out the land


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

I wonder if annual passholders will be able to get reservations or only hotel guests and regular tickets?


----------



## dina444444

BadPinkTink said:


> so does this mean that after June 23 SWGE will have general access, without having to make a reservation? My park days are June 30, July 1 and July 2 so Im wondering will I be able to walk around, and check out the land


Yup. Basically goes to free for all after the massive AP blockouts fully start.


----------



## limabeanmom2003

Am I reading this correctly?  NO EMH for SW:GE at DL, no Max Pass for Smuggler's Run at DL.   What is the benefit of staying onsite this summer at DL?  I'm currently booked at Paradise Pier but if there's no advantage I may switch to offsite.


----------



## dina444444

limabeanmom2003 said:


> Am I reading this correctly?  NO EMH for SW:GE at DL, no Max Pass for Smuggler's Run at DL.   What is the benefit of staying onsite this summer at DL?  I'm currently booked at Paradise Pier but if there's no advantage I may switch to offsite.


The benefit for the first 3 weeks is the guaranteed access to the land. But if it’s for after June 23 then I’m not sure if you really have a benefit.


----------



## hnthomps

My sister, who has no interest in Star Wars and limited interest in anything Disney, has plans to be at Disneyland May 30-31 with her two small children (and no additional adults).
Should I tell her to cancel? She's unlikely to do another disney trip any time soon, this is tacked on to an existing CA trip (bc the kids asked), but she will not be good with SW crowds....will this staggered/soft opening mean it's not crazy?


----------



## limabeanmom2003

dina444444 said:


> The benefit for the first 3 weeks is the guaranteed access to the land. But if it’s for after June 23 then I’m not sure if you really have a benefit.


We are going in July.  Who knows what they will do after June 23rd - I guess it's possible it will get extended I guess.  I guess the strategy here is going to be use the extra magic hour to secure a place in line at the entrance area to SWGE and wait for it to open.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

We have an offsite stay planned June 22-June 26th and on-site for Aug 9-11. It will me interesting to see how it goes when they go from requiring reservations to not in the middle of our trip! And thank goodness I’m a part of these boards, where I know I’ll see when reservations go live. 

I know none of us know more than anybody else, but does anybody believe RotR will be up by Aug? Or are we looking at fall/winter opening for that?


----------



## Gaugersaurus

Saw this on the WDW side, apparently no Fastpass or Maxpass when first opened.

_*Disney FASTPASS* service, including access via *Disney MaxPass*, (at *Disneyland* Park) and *Disney FastPass+*service (at *Disney’s Hollywood Studios*) will not initially be offered at Millennium Falcon: Smugglers Run. We will continually evaluate our operations and services in order to help provide a great guest experience_


----------



## Skyegirl1999

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> I wonder if annual passholders will be able to get reservations or only hotel guests and regular tickets?


I’m guessing yes because the whole point of those reservation dates seem to be because Deluxe can still get in.

Also, why would they want to penalize people for buying APs?


----------



## Gaugersaurus

Saw this on the WDW side, apparently no Fastpass or Maxpass when first opened.

_*Disney FASTPASS* service, including access via *Disney MaxPass*, (at *Disneyland* Park) and *Disney FastPass+*service (at *Disney’s Hollywood Studios*) will not initially be offered at Millennium Falcon: Smugglers Run. We will continually evaluate our operations and services in order to help provide a great guest experience_


----------



## dina444444

limabeanmom2003 said:


> We are going in July.  Who knows what they will do after June 23rd - I guess it's possible it will get extended I guess.  I guess the strategy here is going to be use the extra magic hour to secure a place in line at the entrance area to SWGE and wait for it to open.


Yup. And my guess is there’s a chance FP will be available by then.


----------



## riddlemethis

They just announced a May 31 date for Disneyland and August 29 for Disney World!

https://wdwnt.com/2019/03/breaking-...xys-edge-at-disneyland-and-walt-disney-world/


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Gaugersaurus said:


> Saw this on the WDW side, apparently no Fastpass or Maxpass when first opened.
> 
> _*Disney FASTPASS* service, including access via *Disney MaxPass*, (at *Disneyland* Park) and *Disney FastPass+*service (at *Disney’s Hollywood Studios*) will not initially be offered at Millennium Falcon: Smugglers Run. We will continually evaluate our operations and services in order to help provide a great guest experience_


Well, this is a surprise. 

Curiouser and curiouser, Disney!


----------



## riddlemethis

https://www.orlandosentinel.com/tra...ar-wars-land-opening-date-20190307-story.html


----------



## Gaugersaurus

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Well, this is a surprise.
> 
> Curiouser and curiouser, Disney!



Sounds more and more like open just to get more money even though it's not finished.


----------



## csgsu

DisneyJamieCA said:


> We have an offsite stay planned June 22-June 26th and on-site for Aug 9-11. It will me interesting to see how it goes when they go from requiring reservations to not in the middle of our trip! And thank goodness I’m a part of these boards, where I know I’ll see when reservations go live.
> 
> I know none of us know more than anybody else, but does anybody believe RotR will be up by Aug? Or are we looking at fall/winter opening for that?


 its going to be interesting but I would guess they would want it up before D23


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Gaugersaurus said:


> Sounds more and more like open just to get more money even though it's not finished.


Nah, that’s an active choice if they’re announcing it in March for May/August.


----------



## limabeanmom2003

dina444444 said:


> Yup. And my guess is there’s a chance FP will be available by then.


Oh, I hadn't thought about that.  Could be!


----------



## Avery's mom

There had darn well better be a benefit to staying on site!  I booked a week at the DLH in July to have a shot at some added benefits for SW:GE.  No need to spend all that $$ if we don't have EMH/reserved times/FP or anything to ease the pain.


----------



## DLgal

I am VERY encouraged by the reservation system as well as the NO fastpasses. Thank you, Disney! Now, the first few weeks won't be an absolute cluster, since everyone who wants to enter the land will HAVE to have a reservation. Being a local, I will get online at the first possible opportunity and snag a reservation (or several, if they allow that), on any days within that window, and will just plan around it (take kids out of school...they get out the 7th anyway), my husband will take a random day off work, etc. 

I just really, REALLY hope that Disneyland puts out a LOT of disclaimers about needing to have that reservation. They need to make commercials, signs, etc so there is NO DOUBT and people don't line up as an angry mob when they find out they cannot go in.


----------



## gottalovepluto

There will be no EMH/MM for SWGE at Disneyland. This surprised me but then I remembered MM in addition to EMH could easily overwhelm that area as the amount of people with MM access isn't capped.


----------



## DLgal

Avery's mom said:


> There had darn well better be a benefit to staying on site!  I booked a week at the DLH in July to have a shot at some added benefits for SW:GE.  No need to spend all that $$ if we don't have EMH/reserved times/FP or anything to ease the pain.



Doesn't seem like there will be any benefit for having a hotel reservation beyond the time period when reservations will be needed to access the land.


----------



## DLgal

dina444444 said:


> Yup. And my guess is there’s a chance FP will be available by then.



I very much doubt that. I think we will be seeing Standby Only until the second ride opens up, and potentially, forever for the Milennium Falcon ride. If both rides in the land are FP, the standby lines will be astronomical. Plus, MF ride seems to be a slow loader/low hourly capacity ride, so Fastpass will just screw it up. I can see MF eventually going Maxpass only, but not standard Fastpass.


----------



## dina444444

DLgal said:


> I very much doubt that. I think we will be seeing Standby Only until the second ride opens up, and potentially, forever for the Milennium Falcon ride. If both rides in the land are FP, the standby lines will be astronomical. Plus, MF ride seems to be a slow loader/low hourly capacity ride, so Fastpass will just screw it up. I can see MF eventually going Maxpass only, but not standard Fastpass.


MF should do at least 1,800/hour. It was built with a FP, SR, and standby lines. ROTR is supposedly only weeks behind.


----------



## csgsu

dina444444 said:


> MF should do at least 1,800/hour. It was built with a FP, SR, and standby lines. ROTR is supposedly only weeks behind.


so does that mean will be open by D23?


----------



## DLgal

dina444444 said:


> MF should do at least 1,800/hour. It was built with a FP, SR, and standby lines. ROTR is supposedly only weeks behind.



Oh, good to know! I did not know they had built separate queues. And Single Rider? Awesome! I hope ROTR opens before July 10. My husband is going overseas for a year and leaving then and he is the biggest SW fan and I want him to experience this ride.


----------



## wareagle57

Steven G said:


> Or maybe they are pulling a Sith trick?
> Now witness the power of this *fully armed* and *operational* battle station. Fire at will, commander.
> 
> ----
> I will be on a ABD Disneyland trip from June 9 to 14, so I'm sure we will get to see as well.



I was going to make the same joke. But will this backfire on Disney? Trying to open the Death Star before it's fully armed and operational?


----------



## dina444444

DLgal said:


> Oh, good to know! I did not know they had built separate queues. And Single Rider? Awesome! I hope ROTR opens before July 10. My husband is going overseas for a year and leaving then and he is the biggest SW fan and I want him to experience this ride.


Yup single rider for MF, not sure about ROTR. The single rider line is not set up like the was to be at FoP. It’s its own line like RSR. 

And for reference MF has 4 turn tables. Each table has 7 cabins on it. There are also suppose to be a couple of cabins that are not on a turn table for guests that need assistance and longer time to load.


----------



## Malcon10t

dina444444 said:


> The benefit for the first 3 weeks is the guaranteed access to the land. But if it’s for after June 23 then I’m not sure if you really have a benefit.


Just to be clear, from my reading, only MF will be open.  The rest of the land/other ride won't open until 6/23.


----------



## midnight star

It’s on the app now. I am trying to do a screenshot but the file is too big


----------



## LizzyS

How exciting!  I'm really interested to see how the opening goes.


----------



## ImDMous

Just made reservations at PPH for June 7.  Guess we'll see how this "reservation" thing works.  When I was making the hotel reservation, this came up:


Reservations required to visit _Star Wars_: Galaxy's Edge between May 31 and June 23, 2019. Access to Disneyland Park, _Star Wars_: Galaxy's Edge and its experiences may be restricted or unavailable depending on guest demand and other factors.
_Star Wars_: Rise of the Resistance will not be available at opening of _Star Wars_: Galaxy’s Edge and will open later this year.


----------



## Avery's mom

Always appreciate your input, Malcon10t!  Are you basing this conjecture on the AP blackout dates or did I miss some other release of information about RotR?  I really don't want to go if only MF is open, as I'd rather wait until everything is available.


----------



## BadPinkTink

ImDMous said:


> Just made reservations at PPH for June 7.  Guess we'll see how this "reservation" thing works.  When I was making the hotel reservation, this came up:
> 
> 
> Reservations required to visit _Star Wars_: Galaxy's Edge between May 31 and June 23, 2019. Access to Disneyland Park, _Star Wars_: Galaxy's Edge and its experiences may be restricted or unavailable depending on guest demand and other factors.
> _Star Wars_: Rise of the Resistance will not be available at opening of _Star Wars_: Galaxy’s Edge and will open later this year.



make sure to add yourself to the June 2019 Check In thread


----------



## LizzyS

sherilaine said:


> Glad to see there will be three access points to this land and not just two which I had read was predicted before: "Star Wars Land will have three entrances at Disneyland. The first is located right next to Fantasyland, the second is next to Frontierland, and the third is found via a trail from Critter Country below the Hungry Bear Restaurant."



That's good news, certainly.


----------



## NNCRed

With no Fastpasses available, seems likely they’ll sell passes of some sort.


----------



## limabeanmom2003

fa


dina444444 said:


> MF should do at least 1,800/hour. It was built with a FP, SR, and standby lines. ROTR is supposedly only weeks behind.


I hope ROTR is only weeks behind but the fact that they said “later in the year” sounds like longer.


----------



## reluctantredhead

gottalovepluto said:


> There will be no EMH/MM for SWGE at Disneyland. This surprised me but then I remembered MM in addition to EMH could easily overwhelm that area as the amount of people with MM access isn't capped.


Sorry, did I miss reading this somewhere in press announcement?  Or did you find it elsewhere?  What you're saying makes sense...but I'm not gonna lie, it would be disappointing if true.

Also...we have a reservation at the GCH from July 8-10.  Does anyone know if you only get to visit SWGE once no matter how long your stay is?  As in, do you get one visit per night or one visit for your entire length-of-stay?  I realize that our dates aren't included in the current ones listed as "no-cost-reservation required", but I'm wondering if the dates requiring the no-cost reservation might be extended.


----------



## limabeanmom2003

reluctantredhead said:


> Sorry, did I miss reading this somewhere in press announcement?
> 
> Also...we have a reservation at the GCH from July 8-10.  Does anyone know if you only get to visit SWGE once no matter how long your stay is?  As in, do you get one visit per night or one visit for your entire length-of-stay?  I realize that our dates aren't included in the current ones listed as "no-cost-reservation required", but I'm wondering if the dates requiring the no-cost reservation might be extended.


I hope they have something in effect!


----------



## crvetter

reluctantredhead said:


> Sorry, did I miss reading this somewhere in press announcement?  Or did you find it elsewhere?  What you're saying makes sense...but I'm not gonna lie, it would be disappointing if true.
> 
> Also...we have a reservation at the GCH from July 8-10.  Does anyone know if you only get to visit SWGE once no matter how long your stay is?  As in, do you get one visit per night or one visit for your entire length-of-stay?  I realize that our dates aren't included in the current ones listed as "no-cost-reservation required", but I'm wondering if the dates requiring the no-cost reservation might be extended.


https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-studios/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0307190313190002C

Most of the details are in there. The reservation system is only in place until June 23rd. So after that currently you will be on your own and being in a DLR hotel will no longer get you a reservation window. It also seems no EMH/EMM for SW:GE unfortunately. I specifically booked a trip to DLR because those are better than WDW but guess I might not get to ride or see the land at DLR and have to wait until WDW a couple months after that trip.


----------



## casperthegm

SgtTibbs said:


> From the blog post:
> 
> Guests planning to visit_ Star Wars:_ Galaxy’s Edge at Disneyland park between May 31 and June 23, 2019 will need valid theme park admission *and will be required to make a no-cost reservation, subject to availability, to access the land*. Information on how to make a reservation will be available at a later date on Disneyland.com




I plan on having the website and blog site up and hitting refresh about every 60 seconds for the foreseeable future, because when that reservation system goes live, it's going to be nuts.  

I was just looking at making a hotel reservation- sounds like reservation opportunities are automatic for guests of each of the 3 hotels, but those prices are outrageous, at least for our family...


----------



## bethwc101

This seems to me the new theme. When Pixar Pier opened, all that happened was ferris wheel and incredicoaster and food being re-themed. Jessie's carousel and emotional whirlwind are still not open. Yet they had a "grand opening".
They have already stated when Marvel land opens, it will not be fully open as there is a phase 2 for the major roller coaster to open. 
This fake "grand opening" this is really lame.


----------



## reluctantredhead

limabeanmom2003 said:


> I hope they have something in effect!


So are you saying that the reservation will be instead of EMH/MM?  That makes sense.  But the way PP wrote about EMM/MM, I wondered if he/she meant there would be no EMH/MM indefinitely.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

Malcon10t said:


> Just to be clear, from my reading, only MF will be open.  The rest of the land/other ride won't open until 6/23.



Your post is slightly confusing. Agreed that it is clear the second ride is opening at a later date, not yet specified when, but 6/23 is as good a guess as any. The land will be open though when the MF ride opens because the blog post and other press releases all mention the early opportunity to explore the area, taste the food, and buy stuff in the shops.


----------



## reluctantredhead

crvetter said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-studios/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q2wo0307190313190002C
> 
> Most of the details are in there. The reservation system is only in place until June 23rd. So after that currently you will be on your own and being in a DLR hotel will no longer get you a reservation window. It also seems no EMH/EMM for SW:GE unfortunately. I specifically booked a trip to DLR because those are better than WDW but guess I might not get to ride or see the land at DLR and have to wait until WDW a couple months after that trip.


Thank you.  Yes, I see in the blog post that it says no EMH/MM at DL. 

For the dates we're traveling then (7/8-7/10), is there any advantage to staying on property?  Seems odd that they wouldn't try to build in an enticement given the room rates.


----------



## Jperiod

I personally think it's great to open in phases as it's ready, to relieve some of the demand pressure.  Those lower APs would be rapid to experience GE had it not opened until after AP blackouts started.  I think they'll be less crazy after blackouts are lifted in the fall.  Those APs can experience most of it in June and might be kinda "meh" to come back right away for 1 more ride.  At least, I hope!


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

limabeanmom2003 said:


> fa
> 
> I hope ROTR is only weeks behind but the fact that they said “later in the year” sounds like longer.



Look how everyone pinned the weekend of June 21 as the opening date based on the AP blockout calendar and started making plans around that. I'm thinking the later in the year could be one of two things. One, this early opening strategy is an effort to spread out some of the crushing crowds the theme park, city, streets, and freeway were likely to experience with a massive grand opening so announcing now an opening date for the whole land is counter-productive to that. And/or, two, this ride is so advanced and unique and needs fine-tuning technologically or artisitically or logistically, and they really aren't exactly sure when it will open.


----------



## crvetter

reluctantredhead said:


> So are you saying that the reservation will be instead of EMH/MM?  That makes sense.  But the way PP wrote about EMM/MM, I wondered if he/she meant there would be no EMH/MM indefinitely.


The reservation system is only until June 23rd. Right now they have said it will not be part of EMM/EMH but didn't give an indication of if that will always be the case.



reluctantredhead said:


> Thank you.  Yes, I see in the blog post that it says no EMH/MM at DL.
> 
> For the dates we're traveling then (7/8-7/10), is there any advantage to staying on property?  Seems odd that they wouldn't try to build in an enticement given the room rates.


I wonder if hotel guests (and those with Morning Magic) being in DLR will get ahead of those in lining up for SW:GE to open or will you have to chose to join a line for SW:GE with everyone who isn't eligible for EMM/EMH, really destroying the advantage of staying on-site. I'm with you here I purposefully chose onsite for the EMM/EMH and grabbing the FastPass before official park open.


----------



## midnight star

bethwc101 said:


> This seems to me the new theme. When Pixar Pier opened, all that happened was ferris wheel and incredicoaster and food being re-themed. Jessie's carousel and emotional whirlwind are still not open. Yet they had a "grand opening".
> They have already stated when Marvel land opens, it will not be fully open as there is a phase 2 for the major roller coaster to open.
> This fake "grand opening" this is really lame.


It is pretty annoying. If the entire pier was redone on time last year, I think I would have paid extra for that preview event. 
Would they even do a paid preview for Star Wars if the other ride isn’t open? I’d be mad to drop all that money with it half open.


----------



## MickeyDee

kirstie101 said:


> We'll be in the parks the 3rd-7th. Honestly I was hoping we would miss the opening! Not looking forward to the security lines on Harbor and at the park entrances. But that being said, since it will be open when we're there, you can bet I"m going to try to get a reservation to check it out.



Same. We’re going to DL for the first time towards the end of June and I was keeping my fingers crossed that GE wouldn’t open until right after we left. On the plus side, we are staying at DLH during the reservation time frame, so hopefully we’ll at least get to take a peak at GE during our visit, though it’s definitely not the reason we’re going. My intention was to wait a year or ten and then experience it at WDW.


----------



## ryanfze55

Not ideal to open the land in phases, but this is far less offensive than Disney charging people $300 to see Pixar Pier. It had zero new rides - just a rethemed roller coaster and Ferris wheel. For SW:GE, Disney is permitting free reservations to see at least one brand new e-ticket ride. I’m honestly shocked they didn’t try to monetize this and charge people to get into SW:GE. People certainly would have paid, even with only one ride opening.


----------



## limabeanmom2003

reluctantredhead said:


> So are you saying that the reservation will be instead of EMH/MM?  That makes sense.  But the way PP wrote about EMM/MM, I wondered if he/she meant there would be no EMH/MM indefinitely.


I am reading the announcement as “this is what will be in effect from May 31-June 23”.  There very well could continue to be no FP/MP and no EMM/MM in June 24 and beyond but they very well could put something else in effect on June 24.  I would expect at least to have options for after hours or early hour premium events.


----------



## JMommyof3

ryanfze55 said:


> Not ideal to open the land in phases, but this is far less offensive than Disney charging people $300 to see Pixar Pier. It had zero new rides - just a rethemed roller coaster and Ferris wheel. For SW:GE, Disney is permitting free reservations to see at least one brand new e-ticket ride. I’m honestly shocked they didn’t try to monetize this and charge people to get into SW:GE. People certainly would have paid, even with only one ride opening.


Well they did kind of monetize it in that they are giving onsite hotel guests guaranteed previews.  Granted, it is a lot less expensive for my family of 5 to spend 3 nights in a hotel than $500 each for passes but it's also the psychology of it.  More people would opt to spend their money to stay in a hotel and get passes than would spend to get a $500 preview figuring they get more for their money.  Then add in the hotel food etc vs. locals only going for the event.  Also, we don't know what the free reservations entail.  1 hour access times per person maybe.  A lot more people can go through than say a 3 hour closed event for the $500 crowd.  Disney is good at making money so I'm sure their spreadsheet and pie chart showed this way was the most cost effective (read will bring in more $$).


----------



## cmwade77

Avery's mom said:


> There had darn well better be a benefit to staying on site!  I booked a week at the DLH in July to have a shot at some added benefits for SW:GE.  No need to spend all that $$ if we don't have EMH/reserved times/FP or anything to ease the pain.


They are going out of the way to ensure that hotel guests do not get an advantage in the early morning, but I could see an after hours deal.


----------



## Peter C

Hopefully VGC people staying in those May 31-June 23 times are included in getting access.


----------



## cmwade77

longtimedisneylurker said:


> Look how everyone pinned the weekend of June 21 as the opening date based on the AP blockout calendar and started making plans around that. I'm thinking the later in the year could be one of two things. One, this early opening strategy is an effort to spread out some of the crushing crowds the theme park, city, streets, and freeway were likely to experience with a massive grand opening so announcing now an opening date for the whole land is counter-productive to that. And/or, two, this ride is so advanced and unique and needs fine-tuning technologically or artisitically or logistically, and they really aren't exactly sure when it will open.


Honestly, they are playing this one smart, they are announcing that you will need a reservation to enter the land well in advance so they won't have people showing up hoping to get in.

They are also opening in phases, which again is a smart move as it will spread out the crowds. But overall, I think we are going to see smaller than expected crowds much like happened with Radiator Springs. Yes, there will be a lot of people, but no where near as large of a crowd as is being expected.


----------



## cmwade77

Peter C said:


> Hopefully VGC people staying in those May 31-June 23 times are included in getting access.


I think just like everyone else, they will need to make a reservation, I don't think hotel guests are getting any special treatment.


----------



## HydroGuy

Come on folks, listen to what you are saying. For those unhappy or just skeptical with the phased opening, the only other option at this point would be to delay opening SWGE until the second ride is ready. Would you prefer that?

And for those saying Disney is doing this to make more money, no way. If the second ride was ready they would open it. In this case demand is huge. Delaying the second ride to make more money makes no sense. And delaying the whole land until the second ride is ready makes some sense. But will disappoint EVERYONE. So if the second ride is going to be delayed a few months, this decision they made is best for everyone.


----------



## cmwade77

JMommyof3 said:


> Well they did kind of monetize it in that they are giving onsite hotel guests guaranteed previews.  Granted, it is a lot less expensive for my family of 5 to spend 3 nights in a hotel than $500 each for passes but it's also the psychology of it.  More people would opt to spend their money to stay in a hotel and get passes than would spend to get a $500 preview figuring they get more for their money.  Then add in the hotel food etc vs. locals only going for the event.  Also, we don't know what the free reservations entail.  1 hour access times per person maybe.  A lot more people can go through than say a 3 hour closed event for the $500 crowd.  Disney is good at making money so I'm sure their spreadsheet and pie chart showed this way was the most cost effective (read will bring in more $$).


I have seen nothing in writing that guarantees hotel guests reservations, care to point to where this is?


----------



## gottalovepluto

reluctantredhead said:


> For the dates we're traveling then (7/8-7/10), is there any advantage to staying on property?  Seems odd that they wouldn't try to build in an enticement given the room rates.


Too early to know. And sorry but they don't need to entice people to stay to stay on-site, people pay those room rates that time of year with the current set of incentives (EMH).


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Malcon10t said:


> Just to be clear, from my reading, only MF will be open.  The rest of the land/other ride won't open until 6/23.



Curious what you read that makes you believe this. I totally agree on RotR not being open, but I read it to mean everything else would be.  Also, where did you see 6/23 as the date the rest will open? We have a trip 6/22-6/26 so really curious about this!


----------



## dina444444

cmwade77 said:


> I think just like everyone else, they will need to make a reservation, I don't think hotel guests are getting any special treatment.


Disney specifically stated on the parks blog today: Guests staying at one of the three Disneyland Resort hotels during these dates will receive a designated reservation to access _Star Wars:_ Galaxy’s Edge during their stay (one reservation per registered guest); valid theme park admission is required.


----------



## javeyloveschelsi

JMommyof3 said:


> Well they did kind of monetize it in that they are giving onsite hotel guests guaranteed previews.  Granted, it is a lot less expensive for my family of 5 to spend 3 nights in a hotel than $500 each for passes but it's also the psychology of it.  More people would opt to spend their money to stay in a hotel and get passes than would spend to get a $500 preview figuring they get more for their money.  Then add in the hotel food etc vs. locals only going for the event.  Also, we don't know what the free reservations entail.  1 hour access times per person maybe.  A lot more people can go through than say a 3 hour closed event for the $500 crowd.  Disney is good at making money so I'm sure their spreadsheet and pie chart showed this way was the most cost effective (read will bring in more $$).



It’s when you have a family of 6 like mine that you have to balance out numbers. For us, we simply can’t afford to stay at one of the on-site hotels. (I should note that we could not afford a $500/person special access pass either). A family of 5 cost in June averages $412/night for PP. Add in our 4th kiddo, and that moves us up to $906/night. They know that it a lot of families (including grandma/grandpa/cousins/etc.) will want to join so they can really make good money now through this with no discounts needed for the hotels. This doesn’t bother me at all, I know it’s part of their business model and $$$ is what they are looking at...we are headed there this next week and then we will be done for a few years and will return after things have somewhat settled (maybe...if we can afford it by then or if it will ever settle down  ).


----------



## gottalovepluto

HydroGuy said:


> Come on folks, listen to what you are saying. For those unhappy or just skeptical with the phased opening, the only other option at this point would be to delay opening SWGE until the second ride is ready. Would you prefer that?
> 
> And for those saying Disney is doing this to make more money, no way. If the second ride was ready they would open it. In this case demand is huge. Delaying the second ride to make more money makes no sense. And delaying the whole land until the second ride is ready makes some sense. But will disappoint EVERYONE. So if he second ride is going to be delayed a few months, this decision they made is best for everyone.


So pretty much we can TL;DR this entire situation into "DISNEY SUCKS!!! ....Now leave me alone while I figure out how to plan another trip to Disney..."


----------



## crvetter

cmwade77 said:


> I have seen nothing in writing that guarantees hotel guests reservations, care to point to where this is?


This is what they are referring to; however, this "guaranteed" window is only going to be given out during May 31 to June 23 based on this reading IMO (bold added by me to call it out):

"Guests planning to visit_ Star Wars:_ Galaxy’s Edge at Disneyland park in California between May 31 and June 23, 2019 will need valid theme park admission and will be required to make a no-cost reservation, subject to availability, to access the land. Information on how to make a reservation will be available at a later date on Disneyland.com and the Disney Parks Blog. *Guests staying at one of the three Disneyland Resort hotels during these dates will receive a designated reservation to access Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge during their stay (one reservation per registered guest)*; valid theme park admission is required."


----------



## limabeanmom2003

cmwade77 said:


> I have seen nothing in writing that guarantees hotel guests reservations, care to point to where this is?


If you are referring to May 31-June 23 Disney parks blog:  Guests staying at one of the three Disneyland Resort hotels during these dates will receive a designated reservation to access _Star Wars:_Galaxy’s Edge during their stay (one reservation per registered guest); valid theme park admission is required.


----------



## cmwade77

HydroGuy said:


> Come on folks, listen to what you are saying. For those unhappy or just skeptical with the phased opening, the only other option at this point would be to delay opening SWGE until the second ride is ready. Would you prefer that?
> 
> And for those saying Disney is doing this to make more money, no way. If the second ride was ready they would open it. In this case demand is huge. Delaying the second ride to make more money makes no sense. And delaying the whole land until the second ride is ready makes some sense. But will disappoint EVERYONE. So if he second ride is going to be delayed a few months, this decision they made is best for everyone.


Honest answer?

Yes, I would prefer that, as I think the opening in phases has worked very poorly for Pixar Pier. I think if Pixar Pier had all attractions in place when it opened, people would like it a lot more and I think they risk tainting the image of Galaxy's Edge by opening it in phases as well.

But I think it is smarter to open in phases for crowd control as I have said elsewhere.


----------



## VandVsmama

I'm going to "think out loud" about this for a moment...


a BUNCH of the APs go into block out mode on or around 6/23, I think.
A LOT of those AP holders are going to go to DL JUST to ride the Millennium Falcon ride.
A LOT of those AP holders will be willing to wait in a standby line for something insane like 8 hours just to go on the ONE ride.
When there's no FP for a ride, often the OVERALL line runs faster because there aren't people coming in from the FP line, thus lengthening the standby line.
Requiring everyone to have a reservation in order to enter the land helps adhere to fire code requirements.
Requiring everyone to have a reservation to enter the land also helps control the number of people in the standby line.
Not requiring you to PAY a separate fee or ticket in order to enter the land prevents mass hysteria of "THEY'RE CHARGING TOO MUCH!" and "IT'S NOT FAIR!"
Once the AP block outs go into effect, what do you want to be THAT is when Fast Passes will be available?
And once the AP block outs go into effect, THAT is when the Rise of the Resistance ride will open.


----------



## Dtw002

Just cancelled all flights/reservations for week of 6/15.  Was hoping SWGE would open after.  Wish I could scalp my room at the Marriott, I bet it’s 2x the cost now.  We just don’t want to deal with the chaos of it all with 3 little kids.  Might go to DW instead!


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

cmwade77 said:


> They are going out of the way to ensure that hotel guests do not get an advantage in the early morning, but I could see an after hours deal.



I had been thinking about the early entry situation before these announcements. One thing early entry does is make it that much harder for the overnight work to get done. Seems to me that early entry hour in the morning is useful for the techs to have more time to make sure the MF ride comes up smoothly at opening. It also allows an extra hour to have work going on that wouldn't be appropriate during the day when maintaining show, and I'm hoping they are going to put in their best efforts to maintain show and we aren't going to see the kinds of daytime maintenance in this land that have been increasingly common at the parks during recent years. Also, there are just too many people who get early entry access to Disneyland since all the 3-day and up tickets come with one early entry. I had been thinking if that benefit was going to continue and include access to Galaxy's Edge during the early days, they would have to swap which parks the benefit works for. The early entry available to ticket holders and hotel guests would have to be for DCA and the hotel-only early entry would be Disneyland. No indication any such radical change is coming, just the thought I was having about logistics. So really it makes the most sense to just take any early entry access out of the equation at Disneyland for now.


----------



## HydroGuy

cmwade77 said:


> Honest answer?
> 
> Yes, I would prefer that, as I think the opening in phases has worked very poorly for Pixar Pier. I think if Pixar Pier had all attractions in place when it opened, people would like it a lot more and I think they risk tainting the image of Galaxy's Edge by opening it in phases as well.
> 
> But I think it is smarter to open in phases for crowd control as I have said elsewhere.


LOL but in the case of SWGE I don’t believe you.  And besides PxP was different, being a fast turnaround with minor things not ready like the carousel. And overall a minor retheme and not the most anticipated new theme park opening in the galaxy.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

RE: All Threads Relating to SWGE Opening Date

I'm going to merge these with the other ongoing SWGE Opening Date thread so that all the information can be found in one place.


----------



## ryanfze55

JMommyof3 said:


> Well they did kind of monetize it in that they are giving onsite hotel guests guaranteed previews.  Granted, it is a lot less expensive for my family of 5 to spend 3 nights in a hotel than $500 each for passes but it's also the psychology of it.  More people would opt to spend their money to stay in a hotel and get passes than would spend to get a $500 preview figuring they get more for their money.  Then add in the hotel food etc vs. locals only going for the event.  Also, we don't know what the free reservations entail.  1 hour access times per person maybe.  A lot more people can go through than say a 3 hour closed event for the $500 crowd.  Disney is good at making money so I'm sure their spreadsheet and pie chart showed this way was the most cost effective (read will bring in more $$).




I agree it would be less dubious if they waited to open it when everything is ready. That being said, this still bothers me far less than Pixar Pier. The Pier had nothing “new” ready for the Grand Opening. It was a retheming of two carnival rides into two Pixar-themed carnival rides. At least guests who arrive at this opening can make a free reservation to ride a new e-ticket attraction. 

Yes, they are monetizing this in a subliminal way by allowing all hotel guests free access. However, they are also letting guests in for free with a reservation... which is far more generous than I had expected them to be.


----------



## iheartglaciers

cdatkins said:


> Yep, that is corporate speak for - we knew we could make more money this way. And the fact they are doing it at both parks just confirms it.
> 
> I honestly don't know what to do. We have hotel reservations for July 5-14 at GCH. I highly doubt that RotR will be up by then. Thinking about cancelling and going back when everything will be up and running.



I'm cancelling my room at Grand Californian for late June.  We were thinking of cancelling it anyway (for various reasons), but the fact RotR will likely not be up and running finalizes the decision for us.


----------



## cdatkins

HydroGuy said:


> Come on folks, listen to what you are saying. For those unhappy or just skeptical with the phased opening, the only other option at this point would be to delay opening SWGE until the second ride is ready. Would you prefer that?
> 
> And for those saying Disney is doing this to make more money, no way. If the second ride was ready they would open it. In this case demand is huge. Delaying the second ride to make more money makes no sense. And delaying the whole land until the second ride is ready makes some sense. But will disappoint EVERYONE. So if the second ride is going to be delayed a few months, this decision they made is best for everyone.



their announcement lacks transparency though. that's why I am questioning it. just tell us that the second ride won't be ready, and you aren't going to hold back because of that. otherwise I am thinking that you just want us to come back again so can ride the second ride...which would increase revenues overall to the company.

EDIT: I see the poster above me has already cancelled their June reservation partially due to RotR not being open. Let's track this and see if it becomes a trend and it causes Disney to revisit their decision to open in phases.


----------



## nkereina

Sorry if I missed this, but any guesses on what this means for the paid previews? Do they ever do soft openings for those with regular park admission? Our last day there is 5/26, so just wondering what the odds are we could catch anything, paid or not.


----------



## Violetspider

Wow, I was really hoping to get some questions answered today. CRAP!! Since I'm not onsite at DL until December, I'm completely in the dark still. I'm questioning my dates now and my choice to stay on property. There really doesn't appear to be an onsite benefit @ DL for SWGE that far out.

Also, I know that many of you don't think much of Touring Plans when it comes to DL, but they've updated there site today post-announcements and two things are of interest. They are still listing the two SWGE rides as being available for Early Entry (even though today's announcement clearly contradicts that), and they are now specifically showing SWGE:MF as having FP available beginning January 1, 2020. That's a pretty specific date to place on their site for FP availability for that ride. I wish I know where they are getting their info from.

Any thoughts on either of my comments/questions/suppositions???


----------



## ImDMous

Violetspider said:


> Wow, I was really hoping to get some questions answered today. CRAP!! Since I'm not onsite at DL until December, I'm completely in the dark still. I'm questioning my dates now and my choice to stay on property. There really doesn't appear to be an onsite benefit @ DL for SWGE that far out.
> 
> Also, I know that many of you don't think much of Touring Plans when it comes to DL, but they've updated there site today post-announcements and two things are of interest. They are still listing the two SWGE rides as being available for Early Entry (even though today's announcement clearly contradicts that), and they are now specifically showing SWGE:MF as having FP available beginning January 1, 2020. That's a pretty specific date to place on their site for FP availability for that ride. I wish I know where they are getting their info from.
> 
> Any thoughts on either of my comments/questions/suppositions???



I think they're completely guessing and I wouldn't believe anything they say regarding GE, they have no insider info.  They could end up being right... but it would be total luck.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

I’m worried that Rise of the Resistance won’t be open by August! We’ve already paid for the whole trip and we’re going with friends (who are fairly non-Disney fans lol!) and we’re all going to be upset if it’s not open. I mean, saying summer 2019 would give the impression it all would be open and we picked August based on that. 

I mean, I get it. And of course I’d rather have it open than not at all! But...... I’m going to be sad if we miss “phase two.”


----------



## Skyegirl1999

cdatkins said:


> their announcement lacks transparency though. that's why I am questioning it. just tell us that the second ride won't be ready, and you aren't going to hold back because of that. otherwise I am thinking that you just want us to come back again so can ride the second ride...which would increase revenues overall to the company.
> 
> EDIT: I see the poster above me has already cancelled their June reservation partially due to RotR not being open. Let's track this and see if it becomes a trend and it causes Disney to revisit their decision to open in phases.


I’m confused by what you think is happening here.  What is there for them to “revisit”?

They’re not going to NOT open the parts that are ready on May 31 now that they’ve announced that date. 

They also can’t open ROTR until it’s ready.  It’s obviously not going to be ready by May 31.

Sooo... what is it you’re expecting them to do?


----------



## tarheelalum

I have to say this is disappointing news. I was hoping that Disney was going to open a ready for primetime land that was going to be spectacular. But this sounds like another Pixar Pier, except worse. They have had years to make this happen. Pixar Pier had months. If Star Wars isn't ready for a complete opening due to weather, they should delay it and have people work 24/7 to get it ready. 

This just seems really tacky. Instead of having two rides to split crowds, now the complete focus will be on one and most park goers will probably not get to ride it. With a relatively low number of riders per hour, in a 8am to 12am operating day, the majority of park goers will not get an opportunity to ride this single attraction. Just image how people will feel if they come across the country to see Star Wars but never actually get a chance to ride anything? Can you imagine how angry people will be? I can see this turning into a public relations and social media nightmare with people standing in line at City Hall asking for refunds. If they would just wait a little while longer they could greatly increase capacity with the additional attraction and significantly reduce the chances of people feeling ripped off. This all seems remarkably shortsighted.


----------



## Tink1987

I'm glad to come on here to see others are annoyed by this two phase opening thing because I am fuming at it. They are rushing to get this open for monetary purposes - we all know by now this is what Disney has become in the past few years, cash grabbing. In response to a previous poster, yes I would much rather them delay it to even August to make sure everything was ready to open.

I am an AP holder from the UK and was set to book hotels and flights tonight and now we are just deflated about it all to be honest. Far too many questions. We are lucky enough to have a WDW trip booked as well booked for December so ROTR should definitely be open by then but I am so worried that an already busy land is now going to be busier because of only one attraction being open. I am also worried it won't just be ROTR not opening - I don't trust them to open the cantina as well for example. If they announce that in a few weeks when people have booked flights etc, I will be even more annoyed.

Also I understand they confirmed Disneyland on site guests would get a one time access but read the rest of the blog post more carefully. At the bottom it goes on to say:

Planning:  If you’re looking to book a vacation to the Disneyland Resort, visit Disneyland.com.  You should also note that vacation packages, park tickets and Disney Resort hotel stays do not guarantee access to _Star Wars_: Galaxy’s Edge.  The land —including participation in its experiences—will be subject to capacity restraints and other restrictions.


----------



## JenM

TikiTikiFan said:


> I’m worried that Rise of the Resistance won’t be open by August! We’ve already paid for the whole trip and we’re going with friends (who are fairly non-Disney fans lol!) and we’re all going to be upset if it’s not open. I mean, saying summer 2019 would give the impression it all would be open and we picked August based on that.
> 
> I mean, I get it. And of course I’d rather have it open than not at all! But...... I’m going to be sad if we miss “phase two.”



Same! We have a trip planned for 10/21-10/24, and I’m going to be really disappointed if Rise of the Resistance isn’t open by then. I get that there’s always a risk when you book anything prior to the official announcement, but it’s still frustrating. We planned the trip in the fall so we could see Galaxy’s Edge, and this was supposed to be a few months after opening (still expecting crazy crowds, but at least time to put together a plan).


----------



## Skyegirl1999

tarheelalum said:


> I have to say this is disappointing news. I was hoping that Disney was going to open a ready for primetime land that was going to be spectacular. But this sounds like another Pixar Pier, except worse. They have had years to make this happen. Pixar Pier had months. If Star Wars isn't ready for a complete opening due to weather, they should delay it and have people work 24/7 to get it ready.
> 
> This just seems really tacky. Instead of having two rides to split crowds, now the complete focus will be on one and most park goers will probably not get to ride it. With a relatively low number of riders per hour, in a 8am to 12am operating day, the majority of park goers will not get an opportunity to ride this single attraction. Just image how people will feel if they come across the country to see Star Wars but never actually get a chance to ride anything? Can you imagine how angry people will be? I can see this turning into a public relations and social media nightmare with people standing in line at City Hall asking for refunds. If they would just wait a little while longer they could greatly increase capacity with the additional attraction and significantly reduce the chances of people feeling ripped off. This all seems remarkably shortsighted.


I kind of agree, but I think they were boxed in by having announced “June.” So now they can spin it as “early!” (by one day) and start to draw people there for SW... instead of saying, “hey, we won’t be ready until the end of July” or whatever and looking like they failed.  Also, they want to start seeing a ROI for all the work they’ve done, so if the land complete other than ROTR, I can see why they want to get it up and rolling. 

I also think they’re trying hard to sell the land as an experience, not just a place with rides.  So they’re hoping the draw of immersively being in the Star Wars-verse makes up for no rides, or just one. 

Obviously everyone would be happier if ROTR was ready and then could open all at once, but I can see why they’re going this direction given the overall situation.


----------



## EB Beaumont

There’s very few things I enjoy more than Disney with the family. There’s very few things I loathe more than really, really bad crowds. I knew it was gonna be crowded anyway the first week of June when we booked for DL (our first time there, we’ve always done WDW), but figured for sure we’d be safe from the SWGE crowds. Now, I’m actually dreading that part of our trip... someone please talk me down, even if you have to lie to me.


----------



## Peter C

Found this on Disney’s website. 

38" (97 cm) or taller


Millennium Falcon: Smugglers Run
40" (102 cm) or taller


Big Thunder Mountain Railroad
Space Mountain
Splash Mountain
Star Tours
Star Wars: Rise of the Resistance

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/faq/parks/height-requirements/


----------



## Skyegirl1999

EB Beaumont said:


> There’s very few things I enjoy more than Disney with the family. There’s very few things I loathe more than really, really bad crowds. I knew it was gonna be crowded anyway the first week of June when we booked for DL (our first time there, we’ve always done WDW), but figured for sure we’d be safe from the SWGE crowds. Now, I’m actually dreading that part of our trip... someone please talk me down, even if you have to lie to me.


Well, I always thought SWGE was going to be open by early June, so in my opinion you’re benefitting from this reservation thing because (if they advertise and enforce it right), people will realize they can’t get into SW without a reservation.  That will limit the SW-specific crowds, at least.


----------



## CO2CA

I think we're the only ones excited about this. We weren't planning a trip until the fall but decided to do a trip today from 5/26 to 6/1. Then after a few minutes, I looked on my FB newsfeed and saw the breaking news about it opening on the 31st! We're incredibly excited and can't wait for more details to get released. I think at this point it's just got to be a go with the flow.


----------



## stagemomto3

cmwade77 said:


> I think just like everyone else, they will need to make a reservation, I don't think hotel guests are getting any special treatment.



The problem with the VGC reservations is that they are unlinked to anything on the Disney sites. If I make a reservation at the hotel side of the Grand Californian, I can access it on disneyland.com or the app at attach it to my dining reservations, etc. This doesn't work for the VGCs, although strangely, all of the DVC properties at WDW are compatible with their system. My worry is that it will be hard to get a GE reservation with a VGC booking...but we shall see!


----------



## B3rlingirl

I think no one can really predict if it is a“good“ idea to open in two phases because we don’t know how the schedule for RoR looks like...
Like a previous poster said,everyone would be disappointed if SWGE wouldn’t open till august or whatever... and spreading out the demand to check out the land especially for the local APs will help a lot!
I think a lot depends on when RoR will open...And how that process will work out...

My big hope and thought is that with the current delays for RoR they just can’t announce a fix date for it that far in advance... and they really had to make the announcement now so everyone could start plannning...I mean everyone was waiting for it!  and now they could do the RoR opening a little more low profile and a little more spontaneous... So I think RoR opening in June or July is still possible...


That being said I really hope everything will be sorted out till November! I hoped that the initial run would have stopped a little by then... but with the possibility that RoR might open Halloween or whenever I am a little scared now!


----------



## cmwade77

stagemomto3 said:


> The problem with the VGC reservations is that they are unlinked to anything on the Disney sites. If I make a reservation at the hotel side of the Grand Californian, I can access it on disneyland.com or the app at attach it to my dining reservations, etc. This doesn't work for the VGCs, although strangely, all of the DVC properties at WDW are compatible with their system. My worry is that it will be hard to get a GE reservation with a VGC booking...but we shall see!


I don't think so, you are still staying onsite and when they have done the x number of anytime free FPs for staying on site, VGC has been included in most of those (depending on the terms of the promo).


----------



## DaniLongLegs

I wonder if they'll extend reservation access to those checking OUT of a DLR hotel on May 31st, too?


----------



## cmwade77

nkereina said:


> Sorry if I missed this, but any guesses on what this means for the paid previews? Do they ever do soft openings for those with regular park admission? Our last day there is 5/26, so just wondering what the odds are we could catch anything, paid or not.


As of late it appears that soft openings for regular guests are a thing of the past and they will still do a paid preview, I mean heck not all of Pixar Pier is even open yet and they did a paid preview for it. We might see AP/CM/Etc. previews after the paid previews, but I wouldn't even hold my breath for that.

Now if Disney were smart, they would offer after hours access to passholder for the first couple of months, which would reduce the daytime crowds as well.


----------



## cmwade77

DaniLongLegs said:


> I wonder if they'll extend reservation access to those checking OUT of a DLR hotel on Mary 31st, too?


That will probably be one to ask for some pixie dust on.


----------



## Lauren in NC

My guess is that they intended to open everything on that June 21st date, but RotR is behind while everything else was on-track or ahead of time.  I don't remember when Iger initially gave that June window, but I'd hope that when he said it, everything was still on track.  So hopefully RotR will be finished and ready to open only a few weeks later.


----------



## friedela

I'm doing a happy dance of relief that we are still missing the opening of it. I don't want to be anywhere near the insanity, lol.


----------



## Lewdannie

cmwade77 said:


> They are going out of the way to ensure that hotel guests do not get an advantage in the early morning, but I could see an after hours deal.


Maybe, EMH is not restricted to just hotel guests at Disneyland


----------



## reisdawg

Just got a DVC reservation for May 31st at Grand Californian.  It's a 3 bedroom for me and a friend but completely worth being there opening day!


----------



## SD33

TikiTikiFan said:


> I’m worried that Rise of the Resistance won’t be open by August! We’ve already paid for the whole trip and we’re going with friends (who are fairly non-Disney fans lol!) and we’re all going to be upset if it’s not open. I mean, saying summer 2019 would give the impression it all would be open and we picked August based on that.
> 
> I mean, I get it. And of course I’d rather have it open than not at all! But...... I’m going to be sad if we miss “phase two.”


I'm with you. We will be there in August as well. Any guesses on when RotR will be ready, people? I was hoping later June but could it really be August?


----------



## RedM94

stagemomto3 said:


> The problem with the VGC reservations is that they are unlinked to anything on the Disney sites. If I make a reservation at the hotel side of the Grand Californian, I can access it on disneyland.com or the app at attach it to my dining reservations, etc. This doesn't work for the VGCs, although strangely, all of the DVC properties at WDW are compatible with their system. My worry is that it will be hard to get a GE reservation with a VGC booking...but we shall see!



I share your concern, and several phone calls to DVC today did not help alieve my concerns.


----------



## crvetter

RedM94 said:


> I share your concern, and several phone calls to DVC today did not help alieve my concerns.


I would assume they are setting aside a specific amount for the resort rooms upfront for SW:GE and your reserved time would be something that happens at Check-In or very close to it. So the VGC guests would be treated just like every other guests at Disneyland hotels, in fact VGC guests are guests of the Grand Californian Hotel in treatment. I don't think they will be having resorts guests selecting a reservation time a month or two beforehand like the other off-site guests. By setting it offside for the Resort guests and have the hotel handle it they allow for last minute people to book in and still get the guarantee, I'm betting they just operate with a 100% occupancy at the hotels during that first month and some sort of average length of stay to know what to set apart. Resorts guests won't need to select ahead of time because they will know apart of their room reservations is that access.

Basically in short because the VGC stays don't show on Disneyland.com or the app wouldn't be that worrying, because I would think no on-site guest will be booking the reservation to access the land that way.


----------



## cmwade77

Lauren in NC said:


> My guess is that they intended to open everything on that June 21st date, but RotR is behind while everything else was on-track or ahead of time.  I don't remember when Iger initially gave that June window, but I'd hope that when he said it, everything was still on track.  So hopefully RotR will be finished and ready to open only a few weeks later.


My guess is if they are opening in phases, ROTR will be two to three months behind Smuggler's Run.


----------



## beachdreamr1229

I'm really excited they decided to do a soft opening.  It should help them with crowd issues and being prepared for the full onslaught once everything is open.  I'm slightly bummed only because I just agreed to chaperone a grad nite at Universal on opening day...but I will live.  I'm super envious of everyone who will get to go this summer.


----------



## cmwade77

beachdreamr1229 said:


> I'm really excited they decided to do a soft opening.  It should help them with crowd issues and being prepared for the full onslaught once everything is open.  I'm slightly bummed only because I just agreed to chaperone a grad nite at Universal on opening day...but I will live.  I'm super envious of everyone who will get to go this summer.


Where have you seen they are doing a soft opening? All I have seen is they are opening in phases, this is different than a soft opening.


----------



## beachdreamr1229

cmwade77 said:


> Where have you seen they are doing a soft opening? All I have seen is they are opening in phases, this is different than a soft opening.



The article I read referred to the phases as a soft opening.  I don't remember where I read it since I was sort of busy trying to sneak in Disneyland news while I was teaching my class...Phases is probably the better wording I guess.


----------



## GeneralTso

I booked our May 30-June 3 trip SPECIFICALLY to avoid this. Now this. We are staying on property so I assume we will get a reservation time. 
Being there, it will be insanity but I'm just going to get Zen and flow. So much for my well planned trip.


----------



## bettymae1121

Jeez, I'm planning a DLR trip for early June of *2020* and this is stressing me out a bit.  With the 2 phase (at least) opening I wonder how many non-locals might just chuck their summer 2019 plans and go in 2020 instead when it will be all but guaranteed to be fully up? Anyone that can only manage a DLR every few years that also really wants to experience GE would be  foolish to plan to go even late summer this year.  We just want to go to DLR because DH and I haven't been in a long time and DD hasn't been yet, GE being open by then was just a happy coincidence. I don't mind some crowds but I'm hoping it won't be insane.


----------



## HydroGuy

EB Beaumont said:


> There’s very few things I enjoy more than Disney with the family. There’s very few things I loathe more than really, really bad crowds. I knew it was gonna be crowded anyway the first week of June when we booked for DL (our first time there, we’ve always done WDW), but figured for sure we’d be safe from the SWGE crowds. Now, I’m actually dreading that part of our trip... someone please talk me down, even if you have to lie to me.


Why would you figure that for sure? That is in June after all.


----------



## HydroGuy

cmwade77 said:


> My guess is if they are opening in phases, ROTR will be two to three months behind Smuggler's Run.


While I disagreed with @cmwade77 earlier, I totally agree here. If they originally thought they would have everything ready, including ROTR, by June, then the safe bet is that it is just a few months out. Heck, at this point it could even be a month and open on June 30. Nothing they have said has precluded this. The option they chose gives them flexibility to decide. And just announce it on short notice.


----------



## agamble

gottalovepluto said:


> There will be no EMH/MM for SWGE at Disneyland. This surprised me but then I remembered MM in addition to EMH could easily overwhelm that area as the amount of people with MM access isn't capped.





reluctantredhead said:


> So are you saying that the reservation will be instead of EMH/MM?  That makes sense.  But the way PP wrote about EMM/MM, I wondered if he/she meant there would be no EMH/MM indefinitely.



EMH and MM at Disneyland park has always been for only Fantasyland and Tomorrowland. In the article they specifically state extra hours will not be available at DL but will be at WDW. This is likely due to the fact that DL EMH/MM are a Fantasyland and Tomorrowland experience whereas at WDW it can include the entire park.



Peter C said:


> Found this on Disney’s website.
> 
> 38" (97 cm) or taller
> 
> 
> Millennium Falcon: Smugglers Run
> 40" (102 cm) or taller
> 
> 
> Big Thunder Mountain Railroad
> Space Mountain
> Splash Mountain
> Star Tours
> Star Wars: Rise of the Resistance
> 
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/faq/parks/height-requirements/



Thank you for posting this. This is a discussion we had recently. Interesting that MF ended up as only a 38" ride.


----------



## disney minnie

We have never been to Disneyland and are going May 28-June 1. We are staying at Grand Californian. The only day we will be there that this is open is May 31. Did I read correctly that they will give hotel guests a time to go? 

To my knowledge this has not happened at Disney World( our home parks). If this is true I am curious how this will work. I didn’t see any details


----------



## HydroGuy

GeneralTso said:


> I booked our May 30-June 3 trip SPECIFICALLY to avoid this. Now this. We are staying on property so I assume we will get a reservation time.
> Being there, it will be insanity but I'm just going to get Zen and flow. So much for my well planned trip.


But how could you have thought that? There was a lot of speculation around here by, ahem, people like me and @Skyegirl1999 that SWGE would open as early as Memorial Day. Everyone was reading way too much into the (Deluxe) AP Blockout Calendar. All Disney ever said was “summer 2019”.


----------



## SoCalDisneyFan2708

The fact that Disney is making access to SW:GE available via *FREE* reservations when it first opens tells me this is not just a cash grab. They could have easily charged 10, 50 or even a 100 dollars or more for the reservations to get in and people would have paid it. But they aren’t doing that. It sucks not having RotR open at first but it will help even out the crowds a little. I’m sure the the reservations are going to be snatched up super quick but I hope I get one. I’m not going to wait hours to get on the Millenium Falcon ride but I’ll just be happy to walk through SW:GE and take in all the ambiance.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

I’m a bit hysterical about the lack of FastPass option for the falcon at this point too. 

I’ve been telling myself since we planned this trip over a year ago that at least I could MaxPass it and avoid standing in a four hour line! I hope they add FP sooner rather than later!


----------



## Violetspider

TikiTikiFan said:


> I’m a bit hysterical about the lack of FastPass option for the falcon at this point too.
> 
> I’ve been telling myself since we planned this trip over a year ago that at least I could MaxPass it and avoid standing in a four hour line! I hope they add FP sooner rather than later!



I'm with you there. Even the Single Rider line for MF:SR is going to be insane.


----------



## agamble

TikiTikiFan said:


> I’m a bit hysterical about the lack of FastPass option for the falcon at this point too.
> 
> I’ve been telling myself since we planned this trip over a year ago that at least I could MaxPass it and avoid standing in a four hour line! I hope they add FP sooner rather than later!


If people have to get a reservation to get into the land that could help reduce the standby line. There is always the possibility that reservations could be extended past June 23. I think Disney is trying their best to prepare for overwhelming crowds. I hope everyone going this summer gets to visit the land.


----------



## abnihon

Any speculations on how these reservations will work? Maybe like ADRS or FP+ with reservations opening at 7am 30 or 60 days ahead?


----------



## gottalovepluto

disney minnie said:


> We have never been to Disneyland and are going May 28-June 1. We are staying at Grand Californian. The only day we will be there that this is open is May 31. Did I read correctly that they will give hotel guests a time to go?
> 
> To my knowledge this has not happened at Disney World( our home parks). If this is true I am curious how this will work. I didn’t see any details


Oof. Sorry but this is all brand new to us here as well. More info will be available much closer to your dates. They say they’ll give hotel guests a pass per registered guest so that’s going for you. Whether it will be here is your 1 pm Jun 1 pass or here’s an anytime pass or here’s your priority code for the app to grab your time today we have NO idea. Unfortunately being there May 31 & Jun 1 you’re gonna basically a guinea pig. Be ready for sheer insanity on May 31 & June 1. Hit the most important DL stuff to you May 28-30. At least staying at GCH will give you easy afternoon breaks.

The bright side is you might have a great experience with the CMs! We went for the 60th right after it kicked off and it seemed like all our CM interactions were stepped up, there was an air of excitement about it since it was so new & such a big deal & the CMs were enjoying it.


----------



## gottalovepluto

GeneralTso said:


> I booked our May 30-June 3 trip SPECIFICALLY to avoid this. Now this. We are staying on property so I assume we will get a reservation time.
> Being there, it will be insanity but *I'm just going to get Zen and flow*. So much for my well planned trip.


That’s the spirit! Ooh... I hear they have spirits now in SWGE that’ll help with that


----------



## Eve & Wall-e

GeneralTso said:


> I booked our May 30-June 3 trip SPECIFICALLY to avoid this.



That's our exact dates as well. We also planned on avoiding SWGE. So now, we will be among the first to see this new land. I'm changing my mindset to start looking forward to this!


----------



## thewelts

We are booked as DVC guests for a 2 Bedroom villa (4 adults and 4 kids) at the GCV May 24-27. Is there any chance we will get to experience SWGA?


----------



## MrInfinity

CO2CA said:


> I think we're the only ones excited about this. We weren't planning a trip until the fall but decided to do a trip today from 5/26 to 6/1. Then after a few minutes, I looked on my FB newsfeed and saw the breaking news about it opening on the 31st! We're incredibly excited and can't wait for more details to get released. I think at this point it's just got to be a go with the flow.


Us too!  This is going to be awesome!  People complaining about the opening?  It's good business to get two openings out of one land by staggering the dates.  No one is going to fly across the country and be disappointed.  If you're going for this, then it's to be a part of the spectacle!  20 years from now you'll look back on your trips to Disney and know you were there -- for opening day.

It's total go with the flow.  But seems Disney has a handle on it with guaranteeing their resort guests a spot.


----------



## Self-Rescuing Princess

I wonder how this will work with the DAS system We use it every time we go for my DD who's 8. There is only three of us. Will it still be as seamless?


----------



## TikiTikiFan

They added it to the Disneyland app and if you click on it you can get to a page full of FAQs. Not much new except repeated statements of ROTR not opening until ‘later this year’- also mentioned that Hangar Bay is definitely quick-service. 

Also says that officially starting June 24th you won’t need a reservation to access the land. And this: 

Will Disney FASTPASS service be offered for the attractions at Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge?

A. No. Disney FASTPASS service, including availability via Disney MaxPass, will not initially be offered for Millennium Falcon: Smugglers Run, opening May 31, 2019, or Star Wars: Rise of the Resistance, which will open later this year. We will continually evaluate our operations and services in order to help provide a great Guest experience.

——

I could be over thinking this but the fact that both will open without FP makes me hope that the turn around for ROTR is right after it opens. 

Or.... they will seriously wait awhile before implementing FP.

Either way, I’m feeling anxious. All my hopes of MaxPass and possible dining reservations and anything else are blowing into the sunset... gulp!


----------



## HydroGuy

TikiTikiFan said:


> They added it to the Disneyland app and if you click on it you can get to a page full of FAQs. Not much new except repeated statements of ROTR not opening until ‘later this year’- also mentioned that Hangar Bay is definitely quick-service.
> 
> Also says that officially starting June 24th you won’t need a reservation to access the land. And this:
> 
> Will Disney FASTPASS service be offered for the attractions at Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge?
> 
> A. No. Disney FASTPASS service, including availability via Disney MaxPass, will not initially be offered for Millennium Falcon: Smugglers Run, opening May 31, 2019, or Star Wars: Rise of the Resistance, which will open later this year. We will continually evaluate our operations and services in order to help provide a great Guest experience.
> 
> ——
> 
> I could be over thinking this but the fact that both will open without FP makes me hope that the turn around for ROTR is right after it opens.
> 
> Or.... they will seriously wait awhile before implementing FP.
> 
> Either way, I’m feeling anxious. *All my hopes of MaxPass and possible dining reservations and anything else are blowing into the sunset... gulp*!


Yah, just the like the good old days before FP was invented. We survived then. We will survive now.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

I can’t stand for long periods of time due to medical issues and don’t qualify for DAS since I could just use a wheelchair so..... I likely won’t be able to handle a five hour line and wheelchairs don’t work for me if I’m there alone wrangling with my kids.

Oh well, we’ll just see what happens! Can always go back next year and try again if I can’t get on the rides!


----------



## Jperiod

HydroGuy said:


> Yah, just the like the good old days before FP was invented. We survived then. We will survive now.


NO!!  Hold your tongue!  I never ever want to go back to a world before FP!  There's a reason we only go to disney!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Jperiod said:


> NO!!  Hold your tongue!  I never ever want to got back to a world before FP!  There's a reason we only go to disney!



Amen! It’s a good system. I enjoy being able to book my FPs and never waiting longer than 15 mins for favorite rides! Makes it much more accessible for people too.


----------



## Mosey03

What do you all think the crowds will be like during the May 31-June 23 period?  We were planning a trip in early June and were hoping to avoid Galaxy's Edge opening.  This is an extended family trip and my parents are now rethinking going.  My mom is afraid it will be hard just to get into the parks - as in to get there, get through security, enter the park, etc.  I'm thinking it will be pretty well-controlled during that time period with the required reservations for those weeks. What do you think?  My parents are hesitant to go if it's going to be a madhouse just to get into the parks every day.  That's the part that has them worried.


----------



## agamble

Not sure where they got this info or exactly how Disney would monitor this (the app was suggested) but Freshbaked is saying that people can only book one reservation to GE in 3 weeks. That guests will not be allowed to book another reservation to enter GE until 3 weeks after their initial visit.


----------



## midnight star

TikiTikiFan said:


> They added it to the Disneyland app and if you click on it you can get to a page full of FAQs. Not much new except repeated statements of ROTR not opening until ‘later this year’- also mentioned that Hangar Bay is definitely quick-service.
> 
> Also says that officially starting June 24th you won’t need a reservation to access the land. And this:
> 
> Will Disney FASTPASS service be offered for the attractions at Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge?
> 
> A. No. Disney FASTPASS service, including availability via Disney MaxPass, will not initially be offered for Millennium Falcon: Smugglers Run, opening May 31, 2019, or Star Wars: Rise of the Resistance, which will open later this year. We will continually evaluate our operations and services in order to help provide a great Guest experience.
> 
> ——
> 
> I could be over thinking this but the fact that both will open without FP makes me hope that the turn around for ROTR is right after it opens.
> 
> Or.... they will seriously wait awhile before implementing FP.
> 
> Either way, I’m feeling anxious. All my hopes of MaxPass and possible dining reservations and anything else are blowing into the sunset... gulp!


Here is the screen shot of it, and where you click the star to get the info.


----------



## Mrs. W

agamble said:


> Not sure where they got this info or exactly how Disney would monitor this (the app was suggested) but Freshbaked is saying that people can only book one reservation to GE in 3 weeks. That guests will not be allowed to book another reservation to enter GE until 3 weeks after their initial visit.



Interesting! I can’t imagine that’ll be popular, but it makes sense; at least, initially. That should increase the opportunities for most people to experience the land if Disney is only allowing guests to visit the land once per 3 weeks. I wonder if this rumor will come to fruition.

Tracking it does seem tricky but I don’t doubt it can be done.


----------



## DnA2010

reisdawg said:


> Just got a DVC reservation for May 31st at Grand Californian.  It's a 3 bedroom for me and a friend but completely worth being there opening day!



I can’t even imagine the cost of that! Need another friend?!


----------



## akmomesq

A month or so ago, we booked a trip arriving 5/27 departing 6/1. We’re staying at GCH. I feel like we just won the lottery. My family is so excited!


----------



## Tink1987

I think we have to remember that we are doing the exact same thing here as we were doing a couple of weeks ago - still trying to second guess everything! We have just moved on from guessing the opening date. We know an opening date and that there will be opening phases but still little else. 

We don't know when these no cost reservations will be up for grabs for one, we don't know when ROTR will open and the main thing for me is will everything else open from May 31st or will other things be shoehorned into phase 2. 

This is where Disney annoys me. They expect people like me to drop thousands on booking a last minute international trip but drip feed us little info.


----------



## Tink1987

Further to what I said above about this all being second guessing so take this with a pinch of salt - some people are saying on Twitter that it’s been confirmed by Disney that the no cost reservation will be available on the day of your park visit, once you have scanned your part ticket at the entrance. Thus making it like a MP.

This makes sense to me as the capability is there for them to implement this. Again, only seeing a few people saying it so take it how you want. I don’t like this because again it’s clever on Disney’s part. Come down for the day anyway and maybe get into our new land! If not, stay and spend some money anyway on other things. And you’ve already bought a park ticket if you aren’t a AP holder.


----------



## nkereina

GeneralTso said:


> I booked our May 30-June 3 trip SPECIFICALLY to avoid this. Now this. We are staying on property so I assume we will get a reservation time.
> Being there, it will be insanity but I'm just going to get Zen and flow. So much for my well planned trip.



Look at the bright side - at least you will be able to experience it and be there for the opening. Even if you're not a Star Wars fan, it's a cool thing to say you were there for opening weekend of it, especially years from now! Even if you choose not to wait for any of the attractions, it will still be cool to walk through and experience everything with all the buzz around it that weekend.


----------



## sherilaine

beachdreamr1229 said:


> I'm really excited they decided to do a soft opening.  *It should help them with crowd issues and being prepared for the full onslaught once everything is open*.  I'm slightly bummed only because I just agreed to chaperone a grad nite at Universal on opening day...but I will live.  I'm super envious of everyone who will get to go this summer.



I'd like everyone to consider how often your average person reads fine print.  I predict a LOT of people who hear May 31st will be full stop and read or listen no more - they are going to show up in droves and ask "reservation?....what reservation?"

I think Disney should have put a big red "soft opening" stamp on this announcement rather than bury it in articles that only serious planners and Disney fans will read through entirely.


----------



## sherilaine

HydroGuy said:


> But how could you have thought that? There was a lot of speculation around here by, ahem, people like me and @Skyegirl1999 that SWGE would open as early as Memorial Day. Everyone was reading way too much into the (Deluxe) AP Blockout Calendar. All Disney ever said was “summer 2019”.



I find it interesting how people think summer includes May somehow - Summer starts around June 21st - so I don't think it was ridiculous for people to think that was the date they might use.  However, it does seem that the further south you go of course summer starts earlier and earlier so I guess it's read as more of a weather thing rather than an actual season?

We live in Canada and I can assure you Winter does not wait until December 21st to rear it's ugly head!!


----------



## wareagle57

TikiTikiFan said:


> I can’t stand for long periods of time due to medical issues and don’t qualify for DAS since I could just use a wheelchair so..... I likely won’t be able to handle a five hour line and wheelchairs don’t work for me if I’m there alone wrangling with my kids.
> 
> Oh well, we’ll just see what happens! Can always go back next year and try again if I can’t get on the rides!



Then honestly, I think this is a legitimate claim for a DAS. I'd just be honest with them. It's worth a shot.


----------



## Cera1234

This might be a silly question, but when Carsland opened wasn't it also huge crows and really long lines etc.?  Or will the opening of SW:GE be even crazier?  I'm not a SW fan at all (never even seen a movie!) so maybe I don't understand how big this really is......


----------



## Skyegirl1999

sherilaine said:


> I find it interesting how people think summer includes May somehow - Summer starts around June 21st - so I don't think it was ridiculous for people to think that was the date they might use.  However, it does seem that the further south you go of course summer starts earlier and earlier so I guess it's read as more of a weather thing rather than an actual season?
> 
> We live in Canada and I can assure you Winter does not wait until December 21st to rear it's ugly head!!


The “summer” season at Disneyland has traditionally started on Memorial Day, which is thought of as a summer kick-off for many people.

I also thought that the blockout changes - particularly knocking out the lower two tiers for ALL of June - indicated an earlier opening.  There was no reason to do that to the lower passes if SWGE wasn’t going to be open.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Cera1234 said:


> This might be a silly question, but when Carsland opened wasn't it also huge crows and really long lines etc.?  Or will the opening of SW:GE be even crazier?  I'm not a SW fan at all (never even seen a movie!) so maybe I don't understand how big this really is......


This is going to be a whole different ballgame.


----------



## VandVsmama

Re: AP block out dates:

According to the DL website, the So Cal APs summer block out starts on 5/31.  Ends on 9/2, so the first day they can get into DL using their AP is Tuesday 9/3.  Heads up to everybody going to DL in September!  SWGE will be CROWDED IN EARLY SEPTEMBER!  Why?  All of those AP holders will be going solely for the purpose of seeing SWGE.

Deluxe AP summer block outs:
Sat 6/1
Fri 6/7 - Sun 6/9
Fri 6/14 - Sun 6/16
Fri 6/21 - Sun 8/18

Signature APs - no block out dates

I suspect that there are now a lot more Deluxe AP holders than we might realize.  So basically all of the Deluxe AP folks will be able to get into SWGE (with a reservation, mind you) on 5/31 (opening day) and on Mon-Thurs in June with the last day being Thursday 6/20.

I highly suspect that the Rise of the Resistance ride will open on or around 6/21-6/23.  Thus, the ONLY way you will be able to get to SWGE between 6/21 & 8/18 is EITHER if you have a Signature AP OR you've paid for a regular ticket like everybody else.

If you're traveling to DL in June, I think that the BEST days for you to try for a reservation into SWGE will be Fridays, Saturdays, and Sundays beginning 6/1.

After 6/23, the 1-month of "reservation only" ends.  That's when I think they'll put both rides on FP and Max Pass.  As a result, sales of Max Pass will soar.  So Cal & Deluxe AP folks will complain...A LOT...when they're eligible to return to DL...and have great difficulty getting a FP to either ride without Max Pass.  I can already hear the cries of "pay to play! It's not fair! We should all be given Max Pass for free!"

I kind of like the "1 reservation in a 3 week period" thing, to be honest. In a way, it makes it more equitable for everyone during that 1st month after grand opening period.  If it works well, then I bet they'll do the same "1 reservation in a 3 week period to get on RotR ride" when RotR opens later in the summer.

I also think that DL will likely NOT allow you to book that reservation ahead of time...you will probably need to have scanned your ticket at the main gate that day before you can make a reservation.  Primary way of making the reservation would likely be in the Disneyland app. Backup method would probably be to go to a kiosk of some sort...that will be a long line and a nightmare.  WDW veterans will protest.  Some AP holders will protest.  Out of town vacationers will protest.  But we're talking about ONE ride, people.

As a result, @HydroGuy's tried & true recommendation of staying within walking distance of the main entrance will still apply.  Early bird will get the worm.  Be in line at the DL main gate 60-90 min before regular park opening. And after you've scanned your ticket to enter the park, get a SWGE entry reservation.  If you're an on site hotel guest, they'll probably give you one at check in...so I suspect that the only 'ahead of time' way to do that is to stay at PPH, DLH, or GCH.  Everybody else will have to do it same day.


----------



## VandVsmama

Another possible reason for a potential "1 entry reservation every 3 weeks" is to prevent local AP holders from basically spending several days in a row in June (Mon-Thurs for Deluxe AP holders, Sun-Sat for Signature AP holders) from basically hogging a lot of the reservations by going back again and again several days in a row.  People are VERY passionate about Star Wars.  Like religious level sort of fan base.  

The 2 SWGE rides are pretty much going to be THE most epic attraction experiences at any theme park ever.  Going on it just ONE time in 3 weeks makes that ride experience something akin to discovering the most valuable & precious gemstone you've ever laid your eyes on...and you only get to see it once every 3 weeks.

When Pandora opened, people were willing to wait in line at WDW for 4+ hours just to go on it one time.  Over a year later, the stand by wait time for that ride is often 2+ hours long.  If you're VERY lucky, you can snag a FP+ for it on one of the last days of your multi-day on-site WDW stay.  And if you're even more lucky, you can go on it right before closing and only wait an hour to go on it.  The Pandora Flight of Passage right is, to date, one of THE best ride experiences I've ever had.

And the 2 SWGE rides are going to be even better than that.

THAT is why DL is doing it this way.  It'll be worth it.  We'll be going in March of next year.  I am SO looking forward to that experience.  I predict that we'll be seeing a lot of video of grown men crying when they're in SWGE.  seriously.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

VandVsmama said:


> Re: AP block out dates:
> I also think that DL will likely NOT allow you to book that reservation ahead of time...you will probably need to have scanned your ticket at the main gate that day before you can make a reservation.  Primary way of making the reservation would likely be in the Disneyland app. Backup method would probably be to go to a kiosk of some sort...that will be a long line and a nightmare.  WDW veterans will protest.  Some AP holders will protest.  Out of town vacationers will protest.  But we're talking about ONE ride, people.



I disagree, I think the idea behind the reservations is to try to eliminate people lining up days in advance to try to get into SWGE. Disneyland already has problems with crowds and they know it; they've probably figured out that it's better for their website to crash from the influx of people trying to get reservations than what will happen if they have lines that are days long to get into the turnstiles.

What I can see is something similar to WDW FP+ where you have to have a some type of park admission on your account to be able to access the online reservations.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

They can most certainly limit APs to one entry during the entire reservation period, and, frankly, that is what I expect will be done. As for tracking and limiting others, I'm sure they have the ability and wouldn't be surprised if the policy is simply one reservation per person from May 31 - June 23.


----------



## lcp9

ugh, I wish they had incorporated this into a third park or made a separate entrance. we have zero interest in star wars and I suspect it's going to really degrade the park experience for our family for a few years.


----------



## RedM94

I just spoke to my DVC Guide, and he told me they are being told that anyone with a Disneyland Resort Hotel reservation will receive a designated time to visit GE.  He believes it will be in the form of an email.


----------



## DLgal

There is NO way that the reservation system will be set up so that you can't make a reservation until you enter the park. NO WAY. The whole purpose of this system at Disneyland is to control crowds onsite. 

I suspect they will simply have a sign up online where you sign into your Disney account (I think having a Disney account will be required and that is how they will track it) and then reserve a time slot, naming the number of guests who will be with you. You will get a print out or it will show on your app, and you will show that to gain entry to the land on your designated day. If people make a reservation without a ticket, they will likely be told that a ticket will be required for regular park admission on the day of their reservation. I suspect the printout will say "Not a theme park admission ticket" in huge, bold lettering on the top. If those people don't show up at their designated day/time, too bad. I think they will build in a certain percentage of no shows into the system, likely overbooking it somewhat. 

What I think people WILL be able to do is, book a time slot once PER REGISTERED GUEST. Like, in my household, I will be able to book a time slot for "4 guests" under my account, and my husband will also be able to do so, on a different day. They cannot require ALL guests coming into the land to make their own reservation (like, kids can't create a Disney account) and they have to account for large or extended families where not all the adults will have a Disney account (grandparents, etc). 

Once you make the reservation online, it will likely just be "Registered member plus X number of guests." I think they will make it non transferable, or people will sell them online. So, each reservation will likely be linked to one Disney account.


----------



## HydroGuy

Skyegirl1999 said:


> The “summer” season at Disneyland has traditionally started on Memorial Day, which is thought of as a summer kick-off for many people.
> 
> I also thought that the blockout changes - particularly knocking out the lower two tiers for ALL of June - indicated an earlier opening.  There was no reason to do that to the lower passes if SWGE wasn’t going to be open.


@Skyegirl1999 amd I have agreed on this for many months but I think almost everyone else was laser focused on June 21.


sherilaine said:


> I find it interesting how people think summer includes May somehow - Summer starts around June 21st - so I don't think it was ridiculous for people to think that was the date they might use.  However, it does seem that the further south you go of course summer starts earlier and earlier so I guess it's read as more of a weather thing rather than an actual season?
> 
> We live in Canada and I can assure you Winter does not wait until December 21st to rear it's ugly head!!





Skyegirl1999 said:


> The “summer” season at Disneyland has traditionally started on Memorial Day, which is thought of as a summer kick-off for many people.
> 
> I also thought that the blockout changes - particularly knocking out the lower two tiers for ALL of June - indicated an earlier opening.  There was no reason to do that to the lower passes if SWGE wasn’t going to be open.


@Skyegirl1999 and I have agreed on this for many months, including why we thought SWGE opening would be earlier than June 21, but I think almost everyone else was laser focused on June 21. She (we) are right in DLR context that summer season has started Memorial Day weekend for the last 5 years. For the Canadians and others outside the USA, Memorial Day is always the final Monday of May. And that means the Friday before Memorial Day is when the "Memorial Day weekend" starts and when DLR kicks into high gear. For anyone interested in the nitty gritty details, see this thread of mine:

"Choosing When To Visit DLR: Summary of High and Low Season and When Each Happens" www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=36509602


----------



## midnight star

HydroGuy said:


> @Skyegirl1999 amd I have agreed on this for many months but I think almost everyone else was laser focused on June 21.
> 
> 
> @Skyegirl1999 and I have agreed on this for many months, including why we thought SWGE opening would be earlier than June 21, but I think almost everyone else was laser focused on June 21. She (we) are right in DLR context that summer season has started Memorial Day weekend for the last 5 years. For the Canadians and others outside the USA, Memorial Day is always the final Monday of May. And that means the Friday before Memorial Day is when the "Memorial Day weekend" starts and when DLR kicks into high gear. For anyone interested in the nitty gritty details, see this thread of mine:
> 
> "Choosing When To Visit DLR: Summary of High and Low Season and When Each Happens" www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=36509602


I was hoping for late June so it wouldn’t be insane All summer only part of it...but just July and August. Oh well. I’m hoping these phases help though! It might be a good idea.


----------



## abnihon

I currently have a few weeks booked at the Hojo because I didn’t know when I could go.
So I may have a choice between going May 22-30 or early June and I’m torn...
I may see how things pan out with this reservation system and see how easy it is to get one if you’re off site.
Honestly I’m excited about how they’re choosing to do it.
I think it will help control crowds and manage expectations if I know whether we can or can’t get into SWGE before we arrive and when.
I haven’t bought plane tickets yet so dates are still flexible and I can try to either go before May 31st or after when I can get a reservation for SWGE and plan around that.
The worst case scenario would be to go after May 31st and NOT even be able to get into the land but still having to deal with the crowds. 
Not sure what I’d do under that scenario...


----------



## midnight star

Something I just thought of...when is the new structure going to be done?? One thing that scares me outside of the crowds from the parks is the parking and security situation...


----------



## sherilaine

So nowhere does it say an _*advanced*_ reservation is required - at least nowhere I have seen?  The only way this will manage crowds is if people know they have to book a reservation before going to the park - if the reservation can be made after they enter the park then it still could end up being people lined up for days/overnight waiting to get in - right?


----------



## abnihon

sherilaine said:


> So nowhere does it say an _*advanced*_ reservation is required - at least nowhere I have seen?  The only way this will manage crowds is if people know they have to book a reservation before going to the park - if the reservation can be made after they enter the park then it still could end up being people lined up for days/overnight waiting to get in - right?



Exactly. It HAS to be in advance.  Only way to control crowds and avoid angry mob descending on guest services when they couldn’t get into SWGE.
If reservation was only AFTER entering that’s the same as having Maxpass and only allowing those with FP in next hour to enter (similar to how they did entry to Pandora). And they are clearly NOT doing it that way so it has to be a reservation in advance.


----------



## sherilaine

abnihon said:


> Exactly. It HAS to be in advance.  Only way to control crowds and avoid angry mob descending on guest services when they couldn’t get into SWGE.
> If reservation was only AFTER entering that’s the same as having Maxpass and only allowing those with FP in next hour to enter (similar to how they did entry to Pandora). And they are clearly NOT doing it that way so it has to be a reservation in advance.



I agree - but until Disney clarifies that - it's only an assumption.


----------



## dina444444

midnight star said:


> Something I just thought of...when is the new structure going to be done?? One thing that scares me outside of the crowds from the parks is the parking and security situation...


Pretty soon. It should be open before SWGE opens.

The connectors to the existing structure are just about done. They are putting up supports for the planter boxes. The eascaltor plaza is close to completion. Only major things left are paving the ground and building the new security set up.


----------



## StarlitNight05

sherilaine said:


> I'd like everyone to consider how often your average person reads fine print.  I predict a LOT of people who hear May 31st will be full stop and read or listen no more - they are going to show up in droves and ask "reservation?....what reservation?"
> 
> I think Disney should have put a big red "soft opening" stamp on this announcement rather than bury it in articles that only serious planners and Disney fans will read through entirely.


I was thinking about that too. Even on some instagram posts I noticed people just responding things like "Awesome!" and "I'm going to book now!" Makes me wonder if they went to go find the blog post, or read the fine print. I'm guessing for a lot of those people the answer is no.

God help the poor CMs working at City Hall...


----------



## Tinkerbell7479

Dipping my toe in here.  I found out I'm going to to LA for a conference and since I'm going to be on the other side of the country I'm going to go to Disneyland! I'm a WDW vet and this will be my first visit.  My sister and I are going and we're planning on going a few days before the conference then she'll head home and I'll conference it up.  Of course yesterday we found out that the day we arrive is opening day for SWGE! so i'm a bit panicked but i think we'll make it work.  i rushed to book a room off property yesterday so i have that set.  I'm going to try and get us a reservation but not holding out hope, especially since with yesterday's announcement we found out our WDW trip is happening 1 week after the world opening! its a perfect storm! So am I correct in assuming there has not been an announcement on making reservations yet?


----------



## LizzyS

tarheelalum said:


> I have to say this is disappointing news. I was hoping that Disney was going to open a ready for primetime land that was going to be spectacular. But this sounds like another Pixar Pier, except worse. They have had years to make this happen. Pixar Pier had months. If Star Wars isn't ready for a complete opening due to weather, they should delay it and have people work 24/7 to get it ready.
> 
> This just seems really tacky. Instead of having two rides to split crowds, now the complete focus will be on one and most park goers will probably not get to ride it. With a relatively low number of riders per hour, in a 8am to 12am operating day, the majority of park goers will not get an opportunity to ride this single attraction. Just image how people will feel if they come across the country to see Star Wars but never actually get a chance to ride anything? Can you imagine how angry people will be? I can see this turning into a public relations and social media nightmare with people standing in line at City Hall asking for refunds. If they would just wait a little while longer they could greatly increase capacity with the additional attraction and significantly reduce the chances of people feeling ripped off. This all seems remarkably shortsighted.



Our tour guide last week said they HAVE been working on Galaxy's Edge 24/7.


----------



## sherilaine

Tinkerbell7479 said:


> Dipping my toe in here.  I found out I'm going to to LA for a conference and since I'm going to be on the other side of the country I'm going to go to Disneyland! I'm a WDW vet and this will be my first visit.  My sister and I are going and we're planning on going a few days before the conference then she'll head home and I'll conference it up.  Of course yesterday we found out that the day we arrive is opening day for SWGE! so i'm a bit panicked but i think we'll make it work.  i rushed to book a room off property yesterday so i have that set.  I'm going to try and get us a reservation but not holding out hope, especially since with yesterday's announcement we found out our WDW trip is happening 1 week after the world opening! its a perfect storm! So am I correct in assuming there has not been an announcement on making reservations yet?



The details of how to go about making a reservation for SWGE have not yet been published.  My only comment would be - is there anyway you can manage to stay at even Paradise Pier as that could improve your odds and would give you a jump on the crowds with EMH?  I never recommend staying onsite but this is unknown territory here.


----------



## dina444444

FYI. All three on site hotels are sold out online for 5/30-6/1.


----------



## Tink1987

abnihon said:


> Exactly. It HAS to be in advance.  Only way to control crowds and avoid angry mob descending on guest services when they couldn’t get into SWGE.
> If reservation was only AFTER entering that’s the same as having Maxpass and only allowing those with FP in next hour to enter (similar to how they did entry to Pandora). And they are clearly NOT doing it that way so it has to be a reservation in advance.



That doesn't control the angry mob who have park tickets though - they will still enter the park early, get to the entrance or as close as they can to GE and then kick off saying what advanced reservations did I need? Then they will go to guest services!


----------



## Tinkerbell7479

sherilaine said:


> The details of how to go about making a reservation for SWGE have not yet been published. My only comment would be - is there anyway you can manage to stay at even Paradise Pier as that could improve your odds and would give you a jump on the crowds with EMH? I never recommend staying onsite but this is unknown territory here.


I wish it was a possibility but the price I got was too good.  I'm not stressed about getting a reservation I'm going to try and I'll keep an eye on this thread and try but if we don't get them I'm going to enjoy everything else DL has to offer 

I am a bit afraid of the angry mob that don't have reservations and are trying to get in.


----------



## pharmama

So does anyone still think there may be paid previews prior to the 31st?  It’s probably better for my wallet if the answer no but we’re there the weekend prior to opening for DDs 14th bday...


----------



## javeyloveschelsi

sherilaine said:


> I'd like everyone to consider how often your average person reads fine print.  I predict a LOT of people who hear May 31st will be full stop and read or listen no more - they are going to show up in droves and ask "reservation?....what reservation?"
> 
> I think Disney should have put a big red "soft opening" stamp on this announcement rather than bury it in articles that only serious planners and Disney fans will read through entirely.



This was my exact thought when right after they announced the dates. I got an email from a Disney travel agent where ONLY the opening dates were put in the email. Of course they wanted you to email them to book for you, etc., but nothing was put in there about reservations or any notice that not everyone may make it into the area...I am not on social media anymore other than this board and am wondering what effects that will have as well with what (I’m assuming) as just the opening date being passed around. They are the experts though, so crossing fingers for the CMs that all runs smoothly.


----------



## agamble

DLgal said:


> There is NO way that the reservation system will be set up so that you can't make a reservation until you enter the park. NO WAY. The whole purpose of this system at Disneyland is to control crowds onsite.
> 
> I suspect they will simply have a sign up online where you sign into your Disney account (I think having a Disney account will be required and that is how they will track it) and then reserve a time slot, naming the number of guests who will be with you. You will get a print out or it will show on your app, and you will show that to gain entry to the land on your designated day. If people make a reservation without a ticket, they will likely be told that a ticket will be required for regular park admission on the day of their reservation. I suspect the printout will say "Not a theme park admission ticket" in huge, bold lettering on the top. If those people don't show up at their designated day/time, too bad. I think they will build in a certain percentage of no shows into the system, likely overbooking it somewhat.
> 
> What I think people WILL be able to do is, book a time slot once PER REGISTERED GUEST. Like, in my household, I will be able to book a time slot for "4 guests" under my account, and my husband will also be able to do so, on a different day. They cannot require ALL guests coming into the land to make their own reservation (like, kids can't create a Disney account) and they have to account for large or extended families where not all the adults will have a Disney account (grandparents, etc).
> 
> Once you make the reservation online, it will likely just be "Registered member plus X number of guests." I think they will make it non transferable, or people will sell them online. So, each reservation will likely be linked to one Disney account.



I agree that it makes the most sense to control crowds by having guests sign up online. I disagree that you and your husband can both make reservations. Reservations will be tied to admission media. My kids don't have a Disney account, but I can put their's and my husband's and even my mom's tickets all in my account for MP. If I can do it for MP I can do it to make a reservation for GE. So I expect the reservations to be tied to admission. Otherwise so many APnlocals with friends could just sign up for themselves and X number of friends.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

agamble said:


> I agree that it makes the most sense to control crowds by having guests sign up online. I disagree that you and your husband can both make reservations. Reservations will be tied to admission media. My kids don't have a Disney account, but I can put their's and my husband's and even my mom's tickets all in my account for MP. If I can do it for MP I can do it to make a reservation for GE. So I expect the reservations to be tied to admission. Otherwise so many APnlocals with friends could just sign up for themselves and X number of friends.



Exactly my thoughts. I'm assuming APs will be eligible for only one reservation for their own ticket during the May 31 - June 23 dates. Similarly, they can tie one reservation to each 1-day, 2-day, 3-day, 4-day, or 5-day ticket. I'm guessing they probably won't go so far as to figure out how to block anyone from making multiple visits during that period with a new ticket each time, but that is pricey and during such a short period of time, you aren't likely to have all that many guests who will visit the parks multiple times using different ticket media each time.


----------



## DLgal

agamble said:


> I agree that it makes the most sense to control crowds by having guests sign up online. I disagree that you and your husband can both make reservations. Reservations will be tied to admission media. My kids don't have a Disney account, but I can put their's and my husband's and even my mom's tickets all in my account for MP. If I can do it for MP I can do it to make a reservation for GE. So I expect the reservations to be tied to admission. Otherwise so many APnlocals with friends could just sign up for themselves and X number of friends.



Not everyone has annual passes though. What of people coming who haven't purchased tickets yet?  Who is to say that my 3 guests are the rest of my family members?


----------



## dina444444

DLgal said:


> Not everyone has annual passes though. What of people coming who haven't purchased tickets yet?  Who is to say that my 3 guests are the rest of my family members?


I think to register your going to have to have valid admission for each person when you register.


----------



## DLgal

dina444444 said:


> I think to register your going to have to have valid admission for each person when you register.



No way. That will leave out a huge number of guests.


----------



## CO2CA

I'm sooo curious to find out how they're going to do reservations. I don't think it'll be show up and get one at the park, as that will create a madhouse at park opening. But how are they going to manage accepting advanced reservations? Hopefully they'll release details soon!


----------



## rteetz

DLgal said:


> No way. That will leave out a huge number of guests.


Yes way. If they let everyone register who doesn't have ticket media on their accounts that would cause even more issues.


----------



## agamble

DLgal said:


> Not everyone has annual passes though. What of people coming who haven't purchased tickets yet?  Who is to say that my 3 guests are the rest of my family members?



Guests? You make a reservation for your own ticket. You won't get guests. It doesn't leave out anyone. The reservations will be tied to a specific ticket, 99% sure of that. CM can scan the ticket just like a FP and they'll know whether you are eligible to enter the land or queue for the ride. Highly unlikely they'll say you and 3 guests can enter. That doesn't make sense with the tech they've put in place these last few years. So many things can be attached to admission media (tickets).

ETA: This app tech is not related to APs. Regular tickets are added to the app and used for MP everyday.


----------



## Blue32

I just want to add that I think it was very smart on Disney’s part by not initially offering FP for these rides. I think there is just going to be too much demand and that will cause its own set of issues. How long did it take Universal to finally add EP for the Potter rides? I wonder if Disney will employ a similar strategy long term for these rides at first?


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

DLgal said:


> No way. That will leave out a huge number of guests.



Um, maybe, but I think there will be more eligible guests left than the capacity of the land every day. I expect these reservations to sell out completely for the time period, and not everyone is going to get one. And can't any ticket be added to an account these days, even those ones you buy at the grocery store? I'm not exactly sure what you think the impediment is. Yes, it will leave people out who can't or won't use the internet or an app I suppose, but then I would guess those people are probably getting used to being left out of certain things in modern life.


----------



## rachaeld

longtimedisneylurker said:


> Um, maybe, but I think there will be more eligible guests left than the capacity of the land every day. I expect these reservations to sell out completely for the time period, and not everyone is going to get one. And can't any ticket be added to an account these days, even those ones you buy at the grocery store? I'm not exactly sure what you think the impediment is. Yes, it will leave people out who can't or won't use the internet or an app I suppose, but then I would guess those people are probably getting used to being left out of certain things in modern life.


We are coming from New Zealand (although after this time period so it won’t apply to us), the tickets we have are a voucher that needs to be redeemed for tickets at the ticket booth.  The voucher itself can’t be scanned into the app.  I imagine a lot of people would be in a similar situation.


----------



## RedM94

We are booked at the VGC May 29 through June 3 and am trying to wrap my head around the SWGE opening.  Do the bag check stations along Disneyland Dr, Harbor, and at the GCH close overnight?  If they do close overnight, what time do they open in the morning?


----------



## HydroGuy

Something they did at Tokyo Disneyland for a super popular show was a lottery system. You scan your park admission ticket/AP like when getting a paper FP, and then you get a FP-like paper ticket out either with a reservation or with a "sorry" message.

In the case of SWGE hotel guests could just be given that FP-like paper ticket. Other guests have to scan into the lottery.


----------



## RedM94

HydroGuy said:


> Something they did at Tokyo Disneyland for a super popular show was a lottery system. You scan your park admission ticket/AP like when getting a paper FP, and then you get a FP-like paper ticket out either with a reservation or with a "sorry" message.
> 
> In the case of SWGE hotel guests could just be given that FP-like paper ticket. Other guests have to scan into the lottery.



@HydroGuy That is a very interesting point that you raise.  As a veteran of SWW in Florida it was not uncommon for people to sleep in line for a reserved autograph fast pass.  

I have a split stay, two reservations booked.  The first is May 29, through the 31, and then June 1 through the 3rd.  I am wondering how that will play out.  Two opportunities to visit?


----------



## HydroGuy

RedM94 said:


> We are booked at the VGC May 29 through June 3 and am trying to wrap my head around the SWGE opening.  Do the bag check stations along Disneyland Dr, Harbor, and at the GCH close overnight?  If they do close overnight, what time do they open in the morning?


They do close, but folks can still walk through to go from DTD to Harbor side hotels.

Not sure if you have been to DLR before, but the Esplanade between DL and DCA is all within security. Anyone there before the security opens is asked to leave to go outside security and re-enter. Not sure how they handle DTD since they moved security outside DTD.


----------



## RedM94

HydroGuy said:


> They do close, but folks can still walk through to go from DTD to Harbor side hotels.
> 
> Not sure if you have been to DLR before, but the Esplanade between DL and DCA is all within security. Anyone there before the security opens is asked to leave to go outside security and re-enter. Not sure how they handle DTD since they moved security outside DTD.
> 
> This will be our third trip, But only ever entered through GCH.  Thank you for clarifying.  Do you know what time security opens, and do they all open at the same time, including GCH?



This will be our third trip, but we have only ever entered through the GCH.  Thank you for the information!  Do you know if the bag check at GCH opens at the same time as the Esplanade bag checks?


----------



## BadPinkTink

HydroGuy said:


> They do close, but folks can still walk through to go from DTD to Harbor side hotels.
> 
> Not sure if you have been to DLR before, but the Esplanade between DL and DCA is all within security. Anyone there before the security opens is asked to leave to go outside security and re-enter. Not sure how they handle DTD since they moved security outside DTD.



so in theory, people can arrive the night before and camp out overnight on the Esplanade, BUT when security opens the next morning, all these people will be moved out of their unofficial queue, will have to go through secuity check and then requeue. 

Having seen and experienced similar for concerts, thats a holy nightmare. At least for concerts, its usually a one night thing, but this could potentially be every night. The esplanade could turn into a big mess, with the late night people leaving the parks and the early arrivials for the next day


----------



## HydroGuy

BadPinkTink said:


> so in theory, people can arrive the night before and camp out overnight on the Esplanade, BUT when security opens the next morning, all these people will be moved out of their unofficial queue, will have to go through secuity check and then requeue.
> 
> Having seen and experienced similar for concerts, thats a holy nightmare. At least for concerts, its usually a one night thing, but this could potentially be every night. The esplanade could turn into a big mess, with the late night people leaving the parks and the early arrivials for the next day


Yes, but I suspect something special will be set up for SWGE opening.

I have never been for a big event where folks arrive the night before, but others around here have.


----------



## HydroGuy

RedM94 said:


> Do you know if the bag check at GCH opens at the same time as the Esplanade bag checks?


I do not know for sure but I believe they do.


----------



## nintz

My concern with Galaxy's edge in DL is what happens AFTER June 23. The way I read it, there won't be EMH offered, or a reservation. Were staying at DH late July. Just the way it reads, there's no benefit to stay on property. Please discuss this among yourselves.... (Dating myself).


----------



## BadPinkTink

nintz said:


> My concern with Galaxy's edge in DL is what happens AFTER June 23. The way I read it, there won't be EMH offered, or a reservation. Were staying at DH late July. Just the way it reads, there's no benefit to stay on property. Please discuss this among yourselves.... (Dating myself).



yes, thats how I see it too, that staying on property only gives an advantage while the reservation system is in place. From June 24, everyone , no matter where you stay or what type of ticket you have will have equal opportunity to enter the land, depending on crowd levels.  I have seen speculation that on June 24 Smugglers Run will be available on Fastpass / Maxpass system. It is also just speculation at the moment as to whether Smugglers Run wil ONLY be on Maspass and will not have free Fastpass kiosks. At the moment there are far too many unknowns


----------



## Violetspider

nintz said:


> My concern with Galaxy's edge in DL is what happens AFTER June 23. The way I read it, there won't be EMH offered, or a reservation. Were staying at DH late July. Just the way it reads, there's no benefit to stay on property. Please discuss this among yourselves.... (Dating myself).



Yep, no benefit with respect to SWGE after June 23rd. Disney will be evaluating the results of the "experiment" though. It will all depend on how badly the opening "breaks" DL (how many complaints/comments they receive). I don't think crowds will miraculously normalize come June 24th. Disney will likely need to come up with another plan to deal with crowd control in general and access for onsite guests. Just having a disclaimer that resort package reservations don't guarantee access to the land or its rides isn't going to fly very far IMO.


----------



## agamble

nintz said:


> My concern with Galaxy's edge in DL is what happens AFTER June 23. The way I read it, there won't be EMH offered, or a reservation. Were staying at DH late July. Just the way it reads, there's no benefit to stay on property. Please discuss this among yourselves.... (Dating myself).


There may not be any direct SW benefit to staying on site. There will still be benefits to staying on site. Still EMH, just not for SWGE, which makes sense as it is not part of Fantasyland or Tomorrowland. Still the "Disney bubble" some people want. And close proximity. We like to stay across the street, but some people want to stay at a Disneyland hotel. Also, there could still be an unannounced benefit.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

rachaeld said:


> We are coming from New Zealand (although after this time period so it won’t apply to us), the tickets we have are a voucher that needs to be redeemed for tickets at the ticket booth.  The voucher itself can’t be scanned into the app.  I imagine a lot of people would be in a similar situation.



Well, then we are back to the idea of a same-day reservation system or even the lottery-type system used in Tokyo. The only guests who will have the for-sure ticket in will be on-site guests. It was made clear that a reservation system would be available but access wouldn't be guaranteed for all visitors. Nothing in the press release absolutely said it would be a book-ahead reservation system. Regardless of how they implement it, I am confident it will be directly tied to the ticket media to insure one reservation per guest for the time period for APs and one reservation per guest per other kind of ticket since that is something they can definitely track and control with the tech available to them.

In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if they went with a multi-prong approach. Disney knows what the land's capacity is. They will know how many reservations they are setting aside for hotel guests for any given day. Then they can choose how many to set aside for APs each day. APs can go online and see if they get lucky enough to not crash the system and snag a reservation. All remaining reservations for the day can be issued to day guests through a fastpass or lottery type system on the day of once the guest is in the park. Whenever they succeed at snagging their reservation, the ticket blocks them out from having one for any additional days remaining on their ticket. Lots of possibilities about how this can all work.


----------



## DLgal

agamble said:


> Guests? You make a reservation for your own ticket. You won't get guests. It doesn't leave out anyone. The reservations will be tied to a specific ticket, 99% sure of that. CM can scan the ticket just like a FP and they'll know whether you are eligible to enter the land or queue for the ride. Highly unlikely they'll say you and 3 guests can enter. That doesn't make sense with the tech they've put in place these last few years. So many things can be attached to admission media (tickets).
> 
> ETA: This app tech is not related to APs. Regular tickets are added to the app and used for MP everyday.



Agree to disagree. 

I see how many people buy tickets day of or have vouchers that need to be exchanged for tickets every time I visit. It's a large number. There is no way Disney is going to limit the reservation system to people who have scannable tickets in their possession at the time the reservation system goes live. That would be terrible PR. 

I CAN see how they may require guests to register online for a Disney account and potentially require them to purchase ticket media online for the same day they want their land reservation, after the reservation is made. However, seeing as how one day tickets are date specific, how could you expect a person to buy a one day ticket and know which date to purchase it for, BEFORE they have the land reservation? What if, for example, a family decides they are going for one day on June 10, and they buy tickets for that day. Then, they can't get a reservation for that day. What then?


----------



## CO2CA

I don't think too many people will be happy about a lottery system. It's one thing if you have some type of control via a reservation system on whether you get into the Star Wars GE or not. It's another to have absolutely no control until you get to the park on the premise of "maybe I'll be one of the lucky 20,000 winners out of however many hundreds of thousands of guests visiting that day" and then see the person standing next to you get chosen while you're SOL.


----------



## Violetspider

DLgal said:


> ..how could you expect a person to buy a one day ticket and know which date to purchase it for, BEFORE they have the land reservation? What if, for example, a family decides they are going for one day on June 10, and they buy tickets for that day. Then, they can't get a reservation for that day. What then?



Trying to figure out how on earth Disney is going to make this all work is hurting my head. Then trying to imagine what things will be like when I finally get there at the end of the year is making me nauseous.


----------



## DLgal

CO2CA said:


> I don't think too many people will be happy about a lottery system. It's one thing if you have some type of control via a reservation system on whether you get into the Star Wars GE or not. It's another to have absolutely no control until you get to the park on the premise of "maybe I'll be one of the lucky 20,000 winners out of however many hundreds of thousands of guests visiting that day" and then see the person standing next to you get chosen while you're SOL.



Yeah, that won't work well and it won't accomplish the type of crowd control that Disneyland needs. Obviously Disney agrees and that is why they have chosen a pre reservation system done online prior to arrival.

I think people are over complicating things here. Haven't you guys ever visited a timed entry ticket museum or aquarium? You go online, pick the date you want, pick a time slot, and number of people in your party, and you get a voucher for admission at that time. You still have to buy the ticket once you get there, if you haven't yet. The voucher just lets you in with the tickets at a specific time. I think this SW Land reservation will be similar. They are definitely going to have to make the land reservations date AND time specific (again, crowd control), so it seems reasonable to expect it will work this way. My guess is that you will go online, sign into your account, and be presented with a calendar with each eligible date from May 31--June 23 either showing "times available" or "no times available." It will probably look like the block out calendars...green or grey squares. You will pick a date, then will be shown available time slots. You will pick a time slot and get a confirmation. 

Disney themselves hasn't said that guests will be limited to one entry. They have only said that HOTEL guests will only get ONE designated entry reservation per guest during their stay. I suspect those guests will still be allowed to use the reservation system on their own to try and get another land entry during their stay. The one reservation per person is still a rumor, so this whole notion that everyone will need to have a ticket before making a reservation is overkill.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

DLgal said:


> Yeah, that won't work well and it won't accomplish the type of crowd control that Disneyland needs. Obviously Disney agrees and that is why they have chosen a pre reservation system done online prior to arrival.
> 
> I think people are over complicating things here. Haven't you guys ever visited a timed entry ticket museum or aquarium? You go online, pick the date you want, pick a time slot, and number of people in your party, and you get a voucher for admission at that time. You still have to buy the ticket once you get there, if you haven't yet. The voucher just lets you in with the tickets at a specific time. I think this SW Land reservation will be similar. They are definitely going to have to make the land reservations date AND time specific (again, crowd control), so it seems reasonable to expect it will work this way. My guess is that you will go online, sign into your account, and be presented with a calendar with each eligible date from May 31--June 23 either showing "times available" or "no times available." It will probably look like the block out calendars...green or grey squares. You will pick a date, then will be shown available time slots. You will pick a time slot and get a confirmation.
> 
> Disney themselves hasn't said that guests will be limited to one entry. They have only said that HOTEL guests will only get ONE designated entry reservation per guest during their stay. I suspect those guests will still be allowed to use the reservation system on their own to try and get another land entry during their stay. The one reservation per person is still a rumor, so this whole notion that everyone will need to have a ticket before making a reservation is overkill.



Timed entry like museums is what I was expecting too, but you are right, there is absolutely no reason it will have to be made in advance of your visit. We already have fastpass distribution machines for World of Color and Fantasmic, and what else is that really but a reservation of your spot for a particular showtime? And some of those are always held back for special packages. So I suppose we may just see the mobile fastpass distribution carts set up somewhere out of the way in the park distributing slips of paper with your time entry window. On-site hotel guests will just be given one at check-in...maybe those won't even have to be for a specific time but just for use once during length of stay. So each morning there will be the mad stampede to these fastpass machines to try to snag a reservation. It won't do anything for the madhouse that will be freeway exits, Anaheim streets, parking, security and entrance lines, or the pushing and shoving and running morning stampede because everyone who can, especially annual passholders, will still come hoping to get in, but perhaps there is no other solution. It will be interesting to see what Disney actually has in mind when the time comes.


----------



## Tink1987

I’ve seen countless people stand right in front of BTM when it’s not quite their FP/MP window who won’t move for others. Imagine it at the entrance to GE. 

Really feel for the CM’s on the ground who have to implement whatever rules Disney may put in place.


----------



## agamble

DLgal said:


> Agree to disagree.
> 
> I see how many people buy tickets day of or have vouchers that need to be exchanged for tickets every time I visit. It's a large number. There is no way Disney is going to limit the reservation system to people who have scannable tickets in their possession at the time the reservation system goes live. That would be terrible PR.
> 
> I CAN see how they may require guests to register online for a Disney account and potentially require them to purchase ticket media online for the same day they want their land reservation, after the reservation is made. However, seeing as how one day tickets are date specific, how could you expect a person to buy a one day ticket and know which date to purchase it for, BEFORE they have the land reservation? What if, for example, a family decides they are going for one day on June 10, and they buy tickets for that day. Then, they can't get a reservation for that day. What then?


I see what you're saying about day passes and also what a PP said about vouchers that are non scannable. What Disney ends up doing is still up in the air. We shall see. But it isn't going to be set up in a way where one person can reserve for themself plus guests and then game the system by having someone else register too. Disney will in some way monitor this.


----------



## sherilaine

DLgal said:


> Yeah, that won't work well and it won't accomplish the type of crowd control that Disneyland needs. *Obviously Disney agrees and that is why they have chosen a pre reservation system* done online prior to arrival.



Nowhere have they said anyting about pre-reservation, advanced reservation, nowhere.  It's assumed, and even somewhat implied with the details released about each hotel guests having a designated reservation provided to them, but there is no way of knowing exactly how this will work.

Lottery will not control crowds, least not if it's tied to tickets vs. accounts as that would be awful for families - family of 4 with younger kids who have 4 tickets and only 1 or 2 or 3 get in - that's not a good experience at all?  

But in the end - even with a full on solid pre-reservation system - most people won't pay attention to the details, they'll just show up blind and be all 'no one told me' when the chips fall.  As another has mentioned - May 31st is the big date - it's the one everyone is using and it comes with strings attached that people seem to be glossing over.  This group here - this is a group of very detailed oriented Disneyland fans and seasoned park goers - this is the 1% or even less.


----------



## HydroGuy

sherilaine said:


> Lottery will not control crowds, least not if it's tied to tickets vs. accounts as that would be awful for families - family of 4 with younger kids who have 4 tickets and only 1 or 2 or 3 get in - that's not a good experience at all?


I am not recommending a lottery, just saying it works functionally at TDS. If you have a group, you can enter everyone's park tickets in and the whole group is selected or not. So parties are not split up. It is practical way of handling overdemand on the same day without pre-reservations.

And no matter how Disney decides to allocate access, there will still need to be gate keepers at the entrances to SWGE. A lottery is no different in that way as long as the lottery machines are located outside SWGE.


----------



## CO2CA

I bet you anything they'll have a reservation system similar to FP+ for these rides. 

They call them FP+ reservations down in Florida, not "advanced reservations" yet you still need to make them in advanced. These will be linked to a park ticket, like you have down there. This makes the most sense to me.


----------



## wideeyedwonder

reisdawg said:


> Just got a DVC reservation for May 31st at Grand Californian.  It's a 3 bedroom for me and a friend but completely worth being there opening day!



We’ve had reservations at the Grand (DVC) for a while now, June 1-4, to celebrate “end of the school year”.  Surprised to find out that it now lines up with SW smuggler’s run.  If the reservation system means that wait times aren’t hours and hours, we’ll go; otherwise, we don’t mind waiting a year, and enjoying the rest of the park/parks.


----------



## BadPinkTink

@wideeyedwonder  have you seen this thread, The June 2019 Check In https://www.disboards.com/threads/june-2019-check-in.3718220/


----------



## wideeyedwonder

BadPinkTink said:


> @wideeyedwonder  have you seen this thread, The June 2019 Check In https://www.disboards.com/threads/june-2019-check-in.3718220/


Thx, posted there!


----------



## DLgal

sherilaine said:


> Nowhere have they said anyting about pre-reservation, advanced reservation, nowhere.  It's assumed, and even somewhat implied with the details released about each hotel guests having a designated reservation provided to them, but there is no way of knowing exactly how this will work.
> 
> Lottery will not control crowds, least not if it's tied to tickets vs. accounts as that would be awful for families - family of 4 with younger kids who have 4 tickets and only 1 or 2 or 3 get in - that's not a good experience at all?
> 
> But in the end - even with a full on solid pre-reservation system - most people won't pay attention to the details, they'll just show up blind and be all 'no one told me' when the chips fall.  As another has mentioned - May 31st is the big date - it's the one everyone is using and it comes with strings attached that people seem to be glossing over.  This group here - this is a group of very detailed oriented Disneyland fans and seasoned park goers - this is the 1% or even less.



The press release says guests will be required to make a reservation. A reservation, by definition, is something you make in advance. It says "guests PLANNING to visit Star Wars Galaxy's Edge will need to make a reservation." It goes on to say that information about how to make a reservation will be available on Disneyland.com. When people are in the planning stage, they haven't arrived at the park yet. 

If they were going to do a Fastpass or lottery to enter the land, they would have used those words. These types of press releases are written as specifically as possible, so that there isn't any confusion as to what they are trying to say. There is a general consensus on what "reservation" means, and it is something you obtain in advance of your visit. They could just as easily have said "guests will be required to obtain a fastpass to enter the land on the day of their visit" or "Disneyland will be implementing a day of lottery system in order to allow as many guests as possible to enter the land." They didn't, so it stands to reason they are not using those types of systems. 

Again, crowd control is the name of the game here.


----------



## dina444444

DLgal said:


> The press release says guests will be required to make a reservation. A reservation, by definition, is something you make in advance. It says "guests PLANNING to visit Star Wars Galaxy's Edge will need to make a reservation." It goes on to say that information about how to make a reservation will be available on Disneyland.com. When people are in the planning stage, they haven't arrived at the park yet.
> 
> If they were going to do a Fastpass or lottery to enter the land, they would have used those words. These types of press releases are written as specifically as possible, so that there isn't any confusion as to what they are trying to say. There is a general consensus on what "reservation" means, and it is something you obtain in advance of your visit. They could just as easily have said "guests will be required to obtain a fastpass to enter the land on the day of their visit" or "Disneyland will be implementing a day of lottery system in order to allow as many guests as possible to enter the land." They didn't, so it stands to reason they are not using those types of systems.
> 
> Again, crowd control is the name of the game here.


My expectation is the reservation will either work similar to how they booked the pandora AP/DVC preview were you signed up for a day/time slot and how  fastpass+ works. Both of those require/d valid admission to book.


----------



## Michele King

Not sure if this information will help any of you piece together what will happen, but I thought I would go ahead a post it.
I called in and booked a room Friday morning for May 31st and June 1st. The person didn't have all the details and said those were still being worked out. However, reservations will be required, and I will be given one guaranteed reservation for the dates of my stay for each person in our party at the hotel. He said that I would be getting an email once they have the system in place giving me the link to sign up for up for my date. 
I suspect that it will be a date/time slot that you sign up for similar to what has been discussed above. I suspect that they will first sign up the people who are staying on property so that they can get them all in on desired days, then they will open up to the public.


----------



## HydroGuy

DLgal said:


> The press release says guests will be required to make a reservation. A reservation, by definition, is something you make in advance. It says "guests PLANNING to visit Star Wars Galaxy's Edge will need to make a reservation." It goes on to say that information about how to make a reservation will be available on Disneyland.com. When people are in the planning stage, they haven't arrived at the park yet.
> 
> If they were going to do a Fastpass or lottery to enter the land, they would have used those words. These types of press releases are written as specifically as possible, so that there isn't any confusion as to what they are trying to say. There is a general consensus on what "reservation" means, and *it is something you obtain in advance of your visit.* They could just as easily have said "guests will be required to obtain a fastpass to enter the land on the day of their visit" or "Disneyland will be implementing a day of lottery system in order to allow as many guests as possible to enter the land." They didn't, so it stands to reason they are not using those types of systems.
> 
> *Again, crowd control is the name of the game here.*


In advance of your visit to the thing of interest. That does not necessarily mean in advance of your visit to DLR. Heck, a FP is a reservation. This could easily be something that happens same day. It could also be something that happens in advance of coming to DLR. We do not know. 

Crowd control in SWGE does not depend on any of these options. It depends on who stands at the entrances to SWGE and lets people in or not.


----------



## rteetz

DLgal said:


> I see how many people buy tickets day of or have vouchers that need to be exchanged for tickets every time I visit. It's a large number. There is no way Disney is going to limit the reservation system to people who have scannable tickets in their possession at the time the reservation system goes live. That would be terrible PR.


No it wouldn’t. Disney is being very cautious how they do this and they want to limit everything. They know Disneyland is gonna have issues with crowds which is why it would make sense to require admission media before hand.


----------



## RedM94

Not sure if this was mentioned before, the Disneyland web page now has an FAQ section at the end of the know before you go page.  Also, the order of wording for DLRH guest designated reservation, I feel, clears up any confusion   with regard to subject to availability.  

Apologize if this was already mentioned.


----------



## sherilaine

The information in the FAQ section is a copy/paste from the press release and blog that was posted the day of the announcement.  I’m sure once the system is in place they will update the FAQs on their site but right now it doesn’t tell you anymore than was announced Thursday.

I hope everyone is correct that all of this will be in advance and that people without a reservation do not show up oblivious expecting to get in, but that’s expecting a lot of people in my opinion.


----------



## DLgal

HydroGuy said:


> Crowd control in SWGE does not depend on any of these options. It depends on who stands at the entrances to SWGE and lets people in or not.



No. Crowd control begins well outside the park gates. The main problem Disney is trying to address is the logistical nightmare that would happen: on the streets of Anaheim, at both parking lots, at the security checkpoints, beyond the security checkpoints in the esplanade, etc., if they did not have an advanced reservation system in place BEFORE people arrived on property. There would be such a massive influx of people descending on the resort area on May 31 (and the days leading up to it), that it would likely shutdown operations due to safety concerns. I'm sure the Anaheim PD and the fire Marshall had a lot of input into this decision. 

People were planning to camp out so they would be there on opening day (before this announcement was made). The resort area in Anaheim, being a real city with real residents, could not absorb those kinds of crowds. WDW, on the other hand, has the space needed to be able to do that, if people feel so inclined,  and Disney wants to let them. 

I will eat my hat if this ends up being a "same day" reservation system. Such a thing will not prevent the nightmare that would be 200,000 people descending upon Disneyland on May 31., which is a number that has been thrown around by many theme park analysts recently.


----------



## sherilaine

DLgal said:


> No. Crowd control begins well outside the park gates. *The main problem Disney is trying to address is the logistical nightmare that would happen: on the streets of Anaheim, at both parking lots, at the security checkpoints, beyond the security checkpoints in the esplanade, etc., if they did not have an advanced reservation system in place BEFORE people arrived on property.* There would be such a massive influx of people descending on the resort area on May 31 (and the days leading up to it), that it would likely shutdown operations due to safety concerns. I'm sure the Anaheim PD and the fire Marshall had a lot of input into this decision.



I honestly don't think they are doing a great job of clearly addressing this though - they announced it's opening May 31st, ahead of schedule, and then buried in their press release and their online blog in fine print are the strings tied to that opening date such as requiring reservations and that only 1 of the 2 main attractions will be open.  Sure some people will fail to be able to snag a reservation for day 1 or day 2 and maybe they'll keep trying and only show up on the day that they do.  However, if Disney really wanted people to stay away they would have done the reverse.  They would have said it opens June 24th but...if you want to get in earlier you can by staying on site or making a reservation.  Still the crowds that could occur on June 24th depending on how hard it is for people to secure an opportunity to visit the land without staying onsite could be huge as well.  I think a little piece of Disney wants the big line, they want to out do what Harry Potter, if possible.  Maybe they will make it more obvious and bolder when they do announce the details of the reservation process - but a lot of people heard May 31st and stopped listening as people tend to do.


----------



## HydroGuy

DLgal said:


> No. Crowd control begins well outside the park gates. The main problem Disney is trying to address is the logistical nightmare that would happen: on the streets of Anaheim, at both parking lots, at the security checkpoints, beyond the security checkpoints in the esplanade, etc., if they did not have an advanced reservation system in place BEFORE people arrived on property. There would be such a massive influx of people descending on the resort area on May 31 (and the days leading up to it), that it would likely shutdown operations due to safety concerns. I'm sure the Anaheim PD and the fire Marshall had a lot of input into this decision.
> 
> People were planning to camp out so they would be there on opening day (before this announcement was made). The resort area in Anaheim, being a real city with real residents, could not absorb those kinds of crowds. WDW, on the other hand, has the space needed to be able to do that, if people feel so inclined,  and Disney wants to let them.
> 
> I will eat my hat if this ends up being a "same day" reservation system. Such a thing will not prevent the nightmare that would be 200,000 people descending upon Disneyland on May 31., which is a number that has been thrown around by many theme park analysts recently.


Disney has no control over how many people show up at DLR on May 31st. They can control how many people they allow into the parks and how many people they allow into SWGE.

I am not saying you are wrong. You may very well be right. But I do not think what they have said so far automatically means the reservation system will be in advance of the day you visit. There are good reasons for Disney to do it either way.


----------



## stagemomto3

Of interest, the Disneyland site only shows 3 of the planned 5 SWGE food establishments as "Opening May 31, 2019" (not listed are Ronto Roasters and Kat Saka's Kettle), making it more likely that only part of the land will be open at first.


----------



## disneymum58

I understand limiting the entry to SWGE by reservation, and allowing people to ride the Millennium Falcon. But once people are actually inside that area, I can see fans "camping out" at any of the food establishments and refusing to leave so that others can enter at their allotted reservation time. How will the CMs handle a land that that gets more and more crowded as the day goes on? I guess this is just speculation on my part. Maybe the fans will enter, ride the one attraction and then leave to enjoy the rest of the park. What does everyone else think?


----------



## DLgal

disneymum58 said:


> I understand limiting the entry to SWGE by reservation, and allowing people to ride the Millennium Falcon. But once people are actually inside that area, I can see fans "camping out" at any of the food establishments and refusing to leave so that others can enter at their allotted reservation time. How will the CMs handle a land that that gets more and more crowded as the day goes on? I guess this is just speculation on my part. Maybe the fans will enter, ride the one attraction and then leave to enjoy the rest of the park. What does everyone else think?



Well, as long as people "camped out" are spending money, Disney isn't going to make them leave. The only things to do other than the rides are money makers, and Disney is NOT about to tell people who want to spend money to "move along." 

They CAN institute a minimum food/drink purchase per hour policy if they want, at the Cantina and food service locations with seating.


----------



## DLgal

sherilaine said:


> I honestly don't think they are doing a great job of clearly addressing this though - they announced it's opening May 31st, ahead of schedule, and then buried in their press release and their online blog in fine print are the strings tied to that opening date such as requiring reservations and that only 1 of the 2 main attractions will be open.  Sure some people will fail to be able to snag a reservation for day 1 or day 2 and maybe they'll keep trying and only show up on the day that they do.  However, if Disney really wanted people to stay away they would have done the reverse.  They would have said it opens June 24th but...if you want to get in earlier you can by staying on site or making a reservation.  Still the crowds that could occur on June 24th depending on how hard it is for people to secure an opportunity to visit the land without staying onsite could be huge as well.  I think a little piece of Disney wants the big line, they want to out do what Harry Potter, if possible.  Maybe they will make it more obvious and bolder when they do announce the details of the reservation process - but a lot of people heard May 31st and stopped listening as people tend to do.



I completely agree with you. I don't think Disney is being clear enough with the public AT THIS TIME. However, I suspect they will make it pretty crystal clear as we get closer. Already, independent news organizations are writing articles talking about how you will need a reservation. They will get the word out as we get closer.

They obviously want hype and crowds. But, they don't want, and cannot support HP level crowds without impacting the rest of their guests (who have no interest in SW land) negatively. Not to mention, they LITERALLY cannot have lines that extend beyond their property into the city of Anaheim. So, they have a finite amount of space to work with.


----------



## BadPinkTink

disneymum58 said:


> I understand limiting the entry to SWGE by reservation, and allowing people to ride the Millennium Falcon. But once people are actually inside that area, I can see fans "camping out" at any of the food establishments and refusing to leave so that others can enter at their allotted reservation time. How will the CMs handle a land that that gets more and more crowded as the day goes on? I guess this is just speculation on my part. Maybe the fans will enter, ride the one attraction and then leave to enjoy the rest of the park. What does everyone else think?



My theory is that they will have a one way funnel system. I have been to Warner Bros Harry Potter Studio Tour in London, which is a timed entrance. It is a one way system through various rooms and buildings. When your time window opens, you are put into a holding area. When the holding area is full, everyone is then allowed into the first section. You can stay as long as you like in each section, but once you leave, you cant go back to the previous section.

Im thinking that with STGE is that at the start, there will be one entry and 2 exits. My theory is that people will be funnelled to exits without realising it. That for example you exit Smugglers Run and end up in the shop. The shop has 2 exits, one back into the land, the other you are funnelled out of the land.

The same with Olgas Cantina, one entry way in, 2 exits, one back into the land and the other out of the land.


----------



## disneyheather123

What are the crowd predictions for June 24th?  My family will be in the park June 24th and 25th.  We planned this before the SW release and now we are wondering if we will be able to even get in the entrance.


----------



## midnight star

disneyheather123 said:


> What are the crowd predictions for June 24th?  My family will be in the park June 24th and 25th.  We planned this before the SW release and now we are wondering if we will be able to even get in the entrance.


Just Prepare for the worst. During your dates, the reservation system will be over, but Disney hasn't mentioned how it will work after that.


----------



## Tink1987

stagemomto3 said:


> Of interest, the Disneyland site only shows 3 of the planned 5 SWGE food establishments as "Opening May 31, 2019" (not listed are Ronto Roasters and Kat Saka's Kettle), making it more likely that only part of the land will be open at first.



Thank you so much for sharing this. This is something my husband is worried about with the opening phases. Disney didn’t confirm that everything else would be opening along with Smugglers Run and it has put him right off going for the first opening. It does bother me but not as much as him. He really believes Disney have just rushed everything to get a few things open.



disneymum58 said:


> I understand limiting the entry to SWGE by reservation, and allowing people to ride the Millennium Falcon. But once people are actually inside that area, I can see fans "camping out" at any of the food establishments and refusing to leave so that others can enter at their allotted reservation time. How will the CMs handle a land that that gets more and more crowded as the day goes on? I guess this is just speculation on my part. Maybe the fans will enter, ride the one attraction and then leave to enjoy the rest of the park. What does everyone else think?



I’m also worried about that. I just can’t imagine CM’s walking around to people in a food or merchandise queue for example and telling them it’s time to leave. Universal in Osaka timed entry to Hogsmeade which you had to prebook but we weren’t asked to leave after a certain amount of time. Once you left you couldn’t get back in though. 

Will they have CM’s on the entry and exit with walkie talkies saying x amount of people left, let x amount of people in. But if you have 300 hotel guests outside the land with this designated access to get in at 2pm, what if 300 haven’t left from 10am? I just can’t wait to hear what Disney announces next. I’m going to read more about how the Universal Osaka Hogsmeade entry worked. 

And I’m sorry to keep going on about the same thing but I really think people are missing the point with the blog post. It says designated access for hotel guests but then goes onto say that no vacation package or Disney hotel stay _guarantees_ entry. I’m so worried about that. This opening in phases and the rest of the rumours have took the shine off the opening date announcement for us a little bit. I just can’t risk spending all this money and taking a 12 hour flight to be told I can’t get in. But I desperately wanted to be there for the opening date.


----------



## kirstie101

So what are the going theories on what day on-site guests reservations will be for if only staying one night? Check in day or check our day?


----------



## sherilaine

Tink1987 said:


> Will they have CM’s on the entry and exit with walkie talkies saying x amount of people left, let x amount of people in. But if you have 300 hotel guests outside the land with this designated access to get in at 2pm, what if 300 haven’t left from 10am? I just can’t wait to hear what Disney announces next. I’m going to read more about how the Universal Osaka Hogsmeade entry worked. A



My guess would be turnstiles perhaps into and out of the land?  But that might be weird?


----------



## Tink1987

sherilaine said:


> My guess would be turnstiles perhaps into and out of the land?  But that might be weird?



It might be the only thing that makes sense - I went a bit retro with the walkie talkie suggestion


----------



## Sandeep1

I'm sick to my stomach.  Going June 2-4 and thought we'd miss SWGE. 

Wow, Disney just destroyed us.


----------



## Sandeep1

So are reservations only for Disney resort guests?  Regular hotel people, like those at the Hyatt, are SOL?


----------



## dieumeye

Sandeep1 said:


> So are reservations only for Disney resort guests?  Regular hotel people, like those at the Hyatt, are SOL?


That’s not correct. Or at least that’s not what was said in the currently available information.

All guests will need a free reservation to visit SW:GE from May 31 until June 23. How you make those reservations is unknown at this time, except Disney has announced that if you are staying on site, you will get a reservation, but how that works is also unknown currently.


----------



## MrInfinity

DLgal said:


> Crowd control begins well outside the park gates. The main problem Disney is trying to address is the logistical nightmare that would happen: on the streets of Anaheim, at both parking lots, at the security checkpoints, beyond the security checkpoints in the esplanade, etc., if they did not have an advanced reservation system in place BEFORE people arrived on property. There would be such a massive influx of people descending on the resort area on May 31 (and the days leading up to it), that it would likely shutdown operations due to safety concerns. I'm sure the Anaheim PD and the fire Marshall had a lot of input into this decision.



What is this... reason... you're using...   I think they're doing a great job of preemptively avoiding the camp-outs by being so clear that you'll need a res.  This isn't going to be camp out to get a res, this is pre-booking so there are no campers.  This'll make the opening go really smooth.  They will fill every room in their 3 hotels for $600-$900/night while the neighbor hotels that were hoping to make bank on people flocking to SWGE will get nothing.




sherilaine said:


> I honestly don't think they are doing a great job of clearly addressing this though - they announced it's opening May 31st, ahead of schedule, and then buried in their press release and their online blog in fine print are the strings tied to that opening date such as requiring reservations and that only 1 of the 2 main attractions will be open.  Sure some people will fail to be able to snag a reservation for day 1 or day 2 and maybe they'll keep trying and only show up on the day that they do.  However, if Disney really wanted people to stay away they would have done the reverse.



I think you are missing the point of opening new lands -- to make money.  Why would they announce a June 24 opening if they're opening May 31.  Then the people who get in would be regular AP holders who showed up and got a woohoo-moment when they get in to something free.  That is terrible.  They want to announce a date, and sell rooms.  No way they spend a month unsold and do quiet openings.  Besides the first day an AP'er gets a woohoo-moment they would all camp out to get in the next days and they aren't monetizing it.

This info was not buried.  It is in huge font all over the Disneyland site.  I was told in advance I'll get a slot to get into SWGE by having a room.  It is really clear.  I don't know what they could possibly do to be more clear about it.  Don't just show up and hope to get in.  If you have a room, you'll be good.
​


----------



## sherilaine

MrInfinity said:


> I think you are missing the point of opening new lands -- to make money.  Why would they announce a June 24 opening if they're opening May 31.  Then the people who get in would be regular AP holders who showed up and got a woohoo-moment when they get in to something free.  That is terrible.  They want to announce a date, and sell rooms.  No way they spend a month unsold and do quiet openings.  Besides the first day an AP'er gets a woohoo-moment they would all camp out to get in the next days and they aren't monetizing it.
> 
> This info was not buried.  It is in huge font all over the Disneyland site.  I was told in advance I'll get a slot to get into SWGE by having a room.  It is really clear.  I don't know what they could possibly do to be more clear about it.  Don't just show up and hope to get in.  If you have a room, you'll be good.​




If it helps to add context, my comment was not to suggest Disney does not want to make money - the conversation I was responding to had suggested that crowd control was their main priority.​


----------



## HydroGuy

MrInfinity said:


> What is this... reason... you're using...   I think they're doing a great job of preemptively avoiding the camp-outs by being so clear that you'll need a res.  This isn't going to be camp out to get a res, this is pre-booking so there are no campers.  This'll make the opening go really smooth.  They will fill every room in their 3 hotels for $600-$900/night while the neighbor hotels that were hoping to make bank on people flocking to SWGE will get nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are missing the point of opening new lands -- to make money.  Why would they announce a June 24 opening if they're opening May 31.  Then the people who get in would be regular AP holders who showed up and got a woohoo-moment when they get in to something free.  That is terrible.  *They want to announce a date, and sell rooms.  No way they spend a month unsold and do quiet openings. * Besides the first day an AP'er gets a woohoo-moment they would all camp out to get in the next days and they aren't monetizing it.
> 
> This info was not buried.  It is in huge font all over the Disneyland site.  I was told in advance I'll get a slot to get into SWGE by having a room.  It is really clear.  I don't know what they could possibly do to be more clear about it.  Don't just show up and hope to get in.  If you have a room, you'll be good.
> ​


Disney hotels would already be sold out (or mostly so) during this time. They are not announcing SWGE this way to sell more hotel rooms.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

disneymum58 said:


> I understand limiting the entry to SWGE by reservation, and allowing people to ride the Millennium Falcon. But once people are actually inside that area, I can see fans "camping out" at any of the food establishments and refusing to leave so that others can enter at their allotted reservation time. How will the CMs handle a land that that gets more and more crowded as the day goes on? I guess this is just speculation on my part. Maybe the fans will enter, ride the one attraction and then leave to enjoy the rest of the park. What does everyone else think?



I think this is where the "no vacation package or Disney hotel stay _guarantees_ entry" part comes into play. I have a feeling the reservation won't be for a time of day but for a specific day with only 1 entry per reservation. Those who show up at park opening will have a better chance of getting into SWGE than those who show up later in the day. If they do time slots I could see them doing it a bit like hard ticket events where they will clear out everyone who isn't in line for MF to allow more guests to enter.


----------



## DLgal

HydroGuy said:


> Disney hotels would already be sold out (or mostly so) during this time. They are not announcing SWGE this way to sell more hotel rooms.



I tried to book a room on Friday. I called and was on hold for over 30 minutes. That has never happened. I was looking for a specific type of discount, which was all gone for the whole month of June (this never happens this far out).  Rack rate rooms were disappearing fast online. They are definitely booking more rooms since the announcement. The CM I spoke to basically said their phones had been ringing off the hook and EVERYONE was trying to book because of the announcement. 

Rooms are typically VERY available in the summer months at both DLR and WDW. They are never really sold out for the month of June, especially at Disneyland. Last 2 summers I have been able to score heavily discounted rooms at DL with only a couple weeks lead time. This time...completely shut out. 

The cheapest room available during the 2 sets of dates we can go was $561/night (Standard view) at the DLH. With tax, comes to $650/night. My husband said no way, and that he would rather wait for the announcement of a paid preview event, if offered, and spend money on THAT, which will likely be a more enjoyable experience with less people. Even at $1000/ticket, it would be less than 2 nights in the hotel (he is the only one who cares enough about this land to pay to attend a special event). Me and the kids are happy to just wait it out until things die down.


----------



## HydroGuy

DLgal said:


> I tried to book a room on Friday. I called and was on hold for over 30 minutes. That has never happened. I was looking for a specific type of discount, which was all gone for the whole month of June (this never happens this far out).  Rack rate rooms were disappearing fast online. They are definitely booking more rooms since the announcement. The CM I spoke to basically said their phones had been ringing off the hook and EVERYONE was trying to book because of the announcement.
> 
> Rooms are typically VERY available in the summer months at both DLR and WDW. They are never really sold out for the month of June, especially at Disneyland. Last 2 summers I have been able to score heavily discounted rooms at DL with only a couple weeks lead time. This time...completely shut out.
> 
> The cheapest room available during the 2 sets of dates we can go was $561/night (Standard view) at the DLH. With tax, comes to $650/night. My husband said no way, and that he would rather wait for the announcement of a paid preview event, if offered, and spend money on THAT, which will likely be a more enjoyable experience with less people. Even at $1000/ticket, it would be less than 2 nights in the hotel (he is the only one who cares enough about this land to pay to attend a special event). Me and the kids are happy to just wait it out until things die down.


Hmmm. My experience has been different. I never get discounts in the summer unless there is an economic recession (think 2009-2011) and when I have checked for rooms the last few summers, the DLR hotels were sold out - except for PPH in some cases. Five summers ago we stayed at the DLH and at the last minute needed to get a second room and had a hard time getting that due to lack of availability.

ETA It is true the rooms may sell out faster now than in past summers, but they still sell out in my experience.


----------



## DLgal

Gaugersaurus said:


> I think this is where the "no vacation package or Disney hotel stay _guarantees_ entry" part comes into play. I have a feeling the reservation won't be for a time of day but for a specific day with only 1 entry per reservation.



If you go back to the Disney Parks Blog announcement page, one of the first comments indicates that a hotel guest called and was told it would be for a specific date AND time and hotel guests will be notified soon of their reservation date and time so they can plan other reservations around it (meals, dining packages, etc). Since 60 days is the lead time for such at Disneyland, we should have more information about this whole process by the end of this month, so very soon.


----------



## RedM94

DLgal said:


> If you go back to the Disney Parks Blog announcement page, one of the first comments indicates that a hotel guest called and was told it would be for a specific date AND time and hotel guests will be notified soon of their reservation date and time so they can plan other reservations around it (meals, dining packages, etc). Since 60 days is the lead time for such at Disneyland, we should have more information about this whole process by the end of this month, so very soon.



I have a split stay at GCH with two reservation numbers.  I wonder id I will receive GE reservations?


----------



## DLgal

RedM94 said:


> I have a split stay at GCH with two reservation numbers.  I wonder id I will receive GE reservations?



Technically, you should get 2.


----------



## DLgal

HydroGuy said:


> Hmmm. My experience has been different. I never get discounts in the summer unless there is an economic recession (think 2009-2011) and when I have checked for rooms the last few summers, the DLR hotels were sold out - except for PPH in some cases. Five summers ago we stayed at the DLH and at the last minute needed to get a second room and had a hard time getting that due to lack of availability.
> 
> ETA It is true the rooms may sell out faster now than in past summers, but they still sell out in my experience.



The discount I am referring to is the military discount, which is usually easy to obtain in the summer at DLR. It even was available last year when the same category of room showed "unavailable" online.


----------



## bethwc101

I don't know if this has been posted or not, but this warning is now on the disneyland website.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

DLgal said:


> If you go back to the Disney Parks Blog announcement page, one of the first comments indicates that a hotel guest called and was told it would be for a specific date AND time and hotel guests will be notified soon of their reservation date and time so they can plan other reservations around it (meals, dining packages, etc). Since 60 days is the lead time for such at Disneyland, we should have more information about this whole process by the end of this month, so very soon.


In my opinion what a CM tells someone is just as reliable as the speculation we have here  I just see a date and time system leading to more angry guests who couldn't get into SWGE than just giving someone a date. Even with Disney's "subject to capacity" statement people usually view a reservation as something that guarantees you access, especially if there is a date and time attached to said reservation. The only way I can see a date & time reservation system working is is if they "force" guests to leave when time is up. Either way I foresee Disney having to deal with a lot of "angry" guests when it comes to SWGE.


----------



## MrInfinity

HydroGuy said:


> Disney hotels would already be sold out (or mostly so) during this time. They are not announcing SWGE this way to sell more hotel rooms.


Well, as we've been waiting for Star Wars the last few years, when it was announced I checked the DL hotels and found availability at all 3 in most configurations.  By that evening, everything had sold out (including one to us).  0 availability w/in a matter of hours.  Even the expensive rooms were gone.  The next day a few more had come open -- I called in and the rep said they put a few more into inventory so I swapped to a lower cost ($560 instead of $700) and today Standard View rooms are gone again.  There seems to be a few of the pricey ones left.  Paradise Pier (cheapest) is fully sold.  Saw the same thing with flights.  There were some steals available the morning of the announcement, and today the best available would cost double.  So this is having a major impact on out-of-towners going to DL for the opening, a striking departure from the typical heavy attendance of locals.  To guarantee yourself into SWGE you have to book a room which is a game-changer and is bringing people to DL and selling rooms.

PS the weekend before the opening you can still get Standard View PPH for $389 -- so much more availability.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

MrInfinity said:


> So this is having a major impact on out-of-towners going to DL for the opening, a striking departure from the typical heavy attendance of locals.



We can't say for sure if it's mostly out-of-towners or locals that are booking DLR hotels. Personally, I almost booked a room for opening weekend just to get the guaranteed reservation for SWGE and I'm only a 30 min from DL.


----------



## MrInfinity

Gaugersaurus said:


> We can't say for sure if it's mostly out-of-towners or locals that are booking DLR hotels. Personally, I almost booked a room for opening weekend just to get the guaranteed reservation for SWGE and I'm only a 30 min from DL.


Point is, it is definitely selling rooms!  (And flights)  To both locals who will book to get the reservation and to travelers who are coming to share the fun.


----------



## gatechfan99

Sandeep1 said:


> I'm sick to my stomach.  Going June 2-4 and thought we'd miss SWGE.
> 
> Wow, Disney just destroyed us.



I'll do you one better. We are traveling to Aulani at the end of May. Last year, I had the great idea of extending our trip a little and stopping by in LA for a couple of days. I decided we'd go to Disneyland for one day. Guess what day that is? Yep, May 31.

I'm really not sure what we're planning to do right now. We're WDW veterans but have only been to Disneyland once. The point in the stop was to hit the things that aren't in Orlando that day (Matterhorn, Radiator Springs, Incredicoaster, etc.). I do not want to spend my one day waiting 8 hours in line for a ride that I can do in Orlando multiple times in the next year.

We do have a long-ago reserved reservation at Paradise Pier, so I guess we'll be getting the reservation time at some point to go in the land. Do we try to do that and at least check out the sights of the land? I'd also like to get some of the Disneyland rides like Matterhorn and Mr Toad that aren't in Orlando? Or is Disneyland just too insane to consider with my family that day and do we just buy a single park ticket for California Adventure? And how crazy will that park be that day? So many questions to consider.


----------



## dina444444

Gaugersaurus said:


> We can't say for sure if it's mostly out-of-towners or locals that are booking DLR hotels. Personally, I almost booked a room for opening weekend just to get the guaranteed reservation for SWGE and I'm only a 30 min from DL.


I did book a room for 5/30-6/1 and I live 30 minutes away. It’s for peace of mind.


----------



## kirstie101

Gaugersaurus said:


> We can't say for sure if it's mostly out-of-towners or locals that are booking DLR hotels. Personally, I almost booked a room for opening weekend just to get the guaranteed reservation for SWGE and I'm only a 30 min from DL.



Not a local so not exactly the same... We just happen to already be going during opening weekend, arriving on June 2nd. Yesterday I booked PPH for our first night. The rate was about $200 more than what we were already paying at our hotel we are spending the rest of the trip at. For me, its worth the extra $200 to guarantee seeing SWGE for my family of 4.  And for the record I checked the rates on Thursday and it was the same as what I booked for yesterday for a Standard view.


----------



## dtrain

Once both attractions are open, I can see Disneyland After Dark SW events happening 2-3x per week @$300 for several months...and every single date selling out immediately.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

dina444444 said:


> I did book a room for 5/30-6/1 and I live 30 minutes away. It’s for peace of mind.



Had I not just purchased DVC and the fact that my AP is up for renewal I would've done it without hesitation. 

Now I'll just have to hope I luck out with an opening day reservation or a paid preview event. Maybe they'll have an extra special Disney After Dark on May 4th that allows access to SWGE.


----------



## JMommyof3

In my mind, timed slots with breaks work best. Say 8-12, 1-5, 6-10 or something like that would work.  Gives that hour for CM's to clear out old guests.  Each time has a different color wristband with the date/time on it. People in line for the ride, will be led out after their ride.  I see it being done online like party tickets are done.


----------



## Eve & Wall-e

JMommyof3 said:


> In my mind, timed slots with breaks work best. Say 8-12, 1-5, 6-10 or something like that would work.



I really like this idea. I hope you are right! Four hours would give everyone enough time (I hope) to see everything in the land, try a few food and beverage items, maybe buy some merch, and ride Smugglers Run.


----------



## Disneylovingmomof2

Sorry if this was mentioned on another post...but is Millenium Falcon going to be a mission space type ride? Any insight?


----------



## HydroGuy

I do not disagree with folks here that SWGE will sell hotel rooms. I am just saying that those rooms typically sell out by the time summer arrives. I really do not think Disney needs to use SWGE to help fill their hotels - especially in the summer. It will increase demand and maybe drive up prices. But the hotels will be full (or mostly so) regardless.  

I would say Disney is using SWGE to add more _value_ to hotel guests. But not more hotel guests. At least not in any significant way.


----------



## dina444444

Disneylovingmomof2 said:


> Sorry if this was mentioned on another post...but is Millenium Falcon going to be a mission space type ride? Any insight?


No. It is a motion simulator but each pod on the turntable moves independent of the turntable with motion. It shouldn’t have the gravitron spinning that mission space does.


----------



## HydroGuy

HydroGuy said:


> I do not disagree with folks here that SWGE will sell hotel rooms. I am just saying that those rooms typically sell out by the time summer arrives. I really do not think Disney needs to use SWGE to help fill their hotels - especially in the summer. It will increase demand and maybe drive up prices. But the hotels will be full (or mostly so) regardless.
> 
> I would say Disney is using SWGE to add more _value_ to hotel guests. But not more hotel guests. At least not in any significant way.


On the other hand this will really help WDW. That time of year they have to give big discounts and incentives to get people to come to WDW at all and stay in their hotels.


----------



## kimmar067

....my DS is doing the DCP [at WDW] till August - all CM's will have special training, because they anticipate lots of questions from the crowds.  He also got to see the "uniforms"/"costumes" that the CMs will be wearing and,although he wasn't at liberty to take pics or to discuss any specifics, he said they are way cool!


----------



## kimmar067

....there is also a lottery for the CMs to do a "pre-soft opening" sneak peek!


----------



## abnihon

Eve & Wall-e said:


> I really like this idea. I hope you are right! Four hours would give everyone enough time (I hope) to see everything in the land, try a few food and beverage items, maybe buy some merch, and ride Smugglers Run.



I thought I remembered reading that time slots would be 2 hours.  I don’t know if that was anywhere official or a rumor. Does anyone else recall seeing that?


----------



## dieumeye

abnihon said:


> I thought I remembered reading that time slots would be 2 hours.  I don’t know if that was anywhere official or a rumor. Does anyone else recall seeing that?


I don’t remember that, but any time slot has to be an entry window... not that you can only be in the land for 2 hours. There would be no way to enforce that once people are in.


----------



## sherilaine

HydroGuy said:


> On the other hand this will really help WDW. That time of year they have to give big discounts and incentives to get people to come to WDW at all and stay in their hotels.



But WDW is not doing the soft type opening DLR is doing - at least there is nothing mentioned to date that reservations of any kind are being offered to onsite guests at WDW perhaps due to the fact they have way more hotels than DLR?  I know it will be open during EMH but that's really the only advantage and considering the volume of hotel guests there, I can't see that being much of one.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

sherilaine said:


> But WDW is not doing the soft type opening DLR is doing - at least there is nothing mentioned to date that reservations of any kind are being offered to onsite guests at WDW perhaps due to the fact they have way more hotels than DLR?  I know it will be open during EMH but that's really the only advantage and considering the volume of hotel guests there, I can't see that being much of one.



I think @HydroGuy is pointing to the fact that anyone who was looking forward to getting a discount at WDW in the Fall will probably be out of luck because SWGE will be bringing guests who will stay on property for a chance at EMH.


----------



## cadien

dieumeye said:


> I don’t remember that, but any time slot has to be an entry window... not that you can only be in the land for 2 hours. There would be no way to enforce that once people are in.



They can if the slots are only every two hours, for example. Everyone in. Everyone out. Repeat. Conventions have to do that with panels so people don't camp out all day for something in late afternoon.


----------



## dieumeye

cadien said:


> They can if the slots are only every two hours, for example. Everyone in. Everyone out. Repeat. Conventions have to do that with panels so people don't camp out all day for something in late afternoon.


That’s true. But clearing out the entire land and making sure it’s empty every 2 hours would waste a lot of time in the day.


----------



## HydroGuy

Gaugersaurus said:


> I think @HydroGuy is pointing to the fact that anyone who was looking forward to getting a discount at WDW in the Fall will probably be out of luck because SWGE will be bringing guests who will stay on property for a chance at EMH.


----------



## RedM94

DLgal said:


> Technically, you should get 2.



@DLgal i am booked in a VGC one bedroom May 29 though 31st, and a deluxe studio may 31 to June 3.  With just my son and I, I waitlisted a studio hoping to bridge the two reservations.  

I just cancelled the waitlist in hopes of having two opportunities to see GE.


----------



## Sandeep1

gatechfan99 said:


> I'll do you one better. We are traveling to Aulani at the end of May. Last year, I had the great idea of extending our trip a little and stopping by in LA for a couple of days. I decided we'd go to Disneyland for one day. Guess what day that is? Yep, May 31.
> 
> I'm really not sure what we're planning to do right now. We're WDW veterans but have only been to Disneyland once. The point in the stop was to hit the things that aren't in Orlando that day (Matterhorn, Radiator Springs, Incredicoaster, etc.). I do not want to spend my one day waiting 8 hours in line for a ride that I can do in Orlando multiple times in the next year.
> 
> We do have a long-ago reserved reservation at Paradise Pier, so I guess we'll be getting the reservation time at some point to go in the land. Do we try to do that and at least check out the sights of the land? I'd also like to get some of the Disneyland rides like Matterhorn and Mr Toad that aren't in Orlando? Or is Disneyland just too insane to consider with my family that day and do we just buy a single park ticket for California Adventure? And how crazy will that park be that day? So many questions to consider.



Well California Adventure Park should be okay right?  If anything, maybe Radiator Springs takes a backseat now.


----------



## HydroGuy

gatechfan99 said:


> I'll do you one better. We are traveling to Aulani at the end of May. Last year, I had the great idea of extending our trip a little and stopping by in LA for a couple of days. I decided we'd go to Disneyland for one day. Guess what day that is? Yep, May 31.
> 
> I'm really not sure what we're planning to do right now. We're WDW veterans but have only been to Disneyland once. The point in the stop was to hit the things that aren't in Orlando that day (Matterhorn, Radiator Springs, Incredicoaster, etc.). I do not want to spend my one day waiting 8 hours in line for a ride that I can do in Orlando multiple times in the next year.
> 
> We do have a long-ago reserved reservation at Paradise Pier, so I guess we'll be getting the reservation time at some point to go in the land. Do we try to do that and at least check out the sights of the land? I'd also like to get some of the Disneyland rides like Matterhorn and Mr Toad that aren't in Orlando? Or is Disneyland just too insane to consider with my family that day and do we just buy a single park ticket for California Adventure? And how crazy will that park be that day? So many questions to consider.


Wow, lucky you! If you include Las Vegas on this trip maybe your luck will hold. I would put a lot of money on the roulette wheel, #31 LOL!


----------



## Violetspider

Sandeep1 said:


> Well California Adventure Park should be okay right?  If anything, maybe Radiator Springs takes a backseat now.



IDK...when guests are faced with a 6+ hour standby wait for MF:SR, they may make a beeline for RSR's 2 hour wait instead.


----------



## Sandeep1

Violetspider said:


> IDK...when guests are faced with a 6+ hour standby wait for MF:SR, they may make a beeline for RSR's 2 hour wait instead.



Unless they came specifically for MF.


----------



## agamble

RedM94 said:


> I have a split stay at GCH with two reservation numbers.  I wonder id I will receive GE reservations?



It will depend on how they do this. If they link the pass to your admission or your Disney app account it may be that you only get one opportunity. We are all in a wait and see situation right now.


----------



## Lesley Wake

I just wish Disney would come out and give the actual info for how this whole reservation system will work. There are so many rumors and theories and it really is stressing me out! And that CMs don’t even know what’s going on. I guess it’s typical for Disney, but doesn’t make it right.


----------



## gottalovepluto

kimmar067 said:


> ....my DS is doing the DCP [at WDW] till August - all CM's will have special training, because they anticipate lots of questions from the crowds.  He also got to see the "uniforms"/"costumes" that the CMs will be wearing and,although he wasn't at liberty to take pics or to discuss any specifics, he said they are way cool!


Very cool he’s doing the DCP program! But so you’re on the same page here you go https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disney-reveals-cast-member-costumes-for-star-wars-galaxys-edge/
Costumes do look way cool!


----------



## gottalovepluto

Sandeep1 said:


> Unless they came specifically for MF.


Yes, some guests are going to come just for SWGE & Millenium Falcon ride, if they buy one park no hopper tickets they can’t go to DCA so you’re fine. But most people visiting for SWGE will want a lot more bang for their traveled all the way to Anaheim buck than 1 ride so they will have hoppers or multi day tickets to see GOTG & RSR too. And forget not the annual pass holders who are blocked from DLR can still access DCA. DCA will be packed too.


----------



## cdatkins

gottalovepluto said:


> Yes, some guests are going to come just for SWGE & Millenium Falcon ride, if they buy one park no hopper tickets they can’t go to DCA so you’re fine. But most people visiting for SWGE will want a lot more bang for their traveled all the way to Anaheim buck than 1 ride so they will have hoppers or multi day tickets to see GOTG & RSR too. And forget not the annual pass holders who are blocked from DLR can still access DCA. DCA will be packed too.



This is why I am glad we will be there for a full week in July.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

gottalovepluto said:


> But most people visiting for SWGE will want a lot more bang for their traveled all the way to Anaheim buck than 1 ride so they will have hoppers or multi day tickets to see GOTG & RSR too. And forget not the annual pass holders who are blocked from DLR can still access DCA. DCA will be packed too.



I agree. Our group traveling in August includes a good amount of friends who are first timers going just for SWGE... but they’re also largely excited to see everything else too! I think it’s safe to assume both parks (and Downtown Disney!) are going to be crowded all summer.

I’m also guessing getting there for Rope Drop is still going to be the tried and true method to avoiding larger crowds. Some groups just don’t do mornings even if they are there for SWGE.


----------



## MIChessGuy

I've been pondering how to handle this when I get there August 18 for the first day of my solo trip.  My understanding is that's the final day of summer blackout for certain classes of AP, so that should help.  But showing up at 5:00 a.m. or whatever holds very little appeal.  I guess I'll just have to read up on how it's going at that time and figure it out then.


----------



## gottalovepluto

TikiTikiFan said:


> I agree. Our group traveling in August includes a good amount of friends who are first timers going just for SWGE... but they’re also largely excited to see everything else too! I think it’s safe to assume both parks (and Downtown Disney!) are going to be crowded all summer.
> 
> I’m also guessing getting there for Rope Drop is still going to be the tried and true method to avoiding larger crowds. Some groups just don’t do mornings even if they are there for SWGE.


Rope drop dynamics could majorly change if getting your SWGE reservation is dependent on when you arrive at the park. Ex: to get a reservation your ticket must be scanned. Just be something to keep an eye on.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

We’re going after the reservation system ends.

ETA: As long as they don’t implement another one after June 24th which I hope they don’t!


----------



## kimmar067

gottalovepluto said:


> Very cool he’s doing the DCP program! But so you’re on the same page here you go https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-stories/disney-reveals-cast-member-costumes-for-star-wars-galaxys-edge/
> Costumes do look way cool!


....wow, they ARE pretty cool! Thanks for that link!


----------



## susan0722

If we stay at one of the hotels for just one night, will our reservation be the date of arrival?  Or the date of departure? Anyone know?  (The Disney reservation agent we spoke to did not).


----------



## Violetspider

susan0722 said:


> If we stay at one of the hotels for just one night, will our reservation be the date of arrival?  Or the date of departure? Anyone know?  (The Disney reservation agent we spoke to did not).



Unknown at this time. Stayed tuned to this thread though.


----------



## ImDMous

susan0722 said:


> If we stay at one of the hotels for just one night, will our reservation be the date of arrival?  Or the date of departure? Anyone know?  (The Disney reservation agent we spoke to did not).



No one knows yet, no one really knows much of anything for certain at this point.  
We got a one night stay at PPH, we're keeping either day open until more info starts going out.


----------



## chickapin parterre

dieumeye said:


> I don’t remember that, but any time slot has to be an entry window... not that you can only be in the land for 2 hours. There would be no way to enforce that once people are in.



ah......the egress that the professor from New York warned about.....being the biggest problem with SWGE.


----------



## agamble

susan0722 said:


> If we stay at one of the hotels for just one night, will our reservation be the date of arrival?  Or the date of departure? Anyone know?  (The Disney reservation agent we spoke to did not).


Although no one knows yet, it would seem logical that if the date/time is assigned at check in as a PP mentioned, then it would have to be for after guests check in. Since guests can check in any time during the day, it would make the most sense for it to be the next day.


----------



## Megster67

I will be very interested to see how they do this. We have a reservation at the Grand Californian checking in on June 23rd that predates this announcement. Originally we were not planning to go to the parks on the 23rd, just get settled in and hit the parks starting on the 24th. If we can get a reservation to SWGE on the 23rd, we may rethink this plan and try to get there earlier than originally planned (we are driving) and make the 23rd a park day.


----------



## Michele King

agamble said:


> Although no one knows yet, it would seem logical that if the date/time is assigned at check in as a PP mentioned, then it would have to be for after guests check in. Since guests can check in any time during the day, it would make the most sense for it to be the next day.



It won't be assigned at check in. When I booked the on the phone the cast member repeatedly told me to keep my eyes open for an email that would direct me to reservation system for selecting my date for SWGE. I'm pretty sure that you will possibly have some choice and it will be done prior to check in.


----------



## agamble

Michele King said:


> It won't be assigned at check in. When I booked the on the phone the cast member repeatedly told me to keep my eyes open for an email that would direct me to reservation system for selecting my date for SWGE. I'm pretty sure that you will possibly have some choice and it will be done prior to check in.


That is good.


----------



## kcchief

I’m sorry to be annoying and ask this question that I’m sure has been asked and answered in this thread already but when and how will we be able to make the reservations for SWGE? We have a trip planned in May and our last full day will be May 31st. We didn’t plan it this way. The trip was planned before the announcement of the opening. I know I’m wishful thinking here but I appreciate any help on this topic.


----------



## Mosey03

kcchief said:


> I’m sorry to be annoying and ask this question that I’m sure has been asked and answered in this thread already but when and how will we be able to make the reservations for SWGE? We have a trip planned in May and our last full day will be May 31st. We didn’t plan it this way. The trip was planned before the announcement of the opening. I know I’m wishful thinking here but I appreciate any help on this topic.



That is unknown so far.  Disney hasn't given details as to when or how, they've just said to watch for information to come about that.  The only thing we do know is that Disneyland Resort Hotel guests are guaranteed one reservation during their stay, but even then no one knows for sure if that will be assigned to you or if you'll get to choose a slot.


----------



## Mosey03

Anyone seen this yet?  https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...upcoming-star-wars-celebration-chicago-event/

I'm kind of wondering if the details for how the reservations will work might be announced during this event.


----------



## dieumeye

Mosey03 said:


> Anyone seen this yet?  https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...upcoming-star-wars-celebration-chicago-event/
> 
> I'm kind of wondering if the details for how the reservations will work might be announced during this event.


It'll be interesting how they address Rise of the Resistance. I would imagine that at least some portion of this event focuses on it, and it would be strange for them to be hyping how awesome it is without addressing the current unspecified delay (and rumored major delay).

Also says they'll be sharing "new details" and "announcements" so maybe we'll get some clarification on the reservation system and/or eventual FP situation. Although this event seems more focused on the design side of things, not the actual resort logistics, so who knows.


----------



## JennyN

We are due to spend from the 30th of May to the 4th of June in Anaheim. Our plan was to visit before Star Wars Land opened. Obviously this hasn’t worked. We have never been there for an opening before, how busy do you think it will be and are there certain days we should avoid the parks.


----------



## BadPinkTink

dont forget to join the June 2019 Check In Thread https://www.disboards.com/threads/june-2019-check-in.3718220/


----------



## Tiggerette

Hey y'all. Planning to come on opening weekend, & trying to get logistics covered. I know I need to have a park pass to enter SW:GE, as well as the timed entry "no cost reservation." Does anyone know:

1) Does access to the "no cost reservation" system require any type of park ticket (multiday or single day) advance purchase? (I'm trying to understand if can access the "no cost reservation" and then buy the nonrefundable park tickets for the day(s) I have a timed entry reservation.)

2) If your annual pass normally allows you to enter the park on opening weekend, is the process to obtain the timed entry "no cost reservation" different than multi/single day ticket holders?

3) Any news on the on-site resort stay mechanics for guaranteed entry?


----------



## dieumeye

Tiggerette said:


> Hey y'all. Planning to come on opening weekend, & trying to get logistics covered. I know I need to have a park pass to enter SW:GE, as well as the timed entry "no cost reservation." Does anyone know:
> 
> 1) Does access to the "no cost reservation" system require any type of park ticket (multiday or single day) advance purchase? (I'm trying to understand if can access the "no cost reservation" and then buy the nonrefundable park tickets for the day(s) I have a timed entry reservation.)
> 
> 2) If your annual pass normally allows you to enter the park on opening weekend, is the process to obtain the timed entry "no cost reservation" different than multi/single day ticket holders?
> 
> 3) Any news on the on-site resort stay mechanics for guaranteed entry?


Details are not yet available to answer these questions.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Mosey03 said:


> Anyone seen this yet?  https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...upcoming-star-wars-celebration-chicago-event/
> 
> I'm kind of wondering if the details for how the reservations will work might be announced during this event.


Doubt it. The details on how the temporary Disneyland FP reservation system will work would be incredibly dull.


----------



## sherilaine

Tiggerette said:


> Hey y'all. Planning to come on opening weekend, & trying to get logistics covered. I know I need to have a park pass to enter SW:GE, as well as the timed entry "no cost reservation." Does anyone know:
> 
> 1) Does access to the "no cost reservation" system require any type of park ticket (multiday or single day) advance purchase? (I'm trying to understand if can access the "no cost reservation" and then buy the nonrefundable park tickets for the day(s) I have a timed entry reservation.)
> 
> 2) If your annual pass normally allows you to enter the park on opening weekend, is the process to obtain the timed entry "no cost reservation" different than multi/single day ticket holders?
> 
> 3) Any news on the on-site resort stay mechanics for guaranteed entry?



Unfortunately - no one can answer this - as Disney has not provided this information.  Everyone is in the same holding pattern waiting for additional information to be released.  The good news is that as soon as more news is released it will be front and center for the conversation on this forum!!


----------



## MarBee

I apologize in advance bc I have not read the entire thread yet.

So we were planning our first DL trip for the end of June.  I’d like to see SWGE, but it’s not a priority for me.

I read that in order to get admissions to SWGE that week we would have to be staying at a DL Resort.

We were planning on staying at a good neighbor Marriott.

1) Just to clarify, we will not have access to SWGE, correct?

2) will limiting access to only resort guests help to control the crowds? (Like will locals wait until they can get in?  Will people staying at good neighbors be miffed and plan a trip for when they can access it?)

I’m just worried that my first (and possibly only) DL experience will suck bc it’s overcrowded.  I’ve been to WDW over a dozen times and realize that every theme park is crowded.  I’m just worried about it being CROWDED, if you know what I mean.

Thank you for any thoughts and advice on the topic!


----------



## sherilaine

MarBee said:


> I apologize in advance bc I have not read the entire thread yet.
> 
> So we were planning our first DL trip for the end of June.  I’d like to see SWGE, but it’s not a priority for me.
> 
> I read that in order to get admissions to SWGE that week we would have to be staying at a DL Resort.
> 
> We were planning on staying at a good neighbor Marriott.
> 
> 1) Just to clarify, we will not have access to SWGE, correct?
> 
> 2) will limiting access to only resort guests help to control the crowds? (Like will locals wait until they can get in?  Will people staying at good neighbors be miffed and plan a trip for when they can access it?)
> 
> I’m just worried that my first (and possibly only) DL experience will suck bc it’s overcrowded.  I’ve been to WDW over a dozen times and realize that every theme park is crowded.  I’m just worried about it being CROWDED, if you know what I mean.
> 
> Thank you for any thoughts and advice on the topic!



There will be opportunity to book a "no cost reservation" outside of onsite guests.  The onsite guests are being provided one based on their hotel stay but there will be opportunity for others to obtain one.  The details on how and when and what requirements are tied to this reservation are unknown at this time though.

No one knows how people will behave - will they stay home, will they come anyway, will a lot of people not even realize or know they require a reservation?

Your worry that it will be CROWDED is a fair one but as you are going end of June - you will likely have an idea of what others have experienced ahead of going. 

Just a question - you say "end of June" like after June 24th?  As the reservation system is only announced as being in place up to June 23rd.


----------



## keishashadow

Originally, was set to book a bonus trip the last week in August @ WDW but, after dealing with the TS opening in the past, think it may be less trying to re-visit DL then.  

Now trying to plan a trip from the east coast primarily focused on DL.  Thought being things may calm down a bit from the initial frenzy starting end of May.  Not so sure reading that seasonal APhs would be back in play.

Anyone wanted to venture a guess...

Will booking one of the DL properties be a distinct advantage or a necessity?  Was going to book something on harbor for the first time to save some $$$.

Would weekdays stil offer lower crowds that time of year (last 10 days of August but before Labor Day weekend?

Is there an outside chance RotR might be open @ DL then?


----------



## Lesley Wake

keishashadow said:


> Originally, was set to book a bonus trip the last week in August @ WDW but, after dealing with the TS opening in the past, think it may be less trying to re-visit DL then.
> 
> Now trying to plan a trip from the east coast primarily focused on DL.  Thought being things may calm down a bit from the initial frenzy starting end of May.  Not so sure reading that seasonal APhs would be back in play.
> 
> Anyone wanted to venture a guess...
> 
> Will booking one of the DL properties be a distinct advantage or a necessity?  Was going to book something on harbor for the first time to save some $$$.
> 
> Would weekdays stil offer lower crowds that time of year (last 10 days of August but before Labor Day weekend?
> 
> Is there an outside chance RotR might be open @ DL then?


I would say there is a good chance RotR would be open, which would cause another influx of people, especially once lower level APs are unblocked. And the D23 Expo is Aug 23-25 (most rumors point to RotR opening then). The first week after APs are unblocked can be insanely crowded, even before SWGE was opening up.


----------



## keishashadow

Lesley Wake said:


> I would say there is a good chance RotR would be open, which would cause another influx of people, especially once lower level APs are unblocked. And the D23 Expo is Aug 23-25 (most rumors point to RotR opening then). The first week after APs are unblocked can be insanely crowded, even before SWGE was opening up.



Well, that explains why the hotel rates are higher that time period! Lol how did i miss that? Duh

Thank you


----------



## kirstie101

ImDMous said:


> No one knows yet, no one really knows much of anything for certain at this point.
> We got a one night stay at PPH, we're keeping either day open until more info starts going out.


Exactly what we're doing to. I made sure I could make either day work before making our reservation.


----------



## HenDuck

We will be at DL August 19-ish for four days.  We will stay off-site.  How early do we need to be at the main (Harbor) security gate to avoid an hour wait just to get to the front gate, assuming we want to be at the front gate 1/2 hour before rope drop (Which I am assuming is 8:00 a.m.)?  We are also assuming no early entry to DL.  I hope that question made sense.

Are we talking line up at security by 6:30 a.m.?  That's what I was thinking...


----------



## DnA2010

HenDuck said:


> We will be at DL August 19-ish for four days.  We will stay off-site.  How early do we need to be at the main (Harbor) security gate to avoid an hour wait just to get to the front gate, assuming we want to be at the front gate 1/2 hour before rope drop (Which I am assuming is 8:00 a.m.)?  We are also assuming no early entry to DL.  I hope that question made sense.
> 
> Are we talking line up at security by 6:30 a.m.?  That's what I was thinking...




You will know more later on, but right now, i'd be thinking that, even 6 possibly...


----------



## dieumeye

HenDuck said:


> We will be at DL August 19-ish for four days.  We will stay off-site.  How early do we need to be at the main (Harbor) security gate to avoid an hour wait just to get to the front gate, assuming we want to be at the front gate 1/2 hour before rope drop (Which I am assuming is 8:00 a.m.)?  We are also assuming no early entry to DL.  I hope that question made sense.
> 
> Are we talking line up at security by 6:30 a.m.?  That's what I was thinking...


Ask again once SW:GE opens. Depending on how access to the land works at that point (which is currently unknown), along with the currently unknown opening date of RotR, things could change.


----------



## dina444444

HenDuck said:


> We will be at DL August 19-ish for four days.  We will stay off-site.  How early do we need to be at the main (Harbor) security gate to avoid an hour wait just to get to the front gate, assuming we want to be at the front gate 1/2 hour before rope drop (Which I am assuming is 8:00 a.m.)?  We are also assuming no early entry to DL.  I hope that question made sense.
> 
> Are we talking line up at security by 6:30 a.m.?  That's what I was thinking...


I would ask again in July after it’s been open for a bit. But fair warning deluxe APs get back access to Disneyland that week.


----------



## CM.X777

So I was watching this week's DIS Unplugged DL, and I felt compelled to give a warning. Rise will not be opening for a while. Rise has run into some major roadblocks, that have really stalled out the project. From what I've heard, we're looking at a early November time frame of the attraction opening.


----------



## Mrs. W

CM.X777 said:


> So I was watching this week's DIS Unplugged DL, and I felt compelled to give a warning. Rise will not be opening for a while. Rise has run into some major roadblocks, that have really stalled out the project. From what I've heard, we're looking at a early November time frame of the attraction opening.



Is the ride projected to open on both coasts in November?


----------



## dieumeye

Mrs. W said:


> Is the ride projected to open on both coasts in November?


There is no official “projected” date. People are speculating all kinds of things from June 23, to August for D23, to late summer, to November, to next year! So take any speculation with a grain of salt, even if it’s from someone who claims to be an insider.

Look at it this way, a couple weeks ago everyone was certain that SWGE would open June 21.


----------



## rteetz

dieumeye said:


> There is no official “projected” date. People are speculating all kinds of things from June 23, to August for D23, to late summer, to November, to next year! So take any speculation with a grain of salt, even if it’s from someone who claims to be an insider.
> 
> Look at it this way, a couple weeks ago everyone was certain that SWGE would open June 21.


Exactly.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Oh and something I just realized-there is a grad night on May 31st. Crowds haven’t been that bad since they changed the ticket structure, but still, if you think you’ll get away from the crowds at DCA, that may not be the case, especially in afternoon/evening! I also feel sorry for the kids who signed up for that day and now are going to deal with the chaos!


----------



## agamble

HenDuck said:


> We will be at DL August 19-ish for four days.  We will stay off-site.  How early do we need to be at the main (Harbor) security gate to avoid an hour wait just to get to the front gate, assuming we want to be at the front gate 1/2 hour before rope drop (Which I am assuming is 8:00 a.m.)?  We are also assuming no early entry to DL.  I hope that question made sense.
> 
> Are we talking line up at security by 6:30 a.m.?  That's what I was thinking...



Keep an eye on the forums. People have been reporting better security flow from Harbor with the new tents.
Also, why are you assuming no early entry to Disneyland? There is no MM for SWGE, but MM is still available for 3+ day tickets and hotel guests.


----------



## CM.X777

Mrs. W said:


> Is the ride projected to open on both coasts in November?



I can't speak about WDW's version, as I am a DL CM, and can only speak to how ours is progressing.


----------



## ardanxela

thewelts said:


> We are booked as DVC guests for a 2 Bedroom villa (4 adults and 4 kids) at the GCV May 24-27. Is there any chance we will get to experience SWGA?



I don't see how you could if it doesn't open until May 31st.


----------



## keishashadow

dieumeye said:


> There is no official “projected” date. People are speculating all kinds of things from June 23, to August for D23, to late summer, to November, to next year! So take any speculation with a grain of salt, even if it’s from someone who claims to be an insider.
> 
> Look at it this way, a couple weeks ago everyone was certain that SWGE would open June 21.



Well, we took ‘a leap of faith’ today and booked for 5 nights coming in on 8/27.  The only day we could find in a 2 week period with decent fare & availabilty.

Found it interesting that a large majority of NSflights from my city to LAX on SWA & Spirit were showing sold out for nearly a week prior...especially since they were all available yesterday am.  Could be a fluke with the grounding of planes but thinking it’s an odd surge.

Now all i need to do is narrow down a decent offsite hotel.  No way am I going to pay $400 a night for paradise pier.  Majestic is shouting to me at this point


----------



## dieumeye

keishashadow said:


> Found it interesting that a large majority of NSflights from my city to LAX on SWA & Spirit were showing sold out for nearly a week prior...especially since they were all available yesterday am.  Could be a fluke with the grounding of planes but thinking it’s an odd surge.


D23 is August 23–25, which explains the flights and hotel availability and cost for the week before you arrive..


----------



## keishashadow

dieumeye said:


> D23 is August 23–25, which explains the flights and hotel availability and cost for the week before you arrive..



Likely as to hotel rates, we might be running into those extending their visits @ DL into the next week; even early Labor Day crowd.

However, since the flight availability literally disappeared overnight from yesterday to today for many dates (other than the full price SWA options), thinking something else was afoot.  Will file it under one of life’s little mysteries


----------



## agamble

Dave's POV on Fresh Baked


----------



## rteetz

I think the technical concerns are being a bit overblown. Yes there is an issue but from what I have heard it is not as big as people are making it out to be. 

This is a mix of Disney's concern for crowds and spreading people out along with the need for some more time to make sure everything is perfect for guests.


----------



## Chause

This is entirely wishful speculation, but I have a hard time thinking that a last minute technical glitch is so catastrophic that it can’t be over come by the best ride builders/engineers in the industry. Especially one found so late in the game, with the vast majority of the ride being complete. The efforts should be focused at this point, since the structures are all in place. The footage released so far shows a mostly finished ride from queue, to show building, to finished hallways, hangar bays, and functioning ride vehicles. And this was probably shot a couple of months ago. So in those two months since that footage, and the upcoming 3 or so more months, they should be focusing their efforts to this issue since the rest of the ride is largely complete. I don’t think there are a bunch of engineers scratching their heads over a singular technical glitch for 5 months, in a show building that’s 95% complete.  If they can’t figure it out in 5 months of 24 hour shifts, they will never figure it out. So the problem is either more multi faceted than what’s being reported (ride vehicle programming problems, coupled with structural miscalculations on the show building making entire portions needing to be replaced - something like that) or its being over blown. Once again, Just my speculation, but I hope it’s the later.


----------



## Violetspider

rteetz said:


> I think the technical concerns are being a bit overblown. Yes there is an issue but from what I have heard it is not as big as people are making it out to be.
> 
> This is a mix of Disney's concern for crowds and spreading people out along with the need for some more time to make sure everything is perfect for guests.



I'm banking on you being right. Really wanting RoTR to open in the summer and not something like November. I choose December for my long awaited return to DL (and first multi-day on-site stay) thinking that maybe some of the madness would have subsided. A November opening, along with not knowing if onsite stays will garner any advantages for SW:GE, would be rather deflating.


----------



## Tiggerette

How does DL resorts define "a stay"? At WDW, it's comprehensively check-in and check-out day. If I have access to amenities during "my stay" (such as the pool), they are equally available on check-in and check-out.

So I'm wondering for the statement, "For guests staying between May 31 - June 23" would my one night reservation of 05/30- 05/31 qualify as "a stay" for the time period starting on my check-out day 05/31?


----------



## hjgaus

We are doing exactly this ''ONE DAY STAY" but on June 21st so I would assume that the "scheduled reservation into Galaxy's Edge" would only be available to us anywhere from possibly park opening time thru park closing time of the 21st .    Although my husband thinks it could be possible thru CHECKOUT time 11am on the 22nd.    I am not sure...


----------



## Lesley Wake

hjgaus said:


> We are doing exactly this ''ONE DAY STAY" but on June 21st so I would assume that the "scheduled reservation into Galaxy's Edge" would only be available to us anywhere from possibly park opening time thru park closing time of the 21st .    Although my husband thinks it could be possible thru CHECKOUT time 11am on the 22nd.    I am not sure...


We really don’t know at all. I emailed Disneyland to ask and they basically sent back a generic, wait and see. I responded and let them know I hoped (and expected) we would get reservations for May 31 and June 1, since we are staying may 30-June 1. I asked (politely) if it could be forwarded onto any decision makers. Hopefully they will realize it will cause too much grief to the hotel guests if they do only 1 per stay. I mean, there’s only 3 hotels. They can afford the capacity to give everyone passes during their whole stay! Anyways, I just wish we knew more!


----------



## sherilaine

Lesley Wake said:


> We really don’t know at all. I emailed Disneyland to ask and they basically sent back a generic, wait and see. I responded and let them know I hoped (and expected) we would get reservations for May 31 and June 1, since we are staying may 30-June 1. I asked (politely) if it could be forwarded onto any decision makers. Hopefully they will realize it will cause too much grief to the hotel guests if they do only 1 per stay. I mean, there’s only 3 hotels. They can afford the capacity to give everyone passes during their whole stay! Anyways, I just wish we knew more!



From what I took from the information released so far - I think one reservation per stay would mean per stay and not per day.  So I think managing expectations is likely a good idea as I don't recall reading anywhere that onsite guests would have a reservation for each day of their stay like EMH is provided.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Lesley Wake said:


> We really don’t know at all. I emailed Disneyland to ask and they basically sent back a generic, wait and see. I responded and let them know I hoped (and expected) we would get reservations for May 31 and June 1, since we are staying may 30-June 1. I asked (politely) if it could be forwarded onto any decision makers. Hopefully they will realize it will cause too much grief to the hotel guests if they do only 1 per stay. I mean, there’s only 3 hotels. They can afford the capacity to give everyone passes during their whole stay! Anyways, I just wish we knew more!





sherilaine said:


> From what I took from the information released so far - I think one reservation per stay would mean per stay and not per day.  So I think managing expectations is likely a good idea as I don't recall reading anywhere that onsite guests would have a reservation for each day of their stay like EMH is provided.




I agree with @sherilaine - the info that’s come out seems pretty clear that it’s one per stay. I think what most people are wondering is if check in/check out dates count as part of the stay, especially when they fall over the opening day.


----------



## HenDuck

agamble said:


> Keep an eye on the forums. People have been reporting better security flow from Harbor with the new tents.
> Also, why are you assuming no early entry to Disneyland? There is no MM for SWGE, but MM is still available for 3+ day tickets and hotel guests.



Good point!

Thanks everyone for your suggestions.

We normally have APs, but I am thinking of buying 4 or 5 day PHPs to make use of the MM and then convert them to APs later.

We go to DL during the summer regularly, and this is the first time I feel very uneasy about crowds.


----------



## Nonsuch

HenDuck said:


> ...We go to DL during the summer regularly, and this is the first time I feel very uneasy about crowds.


I have a bad feeling about this


----------



## hjgaus

Lesley Wake said:


> We really don’t know at all. I emailed Disneyland to ask and they basically sent back a generic, wait and see. I responded and let them know I hoped (and expected) we would get reservations for May 31 and June 1, since we are staying may 30-June 1. I asked (politely) if it could be forwarded onto any decision makers. Hopefully they will realize it will cause too much grief to the hotel guests if they do only 1 per stay. I mean, there’s only 3 hotels. They can afford the capacity to give everyone passes during their whole stay! Anyways, I just wish we knew more!





I wish we had solid details right now but I will be patient!   No worries for buying tickets cuz we have Signature AP's!


----------



## B3rlingirl

CM.X777 said:


> So I was watching this week's DIS Unplugged DL, and I felt compelled to give a warning. Rise will not be opening for a while. Rise has run into some major roadblocks, that have really stalled out the project. From what I've heard, we're looking at a early November time frame of the attraction opening.



Oh no... I hope this is not true... (and actually I can’t believe they run into such serious problems that late...I really can’t think of anything... that would be a serious planning issue and that’s not something I would expect of Disney (WoC was a totally different story)

If that’s true christmas time and will be a madhouse! and this will be my first time visitingate novemer/early December... and I really hoped that the initial SWGE rush would have died down a little by then...

But I can’t do anything about it anyways... so we can just hope for the best...
( though I think I should watch some of those Star Wars movies this summer I have never seen any of them...)


----------



## chickapin parterre

saw this morning on CBS news......anticipated for years, built by a very famous architect. ....London Olympics will come to mind.

Maybe Disney is observing this happen.....it the USA largest city.

You’ll need a free timed ticket to access Thomas Heatherwick’s climbable “public landmark”

We’re just a few days away from one of the most anticipated openings in recent New York City history: The first public pieces of Hudson Yards, the $25 billion megaproject rising on Manhattan’s far west side, will debut this week.

And at the center of it all is Vessel, a 150-foot-tall, shiny sculptural bauble designed by Thomas Heatherwick. The piece is made from 154 interconnected staircases, and is intended to be used by the public—for climbing, running (though probably not too fast), and, most likely, for providing the backdrop for selfies and Instagram photos.

But access to Vessel will be managed, to a degree: Developer Related announced in the fall that those wishing to climb the beehive-esque structure would need a free ticket to do so. Now, the developer has released more details on what that ticketed experience will entail.

Most importantly, signing up for a ticket gives Vessel visitors an hourlong window in which they can arrive, but it doesn’t limit how long you can spend on it. You can book tickets up to two weeks ahead of time, but there will also be some available for same-day climbs (those can be booked every day at 9 a.m., or by speaking with on-site helpers, known as “Vessel Ambassadors”).

Heatherwick’s piece, which Related CEO Stephen Ross personally commissioned, cost $200 million. According to Related, it will provide a “one-mile vertical climbing experience” (but there’s also an elevator to make it accessible to those in wheelchairs or with other mobility challenges).

The piece will be open every day from 10 a.m. to 9 p.m.,


----------



## fitzperry

Apologies if this has been discussed already, but I don’t have time to read all 25 pages  What’s the current best guess as to when RotR will open? I’m trying to decide whether to do 2 days at DL during 4th of July week or wait and go later at WDW.


----------



## dieumeye

fitzperry said:


> Apologies if this has been discussed already, but I don’t have time to read all 25 pages  What’s the current best guess as to when RotR will open? I’m trying to decide whether to do 2 days at DL during 4th of July week or wait and go later at WDW.


There is no best guess. People are speculating everything from end of June to end of the year to next year.

And even if there was a best guess, there’s no guarantee it is accurate. For example, the consensus guess for SWGE opening was wrong.


----------



## DisSurfer878

fitzperry said:


> Apologies if this has been discussed already, but I don’t have time to read all 25 pages  What’s the current best guess as to when RotR will open? I’m trying to decide whether to do 2 days at DL during 4th of July week or wait and go later at WDW.




If you had read literally 4 comments up you'd see no one knows and it could be as late as November


----------



## chickapin parterre

Disney wiki site has this printed about ROTR....." Even miracles take a little time".....now I have to go find out which Sleeping beauty character is waving the magic wand.

and it took 10 years for Delia Owens to write her book.....great events take a long time to completion ...that is why waiting in line is so grand!!


----------



## fitzperry

DisSurfer878 said:


> If you had read literally 4 comments up you'd see no one knows and it could be as late as November



I was on my phone, and the thread is hard to follow that way, but thanks for the snark.


----------



## CO2CA

Kind of scared to ask (), but any recent rumors/news about the reservations?


----------



## Peter C

CO2CA said:


> Kind of scared to ask (), but any recent rumors/news about the reservations?



Nothing yet


----------



## dieumeye

What's interesting is that SW:GE is going to change as time goes on (reservations, which attractions are open, whether FP is available), so the best approach will change as well. What's best in June may not be what's best in July, or November, etc. There will be several different "windows" with different rules that will affect the best approach to SW:GE that everyone will need to keep in mind as things change:

1. Reservation Needed, Smuggler's Run Only, No FP. May 31- June 23.

2. No Reservation, Smuggler's Run Only, No FP: June 24 to ???.

Then, will there be another reservation period once RotR opens, or not?
3. Reservation Needed, Smuggler's Run & RotR open, No FP. (theoretical)

Regardless, we'll probably get here some point:
4. No Reservation, Smuggler's Run & RotR open, No FP.

And then what about FastPass? Will they add it to Smuggler's Run first or both attractions at the same time?
5. No Reservation, Smugglers Run w/ FP, RotR Standby only (theoretical)

And in the end, we'll get here. The question is, when?
6. No Reservation, Smuggler's Run w/ FP, and RotR w/ FP.


----------



## chickapin parterre

#2 should have some consideration about egress, though there might not be reservations....chances are there will be stand-by lines to enter  SWGE


----------



## sherilaine

dieumeye said:


> What's interesting is that SW:GE is going to change as time goes on (reservations, which attractions are open, whether FP is available), so the best approach will change as well. What's best in June may not be what's best in July, or November, etc. There will be several different "windows" with different rules that will affect the best approach to SW:GE that everyone will need to keep in mind as things change:
> 
> 1. Reservation Needed, Smuggler's Run Only, No FP. May 31- June 23.
> 
> 2. No Reservation, Smuggler's Run Only, No FP: June 24 to ???.
> 
> Then, will there be another reservation period once RotR opens, or not?
> 3. Reservation Needed, Smuggler's Run & RotR open, No FP. (theoretical)
> 
> Regardless, we'll probably get here some point:
> 4. No Reservation, Smuggler's Run & RotR open, No FP.
> 
> And then what about FastPass? Will they add it to Smuggler's Run first or both attractions at the same time?
> 5. No Reservation, Smugglers Run w/ FP, RotR Standby only (theoretical)
> 
> And in the end, we'll get here. The question is, when?
> 6. No Reservation, Smuggler's Run w/ FP, and RotR w/ FP.



Everything after 2 is speculation only and now with further rumors that a stand by line may be allowed to form and be drawn from for entry even during period #1 throws another wrench.  

I wonder if there comes a time when too much speculation goes beyond the line of planning and becomes counter productive as it causes stress and worry when no one can do a thing about it.  At this point the only thing someone can do in the off chance hope it will make their visit any better is book onsite as there could be continued opportunities for that to benefit a guest as well as just keep their ear to the ground for new information.  But apart from that - offsite guest reservations, stand by line, when ROTR will open, how large crowds will be, when will FP be offered etc. - all pure speculation and while some of this speculation is based on sound logic and reasoning - that is all it is and people should take all of it with a large grain of salt.

I think it is fair to say though that you will never reach the point in the list of stages above where one can enter DL at 10AM at a leisurely pace and walk onto rides in SWGE - not unless it's zero degrees and a blizzard, in which case Canadians will just take over the parks.


----------



## Lesley Wake

sherilaine said:


> not unless it's zero degrees and a blizzard, in which case Canadians will just take over the parks.


Also the bloggers who have to get photos of everything


----------



## dieumeye

sherilaine said:


> Everything after 2 is speculation only and now with further rumors that a stand by line may be allowed to form and be drawn from for entry even during period #1 throws another wrench.
> 
> I wonder if there comes a time when too much speculation goes beyond the line of planning and becomes counter productive as it causes stress and worry when no one can do a thing about it.  At this point the only thing someone can do in the off chance hope it will make their visit any better is book onsite as there could be continued opportunities for that to benefit a guest as well as just keep their ear to the ground for new information.  But apart from that - offsite guest reservations, stand by line, when ROTR will open, how large crowds will be, when will FP be offered etc. - all pure speculation and while some of this speculation is based on sound logic and reasoning - that is all it is and people should take all of it with a large grain of salt.
> 
> I think it is fair to say though that you will never reach the point in the list of stages above where one can enter DL at 10AM at a leisurely pace and walk onto rides in SWGE - not unless it's zero degrees and a blizzard, in which case Canadians will just take over the parks.


Yeah, that’s why I didn’t add dates other than what’s already announced.

But, at SOME point we’ll get to a place where reservations are not required and both attractions are open. I agree that speculating WHEN any of this will happen is futile. 

I guess the only speculation is that both attractions will eventually have FP... but whether that is in a matter of weeks, months, or years no one knows.

The point is, things will be changing over the foreseeable future, so no one should put too much weight on how things go opening day, opening week, etc. Or especially try to plan what it’s going to be like in August or November! It’s going to be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## HydroGuy

sherilaine said:


> Everything after 2 is speculation only and now with further rumors that a stand by line may be allowed to form and be drawn from for entry even during period #1 throws another wrench.
> 
> I wonder if there comes a time when too much speculation goes beyond the line of planning and becomes counter productive as it causes stress and worry when no one can do a thing about it.  At this point the only thing someone can do in the off chance hope it will make their visit any better is book onsite as there could be continued opportunities for that to benefit a guest as well as just keep their ear to the ground for new information.  But apart from that - offsite guest reservations, stand by line, when ROTR will open, how large crowds will be, when will FP be offered etc. - all pure speculation and while some of this speculation is based on sound logic and reasoning - that is all it is and people should take all of it with a large grain of salt.
> 
> I think it is fair to say though that you will never reach the point in the list of stages above where one can enter DL at 10AM at a leisurely pace and walk onto rides in SWGE - not unless it's zero degrees and a blizzard, in which case Canadians will just take over the parks.





dieumeye said:


> Yeah, that’s why I didn’t add dates other than what’s already announced.
> 
> But, at SOME point we’ll get to a place where reservations are not required and both attractions are open. I agree that speculating WHEN any of this will happen is futile.
> 
> I guess the only speculation is that both attractions will eventually have FP... but whether that is in a matter of weeks, months, or years no one knows.
> 
> The point is, things will be changing over the foreseeable future, so no one should put too much weight on how things go opening day, opening week, etc. Or especially try to plan what it’s going to be like in August or November! It’s going to be interesting to see what happens.


I agree. Folks are going way overboard with way too little information. Things will evolve month by month.


----------



## fitzperry

HydroGuy said:


> I agree. Folks are going way overboard with way too little information. Things will evolve month by month.



Yeah but we’ve got plans to make before the evolution is complete. Just trying to do it with the best information we can get.


----------



## poptart90

Having visited during the relaunch of GoG Mission Breakout, our experience of waiting 45 minutes to "pull" a FP (MaxPass wasn't live yet) and then 1.15 minutes in the FP line to actually ride, while observing the Standby line of 7-8 hours... I just can't imagine how this is going to work without FP/MP. Which leads to my speculationhaha - that there must be a new idea circling here that hasn't been unveiled? A new system to herd the cattle? I hope so, or I just don't see how we won't all be queuing up at City Hall to waste away our Magic Morning...following the first month, of course. We arrive June 27th, oy vey!


----------



## DisSurfer878

fitzperry said:


> I was on my phone, and the thread is hard to follow that way, but thanks for the snark.


I only ever use my phone and have no problems following along.


----------



## chickapin parterre

dieumeye said:


> Bu! It’s going to be interesting to see what happens.



Well.....it got interesting Tonight Tuesday on Disney's ABC, Star Wars was all over the 30 mins of Blacklsh. The younger boy speaks of the philosophy of Luke losing his hand, Goldbergs Schooled is having a Star Wars night.....and tonight on Jimmy...Mark Hamil ..coming out as luke......and not a single Dumbo commercial.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

Having read the latest rumor thread and going back to the Disneyland website, it states that after June 23rd reservations will no longer be *required. *This got me thinking, like some others, that the reservation period may/will be extended; however, with standby available much like the rumor states (although not starting outright when SWGE opens). The reservation could act like a FP to SWGE with standby being one entry point on Big Thunder Trail, and FP being the other.


----------



## OKC Disney Fan

We just realized that we have a credit with Southwest airlines that expires mid-June so looks like maybe a quick trip to DL is in order.  We would want to book at least one night at a DLR hotel to make sure we get a reservation.  Has there been any info as to how many days you would need to book on site to get a reservation or if just having one night booked is good enough?  Just want to make sure we dont miss out.


----------



## dieumeye

OKC Disney Fan said:


> We just realized that we have a credit with Southwest airlines that expires mid-June so looks like maybe a quick trip to DL is in order.  We would want to book at least one night at a DLR hotel to make sure we get a reservation.  Has there been any info as to how many days you would need to book on site to get a reservation or if just having one night booked is good enough?  Just want to make sure we dont miss out.


The only official word on this is:

_Guests staying at 1 of the 3 Disneyland Resort hotels during these dates will receive a designated reservation to access Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge during their visit_

So it sounds like a one night stay during the reservation period will be enough to get you a reservation... at least I hope (as someone with a one night stay booked!!). The next question is how exactly will it work? Will it be for any time? Day of arrival? Day of departure? We do not know this yet.


----------



## Dan Bee

Any clues as to what will happen with SWGE _after_ 23 June? I know there is a reservation system planned from 31 May up until that date. However we actually arrive in Anaheim on 23 June and were wondering if anyone knows what the plans is from that date onwards?


----------



## dieumeye

There’s no plan other than Disney  saying a reservation will no longer be required starting June 24. 

I would assume that means as of June 24 you are free to walk into SW:GE and get in the (probably really long) standby line for Smuggler’s Run.

What, if anything, it means for FPs or RotR, no one knows.


----------



## abnihon

I’m hoping they either extend the reservation system (assuming it works well) or open it up to Maxpass after June 24th.  My son can’t do hours in a standby line...


----------



## VandVsmama

I'm sorry if this has been discussed or asked about before, but does anybody know if Disney has announced whether adults will be allowed to dress up in the costumes they'll be selling in SWGE?  I have a couple of friends who want to wear Jedi robes when they go.


----------



## sherilaine

VandVsmama said:


> I'm sorry if this has been discussed or asked about before, but does anybody know if Disney has announced whether adults will be allowed to dress up in the costumes they'll be selling in SWGE?  I have a couple of friends who want to wear Jedi robes when they go.



I think wearing a Jedi robe will be like wearing a Hogwarts Robe through Universal - it's not a specific character like dressing up like a Princess.  The issue with not allowing guests over a certain age to dress like a character is so no one confuses a guest with a CM who is actually representing that character in the park.  Or at least that is my understanding of the rule.


----------



## dieumeye

sherilaine said:


> I think wearing a Jedi robe will be like wearing a Hogwarts Robe through Universal - it's not a specific character like dressing up like a Princess.  The issue with not allowing guests over a certain age to dress like a character is so no one confuses a guest with a CM who is actually representing that character in the park.  Or at least that is my understanding of the rule.


That's my impression too. They're pushing that immersive, costume aspect of SW:GE, so it would be kind of silly if you couldn't wear them. Adults can still dress up in a way by bounding, so I guess the question is whether Disney will consider robes "normal clothes" at the gate.


----------



## jacandjan

Does anyone have any idea what the capacity of SWGE will be ?? I would think 14 acres would hold alot of guests. We will be there during the reservation period just not sure if there will be avalible times if we are staying on Harbor Blvd.


----------



## StormyCA

It's not just acreage in SWL that determines its capacity.  'Capacity' is determined by the _totality of all the areas in the entire park _available for use.  They take into account areas closed off for construction, attractions under refurb, restaurant closures, and other factors beside that.  I think it may have been Malcon10t who did a post on another thread about a discussion she had with a fire marshal about exactly what determines capacity. It's definitely not just XX acres will hold XX people.


----------



## Diszona

Not enough


----------



## Tiggerette

dieumeye said:


> That's my impression too. They're pushing that immersive, costume aspect of SW:GE, so it would be kind of silly if you couldn't wear them. Adults can still dress up in a way by bounding, so I guess the question is whether Disney will consider robes "normal clothes" at the gate.



I'm going as Mando-Minnie from Clan Mausz. I've already weathered the polka dots on my amour.  *just kidding* 

I totally would just go as with a group of Twi'leks inhabiting personalities from Inside Out. Bwhahaha! Darth Talon would be right on for Angry Twi'ek, Oola for Disaffected Twi'lek.   *Just kidding again* Ahhhh the costuming mashup possibilities....


*Not Kidding* --> I'm bringing my Cantina Tiki Dress. I'll make a Star Wars inspired outfit if it looks like we can wear in-universe apparel. I wouldn't go as a known character in-universe.


----------



## Sevenwords

Currently I am a General D23 member and I am debating upgrading to Gold Family (I know I don't HAVE to upgrade in order to go to the Expo).  I'm seriously considering going to the Expo this year since I feel like last time I missed out on a great event (and maybe even getting the rumored ride on Rise of the Resistance...MAYBE).  

Problem is that there are too many variables I don't know the answer to and I have heard horror stories about how crowded it is.  My first priority would be wanting to go to the Resorts Panel(s) and I would also like to see movie panels as well (maybe they will give out Disney+ trial memberships out too???)...but I would likely go by myself...and I here that in order to get into these panels there are LONG LONG lines you would have to get into to see these.

So as someone that has never gone, I don't know what I don't know.  If any of you have gone, can you please advise me on A) if it is even worth it for me to try? B) if I go by myself would I essentially have to decide what ONE main thing I want to do and then spend all weekend in line for it? C) just any other general advice about the event (If DisUnplugged hasn't already...I think this would be a great full on episode around now...tips and tricks for getting the most out of D23 expo).

Any help/advice would be appreciated.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

https://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/201903/6684/

I came across this article- any idea of how reliable this site is? I can’t seem to find where they got their info.

A virtual land FP does seem the best way to go when it opens to everyone after the reservation period IMO if this is true!


----------



## MIChessGuy

TikiTikiFan said:


> https://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/201903/6684/
> 
> I came across this article- any idea of how reliable this site is? I can’t seem to find where they got their info.
> 
> A virtual land FP does seem the best way to go when it opens to everyone after the reservation period IMO if this is true!



Assuming this, or something close to it, is true, I'd expect a major boost in MaxPass daily pricing before the land opens.  It still strikes me as a good deal for the time being because photos are included.  But once it goes up to who knows what, $25 or maybe $50, the value proposition will diminish significantly.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

MIChessGuy said:


> Assuming this, or something close to it, is true, I'd expect a major boost in MaxPass daily pricing before the land opens.  It still strikes me as a good deal for the time being because photos are included.  But once it goes up to who knows what, $25 or maybe $50, the value proposition will diminish significantly.



I agree. Regardless of what they do I really hope they let everyone know soon. Trying to budget for our trip in august with so many unknowns is frustrating. Guess I’m just going to estimate needing all the money! 

The article also talks about the multiple experience MaxPass changes- I really hope that doesn’t end up being true! But again, I can see the logic there especially when they do add the SWGE rides to FP.


----------



## Sjwillia

Assuming the MaxPass system will be used for booking the "virtual queue" after June 24th I am really glad I already purchased it with my tickets.  It will be interesting to see how early people line up in the mornings to get into the park to book a place in the queue and how quickly they run out.  What is the "bathroom pass system" used at WDW and how does it work?


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Interesting- they edited the article to add:

“All of this information was provided to Theme Park Insider by senior Disneyland officials in a private presentation to five news outlets last week. The information was given under embargo until 3am PT today“

I also just saw Mice Chat post the same updates so looks likely it could be true. 

I wonder how much more MaxPass will change if they’re already tweaking the Mulitple Experiences FP? I really hope that doesn’t indicate a push towards a tier system like WDW uses.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Sjwillia said:


> What is the "bathroom pass system" used at WDW and how does it work?



Mice Chat’s article said this “ There will also be a system in place for guests to exit the line to use the restroom without losing their spot.“

Here’s the link to their article saying basically the same things as the other one.

https://www.micechat.com/220704-breaking-news-disneyland-star-wars-land-details/


----------



## Gaugersaurus

According to the micechat article the bathroom pass works like this:

_Guests who need to use the restroom must have one person in their party stay in line and continue to move through the line as they normally would. Then, the guest in question can move forward or backward through the queue to find a Cast Member who will produce the Bathroom Pass. Upon relief, you’ll refuting the FastPass entrance where you’ll have produce the Bathroom Pass. You will walk through the FastPass line until you reach a merge point. It’s at the merge point that you’ll wait in the Bathroom Pass waiting area until the other members of your party catch up with you and continue through the queue._


----------



## Kip Herner

Here is an article in USA Today:

https://www.usatoday.com/story/trav...-wars-land-star-wars-galaxys-edge/3296907002/


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Seems to be official! It’s blowinf up on all the Disney blogs- here’s another one I just saw shared on fb.

https://mickeyvisit.com/star-wars-land-guide/

And if it’s on USA Today too it’s likely true.


----------



## cadien

We used the bathroom pass idea at Harry Potter and it worked great.


----------



## LizzyS

That's nice that they're going to provide a way for people to take a restroom break while waiting in a terribly long line.


----------



## Kip Herner

My DD had to use the pass on FOP during our trip in January. It was very nice. The rest of the group waited at the merge point while my DW took her to the restroom. There was no way she would have made it otherwise. This was after 90 minutes of waiting.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Gaugersaurus said:


> According to the micechat article the bathroom pass works like this:
> 
> _Guests who need to use the restroom must have one person in their party stay in line and continue to move through the line as they normally would. Then, the guest in question can move forward or backward through the queue to find a Cast Member who will produce the Bathroom Pass. Upon relief, you’ll refuting the FastPass entrance where you’ll have produce the Bathroom Pass. You will walk through the FastPass line until you reach a merge point. It’s at the merge point that you’ll wait in the Bathroom Pass waiting area until the other members of your party catch up with you and continue through the queue._


Hmmmm so I guess you can’t do this if it’s just one adult and one child. Bummer!


----------



## dieumeye

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Hmmmm so I guess you can’t do this if it’s just one adult and one child. Bummer!


Same if you’re solo. Shouldn’t be a problem to have the party in front of you be the marker for purposes of rejoining the line.


----------



## Astylla

I had noticed a comment on one of the SWGE blog posts somewhere I hadn't thought of before.
Since it was confirmed today regardless of length of stay , there's only one guaranteed reservation for SWGE per onsite reservation for registered guests.

This made me think about something- what if someone did a split stay of one day at PPH for example and another at DLH for the following days,  in theory the guests of said reservations could get two chances at SWGE.
Unless they have a lockout period that is tied to tickets or passes I'm tempted to do this lol.


----------



## RedM94

Astylla said:


> I had noticed a comment on one of the SWGE blog posts somewhere I hadn't thought of before.
> Since it was confirmed today regardless of length of stay , there's only one guaranteed reservation for SWGE per onsite reservation for registered guests.
> 
> This made me think about something- what if someone did a split stay of one day at PPH for example and another at DLH for the following days,  in theory the guests of said reservations could get two chances at SWGE.
> Unless they have a lockout period that is tied to tickets or passes I'm tempted to do this lol.



not sure if splitting the stay will work, but myself and others have already booked our rooms in the manner you are suggesting.


----------



## Deirdres

Astylla said:


> I had noticed a comment on one of the SWGE blog posts somewhere I hadn't thought of before.
> Since it was confirmed today regardless of length of stay , there's only one guaranteed reservation for SWGE per onsite reservation for registered guests.
> 
> This made me think about something- what if someone did a split stay of one day at PPH for example and another at DLH for the following days,  in theory the guests of said reservations could get two chances at SWGE.
> Unless they have a lockout period that is tied to tickets or passes I'm tempted to do this lol.


They might tie the reservation to your multi day ticket and the ticket might have a limitation as well.  I heard somewhere that there might be a limitation, like once every three weeks for APs, so they could also do this for multi day tickets.  Now if you have a split stay and separate tickets, that might have a better chance of succeeding, but you'd still have to worry about the split stays being linked in the same account.


----------



## Astylla

Deirdres said:


> They might tie the reservation to your multi day ticket and the ticket might have a limitation as well.  I heard somewhere that there might be a limitation, like once every three weeks for APs, so they could also do this for multi day tickets.  Now if you have a split stay and separate tickets, that might have a better chance of succeeding, but you'd still have to worry about the split stays being linked in the same account.



That was thinking and fear as well , we are AP holders and think it might be tied so we can always try to make one of the free reservations once they go live in addition to the guaranteed one. I think I'll stick to the one onsite stay for 3 nights and go for what we have.


----------



## DLRExpert

The easiest solution for non-hotel guests is to give out return times to the new land as you enter the park.
If you arrive late the less of a chance you have of getting a return time.

This whole make a reservations online, is only going upset people who have no idea about making a reservation and show up expecting to be able to get into the land.


----------



## OKC Disney Fan

DLRExpert said:


> The easiest solution for non-hotel guests is to give out return times to the new land as you enter the park.
> If you arrive late the less of a chance you have of getting a return time.
> 
> This whole make a reservations online, is only going upset people who have no idea about making a reservation and show up expecting to be able to get into the land.




Wouldn't this make rope drop insane?  Seems if it's a "day of" reservation that would make mornings crazy.


----------



## Astylla

DLRExpert said:


> The easiest solution for non-hotel guests is to give out return times to the new land as you enter the park.
> If you arrive late the less of a chance you have of getting a return time.
> 
> This whole make a reservations online, is only going upset people who have no idea about making a reservation and show up expecting to be able to get into the land.



I was thinking about this too however I think there's both sides to the coin. Some may not even want to come if they know they can't get in for the day , passholders and non alike. Which could in turn help keep crowds lower vs a free for all where everyone is competing initially.

It seems mostly like a crowd control tactic hence why it's such a limited time. Of course it's all theory until we know more.


----------



## abnihon

My theory that people would be able to reserve 60 days ahead seems to not be the case..
Strange we’re 60 days out and not even an announcement yet on how it will work!


----------



## OKC Disney Fan

So, I know we don't know anything more than what's been released and I get that guesses are just that...  

But what are your EXPECTATIONS for the reservation period 5/31-6/23?  In other words, what do you expect to happen that will meet your expectations and not disappoint you around the reservation period?

I have a reservation at PPH from 6/16-6/18 and would expect that I would get one time frame to enter SWGE during that time (hopefully before I have to go to the airport on 6/18!).  

I would expect to be allowed in the land for about 4-5 hrs and that I will probably spend about 1-2 hrs in line for the ride.  This seems reasonable and would meet my expectations.  (They have already mentioned that there will be a specific time period that you will be allowed to stay in the land.)

I would also expect that there will be another way to get a reservation online ahead of time, but that you will have to have a ticket or AP tied to your app so that people aren't just reserving and then not going.  I would be disappointed if its a mad rush/free for all every morning to get reservations once you enter the park. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## agamble

OKC Disney Fan said:


> So, I know we don't know anything more than what's been released and I get that guesses are just that...
> 
> But what are your EXPECTATIONS for the reservation period 5/31-6/23?  In other words, what do you expect to happen that will meet your expectations and not disappoint you around the reservation period?
> 
> I have a reservation at PPH from 6/16-6/18 and would expect that I would get one time frame to enter SWGE during that time (hopefully before I have to go to the airport on 6/18!).
> 
> I would expect to be allowed in the land for about 4-5 hrs and that I will probably spend about 1-2 hrs in line for the ride.  This seems reasonable and would meet my expectations.  (They have already mentioned that there will be a specific time period that you will be allowed to stay in the land.)
> 
> I would also expect that there will be another way to get a reservation online ahead of time, but that you will have to have a ticket or AP tied to your app so that people aren't just reserving and then not going.  I would be disappointed if its a mad rush/free for all every morning to get reservations once you enter the park.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I could be wrong, but I thought I read somewhere that when Pandora opened people were given only 2 or 3 hours to experience the land. With only one ride open it seems that Disney could limit times to just 2 to 3 hours.


----------



## dieumeye

OKC Disney Fan said:


> So, I know we don't know anything more than what's been released and I get that guesses are just that...
> 
> But what are your EXPECTATIONS for the reservation period 5/31-6/23?  In other words, what do you expect to happen that will meet your expectations and not disappoint you around the reservation period?
> 
> I have a reservation at PPH from 6/16-6/18 and would expect that I would get one time frame to enter SWGE during that time (hopefully before I have to go to the airport on 6/18!).
> 
> I would expect to be allowed in the land for about 4-5 hrs and that I will probably spend about 1-2 hrs in line for the ride.  This seems reasonable and would meet my expectations.  (They have already mentioned that there will be a specific time period that you will be allowed to stay in the land.)
> 
> I would also expect that there will be another way to get a reservation online ahead of time, but that you will have to have a ticket or AP tied to your app so that people aren't just reserving and then not going.  I would be disappointed if its a mad rush/free for all every morning to get reservations once you enter the park.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I have basically the same expectations as you.

Hotel reservations are tricky because I have to believe you will have some choice in the matter. For example, let's say I have a room booked for only one Saturday night. How do they know if I'm planning to be there all day Saturday but get on a plane first thing Sunday AM? Or just the opposite, arrive very late Saturday night and spend all day Sunday in the park?

I do understand you'll have an arrival window... but am really unclear on the logistics of limiting guest's time in the land. It's not impossible, but seems like it's open to lots of issues.

They've said that you'll be able to get a SW:GE reservation without a hotel reservation, and if that's true *I really do hope that you MUST get it online in advance ONLY* - and there's no way to get it at the park. Handing out anything in the park on a first come, first served basis just encourages a camping, mad rush, free for all disaster. The good news is that it sounds like that's exactly what they are trying to avoid.


----------



## rteetz

agamble said:


> I could be wrong, but I thought I read somewhere that when Pandora opened people were given only 2 or 3 hours to experience the land. With only one ride open it seems that Disney could limit times to just 2 to 3 hours.


That was for Passholder/DVC previews. Guests were given a window of time.


----------



## rob5589

sorry if this was mentioned already, but how long after can we expect the Rise of the Resistance ride to open?


----------



## dieumeye

rob5589 said:


> sorry if this was mentioned already, but how long after can we expect the Rise of the Resistance ride to open?


Official word from Disney is "later this year."

Rumors would suggest that it'll be much later in the year, like November or December, but that's only rumors at this point.


----------



## Lesley Wake

rob5589 said:


> sorry if this was mentioned already, but how long after can we expect the Rise of the Resistance ride to open?


We have absolutely no idea. Some people say this summer, others fall, others not until very end of the year. I think the only reliable info is that all info is unreliable. Whomever really knows the schedule is not sharing it with anyone, so anyone who claims to have a source is really just guessing based on the limited info they know.


----------



## agamble

rob5589 said:


> sorry if this was mentioned already, but how long after can we expect the Rise of the Resistance ride to open?


Some rumors say it is very delayed. However one guy who said that also said there would be standby queues for GE both during the reservation only window and after June 24. Disney has since said they will not allow a standby queue for either as the time after reservations will be a digital queue. So, so much for him being all knowing.

Others speculate the ride should open around the end of June as originally planned and that Disney really is just opening the land early due to demand and because room bookings were down.


----------



## Violetspider

agamble said:


> Others speculate the ride should open around the end of June as originally planned and that Disney really is just opening the land early due to demand and because room bookings were down.


I sure hope that is true! It would be very convenient for me personally, if RoTR were open for 5 months before I get there.


----------



## rob5589

I'm going to DL at the end of July and WDW in the beginning of December. I'm hoping both rides will be up and running for at least one of my trips. I guess only time will tell.


----------



## Jeff Laughlin

Have the Dis crew said anything about doing any live content out there on opening day?


----------



## rteetz

Jeff Laughlin said:


> Have the Dis crew said anything about doing any live content out there on opening day?


I know they will be there. Not sure about anything live. Look for more content coming even before SWGE opens.


----------



## Piglet99645

For those with hotel reservations on property, the cast member I spoke with when I made my reservation said to watch for an email that would give us instructions as to how to get our pass into SWGE. 

That was a couple of weeks ago.  So far, no email.


----------



## stagemomto3

Piglet99645 said:


> For those with hotel reservations on property, the cast member I spoke with when I made my reservation said to watch for an email that would give us instructions as to how to get our pass into SWGE.
> 
> That was a couple of weeks ago.  So far, no email.



I hope it will be soon, since we are already in the 60 day window for dining reservations. It's hard to plan around something that is up in the air! For now, I'm just booking our must-do restaurants on two different days, then will cancel one. Surely we're not the only ones having this problem.


----------



## Eve & Wall-e

stagemomto3 said:


> I hope it will be soon, since we are already in the 60 day window for dining reservations. It's hard to plan around something that is up in the air! For now, I'm just booking our must-do restaurants on two different days, then will cancel one. Surely we're not the only ones having this problem.



I've booked our must-do reservations on two different days as well. I don't like doing that but I'll cancel the duplicates as soon as I know when my SWGE reservation is.


----------



## Chause

Does anybody have insider news about progress on the technical glitch holding ROTR back from opening with everything else?


----------



## rteetz

Chause said:


> Does anybody have insider news about progress on the technical glitch holding ROTR back from opening with everything else?


Last I saw they are not planning on the ride opening anytime in June so sometime after that.


----------



## agamble

Chause said:


> Does anybody have insider news about progress on the technical glitch holding ROTR back from opening with everything else?


No. One insider said it would still open on, or nearly on, time and another said we'll be lucky if it opens by Christmas. We will all have to wait for Disney.

Personally I'm betting on the on time (or nearly) and that it is what Disney claimed an early opening due to demand (and lack of hotel occupancy).


----------



## Lesley Wake

agamble said:


> Personally I'm betting on the on time (or nearly) and that it is what Disney claimed an early opening due to demand (and lack of hotel occupancy).


I would bet that it opens sometime between June 1, 2019-May 31, 2020. Any takers?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Lesley Wake said:


> I would bet that it opens sometime between June 1, 2019-May 31, 2020. Any takers?


I would bet that you're going to win the office pool!


----------



## Chause

When it was first reported that it was a WIFI problem with the ride vehicles, I had hope that it would be sorted out quickly and they would get back on track for a summer opening. I know when I have WIFI issues, a call to my internet service provider usually does the trick. Yeah, they may be on hold for awhile, but certainly not 4 months


----------



## rteetz

Chause said:


> When it was first reported that it was a WIFI problem with the ride vehicles, I had hope that it would be sorted out quickly and they would get back on track for a summer opening. I know when I have WIFI issues, a call to my internet service provider usually does the trick. Yeah, they may be on hold for awhile, but certainly not 4 months


I think it’s a bit more involved than that 

I have also heard it’s more than the WiFi issue which is how these vehicle run. It’s also not as simple as the WiFi we have in our houses. These are LPS vehicles, Local Positioning System. Trackless and very unique in that it’s the first multi level one built.


----------



## LaurieRL

Reading on Blog Mickey that VIP tours won't have access to Galaxy's Edge during the reservation period


----------



## BadPinkTink

LaurieRL said:


> Reading on Blog Mickey that VIP tours won't have access to Galaxy's Edge during the reservation period



if thats true, Im not surprised. Disney are making it very clear, the only way in is with a reservation, you cant BUY your way in


----------



## SkaBerrieCake

I'm hoping VIP tours will have access even without the FP line after the reservation period! 

We're going in October (6th-12th) for a trip we've had planned for a really long time and booked since last October. I've picked up a side job and done a ton of other things to save money for a VIP tour for GE since the area was announced. If it doesn't work out then it doesn't but I'm hopeful!


----------



## agamble

At the end of the MiceAge update today, "Well, that does it for today, but we have a HUGE Star Wars article for you tomorrow. Set your alarm clock to shock you awake, because this is something that you do not want to miss."


----------



## Lesley Wake

SkaBerrieCake said:


> I'm hoping VIP tours will have access even without the FP line after the reservation period!
> 
> We're going in October (6th-12th) for a trip we've had planned for a really long time and booked since last October. I've picked up a side job and done a ton of other things to save money for a VIP tour for GE since the area was announced. If it doesn't work out then it doesn't but I'm hopeful!


The article did say the tours would be allowed into the land after the reservation period is over and they would have a “minimal wait” for the Falcon ride. They will probably use the FP queue for them. Maybe also rider swap and DAS, but no absolute word yet.


----------



## kiwitinkerbell

Hi. I have got a bit confused from reading some threads about the new Star Wars galaxy that’s due to open May/June this year. From what I’ve read you can only go by getting a special ticket?

We will be visiting January 13-17. Will we be able to see it and what will we actually be seeing?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Super abbreviated version:
May 31st (official opening date) through June 23rd = SWGE entry by reservation only. Reservations obtained by being a registered on site guest or through an online process (not yet announced). Only MF ride will be open at that time, not ROTR (opening at a later, still unannounced, date). Starting June 24th, no reservations needed to enter SWGE, get in the standby line! By January, you should be seeing more than just half the land -- but there has been no official word yet on when the whole land will be open.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

VandVsmama said:


> I'm sorry if this has been discussed or asked about before, but does anybody know if Disney has announced whether adults will be allowed to dress up in the costumes they'll be selling in SWGE?  I have a couple of friends who want to wear Jedi robes when they go.



This is from MP (https://www.mouseplanet.com/12340/Get_Your_Boarding_Pass_to_Batuu):
"Whether you're a member of the 501st Legion or just love your Jedi robes, you'll need to leave your costume at home. Disney's costume policy extends to Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge, no matter how screen-accurate your Boba Fett helmet may be. However, a Disney official left open the possibility that costumes might be allowed at after-hours events at some time in the future.

Children under age 13 may wear costumes, and even partial masks that leave the eyes visible. The Black Spire Outfitters store inside Galaxy’s Edge will sell costumes and accessories, but older fans should note that these may not be worn inside the theme parks."


----------



## JMommyof3

Not sure if this was posted yet.  Saw it on the WDW side.  It fits along with my theory of breaks in between reservation times.  I also hope there will be a FP for the ride once you are into the land, like a reservation w/in the reservation.  It would help break up the crowd and allow people to experience the whole land (shops/food/etc) and not tie up the queue for MF:SR for the entire time.  

https://www.micechat.com/221694-david-koenig-disneyland-rumor-update-star-wars-sweeps/


----------



## dieumeye

JMommyof3 said:


> Not sure if this was posted yet.  Saw it on the WDW side.  It fits along with my theory of breaks in between reservation times.  I also hope there will be a FP for the ride once you are into the land, like a reservation w/in the reservation.  It would help break up the crowd and allow people to experience the whole land (shops/food/etc) and not tie up the queue for MF:SR for the entire time.
> 
> https://www.micechat.com/221694-david-koenig-disneyland-rumor-update-star-wars-sweeps/


Keep in mind that all that stuff in the article is just speculation. Maybe they will do full sweeps to clear it out, but as mentioned in the article, it doesn't make a lot of sense to shut down the land a few times a day - thereby reducing capacity - when the whole point of this is to get as many people in as possible in an efficient way.


----------



## wench

When they sweep for the Halloween Party they don’t empty the whole park first.  I’m of the mindset that for the SWGE sweep they’ll probably stick to their tried & true bracelet method.  That will allow them to sweep without ever having to shut the land.


----------



## SkaBerrieCake

Booked a VIP tour today for October 7th, CM confirmed (take it with a spoonful of salt) that after the reservation period ends in June that VIP tours will have limited access to GE. We'll see how it all pans out in the next few months!


----------



## Sandeep1

Surprised the reservation details aren't out yet.  Disney is sort of running out of time here!


----------



## dieumeye

Sandeep1 said:


> Surprised the reservation details aren't out yet.  Disney is sort of running out of time here!


I wonder what their strategy is. They set hard dates for the reservation period awhile ago, so they had to have some kind of plan in mind. I would also think that if reservations are available in advance online that the entire three week period would fill up right away. The whole point of this, as I understand, is to prevent a huge mob of people camping and crushing the park day to day. So whatever the system is, it has to be designed to eliminate any advantage to physically waiting at the park.

"We want you to come to this park and to this land and have a great time. If we make that a real pain in the *** to do, then you're not set up to have a great time," said Walt Disney Imagineering exec Scott Trowbridge. (From Hollywood Reporter)

I honestly believe they are trying to figure out the best way to avoid complete disaster level crowds. With online/mobile technology, there should be a way to prevent a physical mob in the park all fighting to get in.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Sandeep1 said:


> Surprised the reservation details aren't out yet.  Disney is sort of running out of time here!


I’m honestly pretty shocked that we’re coming up on six weeks away and there’s been zero information.  I’m also extremely, extremely surprised that there’s been no announcement about any paid previews or events of any type.  Why would they pass up the opportunity to do that?

I have money set aside and everything!


----------



## Gaugersaurus

Star Wars celebration is this weekend (11th-16th), so fingers crossed there will be more info released.


----------



## midnight star

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I’m honestly pretty shocked that we’re coming up on six weeks away and there’s been zero information.  I’m also extremely, extremely surprised that there’s been no announcement about any paid previews or events of any type.  Why would they pass up the opportunity to do that?
> 
> I have money set aside and everything!


When they first announced the reservation system, people would post their responses from DL asking about paid previews...they were saying there weren't going to be any..
I feel like there will be, but maybe they just didn't want to give that info out...who knows...


----------



## Astylla

Sandeep1 said:


> Surprised the reservation details aren't out yet.  Disney is sort of running out of time here!



I've been theorizing maybe they are waiting to the 30 day mark - just like how FP+ works for offiste guests , you can only make selections 30 days out. 
Since the onsite guests are already guranteed a reservation that would kind of go hand in hand.

At this point I've been stalking the official webiste daily , the disneyparksblog and any other source I can find.


----------



## Eve & Wall-e

Astylla said:


> At this point I've been stalking the official webiste daily , the disneyparksblog and any other source I can find.



Me too! Actually, I've been checking multiple times each day! I hope the reservation system is posted really soon.


----------



## cdatkins

Since we will be there July 5-14, I am most interested in whatever system they implement beginning on June 24 and going forward. Will there still be reservations to get into SWGE? Will they implement FP for MFSR? Those are the questions I am most interested in and I hope there is some confirmation whenever the reservation system for May 31-June 23 is announced.


----------



## dieumeye

cdatkins said:


> Since we will be there July 5-14, I am most interested in whatever system they implement beginning on June 24 and going forward. Will there still be reservations to get into SWGE? Will they implement FP for MFSR? Those are the questions I am most interested in and I hope there is some confirmation whenever the reservation system for May 31-June 23 is announced.


Search around for news about a "boarding pass". It's not clear exactly how it'll work yet, but Disney did announce that they will be using a virtual queue process called "boarding pass" for SW:GE after the reservation period. FP info is unknown but the implication seems to be that it won't be available for some time.

I'm totally speculating, but I'd guess that the 3 week "reservation period" is really just a testing period to see how best to calibrate the eventual "boarding pass" system that'll be in place longer term.


----------



## bethwc101

Sandeep1 said:


> Surprised the reservation details aren't out yet.  Disney is sort of running out of time here!





dieumeye said:


> I wonder what their strategy is. They set hard dates for the reservation period awhile ago, so they had to have some kind of plan in mind. I would also think that if reservations are available in advance online that the entire three week period would fill up right away. The whole point of this, as I understand, is to prevent a huge mob of people camping and crushing the park day to day. So whatever the system is, it has to be designed to eliminate any advantage to physically waiting at the park.
> 
> "We want you to come to this park and to this land and have a great time. If we make that a real pain in the *** to do, then you're not set up to have a great time," said Walt Disney Imagineering exec Scott Trowbridge. (From Hollywood Reporter)
> 
> I honestly believe they are trying to figure out the best way to avoid complete disaster level crowds. With online/mobile technology, there should be a way to prevent a physical mob in the park all fighting to get in.





Skyegirl1999 said:


> I’m honestly pretty shocked that we’re coming up on six weeks away and there’s been zero information.  I’m also extremely, extremely surprised that there’s been no announcement about any paid previews or events of any type.  Why would they pass up the opportunity to do that?
> 
> I have money set aside and everything!



DH and I keep joking that they will do their "final" big announcement on May 4th.


----------



## cdatkins

dieumeye said:


> Search around for news about a "boarding pass". It's not clear exactly how it'll work yet, but Disney did announce that they will be using a virtual queue process called "boarding pass" for SW:GE after the reservation period. FP info is unknown but the implication seems to be that it won't be available for some time.
> 
> I'm totally speculating, but I'd guess that the 3 week "reservation period" is really just a testing period to see how best to calibrate the eventual "boarding pass" system that'll be in place longer term.



Thanks. So if I read that right, guests staying onsite will receive 1 boarding pass per visit? That is great if true - although we are going to visit SWGE twice during our 9 day stay, so I guess we will have to get a "boarding pass" some other way the second time.


----------



## Nonsuch

wench said:


> When they sweep for the Halloween Party they don’t empty the whole park first.  I’m of the mindset that for the SWGE sweep they’ll probably stick to their tried & true bracelet method.  That will allow them to sweep without ever having to shut the land.


Time limits can be enforced similar to Halloween Parties, with CMs checking wristbands inside SW:GE at entrances to shops, attractions, and even restrooms.  Some form or wireless scanning would be even better.

The CMs could remain in character...
Stormtroopers can patrol the land commanding:  "Let me see your identification"
Bartenders can shout:  "We don't serve their kind here"


----------



## Eve & Wall-e

Nonsuch said:


> The CMs could remain in character...
> Stormtroopers can patrol the land commanding: "Let me see your identification"
> Bartenders can shout: "We don't serve their kind here"



I actually really love this idea!


----------



## dieumeye

cdatkins said:


> Thanks. So if I read that right, guests staying onsite will receive 1 boarding pass per visit? That is great if true - although we are going to visit SWGE twice during our 9 day stay, so I guess we will have to get a "boarding pass" some other way the second time.


No. There are two things going on here:

May 31 - June 23 is the reservation period. You need a "reservation" to enter. All we know is that on property hotel guests will get one reservation per registered guest. How this works otherwise is unknown.

June 24 - ???. After June 23, the reservation system is no longer in place. Instead, Disney will be using a "boarding pass" system which is some kind of virtual queue to enter SW:GE. How this works is unknown, although it seems to no longer have anything to do with hotel stays, but we don't know.


----------



## alvernon90

I just got off the phone with reservations making a change to our June DLH reservation, and I asked some questions about access to Galaxy's Edge.  This is all the information that the CM was able to give me.

1.  The initial three-week period is being designed specifically as a test to see how they will get people into and out of SWGE after June 22.  So calling this a soft opening sounds about right.

2.  There will be three time blocks per day, enforced with colored wristbands.  (Note that this meshes pretty well with the rumors that people will be allowed to visit in four hour chunks with breaks to empty out the area in between.)

3.  At this point Disney may limit access during the preview period to hotel guests if there are so many guests that they take all available slots.  He said "the capacity of Star Wars Galaxy's Edge is about 1/89th the capacity of Disneyland."  This indicates that they intend to keep the area from being shoulder to shoulder, at least in those first three weeks.

4.  They haven't yet decided how the extra reservations (if any) will be distributed.  From the context of the conversation, it sounded very much like they intend to give reservations to hotel guests first, then AP holders, then others -- but none of that is firm.  He just kept mentioning AP holders even though I am not one and I didn't bring it up, so it really sounds like they're contemplating special access.

5.  As of right now, anyone who has a reservation from staying in a hotel will be disqualified from seeking a second reservation in whatever extra reservation system they set up.  That may change.  (I hope it does, I'd love to be able to double dip and visit SWGE for two time blocks in one trip.)

6.  The target date for releasing new details about the reservation system is May 1, but we should all start checking a few days before that because they may release it a little early.  But it won't be too soon, because they still haven't even decided what they are going to announce.

May this meager information fuel a thousand speculation posts!!


----------



## CO2CA

Great information, thanks for sharing!

I'm kinda not feeling the part about the APs having priority access. I hope they save some tickets for regular guests. Otherwise, that's going to be a huge bummer for out-of-town people.


----------



## Astylla

CO2CA said:


> Great information, thanks for sharing!
> 
> I'm kinda not feeling the part about the APs having priority access. I hope they save some tickets for regular guests. Otherwise, that's going to be a huge bummer for out-of-town people.



Normally I would agree however with the recent years dwindling perks for AP holders , I can see during the first few weeks them offering it as a draw , and to increase AP sales too maybe.
It's always possible it could be limited to the top tiers of AP's as well which again I would be okay with.



alvernon90 said:


> I just got off the phone with reservations making a change to our June DLH reservation, and I asked some questions about access to Galaxy's Edge.  This is all the information that the CM was able to give me.
> 
> 4.  They haven't yet decided how the extra reservations (if any) will be distributed.  From the context of the conversation, it sounded very much like they intend to give reservations to hotel guests first, then AP holders, then others -- but none of that is firm.  He just kept mentioning AP holders even though I am not one and I didn't bring it up, so it really sounds like they're contemplating special access.
> 
> 5.  As of right now, anyone who has a reservation from staying in a hotel will be disqualified from seeking a second reservation in whatever extra reservation system they set up.  That may change.  (I hope it does, I'd love to be able to double dip and visit SWGE for two time blocks in one trip.)
> 
> 6.  The target date for releasing new details about the reservation system is May 1, but we should all start checking a few days before that because they may release it a little early.  But it won't be too soon, because they still haven't even decided what they are going to announce.
> 
> May this meager information fuel a thousand speculation posts!!



4. Did they say HOW the onsite guests are getting their time resrvation ? I've heard everyhitng from an email to receiving it at check in.

5. That kind of makes sense and as much as I would too , I'm also hoping as many people get to experience it as possible.

6. That makes sense considering the entertainment and hours calendar is updating only a day at a time.


----------



## alvernon90

CO2CA said:


> I'm kinda not feeling the part about the APs having priority access. I hope they save some tickets for regular guests. Otherwise, that's going to be a huge bummer for out-of-town people.



I totally agree, but APs are their biggest customer base, so it kinda makes sense that Disney would try to give them something special.  My hope is they decide against it because there is simply not enough capacity in those first three weeks to take care of more than a fraction of the APs.  It would be even worse to have special AP access where 90% of them are still locked out -- better to keep it open to everyone including APs so nobody is surprised when they can't get a reservation.  At least that's what I'm hoping.


----------



## alvernon90

Astylla said:


> 4. Did they say HOW the onsite guests are getting their time resrvation ? I've heard everyhitng from an email to receiving it at check in.



Sorry, I have no information on that.  I asked but he said they hadn't decided yet.  However, I wouldn't be surprised if it is a combo of both.  First, an email informing the reservation holder when their party will be able to visit SWGE -- and asking for confirmation so they can throw that slot back in the pool if a group does not want their reservation.  Then, give the guests their colored wristbands at check-in.

Note this is pure speculation, I got no indication of this while on the call.


----------



## alvernon90

I learned some new info about the reservation system plans by calling Disney today, rather than repeat it all here I'll just post a link to another thread:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/new-info-on-swge-access-limited-info-dont-get-too-excited.3744666/


----------



## DLgal

Sounds like pretty reasonable assumptions for the most part. 

However, I call shenanigans on the capacity of the land being 1/89 that of Disneyland. Disneyland has a theoretical capacity of 85,000 people. Are you telling me that one land can only hold 1,000 people, give or take? No way. 1/9 or 1/8 is more likely. I can see 10,000 people in the land at full capacity, with both rides open. The park is currently 85 acres and will expand to 100 when the land is opening, thus also increasing the capacity by about 10-12%.

Maybe he meant that they will only be letting in 1000 people at a time? Seems like way too few, though. The one ride that will be open can do more than 1000 per hour.


----------



## alvernon90

DLgal said:


> Maybe he meant that they will only be letting in 1000 people at a time? Seems like way too few, though. The one ride that will be open can do more than 1000 per hour.



Yeah, I thought 1/89th was a weirdly specific number and definitely not right overall.  But it does support the rumor that they will only let in as many people as are able to ride the Falcon ride during that time.  Which in turn makes me think that the preview period will be the *least* crowded time at SWGE during the next couple of years.  I believe this enough to have changed our trip from July to June.


----------



## dina444444

alvernon90 said:


> Yeah, I thought 1/89th was a weirdly specific number and definitely not right overall.  But it does support the rumor that they will only let in as many people as are able to ride the Falcon ride during that time.  Which in turn makes me think that the preview period will be the *least* crowded time at SWGE during the next couple of years.  I believe this enough to have changed our trip from July to June.


That 1/89 makes no sense. The park holds somewhere around 85K people. I imagine the land can hold at minimum 5k people.


----------



## alvernon90

dina444444 said:


> That 1/89 makes no sense. The park holds somewhere around 85K people. I imagine the land can hold at minimum 5k people.



The more I think about it the more I think DLgal had the right idea -- he may have been told that the preview capacity will be "one eighth or ninth" of the park capacity (which would be around 9,500 to 10,600 people) and he just repeated it back as "eighty-ninth" when he talked to me.  But even those numbers don't sound right if the plan is to not allow more people than can ride the Falcon.  If the ride capacity is 1,800 per hour as reported, then a four hour block should see no more than 7,200 people admitted.


----------



## dieumeye

This seems to be in line with current rumors. I'm still not sold on how the queue for Smuggler's Run is going to work with clearing the land, and still curious how time slots will be assigned, but I am glad they are trying to figure out something that will avoid chaos.


----------



## dina444444

dieumeye said:


> This seems to be in line with current rumors. I'm still not sold on how the queue for Smuggler's Run is going to work with clearing the land, and still curious how time slots will be assigned, but I am glad they are trying to figure out something that will avoid chaos.


I wonder if it will be similar to Pandora preview where you got a return slip to enter the FOP queue but they didn't dump you out of the rest of the land after the time period was over.


----------



## SoCalDisneyFan2708

As much as it may suck to exclude people during this reservation period it makes total sense. As others pointed out, AP’s are the DLR’s primary attenders. After this initial “soft opening”, all but the top two pass types are blacked out of Disneyland for *3 months! *So at least those lower level pass holders have a chance to experience SW:GE. Although the other news the OP talked about how there might not be many other spots available depending on how many hotel guests there are may keep all those AP’s in the dark anyway.


----------



## Lesley Wake

alvernon90 said:


> The more I think about it the more I think DLgal had the right idea -- he may have been told that the preview capacity will be "one eighth or ninth" of the park capacity (which would be around 9,500 to 10,600 people) and he just repeated it back as "eighty-ninth" when he talked to me.  But even those numbers don't sound right if the plan is to not allow more people than can ride the Falcon.  If the ride capacity is 1,800 per hour as reported, then a four hour block should see no more than 7,200 people admitted.


I did a number exercise (because I'm a geek).

Total number of official Disneyland hotel rooms: 2,490 (https://touringplans.com/disneyland-resort/hotels/number-rooms).
Approximate maximum number of people per night: 9,960 (assuming 4 people per room, which isn't necessarily correct, but may cancel out any rooms with 5 people vs rooms with less than 4 people)

I would guess maybe 1/2 of the guests each day will be using a "boarding pass": 4,980 (probably more in the first weekend since people may have done 1-night reservations).

That should still leave ~16,000 reservations for other people per day.

(Again, all of this speculation, I was just curious to run the numbers).


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

SoCalDisneyFan2708 said:


> As much as it may suck to exclude people during this reservation period it makes total sense. As others pointed out, AP’s are the DLR’s primary attenders. After this initial “soft opening”, all but the top two pass types are blacked out of Disneyland for *3 months! *So at least those lower level pass holders have a chance to experience SW:GE. Although the other news the OP talked about how there might not be many other spots available depending on how many hotel guests there are may keep all those AP’s in the dark anyway.



Actually SoCal Select (the lowest pass) is blocked before SWGE opens on 5/31 and Southern California (the second lowest pass) gets just one day before they are blocked (5/31).

Deluxe (the third tier pass) is the only one of the lowest three levels that has any significant opportunity to visit SWGE in this initial opening phase before they are blocked after 6/20.


----------



## agamble

We're not current AP holders, but I would see why they would consider them before others. First, they need to do something for local AP curiosity. These local passholders desperately want to get into the land. And I would argue their desire, and especially their willingness to wait long hours, is greater than most out of town visitors. Besides it is common for Disney to do special access for AP, though it's been a while at DL. And they've done this before even though not all AP can get a reservation.


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

I just booked five days June 19th to  to the 22nd. Premium view at the Disneyland Hotel was the cheapest option they had 

There goes my tax refund


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

As an AP holder, I’m excited about the possibility of AP holders getting some priority. We can’t swing onsite, but have paid a lot for our APs. Guess time will tell. 

FWIW, a friend booked onsite and was told they’d get their reservation time at check in.


----------



## Malcon10t

DLgal said:


> Disneyland has a theoretical capacity of 85,000 people.





dina444444 said:


> The park holds somewhere around 85K people. I imagine the land can hold at minimum 5k people.


These numbers are off.  Disneyland park capacity is closer to 54K depending on if everything / all walkways are open.  California Adventure has a capacity in the neighborhood of 34K, with everything open, less right now with Bugsland closed.  In the past, there have been "attendance" numbers given for Disneyland of 80K on NYE and such, but that is the number of new admits, not the number of people IN the park at one time.

If you look at the size of SW:GE on a map, and the size of DL, you can estimate the area will be about 10-15% of the current park.  I would not think the area can handle more than 7-8000 people at a time.


----------



## dieumeye

Malcon10t said:


> These numbers are off.  Disneyland park capacity is closer to 54K depending on if everything / all walkways are open.  California Adventure has a capacity in the neighborhood of 34K, with everything open, less right now with Bugsland closed.  In the past, there have been "attendance" numbers given for Disneyland of 80K on NYE and such, but that is the number of new admits, not the number of people IN the park at one time.
> 
> If you look at the size of SW:GE on a map, and the size of DL, you can estimate the area will be about 10-15% of the current park.  I would not think the area can handle more than 7-8000 people at a time.


Interesting. What is the source on those capacity numbers? I'm really interested in the logistics of park attendance, and had always heard that the capacity is 70K-80K determined by a formula based on attraction capacity, etc.


----------



## Malcon10t

dieumeye said:


> Interesting. What is the source on those capacity numbers? I'm really interested in the logistics of park attendance, and had always heard that the capacity is 70K-80K determined by a formula based on attraction capacity, etc.


It is based on a formula based on attractions AND walkways / areas open.  Capacity of BOTH parks is high 80s.


----------



## DLgal

Malcon10t said:


> These numbers are off.  Disneyland park capacity is closer to 54K depending on if everything / all walkways are open.  California Adventure has a capacity in the neighborhood of 34K, with everything open, less right now with Bugsland closed.  In the past, there have been "attendance" numbers given for Disneyland of 80K on NYE and such, but that is the number of new admits, not the number of people IN the park at one time.
> 
> If you look at the size of SW:GE on a map, and the size of DL, you can estimate the area will be about 10-15% of the current park.  I would not think the area can handle more than 7-8000 people at a time.



I don't think that's right. All figures estimated online are in the 80-85k range PLUS cast members (a potential 10k more). 54k is very low. That's a typical crowded day, but not a gate closing situation. 

You don't have to eyeball to estimate the size of the land. Disney has already said how big it is (14 acres) and we know the current park is 85 acres.


----------



## SoCalDisneyFan2708

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Actually SoCal Select (the lowest pass) is blocked before SWGE opens on 5/31 and Southern California (the second lowest pass) gets just one day before they are blocked (5/31).
> 
> Deluxe (the third tier pass) is the only one of the lowest three levels that has any significant opportunity to visit SWGE in this initial opening phase before they are blocked after 6/20.



You’re right about the two lowest passes. I coulda swore when I checked earlier in the year they still had access into May.


----------



## Malcon10t

DLgal said:


> I don't think that's right. All figures estimated online are in the 80-85k range PLUS cast members (a potential 10k more). 54k is very low. That's a typical crowded day, but not a gate closing situation.
> 
> You don't have to eyeball to estimate the size of the land. Disney has already said how big it is (14 acres) and we know the current park is 85 acres.


My numbers are guests, and if we are counting cast, would increase by 10K.  But they can have more cast as the backstage areas are not counted for capacity counts.  And if you ask a CM for information, they will tell you attendance counts. '

There is some information I am trying to get clarified from my sources.  I know the numbers Wikipedia says is 85 acres of lands and hidden areas.  Then add 14 acres for SW:GE.  However, it has been my understanding from a number of sources that the total park area, including the barns, backstage areas, pyro areas were 85 acres and 14 acres were being "redistributed" from backstage to SW:GE.  So no increase in the 85 acres, just taking over 14 of the backstage/previously used acreage.  But having it come out from behind stage means an increase of about 1/5 of the capacity.  For me, that means about 8K likely.  For you, closer to 15K.

ETA - To clarify, Disneyland PARK, including back areas, from Harbor to Disneyland Dr, from the tram track to the pyro area behind ToonTown, but not including the Team Anaheim area behind that to Ball rd is 88.3 acres total.  SW:GE is included in this and is not additional space.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...april-13/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo0411190417190002C

Livestream on saturday all about SWGE! Hope we get more info then.


----------



## cdatkins

dieumeye said:


> No. There are two things going on here:
> 
> May 31 - June 23 is the reservation period. You need a "reservation" to enter. All we know is that on property hotel guests will get one reservation per registered guest. How this works otherwise is unknown.
> 
> June 24 - ???. After June 23, the reservation system is no longer in place. Instead, Disney will be using a "boarding pass" system which is some kind of virtual queue to enter SW:GE. How this works is unknown, although it seems to no longer have anything to do with hotel stays, but we don't know.



Here is the link I was referring to:

http://allears.net/2019/03/30/disne...ds-with-reservation-system-and-more-measures/

The way that is written, it is unclear to me whether onsite guests June 24+ will have access to the "boarding pass" or not.


----------



## agamble

cdatkins said:


> Here is the link I was referring to:
> 
> http://allears.net/2019/03/30/disne...ds-with-reservation-system-and-more-measures/
> 
> The way that is written, it is unclear to me whether onsite guests June 24+ will have access to the "boarding pass" or not.


That is because it is unclear to everyone. Disney has not said. It is supposed to be a virtual queue that you get in line for after arriving at the park. However they could find a way to give early queue privileges to hotel guests. I hope they don't though.


----------



## Malcon10t

This is my understanding...  May 31-June 23, hotel guests will receive ONE reservation time during their visit. It will have a colored wrist band.  It will be time specific.  It will be similar to how they did Cars Land, where you have a window, then they clear the area, and you have the next window.  They have not said how they will determine the windows and they have not said how they will do the reservations for the extra spots.  There will not be FP for the ride.

From June 24th on, it will be open to all.  No reservations.  Hotel guests will not have priority.  And I have been told there will not be FP still.  It sounds like FP will not be available until after ROTR opens.


----------



## dieumeye

cdatkins said:


> Here is the link I was referring to:
> 
> http://allears.net/2019/03/30/disne...ds-with-reservation-system-and-more-measures/
> 
> The way that is written, it is unclear to me whether onsite guests June 24+ will have access to the "boarding pass" or not.


Obviously, details have not been released. But to my knowledge, nothing has been announced about the boarding pass (in use from June 24) being tied it to hotel rooms in anyway. It seems like, sure, you will have _access_ to the boarding pass system as an on-site hotel guest, but not necessarily guaranteed or privileged access.  As far as we know now, on site hotel guests will be treated the same as all guests after June 24. But nothing has been announced, so anything could happen.


----------



## rteetz

Malcon10t said:


> From June 24th on, it will be open to all. No reservations. Hotel guests will not have priority. And I have been told there will not be FP still. It sounds like FP will not be available until after ROTR opens.


Correct but they will use a queueing system still (supposedly a virtual queue) to keep things under control after June 23rd.


----------



## twitch

https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/13/media/star-wars-galaxys-edge-coke-disney/index.html

SWGE themed Coke cans!


----------



## azdisneylover

twitch said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2019/04/13/media/star-wars-galaxys-edge-coke-disney/index.html
> 
> SWGE themed Coke cans!



Too bad the water bottle isn't the same shape as the others.


----------



## abnihon

Ok was hoping I could squeeze my DL trip in between May 23-30 and avoid the madness but it’s not looking like that will work..

Options are June 1-6 which would opening week.  I’m staying at HOJO so not staying onsite (unless I can try and snag an onsite room for ONE of those nights to be guaranteed a SWGE time..  can try..)

Other options are June 22-27 but that’s when it opens to general public and that terrifies me a bit as far as crowds.  Lol.

Or could go July 27th-August 1st when more SWGE info and tips will be available.

What would you choose??


----------



## HydroGuy

abnihon said:


> Ok was hoping I could squeeze my DL trip in between May 23-30 and avoid the madness but it’s not looking like that will work..
> 
> Options are June 1-6 which would opening week.  I’m staying at HOJO so not staying onsite (unless I can try and snag an onsite room for ONE of those nights to be guaranteed a SWGE time..  can try..)
> 
> Other options are June 22-27 but that’s when it opens to general public and that terrifies me a bit as far as crowds.  Lol.
> 
> Or could go July 27th-August 1st when more SWGE info and tips will be available.
> 
> What would you choose??


If you have been following the process, it is not clear to at least some of us that there will be any "madness". At least not the first 3 weeks. With the reservation system in place, I would just go June 1-6.


----------



## abnihon

HydroGuy said:


> If you have been following the process, it is not clear to at least some of us that there will be any "madness". At least not the first 3 weeks. With the reservation system in place, I would just go June 1-6.



Ok I caved and booked Paradise Pier for June 4-6th so I can be guaranteed access!
So doing first 3 nights and HOJO and then moving to PPH.
Would I be able to walk that with a suitcase or should I Uber?
Makes me nervous that as I’m booking the room this warning pops up.  Maybe just to cover themselves in case opening gets delayed?
They’ve made it clear onsite guests will have guaranteed access..


----------



## Chause

There was a post yesterday on another site with updated permits for ROTR. Looks like they have three structural permits scheduled to commence this week. “Pre-slab inspection”, “drywall inspection”, and “T-Bar (structural) inspection”. The fact that  they are now doing a slab inspection this late in the game is not good. We knew from previous posts of a technology glitch, but I had a feeling there was more too it than that. Looks like this may be it. And if it’s true they are doing foundation work and T-Bar inspections (maybe for the rumored faulty elevators), id imagine the rumors were spot on and we will be lucky to see it in action by Fall.


----------



## dina444444

Chause said:


> There was a post yesterday on another site with updated permits for ROTR. Looks like they have three structural permits scheduled to commence this week. “Pre-slab inspection”, “drywall inspection”, and “T-Bar (structural) inspection”. The fact that  they are now doing a slab inspection this late in the game is not good. We knew from previous posts of a technology glitch, but I had a feeling there was more too it than that. Looks like this may be it. And if it’s true they are doing foundation work and T-Bar inspections (maybe for the rumored faulty elevators), id imagine the rumors were spot on and we will be lucky to see it in action by Fall.


Those inspections have been going on for months, it’s wash rinse repeat with scheduling and canceling and partially approve and fully approval. I would search for the permit but don’t have time right now. It starts with bld2016 and address is 1313 harbor if someone want to go digging on the Anaheim website.


----------



## dina444444

abnihon said:


> Ok I caved and booked Paradise Pier for June 4-6th so I can be guaranteed access!
> So doing first 3 nights and HOJO and then moving to PPH.
> Would I be able to walk that with a suitcase or should I Uber?
> Makes me nervous that as I’m booking the room this warning pops up.  Maybe just to cover themselves in case opening gets delayed?
> They’ve made it clear onsite guests will have guaranteed access..


I would just Uber, save yourself the headache of trying to go through security with luggage.


----------



## IAmDis

abnihon said:


> Ok I caved and booked Paradise Pier for June 4-6th so I can be guaranteed access!
> So doing first 3 nights and HOJO and then moving to PPH.
> Would I be able to walk that with a suitcase or should I Uber?
> Makes me nervous that as I’m booking the room this warning pops up.  Maybe just to cover themselves in case opening gets delayed?
> They’ve made it clear onsite guests will have guaranteed access..



Yeah, def a quick Uber/Lyft ride would be good, unless you have a good roll-wheels and don't mind getting exercise, ha. I'm guessing it's a good mile if you walked around DCA to get there along Katella... but would be a good workout if you ate too much the night before.


----------



## HydroGuy

dina444444 said:


> I would just Uber, save yourself the headache of trying to go through security with luggage.


I have gone through security with luggage a number of times and it was not a hassle. You tell them you are just crossing the Esplanade and they assign a CM to walk you to the other side of security. Then they do not try and check the luggage. I think it happens regularly and they are ready for it.


----------



## dina444444

HydroGuy said:


> I have gone through security with luggage a number of times and it was not a hassle. You tell them you are just crossing the Esplanade and they assign a CM to walk you to the other side of security. Then they do not try and check the luggage. I think it happens regularly and they are ready for it.


I know that was the case back when DTD wasn’t in the bubble but is that the case now that DTD is in the bubble?


----------



## HydroGuy

dina444444 said:


> I know that was the case back when DTD wasn’t in the bubble but is that the case now that DTD is in the bubble?


You are right and I almost added it to my PP. I have not tried it since DTD security was moved further back. 

Maybe someone going to DLR soon can ask the security folks? I would have to believe they still allow this. But I could be wrong! Wouldn't be the first time!


----------



## CarolynFH

We’re D23 Gold and just bought 3 day tickets for the Expo. Booked flights with rewards miles, hotel via timeshare points (not DVC, sadly). Bumping your thread in hopes that we’ll get info or at least a recommendation on where to ask!


----------



## HydroGuy

Sevenwords said:


> Currently I am a General D23 member and I am debating upgrading to Gold Family (I know I don't HAVE to upgrade in order to go to the Expo).  I'm seriously considering going to the Expo this year since I feel like last time I missed out on a great event (and maybe even getting the rumored ride on Rise of the Resistance...MAYBE).
> 
> Problem is that there are too many variables I don't know the answer to and I have heard horror stories about how crowded it is.  My first priority would be wanting to go to the Resorts Panel(s) and I would also like to see movie panels as well (maybe they will give out Disney+ trial memberships out too???)...but I would likely go by myself...and I here that in order to get into these panels there are LONG LONG lines you would have to get into to see these.
> 
> So as someone that has never gone, I don't know what I don't know.  If any of you have gone, can you please advise me on A) if it is even worth it for me to try? B) if I go by myself would I essentially have to decide what ONE main thing I want to do and then spend all weekend in line for it? C) just any other general advice about the event (If DisUnplugged hasn't already...I think this would be a great full on episode around now...tips and tricks for getting the most out of D23 expo).
> 
> Any help/advice would be appreciated.


Wow, I missed this back in March.

Yes the lines for events are long. The events you mention are ones I have done the last 4 Expos. The hardest to get into is the Live Action Movies. They usually hold it in the morning (10AM?) and you have to show up by 3 or 4AM to even get in. It helps if you have a nearby hotel. This year I am planning on going over at 2 or 2:30AM.

Brings snacks and lots of reading materials. And my new favorite item is a collapsible chair sort of like this: https://www.amazon.com/Sunyear-Lightweight-Backpack-Breathable-Comfortable/dp/B078MNSM1Q


----------



## CarolynFH

HydroGuy said:


> Wow, I missed this back in March.
> 
> Yes the lines for events are long. The events you mention are ones I have done the last 4 Expos. The hardest to get into is the Live Action Movies. They usually hold it in the morning (10AM?) and you have to show up by 3 or 4AM to even get in. It helps if you have a nearby hotel. This year I am planning on going over at 2 or 2:30AM.
> 
> Brings snacks and lots of reading materials. And my new favorite item is a collapsible chair sort of like this: https://www.amazon.com/Sunyear-Lightweight-Backpack-Breathable-Comfortable/dp/B078MNSM1Q



Is the Live Action Movies the only event you have to line up that early for? I know the Expo is very popular and very crowded, but I hope we’ll be able to enjoy some without such a long wait. 

Also, is there a website where I could see last year’s schedule, to get an idea of what to expect? When do they usually release this year’s schedule?

TIA!


----------



## HydroGuy

CarolynFH said:


> Is the Live Action Movies the only event you have to line up that early for? I know the Expo is very popular and very crowded, but I hope we’ll be able to enjoy some without such a long wait.
> 
> Also, is there a website where I could see last year’s schedule, to get an idea of what to expect? When do they usually release this year’s schedule?
> 
> TIA!


See https://d23.com/d23-expo-2017-friday-july-14/

Yes, Live Action is the hardest. The next is probably Animation movies, which is usually on Day 1 in the afternoon. 

They do have a Fastpass type thing you can use for some events.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

HydroGuy said:


> You are right and I almost added it to my PP. I have not tried it since DTD security was moved further back.
> 
> Maybe someone going to DLR soon can ask the security folks? I would have to believe they still allow this. But I could be wrong! Wouldn't be the first time!


I have been behind people having their luggage searched twice in recent memory (on the Harbor side) - once was last week.  I was glad they’ve opened up so many more security checks so I could just hop to a different line rather than waiting! 

I feel like they just don’t have the manpower to send someone all the way down to the hotel and back as a luggage escort?  That’s a much longer walk than across the esplanade...


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Read through this thread (D23 EXPO 2019 - dates announced!) for lots of information on the last Expo, people's experiences, lessons, learned, etc. and tips for this one.


----------



## wench

I’ve never been to an expo, but I know I’ve heard several podcasts reports from people that have gone in the past.  Listening to some of those may help give you some idea of the experience.  I’m pretty sure the Disgeek podcast & Disneyland Gazette have reported on them in the past.  Disneyland Gazette no longer puts out new podcast episodes, but all of their archive is still on itunes & probably on other apps as well.


----------



## kristenabelle

It's definitely worth going solo, IMO. Folks you meet in lines (especially overnighters) are super friendly, and help pass the time, watch stuff, grab snacks. I've always avoided going with friends because I wanted the flexibility of following my own schedule, and not having to worry about anyone else (heading back to the room if I'm exhausted, not heading back to the room if I'm amped up, switching up plans last-minute based on crowds, etc). 

Agreed that the LA panel is the most popular, and given that it's a huge year with The Rise of Skywalker coming, I'm sure it'll be very well attended. I'd recommend getting in line overnight for Saturday AM or very, very early Saturday AM. I also second getting a nearby hotel. While it's painful to nap on the convention center floor when the room you paid for is soooo close, it's worth it having a short return after a long Expo day.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I wouldn't go in with the thought that you'll get loads of exclusives or free things (like the rise of the resistance ride or Disney+). Just a good way to set up for disappointment. Like I did last time convincing myself Lin Manuel Miranda was going to sing at the live action for Mary Poppins (he didn't even go).

You can pick one must do each day, that is a very safe thing.

We lined up for live action around 2:45 am last time and were some of the last in the guaranteed line.

I have a pretty detailed trip report from last time, I believe it's in my signature if you want to read and see what I was able to get done.


----------



## hjgaus

alvernon90 said:


> 4. They haven't yet decided how the extra reservations (if any) will be distributed. From the context of the conversation, it sounded very much like they intend to give reservations to hotel guests first, then AP holders, then others -- but none of that is firm. He just kept mentioning AP holders even though I am not one and I didn't bring it up, so it really sounds like they're contemplating special access.
> 
> 5. As of right now, anyone who has a reservation from staying in a hotel will be disqualified from seeking a second reservation in whatever extra reservation system they set up. That may change. (I hope it does, I'd love to be able to double dip and visit SWGE for two time blocks in one trip.)





So..... if you have  1 day DLR  hotel reservation PLUS you are a Signature AP holder you may receive   2  reservations entrances to SWGE  ???    

I know that may NOT be official BUT is that even a possibility ???


----------



## Lesley Wake

hjgaus said:


> So..... if you have  1 day DLR  hotel reservation PLUS you are a Signature AP holder you may receive   2  reservations entrances to SWGE  ???
> 
> I know that may NOT be official BUT is that even a possibility ???


That is the hope. So you get 1 pass with your hotel stay and one where you compete with everyone else. We just don't know yet.


----------



## CarolynFH

SOOO helpful! Thanks to all of you!


----------



## CarolynFH

Just bought tickets and booked travel for this year yesterday so bumping this thread in case y’all have more comments and advice! Thanks - I appreciate the links to trip reports etc.


----------



## RedM94

Lesley Wake said:


> That is the hope. So you get 1 pass with your hotel stay and one where you compete with everyone else. We just don't know yet.



My hope is that by splitting my hotel stay into two separate reservations, I will have access to two guaranteed reservations.


----------



## LizzyS

Now that it's been announced that Celebration is in Anaheim for 2020, I'm really thinking about a dual trip for it & Disneyland.  I'm super curious to see how Galaxy's Edge access works out in the upcoming months!


----------



## alvernon90

RedM94 said:


> My hope is that by splitting my hotel stay into two separate reservations, I will have access to two guaranteed reservations.



This is probably a better hope, but I think it is still not guaranteed.  Whatever method they are using to make sure hotel guests cannot double dip in the free reservation process will probably also be used to prevent hotel hoppers from double dipping.  But maybe not.

The problem, I think, is that they would not have enough reservations if every hotel guest was there on a one night stay.  They need some people to take multiple nights but a single SWGE entry.  That problem would be even worse if hotel hopping were allowed, so something tells me they will not allow it.


----------



## disneylover102

I just hope non hotel guests and non AP holders can have a chance at reservations because there’s no way we’re paying all that $$ for hotel reservations for 6 people.


----------



## Sydnerella

Well, Im in the camp that I am paying the additional money to stay on-site so would love a guarantee - within reason - of access to SWGE as a 7 night staying resort guest in August. Similar to an EMH benefit or the guaranteed reservation before June 24.  Seems like a reasonable accommodation. 



disneylover102 said:


> I just hope non hotel guests and non AP holders can have a chance at reservations because there’s no way we’re paying all that $$ for hotel reservations for 6 people.


----------



## rteetz

Announced to Cast yesterday, there will be Cast previews of SWGE. Cast is blocked out from May 15th through August 31st.


----------



## agamble

rteetz said:


> Announced to Cast yesterday, there will be Cast previews of SWGE. Cast is blocked out from May 15th through August 31st.


Good. They should get to ride. If Disney needs "test dummies" it should be the dedicated staff.


----------



## pharmama

I'm surprised there's still no paid preview events prior to 5/31... anyone think this still might happen?


----------



## Lesley Wake

pharmama said:


> I'm surprised there's still no paid preview events prior to 5/31... anyone think this still might happen?


I don't know. If anything, it would be the night before (that's the way they've done it with Guardians and Pixar Pier). But I feel like any event would sell out instantly.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

pharmama said:


> I'm surprised there's still no paid preview events prior to 5/31... anyone think this still might happen?


They said there wouldn’t be any.  I mean, I guess they could change their mind, but doesn’t look like it at this point...

I’m shocked by it.  Honestly shocked.


----------



## Tortman

not sure if this can be answered or not but we hit Disney every two years but have thought of putting it off this year per Star Wars land opening. 

I had a buddy tell me they are only letting so many folks in a day, no fast passes etc. is this true or is there somewhere I can read on it to better prepare ourselves if we go this year?


Thanks


----------



## midnight star

pharmama said:


> I'm surprised there's still no paid preview events prior to 5/31... anyone think this still might happen?


I remember seeing people posting screen shots of them asking the Disneyland annual passholder page if there would be and they said no..and it was the same answer for everyone. Not multiple answers like we all get from time to time. I’m also shocked. I mean, I had no intention of paying for a preview but I know people are willing to.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Tortman said:


> ... is there somewhere I can read on it to better prepare ourselves if we go this year?
> Thanks



This article has good basic information: https://www.mouseplanet.com/12340/Get_Your_Boarding_Pass_to_Batuu. Start there, then come back to this thread with further questions.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Skyegirl1999 said:


> They said there wouldn’t be any.  I mean, I guess they could change their mind, but doesn’t look like it at this point...
> 
> I’m shocked by it.  Honestly shocked.


The Disney fan part of me is shocked, but the budget/bank account part of me is so relieved.


----------



## Barnabus Collins

I am so excited for SWGE to open.  I will be there on day one ready to go.


----------



## B3rlingirl

I  am think of a couple reasons for not having any paid preview events...

The booking process of the event would have been a night mare and might have resulted in a server crash because so many would want to book it immediately and there really wouldn’t be enough tickets ...
They way they handled it now is pretty fair and straightforward (at least to this point before they announce how to reserve without booking onsite). The way it is now there is less of an chaos because there isn’t just that one night (or couple of nights) but just the beginning of „regular“ operation...

And then I kind of think of that opnening now as a „paid preview“. Because it won’t be fully ready  and just one rode operating... so all those crazy Star Wars Fans  wanna go right away in June to experience it! And then when Disney opens the 2nd ride all those crazy Star Wars fans want to go again as soon as possible... so that means 2 trips! Depending on the opening dates just a couple of month apart...


----------



## agamble

pharmama said:


> I'm surprised there's still no paid preview events prior to 5/31... anyone think this still might happen?



They could still do events after the second ride opens. I imagine they will find a way to capitalize on it. Early morning or late night special ticketed events like at WDW maybe.


----------



## rteetz

Tortman said:


> not sure if this can be answered or not but we hit Disney every two years but have thought of putting it off this year per Star Wars land opening.
> 
> I had a buddy tell me they are only letting so many folks in a day, no fast passes etc. is this true or is there somewhere I can read on it to better prepare ourselves if we go this year?
> 
> 
> Thanks


Visit the SWGE subform on Theme Parks Attractions and Strategies for everything SWGE. I even have a section for Disneyland differences so its not just WDW specific.


----------



## Tortman

The family is super excited to go but we may put off until sometime next year


----------



## Lesley Wake

This just got posted: 
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-star-wars-galaxys-edge-at-disneyland-resort/

But it basically is the same as what we know before - you need a reservation. No standby line. If you stay in a hotel, you get a reservation. No other details.


----------



## abnihon

Lesley Wake said:


> This just got posted:
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-star-wars-galaxys-edge-at-disneyland-resort/
> 
> But it basically is the same as what we know before - you need a reservation. No standby line. If you stay in a hotel, you get a reservation. No other details.



I noticed the comment there that someone said on-site was booked 6/1-6/2.  I just booked this week for 6/4-6/6 at PPH and there were also rooms available onsite 6/1-6/4.  In case anyone else is looking!
I was too stressed thinking I may miss out on SWGE by staying at Hojo the whole week!


----------



## DLRExpert

Lesley Wake said:


> This just got posted:
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-star-wars-galaxys-edge-at-disneyland-resort/
> 
> But it basically is the same as what we know before - you need a reservation. No standby line. If you stay in a hotel, you get a reservation. No other details.



Just trying to sell more hotel bookings which is probably why they are waiting to release non-hotel reservation details.


----------



## rteetz

Lesley Wake said:


> This just got posted:
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-star-wars-galaxys-edge-at-disneyland-resort/
> 
> But it basically is the same as what we know before - you need a reservation. No standby line. If you stay in a hotel, you get a reservation. No other details.


I think they are partly doing this to make sure people know what’s going on. This new “know before you go” series will probably be how they release more info going forward.


----------



## StormyCA

Put this down as 'anecdotal' but I was talking to a teller at my bank who is going in June.  She said they were told they'd get their 'reservation time' when they check in, BUT that (per the booking CM) "if SWL is at capacity when your reservation time comes, you'll be given a 'rain check' for another time".  She didn't ask specifically when that 'rain check' would be.  Later that day?  Another day during her stay?  Three weeks from next Tuesday?  It'd be a bummer to show up at your time and be told "here's a rain check....come back at 9 pm tonite".

At any rate, sounds to me as if there will either be no 'exit times' and they're just going to hope people leave so other can get in OR that they aren't planning on being strict about kicking people out after their allotted time is up.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Lesley Wake said:


> This just got posted:
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-star-wars-galaxys-edge-at-disneyland-resort/
> 
> But it basically is the same as what we know before - you need a reservation. No standby line. If you stay in a hotel, you get a reservation. No other details.



I despise videos like this. If you want to have them, fine.

But can't you also provide a bullet point list and just give that to me? So I don't have to listen to 5 + minutes of nonsense to get two points of information?


----------



## CO2CA

It's funny they released the Halloween festivities but we're still waiting on reservation details at almost a month out!

At this point, I'm just hoping they release the details and give the option to book reservations before May 9th as I'm going out of the country for a few weeks then


----------



## abnihon

StormyCA said:


> Put this down as 'anecdotal' but I was talking to a teller at my bank who is going in June.  She said they were told they'd get their 'reservation time' when they check in, BUT that (per the booking CM) "if SWL is at capacity when your reservation time comes, you'll be given a 'rain check' for another time".  She didn't ask specifically when that 'rain check' would be.  Later that day?  Another day during her stay?  Three weeks from next Tuesday?  It'd be a bummer to show up at your time and be told "here's a rain check....come back at 9 pm tonite".
> 
> At any rate, sounds to me as if there will either be no 'exit times' and they're just going to hope people leave so other can get in OR that they aren't planning on being strict about kicking people out after their allotted time is up.



Ugh I hope we know before check in...


----------



## kristenabelle

Got the event Disneyland park tickets today - 5 day hopper for $340, no tax (compared to $395 on the website now). That said, the ticket doesn't say anything about magic mornings (not sure if that matters) & there was no option to add on MaxPass.


----------



## SylviaL

I hope we know before check in, too, because we have dining reservations!


----------



## rteetz

As expected but no roaming droids at opening 

https://wdwnt.com/2019/04/roaming-i...not-appear-when-star-wars-galaxys-edge-opens/


----------



## soniam

kristenabelle said:


> Got the event Disneyland park tickets today - 5 day hopper for $340, no tax (compared to $395 on the website now). That said, the ticket doesn't say anything about magic mornings (not sure if that matters) & there was no option to add on MaxPass.



I didn't see anything about these going on sale yet. Did you get an email?


----------



## kristenabelle

soniam said:


> I didn't see anything about these going on sale yet. Did you get an email?



I remember someone in a FB group saying they'd go on sale today. Checked the link in my confirmation email this morning, and it took me to the website.


----------



## CarolynFH

soniam said:


> I didn't see anything about these going on sale yet. Did you get an email?





kristenabelle said:


> I remember someone in a FB group saying they'd go on sale today. Checked the link in my confirmation email this morning, and it took me to the website.



We too had a link in our Expo ticket confirmation email, and it was live today. We were happy to buy 5-day hoppers for less than the regular price of 3-days!


----------



## CarolynFH

Are there long lines to enter the Expo all day, or just for the early (10 AM) most popular events?


----------



## Mathmagicland

CarolynFH said:


> Are there long lines to enter the Expo all day, or just for the early (10 AM) most popular events?


My experience with the last couple of expos is there are long lines for opening each day, but it seems to get better after those folks get inside.  That being said, with the thousands of attendees all funneled through the security lines, some folks have reported it taking an hour or two to get in especially on the bigger days of Friday and Saturday.


----------



## CarolynFH

Mathmagicland said:


> My experience with the last couple of expos is there are long lines for opening each day, but it seems to get better after those folks get inside.  That being said, with the thousands of attendees all funneled through the security lines, some folks have reported it taking an hour or two to get in especially on the bigger days of Friday and Saturday.



Thanks! That’s helpful for planning.


----------



## HydroGuy

CarolynFH said:


> Are there long lines to enter the Expo all day, or just for the early (10 AM) most popular events?


Yes I agree with the PP, it is only morning, and it worst on Day 1. I plan to be there by 5AM. Maybe 4AM on Day 1. If you come later it can take hours just to get into the building.


----------



## CarolynFH

HydroGuy said:


> Yes I agree with the PP, it is only morning, and it worst on Day 1. I plan to be there by 5AM. Maybe 4AM on Day 1. If you come later it can take hours just to get into the building.



Ouch! Guess we won’t be closing down DL Thursday night.


----------



## soniam

kristenabelle said:


> I remember someone in a FB group saying they'd go on sale today. Checked the link in my confirmation email this morning, and it took me to the website.





CarolynFH said:


> We too had a link in our Expo ticket confirmation email, and it was live today. We were happy to buy 5-day hoppers for less than the regular price of 3-days!



Thanks. I missed the link. I was looking at my confirmation, but it was an image. I have programmed myself to skip over images, because they are usually ads I too noticed that it didn't say Magic Morning, which makes me think they are not eligible. The main DL site does list it. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## HydroGuy

CarolynFH said:


> Ouch! Guess we won’t be closing down DL Thursday night.


IMO that would really ruin your first day at the Expo.


----------



## PatMcDuck

We do not know if the overnights will be the same as the last 2 Expos. But I will add that while they SAID no overnight Saturday night for Sunday, apparently they did have one. I got there later that morning, and they had closed it already, it was maybe 7-8 am.  I got inside somehow, to use bathroom, there were are donuts involved (I saw a guy wheeling tons of donut boxes away from the event for the Sorcerers, I asked if the line could have them, he shrugged and said ok, and I was a hero, and some how got swept up inside with the crowd from Hall E.) You just gotta roll with some stuff at the Expo, lol.

 But it really has me wondering about Saturday night/Sunday morning plans.  I WAY prefer getting into Hall E if that is an option.


----------



## Mathmagicland

PatMcDuck said:


> But it really has me wondering about Saturday night/Sunday morning plans. I WAY prefer getting into Hall E if that is an option.


Sunday morning has been the smallest by a lot for the early arrivals, as there isn’t any big panel like parks & resorts, live action, or animated movies.  I was an hour or so later arrivals and was still in hall E.  The FAQ info from last years said overnight starting at 1000 pm the night prior for the next day while For Sunday’s session the earliest arrival time was to be 0600 a.m.  as there were no overnight queues.  Sunday tends to be a bit lighter for those who may have earlier flights or longer drives & do not attend all of Sunday.


----------



## skier_pete

My disappointment in the Expo tickets continues. My complaint is that the tickets don't start until Monday August 19th. We are flying in on Saturday the 17th. Our plan was 4 days of park time (18th through 21st) and then take the 22nd off. On the 22nd we are transferring to a hotel closer to the convention center from a hotel close to DLR. I want a day to relax before the craziness of the convention. Then I was going to hold onto the 5th day of the tickets in case they give out some special park event to attendees at the parks panel. (My #1 thing is to see the parks panel.) If they don't give anything out, we'll go to the park for a few hours on Sunday afternoon/evening before we fly out on Monday.

So, of course the discount tickets don't work with these plans! I was trying to decide what a "Break even" on throwing our plans out the window are and I was always thinking around $75 I would consider it. The 5 day tickets give us a $55 per ticket discount on a 5-day ticket (plus tax). In addition, it appears the discount ticket does not include a magic morning. Since we are coming from the east coast, I think having that Magic Morning is a wonderful perk as it easy to get up for an early entry - easily a $30 or $40 value in itself. So I'm leaning towards buying the non-discount ticket.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

********** said:


> ... So I'm leaning towards buying the non-discount ticket.


Make sure to check the prices on 5 day tickets on LMT Club. (Don't pay for a membership. Just Google for a free code.) Right now, LMT has the lowest prices on multi-day tickets for DLR.


----------



## skier_pete

theluckyrabbit said:


> Make sure to check the prices on 5 day tickets on LMT Club. (Don't pay for a membership. Just Google for a free code.) Right now, LMT has the lowest prices on multi-day tickets for DLR.



What's LMT? Never mind - Last Minute Travel


----------



## theluckyrabbit

********** said:


> What's LMT?


Last Minute Travel Club -- one of the favorite discount vendors (authorized) on this board. Many posters use them and love them -- the discounts are very good -- and the tickets can go right to the turnstiles, so no waiting in line at the booths first.


----------



## soniam

********** said:


> My disappointment in the Expo tickets continues. My complaint is that the tickets don't start until Monday August 19th. We are flying in on Saturday the 17th. Our plan was 4 days of park time (18th through 21st) and then take the 22nd off. On the 22nd we are transferring to a hotel closer to the convention center from a hotel close to DLR. I want a day to relax before the craziness of the convention. Then I was going to hold onto the 5th day of the tickets in case they give out some special park event to attendees at the parks panel. (My #1 thing is to see the parks panel.) If they don't give anything out, we'll go to the park for a few hours on Sunday afternoon/evening before we fly out on Monday.
> 
> So, of course the discount tickets don't work with these plans! I was trying to decide what a "Break even" on throwing our plans out the window are and I was always thinking around $75 I would consider it. The 5 day tickets give us a $55 per ticket discount on a 5-day ticket (plus tax). In addition, it appears the discount ticket does not include a magic morning. Since we are coming from the east coast, I think having that Magic Morning is a wonderful perk as it easy to get up for an early entry - easily a $30 or $40 value in itself. So I'm leaning towards buying the non-discount ticket.



I am doing a similar debate. I wanted to hit MM on Thursday and buy Maxpass in advance. Buying it everyday and scanning the ticket isn't a massive pain, but it's a minor annoyance.



theluckyrabbit said:


> Last Minute Travel Club -- one of the favorite discount vendors (authorized) on this board. Many posters use them and love them -- the discounts are very good -- and the tickets can go right to the turnstiles, so no waiting in line at the booths first.



Not having to hit the ticket booth is very important if you want to maximize your time and hit the park on your arrival day. I wonder if LMT will get the Maxpass pre-purchase option. I think someone mentioned that another reseller was getting it.


----------



## soniam

The LMT prices are better than Disney, but they still aren't as cheap as the D23 discount. However, LMT would include Magic Morning.


----------



## Tiggerette

A friend shared with me a rumor that I haven't heard before, and I can't verify it anywhere. He said that a one day ("single day") pass would not qualify you to make a reservation for SW:GE. I am assuming he's referring to the sign-up system and not the hotel guarantee. Have any of y'all heard that? I haven't heard anything about a single day ticket not qualifying for reservation whether through the hotel or sign-up system.


Strangely, I'm seeing less and less from Disney about the sign-up system, and more about the hotel guarantee. I get hotel stays would be greater revenue for Disney, and it offers definite access (if you can get into DL park), but when the SW:GE reservation dates rolled out they initially described both types of reservations equally.


----------



## dieumeye

Tiggerette said:


> A friend shared with me a rumor that I haven't heard before, and I can't verify it anywhere. He said that a one day ("single day") pass would not qualify you to make a reservation for SW:GE. I am assuming he's referring to the sign-up system and not the hotel guarantee. Have any of y'all heard that? I haven't heard anything about a single day ticket not qualifying for reservation whether through the hotel or sign-up system.
> 
> 
> Strangely, I'm seeing less and less from Disney about the sign-up system, and more about the hotel guarantee. I get hotel stays would be greater revenue for Disney, and it offers definite access (if you can get into DL park), but when the SW:GE reservation dates rolled out they initially described both types of reservations equally.


There’s not really any information on how any of it works. Other than saying there will be a reservation system in place, and that people staying at on property hotels would be guaranteed a reservation.

It is entirely possible that it will be very difficult to get a reservation if you are not staying at an on property hotel.

All of this only applies to the first three weeks from May 31 to June 23.


----------



## Neytiri411

SylviaL said:


> I hope we know before check in, too, because we have dining reservations!



Same here! We have had reservations mid June at the Grand for months and I'd really like to know what day this reservation will be for. I thought they would tell us by now more definite details. I'm not sure I'll be able to shuffle dining plans around easily or at all if we have to wait until check in. Very excited, but I just wish we knew what was happening.


----------



## abnihon

So who is the first one on this board to
check into an on-site hotel for SWGE and which date?
You’ll have to post right away about the reservation process if we don’t have more info by then!  Lol.
I check in June 4th and I’m sure there’s lots before that.


----------



## RedM94

abnihon said:


> So who is the first one on this board to
> check into an on-site hotel for SWGE and which date?
> You’ll have to post right away about the reservation process if we don’t have more info by then!  Lol.
> I check in June 4th and I’m sure there’s lots before that.



I have two reservations booked at the VGC, May 29 to 31, and May 31 to June 3.


----------



## agamble

Tiggerette said:


> A friend shared with me a rumor that I haven't heard before, and I can't verify it anywhere. He said that a one day ("single day") pass would not qualify you to make a reservation for SW:GE. I am assuming he's referring to the sign-up system and not the hotel guarantee. Have any of y'all heard that? I haven't heard anything about a single day ticket not qualifying for reservation whether through the hotel or sign-up system.
> 
> 
> Strangely, I'm seeing less and less from Disney about the sign-up system, and more about the hotel guarantee. I get hotel stays would be greater revenue for Disney, and it offers definite access (if you can get into DL park), but when the SW:GE reservation dates rolled out they initially described both types of reservations equally.


As others said Disney has not said much other than reservations will be required and that hotel guests will be guaranteed a reservation. The only rumor I heard that would support your friend's rumor is that APs would be the only other group offered the free reservations.


----------



## Sandeep1

This is getting frustrating.


----------



## ToxinFL

WDW AP veteran (live 40 minutes away) and have had our first DL/DCA trip planned since January.  Our DD is a CM at WDW, and we have planned the trip on a BUDGET, using her CM discount for PPH, and her complimentary tickets/Main Entrance Pass for admission. (Learned yesterday that her comp tickets/Main Entrance passes are completely blocked for DL for what appears to be eternity, but comps can be used some days of our trip at DCA. NONE can be used on 6/2)  Trip dates: 6/1 - 6/6.  Her 20th birthday is 6/2 and she wants nothing more than to be in DL on her actual BD.  Today DL released park hours for 6/2: 8am - 6pm, which confirms earlier speculation about why people were unable to book any F! dining packages that day.  Clearly there is going to be a special event (undoubtedly related to SW:GE) that evening.  Now I have to decide if I want to drop $400+ for a short day at DL or convince her it would be wiser to adjust our plans and do the much less exciting DCA that day.  Was also planning F! dining package, and WoC dessert party, but may have to scrap those plans altogether just to afford entering DL for one day.  So disappointed.  I actually considered completely different options (which, I now realize were completely unrealistic, but in the moment seemed logical) such as flying on from LAX to HI to go to Aulani instead, or scrapping CA altogether and doing a Disney cruise. So, now I must accept the additional cost for tickets. Had originally planned 2 days in DL, but now may be only 1.


----------



## BadPinkTink

ToxinFL said:


> WDW AP veteran (live 40 minutes away) and have had our first DL/DCA trip planned since January.  Our DD is a CM at WDW, and we have planned the trip on a BUDGET, using her CM discount for PPH, and her complimentary tickets/Main Entrance Pass for admission. (Learned yesterday that her comp tickets/Main Entrance passes are completely blocked for DL for what appears to be eternity, but comps can be used some days of our trip at DCA. NONE can be used on 6/2)  Trip dates: 6/1 - 6/6.  Her 20th birthday is 6/2 and she wants nothing more than to be in DL on her actual BD.  Today DL released park hours for 6/2: 8am - 6pm, which confirms earlier speculation about why people were unable to book any F! dining packages that day.  Clearly there is going to be a special event (undoubtedly related to SW:GE) that evening.  Now I have to decide if I want to drop $400+ for a short day at DL or convince her it would be wiser to adjust our plans and do the much less exciting DCA that day.  Was also planning F! dining package, and WoC dessert party, but may have to scrap those plans altogether just to afford entering DL for one day.  So disappointed.  I actually considered completely different options (which, I now realize were completely unrealistic, but in the moment seemed logical) such as flying on from LAX to HI to go to Aulani instead, or scrapping CA altogether and doing a Disney cruise. So, now I must accept the additional cost for tickets. Had originally planned 2 days in DL, but now may be only 1.



YIKES, Im sure you are not the only CM family in this position. 

My theory about the CM blackouts is that Disney want to limit in as many ways as possible people double dipping in Star Wars Galaxys Edge. Its a well known secret which is against Disney rules and can get CM's fired but Im sure many CMs were planning on selling their friends and family comp tickets. Im sure there are Star Wars fans out there trying to see if they can go to Star Wars Galaxys Edge multiple times, by multiple ways and they if they have to pay they will.


----------



## dina444444

ToxinFL said:


> WDW AP veteran (live 40 minutes away) and have had our first DL/DCA trip planned since January.  Our DD is a CM at WDW, and we have planned the trip on a BUDGET, using her CM discount for PPH, and her complimentary tickets/Main Entrance Pass for admission. (Learned yesterday that her comp tickets/Main Entrance passes are completely blocked for DL for what appears to be eternity, but comps can be used some days of our trip at DCA. NONE can be used on 6/2)  Trip dates: 6/1 - 6/6.  Her 20th birthday is 6/2 and she wants nothing more than to be in DL on her actual BD.  Today DL released park hours for 6/2: 8am - 6pm, which confirms earlier speculation about why people were unable to book any F! dining packages that day.  Clearly there is going to be a special event (undoubtedly related to SW:GE) that evening.  Now I have to decide if I want to drop $400+ for a short day at DL or convince her it would be wiser to adjust our plans and do the much less exciting DCA that day.  Was also planning F! dining package, and WoC dessert party, but may have to scrap those plans altogether just to afford entering DL for one day.  So disappointed.  I actually considered completely different options (which, I now realize were completely unrealistic, but in the moment seemed logical) such as flying on from LAX to HI to go to Aulani instead, or scrapping CA altogether and doing a Disney cruise. So, now I must accept the additional cost for tickets. Had originally planned 2 days in DL, but now may be only 1.


Ugh, I’m sorry and this sucks. I will throw this out there. Main gates have been blocked at Disneyland park for most of the summer now for the past few years, summer 2017 was the exception. Also since October 2017, main gates have been blocked more than they have been unblocked at Disneyland park. That calendar is always subject to change and be adjusted but for the most part I would be cautious planning a trip to Disneyland where that is the primary entrance method since the main gate pass has frequent blockouts here in comparison to Florida.


----------



## RedHotMama

Maybe this has already been discussed (I've only read the last 4-5 pages of this thread), but I was talking to my sister yesterday who works in travel. She said the biggest travel convention in the US is happening that opening weekend in Anaheim. She'll be there for work. She said Disneyland is hosting the party event that happens in the evening. I thought she said it was scheduled for Saturday, but maybe she said Sunday. She said she wouldn't be surprised if they shut down all of Disneyland for the party. When Disney World hosted, they shut down Magic Kingdom.


----------



## LalaLane

I will not be there until July, but does anybody know any regular live stream/bloggers who will be there on opening day filming, so we can all watch in real time?


----------



## Nonsuch

RedHotMama said:


> Maybe this has already been discussed (I've only read the last 4-5 pages of this thread), but I was talking to my sister yesterday who works in travel. She said the biggest travel convention in the US is happening that opening weekend in Anaheim. She'll be there for work. She said Disneyland is hosting the party event that happens in the evening. I thought she said it was scheduled for Saturday, but maybe she said Sunday. She said she wouldn't be surprised if they shut down all of Disneyland for the party. When Disney World hosted, they shut down Magic Kingdom.


----------



## wench

RedHotMama said:


> Maybe this has already been discussed (I've only read the last 4-5 pages of this thread), but I was talking to my sister yesterday who works in travel. She said the biggest travel convention in the US is happening that opening weekend in Anaheim. She'll be there for work. She said Disneyland is hosting the party event that happens in the evening. I thought she said it was scheduled for Saturday, but maybe she said Sunday. She said she wouldn't be surprised if they shut down all of Disneyland for the party. When Disney World hosted, they shut down Magic Kingdom.


I believe someone commented on another thread a couple of weeks ago that all of DL is closing early on Sunday the 2nd.  And now, with the PP’s snippet we have confirmation.  I’m heading home afternoon anyway, so I guess this will make it a little easier to leave.


----------



## Mosey03

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...ss-star-wars-galaxys-edge-at-disneyland-park/

On-site guests will be receiving an email today with information - according to this update


----------



## abnihon

I just got my SWGE email!!!!  We check in June 4th and our assigned time is 8-12 on the 4th which is fine because we’re transferring from HOJO that AM. So excited!!!!


----------



## Jperiod

abnihon said:


> I just got my SWGE email!!!!  We check in June 4th and our assigned time is 8-12 on the 4th which is fine because we’re transferring from HOJO that AM. So excited!!!!


Can you post the verbiage from the email?  How are they enforcing the time?


----------



## Eve & Wall-e

I'm staying at the Disneyland Hotel and just got an email for my reservation for GE. Only problem is, they have me arriving May 29 and my reservation is for May 30 at 11 am - 3 pm. I don't actually arrive until May 30 (around 6 pm). Right now I'm on hold on the phone, waiting to correct this problem.


----------



## Eve & Wall-e

Details in my email:


•

There is one reserved space for each registered hotel guest. *You receive only one *_*Star Wars*_*: Galaxy's Edge reservation for your entire stay.* You do not have a reservation for every day of your stay.

•

You and your party will be required to leave _Star Wars_: Galaxy's Edge at the end of your reservation time period. If you decide to leave _Star Wars_: Galaxy's Edge before your reservation time is over, you will not be allowed to reenter.

•

Valid _Disneyland_® Park admission for the date of your _Star Wars_: Galaxy's Edge reservation is required for each Guest.

•

Your _Star Wars_: Galaxy's Edge reservation is linked to your hotel reservation. *If the hotel reservation is cancelled, the *_*Star Wars*_*: Galaxy's Edge reservation will be cancelled.*

•

Modifications to your _Star Wars_: Galaxy's Edge reservation are subject to availability.

•

Each guest who is 3 and older must have a reservation to enter _Star Wars_: Galaxy's Edge. Younger children will not be listed on your reservation and will be granted entrance along with your confirmed party.

•

_Star Wars_: Galaxy's Edge reservations are void if transferred or sold and have no cash value. Unused reservations are forfeited and will not be replaced.

•

Reservations may be subject to other restrictions and may change without notice. Access to the experience in _Star Wars_: Galaxy's Edge may be restricted or unavailable depending on Guest demand and other factors. _Star Wars_: Rise of the Resistance will open later in 2019. Disney FASTPASS Service and Disney MaxPass are unavailable for attractions in _Star Wars_: Galaxy's Edge.


----------



## DaniLongLegs

My hotel dates are listed incorrectly in the email, also! I tried calling, but the lines are all busy. Would love to know what they say to you about this issue. 



Eve & Wall-e said:


> I'm staying at the Disneyland Hotel and just got an email for my reservation for GE. Only problem is, they have me arriving May 29 and my reservation is for May 30 at 11 am - 3 pm. I don't actually arrive until May 30 (around 6 pm). Right now I'm on hold on the phone, waiting to correct this problem.


----------



## Eve & Wall-e

DaniLongLegs said:


> My hotel dates are listed incorrectly in the email, also! I tried calling, but the lines are all busy. Would love to know what they say to you about this issue.



So far, I've been on hold 25 minutes. I'll post when I get a response.


----------



## Jperiod

Eve & Wall-e said:


> I'm staying at the Disneyland Hotel and just got an email for my reservation for GE. Only problem is, they have me arriving May 29 and my reservation is for May 30 at 11 am - 3 pm. I don't actually arrive until May 30 (around 6 pm). Right now I'm on hold on the phone, waiting to correct this problem.


May 30th??  I wonder if that date is a complete mistake or if they're actually letting people in on the 30th.


----------



## abnihon

My hotel dates are listed incorrectly too!!!  I just noticed.
The time still works for me but wondering if I need to fix this.  They have me arriving a day earlier and leaving a day earlier than I am.


----------



## abnihon

Jperiod said:


> May 30th??  I wonder if that date is a complete mistake or if they're actually letting people in on the 30th.



Weird.  I wonder if some glitch is making everyone’s reservations a day earlier than they should be!

Holding off on canceling my extra Plaza Inn ADR until we figure this out. 
Maybe my SWGE reservation is supposed to be the 5th not the 4th!


----------



## wench

abnihon said:


> Weird.  I wonder if some glitch is making everyone’s reservations a day earlier than they should be!
> 
> Holding off on canceling my extra Plaza Inn ADR until we figure this out.
> Maybe my SWGE reservation is supposed to be the 5th not the 4th!


Yes, all the dates are wrong, it’s not just you.


----------



## Tiggerette

Both of my cash reservations are incorrect for the stay dates. I have a corresponding SW:GE reservation for May 30th. I can't get through the busy signal of the phone. I left a feedback email through the email link, selected online hotel issue. I don't have any information how the reservations will be amended, or not.


----------



## Eve & Wall-e

I just got an answer after being on hold for about 70 minutes. The cast member that answered was very polite. She said several guests have called for the same reason as me. The Star Wars reservation email has the incorrect arrival date. She verified my correct hotel reservation information and said to just shift one day. My May 30  reservation is incorrect. Galaxy’s Edge will not be open on May 30. So my corrected GE reservation is May 31, 11am-3pm. She said I will be getting another email with the correct GE reservation information.


----------



## kirstie101

HydroGuy said:


> You are right and I almost added it to my PP. I have not tried it since DTD security was moved further back.
> 
> Maybe someone going to DLR soon can ask the security folks? I would have to believe they still allow this. But I could be wrong! Wouldn't be the first time!


I was there last weekend and I don't know what the circumstances were but I saw them going through someones luggage in the security line. They pulled the person over to a separate table and brought someone else over to go through it all.


----------



## Violetspider

wench said:


> Yes, all the dates are wrong, it’s not just you.


Oh my, what a debacle. Who do they have programing these data merges and dumps? Seriously, talk about making a difficult situation untenable for yourself! Yikes Disney...


----------



## Tiggerette

Are there other phone numbers or chat solutions we can try? I keep getting busy signal.


Is ANYONE's stay information correct in the SW:GE email?


EDIT: THANK GOODNESS they didn't release both the lottery and hotel reservation at the same time. I'm on hold now. I'm going to get my phone charger and plug in for a long wait.

EDIT2: I'm diggin' the hold music. Peppy.... fun. Any questions y'all want me to tack on if I'm able?


----------



## rteetz

Tiggerette said:


> Are there other phone numbers or chat solutions we can try? I keep getting busy signal.
> 
> 
> Is ANYONE's stay information correct in the SW:GE email?


I too get the busy signal with the phone number listed. However we now have three reports of people who have gotten through that Disney is aware and working on it and that everything seems to be one day ahead on the emails than it should be so if you have a reservation for May 30th its actually May 31st.


----------



## abnihon

Thanks to everyone who took one for the team and spent an hour on hold!
Sounds like the rest of us should hold tight and wait for follow up email with corrected time.
I hope this won’t cause all sorts of problems for those not on this board who may only see the first email and shift their travel/dining plans around...  yikes...  what a mess...


----------



## Tiggerette

Eve & Wall-e said:


> I just got an answer after being on hold for about 70 minutes. The cast member that answered was very polite. She said several guests have called for the same reason as me. The Star Wars reservation email has the incorrect arrival date. She verified my correct hotel reservation information and said to just shift one day. My May 30  reservation is incorrect. Galaxy’s Edge will not be open on May 30. So my corrected GE reservation is May 31, 11am-3pm. She said I will be getting another email with the correct GE reservation information.



Was your original time 11am- 3pm on the 30th, or did you receive a new time with the corrected date?


----------



## abnihon

I know no one actually has the answer but any guesses as to how long the Millennium Falcon ride line will be during these reservations?
If your time ends at 12 but you’re in line will they kick you out? 
If not I could see the line getting really backed up..
Better to be earlier in the day for sure!
Hoping with this system line will be under an hour but we’ll have to see...


----------



## dieumeye

Just adding, my dates are incorrect as well. However, I like the reservation time I was assigned. It ends up being early on my arrival day, which works great for me. I hope I can keep it!


----------



## rteetz

*Reservations to Visit Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge at Disneyland Park Available May 2 or Book a Stay at a Disneyland Resort Hotel Now*


----------



## RomCom

It looks like general reservations start May 2 or at least that is how I am interpreting Disneyland's tweet?


----------



## Eve & Wall-e

Tiggerette said:


> Was your original time 11am- 3pm on the 30th, or did you receive a new time with the corrected date?



The Disney email had my original reservation on May 30, 11 am - 3 pm. After my phone call, the corrected reservation is May 31, 11 am - 3 pm. I should be receiving another email with the correct day and time.


----------



## abnihon

Eve & Wall-e said:


> The Disney email had my original reservation on May 30, 11 am - 3 pm. After my phone call, the corrected reservation is May 31, 11 am - 3 pm. I should be receiving another email with the correct day and time.



Did they say how long till you got the correct email?


----------



## Eve & Wall-e

abnihon said:


> Did they say how long till you got the correct email?



No, the Cast Member did not say when I would receive the correct email. She said that several guests had been calling in with the same issue: wrong check-in date, and everyone that called would receive another email with the corrected date and time. I don't know if emails will be sent for those who didn't call.


----------



## rteetz

RomCom said:


> It looks like general reservations start May 2 or at least that is how I am interpreting Disneyland's tweet?


Yes


----------



## MelissaRV

Sorry if this has already been answered, but I may have gotten lost in my search to find the answer.  We have bought tickets and linked them to the app. We are staying at the Candy Cane Inn June 9-12th. Do we know how non Disneyland Hotel guests reservations will be handled? I am asking because the tickets don't have a "date" per say listed on them.


----------



## rteetz

MelissaRV said:


> Sorry if this has already been answered, but I may have gotten lost in my search to find the answer.  We have bought tickets and linked them to the app. We are staying at the Candy Cane Inn June 9-12th. Do we know how non Disneyland Hotel guests reservations will be handled? I am asking because the tickets don't have a "date" per say listed on them.


Looks like according to what was announced today that May 2nd will be the day for non Disney resort guests to book a time.


----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> Looks like according to what was announced today that May 2nd will be the day for non Disney resort guests to book a time.


And that details will be released at 8am that day with reservations opening at 10am.


----------



## MelissaRV

rteetz said:


> Looks like according to what was announced today that May 2nd will be the day for non Disney resort guests to book a time.




Thank you so much! I've been trying to keep up with all of the info and man oh man have I become confused!


----------



## Piglet99645

My hotel date is wrong, too.  Sigh.  But I like the time assigned, which is a four hour window.  Hoping I can keep the time when they change the hotel date.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Violetspider said:


> Oh my, what a debacle. Who do they have programing these data merges and dumps? Seriously, talk about making a difficult situation untenable for yourself! Yikes Disney...


Yeah, and especially for people who are doing hotel reservation with an AP. Like, someone who has a Deluxe AP is good to go for 5/31, but is blocked out 6/1.


----------



## Dreaming of Cali

I just called the number 888-854-3104 given on the SWGE emails. There is a recorded message stating they are aware of the emails with incorrect dates and new emails will be issued soon.


----------



## casperthegm

So we'll be staying offsite, with plans to visit on 6/12.  I want to get our ducks in a row prior making our SWGE reservations on May 2. I read the blog, and other than stating we have to have a Disney account prior to reserving I don't see anything else that we have to do ahead of time.  Does anyone think it would it make any difference if we buy our park tickets prior to May 2?


----------



## RedM94

I finally got through and spoke to a live person.  I am confirmed for May 31 at 8am and will receive an email very soon.


----------



## BadPinkTink

casperthegm said:


> So we'll be staying offsite, with plans to visit on 6/12.  I want to get our ducks in a row prior making our SWGE reservations on May 2. I read the blog, and other than stating we have to have a Disney account prior to reserving I don't see anything else that we have to do ahead of time.  Does anyone think it would it make any difference if we buy our park tickets prior to May 2?



I doubt it , as Im sure many people already have bought park tickets, either direct through Disney or from official third party sellers like Undercover Tourist or Last Minute Travel Club


----------



## midnight star

I wonder if it would be worth it to get the reservation when they are released, or if the system will crash? I won’t be home or near a computer. I could use my phone but I’ve had issues using it when on the Disney site. If Disney messed up their priority hotel guests reservations, what does that say for the rest of us


----------



## dina444444

midnight star said:


> I wonder if it would be worth it to get the reservation when they are released, or if the system will crash? I won’t be home or near a computer. I could use my phone but I’ve had issues using it when on the Disney site. If Disney messed up their priority hotel guests reservations, what does that say for the rest of us


They’ve started using the queue it system with moonlight magic so I imagine they will do so for this as well.


----------



## ardanxela

Does anyone know if you have to have a park ticket when making your reservation on May 2nd or can you add it later? This is for the non-resort guests. Thanks!


----------



## Tiggerette

Ok, after 2 hour hold&chat time I can now confirm what everyone else has been saying- the day is adjusted to correct for the proper arrival/departure and the time has remained the same. My one night reservation arriving 05/30 has a reservation day/time of 05/31 8am- 12noon.

The cast member was lovely and did her best to help with a few logistical questions:
1) What happens if you are in line waiting to buy merch or experience SR when your time expires? No info right now, ask a cast member on site.

2) If your hotel stay has room to add individuals without going over room capacity, when is the deadline to add the names? There is no deadline, but to add a person to a SW:GE reservation you need to 1) call the HOTEL reservation line and add the names to the stay *AND* 2) call the STAR WARS GE phone line to add the names to your day/time SW:GE reservation. (Please note, I am not personally confident that 1=2, meaning there will be automatic capacity in the SW:GE reservation.)


----------



## cxr

Heard  hotel guests are getting reservation info for SWGE. When should us locals with Signature AP's get an email?


----------



## dina444444

cxr said:


> Heard  hotel guests are getting reservation info for SWGE. When should us locals with Signature AP's get an email?


Check the parks blog on 5/2 at 8am PT for details on how to book, reservations open 2 hours later at 10am PT.


----------



## cxr

Tiggerette said:


> Ok, after 2 hour hold&chat time I can now confirm what everyone else has been saying- the day is adjusted to correct for the proper arrival/departure and the time has remained the same. My one night reservation arriving 05/30 has a reservation day/time of 05/31 8am- 12noon.
> 
> The cast member was lovely and did her best to help with a few logistical questions:
> 1) What happens if you are in line waiting to buy merch or experience SR when your time expires? No info right now, ask a cast member on site.
> 
> 2) If your hotel stay has room to add individuals without going over room capacity, when is the deadline to add the names? There is no deadline, but to add a person to a SW:GE reservation you need to 1) call the HOTEL reservation line and add the names to the stay *AND* 2) call the STAR WARS GE phone line to add the names to your day/time SW:GE reservation. (Please note, I am not personally confident that 1=2, meaning there will be automatic capacity in the SW:GE reservation.)





Quick Question....  can you adopt me and my family real quick


----------



## ardanxela

Are there separate reservations for those with Annual passes? I haven't heard anything yet. Looks like it's just guests of the resorts and then everyone else starting May 2nd.

I meant to quote this: "Heard hotel guests are getting reservation info for SWGE. When should us locals with Signature AP's get an email?"


----------



## shanew21

Really hoping the reservation time is easily modifiable. We arrive the night of the 31st and our slot is 11-3 (it says the 30th, but it means the 31st), so we won't even be there.


----------



## Barnabus Collins

ardanxela said:


> Are there separate reservations for those with Annual passes? I haven't heard anything yet. Looks like it's just guests of the resorts and then everyone else starting May 2nd.
> 
> I meant to quote this: "Heard hotel guests are getting reservation info for SWGE. When should us locals with Signature AP's get an email?"



I don't think they are doing reservations for AP's.  I think you just have to be in the park and make your reservation that day if you get lucky.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Barnabus Collins said:


> I don't think they are doing reservations for AP's.  I think you just have to be in the park and make your reservation that day if you get lucky.



It doesn’t sound like APs will get any special booking, but there is no reason they can’t do the advance reservation on May 2nd. Nothing in the announcement today makes it sound like APs would be excluded.


----------



## wench

Barnabus Collins said:


> I don't think they are doing reservations for AP's.  I think you just have to be in the park and make your reservation that day if you get lucky.


I agree.  Disney hasn’t put out anything to date saying that APs would get priority on the reservation system.


----------



## ardanxela

cxr said:


> Heard  hotel guests are getting reservation info for SWGE. When should us locals with Signature AP's get an email?





dina444444 said:


> Check the parks blog on 5/2 at 8am PT for details on how to book, reservations open 2 hours later at 10am PT.





Barnabus Collins said:


> I don't think they are doing reservations for AP's.  I think you just have to be in the park and make your reservation that day if you get lucky.



The reservation system goes live starting May 2nd for non-resort guests. They said more information available at 8:00 a.m. that morning and then at 10:00 a.m. is when you have a chance to try and snag a reservation.


----------



## abnihon

I got my corrected email about my reservation time!


----------



## Deirdres

abnihon said:


> I got my corrected email about my reservation time!


Thank you, I just checked my email, and mine arrived as well.


----------



## Eve & Wall-e

I just go my corrected email. May 31, 11am-3pm


----------



## ardanxela

I was on chat and this is the info I was given: For non-resort guests, no ticket is required to make a reservation. They are unsure of how many guests you will be able to include in your reservation at this point but it will be for more than one. Also, you must create an account prior to May 2, 2019, in order to make a reservation. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Lesley Wake

ardanxela said:


> I was on chat and this is the info I was given: For non-resort guests, no ticket is required to make a reservation. They are unsure of how many guests you will be able to include in your reservation at this point but it will be for more than one. Also, you must create an account prior to May 2, 2019, in order to make a reservation. Hope this helps someone.


Where did you hear this?


----------



## ardanxela

Via chat on Disney website.


----------



## ardanxela

Lesley Wake said:


> Where did you hear this?



Via chat on Disney website.


----------



## Lesley Wake

ardanxela said:


> Via chat on Disney website.


Thanks! Hoping it is true, because I realized I can't link my Disney account to my friend's account, so this would be helpful if we can each be searching for open slots and include the other person as a guest.


----------



## abnihon

Do we know if there will be characters to meet inside SWGE during the reservation period?


----------



## cxr

that's crazy no ticket required and no presale  preference for AP holders.

Guess ill be looking on ebay for a black market Disney SWGE resell reservation slot


----------



## CO2CA

cxr said:


> that's crazy no ticket required and no presale  preference for AP holders.
> 
> Guess ill be looking on ebay for a black market Disney SWGE resell reservation slot



Don't buy off eBay or any third party, it would be a total scam and wouldn't grant you access to the land. They said that any resale would completely void the reservation.


----------



## cxr

CO2CA said:


> Don't buy off eBay, it would be a total scam and wouldn't grant you access to the land. They said that any resale would completely void the reservation.



  LOL … I was kidding, kind of   But I am sure people will be doing this.  How will they know when you can just add people online


----------



## ardanxela

Lesley Wake said:


> Thanks! Hoping it is true, because I realized I can't link my Disney account to my friend's account, so this would be helpful if we can each be searching for open slots and include the other person as a guest.


Yes, I'm hoping he was correct as well but he said you can definitely reserve for more than one because children don't have their own accounts.


----------



## CO2CA

I'm glad they're not doing a special advanced reservations time for Annual Passes - coming from someone who has had an annual pass for a long time. It just wouldn't be a fair playing field when so many want to get into the land.


----------



## gatechfan99

Has anyone with hotel stay NOT gotten an email yet? I have a reservation for Paradise Pier 5/30-6/1 and haven’t gotten any Star Wars email yet.


----------



## rteetz

gatechfan99 said:


> Has anyone with hotel stay NOT gotten an email yet? I have a reservation for Paradise Pier 5/30-6/1 and haven’t gotten any Star Wars email yet.


You aren't the only one.


----------



## rteetz

abnihon said:


> Do we know if there will be characters to meet inside SWGE during the reservation period?


I don't think you will have a standard meet and greet in this land. So don't expect a dedicated spot to meet Chewie or something.


----------



## RedM94

So this is interesting to me, the first time slot is from 8 until 12 noon, the second time slot is from 11 am until 3 pm. So there is a one hour overlap.  I wonder how this will play out.


----------



## agamble

RedM94 said:


> So this is interesting to me, the first time slot is from 8 until 12 noon, the second time slot is from 11 am until 3 pm. So there is a one hour overlap.  I wonder how this will play out.


Many people speculate they'll use colored wristbands like they do at the parties. Much better use of time than sweeping and closing the land. Curious if the third window will begin at 2 or 3. If it begins at 2 then those people with 11 entry have only 2 hours without other groups. In that case it would be best to be at 8AM and whatever the last timeslot is.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

ardanxela said:


> Yes, I'm hoping he was correct as well but he said you can definitely reserve for more than one because children don't have their own accounts.



You may not know, but did it seem like you could at least get a reservation for your entire (immediate) family? We are a family of 6 (2A/4C), all linked under my account (APs). I would hope I could get a reservation for all of us together.


----------



## Eve & Wall-e

agamble said:


> Curious if the third window will begin at 2 or 3. If it begins at 2 then those people with 11 entry have only 2 hours without other groups. In that case it would be best to be at 8AM and whatever the last timeslot is.



That's what I was thinking too, since I have 11-3. I think I'd rather have 8 am. When I was on the phone this morning I asked if I could change my time slot and was told "no."


----------



## Mommy2PrincessAbby

We aren’t going till October... but I am wondering if they will decide to extend the reservation period if it proves successful...


----------



## agamble

Mommy2PrincessAbby said:


> We aren’t going till October... but I am wondering if they will decide to extend the reservation period if it proves successful...


They aren't expanding the reservations. They will be doing a virtual queue. This is kind of like a same day reservation. You sign up to go and will be alerted, probably by the app, when it is your turn to visit. No word on if that will last just through the summer or extend through the year.


----------



## midnight star

agamble said:


> They aren't expanding the reservations. They will be doing a virtual queue. This is kind of like a same day reservation. You sign up to go and will be alerted, probably by the app, when it is your turn to visit. No word on if that will last just through the summer or extend through the year.


I must have missed this. Where did they mention a vita queue?


----------



## rteetz

midnight star said:


> I must have missed this. Where did they mention a vita queue?


A while ago now. Once the reservation period ends they will move to a virtual queuing system as long as needed.


----------



## midnight star

cxr said:


> that's crazy no ticket required and no presale  preference for AP holders.
> 
> Guess ill be looking on ebay for a black market Disney SWGE resell reservation slot


Oh wow I didn’t think of that. Wouldn’t put it passed some people. 



CO2CA said:


> Don't buy off eBay or any third party, it would be a total scam and wouldn't grant you access to the land. They said that any resale would completely void the reservation.


I hope so!


----------



## midnight star

So I think my game plan for all of this will be to try and get a reservation. If that doesn’t work, I’ll just wait until that virtual things opens. I’m only willing to see the new land for little effort and money as possible lol. I’m still scared what all of this means for crowds to get in and out of Anaheim.


----------



## cxr

midnight star said:


> So I think my game plan for all of this will be to try and get a reservation. If that doesn’t work, I’ll just wait until that virtual things opens. I’m only willing to see the new land for little effort and money as possible lol. I’m still scared what all of this means for crowds to get in and out of Anaheim.




The way I understand the virtual que is that it wont be for the land but for the ride.  And I think its going to be like the jimmy kimmel ride at universal studios.   You get to a certain point in the standby and they admit a large group to the falcon and they give you a colored card. Then you can loiter in general areas with exciting things like Holo chess inside the falcon until your group color is called.


----------



## rteetz

cxr said:


> The way I understand the virtual que is that it wont be for the land but for the ride.  And I think its going to be like the jimmy kimmel ride at universal studios.   You get to a certain point in the standby and they admit a large group to the falcon and they give you a colored card. Then you can loiter in general areas with exciting things like Holo chess inside the falcon until your group color is called.


http://blogmickey.com/2019/03/disne...visit-star-wars-galaxys-edge-after-june-23rd/


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

They missed 2 guests on my reservation and messed up the date... on hold 55 minutes and counting


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

gypsy_at_heart said:


> They missed 2 guests on my reservation and messed up the date... on hold 55 minutes and counting



Finally got through! CM was super helpful, fixed everything and changed our date All set and ready now! The date didn’t work for me - even the corrected date - so they switched it pretty easy. I’m 8-12 on the 21st now. 



Tiggerette said:


> 2) If your hotel stay has room to add individuals without going over room capacity, when is the deadline to add the names? There is no deadline, but to add a person to a SW:GE reservation you need to 1) call the HOTEL reservation line and add the names to the stay *AND* 2) call the STAR WARS GE phone line to add the names to your day/time SW:GE reservation. (Please note, I am not personally confident that 1=2, meaning there will be automatic capacity in the SW:GE reservation.)



I had added my parents to my reservation and they were not on my SWGE reservation. When I spoke to the CM they said it can take 24 hours until it updates in their system - so if you added someone they can’t update the SWGE until it updates in their system. Luckily I had done mine more than 24 hours before, but for some reason when they did the emails it wasn’t updated for them yet, which is why they weren’t on the email. But because it had updated when I called, he was able to fix it. So it seems you may have to wait to update your SWGE reservation after you update your hotel reservation.


----------



## DisneyandBeerLover

How do people wait in the longer lines when you're solo? At some point you'll have to use the restroom... are people pretty good about letting you back in?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

DisneyandBeerLover said:


> How do people wait in the longer lines when you're solo? At some point you'll have to use the restroom... are people pretty good about letting you back in?


One natural result of waiting in long lines for long periods of time is that you make friends with the people around you. You'll save their spots when nature calls, and they'll save your spot. And you'll make a food run and get snacks for them, and vice versa. Get friendly -- it really pays off!


----------



## HydroGuy

DisneyandBeerLover said:


> How do people wait in the longer lines when you're solo? At some point you'll have to use the restroom... are people pretty good about letting you back in?





theluckyrabbit said:


> One natural result of waiting in long lines for long periods of time is that you make friends with the people around you. You'll save their spots when nature calls, and they'll save your spot. And you'll make a food run and get snacks for them, and vice versa. Get friendly -- it really pays off!


LOL, everyone is a super geeky Disney fan like us so there is always plenty to talk about too!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

HydroGuy said:


> LOL, everyone is a super geeky Disney fan like us so there is always plenty to talk about too!


Totally! Thanks to D23 Expo, our Christmas Card list has gotten longer every time!


----------



## Lesley Wake

cxr said:


> The way I understand the virtual que is that it wont be for the land but for the ride.  And I think its going to be like the jimmy kimmel ride at universal studios.   You get to a certain point in the standby and they admit a large group to the falcon and they give you a colored card. Then you can loiter in general areas with exciting things like Holo chess inside the falcon until your group color is called.


Nope, that’s not the way the ride queue is set up and I don’t think it would work for such a popular ride. The virtual queue will be used to control the capacity of the land in total. They can only allow a certain number of people in at any time. That will include the people waiting in the physical line for the Falcon.


----------



## wench

Lesley Wake said:


> Nope, that’s not the way the ride queue is set up and I don’t think it would work for such a popular ride. The virtual queue will be used to control the capacity of the land in total. They can only allow a certain number of people in at any time. That will include the people waiting in the physical line for the Falcon.


Agreed, everything I’ve heard is virtual queue to the land itself.  You’re spot on!


----------



## strine56

It was just announced by Mr Cheezypop of Disneyland fame. Non Disney hotel reservations can be made at that date and time. Here is the announcement.


----------



## Sjwillia

A virtual queue seems to be the plan after the original 3 week reservation period.  How do you envision this process?  If you can't queue until inside the park do you think people will start lining up at security in the middle of the night to assure getting into DL early enough to get a spot?  Disney has said reservations will not be required after June 23rd but do you think they will have another way to allow ticket holders to pre-schedule a time to visit GE?  Lots of questions and hard to plan for dining and entertainment times.


----------



## MIChessGuy

I will be visiting during the second half of August.  The scenario I anticipate is, I'll show up at 2:00 a.m. and wait half the night, then at 7:55 a.m. a CM will come out and say, "We regret to announce that SWGE is not operating due to [who knows what] but it will reopen tomorrow.  Sorry."


----------



## Lesley Wake

I was thinking last night and recognized that the number of reservations per time period must be considerably limited. Because from 11-12 there will be 2 groups. Hopefully they limit them enough so everyone is able to truly enjoy the land during their time slot! 

I’m still trying to figure out how they will enforce the end time, but at least we know the rumors of a hard sweep thru the land are false.


----------



## usctrojans

Lesley Wake said:


> I was thinking last night and recognized that the number of reservations per time period must be considerably limited. Because from 11-12 there will be 2 groups. Hopefully they limit them enough so everyone is able to truly enjoy the land during their time slot!
> 
> I’m still trying to figure out how they will enforce the end time, but at least we know the rumors of a hard sweep thru the land are false.



I’m with you.  Limited for variety of reasons.  First, this is a TEST of how to best serve the guests as a soft opening.  Second, the land is huge, but human areas are equivalent to cars land in Ca Adventure.  I was told about 1,500 people at a time is what to expect.  IF that’s, accurate, those with reservations are in for a magical day, even if there are glitches.


----------



## ashley0139

Sadly due to my work schedule I will only be able to go Saturday and Sunday this year. My first time missing Friday! I am still excited though. Can't wait!!


----------



## lurkergirl

DisneyandBeerLover said:


> How do people wait in the longer lines when you're solo? At some point you'll have to use the restroom... are people pretty good about letting you back in?



People are mostly nice, as the others have said: I'm friends with people I've met at the various Expos now.  And being a D23 local means I see a lot of the same people at multiple events.  



ashley0139 said:


> Sadly due to my work schedule I will only be able to go Saturday and Sunday this year. My first time missing Friday! I am still excited though. Can't wait!!



Adulting, ugh!    But at least you get two days.  YAY!


----------



## Chause

Just bumping this thread to see if any of our insiders has any new info on the delay with ROTR?


----------



## ashley0139

lurkergirl said:


> Adulting, ugh!    But at least you get two days.  YAY!



Adulting is the worst. 

Just hoping for all the good panels to be on Saturday and Sunday this year!


----------



## MarBee

rteetz said:


> Looks like according to what was announced today that May 2nd will be the day for non Disney resort guests to book a time.





dina444444 said:


> And that details will be released at 8am that day with reservations opening at 10am.





casperthegm said:


> So we'll be staying offsite, with plans to visit on 6/12.  I want to get our ducks in a row prior making our SWGE reservations on May 2. I read the blog, and other than stating we have to have a Disney account prior to reserving I don't see anything else that we have to do ahead of time.  Does anyone think it would it make any difference if we buy our park tickets prior to May 2?





dina444444 said:


> Check the parks blog on 5/2 at 8am PT for details on how to book, reservations open 2 hours later at 10am PT.



So guests without reservations will be able to find out how to book at 8:00 am on 5/2.   This is prob a dumb question, but is that West Coast time? I’m on the East Coast and want to plan my day accordingly


----------



## dina444444

MarBee said:


> So guests without reservations will be able to find out how to book at 8:00 am on 5/2.   This is prob a dumb question, but is that West Coast time? I’m on the East Coast and want to plan my day accordingly


Yes pacific time.


----------



## HeyKoolaid

We are staying at the Grand Californian from 5/26 - 6/2.  I keep reading about people getting emails with their reservations for SWGE.  Do I need to do anything special to get a reservation, or just be patient and wait for the email?  We booked 2 months ago before the opening date was announced.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Just be patient. The system sent a bunch of people the wrong dates anyway, so they’ll be re-sending emails in a bit. You aren’t the only one who hasn’t gotten one going by the thread we have going on the topic. You could call and ask if they have your time but your wait on hold could be ridiculous. Disney has stated that EVERYONE staying on site gets a reservation so I’m 100% confident they will give you what you purchased.


----------



## HydroGuy

ashley0139 said:


> Sadly due to my work schedule I will only be able to go Saturday and Sunday this year. My first time missing Friday! I am still excited though. Can't wait!!


----------



## nikerbokers

I spoke to a CM today that said most DVC reservations and some made by travel agents are NOT getting emails due to a glitch they can’t seem to fix. They told me it was good that I called today Bc I wouldnt have received my email. I got My reservation now.


----------



## nikerbokers

Oh and I didnt spend any time on hold.


----------



## akmomesq

You likely have already thought of this so apologies if I'm being obvious - but I use a gmail account and I found my reservation in the "promotions" tab, not in my inbox.  Letting you know just in case.


----------



## cmwade77

Just give them a call and check.


----------



## alvernon90

usctrojans said:


> I was told about 1,500 people at a time is what to expect. IF that’s, accurate, those with reservations are in for a magical day, even if there are glitches.



That would be magical indeed, but I'm not getting my hopes up.  The bulk of the rumors seem to be that they will limit it to the capacity of the Falcon ride so everyone has a chance to ride it.  Assuming the rumors about theoretical capacity of 1,800 per hour on that ride, even trying to come in far below that due to soft opening I would expect that they would let in at least 1,000 people per hour, or 4,000 per group.

But that would still be better than what will happen after the reservation period ends.


----------



## Lesley Wake

alvernon90 said:


> That would be magical indeed, but I'm not getting my hopes up.  The bulk of the rumors seem to be that they will limit it to the capacity of the Falcon ride so everyone has a chance to ride it.  Assuming the rumors about theoretical capacity of 1,800 per hour on that ride, even trying to come in far below that due to soft opening I would expect that they would let in at least 1,000 people per hour, or 4,000 per group.
> 
> But that would still be better than what will happen after the reservation period ends.


I wonder if they will start out with a smaller number of reservations per group and adjust as the 3 weeks go on. At WDW they will release additional FPs into the system as the day goes on (people have identified some specific times for certain rides); if there is a ride breakdown and a lot of people with multi-experience FPs, those FP drops won’t happen.

I could imagine they will keep a close watch over guest satisfaction and crowding at the beginning and maybe will start adding reservation spots after SWGE opens?


----------



## alvernon90

Lesley Wake said:


> I could imagine they will keep a close watch over guest satisfaction and crowding at the beginning and maybe will start adding reservation spots after SWGE opens?



I think this is pretty likely.  At this point they really have no idea how many people can comfortably fit in the land, and they don't know where people will go.  Will 2,000 people try to crush into the cantina and create a 3-hour queue?  Which shops will have the biggest crowds?  Where will people go first, and where will they go after that?  What tricks will even out the flow of guests so they're spread evenly throughout the entire area?

Disney has to know that the land wasn't designed to operate without the people-eating Rise of the Resistance ride, but they can't know what that will mean for guest flow when the main attraction isn't even open.  And they need to learn it, or else the next several months will be extremely painful.


----------



## RedM94

nikerbokers said:


> I spoke to a CM today that said most DVC reservations and some made by travel agents are NOT getting emails due to a glitch they can’t seem to fix. They told me it was good that I called today Bc I wouldnt have received my email. I got My reservation now.



I called last evening, to ask again about not receiving an email.  The CM told me that my email address did not transfer over from the DVC system when I booked on points.  She corrected and told me o should receive an email in 24 hours.


----------



## ToxinFL

After receiving the corrected SW:GE email for our 6/1-6/6 trip, I still needed the date changed to the day we plan to actually be in DLP. I called yesterday and was surprisingly on hold less than 15 minutes, then got the nicest CM to handle my request.  We had a long conversation about our trip and she was genuinely concerned about making sure our first visit was magical.  She put in the request for the date changed and explained that 2 more bulk emails would be going out this week, Wednesday (today) and Friday.  I am feeling so much better about our trip now that this is getting sorted out.


----------



## Original

Hello. Can someone please explain how the virtual queue is going to work after June 23? Is there a kiosk that we need to check into after scanning our park ticket? Is there a person taking names? Would it be on the app? Right now it's clear a as mud. Thanks!


----------



## DLgal

Original said:


> Hello. Can someone please explain how the virtual queue is going to work after June 23? Is there a kiosk that we need to check into after scanning our park ticket? Is there a person taking names? Would it be on the app? Right now it's clear a as mud. Thanks!



I think it will likely be via the app using Maxpass. They mentioned a "digital" reservation.


----------



## Original

DLgal said:


> I think it will likely be via the app using Maxpass. They mentioned a "digital" reservation.



But that would "force" (pun intended) everyone to buy Maxpass. I can't imagine that they would use the Maxpass system. Plus, people would be confused since Disneyland has already stated that no FastPass or Maxpasses would be issued. That would just be super confusing (use your Maxpass to reserve, but you can't get a Maxpass). I tend to think not.


----------



## wench

Original said:


> Hello. Can someone please explain how the virtual queue is going to work after June 23? Is there a kiosk that we need to check into after scanning our park ticket? Is there a person taking names? Would it be on the app? Right now it's clear a as mud. Thanks!


No one can really explain it at this point because Disney hasn’t said how it will work yet.  I’m sure there will be lots of discussion regarding it in this thread, once they finally do though.  So, keep checking back.


----------



## NorthernCalMom

Original said:


> Hello. Can someone please explain how the virtual queue is going to work after June 23? Is there a kiosk that we need to check into after scanning our park ticket? Is there a person taking names? Would it be on the app? Right now it's clear a as mud. Thanks!


I wouldn’t be surprised if even the powers that be at Disney do not yet know exactly how they’ll do this. I expect the number of visitors to be unprecedented, given the level of buzz here and elsewhere, so I wouldn’t be surprised if Disney’s planners are using the initial reservation period for ferreting out crowd control, bottlenecks, capacity, etc., with the purpose of then integrating what they learn in May and early June into how to handle what comes after that. I also expect a good number of changes, adjustments, and policy tweaks throughout most of the rest of the year, using trial and error for figuring out what works and what doesn’t.

The great thing for us on the Disboards is that we have such great Disney news and policy sleuths here, so whenever more information comes out, we’re probably among the first to know.

_Edited, because grammar is hard..._


----------



## cadien

Does Disneyland use an MDE type app like WDW?


----------



## DLgal

cadien said:


> Does Disneyland use an MDE type app like WDW?



Sort of. There is a disneyland app and you can use it for lots of things like MDE (you can use it to scan in at the parks, to reserve fastpass using Maxpass, make dining reservations, mobile ordering, view park hours and wait times, etc. However, you can't create "plans" with other people to share, you can't pre reserve fastpasses, and you can't use the app as a room key at the hotels. So, it is a "lite" version of MDE.


----------



## alvernon90

This is a question for the Early Entry experts out there.  During the SWGE reservation period there will be three days per week where the park is open for Early Entry on days where hotel guests have SWGE access from 8:00 to noon.  I am assuming this means that people will be spending all of the extra hour trying to jockey for position to enter SWGE.  Nobody wants to waste one of their precious SWGE hours standing in line just trying to get into the land because the line started forming an hour earlier.

I have never really explored the "boundaries" of early entry.  Recognizing that we have no details as to where the access point will be for the 8:00 am SWGE reservations, are there any thoughts on how best to position ourselves to get to those access points.  

It seems to me if the access point is the Fantasyland entrance then just standing at the north edge of Fantasyland near Big Thunder Trail will likely be the best bet.  But what if the access point is one of the other two entrances?  Any thoughts on the best place to go immediately after entering the front gates to best position ourselves for when SWGE opens at 8:00?


----------



## wench

I don’t foresee an hour to get into the land while the reservation system is in place.  They’re doing enough pre-planning that I think things will run smoother than that.  But, I have no doubt they’ll be using the Big Thunder Trail as the only entrance during the reservation period.  There is lots of open space there for them to form a queue & to accommodate people milling about.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

For anybody interested, I emailed Disneyland to ask if there would be a problem getting reservations for my immediate family (2A/4C) as non hotel guests since somebody upthread mentioned being told there would be a limit one could book. I just got a stock reply that they don’t have the details and the blog post on May 2nd will have all the information. So I guess we’ll take our chances.


----------



## HydroGuy

Original said:


> *But that would "force" (pun intended) everyone to buy Maxpass. I can't imagine that they would use the Maxpass system. *Plus, people would be confused since Disneyland has already stated that no FastPass or Maxpasses would be issued. That would just be super confusing (use your Maxpass to reserve, but you can't get a Maxpass). I tend to think not.


I can imagine that and there has been lots of speculation over the last year that is exactly what Disney would do. And not _everyone _would have to buy it. Only those who want to get into SWGE.


----------



## McNs

I wonder if it might be along the lines of the Frozen meet & greet in 2014 when you had to get a return time, kinda like a fast pass but they just had a pile of tickets with times on it. We”wasted” and EMH morning lining up for 45 minutes for our return, but was totally worth it!


----------



## agamble

McNs said:


> I wonder if it might be along the lines of the Frozen meet & greet in 2014 when you had to get a return time, kinda like a fast pass but they just had a pile of tickets with times on it. We”wasted” and EMH morning lining up for 45 minutes for our return, but was totally worth it!


They did this with the Princess Fantasy shows for a while too using the portable FP macines. But I would prefer a digital way so we wouldn't have to waste an hour getting a return time. Plus a lot more people can enter SWGE than could meet Anna or Elsa.


----------



## DWillowBay

I just want to be sure that I'm thinking correctly about this.   When the reservations open up on May 2nd for resort guests, that is only up until June 23rd, right?   We have resort reservations in October, but that is irrelevant (currently), correct?   Thanks for any clarity.


----------



## alvernon90

You are correct.  If you are not going in June, you can ignore the reservation madness.


----------



## DLgal

DWillowBay said:


> I just want to be sure that I'm thinking correctly about this.   When the reservations open up on May 2nd for resort guests, that is only up until June 23rd, right?   We have resort reservations in October, but that is irrelevant (currently), correct?   Thanks for any clarity.



Just to clarify further, on May 2, reservations open to the general public. Resort guests have already had their times scheduled. 

But yes, your resort reservation comes with no Galaxys Edge advantage. By that point, who knows what the system will be, but Disney has said that after the initial reservation period, you will still need to make a same day reservation to access the land, like a fastpass. That may or may not still be in place by October.


----------



## wench

Also, the reservations opening on May 2nd are for the general public & off site guests.  DLR guests already have their reservations.  Not trying to nitpick, I just don’t want anyone else that views the thread to get confused.


----------



## Mrnickylu

Has anyone made a reservation since the emails came out? If so how long did your email take to arrive after making the reservation?


----------



## defnjeb

I made a Disneyland Hotel reservation two days ago and have not received my reservation yet. I called and the CM said my SWGE reservation has not yet been scheduled. She thought maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Piglet99645

So I had a reservation, got my wrong email, then got my corrected email a few days later.  So YAY.  

But......... I'd like to change the date of my hotel reservation.    How badly do we think that will eff things up? I have an 8-12 SWGE reservation on our last day in California......... would kinda like to experience it closer to the beginning of our trip.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Piglet99645 said:


> So I had a reservation, got my wrong email, then got my corrected email a few days later.  So YAY.
> 
> But......... I'd like to change the date of my hotel reservation.    How badly do we think that will eff things up? I have an 8-12 SWGE reservation on our last day in California......... would kinda like to experience it closer to the beginning of our trip.


So, you are going to change your entire hotel stay? Or just the SWGE reservation time? 

If trying to change the hotel stay, I would imagine your existing SWGE reservation would disappear and then you would get rescheduled to another day during your new booking dates. If trying to just change the SWGE reservation, you need to call in and cross your fingers. Some people have reported good luck, others have not been able to switch. But its best to call earlier than later while there is still availability.


----------



## DWillowBay

wench said:


> Also, the reservations opening on May 2nd are for the general public & off site guests.  DLR guests already have their reservations.  Not trying to nitpick, I just don’t want anyone else that views the thread to get confused.


I'm sure that I ...and others...appreciate that!


----------



## DWillowBay

DLgal said:


> Just to clarify further, on May 2, reservations open to the general public. Resort guests have already had their times scheduled.
> 
> But yes, your resort reservation comes with no Galaxys Edge advantage. By that point, who knows what the system will be, but Disney has said that after the initial reservation period, you will still need to make a same day reservation to access the land, like a fastpass. That may or may not still be in place by October.


Thank you so much.   That's exactly what I thought, but wanted to be sure.


----------



## Sandeep1

So on May 2nd, off-site guests can schedule reservations.  Will that be done through the Disney website or Disney phone app?


----------



## BadPinkTink

Sandeep1 said:


> So on May 2nd, off-site guests can schedule reservations.  Will that be done through the Disney website or Disney phone app?



we dont know. Disney have announced INFORMATION will be available at 8am LA time on May 2, RESERVATIONS will be open from 10am LA time on May 2


----------



## Sandeep1

BadPinkTink said:


> we dont know. Disney have announced INFORMATION will be available at 8am LA time on May 2, RESERVATIONS will be open from 10am LA time on May 2



Gotcha.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Sandeep1 said:


> So on May 2nd, off-site guests can schedule reservations.  Will that be done through the Disney website or Disney phone app?


What we do know is that you must have a valid online account with Disney in order to get a reservation on May 2nd. So if you don't already have a Disney account online, now is the time to register.


----------



## RedM94

What are the ways to legitimately gain early access to Disneyland on a day without Magic Morning, or Extra Magic Hour?  Breakfast reservation?  Are there other add on's that will gain early access?


----------



## Sandeep1

RedM94 said:


> What are the ways to legitimately gain early access to Disneyland on a day without Magic Morning, or Extra Magic Hour?  Breakfast reservation?  Are there other add on's that will gain early access?



Someone can correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think you can get into the park early for breakfast.  It's a bit different than WDW.


----------



## RedM94

Sandeep1 said:


> Someone can correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think you can get into the park early for breakfast.  It's a bit different than WDW.



Damn, was afraid of that.  It must have been something they did just for our ABD group.  Thought it was offered to the public.  

Thank you for your reply.


----------



## ErinBoBerin

BadPinkTink said:


> we dont know. Disney have announced INFORMATION will be available at 8am LA time on May 2, RESERVATIONS will be open from 10am LA time on May 2



Wow May 2nd is going to be quite a day.


----------



## mom2rtk

ErinBoBerin said:


> Wow May 2nd is going to be quite a day.


Everyone should assume the crash position.


----------



## RedM94

I wonder what there is to prevent someone, who already has a guaranteed time slot from trying to secure a second spot.


----------



## Sandeep1

mom2rtk said:


> Everyone should assume the crash position.



Brace, brace, brace
Head down, stay down


----------



## Sandeep1

RedM94 said:


> I wonder what there is to prevent someone, who already has a guaranteed time slot from trying to secure a second spot.



Why wouldn't they?  I might try to get multiples as well.


----------



## Nonsuch

ErinBoBerin said:


> Wow May 2nd is going to be quite a day.


A day long remembered...


----------



## Gaugersaurus

RedM94 said:


> I wonder what there is to prevent someone, who already has a guaranteed time slot from trying to secure a second spot.


The only thing I can think of is it being linked to your Disney account, but if they allow guest on the reservations then I don't see how they could stop people.


----------



## Abbey1

Forgive me if this has been asked a million times, but is there any word on when Oga’s Cantina will be open. Is it expected to open along with everything else during phase one? And any word on making reservations?


----------



## LizzyS

I won't be going back to DLR until next year, but I'm super excited for all of you that are getting to see Galaxy's Edge very soon!


----------



## cadien

Abbey1 said:


> Forgive me if this has been asked a million times, but is there any word on when Oga’s Cantina will be open. Is it expected to open along with everything else during phase one? And any word on making reservations?



Since it's just a quick service, will there be reservations?


----------



## Abbey1

cadien said:


> Since it's just a quick service, will there be reservations?



All this time I thought it was going to be a full service restaurant. I guess I made the assumption based on early rumors and the fact that they’re serving alcohol. I had no idea it was quick service. Thanks!


----------



## Lesley Wake

Abbey1 said:


> All this time I thought it was going to be a full service restaurant. I guess I made the assumption based on early rumors and the fact that they’re serving alcohol. I had no idea it was quick service. Thanks!


The table service restaurant was value-engineered out of the land. I think they still have physical space for it, but I wouldn't expect to see it in the near future, if at all. 

Ooga's isn't even really quick service - more like a lounge. There are some bar snacks but mostly drinks (alcoholic and non-alcoholic). 

The main food place is Docking Bay 7, which is a quick service venue (I'd imagine similar to Satuli Canteen). Ronto's Roasters will also have skewers (think Bengal BBQ style). And then the snack places - the milk stand and popcorn place.


----------



## Abbey1

Lesley Wake said:


> The table service restaurant was value-engineered out of the land. I think they still have physical space for it, but I wouldn't expect to see it in the near future, if at all.
> 
> Ooga's isn't even really quick service - more like a lounge. There are some bar snacks but mostly drinks (alcoholic and non-alcoholic).
> 
> The main food place is Docking Bay 7, which is a quick service venue (I'd imagine similar to Satuli Canteen). Ronto's Roasters will also have skewers (think Bengal BBQ style). And then the snack places - the milk stand and popcorn place.



Thanks for all the info! I really liked Satu’li when we tried it last October. That’s a bummer about the table service. I was really looking forward to a new full service dining location in Disneyland (particularly what they could have done theming-wise in GE).


----------



## njchris

Sandeep1 said:


> Why wouldn't they?  I might try to get multiples as well.


I thought I read early on that you can only get one reservation in a 3 week time frame.  Otherwise there would be people hogging all the spots.


----------



## wench

cadien said:


> Since it's just a quick service, will there be reservations?


I don’t believe it’s even a quick-service, but rather just a bar.  They have released all the menus for SWGE & Oga’s was just beverages.  Well, there may be food in/on the drinks.  I think one has a donut on it.


----------



## Sandeep1

njchris said:


> I thought I read early on that you can only get one reservation in a 3 week time frame.  Otherwise there would be people hogging all the spots.



I guess we will find out for sure on May 2.  But, since they aren't tied to tickets, I'm guessing you could make multiple Disney accounts.


----------



## agamble

ErinBoBerin said:


> Wow May 2nd is going to be quite a day.





mom2rtk said:


> Everyone should assume the crash position.





Sandeep1 said:


> Brace, brace, brace
> Head down, stay down



All this commotion for my birthday? Wow! Thanks guys.


----------



## DisMomMT

It will be interesting to see if a lot rooms open up from cancellations on May 2nd.  I would expect there are a lot of people who have multiple reservations on and off property waiting to see if they get a reservation to SWGE on May 2nd to cancel.  For on-property it will be after the 30 day window for vacation packages but room only reservations only have to be cancelled 5 days in advance for a full-refund.


----------



## abnihon

DisMomMT said:


> It will be interesting to see if a lot rooms open up from cancellations on May 2nd.  I would expect there are a lot of people who have multiple reservations on and off property waiting to see if they get a reservation to SWGE on May 2nd to cancel.  For on-property it will be after the 30 day window for vacation packages but room only reservations only have to be cancelled 5 days in advance for a full-refund.



I considered doing that but went ahead and canceled my HOJO room and will stick with my PPH reservation and 8am SWGE time! 
I’m also nervous that somehow trying for another SWGE reservation will mess up my current one.
I’ll let others be the guinea pig for that!  Lol.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## tobikaye

How easy or hard would it be to leave the convention and get back in later in the day, if you need a break?

I moved from the Best Western Stovall to the Hilton Anaheim, for basically the same price, so I feel more comfortable letting my sister stay at the hotel alone if she wants to take a break mid-day.


----------



## teeveejunkee

Did you guys see that 3-day passes are now sold out?  I'm surprised!  That seems earlier than in the past years but I really don't have any stats on it.

ETA - It appears that 3-day passes sold out in July for the 2017 convention.  Saturday only passes sold out in May 2017.  So either way, this is early!


----------



## HydroGuy

tobikaye said:


> How easy or hard would it be to leave the convention and get back in later in the day, if you need a break?
> 
> I moved from the Best Western Stovall to the Hilton Anaheim, for basically the same price, so I feel more comfortable letting my sister stay at the hotel alone if she wants to take a break mid-day.


It is easy once everyone is in from outside after say 10AM and maybe 11AM on Day 1.


----------



## HydroGuy

rteetz said:


>


Thanks! I take it this is a new, updated video?


----------



## tobikaye

HydroGuy said:


> It is easy once everyone is in from outside after say 10AM and maybe 11AM on Day 1.



Thank you, that will help out greatly.


----------



## rteetz

HydroGuy said:


> Thanks! I take it this is a new, updated video?


Yes released on the parks blog today.


----------



## Sandeep1

I want that blue milk.


----------



## BadPinkTink

did anyone else catch that he said that Fastpass wont be needed AT FIRST in Star Wars Galaxys Edge, just the free reservations??

So does that mean for those of us going from June 24 onwards, there WILL be Fastpass??


----------



## shanew21

BadPinkTink said:


> did anyone else catch that he said that Fastpass wont be needed AT FIRST in Star Wars Galaxys Edge, just the free reservations??
> 
> So does that mean for those of us going from June 24 onwards, there WILL be Fastpass??


We have no idea when Fastpass will be offered. Probably not anytime soon.


----------



## RomCom

Does it feel like for anyone else that time is crawling until May 2nd? I just want to know if we'll be able to get a reservation or not, if we can't I'll accept it and move on but the anticipation of being in limbo and not knowing if I can get excited about SW or not is killing me.


----------



## Eve & Wall-e

Sandeep1 said:


> I want that blue milk.



Me too. I want to try both the blue milk and the green milk!


----------



## HydroGuy

OK, I watched the new Justin video and I have no skin in the game for reservations coming up. But I did not hear anything about how to do reservations for the non-DLR hotel guests. Did I miss it? Aren't they going to make that possible on May 2, three days from now?


----------



## CO2CA

HydroGuy said:


> OK, I watched the new Justin video and I have no skin in the game for reservations coming up. But I did not hear anything about how to do reservations for the non-DLR hotel guests. Did I miss it? Aren't they going to make that possible on May 2, three days from now?



Yep! That's the plan


----------



## HydroGuy

CO2CA said:


> Yep! That's the plan


----------



## wench

HydroGuy said:


>


But the plan is that they will explain the reservation process at 8:00 am that day.  And then at 10:00 the reservations open.  So, he’ll probably have another video released at 8:00 on the 2nd.


----------



## CO2CA

HydroGuy said:


>



Do you think they won't actually have it on the 2nd? They have it officially on the site with details. Is it an unofficial vlog that was suggesting they're not going to do reservations on the 2nd?


----------



## HydroGuy

CO2CA said:


> Do you think they won't actually have it on the 2nd? They have it officially on the site with details. Is it an unofficial vlog that was suggesting they're not going to do reservations on the 2nd?


No, I don't think anything. I did not know they were planning to announce it at 8AM. I thought they were opening reservations at 8AM. I have not been paying super close attention. I am not headed there until August. I was just confused.


----------



## agamble

BadPinkTink said:


> did anyone else catch that he said that Fastpass wont be needed AT FIRST in Star Wars Galaxys Edge, just the free reservations??
> 
> So does that mean for those of us going from June 24 onwards, there WILL be Fastpass??


Neither Disneyland or WDW Galaxy Edge is supposed to have FP for a while. They said even when the other ride opens they will not be using FP initially.


----------



## njchris

I hope their servers don't crash from the impending rush just as I'm about to claim a reservation!


----------



## CO2CA

HydroGuy said:


> No, I don't think anything. I did not know they were planning to announce it at 8AM. I thought they were opening reservations at 8AM. I have not been paying super close attention. I am not headed there until August. I was just confused.



Gotcha. I thought you had some insider info about the tickets not really being available when announced because they didn't say it in an unofficial/official site announcement! lol


----------



## disneylover102

Does anybody have any idea when ROTR is supposed to open? I am super pumped for SWGE and especially for ROTR and I don’t want to miss it. I’d love to go over my birthday and I was thinking I would go September 30-October 4, but how likely is it to be open by then?


----------



## Barnabus Collins

I have seen opinions on this across the board.  I have heard some say it will be open by the end of summer, and I have heard some say by the end of the year.  I think right now it is a crap shoot on when it opens.


----------



## alvernon90

I would not make a trip just to see ROTR until 2020 at the earliest.


----------



## LizzyS

I am super hyped for this ride, too.  I hope I can practice restraint and not throw myself at the Kylo Ren animatronic when I eventually get to ride it.


----------



## DBAZ

Anyone with a reservation to SWGE have a game plan for your 4 hours yet? We have a reservation for June 1, 8 a.m.-noon and I’m trying to decide what we will have time to do and how to prioritize everything!


----------



## Sandeep1

DBAZ said:


> Anyone with a reservation to SWGE have a game plan for your 4 hours yet? We have a reservation for June 1, 8 a.m.-noon and I’m trying to decide what we will have time to do and how to prioritize everything!



My plan is to ride the Falcon asap and then go pound blue milk!


----------



## OKC Disney Fan

Luckily, we're not going until 6/15 so I'll have 2 weeks worth of trip reports and feedback to help us determine a game plan and set expectations before we go.


----------



## Neytiri411

OKC Disney Fan said:


> Luckily, we're not going until 6/15 so I'll have 2 weeks worth of trip reports and feedback to help us determine a game plan and set expectations before we go.



Same here. We arrive a few days after you and so it's kind of nice to have some time to figure it all out based on others' experiences.


----------



## Frederic Civish

wench said:


> But the plan is that they will explain the reservation process at 8:00 am that day.  And then at 10:00 the reservations open.  So, he’ll probably have another video released at 8:00 on the 2nd.



*How to get a Star Wars Reservation - Use the Force!*


----------



## ChrisLyne

That's not how the Force works


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Does the membership auto-renewal process normally happen without a hitch? Or are glitches the norm? DH's membership was supposed to renew automatically today. As far as I know, the credit card info on his account is up to date. He just got an email saying that his membership has expired and is now invalid. Anyone else go through this? Will this fix itself or do I have to go after D23?


----------



## DisMomMT

DBAZ said:


> Anyone with a reservation to SWGE have a game plan for your 4 hours yet? We have a reservation for June 1, 8 a.m.-noon and I’m trying to decide what we will have time to do and how to prioritize everything!



We have a the same reservation and I am also super-curious for a game plan?  I am torn between showing my son, the Star Wars fan, everything on the internet about it so he can provide input vs. letting his mind be blown when we walk in.  I am tentatively planning to just walk around and take it all in for a little bit at the beginning and maybe look at the shops but not buy yet and then head to the attraction and then lastly go back to the shops for any purchases we have decided on, get some food and leave.  I’m assuming most people are planning to do the attraction either first or last and since I don’t plan to make the commitment to be at the front of the line I don’t think it will make sense to head there first.


----------



## kristenabelle

Hm. Not sure if this has changed since D23 just moved everything away from the Disney Store and to their own website.


----------



## kristenabelle

Just went and checked mine and it says it's set to renew, though I guess we'll see in December - can GuestRelations@D23.com help?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Yup, waiting for a response from them. We'll see if they know what's going on or if this is another D23 runaround.


----------



## alvernon90

DBAZ said:


> Anyone with a reservation to SWGE have a game plan for your 4 hours yet? We have a reservation for June 1, 8 a.m.-noon and I’m trying to decide what we will have time to do and how to prioritize everything!



I am staying flexible so I can change things based on feedback from the people who go early (like you, going exactly one week before me).  But as of right now, I think we will leave the ride until the end.  More people will start flooding into the land at 11:00, so I think spending the first three hours exploring is best and then go get in line at about 10:55 before new guests start entering the land.  My hope is that they won't kick people out if they are in line for the ride, so if the wait is two hours then we spend our last hour waiting and the rest of the wait is a freebie.

What happens in those first three hours is still up in the air, except to say I won't let the fact that it is 8:00 in the morning stop me from getting a drink at Oga's Cantina!


----------



## DBAZ

Neytiri411 said:


> Same here. We arrive a few days after you and so it's kind of nice to have some time to figure it all out based on others' experiences.



I'll be sure to report back!


----------



## DBAZ

DisMomMT said:


> We have a the same reservation and I am also super-curious for a game plan?  I am torn between showing my son, the Star Wars fan, everything on the internet about it so he can provide input vs. letting his mind be blown when we walk in.  I am tentatively planning to just walk around and take it all in for a little bit at the beginning and maybe look at the shops but not buy yet and then head to the attraction and then lastly go back to the shops for any purchases we have decided on, get some food and leave.  I’m assuming most people are planning to do the attraction either first or last and since I don’t plan to make the commitment to be at the front of the line I don’t think it will make sense to head there first.



I asked my husband about his priorities, and he wants to ride Smuggler's Run and build a light saber, although we wish we had more info about what this will cost in advance.  But he's wanted one of the nice ones they sell at Star Wars Launch Bay, so I think this would be a fun Father's Day/birthday present for him regardless of cost.  I want to visit Olga's Cantina and have some blue milk. So we want to do the three most popular activities, of course! 

I'm wondering if the best plan for us is building the light saber, then going to Olga's Cantina, and then getting in line for Smuggler's Run.


----------



## DBAZ

alvernon90 said:


> I am staying flexible so I can change things based on feedback from the people who go early (like you, going exactly one week before me).  But as of right now, I think we will leave the ride until the end.  More people will start flooding into the land at 11:00, so I think spending the first three hours exploring is best and then go get in line at about 10:55 before new guests start entering the land.  My hope is that they won't kick people out if they are in line for the ride, so if the wait is two hours then we spend our last hour waiting and the rest of the wait is a freebie.
> 
> What happens in those first three hours is still up in the air, except to say I won't let the fact that it is 8:00 in the morning stop me from getting a drink at Oga's Cantina!



I've heard they might cut the line for Smuggler's Run so that people won't be in line when their time expires, but who knows?  I wish we had more info.  

I'm with you about Olga's Cantina! That's a must-do for me - the cantina scene in my favorite part of the original Star Wars movie!


----------



## Mathmagicland

theluckyrabbit said:


> Does the membership auto-renewal process normally happen without a hitch? Or are glitches the norm? DH's membership was supposed to renew automatically today. As far as I know, the credit card info on his account is up to date. He just got an email saying that his membership has expired and is now invalid. Anyone else go through this? Will this fix itself or do I have to go after D23?


My D23 was set to auto renew on April 1 & it renewed successfully..however I just checked & it renewed me as a general member not a Gold member,  guess I need to contact D23 member services today


----------



## Sandeep1

https://screencrush.com/whats-in-blue-milk/


----------



## Piglet99645

How is anybody making a game plan already? Is there a map?


----------



## cdatkins

Piglet99645 said:


> How is anybody making a game plan already? Is there a map?



We are going July 5-14, and I am not making any game plan yet beyond deciding what day(s) we are going to SW:GE during that week. We are going to try to go two mornings during that week.


----------



## LaurieRL

Just seeing that Cast Previews are May 20 - 22 and May 26 & 27. I'll be there on May 20 and its killing me to know that Galaxy's Edge is doing a preview lol.


----------



## abisnail

My Husband and I are heading to the parks the 24-26th and staying on site- man, I wish we could be going earlier to get a reservation but since that won't be possible... what do we think is the best way to handle getting into SWGE? Do you think DL will allow us to line up for GE after entering during EMH? Planning on being lined up by 5:30 to enter the park at 7:00 and hoping there might be a stand-by line? Thoughts?


----------



## alvernon90

abisnail said:


> My Husband and I are heading to the parks the 24-26th and staying on site- man, I wish we could be going earlier to get a reservation but since that won't be possible... what do we think is the best way to handle getting into SWGE? Do you think DL will allow us to line up for GE after entering during EMH? Planning on being lined up by 5:30 to enter the park at 7:00 and hoping there might be a stand-by line? Thoughts?



Rumor is that there will be a "boarding pass" that is like a fastpass to enter the land.  I think Disney will want to avoid a standby line, and the line for people waiting for their boarding pass will already be out of control.  Have you ever boarded a plane in group 1 and had to push through all the people in groups 2 and 3 who are waiting in line even though only group 1 is allowed to board right now?  That will be SWGE all summer long.


----------



## cadien

cdatkins said:


> We are going July 5-14, and I am not making any game plan yet beyond deciding what day(s) we are going to SW:GE during that week. We are going to try to go two mornings during that week.



We're overlapping with you. July 5-7. I don't dare make specific plans. At least not until the initial trip reports start coming in. We will be okay if we miss the Falcon. We're more interested in the general experience the first time.


----------



## Eve & Wall-e

Piglet99645 said:


> How is anybody making a game plan already? Is there a map?



I would LOVE to see a map of GE prior to May 31. I have no game plan other than to see and do as much as possible during my time in GE (May 31, 11-3). I definitely want to ride Millennium Falcon, visit the Milk Stand to try both blue milk & green milk, hopefully have a beverage at Oga's Cantina (unless the line is too long), try Outpost Mix at Kat Saka’s Kettle, have lunch at Docking Bay 7 Food and Cargo, and visit all the merchandise stands. I won't be making a droid or lightsaber. So essentially DOING EVERYTHING ELSE!


----------



## shanew21

I'm just hoping they have a good plan for the Millennium Falcon ride. If they just open the line up it's going to be chaos.


----------



## Castillo Mom

LaurieRL said:


> Just seeing that Cast Previews are May 20 - 22 and May 26 & 27. I'll be there on May 20 and its killing me to know that Galaxy's Edge is doing a preview lol.



Yup, my son called me earlier today and excitedly told me that my DIL will be able to bring him along to the CM preview.  My DIL also transferred from her old department to SWGE and is in training for her new role, so she'll get to see it before all of us.  That being said, we're respecting the non-disclosure policy that she has to adhere to, so the only question we're going to ask her once she experiences the land is whether it's as epic as we think its going to be!


----------



## Barnabus Collins

shanew21 said:


> I'm just hoping they have a good plan for the Millennium Falcon ride. If they just open the line up it's going to be chaos.



That is the truth!  I plan to go right to the ride and get in line first thing.  I really want to go on that, priority number 1 at this point.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

cdatkins said:


> We are going July 5-14, and I am not making any game plan yet beyond deciding what day(s) we are going to SW:GE during that week. We are going to try to go two mornings during that week.


I'll miss you by a day--we'll be there July 2nd through the 4th. I'm anxious awaiting more details on the "boarding pass." We are staying onsite so I'm hoping they like the reservation so much that they continue with it for a while  



alvernon90 said:


> Rumor is that there will be a "boarding pass" that is like a fastpass to enter the land.  I think Disney will want to avoid a standby line, and the line for people waiting for their boarding pass will already be out of control.  Have you ever boarded a plane in group 1 and had to push through all the people in groups 2 and 3 who are waiting in line even though only group 1 is allowed to board right now?  That will be SWGE all summer long.



I hope you are wrong, but I suspect what you say is an understatement. I hope Disney has some plan for how to handle those first few days after the initial reservation period. II suspect they are doing a little wait and see to figure out how to handle the crowds after watching how the reservation system goes. I had thoughts of a VIP tour, but apparently they don't know how much they will be yet. I'm sure the already ridiculous prices are about to get even more ridiculous. $800 an hour, anyone? Shiver.


----------



## bryanb

I anticipate that a lot of things will change, maybe even day-to-day, once the land opens. Cast members will definitely be experimenting and adjusting and learning, so everyone please have patience with them -- both the front-line staff and the people behind the scenes.


----------



## ajrwdwgirl

theluckyrabbit said:


> Does the membership auto-renewal process normally happen without a hitch? Or are glitches the norm? DH's membership was supposed to renew automatically today. As far as I know, the credit card info on his account is up to date. He just got an email saying that his membership has expired and is now invalid. Anyone else go through this? Will this fix itself or do I have to go after D23?



Mine was set to renew today and it did.  About two weeks ago I got an email reminding me of my upcoming renewal and then about a week ago I got another email about the renewal and that I needed to add my credit card payment method.  I thought I had it saved but I guess I didn't, maybe it was only saved for the Disney store since that is how it renewed in the past.  So this morning when I woke up I had an email confirming that my gold membership had renewed, it came at about 4am.  So if you didn't get your renewal confirmation I would first see if the credit card info is saved on your D23 account and if it is contact D23 and if it isn't add it and renew.  Good luck.


----------



## rteetz

Aerial video

https://www.facebook.com/72391084613/posts/10157569008634614?s=1575092300&v=e&sfns=mo


----------



## GeneralTso

Disney is known for being a hot mess when anything new opens up. Remember Frozen? Yikes.
They cross their fingers and hope for the best and adjust constantly as the new thing rolls out.  So much planning is going into the opening of this new land, and there will be constant changes. Count on it.


----------



## rteetz

Cast preview info.

Guessing media brigade will be May 28th-30th.


----------



## agamble

To those asking about maps the Play Disney app should have a map of the land. It may not be the same, but should give you a general idea.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Received a response from the D23 team. The cancellation email was a mistake. However, upon checking DH's D23 account, it still hasn't updated like it was supposed to today. So, technically, his membership expired yesterday and...? All the information looks current, so we'll see what happens. D23 said to wait for several days to see if the renewal goes through.
ETA: Just received an email from D23 saying that DH's membership renewed without any problems. I went to D23.com to double check that everything was in order, e.g. right membership level, and it was. Sigh of relief...


----------



## Sandeep1

Good luck today everyone.  May the force be with you!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

It will be very interesting to read about everyone's experience!


----------



## kpd6901

theluckyrabbit said:


> It will be very interesting to read about everyone's experience!


 Well, here's to hoping that I don't have any major issues (outside of the expected server crashing!) We have a Good Neighbor hotel package booked for June 11 -17, so we are NOT on site, and go through the process today. However, because of this, the tickets associated with our dates cannot be linked to our online account, and we cannot access them, since Disneyland can only deal with our Travel Agent directly. So, we have a Disneyland online account, but we have no physical tickets to associate with it until we check in at the Tropicana. Then, I just saw on Undercover Tourist that each person must make their own GE reservation, and that TA's will not be able to do so. So, I am hoping that the only requirement to book the reservation is to have an account. Because if the online ticket linking is required, then apparently I can't do that because DL will only work with my TA, but simultaneously (according to UT) my TA would not be able to snag me a GE reservation bc she is NOT me. See the loop-block? Ultimately, I see no problem with Disney not requiring a ticket to get the reservation, because people may not have tickets YET, get their reservation, and then will still need to eventually get their ticket for entrance anyway, so it really doesn't matter if people don't have a ticket yet.


----------



## Sandeep1

theluckyrabbit said:


> It will be very interesting to read about everyone's experience!



I have sort of a bad feeling even though I'm locked, loaded, and ready to go.  I just feel like something is going to go wrong.


----------



## Sandeep1

kpd6901 said:


> Well, here's to hoping that I don't have any major issues (outside of the expected server crashing!) We have a Good Neighbor hotel package booked for June 11 -17, so we are NOT on site, and go through the process today. However, because of this, the tickets associated with our dates cannot be linked to our online account, and we cannot access them, since Disneyland can only deal with our Travel Agent directly. So, we have a Disneyland online account, but we have no physical tickets to associate with it until we check in at the Tropicana. Then, I just saw on Undercover Tourist that each person must make their own GE reservation, and that TA's will not be able to do so. So, I am hoping that the only requirement to book the reservation is to have an account. Because if the online ticket linking is required, then apparently I can't do that because DL will only work with my TA, but simultaneously (according to UT) my TA would not be able to snag me a GE reservation bc she is NOT me. See the loop-block? Ultimately, I see no problem with Disney not requiring a ticket to get the reservation, because people may not have tickets YET, get their reservation, and then will still need to eventually get their ticket for entrance anyway, so it really doesn't matter if people don't have a ticket yet.



Hasn't it already been confirmed that tickets aren't needed to get GE reservations?


----------



## NorthernCalMom

Me waiting for SWGE:


----------



## kpd6901

Sandeep1 said:


> Hasn't it already been confirmed that tickets aren't needed to get GE reservations?


That's what I had understood it as, and that's what I'm hoping it indeed is, but when somebody like Undercover Tourist says this, it makes me wonder if there is new info. Perhaps it is just my day-of overthinking anxiety kicking in.


----------



## Sandeep1

kpd6901 said:


> That's what I had understood it as, and that's what I'm hoping it indeed is, but when somebody like Undercover Tourist says this, it makes me wonder if there is new info. Perhaps it is just my day-of overthinking anxiety kicking in.



What Undercover Tourist said doesn't appear to have anything to do with tickets though.  Just that you, must go into your Disney account and make your own GE reservations (for you and your party).  I.E. don't call your Travel Agency to do it for you as they won't be able to.


----------



## Amw1064

Probably stupid question but exactly where do we go at 11 (8:00 CA time) to get the info.  Can we book from the app or just Disneyland account?


----------



## Astylla

kpd6901 said:


> That's what I had understood it as, and that's what I'm hoping it indeed is, but when somebody like Undercover Tourist says this, it makes me wonder if there is new info. Perhaps it is just my day-of overthinking anxiety kicking in.



We won't know for sure until Parks Blog posts more info in the next hour , though it could be true. Hypothetically speaking they wouldn't want reservations taken up by guests not able to enter the park or prevent selling of such, so the only way to make that happen would be to have tickets attached to the account or an AP. This also could be to prevent double dipping , though it's all speculation until we hear it direct.


----------



## RomCom

Amw1064 said:


> Probably stupid question but exactly where do we go at 11 (8:00 CA time) to get the info.  Can we book from the app or just Disneyland account?



I plan on going directly to the Disneyland website. Or you could wait like two minutes and I am sure someone on this board will have a good breakdown


----------



## south park

The local news in Los Angeles stated the reservation system will go live at 10am today.


----------



## shanew21

south park said:


> The local news in Los Angeles stated the reservation system will go live at 10am today.


That's what Disney said weeks ago


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

Good luck to everyone trying for a reservation! I’m sending good vibes your way!


----------



## Sean O'Rourke

Im guessing at 8AM theyre is going be a virtual queue to make reservations at 10AM.  

It's supposedly just info at 8.


----------



## CO2CA

south park said:


> The local news in Los Angeles stated the reservation system will go live at 10am today.



Thanks for the reminder! You can never have too many, right?


----------



## Chicken12

Haha looks like the s*** show has already started. Disneyland website is not responding to me on T-Mobile


----------



## B3rlingirl

I guess I am just as excited all of you... even though I am not into Star Wars at all (yet) and don’t go til Christmas time...  it still wanna know how Disney is doing it...


----------



## amyg1975

And so it begins.  I tried to sign into my account, and the site won't let me.


----------



## B3rlingirl

Chicken12 said:


> Haha looks like the s*** show has already started. Disneyland website is not responding to me on T-Mobile


Yes it is already a little slow responding...

You can make reservations for 6 people, you need their names.

And to enter the land everyone in your group needs a government issued photo id and then you need your reservation information

Oh and no changes or modifications to your reservation...


----------



## loloandstitch

Well, it looks like after June 24th reservations are no longer required!


----------



## Michele King

Very slow responding. Their site now says 10 am for reservations.


----------



## njchris

Wow I got a page after 10 attempts to sign in saying do not refresh im in a que to get to disneyland.com.  This is just for information, I cant imagine how it's going to be for the actual reservations


----------



## Sandeep1

Yup the poop show has started.  I'm in a virtual queue to access the Disneyland site so I can login.


----------



## ImDMous

Q.

How do I make a reservation to visit _Star Wars_: Galaxy’s Edge at Disneyland Resort?
A.

To visit _Star Wars_: Galaxy’s Edge at Disneyland Park between May 31, 2019 and June 23, 2019, Guests need valid theme park admission and will be required to make a reservation to access the land. There is no additional cost to make a reservation, but reservations are subject to availability. Guests staying at one of the 3 Disneyland Resort hotels during these dates will receive a designated reservation to access _Star Wars_: Galaxy’s Edge during their stay (one reservation per registered Guest); valid theme park admission is required. If the hotel reservation is cancelled, the _Star Wars_: Galaxy's Edge reservation will be cancelled.

If you are not staying at a Disneyland Resort hotel between May 31 and June 23, 2019, you can make a reservation to visit _Star Wars_: Galaxy's Edge starting at 10:00 AM Pacific Time on May 2, 2019; subject to availability. If you have not already done so, please create a Disney account before this time.

The primary Guest making the reservation for the group must provide a valid government-issued photo ID at check-in and must be 14 years of age or older, or else the entire party will be unable to access the land.

*Important Information About Adding Additional Guests*


You may add up to 5 additional Guests.
Each Guest 3 years of age or older will need a reservation.
Each Guest is limited to one reservation.
You will not be able to modify Guest names or the reservation date and time.
You will not be able to add new Guests.
Each adult Guest (age 18 or over) must provide a valid government-issued photo ID to access the land.
During the reservation period, access to the experiences in _Star Wars_: Galaxy’s Edge is subject to capacity. Once you make your reservation, no changes or modifications will be allowed. Reservations are void if transferred or sold and have no cash value. Unused reservations will be forfeited and not replaced. Please continue to check the Disney Parks Blog for the latest information.

Learn more about _Star Wars_: Galaxy’s Edge.


----------



## Tiggerette

Queue Site: https://disneyland.disney.go.com/special-event-reservation/

Details: 

To visit Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge at Disneyland Park between May 31, 2019 and June 23, 2019, Guests need valid theme park admission and will be required to make a reservation to access the land. There is no additional cost to make a reservation, but reservations are subject to availability. Guests staying at one of the 3 Disneyland Resort hotels during these dates will receive a designated reservation to access Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge during their stay (one reservation per registered Guest); valid theme park admission is required. If the hotel reservation is cancelled, the Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge reservation will be cancelled.

If you are not staying at a Disneyland Resort hotel between May 31 and June 23, 2019, you can make a reservation to visit Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge starting at 10:00 AM Pacific Time on May 2, 2019; subject to availability. If you have not already done so, please create a Disney account before this time.

The primary Guest making the reservation for the group must provide a valid government-issued photo ID at check-in and must be 14 years of age or older, or else the entire party will be unable to access the land.

*Important Information About Adding Additional Guests*


You may add up to 5 additional Guests.
Each Guest 3 years of age or older will need a reservation.
Each Guest is limited to one reservation.
You will not be able to modify Guest names or the reservation date and time.
You will not be able to add new Guests.
Each adult Guest (age 18 or over) must provide a valid government-issued photo ID to access the land.
During the reservation period, access to the experiences in Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge is subject to capacity. Once you make your reservation, no changes or modifications will be allowed. Reservations are void if transferred or sold and have no cash value. Unused reservations will be forfeited and not replaced. Please continue to check the Disney Parks Blog for the latest information.


----------



## RomCom

The good news is no adding guests and no changing names so people can't just make a reservation then re-sell it


----------



## Bigrob37




----------



## KPeterso

ugh - I can see the announcment, but when I try to sign in, it is telling me my user name or password is incorrect. Have tried on the computer and phone. I know my login and password and tried a few times. I did log in on my one screen, so at least I have 1 logged in.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

It’s unclear whether you’re ABLE TO make a reservation if you have one as a hotel guest. 

We booked a hotel for a “just in case,” but obviously I’d rather just get a free reservation and cancel the hotel.  But will I be blocked from trying because of the hotel?


----------



## CO2CA

So guests won't be able to have more than 1 reservation... hotel + the regular reservations. Honestly, that's only fair.


----------



## Sandeep1

Looks like people who are trying to create an account are out of luck.  I just tried (just to see) and it's not working.


----------



## B3rlingirl

RomCom said:


> The good news is no adding guests and no changing names so people can't just make a reservation then re-sell it


 Yes and with the photo ID they can check if you already entered another day... so they can enforce that you can only visit once


----------



## Piglet99645




----------



## DaveNinja

KPeterso said:


> ugh - I can see the announcment, but when I try to sign in, it is telling me my user name or password is incorrect. Have tried on the computer and phone. I know my login and password and tried a few times. I did log in on my one screen, so at least I have 1 logged in.



I'm having the same problem. Its telling me my login or password are wrong even though they're not


----------



## shanew21

CO2CA said:


> So guests won't be able to have more than 1 reservation... hotel + the regular reservations. Honestly, that's only fair.


Where are you reading that?


----------



## Tiggerette

I'm having the same problem with the login, and foolishly I thought I had somehow changed it earlier today when updating my profile. The password reset is not functioning well either.


----------



## B3rlingirl

shanew21 said:


> Where are you reading that?


It says „each guest is limited to one reservation“


----------



## Piglet99645

All the info is posted verbatim multiple times in this thread.  You can stop trying to crash the site.


----------



## Piglet Fan

Tiggerette said:


> I'm having the same problem with the login, and foolishly I thought I had somehow changed it earlier today when updating my profile. The password reset is not functioning well either.



Don't give up! I had it reject my password multiple times (and I KNEW it was right). Finally it let me in.


----------



## Spacecow

I was having problems logging in too, it was driving me crazy thinking I had forgot
my password. But it finally worked. Now, we wait ....


----------



## njchris

B3rlingirl said:


> It says „each guest is limited to one reservation“


I hope people don't try to game the system and make multiple accounts to try to get more than one reservation.


----------



## MommyLove

When I tried to log in with my computer it said I had the wrong password, but I was able to log in with my phone. I'm now on a page that says:

*Reservations for Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge

Please Do Not Close or Refresh This Page

You are currently waiting for an opportunity to make a reservation to visit Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge, which will begin at 10:00 AM Pacific Time.

Please note that there is no advantage to arriving on this page prior to that time. However, once reservations begin at 10:00 AM Pacific Time, you will lose your place in line if you close this page or refresh your browser. Reservations are subject to availability.

Thank you for your patience!*


----------



## shanew21

B3rlingirl said:


> It says „each guest is limited to one reservation“


Right, but does that mean each primary guest can only make one or could each member of a group make one?


----------



## SomeGuyInOz

So I don't get it. Are we actually in a queue yet, or will the queue start at 10am?  This is rough - I am in Australia at the moment and it's 1:20am!


----------



## CO2CA

Each adult will have their ID scanned is what I believe it said (primary + add guests). They'll know who has already entered the land within the reservation period. I guess kiddos could get in to the land who don't have an ID, but that wouldn't be too smart.


----------



## msteddom

My understanding is that the queue begins at 10 AM


----------



## CO2CA

SomeGuyInOz said:


> So I don't get it. Are we actually in a queue yet, or will the queue start at 10am?  This is rough - I am in Australia at the moment and it's 1:20am!



Leave the page open - you aren't in a queue yet, but once 10am PST strikes you'll enter into a queue.


----------



## Dixie1337

SomeGuyInOz said:


> So I don't get it. Are we actually in a queue yet, or will the queue start at 10am?  This is rough - I am in Australia at the moment and it's 1:20am!



It's not a queue.  It's just a page that's auto refreshing every 30 seconds.


----------



## cm123

shanew21 said:


> Right, but does that mean each primary guest can only make one or could each member of a group make one?



This is what I am trying to understand as well.

The way it is worded makes it sound like this scenario is ok :

Joe Smith makes a reservation under his name for his wife and 2 kids for June 6th.

His wife then makes a separate reservation on her own Disney account for June 12th for Joe Smith and his 2 kids.


----------



## shanew21

cm123 said:


> This is what I am trying to understand as well.
> 
> The way it is worded makes it sound like this scenario is ok :
> 
> Joe Smith make a reservation under his name for his wife and 2 kids for June 6th.
> 
> His wife then makes a separate reservation on her own Disney account for June 12th for Joe Smith and his 2 kids.


That's how I understand it as well. How else would you track it? You can't do it by name because there could be 3 different Joe Smiths that want to enter the land.


----------



## CO2CA

cm123 said:


> This is what I am trying to understand as well.
> 
> The way it is worded makes it sound like this scenario is ok :
> 
> Joe Smith makes a reservation under his name for his wife and 2 kids for June 6th.
> 
> His wife then makes a separate reservation on her own Disney account for June 12th for Joe Smith and his 2 kids.



Joe and Jane already scanned both their IDs in the first reservation, so when they try to gain access to the land the second go-round they'll be turned away since it'll flag that they've already visited once within the reservation period (May-June). Theoretically the kids could still get in, but I doubt people will want their <15 year olds in a crowded land by themselves.


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

shanew21 said:


> Right, but does that mean each primary guest can only make one or could each member of a group make one?



Well it says one per guest and it seems to indicate that you’ll have to add the (non primary) guest’s names as you will not be able to change them after you make the reservation. So I doubt they’ll let you double up. Especially if you have to show ID

I think it’s a good, fair process for the most part


----------



## B3rlingirl

shanew21 said:


> Right, but does that mean each primary guest can only make one or could each member of a group make one?


It says so under the headline „adding additional guests“ so I think it means you as a person can have one reservation.
But I think it might be possible to have more than one reservation but you can only enter the new land once. because that is what they can check with the photo id when entering the land. That you haven’t entered before and I guess if your name is already on the list you can’t go in a second time regardless of any additional reservations you might have been able to get.
I don’t think they can really stop anyone trying to game the system and do multiple reservations and ruin it that was for others because he used up many reservations but I’m the end he will just be able to enter the land once...


----------



## Piglet99645

cm123 said:


> This is what I am trying to understand as well.
> 
> The way it is worded makes it sound like this scenario is ok :
> 
> Joe Smith makes a reservation under his name for his wife and 2 kids for June 6th.
> 
> His wife then makes a separate reservation on her own Disney account for June 12th for Joe Smith and his 2 kids.



My guess is they will scan your park ticket, not your ID.  You can probably only get in once per the duration of your ticket, whether it’s an AP or 1 day or 5 day park hopper.  That’s fair.


----------



## Chicken12

While there could be 3 joe smiths but how do you explain 3 groups of joe, Mary, bob and Sam Smith to a CM.  I doubt they will enforce it to that level but I am not going to risk not getting in at all since I did not obey the 1 reservation limit.


----------



## ImDMous

Comic Con ticket sales use a similar queue system.  The waiting room opens for a certain amount of time before sales start so everyone can get in, check their browser, make sure they aren't blocking cookies, etc.  It does not matter what time you get in the waiting room.  At the specified time (10 for us today), the queue will start and everyone in the waiting room will be randomly placed in the queue, no specific order, as long as you're in the waiting room at that time you have as much chance as anyone else.  Once everyone has been placed in the queue, groups of people are 'let in' to the reservation site, based on their random spot in line.  Usually as reservations for certain days start getting full, it will be posted to everyone in the queues, but that's for Comic Con with only 4 days available, not sure how that will work here.  When all the reservations are gone, anyone still in the queue is out of luck.


----------



## cm123

CO2CA said:


> Joe and Jane already scanned both their IDs in the first reservation, so when they try to gain access to the land the second go-round they'll be turned away since it'll flag that they've already visited once within the reservation period (May-June). Theoretically the kids could still get in, but I doubt people will want their <15 year olds in a crowded land by themselves.



You are correct that after the first time, everyone over 18 has had their ID's checked. If they are going to be keeping a system of everyone's driver's license #'s or Passports #'s...now that's the questions.


----------



## cm123

Piglet99645 said:


> My guess is they will scan your park ticket, not your ID.  You can probably only get in once per the duration of your ticket, whether it’s an AP or 1 day or 5 day park hopper.  That’s fair.



This would make the most sense and hopefully they do it that way.


----------



## Dr.Mickey

This is quite similar to getting Hamilton tickets when it came to our city. It was a virtual queue with a randomly assigned number to each guest. If it is the actual same company running it, don’t be surprised if your “number in line” is a very high number - we had numbers in the 20,000s get seats and there were no more than 10,000 total seats available. I think it assigned numbers non-sequentially. Hope this helps, and good luck!


----------



## MommyLove

ImDMous said:


> Comic Con ticket sales use a similar queue system.  The waiting room opens for a certain amount of time before sales start so everyone can get in, check their browser, make sure they aren't blocking cookies, etc.  It does not matter what time you get in the waiting room.  At the specified time (10 for us today), the queue will start and everyone in the waiting room will be randomly placed in the queue, no specific order, as long as you're in the waiting room at that time you have as much chance as anyone else.  Once everyone has been placed in the queue, groups of people are 'let in' to the reservation site, based on their random spot in line.  Usually as reservations for certain days start getting full, it will be posted to everyone in the queues, but that's for Comic Con with only 4 days available, not sure how that will work here.  When all the reservations are gone, anyone still in the queue is out of luck.





Dr.Mickey said:


> This is quite similar to getting Hamilton tickets when it came to our city. It was a virtual queue with a randomly assigned number to each guest. If it is the actual same company running it, don’t be surprised if your “number in line” is a very high number - we had numbers in the 20,000s get seats and there were no more than 10,000 total seats available. I think it assigned numbers non-sequentially. Hope this helps, and good luck!




Thanks!


----------



## CO2CA

Just called Disney and they said ALL guests will need to scan their IDs upon entering the land. NO multiple accesses to the land. One reservation (either for hotel or public reservation, not both).

I have a feeling those who did split stays are going to have the same thing. *One* reservation for the entire duration of the reservation period.

Edit: So make sure to bring your photo ID or you might not be able to access your reservation, even if you're not the primary.


----------



## cxr

Lol tried to post a pic of the do not refresh page.


----------



## DLgal

Was anyone else able to access the reservation landing page without logging in? I was. I just clicked the link from the Disney Parks Blog page and got to the page saying not to refresh or close the page. How do I know I am logged in? I'm on my phone using Chrome.


----------



## MommyLove

CO2CA said:


> Just called Disney and they said ALL guests will need to scan their IDs upon entering the land. NO multiple accesses to the land. One reservation (either for hotel or public reservation, not both).
> 
> I have a feeling those who did split stays are going to have the same thing. *One* reservation for the entire duration of the reservation period.



Thanks for that info. I'm glad to see they're really trying to make sure each person can get in only once during the reservation period.


----------



## MommyLove

Also trying to post an image of the waiting page, but I've never used the gallery before . . .

https://www.disboards.com/media/20190502_082556.88013/


----------



## Bigrob37

CO2CA said:


> Just called Disney and they said ALL guests will need to scan their IDs upon entering the land. NO multiple accesses to the land. One reservation (either for hotel or public reservation, not both).
> 
> I have a feeling those who did split stays are going to have the same thing. *One* reservation for the entire duration of the reservation period.
> 
> Edit: So make sure to bring your photo ID or you might not be able to access your reservation, even if you're not the primary.



I wish they would make this very apparent!  What good does it do to turn away people at the gate if they have already take up reservation slots.


----------



## dina444444

DLgal said:


> Was anyone else able to access the reservation landing page without logging in? I was. I just clicked the link from the Disney Parks Blog page and got to the page saying not to refresh or close the page. How do I know I am logged in? I'm on my phone using Chrome.


The page is going to likely redirect to a queue website starting at 10am. From there once it’s your turn it will likely direct to you a landing page that you can log in on. Disney already does this kind of system with the DVC moonlight magic events and D23 ticket sales.


----------



## DLgal

dina444444 said:


> The page is going to likely redirect to a queue website starting at 10am. From there once it’s your turn it will likely direct to you a landing page that you can log in on. Disney already does this kind of system with the DVC moonlight magic events and D23 ticket sales.



Ok. I just found it weird because my husband told me the page was loading really slowly and it took forever for him to login and I wasn't even asked to login!


----------



## Michele King

I have two hotel reservations during this period and got two confirmed reservations. I will be really put out if during our second hotel stay, I am denied entry as that is why I am paying for the hotel. Their policy needs to be very obvious. I will be spending a lot of money staying on property, and I should be informed if I cannot use the reservation more than once.


----------



## Piglet99645

CO2CA said:


> Just called Disney and they said ALL guests will need to scan their IDs upon entering the land. NO multiple accesses to the land. One reservation (either for hotel or public reservation, not both).
> 
> I have a feeling those who did split stays are going to have the same thing. *One* reservation for the entire duration of the reservation period.
> 
> Edit: So make sure to bring your photo ID or you might not be able to access your reservation, even if you're not the primary.



It clearly says everyone over 18 needs ID


----------



## DisMomMT

So we have reservations for myself and my 2 kids at the DLH so already have a reservation for on-site stay.  However, we have relatives who live near by and are passholders so I am trying to make reservations for them because they are planning to come and join us at the parks.  I have not moved our current reservation for being hotel guests to the time I am trying for if I can get a reservation for them too so now I'm torn between (if I can) make 1 reservation and list all 6 of us today and not use the reservation tied to our hotel stay or if I should just make the reservation for the 3 of them and then call to move our reservation to the same time?  If they don't get a reservation I would rather leave our reservation when it is so it doesn't take away from our time to spend in the parks with them.  I actually have 2 of them on our current hotel reservation since they may stay with us at the hotel but we would still need 1 more spot or someone wouldn't be able to get in SWGE.  Thoughts?  What would anyone else here do?

PS - I am currently logged in and waiting on the reservation page with a different account than the one I used to make the hotel reservation.


----------



## Michele King

My screen just changed and I don't have the notice up anymore about not refreshing and I didn't refresh it. Why did it go back to the Galaxy's Edge Home Page?


----------



## CO2CA

Piglet99645 said:


> It clearly says everyone over 18 needs ID



Yes.


----------



## DLgal

So, would my husband and I each be able to make a reservation on different days for our family and only actually show up to one of them? My MIL is coming to visit the last week of the reservation window so I was going to make a reservation then for us all but my husband would really rather go as soon as the land opens,  so if he actually scores one of those early days, we will not go again when his mom is here. She can take it or leave it, it's not essential for her to go. 

I know we can only actually enter once, but can we have two reservations using our separate accounts?


----------



## MommyLove

Michele King said:


> I have two hotel reservations during this period and got two confirmed reservations. I will be really put out if during our second hotel stay, I am denied entry as that is why I am paying for the hotel. Their policy needs to be very obvious. I will be spending a lot of money staying on property, and I should be informed if I cannot use the reservation more than once.



You should definitely be informed either way. I would could call and ask and be sure so you know.


----------



## Piglet99645

Michele King said:


> I have two hotel reservations during this period and got two confirmed reservations. I will be really put out if during our second hotel stay, I am denied entry as that is why I am paying for the hotel. Their policy needs to be very obvious. I will be spending a lot of money staying on property, and I should be informed if I cannot use the reservation more than once.



In a related concern, I have a reservation for my hotel stay, which I would prefer to cancel if I can get a free one.  Hoping there’s a way to do that.


----------



## CO2CA

Michele King said:


> I have two hotel reservations during this period and got two confirmed reservations. I will be really put out if during our second hotel stay, I am denied entry as that is why I am paying for the hotel. Their policy needs to be very obvious. I will be spending a lot of money staying on property, and I should be informed if I cannot use the reservation more than once.



I have a feeling that's how it's going to work. Disney only promised one reservation per guest. If even VIPs can't gain access to the land (after spending thousands per tour), I doubt they're going to allow multiple reservations even for hotel guests. But you never know.


----------



## shanew21

All I ask is that they make these restrictions clear. This is why releasing info the morning of was a horrible idea.


----------



## B3rlingirl

Bigrob37 said:


> I wish they would make this very apparent!  What good does it do to turn away people at the gate if they have already take up reservation slots.



In my opinion they already did... (the only a little misleading thing is that they posted different posts with different wording in the FAQs on theirs website and on their blog but if you read both it is pretty clear...
They said one reservation per person and that everyone above 18 years old has to bring a photo Id to enter the land... this pretty much indicates that they can and will enforce one visit per person. (Probably regardless of the number of reservations you might have been able to snag...)


----------



## RedM94

CO2CA said:


> Just called Disney and they said ALL guests will need to scan their IDs upon entering the land. NO multiple accesses to the land. One reservation (either for hotel or public reservation, not both).
> 
> I have a feeling those who did split stays are going to have the same thing. *One* reservation for the entire duration of the reservation period.
> 
> Edit: So make sure to bring your photo ID or you might not be able to access your reservation, even if you're not the primary.



Drivers license one day, passport the next day?


----------



## CO2CA

DLgal said:


> So, would my husband and I each be able to make a reservation on different days for our family and only actually show up to one of them? My MIL is coming to visit the last week of the reservation window so I was going to make a reservation then for us all but my husband would really rather go as soon as the land opens,  so if he actually scores one of those early days, we will not go again when his mom is here. She can take it or leave it, it's not essential for her to go.
> 
> I know we can only actually enter once, but can we have two reservations using our separate accounts?



I'm sure you'll be able to make several reservations, as many as you have accounts. However, you'll only be able to actually use one.


----------



## RomCom

I wonder if there are cancellations if people will be able to pick up those spots later or if they account in their total for the fact not everyone might show up. I know it is GE but whenever you have something free not everyone follows through for one reason or another.


----------



## CO2CA

RedM94 said:


> Drivers license one day, passport the next day?



I guess if people really wanted to get ahead of everyone else, they could do that. But you would also need a separate ticket, too. Not something I would want to risk (potentially wasted time, $$).


----------



## 3DisMunchkins

Dr.Mickey said:


> This is quite similar to getting Hamilton tickets when it came to our city. It was a virtual queue with a randomly assigned number to each guest. If it is the actual same company running it, don’t be surprised if your “number in line” is a very high number - we had numbers in the 20,000s get seats and there were no more than 10,000 total seats available. I think it assigned numbers non-sequentially. Hope this helps, and good luck!



Same here...I was #78000 something in the Denver queue for Hamilton.  Needless to say...I did not get tickets!

We're not going til August...but rooting for all of you! I'm sure I would be very stressed right now in your shoes!


----------



## RedM94

Michele King said:


> I have two hotel reservations during this period and got two confirmed reservations. I will be really put out if during our second hotel stay, I am denied entry as that is why I am paying for the hotel. Their policy needs to be very obvious. I will be spending a lot of money staying on property, and I should be informed if I cannot use the reservation more than once.



Driver’s license one day, passport the next day.


----------



## B3rlingirl

RedM94 said:


> Drivers license one day, passport the next day?


I think that they collect some data along with it... so name, date of birth, adress...  so they can make sure there are no false duplicates...

Might work with passports from different countries though... but I wouldn’t count on that one either..( and it’s against the Disney rules anyways)


----------



## MommyLove

RedM94 said:


> Drivers license one day, passport the next day?



Um, so you're actively looking for a way to game the system and get in there more than once even at the expense of someone who may not get in at all during the reservation period?


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop

I highly doubt that people who use their IDs one day and passports the next day are going to be able to fool Disney.


----------



## CO2CA

MommyLove said:


> Um, so you're actively looking for a way to game the system and get in there more than once even at the expense of someone who may not get in at all during the reservation period?



People are going to try it, but I'm sure it'll be all for naught. Disney will be able to link it. If you use your passport and it says you live in the U.S., they're probably going to wonder why you're not producing your state ID...won't be too hard to figure that one out. Plus, you can't just use the same park ticket because I'm sure they'll have some sort of a flag on the park ticket as well.


----------



## NorthernCalMom

RomCom said:


> Or you could wait like two minutes and I am sure someone on this board will have a good breakdown


Nervous breakdown, breakdown of information, or both?


----------



## B3rlingirl

CO2CA said:


> People are going to try it, but I'm sure it'll be all for naught. Disney will be able to link it. If you use your passport and it says you live in the U.S., they're probably going to wonder why you're not producing your state ID...won't be too hard to figure that one out. Plus, you can't just use the same park ticket because I'm sure they'll have some sort of a flag on the park ticket as well.



Yes, I don’t think anyone will be able to game the systems without breaking any laws!
This procedure thing sounds pretty thought through. 
And that’s what I really like about it. It sounds fair for everyone...( at least for now on paper!)


----------



## Michele King

Does anyone know what the time slots are?


----------



## Sunnywho

Michele King said:


> Does anyone know what the time slots are?


8 am to noon
11-3
2-6
5-9
8-12


----------



## Michele King

Does 4 hours seem like not enough time to ride the ride and do the other experiences? We would like to ride the ride, but also my son wants to the light saber experience and we would like to explore the land and eat there. I'm worried the line for the Falcon ride is going to be really long. How are the going to kick everyone out if you are in line for the Falcon ride?


----------



## RedM94

CO2CA said:


> I guess if people really wanted to get ahead of everyone else, they could do that. But you would also need a separate ticket, too. Not something I would want to risk (potentially wasted time, $$).



I was assigned two reservations for a split stay.  I had to book two different rooms through DVC to fill my stay.  I t wasn’t a strategy as I booked long before the opening announcement was made.  I did not request two reservations, but was issued two.  I think if it would have been flagged by now, if it was going to be flagged.


----------



## MrInfinity

MommyLove said:


> Um, so you're actively looking for a way to game the system and get in there more than once even at the expense of someone who may not get in at all during the reservation period?


Cheat.  Not game.  When you game a system you're using tricks or combos that are not against the rules.  When you cheat you're knowingly breaking the rules.

I like that they seem to have a handle on this.

Shouldn't the disboards disallow discussion of how to get or try to take advantage of more than one reservation?


----------



## GoldeneyezCA

Has anyone tried signing in from multiple devices, or do you think you'll be kicked out?  I'm afraid to try, LOL.  Comic-Con is actually so much more transparent in how things work than this whole process - don't use multiple browser windows, etc.  

Someone above asked about cancelling reservations.  I believe that either the video or the parks blog said that reservations will be cancelled if you cancel your hotel room, and the reservation will not be released back into the system.


----------



## CO2CA

RedM94 said:


> I was assigned two reservations for a split stay.  I had to book two different rooms through DVC to fill my stay.  I t wasn’t a strategy as I booked long before the opening announcement was made.  I did not request two reservations, but was issued two.  I think if it would have been flagged by now, if it was going to be flagged.



Yes, as everyone will be able to make more than one reservation but that doesn't mean you'll have access to the land more than once. The "flag" comes when you try to enter the land again after already entering once (through them scanning your ID and park tickets). 

They'll see you have a reservation, but it'll show you already entered the land once. Just as it stated once you leave the land even if it's during your reservation window, you will be unable to re-enter.


----------



## MommyLove

MrInfinity said:


> Cheat.  Not game.  When you game a system you're using tricks or combos that are not against the rules.  When you cheat you're knowingly breaking the rules.



Yes, better word.


----------



## jimmcq

RedM94 said:


> Driver’s license one day, passport the next day.



Why would they track either of those when you have a ticket?  Sure, they may check a picture ID to make sure the names match, but they only need to track your ticket.


----------



## Sandeep1

CO2CA said:


> Each adult will have their ID scanned is what I believe it said (primary + add guests). They'll know who has already entered the land within the reservation period. I guess kiddos could get in to the land who don't have an ID, but that wouldn't be too smart.



Drivers License + Passport + 2 Disney Accounts = 2 Entries


----------



## Michele King

Good lord, I was just told by a cast member when I called in that only hotel reservations are for sure guaranteed entry. That people who make them for just a day trip could be held or denied entry if capacity of the land is exceeded. Basically, if everyone is not cleared out. So those later times could pose a problem.


----------



## Sandeep1

CO2CA said:


> People are going to try it, but I'm sure it'll be all for naught. Disney will be able to link it. If you use your passport and it says you live in the U.S., they're probably going to wonder why you're not producing your state ID...won't be too hard to figure that one out. Plus, you can't just use the same park ticket because I'm sure they'll have some sort of a flag on the park ticket as well.



I think you're giving Disney way too much credit here.  People are trying to access a theme park land, not the Pentagon.


----------



## njchris

Michele King said:


> Good lord, I was just told by a cast member when I called in that only hotel reservations are for sure guaranteed entry. That people who make them for just a day trip could be held or denied entry if capacity of the land is exceeded. Basically, if everyone is not cleared out. So those later times could pose a problem.


I think they HAVE to say that. Covering their bases.


----------



## CO2CA

Sandeep1 said:


> Drivers License + Passport + 2 Disney Accounts = 2 Entries



+ 2 different park tickets. But that's not even guaranteed to work...

I'm just not sure what the fun is in trying to cheat the system? There are many that want to visit the new land, so that's why everyone should only be allowed 1 visit. Oh well, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## njchris

Sandeep1 said:


> I think you're giving Disney way too much credit here.  People are trying to access a theme park land, not the Pentagon.


But which would you rather go to? hmmm???


----------



## shanew21

Michele King said:


> Good lord, I was just told by a cast member when I called in that only hotel reservations are for sure guaranteed entry. That people who make them for just a day trip could be held or denied entry if capacity of the land is exceeded. Basically, if everyone is not cleared out. So those later times could pose a problem.


I think it's clear that the phone ops don't know how it's going to work either


----------



## Sandeep1

CO2CA said:


> + 2 different park tickets. But that's not even guaranteed to work...
> 
> I'm just not sure what the fun is in trying to cheat the system? There are many that want to visit the new land, so that's why everyone should only be allowed 1 visit. Oh well, different strokes for different folks.



We don't know for sure the procedure.  Or even if there is a procedure.  You're speculating.

Someone can try for a 2nd reservation as a free lottery ticket.  Maybe it works, maybe it doesn't.  No harm, no foul.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Michele King said:


> Good lord, I was just told by a cast member when I called in that only hotel reservations are for sure guaranteed entry. That people who make them for just a day trip could be held or denied entry if capacity of the land is exceeded. Basically, if everyone is not cleared out. So those later times could pose a problem.


Even the hotel reservations have that disclaimer.


----------



## Sandeep1

njchris said:


> But which would you rather go to? hmmm???



Walking around the Pentagon would be pretty cool.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Michele King said:


> Good lord, I was just told by a cast member when I called in that only hotel reservations are for sure guaranteed entry...


But the fine print for the hotel reservations said that even hotel guests won't be "guaranteed" entry if the park hits capacity. So that CM isn't fully informed. Better to just wait another half hour for more info.


----------



## CO2CA

Sandeep1 said:


> We don't know for sure the procedure.  Or even if there is a procedure.  You're speculating.



Speculating that Disney stated only 1 reservation per person? That is actually on the website.


----------



## MommyLove

Sandeep1 said:


> We don't know for sure the procedure.  Or even if there is a procedure.  You're speculating.
> 
> Someone can try for a 2nd reservation as a free lottery ticket.  Maybe it works, maybe it doesn't.  No harm, no foul.



The harm is, taking a 2nd reservation spot before someone else gets a chance at even one.


----------



## alvernon90

Sandeep1 said:


> I think you're giving Disney way too much credit here. People are trying to access a theme park land, not the Pentagon.



I suspect this is right.  Disney's biggest problem is going to be trying to get all the thousands of people who are entitled to enter at 8:00 a.m. (and each subsequent window opening) through the tunnels into SWGE.  Are they really going to slow down that process to scan IDs and create a database to check against the tens of thousands of people who have entered in previous days and weeks?  And then fight with people who are denied entry?  If they did that the line would be so long just to enter that half the 4-hour window could be eaten up.

I believe the most likely scenario is ID is used to make sure you really have the same name as they have on the reservation, and that's it.  It's to keep people from showing up and saying they have a reservation because they saw someone on Facebook post their reservation info.  It will be a quick check to prevent reservation theft, not to enforce a ban on multiple entries.  The difficulty of getting multiple entries will operate as it's own quasi-ban.


----------



## Michele King

CO2CA said:


> Yes, as everyone will be able to make more than one reservation but that doesn't mean you'll have access to the land more than once. The "flag" comes when you try to enter the land again after already entering once (through them scanning your ID and park tickets).
> 
> They'll see you have a reservation, but it'll show you already entered the land once. Just as it stated once you leave the land even if it's during your reservation window, you will be unable to re-enter.



Yes, but people are going to be confused by this and really angry and I don't think Disney is going to want to deal with that. I have two hotel reservations which I made to get the reservation and I am paying over $600 per night to have that. I have received two reservation confirmations for galaxies edge. Now, I am on this site and am an experience Disney person, so I do now realize that I may not get in twice, but there are a lot of other people who don't know where and how to access this information. They will be mad when they have paid that money and now can't get in. 
I get that it is fair to let everyone have an opportunity, and I have no problem with that, but Disney needs to make this more clear. 
And, I just called in to Disney, and the cast member I talked to seemed to indicate that you could make more than one (hotel and a day visit). She hadn't been told that you couldn't. So even cast members are giving bad information.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Sandeep1 said:


> Walking around the Pentagon would be pretty cool.


And possibly easier to get a reservation for entry??


----------



## Sandeep1

CO2CA said:


> Speculating that Disney stated only 1 reservation per person? That is actually on the website.



No, you're speculating about how, or even whether, Disney is actually going to enforce that.  It might be as simple as making a 2nd Disney account to manage 2 reservations.


----------



## DisMomMT

This board is moving fast so I am going to re-post my question as I am not intentionally trying to cheat the system, just looking for how to accomplish our goal without cheating the system:

Currently have on-site reservations 6/1 8am-noon for 5 people
Desire to have reservation also include additional relative not staying in hotel room 6/2 2pm-6pm

If can't obtain desired reservation would like to keep current reservation.

Should I?
a) move current reservation and hope to make additional desired reservation and risk having to alienate and miss out on time with family member?
b) try to obtain reservation for just additional family member and then hope I can move on-site reservation time to same time?
c) try to obtain reservation for all 6 and not use reservation linked to hotel stay?


----------



## IAmDis

But in theory, you could pay the 1 day park price each day and go as many times as you're invited by others? Say you get your reservation, bring your peeps on Day 1, then day 2, your best friend also has a reservation, now you're part of his guest and go... or are they saying your ID alone only allows you to enter the land once for the whole period?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Michele King said:


> ... So even cast members are giving bad information.


Nothing new about that. Happens all the time on regular days, so there's no surprise that it's happening today.


----------



## dtrain

There's pretty much no possible way you're going to be able to ride Smuggler's Run and create a light saber / build a droid in a 4 hour window.  The times will begin backing up as more and more people refuse to leave because they are still in line for something and it will be a predictable mayhem.  No thanks.


----------



## Sandeep1

MommyLove said:


> The harm is, taking a 2nd reservation spot before someone else gets a chance at even one.



That's one perspective.  I've been screwed over many times by Disney in regards to policies that I didn't think were entirely fair.  So I won't feel bad about it at all.  Won't even give it a 2nd though actually.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Michele King said:


> Does 4 hours seem like not enough time to ride the ride and do the other experiences? We would like to ride the ride, but also my son wants to the light saber experience and we would like to explore the land and eat there. I'm worried the line for the Falcon ride is going to be really long. How are the going to kick everyone out if you are in line for the Falcon ride?


I suspect the time slots were created deliberately to prevent guests from doing everything they want to do. Hard choices will have to be made. Disney wants people to keep coming back in spite of all the headache and difficulty. They don't want it to be easy to do everything you want in one go. And they want to spread out the crowds so people have to choose where they want to go in a relatively short time frame.


----------



## Sandeep1

alvernon90 said:


> I suspect this is right.  Disney's biggest problem is going to be trying to get all the thousands of people who are entitled to enter at 8:00 a.m. (and each subsequent window opening) through the tunnels into SWGE.  Are they really going to slow down that process to scan IDs and create a database to check against the tens of thousands of people who have entered in previous days and weeks?  And then fight with people who are denied entry?  If they did that the line would be so long just to enter that half the 4-hour window could be eaten up.
> 
> I believe the most likely scenario is ID is used to make sure you really have the same name as they have on the reservation, and that's it.  It's to keep people from showing up and saying they have a reservation because they saw someone on Facebook post their reservation info.  It will be a quick check to prevent reservation theft, not to enforce a ban on multiple entries.  The difficulty of getting multiple entries will operate as it's own quasi-ban.



I think you're right on the money here.  The ID will be used to match up names and that's about it.  Used to prevent the re-sale of reservations.


----------



## RedM94

Sandeep1 said:


> I think you're giving Disney way too much credit here.  People are trying to access a theme park land, not the Pentagon.



My thoughts exactly.  It would take all four hours just to check everyone into the land.  I also think that hotel guests will be issued bands at the hotel and there may even be a separate entrance.  

 I am not gaming or cheating the system, I was given two reservations.   I did not ask for them, they were given to me.


----------



## IAmDis

Ehhh, either way we wanna slice it, it's gonna be a disaster and Disney knows this. They're just trying to curb the problems, but when this monster opens, all hell will break loose. The land itself doesn't even seem like it can handle a lot of people anyway. From what I can see, it's too narrow in some areas and we will all be walking zombies through the park staring at people's heads the whole time sad when we see the Cantina is a 4 hour wait to get inside of it and each ride is 5-6 hours long. And this will be at least for 4-5 years. The only chance to truly explore it is on a heavy rain day when all schools are in session.


----------



## Sandeep1

IAmDis said:


> Ehhh, either way we wanna slice it, it's gonna be a disaster and Disney knows this. They're just trying to curb the problems, but when this monster opens, all hell will break loose. The land itself doesn't even seem like it can handle a lot of people anyway. From what I can see, it's too narrow in some areas and we will all be walking zombies through the park staring at people's heads the whole time sad when we see the Cantina is a 4 hour wait to get inside of it and each ride is 5-6 hours long. And this will be at least for 4-5 years. The only chance to truly explore it is on a heavy rain day when all schools are in session.



Agreed on the size of the land.  I'll be going for 8am time slots and I will make a beeline right at park entry.  It's going to be a disaster come mid-afternoon, absolute chaos, especially God forbid you go on a weekend.


----------



## MommyLove

Sandeep1 said:


> That's one perspective.  I've been screwed over many times by Disney in regards to policies that I didn't think were entirely fair.  So I won't feel bad about it at all.  Won't even give it a 2nd though actually.



So because Disney "screwed you over" you won't think twice about potentially taking a spot from a fellow Disney fan (screwing over a fellow Disney fan) who wants to experience the same thing you want to experience? That's really sad.


----------



## shanew21

FWIW I called and they told me I can make a free reservation even if I’m already booked for a hotel. 

So I don’t think anybody has any idea what’s going on


----------



## RedM94

Michele King said:


> Yes, but people are going to be confused by this and really angry and I don't think Disney is going to want to deal with that. I have two hotel reservations which I made to get the reservation and I am paying over $600 per night to have that. I have received two reservation confirmations for galaxies edge. Now, I am on this site and am an experience Disney person, so I do now realize that I may not get in twice, but there are a lot of other people who don't know where and how to access this information. They will be mad when they have paid that money and now can't get in.
> I get that it is fair to let everyone have an opportunity, and I have no problem with that, but Disney needs to make this more clear.
> And, I just called in to Disney, and the cast member I talked to seemed to indicate that you could make more than one (hotel and a day visit). She hadn't been told that you couldn't. So even cast members are giving bad information.



The first time I called, the CM said, “lucky you, your going to see the land two times during your visit.”


----------



## kpd6901

So, back to the queue page here. Do we think once the time hits, that our page will suddenly change over? Or do we need to reclick the link immediately at 10 am PST?


----------



## Sandeep1

MommyLove said:


> So because Disney "screwed you over" you won't think twice about potentially taking a spot from a fellow Disney fan (screwing over a fellow Disney fan) who wants to experience the same thing you want to experience? That's really sad.



I'm okay with it.  At the end of the day, it's only a ride reservation.  Not that big of a deal really.


----------



## Sandeep1

kpd6901 said:


> So, back to the queue page here. Do we think once the time hits, that our page will suddenly change over? Or do we need to reclick the link immediately at 10 am PST?



That's my guess yes, should auto update.  The page says not to refresh so that would seem to indicate an auto update.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

shanew21 said:


> ... So I don’t think anybody has any idea what’s going on


The voice of truth!


----------



## shanew21

theluckyrabbit said:


> The voice of truth!


This is why it's a bad idea to do this the same day you release the reservations. If there's miscommunication there's no time to fix it.


----------



## ImDMous

kpd6901 said:


> So, back to the queue page here. Do we think once the time hits, that our page will suddenly change over? Or do we need to reclick the link immediately at 10 am PST?


DO NOT reclick the link, you will likely lose your random queue number and if you aren't in the waiting area before 10, no reservation for you.


----------



## Tiggerette

DisMomMT said:


> This board is moving fast so I am going to re-post my question as I am not intentionally trying to cheat the system, just looking for how to accomplish our goal without cheating the system:
> 
> Currently have on-site reservations 6/1 8am-noon for 5 people
> Desire to have reservation also include additional relative not staying in hotel room 6/2 2pm-6pm



If your room type can accommodate 6 people, you can modify the reservation to include the person, then call the SW:GE phone number for the reservations made through hotel stay.  If your room type only allows max 5, there is no option for 6 through the room stay, unless one of them is under 3 years old.

Then the remaining option is 6 person reservation through the no-cost reservation opening in a few minutes. I understand these to be two different systems, and there appears to be conflicting guidance on the ability to hold both a no-cost reservation and hotel stay, etc. Good luck with your reservation pursuit!


----------



## IAmDis

BTW, this will break the camel's back and Disney will be forced to discontinue the monthly pass option for APs. It will be that bad where they need to somehow curb capacity. What's funny, without giving it any thought, I booked a DCA bday dinner for my gf for June 2nd. Didn't even realize it was that weekend. DCA should be fine, but I'm gonna park at The Block and uber in... im not daring driving anywhere near this place that weekend. 

When I was there on Monday at 10:30am, it took me almost 2 hours to park and get into security. And that was a Monday, after all Spring Breakers were done. Almost 2 full hours to enter the park - partly due to Disney closing the garage suddenly at 10am and me having to fight through traffic AND Anaheim city construction just to park. So I can't even imagine what it will be like on that May 31st weekend. Reservations-smeservations, that will not stop the locals from flooding the park "to just see it" and be a part of "opening day"... i don't see how you're going to be able to get close. I believe right where Thunder Mountain exits, there will be a huge WALL, where you cant get past that bridge without a reservation... same goes for the other side from Fantasyland - where those double doors are at with the road for vehicles go through, those bathrooms will be the final stop if you don't have a reservation.


----------



## Sandeep1

IAmDis said:


> BTW, this will break the camel's back and Disney will be forced to discontinue the monthly pass option for APs. It will be that bad where they need to somehow curb capacity. What's funny, without giving it any thought, I booked a DCA bday dinner for my gf for June 2nd. Didn't even realize it was that weekend. DCA should be fine, but I'm gonna park at The Block and uber in... im not daring driving anywhere near this place that weekend.
> 
> When I was there on Monday at 10:30am, it took me almost 2 hours to park and get into security. And that was a Monday, after all Spring Breakers were done. Almost 2 full hours to enter the park - partly due to Disney closing the garage suddenly at 10am and me having to fight through traffic AND Anaheim city construction just to park. So I can't even imagine what it will be like on that May 31st weekend. Reservations-smeservations, that will not stop the locals from flooding the park "to just see it" and be a part of "opening day"... i don't see how you're going to be able to get close. I believe right where Thunder Mountain exits, there will be a huge WALL, where you cant get past that bridge without a reservation... same goes for the other side from Fantasyland - where those double doors are at with the road for vehicles go through, those bathrooms will be the final stop if you don't have a reservation.



That's a frightening picture you painted but you're not wrong.


----------



## TaytonsTourGuide

We've never been to D23 and were hoping to go Saturday and Sunday this year.  it looks like we may only be able to do one day though.  Is that enough time?  And which day do we go with?  (just me and my 10 year old son)


----------



## DisMomMT

Tiggerette said:


> If your room type can accommodate 6 people, you can modify the reservation to include the person, then call the SW:GE phone number for the reservations made through hotel stay. If your room type only allows max 5, there is no option for 6 through the room stay, unless one of them is under 3 years old.
> 
> Then the remaining option is 6 person reservation through the no-cost reservation opening in a few minutes. I understand these to be two different systems, and there appears to be conflicting guidance on the ability to hold both a no-cost reservation and hotel stay, etc. Good luck with your reservation pursuit!



Thank you very much for the reply!  My room type only allows a max. 5 and everyone is over 3 so I am waiting on the refresh page and will hope to make a reservation for 6!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Pretty bored today so I've been speculating.

Do you think they'll use d23 as a platform to announce the next stages of lucasfilm and marvel movies.

We don't really know much about marvel after Spiderman and that a gotg3 is happening eventually.

Same with Star wars. Besides the TV shows, dunno really what will happen after Skywalker.


----------



## Sandeep1

My heart is starting to beat a bit faster as we approach the moment of truth.


----------



## cdatkins

dtrain said:


> There's pretty much no possible way you're going to be able to ride Smuggler's Run and create a light saber / build a droid in a 4 hour window.  The times will begin backing up as more and more people refuse to leave because they are still in line for something and it will be a predictable mayhem.  No thanks.



I am starting to be thankful that we are visiting in July.


----------



## IAmDis

T-minus... wow the anticipation is blinding... I should probably make myself some tea and chill... have a feeling the site will crash and we will be waiting for hours and hours, then we will just give up and try again later, ha


----------



## MommyLove

IAmDis said:


> When I was there on Monday at 10:30am, it took me almost 2 hours to park and get into security. And that was a Monday, after all Spring Breakers were done. Almost 2 full hours to enter the park - partly due to Disney closing the garage suddenly at 10am and me having to fight through traffic AND Anaheim city construction just to park. So I can't even imagine what it will be like on that May 31st weekend. Reservations-smeservations, that will not stop the locals from flooding the park "to just see it" and be a part of "opening day"... i don't see how you're going to be able to get close.



Why did the parking garage close? Do you know how long it was closed for? What a bummer that it took you two hours to get in that day.

As far as AP's... So Cal APs are blocked all of June and Deluxe are blocked on the weekends in June. But I still think it will be insane, lol.


----------



## Amw1064

Sandeep1 said:


> My heart is starting to beat a bit faster as we approach the moment of truth.


Same here!


----------



## IAmDis

MommyLove said:


> Why did the parking garage close? Do you know how long it was closed for? What a bummer that it took you two hours to get in that day.
> 
> As far as AP's... So Cal APs are blocked all of June and Deluxe are blocked on the weekends in June. But I still think it will be insane, lol.



Not sure, all I remember is I heard a fire truck and ambulance go by and then realized Disney was redirecting traffic to Harbor. Even checked Twitter to see, but no mention of it closing so I stayed in the same lane. So about 30 minutes to get from the garage to Harbor waiting in the car line to get to Harbor, then another hour plus parking, WALKING to the park, not waiting for the bus in the huge lines and 25 min+ to get through Harbor security check.


----------



## Tiggerette

It's time! May the Force Be With You!


----------



## IAmDis

I refreshed the page at 10am... I had to... it was like an impulse... a pure and genuine human response... it was exciting... may want to do it just one more time...


----------



## RedM94

DisMomMT said:


> Thank you very much for the reply!  My room type only allows a max. 5 and everyone is over 3 so I am waiting on the refresh page and will hope to make a reservation for 6!



@DisMomMT Please see the following.  Each person with a hotel reservation can add up to five guests.  I would call and try to add the person even if your type allows a max of 5.  Can't hurt.  

The primary Guest making the reservation for the group must provide a valid government-issued photo ID at check-in and must be 14 years of age or older, or else the entire party will be unable to access the land.

*Important Information About Adding Additional Guests*


You may add up to 5 additional Guests.
Each Guest 3 years of age or older will need a reservation.
Each Guest is limited to one reservation.
You will not be able to modify Guest names or the reservation date and time.
You will not be able to add new Guests.
Each adult Guest (age 18 or over) must provide a valid government-issued photo ID to access the land.


----------



## twodogs

Nothing is happening for me....  Just you are in the line.  Same screen as before10AM.


----------



## Sandeep1

Page hasn't updated to be able to make reservations yet.  10:01AM PST


----------



## dina444444

twodogs said:


> Nothing is happening for me....  Just you are in the line.  Same screen as before10AM.


Same here and I’ve got two devices open.


----------



## endoux

Same screen for me too.


----------



## Tiggerette

The page has autorefreshed 3 times and no queue number or redirect.


----------



## IAmDis

Sold Out! That was fast It says see you in the year 2036 when new reservations will be open again... cant wait!


----------



## njchris

Did they forget it's 10am? hehe still on the waiting for 10am auto-refresh page.


----------



## Amw1064

anyone?  My page is doing nothing


----------



## twodogs

My page is auto refreshing every 30 seconds or so without me doing anything.  But the screen is not changing.  They have not told me I am number 350,569,345 in line yet!


----------



## Sandeep1

still nothing


----------



## casperthegm

Glad I'm not the only one. Nothing yet...


----------



## Dixie1337

IAmDis said:


> I refreshed the page at 10am... I had to... it was like an impulse... a pure and genuine human response... it was exciting... may want to do it just one more time...



I don't think the page we've been sitting on for an hour is doing ANYTHING at all except refreshing every 30 seconds.  I don't believe this has changed.  I think they might be a little behind?


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop

I'm guessing they are having some kind of problems, which is only causing me more stress lol


----------



## lalasmama

Glad I'm not the only one waiting. Thought my browser was broken.


----------



## Sandeep1

Snap Crackle Pop said:


> I'm guessing they are having some kind of problems, which is only causing me more stress lol



Even more reason to believe that them tracking ID's and Passports is pretty much not gonna happen.


----------



## Spacecow

Every time the page refreshes my heart skips a beat.


----------



## casperthegm

Trying to make it look like I'm working while waiting for the screen to refresh...


----------



## Tiggerette

One of our group was just forwarded, no other word yet.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Still nothing for me either. On the same page still that says wait until 10am


----------



## njchris

Now they're just being cruel!


----------



## sophie832

I hear the Jeopardy theme song playing in my head...sigh.  Afraid to refresh the page on my own because I don't want to lose my spot in the queue, but is there even a queue at this point???  Are they just toying with our emotions?


----------



## Sandeep1

Spacecow said:


> Every time the page refreshes my heart skips a beat.



"Congratulations.  You can now make your reservation for SWGE.  You have 5 seconds to complete your reservation before you lose your spot."


----------



## twodogs

Spacecow said:


> Every time the page refreshes my heart skips a beat.


Hook up your defibrillator; I think we are going to be here a while!


----------



## nursemelis374

Ugh. I have a meeting at 11! Their website always does this.


----------



## CO2CA

Why you gotta do me like this, Disney!


----------



## RedM94

Sandeep1 said:


> Even more reason to believe that them tracking ID's and Passports is pretty much not gonna happen.



@Sandeep1 According to the webpage, only the person who made the DLRH reservation, “primary guest,” has to provide valid ID.  



The primary Guest making the reservation for the group must provide a valid government-issued photo ID at check-in and must be 14 years of age or older, or else the entire party will be unable to access the land.

*Important Information About Adding Additional Guests*


You may add up to 5 additional Guests.
Each Guest 3 years of age or older will need a reservation.
Each Guest is limited to one reservation.
You will not be able to modify Guest names or the reservation date and time.
You will not be able to add new Guests.
Each adult Guest (age 18 or over) must provide a valid government-issued photo ID to access the land.


----------



## BobCharlie

Got mine yay!

*Reservation Details*
Date:
Tuesday, June 4, 2019
Time:
8:00 AM to 12:00 PM


----------



## jambaholic

This feels like yesterday when I went online right when online reservations opened for next summer at Yellowstone. I thought nothing was happening. I thought the website was down.  It was just heavy traffic, and it took refreshing, but I got my rooms 40 minutes in.


----------



## twodogs

Tiggerette said:


> One of our group was just forwarded, no other word yet.


What does “forwarded” mean?


----------



## FSUSammy

If only they could get rid of this line "which will begin at 10:00 AM " it would make me feel a bit better that this thing is actually working


----------



## KPeterso

Ugh - refreshes every 30 seconds, but no number or anything yet. I would like an idea where I might be in the queue. I have an 11:30 1:1 with my boss. Need this wrapped up before that.


----------



## Amw1064

BobCharlie said:


> Got mine yay!


how


----------



## mafpi

Got in. Wednesday July 5 8-12


----------



## smchristy

BobCharlie said:


> Got mine yay!
> 
> *Reservation Details*
> Date:
> Tuesday, June 4, 2019
> Time:
> 8:00 AM to 12:00 PM



What did the process look like?


----------



## CO2CA

,


----------



## CO2CA

09jkl


----------



## Amw1064

smchristy said:


> What did the process look like?


Does the screen actually change?  I have been on the same page since 11


----------



## Tiggerette

twodogs said:


> What does “forwarded” mean?


I don't know she's in another state, and I don't want to bother her for a screen shot. It seems that the screen isn't different, I think.
Congrats to those with a spot!!


----------



## Sandeep1

CO2CA said:


> I'm not sure how anyone would be getting one when the system isn't even up yet...



How do you know the system isn't up?


----------



## BobCharlie

smchristy said:


> What did the process look like?


First it had me to log in. Then it had me add the names of each person in my party. Then I picked the day and time and agreed to 4 checkboxes for terms and conditions. Then reserved. Pretty straightforward.


----------



## Spacecow

People on Reddit are saying they got through, with screenshots. And yet here I am on the same screen...


----------



## Skyegirl1999

CO2CA said:


> I'm not sure how anyone would be getting one when the system isn't even up yet...


It is; people are getting through.  Page looks same until you do.


----------



## Sandeep1

Spacecow said:


> People on Reddit are saying they got through, with screenshots. And yet here I am on the same screen...



Frustrating.


----------



## Tiggerette

BobCharlie said:


> First it had me to log in. Then it had me add the names of each person in my party. Then I picked the day and time and agreed to 4 checkboxes for terms and conditions. Then reserved. Pretty straightforward.


Were you auto-routed to the log in page, or did you refresh to get to it?


----------



## Sandeep1

Spacecow said:


> People on Reddit are saying they got through, with screenshots. And yet here I am on the same screen...



Can you link the reddit page?


----------



## njchris

Tik Tok, Disney..


----------



## msteddom

Got it!

You have to confirm your email address via a link that is emailed before you can sign in.

Once you complete that you are presented with a menu of available reservation windows.  It looked like all dates and arrival windows are available when I made my selection.


----------



## TarotFox

What are the arrival windows? There's 3 time blocks right?


----------



## twodogs

I hate this screen!!!!


----------



## CO2CA

Nevermind, it was up. Just made ours. May 31st!!!!


----------



## MelissaRV

getting "The you are waiting


msteddom said:


> Got it!
> 
> You have to confirm your email address via a link that is emailed before you can sign in.
> 
> Once you complete that you are presented with a menu of available reservation windows.  It looked like all dates and arrival windows are available when I made my selection.


How long were you one the page that said you were currently waiting before you got the reservation?


----------



## DaveNinja

I got one. Just waited for page to auto-reload. i had to log in again after a refresh and was in.
Looked like all time slots were open.


----------



## CO2CA

You stay on the same page, it redirects you. I was a dumb dumb.... We made ours and it was very straightforward like other user said.


----------



## Spacecow

Sandeep1 said:


> Can you link the reddit page?



https://www.reddit.com/r/Disneyland...st_want_to_wish_you_all_good_luck_and_ill_see

Sort comments by new, people are updating as they get through


----------



## smchristy

Just got in.

Monday June 10th 
8 am


----------



## Amw1064

CO2CA said:


> Nevermind, it was up. Just made ours. May 31st!!!!


Do you just stay on this do not close or refresh page?


----------



## SomeGuyInOz

Just got it!  Heaps of dates and times still available.  I had to sign in then confirm my email address before continuing to reservation.


----------



## twodogs

DaveNinja said:


> I got one. Just waited for page to auto-reload. i had to log in again after a refresh and was in.
> Looked like all time slots were open.


Did you refresh it or did it do that on its own?


----------



## Sandeep1

I got it!!!!


----------



## Tink1987

Just got ours! Plenty of times left so try not to worry - I know it’s easier said then done!


----------



## BobCharlie

Tiggerette said:


> Were you auto-routed to the log in page, or did you refresh to get to it?


Yeah it auto routed, I didn't refresh at all.


----------



## ballonewb

Here is what the screen looks like after you log into your account and type the names of who is going


----------



## IAmDis

June 10th already, so it's def going in succession.


----------



## Vala

In. June 4. Just popped up after refresh.


----------



## amyg1975

Still waiting here...


----------



## Tink1987

I’ve had my email confirmation - which is different to what my onscreen confirmation is showing! D’oh Disney!


----------



## loloandstitch

amyg1975 said:


> Still waiting here...


Me too. The itch to refresh is driving me crazy.


----------



## Snap Crackle Pop

I got my reservation.


----------



## ballonewb

Pic of the times


----------



## twodogs

amyg1975 said:


> Still waiting here...


Me too.  And my phone just disconnected.  UGH.


----------



## Sandeep1

Did it ask how many in your party?  My reservation only shows my name.  I hope I did it right.


----------



## alvernon90

Got ours, also!  I was scared, but it worked.  Lots and lots of available times when I did it, so I expect it will take quite a while before they are completely sold out.


----------



## twodogs

ballonewb said:


> Pic of the times


Thank you.  I WANT to see that screen on my iPad DISNEY!


----------



## cmwade77

Ugh, stuck on the waiting screen, Disney get your act together, this should be simple.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

Got the last time slot 8pm-midnight on the 31st!


----------



## Mcky36

mafpi said:


> Got in. Wednesday July 5 8-12



July 5 or June 5?  I thought the reservations only went until June 23?


----------



## bryanb

Frankly, I'm impressed that this website is still holding up... they're doing some good management in keeping people trickling in slowly, I guess.
I just took a walk around my office and overheard multiple conversations of people who are trying to get a reservation. And I didn't think there were that many Disney fans here at work. Multiply that by every office in southern California!

While I hope that I get a reservation... if not, I guess I'm just one of a million people who are trying for one... it's like a lottery!


----------



## FSUSammy

My husband got in on his phone. I had the window open on my desktop and it never came up. We got a reservation for 6/14 from 11-3


----------



## Astylla

Got ours as well , page refresdhed itself and asked me to log in. Sunday June 2nd times were down to the 11am block.


----------



## Spacecow

I'm in!!!! June 21st 8am-noon. Page refreshed automatically, smooth sailing from there.


----------



## dina444444

Our group now has 3 reservations between us.

Hotel 5/31 8a-12p
General 5/31 8p-12a
General 6/1 11a-3p

When we got in for the second one only the last slot for 5/31 was there and 6/1 had at least the 8a slot gone.


----------



## sophie832

I got it!!!! June 9th from 11am-3pm.  Yay!


----------



## Astylla

Sandeep1 said:


> Did it ask how many in your party?  My reservation only shows my name.  I hope I did it right.



You had to click the button that says add guest below the primary name so all guests must show up.


----------



## Charade67

I have been on the “please do not close or refresh screen” page for 23 minutes.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

Sandeep1 said:


> Did it ask how many in your party?  My reservation only shows my name.  I hope I did it right.


You have to click to manually add the others to your party, there was a small plus sign under your name after picking a time. I can’t say if it shows on the confirmation screen because I didn’t add anyone


----------



## CO2CA

Sandeep1 said:


> Did it ask how many in your party?  My reservation only shows my name.  I hope I did it right.



You have to put in each name of your party members...


----------



## twodogs

Charade67 said:


> I have been on the “please do not close or refresh screen” page for 23 minutes.


Me too.  BLAH.


----------



## IAmDis

Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh:

*Reservation Details*
Date:
Saturday, June 1, 2019
Time:
8:00 PM to 12:00 AM

didn't realize you could PICK your times out of a select group of dates...






Didn't even look at the Show All Available Times, didn't wanna chance it. June 1st at 8pm, perfecttttttttttttttttttt!!!!


----------



## DizneyMommy

IAmDis said:


> Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh:
> 
> *Reservation Details*
> Date:
> Saturday, June 1, 2019
> Time:
> 8:00 PM to 12:00 AM
> 
> didn't realize you could PICK your times out of a select group of dates...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't even look at the Show All Available Times, didn't wanna chance it. June 1st at 8pm, perfecttttttttttttttttttt!!!!


What time was this taken at?


----------



## Sandeep1

Astylla said:


> You had to click the button that says add guest below the primary name so all guests must show up.



Damn!  My girlfriend will be disappointed.


----------



## Castillo Mom

We’re in on opening day!!!!!!


----------



## endoux

Sandeep1 said:


> Did it ask how many in your party?  My reservation only shows my name.  I hope I did it right.



I had to put in the name of every person I was making a reservation for. You had to click the Add Guest button for each one.


----------



## Dixie1337

Still not in and I leave disneyland on June 4th and it seems like everyone is taking the first dates.  Probably won't work out for me, but to be honest I booked this trip before I even knew the opening date of galaxy's edge so I'm just going to roll with it.


----------



## Charade67

Does the page just refresh to an order screen?


----------



## BGinCali

Just got mine - still lots of days/times available-good luck to everyone still waiting!!


----------



## CO2CA

It's sad people are getting multiple reservations when some people don't even have one yet...


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Charade67 said:


> Does the page just refresh to an order screen?


Yes.


----------



## dina444444

Charade67 said:


> Does the page just refresh to an order screen?


It refreshes to a log in screen.


----------



## l4dyj8

The only dates available when I finally got in at 10:16, was Friday, May 31-Tuesday, June 4. I was hoping for a later date but took June 2. I can only image how busy that Sunday will be. Being the only weekend date for  AP Deluxe passholders.


----------



## Charade67

dina444444 said:


> It refreshes to a log in screen.



Thanks!


----------



## SoCalDisneyFan2708

For those of you who just got reservations, how long were you on the page before it auto refreshed to the screen that listed the reservations available? 

I’ve been on the first page since 9:40


----------



## amyg1975

I am surprised that the site handled all this!  Got ours for Father's Day.


----------



## amyg1975

SoCalDisneyFan2708 said:


> For those of you who just got reservations, how long were you on the page before it auto refreshed to the screen that listed the reservations available?
> 
> I’ve been on the first page since 9:40



I signed in just after 8am.  Got in at about 10:20.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Got redirected at about 10:27. Got our reservation for June 23rd, 8am-12pm!


----------



## CO2CA

Keep staying on the page if you're on there. It'll eventually refresh itself.


----------



## DizneyMommy

CO2CA said:


> It's sad people are getting multiple reservations when some people don't even have one yet...


How is that possible? They have to show ID, I’m guessing they are going to be very disappointed when they go to their second one.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

l4dyj8 said:


> The only dates available when I finally got in at 10:16, was Friday, May 31-Tuesday, June 4. I was hoping for a later date but took June 2. I can only image how busy that Sunday will be. Being the only weekend date for  AP Deluxe passholders.


You had to click “show all available dates” to get later ones.


----------



## RomCom

I was on the page from when they announced it though it said it didn't matter when you entered as long as it was before 10am. Everyone on at 10am was mixed it. DO NOT REFRESH, it will take you there when it is ready. I can't believe we got my first choice. My birthday (June 17th) from 8am-12pm.


----------



## CO2CA

DizneyMommy said:


> How is that possible? They have to show ID, I’m guessing they are going to be very disappointed when they go to their second one.



That's what I'm thinking. It's just unfortunate they're eating up reservations though.


----------



## BGinCali

l4dyj8 said:


> The only dates available when I finally got in at 10:16, was Friday, May 31-Tuesday, June 4. I was hoping for a later date but took June 2. I can only image how busy that Sunday will be. Being the only weekend date for  AP Deluxe passholders.


  There was a line below the last day to “show all available dates” which I clicked on and then could choose a later June date.


----------



## Dan Bee

For those still waiting, sit tight. I just got in after waiting 30mins. Some early dates gone but still loooooads of dates and times left. I’m in Australia on my mobile and it’s 3.30AM. Definitely DON’T HIT REFRESH!


----------



## DizneyMommy

amyg1975 said:


> I signed in just after 8am.  Got in at about 10:20.


Yeah but it said that it wasn’t helpful to log in earlier than 10. I think it booted and refreshed everyone at 10. My screen refreshed itself right at 10


----------



## IAmDis

DizneyMommy said:


> What time was this taken at?



About 10 minutes ago.


----------



## RomCom

Yeah make sure you add the people to your party. I almost missed that set in my excitement. Also click show more times to get the later dates. It looked like a lot of times were still on the board, I was surprised since it wasn't like I got in right away.


----------



## amyg1975

l4dyj8 said:


> The only dates available when I finally got in at 10:16, was Friday, May 31-Tuesday, June 4. I was hoping for a later date but took June 2. I can only image how busy that Sunday will be. Being the only weekend date for  AP Deluxe passholders.



I had to click on a button to see more dates.


----------



## Sandeep1

I was able to get a 2nd reservation, this time with girlfriend's name.


----------



## Amw1064

I got it!!!!


----------



## MissouriPrincess

I'm trying not to cry.  I just royally screwed this up.  I only have a reservation for me and not my daughter or husband.  And I suppose there is no way to fix it.


----------



## l4dyj8

SoCalDisneyFan2708 said:


> For those of you who just got reservations, how long were you on the page before it auto refreshed to the screen that listed the reservations available?
> 
> I’ve been on the first page since 9:40


I logged in after 8:30. Had access around 10:16


----------



## Goofy4DW

Why are people making multiple reservations?  You can only use 1 of them.


----------



## amyg1975

DizneyMommy said:


> Yeah but it said that it wasn’t helpful to log in earlier than 10. I think it booted and refreshed everyone at 10. My screen refreshed itself right at 10



Right, but I didn't dare close the page or logout!  Haha!


----------



## cxr

Omg.  Is it only one in the party?  Was trying to reserve 3. Me wife and daughter only one went through


----------



## Deirdres

Although it says that arriving on the page prior to 10am has no advantage.  Did any of you that got through, arrive at the page closer to 10am or did you start closer to 8am?


----------



## amyg1975

l4dyj8 said:


> I logged in after 8:30. Had access around 10:16
> But only dates May 31-June 4



You have to click the button to see more dates.


----------



## l4dyj8

Skyegirl1999 said:


> You had to click “show all available dates” to get later ones.


Bah! Oh well! I was doing to too fast. It felt like getting concert tickets and you have to work quickly


----------



## Sandeep1

Goofy4DW said:


> Why are people making multiple reservations?  You can only use 1 of them.



Maybe, maybe not.  Nobody knows that for sure.  It's a free lottery ticket.


----------



## DisneyPiPhi

MissouriPrincess said:


> I'm trying not to cry.  I just royally screwed this up.  I only have a reservation for me and not my daughter or husband.  And I suppose there is no way to fix it.



Can you set up a new Disneyland account for your husband, and get back in the queue with his login?  I would think that would work!


----------



## dina444444

Deirdres said:


> Although it says that arriving on the page prior to 10am has no advantage.  Did any of you that got through, arrive at the page closer to 10am or did you start closer to 8am?


On one device I opened the window at 5 minutes till 10. The other about 30 min before.


----------



## Sandeep1

MissouriPrincess said:


> I'm trying not to cry.  I just royally screwed this up.  I only have a reservation for me and not my daughter or husband.  And I suppose there is no way to fix it.



You can try to make a 2nd Disney account and get another reservation, this time adding all of your party.


----------



## BGinCali

Deirdres said:


> Although it says that arriving on the page prior to 10am has no advantage.  Did any of you that got through, arrive at the page closer to 10am or did you start closer to 8am?


 I was closer to 10 am and got through around 10:25 ish


----------



## DizneyMommy

Sandeep1 said:


> Maybe, maybe not.  Nobody knows that for sure.  It's a free lottery ticket.


Yeah they said all adults over 18 have to have a government ID. I would 100% believe they will check and you won’t get in twice. Which sucks if you took a time away from someone else.


----------



## GoldeneyezCA

Got Sat June 1 from 8-12 on my laptop, and my husband just told me he booked Sun June 9 from 8-12 from his cell while at work! 
I had 7 devices going, and 2 of them came up.  When the second one came up, I checked to see if it would let me log in, and it did not, since I have a reservation for my account.
We were able to add our guests, but my friend was only able to book for herself for the Sun Jun 2 8-12 slot she selected.


----------



## Sandeep1

DizneyMommy said:


> Yeah they said all adults over 18 have to have a government ID. I would 100% believe they will check and you won’t get in twice. Which sucks if you took a time away from someone else.



The government ID is to match up reservation name on ticket to prevent re-sale.


----------



## DizneyMommy

I was in at 9:40 and I’m still waiting at 10:36. But right at 10 it refreshed itself. I think I’m just unlucky :-(


----------



## Tiggerette

wow, I've had a browser up since it opened and nothing redirected yet. No email either.


----------



## Charade67

I have been on the refresh screen since sometime after 8:00 (11:00 my time) and am still waiting to make a reservation.

I have to go back to work soon.


----------



## DizneyMommy

GoldeneyezCA said:


> Got Sat June 1 from 8-12 on my laptop, and my husband just told me he booked Sun June 9 from 8-12 from his cell while at work!
> I had 7 devices going, and 2 of them came up.  When the second one came up, I checked to see if it would let me log in, and it did not, since I have a reservation for my account.
> We were able to add our guests, but my friend was only able to book for herself for the Sun Jun 2 8-12 slot she selected.


So you made two for the same names?


----------



## IAmDis

I recommend everyone pick the 8pm-midnight timeslot, cuz A) It'll look awesome at night and B) You'll get to spend more time, as I doubt they will close off Smugglers at 10pm to avoid going past midnight...that means we can enjoy the land and THEN get in line late to cap off the night.

Looks like the times overlap, since they know most people will get in line to ride and will have enough time for people to come in the land... I just dont know how they're going to track who's who and what time they entered the land without asking for your reservation ticket.


----------



## MrLincoln

Logged in at 8 a.m. ON THREE DEVICES (laptop, work laptop, phone). STILL had to wait 30 minutes for a June 3 res at 8 p.m.

This was a total lottery.


----------



## Goofy4DW

Sandeep1 said:


> Maybe, maybe not.  Nobody knows that for sure.  It's a free lottery ticket.


Disney said a one-time entry per person.  That to me means you get one visit.  Plus how about being considerate of others who might want to make that reservation?  Just because you can work the system doesn't mean you should...


----------



## Sandeep1

IAmDis said:


> I recommend everyone pick the 8pm-midnight timeslot, cuz A) It'll look awesome at night and B) You'll get to spend more time, as I doubt they will close off Smugglers at 10pm to avoid going past midnight...that means we can enjoy the land and THEN get in line late to cap off the night.
> 
> Looks like the times overlap, since they know most people will get in line to ride and will have enough time for people to come in the land... I just dont know how they're going to track who's who and what time they entered the land without asking for your reservation ticket.



I ended up with this time slot.  Good plan I think.  I'll be pounding blue milk prior to the ride.


----------



## Sandeep1

Goofy4DW said:


> Disney said a one-time entry per person.  That to me means you get one visit.



1 entry slot per Disney account.  The IDs are going to be used to match up names on the reservation to prevent re-sale.

Even if they did scan ID, you can bring drivers license and passport.


----------



## 3DisMunchkins

I was in the queue just out of curiosity and got logged in.  *please don't roast me!*
FYI for those still waiting.  May 31-June 2 are sold out. June 3 has only 8pm left.
but the GOOD NEWS...almost all other days still look wide open!
Might have changed slightly by now...I kicked out quickly as I didn't want to take up time in the system.
this was approx. 10:35est.


----------



## MissouriPrincess

Sandeep1 said:


> You can try to make a 2nd Disney account and get another reservation, this time adding all of your party.


Okay, made the account.  I was under the impression that it had to be before today.  I'll wait and see if I can get one.  Thanks!


----------



## DizneyMommy

I hope they flat turn people away who come a second time. 
This is why we can’t have nice things.


----------



## IAmDis

DizneyMommy said:


> I was in at 9:40 and I’m still waiting at 10:36. But right at 10 it refreshed itself. I think I’m just unlucky :-(



I don't trust their website management, hence why I refreshed right at 10am


----------



## Sandeep1

DizneyMommy said:


> I hope they flat turn people away who come a second time.
> This is why we can’t have nice things.



They might and I'll be okay with it if they do.


----------



## SoCalDisneyFan2708

I’m just one of the unlucky ones I guess. Oh well, hopefully there’s still something available when or if I get in.


----------



## nursemelis374

Finally got in on my iPad at 1035.  Was trying on 3 devices!  Got the exact date and time I wanted: Father's Day from 8-12.  Just informed my dad of his gift and was stoked!


----------



## KPeterso

Still waiting here too! Sigh!!! Getting frustrated too.


----------



## RomCom

MissouriPrincess said:


> I'm trying not to cry.  I just royally screwed this up.  I only have a reservation for me and not my daughter or husband.  And I suppose there is no way to fix it.



It's trickey, it was so subtle the spot to click to add people to your party. I almost missed it. I would log in again and try again and see if you can make a new reservation with everyone then cancel the other one.


----------



## DisneyPiPhi

Still waiting, and I have to board a plane in a minute.  Silly me thought this would take less than an hour.


----------



## dina444444

RomCom said:


> It's trickey, it was so subtle the spot to click to add people to your party. I almost missed it. I would log in again and try again and see if you can make a new reservation with everyone then cancel the other one.


You can’t cancel it. There isn’t an option.


----------



## kpd6901

Got ours for June 13. Got the confirmation email with the QR code to scan at check in. I had two tabs open on the laptop, and had it on my phone since I was at work when I first opened that screen.

My heart just sunk deep into a swearing rampage. The screen changed on my phone to let me in. I went to pick it up and my thumb hit the home button and booted me off the Disney page!!!  I quickly hit the back button and it got me back to the reservation page, I was able to continue, out in the names of my wife and 3 kids, checkmarked the 4 disclaimers, set my date and time and got confirmation!

Heart rate is not normal, but just changed from an anxious fast to an excited fast!


----------



## DavidNYC

Just made my reservation for June 8.   Almost every time was available other than the first few days.   Had the screen open in a few browsers and in one of them 15 minutes before it supposed to open the screen refreshed to a reservation page.


----------



## IAmDis

kpd6901 said:


> Got ours for June 13. Got the confirmation email with the QR code to scan at check in. I had two tabs open on the laptop, and had it on my phone since I was at work when I first opened that screen.
> 
> My heart just sunk deep into a swearing rampage. The screen changed on my phone to let me in. I went to pick it up and my thumb hit the home button and booted me off the Disney page!!!  I quickly hit the back button and it got me back to the reservation page, I was able to continue, out in the names of my wife and 3 kids, checkmarked the 4 disclaimers, set my date and time and got confirmation!
> 
> Heart rate is not normal, but just changed from an anxious fast to an excited fast!



Wow thanks for this, I just deleted my reservation email thinking I can just scan in or something, but didn't know there was a QR code!!


----------



## CO2CA

DizneyMommy said:


> I hope they flat turn people away who come a second time.
> This is why we can’t have nice things.



I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!!! I hope you're able to get in and get a spot. 

It might be fun to people watch the entrance of the land after/before our reservation slot. The people who knowingly cheat are usually the same ones who throw tantrums because they're denied access. Could be interesting to watch.


----------



## Denise D

I logged in to the Disney page at 9:00MST and was put at the do not refresh page at 10:00MST. At 11:24MST the page refeshed and I was able to make a reservation for my family. Took the first spot on June 23rd. To be honest it was way less painful that I thought, I assumed I would be sitting her all day, but might have just gotten lucky!


----------



## Tiggerette

I just now got in:

*Friday, May 31, 2019*
No Times Available
*Saturday, June 1, 2019*
No Times Available
*Sunday, June 2, 2019*
No Times Available
*Monday, June 3, 2019*
No Times Available
*Tuesday, June 4, 2019*
8:00 PM to 12:00 AM
*Wednesday, June 5, 2019*
8:00 AM to 12:00 PM11:00 AM to 3:00 PM2:00 PM to 6:00 PM5:00 PM to 9:00 PM8:00 PM to 12:00 AM
And more times beyond this date.....


----------



## casperthegm

Got in a bit ago but what's odd it I'd been waiting on the reservation screen via my work laptop since well before 10 am Pacific.  After waiting for a while I started to get impatient, so  I went in via my wife's account on my home laptop I almost instantly got in.  Really odd how I can be waiting forever on one laptop, not refreshing or anything, and yet when I jump over to the other laptop it almost immediately let me in.  Eh, worked out ok in the end; we're all set for Wednesday, June 12th between 5-9 pm.  Stoked!


----------



## twodogs

Have been using 2 devices since prior to 10am and still not through on either device.  No joy here.  Here’s hoping we all get in eventually.


----------



## MissouriPrincess

dina444444 said:


> You can’t cancel it. There isn’t an option.



I'd been a little crazy all morning.  I was logged into my phone and laptop.  My phone never did go through, but the laptop did.  I can't believe I missed the place to add the names.  I thought I was being prepared, and I still messed up.  Be careful everyone.  I'll see if I can fix this somehow, but I am so sad!


----------



## Charade67

50 minute wait so far.


----------



## DizneyMommy

twodogs said:


> Have been using 2 devices since prior to 10am and still not through on either device.  No joy here.  Here’s hoping we all get in eventually.


Me too. Poo.


----------



## Sunnywho

For anyone waiting, I have my original screen still refreshing on its own but tried again on a different laptop and got in pretty quickly. Just like the person above me.


----------



## Charade67

twodogs said:


> Have been using 2 devices since prior to 10am and still not through on either device.  No joy here.  Here’s hoping we all get in eventually.



Same here.


----------



## abcboys

DisneyPiPhi said:


> Still waiting, and I have to board a plane in a minute.  Silly me thought this would take less than an hour.



Same
 Have to get to work. Look like its a no go! I'll try again in a couple hours. Lol


----------



## DizneyMommy

Sunnywho said:


> For anyone waiting, I have my original screen still refreshing on its own but tried again on a different laptop and got in pretty quickly. Just like the person above me.


Whaaat??


----------



## FryingPansWhoKnew

I got in but unfortunately there are no times left on the day I’m going. . June 1st. I didn’t pick that day that’s just the day the Girl Scouts happened to select months ago. Oh well next time I guess.


----------



## Piglet99645

twodogs said:


> Have been using 2 devices since prior to 10am and still not through on either device.  No joy here.  Here’s hoping we all get in eventually.



Same.  Two devices since 9:55 am. Still not in.


----------



## Rich M

DavidNYC said:


> Just made my reservation for June 8.   Almost every time was available other than the first few days.   Had the screen open in a few browsers and in one of them 15 minutes before it supposed to open the screen refreshed to a reservation page.



Congrats.  I have been waiting one hour and 15 minutes and nothing for me yet


----------



## KPeterso

Still not in here! I thought the DVC Moonlight Magic events were kind of crazy and stressful but this is way worse. Got 2 devices going, but no luck yet!


----------



## ateam79828592

you can try https://disneyland.disney.go.com/special-event-reservation2/ ... i got in within a few minutes at 10:50 EST with that link (2 at end).

Booked through June 4th currently.  3+ time slots on days June 5th & after.


----------



## AndyR

Waited for 55mins - just got in. Rezzes now start on Weds @ 8am


----------



## Tiggerette

Sunnywho said:


> For anyone waiting, I have my original screen still refreshing on its own but tried again on a different laptop and got in pretty quickly. Just like the person above me.



I can confirm. I just went directly to the link and got in right away. Here's what the times showed as available just now:
*Friday, May 31, 2019*
No Times Available
*Saturday, June 1, 2019*
No Times Available
*Sunday, June 2, 2019*
No Times Available
*Monday, June 3, 2019*
No Times Available
*Tuesday, June 4, 2019*
No Times Available

More dates/available from Wed 06/5 onward.


----------



## DizneyMommy

Tiggerette said:


> I can confirm. I just went directly to the link and got in right away. Here's what the times showed as available just now:
> *Friday, May 31, 2019*
> No Times Available
> *Saturday, June 1, 2019*
> No Times Available
> *Sunday, June 2, 2019*
> No Times Available
> *Monday, June 3, 2019*
> No Times Available
> *Tuesday, June 4, 2019*
> No Times Available
> 
> More dates/available from Wed 06/5 onward.


Omg WHY are some people able to do this and not others??


----------



## loloandstitch

Just got in- however I thought that adding "guests" meant that I had to add myself too (I'm already primary). So I'm on the reservation twice... hope it doesn't matter.


----------



## IAmDis

The best part about all of this, is I'm going to Disney World for 2 weeks in exactly 2 weeks and right when I get back, that next weekend, Star Wars Land June 1st at 8pm, then a World of Color dinner package bday dinner on June 2nd!!! So you can say, I'll have a 3 week Disney vacation!!!!!!


----------



## alvernon90

It's weird how long some of you waited.  I waited about 10 minutes after it opened to make a reservation, then logged off, then logged back in with a different account, and I could get in within 5 minutes.

Also, can confirm that after opening weekend availability is wide open.  That actually scares me a little bit, they may be letting in more people than the rumored limit of the Falcon ride hourly capacity.


----------



## Sandeep1

loloandstitch said:


> Just got in- however I thought that adding "guests" meant that I had to add myself too (I'm already primary). So I'm on the reservation twice... hope it doesn't matter.



Same here.  No problem.


----------



## DizneyMommy

Tiggerette said:


> I can confirm. I just went directly to the link and got in right away. Here's what the times showed as available just now:
> *Friday, May 31, 2019*
> No Times Available
> *Saturday, June 1, 2019*
> No Times Available
> *Sunday, June 2, 2019*
> No Times Available
> *Monday, June 3, 2019*
> No Times Available
> *Tuesday, June 4, 2019*
> No Times Available
> 
> More dates/available from Wed 06/5 onward.


What link did you use? Maybe it’s routing different?


----------



## KPeterso

I got in!!!! Friday June 7 at 8 AM - 12 PM!!!!!


----------



## MelissaRV

SoCalDisneyFan2708 said:


> For those of you who just got reservations, how long were you on the page before it auto refreshed to the screen that listed the reservations available?
> 
> I’ve been on the first page since 9:40


Did you get in yet?


----------



## Tiggerette

Here are the four confirmations required as part of the reservation. Note the requirement of the entire party being present! (emphasis mine)

1. All children under 14 years of age must be accompanied by a Guest who is 14 years of age or older. Each Guest who is 3 years of age or older must have a reservation to enter Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge.

2. I will be present *with my party *when we check in to enter Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge and *I must present a valid government-issued photo ID*, or *else my entire party will not be allowed *to enter the land. *Each adult* (age 18 or over) in my party must present a valid government-issued photo ID, *or else such adult will not be allowed to enter *Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge.

3. Reservations are void if transferred or sold and have no cash value. No changes can be made to this reservation, including adding or modifying Guests or changing the date or time. Unused reservations are forfeited and will not be replaced.

4. Separate, valid Disneyland Park admission is required.


----------



## Piglet99645

DONE! Still sold out thru June 4, but tons of space after that. 

I picked June 11 at 8am.  While we are not morning people, it will get the kids out of bed! And I think arriving when another group isn't on the way out is probably best for us.


----------



## WonkaKid

I’ve been waiting since before 8:00. Looks like I just got through... then it trouble logging me in (even though I logged in earlier to try to avoid this nonsense). May still get through.


----------



## SoCalDisneyFan2708

Finally got in!!!!!!!! Took over an hour but finally got it! Mine is for Monday June 10th 8:00-12:00


----------



## Piglet99645

Interestingly I logged in from desktop about 10:05, and phone at 9:55.  Desktop got through, and phone is still pending.


----------



## SomeGuyInOz

That was actually much easier than I was expecting.  I had about 10 web browsers open across two computers, an iPhone and some virtual machines!  It still took a while until one of them finally got through, but eventually others started to get in as well.  I've closed them all now and got the date I wanted   I know I can only go once but I made 2 reservations because I am not sure I can make the first date I booked.  The other one is a backup date which I booked under my alternative account.  I hope that won't be a problem.

Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## MommyLove

We too missed the tiny link for adding guest names to the reservation. We also missed the tiny link for seeing more dates. So we definitely messed up with first one which only has my name on it. I tried to call to cancel the reservation with just me on it, but the 888 customer service # has been busy. But we got a reservation via hubby for Monday June 3rd from 8pm - midnight. Which we're psyched about. We won't have to worry about hot weather and we're also hoping we can get in line at 11:59pm for Smuggler's Run.


----------



## Sandeep1

SomeGuyInOz said:


> That was actually much easier than I was expecting.  I had about 10 web browsers open across two computers, an iPhone and some virtual machines!  It still took a while until one of them finally got through, but eventually others started to get in as well.  I've closed them all now and got the date I wanted   I know I can only go once but I made 2 reservations because I am not sure I can make the first date I booked.  The other one is a backup date which I booked under my alternative account.  I hope that won't be a problem.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else.



Good thinking!


----------



## Sandeep1

MommyLove said:


> We too missed the tiny link for adding guest names to the reservation. We also missed the tiny link for seeing more dates. So we definitely messed up with first one which only has my name on it. I tried to call to cancel the reservation with just me on it, but the 888 customer service # has been busy. But we got a reservation via hubby for Monday June 3rd from 8pm - midnight. Which we're psyched about. We won't have to worry about hot weather and we're also hoping we can get in line at 11:59pm for Smuggler's Run.



See you on June 3 @ 8pm


----------



## DizneyMommy

Got in!! On the iPad that I’ve been hitting refresh on while my laptop sits with 3 open tabs that never gave me a chance. WTH Disney!!! 

Right now afternoon 6/5 and on is open


----------



## DisneyPiPhi

I also followed the link above and got in in about 5 minutes.  Previously, I'd had a phone and laptop on the wait screen for an hour.


----------



## Dan Bee

Piglet99645 said:


> DONE! Still sold out thru June 4, but tons of space after that.
> 
> I picked June 11 at 8am.  While we are not morning people, it will get the kids out of bed! And I think arriving when another group isn't on the way out is probably best for us.


Great idea to be first in the land for the day! We grabbed the 5pm-9pm slot so we can experience it in both the day and at night.


----------



## shanew21

The system was designed to give you a 1 in 2000 chance to access every time the system refreshed.

So it didn't matter when you logged on other than giving you more system refreshes.


----------



## cmwade77

SomeGuyInOz said:


> That was actually much easier than I was expecting.  I had about 10 web browsers open across two computers, an iPhone and some virtual machines!  It still took a while until one of them finally got through, but eventually others started to get in as well.  I've closed them all now and got the date I wanted   I know I can only go once but I made 2 reservations because I am not sure I can make the first date I booked.  The other one is a backup date which I booked under my alternative account.  I hope that won't be a problem.
> 
> Good luck to everyone else.


That is annoying because that is one less spot for someone else.


----------



## DavidNYC

What it looks like it does (and the other three browsers I had it open in all came through in the next 20 minutes - but I only made the one reservation - it knows you already have one if you go back in) is that when it lets you in, you have to sign in, you then need to verify your email by clicking a link in an email they send to verify the address, and then re-sign in which takes you to the times page.  So what you think was a problem is probably just their security measures.   Hope it worked for you!


----------



## Sandeep1

shanew21 said:


> The system was designed to give you a 1 in 2000 chance to access every time the system refreshed.
> 
> So it didn't matter when you logged on other than giving you more system refreshes.



Is this true?


----------



## bryanb

MissouriPrincess said:


> I'm trying not to cry.  I just royally screwed this up.  I only have a reservation for me and not my daughter or husband.  And I suppose there is no way to fix it.



Ask your daughter or husband to get a reservation on their Disney account (or sign up for one on their behalf!) There are still plenty of times left. You aren't allowed to use both reservations, but you could just burn this one and use theirs.


----------



## shanew21

Sandeep1 said:


> Is this true?


It's what I'm reading on Twitter from people who analyzed the script.


----------



## MissouriPrincess

I was able to go in and make a reservation with my husband's account!  The only difference is now we're going on the last day of our trip instead of the first.  Going 8:00 am June 7.  Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## dtrain

Logged out and logged back in, got in immediately.


----------



## figment_jii

Saturday, June 8 is also "sold out" at this point


----------



## KPeterso

Piglet99645 said:


> Interestingly I logged in from desktop about 10:05, and phone at 9:55.  Desktop got through, and phone is still pending.



I was trying on my phone and laptop. I originally opened Google Chrome on the laptop, but then also did IE a bit later (like 10:15). Guess what came through - my IE version that was last opened!!! Hey - I got in and that is what was most important to me!


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

dtrain said:


> There's pretty much no possible way you're going to be able to ride Smuggler's Run and create a light saber / build a droid in a 4 hour window.  The times will begin backing up as more and more people refuse to leave because they are still in line for something and it will be a predictable mayhem.  No thanks.



I'm going to be more glass is half full and think this might not be as much chaos as some people think. It all depends on how many reservations they limit it to. If the number isn't terribly high... I think it could turn out to be an amazing experience. If I was Disney, for this trial period, I would want to keep the numbers low and make it as smooth as possible so that everyone can get the word out about how great it is and cast members can get a feel for the new positions. 

That said, my family and I are prepared for it if it does turn out to be crazy. We'll be happy if we can have a look around and grab some snacks. My dad has so health concerns so if it's packed wall to wall we've already said we'll have a peek around and leave - I highly doubt it will be that crazy though.


----------



## amyg1975

Sounds like some people are getting in right away if they open up a new page and trying again.


----------



## njchris

MissouriPrincess said:


> I was able to go in and make a reservation with my husband's account!  The only difference is now we're going on the last day of our trip instead of the first.  Going 8:00 am June 7.  Thanks for the suggestions!


Glad it worked out! I bet your heart sunk when you realized the mistake!


----------



## Piglet99645

Just to see what would happen, I tried the link somebody posted.  It worked immediately and I got this message:


"This email address has previously been used to make a reservation. You may only make one reservation to visit Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge."

So there's some limit, at least.  But it did NOT kick me out because I already had a hotel reservation.  (Now to cancel that overpriced hotel).


----------



## midnight star

Feel kind of bad. I legit just logged in at 11 am and got through at 11:09am! Didn’t have to wait or use multiple devices. I have June 22 at 11am. I did that on purpose so the first few weeks I can read about crowd patterns before going down there. I think I’m going to avoid the park altogether before then...


----------



## Rich M

I just got through. I wanted June 8th but it was all gone. I ended up going with June 22nd from 11 to 3. Hopefully I can make it work.


----------



## twodogs

I have had 2 Safari browsers open for 72 minutes (phone and ipad) and both are still on the Wait screen.  Went to Chrome and logged into my account first, then hit book SWGE.  It went to the booking page in less than one minute. WTH.  Anyway got close to what I wanted (wanted 6/22 8am but that is gone so only got 11am).  People, try opening in a new browser, as this has worked very quickly for several of us!!


----------



## reisdawg

I was lucky enough to have a friend get us May 31st at 8 PM to Midnight.  We also have 8 AM to Noon the next day due to our DVC reservation so very little sleep between the two times...


----------



## skier_pete

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Pretty bored today so I've been speculating.
> 
> Do you think they'll use d23 as a platform to announce the next stages of lucasfilm and marvel movies.
> 
> We don't really know much about marvel after Spiderman and that a gotg3 is happening eventually.
> 
> Same with Star wars. Besides the TV shows, dunno really what will happen after Skywalker.



I think yes on Marvel - I think we are likely to get the 2020 and maybe even 2021 slate of Marvel movies. Probably even a "Black Widow" trailer. (Which I think is shooting this summer.)

Star Wars not so sure. Clearly they will use this to push Episode 9 and possibly even the stuff on Disney + (Not sure how they are going to handle the Disney + stuff versus the panels.) But based on Iger's latest mention, I think they are still unsure how to proceed with Star Wars. Possible that you could get an announcement of the GOT show-runners movie as in what time period it's planned for, but I just don't see any SW movie that will be shooting in 2019 and I think the next SW movie is at earliest shooting in 2020 and release December 2021. So I really think any announcement won't involve cast and directors or even release date - just maybe something like "We're going forward with this story set in the old republic."

This brings up a topic. Traditionally they've always had a "Legends" panel and "Animation movie" panel on Friday, then "Live Action movie" panel and "Parks and Resorts" panel on Saturday.  Television has never had a really big panel on it's own. However, Disney has a HUGE product coming a few months after D23 - Disney +, which has a TON of big-name shows (Marvel, Disney, Lucasfilm and more).  Are we going to get a fifth panel on Sunday for Disney +?  Or does Disney+ bump one of the other panels to Sunday?


----------



## twodogs

Traffic must be thinning as my safari browser that has been open since before 10 just let me in.


----------



## WonkaKid

Woo hoo! A friend just got us reservations for June 9, 8:00 a.m. That's a Sunday, which is perfect because that's when I always go . What a great way to start my day .


----------



## Sandeep1

Do we think Smuggler's Run is going to be like a Star Tours x 10?


----------



## SomeGuyInOz

cmwade77 said:


> That is annoying because that is one less spot for someone else.


To be fair, I'm just one person - I'm not booking for a group.  And this is the only way I can guarantee I will get in.  I think, since I am coming all the way from Australia for this, it is pretty reasonable.  It's 4am here right now and I've been awake since yesterday, so I feel like I've worked for this.


----------



## Tiggerette

The DISboard has proven that pooling of resources gives greater chances of success! Thanks to everyone that shared their experiences. I'm feeling for all those like my buddy who didn't get a chance to get in for the weekend they were in town, or didn't have the benefit of this board to avoid some mistakes.

Perhaps we'll have a Q&A thread set up for us to post our in-park questions and answers. Thanks again for being a great community!


----------



## Sandeep1

SomeGuyInOz said:


> To be fair, I'm just one person - I'm not booking for a group.  And this is the only way I can guarantee I will get in.  I think, since I am coming all the way from Australia for this, it is pretty reasonable.  It's 4am here right now and I've been awake since yesterday, so I feel like I've worked for this.



Nothing to feel bad about it.  This isn't a team sport, you do you!


----------



## kpd6901

MissouriPrincess said:


> I'd been a little crazy all morning.  I was logged into my phone and laptop.  My phone never did go through, but the laptop did.  I can't believe I missed the place to add the names.  I thought I was being prepared, and I still messed up.  Be careful everyone.  I'll see if I can fix this somehow, but I am so sad!



My suggestion is to let it be. Call the phone line after this all dies down and see if they can help you. If people are adding guests to a hotel reservation, then I am sure they can accommodate you. Honest mistake. They should be good with that. Take heart....and pixie dust....and may the force be with you!


----------



## MommyLove

gypsy_at_heart said:


> I'm going to be more glass is half full and think this might not be as much chaos as some people think. It all depends on how many reservations they limit it to. If the number isn't terribly high... I think it could turn out to be an amazing experience. If I was Disney, for this trial period, I would want to keep the numbers low and make it as smooth as possible so that everyone can get the word out about how great it is



That's a great point!


----------



## Rich M

WonkaKid said:


> Woo hoo! A friend just got us reservations for June 9, 8:00 a.m. That's a Sunday, which is perfect because that's when I always go . What a great way to start my day .



Way to go. I thought about doing Sunday also but I am hoping I can find a flight early morning and then fly home late that evening and avoid the hotel cost. I am going to DW next April and want to save my vacations days for that.


----------



## bwvBound

Shoot. I didn't understand the "add a guest" and now have a problem.  I have two different reservations (the first one, me only, my account) and a second in a different time through my husband's account with both names on the reservation.  I'd like to either cancel the first or move hubby to my reservation (earlier time in the day).  Ugh.

EDIT: Seems I'm not alone as I scan earlier posts.  I'll try phoning in when the fury dies down some and hope for that pixie dust y'all talk about.  Sigh.


----------



## jetskigrl

twodogs said:


> Traffic must be thinning as my safari browser that has been open since before 10 just let me in.



I'm pretty sure that is what happened.  Since my original browser window wasn't opening I opened one on a second computer (two browsers there for a total of three).  About 10 minutes later, all three redirected to the reservation at pretty much the same time.


----------



## Sandeep1

bwvBound said:


> Shoot. I didn't understand the "add a guest" and now have a problem.  I have two different reservations (the first one, me only, my account) and a second in a different time through my husband's account with both names on the reservation.  I'd like to either cancel the first or move hubby to my reservation (earlier time in the day).  Ugh.



Not gonna work.  There is no modifying reservations after the fact.  You need to just use hubby's reservation.  It's not really a "problem."


----------



## casperthegm

Not that I can really change anything, but the nice thing about having reservations for June 12 is I'll be able to read trip reports prior to going and get an idea of just how much they are going to fill up the area.  I'm really hoping it's not a shoulder to shoulder situation.


----------



## GoldeneyezCA

You can actually just click on the Disney Parks blog now and get to the reservation page within 2 minutes.


----------



## bwvBound

Sandeep1 said:


> Not gonna work.  There is no modifying reservations after the fact.  You need to just use hubby's reservation.  It's not really a "problem."


Will it be a problem that my name is both the "lead" on my reservation and the "+1" on his?  If not, then agreed, no problem ... we'll use his.  Thx


----------



## disney789

Finally got thru, got my reservation for Friday June 21st, 2pm to 6pm


----------



## bryanb

I'm in too! Unfortunately, I didn't have time to coordinate with my friends, so hopefully at least one of them can do it at the time I selected and go with me.
The reason why they don't want people to keep refreshing is because it creates enormous load on the server (which could crash it). I don't think there's an actual virtual queue, because that would be logistically quite challenging to keep track of that many browsers.

As of 11:20am, there's still plenty of availability on most days, so don't lose hope if you're waiting.


----------



## Sandeep1

bwvBound said:


> Will it be a problem that my name is both the "lead" on my reservation and the "+1" on his?  If not, then agreed, no problem ... we'll use his.  Thx



No it won't.  The first reservation you have will just go in Disney's trash can.


----------



## abnihon

Just logged in to check times. 
My dates June 1-6th are sold out so glad I changed to on-site and got one that way!
I was working today and this was the first chance I had to log on (2:25pm ET)
First times available are June 11th at 8pm for those curious.


----------



## Charade67

I finally got in about 20 minutes ago. My first choice, June 8 was full, but I was able to get June 9 from 8 pm to 12 am.


----------



## loloandstitch

Sandeep1 said:


> Same here.  No problem.


Glad I’m not the only one confused. I might just call later for my own peace of mind.


----------



## MissouriPrincess

kpd6901 said:


> My suggestion is to let it be. Call the phone line after this all dies down and see if they can help you. If people are adding guests to a hotel reservation, then I am sure they can accommodate you. Honest mistake. They should be good with that. Take heart....and pixie dust....and may the force be with you!


Thank you!  The Force was with me and the pixie dust happened.  I got a reservation for another day of our trip!


----------



## Lauren in NC

Are we allowed to have both one from a hotel stay AND one from the lottery?


----------



## dina444444

Lauren in NC said:


> Are we allowed to have both one from a hotel stay AND one from the lottery?


It let me book both.


----------



## figment_jii

Availability is starting to get pretty limited...


----------



## Tiggerette

Lauren in NC said:


> Are we allowed to have both one from a hotel stay AND one from the lottery?


The guidance I was given by cast member is that these are completely different reservation systems, and it is possible to hold at least one reservation from each. For hotel stays, reservations under different confirmation numbers may yield one reservation from each confirmation number (each stay).


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

WonkaKid said:


> Woo hoo! A friend just got us reservations for June 9, 8:00 a.m. That's a Sunday, which is perfect because that's when I always go . What a great way to start my day .



A Sunday at DL when WonkaKid isn't first on Peter Pan!


----------



## stagemomto3

Lauren in NC said:


> Are we allowed to have both one from a hotel stay AND one from the lottery?


This is just second hand from my nephew who is a CM and will be working SWGE...but the main criteria for restricting entry to one time per person for the reservation period is the ticket used. If you try to use the same park hopper or AP twice, you won't be able to get in the second time. The ID's are just to limit the second hand market.


----------



## l4dyj8

casperthegm said:


> Not that I can really change anything, but the nice thing about having reservations for June 12 is I'll be able to read trip reports prior to going and get an idea of just how much they are going to fill up the area.  I'm really hoping it's not a shoulder to shoulder situation.


I always feel like they have a few things to work out the first few days of any opening/event/festival. By the 2nd week, things seem to be running smoother. My opinion anyway 

Unfortunately, I’m dumb and didn’t click see more dates and got the opening weekend. Oh well. On the plus side, I don’t have to take a day off. But I’m pondering if it’s worth the crowds and early arrival.


----------



## Sandeep1

stagemomto3 said:


> This is just second hand from my nephew who is a CM and will be working SWGE...but the main criteria for restricting entry to one time per person for the reservation period is the ticket used. If you try to use the same park hopper or AP twice, you won't be able to get in the second time. The ID's are just to limit the second hand market.



That would make sense.  Whether they can implement that successfully is another question.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

stagemomto3 said:


> This is just second hand from my nephew who is a CM and will be working SWGE...but the main criteria for restricting entry to one time per person for the reservation period is the ticket used. If you try to use the same park hopper or AP twice, you won't be able to get in the second time. The ID's are just to limit the second hand market.


Interesting. Anyone with multiple reservations, please report back on your experience after your first check in. 

For anyone still waiting in the hold queue, take heart. After refreshing for well over an hour (and I was on the page shortly after 8 am), we got our reservation. DH will be happy.


----------



## usctrojans

Gone in less than 2 hours!  That is impressive.


----------



## hjgaus

OKAY..... I'm in for a second date!!!    I have the 1st from the Villa ressie for check on June 21st BUT THEY have us scheduled for checkout June 22nd with our time block of 8am - 12pm !   NOW the 2nd date I MADE is for actually Friday June 21st with time block 11am - 3pm!!! 

SO WHY might it be an issue if you have more than one reservation for entering SWGE???


----------



## RedM94

Lauren in NC said:


> Are we allowed to have both one from a hotel stay AND one from the lottery?



My guess, based on how they do Moonlight Magic and because my hotel confirmation does not have a QR code, they will issue you wristband for the hotel stay at the hotel, and you will use your QR code for your other reservation.   

I think you will be fine.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

usctrojans said:


> Gone in less than 2 hours!  That is impressive.


Seriously? Can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## AllBoyMama

theluckyrabbit said:


> Seriously? Can anyone else confirm this?


It now says reservations are no longer available.  My second device just got through the screen.  I was logged in right at 10 AM and it just put me through a few minutes ago.  My husband forgot, logged in 46 minutes late and got past the hold screen in about 10 minutes.


----------



## CO2CA

stagemomto3 said:


> This is just second hand from my nephew who is a CM and will be working SWGE...but the main criteria for restricting entry to one time per person for the reservation period is the ticket used. If you try to use the same park hopper or AP twice, you won't be able to get in the second time. The ID's are just to limit the second hand market.



Makes total and complete sense, tell your nephew may the force be with him!! lol


----------



## WonkaKid

longtimedisneylurker said:


> A Sunday at DL when WonkaKid isn't first on Peter Pan!


Ha! Actually, I was first in line both yesterday and last Sunday. Both times, there were families with small children behind me. When I reached the boarding area, I let both of them have my first-place spot .

My friend just realized that our reservations are for 8:00 _p.m._ Not a.m. :-(. Still cool, though. I'll try later to make my own reservations.


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

Just checked, yup, looks like it's all booked up.


----------



## IAmDis

Wowwwww... hell has finally arrived...


----------



## rteetz

I’m surprised it went as quick as it did.


----------



## CO2CA

I truly hope most everyone on here was able to get one reservation for their days, especially those who are out-of-state unable to go at a different time.


----------



## kirstie101

dina444444 said:


> It let me book both.


It let me book both as well. Just cancelled out hotel reservation after I got the confirmation for this reservation.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

stagemomto3 said:


> This is just second hand from my nephew who is a CM and will be working SWGE...


Tell/warn (!) your nephew to be on the lookout for guests adorned with lime green Mickey heads -- that'll be the DISers on the loose! (The Return of Lime Green Mickey Head for SWGE)


----------



## DalGal

Sandeep1 said:


> Did it ask how many in your party?  My reservation only shows my name.  I hope I did it right.



When I first did mine (while in a room with 25 middle schoolers doing various activities), I missed the "add" people to your party button.  Ended up with a reservation that just listed my name.  UGH!
I went back in the waiting line under my husband's account and did it correctly the second time.  His confirmation now shows all 5 of our names listed.  (I will call when they aren't slammed to see if they can cancel and free up my loner boo boo reservation since I would rather go with the family)


----------



## MommyLove

DalGal said:


> When I first did mine (while in a room with 25 middle schoolers doing various activities), I missed the "add" people to your party button.  Ended up with a reservation that just listed my name.  UGH!
> I went back in the waiting line under my husband's account and did it correctly the second time.  My/his confirmation now shows all 5 of our names listed.



Same!!


----------



## alvernon90

stagemomto3 said:


> This is just second hand from my nephew who is a CM and will be working SWGE...but the main criteria for restricting entry to one time per person for the reservation period is the ticket used. If you try to use the same park hopper or AP twice, you won't be able to get in the second time. The ID's are just to limit the second hand market.



I also wonder how well they will be able to implement a system like that, but it doesn't seem impossible.  If they can do it with FPs, they should be able to do it with this (assuming they want the line to enter SWGE to back up worse than FP return lines because they are doing both ticket scans and ID checks).

Since we have multiple reservations from different sources, I'll hold out to see what implementation looks like before buying tickets.  If this is truly how they are keeping people out, the easy work around is to buy multiple single day tickets rather than one multi-day ticket -- still cheaper than VIP tours!


----------



## Rich M

WonkaKid said:


> Ha! Actually, I was first in line both yesterday and last Sunday. Both times, there were families with small children behind me. When I reached the boarding area, I let both of them have my first-place spot .
> 
> My friend just realized that our reservations are for 8:00 _p.m._ Not a.m. :-(. Still cool, though. I'll try later to make my own reservations.



Not sure why but I was in Google Chrome loading for an hour and a half but then I tried IE and was in 10 mins later.


----------



## MommyLove

stagemomto3 said:


> This is just second hand from my nephew who is a CM and will be working SWGE...but the main criteria for restricting entry to one time per person for the reservation period is the ticket used. If you try to use the same park hopper or AP twice, you won't be able to get in the second time. The ID's are just to limit the second hand market.





theluckyrabbit said:


> Interesting. Anyone with multiple reservations, please report back on your experience after your first check in.



Yes, I'll be interested to see how this works out.


----------



## usctrojans

CO2CA said:


> Makes total and complete sense, tell your nephew may the force be with him!! lol


Hmmm. The check in process only requires qr code and ID, not you park entrance ticket....


----------



## cxr

So this is interesting my wife has 3 reservations will she be able to to all 3?
Different dates 

1 in her name only 
1. In my party of  3 
1. In my daughters party of 3.


----------



## abcboys

CO2CA said:


> I truly hope most everyone on here was able to get one reservation for their days, especially those who are out-of-state unable to go at a different time.



I wasnt but that's ok. I planned this trip about a year ago and was actually hoping to get in before it opened to avoid the craziness. But then I thought if I cant beat em join em. By the time it finally let me on all of our days were no longer available. Its funny I was a bit disappointed even though I don't even like star wars I thought it would be cool to at least walk around and see it.


----------



## Castillo Mom

One of my employees has room reservation at Disneyland Hotel got in for SWGE on 5/31/19 that way; I'm on the room reservation.  My boss made a SWGE reservation for 6/5/19 this morning and added me and my son.  I was able to get my own SWGE reservation for 6/18/19 also with my son.   So is it possible for those who were listed on more than one reservation to be turned away beyond the first one?


----------



## njchris

Castillo Mom said:


> One of my employees has room reservation at Disneyland Hotel got in for SWGE on 5/31/19 that way; I'm on the room reservation.  My boss made a SWGE reservation for 6/5/19 this morning and added me and my son.  I was able to get my own SWGE reservation for 6/18/19 also with my son.   So is it possible for those who were listed on more than one reservation to be turned away beyond the first one?


It's possible.  I don't think anyone has a definitive answer tho.


----------



## Castillo Mom

cxr said:


> So this is interesting my wife has 3 reservations will she be able to to all 3?
> Different dates
> 
> 1 in her name only
> 1. In my party of  3
> 1. In my daughters party of 3.



I just asked the same question!  We'll have to see how this plays out I guess.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

TaytonsTourGuide said:


> We've never been to D23 and were hoping to go Saturday and Sunday this year.  it looks like we may only be able to do one day though.  Is that enough time?  And which day do we go with?  (just me and my 10 year old son)


Historically, Saturday has been the big day, so you might want to do that. But Saturday is usually the most crowded because it sells out. (Think approx. 40,000 of your fellow Disney fans!) If you don't plan to try to "do it all" (because that isn't realistic and is the path to insanity), but have a general idea of things you'd like to experience, one day is fine. It can be fun to have a more laid back day, cruising the show floor, shopping without pressure, and seeing whatever strikes your fancy.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

cxr said:


> So this is interesting my wife has 3 reservations will she be able to to all 3?
> Different dates
> 
> 1 in her name only
> 1. In my party of  3
> 1. In my daughters party of 3.


Please report back on what happens, especially when she checks in for reservations 2 and 3. As you're reading, we have posters here who are listed on multiple reservations; so this information will be helpful for them to know.


----------



## cxr

I think we will have answers by then.  My reservations don’t start until. June 10


----------



## cxr

Actually the one by herself is June 1. We are going to try and go as a party and see what happens a


----------



## Castillo Mom

It seems that it would make sense for Disney to disclose that you can't experience SWGE more than once 5/31/19 - 6/23/19 and that those who are listed on more than one reservation will be turned away.


----------



## GoldeneyezCA

Castillo Mom said:


> It seems that it would make sense for Disney to disclose that you can't experience SWGE more than once 5/31/19 - 6/23/19 and that those who are listed on more than one reservation will be turned away.


Right.  There is nothing that indicates that on their posted information.


----------



## reisdawg

They would have a very hard time limiting to one per person. There are a lot of John Smiths in the world and they can't ask for more definitive information.  I could see them limiting to each account having one reservation which is why I am using my friend's account for the first visit.


----------



## Tinkerbell7479

I got in about 20 minutes past 1p here (EST) and was one of the ones that missed the tiny plus sign to add my sister.  I was so freaked out that I got in that i just lost control and didn't add her.  by the time I got back in all the days we're going to be in town were gone.


----------



## CO2CA

abcboys said:


> I wasnt but that's ok. I planned this trip about a year ago and was actually hoping to get in before it opened to avoid the craziness. But then I thought if I cant beat em join em. By the time it finally let me on all of our days were no longer available. Its funny I was a bit disappointed even though I don't even like star wars I thought it would be cool to at least walk around and see it.



 I'm sorry! Well, hopefully people will be focused on that side of the park so the rest remains empty for you!


----------



## crvetter

Tinkerbell7479 said:


> I got in about 20 minutes past 1p here (EST) and was one of the ones that missed the tiny plus sign to add my sister.  I was so freaked out that I got in that i just lost control and didn't add her.  by the time I got back in all the days we're going to be in town were gone.


This happened to me too. I was so confused when all the sudden it was done and said no modifications. I should have been more careful.


----------



## Dixie1337

My last day in disneyland was supposed to be June 4th and we were spending a few days in LA afterward.  By the time I was able to log in everything was gone before June 5th.  I booked June 5th and then re-did all our plans.  Luckily we were checking out of the hotel on the 5th anyway.  It's adding a bunch of complication, but I'm a HUGE star wars fan and am really happy I was able to make it work.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Snagged a reservation for the last day June 23 8am to noon. I am ridiculously excited. My son is going to lose his mind!


----------



## BadPinkTink

goodness, just caught up on the last few hours, that was exciting  Dont forget to add your Star Wars Galaxys Edge reservation details to the June check in thread https://www.disboards.com/threads/june-2019-check-in.3718220/


----------



## ateam79828592

I thought it was kinda odd that about 1.5 hours in...only about 6-7 days gone with seemingly lots of time slots open of on other days...and then in the last 30 minutes or so...they were all the rest of the reservations were gone.  almost like they had a 2 hour window allowed.


----------



## mrs.sue

I waited for almost an hour on my PC and then tried my phone. Got in right away and was able to get a night slot for the time we will be there on June 20th. We are very excited.


----------



## alvernon90

ateam79828592 said:


> I thought it was kinda odd that about 1.5 hours in...only about 6-7 days gone with seemingly lots of time slots open of on other days...and then in the last 30 minutes or so...they were all the rest of the reservations were gone.  almost like they had a 2 hour window allowed.



I think there may be something to this.  Open up free reservations to the general public, "sell out" very quickly, then invite everyone who didn't get reservations to secure them by staying onsite at a hotel.


----------



## jimmcq

reisdawg said:


> They would have a very hard time limiting to one per person. There are a lot of John Smiths in the world and they can't ask for more definitive information.  I could see them limiting to each account having one reservation which is why I am using my friend's account for the first visit.



But they can track it by your ticket.  They just need to scan your ticket for entrance, it will know if it has previously been scanned.


----------



## SgtTibbs

CO2CA said:


> I'm sorry! Well, hopefully people will be focused on that side of the park so the rest remains empty for you!


I had that exact same thought a year ago when Pandora opened.  Sure Pandora will be swamped but the rest of the park will be fine. 

I am not a smart person.


----------



## kristenabelle

Watching everyone go after SWGE reservations today has me excited - curious to see what we'll have to do to access the land come Expo time. (Reservations? paid events? super duper long queue?) Also curious if it'll be added to Maxpass/EMH/EE by then.


----------



## casperthegm

Yeah, we were really surprised at how much busier AK got when we visited this past January.  Pandora really has made a difference there, and rightfully so.  It's a beautiful area- they did a great job with it.


----------



## ERQTraveler

I’m confused.

How does everyone know that you can only visit SWGE only one time during the reservation period?

I looked at the information released by Disneyland, and no where does Disneyland say you can only visit one time. It does however say that you can only make one reservation (with up to 6 guests) per account.

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...neyland-park-between-may-31-and-june-23-2019/

ETA: It looks like ID’s are used to cross check the guest names on the reservation.


----------



## ardanxela

ERQTraveler said:


> I’m confused.
> 
> How does everyone know that you can only visit SWGE only one time during the reservation period?
> 
> I looked at the information released by Disneyland, and no where does Disneyland say you can only visit one time. It does however say that you can only make one reservation (with up to 6 guests) per account.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...neyland-park-between-may-31-and-june-23-2019/
> 
> ETA: It looks like ID’s are used to cross check the guest names on the reservation.


They ARE checking ID's but they're not going to remember who has already entered before. I think you would be safe with multiple reservations unless they also scan the tickets/APs when you enter SWGE


----------



## reisdawg

jimmcq said:


> But they can track it by your ticket.  They just need to scan your ticket for entrance, it will know if it has previously been scanned.



My coworker got a separate QR code for entrance to SWGE and it appears to be what they will be tracking as entrance.  I will be shocked if they scan this code, then check your ID and then have you scan your ticket/AP but stranger things have happened.


----------



## RedM94

ERQTraveler said:


> I’m confused.
> 
> How does everyone know that you can only visit SWGE only one time during the reservation period?
> 
> I looked at the information released by Disneyland, and no where does Disneyland say you can only visit one time. It does however say that you can only make one reservation (with up to 6 guests) per account.
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...neyland-park-between-may-31-and-june-23-2019/
> 
> ETA: It looks like ID’s are used to cross check the guest names on the reservation.



The DLRH confirmation emails do not have a QR code.  I have two separate DLRH reservations and DLR issued me two SWGE time slots. 

I see nothing that states you can only enter one time.  Also the webpage states only the primary on the DLRH reservation needs valid ID.


----------



## ERQTraveler

ardanxela said:


> They ARE checking ID's but they're not going to remember who has already entered before. I think you would be safe with multiple reservations unless they also scan the tickets/APs when you enter SWGE





reisdawg said:


> My coworker got a separate QR code for entrance to SWGE and it appears to be what they will be tracking as entrance.  I will be shocked if they scan this code, then check your ID and then have you scan your ticket/AP but stranger things have happened.



Yes. I understand that ID’s are being checked, but it appears the ID’s are being used to cross check the names on the reservation, not to exclude guests due to a prior visit. All guests over 18 must show ID, and “only guests listed on the SWGE reservation with proper ID will be admitted.”

Again I find no statement from Disneyland that says guests are restricted to visiting SWGE only one time during the reservation period. I would imagine that any such restriction would be very clear. Did I miss something?

ERQ


----------



## abcboys

SgtTibbs said:


> I had that exact same thought a year ago when Pandora opened.  Sure Pandora will be swamped but the rest of the park will be fine.
> 
> I am not a smart person.



Im assuming the rest of the park will be packed also. People aren't going to leave after only 4 hours. They'll spend the rest of the day in the other parts of the park.


----------



## abcboys

I'd love to know how many reservations they handed out. Anyone have any inside scoops?


----------



## WonkaKid

rteetz said:


> I’m surprised it went as quick as it did.


I’m just the opposite. They went slower than l expected. Glad my friend was able to grab one for our small group.


----------



## DBAZ

Someone on another discussion forum was told by a Disney cast member that there would be 2000 reservations issued for every 4 hour period.  I have no idea if that's accurate, but it sounds pretty good if true!


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

ardanxela said:


> They ARE checking ID's but they're not going to remember who has already entered before. I think you would be safe with multiple reservations unless they also scan the tickets/APs when you enter SWGE



I wouldn't be surprised if they scanned the QR code for non-onsite guests, scanned the park admission media, and check picture IDs. They have hand-held scanners these days at all rides that they can use for checking the fastpass status on people's accounts or adding fastpasses. They used those same scanners years ago when they offered an AP preview of the re-opening of Peter Pan to insure that each AP only rode once during the preview period. I'm sure they can choose to scan people into SWGE as well.


----------



## rteetz

WonkaKid said:


> I’m just the opposite. They went slower than l expected. Glad my friend was able to grab one for our small group.


I thought it would take a little longer considering how many days there were to choose from. Obviously this depends how many are in each slot. I would be curious to hear those numbers.


----------



## kristenabelle

Also, new video from the D23 team. Gold Member priority lines coming back this year, plus a Gold Member/Gold Family lounge.


----------



## abnihon

DBAZ said:


> Someone on another discussion forum was told by a Disney cast member that there would be 2000 reservations issued for every 4 hour period.  I have no idea if that's accurate, but it sounds pretty good if true!



That would be nice!  Do we know the capacity of Smugglers Run per hour?


----------



## ardanxela

ERQTraveler said:


> Yes. I understand that ID’s are being checked, but it appears the ID’s are being used to cross check the names on the reservation, not to exclude guests due to a prior visit. All guests over 18 must show ID, and “only guests listed on the SWGE reservation with proper ID will be admitted.”
> 
> Again I find no statement from Disneyland that says guests are restricted to visiting SWGE only one time during the reservation period. I would imagine that any such restriction would be very clear. Did I miss something?
> 
> ERQ


Yes, I agree with you. LOL


----------



## njchris

ERQTraveler said:


> Yes. I understand that ID’s are being checked, but it appears the ID’s are being used to cross check the names on the reservation, not to exclude guests due to a prior visit. All guests over 18 must show ID, and “only guests listed on the SWGE reservation with proper ID will be admitted.”
> 
> Again I find no statement from Disneyland that says guests are restricted to visiting SWGE only one time during the reservation period. I would imagine that any such restriction would be very clear. Did I miss something?


I think we have been taking that one reservation per account to mean more than it does.  Giving it more thought and looking at that wording it sounds just like one per account.   If they truly only wanted you to go once they would have linked something else to the name (like an email at least) otherwise why would they wait until you're at the gate to deny it?


----------



## dina444444

abnihon said:


> That would be nice!  Do we know the capacity of Smugglers Run per hour?


Estimations are about 1,800/hour. Also it’s 4 turntables so similar to FoP if one turntable goes down its doesn’t knock the whole ride offline.


----------



## ardanxela

rteetz said:


> I thought it would take a little longer considering how many days there were to choose from. Obviously this depends how many are in each slot. I would be curious to hear those numbers.


Me too. I was about ready to give up after an hour as I thought for certain there wouldn't be any left. I ended up opening another browser and got through quickly on that one.


----------



## Rich M

ardanxela said:


> Me too. I was about ready to give up after an hour as I thought for certain there wouldn't be any left. I ended up opening another browser and got through quickly on that one.



Same thing happened to me.


----------



## DizneyMommy

alvernon90 said:


> I also wonder how well they will be able to implement a system like that, but it doesn't seem impossible.  If they can do it with FPs, they should be able to do it with this (assuming they want the line to enter SWGE to back up worse than FP return lines because they are doing both ticket scans and ID checks).
> 
> Since we have multiple reservations from different sources, I'll hold out to see what implementation looks like before buying tickets.  If this is truly how they are keeping people out, the easy work around is to buy multiple single day tickets rather than one multi-day ticket -- still cheaper than VIP tours!



It won’t be hard at all. They already have a system. They use it to scan AP’s when they have AP days activities and are giving something away. They scan our AP to make sure we only get a freebie once.


----------



## ERQTraveler

ardanxela said:


> Yes, I agree with you. LOL





njchris said:


> I think we have been taking that one reservation per account to mean more than it does.  Giving it more thought and looking at that wording it sounds just like one per account.   If they truly only wanted you to go once they would have linked something else to the name (like an email at least) otherwise why would they wait until you're at the gate to deny it?



Cool.

I simply wanted to make sure I wasn’t going crazy because I couldn’t find any statement from Disneyland limiting each visitor to one visit during 5/31-6/23.

One reservation per account? Yes.
One time slot per hotel guest per stay? Yes.
One SWGE visit during reservation period? No.

ERQ


----------



## ERQTraveler

DizneyMommy said:


> It won’t be hard at all. They already have a system. They use it to scan AP’s when they have AP days activities and are giving something away. They scan our AP to make sure we only get a freebie once.



Although Disneyland has the capability to restrict access to one visit per guest during the reservation period and keep track of it, where do they explicitly say that? Is it speculation that guests are allowed to visit only one time?

ERQ


----------



## Rich M

I am happy enough to get my one reservation to check it out.  I understand that people want to go multiple times but in order to allow more people they really should have only allowed one per person but I personally don't see anything in any fine print that says it.  I also think for the price that people pay for the rooms there that the hotel guest should have an exclusive window at even more reduced crowds.


----------



## RedM94

I thought it was hypocritical that I was called a cheat, prior to the reservation window opening today, because DLRH has issued two reservations to me for actual hotel bookings.  Then the window opens, and it all of a sudden it is ok for said person to make a second reservation because they failed to read the instructions and only booked for themselves.


----------



## DisneyPiPhi

I don't think they're restricting to one entry per person.  People with onsite split stays have gotten two SWGE reservations automatically assigned.


----------



## alvernon90

DizneyMommy said:


> It won’t be hard at all. They already have a system. They use it to scan AP’s when they have AP days activities and are giving something away. They scan our AP to make sure we only get a freebie once.



We already know that Disney will be checking IDs for all adults and scanning QR codes for the reservations, all while trying to funnel thousands of people into the land during the shortest possible time.  So it is conceivable that they would add a third process of scanning tickets -- even though that is no guarantee because people can get around it by buying multiple shorter tickets -- but my guess is that they will not bother.

Keep in mind also that once people have the reservations, there is no percentage for Disney in turning people away.  They won't be opening up space for people in the standby line, because there is no standby line.  There is no way to get reservations now aside from booking hotels, which would only involve future reservation dates.  All Disney would accomplish is reducing the number of people who might spend money in SWGE on that particular day.  Are they really going to do that?  If they were, it seems to me they would be public and clear about it ("No guest may enter SWGE more than one time during the reservation period") instead of keeping it a secret that they spring on people at the gate. 

But I guess we will find out soon enough, won't we?


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

alvernon90 said:


> We already know that Disney will be checking IDs for all adults and scanning QR codes for the reservations, all while trying to funnel thousands of people into the land during the shortest possible time.  So it is conceivable that they would add a third process of scanning tickets -- even though that is no guarantee because people can get around it by buying multiple shorter tickets -- but my guess is that they will not bother.
> 
> Keep in mind also that once people have the reservations, there is no percentage for Disney in turning people away.  They won't be opening up space for people in the standby line, because there is no standby line.  There is no way to get reservations now aside from booking hotels, which would only involve future reservation dates.  All Disney would accomplish is reducing the number of people who might spend money in SWGE on that particular day.  Are they really going to do that?  If they were, it seems to me they would be public and clear about it ("No guest may enter SWGE more than one time during the reservation period") instead of keeping it a secret that they spring on people at the gate.
> 
> But I guess we will find out soon enough, won't we?



I agree that by the wording presented it doesn't seem like you are not allowed to visit more than once during the first 24 days and to impose such a restriction at this time would seem something of a bait and switch. I simply pointed out in my earlier post that Disney did have the power to track and limit visits based on theme park ticket/AP if they had wanted to do so.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Two different phone CMs (one for the hotel and one for the SW line) confirmed that they will *not* be tracking and trying to block repeat visitors.  They specifically said that if an individual is listed on multiple reservations on different days, that is not a problem.  Given the certainty with which both spoke, the specifics they mentioned, and the examples they gave, I feel pretty confident in that information even though we know phone CMs can give out faulty info... they were both using the same examples and terms, too.

As expected (but I wanted to double check), they also confirmed that there's no way to cancel a non-hotel reservation in a way that makes it available to anyone else.  So there's no point to cancelling one if you have multiples at this point; you can't help anyone out that way the way you can with a dining reservation.

We plan to cancel our hotel stay and just keep the reservation we obtained this morning, but I wanted to know all of our options, and I thought this information might be helpful to others.  I'm not weighing in on the ethics of having multiple reservations or anything like that.


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

ERQTraveler said:


> Yes. I understand that ID’s are being checked, but it appears the ID’s are being used to cross check the names on the reservation, not to exclude guests due to a prior visit. All guests over 18 must show ID, and “only guests listed on the SWGE reservation with proper ID will be admitted.”
> 
> Again I find no statement from Disneyland that says guests are restricted to visiting SWGE only one time during the reservation period. I would imagine that any such restriction would be very clear. Did I miss something?
> 
> ERQ




I suppose, if you want to, you can read between the lines and try to interpret anything in a way that you want. But, I'm sorry, it seems pretty clear to me the intent is that it should be one reservation per guest. It also seems fairly clear to me that the intent is that if you have a hotel reservation, you are expected to only use the reservation they've assigned you for the hotel. If they wanted you to make multiple accounts and have multiple trips, I feel like they wouldn't keep stating one reservation per guest. Just because it doesn't specifically tell you 'no, you can't make another account to try and get a second reservation' doesn't mean you should. If a sign says 'no walking on the grass' it doesn't mean it's fine to rollerblade across it...

Sure, you were able to make the reservation now. Maybe they'll stop you when you get to the gate. Maybe they'll miss you. Who knows at this point. Can you honestly think that it's the intent though to allow that? It does seem fairly obvious that some people don't seem to care about that, or if it's fair, or if it restricts other people from seeing the land - sadly, sometimes people are just like that.





> *Guests staying at a Disneyland Resort hotel between May 31 and June 23, 2019 do not need to sign up for a reservation as they will receive a designated reservation to access Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge during their stay (one reservation per registered guest; valid theme park admission required)*. If you would like to stay at a Disneyland Resort hotel and guarantee a reservation to _Star Wars_: Galaxy’s Edge, click here to book your stay or call (714) 520-5060 now! If the hotel reservation is cancelled, the _Star Wars_: Galaxy’s Edge reservation will be cancelled.






> Q.
> 
> How do I make a reservation to visit _Star Wars_: Galaxy’s Edge at Disneyland Resort?
> A.
> 
> To visit _Star Wars_: Galaxy’s Edge at Disneyland Park between May 31, 2019 and June 23, 2019, Guests need valid theme park admission and will be required to make a reservation to access the land. There is no additional cost to make a reservation, but reservations are subject to availability. Guests staying at one of the 3 Disneyland Resort hotels during these dates will receive a designated reservation to access _Star Wars_: Galaxy’s Edge during their stay (one reservation per registered Guest); valid theme park admission is required. If the hotel reservation is cancelled, the _Star Wars_: Galaxy's Edge reservation will be cancelled.
> 
> If you are not staying at a Disneyland Resort hotel between May 31 and June 23, 2019, you can make a reservation to visit _Star Wars_: Galaxy's Edge starting at 10:00 AM Pacific Time on May 2, 2019; subject to availability. If you have not already done so, please create a Disney account before this time.
> 
> The primary Guest making the reservation for the group must provide a valid government-issued photo ID at check-in and must be 14 years of age or older, or else the entire party will be unable to access the land.
> 
> *Important Information About Adding Additional Guests*
> 
> 
> You may add up to 5 additional Guests.
> Each Guest 3 years of age or older will need a reservation.
> *Each Guest is limited to one reservation.*
> You will not be able to modify Guest names or the reservation date and time.
> You will not be able to add new Guests.
> Each adult Guest (age 18 or over) must provide a valid government-issued photo ID to access the land.
> During the reservation period, access to the experiences in _Star Wars_: Galaxy’s Edge is subject to capacity. Once you make your reservation, no changes or modifications will be allowed. Reservations are void if transferred or sold and have no cash value. Unused reservations will be forfeited and not replaced. Please continue to check the Disney Parks Blog for the latest information


----------



## ImDMous

I loved the idea of the Gold Lounge they have had (although I think it was Charter member in years past) but I never actually used it because it was very literally Members Only.  I couldn't take my husband in because he's not a member, even though all D23 events are members +1 guest.  I thought they were a bit harsh on that.  I didn't see anyone in the lounge the couple times I went past.  Maybe others were in my situation as well, I wasn't going to sit in there and enjoy some snacks and drinks by myself while my husband has to fend for himself.


----------



## RedM94

alvernon90 said:


> We already know that Disney will be checking IDs for all adults and scanning QR codes for the reservations, all while trying to funnel thousands of people into the land during the shortest possible time.  So it is conceivable that they would add a third process of scanning tickets -- even though that is no guarantee because people can get around it by buying multiple shorter tickets -- but my guess is that they will not bother.
> 
> Keep in mind also that once people have the reservations, there is no percentage for Disney in turning people away.  They won't be opening up space for people in the standby line, because there is no standby line.  There is no way to get reservations now aside from booking hotels, which would only involve future reservation dates.  All Disney would accomplish is reducing the number of people who might spend money in SWGE on that particular day.  Are they really going to do that?  If they were, it seems to me they would be public and clear about it ("No guest may enter SWGE more than one time during the reservation period") instead of keeping it a secret that they spring on people at the gate.
> 
> But I guess we will find out soon enough, won't we?



This is what it states for individuals with a DLRH reservation:


alvernon90 said:


> We already know that Disney will be checking IDs for all adults and scanning QR codes for the reservations, all while trying to funnel thousands of people into the land during the shortest possible time.  So it is conceivable that they would add a third process of scanning tickets -- even though that is no guarantee because people can get around it by buying multiple shorter tickets -- but my guess is that they will not bother.
> 
> Keep in mind also that once people have the reservations, there is no percentage for Disney in turning people away.  They won't be opening up space for people in the standby line, because there is no standby line.  There is no way to get reservations now aside from booking hotels, which would only involve future reservation dates.  All Disney would accomplish is reducing the number of people who might spend money in SWGE on that particular day.  Are they really going to do that?  If they were, it seems to me they would be public and clear about it ("No guest may enter SWGE more than one time during the reservation period") instead of keeping it a secret that they spring on people at the gate.
> 
> But I guess we will find out soon enough, won't we?



If there intent were clear, they would not have voluntarily issued to me, two SWGE reservations, one for each room I booked.  I did not ask for both, they sent me email confirmations for both.  

In the spirit of this debate, if you will, many things are open to interpretation.  What bother's me is the self righteous, not you, calling me a cheat this morning, and then booking a second reservation because they failed to read the instructions and messed up their first booking.  Funny how that works.


----------



## alvernon90

gypsy_at_heart said:


> I suppose, if you want to, you can read between the lines and try to interpret anything in a way that you want. But, I'm sorry, it seems pretty clear to me the intent is that it should be one reservation per guest.



I mean, you can keep saying that and the quoted portions do speak for themselves. But in terms of judging intent, I would look at Disney's actual actions.

As has been repeated many times in this thread, people with multiple hotel bookings (or split stays) have automatically received multiple SWGE reservations.  Disney handed out multiple reservations even though they have all the data they need to prevent it.  If they cared so much, would they do that?  Would they shift the burden to the guest to "return" a reservation that Disney has already given them?  That doesn't make much sense to me.

But in any event, it's over now.  All we can do is wait and see if those of us with multiple reservations get to ride the Falcon multiple times.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

********** said:


> I think yes on Marvel - I think we are likely to get the 2020 and maybe even 2021 slate of Marvel movies. Probably even a "Black Widow" trailer. (Which I think is shooting this summer.)
> 
> Star Wars not so sure. Clearly they will use this to push Episode 9 and possibly even the stuff on Disney + (Not sure how they are going to handle the Disney + stuff versus the panels.) But based on Iger's latest mention, I think they are still unsure how to proceed with Star Wars. Possible that you could get an announcement of the GOT show-runners movie as in what time period it's planned for, but I just don't see any SW movie that will be shooting in 2019 and I think the next SW movie is at earliest shooting in 2020 and release December 2021. So I really think any announcement won't involve cast and directors or even release date - just maybe something like "We're going forward with this story set in the old republic."
> 
> This brings up a topic. Traditionally they've always had a "Legends" panel and "Animation movie" panel on Friday, then "Live Action movie" panel and "Parks and Resorts" panel on Saturday.  Television has never had a really big panel on it's own. However, Disney has a HUGE product coming a few months after D23 - Disney +, which has a TON of big-name shows (Marvel, Disney, Lucasfilm and more).  Are we going to get a fifth panel on Sunday for Disney +?  Or does Disney+ bump one of the other panels to Sunday?



Yeah that is actually a good point. I wonder if they'll have a Disney+ panel.

They could bring in people from the Mandalorian, Wanda and Vision, Bucky and Falcon, tons of stuff. I think they'd want to promote that. And then a free month for everyone in the audience 

Even announce new stuff for the platform.


----------



## RedM94

alvernon90 said:


> I mean, you can keep saying that and the quoted portions do speak for themselves. But in terms of judging intent, I would look at Disney's actual actions.
> 
> As has been repeated many times in this thread, people with multiple hotel bookings (or split stays) have automatically received multiple SWGE reservations.  Disney handed out multiple reservations even though they have all the data they need to prevent it.  If they cared so much, would they do that?  Would they shift the burden to the guest to "return" a reservation that Disney has already given them?  That doesn't make much sense to me.
> 
> But in any event, it's over now.  All we can do is wait and see if those of us with multiple reservations get to ride the Falcon multiple times.



Thank you!  This morning someone suggested that the mods censor and disallow my comments because I was trying to take advantage of the system.  

I didn’t ask for two reservations, they gave them to me.


----------



## ERQTraveler

@gypsy_at_heart you’re proving my point.   

Each guest can make one reservation and add up to 5 guests. This does not limit the number of visits. It merely limits how many reservations each guest can make. For example, while I can make a reservation for myself, my cousin can make her own reservation and add me as her guest. Two different reservations yielding two visits. 

Disneyland does not deal with “intent.” If the intent was to limit visits to one, then Disneyland would be explicit about it. You would not have to read between the lines. To me, Disneyland has always been and is currently very clear about the terms of the reservation process and access to SWGE. 

ERQ


----------



## twodogs

I wonder how much capacity, if any, they reserved for onsite guests who have yet to book a room for June (prior to 6/24) but do book one after today?  There are still seemingly many rooms available (I checked the GCH for the weekend of 6/22 and all rooms types except Standard and some of the suites were available), and those folks would get an entrance into SWGE by virtue of their hotel stay.  I didn’t read anywhere that you only got the onsite SWGE reservation IF your room was booked prior to today, when the reservations opened to the general public.  And of course the booking page went to a message of “the only way to get a reservation now that the public offer is all sold out is to book a room.”  So, I assume that if I book a stay for that weekend in June, they will give me a SWGE reservation even though the are “sold out”.  Does anyone think differently?  I don’t really want to put down a deposit just to find out, and I frankly do NOT trust the CMs on the phone as they so often have the wrong information.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

twodogs said:


> I wonder how much capacity, if any, they reserved for onsite guests who have yet to book a room for June (prior to 6/24) but do book one after today?  There are still seemingly many rooms available (I checked the GCH for the weekend of 6/22 and all rooms types except Standard and some of the suites were available), and those folks would get an entrance into SWGE by virtue of their hotel stay.  I didn’t read anywhere that you only got the onsite SWGE reservation IF your room was booked prior to today, when the reservations opened to the general public.  And of course the booking page went to a message of “the only way to get a reservation now that the public offer is all sold out is to book a room.”  So, I assume that if I book a stay for that weekend in June, they will give me a SWGE reservation even though the are “sold out”.  Does anyone think differently?  I don’t really want to put down a deposit just to find out, and I frankly do NOT trust the CMs on the phone as they so often have the wrong information.


The hotel CM I spoke with said they have reservations set aside for every hotel guest for every day.  They “expect to sell out” the hotels. 

Grain of salt and all of that, but it seems like that’s how they’d have to have it set up.


----------



## ERQTraveler

RedM94 said:


> Thank you!  This morning someone suggested that the mods censor and disallow my comments because I was trying to take advantage of the system.
> 
> I didn’t ask for two reservations, they gave them to me.



That’s too bad that someone suggested you were taking advantage of the system. 

I think some are reading too much into the statements released by Disneyland, rather than taking them at face value. 

ERQ


----------



## RedM94

ERQTraveler said:


> That’s too bad that someone suggested you were taking advantage of the system.
> 
> I think some are reading too much into the statements released by Disneyland, rather than taking them at face value.
> 
> ERQ



As far as I am concerned, The Walt Disney Company made an offer to guarantee a SWGE reservation if I book a DLRH room.  It did not say offer valid to one per household.  Under the Uniform Commercial Code, I accepted the offer when I paid for my reservation.  Also under the uniform Commercial Code, any agreement for commerce or trade exceeding $500.00 in value, must be in writing.  The agreement for both rooms I booked are in writing.  

Please let’s not play this game.


----------



## OKC Disney Fan

Between this board and other Disney social sites, it looks like quite a few people are canceling their on site reservation if they were able to secure a reservation today.


----------



## alvernon90

twodogs said:


> I wonder how much capacity, if any, they reserved for onsite guests who have yet to book a room for June (prior to 6/24) but do book one after today?



I think the answer is this:



OKC Disney Fan said:


> Between this board and other Disney social sites, it looks like quite a few people are canceling their on site reservation if they were able to secure a reservation today.



Everyone who cancelled their room because they got a free reservation today is also tossing their original SWGE reservation back into the pot for other hotel guests.  I'm sure they anticipated quite a bit of that, so I'm guessing they have quite a few slots still open.  They just won't be giving them away for free.


----------



## skier_pete

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Yeah that is actually a good point. I wonder if they'll have a Disney+ panel.
> 
> They could bring in people from the Mandalorian, Wanda and Vision, Bucky and Falcon, tons of stuff. I think they'd want to promote that. And then a free month for everyone in the audience
> 
> Even announce new stuff for the platform.



Exactly, it's probably a bigger deal for them to promote that than the movies.


----------



## njchris

I'm surprised there's any rooms open.  But when I think about it, Rise of the Resistance won't be open for a while. I'd bet if people are going to plunk down a lot for a vacation, they want both rides operating.  I've seen people post they cancelled when they heard only one ride will be open.


----------



## Castillo Mom

I'm over the subject of, "Will I be turned away if I have more than one SWGE reservation", we'll just have to wait and see.

Any comments on whether the park will reach capacity on 5/31/19?  If so, wonder what happens if one has a SWGE reservation at 2:00 and they show up at noon to closed turnstiles?


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

ERQTraveler said:


> @gypsy_at_heart you’re proving my point.
> 
> Each guest can make one reservation and add up to 5 guests. This does not limit the number of visits. It merely limits how many reservations each guest can make. For example, while I can make a reservation for myself, my cousin can make her own reservation and add me as her guest. Two different reservations yielding two visits.
> 
> Disneyland does not deal with “intent.” If the intent was to limit visits to one, then Disneyland would be explicit about it. You would not have to read between the lines. To me, Disneyland has always been and is currently very clear about the terms of the reservation process and access to SWGE.
> 
> ERQ



I think we're going to have to agree to disagree here. As it says the primary guest is making the reservation for the group - therefore guests are part of the reservation. You are only allowed to have one reservation. It seems obvious to me that each guest has a reservation as part of that reservation. You keep introducing the term 'visit' as if it's separate from reservation when Disney hasn't used it as a term. To me that seem like reading between the lines to try to get around what seems plain to me. You obviously don't see it that way - so, agree to disagree. I'm not going to say I couldn't be wrong, no one is perfect and I think we should all leave room for being wrong.  In fact,  I also think Disneyland has always been and is currently very clear about the terms of the reservation process and access to SWGE - however I see the clarity of the terms rather differently than you. 

I never intended to seek another reservation for SWGE simply because I think others should be given a fair shot to see it too. I have the ability to book an on site hotel, not everyone does, I already have my spot. I just honestly feel bad for people who came from other place to see SWGE and now won't have the opportunity to even see it once - especially if they may not be able to take another trip to Disney in the next couple years. I understand some people booked split stays at hotels not intending to get 2 reservations and ended up with them - I honestly haven't been addressing that because that doesn't seem like it's their fault. In the past I've had to book split stays to get a room for all the days I wanted. 

When SWGE opens, maybe people with extra reservations will get in, maybe they won't - I just hope that if it turns out that they can't get in, we won't have anyone fighting with CMs over it.


----------



## alvernon90

Important question for people with 8:00 a.m. reservations -- will it still be possible to try the drinks at Oga's Cantina?  I know they don't start serving beer at rope drop over at DCA, but this is a weird situation.  It would be terrible if the cantina is closed for the first few hours of the morning, forcing the morning reservation people to cram in at the same time the 11:00 crowd is coming in.


----------



## HydroGuy

TaytonsTourGuide said:


> We've never been to D23 and were hoping to go Saturday and Sunday this year.  it looks like we may only be able to do one day though.  Is that enough time?  And which day do we go with?  (just me and my 10 year old son)





theluckyrabbit said:


> Historically, Saturday has been the big day, so you might want to do that. But Saturday is usually the most crowded because it sells out. (Think approx. 40,000 of your fellow Disney fans!) If you don't plan to try to "do it all" (because that isn't realistic and is the path to insanity), but have a general idea of things you'd like to experience, one day is fine. It can be fun to have a more laid back day, cruising the show floor, shopping without pressure, and seeing whatever strikes your fancy.


I agree Saturday. Sunday there usually are some cool things but all the major events are mostly over by then. Those happen Friday + Saturday.


----------



## Astylla

Something to keep in mind about possible multiple reservations - it does state one per guest, and to test this theory after I got mine I went back into the queue and used my same login, and was prompted in black text that this account already has a reservation. Now note that I used the SAME account to make this free one as I did for my hotel reservation that was assigned.

 This tells me  a few things :

1. Resort and open reservations are NOT connected by online account or by name alone.
Since tickets are not required to be attached to the account to make either reservation it seems unlikely this step will be implemented. 

2. The names I used were exactly the same for my resort and free reservation. 

3. From a logistical standpoint I believe based on the above different ACCOUNTS can have the same individuals listed and be considered separate "guests" , as in this case "one per guest" seems to imply the account it is made under versus the physical names. This makes sense because as states earlier how many common names are there,  and non passholders could have the same name and be locked out wrongly. Now the only workaround would be to scan the tickets as some suggested which has never been mentioned but that doesn't mean it won't be implemented. 

This is more observation and food for thought on the subject not an intent to stir things up.


----------



## njchris




----------



## wench

alvernon90 said:


> Important question for people with 8:00 a.m. reservations -- will it still be possible to try the drinks at Oga's Cantina?  I know they don't start serving beer at rope drop over at DCA, but this is a weird situation.  It would be terrible if the cantina is closed for the first few hours of the morning, forcing the morning reservation people to cram in at the same time the 11:00 crowd is coming in.


That’s a good point.  I personally think they’ll have it open, even if they plan to have a later regular open time down the line.  They pretty much have to open it or risk rioting.  Some of the drinks are non-alcoholic, so they can always serve just those in that he morning, if they don’t want to do liquor at that time.


----------



## soniam

ImDMous said:


> I loved the idea of the Gold Lounge they have had (although I think it was Charter member in years past) but I never actually used it because it was very literally Members Only.  I couldn't take my husband in because he's not a member, even though all D23 events are members +1 guest.  I thought they were a bit harsh on that.  I didn't see anyone in the lounge the couple times I went past.  Maybe others were in my situation as well, I wasn't going to sit in there and enjoy some snacks and drinks by myself while my husband has to fend for himself.



I was wondering if guests were allowed in. I couldn't tell from the video. This is my first year. I am hoping they do. I have some going with me that may not be gold or even members at that point. I have a gold family membership though. I wonder if I could snag stuff for them. Luckily, they won't be by themselves, just me


----------



## DavidNYC

ateam79828592 said:


> I thought it was kinda odd that about 1.5 hours in...only about 6-7 days gone with seemingly lots of time slots open of on other days...and then in the last 30 minutes or so...they were all the rest of the reservations were gone.  almost like they had a 2 hour window allowed.



It actually makes perfect sense if you think about it.  Assuming that people were making reservations at a relatively equal pace across the open slots, you would expect them all to fill up around the same time (but expecting weekends to fill first).  Think of having 20 glasses on the ground during a rain storm.  For an hour they'll all still have some room left and then there will come a 5-10 minute period when they'll all fill up.


----------



## wideeyedwonder

hjgaus said:


> OKAY..... I'm in for a second date!!!    I have the 1st from the Villa ressie



How do you get a reservation date and time for a stay at the GC villas?  We've had a reservation there for June 1-4 from way way back, before they even announced the GE opening dates.  How did you get a reservation before checking in?  Thanks!


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

wench said:


> That’s a good point.  I personally think they’ll have it open, even if they plan to have a later regular open time down the line.  They pretty much have to open it or risk rioting.  Some of the drinks are non-alcoholic, so they can always serve just those in that he morning, if they don’t want to do liquor at that time.



I hope they will have it open. I have an 8am reservation and I’d like to try a non alcoholic beverage if possible


----------



## wench

wideeyedwonder said:


> How do you get a reservation date and time for a stay at the GC villas?  We've had a reservation there for June 1-4 from way way back, before they even announced the GE opening dates.  How did you get a reservation before checking in?  Thanks!


You just have to call & ask when your reservation is.  Most DVC members didn’t get their email.


----------



## cmwade77

wideeyedwonder said:


> How do you get a reservation date and time for a stay at the GC villas?  We've had a reservation there for June 1-4 from way way back, before they even announced the GE opening dates.  How did you get a reservation before checking in?  Thanks!


They will email you at the email address associated with the reservation.


----------



## wideeyedwonder

Thx!


----------



## cmwade77

I will say that I think everyone who made duplicate reservations will be shocked and upset when Disney can cancels *ALL* of their reservations for violating the terms and conditions that you clearly agreed to when making the reservation. This would be easy enough to determine by IP address and cross checking names to see if there are duplicates made from the same IP address.

It was quite clear, one *VISIT* per person during the reservation period. Not per day, not per ticket, not per Disney account, not with different lead guests. This means if you go on May 31, you cannot go to Galaxy's Edge until after the reservation period has ended late in June. And finding ways to try to get around this rule violated the terms of making the reservation and should invalidate said reservation.

Additionally, reading through the email, it sounds like everyone's ID will be recorded when you arrive for your reservation and if you try for a second time you will be turned away, so even if it isn't canceled, don't think you are getting in a second time. This is better than scanning tickets, as someone could have purchased multiple one day tickets. Even if you have say both a passport and drivers license, scanning one will reveal if the other has already been used.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Castillo Mom said:


> I'm over the subject of, "Will I be turned away if I have more than one SWGE reservation", we'll just have to wait and see.
> 
> Any comments on whether the park will reach capacity on 5/31/19?  If so, wonder what happens if one has a SWGE reservation at 2:00 and they show up at noon to closed turnstiles?


Someone asked this on the Disneyland Annual Passholders Facebook page.


----------



## cmwade77

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Someone asked this on the Disneyland Annual Passholders Facebook page.
> View attachment 398647


Yes, there have been similar issues years ago and they simply setup a special gate for those with reservations to allow them to enter the park, even when "at capacity". Obviously they will have accounted for the people with reservations when calculation if they are at capacity.


----------



## GoldeneyezCA

My husband and I ended up with 2 sets of reservations because we got in at about the same time from 2 different locations, and then contacted each other a few minutes later.  It wasn’t intentional. But as has been said as nauseum above, there is nothing on the Parks Blog, FAQ’s or reservation confirmation that states that guests are limited to one visit during the reservation period.  

They’re checking ID’s to make sure we aren’t sneaking random people in with our reservations, since they are non-transferable. If they wanted to block people from multiple visits, the reservation would have to be linked to a ticket or AP the way Magic Bands and FP’s are in WDW.  But they aren’t asking for that - they want a QR code and ID, not our tickets or AP’s.  Honestly, it would be terrible customer service to cancel reservations, and there is no reason for it, since they obviously never limited the number of visits.  

Can we talk about something else?  We’re going Sat Jun 1, and I’m wondering how the DL EMH crowds are going to affect my parking, security and wait times.  I expect that hotel guest with reservations will go to EMH and just hang around the SWGE entrance until they can get in.  For those with 8 am reservations on opening weekend, when are you planning on arriving at the gate?


----------



## dina444444

GoldeneyezCA said:


> My husband and I ended up with 2 sets of reservations because we got in at about the same time from 2 different locations, and then contacted each other a few minutes later.  It wasn’t intentional. But as has been said as nauseum above, there is nothing on the Parks Blog, FAQ’s or reservation confirmation that states that guests are limited to one visit during the reservation period.
> 
> They’re checking ID’s to make sure we aren’t sneaking random people in with our reservations, since they are non-transferable. If they wanted to block people from multiple visits, the reservation would have to be linked to a ticket or AP the way Magic Bands and FP’s are in WDW.  But they aren’t asking for that - they want a QR code and ID, not our tickets or AP’s.  Honestly, it would be terrible customer service to cancel reservations, and there is no reason for it, since they obviously never limited the number of visits.
> 
> Can we talk about something else?  We’re going Sat Jun 1, and I’m wondering how the DL EMH crowds are going to affect my parking, security and wait times.  I expect that hotel guest with reservations will go to EMH and just hang around the SWGE entrance until they can get in.  For those with 8 am reservations on opening weekend, when are you planning on arriving at the gate?


We have the 8am slot on 5/31 and are planning to arrive by 6:30 at the latest. Probably earlier.


----------



## cmwade77

GoldeneyezCA said:


> My husband and I ended up with 2 sets of reservations because we got in at about the same time from 2 different locations, and then contacted each other a few minutes later.  It wasn’t intentional. But as has been said as nauseum above, there is nothing on the Parks Blog, FAQ’s or reservation confirmation that states that guests are limited to one visit during the reservation period.
> 
> They’re checking ID’s to make sure we aren’t sneaking random people in with our reservations, since they are non-transferable. If they wanted to block people from multiple visits, the reservation would have to be linked to a ticket or AP the way Magic Bands and FP’s are in WDW.  But they aren’t asking for that - they want a QR code and ID, not our tickets or AP’s.  Honestly, it would be terrible customer service to cancel reservations, and there is no reason for it, since they obviously never limited the number of visits.
> 
> Can we talk about something else?  We’re going Sat Jun 1, and I’m wondering how the DL EMH crowds are going to affect my parking, security and wait times.  I expect that hotel guest with reservations will go to EMH and just hang around the SWGE entrance until they can get in.  For those with 8 am reservations on opening weekend, when are you planning on arriving at the gate?


Actually it was stated quite clearly in the TOS and on Disneyland.com before you even clicked to go to the reservation page that it is is one visit per person during the reservation period and the Terms and conditions (you know the fine print nobody bothers to read) states they can cancel your reservations if you violate them.

As for planning on when to arrive, I would call Disney and find out when security is opening that morning and be outside security at least an hour before that. You will probably find people camping out overnight even though they aren't supposed to.


----------



## GoldeneyezCA

Thank you for the security tip. I’ve rope-dropped Diagon Alley and Pandora within a few months of them opening, but I really feel like this will be on another level entirely.  It would be nice if they had a line at the gate for people with 8 am reservations...


----------



## cmwade77

GoldeneyezCA said:


> Thank you for the security tip. I’ve rope-dropped Diagon Alley and Pandora within a few months of them opening, but I really feel like this will be on another level entirely.  It would be nice if they had a line at the gate for people with 8 am reservations...


The problem isn't at the gate, although that could be an issue, it is going to be getting through security and with so many different entrance points through security now it would be difficult to establish special lines at all of them.


----------



## ardanxela

X


----------



## theluckyrabbit

theluckyrabbit said:


> Received a response from the D23 team. The cancellation email was a mistake. However, upon checking DH's D23 account, it still hasn't updated like it was supposed to today. So, technically, his membership expired yesterday and...? All the information looks current, so we'll see what happens. D23 said to wait for several days to see if the renewal goes through.
> ETA: Just received an email from D23 saying that DH's membership renewed without any problems. I went to D23.com to double check that everything was in order, e.g. right membership level, and it was. Sigh of relief...


Update on this: received a very nice email today from a D23 team member apologizing for all the trouble and any upset caused. She said this was totally D23's error and that she checked DH's account personally to make sure that everything was valid. I appreciated her following up on this. What was odd was that, after the emails saying that D23 was moving to their own site, her email came from ShopDisney.


----------



## Castillo Mom

cmwade77 said:


> Actually it was stated quite clearly in the TOS and on Disneyland.com before you even clicked to go to the reservation page that it is is one visit per person during the reservation period and the Terms and conditions (you know the fine print nobody bothers to read) states they can cancel your reservations if you violate them.
> 
> As for planning on when to arrive, I would call Disney and find out when security is opening that morning and be outside security at least an hour before that. You will probably find people camping out overnight even though they aren't supposed to.



Why are you so intent on proving your point?  Do you have a personal stake in this?  The policy for disallowing multiple reservations wouldn’t have been hidden in the fine print or Disney would have a PR nightmare on their hands for turning people away at point of service. 

Either way, can we move on?


----------



## Castillo Mom

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Someone asked this on the Disneyland Annual Passholders Facebook page.
> View attachment 398647



Thank you for the helpful info!


----------



## Vala

Castillo Mom said:


> Why are you so intent on proving your point?  Do you have a personal stake in this?  The policy for disallowing multiple reservations wouldn’t have been hidden in the fine print or Disney would have a PR nightmare on their hands for turning people away at point of service.
> 
> Either way, can we move on?



Maybe they changed their minds and removed that bit before reservations opened? 

I did also see that paragraph cmwade77 is refering to. It was definitely on about an hour before reservations opened when I spotted it, and it wasn't exactly in the fine print at that point. 

It was on one of the first 2 pages I clicked, before I got onto the actual page. I want to say part of the FAQ, but I was so rushed at that point I genuinely do not recall where exactly it was. I only have documentation it was there because I messaged my other friends that were trying about it.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

This thread (The Return of Lime Green Mickey Head for SWGE) was made for DISers in SWGE, but it might be fun for Expo, too.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Since there is no way for us to know more about the multiple reservation issue until Disney clarifies this or until SWGE opens and people start testing this in practice, let's stop the pointless arguing. If someone receives an official reply from Disney in specific answer to some of these questions, please post the updated information. Otherwise, let's move on with constructive discussion that will help all of us, and anyone else following, who will soon be visiting SWGE.


----------



## Sandeep1

I have sort of an interesting question.  Do you think the parks will be at capacity the first few days of June? 

I'm asking because assume on June 3, for example, that I go to California Adventure in the morning.  Then mid-late afternoon I decided to go to Disneyland because I have a SWGE reservation for 8pm-12am.  If DL is at capacity, but I show them I have a reservation, do they let me in?


----------



## Sandeep1

theluckyrabbit said:


> Since there is no way for us to know more about the multiple reservation issue until Disney clarifies this or until SWGE opens and people start testing this in practice, let's stop the pointless arguing. If someone receives an official reply from Disney in specific answer to some of these questions, please post the updated information. Otherwise, let's move on with constructive discussion that will help all of us, and anyone else following, who will soon be visiting SWGE.



Good post.  It's one thing to give an opinion/thoughts on what is going to happen.  But it is another to present your opinion as fact just because you want it to be so (I'll never understand that approach).


----------



## MarBee

I’m debating on when to take my first (and possibly only) trip to Disneyland. I currently don’t have a reservation to SWGE, and I cannot afford the on property reservations.  I’m a little bummed about the reservations but more concerned about the crowds.  

Do you think crowds will be awful June 18-23?  OR do you think most people will be waiting until after the 23rd when a reservation isn’t required to visit SWGE/the parks?

I know nobody actually knows, but I’m looking for your best guesses and theories.  I’m trying to decide if I should move our trip back or keep it as is...


----------



## RedM94

X


----------



## Sandeep1

MarBee said:


> I’m debating on when to take my first (and possibly only) trip to Disneyland. I currently don’t have a reservation to SWGE, and I cannot afford the on property reservations.  I’m a little bummed about the reservations but more concerned about the crowds.
> 
> Do you think crowds will be awful June 18-23?  OR do you think most people will be waiting until after the 23rd when a reservation isn’t required to visit SWGE/the parks?
> 
> I know nobody actually knows, but I’m looking for your best guesses and theories.  I’m trying to decide if I should move our trip back or keep it as is...



If you're only going to go to DL once in your life, and you don't have a SWGE reservation, I can't really see the logic in wanting to go June 18-23.  You will be smashed in the crowds and, on top of that, you won't get the benefit of participating in the main draw.

So I would suggest to either move your trip before the end of May so you can go before SWGE opens OR go another time.  Maybe next year (not weekends or holidays).


----------



## theluckyrabbit

MarBee said:


> I’m debating on when to take my first (and possibly only) trip to Disneyland. I currently don’t have a reservation to SWGE, and I cannot afford the on property reservations.  I’m a little bummed about the reservations but more concerned about the crowds.
> 
> Do you think crowds will be awful June 18-23?  OR do you think most people will be waiting until after the 23rd when a reservation isn’t required to visit SWGE/the parks?
> 
> I know nobody actually knows, but I’m looking for your best guesses and theories.  I’m trying to decide if I should move our trip back or keep it as is...


If you really want to see SWGE, but don't have access to a reservation, just wait until after June 23rd when reservations no longer will be required. But I would wait a little longer into the summer so that you can do as much research as you can here to prepare yourself for what to expect. Tips, strategies, updates, etc. will start showing up on this board very quickly after SWGE opens. Even if you keep your original trip dates, you might not see the new land, but you will be able to prepare yourself by reading all the news here before you leave.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Someone asked this on the Disneyland Annual Passholders Facebook page.
> View attachment 398647





Sandeep1 said:


> I have sort of an interesting question.  Do you think the parks will be at capacity the first few days of June?
> 
> I'm asking because assume on June 3, for example, that I go to California Adventure in the morning.  Then mid-late afternoon I decided to go to Disneyland because I have a SWGE reservation for 8pm-12am.  If DL is at capacity, but I show them I have a reservation, do they let me in?


The first post above should answer your question (see the attachment) -- if the answer from Disney is accurate. According to Disney, if you can show a valid SWGE reservation for that date and time, you will be allowed in even if the park is at capacity. (Keeping in mind, of course, that there are different levels of gate closures -- level 1 or 2 would not be a problem; the highest level would mean that no one could enter until the Fire Marshall allowed it.)


----------



## SomeGuyInOz

cmwade77 said:


> Actually it was stated quite clearly in the TOS and on Disneyland.com before you even clicked to go to the reservation page that it is is one visit per person during the reservation period and the Terms and conditions (you know the fine print nobody bothers to read) states they can cancel your reservations if you violate them.



If that's the case then post a link or an excerpt from the applicable T&Cs.  I don't remember reading it anywhere, which doesn't mean it wasn't written somewhere, but I did read everything I possibly could and the only definitive information I could find from Disney was that you were limited to one reservation per Disney account.  That is different to one reservation per person.

Edit: I guess it says "per guest". It's still not black and white, though. I know there are many people with multiple reservations simply because of the way the system worked and friends adding friends as guests. No big deal.


----------



## crvetter

SomeGuyInOz said:


> If that's the case then post a link or an excerpt from the applicable T&Cs.  I don't remember reading it anywhere, which doesn't mean it wasn't written somewhere, but I did read everything I possibly could and the only definitive information I could find from Disney was that you were limited to one reservation *per Disney account*.  That is different to one reservation *per person*.


In all honesty my guess is this post is what was being referred to and caused the divide on here. Under Important Information About Adding Additional Guests

https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...pening-may-31st.3738392/page-46#post-60568756


----------



## RedM94

The two emails I received from for my reservations state:

There is one reserved space for each registered hotel guest. *You receive only one Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge reservation for your entire stay.* You do not have a reservation for every day of your stay.

When I called, I was told my stay is my reservation.  Since I have two reservations, I have two “stays,” and therefore am entitled to two reservations for SWGE.


----------



## BadPinkTink

ok, my 2 cents

I dont understand why some people are all in a flutter that other people have multiple reservations. I say good for them, they have taken a risk and if it works out that they get multiple experiences, then wow, how amazing is that. Yes it is a risk, but the reservations are free and I bet that many others have taken that risk, whether intentionally or unintentionally.  Yeah sure in a cutsey world, its nice to say, oh I'll just do one reservation, so that others can have a chance, but in the real world, its not like that.

All this conversation reminds me of a time 10 years ago, when a certain singer was supposed to do a concert residency in London. Concert tickets were approx $80. Alot of people , including myself were buying tickets for multiple concerts throughout the residency. We were local or could get to London easily and we had the money for multiple concert tickets, so of course we bought as many tickets as we could. We were called selfish, people told us we should not be buying multiple concert tickets, that it wasnt right that we would be going to 8 or 10 or more concerts, while others missed out and couldnt even get 1 concert ticket due to them being sold out. So what, I just saw it as sour grapes and jealousy. Like with the Star Wars Reservations, its the luck of the draw.  These online sales for high demand events are a complete lottery. Some are more prepared than others and take steps to increase their chances, like having multiple devices logged in, or multiple people in the same party applying.

All this talk about the Star Wars Galaxys Edge multiple reservations is going no where. Those with multiple reservations are feeling offended and those with a single reservation are feeling jealous. Its just going round in circles and NOTHING can be done at this stage. Stop ruining the excitement for yourselves with pointless snipping at each over who gets more time in Galaxys Edge.

Lets get back to the fun, seriously people, we have DAYS to go until Galaxys Edge is open, and we are part of it.

Now has anyone any idea how much this Blue Milk will cost, as Im in the middle of my budget planning???


----------



## RedM94

@BadPinkTink 

Bravo!  

*All this talk about the Star Wars Galaxys Edge multiple reservations is going no where. Those with multiple reservations are feeling offended and those with a single reservation are feeling jealous. Its just going round in circles and NOTHING can be done at this stage. Stop ruining the excitement for yourselves with pointless snipping at each over who gets more time in Galaxys Edge.*

Very well said.


----------



## cadien

alvernon90 said:


> Keep in mind also that once people have the reservations, there is no percentage for Disney in turning people away.  They won't be opening up space for people in the standby line, because there is no standby line.  There is no way to get reservations now aside from booking hotels, which would only involve future reservation dates.  All Disney would accomplish is reducing the number of people who might spend money in SWGE on that particular day.  Are they really going to do that?  If they were, it seems to me they would be public and clear about it ("No guest may enter SWGE more than one time during the reservation period") instead of keeping it a secret that they spring on people at the gate.



There's definitely a balance though. The less crowded the land is, the more people are going to spend apiece. Especially on the time-consuming things that also happen to cost the most, like the droids and the custom sabers. There were so many things we'd intended to buy on our last World Showcase visit that we ended up just skipping because the lines at the register were too long.


----------



## bethwc101

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Two different phone CMs (one for the hotel and one for the SW line) confirmed that they will *not* be tracking and trying to block repeat visitors.  They specifically said that if an individual is listed on multiple reservations on different days, that is not a problem.  Given the certainty with which both spoke, the specifics they mentioned, and the examples they gave, I feel pretty confident in that information even though we know phone CMs can give out faulty info... they were both using the same examples and terms, too.
> 
> As expected (but I wanted to double check), they also confirmed that there's no way to cancel a non-hotel reservation in a way that makes it available to anyone else.  So there's no point to cancelling one if you have multiples at this point; you can't help anyone out that way the way you can with a dining reservation.
> 
> We plan to cancel our hotel stay and just keep the reservation we obtained this morning, but I wanted to know all of our options, and I thought this information might be helpful to others.  I'm not weighing in on the ethics of having multiple reservations or anything like that.





Castillo Mom said:


> I'm over the subject of, "Will I be turned away if I have more than one SWGE reservation", we'll just have to wait and see.
> 
> Any comments on whether the park will reach capacity on 5/31/19?  If so, wonder what happens if one has a SWGE reservation at 2:00 and they show up at noon to closed turnstiles?





cmwade77 said:


> Actually it was stated quite clearly in the TOS and on Disneyland.com before you even clicked to go to the reservation page that it is is one visit per person during the reservation period and the Terms and conditions (you know the fine print nobody bothers to read) states they can cancel your reservations if you violate them.
> 
> As for planning on when to arrive, I would call Disney and find out when security is opening that morning and be outside security at least an hour before that. You will probably find people camping out overnight even though they aren't supposed to.



Based on what skygirl says,  it sounds like they were anticipating people making multiple reservations under different accounts/friends/spouses
Two different phone CMs (one for the hotel and one for the SW line) confirmed that they will *not* be tracking and trying to block repeat visitors.  They specifically said that if an individual is listed on multiple reservations on different days, that is not a problem.  Given the certainty with which both spoke, the specifics they mentioned, and the examples they gave, I feel pretty confident in that information even though we know phone CMs can give out faulty info... they were both using the same examples and terms, too.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Again, enough with the debating and arguing about the multiple reservation issue. I don't want to lock this thread because there is good discussion going on here. Until we have an *official* answer from Disney, all speculation and personal interpretation is not helpful. Trying to guess other people's motivation also is unproductive and unhelpful. But working together to focus on getting the most out of and making the most efficient use out of our limited time in SWGE? That is helpful!


----------



## NorthernCalMom

Never mind...


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

I am curious what time people with 8am reservations are planning on arriving to the parks and what the line up process might be. 

I have a bit of a unique situation in rhE I’m leaving my baby home for SWGE, and I’ll need to pump immediately before entering the land at 8am and immediately after exiting the land. I’ll need to use the baby care center in DL before I get into line for SWGR. I wonder what time the baby care center is open? Before regular park opening since it’s on Main Street?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Please drop the multiple reservation topic. No more stirring the pot. When we get official word from Disney, then we can discuss that.


Good question on the hours for the Baby Care Center. If they're not open, would First Aid let you use a private area? I'm sure they wouldn't be busy at that hour.


----------



## Rich M

I am guessing that there might be a line forming to enter before your designated time for entry.  I personally don't want to stand in line for an hour just to get into the land. Any thoughts on how long it might take for that line to get through before I can just walk right in?


----------



## alvernon90

theluckyrabbit said:


> Please drop the multiple reservation topic. No more stirring the pot. When we get official word from Disney, then we can discuss that.



Will we at least be allowed to discuss what Disney is actually doing when the time comes, even if Disney never puts out a clarification of their rules.  Our family has three reservations for June 8-9, and I will be very curious to see what Disney is doing in the weeks before in order to make a determination on how to proceed with our own reservations.  I'd hate to see a total ban when plenty of people will benefit from sharing info about how return visits are being treated on the ground.


----------



## alvernon90

Rich M said:


> Any thoughts on how long it might take for that line to get through before I can just walk right in?



This will depend on how many CMs they have checking people through, but my guess it that it would be at least an hour.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

alvernon90 said:


> Will we at least be allowed to discuss what Disney is actually doing when the time comes, even if Disney never puts out a clarification of their rules...


I would ask you what answer your common sense tells you, especially based on your experience here on this board. Once people calm down and see reason once again, it should be much easier to discuss pertinent issues based on as much fact as we can gather. I just want to let the dust settle first so people here can see more clearly.
And no one said "total ban." Please don't put words in my mouth. Once things calm down and we actually get some facts to work with, the discussion (NB discussion, not arguing) can continue.


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

I’m assuming, and correct me if I’m wrong, if I show up at 8:30am for my 8:00am slot, we will still be let in?

I have to arrange DAS for my dad first thing that morning (with him of course) as their flight gets in late the night before. He isn’t a speedy mover so I’m pretty sure we’re going to be slightly late


----------



## theluckyrabbit

gypsy_at_heart said:


> I’m assuming, and correct me if I’m wrong, if I show up at 8:30am for my 8:00am slot, we will still be let in?
> 
> I have to arrange DAS for my dad first thing that morning (with him of course) as their flight gets in late the night before. He isn’t a speedy mover so I’m pretty sure we’re going to be slightly late


One good thing is that City Hall is open before park opening, and at that time there usually isn't a line or much of a line. So that should work in your favor.
ETA: regarding being late, you have enough time to read lots of reviews of other people's experience before your trip dates. So keep an eye on what time people got in line and whether anyone showed up later.


----------



## ardanxela

MarBee said:


> I’m debating on when to take my first (and possibly only) trip to Disneyland. I currently don’t have a reservation to SWGE, and I cannot afford the on property reservations.  I’m a little bummed about the reservations but more concerned about the crowds.
> 
> Do you think crowds will be awful June 18-23?  OR do you think most people will be waiting until after the 23rd when a reservation isn’t required to visit SWGE/the parks?
> 
> I know nobody actually knows, but I’m looking for your best guesses and theories.  I’m trying to decide if I should move our trip back or keep it as is...


I would think the crowds would be worse once the reservation period ends. If you don't mind missing out on seeing SWGE, I'd keep your current dates. Like you said, there's no way to know though.


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey

Even though it's reservations only for the first month, I wonder if they will list the wait times on the app.   I know it's only one ride, but it would be kind of nice for us to see so we could get an idea of the craziness.


----------



## alvernon90

gypsy_at_heart said:


> I’m assuming, and correct me if I’m wrong, if I show up at 8:30am for my 8:00am slot, we will still be let in?



My guess is that at 8:30 there will still be people in line who showed up at 8:00 but haven't gotten in yet because of the elaborate check-in process, so Disney won't even notice.  But I expect that you will be allowed to enter the land at any time.  (Whether they will let you leave and return is another question.)


----------



## alvernon90

theluckyrabbit said:


> I would ask you what answer your common sense tells you, especially based on your experience here on this board.



Thank you.  I have quite a bit of experience on this board, from which I have learned that my common sense is never a good predictor of what the moderators will do.  Your transparency and clear articulation of the rules are much appreciated!


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

theluckyrabbit said:


> Please drop the multiple reservation topic. No more stirring the pot. When we get official word from Disney, then we can discuss that.
> 
> 
> Good question on the hours for the Baby Care Center. If they're not open, would First Aid let you use a private area? I'm sure they wouldn't be busy at that hour.


Thank you, I hadn’t thought about first aid. 

It’s been a long time since I’ve arrived for rope drop. How early can we enter through the turnstiles for an 8am opening?


----------



## wench

njchris said:


> View attachment 398641


I liked this post yesterday, but I just came across it again today.  I found myself overcome by the need to say this is my favorite post!  EVER!!!


----------



## alvernon90

wench said:


> They pretty much have to open it or risk rioting. Some of the drinks are non-alcoholic, so they can always serve just those in that he morning, if they don’t want to do liquor at that time



I fear this might be right.  They have to open it but might not serve the full menu.  That would be too bad.  When I visited Harry Potter in Orlando they certainly had no problem with selling beer for breakfast, I hope Disney does the same.


----------



## KPeterso

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> I am curious what time people with 8am reservations are planning on arriving to the parks and what the line up process might be.
> 
> I have a bit of a unique situation in rhE I’m leaving my baby home for SWGE, and I’ll need to pump immediately before entering the land at 8am and immediately after exiting the land. I’ll need to use the baby care center in DL before I get into line for SWGR. I wonder what time the baby care center is open? Before regular park opening since it’s on Main Street?



I am also wondering on this. We go 6/7, so I will be watching the reports the whole week before. We have an 8 AM time, and are pretty good at getting there for rope drop usually. But, this will be different and I will want to be there very early most likely. My Mom will hate that as she is not the best in the AM, but I know we need to arrive early and will need a few extra minutes to stop to grab a wheelchair for her. Really thinking it is time to buy one and skip the step to rent one.


----------



## dieumeye

Until reports from the first few days come in, it's hard to know how to time out arrival for an 8am entry to SW:GE. My fear is that I'll arrive early, but not early enough, which will lead to bottlenecks that'll mean I can't actually get into SW:GE until after the reservation time, which would obviously cut down on my 4 hour block. Here's my thought process...

*Time to park car.* Usually not bad first thing in the AM (at least at M&F) but expecting more people than usual showing up so this could back up at the toll booths. I forget, will the new structure be open by then?

*Time at security.* Again, usually not too bad early in the AM at the lot or on the DTD/DLH side for EMH. But it can back up pretty fast once people start streaming in from PPH and DLH. We know the hotels are sold out the first few days, so this could be a big bottleneck.

*Time at main gate.* Another big bottleneck opportunity. I assume that they'll let people into Main Street before the 8am opening as usual, and I hope that they actually start letting people in extra early, say 7:30 or even 7am just to get the crowd flow in order.

*Time at rope.* Unclear how this will work. They could hold people for normal rope drop at 8am, but that would mean a mad dash to SW:GE entrance. I'm actually assuming they'll have some kind of dedicated line in place for SW:GE that you can get in as soon as you are through main gate.

*Time waiting to get into SW:GE.* How soon will they start processing people and letting them into the land? If it is at 8am, which I would expect, only the first few people in line will actually get their full 4 hour block. It shouldn't take too long (I hope) to scan reservation codes, but if it's like waiting at the main gate, it could easily be 15 minutes.

Other questions & thoughts:

A lot depends on how many people are in each reservation block. Hundreds? Thousands? Smuggler's Run can supposedly handle 1800 per hour, so that's 7200 in 4 hours operating at maximum efficiency. It doesn't make sense that they'd let in more people than could actually experience the ride, or to expect the ride to operate at 100% efficiency all day. You have to assume there are some people who will go into SW:GE but not ride, but that's probably not too many people.

Will the line be too long to attempt multiple rides in the 4 hour block? If you just wanted to ride and not do anything else, how many times do you think you could ride? Once? Twice? More? Haven't seen anything to suggest you are limited to one ride.

Will you be able to stay in line if your reservation time has expired? This is for shops and especially the ride. If you've waited in line for an hour (to ride, or for a lightsaber, or some weird milk) it doesn't seem right to kick people out. If you can stay in line, then I'd try to ride Smuggler's Run first thing, then do other stuff with the rest of my time, and then hop back in Smuggler's Run line just before my reservation expires.

Will they use all 3 entrances (Fantasyland, Big Thunder, Critter Country)? Using all three entrances would speed up the entry process and distribute the crowd.


----------



## njchris

dieumeye said:


> A lot depends on how many people are in each reservation block. Hundreds? Thousands? Smuggler's Run can supposedly handle 1800 per hour, so that's 7200 in 4 hours operating at maximum efficiency. It doesn't make sense that they'd let in more people than could actually experience the ride, or to expect the ride to operate at 100% efficiency all day. You have to assume there are some people who will go into SW:GE but not ride, but that's probably not too many people.


 I've heard a rumor of 3000 people per reservation block.  I knew I should have listed 2,999 people as guests on my reservation!


----------



## twodogs

dieumeye said:


> Will you be able to stay in line if your reservation time has expired? This is for shops and especially the ride. If you've waited in line for an hour (to ride, or for a lightsaber, or some weird milk) it doesn't seem right to kick people out. If you can stay in line, then I'd try to ride Smuggler's Run first thing, then do other stuff with the rest of my time, and then hop back in Smuggler's Run line just before my reservation expires..



I can't imagine that they will let people stay in after the time block because then it has a domino effect on the rest of the day, but who knows?  If people from the 8-noon block are getting in line at 11:59 for the ride, and the line is 2 hours long, then that worsens the crowds and makes the ride line that much longer for the 11-3 guests and so on.  At the Halloween parties when they do the wrist bands, if you don't have the wrist band, you can't get in line for a ride after the "cut off time".  But I think they let you stay in line if you join the line before the cut off time, so maybe they will let you get in line one minute prior to the end of your 4 hour window.  If they've lowered the number of guests in all the groups other than the 8am group, this might work ok.  If not, it is going to build and build as people try to stretch their 4 hours into a lot more than that.  This was one reason I was trying for an 8am reservation but only 11am was left for my dates once I finally got through at 72 minutes yesterday.


----------



## Rich M

So if my time is from 11 to 3 then in the time period I can go on ride (rides sorry I have no idea how many there are) as many times as I can fit into my schedule but does that also mean I can get in line at 2:59 and still ride and possibly be in for another hour depending on lines? I am thinking that is going to cause some serious overlapping of people during the first one or two hours of my four hours.


----------



## BadPinkTink

Rich M said:


> So if my time is from 11 to 3 then in the time period I can go on ride (rides sorry I have no idea how many there are) as many times as I can fit into my schedule


YES, but there is just 1 ride. There are also multiple experience, as well as food, drinks and shops



Rich M said:


> but does that also mean I can get in line at 2:59 and still ride and possibly be in for another hour depending on lines? .


We dont know, and this information will not be available until May 31, when the land officially opens


----------



## alvernon90

My pure guess is that they will allow people in line to remain in line after the cutoff time, but they will make the cutoff time earlier than the end of the reservation window.  For example, I could see them saying anyone with 8-noon slots must be in line for the ride no later than 11:00, which is when the next group will start flooding in.

That said, I think long lines and backups are inevitable, because new E-ticket rides always have frequent breakdowns during the first few weeks of operation.  I think anyone who is in a slot other than the 8:00 slot would do well to assess the wait time situation for the Falcon ride first thing upon entering, and decide whether to get in line first or go other stuff and wait to ride.


----------



## Rich M

BadPinkTink said:


> YES, but there is just 1 ride. There are also multiple experience, as well as food, drinks and shops
> 
> 
> We dont know, and this information will not be available until May 31, when the land officially opens



Wow. Only one ride. I guess I really am behind on this SW stuff.  I am guessing the one ride is going to be a very long wait.


----------



## Mathmagicland

dieumeye said:


> *Time at main gate.* Another big bottleneck opportunity. I assume that they'll let people into Main Street before the 8am opening as usual, and I hope that they actually start letting people in extra early, say 7:30 or even 7am just to get the crowd flow in order.
> 
> *Time at rope.* Unclear how this will work. They could hold people for normal rope drop at 8am, but that would mean a mad dash to SW:GE entrance. I'm actually assuming they'll have some kind of dedicated line in place for SW:GE that you can get in as soon as you are through main gate.


My guess, as I have no inside info, is they may utilize the passageway built behind the shops on Main Street to help with park exit in the evening for those not wanting to stand in Main Street fire works. It would seem to make sense to have a some sort of queue taped off in the area between the Emporium and the Jungle Cruise, at least for the 8a.m. Timeslots.  They could keep SWGE 08:00 people to the left entrance turnstiles and then funnel them to the passageway. That would get the SWGE people out of the rest of the park ingress crowds at opening and allow them to better manage the initial crowd flows.  Once at the end of Main Street where that passageway ends, then have a way to route or split people to one of the three entrances, or however many they will be using.  

With Guardians of the Galaxy, the first few months after opening they had separate lines starting on Buena Vista street with the ride line being snaked by a cast member through Hollywood Monsters,Inc area to the Hyperion and another for fast pass machines that went thru the boulevard and then some backstage areas, all to help separate and manage the initial morning rush crowds.


----------



## shanew21

Rich M said:


> So if my time is from 11 to 3 then in the time period I can go on ride (rides sorry I have no idea how many there are) as many times as I can fit into my schedule but does that also mean I can get in line at 2:59 and still ride and possibly be in for another hour depending on lines? I am thinking that is going to cause some serious overlapping of people during the first one or two hours of my four hours.


I have a STRONG suspicion that they're going to give each group a dedicated ride time when you check in. Otherwise you'd have a mad run to the ride either right when the reservation starts or ends. How crappy would it be to be in Group 2 of the day and the line is already 2 hours long when you arrive?

It makes way more sense to give each person a ride time and space out the capacity. The lower the wait times are for people, the more money Disney can make on food and merch. It's a win/win for both guests and Disney's bottom line.

This is how the Avatar preview events and Toy Story Land Passholder events operated.


----------



## ardanxela

Rich M said:


> Wow. Only one ride. I guess I really am behind on this SW stuff.  I am guessing the one ride is going to be a very long wait.


There will eventually be two rides but the second doesn't open up until this fall I believe.


----------



## alvernon90

shanew21 said:


> This is how the Avatar preview events and Toy Story Land Passholder events operated.



What was the mechanism for it?  Do they give you a window of time to enter the line?  Is that window an hour like a normal FP?


----------



## usctrojans

Based on attending AP events at Disneyland park, I would guess there will be a dedicated check in turnstiles at the main gate so that all of the confirmations happen there and guests are lined up separately beyond the rope drop area, so that no other guests can get confused as being a part of the group. That way the line to get in isn’t a part of your 4 hours.


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

shanew21 said:


> I have a STRONG suspicion that they're going to give each group a dedicated ride time when you check in. Otherwise you'd have a mad run to the ride either right when the reservation starts or ends. How crappy would it be to be in Group 2 of the day and the line is already 2 hours long when you arrive?
> 
> It makes way more sense to give each person a ride time and space out the capacity. The lower the wait times are for people, the more money Disney can make on food and merch. It's a win/win for both guests and Disney's bottom line.
> 
> This is how the Avatar preview events and Toy Story Land Passholder events operated.




I hope that’s how it goes, it sounds like it would make everything nice and smooth

That said, if it does turn out that they are only letting 3000 people in, I feel like it will be pretty smooth anyway. 

3000 doesn’t seem like a crazy amount in my head, but maybe it is, I’m not good at judging capacity numbers lol


----------



## mafpi

Has any one called who didn’t see that you can add guests to your reservation and made a reservation for one person. Probably out of luck but wondering what they said


----------



## shanew21

alvernon90 said:


> What was the mechanism for it?  Do they give you a window of time to enter the line?  Is that window an hour like a normal FP?


They gave you a "Fastpass" that was a small window of time to enter the line. Everybody got 1 for each of FoP/Navi or Saucers/Slinky. They've said no Fastpass but this didn't operate like a normal Fastpass. 

I think it's the only effective way to do it. Otherwise everybody spends half their time in line and doesn't spend money in the land.


----------



## shanew21

gypsy_at_heart said:


> I hope that’s how it goes, it sounds like it would make everything nice and smooth
> 
> That said, if it does turn out that they are only letting 3000 people in, I feel like it will be pretty smooth anyway.
> 
> 3000 doesn’t seem like a crazy amount in my head, but maybe it is, I’m not good at judging capacity numbers lol


The Falcon does 1,800 an hour, so the line would be around 2 hours if capacity is capped at 3k and everybody is in line.

At 3,000 capacity I think it would be ok, but the problem of people hopping in line at the beginning and end still remains.


----------



## RedM94

usctrojans said:


> Based on attending AP events at Disneyland park, I would guess there will be a dedicated check in turnstiles at the main gate so that all of the confirmations happen there and guests are lined up separately beyond the rope drop area, so that no other guests can get confused as being a part of the group. That way the line to get in isn’t a part of your 4 hours.



For the Moonlight Magic events at WDW, you could check in at the gate, or at your resort if you were staying on property.  Both of my SWGE confirmation emails state that I will receive an email the day before check in with details of how to redeem.  

My guess is that by doing it at checkin, they would elevate congestion at the gate.  Do the emails sent out yesterday have similar wording?


----------



## ardanxela

RedM94 said:


> For the Moonlight Magic events at WDW, you could check in at the gate, or at your resort if you were staying on property.  Both of my SWGE confirmation emails state that I will receive an email the day before check in with details of how to redeem.
> 
> My guess is that by doing it at checkin, they would elevate congestion at the gate.  Do the emails sent out yesterday have similar wording?


Here's from my email: 
*Know Before You Go
*

*Checking In
*

*Your entire party must be together and present at check-in.*
*You must present the code above, either on your mobile device screen or on paper. The code also appears on your confirmation email.*
*The Primary Guest must be present and show a valid government-issued photo ID or the entire party will be unable to access Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge.*
*Every adult (age 18 or over) Guest in the party must present a valid government-issued photo ID or such Guest will be unable to access Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge.*
*Government-issued photo ID includes, without limitation, driver’s license, passport, military ID, government employee ID and permanent resident card.*
* 
Visiting The Park
*

*Valid Disneyland Park admission is required for each Guest.*
*All children under 14 years of age must be accompanied by a Guest who is 14 years of age or older.*
*Each Guest who is 3 years of age or older must have a reservation to enter Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge.*
*You and your party will be required to leave Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge at the end of your reservation time period.*
*If you decide to leave Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge before your reservation time is over, you will not be allowed to reenter.*
* 
Changes Not Allowed
*

*No changes can be made to this reservation, including adding or modifying Guests or changing the date or time.*
*Reservations are void if transferred or sold and have no cash value. Unused reservations are forfeited and will not be replaced.*
* 
Check Back for More Information
*

*Closer to your reservation, please check this frequently asked question in the disneyland.com Help Center for more information about the reservation process.*
 

*Questions? Please call (888) 834-9125 from 7:00 AM to 9:00 PM Pacific Time 7 Days a Week.

Guests staying at a Disneyland Resort hotel between May 31 and June 23, 2019 will receive a designated reservation to access Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge during their stay. One reservation per registered Guest. Each Guest is required to have valid theme park admission. If the hotel reservation is cancelled, the Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge reservation will be cancelled. Additional restrictions apply.

Access to the experiences in Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge may be restricted or unavailable depending on Guest demand and other factors. Star Wars: Rise of the Resistance will open later in 2019. Disney FASTPASS service and Disney MaxPass are unavailable for attractions in Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge.

Subject to restrictions and change without notice.

*


----------



## Nonsuch

mafpi said:


> Has any one called who didn’t see that you can add guests to your reservation and made a reservation for one person. Probably out of luck but wondering what they said


I called this morning, and was on hold for an hour. 

CM said nothing can be done, since they do not have the ability to modify the reservation. It seems this is a common issue, and CM suggested I call back in a week (when they might be able to modify reservations) — no guarantee this will be possible.

CM also suggested just going to SWGE and explain the issue, but did not know if that would work.


----------



## RedM94

ardanxela said:


> Here's from my email:
> *Know Before You Go
> *
> 
> *Checking In
> *
> 
> *Your entire party must be together and present at check-in.*
> *You must present the code above, either on your mobile device screen or on paper. The code also appears on your confirmation email.*
> *The Primary Guest must be present and show a valid government-issued photo ID or the entire party will be unable to access Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge.*
> *Every adult (age 18 or over) Guest in the party must present a valid government-issued photo ID or such Guest will be unable to access Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge.*
> *Government-issued photo ID includes, without limitation, driver’s license, passport, military ID, government employee ID and permanent resident card.*
> *
> Visiting The Park
> *
> 
> *Valid Disneyland Park admission is required for each Guest.*
> *All children under 14 years of age must be accompanied by a Guest who is 14 years of age or older.*
> *Each Guest who is 3 years of age or older must have a reservation to enter Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge.*
> *You and your party will be required to leave Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge at the end of your reservation time period.*
> *If you decide to leave Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge before your reservation time is over, you will not be allowed to reenter.*
> *
> Changes Not Allowed
> *
> 
> *No changes can be made to this reservation, including adding or modifying Guests or changing the date or time.*
> *Reservations are void if transferred or sold and have no cash value. Unused reservations are forfeited and will not be replaced.*
> *
> Check Back for More Information
> *
> 
> *Closer to your reservation, please check this frequently asked question in the disneyland.com Help Center for more information about the reservation process.*
> 
> 
> *Questions? Please call (888) 834-9125 from 7:00 AM to 9:00 PM Pacific Time 7 Days a Week.
> 
> Guests staying at a Disneyland Resort hotel between May 31 and June 23, 2019 will receive a designated reservation to access Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge during their stay. One reservation per registered Guest. Each Guest is required to have valid theme park admission. If the hotel reservation is cancelled, the Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge reservation will be cancelled. Additional restrictions apply.
> 
> Access to the experiences in Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge may be restricted or unavailable depending on Guest demand and other factors. Star Wars: Rise of the Resistance will open later in 2019. Disney FASTPASS service and Disney MaxPass are unavailable for attractions in Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge.
> 
> Subject to restrictions and change without notice.
> 
> *


Interesting that this is the second time I have seen mention that only the primary person on the reservation need show government issued ID. 

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Rich M

Nonsuch said:


> I called this morning, and was on hold for an hour.
> 
> CM said nothing can be done, since they do not have the ability to modify the reservation. It seems this is a common issue, and CM suggested I call back in a week (when they might be able to modify reservations) — no guarantee this will be possible.
> 
> CM also suggested just going to SWGE and explain the issue, but did not know if that would work.



This is a big issue for a lot of people.  I am not sure what Disney can really do about it if they had a hard number they wanted to go by.  If they accommodate everyone who did 1 person and needs to do 4 or more then there number is going up huge numbers.  If they allow people to come in that weren't reserved and others witness this then others are going to be upset.  I think there is no way to correct this without making the number go up by a large amount of people. I saw on Facebook that many people only registered 1 guest so its going to be a huge problem.


----------



## Rich M

RedM94 said:


> Interesting that this is the second time I have seen mention that only the primary person on the reservation need show government issued ID.
> 
> Thank you for sharing.



The line after that states that every adult over 18 must show ID to gain entry so make sure every adult has a government issued ID


----------



## RedM94

Rich M said:


> The line after that states that every adult over 18 must show ID to gain entry so make sure every adult has a government issued ID



Missed that, thank you for pointing out.


----------



## shanew21

Rich M said:


> This is a big issue for a lot of people.  I am not sure what Disney can really do about it if they had a hard number they wanted to go by.  If they accommodate everyone who did 1 person and needs to do 4 or more then there number is going up huge numbers.  If they allow people to come in that weren't reserved and others witness this then others are going to be upset.  I think there is no way to correct this without making the number go up by a large amount of people. I saw on Facebook that many people only registered 1 guest so its going to be a huge problem.


It was horrendous website design. I don't know how they're going to handle it other than maybe open up more spots and have people fight for them again.


----------



## Rich M

shanew21 said:


> It was horrendous website design. I don't know how they're going to handle it other than maybe open up more spots and have people fight for them again.



Yeah it truly is disappointing


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Rich M said:


> This is a big issue for a lot of people.  I am not sure what Disney can really do about it if they had a hard number they wanted to go by.  If they accommodate everyone who did 1 person and needs to do 4 or more then there number is going up huge numbers.  If they allow people to come in that weren't reserved and others witness this then others are going to be upset.  I think there is no way to correct this without making the number go up by a large amount of people. I saw on Facebook that many people only registered 1 guest so its going to be a huge problem.


I wonder if those who didn’t see the “add guest” button were on computers? It was pretty obvious to my on my phone... but then again I was really looking for it.


----------



## cdatkins

I am still not worried about post-June 23. We will be there in July. We are staying onsite and I am confident that we can get in the park and in line early enough to get into Galaxy's Edge.

Now, maybe Emperor Palpatine might say that my "overconfidence is my weakness" but I am also willing to be patient and am expecting big crowds and huge lines. 

Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## Gaugersaurus

shanew21 said:


> It was horrendous website design. I don't know how they're going to handle it other than maybe open up more spots and have people fight for them again.



I don't think it was the website design because it clearly there underneath the name of the primary guest. It was pretty small on my screen but that's down to my screen resolution preference and nothing to do with the way the site was designed. I think in the excitement people just wanted to click through the page and be able to secure their reservation and got to the confirmation before realizing what happened.

Disney was pretty clear that the reservations cannot be modified so I hope they stick to it otherwise it's going to create a nightmare once word gets out that someone could modify. 

Maybe it's just me but if something isn't modifiable I always make extra certain I didn't miss anything before I continue.


----------



## shanew21

cdatkins said:


> I am still not worried about post-June 23. We will be there in July. We are staying onsite and I am confident that we can get in the park and in line early enough to get into Galaxy's Edge.
> 
> Now, maybe Emperor Palpatine might say that my "overconfidence is my weakness" but I am also willing to be patient and am expecting big crowds and huge lines.
> 
> Anyone else feel the same?


I don't even think it's going to be that bad opening weekend as long as Disney pushes the message that you need a reservation. People without reservations would be crazy to go to DL those days.


----------



## Nonsuch

shanew21 said:


> It was horrendous website design. I don't know how they're going to handle it other than maybe open up more spots and have people fight for them again.


I would expect very few guest would purposely make a reservation for 1, so Disney can easily look through all reservations to see the extent of the issue.  Guests that do not read Disney fan sites might not be even aware of the issue until actually attempting to enter SWGE, which is going to be a Guest Relations nightmare.

Disney should proactively reach out to guests with a reservations for 1, to avoid families being refused entry.

The website could easily have been designed to avoid this issue by not defaulting to a party of 1, and requiring the party size be explicitly selected before continuing to the next page


----------



## mafpi

This is what my daughter was told when she called

“they said that they experienced a lot of people having trouble adding someone to their reservation so i told him that’s what happened to me 
they don’t have a solution as of right now but they’re working on it so i have them my name and number and email and they’re going to get back to me as soon as they do”


----------



## disneylover102

I’m thinking of doing a day trip to Disneyland in July or August because I just can’t wait until the end of the year to see SWGE! But I’m confused how the virtual queue is going to work. Will you only be allowed into the land once and will it be for a specific amount of time? I just love repeating my favorite rides and my favorite strategy is to do the ride (in this case Smuggler’s Run) at rope drop and at park closing. Would that be possible at all?


----------



## njchris

I post about my reservation on facebook and my friends call me "DORK!".   I know they are just jealous!


----------



## BadPinkTink

disneylover102 said:


> I’m thinking of doing a day trip to Disneyland in July or August because I just can’t wait until the end of the year to see SWGE! But I’m confused how the virtual queue is going to work. Will you only be allowed into the land once and will it be for a specific amount of time? I just love repeating my favorite rides and my favorite strategy is to do the ride (in this case Smuggler’s Run) at rope drop and at park closing. Would that be possible at all?



we dont know. Disney have not released ANY information as to what will happen on June 24 and onwards from there. Im in the same situation from you. My park days are June 30, July 1 and July 2. We just have to wait


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

I just want May 31st to hurry up and get here so that people can report back!


----------



## RedM94

gypsy_at_heart said:


> I just want May 31st to hurry up and get here so that people can report back!



I will definitely be reporting back after being there May 31 and June 1.  Super excited.


----------



## dina444444

RedM94 said:


> I will defiantly be reporting back after being there May 31 and June 1.  Super excited.


Same here


----------



## ardanxela

Nonsuch said:


> I would expect very few guest would purposely make a reservation for 1, so Disney can easily look through all reservations to see the extent of the issue.  Guests that do not read Disney fan sites might not be even aware of the issue until actually attempting to enter SWGE, which is going to be a Guest Relations nightmare.
> 
> Disney should proactively reach out to guests with a reservations for 1, to avoid families being refused entry.
> 
> The website could easily have been designed to avoid this issue by not defaulting to a party of 1, and requiring the party size be explicitly selected before continuing to the next page


That would have been smart, having to enter the number of guests and then their names before proceeding.


SOCALMouseMommy said:


> I wonder if those who didn’t see the “add guest” button were on computers? It was pretty obvious to my on my phone... but then again I was really looking for it.


I was on my lap top and had no issues making my reservation.


----------



## B3rlingirl

usctrojans said:


> Based on attending AP events at Disneyland park, I would guess there will be a dedicated check in turnstiles at the main gate so that all of the confirmations happen there and guests are lined up separately beyond the rope drop area, so that no other guests can get confused as being a part of the group. That way the line to get in isn’t a part of your 4 hours.



Yes that’s exactly what I was thinking about this morning...

We were all wondering here in this thread how full the land might be and how the mange to get the people out...

But actually how to get them all as fast as possible in the land is a far more interesting question...Because just scanning the reservation will take some time... and if I think about the process at the turnstiles and the fastpass Scanners just scanning one document already takes a lot of time... so just doing the „Check in“ process at the SWGE entrance would create a really long queue and it would likely result in a big mess with reservation timeslotes... someone mentioned it yesterday just like boarding a plane when blaring group A is card and group B-F is already lining up... and I don’t even think it would work with the given timeslots because everyone will be mad if they wait in line to get scanned for the first 2h of their window instead of exploring the land...

Really the only idea I can think of to make that work is doing the full and long „check in“ process with ID and everything else and then just link that to the ticket or something like that and you get a wristband to show your timeslot..
 then the check when you enter the land wouldn’t take longer than (re)entering DL/DCA through the turnstiles (and even that would probably create a long line...)

I really hope Disney has a good idea for that... because I would be really sad for all those people with a non 8am timeslot if they have to wait in the „Check in“ queue for hours and even miss some of their 4h timeslot... not to mention that there will be already long waiting queues for everything when they finally enter...

I do hope I am to much of an pessimist right now and that disney has a good plan... ( I mean they should have a lot of people who get paid a lot of money to just think that through and find a great solution for it ...)

I am really exited how it will work and how the land will be... I am already looking forward for all of your trip reports!


----------



## njchris

I could see them pre-checking people in and have them in a holding area in between the check in point and the entrance to the land.  I think that area and the walkway could be blocked off for people that get their prior to 8 can be put to wait.


----------



## RedM94

FWIW


----------



## Michele King

Rich M said:


> This is a big issue for a lot of people.  I am not sure what Disney can really do about it if they had a hard number they wanted to go by.  If they accommodate everyone who did 1 person and needs to do 4 or more then there number is going up huge numbers.  If they allow people to come in that weren't reserved and others witness this then others are going to be upset.  I think there is no way to correct this without making the number go up by a large amount of people. I saw on Facebook that many people only registered 1 guest so its going to be a huge problem.


This happened to me, and I was even looking for a spot to add people, yet I still missed it. Fortunately, I had two screens running at the same time and was able to create an account with a different email and still make my reservation for the desired number of people in the party at the time I wanted. So, I got lucky. I imagine there are people who are really upset. It wasn't obvious what to do or where.


----------



## CO2CA

I called the CM line for another question about our other reservations and asked about _another _topic, and she said they aren't telling them specifics exactly but uppers are working behind the scenes on the technical side of the reservations. Per her words, things aren't 100% set in stone yet and they will be smoothing out the more obscure details. No one is absolutely guaranteed entry with the reservations procured yesterday and she said to be watching for further announcements... 

It'll definitely be interesting to wait and see as it gets closer. Based on what she was saying, I think Disney has a very solid plan on how to handle everything.


----------



## CO2CA

RedM94 said:


> View attachment 398805 FWIW



Interesting - thanks for sharing this!


----------



## alvernon90

CO2CA said:


> I called the CM line for another question about our other reservations and asked about _another _topic, and she said they aren't telling them specifics exactly but uppers are working behind the scenes on the technical side of the reservations. Per her words, things aren't 100% set in stone yet and they will be smoothing out the more obscure details. No one is absolutely guaranteed entry with the reservations procured yesterday and she said to be watching for further announcements...
> 
> It'll definitely be interesting to wait and see as it gets closer. Based on what she was saying, *I think Disney has a very solid plan on how to handle everything*.



Funny, I read it and think just the opposite -- how solid can it be if it's not set in stone?  More to the point, if the reservations will not guarantee entrance to SWGE, the outrage will be beyond what Disney can possibly imagine.  Any plan that allows for turning away people with valid advance reservations cannot be a very solid plan.


----------



## CO2CA

alvernon90 said:


> Funny, I read it and think just the opposite -- how solid can it be if it's not set in stone?  More to the point, if the reservations will not guarantee entrance to SWGE, the outrage will be beyond what Disney can possibly imagine.  Any plan that allows for turning away people with valid advance reservations cannot be a very solid plan.



She was a lot more specific, but I don't want to do any more details because it'll start getting into topics we're not allowed to discuss atm. Just sharing the info to be watching for further announcements and they're smoothing out details.


----------



## CO2CA

Does anyone know when they open the Esplanade up with security? Trying to do some preplanning lol


----------



## dina444444

CO2CA said:


> Does anyone know when they open the Esplanade up with security? Trying to do some preplanning lol


What they are doing now and what they will be doing 4 weeks from now are going to likely be two very different answers. But as of now typically security is ready by 6/6:30am.


----------



## CO2CA

dina444444 said:


> What they are doing now and what they will be doing 4 weeks from now are going to likely be two very different answers. But as of now typically security is ready by 6/6:30am.



Great thank you!


----------



## Nonsuch

alvernon90 said:


> Funny, I read it and think just the opposite -- how solid can it be if it's not set in stone?  More to the point, if the reservations will not guarantee entrance to SWGE, the outrage will be beyond what Disney can possibly imagine.  Any plan that allows for turning away people with valid advance reservations cannot be a very solid plan.


----------



## Dr.Mickey

I have a question about the reservation lottery. What is the sense of how it went for those looking for reservations?  Did it seem like a ton of people got them, or was it really rare?  Thanks!


----------



## dina444444

Dr.Mickey said:


> I have a question about the reservation lottery. What is the sense of how it went for those looking for reservations?  Did it seem like a ton of people got them, or was it really rare?  Thanks!


I got in on two devices within 15 minutes. Another friend got in a few minutes after I did the second time and a different friend got in about 40ish minutes in.


----------



## shanew21

dina444444 said:


> I got in on two devices within 15 minutes. Another friend got in a few minutes after I did the second time and a different friend got in about 40ish minutes in.


I got in after an hour and had 3 devices running


----------



## dozeman

[QUOTE=


----------



## twodogs

alvernon90 said:


> Funny, I read it and think just the opposite -- how solid can it be if it's not set in stone?  More to the point, if the reservations will not guarantee entrance to SWGE, the outrage will be beyond what Disney can possibly imagine.  Any plan that allows for turning away people with valid advance reservations cannot be a very solid plan.


They have left themselves an “out”, saying that even with a reservation, you are not promised to get into the land.  Here’s the rub I have with that.  I will potentially be flying my family of 4 out for the weekend just to use this reservation (also to do the parks for 2 days, but we will have just been there Memorial Day long weekend so would not be going back this soon without SWGE).  I made a reservation yesterday, and we may stay at the GCH (and I’m not sure what that means for the reservations and I’m not trying to start that debate here).  If we go to this expense for a 2 day trip primarily to see SWGE, and I have a reservation to enter SWGE, I will be beyond mad if we are denied entry due to I”m not sure what.  They know the capacity of the land since they are setting it.  So I don’t see how they can deny entry due to “Guest demand” since they control the supply of entries, regardless of demand.  So what other reasons would cause them to not be able to honor a reservation?

This is from my confirmation email for my reservation from yesterday:
Access to the experiences in _Star Wars:_ Galaxy's Edge may be restricted or unavailable depending on Guest demand and other factors. _Star Wars:_ Rise of the Resistance will open later in 2019. Disney FASTPASS service and Disney MaxPass are unavailable for attractions in _Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge._


----------



## dozeman

shanew21 said:


> It was horrendous website design. I don't know how they're going to handle it other than maybe open up more spots and have people fight for them again.




I spoke with a CM this evening and they are allowing people holding a single person reservation to add one guest. I added my wife and she loves me again

888-834-9125 7 AM - 9 PM Pacific time.


----------



## mafpi

dozeman said:


> I spoke with a CM this evening and they are allowing people holding a single person reservation to add one guest. I added my wife and she loves me again
> 
> 888-834-9125 7 AM - 9 PM Pacific time.


Saw this and called immediately. I was allowed to add 1 guest to the reservation. Again only those who have a single person reservation.  So now I have two reservations for the same day, one on my account and one on my daughters.  One for 8-12 and the other for 5-9.  Let’s hoping.


----------



## Tinkerbell7479

I was able to add my sister after forgetting to add her yesterday. I haven’t gotten my confirmation email yet. Has anyone gotten a new confirmation after adding a second person?


----------



## dozeman

Tinkerbell7479 said:


> I was able to add my sister after forgetting to add her yesterday. I haven’t gotten my confirmation email yet. Has anyone gotten a new confirmation after adding a second person?



The CM I spoke to said no second confirmation would be sent. The added guest would show on their screen at check in. I specifically questioned him about it.


----------



## Daipew

I got a reservation and got an E-Mail with the QR Code, but I was wondering if anything on the reservation shows up on the website or the app?  I have logged into both and do not see anything.  I am just curious.


----------



## cmwade77

twodogs said:


> They have left themselves an “out”, saying that even with a reservation, you are not promised to get into the land.  Here’s the rub I have with that.  I will potentially be flying my family of 4 out for the weekend just to use this reservation (also to do the parks for 2 days, but we will have just been there Memorial Day long weekend so would not be going back this soon without SWGE).  I made a reservation yesterday, and we may stay at the GCH (and I’m not sure what that means for the reservations and I’m not trying to start that debate here).  If we go to this expense for a 2 day trip primarily to see SWGE, and I have a reservation to enter SWGE, I will be beyond mad if we are denied entry due to I”m not sure what.  They know the capacity of the land since they are setting it.  So I don’t see how they can deny entry due to “Guest demand” since they control the supply of entries, regardless of demand.  So what other reasons would cause them to not be able to honor a reservation?
> 
> This is from my confirmation email for my reservation from yesterday:
> Access to the experiences in _Star Wars:_ Galaxy's Edge may be restricted or unavailable depending on Guest demand and other factors. _Star Wars:_ Rise of the Resistance will open later in 2019. Disney FASTPASS service and Disney MaxPass are unavailable for attractions in _Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge._


They are basically giving themselves an out in car the only ride in the land breaks down and dramatically reduces capacity (highly likely to happen at some point and us a danger of opening in phases). Given the opening I phases no sense, I think Disney should have some liability in a scenario like you outlined, but if course their lawyers will make sure they dont.


----------



## CO2CA

twodogs said:


> They have left themselves an “out”, saying that even with a reservation, you are not promised to get into the land.  Here’s the rub I have with that.  I will potentially be flying my family of 4 out for the weekend just to use this reservation (also to do the parks for 2 days, but we will have just been there Memorial Day long weekend so would not be going back this soon without SWGE).  I made a reservation yesterday, and we may stay at the GCH (and I’m not sure what that means for the reservations and I’m not trying to start that debate here).  If we go to this expense for a 2 day trip primarily to see SWGE, and I have a reservation to enter SWGE, I will be beyond mad if we are denied entry due to I”m not sure what.  They know the capacity of the land since they are setting it.  So I don’t see how they can deny entry due to “Guest demand” since they control the supply of entries, regardless of demand.  So what other reasons would cause them to not be able to honor a reservation?
> 
> This is from my confirmation email for my reservation from yesterday:
> Access to the experiences in _Star Wars:_ Galaxy's Edge may be restricted or unavailable depending on Guest demand and other factors. _Star Wars:_ Rise of the Resistance will open later in 2019. Disney FASTPASS service and Disney MaxPass are unavailable for attractions in _Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge._



That, and also saying that just because you hold a reservation (or several) does not mean you have an absolute right to access the land. They can cancel anyones reservation at any time. Not saying they will, not saying it would be good customer service. But they have put that into the fine print so if they need to, they can. It could be because of capacity, because someone already gained access to the land, because whatever. 

We're also out-of-state, so were extremely fortunate to be able to make the one reservation. I barely got in before our single day to see it was sold out as I read on here - May 31st, so I'm thanking my lucky stars. I doubt they're going to limit access for capacity since, as you said, they do have those numbers and it's restricted access. But they're putting in that fine print so if they tweak their policies or something drastic happens, they're covered.


----------



## twodogs

CO2CA said:


> That, and also saying that just because you hold a reservation (or several) does not mean you have an absolute right to access the land. They can cancel anyones reservation at any time. Not saying they will, not saying it would be good customer service. But they have put that into the fine print so if they need to, they can. It could be because of capacity, because someone already gained access to the land, because whatever.
> 
> We're also out-of-state, so were extremely fortunate to be able to make the one reservation. I barely got in before our single day to see it was sold out as I read on here - May 31st, so I'm thanking my lucky stars. I doubt they're going to limit access for capacity since, as you said, they do have those numbers and it's restricted access. But they're putting in that fine print so if they tweak their policies or something drastic happens, they're covered.


I hope all goes well with your opening day trip!!  

To be clear, I am talking about just having one reservation per trip and trying to legitimately use it.  I understand they have to have an out to fix this ambiguity over being able or not being able to have more than one entry into the Land.  But I will be seriously disappointed if we travel all that way and are not let in one time with our one reservation...


----------



## CO2CA

twodogs said:


> I hope all goes well with your opening day trip!!
> 
> To be clear, I am talking about just having one reservation per trip and trying to legitimately use it.  I understand they have to have an out to fix this ambiguity over being able or not being able to have more than one entry into the Land.  But I will be seriously disappointed if we travel all that way and are not let in one time with our one reservation...



Same to you!!

I don't think you have anything to worry about. Are you going near the opening or a few days/weeks after? They'll probably (hopefully) have all the bugs fixed after that initial weekend/week.


----------



## Tinkerbell7479

dozeman said:


> The CM I spoke to said no second confirmation would be sent. The added guest would show on their screen at check in. I specifically questioned him about it.



Hmmm that’s interesting, the CM I spoke to said they would reach out via email. I asked as well.  I’m thinking of giving it some time and possibly calling back before my trip to confirm.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> ... It’s been a long time since I’ve arrived for rope drop. How early can we enter through the turnstiles for an 8am opening?


I think that lately they've been allowing guests through the turnstiles up to 30 minutes before RD. Since your reservation date is late, keep reading here to see if that changes once SWGE opens.



alvernon90 said:


> ... (Whether they will let you leave and return is another question.)


See below in the red part underlined in the section "Visiting the Park."



ardanxela said:


> Here's from my email:
> *Know Before You Go
> *
> 
> *Checking In
> *
> 
> *Your entire party must be together and present at check-in.*
> *You must present the code above, either on your mobile device screen or on paper. The code also appears on your confirmation email.*
> *The Primary Guest must be present and show a valid government-issued photo ID or the entire party will be unable to access Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge.*
> *Every adult (age 18 or over) Guest in the party must present a valid government-issued photo ID or such Guest will be unable to access Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge.*
> *Government-issued photo ID includes, without limitation, driver’s license, passport, military ID, government employee ID and permanent resident card.*
> *
> Visiting The Park
> *
> 
> *Valid Disneyland Park admission is required for each Guest.*
> *All children under 14 years of age must be accompanied by a Guest who is 14 years of age or older.*
> *Each Guest who is 3 years of age or older must have a reservation to enter Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge.*
> *You and your party will be required to leave Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge at the end of your reservation time period.*
> *If you decide to leave Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge before your reservation time is over, you will not be allowed to reenter.*
> *
> Changes Not Allowed
> *
> 
> *No changes can be made to this reservation, including adding or modifying Guests or changing the date or time.*
> *Reservations are void if transferred or sold and have no cash value. Unused reservations are forfeited and will not be replaced.*
> *
> Check Back for More Information
> *
> 
> *Closer to your reservation, please check this frequently asked question in the disneyland.com Help Center for more information about the reservation process.*
> 
> 
> *Questions? Please call (888) 834-9125 from 7:00 AM to 9:00 PM Pacific Time 7 Days a Week.
> 
> Guests staying at a Disneyland Resort hotel between May 31 and June 23, 2019 will receive a designated reservation to access Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge during their stay. One reservation per registered Guest. Each Guest is required to have valid theme park admission. If the hotel reservation is cancelled, the Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge reservation will be cancelled. Additional restrictions apply.
> 
> Access to the experiences in Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge may be restricted or unavailable depending on Guest demand and other factors. Star Wars: Rise of the Resistance will open later in 2019. Disney FASTPASS service and Disney MaxPass are unavailable for attractions in Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge.
> 
> Subject to restrictions and change without notice.
> 
> *


----------



## RomCom

twodogs said:


> They have left themselves an “out”, saying that even with a reservation, you are not promised to get into the land.  Here’s the rub I have with that.  I will potentially be flying my family of 4 out for the weekend just to use this reservation (also to do the parks for 2 days, but we will have just been there Memorial Day long weekend so would not be going back this soon without SWGE).  I made a reservation yesterday, and we may stay at the GCH (and I’m not sure what that means for the reservations and I’m not trying to start that debate here).  If we go to this expense for a 2 day trip primarily to see SWGE, and I have a reservation to enter SWGE, I will be beyond mad if we are denied entry due to I”m not sure what.  They know the capacity of the land since they are setting it.  So I don’t see how they can deny entry due to “Guest demand” since they control the supply of entries, regardless of demand.  So what other reasons would cause them to not be able to honor a reservation?
> 
> This is from my confirmation email for my reservation from yesterday:
> Access to the experiences in _Star Wars:_ Galaxy's Edge may be restricted or unavailable depending on Guest demand and other factors. _Star Wars:_ Rise of the Resistance will open later in 2019. Disney FASTPASS service and Disney MaxPass are unavailable for attractions in _Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge._


 I saw them reply on Facebook that they wouldn't deny someone entry during their scheduled slot to GE based on capacity if you had a valid reservation and theme park ticket.  The verbiage is experiences so I think they talking about what if everyone say crowds into the cantina on arrival, that isn't going to be safe so they'd have to stop allowing people in. Most likely people will spread out but that is the whole point of this reservation period,  to allow them to see the flow of the crowd.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I made a hotel reservation this morning... does anyone know how getting the SWGE reservation set up?  There's so much here to search through and I haven't found it yet! 

*"Guests staying at a Disneyland Resort hotel between May 31 and June 23, 2019 will receive a designated reservation to access Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge during their stay."*


----------



## RedM94

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I made a hotel reservation this morning... does anyone know how getting the SWGE reservation set up?  There's so much here to search through and I haven't found it yet!
> 
> *"Guests staying at a Disneyland Resort hotel between May 31 and June 23, 2019 will receive a designated reservation to access Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge during their stay."*



You will automatically receive an email from DLR, it may take a couple of days though.  You can also call 18888543104 give them your reservation number and they can tell you when your SWGE reservation is.


----------



## BadPinkTink

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I made a hotel reservation this morning... does anyone know how getting the SWGE reservation set up?



You dont "set it up" . Which hotel are you staying at? If you are staying at either Disneyland Hotel, Paradise Pier or Grand California, a Star Wars Galaxys Edge reservation will automatically be applied to your hotel booking. You may or may not recieve a confirmation email. The best thing to do would be to ring Disney, with your hotel booking reference and get them to check the system for you


----------



## RedM94

WDW to offer extra extra early magic hours for DHS and SWGE.  Wonder if they will open early in Disneyland after the reservation period?

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rs-galaxys-edge-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/


----------



## Sandeep1

RedM94 said:


> WDW to offer extra extra early magic hours for DHS and SWGE.  Wonder if they will open early in Disneyland after the reservation period?
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rs-galaxys-edge-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



6am wow!  That could be good for crowds, no way parents are going to have their little kids at the park by 6.


----------



## RedM94

Sandeep1 said:


> 6am wow!  That could be good for crowds, no way parents are going to have their little kids at the park by 6.



You would be surprised.  During the old SWW Days at DHS, it was not uncommon to see young children in line at 4 am.  My son being one of them.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

RedM94 said:


> You will automatically receive an email from DLR, it may take a couple of days though.  You can also call 18888543104 give them your reservation number and they can tell you when your SWGE reservation is.





BadPinkTink said:


> You dont "set it up" . Which hotel are you staying at? If you are staying at either Disneyland Hotel, Paradise Pier or Grand California, a Star Wars Galaxys Edge reservation will automatically be applied to your hotel booking. You may or may not recieve a confirmation email. The best thing to do would be to ring Disney, with your hotel booking reference and get them to check the system for you



Thank you both!!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Sandeep1 said:


> 6am wow!  That could be good for crowds, no way parents are going to have their little kids at the park by 6.


When younger, my kids were always up at this time anyway!  Now at 12 and 14, that's a different story...


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

Sandeep1 said:


> 6am wow!  That could be good for crowds, no way parents are going to have their little kids at the park by 6.



I don't know...when my boys were toddler-age I remember being at the local park by 7 am some hot summer mornings. My kids were early risers when they were young and lucky for me not all that uncooperative about getting ready for the day. For Disney we might have been willing to be that early. My kids are teen-aged now and my younger one will sleep until 10 am, 11 am, noon... Getting up for a 6 am amusement park entry would be a special project for him.


----------



## Sandeep1

I mean, how early would a family of (let's say 4) need to wake up for a 6am entry?


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

RedM94 said:


> WDW to offer extra extra early magic hours for DHS and SWGE.  Wonder if they will open early in Disneyland after the reservation period?
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rs-galaxys-edge-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



Dang, 6am is early. And if it’s offered every day that would mean the parks would always be slammed at park opening. As an AP holder who rarely stays onsite (or even rarely stays in an area hotel), I would hate it if this came to  DL.


----------



## agamble

RedM94 said:


> WDW to offer extra extra early magic hours for DHS and SWGE.  Wonder if they will open early in Disneyland after the reservation period?
> 
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...rs-galaxys-edge-at-disneys-hollywood-studios/



3 parks with extra hours every day. Disney is expecting crowds in FL this fall for SWGE. If they did this again next summer I would decide we need to stay onsite for a few days. But I have a feeling they won't.

I would not expect something like this for DL. DL is using a reservation system and later a virtual queue. If they were going to open early it would have likely already been announced as our SW opening is well before Florida's. Besides EMH at Disneyland only includes Tomorrowland and Fantasyland. It is more likely they would use this as a way to capitalize with paid extra events at night. An exclusive party to hang out in SWGE from 10 to 1 AM for only $139 with free popcorn. WDW has a large hotel capacity that they need to fill with incentives. But not DL.


----------



## usctrojans

Just read a post that lineups will not be allowed until 6am in the esplanade for DL SWGE. Let’s hope that’s true for opening day too. If anyone has this info confirmed, please update.
May the 4th be with you all!


----------



## Sandeep1

agamble said:


> 3 parks with extra hours every day. Disney is expecting crowds in FL this fall for SWGE. If they did this again next summer I would decide we need to stay onsite for a few days. But I have a feeling they won't.
> 
> I would not expect something like this for DL. DL is using a reservation system and later a virtual queue. If they were going to open early it would have likely already been announced as our SW opening is well before Florida's. Besides EMH at Disneyland only includes Tomorrowland and Fantasyland. It is more likely they would use this as a way to capitalize with paid extra events at night. An exclusive party to hang out in SWGE from 10 to 1 AM for only $139 with free popcorn. WDW has a large hotel capacity that they need to fill with incentives. But not DL.



Make that midnight to 3am, instead of 10 to 1am.  And I'd be all over it.


----------



## dina444444

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Dang, 6am is early. And if it’s offered every day that would mean the parks would always be slammed at park opening. As an AP holder who rarely stays onsite (or even rarely stays in an area hotel), I would hate it if this came to  DL.



Disney has already stated that SWGE will not be part of emh/mm at DLR.


----------



## agamble

Sandeep1 said:


> Make that midnight to 3am, instead of 10 to 1am.  And I'd be all over it.


I just used those details because they are similar to the evening hours parties at WDW. There it is $139 for the whole Magic Kingdom from 10 to 1 with a 7pm entry, but I'm sure they could charge that much, or more, for just SWGE. They also provide popcorn, ice cream, and coca cola products for "free."


----------



## mom2rtk

agamble said:


> I just used those details because they are similar to the evening hours parties at WDW. There it is $139 for the whole Magic Kingdom from 10 to 1 with a 7pm entry, but I'm sure they could charge that much, or more, for just SWGE. They also provide popcorn, ice cream, and coca cola products for "free."


The Pixar Pier party was $299/head. I would expect a SW event to be at least that much, probably more, depending on how many times they were offering it.


----------



## agamble

mom2rtk said:


> The Pixar Pier party was $299/head. I would expect a SW event to be at least that much, probably more, depending on how many times they were offering it.


Well if they offered them once or twice a week as WDW does they wouldn't be as exclusive so they wouldn't need to be as expensive. That party was an exclusive sneak peak where as these would be just extra hours with lower crowds. But I am sure they could get away with charging more than they do in Florida. In the end though one party a week over the course of a year would yield a lot more money at half the cost than just one exclusive party.


----------



## mom2rtk

agamble said:


> Well if they offered them once or twice a week as WDW does they wouldn't be as exclusive so they wouldn't need to be as expensive. That party was an exclusive sneak peak where as these would be just extra hours with lower crowds. But I am sure they could get away with charging more than they do in Florida. In the end though one party a week over the course of a year would yield a lot more money at half the cost than just one exclusive party.


I know. I get all of that. But there will be a huge premium for it being Star Wars and in such high demand.


----------



## agamble

mom2rtk said:


> I know. I get all of that. But there will be a huge premium for it being Star Wars and in such high demand.


Sure. But then again they're allowing extra extra hours at WDW for free .


----------



## RedM94

dina444444 said:


> Disney has already stated that SWGE will not be part of emh/mm at DLR.



Yes, I just thought this was interesting.


----------



## RedM94

@Sandeep1 ICYMI, the reservation line is allowing guests to add one addition person to any reservation with only one person listed.


----------



## Sandeep1

RedM94 said:


> @Sandeep1 ICYMI, the reservation line is allowing guests to add one addition person to any reservation with only one person listed.



Score!!  Thanks, I will call now.


----------



## Sandeep1

RedM94 said:


> @Sandeep1 ICYMI, the reservation line is allowing guests to add one addition person to any reservation with only one person listed.



So I called, the girl was very helpful.  She took the extra guest name but she said it wasn't guaranteed.  Just that they were trying their best on a solution.  So fingers crossed, if not, I'll use my 8pm reservation although 8am sounds a bit more appealing.

Whether this is successful probably depends on how many people are calling in to add someone.  If it's a lot, I suspect Disney won't be able to help without creating additional crowding that they can't deal with.


----------



## Nonsuch

Sandeep1 said:


> So I called, the girl was very helpful.  She took the extra guest name but she said it wasn't guaranteed.  Just that they were trying their best on a solution.  So fingers crossed, if not, I'll use my 8pm reservation although 8am sounds a bit more appealing.
> 
> Whether this is successful probably depends on how many people are calling in to add someone.  If it's a lot, I suspect Disney won't be able to help without creating additional crowding that they can't deal with.





dozeman said:


> The CM I spoke to said no second confirmation would be sent. The added guest would show on their screen at check in. I specifically questioned him about it.


Just my random speculation:  Perhaps there is still no capability to update the reservation, and this "add 1 guest" is just a way to placate callers.

After reading many reports on various boards, I am quite certain the "Add Another Guest" button did not appear on my browser.

The correctly displayed page looked like this:


----------



## Sandeep1

Does anyone have an idea what the ride will be like?  Are we talking Star Tours or Mission Space?


----------



## dieumeye

Sandeep1 said:


> Does anyone have an idea what the ride will be like?  Are we talking Star Tours or Mission Space?


 I have heard it’s somewhere in between. But that’s just third or fourth hand info. Not directly from anyone that’s experienced it.


----------



## snvanvl

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I made a hotel reservation this morning... does anyone know how getting the SWGE reservation set up?  There's so much here to search through and I haven't found it yet!
> 
> *"Guests staying at a Disneyland Resort hotel between May 31 and June 23, 2019 will receive a designated reservation to access Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge during their stay."*



We made a hotel reservation yesterday evening and called the Star Wars reservation line this morning to get our reservation time. We are in the group of people that were not able to add anyone to the free reservation because it glitched and skipped the first screen so my husband already had a set reservation but the rest of us were out of luck. The reservation we were assigned did not match up with his but we were able to change it to the same date and time since there was availability to do that. When I made the reservation yesterday they told me the emails for the Star Wars reservations are only going out on Tuesdays and Fridays each week.


----------



## leholcomb

2019 was not in the cards. I had said it would be too crazy with expo and SWGE. Well.... my boyfriend informed today that he has a work conference in SoCal the week of the 19th.. soooo we are thinking of spending the weekend at DLR. I'm thinking Friday at the Expo and Saturday at the parks. Are APs or CMs blocked out that weekend? 

Long story short.... I'm coming back to D23!!!


----------



## Mathmagicland

leholcomb said:


> Are APs or CMs blocked out that weekend?


Some APs are blocked & others are not.  The SoCal passes are blocked the entire weekend at Disneyland.  One grandfathered SoCal pass is Good Friday & Sunday at DCA while the active SoDal pass is blocked at DCA.  For the Deluxe APs, they are blocked Saturday only at Disneyland only, good all weekend at DCA and good on Friday and Sunday at Disneyland.  The Signature passes are good all weekend at both parks.  

I’m not sure about CMs. I read something somewhere about extended summer block dates for CMs but cannot confirm or recall dates.


----------



## 720L

We will be there July 6, hoping we get information soon on how they will handle SWGE after the reservation only dates. So far, nobody can line up until 6am is all we know?


----------



## HydroGuy

So DS23 (not to be confused with D23 LOL) has come with me to the Expo a couple times and originally could not come this time but now may be able to. I have always bought tickets way in advance (I bought mine in December) so have never had to think about late tickets and availability.

Can anyone give me any insight. How long will 3 day tickets last?


----------



## soniam

HydroGuy said:


> So DS23 (not to be confused with D23 LOL) has come with me to the Expo a couple times and originally could not come this time but now may be able to. I have always bought tickets way in advance (I bought mine in December) so have never had to think about late tickets and availability.
> 
> Can anyone give me any insight. How long will 3 day tickets last?



Unfortunately, 3 day tickets for both gold and non-gold members are sold out now. I just checked. Single day tickets are still available though.


----------



## HydroGuy

soniam said:


> Unfortunately, 3 day tickets for both gold and non-gold members are sold out now. I just checked. Single day tickets are still available though.


I was afraid of that! Thanks!


----------



## ardanxela

Sandeep1 said:


> So I called, the girl was very helpful.  She took the extra guest name but she said it wasn't guaranteed.  Just that they were trying their best on a solution.  So fingers crossed, if not, I'll use my 8pm reservation although 8am sounds a bit more appealing.
> 
> Whether this is successful probably depends on how many people are calling in to add someone.  If it's a lot, I suspect Disney won't be able to help without creating additional crowding that they can't deal with.


How will you know if can get in or not if it's not guaranteed? I read where they were not sending additional emails.


----------



## dozeman

The two cms I communicated with both by email and phone assured me the added guest was guaranteed. The added guest would be on the check in screen the cm uses at the SWGE entrance.


----------



## Sandeep1

ardanxela said:


> How will you know if can get in or not if it's not guaranteed? I read where they were not sending additional emails.



They took my phone number down.  And CM said I would get an email or phone call.


----------



## Sandeep1

dozeman said:


> The two cms I communicated with both by email and phone assured me the added guest was guaranteed. The added guest would be on the check in screen the cm uses at the SWGE entrance.



That sounds risky.  If you show up, and the additional guest doesn't appear, you're up a poop creek without a paddle.


----------



## ardanxela

dozeman said:


> The two cms I communicated with both by email and phone assured me the added guest was guaranteed. The added guest would be on the check in screen the cm uses at the SWGE entrance.


I'd love to be able to swap out my husband's reservation since he said he has no interest in going. After I made the reservation for three, my daughter told me I should have added her good friend because she's a huge SW fan. Oh well, at least my daughter and I will have a good time.


----------



## dozeman

Sandeep1 said:


> That sounds risky.  If you show up, and the additional guest doesn't appear, you're up a poop creek without a paddle.


Yeah and Disney would have another PR nightmare on their hands. People like me screaming at the entrance  because they had been assured their added guest was guaranteed. However I will call again before our June sixth reservation to make sure she was added. A confirmation email would better.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

soniam said:


> I was wondering if guests were allowed in. I couldn't tell from the video. This is my first year. I am hoping they do. I have some going with me that may not be gold or even members at that point. I have a gold family membership though. I wonder if I could snag stuff for them. Luckily, they won't be by themselves, just me



If we are said friends, don't worry, I have gold membership as well 

I don't think we even used the lounge last time. Or maybe that was a charter member only lounge.


----------



## WonkaKid

A friend at the park just told me that his SWL reservation is for 8:00 a.m.... on May 31. The first day SWL will be open. Lucky, lucky, lucky. He promised to send me pix. And I promise to post ‘em here .


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> If we are said friends, don't worry, I have gold membership as well
> 
> I don't think we even used the lounge last time. Or maybe that was a charter member only lounge.



Yes, I was talking about you. I thought you hadn't renewed your membership. Woohoo! We can hang out like royalty


----------



## blue888

Is there going to be any benefit to having early morning hour (aka staying on resort) for Star Wars land. I'm planning on a surprise Christmas whirlwind trip (no kids) for my husband and I.  Deciding if we should stay onsite or not. We usually stay on site for the extra hour.  Any idea on if this will still be useful or not?


----------



## RomCom

blue888 said:


> Is there going to be any benefit to having early morning hour (aka staying on resort) for Star Wars land. I'm planning on a surprise Christmas whirlwind trip (no kids) for my husband and I.  Deciding if we should stay onsite or not. We usually stay on site for the extra hour.  Any idea on if this will still be useful or not?


Right now no but a lot can change between now and  December.  They have extra magic hours at Hollywood studios when GE opens there so they could start to offer it in Disneyland too.


----------



## dina444444

blue888 said:


> Is there going to be any benefit to having early morning hour (aka staying on resort) for Star Wars land. I'm planning on a surprise Christmas whirlwind trip (no kids) for my husband and I.  Deciding if we should stay onsite or not. We usually stay on site for the extra hour.  Any idea on if this will still be useful or not?


Likely not. At this point Disney has announced that SWGE will not be included in emh/mm at DLR.


----------



## Sandeep1

Wouldn't having a better position in the SWGE virtual queue be a benefit of arriving for EMH?


----------



## Sydnerella

But you may be so “lucky” as to spend that hour waiting in line closer - since you are inside the park - to head first into GE... like slamming down your breakfast at BOG before bolting to Mine Train.in WDW... but without the dining experience.

Not a real “benefit” as much as an opportunity that is a result of the demand and interest in GE...



dina444444 said:


> Likely not. At this point Disney has announced that SWGE will not be included in emh/mm at DLR.


----------



## SoCalDisneyFan2708

Last 2 posters are spot on. It’s why when I made my free online reservation I chose a day where the emh was in DCA. I want to have every opportunity I can to be in the front of the line for SW:GE. I’m hoping to get on the Millenium Falcon ASAP so I can use the rest of my time to enjoy all that the rest of the land has to offer


----------



## njchris

We really don't know ANYTHING about how it will work for any of the times. Where they will gather us, how they will do the check-in or all that. It's all speculation. I'm sure they have it planned out to be most effective that they can make it.   I also do wonder if they will limit the ride to once per person or not.


----------



## Lauren in NC

Who wants to speculate what the merch prices are going to be like? I know my kids are going to beg for either a droid or lightsaber (or both ) and I'm trying to pretend to ballpark a budget.


----------



## Sandeep1

dozeman said:


> Yeah and Disney would have another PR nightmare on their hands. People like me screaming at the entrance  because they had been assured their added guest was guaranteed. However I will call again before our June sixth reservation to make sure she was added. A confirmation email would better.



Haha I do not envy the front line CMs for SWGE opening weekend.  If I were them, I would be absolutely poopin' my pants right now at the thought of it.


----------



## SomeGuyInOz

Sandeep1 said:


> They took my phone number down.  And CM said I would get an email or phone call.


Same. I spoke to them today and gave them my mate's name - they took my phone number and basically told me they'd see what they can do. I hope I find out sooner rather than later because he is coming from Australia!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

WonkaKid said:


> A friend at the park just told me that his SWL reservation is for 8:00 a.m.... on May 31. The first day SWL will be open. Lucky, lucky, lucky. He promised to send me pix. And I promise to post ‘em here .


If he is reliable about details, please ask him to give you as much logistical detail as he can about how things are working that first day. It will really help people here to have any kind of accurate idea about how lines, check in, wait times, clearing the area, etc. will work.


----------



## Sandeep1

theluckyrabbit said:


> If he is reliable about details, please ask him to give you as much logistical detail as he can about how things are working that first day. It will really help people here to have any kind of accurate idea about how lines, check in, wait times, clearing the area, etc. will work.



And a YouTube video of Smuggler’s run!


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

Lauren in NC said:


> Who wants to speculate what the merch prices are going to be like? I know my kids are going to beg for either a droid or lightsaber (or both ) and I'm trying to pretend to ballpark a budget.



An arm and a leg most likely 

I was kind of assuming like $100 for a droid, $150 and up for a lightsaber $60 for a porg.

But I could be completely wrong, those are just my guesses.


----------



## Bigrob37

Sandeep1 said:


> Haha I do not envy the front line CMs for SWGE opening weekend.  If I were them, I would be absolutely poopin' my pants right now at the thought of it.


Got to make sure they wear their brown pants!!


----------



## Lesley Wake

Sandeep1 said:


> Wouldn't having a better position in the SWGE virtual queue be a benefit of arriving for EMH?


Issue is, currently EMH is only fantasy and Tomorrowland. So if you get there you will be waiting at the rope to Frontierland. Then you will have the crowd of people behind you and then the longish walk to the entrance (remember, we don’t know if they will use one of the Frontierland entrances or the Critter Country entrances). Then you have to walk with that group of people pushing and shoving (just read about some of the rope drop experiences at WDW for Flight of Passage or Slinky Dog Dash). 

So maybe there will be somewhat of a benefit, but you have to hold your ground and still deal with horrible crowds and guests!


----------



## blue888

Lesley Wake said:


> Issue is, currently EMH is only fantasy and Tomorrowland. So if you get there you will be waiting at the rope to Frontierland. Then you will have the crowd of people behind you and then the longish walk to the entrance (remember, we don’t know if they will use one of the Frontierland entrances or the Critter Country entrances). Then you have to walk with that group of people pushing and shoving (just read about some of the rope drop experiences at WDW for Flight of Passage or Slinky Dog Dash).
> 
> So maybe there will be somewhat of a benefit, but you have to hold your ground and still deal with horrible crowds and guests!



Thanks. Good info. I'm still waiting on my quote. But I think we will do it if it is in my budget!  Worst case scenario, we have a bit of time to hit a few rides before the craziness starts, lol.  We've always stayed onsite so we've never done the parks without the extra hour (we've done Christmas twice at DL). I've planned two whole days for it, so that should allow us to see quite a bit of SW's.


----------



## njchris

gypsy_at_heart said:


> An arm and a leg most likely
> 
> I was kind of assuming like $100 for a droid, $150 and up for a lightsaber $60 for a porg.
> 
> But I could be completely wrong, those are just my guesses.


I thought I read somewhere about the lightsaber prices.  around $100 for the hilt and if you want the stalk/light up part, that's another $50.  I totally don't remember the source anymore tho.


----------



## figment_jii

njchris said:


> I thought I read somewhere about the lightsaber prices.  around $100 for the hilt and if you want the stalk/light up part, that's another $50.  I totally don't remember the source anymore tho.


A San Jose Mercury newspaper article about the lightsabers mentioned similar prices ($109 for the finished hilt and $49 for the blade, but prices can vary depending on the style(s) selected).


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Sorry if this has been mentioned already, but mobile ordering will be coming to some of the locations

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...hree-star-wars-galaxys-edge-dining-locations/


----------



## GeneralTso

Opening day is going to be tragic. In fact, the entire week will be tragic. We will be there opening day, opening hour only because that's our assigned reservation time.
Disney is absolutely terrible at rolling new things out. The good news is, they adjust quickly.
My husband remembers being at Animal Kingdom opening week and it was a joke. Disney worked hard and fast to fix things. I remember when Frozen meet & greet started at Disneyland. Oh my gosh, that was a joke. I've never seen so many people yelling and getting upset at a theme park where it's supposed to be happy.  

I plan to get as zen as I can, and bob and weave with the madness.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

figment_jii said:


> A San Jose Mercury newspaper article about the lightsabers mentioned similar prices ($109 for the finished hilt and $49 for the blade, but prices can vary depending on the style(s) selected).


Wowie! Is this going to be a hologram or something? That is one expensive toy (that I will NOT be buying for my very rambunctious 4 year old!).


----------



## theluckyrabbit

GeneralTso said:


> Opening day is going to be tragic. In fact, the entire week will be tragic. We will be there opening day, opening hour only because that's our assigned reservation time... I plan to get as zen as I can, and bob and weave with the madness.


And, please, report back with as much detail as you can remember!


----------



## hiroMYhero

SomeGuyInOz said:


> Same. I spoke to them today and gave them my mate's name - they took my phone number and basically told me they'd see what they can do. I hope I find out sooner rather than later because he is coming from Australia!


I called DLand today and explained how I wasn’t able to add on my DH prior to confirming my reservation. The CM stated their policy is now to add 1 Additional Person to the reservation! 

I was able to add on my DH after confirming my reservation # and account info.

Try calling again as I was only on the phone for 13 minutes total.


----------



## Lauren in NC

figment_jii said:


> A San Jose Mercury newspaper article about the lightsabers mentioned similar prices ($109 for the finished hilt and $49 for the blade, but prices can vary depending on the style(s) selected).



Oof, yeah, I was thinking it was going to be somewhere around $200 after tax. I wonder if the droids will be similarly priced.  The kids have some gift cards from birthdays and Christmas, but I think it'll be a hard decision whether they want to dump all their saved souvenir money for the whole trip into one item.  Usually we take pictures and then decide what they want on the last day, but that's not exactly an option here.


----------



## kpd6901

I saw the Star Wars Celebration segment where they discussed these lightsabers. They are heavy, durable metal materials. I would say, much more collectible and display piece and occasional usage than simply an expensive child's plastic you lightsaber than one can also build themselves for less$$ elsewhere at the parks.


----------



## BadPinkTink

Im guessing alot of casual Star Wars fans or families just bringing their kids to Star Wars Galaxys Edge are going to be upset and angry at prices and experiences in the new land. Its been obvious to me for a while now that Star Wars Galaxys Edge is being targeted to the adult Star Wars fan, they type of people who go to Comic Con and other conventions and who have the money for more expensive collectable merchandise and experiences. The mass produced cheap plastic light sabers and other merchandise will be onsale in Star Traders in Tomorrowland, while the merchandise in Star Wars Galaxys Edge will be more expensive, better quality adult collectables.


----------



## twodogs

CO2CA said:


> Same to you!!
> 
> I don't think you have anything to worry about. Are you going near the opening or a few days/weeks after? They'll probably (hopefully) have all the bugs fixed after that initial weekend/week.



We are not going until the last weekend that reservations are required.  By then, they will hopefully have the routine down a little.  I will read reports here of the early days.  We are going to have to fly out there, and my difficulty is that we are already going Memorial weekend, so this trip at the end of June was not really in the cards. Then I snagged the SWGE reservation (on my daughter’s actual birthday no doubt, which falls on a Saturday this year so we could go).  But I don’t want to make the plane reservations until I see if it is even worth it to go during the reservation period or if people are literally waiting for an hour of their reservation period just to get into the land, or getting in there and then waiting the entire 4 hours in a line for the ride or a drink.  If that is the case, then we won’t go and will go again later when things die down (in about a decade, ha ha!!).


----------



## HydroGuy

GeneralTso said:


> Opening day is going to be tragic. In fact, the entire week will be tragic. We will be there opening day, opening hour only because that's our assigned reservation time.
> Disney is absolutely terrible at rolling new things out. The good news is, they adjust quickly.
> My husband remembers being at Animal Kingdom opening week and it was a joke. Disney worked hard and fast to fix things. I remember when Frozen meet & greet started at Disneyland. Oh my gosh, that was a joke. I've never seen so many people yelling and getting upset at a theme park where it's supposed to be happy.
> 
> I plan to get as zen as I can, and bob and weave with the madness.


I have been relating how Disney at WDW AK nailed it for Pandora opening in May 2017. At least the Florida folks have learned how to manage the crowds. At DCA last June with the (much more minor) opening of Pixar Pier, the California folks totally screwed that up. 

I would thus not agree with you that "Disney is absolutely terrible...". I hope Disney is smart enough to figure out who brilliantly handled Pandora and to put them in charge of SWGE.


----------



## njchris

GeneralTso said:


> Opening day is going to be tragic. In fact, the entire week will be tragic. We will be there opening day, opening hour only because that's our assigned reservation time.
> Disney is absolutely terrible at rolling new things out. The good news is, they adjust quickly.
> My husband remembers being at Animal Kingdom opening week and it was a joke. Disney worked hard and fast to fix things. I remember when Frozen meet & greet started at Disneyland. Oh my gosh, that was a joke. I've never seen so many people yelling and getting upset at a theme park where it's supposed to be happy.
> 
> I plan to get as zen as I can, and bob and weave with the madness.


I have to say, I see far less angry/stressed people at DLR than at WDW. While I've just moved here last Sept, I've been to the parks here 40 times already and I used to go to WDW every year for over 25 years.  WDW had a lot more people that I felt came off as entitled.


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

Lauren in NC said:


> Oof, yeah, I was thinking it was going to be somewhere around $200 after tax. I wonder if the droids will be similarly priced.  The kids have some gift cards from birthdays and Christmas, but I think it'll be a hard decision whether they want to dump all their saved souvenir money for the whole trip into one item.  Usually we take pictures and then decide what they want on the last day, but that's not exactly an option here.




Your pricing is more accurate.   The lightsaber experience is going to be pricey.  DD#2 says the prices quoted online were not firmed up yet.  (Source:  DD#2 is in training, today, to work at the lightsaber experience.   Her group is getting to do a walkthru the area right now, and gets to preview the MF ride this afternoon, providing everything is working ok)


----------



## WonkaKid

theluckyrabbit said:


> If he is reliable about details, please ask him to give you as much logistical detail as he can about how things are working that first day. It will really help people here to have any kind of accurate idea about how lines, check in, wait times, clearing the area, etc. will work.


Absolutely. Oddly, he and I ride POTC together often and he always points out very small details; things that I don't often notice. Certainly I'll ask him to provide as much detail as possible.


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

kpd6901 said:


> I saw the Star Wars Celebration segment where they discussed these lightsabers. They are heavy, durable metal materials. I would say, much more collectible and display piece and occasional usage than simply an expensive child's plastic you lightsaber than one can also build themselves for less$$ elsewhere at the parks.



This


----------



## Barnabus Collins

I am so excited for this to open.  Opening day cannot get hear fast enough for me.  I will be part of the second group in on opening day, 11am to 3pm.  I will post what I experience in SWGE.  Hopefully, I will have lots to share.


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

twodogs said:


> We are not going until the last weekend that reservations are required.  By then, they will hopefully have the routine down a little.  I will read reports here of the early days.  We are going to have to fly out there, and my difficulty is that we are already going Memorial weekend, so this trip at the end of June was not really in the cards. Then I snagged the SWGE reservation (on my daughter’s actual birthday no doubt, which falls on a Saturday this year so we could go).  But I don’t want to make the plane reservations until I see if it is even worth it to go during the reservation period or if people are literally waiting for an hour of their reservation period just to get into the land, or getting in there and then waiting the entire 4 hours in a line for the ride or a drink.  If that is the case, then we won’t go and will go again later when things die down (in about a decade, ha ha!!).



We're going on the 21st. I went with that because I was hoping since it's a Friday it will be a teensy bit less crazy than the weekend. Also it's near the end of the reservation period so, hopefully, some of the bugs will be worked out. 

Also, in theory, DLR might be a bit less busy because it's the start of block out days for the deluxe APs, but not yet the open free for all of Galaxy's edge. 

All in all it might amount to nothing and be crazy busy, but I have high hopes it won't be awful. 



Bianca and Bernard said:


> Your pricing is more accurate.   The lightsaber experience is going to be pricey.  DD#2 says the prices quoted online were not firmed up yet.  (Source:  DD#2 is in training, today, to work at the lightsaber experience.   Her group is getting to do a walkthru the area right now, and gets to preview the MF ride this afternoon, providing everything is working ok)



I'm actually not into a light saber.... unless the blade can actually pass through things and it's just a light up tube. If they can do that, I'll just throw my money at them lol

I'm hopeful the droids won't be insanely priced because I really really want one and I'm already spending too much on this whole trip I had hoped to do another fall mini vacation after Disney and before my big annual trip, but I'm pretty sure I'm just going to spend the money on this instead since I'm taking my parent's and they need a little extra TLC. Also, I want to buy all the star wars things lol


----------



## Castillo Mom

njchris said:


> I have to say, I see far less angry/stressed people at DLR than at WDW. While I've just moved here last Sept, I've been to the parks here 40 times already and I used to go to WDW every year for over 25 years.  WDW had a lot more people that I felt came off as entitled.



Glad you've had good experiences so far.  Unfortunately, DLR AP holders have a reputation for being persnickety and self entitled.  I try to be a good AP holder and appreciate that it's a luxury, not an entitlement and try to show extra appreciation to CMs.  Based on several interactions that I observed between guests who weren't getting their way and the poor CMs this past weekend, I'm probably going to need an extra dose of patience on the 31st.


----------



## njchris

Castillo Mom said:


> Glad you've had good experiences so far.  Unfortunately, DLR AP holders have a reputation for being persnickety and self entitled.  I try to be a good AP holder and appreciate that it's a luxury, not an entitlement and try to show extra appreciation to CMs.  Based on several interactions that I observed between guests who weren't getting their way and the poor CMs this past weekend, I'm probably going to need an extra dose of patience on the 31st.


I'm an AP holder too.  Always treat the CMs nice.  I don't get how people can be nasty to CMs.  Glad I haven't seen it tho.


----------



## twodogs

gypsy_at_heart said:


> We're going on the 21st. I went with that because I was hoping since it's a Friday it will be a teensy bit less crazy than the weekend. Also it's near the end of the reservation period so, hopefully, some of the bugs will be worked out.
> 
> Also, in theory, DLR might be a bit less busy because it's the start of block out days for the deluxe APs, but not yet the open free for all of Galaxy's edge.
> 
> All in all it might amount to nothing and be crazy busy, but I have high hopes it won't be awful.



That makes me feel a lot better, and I’ll be optimistic about that weekend along with you!!!


----------



## Barnabus Collins

How could you not be nice to the CM's?  Just seems crazy to me people will give them grief.


----------



## Elias1901

Howdy all,

Firstly, I apologize if this is being posted in the wrong section as I have no idea where it would truly belong. I've looked but nothing immediately jumped out at me. To any mods, please feel free to shift it wherever it is supposed to belong, if not in here. Anyways, here we go!

I've been to the D23 Expo in 2011 and 2013 to which I've had some success (satisfaction) and some failures (disappointment) in the way of attending presentations that I wanted to see. 2011 was definitely the experience with the biggest growing pains of the two, as in 2013, I did manage to make it to at least a few that were high on my list. I'm not as much of an expert on the Expo as I am to the parks, so I have a few questions that I would super appreciate some detailed answers to:

1) I am a Disney Store Cast Member in Canada. It was mentioned to me that there has been discounted D23 Expo tickets available for Cast Members. I haven't been able to locate such a thing anywhere on the internal sites where such a discount/buying option is located. Are they not doing it this time around? Or is it something that's not guaranteed/doesn't show up until they're down to the wire and have lots of availability left? Any fellow CM's on here that could address this one, would be much appreciated! I'm starting to wonder if we should just bite the bullet and pay out of pocket as I noticed today that the 3-Day tickets are already sold out. We only planned to hit the Expo on Friday and Saturday, so we only were going to buy a single-day ticket to each day as it is... but I don't want to miss out altogether and have those days suddenly sell out on me!

2) Does the D23 Expo still have the StagePass system in place for the presentations in the stages? If so, the location of this area and a refresher on how it works would be appreciated.

3) I'm not willing to camp out overnight for anything, but I realize and am willing to show up (stupidly) early to guarantee I get into the big D23 Arena presentations on those first couple days (Legends, Animation/Studio, Parks & Resorts are all my top priorities if I can manage it). What time do you recommend getting to the convention center to get in line? Would 5 or 6 AM be fine? Or is that already pushing it?? I think 5 AM is kind of my "earliest" time I could handle... I don't know, we'll see.

4) Would my Cast Member discounts work on merchandise purchased in the Dream Store or Mickey's of Glendale at the Expo (again, a question for my fellow CM's out there).

5) Since I reside in Canada, will-call pick-up for tickets is apparently my only option. I don't want to waste my theme park time beforehand walking over to the convention center just for that, if I can help it. If I order the D23 Expo tickets online and have them shipped to my friend in the USA, who will forward them to me... do they send out tickets right away when they are ordered? Or do they show up in the mail closer to the time of the Expo? I ask as my friend plans to move from her current residence in July, so I wouldn't want to have tickets be sent out to her old address, obviously. Any more exact specifications on how this works would be GREATLY appreciated.

6) If we pop out of the Expo for lunch when we have a lull in our schedule... how much of a pain in the **** will it be to get back in? Do lines to enter the convention center die once the initial morning rush has come and gone? Additionally, I'd like to have a nice dinner at Downtown Disney or something like that after our days at the Expo... what time does the Expo close each evening? Does it vary or is it usually a set time each night??

7) Is there currently a work in progress schedule of events for this year's Expo posted anywhere? I seem to remember from the past that it came out in advance but would update/change little by little until a week or so before the Expo. Is this still how things are? If there's no schedule out currently, where can I find it when it does get posted?

Anyways. I think that about covers my biggie questions for the time being... if there's anything else I think of, I'll post them here. I've just felt so helpless at times in past Expos but I really wanted to give another one a shot and I figured with more preparedness, perhaps I'd come out more satisfied than in the past. Any other tips or tricks regarding Expo-going would be MASSIVELY appreciated...

... I feel almost like a complete newb here!! 

Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## CO2CA

I'm so excited for opening day. We actually didn't even plan it out to be there for it, we had just happened to have booked our hotel the same day it was announced the opening date was the 31st! We get to be a part of the history of the park, the official opening day!! And one of the first guests to access the park on that day, too (8am group). Sure it's going to be crazy, but it wouldn't be as special if there wasn't some chaos and craziness. Going with the flow is going to help a lot, I think.


----------



## AndrewC

Have there been any somewhat reliable rumors of when the second attraction will open up? Anyone think there is a decent chance it’ll be open by late October? Or do you think “later this year” means like a week before the new year starts? Has there been any write ups if the hold up is technical issues (that could be hard to nail down)? I’ll be down there for the Halloween event (Oct 19th to 24th) and am dying of curiosity on what chance I have in both attractions being up.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

AndrewC said:


> Have there been any somewhat reliable rumors of when the second attraction will open up? Anyone think there is a decent chance it’ll be open by late October? Or do you think “later this year” means like a week before the new year starts? Has there been any write ups if the hold up is technical issues (that could be hard to nail down)? I’ll be down there for the Halloween event (Oct 19th to 24th) and am dying of curiosity on what chance I have in both attractions being up.



There's nothing really reliable rumor wise about when Rise of the Resistance will open. The main rumor is that there's been issues with getting the ride system to function in a reliable manner so it could be delayed until next year even if progress is slow.


----------



## Geemo

Does anyone know ride intensity for the new attraction ride(s)???

I'm thinking we need to start a campaign for ABC30 - Fresno, to send Cory James to SWGE media day.

In 2017 Cory covered the opening of Guardians for ABC30.  
I don't think anyone briefed him on what to expect.  He was surprised once the ride took off.
Talk about a good sport!!


----------



## HydroGuy

I will answer the ones I can...as best I can. 



Elias1901 said:


> 2) Does the D23 Expo still have the StagePass system in place for the presentations in the stages? If so, the location of this area and a refresher on how it works would be appreciated.


Yes, the last few times it is to the right after you enter. It has had marginal value to me, especially when I am solo. If I have someone with me to hold my spot somewhere (which I usually do) then at best I am able to get one StagePass.



Elias1901 said:


> 3) I'm not willing to camp out overnight for anything, but I realize and am willing to show up (stupidly) early to guarantee I get into the big D23 Arena presentations on those first couple days (Legends, Animation/Studio, Parks & Resorts are all my top priorities if I can manage it). What time do you recommend getting to the convention center to get in line? Would 5 or 6 AM be fine? Or is that already pushing it?? I think 5 AM is kind of my "earliest" time I could handle... I don't know, we'll see.


For Day 1 I would say 5AM at the latest. Assuming they keep roughly the same schedule for the major events you mention, that will get you into the Expo earlier and into Animation. It is hard to do Legends first without risking Animation, so I have skipped Legends the last few times. Animation happens in the PM of Day 1 usually.

For Day 2, I arrived at around 3AM for Live Action last time and barely made it in. They closed it maybe 30 minutes after I arrived. This year I will come earlier.

For Live Action, I cheated towards the back as it came to a close so I could be first out and get into line for Parks & Resorts for Day 2 PM. That worked fine for me the last few Expos.



Elias1901 said:


> 6) If we pop out of the Expo for lunch when we have a lull in our schedule... how much of a pain in the **** will it be to get back in? Do lines to enter the convention center die once the initial morning rush has come and gone? Additionally, I'd like to have a nice dinner at Downtown Disney or something like that after our days at the Expo... what time does the Expo close each evening? Does it vary or is it usually a set time each night??


No problem, except maybe during the morning and especially Day 1 morning when there are still large queues waiting to get in. The Expo show floor closes earlyish - like 5 PM? But usually there are good sessions going on until 7PM. On Day 1 eve and especially Day 2 eve I like to think I have energy to go to DTD for dinner, but usually I barely have enough to make it to my hotel room bed LOL. Sunday Day 3 eve is much easier for me to go out.



Elias1901 said:


> 7) Is there currently a work in progress schedule of events for this year's Expo posted anywhere? I seem to remember from the past that it came out in advance but would update/change little by little until a week or so before the Expo. Is this still how things are? If there's no schedule out currently, where can I find it when it does get posted?


I have not seen one yet. As I recall the major events will get posted a few weeks or a month before. The secondary events trickle in right up until the Expo.


----------



## Safari23

So our Easter time trip didn’t pan out and now we’re considering middle of June. It would be sometime after June 16th. From what I’ve read so far on here up until June 23 you can only go into SWGE with a reservation, for a set period of time. If we were to go middle of June and not stay at a Disney hotel, how do we get access to SWGE? And if we’re there after June 23? TIA


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

At this point if you didn’t already get a free reservation and you’re not staying onsite, you won’t be able to access the land until June 24 at the earliest. They haven’t released any details about how access after June 23 will work but all of the free reservations for May 31 to June 23 are gone.


----------



## jillyh

I think you missed the boat if you're going before June 24th.  Reservations for everyone not staying onsite opened up on May 2nd at 10am and were completely gone in about 2 hours.  I think the only way you can get a reservation at this point is to stay onsite as they have put aside enough reservations for all rooms.


----------



## ashley0139

Feel free to join us over on the D23 mega thread! There are lots of people there who have also been several times and know the ins and outs really well.

I can say that you do get cast member discounts in the Dream Store and the Disney store but not Mickeys of Glendale. I think you will need to get there earlier than 5am to get into the main morning panels.


----------



## abcboys

I've still been super curious how many reservations they have set aside per each 4 hour period. I've heard answers ranging from 2,000 to 3,000 to 7,000. Anyone have any inside information what the number actually is? I suppose this will help determine how crazy its really going to be.

We are going for the first time planned way before the day was announced. Not even hitting up the new land but really anxious to see how this will all play out. I've heard everything from "going to be a nightmare" to "honestly won't be that bad with the system in place."


----------



## Safari23

Wow! Ok I had no idea. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## disneylover102

If you go June 24th or after, you can still get in and stay offsite, but still get there early, because I’m sure it will still fill up to capacity, at least within the land, and probably the whole park as well.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Castillo Mom said:


> Glad you've had good experiences so far.  Unfortunately, DLR AP holders have a reputation for being persnickety and self entitled...





njchris said:


> I'm an AP holder too.  Always treat the CMs nice.  I don't get how people can be nasty to CMs.  Glad I haven't seen it tho.





Barnabus Collins said:


> How could you not be nice to the CM's?  Just seems crazy to me people will give them grief.



Oddly enough, in spite of the reputation you hear bandied about on the internet, CMs we've spoken with have repeated that they love the local APs and can recognize us right away because we're the ones who always say "please" and "thank you," we're the ones who are nice to them, and we're the ones who smile at them first. They regularly get yelled at, hit (yes, people hit them to get their attention), and don't get thanked very often. So they say they love the local APs for making their days easier. For those local APs out there reading this, go team! Way to make some magic for the CMs who work so hard to make magic for us!


----------



## Mathmagicland

I’ll try to help with these two -



Elias1901 said:


> 2) Does the D23 Expo still have the StagePass system in place for the presentations in the stages? If so, the location of this area and a refresher on how it works would be appreciated.



The stage pass system seemed to improve last Expo, they had a larger queuing area & it was a smoother process.  They also have fewer different panel rooms and the rooms are much larger to accommodate a lot more people.  I got a stage pass for one show the entire weekend in 2017, then spent the rest of the Expo using the stand by lines & got into every panel I wanted, however I did not attend any of the marquee panels ie parks, animation, or live action. I did attend one of the Alan Menken concerts without a pass.  Those marquee panels are in the largest room, and take a lot of time to both seat people and then get out after the panel is over, so I don’t know that you could get stage passes or attend many other panels if the marquee panels are your first choices. 

The way it worked last year was, no passes for the sessions before 11 a.m. You can get one pass for a session between 11a.m.- 2p.m. starting when the floor opened at 9a.m.  Then starting around noon you could line up again to get one pass for a session between 3pm and 7pm. So if you are in the big panels, you can’t also be in line to get stage passes. 



Elias1901 said:


> 5) Since I reside in Canada, will-call pick-up for tickets is apparently my only option. I don't want to waste my theme park time beforehand walking over to the convention center just for that, if I can help it. If I order the D23 Expo tickets online and have them shipped to my friend in the USA, who will forward them to me... do they send out tickets right away when they are ordered? Or do they show up in the mail closer to the time of the Expo? I ask as my friend plans to move from her current residence in July, so I wouldn't want to have tickets be sent out to her old address, obviously. Any more exact specifications on how this works would be GREATLY appreciated.



My email confirmation for this year’s Expo tickets says this about when the tickets will be sent out - so based on this I’d expect tickets to start being sent out around the end of June. 

Tickets are expected to ship to the provided shipping address approximately 6-8 weeks prior to D23 Expo 2019. If you purchased merchandise, it will ship separately to the provided shipping address, also approximately 6-8 weeks prior to D23 Expo 2019.


----------



## CarolynFH

ashley0139 said:


> Feel free to join us over on the D23 mega thread! There are lots of people there who have also been several times and know the ins and outs really well.
> 
> I can say that you do get cast member discounts in the Dream Store and the Disney store but not Mickeys of Glendale. I think you will need to get there earlier than 5am to get into the main morning panels.



Please post a link to the D23 mega thread or tell me where to look for it! We’ll be there for the first time too so don’t know what we don’t know!


----------



## ashley0139

CarolynFH said:


> Please post a link to the D23 mega thread or tell me where to look for it! We’ll be there for the first time too so don’t know what we don’t know!



You're on it now!


----------



## Mathmagicland

Elias1901 said:


> tickets available for Cast Members. I haven't been able to locate such a thing anywhere on the internal sites where such a discount/buying option is located. Are they not doing it this time around? Or is it something that's not guaranteed/doesn't show up until they're down to the wire and have lots of availability left? Any fellow CM's on here that could address this one, would be much appreciated! I'm starting to wonder if we should just bite the bullet and pay out of pocket as I noticed today that the 3-Day tickets are already sold out. We only planned to hit the Expo on Friday and Saturday, so we only were going to buy a single-day ticket to each day as it is... but I don't want to miss out altogether and have those days suddenly sell out on me!



Re this one - I am not a CM, but you might not want to wait too much longer if no one weighs in on this for you & your heart is set on attending.  As you note, 3-day passes Are already sold out & there were some comments earlier in this thread about this year being the earliest this has happened.  

Last two expos, the Saturday one day passes sold out first.  With the three day passes no longer available, the Friday and Saturday single day passes are likely to be going next & may not be available by August.  Since Saturday has had the live action and the parks panels, that day can be more popular for single day attendees.  As info starts coming out about panels, the Legends honorees, & Guests, interest can ramp up for those sitting on the fence.  

I met a CM at the 2015 Expo & she had mentioned for that one, they were given the opportunity to get a one day pass for I think only one of the Expo days, not all of the days.


----------



## Katers

I’ve been stalking this page for a while. I’ve read every post. Me and my family were unlucky enough to plan our first (and probably only) trip to Disneyland before the dates for SWGE opening was announced. We will be there for three days (6/29-7/1).  We cannot change our travel dates due to high school football practice schedules. I have already warned my very Star Wars obsessed teenage boys and husband that we will more than likely not even see the SWGE due to the crowds. We go to WDW every year or so and they will see it there eventually. 

My real fear is that we won’t be able to experience Disneyland at all for the most part. If the virtual queue requires park entry before you can obtain a spot (much like MaxPass) then I would imagine the line to go through security and the gates could take several hours (especially since we are going the first weekend after reservations end).  This would completely prevent us from taking advantage of EM hours (we are staying at the GC hotel...mostly because we wanted to beat the crowds by taking advantage of EM hours, which seems to be a mute point now). Yes we have MaxPass but hours in line just to get in will drastically reduce our touring time. Not to mention the fear of the park reaching capacity before we even get in. I know we can go to DCA instead but there is a lot that we would like to see in DL as well.

I know that no one knows how things will run starting June 24. I just wanted to put my fears out there. Maybe someone who knows better how DL works can speculate on a way for the security and gates to be handled to prevent non-SWGE visitors from getting completely washed away in the madness. TIA.


----------



## HydroGuy

Katers said:


> I’ve been stalking this page for a while. I’ve read every post. Me and my family were unlucky enough to plan our first (and probably only) trip to Disneyland before the dates for SWGE opening was announced. We will be there for three days (6/29-7/1).  We cannot change our travel dates due to high school football practice schedules. I have already warned my very Star Wars obsessed teenage boys and husband that we will more than likely not even see the SWGE due to the crowds. We go to WDW every year or so and they will see it there eventually.
> 
> My real fear is that we won’t be able to experience Disneyland at all for the most part. If the virtual queue requires park entry before you can obtain a spot (much like MaxPass) then I would imagine the line to go through security and the gates could take several hours (especially since we are going the first weekend after reservations end).  This would completely prevent us from taking advantage of EM hours (we are staying at the GC hotel...mostly because we wanted to beat the crowds by taking advantage of EM hours, which seems to be a mute point now). Yes we have MaxPass but hours in line just to get in will drastically reduce our touring time. Not to mention the fear of the park reaching capacity before we even get in. I know we can go to DCA instead but there is a lot that we would like to see in DL as well.
> 
> I know that no one knows how things will run starting June 24. I just wanted to put my fears out there. Maybe someone who knows better how DL works can speculate on a way for the security and gates to be handled to prevent non-SWGE visitors from getting completely washed away in the madness. TIA.


I would say your fears are mostly overblown.

First, MaxPass will be your best friend. Second, DLR has a much higher ride concentration than WDW. Third, DLR really has some great night time shows. Those are people eaters.

You are staying at the GCH. Use EMH as much as you can, take afternoon breaks every day and encourage your teens to take a nap or just get some quiet down time.

I am not saying your trip will be perfect and crowds are no big deal. I AM saying you can have a great time and the deck is stacked in your favor if you make the right moves.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

Katers said:


> I know that no one knows how things will run starting June 24. I just wanted to put my fears out there. Maybe someone who knows better how DL works can speculate on a way for the security and gates to be handled to prevent non-SWGE visitors from getting completely washed away in the madness. TIA.



Since you're staying a GCH you have a dedicated security area at the entrance to dtd from the hotel so I don't think you'll be spending hours in line for security. The line may be long but you're only competing with guests who also stayed at GCH not the general public.

 Lines at the gates usually move pretty quickly one they start letting people into the parks. There have been reports of lines that stretch across half the esplanade not taking more than 30 mins. If you plan to be there 30 mins or so before EMH start you should have no issue getting into the park in the morning. Now leaving or park hopping and trying to get back into the park in the afternoon may be a different story but it sounds like you're a family with older kids who won't need afternoon breaks.


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

.


----------



## cadien

Gaugersaurus said:


> Since you're staying a GCH you have a dedicated security area at the entrance to dtd from the hotel so I don't think you'll be spending hours in line for security. The line may be long but you're only competing with guests who also stayed at GCH not the general public.



Side question. We'll be there in July and staying at Paradise Pier. Does that also have dedicated security or do we line up with the general public? I've been to DL before but haven't stayed on site.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

cadien said:


> Side question. We'll be there in July and staying at Paradise Pier. Does that also have dedicated security or do we line up with the general public? I've been to DL before but haven't stayed on site.



Paradise Pier is set up to use the DLH or DTD security entrances. Both should be less crowded than harbor side or M&F trams security but there is still the possibility that people walking from Katella hotels or from M&F will be lining up there. To be fair the GCH isn't actually dedicated to only hotel guests; there's just no way for people not staying at GCH to get to those entrances in the morning without going through security somewhere else first.


----------



## Elias1901

Thanks for your input so far, guys! It's been much appreciated.


----------



## Elias1901

Does anybody suspect that Rise of the Resistance will debut during the D23 Expo? Or are all bets pretty much off for that happening until LATE later this year??


----------



## gtrist4life

Hello folks. Me and my wife will be attending our first D23 Expo. I've watched a few of the Christan Millan videos, and am hoping that Disney does change things for the big panels this year. Overnight or 3AM queues seems a bit extreme.
We are also DVC members and though it was a little stressful, with a few hiccups/crashes, the online queuing for the Moonlight magic events overall went okay. If D23 did a similar online registration for the big panels, would you be okay with this? I've also heard rumblings about a lottery, not sure of the details.  It just seems that there should be a more sensible alternative to camping out in the basement 24 hours before an event.
Peace, Cheers, and Mickey Ears!


----------



## soniam

Elias1901 said:


> Does anybody suspect that Rise of the Resistance will debut during the D23 Expo? Or are all bets pretty much off for that happening until LATE later this year??



I think later means later, but I am just guessing and have no insight or knowledge of the situation. I would hope for the best, but expect the worst


----------



## Mathmagicland

Elias1901 said:


> Does anybody suspect that Rise of the Resistance will debut during the D23 Expo? Or are all bets pretty much off for that happening until LATE later this year??


I would not put money on it,  seeing how things are going with Disneyland and the SWGE opening, that would not seem like a good time to do so.  A lot of the Available hotel space is booked for D23, so where would folks go who were not at D23 & wanted to some for the new attraction opening.  Also, it might pull people from the Expo who would go to the park instead.


----------



## kristenabelle

Elias1901 said:


> Does anybody suspect that Rise of the Resistance will debut during the D23 Expo? Or are all bets pretty much off for that happening until LATE later this year??



It would be awesome if they pulled a Fantasmic, opened it that weekend, and gave panel guests first access passes. But that's super wishful thinking


----------



## Katers

Gaugersaurus said:


> Since you're staying a GCH you have a dedicated security area at the entrance to dtd from the hotel so I don't think you'll be spending hours in line for security. The line may be long but you're only competing with guests who also stayed at GCH not the general public.
> 
> Lines at the gates usually move pretty quickly one they start letting people into the parks. There have been reports of lines that stretch across half the esplanade not taking more than 30 mins. If you plan to be there 30 mins or so before EMH start you should have no issue getting into the park in the morning. Now leaving or park hopping and trying to get back into the park in the afternoon may be a different story but it sounds like you're a family with older kids who won't need afternoon breaks.



Thank you! This is exactly the kind of information I needed to ease my fears. I didn’t realize there was more than one security check and especially didn’t realize there was a separate one for GCH! Thanks again!


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

I'm still annoyed that the monorail doesn't directly leave from the Disneyland Hotel anymore 

On a more SWGE related note, I was emailing the VIP tours the other day to book for one of our parks days and they made sure to point out that VIP guides are not allowed to enter SWGE at ALL until after 24th of June - not even with a group that has a reservation. I wasn't trying to book for our reservation day or to go to SWGE, but the CM said they have the directive to notify everyone booking VIP tours in that period, so it's good to know that they're on top of it. She did, however, say that after June 24th they have not been told that VIP guides will be restricted.


----------



## EmJ

gypsy_at_heart said:


> I'm still annoyed that the monorail doesn't directly leave from the Disneyland Hotel anymore
> 
> On a more SWGE related note, I was emailing the VIP tours the other day to book for one of our parks days and they made sure to point out that VIP guides are not allowed to enter SWGE at ALL until after 24th of June - not even with a group that has a reservation. I wasn't trying to book for our reservation day or to go to SWGE, but the CM said they have the directive to notify everyone booking VIP tours in that period, so it's good to know that they're on top of it. She did, however, say that after June 24th they have not been told that VIP guides will be restricted.


The monorail doesn’t leave from Disneyland Hotel? I thought it connected the park and the hotel, no?


----------



## dina444444

EmJ said:


> The monorail doesn’t leave from Disneyland Hotel? I thought it connected the park and the hotel, no?


The outside the park station is at the tail end of DTD. It’s like a 90 second walk from DLH.


----------



## crvetter

EmJ said:


> The monorail doesn’t leave from Disneyland Hotel? I thought it connected the park and the hotel, no?


I believe the monorail is always where it was. However, when they built DTD they demo'd the Hotel structures in that area and rebuilt the monorail station. So to the towers still the monorail is in the same location it always was.


----------



## shortred

My son and I are going to be staying at Disneyland Hotel opening weekend.  He is starting a summer internship in Anaheim, June 3, so I decided to fly down with him as my birthday present and stay at DisneyLand.   He actually doesn’t have a place to stay that weekend as he is subletting an apartment, so it works out well.  Hopefully it will be an awesome bonding experience, and his brothers won’t be too jealous! We have never been to Disneyland-do we walk through Downtown Disney to get to the parks?


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

EmJ said:


> The monorail doesn’t leave from Disneyland Hotel? I thought it connected the park and the hotel, no?





dina444444 said:


> The outside the park station is at the tail end of DTD. It’s like a 90 second walk from DLH.





crvetter said:


> I believe the monorail is always where it was. However, when they built DTD they demo'd the Hotel structures in that area and rebuilt the monorail station. So to the towers still the monorail is in the same location it always was.



Yep, the above posters are right. The monorail didn't move, just sadly part of the hotel was removed. I'm not actually bothered by the very very short distance, I'm just oddly attached as that's where we stayed when I was a kid and loved going right from the hotel to the parks. It's one of those silly things. I know Disney had a reason for it, I'm just clinging to childhood memories and being stubborn about it


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

Because I was curious and already emailing VIP, this is their direct response about access for VIP tours after the 24th:

"After the Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge reservation period has ended, access to Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge will vary depending on time of day and operational capacity. It is our goal to make sure all of our tours experience Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge, but it is not guaranteed. Access to Millennium Falcon: Smuggler’s Run will also be provided based on the same factors. Our VIP Tour will allow you to experience Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge and Millennium Falcon: Smuggler’s Run faster than most park Guests, but please keep in mind this is not the same access you’re used to/getting (depending if they’re repeats) in the rest in the park.  There’s no expedited access to Droid Depot, Savi’s Workshop, Oga’s Cantina or any of the food and beverage offerings."


----------



## dina444444

shortred said:


> My son and I are going to be staying at Disneyland Hotel opening weekend.  He is starting a summer internship in Anaheim, June 3, so I decided to fly down with him as my birthday present and stay at DisneyLand.   He actually doesn’t have a place to stay that weekend as he is subletting an apartment, so it works out well.  Hopefully it will be an awesome bonding experience, and his brothers won’t be too jealous! We have never been to Disneyland-do we walk through Downtown Disney to get to the parks?


Yes. It’s about 5-10 minute walk depending on how fast you walk and crowds in DTD.


----------



## Dan Bee

Hey everyone a couple of quick Q’s (apologies if already covered earlier in the thread)...

1. Our window is 5pm - 9pm. Will we need to be there at 5pm, or will we be able to enter at any time within the window?

2. Where will the actual entrance to Galaxy’s Edge be? And will there be multiple entries of just the one?

Thanks!


----------



## dieumeye

Dan Bee said:


> Hey everyone a couple of quick Q’s (apologies if already covered earlier in the thread)...
> 
> 1. Our window is 5pm - 9pm. Will we need to be there at 5pm, or will we be able to enter at any time within the window?
> 
> 2. Where will the actual entrance to Galaxy’s Edge be? And will there be multiple entries of just the one?
> 
> Thanks!


Note that details could change as we get closer, or even once SW:GE officially opens as the process is tweaked.

1. Please keep a watch for trip reports to see what people are saying about their experience once SW:GE actually opens. It was suggested to me by a CM at the DLH that you should be allowed to enter any time during your window, but by her own admission she didn't know for sure. Please consider the following: we do not know how long it will actually take to get in once you arrive. 5 minutes? 30 minutes? Also, we don't know how long lines inside the land will be (for the ride, for food, for lightsabers, etc). Also, we don't know how the line for Smuggler's Run will work: do you have to do it within your four hour window? Will they kick you out if you are in line when your time expires? Will you be required to be in line at a certain time within your window?

2. There are three paths connecting to SW:GE... Big Thunder Trail "Fantasyland" side, Big Thunder Trail "Big Thunder" side, and Critter Country. How these will be used for entering and exiting is not known at the moment.


----------



## HydroGuy

Elias1901 said:


> Does anybody suspect that Rise of the Resistance will debut during the D23 Expo? Or are all bets pretty much off for that happening until LATE later this year??


I do not suspect that in particular, but I do suspect that it will open as soon as humanly possible.


----------



## Mathmagicland

gtrist4life said:


> Hello folks. Me and my wife will be attending our first D23 Expo. I've watched a few of the Christan Millan videos, and am hoping that Disney does change things for the big panels this year. Overnight or 3AM queues seems a bit extreme.
> We are also DVC members and though it was a little stressful, with a few hiccups/crashes, the online queuing for the Moonlight magic events overall went okay. If D23 did a similar online registration for the big panels, would you be okay with this? I've also heard rumblings about a lottery, not sure of the details.  It just seems that there should be a more sensible alternative to camping out in the basement 24 hours before an event.
> Peace, Cheers, and Mickey Ears!


I would not want online registration for panels, because there would still be people lining up for the no-show spots or those spots not included in the online aspect.  Also, people would line up to get the front or center rows, so I don’t see that as really saving anyone any time.  And it is kind of fun to line up early with a few thousand other Disney nerds 

Also, there are multiple lines each day, one for the show floor/shopping opportunities, a line for the large hall panel, and lines for a popular first thing regular panel. While the crazy overnight line last year was for live action, all of them have a lot of interest.  

With 70,000 or so people trying to get in each day, that takes time to get everyone through security and ticket scanned.  I’d rather line up early to get to the show floor at openings, than to get in late because of hoards of people waiting to get in at opening.


----------



## shortred

dina444444 said:


> Yes. It’s about 5-10 minute walk depending on how fast you walk and crowds in DTD.


Thank you very much. More than a little nervous here being totally new to the parks.


----------



## shortred

shortred said:


> Thank you very much. More than a little nervous here being totally new to the parks.


We have a 8:00 am reservation on Saturday, June 1st. Will we be able to take advantage of the EMH in Disneyland or should we just line up to go to SWGE? We only have Saturday and Sunday to enjoy the parks.  I really want to ride Pirates of the Caribbean. Is it open during EMH?


----------



## PatMcDuck

Last year the CM discount on D23 tickets was the same as the early bird discount. (in previous years it was WAY LESS).  SO I just bought a regular ticket this year myself. And yes, CM discount at Disneystore and I think the Expo store. I do not think at Mickey's of Glendale, as we do not get one at the actual MoG store either.

I am a TDS CM, you can PM me if you wish.


----------



## RunningPrince

shortred said:


> We have a 8:00 am reservation on Saturday, June 1st. Will we be able to take advantage of the EMH in Disneyland or should we just line up to go to SWGE? We only have Saturday and Sunday to enjoy the parks.  I really want to ride Pirates of the Caribbean. Is it open during EMH?


Only select rides in Fantasyland and Tomorrowland are open during EMH. Pirates will not be open until the standard park opening time along with the rest of the park. I’d head over to SWGE to line up so you maximize your time there.


----------



## rteetz

Getting excited?

  

(Courtesy of Bioreconstruct)


----------



## dina444444

shortred said:


> We have a 8:00 am reservation on Saturday, June 1st. Will we be able to take advantage of the EMH in Disneyland or should we just line up to go to SWGE? We only have Saturday and Sunday to enjoy the parks.  I really want to ride Pirates of the Caribbean. Is it open during EMH?


I would head straight to line up, but definitely check the boards the night before for how things go on day 1.


----------



## agamble

shortred said:


> We have a 8:00 am reservation on Saturday, June 1st. Will we be able to take advantage of the EMH in Disneyland or should we just line up to go to SWGE? We only have Saturday and Sunday to enjoy the parks.  I really want to ride Pirates of the Caribbean. Is it open during EMH?


You can't do Pirates but you can walk on to most of the Fantasyland rides. I would suggest using at least the first 30 mins on rides. No reason to waste the whole hour waiting in a line.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

rteetz said:


> Getting excited?
> 
> View attachment 399438 View attachment 399439
> 
> (Courtesy of Bioreconstruct)


One of my former students is a CM and he got to ride today; I’m so jealous!


----------



## rteetz

Skyegirl1999 said:


> One of my former students is a CM and he got to ride today; I’m so jealous!


I am starting to hear reviews and getting even more excited.


----------



## shortred

RunningPrince said:


> Only select rides in Fantasyland and Tomorrowland are open during EMH. Pirates will not be open until the standard park opening time along with the rest of the park. I’d head over to SWGE to line up so you maximize your time there.


Thank you


----------



## rteetz

CM reviews starting to come in...



Spoiler: Falcon



LAND/QUEUE: 
-The Falcon outside is MASSIVE. The scale of everything is so large it will make you feel like an ant.

-The queue is very impressive. Multi leveled, tons of props to look at.. but isn't physically interactive at all. I'm guessing the Play Disney Parks app will be heavily relied on.

-There is only 1 Hondo preshow room (this seems so cost effective and inefficient to me personally). For efficiency, the room is divided into 2. This 1 room holds a large amount of people and feeds two separate falcon interiors. When the preshow ends, both sides dump out into 2 separate chess rooms.
(this seems interesting... you being in a room full of guests and only seeing your half of the room in the actual falcon... where did the others go?)

-Grouping happens before you enter the chess room

-Every single person is assigned a colored card with a number and a cockpit position on it. 

-The chess room is free roam and you will see other groups waiting as well.

RIDE:
-The ride is actually pretty long.. about 5 min is what the cm felt like it was.

-Everyone starts out with $3000. Every time you fire or bang into something, it costs money. At the end, Hondo will tally your score and let you know how much money you have left/if you did good/bad. This group had $300 left and Hondo was not happy.

-PILOT: This position is reported to be the most fun and the most challenging. One pilot controls left/right movement while the other controls up/down. Up/Down is harder and has more game play. There were some small moments with little to do for the left/right pilot. Not only is this position the hardest but you get perfect viewing (front row seats) to the entire show. Adults felt stressed and challenged by this position, can't wait to see how little Timmy handles the attraction.

GUNNER: None of my friends have yet to experience this position but they said the individuals in those seats were having a blast!

ENGINEER: Ok.... where do I begin... So this position will actually be the least favored of the three, but not for the reasons we think. The tasks are actually cool and a lot of fun BUT its very difficult to see the screen/understand what is going on. I don't think the seats are elevated, therefore, you're basically getting the worst seat in the house. I also heard that the projection is not very bright which really did not help the back row at all. The Falcon window is already hard to see out of normally, so sitting in the back wasn't too fulfilling.

DOWNTIMES: The ride actually has a tech difficulty during a friends preview.. the cockpit screen shuts off and turns blank, motion stops, and you just sit and wait for a CM to open your door. They got to re-ride.

EMPTY SEATS: If your cockpit has empty seats, the ride system will know and disregard them.

EXIT: You exit out a different hallway than what you entered but it looks identical.

CMs did not notice any hallway changes as they exited like stated at the Chicago convention.

Another account:

Pretty accurate to what my group and I experienced. A few things I wanted to add:

- the Hondo AA wasn’t working. The CM in the pre-show room pushed a button, left the room, came back and realized it never worked, then pushed something else, and an alternate pre-show played on the screens.

- Gunner seemed like the most popular position among the groups riding. Pilot is fun, but you don’t really participate in any action like the Gunner does. 

- The position assigning was completely random. After the pre-show, we were directed down a narrow hallway and were practically in a single file line and the CM at the end of the line was quickly handing out cards with our assigned color and position. Didn’t seem like there was any particular method to this. 

- The line moves VERY QUICK with no Fastpass holding back the standby queue. This will be nice during the first few months of operation.


----------



## PandoraPreview

That review honestly makes me less excited for the attraction. Sounds like it's nothing that will blow anyone away. I would have rather have had a realistic feeling of piloting a ship rather than such a big focus on interactive elements and focusing on a score.


----------



## RedM94

Saw on Twitter, DLR may allow camping out in line the first night.  UGH!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

RedM94 said:


> View attachment 399455 Saw on Twitter, DLR may allow camping out in line the first night.  UGH!


Ugh.  Last minute trip planned for Jun 21-24... not looking forward to this aspect, honestly.  Guess the morning of Jun 24 will be a DCA day!


----------



## RedM94

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Ugh.  Last minute trip planned for Jun 21-24... not looking forward to this aspect, honestly.  Guess the morning of Jun 24 will be a DCA day!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

RedM94 said:


> View attachment 399462


Crazy!  

Debating between Grand Californian and Disneyland Hotel... I think this may give GCH the edge... at least getting into DCA wouldn't be as crazy??  Or will EVERYONE be thinking the same thing!? LOL!!


----------



## abcboys

Is there a reason people would need to camp out with the reservations in place? Just how many reservations did they give out??


----------



## dieumeye

abcboys said:


> Is there a reason people would need to camp out with the reservations in place? Just how many reservations did they give out??


Good question.  And aren’t many (most?) of the people who have the 8 AM reservation slot already staying at an on property hotel?  At least for the first few days?


----------



## mom2rtk

abcboys said:


> Is there a reason people would need to camp out with the reservations in place? Just how many reservations did they give out??


I was just wondering the same thing. I don't get it at all.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

I could see them allowing camping out for the first day after the reservation period but I see no reason for Disney to allow people to camp out in the days leading up to May 31st


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

Skyegirl1999 said:


> One of my former students is a CM and he got to ride today; I’m so jealous!



DD had her cast preview day before yesterday as well.  She isn't a crazy ride person, and loved the MF ride.


----------



## usctrojans

I’ve been told by hotel, reservation, and other cast members that “hotel guests can enjoy their rooms” and will not be camping out.  Hope it’s true, otherwise it is a huge waste of money.


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

I am past the age where I camp out for things. I don’t care what it is. I also just don’t get why anyone would camp out when they have a reservation and Disney isn’t allowing a standby line. Being first in the park or first to ride smugglers run isn’t worth an uncomfortable sleepless night. No thank you.


----------



## shanew21

The only reason I can see camping out day 1 is for the people who want to be "first" to ride MF. I don't foresee capacity being an issue that weekend.


----------



## B3rlingirl

Hm... I don’t know the review sounds like fun but if you think about it how this is supposed to work out when the generell public is riding... I don’t know...

Using information out of the previous posted spoiler...so I use a spoiler as well...



Spoiler



How will the experience change for the group if there are guests who don’t participate in the ride/ don’t understand what to do... 

And how is the seat assignment going to work with the average guest... I am a little worried about people not understanding which seats they are supposed to take or people who want specific seats and might not follow the assignment but choose their own seat and start arguing... sounds like this could slow the proces down a lot...

To me it sounds like the experience  will depend on how well the group will „handle“ the ride... I don’t  know but I fear that this will be a big problem...


----------



## DLgal

Sounds like a complicated ride for young kids, older folks, and people who generally don't play video games. Not sure how this is going to go over with the masses.


----------



## RomCom

I wonder if they were being more random with it because it was cast previews. I would hope they'd take a look when handing out roles with families. If not I definitely would want my kids to swap to a simpler role because they have no clue how to play video games.


----------



## smchristy

RedM94 said:


> View attachment 399455 Saw on Twitter, DLR may allow camping out in line the first night.  UGH!



I just saw a follow up to this on Twitter that indicates that Disneyland will not allow overnight lineups. It is in the same thread posted above. The person that commented stated that he called Disney (1-888-834-9125) and they told him they will not allow overnight lineups and confirmed that they will allow the 6 am entry into the esplanade for those with 8 am reservations through out the reservation period.

I hope this is true! It seems completely strange that overnight lineups would be allowed. It negates the whole reservation system/process.


----------



## DLgal

smchristy said:


> I just saw a follow up to this on Twitter that indicates that Disneyland will not allow overnight lineups. It is in the same thread posted above. The person that commented stated that he called Disney (1-888-834-9125) and they told him they will not allow overnight lineups and confirmed that they will allow the 6 am entry into the esplanade for those with 8 am reservations through out the reservation period.
> 
> I hope this is true! It seems completely strange that overnight lineups would be allowed. It negates the whole reservation system/process.



I wonder, though, can they stop people from lining up on Harbor? 

There are always going to be people who want to be "first."


----------



## Lesley Wake

DLgal said:


> I wonder, though, can they stop people from lining up on Harbor?
> 
> There are always going to be people who want to be "first."


What would be the point of lining up on Harbor? Most of the 8am are hotel guests, who would use the GCH-DTD checkpoint or the one closest to DLH.


----------



## midnight star

usctrojans said:


> I’ve been told by hotel, reservation, and other cast members that “hotel guests can enjoy their rooms” and will not be camping out.  Hope it’s true, otherwise it is a huge waste of money.





gypsy_at_heart said:


> I am past the age where I camp out for things. I don’t care what it is. I also just don’t get why anyone would camp out when they have a reservation and Disney isn’t allowing a standby line. Being first in the park or first to ride smugglers run isn’t worth an uncomfortable sleepless night. No thank you.


Although many hotel guests have the 8am slot on opening day...there are plenty of people out there who got opening day/morning slots who aren’t staying at a hotel. So maybe those people are the ones thinking about camping.

Even if I had a opening day reservation, I would not camp. The last time I camped out for something was for the final Harry Potter movie in high school. I don’t have the patience for energy for that anymore lol.


----------



## smchristy

DLgal said:


> Sounds like a complicated ride for young kids, older folks, and people who generally don't play video games. Not sure how this is going to go over with the masses.



I agree. I can see my three kids (DS16-video game master, DD11- not so much a video game master and DS7.5 thinks he's a video game master) fighting about who gets to do what. I am excited, but worried about the level of crazy this will bring to my family of 5 and the poor 6th person that gets stuck with us  If the sight lines aren't great for all the seats I can see my kiddos arguing with each other about it and someone crying because they couldn't do their job or see anything. I am keeping my fingers crossed that they are all too mesmerized by being in the land and actually being on the ride to make too big a deal of it.


----------



## smchristy

midnight star said:


> Although many hotel guests have the 8am slot on opening day...there are plenty of people out there who got opening day/morning slots who aren’t staying at a hotel. So maybe those people are the ones thinking about camping.
> 
> Even if I had a opening day reservation, I would not camp. The last time I camped out for something was for the final Harry Potter movie in high school. I don’t have the patience for energy for that anymore lol.



We have an 8 am reservation and are not staying onsite. I am happy that our trip is a couple of weeks after the opening of SWGE so we can learn some firsthand knowledge from all of you going before us. 

We are coming from MN so I am very confident that we won't have any issues getting up early for the 6 am line up. We are naturally early risers and with the two hour time difference we should be in good shape. My fingers are crossed!


----------



## seigyoku

usctrojans said:


> I’ve been told by hotel, reservation, and other cast members that “hotel guests can enjoy their rooms” and will not be camping out.  Hope it’s true, otherwise it is a huge waste of money.





smchristy said:


> I just saw a follow up to this on Twitter that indicates that Disneyland will not allow overnight lineups. It is in the same thread posted above. The person that commented stated that he called Disney (1-888-834-9125) and they told him they will not allow overnight lineups and confirmed that they will allow the 6 am entry into the esplanade for those with 8 am reservations through out the reservation period.
> 
> I hope this is true! It seems completely strange that overnight lineups would be allowed. It negates the whole reservation system/process.



Oh I hope so! We did two overnights at SWCO and they were at least indoors and they were still complete DISASTERS. 6 AM I get, heck I've been lined up at the former security point when it was up by the esplanade at 5:45. It's hard, but doable. The never ending race to be FIRST resulting in people being outside for over 24 hours? Nope, no way, no thank you.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

RedM94 said:


> View attachment 399455 Saw on Twitter, DLR may allow camping out in line the first night.  UGH!





smchristy said:


> I just saw a follow up to this on Twitter that indicates that Disneyland will not allow overnight lineups. It is in the same thread posted above. The person that commented stated that he called Disney (1-888-834-9125) and they told him they will not allow overnight lineups and confirmed that they will allow the 6 am entry into the esplanade for those with 8 am reservations through out the reservation period.
> 
> I hope this is true! It seems completely strange that overnight lineups would be allowed. It negates the whole reservation system/process.



I sure hope they don’t allow it! But our trip covers both the reservation period and the free for all (June 22-26) - anxious about the morning of the 25th. Guessing a good day to sleep in and/or hit DCA.


----------



## njchris

Lesley Wake said:


> What would be the point of lining up on Harbor? Most of the 8am are hotel guests, who would use the GCH-DTD checkpoint or the one closest to DLH.


Why are you saying most of the 8am are hotel guests? When I got in the reservation system after 35 mins there were still ALL time slots including 8am available.  Those did not go faster than other times on the opening weekend.


----------



## DLgal

njchris said:


> Why are you saying most of the 8am are hotel guests? When I got in the reservation system after 35 mins there were still ALL time slots including 8am available.  Those did not go faster than other times on the opening weekend.



Agreed. I got into the system after like 55 minutes and could still get an 8am opening day slot, which we did not want. We got 8am on Fathers day, which is perfect for us since my husband is THE SW fan in the house.


----------



## wench

njchris said:


> Why are you saying most of the 8am are hotel guests? When I got in the reservation system after 35 mins there were still ALL time slots including 8am available.  Those did not go faster than other times on the opening weekend.


I think they’re saying this because almost everyone with a 1 night stay on property got the 8-12 time slot.  So at least for the first few days when lots of people only booked 1 night, a lot of the reservation slots went to hotel guests. Of course it’s hard to say definitively if they’re really the majority, when we don’t know how many reservation slots there are.


----------



## DLgal

Lesley Wake said:


> What would be the point of lining up on Harbor? Most of the 8am are hotel guests, who would use the GCH-DTD checkpoint or the one closest to DLH.



The point would be getting closer to the main entrance earlier than either of the other checkpoints would allow. The Harbor checkpoint is the closest to the turnstiles and if they open them all at the same time, those people will get to the DL turnstiles first.


----------



## BadPinkTink

abcboys said:


> Is there a reason people would need to camp out with the reservations in place? Just how many reservations did they give out??





mom2rtk said:


> I was just wondering the same thing. I don't get it at all.



for those who dont understand why people would camp out.

Those are planning to camp out are most likely the Star Wars superfans. It does not matter to them if they have an onsite hotel or not, there will be firece competition to be first in line, to be in the first rotation of Smugglers Run. 

If I had an 8am Star Wars Galaxys Edge reservation on May 31, I would defiantly be one of those camping out, even if I was staying onsite. Im guessing there will be unofficial lines from about 3am or 4 am on May 31, who will be staking out their spot to be the first through security checks both on Harbour and Downtown Disney side. Most likely the first 100 people will organise themselves into a line, and will police this line themselves to stop queue jumpers. Then at 6am, when security opens , they will reform in their original order. Im predicting that between 6am and 8am on May 31, it will be a party atmosphere.

If you have an 8am May 31 Star Wars Galaxys Edge reservation I would plan to be there by 7am the latest. If you just turn up at 7.45am for the 8am opening you will most likely be at the end of the group, end of the line.


----------



## alvernon90

BadPinkTink said:


> It does not matter to them if they have an onsite hotel or not, there will be firece competition to be first in line, to be in the first rotation of Smugglers Run.



This is utterly ridiculous, because they will only be "first" in an extremely limited sense.  What about all the testing?  What about the CM previews where people have already ridden it and are providing reviews?  What about the upcoming press previews, where all kinds of YouTubers will be showing up to ride and posting videos online?  It's like saying Donald Trump was "first" with Melania.  First to marry her maybe, but actual first? Not hardly!

Yet, as you point out, Star Wars superfans are by and large a ridiculous bunch so I expect your prediction will prove correct.


----------



## dieumeye

alvernon90 said:


> This is utterly ridiculous, because they will only be "first" in an extremely limited sense.  What about all the testing?  What about the CM previews where people have already ridden it and are providing reviews?  What about the upcoming press previews, where all kinds of YouTubers will be showing up to ride and posting videos online?  It's like saying Donald Trump was "first" with Melania.  First to marry her maybe, but actual first? Not hardly!
> 
> Yet, as you point out, Star Wars superfans are by and large a ridiculous bunch so I expect your prediction will prove correct.


I'm sure some people, myself included, are not worried about being "first" (hundreds have already been to SW:GE). But, what I do worry about is how long it will take to actually get in, and not losing time being stuck "in the back of the pack" so to speak.

We only get 4 hours in the land, so I don't want to show up at 7:45am for an 8am reservation only to find long wait at security... and another long wait at the main gate... and then perhaps another long wait just to get into GE... that stuff could burn an hour easily... and then once in the land there's already a super long line for everything because so many people are already in so you don't get to experience much.

Getting in early should help avoid that, so the question is... how early does one need to show up? I know that no matter how early I am, there will be someone else earlier because I'm not camping out all night. I'd love to show up no earlier than 6am... but I suspect that even then, there will be a mob at security. So show up at 5am? 4am? That's pushing the limits of what I'd personally be willing to do, but there are others who wouldn't mind. And then there's others who would be happy to show up at midnight. And others who are willing to camp out... and so on.


----------



## RedM94

BadPinkTink said:


> for those who dont understand why people would camp out.
> 
> Those are planning to camp out are most likely the Star Wars superfans. It does not matter to them if they have an onsite hotel or not, there will be firece competition to be first in line, to be in the first rotation of Smugglers Run.
> 
> If I had an 8am Star Wars Galaxys Edge reservation on May 31, I would defiantly be one of those camping out, even if I was staying onsite. Im guessing there will be unofficial lines from about 3am or 4 am on May 31, who will be staking out their spot to be the first through security checks both on Harbour and Downtown Disney side. Most likely the first 100 people will organise themselves into a line, and will police this line themselves to stop queue jumpers. Then at 6am, when security opens , they will reform in their original order. Im predicting that between 6am and 8am on May 31, it will be a party atmosphere.
> 
> If you have an 8am May 31 Star Wars Galaxys Edge reservation I would plan to be there by 7am the latest. If you just turn up at 7.45am for the 8am opening you will most likely be at the end of the group, end of the line.



As a veteran Star Wars Weekends visitor, I feel you hit the nail on the head.  People were sleeping overnight on air mattresses for autograph fast passes for voice actors from the Clone Wars.   

I was deflated when I read the rumor this morning about lining up.  I really prefer sleeping in my GCH room rather than on an air hammock in-line.  So hope the rumor is not true.


----------



## RedM94

dieumeye said:


> I'm sure some people, myself included, are not worried about being "first" (hundreds have already been to SW:GE). But, what I do worry about is how long it will take to actually get in, and not losing time being stuck "in the back of the pack" so to speak.
> 
> We only get 4 hours in the land, so I don't want to show up at 7:45am for an 8am reservation only to find long wait at security... and another long wait at the main gate... and then perhaps another long wait just to get into GE... that stuff could burn an hour easily... and then once in the land there's already a super long line for everything because so many people are already in so you don't get to experience much.
> 
> Getting in early should help avoid that, so the question is... how early does one need to show up? I know that no matter how early I am, there will be someone else earlier because I'm not camping out all night. I'd love to show up no earlier than 6am... but I suspect that even then, there will be a mob at security. So show up at 5am? 4am? That's pushing the limits of what I'd personally be willing to do, but there are others who wouldn't mind. And then there's others who would be happy to show up at midnight. And others who are willing to camp out... and so on.



My plan is to be through security at the GCH between 6 and 6:30 on May 31, fro my 8 am SWGE reservation.  Based on that experience, I will decide what I want to do for my 8 am SWGE reservation for June 1.


----------



## BadPinkTink

RedM94 said:


> As a veteran Star Wars Weekends visitor, I feel you hit the nail on the head.  People were sleeping overnight on air mattresses for autograph fast passes for voice actors from the Clone Wars.



Thank you  the majority here on Dis are Disney people who are just excited to be part of something new at Disneyland. However the world of superfans is entirely different. To the Star Wars superfans, Star Wars Galaxys Edge opening is as big a life experience as getting married or having a child. If you have never been part of or experienced the world of superfans, you really have no idea the deep emotional connections people have. THAT is why people will be camping out, because for the first time, they will get to experience their world in reality.



alvernon90 said:


> This is utterly ridiculous, because they will only be "first" in an extremely limited sense.  What about all the testing?  What about the CM previews where people have already ridden it and are providing reviews?  What about the upcoming press previews, where all kinds of YouTubers will be showing up to ride and posting videos online? .



The CM and media previews dont matter and dont really count. Its being the FIRST of general public, when the land is officially opened that matters to them. Also most likely there will be a good number of internationals, people from Europe, China, Japan and Australia in the 8am to 12pm May 31 group. I wouldnt be surprised if there are people who will be travelling internationally for May 31 and will have a flight home on June 1. Those people will just be travelling to Disney specifically to be in the 8am to 12 May 31 reservation group. Its most likely that those people wont have any interest in anything in Disney other than Star Tours.


----------



## Barnabus Collins

alvernon90 said:


> This is utterly ridiculous, because they will only be "first" in an extremely limited sense.  What about all the testing?  What about the CM previews where people have already ridden it and are providing reviews?  What about the upcoming press previews, where all kinds of YouTubers will be showing up to ride and posting videos online?  It's like saying Donald Trump was "first" with Melania.  First to marry her maybe, but actual first? Not hardly!
> 
> Yet, as you point out, Star Wars superfans are by and large a ridiculous bunch so I expect your prediction will prove correct.



For me, it's just about getting in at the first moment I will be allowed in.  It would kill me to be sitting at home, knowing the land is open, and I am not there.  I am not in the first group in, I am in the 11am to 3pm group, and I am very excited about going!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

DLgal said:


> Agreed. I got into the system after like 55 minutes and could still get an 8am opening day slot, which we did not want. We got 8am on Fathers day, which is perfect for us since my husband is THE SW fan in the house.


Hmm, I took a screenshot of my confirmed reservation at 10:21, but when I got in, there was no opening day availability at all!  Since people couldn’t cancel, I wonder how more showed up later... I would have loved 8am on opening day, but we leave that afternoon for the weekend, so we settled for Tuesday morning... and then my husband had a work thing pop up and won’t even be able to come!  Whomp-whomp...


----------



## Barnabus Collins

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Hmm, I took a screenshot of my confirmed reservation at 10:21, but when I got in, there was no opening day availability at all!  Since people couldn’t cancel, I wonder how more showed up later... I would have loved 8am on opening day, but we leave that afternoon for the weekend, so we settled for Tuesday morning... and then my husband had a work thing pop up and won’t even be able to come!  Whomp-whomp...



That is a serious bummer.  I would do all possible to get out of the work thing.  I think a serious illness would fall on me.

I am hoping for a miracle situation for you that finds you in SWGE on Tuesday morning.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Hmm, I took a screenshot of my confirmed reservation at 10:21, but when I got in, there was no opening day availability at all!  Since people couldn’t cancel, I wonder how more showed up later...


Yeah, I was able to get in 30 minutes afterwards and the opening weekend was gone (thankfully a friend had been able to get us other reservations). Curious how people were still able to see 8am opening weekend 2 hrs later... oh well, it's all finished now! Just waiting for another couple weeks which are going to take forever!


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Today as we were waiting to meet Darth Vader I talked to a CM who has been trained and will be moving over to SWGE. He couldn’t say too much but he did say when he first walked into the land it was so amazing that is brought tears to his eyes. 

As an aside, meeting Darth Vader with a baby is AMAZING! No spoilers but it was hilarious.


----------



## DLgal

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Hmm, I took a screenshot of my confirmed reservation at 10:21, but when I got in, there was no opening day availability at all!  Since people couldn’t cancel, I wonder how more showed up later... I would have loved 8am on opening day, but we leave that afternoon for the weekend, so we settled for Tuesday morning... and then my husband had a work thing pop up and won’t even be able to come!  Whomp-whomp...



I don't know what to tell you. The only sold out days were June 1, 2, and 3rd. Everything else had pretty open availability. I remember being surprised by that, honestly. I thought an hour in, I'd get slim pickings.


----------



## mickeyboof

I can’t help but think having Grad Night on the same day as the grand opening of Galaxy’s Edge is a colossal mistake. 

Can anyone familiar with grad nights help predict how this is going to effect the overall day?


----------



## Mathmagicland

mickeyboof said:


> I can’t help but think having Grad Night on the same day as the grand opening of Galaxy’s Edge is a colossal mistake.
> 
> Can anyone familiar with grad nights help predict how this is going to effect the overall day?


Since they changed Grad Night to offer the all-day Park hopper ticket options to the Grad Night attendees, parks are extremely busy, especially Disneyland as the students will go there first with grad night at DCA.  I went once on a grad night day a couple of years ago & will never do that again...I now avoid Grad night days.


----------



## mickeyboof

Mathmagicland said:


> Since they changed Grad Night to offer the all-day Park hopper ticket options to the Grad Night attendees, parks are extremely busy, especially Disneyland as the students will go there first with grad night at DCA.  I went once on a grad night day a couple of years ago & will never do that again...I now avoid Grad night days.



Great. Good planning, Disneyland


----------



## agamble

Mathmagicland said:


> Since they changed Grad Night to offer the all-day Park hopper ticket options to the Grad Night attendees, parks are extremely busy, especially Disneyland as the students will go there first with grad night at DCA.  I went once on a grad night day a couple of years ago & will never do that again...I now avoid Grad night days.


Schools have to opt into the all day park hoppers now and they cost quite a bit more, so many schools do not purchase them. Also, even though they can arrive at any time, many schools still arrive later in the day. I expect it will be a very busy day at the parks and feel a bit sad for those grads if they DID purchase hoppers.


----------



## Mathmagicland

This info from MousePlanet may be helpful to anyone with SWGE reservations thru mid-June, as the Grad Night Effect could impact other days than just opening day - 


For 2019, Grad Nite is held on May 10, 11, 17, 18, 21, 22, 28, 29, and 31; June 4, 5, 7, 8, 11, 12, and 14

For 2019, the event includes park-hopper access to both Disneyland and Disney California Adventure parks during regular operating hours, and a private party in Disney California Adventure from 10:00 pm. to 2:00 am. after that park closes to "day guests."

Schools can choose to arrive whenever they wish during their Grad Nite event. Some arrive right at park opening to maximize their time, while others arrive later due to travel time or other activities. With the Mickey and Friends parking structure now closed to oversize vehicles like school buses, look for heavier arrival traffic in the Toy Story parking lot.

Based on reports since the event switched to this format in 2014, the parks grow increasingly crowded as the day goes on and more students arrive. Grad Nites are often a good excuse to leave the theme parks early to enjoy a nice dinner in Downtown Disney.

Beware: Formal Grad Nites are not the only times that the Disneyland Resort is crowded with student groups. The last weeks of school are popular times for class trips, something that Disney actively encourages through special pricing and activities for school groups. Those visits won't appear on any calendar, but are a fact of Disney life during this season, and have already begun making a noticeable impact on park attendance in recent weeks.

With so many schools on year-round calendars now, you should consider the period between March and mid-June as one big, hazy spring-break-into-graduation season. So while the Grad Nite calendar can give you an idea of when the most high school seniors will be on property, there is no way to know when a school district from Central California is sending its ninth graders for their own promotion celebration.


----------



## dina444444

Mathmagicland said:


> This info from MousePlanet may be helpful to anyone with SWGE reservations thru mid-June, as the Grad Night Effect could impact other days than just opening day -
> 
> 
> For 2019, Grad Nite is held on May 10, 11, 17, 18, 21, 22, 28, 29, and 31; June 4, 5, 7, 8, 11, 12, and 14
> 
> For 2019, the event includes park-hopper access to both Disneyland and Disney California Adventure parks during regular operating hours, and a private party in Disney California Adventure from 10:00 pm. to 2:00 am. after that park closes to "day guests."
> 
> Schools can choose to arrive whenever they wish during their Grad Nite event. Some arrive right at park opening to maximize their time, while others arrive later due to travel time or other activities. With the Mickey and Friends parking structure now closed to oversize vehicles like school buses, look for heavier arrival traffic in the Toy Story parking lot.
> 
> Based on reports since the event switched to this format in 2014, the parks grow increasingly crowded as the day goes on and more students arrive. Grad Nites are often a good excuse to leave the theme parks early to enjoy a nice dinner in Downtown Disney.
> 
> Beware: Formal Grad Nites are not the only times that the Disneyland Resort is crowded with student groups. The last weeks of school are popular times for class trips, something that Disney actively encourages through special pricing and activities for school groups. Those visits won't appear on any calendar, but are a fact of Disney life during this season, and have already begun making a noticeable impact on park attendance in recent weeks.
> 
> With so many schools on year-round calendars now, you should consider the period between March and mid-June as one big, hazy spring-break-into-graduation season. So while the Grad Nite calendar can give you an idea of when the most high school seniors will be on property, there is no way to know when a school district from Central California is sending its ninth graders for their own promotion celebration.


That’s slightly incorrect info. There are 3 ticket levels. Park hopper plus party, single park plus party, and party only. They switched to this either last year or the year before and it’s help dissipate some of the overcrowding issues.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Waiting, waiting, waiting ...


----------



## Castillo Mom

I tried sneaking in on May the 4th but I was told I have to wait like the rest of y’all.


----------



## B3rlingirl

Mathmagicland said:


> This info from MousePlanet may be helpful to anyone with SWGE reservations thru mid-June, as the Grad Night Effect could impact other days than just opening day -
> 
> 
> For 2019, Grad Nite is held on May 10, 11, 17, 18, 21, 22, 28, 29, and 31; June 4, 5, 7, 8, 11, 12, and 14
> 
> For 2019, the event includes park-hopper access to both Disneyland and Disney California Adventure parks during regular operating hours, and a private party in Disney California Adventure from 10:00 pm. to 2:00 am. after that park closes to "day guests."
> 
> Schools can choose to arrive whenever they wish during their Grad Nite event. Some arrive right at park opening to maximize their time, while others arrive later due to travel time or other activities. With the Mickey and Friends parking structure now closed to oversize vehicles like school buses, look for heavier arrival traffic in the Toy Story parking lot.
> 
> Based on reports since the event switched to this format in 2014, the parks grow increasingly crowded as the day goes on and more students arrive. Grad Nites are often a good excuse to leave the theme parks early to enjoy a nice dinner in Downtown Disney.
> 
> Beware: Formal Grad Nites are not the only times that the Disneyland Resort is crowded with student groups. The last weeks of school are popular times for class trips, something that Disney actively encourages through special pricing and activities for school groups. Those visits won't appear on any calendar, but are a fact of Disney life during this season, and have already begun making a noticeable impact on park attendance in recent weeks.
> 
> With so many schools on year-round calendars now, you should consider the period between March and mid-June as one big, hazy spring-break-into-graduation season. So while the Grad Nite calendar can give you an idea of when the most high school seniors will be on property, there is no way to know when a school district from Central California is sending its ninth graders for their own promotion celebration.


Oh this is interesting! Thanks for putting it together... I have no idea about American school breaks... 
I know slightly offtopic...  when you say „so many schools on year calendars now“... donyou mean that really long summer break is now split up in shorter breaks during the year?
This whole spring break, grad nite topic is completed new to me honestly( because it luckily never overlapped with my school/university breaks...) 

I guess opening of SWGE+ grad nite will make an interesting mix of people very unlike usual days...


----------



## Mathmagicland

B3rlingirl said:


> Oh this is interesting! Thanks for putting it together... I have no idea about American school breaks...
> I know slightly offtopic...  when you say „so many schools on year calendars now“... donyou mean that really long summer break is now split up in shorter breaks during the year?
> This whole spring break, grad nite topic is completed new to me honestly( because it luckily never overlapped with my school/university breaks...)
> 
> I guess opening of SWGE+ grad nite will make an interesting mix of people very unlike usual days...


I pulled it from one of the Disney blogs.  Re summer breaks, some schools are on a year-round schedule meaning the school schedule is something like three weeks off every 3 months, rather than a long summer break.  We also have different school schedules in different parts of the country - some school districts start in early to mid August & are out by the last weekend of May, while other school districts start in September and are done the middle of June.  And there some some in between that with a late August start & early June end.  It isn’t one schedule for all of US or even all of California.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Finally! Some answers for after the reservation period ends!

https://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/201905/6766/

I can only imagine how crazy Rope Drop to SWGE will be! We’re coming in August so I’m just happy to get a bit more info.


----------



## kpd6901

.


----------



## cdatkins

TikiTikiFan said:


> Finally! Some answers for after the reservation period ends!
> 
> https://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/201905/6766/
> 
> I can only imagine how crazy Rope Drop to SWGE will be! We’re coming in August so I’m just happy to get a bit more info.



Thanks for posting! Glad we will be staying at GCH in July and will have a bit of an advantage in getting through security. Also I assume there will be some kind of assisted queue for GE once guests get inside the park before rope drop, so I am hoping that I can serve as a placeholder of sorts in that queue so my family doesn't have to get up at 6am with me.


----------



## agamble

TikiTikiFan said:


> Finally! Some answers for after the reservation period ends!
> 
> https://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/201905/6766/
> 
> I can only imagine how crazy Rope Drop to SWGE will be! We’re coming in August so I’m just happy to get a bit more info.


The information on the virtual queue is similar to previous reports with a few other pieces of information. It is interesting to note that they could close the queue and open the land to the entire populace. It sounds like we should be able to get in during our one day at Disneyland in August. The 2 hours to enter is interesting and I will be watching how this works throughout July as I plan to spend our first hour in Fantasyland but will also jump in the virtual queue as soon as we enter for rope drop.


----------



## Nonsuch

TikiTikiFan said:


> https://www.themeparkinsider.com/flume/201905/6766/


From the article:


> By the way, Disneyland officials confirmed that they will be using a color-coded wristband system to enforce those four-hour limits between May 31 and June 23. The system will work like that used at Disney's Halloween parties. You will need to show a valid wristband color in order to be admitted to Millennium Falcon: Smugglers Run, Oga's Cantina, or other locations inside the land during your visit. Once your time is up, no one will let you in and you will be encouraged to leave the land.
> 
> And don't try to game the system. While the First Order's Stormtroopers might let you slide with a few selfies at the land's abundant outdoor photo ops after your time is up, the Millennium Falcon ride attendants are not going to let you into that queue a few minutes before you're supposed to be out of the land... unless the ride is a walk-on by then.


While it might not be allowed to enter the queue with “a few minutes” left of the four-hour window, there needs to be a specific cutoff time (perhaps based on current estimated wait time).


----------



## cadien

cdatkins said:


> Thanks for posting! Glad we will be staying at GCH in July and will have a bit of an advantage in getting through security. Also I assume there will be some kind of assisted queue for GE once guests get inside the park before rope drop, so I am hoping that I can serve as a placeholder of sorts in that queue so my family doesn't have to get up at 6am with me.



I'm starting to wonder whether we should change our July reservation from Paradise Pier to GCH for this reason.


----------



## rteetz

Disneyland Will Enforce 4-Hour Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge Reservations with Colored Wristbands and “Stormtrooper” Patrols


----------



## RomCom

I feel like everyone is going to want to be escorted out if it is via stormtrooper


----------



## usctrojans

Best info yet on how the park plans to manage reservations:  https://www.ocregister.com/2019/05/...eservation-window-for-star-wars-galaxys-edge/

I love that is says “May refuse” as opposed to a sweep.  Also note that if the ride goes down “accommodations will be made”. Feels like Disney is putting experience over rigid rules first!


----------



## gtrist4life

Mathmagicland said:


> I would not want online registration for panels, because there would still be people lining up for the no-show spots or those spots not included in the online aspect.  Also, people would line up to get the front or center rows, so I don’t see that as really saving anyone any time.  And it is kind of fun to line up early with a few thousand other Disney nerds
> 
> Also, there are multiple lines each day, one for the show floor/shopping opportunities, a line for the large hall panel, and lines for a popular first thing regular panel. While the crazy overnight line last year was for live action, all of them have a lot of interest.
> 
> With 70,000 or so people trying to get in each day, that takes time to get everyone through security and ticket scanned.  I’d rather line up early to get to the show floor at openings, than to get in late because of hoards of people waiting to get in at opening.


Thanks for the input. I'm sure there will be pros/cons to whatever is announced, and we'll have to adjust accordingly. Fun will be had no matter what!


----------



## dieumeye

I’m still uncertain about the line for Smugglers Run. The linked articles mention that they really would prefer everyone not rush right to the ride, or else the line will get really long. They also say they’d like to keep the line under two hours. And that you won’t be allowed to enter the line at the last minute, which  leaves uncertainty about how late is too late to enter?

My guess is that most people will rush to the line immediately, in the hopes of avoiding a long wait or possibly trying to ride it multiple times.

So I wonder if the best strategy is to try to be as early as possible or, if there will actually be a real value to waiting until your second or third hour when, theoretically, all the people that rushed the ride are now done with it and onto other experiences in the land.


----------



## twitch

agamble said:


> The 2 hours to enter is interesting and I will be watching how this works throughout July as I plan to spend our first hour in Fantasyland but will also jump in the virtual queue as soon as we enter for rope drop.



Be careful with this. I understood that you won’t be able to enter the virtual queue until SWGE reaches capacity. 

You may not be able to enter the queue at rope drop... and then you’ll have to pay attention to when that queue opens up. It could add an interesting wrinkle... let’s say you’re on Peter Pan when the queue opens. Three minutes later, you might be in the second or third boarding group.  

Also, the risk exists for people to be assigned a boarding group, but for the land to never drop back below capacity and that group allowed in.

All that to say: if SWGE is a top priority, I’d (personally) go directly there at rope drop and not count on a spot in the virtual queue.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

dieumeye said:


> I’m still uncertain about the line for Smugglers Run. The linked articles mention that they really would prefer everyone not rush right to the ride, or else the line will get really long. They also say they’d like to keep the line under two hours. And that you won’t be allowed to enter the line at the last minute, which  leaves uncertainty about how late is too late to enter?
> 
> My guess is that most people will rush to the line immediately, in the hopes of avoiding a long wait or possibly trying to ride it multiple times.
> 
> So I wonder if the best strategy is to try to be as early as possible or, if there will actually be a real value to waiting until your second or third hour when, theoretically, all the people that rushed the ride are now done with it and onto other experiences in the land.


Yeah, it seems like especially for the 8am group, there’s a possibility that by 10:30, most people are done with the ride and the line drops before the 11:00 crowd gets in?

Or, maybe not... who knows?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Nonsuch said:


> From the article:
> 
> While it might not be allowed to enter the queue with “a few minutes” left of the four-hour window, there needs to be a specific cutoff time (perhaps based on current estimated wait time).


I feel like they should cut it off before the next group enters.  So, the 8:00 crowd needs to get in by 11, etc.  Then they could cut the line at 11pm and keep workers from being stuck there while midnight line-ups take two hours to clear.


----------



## mickeyboof

dieumeye said:


> I’m still uncertain about the line for Smugglers Run. The linked articles mention that they really would prefer everyone not rush right to the ride, or else the line will get really long. They also say they’d like to keep the line under two hours. And that you won’t be allowed to enter the line at the last minute, which  leaves uncertainty about how late is too late to enter?
> 
> My guess is that most people will rush to the line immediately, in the hopes of avoiding a long wait or possibly trying to ride it multiple times.
> 
> So I wonder if the best strategy is to try to be as early as possible or, if there will actually be a real value to waiting until your second or third hour when, theoretically, all the people that rushed the ride are now done with it and onto other experiences in the land.




Sorry, but I cannot find anywhere in the article where it says “that you won’t be allowed to enter the line at the last minute”

I believe you *can* enter the line at the last minute. However, they don’t want you to. 

Am I missing a quote from the article where it says they won’t allow, let’s say, 11:59am queue entry when your reservation ends at 12pm?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

mickeyboof said:


> Sorry, but I cannot find anywhere in the article where it says “that you won’t be allowed to enter the line at the last minute”
> 
> I believe you *can* enter the line at the last minute. However, they don’t want you to.
> 
> Am I missing a quote from the article where it says they won’t allow, let’s say, 11:59am queue entry when your reservation ends at 12pm?


“And don't try to game the system. While the First Order's Stormtroopers might let you slide with a few selfies at the land's abundant outdoor photo ops after your time is up, the *Millennium Falcon ride attendants are not going to let you into that queue a few minutes before you're supposed to be out of the land...* unless the ride is a walk-on by then.”


----------



## BadPinkTink

My theory is that wristbands will be scanned at Olgas, Smugglers Run and other experience places. The colours will already be programmed into the scanners. There will be a cut off time, maybe 15 minutes where there scanners will not recognise the old wristbands. You can still stay in the land, use rest rooms, finish food and drinks and complete purchases but you will no longer be able to access areas needing wristband scanning.


----------



## mickeyboof

Skyegirl1999 said:


> “And don't try to game the system. While the First Order's Stormtroopers might let you slide with a few selfies at the land's abundant outdoor photo ops after your time is up, the *Millennium Falcon ride attendants are not going to let you into that queue a few minutes before you're supposed to be out of the land...* unless the ride is a walk-on by then.”



Amazing! Thank you. This is good to know


----------



## Nonsuch

RomCom said:


> I feel like everyone is going to want to be escorted out if it is via stormtrooper


Checking wristbands at restrooms will “naturally” cause guests to leave SWGE


----------



## rteetz

More land/Falcon reviews including Savi's



Spoiler: SWGE



FALCON GROUPING: Like stated before, everyone is handed a card. But now I learned the cockpit positions are upside down and cannot be seen by the CM. CMs quickly/anonymously hand out 6 at a time and you flip over your card to reveal what position you got. YOU CAN TRADE.. its just all up to your family.. you dispute and fight amongst each other. The cast is not held responsible.

GUNNER POSITION: 3 friends have all now said that the gunner position wasn't their favorite.
-One said that the buttons are placed at such a weird angle that it was difficult to watch the show and simultaneously push the correct flashing buttons
-Another said that the position was just boring and wasn't nearly as fun as the pilot position
-The last CM actually said she preferred the engineer position more than gunner bc there were more things to do. (This CM is tall and also stated that she didn't have a hard time seeing from the back)

SAVI'S WORKSHOP: So while one of my CM friends was exploring, another approached his group and asked if they wanted to build a lightsaber. They said yes and got pulled into Savi's to test the experience. The workshop was rehearsing show material and needed "guests" to participate in order to test and adjust. He said he did the entire experience and was blown away. He even got emotional throughout the experience. He said the experience really tugs at your heart and makes Star Wars fans feel like they're a part of something special. They hand built their custom lightsabers with eager grins to only have them taken after the experience. Nothing is free at Disney, folks. At the end, he said he would go back and pay $$$$ bc it was really that great.


CONCLUSION: I've received a lot of mixed reviews about falcon.. But through them all, I've concluded that your ride experience really just depends on how your group contributes... If you have great pilots and gunners, the engineer position could be boring with nothing to fix.. You could have an amazing time as an engineer if you're tall, can see the screen, and have crappy pilots that make you fix a lot of things.


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

rteetz said:


> More land/Falcon reviews including Savi's
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SWGE
> 
> 
> 
> FALCON GROUPING: Like stated before, everyone is handed a card. But now I learned the cockpit positions are upside down and cannot be seen by the CM. CMs quickly/anonymously hand out 6 at a time and you flip over your card to reveal what position you got. YOU CAN TRADE.. its just all up to your family.. you dispute and fight amongst each other. The cast is not held responsible.
> 
> GUNNER POSITION: 3 friends have all now said that the gunner position wasn't their favorite.
> -One said that the buttons are placed at such a weird angle that it was difficult to watch the show and simultaneously push the correct flashing buttons
> -Another said that the position was just boring and wasn't nearly as fun as the pilot position
> -The last CM actually said she preferred the engineer position more than gunner bc there were more things to do. (This CM is tall and also stated that she didn't have a hard time seeing from the back)
> 
> SAVI'S WORKSHOP: So while one of my CM friends was exploring, another approached his group and asked if they wanted to build a lightsaber. They said yes and got pulled into Savi's to test the experience. The workshop was rehearsing show material and needed "guests" to participate in order to test and adjust. He said he did the entire experience and was blown away. He even got emotional throughout the experience. He said the experience really tugs at your heart and makes Star Wars fans feel like they're a part of something special. They hand built their custom lightsabers with eager grins to only have them taken after the experience. Nothing is free at Disney, folks. At the end, he said he would go back and pay $$$$ bc it was really that great.
> 
> 
> CONCLUSION: I've received a lot of mixed reviews about falcon.. But through them all, I've concluded that your ride experience really just depends on how your group contributes... If you have great pilots and gunners, the engineer position could be boring with nothing to fix.. You could have an amazing time as an engineer if you're tall, can see the screen, and have crappy pilots that make you fix a lot of things.




More info about Savi's
http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/...I5lbPRPsmfirt-Q5rK4X0aUEbaqef4VsNtRBf6j9-BAPo

DD#2 is a Gatherer.


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

My plan is droid depot, walk around, blue milk and popcorn, then smugger’s run and hopefully sneaking in lunch right at the end.

Does anyone know if they are limiting the amount of times you can ride smuggler’s run? I’m only trying for once, but I’m just curious as it would certainly slow things down if people are just focusing on the ride.


----------



## alvernon90

Bianca and Bernard said:


> More info about Savi's
> http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/...I5lbPRPsmfirt-Q5rK4X0aUEbaqef4VsNtRBf6j9-BAPo
> 
> DD#2 is a Gatherer.



Are you able to determine whether the lightsabers sold at Savi's will be metal or plastic?  Photos make them look plastic, like they're really no different from the $30 cheapies you can get in Tomorrowland.  Do you really have to pay that much more for the experience, or is the merchandise actually higher quality?


----------



## rteetz

alvernon90 said:


> Are you able to determine whether the lightsabers sold at Savi's will be metal or plastic?  Photos make them look plastic, like they're really no different from the $30 cheapies you can get in Tomorrowland.  Do you really have to pay that much more for the experience, or is the merchandise actually higher quality?


The Savi sabers are metal.


----------



## DisMomMT

From the article:

“*In order to get inside, you must tell the Gatherers the secret phrase!”*

Any word on what the secret phrase is or how to obtain it?  And how will we identify a gatherer?


----------



## kpd6901

DisMomMT said:


> From the article:
> 
> “*In order to get inside, you must tell the Gatherers the secret phrase!”*
> 
> Any word on what the secret phrase is or how to obtain it?  And how will we identify a gatherer?


My guess is that it is hidden somewhere in aurabesh, and you will have to translate it to an unassuming cast member who will be in another location near other aurabesh signage.


----------



## alvernon90

Please be careful about taking information hidden behind a spoiler tag and reposting it without the tag. It defeats the entire purpose of spoiler tags.  I get that some people on this board want to know every single detail about the land before it can happen to them, but plenty of us want to enjoy discovering the details ourselves.  Circumventing spoiler tags ruins the fun.

You can ask questions about spoilers, just put your questions behind spoiler tags as well.  Answers that are pure speculation may not technically be spoilers because they're not facts, but they can still spoil the story.  Please be careful.


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

alvernon90 said:


> Are you able to determine whether the lightsabers sold at Savi's will be metal or plastic?  Photos make them look plastic, like they're really no different from the $30 cheapies you can get in Tomorrowland.  Do you really have to pay that much more for the experience, or is the merchandise actually higher quality?




https://www.polygon.com/star-wars-celebration/2019/4/16/18410525/star-wars-galaxys-edge-lightsabers


----------



## wench

kpd6901 said:


> My guess is that it is hidden somewhere in aurabesh, and you will have to translate it to an unassuming cast member who will be in another location near other aurabesh signage.


If a Gatherer asks me the phrase, I will guess, “May the force be with you”.  Unless of course I’ve found some definitive answer that the phrase is actually something else before that.


----------



## figment_jii

mickeyboof said:


> Sorry, but I cannot find anywhere in the article where it says “that you won’t be allowed to enter the line at the last minute”


The article says "At the same time, Disney doesn’t want riders waiting until the last minute of their four-hour window to get in line for Smugglers Run."  I don't think that's quite the same as saying they won't let guests get in the queue at the last minute, but hopefully they'll provide specific cut off times if they aren't allowing guests to wait until the last minute.  Along those lines, I wouldn't necessarily wait until the very last minute on your clock/watch because who knows what time the clocks the CMs are using will say (I'd say it could be anywhere plus or minus 5 minutes).


----------



## rteetz

Blue milk sippers and mouse droid popcorn buckets!

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/limit...corn-bucket-coming-to-star-wars-galaxys-edge/


----------



## dieumeye

figment_jii said:


> The article says "At the same time, Disney doesn’t want riders waiting until the last minute of their four-hour window to get in line for Smugglers Run."  I don't think that's quite the same as saying they won't let guests get in the queue at the last minute, but hopefully they'll provide specific cut off times if they aren't allowing guests to wait until the last minute.  Along those lines, I wouldn't necessarily wait until the very last minute on your clock/watch because who knows what time the clocks the CMs are using will say (I'd say it could be anywhere plus or minus 5 minutes).


One of the articles literally says: "...*the Millennium Falcon ride attendants are not going to let you into that queue a few minutes before you're supposed to be out of the land... unless the ride is a walk-on by then.*" I really hope they make it clear because "last minute" could mean as much as a half hour I'd imagine.


----------



## Barnabus Collins

The more they release, the more excited I get!


----------



## twodogs

RedM94 said:


> This is what it states for individuals with a DLRH reservation:
> 
> 
> If there intent were clear, they would not have voluntarily issued to me, two SWGE reservations, one for each room I booked.  I did not ask for both, they sent me email confirmations for both.
> 
> In the spirit of this debate, if you will, many things are open to interpretation.  What bother's me is the self righteous, not you, calling me a cheat this morning, and then booking a second reservation because they failed to read the instructions and messed up their first booking.  Funny how that works.



Are both hotel reservations under the same Disney account? 

The reason I ask is that I am perplexed by my own situation.  I made a free reservation on 6/22, but I was unsure if we were going on the trip yet (since we are already booked and going for sure Memorial Day weekend, and this is only 3 weeks later).  I booked it because that is DD’s birthday and I thought, well, if we can swing the cost of 2 trips in 3 weeks, maybe she would like to see SWGE on her birthday!  I made this free reservation under my Disney account.

We have now decided to go for sure on the trip in late June to see SWGE.  We are going to stay at GCH (as we usually do), so I went and booked our room this weekend (booked room after free reservations stopped a few days prior). I booked this as I always do, under my Disney account.  Yesterday, I got an email from Disney with our hotel SWGE reservation time.  It is for 6/22 also, but for 8am.  I figured Disney would not give me a hotel stay SWGE reservation since I booked the free reservation first under my account, and then I booked the room a few days later, under my account. 

So this confuses me...  I am not trying to restart the argument about if or should anyone have more than one entry during the reservation period.  What is perplexing to me is that I believe the website states “one reservation per account.”  In the literal interpretation, I would think that once I had the free reservation, that even when I later made an onsite hotel reservation (under the same account, as I was not trying to get two reservations for SWGE; just planned to use my free one, and we usually stay at GCH so would have stayed there either way), the system would not give me a hotel-stay reservation for SWGE because it “sees” my free reservation already in my account.  So what is going on here??  Is their IT system just not able to handle this, or do they not care if you have more than one entry during the reservation period or what??

That all said, I feel like if their system generated my hotel-stay entry after I had already made my free entry reservation a few days before, and all are the same guest names, I am the lead guest on the free reservation and on the hotel room, and the account was mine for both reservations, that if they then deny entry for one of these reservations, that would be disappointing.  Not that I am trying to skirt anything and get 2 reservations, but now that their own system generated the hotel-stay reservation, what am I to think? 

I am going to wait until early reports come out to see what to do.  Any guidance from Disney to anyone in a similar situation that anyone can share?


----------



## njchris

Barnabus Collins said:


> The more they release, the more excited I get!


I know! I can't stand it anymore.  I'm going to put myself in a deep sleep until my reservation (June 3).  Goodnight for now, everyone!


----------



## njchris

@twodogs my thinking is the open reservation from last week is one Res per account.  You made one.  Your hotel stay is another 'account' of sorts, or looked at as a different category.  I think you'll be fine.


----------



## Barnabus Collins

njchris said:


> I know! I can't stand it anymore.  I'm going to put myself in a deep sleep until my reservation (June 3).  Goodnight for now, everyone!



Just make sure you have an alarm set!


----------



## njchris

Barnabus Collins said:


> Just make sure you have an alarm set!


Also, I can't look at your name/avatar without whispering out loud: "My name is Victoria Winters".....


----------



## twodogs

njchris said:


> @twodogs my thinking is the open reservation from last week is one Res per account.  You made one.  Your hotel stay is another 'account' of sorts, or looked at as a different category.  I think you'll be fine.



I will be ok with whatever Disney decides to do.  I just hope they don’t cancel BOTH of my reservations as another poster speculated, thinking I was intentionally trying to get 2 reservations.  As long as we get one entry, our family will be thrilled!


----------



## twodogs

njchris said:


> @twodogs my thinking is the open reservation from last week is one Res per account.  You made one.  Your hotel stay is another 'account' of sorts, or looked at as a different category.  I think you'll be fine.



I thought that when I booked the room, that I would not get a hotel SWGE reservation because I already had a ”free” one.  But they sent it anyway.  I have never figured out Disney’s crazy IT system, and this just solidifies why I remain mystified at it!!


----------



## alvernon90

twodogs said:


> I thought that when I booked the room, that I would not get a hotel SWGE reservation because I already had a ”free” one.  But they sent it anyway.  I have never figured out Disney’s crazy IT system, and this just solidifies why I remain mystified at it!!



If it helps, I already had a hotel-based reservation and later made a free reservation on the same account.  I do not know if they will honor it, but I thought it was worth taking a chance to see SWGE at night.

That said, I believe Disney will end up being fine with it, because it's not like clearing out people with reservations will make room for more guests.  They aren't giving out more reservations, and they've already saved enough to account for new hotel bookings.  Refusing to honor a reservation doesn't get them anything except upset customers and decreased revenue, all to prove a point that they will enforce the rules.  I can't imagine that will happen, but I intend to report back on my experience so you will at least have my report before you go.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

I wouldn't want anyone getting their hopes up about a Rise of Resistance debut for D23 panel Parks and Resorts panel watchers. Last time with Fantasmic was the first time they ever did anything like that at the expo. Not sure if I'd expect it again.


----------



## mafpi

My daughter just got her email with the plus one added. So now my name is on her reservation. Worst case scenario is that we get to use mine at 8 and get denied at 5 with hers.  At least we get to see it once and spend the rest of the day at Disneyland. Win win situation. Here is hoping we get to see it twice that day.


----------



## gerilyne

I have been planning a December trip but all the news about SWGE makes me want to move the trip up to my usual August time frame.


----------



## agamble

twitch said:


> Be careful with this. I understood that you won’t be able to enter the virtual queue until SWGE reaches capacity.
> 
> You may not be able to enter the queue at rope drop... and then you’ll have to pay attention to when that queue opens up. It could add an interesting wrinkle... let’s say you’re on Peter Pan when the queue opens. Three minutes later, you might be in the second or third boarding group.
> 
> Also, the risk exists for people to be assigned a boarding group, but for the land to never drop back below capacity and that group allowed in.
> 
> All that to say: if SWGE is a top priority, I’d (personally) go directly there at rope drop and not count on a spot in the virtual queue.



Well I did say I would be watching this...
I hadn't heard there wouldn't be a virtual queue at opening. That will likely not change my plans. I will be watching what people experience in July.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

twodogs said:


> I will be ok with whatever Disney decides to do.  I just hope they don’t cancel BOTH of my reservations as another poster speculated, thinking I was intentionally trying to get 2 reservations.  As long as we get one entry, our family will be thrilled!


I posted upthread that I called about this on opening day, and both the hotel CM and the SW CM told me that they’re different reservation systems and there’s absolutely no problem  using both.  They both stated that the intention was never “one entry per person.”  While phone CMs are not always reliable, they both spoke with certainly and used much of the same verbiage, so I felt pretty confident in their responses.

Not adding to any debate, just trying to ease concerns you might have.


----------



## SomeGuyInOz

mafpi said:


> My daughter just got her email with the plus one added. So now my name is on her reservation. Worst case scenario is that we get to use mine at 8 and get denied at 5 with hers.  At least we get to see it once and spend the rest of the day at Disneyland. Win win situation. Here is hoping we get to see it twice that day.


That's great news.  When I called on Sunday they took my details and the name of my mate, said they would see what they could do and would call me back.  I still haven't had a call nor an email.  Hopefully I'll hear something soon, otherwise I'm going solo, I guess.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

SomeGuyInOz said:


> That's great news.  When I called on Sunday they took my details and the name of my mate, said they would see what they could do and would call me back.  I still haven't had a call nor an email.  Hopefully I'll hear something soon, otherwise I'm going solo, I guess.


I’d call them back.  A friend called today and added someone to her opening day reservation.


----------



## RedM94

twodogs said:


> Are both hotel reservations under the same Disney account?
> 
> The reason I ask is that I am perplexed by my own situation.  I made a free reservation on 6/22, but I was unsure if we were going on the trip yet (since we are already booked and going for sure Memorial Day weekend, and this is only 3 weeks later).  I booked it because that is DD’s birthday and I thought, well, if we can swing the cost of 2 trips in 3 weeks, maybe she would like to see SWGE on her birthday!  I made this free reservation under my Disney account.
> 
> We have now decided to go for sure on the trip in late June to see SWGE.  We are going to stay at GCH (as we usually do), so I went and booked our room this weekend (booked room after free reservations stopped a few days prior). I booked this as I always do, under my Disney account.  Yesterday, I got an email from Disney with our hotel SWGE reservation time.  It is for 6/22 also, but for 8am.  I figured Disney would not give me a hotel stay SWGE reservation since I booked the free reservation first under my account, and then I booked the room a few days later, under my account.
> 
> So this confuses me...  I am not trying to restart the argument about if or should anyone have more than one entry during the reservation period.  What is perplexing to me is that I believe the website states “one reservation per account.”  In the literal interpretation, I would think that once I had the free reservation, that even when I later made an onsite hotel reservation (under the same account, as I was not trying to get two reservations for SWGE; just planned to use my free one, and we usually stay at GCH so would have stayed there either way), the system would not give me a hotel-stay reservation for SWGE because it “sees” my free reservation already in my account.  So what is going on here??  Is their IT system just not able to handle this, or do they not care if you have more than one entry during the reservation period or what??
> 
> That all said, I feel like if their system generated my hotel-stay entry after I had already made my free entry reservation a few days before, and all are the same guest names, I am the lead guest on the free reservation and on the hotel room, and the account was mine for both reservations, that if they then deny entry for one of these reservations, that would be disappointing.  Not that I am trying to skirt anything and get 2 reservations, but now that their own system generated the hotel-stay reservation, what am I to think?
> 
> I am going to wait until early reports come out to see what to do.  Any guidance from Disney to anyone in a similar situation that anyone can share?



When you receive your confirmation email, it states that you are entitled to one visit during your stay.  I have more than one stay booked.  I am booked through DVC with points which adds another layer of complexity.  DVC reservation numbers do not link to the Disneyland web page.  

I know several others who have booked more than one stay with the same account and have also received more than one spot for SWGE.  Hope this helps.


----------



## RedM94

twodogs said:


> I will be ok with whatever Disney decides to do.  I just hope they don’t cancel BOTH of my reservations as another poster speculated, thinking I was intentionally trying to get 2 reservations.  As long as we get one entry, our family will be thrilled!



Between DVC Member Services, and the SWGE number, I have made at least a dozen calls.  I have names, dates, and times, as well as notations made by CM's on my profile at the SWGE number.  Two stays, two reservations.  K you will be fine.


----------



## twodogs

THANK YOU all for your reassurances about this crazy reservation system!!!  You have all put my mind at ease, and I wish everyone a wonderful visit to SWGE!!!  Come on and open already!!!!!


----------



## Nonsuch

wench said:


> If a Gatherer asks me the phrase, I will guess, “May the force be with you”.  Unless of course I’ve found some definitive answer that the phrase is actually something else before that.


Walt Sent Me


----------



## agamble

Disney Visa card holders can get a 10% discount on items at the market in SWGE with a $50 purchase.


----------



## wench

agamble said:


> Disney Visa card holders can get a 10% discount on items at the market in SWGE with a $50 purchase.


I dream of a day when you can combine discounts & then I could get 50% off of everything.  I know this will never ever ever happen, but it’s a nice dream just the same.


----------



## Astylla

Nonsuch said:


> Walt Sent Me



One of my favorite lines in that movie. 
Well played


----------



## TikiTikiFan

agamble said:


> Disney Visa card holders can get a 10% discount on items at the market in SWGE with a $50 purchase.



Where was this announced?


----------



## kpd6901

TikiTikiFan said:


> Where was this announced?


Think it's just a general Disney Visa perk. I was just reviewing mine to find the character spot and Disney Visa SW character meet for DL, and I wanted to refresh my memory on the discounts (we are used to WDW and room charges and dining plan, none of which will apply to us this trip to DL).

The merch discount was listed. Wasn't SWGE specific, but just a general 10% off $50 purchase at Disney parks.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

kpd6901 said:


> The merch discount was listed. Wasn't SWGE specific, but just a general 10% off $50 purchase at Disney parks.



Gotcha! We have the Visa too so that would be really awesome if they honor the merchandise discount in SWGE. Especially considering the expected cost of those lightsabers....

But I also wouldn’t be surprised if they exclude discounts, guess we’ll find out?


----------



## kpd6901

TikiTikiFan said:


> Gotcha! We have the Visa too so that would be really awesome if they honor the merchandise discount in SWGE. Especially considering the expected cost of those lightsabers....
> 
> But I also wouldn’t be surprised if they exclude discounts, guess we’ll find out?


True. True.


----------



## Sandeep1

I've seen a few people post this already but not much conversation on it.  I have an 8am reservation for one of the early days.  I'm planning to skip the ride to begin with (I'm pretty sure 90% of the crowd will run to the ride).  Instead, I'll go and enjoy the land in peace.  Explore.  Get some photos.  Build a saber and try the blue milk.  

Then later on, hop in the line (maybe around 11am).


----------



## Barnabus Collins

Sandeep1 said:


> I've seen a few people post this already but not much conversation on it.  I have an 8am reservation for one of the early days.  I'm planning to skip the ride to begin with (I'm pretty sure 90% of the crowd will run to the ride).  Instead, I'll go and enjoy the land in peace.  Explore.  Get some photos.  Build a saber and try the blue milk.
> 
> Then later on, hop in the line (maybe around 11am).



My reservation is 11am to 3pm, and I plan on doing the same thing.  I figure I will walk around and experience as much of the land as possible, and when they say you need to get in line for the Falcon ride, I will do so at that moment.  I already plan on waiting in line for the ride for a while, so the more time I get to explore the land the better.


----------



## Sandeep1

Barnabus Collins said:


> My reservation is 11am to 3pm, and I plan on doing the same thing.  I figure I will walk around and experience as much of the land as possible, and when they say you need to get in line for the Falcon ride, I will do so at that moment.  I already plan on waiting in line for the ride for a while, so the more time I get to explore the land the better.



The only thing with your time slot is that a lot of the 8am to 12pm crowd would have probably funneled to the land area.  I suspect at noon, or maybe 12:15ish, the land will clear out.

Hard to say exactly though.


----------



## wench

TikiTikiFan said:


> Gotcha! We have the Visa too so that would be really awesome if they honor the merchandise discount in SWGE. Especially considering the expected cost of those lightsabers....
> 
> But I also wouldn’t be surprised if they exclude discounts, guess we’ll find out?


They won’t block the discount completely, but there could be specific items they don’t allow.  I would not be surprised if the lightsabers at Savi’s are not discounted.  Especially since it is a real experience & not just a merchandise location.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

TikiTikiFan said:


> Gotcha! We have the Visa too so that would be really awesome if they honor the merchandise discount in SWGE. Especially considering the expected cost of those lightsabers....
> 
> But I also wouldn’t be surprised if they exclude discounts, guess we’ll find out?


Have we heard if AP discounts will be honored in the land for merch and food?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Have we heard if AP discounts will be honored in the land for merch and food?


Regular merch and food, I don’t see how they could be excluded - it’s part of DL.  But as far as the lightsabers and droids and stuff, I’m pretty sure they’ll code those so there’s no discounts.  Like Princess Breakfast Adventures doesn’t take AP discounts even though other character breakfasts do.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Regular merch and food, I don’t see how they could be excluded - it’s part of DL.  But as far as the lightsabers and droids and stuff, I’m pretty sure they’ll code those so there’s no discounts.  Like Princess Breakfast Adventures doesn’t take AP discounts even though other character breakfasts do.



Carts and kiosks and ice cream and the Mint Julep bar and the new Tropical Hideaway do not have AP discounts, so there's a lot of even regular food that is excluded. If you look at the 5 new Star Wars food places on Disneyland's own site, you will see that 3 are classified as cart/kiosk, one as quick service, and one as table service. All have the notation that there are no AP discounts.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

longtimedisneylurker said:


> Carts and kiosks and ice cream and the Mint Julep bar and the new Tropical Hideaway do not have AP discounts, so there's a lot of even regular food that is excluded. If you look at the 5 new Star Wars food places on Disneyland's own site, you will see that 3 are classified as cart/kiosk, one as quick service, and one as table service. All have the notation that there are no AP discounts.


Reaaaaally, that’s interesting.  I would have expected the quick/table service ones to, since that’s in line with the rest of the parks (of course, as you noted, carts don’t discount).  Maybe the shops won’t, either, then?  I mean, I guess they can do what they want, and I’m sure no one will be cancelling their AP over it, but it’s kind of misleading to advertise discounts and then exclude so many places...


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Reaaaaally, that’s interesting.  I would have expected the quick/table service ones to, since that’s in line with the rest of the parks (of course, as you noted, carts don’t discount).  Maybe the shops won’t, either, then?  I mean, I guess they can do what they want, and I’m sure no one will be cancelling their AP over it, but it’s kind of misleading to advertise discounts and then exclude so many places...


I wouldn’t expect the carts and such but quick service and table service? That’s pretty lame. If all merch is excluded too I have to agree with you that it’s misleading at best.


----------



## RomCom

I think it would be understandable to exclude anything custom like lightsabers and droids but just everything in the stores would be frustrating. So many questions, I feel like opening weekend people are going to be bombarded.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## longtimedisneylurker

RomCom said:


> I think it would be understandable to exclude anything custom like lightsabers and droids but just everything in the stores would be frustrating. So many questions, I feel like opening weekend people are going to be bombarded.



Original aretwork, special order and custom stuff is already usually excluded from AP discounts, so I would fully expect that to continue. I doubt that all SWGE merchandise would be excluded from AP discounts though. I feel the mark-ups on all the merch have been creeping up significantly enough over the years to maintain the same Disney profit margins even with the higher tier 20% discount.


----------



## agamble

TikiTikiFan said:


> Where was this announced?


It was in a flyer I received in the mail.


----------



## Sandeep1

Sandeep1 said:


> So I called, the girl was very helpful.  She took the extra guest name but she said it wasn't guaranteed.  Just that they were trying their best on a solution.  So fingers crossed, if not, I'll use my 8pm reservation although 8am sounds a bit more appealing.
> 
> Whether this is successful probably depends on how many people are calling in to add someone.  If it's a lot, I suspect Disney won't be able to help without creating additional crowding that they can't deal with.



Folks, update on this:

My reservation was updated successfully with the additional guest and I just received an email about it.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

https://www.ocregister.com/2019/05/...nd-to-celebrate-star-wars-galaxys-edge-debut/

In case anyone over here on this thread didn’t see this.... I’m so so so excited!


----------



## kristenabelle

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I wouldn't want anyone getting their hopes up about a Rise of Resistance debut for D23 panel Parks and Resorts panel watchers. Last time with Fantasmic was the first time they ever did anything like that at the expo. Not sure if I'd expect it again.



Great point - I'm just crossing fingers it'll even be open come D23 time. At the very least, would love an estimated opening date during the panel!


----------



## soniam

kristenabelle said:


> Great point - I'm just crossing fingers it'll even be open come D23 time. At the very least, would love an estimated opening date during the panel!



I suspect the opening will be announced at D23, but I don't think it will open at either park until toward the end of the year.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

The Cantina serves Bloody Marys; I’m excited. https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...galaxys-edge/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo050920190004G


----------



## SomeGuyInOz

SomeGuyInOz said:


> That's great news.  When I called on Sunday they took my details and the name of my mate, said they would see what they could do and would call me back.  I still haven't had a call nor an email.  Hopefully I'll hear something soon, otherwise I'm going solo, I guess.


Just got my email with my amended reservation They added my +1  I hope all these additional +1s don't increase the crowd numbers too much...


----------



## Sandeep1

SomeGuyInOz said:


> Just got my email with my amended reservation They added my +1  I hope all these additional +1s don't increase the crowd numbers too much...



I don't think it will have a huge impact.


----------



## kpd6901

TikiTikiFan said:


> https://www.ocregister.com/2019/05/...nd-to-celebrate-star-wars-galaxys-edge-debut/
> 
> In case anyone over here on this thread didn’t see this.... I’m so so so excited!


Soooo excited!! First DL trip, and no overlay at WDW, we were bummed when we thought it would be gone when we arrive.


----------



## PandoraPreview

Sandeep1 said:


> I don't think it will have a huge impact.



It's just unfortunate that people couldn't figure out the very easy website the first time to allow them to get an accurate count. I guarantee there will be people showing up with more people than on their reservation, and Disney will bend to the complaining Guest.


----------



## SoCalDisneyFan2708

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2019/05/foodie-guide-to-star-wars-galaxys-edge/

I’m even more excited now! I’m especially excited about how many specialty drinks they are going to have. I’m not even talking about the alcoholic ones as I don’t drink.


----------



## snvanvl

PandoraPreview said:


> It's just unfortunate that people couldn't figure out the very easy website the first time to allow them to get an accurate count. I guarantee there will be people showing up with more people than on their reservation, and Disney will bend to the complaining Guest.




I was one of those people that experienced the glitch while using my phone and it actually skipped the first page where you add people and went straight to the page where the date and available times were listed. This had nothing to do with how easy the system was or not being able to figure it out it had to do with the first page not coming up at all. We have two separate Disney accounts and by the time I was able to get in on my second Disney account the date and times I needed were gone. So I was unable to get a reservation for 5 of our group and my husband is the only one in our group with a reservation. That being said we will not be there begging to get in we actually made a reservation for one night in a Disney Hotel for the 5 of us that didn't get a free reservation. We were able to get the same date/time my husband already had.


----------



## crvetter

snvanvl said:


> I was one of those people that experienced the glitch while using my phone and it actually skipped the first page where you add people and went straight to the page where the date and available times were listed. This had nothing to do with how easy the system was or not being able to figure it out it had to do with the first page not coming up at all. We have two separate Disney accounts and by the time I was able to get in on my second Disney account the date and times I needed were gone. So I was unable to get a reservation for 5 of our group and my husband is the only one in our group with a reservation. That being said we will not be there begging to get in we actually made a reservation for one night in a Disney Hotel for the 5 of us that didn't get a free reservation. We were able to get the same date/time my husband already had.


Yeah didn’t show for me to add guest either, I figured it was on the next screen but that was just a confirmation page that said I was done and couldn’t modify. I just decided to postpone my trip. So I feel your pain here.


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

SoCalDisneyFan2708 said:


> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/blog/2019/05/foodie-guide-to-star-wars-galaxys-edge/
> 
> I’m even more excited now! I’m especially excited about how many specialty drinks they are going to have. I’m not even talking about the alcoholic ones as I don’t drink.



Me too!

Apparently the blue and green milk is a mix of rice milk and coconut milk... I’m going to have to get both


----------



## Sandeep1

gypsy_at_heart said:


> Me too!
> 
> Apparently the blue and green milk is a mix or rice milk and coconut milk... I’m going to have to get both



Sounds absolutely delicious!  Wonder if they have an option to spike it?  That's be great.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

And I’m just glad they’re going to have mobile ordering for almost everything!


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Skyegirl1999 said:


> The Cantina serves Bloody Marys; I’m excited. https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...galaxys-edge/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo050920190004G


The drink menu is really interesting! Wish they had some kind of champagne cocktail though...


----------



## PandoraPreview

I know there are plant-based items, but I'm excited to see what on the menu is truly vegan.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Asked a Hospitality CM tonight about DAS and SWGE. She said the latest news is what we already know: there will be DAS for MFSR, but no one has any idea (still?!) how this will work. She thinks it may involve the currently unused FP line, but there has been no news from management. Also, she said there will be no kiosk inside SWGE, so the nearest kiosks to entrances/exits will be by HM or by Dumbo. She doesn't know if a return time would have to be requested before getting in the reservation entrance line for the land or if there will be CMs with handheld scanners at the ride line. She said to keep asking...only 3 weeks to go! If anyone else gets an update on this, please post!


----------



## kpd6901

theluckyrabbit said:


> Asked a Hospitality CM tonight about DAS and SWGE. She said the latest news is what we already know: there will be DAS for MFSR, but no one has any idea (still?!) how this will work. She thinks it may involve the currently unused FP line, but there has been no news from management. Also, she said there will be no kiosk inside SWGE, so the nearest kiosks to entrances/exits will be by HM or by Dumbo. She doesn't know if a return time would have to be requested before getting in the reservation entrance line for the land or if there will be CMs with handheld scanners at the ride line. She said to keep asking... only 3 weeks to go! If anyone else gets an update on this, please post!


I would HAVE to think that there must be at least something in the land (hand held scanner at the rise line). Obviously, this is how they do EVERY ride at WDW, so it would be nothing major to implement, but those with an 8 am reservation would have to (potentially fairly significantly) cut into their reservation in order to go somewhere else before entering.


----------



## scottishgirl1

Just looking for a bit of advice, totally unfamiliar with all Disneyland planning and will be there july 9th to 14th! We are staying at the Disneyland Hotel so will have early access to both parks and have bought maxpass with tickets. 

The first morning we are there is a DCA early entry day but current situation looks like we would have to be in Disneyland Park to book a boarding pass for Galaxys Edge so I am thinking that if we take advantage of the time at DCA we are unlikely to get near Galaxys Edge that day. Would it be better to skip DCA that day and try for boarding pass instead or go to DCA and wait til the next day which is early entry at Disneyland to try for boarding pass

I am trying to book some dining reservations this week as we are 60 days out and cant decide on best plan so was hoping to hear opinions of those more familiar with the parks!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

kpd6901 said:


> I would HAVE to think that there must be at least something in the land (hand held scanner at the rise line). Obviously, this is how they do EVERY ride at WDW, so it would be nothing major to implement, but those with an 8 am reservation would have to (potentially fairly significantly) cut into their reservation in order to go somewhere else before entering.


I asked specifically about this, but the CM did not have an answer yet. She said that they have not been told anything in spite of all their own questions. So they are basing their best guesses on their personal experiences in other Disney parks and on what seems to make the most sense.


----------



## Original

I don’t think any details have been announced for “boarding passes” past June 23. It’s still entirely unclear how access will be obtained.


----------



## amyg1975

You will do it like you would book a MaxPass through your phone.  Once the land is ready to take the next group, you will get a notification.  https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/star-wars...al-queue-starting-june-24th-details-revealed/


----------



## BadPinkTink

For anyone who wants to revisit Star Wars films or for those who have never seen the Star wars films, I have started writing up each film. I know some people dont like watching Episodes 1 to 3 first as they contain spoilers for The Empire Strikes Back. I have hidden certain parts in spoiler sections, but dont worry I have written it so that the story still makes sense with the spoilers hidden. https://www.disboards.com/threads/s...-wars-galaxys-edge-contains-spoilers.3748319/

My watch order


Star Wars: Episode I – A Phantom Menace
Star Wars: Episode II –Attack of the Clones
Star Wars: Episode III –Revenge of the Sith
Solo: A Star Wars Story
Rogue One: A Star Wars Story
Star Wars: Episode IV –A New Hope
Star Wars: Episode V –The Empire Strikes Back
Star Wars: Episode VI –Return of the Jedi
Star Wars: Episode VII –The Force Awakens
Star Wars: Episode VIII –The Last Jedi


----------



## BadPinkTink

From June 24 onwards, this is how people can visit Star Wars Galaxys Edge


In the morning time Star Wars Galaxys Edge will open to everyone, the same as every other land in the park.
Once Star Wars Galaxys Edge reaches capacity, the virtual queuing system will be put in place
The virtual queuing system will require a Boarding Pass ticket to enter Star Wars Galaxys Edge.
You can optain a Boarding Pass ticket in 2 ways
The Boarding Pass Ticket can be obtained through the Disneyland App.
The Boarding Pass Ticket can also be obtained from a kiosk in the park.
There will be no return time on the Boarding Pass Ticket.
You will be notified about your entry time to Star Wars Galaxys Edge either through the App or on digital monitors located in the park.
Once your entry time for Star Wars Galaxys Edge opens, you will have a 2 hour window to check in with the CM's at the entrance to Star Wars Galaxys Edge.
There is no time limit to how long you can stay in Star Wars Galaxys Edge.


----------



## PandoraPreview

kpd6901 said:


> Soooo excited!! First DL trip, and no overlay at WDW, we were bummed when we thought it would be gone when we arrive.



Sorry, this is just so frustrating to see this reaction. Disneyland Space Mountain with no overlay is one of the greatest rides / soundtrack combinations in the world. WDW's doesn't compare. I'm sick and tired of traveling to DL and never getting to ride the original.


----------



## Sandeep1

PandoraPreview said:


> Sorry, this is just so frustrating to see this reaction. Disneyland Space Mountain with no overlay is one of the greatest rides / soundtrack combinations in the world. WDW's doesn't compare. I'm sick and tired of traveling to DL and never getting to ride the original.



I'm sort of with you.  I don't get the love for the Hyperspace theme.  I mean, I don't hate it, but it doesn't give me goosebumps or anything crazy like that.


----------



## cdatkins

scottishgirl1 said:


> Just looking for a bit of advice, totally unfamiliar with all Disneyland planning and will be there july 9th to 14th! We are staying at the Disneyland Hotel so will have early access to both parks and have bought maxpass with tickets.
> 
> The first morning we are there is a DCA early entry day but current situation looks like we would have to be in Disneyland Park to book a boarding pass for Galaxys Edge so I am thinking that if we take advantage of the time at DCA we are unlikely to get near Galaxys Edge that day. Would it be better to skip DCA that day and try for boarding pass instead or go to DCA and wait til the next day which is early entry at Disneyland to try for boarding pass
> 
> I am trying to book some dining reservations this week as we are 60 days out and cant decide on best plan so was hoping to hear opinions of those more familiar with the parks!



We will be there July 5-14. Planning to rope drop when we go to Galaxy's Edge and get in before it reaches capacity. They won't open the virtual queue until that happens anyway.


----------



## cdatkins

PandoraPreview said:


> Sorry, this is just so frustrating to see this reaction. Disneyland Space Mountain with no overlay is one of the greatest rides / soundtrack combinations in the world. WDW's doesn't compare. I'm sick and tired of traveling to DL and never getting to ride the original.



I completely agree with you that the "normal" Space Mountain at DL is amazing, especially with that music. And I do prefer it to the Hyperspace Mtn overlay.

But I don't understand why you would be frustrated by someone else's excitement about it?


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

I’m excited for the hyperspace version because it’s something new that I haven’t done before. The original I have. But to each his own


----------



## alvernon90

PandoraPreview said:


> Sorry, this is just so frustrating to see this reaction. Disneyland Space Mountain with no overlay is one of the greatest rides / soundtrack combinations in the world. WDW's doesn't compare. I'm sick and tired of traveling to DL and never getting to ride the original.



If it makes you feel better, it's pretty much impossible to ride the "original" version of Space Mountain, because when it started there was no music at all.  Disney has changed the ride many times over the years, so the current standard version is far from the original.  It will be changed again in the future, I'm sure.  Frankly, I miss the Dick Dale soundtrack.


----------



## kpd6901

PandoraPreview said:


> Sorry, this is just so frustrating to see this reaction. Disneyland Space Mountain with no overlay is one of the greatest rides / soundtrack combinations in the world. WDW's doesn't compare. I'm sick and tired of traveling to DL and never getting to ride the original.


I'm sorry that I offended by being excited. I have also heard wonderful things about the standard DL Space Mtn. But we are huge SW fans and have hoped that WDW would do something like this at all, ever. This wasn't meant to be a jab on the standard SM, and we would have enjoyed it without the overlay, too.


----------



## leholcomb

Hello all - I haven't purchased expo tix yet. Can someone check the DLR discount ticket page and let me know the price of a 1 day PH? I don't even know if they give discounts on one day but figured I would ask. Thanks!


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

alvernon90 said:


> Frankly, I miss the Dick Dale soundtrack.


When was that the soundtrack? And/or when did it go away?


----------



## soniam

leholcomb said:


> Hello all - I haven't purchased expo tix yet. Can someone check the DLR discount ticket page and let me know the price of a 1 day PH? I don't even know if they give discounts on one day but figured I would ask. Thanks!



$185


I just noticed that it would let me add Maxpass too to single or multi-day. I didn't think it was showing that option before.


----------



## alvernon90

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> When was that the soundtrack? And/or when did it go away?








This was the original soundtrack for the ride.  (Though not the original version of the ride, since there was no music for the first 20 years.)  It ran from 1996 until Space Mountain closed for unexpected overhaul in 2003.  When the ride reopened in 2005 it had the current standard soundtrack.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

alvernon90 said:


> This was the original soundtrack for the ride.  (Though not the original version of the ride, since there was no music for the first 20 years.)  It ran from 1996 until Space Mountain closed for unexpected overhaul in 2003.  When the ride reopened in 2005 it had the current standard soundtrack.


Thank you!!!!! This is the soundtrack I remember and love! I’ve been feeling crazy for thinking something was missing since riding space mountain for the first time in many years!


----------



## Amcd33

We are planning a last minute trip to Newport Beach, and we fly in on May 30.  I would love to visit the parks for one day, but I’m concerned about crowds. We frequently visit WDW and are going in October, so we are okay with not having Galaxy Edge reservations.   We would spend the majority of the day at California Adventure.   This is not our first visit to DL or CA, and we are going without kids, so we are okay with a laid back plan.  I thought there wouldn’t be mass crowds in the morning because of the reservation system, but now I’m reading about parking lots opening at midnight and mass security lines, and I’m not sure it’s worth it?  How bad is May 31st really going to be?


----------



## IAmDis

Amcd33 said:


> We are planning a last minute trip to Newport Beach, and we fly in on May 30.  I would love to visit the parks for one day, but I’m concerned about crowds. We frequently visit WDW and are going in October, so we are okay with not having Galaxy Edge reservations.   We would spend the majority of the day at California Adventure.   This is not our first visit to DL or CA, and we are going without kids, so we are okay with a laid back plan.  I thought there wouldn’t be mass crowds in the morning because of the reservation system, but now I’m reading about parking lots opening at midnight and mass security lines, and I’m not sure it’s worth it?  How bad is May 31st really going to be?



Bad. Even with the reservation system and the new Flex pass option, people will flood the park. They already notified the city about possible Harbor Blvd closures and backups on the 5 Freeway, so expect the worst. Anytime something new opens, especially a land, and especially a land with soooo much hype, people will just want to come and be part of it, even though they know they can't get in.


----------



## DisMomMT

What types of wristbands has Disney used in the past?  Are they likely to be the paper-like type with the sticker or more like a silicone band that could be kept as a souvenir?


----------



## alvernon90

DisMomMT said:


> What types of wristbands has Disney used in the past?  Are they likely to be the paper-like type with the sticker or more like a silicone band that could be kept as a souvenir?



It will be a paper sticker type.  The only way they can use wristbands to enforce access is if the wristband cannot be put back on after it is removed, otherwise people would just hand off their wristbands to their friends or whatever.

You can always keep it as a souvenir, but you won't be able to wear it again.


----------



## njchris

alvernon90 said:


> It will be a paper sticker type.  The only way they can use wristbands to enforce access is if the wristband cannot be put back on after it is removed, otherwise people would just hand off their wristbands to their friends or whatever.
> 
> You can always keep it as a souvenir, but you won't be able to wear it again.



Even if someone handed it off to a friend they couldn't get in.  You can't leave and re-enter during the reservation period.


----------



## DisMomMT

alvernon90 said:


> It will be a paper sticker type.



Darn, I was envisioning silicone wristbands with SWGE and the Date imprinted on them of different colors to indicate the time of day and was thinking those would be special mementos my kids would love.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Amcd33 said:


> We are planning a last minute trip to Newport Beach, and we fly in on May 30.  I would love to visit the parks for one day, but I’m concerned about crowds. We frequently visit WDW and are going in October, so we are okay with not having Galaxy Edge reservations.   We would spend the majority of the day at California Adventure.   This is not our first visit to DL or CA, and we are going without kids, so we are okay with a laid back plan.  I thought there wouldn’t be mass crowds in the morning because of the reservation system, but now I’m reading about parking lots opening at midnight and mass security lines, and I’m not sure it’s worth it?  How bad is May 31st really going to be?


I wouldn’t. Unless you want to just check out the chaos.


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

IAmDis said:


> Bad. Even with the reservation system and the new Flex pass option, people will flood the park. They already notified the city about possible Harbor Blvd closures and backups on the 5 Freeway, so expect the worst. Anytime something new opens, especially a land, and especially a land with soooo much hype, people will just want to come and be part of it, even though they know they can't get in.



DD#2 was told to plan on an extra hour or two to get into work the first week, due to the traffic.  She lives just over an hour away, and is now planning for a three hour drive, lol.


----------



## Kevin Hulslander

alvernon90 said:


> It will be a paper sticker type.  The only way they can use wristbands to enforce access is if the wristband cannot be put back on after it is removed, otherwise people would just hand off their wristbands to their friends or whatever.



I would bet it’ll be like the Halloween party’s, where they use the plastic bracelets with snaps. For the parties at least, they can do different colors and then print details (like dates or time slot).


----------



## rteetz

From Iger


----------



## Amcd33

IAmDis said:


> Bad. Even with the reservation system and the new Flex pass option, people will flood the park. They already notified the city about possible Harbor Blvd closures and backups on the 5 Freeway, so expect the worst. Anytime something new opens, especially a land, and especially a land with soooo much hype, people will just want to come and be part of it, even though they know they can't get in.



I so appreciate everyone’s input!  I was afraid of that.  Either we will change our arrival to the 29th and go the 30th or just skip it altogether.  Since I will have to endure the chaos of a 6am opening when we go to Hollywood Studios in October, I don’t feel like fighting the masses this trip.


----------



## skier_pete

I feel like they would not HOLD the opening of Rise of the Resistance for D23. It will open when it's ready. Now it's POSSIBLE that if that's when it's ready, they will open it then, but if it's ready to open August 1st, they will open it August 1st, not wait 3 weeks.


----------



## Tiggerette

Thanks for sharing, and maybe put pictures behind spoiler link as folks scroll through the thread? There might be some who want to be surprised. Thanks again!


----------



## leholcomb

soniam said:


> $185
> 
> 
> I just noticed that it would let me add Maxpass too to single or multi-day. I didn't think it was showing that option before.


Thanks!


----------



## Violetspider

Wow, I stayed off the boards for 10 days (house is up for sale right now) and I missed 40 pages of posts. My eyes are burning. So glad that so many got reservations for the opening weeks of SWGE. Just need this all to happen so I can start really planning my attack for December. Haven't done any planning what so ever and it's driving me insane. So much is still to be determined. Will there still be the virtual queue by then? Will SWGE be open for early entry? Will there be some type of early entry for onsite guests? Will ROTR be opened? Will there be fast passes for either ride? Oye! What haven't I asked?


----------



## Lesley Wake

Violetspider said:


> Haven't done any planning what so ever and it's driving me insane. So much is still to be determined. Will there still be the virtual queue by then? Will SWGE be open for early entry? Will there be some type of early entry for onsite guests? Will ROTR be opened? Will there be fast passes for either ride? Oye! What haven't I asked?


Honestly, all your questions will be answered with: “I don’t know” and “keep watching to find out”. 

So far Iger is keeping to RotR opening this year, but no specific dates. No real rumors or info on anything else and it will be a wait and see approach for park operations.


----------



## Violetspider

Lesley Wake said:


> Honestly, all your questions will be answered with: “I don’t know” and “keep watching to find out”.
> 
> So far Iger is keeping to RotR opening this year, but no specific dates. No real rumors or info on anything else and it will be a wait and see approach for park operations.


Oh, sorry... I wasn't actually asking those questions now. Those are just the questions I need answered before I can plan anything and it's driving me crazy waiting.


----------



## agamble

Violetspider said:


> Oh, sorry... I wasn't actually asking those questions now. Those are just the questions I need answered before I can plan anything and it's driving me crazy waiting.


I got what you were asking. 
I will say so far Disney has said it will not be part of EMH at Disneyland.


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey

gypsy_at_heart said:


> I’m excited for the hyperspace version because it’s something new that I haven’t done before. The original I have. But to each his own



I've done the original,  Ghost Galaxy,  and Rockin' Space Mountain so I'm looking forward to hopefully riding this as well.


----------



## abnihon

Does anyone know the plan for Star Tours and the Launch Bays after SWGE opens?  Will they keep Launch Bays open for traditional SW M&Gs since it seems like SWGE won’t have those?


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

There is a cast and guest preview the weekend before it opens.  DD#2 secured a spot for herself and she is taking DH.  Yes, he's flying from FL to CA for a 4 hour slot at SWGE, and is blocking her husband from going.  LOL  He has 2 goals:  ride the MF and build a lightsaber (merchandise and some food--not sure if all--will be available during the previews).   We won't have photos; it was made clear to the CMs that they will use that NDA to its fullest.  I should be able to share pricing though.


----------



## BadPinkTink

abnihon said:


> Does anyone know the plan for Star Tours and the Launch Bays after SWGE opens?  Will they keep Launch Bays open for traditional SW M&Gs since it seems like SWGE won’t have those?



As far as I know Star Tours and Launch Bay are not changing, for summer 2019 anyway. It looks like Tomorrowland for 2019 is turning into Star Wars Land part 2, with Hyperspace Mountain, Star Tours and Launch Bay. Im sure all the Star Wars fans will be hanging out there


----------



## midnight star

Tiggerette said:


> Thanks for sharing, and maybe put pictures behind spoiler link as folks scroll through the thread? There might be some who want to be surprised. Thanks again!


To be fair, those pics are circling all over the internet now. So it would be hard to keep it a secret.


----------



## PandoraPreview

Bianca and Bernard said:


> There is a cast and guest preview the weekend before it opens.  DD#2 secured a spot for herself and she is taking DH.  Yes, he's flying from FL to CA for a 4 hour slot at SWGE, and is blocking her husband from going.  LOL  He has 2 goals:  ride the MF and build a lightsaber (merchandise and some food--not sure if all--will be available during the previews).   We won't have photos; it was made clear to the CMs that they will use that NDA to its fullest.  I should be able to share pricing though.



There won't be an NDA for Cast previews. That would be too messy, considering they're allowing a non-Disney employee guest.


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

PandoraPreview said:


> There won't be an NDA for Cast previews. That would be too messy, considering they're allowing a non-Disney employee guest.



All I know is that she had to sign one, and it was emphasized to her group that there were to be zero pictures taken, and that they were to share minimal information, or they could lose their jobs.  She also gets park hopper tickets so that they can go to DCA after. 

She did say I could share that the price of the robots should be under $100.  She was also standing right next to NPH and KP the other day, and had a discussion with someone from the John Williams group about the music.  Also, quite a few Disney bigwigs have been by.  
Was not at work the day Spidey and his friends showed up.


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

Bianca and Bernard said:


> All I know is that she had to sign one, and it was emphasized to her group that there were to be zero pictures taken, and that they were to share minimal information, or they could lose their jobs.  She also gets park hopper tickets so that they can go to DCA after.
> 
> She did say I could share that the price of the robots should be under $100.  She was also standing right next to NPH and KP the other day, and had a discussion with someone from the John Williams group about the music.  Also, quite a few Disney bigwigs have been by.
> Was not at work the day Spidey and his friends showed up.



Yay for droids not being crazy $$$!

That’s the one thing I really want


----------



## Rey Del Suicide

Has anyone heard anything about the restaurants in SWGE taking reservations? Or all of the dining options quick/counter service?


----------



## Lesley Wake

Rey Del Suicide said:


> Has anyone heard anything about the restaurants in SWGE taking reservations? Or all of the dining options quick/counter service?


All are QS. Some will do mobile ordering though.


----------



## Castillo Mom

Bianca and Bernard said:


> All I know is that she had to sign one, and it was emphasized to her group that there were to be zero pictures taken, and that they were to share minimal information, or they could lose their jobs.  She also gets park hopper tickets so that they can go to DCA after.
> 
> She did say I could share that the price of the robots should be under $100.  She was also standing right next to NPH and KP the other day, and had a discussion with someone from the John Williams group about the music.  Also, quite a few Disney bigwigs have been by.
> Was not at work the day Spidey and his friends showed up.




My DIL who is a CM recently transferred to SW:GE and has been training the last couple of weeks.  She mentioned that she has to adhere to the NDA even after the CM preview. She was finally able to experience the land yesterday!  She’s kept to the agreement and only mentioned that she’s never experienced anything like it and that we’re all going to be blown away.  She also said that it was an emotional experience and that some of her coworkers actually cried seeing it the first time.  All three of my sons are Star Wars super fans so the anticipation in my house is through the roof!


----------



## midnight star

Castillo Mom said:


> My DIL who is a CM recently transferred to SW:GE and has been training the last couple of weeks.  She mentioned that she has to adhere to the NDA even after the CM preview. She was finally able to experience the land yesterday!  She’s kept to the agreement and only mentioned that she’s never experienced anything like it and that we’re all going to be blown away.  She also said that it was an emotional experience and that some of her coworkers actually cried seeing it the first time.  All three of my sons are Star Wars super fans so the anticipation in my house is through the roof!


My friend and I were talking to some CM's yesterday, and they mentioned they did experience the new ride. They wouldn't give us any spoilers though, and also said it is amazing. They also said they cried...so it must be cool if everyone is crying lol


----------



## agamble

abnihon said:


> Does anyone know the plan for Star Tours and the Launch Bays after SWGE opens?  Will they keep Launch Bays open for traditional SW M&Gs since it seems like SWGE won’t have those?


They will both remain open for the foreseeable future thankfully. I wish they would do something better with the theater though.


----------



## njchris

midnight star said:


> My friend and I were talking to some CM's yesterday, and they mentioned they did experience the new ride. They wouldn't give us any spoilers though, and also said it is amazing. They also said they cried...so it must be cool if everyone is crying lol


I'm hoping the 8am crowd on June 3rd all collapse to the ground in tears as we walk into the land. That way, I can just get on the Smuggler's Run first!


----------



## SoCalDisneyFan2708

To be honest I wasn't even that excited for GE until they announced when it was opening. It always seemed so far away. I mean how long have they been working on it? 3 years I think. I'm not a big Star Wars fan, although I'm becoming more of one as the years go by and I have a feeling GE will make me a fan even more so. After I got my reservation for June 10th and more and more information has come out my excitement really started to build. Now I'm hearing about how CM's are reacting to it I absolutely cannot wait.


----------



## ImDMous

njchris said:


> I'm hoping the 8am crowd on June 3rd all collapse to the ground in tears as we walk into the land. That way, I can just get on the Smuggler's Run first!



I'm betting I will be one of those collapsed in tears when we go (June 8th).  Everyone feel free to step over me, just don't knock my Mickey Ears off please.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Some more details for breakfast menus: http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/star-wars-galaxys-edge-breakfast-menus/

I definitely am interested in several of those dishes! It's going to be hard deciding what to do first - ride Smugglers, lightsaber, or food!


----------



## Nonsuch

njchris said:


> I'm hoping the 8am crowd on June 3rd all collapse to the ground in tears as we walk into the land. That way, I can just get on the Smuggler's Run first!


You are traveling down the path to the Dark Side


----------



## TikiTikiFan

I'm personally so disappointed by the kid's menus in SWGE- my child is extremely picky and there's no way he'll eat 'edible soil' haha! Oh well... we might have to just pack a lunch to eat inside because we won't want to leave I bet to eat somewhere else! (We'll be going after the reservation period ends!)

I mean, I get the dedication to immersive eating which is great but also can we have just one pretzel stand for the picky eaters? I'm not sure I like any of those options either- as a vegetarian my option is some kind of veggie 'meatloaf' and well.... I guess my son comes by it honestly because I'm picky too.


----------



## njchris

Nonsuch said:


> You are traveling down the path to the Dark Side


----------



## dieumeye

TikiTikiFan said:


> I'm personally so disappointed by the kid's menus in SWGE- my child is extremely picky and there's no way he'll eat 'edible soil' haha! Oh well... we might have to just pack a lunch to eat inside because we won't want to leave I bet to eat somewhere else! (We'll be going after the reservation period ends!)
> 
> I mean, I get the dedication to immersive eating which is great but also can we have just one pretzel stand for the picky eaters? I'm not sure I like any of those options either- as a vegetarian my option is some kind of veggie 'meatloaf' and well.... I guess my son comes by it honestly because I'm picky too.


I hear you. It's a fine line. It would be super lame if they just served hamburgers and called them "space burgers"... but on the other side, there are tons of crazy ingredients they could use to make totally alien seeming things (ever see the Bizarre Foods show?) but if they really went all the way, I bet a lot of people would not even want to try them.

I think they did a good job splitting the difference between things that seem exotic and things that the average theme park guest will still order.

As for kids meals, they do still have the classic chicken and mac & cheese entree at Docking Bay 7, at least on the writeup I'm looking at.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Oh nice, I missed that. My son will do mac and cheese but not chicken (can you imagine traveling with this kid?) so that will work. Time will truly tell how much that boarding pass system is really needed once August comes so we know if we can duck out for lunch and come back in.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

TikiTikiFan said:


> I'm personally so disappointed by the kid's menus in SWGE- my child is extremely picky and there's no way he'll eat 'edible soil' haha! Oh well... we might have to just pack a lunch to eat inside because we won't want to leave I bet to eat somewhere else! (We'll be going after the reservation period ends!)
> 
> I mean, I get the dedication to immersive eating which is great but also can we have just one pretzel stand for the picky eaters? I'm not sure I like any of those options either- as a vegetarian my option is some kind of veggie 'meatloaf' and well.... I guess my son comes by it honestly because I'm picky too.


I actually thought the vegetarian dishes looks so yummy and I’m not vegetarian! I might try the loaf!


----------



## embracejg

I made a reservation for June 8, initially just because I could and figuring I wouldn't use it (I live in Illinois). Then I quickly changed my mind and realized this was the best opportunity to go. 

I have so many questions about how to best approach my day at DLR with a 2-6pm SWGE reservation. Should I rope drop DCA instead of DL? Will Smuggler's Run lines be too long if they let people jump in line just as their reservation window is ending? Will crowds REALLY be that bad -- wouldn't people without SWGE reservations be scared off from coming to Disneyland that day?


----------



## BadPinkTink

@embracejg dont forget to add your details to our June 2019 Check In thread https://www.disboards.com/threads/june-2019-check-in.3718220/


----------



## cadien

TikiTikiFan said:


> https://www.ocregister.com/2019/05/...nd-to-celebrate-star-wars-galaxys-edge-debut/
> 
> In case anyone over here on this thread didn’t see this.... I’m so so so excited!



I'm happy to see this. We missed Hyperspace Mountain on our one previous DL trip and I've been assured that DL's version is a smoother ride than WDW's. I was way too jostled on WDW's.


----------



## teeveejunkee

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I wouldn't want anyone getting their hopes up about a Rise of Resistance debut for D23 panel Parks and Resorts panel watchers. Last time with Fantasmic was the first time they ever did anything like that at the expo. Not sure if I'd expect it again.


I agree.  Not to mention, it seems much easier to put on a single show for a group of people at one time versus allow thousands of panel guests to have access to an attraction.  I just don't see it happening.


----------



## Violetspider

cadien said:


> I'm happy to see this. We missed Hyperspace Mountain on our one previous DL trip and I've been assured that DL's version is a smoother ride than WDW's. I was way too jostled on WDW's.


I would love to see this version. With the possibility of ROTR opening before the end of the year, I hope they extend the overlay into December.


----------



## cdatkins

cadien said:


> I'm happy to see this. We missed Hyperspace Mountain on our one previous DL trip and I've been assured that DL's version is a smoother ride than WDW's. I was way too jostled on WDW's.



It's a great overlay. If you are a SW fan, you will want to do it multiple times. 

As for WDW space mountain, I honestly don't care if we ride it anymore. It's gotten considerably rougher over the years, as well. DL's version is wonderfully smooth compared to WDW's.


----------



## DisMomMT

My kids are watching the Disney Channel and we just saw a little “sneak peek” in SWGE... no new info or anything but the main thing I noticed is it clearly stated opening at Disneyland May 31st.  There was small writing on the screen I couldn’t read that likely said something about reservations being needed initially but nothing was actually said that I heard.


----------



## dieumeye

https://movieweb.com/star-wars-galaxys-edge-reservations-rules-disneyland/

"*For Star Wars fans who were not lucky enough to score reservations, Disneyland is allowing overnight lines on May 30th and again on June 23rd.*"

Anyone else see this article from yesterday? It heavily implies that people without reservations to SW:GE can camp out to gain access. I assume this is a misunderstanding or error on the author's part (at least I hope so!) but it makes me nervous that this kind of info is out there and could mislead people into thinking that they can get access without a reservation, when Disney has been adamant that a reservation is necessary.


----------



## shanew21

dieumeye said:


> https://movieweb.com/star-wars-galaxys-edge-reservations-rules-disneyland/
> 
> "*For Star Wars fans who were not lucky enough to score reservations, Disneyland is allowing overnight lines on May 30th and again on June 23rd.*"
> 
> Anyone else see this article from yesterday? It heavily implies that people without reservations to SW:GE can camp out to gain access. I assume this is a misunderstanding or error on the author's part (at least I hope so!) but it makes me nervous that this kind of info is out there and could mislead people into thinking that they can get access without a reservation, when Disney has been adamant that a reservation is necessary.


Definitely an error


----------



## PatMcDuck

Well, to be fair, they offered us access to any one of 4 showings of Fantasmic. 2 shows were available Saturday night, 2 on Sunday.  (based upon availability, they gave out some unknown number to each showing).  I did the late Saturday one, since I take a redeye home on Sunday.  I did secretly hope we would get another little gift though, lol.  Perhaps late access to SWGE.  

On a related note, we are staying at VGC before the Expo, and I was surprised no EE for resort guests to SWGE, I really expected that.


----------



## twodogs

Has anyone had to try to change any names on their party for the free SWGE reservation?  I haven’t called because I am afraid of the answer, since the printed materials online say no name changes. I booked our free reservation a bit on a whim, not sure that we were even going yet.  Well, I got a reservation, and I put our family and my parents as the 6 total guests. It turns out my parents don’t want to fight the crowds and see SWGE when it is opening month, so they are not coming.  I’d like to bring my nieces along so my daughters would enjoy it even more.  However, even though we will still be a party of 6, 2 of the names are different.  Since they are kids, I know they won’t have to show ID so maybe they can slip through on the original reservation.  One of them would have to pass for “Robert” because my dad is not going! And they are both girls...  Don’t know if they will even care as long as your party size is unchanged, and as long as the adult guests have ID that matches names on the reservation.  Anyone tried to do a name change?


----------



## twodogs

It seems if you tried to swap adults into a previously reserved “kid” slot on your reservation, it would be noticed since all adults have to show ID.  But not sure if it is the other way around (or even if you swap one kid for another kid of a different name than the kid on the reservation)?  I am not trying to get more people in numerically than we reserved but my parents literally will.not.go since they heard it is going to be nuts!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

twodogs said:


> Has anyone had to try to change any names on their party for the free SWGE reservation?  I haven’t called because I am afraid of the answer...


Try calling anyway and post the answer here. You can't be the only person with this question!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

ImDMous said:


> I'm betting I will be one of those collapsed in tears when we go (June 8th).  Everyone feel free to step over me, just don't knock my Mickey Ears off please.





Lesley Wake said:


> ... It's going to be hard deciding what to do first - ride Smugglers, lightsaber, or food!


I think they're going to need to have a designated crying area off to the side so those of us stunned and weeping won't trip up the rest of you heading to the ride, shops, or food!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

PatMcDuck said:


> ... On a related note, we are staying at VGC before the Expo, and I was surprised no EE for resort guests to SWGE, I really expected that.


Disney has been saying that SWGE at DLR will not have MM/EMH access for anyone.


----------



## wench

njchris said:


> I'm hoping the 8am crowd on June 3rd all collapse to the ground in tears as we walk into the land. That way, I can just get on the Smuggler's Run first!


I’m glad I won’t be there on the 3rd, or you’d probably trip on me!

One of my earliest childhood memories is a of a dream that I had where I got to ride on the Millennium Falcon.  So, this is literally a dream come true for me.  I fully expect there will be many tears, but hopefully I can stay on my feet.


----------



## wench

theluckyrabbit said:


> I think they're going to need to have a designated crying area off to the side so those of us stunned and weeping won't trip up the rest of you heading to the ride, shops, or food!


Maybe they can set up a moisture farm & put our tears to good use.


----------



## SomeGuyInOz

twodogs said:


> Has anyone had to try to change any names on their party for the free SWGE reservation?  I haven’t called because I am afraid of the answer, since the printed materials online say no name changes.


I'm in a similar situation. I registered my daughter hoping she could make it, but she won't be able to and the reservation is just for the two of us.  I have a mate I'd love to take instead; so either I'll be taking my mate or going solo.  Let us know how you go.


----------



## Castillo Mom

njchris said:


> View attachment 400495



*Gooood, gooood.*


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Does anyone know why Disneyland is opening the parking structure at midnight on 5/30 if those without reservations cannot get in to SWGE? Is this supppsed to just be for the first day or all of the days? Does that mean you have to show up in the middle of the night or risk not being able to park?


----------



## kpd6901

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Does anyone know why Disneyland is opening the parking structure at midnight on 5/30 if those without reservations cannot get in to SWGE? Is this supppsed to just be for the first day or all of the days? Does that mean you have to show up in the middle of the night or risk not being able to park?


My assumption is that DL is simply anticipating those with early reservations who are SW diehards who still want to be there early for the very first thing.


----------



## midnight star

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Does anyone know why Disneyland is opening the parking structure at midnight on 5/30 if those without reservations cannot get in to SWGE? Is this supppsed to just be for the first day or all of the days? Does that mean you have to show up in the middle of the night or risk not being able to park?





kpd6901 said:


> My assumption is that DL is simply anticipating those with early reservations who are SW diehards who still want to be there early for the very first thing.


My guess is that they know people will try and camp out. So better to have them camp in their car rather than on the ground?


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

midnight star said:


> My guess is that they know people will try and camp out. So better to have them camp in their car rather than on the ground?


So are you thinking this is for the first day only? I have reservations on the last day (6/23) and I really hope we don’t have to get to the parks at an ungodly hour.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> So are you thinking this is for the first day only? I have reservations on the last day (6/23) and I really hope we don’t have to get to the parks at an ungodly hour.


I think the overnight line (if it happens at all) on the 23rd will be for people who want to get into SWGE on the 24th not for those who have reservation on the 23rd.


----------



## midnight star

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> So are you thinking this is for the first day only? I have reservations on the last day (6/23) and I really hope we don’t have to get to the parks at an ungodly hour.


I would hope so. My reservation is 6/22 at 11am. I’m still planning to get to the park at 6am. There’s no way in the world I am camping out before then. Hopefully by the time our weekend arrives they will have a system down.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

midnight star said:


> I would hope so. My reservation is 6/22 at 11am. I’m still planning to get to the park at 6am. There’s no way in the world I am camping out before then. Hopefully by the time our weekend arrives they will have a system down.


It's a 7am early entry for resort guests, 8am regular open on 6/22, right?


----------



## midnight star

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> It's a 7am early entry for resort guests, 8am regular open on 6/22, right?


Yes. DL has Magic Morning that day. I just want to be in the park early on, and hopefully avoid parking traffic. Since my reservation is at 11, I can scan in at DCA, do things there then make my way over. At least that is what I plan to do.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

midnight star said:


> Yes. DL has Magic Morning that day. I just want to be in the park early on, and hopefully avoid parking traffic. Since my reservation is at 11, I can scan in at DCA, do things there then make my way over. At least that is what I plan to do.


I was hoping to arrive by 6:30 for our 8am reservation. Do you think that’s too late?


----------



## LizzyS

theluckyrabbit said:


> I think they're going to need to have a designated crying area off to the side so those of us stunned and weeping won't trip up the rest of you heading to the ride, shops, or food!



I'm pretty sure I might cry, too, but I'll be going sometime next year and will probably stick out like a sore thumb.  Maybe they will mark a designated crying area by then?


----------



## midnight star

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> I was hoping to arrive by 6:30 for our 8am reservation. Do you think that’s too late?


I feel like by then the line will have built. I remember last year when the pier opened, I arrived around 6:15 on opening day, and there were a ton of people already there. By 6:30, the traffic had built up to the flyaway/overpass. So if that is traffic for the pier, who knows what SWGE will do to it. The lines cleared fast though...I'm sure people will report back on how parking is going. I'm honestly not going anywhere near Anaheim until I hear how traffic is. That is why I booked my reservation so late lol


----------



## twodogs

A question I have been mulling over, so please add your thoughts:  Will SWGE be more crowded during the reservation period or in the months that follow (say this October, for example)?  On the one hand, I think maybe the reservation period will be less crazy because they are limiting it to some absolute number.  They have said they are not allowing walk-ups, so the number is the number.  They clearly anticipate the land hitting capacity pretty immediately on the regular non-reservation days, for a long period of weeks to months (or longer) after SWGE opens, since they have set up the whole virtual queue system.  I don't think they would have gone to this trouble/expense if they thought it would only hit land capacity for the first few days (like Toy Story Land did at WDW for the first day or so; there they just had a line and you waited for people to leave and until the land fell back under capacity, and they let a few more people into the land).  I guess my concern is:  Is Disney filling the land to capacity at all times during the reservation period (or even over capacity, if some people from earlier time slots don't leave on time, (and they have said they will not strictly enforce other than getting in line for the ride or shop/CS)), such that it will be worse than the post-reservation period (where the capacity will be a fixed number in/out)??

We have a reservation, but I don't know if we are going to use it if the number of people with reservations is so high that the land is over capacity during this time (and you know folks will stay as long as they can before getting kicked out).  Maybe it is just better to wait...


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

twodogs said:


> A question I have been mulling over, so please add your thoughts:  Will SWGE be more crowded during the reservation period or in the months that follow (say this October, for example)?  On the one hand, I think maybe the reservation period will be less crazy because they are limiting it to some absolute number.  They have said they are not allowing walk-ups, so the number is the number.  They clearly anticipate the land hitting capacity pretty immediately on the regular non-reservation days, for a long period of weeks to months (or longer) after SWGE opens, since they have set up the whole virtual queue system.  I don't think they would have gone to this trouble/expense if they thought it would only hit land capacity for the first few days (like Toy Story Land did at WDW for the first day or so; there they just had a line and you waited for people to leave and until the land fell back under capacity, and they let a few more people into the land).  I guess my concern is:  Is Disney filling the land to capacity at all times during the reservation period (or even over capacity, if some people from earlier time slots don't leave on time, (and they have said they will not strictly enforce other than getting in line for the ride or shop/CS)), such that it will be worse than the post-reservation period (where the capacity will be a fixed number in/out)??
> 
> We have a reservation, but I don't know if we are going to use it if the number of people with reservations is so high that the land is over capacity during this time (and you know folks will stay as long as they can before getting kicked out).  Maybe it is just better to wait...


I was wondering that too. I'm hoping that it'll be less in the reservation period...


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

We have a 11am-3pm reservation and we want to as many rides as possible done in the morning. Park opens 8am the day we go. How early do you recommend arriving to get a good parking spot and be able to ride as many rides as possible in the morning?


----------



## cdatkins

@twodogs in July, my theory is that SWGE will of course be crowded, but with most passes blacked out, you are still dealing largely with locals who have to drive there, park, get through security, etc. I still believe that staying onsite or near to DL will give an advantage in July, as a result.

The people coming during the reservation people KNOW in advance that they are coming for SWGE, and probably represent the most enthusiastic of the lot. I could forsee even early morning strategies still coming up against a wave of people in that scenario.

Who knows though?


----------



## njchris

StarSpeckledSky said:


> I was wondering that too. I'm hoping that it'll be less in the reservation period...


I don't get why people would still go for SWGE, when they can't even get inside the land or even a glimpse of it other than the spires and a few things you can see from the steamboat.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

midnight star said:


> I feel like by then the line will have built. I remember last year when the pier opened, I arrived around 6:15 on opening day, and there were a ton of people already there. By 6:30, the traffic had built up to the flyaway/overpass. So if that is traffic for the pier, who knows what SWGE will do to it. The lines cleared fast though...I'm sure people will report back on how parking is going. I'm honestly not going anywhere near Anaheim until I hear how traffic is. That is why I booked my reservation so late lol


Ugh! What do you think if I’m dropped off (no parking). Would 6:30 be OK if not parking? 

I realize I have lots of time to sort out the details but I like to start thinking ahead as I will have a 4 year old with me, I’m leaving a 6 month breastfeeding baby at home and I need to pump before entering the land. I think I might pump in the car on the drive up to save time. But I can’t do that too early or I’ll have to leave SWGE before the end of my reservation to pump again.


----------



## wench

StarSpeckledSky said:


> We have a 11am-3pm reservation and we want to as many rides as possible done in the morning. Park opens 8am the day we go. How early do you recommend arriving to get a good parking spot and be able to ride as many rides as possible in the morning?


For this part, you may be best off waiting until SWGE has been open a few days & ask for feedback on the parking.  You have a long enough drive already, that you’d probably benefit from solid intel on this part of your plan.  Right now, everyone is still just guessing how will turn out.


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

wench said:


> For this part, you may be best off waiting until SWGE has been open a few days & ask for feedback on the parking.  You have a long enough drive already, that you’d probably benefit from solid intel on this part of your plan.  Right now, everyone is still just guessing how will turn out.


True! Glad we're going on the 13th and not the first week or opening day.


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

njchris said:


> I don't get why people would still go for SWGE, when they can't even get inside the land or even a glimpse of it other than the spires and a few things you can see from the steamboat.


I agree... unfortunately there are people who don't do their research and think "oh SWGE is for everyone!"


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

LizzyS said:


> I'm pretty sure I might cry, too, but I'll be going sometime next year and will probably stick out like a sore thumb.  Maybe they will mark a designated crying area by then?


It's "space" not "safe space"... 

(P.S. I'll be crying as well... in Jun in DL, and again in Aug in WDW)


----------



## dina444444

midnight star said:


> I feel like by then the line will have built. I remember last year when the pier opened, I arrived around 6:15 on opening day, and there were a ton of people already there. By 6:30, the traffic had built up to the flyaway/overpass. So if that is traffic for the pier, who knows what SWGE will do to it. The lines cleared fast though...I'm sure people will report back on how parking is going. I'm honestly not going anywhere near Anaheim until I hear how traffic is. That is why I booked my reservation so late lol


That’s because the parking structure didn’t open till 7:30 that morning.


----------



## Trevler

twodogs said:


> A question I have been mulling over, so please add your thoughts:  Will SWGE be more crowded during the reservation period or in the months that follow (say this October, for example)?  On the one hand, I think maybe the reservation period will be less crazy because they are limiting it to some absolute number.  They have said they are not allowing walk-ups, so the number is the number.  They clearly anticipate the land hitting capacity pretty immediately on the regular non-reservation days, for a long period of weeks to months (or longer) after SWGE opens, since they have set up the whole virtual queue system.  I don't think they would have gone to this trouble/expense if they thought it would only hit land capacity for the first few days (like Toy Story Land did at WDW for the first day or so; there they just had a line and you waited for people to leave and until the land fell back under capacity, and they let a few more people into the land).  I guess my concern is:  Is Disney filling the land to capacity at all times during the reservation period (or even over capacity, if some people from earlier time slots don't leave on time, (and they have said they will not strictly enforce other than getting in line for the ride or shop/CS)), such that it will be worse than the post-reservation period (where the capacity will be a fixed number in/out)??
> 
> We have a reservation, but I don't know if we are going to use it if the number of people with reservations is so high that the land is over capacity during this time (and you know folks will stay as long as they can before getting kicked out).  Maybe it is just better to wait...



I think the reservation period will be the slowest we'll see Galaxy's Edge for the next few years. Granted, I don't know how many reservations they're allowing, but there WILL be no shows, and with no standby line those no-shows will equal empty space. I know it sounds crazy, but when people don't pay for things, its easier to blow them off, even something as cool as Galaxy's Edge.


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

Trevler said:


> I think the reservation period will be the slowest we'll see Galaxy's Edge for the next few years. Granted, I don't know how many reservations they're allowing, but there WILL be no shows, and with no standby line those no-shows will equal empty space. I know it sounds crazy, but when people don't pay for things, its easier to blow them off, even something as cool as Galaxy's Edge.


I really hope so! Going June 13 and am crossing my fingers for crowds to be low-ish (like the shortest dwarf) crowds.


----------



## midnight star

dina444444 said:


> That’s because the parking structure didn’t open till 7:30 that morning.


Oh yeah...forgot about those weekend 9 am mornings last summer. 

Oh yes, now I remember, I ate breakfast in the car lol


----------



## midnight star

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Ugh! What do you think if I’m dropped off (no parking). Would 6:30 be OK if not parking?
> 
> I realize I have lots of time to sort out the details but I like to start thinking ahead as I will have a 4 year old with me, I’m leaving a 6 month breastfeeding baby at home and I need to pump before entering the land. I think I might pump in the car on the drive up to save time. But I can’t do that too early or I’ll have to leave SWGE before the end of my reservation to pump again.


Let's wait and see! I've thought about the option of Ubering down...but that is expensive. And if my aunt comes with me (I put her name on the reservation just in case), she will not be down for that. She doesn't even want to park in Toy Story, lol. So I'm hoping there is some strategy for the garages.


----------



## Castillo Mom

njchris said:


> I don't get why people would still go for SWGE, when they can't even get inside the land or even a glimpse of it other than the spires and a few things you can see from the steamboat.



So here's my theory based on having three adult sons who were raised by their dad to be Star Wars super fans.  The super fans will show up regardless of whether they have a reservation just to be there amidst all the excitement and ride SM and Star Tours, or they may hope that Disney will allow entry to some who don't have a reservation.  In fact, I've been watching some of the super fan YouTube videos with my sons over the last week and many are saying they're going to camp out on the 30th.

As for the casual tourists who are also excited and want to experience the new land - many will either ignore instructions are will be ignorant of them.  I can't tell you how many times I've overhead tourist conversations that demonstrate lack of planning despite spending thousands on their vacation, they think they can wing it and still do everything.  My son is a former CM and my DIL a current one (has been one for eight years and recently transferred to SW:GE).  I've heard countless stories of guests who again, purposely ignore the rules or are simply uninformed for whatever reason.

As soon as I heard the announcement that parking will be accessible at midnight, I made a room reservation at a hotel across the street on Harbor for 5/30.  My boss and friends did the same.  As soon we get off work on Thursday, we're heading straight to our respective hotels.  This way, we can avoid traffic/parking issues the day of.

Edited to add:  The Star Wars franchise goes back over 40 years, so the super fans vary in age and all have a strong emotional attachment to the stories and it's characters.  To my point, my husband began sharing his love of the franchise with my sons from a very young age.  When we dated in the late eighties, he said that Disney needed to create a Star Wars based land and build a life-sized Millenium Falcon and I said, nope, don't see that happening.  My husband passed away in '12 and over the last couple of weeks, my sons have said multiple times how amazing it would've been to have their dad here to experience opening day with them.  There will be tears.


----------



## midnight star

Castillo Mom said:


> I've heard countless stories of guests who again, purposely ignore the rules or are simply uninformed for whatever reason.


This is what makes me nervous the most. I wonder how many people out there who are just going to show up opening day not knowing or believing they need a reservation, and add to crowds?


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

I’m just getting more and more thrilled about my date choice of June 21st. Hopefully everyone will be done with the misinformation and ideas of camping out. There is zero way I’m camping out anywhere other than the Disneyland Hotel room that I paid for. 

I’m excited for the 31st to get here and for the first reports to come back  i’d Like to see what the souvenir drink containers for the blue and green milk look like


----------



## Castillo Mom

gypsy_at_heart said:


> I’m just getting more and more thrilled about my date choice of June 21st. Hopefully everyone will be done with the misinformation and ideas of camping out. There is zero way I’m camping out anywhere other than the Disneyland Hotel room that I paid for.
> 
> I’m excited for the 31st to get here and for the first reports to come back  i’d Like to see what the souvenir drink containers for the blue and green milk look like



I'll be sure to report back!


----------



## Violetspider

I believe the reservation period will be the least crowded in Galaxy's Edge for the next two years. Disney will likely have to institute several different crowd control schemes after July 23rd. There's going to be several waves of major crowds in the next 6 months in particular (summer vacation season, AP's unblocked in Fall, ROTR opening, holiday weeks, etc). I wish I could prognosticate what the crowd control measures will be in December. Some sort of onsite stay guaranteed entry would be my personal wish.


----------



## kpd6901

Violetspider said:


> I believe the reservation period will be the least crowded in Galaxy's Edge for the next two years. Disney will likely have to institute several different crowd control schemes after July 23rd. There's going to be several waves of major crowds in the next 6 months in particular (summer vacation season, AP's unblocked in Fall, ROTR opening, holiday weeks, etc). I wish I could prognosticate what the crowd control measures will be in December. Some sort of onsite stay guaranteed entry would be my personal wish.



We were just at WDW in November and the idea for us was to go again for SWGE in 2021, after the crowds have about 2 years to normalize (whatever that looks like). We knew we were coming out to DL in June, but that was tied to a business trip and assumed it wouldn't be open in CA yet. At least we now get what I assume will be somewhat lower crowds with the reservations when we arrive mid-June. I must say, though, that I am grateful that we are NOT locals and have to fight the infamous SoCal traffic.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

midnight star said:


> This is what makes me nervous the most. I wonder how many people out there who are just going to show up opening day not knowing or believing they need a reservation, and add to crowds?


I just talked to one of the other moms from my daughter’s class this morning, and she was telling me how they’re so excited to go to Disneyland the day after school gets out (June 4) to see Star Wars land!  They don’t have a reservation so they know they’ll have to wait in a long line, but they’re ready!

I don’t think she believed me even after I tried to explain that the reservation is required to enter the land.

She’s not going to be alone in her ignorance.   I think they really misstepped in advertising May 31 so heavily.  I’ve noticed that lately my computer is giving me ads for June 24 instead, so hopefully there’s time for more people to get clued in?


----------



## agamble

Although I wouldn't expect it in the first week, I could imagine Disney "testing" out the virtual queue system during the reservation period.


----------



## RedM94

agamble said:


> Although I wouldn't expect it in the first week, I could imagine Disney "testing" out the virtual queue system during the reservation period.



If you are correct, I would expect a line of guests who booked DLRH stays at guest relations looking for some form of satisfaction.


----------



## agamble

RedM94 said:


> If you are correct, I would expect a line of guests who booked DLRH stays at guest relations looking for some form of satisfaction.


Technically anyone could have gotten a reservation for free. And the reservation "guarantees" them access. So those who paid for a night at a Disney hotel still get what they paid for a guaranteed reservation. Those in the virtual queue would not be guaranteed access. They would only get access if space allowed. This isn't a private party people paid extra for. Disney could do this. They may not, but they could.


----------



## RedM94

agamble said:


> Technically anyone could have gotten a reservation for free. And the reservation "guarantees" them access. So those who paid for a night at a Disney hotel still get what they paid for a guaranteed reservation. Those in the virtual queue would not be guaranteed access. They would only get access if space allowed. This isn't a private party people paid extra for. Disney could do this. They may not, but they could.



True, but I will still bet you a soda the line will be long.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

agamble said:


> Although I wouldn't expect it in the first week, I could imagine Disney "testing" out the virtual queue system during the reservation period.


If word gets out that there’s a chance to get in without reservations, the masses will DESCEND and that will not go well.  That would go on Twitter and they’d have 20,000 people in line in a snap. 

I don’t think they’d be that dumb.


----------



## Lesley Wake

RedM94 said:


> True, but I will still bet you a soda the line will be long.


How many sodas? They only allow 3 per transaction!


----------



## SomeGuyInOz

agamble said:


> Although I wouldn't expect it in the first week, I could imagine Disney "testing" out the virtual queue system during the reservation period.


You know, I'm worried that could be the case.  Do you remember a post  (I think it was here... or was it at Micechat??) a few weeks back that claimed to be an insider - they said that despite Disney heavily advertising entry to SW:GE would be by reservation only, they will actually allow a standby entry into the land anyway.  I assumed that would be a physical line, but I guess it could just as easily be a virtual line - they could call it a trial or a test.  It would be all over social media and people without reservations (and maybe even some with reservations for other times/dates) would be turning up trying to get in.  But if they do that, then I think the crowds would be out of control. 

Also, it would probably look much better for Disney if things go smoothly during the initial period.  If it is just one huge, crowded mess it might turn people off the idea of coming to the resort in the near future.  So I'm hoping, for PR purposes, they do NOT have any kind of standby line until later in June.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

wench said:


> For this part, you may be best off waiting until SWGE has been open a few days & ask for feedback on the parking.  You have a long enough drive already, that *you’d probably benefit from solid intel* on this part of your plan.  Right now, everyone is still just guessing how will turn out.


This is so true for everyone here! And this is why we are trying so hard here to make sure that this board is a place where people can come to get trustworthy information! There are too many other places where people can go to get rumors, opinions, fluff, fake news, etc. -- so we really want this board to be a place where people can count on what they read as much as possible!
For those DISers out there who have opening day reservations and will be reporting back -- THANK YOU! Your intel will be so appreciated and will help more people than you know.



StarSpeckledSky said:


> I agree... unfortunately there are people who don't do their research and think "oh SWGE is for everyone!"


This is just scary -- and we all are meeting people like this every day as opening day gets closer. The amount of ignorance and indifference out there is really unsettling.


----------



## Lesley Wake

theluckyrabbit said:


> This is just scary -- and we all are meeting people like this every day as opening day gets closer. The amount of ignorance and indifference out there is really unsettling.


I’m a little worried about how many disgruntled guests we will need to wade through to get to the line for people who actually followed directions and made reservations! No matter how much Disney tries to put up signage and give notices, people will ignore it (ahem, fastpass queue backups), which could make check-in and wristband distribution a PITA! Lots of people complaining and holding up the line of people just trying to get their actual credentials!


----------



## Dixie1337

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> So are you thinking this is for the first day only? I have reservations on the last day (6/23) and I really hope we don’t have to get to the parks at an ungodly hour.



I did read that it’s for the first day only.  Or rather I heard it.  They mention it in the video on this page: 

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-star-wars-galaxys-edge-at-disneyland-resort/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Lesley Wake said:


> I’m a little worried about how many disgruntled guests we will need to wade through to get to the line for people who actually followed directions and made reservations!..


And I'm a little worried (or more than a little) that "disgruntled" might be putting it very mildly. Remember how "disgruntled" some guests would get at F! when CMs would move the trash that was being used to save spots? This is going to make that look like nothing...


----------



## cdatkins

I am thankful we will be at Disneyland Resort for a week+. We are planning two mornings in GE: July 6 and July 9. I am planning to get up early and push ahead as far as I can, and the rest will try to catch up to me before rope drop.


----------



## NorthernCalMom

cdatkins said:


> I am thankful we will be at Disneyland Resort for a week+. We are planning two mornings in GE: July 6 and July 9. I am planning to get up early and push ahead as far as I can, and the rest will try to catch up to me before rope drop.


I’m looking forward to your letting us know how things go, since we’ll be there end of July/beginning of August. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lesley Wake

theluckyrabbit said:


> And I'm a little worried (or more than a little) that "disgruntled" might be putting it very mildly. Remember how "disgruntled" some guests would get at F! when CMs would move the trash that was being used to save spots? This is going to make that look like nothing...


Yup. I think when it’s time for our reservations we will just push ahead and try to avoid the evil eyes from people jealous! Lift our wrists high-show the CMs we know what’s going on! And make sure to thank the CMs because I know they’re going to be dealing with a lot of crap for the next several months (and beyond)!


----------



## ErinBoBerin

I was thinking about how early on everyone was talking about how Galaxy's Edge will bring non-Disney people to the parks. Well, I have two co-workers who are both in their 40s and have kids, but have never been to Disney. One is going opening week. The other is going later this year. The first one is going solo, but is already talking about returning with his kids. They've often made fun of me for my Disney obsession, but I guess Star Wars is all they needed to jump on the bandwagon.


----------



## twodogs

theluckyrabbit said:


> This is so true for everyone here! And this is why we are trying so hard here to make sure that this board is a place where people can come to get trustworthy information! There are too many other places where people can go to get rumors, opinions, fluff, fake news, etc. -- so we really want this board to be a place where people can count on what they read as much as possible!
> For those DISers out there who have opening day reservations and will be reporting back -- THANK YOU! Your intel will be so appreciated and will help more people than you know.
> 
> 
> This is just scary -- and we all are meeting people like this every day as opening day gets closer. The amount of ignorance and indifference out there is really unsettling.



I do feel somewhat for the average guest, who is not on these boards or any boards.  They may have just planned a DLR vacation months ago, booked on off-site hotel, and plan on getting tickets at the gate.  They would thus have received no communication from Disney about SWGE and the required reservation.  They may even be unaware that it will be open during their trip, or if they are aware, they may be vaguely aware but did not bother to go to the Disney site and read the fine print.  Has DLR ever opened a new land but had reservation-only access?  Not to my memory, so even if the average guest knows the land will be open, why would they necessarily think that they would need a reservation to even enter the land?  I am not defending those who choose to go in blindly, but I also think not everyone has to research the life out of their vacation.  And honestly maybe they did initial research, booked it months ago, and just plan on going based on the earlier information.

I think there will be some very, very upset guests.


----------



## EmJ

Apologies if this has been asked and answered, but I know SWGE will not be open for MM/EMH and that there will  be no FastPass. But has Disney said anything about a single rider line? If not, does Disney have any historical precedent as to when/whether it adds a single rider line to popular attractions?


----------



## BadPinkTink

twodogs said:


> I do feel somewhat for the average guest, who is not on these boards or any boards.  They may have just planned a DLR vacation months ago, booked on off-site hotel, and plan on getting tickets at the gate.  They would thus have received no communication from Disney about SWGE and the required reservation.  They may even be unaware that it will be open during their trip, or if they are aware, they may be vaguely aware but did not bother to go to the Disney site and read the fine print.  Has DLR ever opened a new land but had reservation-only access?  Not to my memory, so even if the average guest knows the land will be open, why would they necessarily think that they would need a reservation to even enter the land?  I am not defending those who choose to go in blindly, but I also think not everyone has to research the life out of their vacation.  And honestly maybe they did initial research, booked it months ago, and just plan on going based on the earlier information.
> 
> I think there will be some very, very upset guests.



I think you are exactly right

Over the years I have met many people like you describe. I have talked to people while waiting in line who have no idea about booking restaurants, and who think you have to pay for Fastpasses, ie they dont know about the free kiosks. I have talked to people who are visiting LA and only decide just to go to Disneyland a few days before. LA is a HUGE tourist destination and so many tourists come to Disneyland without any pre planning or research.


----------



## ardanxela

SomeGuyInOz said:


> I'm in a similar situation. I registered my daughter hoping she could make it, but she won't be able to and the reservation is just for the two of us.  I have a mate I'd love to take instead; so either I'll be taking my mate or going solo.  Let us know how you go.


Did anyone end up calling yet? I made a reservation and added my husband but he said he has no interest. My daughter would love to bring her girlfriend if she is in town so I'd like to change the name as well. Mostly likely it will just be the two of us going though.


----------



## Lesley Wake

EmJ said:


> Apologies if this has been asked and answered, but I know SWGE will not be open for MM/EMH and that there will  be no FastPass. But has Disney said anything about a single rider line? If not, does Disney have any historical precedent as to when/whether it adds a single rider line to popular attractions?


Falcon does have a Single Rider line. It is designed as a proper permanent Single Rider Line; think Radiator Springs Racers, not the improperly designed (and never used) line for Flight of Passage.

I think the latest rumor I've heard is it may be open from the start, but we never know! They could open it on occasion but close it if there are too many people in it? Its an operational decision they can change quickly.

RotR does not have a Single Rider line, and part of the whole experience is the queue and pre-show, so a SR wouldn't work well with that.


----------



## EmJ

Th


Lesley Wake said:


> Falcon does have a Single Rider line. It is designed as a proper permanent Single Rider Line; think Radiator Springs Racers, not the improperly designed (and never used) line for Flight of Passage.
> 
> I think the latest rumor I've heard is it may be open from the start, but we never know! They could open it on occasion but close it if there are too many people in it? Its an operational decision they can change quickly.
> 
> RotR does not have a Single Rider line, and part of the whole experience is the queue and pre-show, so a SR wouldn't work well with that.


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Castillo Mom

twodogs said:


> I do feel somewhat for the average guest, who is not on these boards or any boards.  They may have just planned a DLR vacation months ago, booked on off-site hotel, and plan on getting tickets at the gate.  They would thus have received no communication from Disney about SWGE and the required reservation.  They may even be unaware that it will be open during their trip, or if they are aware, they may be vaguely aware but did not bother to go to the Disney site and read the fine print.  Has DLR ever opened a new land but had reservation-only access?  Not to my memory, so even if the average guest knows the land will be open, why would they necessarily think that they would need a reservation to even enter the land?  I am not defending those who choose to go in blindly, but I also think not everyone has to research the life out of their vacation.  And honestly maybe they did initial research, booked it months ago, and just plan on going based on the earlier information.
> 
> I think there will be some very, very upset guests.



You make some excellent points.  However, I was that person way back in '04 when planning my first ever trip to WDW.  I was a total newb to the other coast and as a DLR AP holder, minimal preparation was needed to visit my home park.  That being said, since I had never been to WDW and had the internet at my disposal, I did my research and learned the dos and don'ts of visiting the #1 vacation destination in the country.  Fast forward to 2019, much of what we need to get done is web-based and there's a plethora of information at our fingertips.  If I'm going to spend $$$ on a visit to WDW or DLR, it would seem that I should do some prep.  Not trying to be judgmental, but I just don't get why in this day and age why folks don't check into things.

So back to the topic at hand.  For those of you have don't have an official Disney hotel reservation but have one for SW:GE - what time are you planning to arrive at the park?  Day of and at what time?  I booked an off site hotel for 5/30 so I don't have to deal with traffic or parking.  Thoughts?


----------



## JMommyof3

Re: non-crazy (like us) Disney planners.  Bottom line is that I don't think most people really care about planning.  For some people, seeing the castle and "being there" is fine.  I don't mean this to sound mean or judgmental but the "simple way" is fine for some people.  When my family travels, whether its DLR (we are AP's), WDW, or Hawaii, we like to do new things and have new experiences.  yes, tried and true is great but we like to try new restaurants, new rides, new adventures and not just same old lunch spot with the same old burger.  Not everyone vacations like that.

2 examples of people "just winging it"

I have a good friend who is going with her family in July.  They had no idea that SWGE was opening.  I told her that by that point it would be open to all, no reservation needed.  She asked me about the difference between FP and MaxPass.  I started to explain mobile device vs kiosks, time differences (when you can book your next depending on when you get your first),  and I could see her eyes glaze over and she was done listening.  She basically said "yeah, we will just do whatever, it will be fun."  They are going on a weekend in July, no parkhoppers and don't plan to get there at opening.  They will just wing it and be fine with it.

My brother has taken his family about 3 times.  They know I'm a huge Disney freak and go/plan all the time but never ask any advice about schedules/crowds, etc.  When he goes, he just buys a ticket and shows up.  If his kids wants to ride Matterhorn all day, they do.  If they get on 3 rides all day and that's all they have time for, they don't care.  They just go, enjoy it, and come home.  No need for anything adventurous.  Being at Disney is enough.

With that said, we have DLH reservations in June with our SWGE reservations too.  We are toward the end of the reservation period with an 8am slot so I'm hoping things will have been ironed out by then.  I just really hope the virtual queue isn't activated by that time (selfishly speaking of course).


----------



## RedM94

ardanxela said:


> Did anyone end up calling yet? I made a reservation and added my husband but he said he has no interest. My daughter would love to bring her girlfriend if she is in town so I'd like to change the name as well. Mostly likely it will just be the two of us going though.



I have been able to change names on one of my reservations by changing the names on my DLRH reservation.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

BadPinkTink said:


> I think you are exactly right
> 
> Over the years I have met many people like you describe. I have talked to people while waiting in line who have no idea about booking restaurants, and who think you have to pay for Fastpasses, ie they dont know about the free kiosks. I have talked to people who are visiting LA and only decide just to go to Disneyland a few days before. LA is a HUGE tourist destination and so many tourists come to Disneyland without any pre planning or research.


My friend who had been going to the parks with her kids for a year (So Cal AP) and using the FP and MP system regularly thought until just recently (when I filled her in) that you could not hold more than one FP at a time (i.e., you had to use the FP you’re currently holding in order to get another one, regardless of how much time passes). There is so much about the parks that people just don’t know or don’t understand properly. 

I think there will be tons of people showing up to go to SWGE who will be turned away. I hope the have plenty of signs at the parking garages and security warning people about needing an advanced reservation to enter the land. At least it would give people a chance to change their minds before they buy tickets, or to come to terms with the fact that they will not be seeing the land that day.


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

In terms of reservation period crowds in SWGE (not the other parts of the park) I'm thinking that it'll be lower than after SWGE opens to everyone. The reason is because I think that each reservation period will hold half the capacity of SWGE. Here's why: there will be two hours out of the four of each reservation period where the groups are overlapped. This means that during those two hours (beginning and end of each reservation period) SWGE should be at full capacity. however, the other two hours in the middle of a reservation period, crowds will be at half capacity. Just my thinking.


----------



## midnight star

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> My friend who had been going to the parks with her kids for a year (So Cal AP) and using the FP and MP system regularly thought until just recently (when I filled her in) that you could not hold more than one FP at a time (i.e., you had to use the FP you’re currently holding in order to get another one, regardless of how much time passes). There is so much about the parks that people just don’t know or don’t understand properly.
> 
> I think there will be tons of people showing up to go to SWGE who will be turned away. I hope the have plenty of signs at the parking garages and security warning people about needing an advanced reservation to enter the land. At least it would give people a chance to change their minds before they buy tickets, or to come to terms with the fact that they will not be seeing the land that day.


Yep I overhear so many convos in the park that you can only choose 1 at a time. Or one family I was listening to they thought you could only pick one ride through maxpass and the rest through the regular ones...not sure how they came to that conclusion


----------



## alvernon90

StarSpeckledSky said:


> I think that each reservation period will hold half the capacity of SWGE. Here's why: there will be two hours out of the four of each reservation period where the groups are overlapped. This means that during those two hours (beginning and end of each reservation period) SWGE should be at full capacity. however, the other two hours in the middle of a reservation period, crowds will be at half capacity.



The problem with this theory is that Disney doesn't know what "capacity" means in this particular context.  It's not the designed capacity of the land, because with Rise of the Resistance closed the land can tolerate many fewer people than the design.  Plus the land is not meant to operate with a four hour time limit, so Disney has no idea how people will distribute themselves when they know they have to leave fairly soon.

My guess is that the number of people per time slot will vary, so Disney can experiment with how many people can comfortably make the land work when they switch to virtual queue.  Some time slots will likely be more crowded than others, and we have no way of knowing in advance what any slot will look like.  But I expect that overall they will try to keep the crowds well below what they think is the maximum so they get positive word of mouth for the first few weeks.


----------



## Lesley Wake

alvernon90 said:


> The problem with this theory is that Disney doesn't know what "capacity" means in this particular context.  It's not the designed capacity of the land, because with Rise of the Resistance closed the land can tolerate many fewer people than the design.  Plus the land is not meant to operate with a four hour time limit, so Disney has no idea how people will distribute themselves when they know they have to leave fairly soon.
> 
> My guess is that the number of people per time slot will vary, so Disney can experiment with how many people can comfortably make the land work when they switch to virtual queue.  Some time slots will likely be more crowded than others, and we have no way of knowing in advance what any slot will look like.  *But I expect that overall they will try to keep the crowds well below what they think is the maximum so they get positive word of mouth for the first few weeks.*


Yup, this! I think they wouldn't do it "at capacity" because it would just be too crowded! On Jim Hill's podcast he said on some of the CM previews they are literally testing how many people can fit in stores and spaces while still being comfortable! Well, comfortable enough that people are willing to still spend money! 

I really just wish they called the reservation period what it is - a soft opening, or free previews. Then made the "Grand Opening" June 24th. There are going to be SOOOO many people who show up on May 31 and the days following that are going to be turned away. And they probably won't realize it until they try to enter the land, causing them to get mad and demanding refund on their tickets! I'm wondering what will be longer - the Smuggler's Run line or the line for Guest Services of complaining people!


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

alvernon90 said:


> The problem with this theory is that Disney doesn't know what "capacity" means in this particular context.  It's not the designed capacity of the land, because with Rise of the Resistance closed the land can tolerate many fewer people than the design.  Plus the land is not meant to operate with a four hour time limit, so Disney has no idea how people will distribute themselves when they know they have to leave fairly soon.
> 
> My guess is that the number of people per time slot will vary, so Disney can experiment with how many people can comfortably make the land work when they switch to virtual queue.  Some time slots will likely be more crowded than others, and we have no way of knowing in advance what any slot will look like.  But I expect that overall they will try to keep the crowds well below what they think is the maximum so they get positive word of mouth for the first few weeks.


Oh okay, thanks for letting me know. I really hope that they'll keep crowds relatively low (relative in comparison to what will happen after the reservation period)!


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

Lesley Wake said:


> Yup, this! I think they wouldn't do it "at capacity" because it would just be too crowded! On Jim Hill's podcast he said on some of the CM previews they are literally testing how many people can fit in stores and spaces while still being comfortable! Well, comfortable enough that people are willing to still spend money!
> 
> I really just wish they called the reservation period what it is - a soft opening, or free previews. Then made the "Grand Opening" June 24th. There are going to be SOOOO many people who show up on May 31 and the days following that are going to be turned away. And they probably won't realize it until they try to enter the land, causing them to get mad and demanding refund on their tickets! I'm wondering what will be longer - the Smuggler's Run line or the line for Guest Services of complaining people!


Haha that's so true!


----------



## Castillo Mom

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> My friend who had been going to the parks with her kids for a year (So Cal AP) and using the FP and MP system regularly thought until just recently (when I filled her in) that you could not hold more than one FP at a time (i.e., you had to use the FP you’re currently holding in order to get another one, regardless of how much time passes). There is so much about the parks that people just don’t know or don’t understand properly.
> 
> I think there will be tons of people showing up to go to SWGE who will be turned away. I hope the have plenty of signs at the parking garages and security warning people about needing an advanced reservation to enter the land. At least it would give people a chance to change their minds before they buy tickets, or to come to terms with the fact that they will not be seeing the land that day.



It makes sense that there'll be some sort of notice given prior to entering the parks.  When the new stroller and no smoking policies were implemented, flyers were being handed out at the parking entrances.  I'll ask my DIL to see if they've shared any of this info with her since she's training for her new role in SW:GE.


----------



## twodogs

RedM94 said:


> I have been able to change names on one of my reservations by changing the names on my DLRH reservation.



Good to know that works.  We have a free reservation, so I think that will definitely require me to call.  On your hotel reservation, did you have to call or could you modify it online?


----------



## twodogs

BadPinkTink said:


> I think you are exactly right
> 
> Over the years I have met many people like you describe. I have talked to people while waiting in line who have no idea about booking restaurants, and who think you have to pay for Fastpasses, ie they dont know about the free kiosks. I have talked to people who are visiting LA and only decide just to go to Disneyland a few days before. LA is a HUGE tourist destination and so many tourists come to Disneyland without any pre planning or research.



Last year we were in the line to meet a character and were visiting with the family behind us.  The two kids (around 4 and 6) were melting down.  Father said they had not been on a single ride that morning (it was lunch time) because they waited SB for Splash, and it broke down right when they were near boarding.  He had not received a FP to come ride it later, which I thought was strange.  He said they had been walking around to rides, but the SB waits were all si high he didn’t think his kids could take it.  I said, well have you gotten any FPs yet today?  He said no we didn’t *pay* for FP!!  Since the character line was miserably slow, by the time we reached the character, I had helped him download the app, see the wait times, explained FPs and how to get them, that they were free, etc.  My public service for the trip!

It is this type of visitor who is going to be irate/disappointed/hysterical when they see an entire land that they simply can’t enter, even if they are wiling to wait in line all day.

I feel sorry for these folks on the one hand, but I am, on the other hand, going to irate/disappointed/hysterical if they allow folks to stand by and enter SWGE during the reservation-only period since I have a reservation!!


----------



## Lesley Wake

Castillo Mom said:


> It makes sense that there'll be some sort of notice given prior to entering the parks.  When the new stroller and no smoking policies were implemented, flyers were being handed out at the parking entrances.  I'll ask my DIL to see if they've shared any of this info with her since she's training for her new role in SW:GE.


For Halloween party days, they have numerous signs that you have to physically avoid in order to enter the park. They all warn the park is closing early and the event is sold out. But EVERY time I’ve gone on a party day I always get stopped by people asking about it and are totally confused. One family bought park hoppers, spent most of the day in DCA. Around 4pm they finally came into DL and I spoke to them while in line for a corn dog around 5pm. They were shocked to learn they would be kicked out in an hour without really getting to experience Disneyland. I think the dad/grandpa was going to go complain at GS to try and get a refund for the park hopper portion.


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> I think there will be tons of people showing up to go to SWGE who will be turned away. I hope the have plenty of signs at the parking garages and security warning people about needing an advanced reservation to enter the land. At least it would give people a chance to change their minds before they buy tickets, or to come to terms with the fact that they will not be seeing the land that day.



Unfortunately,  I think they could post this info on the overpass of I5 and people will still be oblivious and show up without a reservation thinking they can walk right in.    How folks in this day and age spend thousands of dollars on anything and not do a little research is beyond me.

I feel really bad for the CMs working SWGE during this time. Hope they extra security,  management , and guest services on hand to back up the CMs.


----------



## twodogs

I’ll add this about the possibility of Disney letting in stand by folks during the reservation period:  If they are not letting VIP tours into SWGE during the reservation period (and several OPs have confirmed that they have booked a VIP tour and have been told they will not have access to SWGE), then I can’t IMAGINE that they would let stand by folks into the land.  So now that I thought about it this way, I feel a little more convinced that they won’t let in people who camp out at the land and complain that they don’t have a reservation.


----------



## Castillo Mom

twodogs said:


> I’ll add this about the possibility of Disney letting in stand by folks during the reservation period:  If they are not letting VIP tours into SWGE during the reservation period (and several OPs have confirmed that they have booked a VIP tour and have been told they will not have access to SWGE), then I can’t IMAGINE that they would let stand by folks into the land.  So now that I thought about it this way, I feel a little more convinced that they won’t let in people who camp out at the land and complain that they don’t have a reservation.




What you say makes sense and I’m not worried about Disney allowing a standby line.  My concern is how early my group is going to have to get in line just to enter the park.  We did decide on no park hopping though, once we’re in we’re staying put!


----------



## Lesley Wake

So an update about the reservations. 

My friend was able to get a reservation for the second weekend and added me and another friend to the reservation. Unfortunately the lead guest looked at airfare and decided he’s not going to make it. I contacted Disneyland to ask if we had the print out of the email and our names were on the original reservation if we could use it. Unfortunately they said nope, if the lead guest isn’t there, then no entrance. An email summary “Congrats on securing a reservation! BUt you can’t use it.” So outside of getting a fake ID made for some other guy who is local (note-I’m being completely sarcastic here-I DO NOT advocate committing a crime to enter SWGE), no visiting that weekend for me.

To be fair, I’m not exactly upset because we were fortunate to get 3 reservations opening weekend P)-one hotel, one on each of our actual accounts. It would have been nice to go again, but oh well! Also, I’m not totally unconvinced this other friend won’t end up booking a last minute flight out after seeing the photos and news from the first weekend!

I don’t know if anybody has heard back about changing the free reservation names though.


----------



## julesann

I am thinking about my November trip to DLR (October 31-November 3 or 4). We will be staying at the GCH and I wonder what will be happening for on-site guests during this time.  Do you think we will get one reservation into SWGE no matter how many on-site days like now?  Or do you think the reservation system will be over?  

Is there a sense there might be an EMH for on-site guests like there is now for FL and TL?  I am not up to date on the blogs and the many pages on SWGE so I am not sure if there is a discussion about possible options in the fall and would appreciate any insights or ideas about this.


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey

julesann said:


> I am thinking about my November trip to DLR (October 31-November 3 or 4). We will be staying at the GCH and I wonder what will be happening for on-site guests during this time.  Do you think we will get one reservation into SWGE no matter how many on-site days like now?  Or do you think the reservation system will be over?
> 
> Is there a sense there might be an EMH for on-site guests like there is now for FL and TL?  I am not up to date on the blogs and the many pages on SWGE so I am not sure if there is a discussion about possible options in the fall and would appreciate any insights or ideas about this.



As of right now, there will be no reservations after June 23rd.  It has been mentioned that there will be a virtual queue starting June 24th but I don't know all of the specifics on how it will work.  I'm sure someone else can explain that better than I could.

Will they continue to offer reservations to on site guests after the 23rd? Probably not, but  nobody knows for sure.  All we can do at this point is guess.


----------



## njchris

I rode Big Thunder Mountain tonight(sun was down).  At the top of the 2nd lift/hill, you can get a pretty good view of Galaxy's Edge (at least the top parts of the bldgs.).  You can see a couple ships on the roofs (or one, I can't remember).  But even from that view, it looks amazing!  And the lighting looks phenomenal at night!  I may get a little emotional walking in there after all!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Lesley Wake said:


> So an update about the reservations...


Thank you for posting this. I hope it will help other people following along in this thread. If anyone else has heard anything official from Disney regarding this issue, please post!


----------



## abnihon

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> My friend who had been going to the parks with her kids for a year (So Cal AP) and using the FP and MP system regularly thought until just recently (when I filled her in) that you could not hold more than one FP at a time (i.e., you had to use the FP you’re currently holding in order to get another one, regardless of how much time passes).



Ok I haven’t used MP yet but that’s my understanding of how it works.  Is that wrong?  Lol.  I thought you can only book one FP through MP and can’t book another until you use it.  Or do you mean you can grab several paper FP in addition to the one on MP?  I’m a DW person and so lost when it comes to DL.  Lol


----------



## theluckyrabbit

abnihon said:


> Ok I haven’t used MP yet but that’s my understanding of how it works.  Is that wrong?  Lol.  I thought you can only book one FP through MP and can’t book another until you use it.  Or do you mean you can grab several paper FP in addition to the one on MP?  I’m a DW person and so lost when it comes to DL.  Lol


You can absolutely hold more than one FP at a time at DLR (just not for the same ride at the same time -- if you want two different FP return times for the same ride, you'll have to use one first, then look for a second return time)! Holding more than one FP at the same time is known as "stacking FPs" -- e.g. you can stack several FPs during the afternoon for different rides so that you can hold up to 5 at the same time for return times that evening.
This thread, www.disboards.com/threads/maxpass-fastpass-an-overview-and-some-strategy.3726246/, from this sticky (* DLR Info/Links - Maps, Hotels, DISer Reviews, Hydroguy's tips, NEWBIE INFO here!) at the top of the first page has all the MP information you need. Read through this and ask any MP questions there. It will help clear up any MP confusion!


----------



## kristenabelle

I was hoping and crossing my fingers, and here it is - RDJ is gonna be a Disney Legend, y'all! Official Legends honorees announced!

https://d23.com/2019-disney-legends/


----------



## skier_pete

kristenabelle said:


> I was hoping and crossing my fingers, and here it is - RDJ is gonna be a Disney Legend, y'all! Official Legends honorees announced!
> 
> https://d23.com/2019-disney-legends/



Woof - that's going to make that a popular choice to see. That and Bette Midler and James Earl Jones feel like the biggies, but Ming-Na Wen is really cool as is Jon Favreau.


----------



## Lauren in NC

So for those of us who are visiting towards the end.. we're going to be there June 21-26th. We've got reservations for SWGE for the morning of June 22nd and the evening of the 23rd.  I think we're going to do our Disneyland days at the front of the trip and then try to mostly stay in DCA from the 24th on since I'm guessing it's going to be mayhem in DL. Anybody else going to be there during the switchover and have thoughts on what they're doing?


----------



## abnihon

I had a dream last night I tried blue milk and it was nasty.  Glad it was only a dream!  Lol.


----------



## kpd6901

abnihon said:


> I had a dream last night I tried blue milk and it was nasty.  Glad it was only a dream!  Lol.


I find this blue milk thing quite interesting. There were reports of trying to find the right ingredients for a signature blue milk taste, etc. BUT, they already had blue milk, and perhaps it was forgotten about?? 

In 2015, we visited WDW for the final Star Wars Weekends event. Our meal at the Sci Fi Drive In with the Star Wars characters was fantastic, but we also chose the blue milk for our beverage. It was amazingly good. Did they forget they had it? Or did they lose the recipe? Or did they decide it needed to be different for some reason?


----------



## EmJ

I’ve been in and out of this thread so I apologize if this has been asked, but is there any chance more info about Super Hero Land will be announced? I’m getting bit by the Disney bug and contemplating whether to get me one of those flex passes for a return trip in late 2020


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

EmJ said:


> I’ve been in and out of this thread so I apologize if this has been asked, but is there any chance more info about Super Hero Land will be announced? I’m getting bit by the Disney bug and contemplating whether to get me one of those flex passes for a return trip in late 2020



I'm pretty sure they'll talk about it. Once galaxy's edge is open that'll be Disneyland's next big thing. Maybe even announce an opening period (ie spring 2021 or whatever). 

Just not sure how much info will be given.


----------



## skier_pete

EmJ said:


> I’ve been in and out of this thread so I apologize if this has been asked, but is there any chance more info about Super Hero Land will be announced? I’m getting bit by the Disney bug and contemplating whether to get me one of those flex passes for a return trip in late 2020



Well, they've already announced the Spiderman "It's kind of like Toy Story Mania" ride that I think is opening in 2020. I would bet that we will indeed get more announcements around that, but agree with @OhioStateBuckeye that anything else that is announced won't be open for nearly 2 years - so not sure a return trip in 2020 will get you much.


----------



## EmJ

********** said:


> Well, they've already announced the Spiderman "It's kind of like Toy Story Mania" ride that I think is opening in 2020. I would bet that we will indeed get more announcements around that, but agree with @OhioStateBuckeye that anything else that is announced won't be open for nearly 2 years - so not sure a return trip in 2020 will get you much.


Well poo. I probably can’t justfy a return trip without it. I guess we will just have to return another year if that’s the case!


----------



## PCA MICKEY

Marvel land will open first phase in 2020 with The Spider-Man Ride, Dr. Strange show and restaurant and shop.
Phase 2 2022


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

EmJ said:


> Well poo. I probably can’t justfy a return trip without it. I guess we will just have to return another year if that’s the case!



It doesn't take much for me to justify a return trip. You should try loosening your standards. Oh look at that, a new cupcake, let's take a trip.


----------



## EmJ

Lol, I might just. If ROTR stays broken until next year, that would do it too.


----------



## PatMcDuck

theluckyrabbit said:


> Disney has been saying that SWGE at DLR will not have MM/EMH access for anyone.


 
Yes, I am aware of this, I was just saying that I was disappointed that they are NOT having some sort of EE for resort guests (who pay a premium to stay "onsite").  Perhaps we can enter DL on the EE days and still get inside SWGE before most of the regular other crowd enters. I am ok waiting for the access system they have set up too, looks like a good plan.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

It will be interesting to see if/when Disney makes any adjustments or changes to the current plan for SWGE access, e.g. will it ever have EMH/MM access, when will it be added to the FP system, when will the virtual queue go away (if ever), etc. All this waiting and waiting to find out even the basics is tiresome!


----------



## ej119

Is the Legends ceremony the first scheduled panel we have? Or has Mousequerade also been scheduled?


----------



## kristenabelle

ej119 said:


> Is the Legends ceremony the first scheduled panel we have? Or has Mousequerade also been scheduled?



I know Mousequerade is happening (they publicized the contest again), just have no idea when - if that's what you're asking. 

According to last year's schedule, they overlapped by about an hour


----------



## leholcomb

It's been two years and this has slipped my mind, what time does the floor open up? I mean I know they sometimes let you in early and sit in a room but when is the Expo actually scheduled to start? 9am?


----------



## Castillo Mom

Happy Friday everyone!  Two weeks and counting for opening day!


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey

I can't wait to hear about everyone's experiences!


----------



## PatMcDuck

I think it is 9, but they began bringing us up from the basement at 8:45 or so.  On Friday I skip Legends, and do the floor before the majority get in.


----------



## njchris

MinnieLovesMickey said:


> I can't wait to hear about everyone's experiences!


If someone could time travel into the future and come back to let us know how it is, that would be greeeaat!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

REI is having a big sale right now.

They are a good company to get your minimalist camping gear. So like those small collapsible chairs for waiting in line. 

We also have a camping mattress that folds up incredibly small. It's somewhat like a pool raft when blown up. We took that for waiting overnight for the live action panel last time and it was very comfortable. We didn't try to sleep on it, but we had three people sit on it and it was much nicer than sitting on the cold floor.


----------



## kristenabelle

PatMcDuck said:


> I think it is 9, but they began bringing us up from the basement at 8:45 or so.  On Friday I skip Legends, and do the floor before the majority get in.



I remember all of us basement dwellers cautiously (and impatiently) standing up and hovering around 7:30 or so, chatting "When are they gonna bring us up? Gotta be soon. What's happening outside? People on Twitter are saying this! We better be going in before outside folks." 

Love anxious D23 line thoughts.


----------



## rteetz

Walls are down

http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/construction-walls-removed-at-star-wars-galaxys-edge-in-disneyland/


----------



## Lesley Wake

rteetz said:


> Walls are down
> 
> http://blogmickey.com/2019/05/construction-walls-removed-at-star-wars-galaxys-edge-in-disneyland/


I cried when I saw those photos. Like, literally tears went down my face. I don't know how I'm going to handle it in 2 weeks!


----------



## alvernon90

Lesley Wake said:


> I cried when I saw those photos. Like, literally tears went down my face. I don't know how I'm going to handle it in 2 weeks!



I seriously wonder how easy it will be to get into the whole Star Wars vibe with people crying everywhere.  There's no crying in Star Wars!  Luke didn't cry when his adoptive parents were killed.  Leia didn't cry when her whole planet was killed. It will be a strange thing to see...


----------



## Tiggerette

theluckyrabbit said:


> Thank you for posting this. I hope it will help other people following along in this thread. If anyone else has heard anything official from Disney regarding this issue, please post!



Earlier this week I tried to transfer a hotel reservation to a friend, and was told that wasn't possible. Now I don't know if I had an uninformed cast member, because they had to ask how to change the name..... or if they misunderstood I wasn't solely talking about the SW:GE reservation but the entire hotel stay reservation.... or a combo of circumstances. Ultimately I had to just cancel the hotel stay entirely. I'm used to being able to transfer a hotel stay to another person, so this seems odd to me, but maybe the SW:GE are making hotel transfers overly complicated.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Tiggerette said:


> Earlier this week I tried to transfer a hotel reservation to a friend, and was told that wasn't possible. Now I don't know if I had an uninformed cast member, because they had to ask how to change the name..... or if they misunderstood I wasn't solely talking about the SW:GE reservation but the entire hotel stay reservation.... or a combo of circumstances. Ultimately I had to just cancel the hotel stay entirely. I'm used to being able to transfer a hotel stay to another person, so this seems odd to me, but maybe the SW:GE are making hotel transfers overly complicated.


Thank you for posting this. It sounds like perhaps the CM was being overly cautious? But this does sound consistent with what Disney has been saying all along about no changes. If you think a mistake was made, I would call back to ask for a supervisor to see if things can be rectified -- if that would make any difference to your friend's plans.
Someone recently posted that a CM told her that names could be changed on her non-hotel SWGE reservation so that she could "switch" dates with someone else's reservation -- that sounds highly suspicious to me based on experiences like yours. I would think that if CMs are going to err when it comes to these reservations, they would be too cautious rather than not.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Tiggerette said:


> Earlier this week I tried to transfer a hotel reservation to a friend, and was told that wasn't possible. Now I don't know if I had an uninformed cast member, because they had to ask how to change the name..... or if they misunderstood I wasn't solely talking about the SW:GE reservation but the entire hotel stay reservation.... or a combo of circumstances. Ultimately I had to just cancel the hotel stay entirely. I'm used to being able to transfer a hotel stay to another person, so this seems odd to me, but maybe the SW:GE are making hotel transfers overly complicated.


Did you call the hotel line, or the SW:GE line?

We’ve had to cancel and rebook a couple of times due to my husband’s changing work schedule, and the hotel people are miserably uninformed and one of them basically yelled at me.

The SW:GE hotel line is where it’s at.  It’s the number at the bottom of the SW reservation email.  Use that one.

ETA: Oh, you were trying to transfer the ENTIRE reservation, not just some of the people?  Yeah, I don’t think that’s possible.  You’d have to cancel your room and then have them book it as their own reservation.

Otherwise people could book during deals and “transfer” those reservations to other people for an up-charge later... not cool. 

You can add and subtract people from your hotel room and have the SW:GE reservation updated accordingly, though. That’s fine.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

kpd6901 said:


> I find this blue milk thing quite interesting. There were reports of trying to find the right ingredients for a signature blue milk taste, etc. BUT, they already had blue milk, and perhaps it was forgotten about??
> 
> In 2015, we visited WDW for the final Star Wars Weekends event. Our meal at the Sci Fi Drive In with the Star Wars characters was fantastic, but we also chose the blue milk for our beverage. It was amazingly good. Did they forget they had it? Or did they lose the recipe? Or did they decide it needed to be different for some reason?



I think about that all the time. I think they've been saying in marketing that blue milk will be available for the first time. I had it at Star Wars Weekends as well as the blue milk ice cream.

Pretty sure this will be an entirely new recipe though.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

kpd6901 said:


> I find this blue milk thing quite interesting...





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I think about that all the time...



I love that we think about these things.


----------



## Cookiemonster156

Does anyone know if you can upgrade the D23 theme park tickets to annual passes? And can the annual pass be placed on monthly payments if I am a California resident?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> REI is having a big sale right now.
> 
> They are a good company to get your minimalist camping gear. So like those small collapsible chairs for waiting in line.
> 
> We also have a camping mattress that folds up incredibly small. It's somewhat like a pool raft when blown up. We took that for waiting overnight for the live action panel last time and it was very comfortable. We didn't try to sleep on it, but we had three people sit on it and it was much nicer than sitting on the cold floor.



I was just doing that I realized my sleeping pad is not self-inflating There is no way that I can air it up with lung power. So, self-inflating with my dividend, here we come. I'm getting a pillow too. We already have little chairs. Those things are so amazing.


----------



## goodshepherd

u know with starwars land being soooo big, you just have to wonder about any secret areas it will have 

like a club 33 rendezvous area?

any upstairs rooms / suites?

has anyone heard any rumors about this?

I imagine the planners have extra spaces  to do these type of upscale events.

excited!


----------



## kpd6901

alvernon90 said:


> I seriously wonder how easy it will be to get into the whole Star Wars vibe with people crying everywhere.  There's no crying in Star Wars!  Luke didn't cry when his adoptive parents were killed.  Leia didn't cry when her whole planet was killed. It will be a strange thing to see...


But he did cry when his Dad said Hi


----------



## dieumeye

kpd6901 said:


> But he did cry when his Dad said Hi


That’s not true. That’s impossible!!


----------



## kpd6901

dieumeye said:


> That’s not true. That’s impossible!!


Search your feelings. You know it to be true!


----------



## wench

alvernon90 said:


> I seriously wonder how easy it will be to get into the whole Star Wars vibe with people crying everywhere.  There's no crying in Star Wars!  Luke didn't cry when his adoptive parents were killed.  Leia didn't cry when her whole planet was killed. It will be a strange thing to see...


True, but Luke did cry when he found out Vader was his father.  And it seems like Leia cried when Han had to comfort her after she found out the same info.  So, I guess in Star Wars you cry for gaining a parent, not losing one.


----------



## DarthGallifrey

wench said:


> True, but Luke did cry when he found out Vader was his father.  And it seems like Leia cried when Han had to comfort her after she found out the same info.  So, I guess in Star Wars you cry for gaining a parent, not losing one.



Let's not forget the power converters he never got from Tosche Station


----------



## keahgirl8

kristenabelle said:


> I remember all of us basement dwellers cautiously (and impatiently) standing up and hovering around 7:30 or so, chatting "When are they gonna bring us up? Gotta be soon. What's happening outside? People on Twitter are saying this! We better be going in before outside folks."
> 
> Love anxious D23 line thoughts.



Good times.  You’re constantly worried you’re in the wrong line, you’ve gotten there too early or too late, or someone who doesn’t know what they’re doing is going to bring people inside in the wrong order.


----------



## skier_pete

keahgirl8 said:


> Good times.  You’re constantly worried you’re in the wrong line, you’ve gotten there too early or too late, or someone who doesn’t know what they’re doing is going to bring people inside in the wrong order.



Why does that not sound like fun to me...


----------



## DlandAP

I have a res for 6/6 at 5pm. I am about 20 minutes away from the park. I plan and leaving as soon as the kids get out of class, about 245pm. I am crossing my fingers that would be enough time.


----------



## kpd6901

DarthGallifrey said:


> Let's not forget the power converters he never got from Tosche Station


That was more of the annoying teenager whine.   Now THAT is something that should NOT be allowed at SWGE. "I'm sorry, no whining is allowed. We don't serve their kind here. Move along."


----------



## wench

kpd6901 said:


> That was more of the annoying teenager whine.   Now THAT is something that should NOT be allowed at SWGE. "I'm sorry, no whining is allowed. We don't serve their kind here. Move along."


He really did whine.  But that didn’t stop me from having the hugest crush on him when I was little.  Still, I definitely support the ban on whining in SWGE.


----------



## ashley0139

keahgirl8 said:


> Good times.  You’re constantly worried you’re in the wrong line, you’ve gotten there too early or too late, or someone who doesn’t know what they’re doing is going to bring people inside in the wrong order.



I'm having flashbacks to the Power of the Princess panel and getting there at 5am and absolutely not trusting that they were going to let us know when they were going to let us into the line for that panel separately so checking in with them every hour...not fun.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

If you don't have a bad line experience, were you even really at D23?


----------



## ashley0139

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> If you don't have a bad line experience, were you even really at D23?



Absolutely not. It's an essential part of the bonding experience. I'm just thankful I wasn't part of the animation panel fiasco.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

ashley0139 said:


> I'm having flashbacks to the Power of the Princess panel and getting there at 5am and absolutely not trusting that they were going to let us know when they were going to let us into the line for that panel separately so checking in with them every hour...not fun.


You just brought it ALL back to me! And, when we finally got in and got seats, some guy who was dressed as a fake D23 CM (copied an outfit from the previous Expo) came up with a clipboard and kicked us out of our seats. Then we noticed that he took our seats for himself and his little girl. When we asked a real D23 CM to check on this, she asked him for credentials, which he could not provide. So she sent him back to his "other" seats (he already had seats!) which were in the section closer to the stage -- go figure, why would he want our seats which were further back?? By the time all this was finished, our original seats were gone and there were no other seats in that section. So the very nice CM snuck us into the media section. Oh, the drama!


----------



## Michele King

Did anyone get a definitive answer on holding more than one reservation? I have two separate reservations both tied to hotel stays. When I talked to a hotel cast member, they seemed to think that we would be okay to keep both reservations, but I also heard conflicting information on here. Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## Stanley D

i have SWGE reservations for June 2nd 8:00 to 12:00. We are staying June 1st -5th. With the reservation system are the crowds still going to be crazy? I was thinking they wouldn’t be as bad because of reservation system. Thoughts?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

I mean, no one knows.  DL crowds are unpredictable as a rule, and SW:GE throws a whole new level of nonsense and ??? in. 

Since DL closes early that day, theoretically you’d have fewer day-trippers than normal.  If people are paying attention.


----------



## tarheelalum

Armageddon like crowds.


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

Michele King said:


> Did anyone get a definitive answer on holding more than one reservation? I have two separate reservations both tied to hotel stays. When I talked to a hotel cast member, they seemed to think that we would be okay to keep both reservations, but I also heard conflicting information on here. Does anyone know for sure?



I don’t think anyone will know 100% for sure until someone tries to use their second reservation and we see if it’s good to go or not.

That said, some people have said CMs said it was fine. There hasn’t been any official statement about it though if that’s what you’re looking for


----------



## NorthernCalMom

Michele King said:


> Did anyone get a definitive answer on holding more than one reservation? I have two separate reservations both tied to hotel stays. When I talked to a hotel cast member, they seemed to think that we would be okay to keep both reservations, but I also heard conflicting information on here. Does anyone know for sure?


Seems that the only way to truly be sure is to watch this space after May 31 and look for trip reports of people who tried to get in with a 2nd reservation. Any “information” before then, even from cast members, strike me as more or less educated guesses.

I also wouldn’t be surprised if the policies about this and other issues of access will be tweaked by Disney over the first few weeks or even months, based on what shows itself to be working and what doesn’t. Again, we, with our Disboard crowd information sourcing powers, are likely to be the first ones to know whenever they decide to make adjustments (but I have a hunch that right now even they won’t know exactly what those will be... much of it will probably come down to trial and error on their part).


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Michele King said:


> Did anyone get a definitive answer on holding more than one reservation? I have two separate reservations both tied to hotel stays. When I talked to a hotel cast member, they seemed to think that we would be okay to keep both reservations, but I also heard conflicting information on here. Does anyone know for sure?


The consistent word from every single CM that anyone has reported talking to, through the hotel line, the hotel SWGE line, and the normal SWGE line has been that if your name is on a reservation, you are fine to use that reservation, no matter what.  I’ve personally talked to at least five phone CMs who have said that.  Others here have said that they hold two hotel reservations and have been reassured multiple times that all will be honored.

CMs have been wrong before.  But *no* *one* has reported talking to a CM who has told them they can’t use multiple reservations - it’s only been outside theories here that have suggested that.  *Many* people have reported being told that it’s fine (myself included, with multiple CMs).  CMs can be misguided or misinformed, but so many of them sharing the same message, with no inconsistency or hesitation, seems pretty “definitive” to me.


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

Stanley D said:


> i have SWGE reservations for June 2nd 8:00 to 12:00. We are staying June 1st -5th. With the reservation system are the crowds still going to be crazy? I was thinking they wouldn’t be as bad because of reservation system. Thoughts?


We honestly don't know at this point, I'd take a look at June 1st crowds (not opening day because that will be pure insaneness)


----------



## Indiana Scott

I wish we could see the parks at the opening of SWL's opening. Not only is the new area monumental, it looks like the entire property has been freshened up to like new condition. For the first time I can remember, there don't appear to be any significant closures (except Red Car Trolly in DCA).
I can't even imagine the parks with no closures or construction going on.


----------



## smartlabelprint

Castillo Mom said:


> You make some excellent points.  However, I was that person way back in '04 when planning my first ever trip to WDW.  I was a total newb to the other coast and as a DLR AP holder, minimal preparation was needed to visit my home park.  That being said, since I had never been to WDW and had the internet at my disposal, I did my research and learned the dos and don'ts of visiting the #1 vacation destination in the country.  Fast forward to 2019, much of what we need to get done is web-based and there's a plethora of information at our fingertips.  If I'm going to spend $$$ on a visit to WDW or DLR, it would seem that I should do some prep.  Not trying to be judgmental, but I just don't get why in this day and age why folks don't check into things.
> 
> So back to the topic at hand.  For those of you have don't have an official Disney hotel reservation but have one for SW:GE - what time are you planning to arrive at the park?  Day of and at what time?  I booked an off site hotel for 5/30 so I don't have to deal with traffic or parking.  Thoughts?


People are idiots, procrastinators, non-planners. My fam is all of the above. They called us from an airport years ago and asked if we could find them a hotel in the Disney area. !!!!!!! In summer! Then they got one day tickets. Decided they wanted to stay longer and got 2 day tickets. Eyeroll!


----------



## alvernon90

Skyegirl1999 said:


> But *no* *one* has reported talking to a CM who has told them they can’t use multiple reservations - it’s only been outside theories here that have suggested that.



This is not quite true.  I reported talking to a hotel CM about the reservations before the emails for hotel guests had been sent out.  At the time he said he didn't have answers to a lot of things, but one of the things he said for sure was that people who had SWGE reservations because they were staying on site would be barred from securing reservations when they were opened to the general public.  Because of that, I created a second Disney account to get a public reservation.

Now, having said that, it turns out the CM was wrong about hotel guests being blocked from getting public reservations.  I ended up getting a third (nighttime) reservation using the same account that I used to book the hotel stay, and others have reported doing the same thing.  Thus it appears that Disney had been planning to block people from doing it but then changed their minds, or alternatively that one CM was just making it up.  In any event, so many people have done this that it's hard to imagine Disney waiting until people show up at the tunnels to SWGE to inform them that they won't be allowed in due to having already visited hours or days earlier -- especially since turning guests away will not make room to admit different guests because there will be no standby line.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

alvernon90 said:


> This is not quite true.  I reported talking to a hotel CM about the reservations before the emails for hotel guests had been sent out.  At the time he said he didn't have answers to a lot of things, but one of the things he said for sure was that people who had SWGE reservations because they were staying on site would be barred from securing reservations when they were opened to the general public.  Because of that, I created a second Disney account to get a public reservation.
> 
> Now, having said that, it turns out the CM was wrong about hotel guests being blocked from getting public reservations.  I ended up getting a third (nighttime) reservation using the same account that I used to book the hotel stay, and others have reported doing the same thing.  Thus it appears that Disney had been planning to block people from doing it but then changed their minds, or alternatively that one CM was just making it up.  In any event, so many people have done this that it's hard to imagine Disney waiting until people show up at the tunnels to SWGE to inform them that they won't be allowed in due to having already visited hours or days earlier -- especially since turning guests away will not make room to admit different guests because there will be no standby line.


True, I was considering what guests have been told since reservations actually went out, but that is a conflicting message, albeit on older one.

I agree that I don’t see a purpose in them turning reservation-holders away without a standby... and when those people have been repeatedly informed that they can get in multiple times.  

In our situation, we had a hotel reservation but then got a free reservation, so we cancelled the hotel. THEN we found out that my husband will be out of town for work at the time of our free reservation - so we booked Paradise Pier so that all three of us can get in then.  If I could “give back” the free reservation so someone else could use it, I would!  I even tried calling and transferring it to a reservation-less friend, but I couldn’t. (I expected as much, but figured it didn’t hurt to try).  Since no one else can use it, I’m planning to go then and then again with our hotel reservation... which I’ve been assured repeatedly, through multiple channels, will be fine.  

I wouldn’t be spending $$$ on a hotel room I don’t need if I thought we’d be denied entrance to SWGE as a repeat visitor, though.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Right now, it appears that the biggest problem for guests, on site and not, will be making sure the names and i.d. (if applicable) match, especially in the case of the primary reservation holder. Disney has been clear on this to multiple people here who have asked -- if the names don't match or if the primary reservation holder isn't the same as the name of the guest who shows up on the day, then that will be a problem. On site guests can get the guest names changed if the names on the hotel reservation change (posters here have reported doing this successfully), but the primary guest must remain the same. 
As for the multiple reservation question, I find it somewhat encouraging that Disney has not made an official announcement against it yet, and we're getting very close to Opening Day.


----------



## RedM94

theluckyrabbit said:


> Right now, it appears that the biggest problem for guests, on site and not, will be making sure the names and i.d. (if applicable) match, especially in the case of the primary reservation holder. Disney has been clear on this to multiple people here who have asked -- if the names don't match or if the primary reservation holder isn't the same as the name of the guest who shows up on the day, then that will be a problem. On site guests can get the guest names changed if the names on the hotel reservation change (posters here have reported doing this successfully), but the primary guest must remain the same.
> As for the multiple reservation question, I find it somewhat encouraging that Disney has not made an official announcement against it yet, and we're getting very close to Opening Day.



My traveling party has changed since making my reservation at the VGC.  My reservation was made long before the SWGE announcement.  I am told, that the DVC computers don’t play well with the SWGE reservation computers.  I have two separate reservations for both the hotel and SWGE.  

I changed my travel party with DVC, after receiving the initial SWGE confirmation emails.  I then received an updated SWGE confirmation for one of my two dates.   I have two different confirmation emails for June 1, one with the correct names and one with the original names.  Because of this,  am sure you can change names is you have a DLRH reservation.  

I did not however receive an update confirmation email for May 31.  I Have have made numerous phone calls to both DVC and the SWGE reservation number.  I have even had DVC Guides call the SWGE reservation number for me and they could not get it corrected.  I have been told numerous times by both DVC AND CM's on the SWGE phone number that it will not be an issue.  They have even noted it on my reservation and told me to note the change when I check in at VGC. 

This is what makes me think it will be handled much like the Moonlight Magic events.  Hotel guests will be able to checkin at the hotel and receive wrist bands.


----------



## BadPinkTink

my take on the multiple reservations restrictions is that it is like the way concert tickets are sold.

The lead person name matching the ID of the person who shows up is very similar to the restrictions Ticketmaster have put in place to stop unauthorised re selling. In Disneys case, they dont want the free reservations to be obtained by ticket touts who then resell for astronomical prices.  Disney know there is huge worldwide demand for Galaxys Edge and that the reselling industry would take any chance they could to get tickets. 

Also regarding the only 1 reservation restriction
Again this is similar to concert ticket limits put in place by Ticketmaster. For many concerts, Ticketmaster put a limit of 4 tickets per credit card purchase. This is tied to the billing address of the credit card, not the name of the person. For example, 10 years ago I was buying high demand tickets for a concert residency. I had 2 credit cards in my name, one with a billing address at my apartment, one with a billing address at my parents house. I bought 8 concert tickets from Ticketmaster, 4 on one credit card, 4 on the other credit card. Both transactions were in my name, on the same Ticketmaster account, just the card numbers and billing addresses were different. The transactions were accepted by Ticketmaster. 

*The way I see it, is that Disney mean 1 reservation per hotel booking, no matter how many days you have booked for. It is my opinion that the*

*hotel reservation system and the general public reservation system are 2 unconnected databases. *
*hotel reservation database is set up to automatically allocate a Star Wars Galaxys Edge to every new hotel booking*.  
Donald (lead person) and his wife Daisy have 4 nights booked at Paradise Pier and receive 1 reservation for Star Wars Galaxys Edge. Mickey (lead person) and his wife Minnie have 1 night booked at Grand Californian and and receive 1 reservation for Star Wars Galaxys Edge.

Then Minnie (lead person) books 2 nights at Paradise Pier. Disney see this as new booking, unconnected to her husband Mickeys booking at Grand California and Minnie (lead person) receives 1 reservation for Star Wars Galaxys Edge.

So now, Micky and Minnie have 2 completely separate hotel bookings, one booked under his name and one booked under her name.
This therefore means  they have 2 reservations for Star Wars Galaxys Edge, one for each of the hotel bookings.

Then Daisy decided try for the general public reservations and gets one. She uses her name as the lead person. This reservation system has a different data base to the hotel reservations for Star Wars Galaxys Edge. 

So now Donald and Daisy have 2 reservations for Star Wars Galaxys Edge,one on the hotel reservation database and one on the general public reservation data base.


----------



## RedM94

BadPinkTink said:


> Then Minnie (lead person) books 2 nights at Paradise Pier. Disney see this as new booking, unconnected to her husband Mickeys booking at Grand California and Minnie (lead person) receives 1 reservation for Star Wars Galaxys Edge.
> 
> So now, Micky and Minnie have 2 completely separate hotel bookings, one booked under his name and one booked under her name.
> This therefore means  they have 2 reservations for Star Wars Galaxys Edge, one for each of the hotel bookings.
> .



I am actually the lead on both of my reservations.


----------



## BadPinkTink

RedM94 said:


> I am actually the lead on both of my reservations.



that kinda proves my theory of the hotel reservation database being set up to automatically allocate a Star Wars Galaxys Edge to every new hotel booking. They would have set the data base protocols BEFORE they opened up reservations. Data bases are basically advanced Excel spreadsheets. When they are being set up, you first have to create all the different fields, ie Name, Address, Email, Telephone Number etc. Once that is set up, you then create automatic fields such as generating a unique sequential code for booking numbers. In my opinion it looks like Disney linked each unique sequential code for booking numbers to generate 1 Galaxys Edge reservation.


----------



## keahgirl8

********** said:


> Why does that not sound like fun to me...



It's not...but it is. lol  Hard to explain!



ashley0139 said:


> I'm having flashbacks to the Power of the Princess panel and getting there at 5am and absolutely not trusting that they were going to let us know when they were going to let us into the line for that panel separately so checking in with them every hour...not fun.



Oh man...same!  Also, the Rapunzel panel, where they had a separate group for people who wanted the autograph...  When they pull out a line, it's always scary.



OhioStateBuckeye said:


> If you don't have a bad line experience, were you even really at D23?



Exactly.



ashley0139 said:


> Absolutely not. It's an essential part of the bonding experience. I'm just thankful I wasn't part of the animation panel fiasco.



Oh yeah!  I had actually considered going to that, and then I was glad I didn't!



theluckyrabbit said:


> You just brought it ALL back to me! And, when we finally got in and got seats, some guy who was dressed as a fake D23 CM (copied an outfit from the previous Expo) came up with a clipboard and kicked us out of our seats. Then we noticed that he took our seats for himself and his little girl. When we asked a real D23 CM to check on this, she asked him for credentials, which he could not provide. So she sent him back to his "other" seats (he already had seats!) which were in the section closer to the stage -- go figure, why would he want our seats which were further back?? By the time all this was finished, our original seats were gone and there were no other seats in that section. So the very nice CM snuck us into the media section. Oh, the drama!



I forgot about my seat drama.  I must have blocked it out.  I can't remember what panel it was for though.  I was in a seat, which turned out to be unmarked Sorcerer's seats.  They just let everyone in to sit where they wanted when the door opened, so I sat down, as did a bunch of other people.  One person came over and told us we had to move.  No one moved.  Then another person came and told us.  I said, "I have no problem moving, but I'm not moving until all of these people do!"  They made everyone move, so I moved.  Luckily, there were still decent seats left.  It's a fine line where you have to stand up for yourself, but not make a big scene!


----------



## twodogs

BadPinkTink said:


> that kinda proves my theory of the hotel reservation database being set up to automatically allocate a Star Wars Galaxys Edge to every new hotel booking. They would have set the data base protocols BEFORE they opened up reservations. Data bases are basically advanced Excel spreadsheets. When they are being set up, you first have to create all the different fields, ie Name, Address, Email, Telephone Number etc. Once that is set up, you then create automatic fields such as generating a unique sequential code for booking numbers. In my opinion it looks like Disney linked each unique sequential code for booking numbers to generate 1 Galaxys Edge reservation.
> 
> View attachment 401641


And I am the lead guest on our free reservation (booked first), and also the lead guest on our GCH hotel reservation (booked several days after I booked the free reservation).  I booked these all under the same Disney account (mine), as I was not trying to circumvent the booking system and get two SWGE reservations, but now I have two.  So I think the systems are just as you described them, but ALSO that the systems are not even linked by Lead Guest name nor by Disney account.  What I do know for sure is that I was not able to make a second free reservation under my Disney account after I had made the first free reservation, so WITHIN the free reservation system, you can’t have more than one free reservation per Disney account.  I only tried to do this because one browser finally got through after I had booked my free reservation, and so I hit “ok” or whatever it was on that browser and then it gave me an error message saying I could only book one free reservation per Disney account.


----------



## FrozenCrown

Hello Im new here but Ive been lurking for quite awhile.This will be my first year going to D23.
Let me introduce myself a little. I have always been a Disney fan since I was very young and I would always look forward to the next Disney/Pixar movie that came out. My first trip to Disney World was in 2007 for my high school senior trip. Since I was with classmates our schedule was strict and I remember being disappointed they didn't let us see the fireworks at Magic Kingdom. Even though I enjoyed the atmosphere I wasn't fully immersed and in fact was rather lonely,something I've had to deal with all my life. Ten years later in 2017, I decided to redo the trip with my family and it was just so amazing! My love of Disney had begun to revitalize and I thought it was the perfect time to redo the trip. Since then Ive gone every year for the past three years. Yes i know Im crazy!Im more up to date with Disney related movies and projects. I also started collecting Disney LE dolls in March 2015 and thats when I started learning about D23. I didn't go to D23 2017 because I just didn't have the money for it so I decided to go this year instead.
I have a couple of questions and any help at all would be appreciated.
1) On Friday, I haven't decided yet if Im going to Legends or line up for the Disney Store. It really depends on the merchandise that becomes available.The only thing that is a must for me is the Animation panel. Is it possible to do Legends and Animation? Is there any risk that I wont be able to get in because if so I wouldn't risk Animation for Legends. Tbh I wasnt originally going to go Legends until the roster for who is being honored arrived and all of a sudden my inner MCU fangirl squeeled at a chance to see RDJ.

2) Can I get a storepass while being in line for another panel? I will be traveling alone but was thinking of having someone hold my position in line. Is this possible or definitely not happening? I'll either be in line for the store or a big panel.

3) Food is a concern for me. I wont be overnighting but I'll probably get there around 3-4 am each day. Once in Hall E is there food available to purchase or am I on my own until they let us out? I I will bring some granola bars but I would like to get a decent meal. What other snacks are allowed in? I cant spend too many hours without food or water. I dehydrate or get weak easily without both those things. Im bringing a water bottle. Is there a water fountain I can get to near Hall E to refill or again just a place to buy water?

4) Any recommendations on portable chairs that are easy to set up? I know people bring inflatable objects to lie down in but Im guessing thats only for overnighters and not afternoon lines right? Does that same thing apply to chairs for general lines? I was also thinking of just bringing a blanket or something to sit on.

5) Any cosplayers out there? I will be cosplaying for the first time and I was thinking of doing coronation Anna who you know has a big ballgown. Has your costume ever hindered your experience at D23? Is it better to go without or do something more simpler?

Im sure I'll come up with more questions but for now any help is appreciated.


----------



## Castillo Mom

It was posted by Disney on the Disneyland AP Facebook page recently that people with 8:00 a.m. reservations would be checking in for their SW:GE reservation in the esplanade.  Everyone please take this with a grain of salt, but I was informed by a CM I know that some coworkers have been told that Starcade will also be used for guests who have later check-ins that day.  We shall see if this turns out to be true.

*Correction: * My reliable source has informed me that they're testing guest check-ins at Launch Bay.  I was previously told Starcade but that didn't make sense since the walkway is so narrow and leads to the exit/disability line for SM, so Launch Bay makes more sense.  They set up check-in podiums last night in Launch Bay.


----------



## soniam

FrozenCrown said:


> 4) Any recommendations on portable chairs that are easy to set up? I know people bring inflatable objects to lie down in but Im guessing thats only for overnighters and not afternoon lines right? Does that same thing apply to chairs for general lines? I was also thinking of just bringing a blanket or something to sit on.



This will be my first year too. However, I think they would allow a chair, especially if it folded up into a back pack. This is the kind of chair I will be bringing, but I may only use it for overnight. We have ridden our bikes miles to concerts with these chairs in a backpack without a single issue. They are lightweight, sturdy, and compact. They sell other brands too. In a normal size backpack, we can fit 3 folded up, 1-2 water bottles, and other stuff.

https://www.rei.com/product/877258/rei-co-op-flexlite-chair


----------



## kpd6901

Castillo Mom said:


> It was posted by Disney on the Disneyland AP Facebook page recently that people with 8:00 a.m. reservations would be checking in for their SW:GE reservation in the esplanade.  Everyone please take this with a grain of salt, but I was informed by a CM I know that some coworkers have been told that Starcade will also be used for guests who have later check-ins that day.  We shall see if this turns out to be true.


This doesn't affect MY plan per se, even though I have an 8 am ressie. The Esplanade works for me (being a first time visitor to DL, am I correct in saying that the Esplanade is simply the name for the plaza area between DL and DCA?). However, how would this affect those who may be taking advantage of any early hours available (whether EMH or MM). Again, we have a 5-day ticket, so we have an EMH entitlement, but we are NOT using it on a SWGE day.


----------



## FrozenCrown

Thanks for the link Soniam. I'll look into it


----------



## Castillo Mom

kpd6901 said:


> This doesn't affect MY plan per se, even though I have an 8 am ressie. The Esplanade works for me (being a first time visitor to DL, am I correct in saying that the Esplanade is simply the name for the plaza area between DL and DCA?). However, how would this affect those who may be taking advantage of any early hours available (whether EMH or MM). Again, we have a 5-day ticket, so we have an EMH entitlement, but we are NOT using it on a SWGE day.



You’re correct, the esplanade is the open space between the two parks.  There’s no EMH or MM on the 31st for DLR but there’s EMH for DCA.  If you’re going to DLR, the prediction is heavy crowds and the potential for park closure if it reaches capacity.  If it does reach capacity, the only way you’ll be able to enter is if you have a reservation for SW:GE.

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/guest-services/extra-magic-hour-early-admission/


----------



## kpd6901

Castillo Mom said:


> You’re correct, the esplanade is the open space between the two parks.  There’s no EMH or MM on the 31st for DLR but there’s EMH for DCA.  If you’re going to DLR, the prediction is heavy crowds and the potential for park closure if it reaches capacity.  If it does reach capacity, the only way you’ll be able to enter is if you have a reservation for SW:GE.
> 
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/guest-services/extra-magic-hour-early-admission/


I'm sorry, maybe I didn't understand properly. We're you saying that all 8 am reservations would check in in the Esplanade for each day of the reservation period (which is what I thought you meant)? Or was this ONLY relating to May 31?


----------



## SomeGuyInOz

Michele King said:


> Did anyone get a definitive answer on holding more than one reservation?


The only way they would be able to prevent you from using multiple reservations would be if they scan your ticket or annual pass and are enforcing a hard rule of one visit per ticket.  I doubt that will happen, because Disney has never said that anywhere, but we should know after May 31.


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

confirming - so to get into SWGE for the reservation, primary reservation holder must bring a valid government ID?


----------



## njchris

StarSpeckledSky said:


> confirming - so to get into SWGE for the reservation, primary reservation holder must bring a valid government ID?


I thought everyone has to have ID.  But if the guests bring ID and the primary doesn't then nobody gets in.


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

njchris said:


> I thought everyone has to have ID.  But if the guests bring ID and the primary doesn't then nobody gets in.


Ah okay. Just wondering because my dad is the primary reservation guest and the only one over 18 in our party.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

njchris said:


> I thought everyone has to have ID.  But if the guests bring ID and the primary doesn't then nobody gets in.


Correct as long as all the guests are over 18. The primary guest must have ID, but if any of the other guests are minors, ID is not required for them (but if you have it for them, I would bring it, just in case -- that's just me being Disney paranoid -- unless we start hearing sound evidence that it really won't be needed for the kids.)


----------



## njchris

Oh yeah forgot about the under 18 won't need ID.  I'm so far away from 18, it doesn't even enter my mind anymore.... lol


----------



## midnight star

First, I am not trying to start an argument or a morality debate on this topic, but wanted to share some info I learned a few days ago regarding the *PRIMARY *reservation holder. This info is from Gothic Rosie, who is well known primarily by local AP’s, she does info blogging. 

According to her post: if a *MINOR is the primary reservation holder,* then they must show some form of government ID. If they do not, then the entire group won’t be able to enter SWGE. Again this is for minors who are the primary reservation holder. If they are listed as a guest, no ID is needed……also again, I’m not trying to debate on why/how minors are listed as a primary, etc. I just wanted to pass on the info just in case anyone on the boards is in this situation. Many people had asked her this question, which is  why she called Disney to confirm an answer.  Make sure you get a Government ID. The link has the info, as well as the solutions if you need to get an ID for a minor. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bxih9xthaUA/


----------



## wench

midnight star said:


> First, I am not trying to start an argument or a morality debate on this topic, but wanted to share some info I learned a few days ago regarding the *PRIMARY *reservation holder. This info is from Gothic Rosie, who is well known primarily by local AP’s, she does info blogging.
> 
> According to her post: if a *MINOR is the primary reservation holder,* then they must show some form of government ID. If they do not, then the entire group won’t be able to enter SWGE. Again this is for minors who are the primary reservation holder. If they are listed as a guest, no ID is needed……also again, I’m not trying to debate on why/how minors are listed as a primary, etc. I just wanted to pass on the info just in case anyone on the boards is in this situation. Many people had asked her this question, which is  why she called Disney to confirm an answer.  Make sure you get a Government ID. The link has the info, as well as the solutions if you need to get an ID for a minor.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bxih9xthaUA/


This is correct.  I already had SWGE reservations from my hotel stays, so I didn’t try to book one when the open reservations started.  But I did look at the page out of curiosity & that was definitely one of the rules listed.  I doubt there are many minors as the lead guest on a reservation though.  But, I would hope if they were booking a reservation on their own, they’d probably be old enough to have a driver’s license.


----------



## Castillo Mom

kpd6901 said:


> I'm sorry, maybe I didn't understand properly. We're you saying that all 8 am reservations would check in in the Esplanade for each day of the reservation period (which is what I thought you meant)? Or was this ONLY relating to May 31?



It appears that it’s for the entire reservation period, not just opening day.  Line-up in the esplanade begins at 6:00 a.m. for those with an 8:00 a.m. reservation.   Hope that helps.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

FrozenCrown said:


> ... 5) Any cosplayers out there? I will be cosplaying for the first time and I was thinking of doing coronation Anna who you know has a big ballgown. Has your costume ever hindered your experience at D23? Is it better to go without or do something more simpler?..


Cosplay is all over the place at Expo, but depending on how important comfort is to you, you might want to go simpler. Or maybe wear Anna on your least busy day and go with easier outfits on the busier days? And bring layers or a packable jacket because it can get really chilly in the ACC while you are waiting around inactive for hours. And the downstairs "concrete bunker" area can get downright cold! (As the guy next to me said, "I haven't been this cold since winter in Connecticut!")


----------



## maichan

> Line-up in the esplanade begins at 6:00 a.m. for those with an 8:00 a.m. reservation.


Does that mean the parking will be opening earlier than 6:30/7am during the reservation period? My res is at 8am on 6/1, so I'd like to get there as early as possible while still being able to park.


----------



## SomeGuyInOz

SomeGuyInOz said:


> You know, I'm worried that could be the case.  Do you remember a post  (I think it was here... or was it at Micechat??) a few weeks back that claimed to be an insider - they said that despite Disney heavily advertising entry to SW:GE would be by reservation only, they will actually allow a standby entry into the land anyway.



I found the post - it was on MiceChat (I assume I am allowed to cross-post this):



> Disneyland Leads are a diverse group, but this weekend all were Irish. Learned a few new things over Jameson and Dropkick Murphys.
> 
> Soon the Disney Parks Blog and a media release will reveal the online process to score a staggered "reservation window" for entrance into Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge. But that's just going to be a scam to try and prevent too many AP's from showing up casually before summer blockouts begin on June 24. *What's really being planned is that a chunk of the land capacity will be saved each day for a Standby line that will be stacked on the Big Thunder Trail*. From May 31 you'll be able to enter the SW:GE Standby line on the Big Thunder Trail and wait to be let into the land in between pulses of reservation holders. The land entrance will be handled like any other Fastpass ride, and the Big Thunder Trail entry caves will be the "merge point" where Standby and Fastpass are allowed in alternately. Leads and managers will use radios to communicate between land entrances and pulse in Guests from the Standby line as reservation holders arrive and depart.
> 
> ...
> 
> The Parks Blog is gonna play it off in their upcoming announcement that a reservation is the ONLY way to get into the land from May 31 to June 23, but that's not the real truth. They'll lowball the number of reservations available daily on purpose and allow in big pulses of non-reservations Guests, so long as you don't mind waiting some on the Big Thunder Trail. But expect the Standby lines to be long on May 31 and that opening weekend.



The first part of this post came true regarding the online reservations system.  With the current advertising telling people that SW:GE opens on May 31, I can only assume there may actually be a standby line as stated above.  I seriously hope not, though.


----------



## FrozenCrown

theluckyrabbit said:


> Cosplay is all over the place at Expo, but depending on how important comfort is to you, you might want to go simpler. Or maybe wear Anna on your least busy day and go with easier outfits on the busier days? And bring layers or a packable jacket because it can get really chilly in the ACC while you are waiting around inactive for hours. And the downstairs "concrete bunker" area can get downright cold! (As the guy next to me said, "I haven't been this cold since winter in Connecticut!")


Is one sweater with short sleeve under enough or should i bring two layers?Is it cold throughout the building or just hall E?


----------



## Sunnywho

wench said:


> I doubt there are many minors as the lead guest on a reservation though.  But, I would hope if they were booking a reservation on their own, they’d probably be old enough to have a driver’s license.


Minors between the ages of 14 - 18 could be the lead, so that would include some too young for a license.


----------



## RomCom

My 2 cents on all the speculations. I think Disney's goal was to have one reservation per person because obviously that maximizes revenue for them BUT I don't think they really care enough to put in the time and effort needed to cross reference. The goal of the reservations period was to test with live crowds and they get that either way. I don't see them turning down people visiting more than once (I say that a neutral party only having one reservation and I really have no desire for another since we have a limited amount of park time and kids that want to see other stuff). The idea of having a standby line after saying repeatedly there will be no standby line makes zero sense to me.  This isn't the dark ages, that info will spread so fast and people will start coming to line up, especially APs that live close by. You'd still have the chaos and ruin people's trust in the process. I don't really see the upside for them.


----------



## kristenabelle

FrozenCrown said:


> Is one sweater with short sleeve under enough or should i bring two layers?Is it cold throughout the building or just hall E?



Layers are always a good call. The basement is the most freezing - once you're upstairs and moving (IMO, anyway), it warms up. 

I cosplayed in 2013 (my first Expo) as village Belle. Loved wearing the dress, loved random pictures of me reading my book while waiting in lines. I did bring a little towel to sit on because I didn't want my dress directly on the sidewalk & floors. Also, I didn't have petticoats or anything like that so it was more comfortable for sitting and travel in general. That said, lots of folks cosplay and look amazing! I agree on saving any complex, heavy, or ornate costumes like ballgowns for days when you don't have many must-do's and can stroll the floor.


----------



## alvernon90

SomeGuyInOz said:


> The first part of this post came true regarding the online reservations system.  With the current advertising telling people that SW:GE opens on May 31, I can only assume there may actually be a standby line as stated above.  I seriously hope not, though.



It seems incredibly unlikely that a comment made by drunken Disney employees is going to trump the official line from Disney.  They have said, again and again and again, that during the first three weeks only people with reservations can get in.  If they change that on May 31, then on June 1 the parks will be utterly swamped with people coming for their chance to stand by.

Disney is trying to soft open SWGE.  They have a plan in place for the big crowds but it won't be ready until the end of June.  They have repeatedly advertised and continue to make official statements on their web site that there will be no standby. Pile up all that evidence against an anonymous (and allegedly drunk) source, and make your assumptions accordingly.


----------



## nwiddy

alvernon90 said:


> It seems incredibly unlikely that a comment made by drunken Disney employees is going to trump the official line from Disney.  They have said, again and again and again, that during the first three weeks only people with reservations can get in.  If they change that on May 31, then on June 1 the parks will be utterly swamped with people coming for their chance to stand by.
> 
> Disney is trying to soft open SWGE.  They have a plan in place for the big crowds but it won't be ready until the end of June.  They have repeatedly advertised and continue to make official statements on their web site that there will be no standby. Pile up all that evidence against an anonymous (and allegedly drunk) source, and make your assumptions accordingly.



This x 100. Disney's #1, 2, and 3 concern right now with SWGE is press and what the paper's are going to say a week after opening. If all the headlines are that it's a mess, no one can get in, the park is closing for capacity every day, 6 hour waits, etc, then the people watching and thinking about making a reservation for later this summer are going to decide on something else. There is absolutely no benefit to Disney for providing a standby line the first three weeks. Will they get guest complaints from people who didn't do their research ahead of time? Absolutely. Are those "angry" guests going to come back later and experience SWGE? Yep. 

The worst thing Disney could do at this point is over-populate SWGE.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

If there will be a stand by line, why go through all the trouble of devising and announcing the virtual queue for after the reservation period? Just keep the stand by line in place. Why allow a stand by line, then get rid of it and go to a virtual queue system? Not that Disney is always logical, but that really makes no sense.


----------



## Kevin Hulslander

It’s also seems that Disneyland adjusting their advertisements more and more about pointing towards June 24th being when there are no longer reservations required. Up to last week even I feel like their main adds were all about getting that reservation to be able to visit. I can’t imagine with that pivot they would go and do something like a stand by line. Especially if this could be used as a test run for how WDW might go as well.


----------



## twodogs

Just an update.  I just spoke to SWGE "hotline" (888-834-9125).  To refresh everyone's memory, I made a free reservation (11am-3pm), but didn't have a solid trip planned.  Was able to get that one on my DD's birthday!  We mulled it over and decided to go, so I booked the GCH, and they sent me another SWGE reservation tied to the hotel stay.  It was for the same day as our free reservation, from 8am-noon.  I made both the free and hotel reservations under my Disney account, I am the lead guest on both the free and the hotel reservation, and all guests are the same on both reservations.  I called today, and they confirmed that I could use BOTH reservations.  I also had to move the hotel reservation time to 8pm-midnight so they would not be overlapping (I would have rather kept the hotel reservation at 8am and moved the free reservation to later, but he said (as we all knew already) that that was a no-go)). We are only going for the weekend, so I only have two days to work with, and the second day of our trip is fully "sold out" to move hotel-linked SWGE reservations around per the CM (not that the hotel is necessarily sold out, but that he couldn't move us to that day because there was no space in SWGE's system).  SO we are going twice in one day, from 11am-3pm, then from 8pm-midnight.  It will be neat to see it at night as well.  The CM specifically went through each name on each reservation and said "you are lucky that you all get to visit it twice!".  I sure hope he's right!!!!


----------



## twodogs

This also made me feel better about them NOT allowing a stand by line during the reservation period:

https://disneyland.disney.go.com/ev.../plan-star-wars-galaxys-edge/#/drawer=visit-2

*Visit June 24 or Later*
Between May 31 and June 23, reservations are required to visit _Star Wars_: Galaxy’s Edge at Disneyland Park, but starting June 24 no reservations are required.

At this time, there are no remaining general reservations to visit _Star Wars_: Galaxy’s Edge between May 31 and June 23. If you do not have one of these general reservations and are not staying at a Disneyland Resort hotel between May 31 and June 23, you must wait until June 24 to visit _Star Wars_: Galaxy’s Edge.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

twodogs said:


> Just an update.  *I just spoke to SWGE "hotline" (888-834-9125)*.  To refresh everyone's memory, I made a free reservation (11am-3pm), but didn't have a solid trip planned.  Was able to get that one on my DD's birthday!  We mulled it over and decided to go, so I booked the GCH, and they sent me another SWGE reservation tied to the hotel stay.  It was for the same day as our free reservation, from 8am-noon.  I made both the free and hotel reservations under my Disney account, I am the lead guest on both the free and the hotel reservation, and all guests are the same on both reservations.  *I called today, and they confirmed that I could use BOTH reservations.*  I also had to move the hotel reservation time to 8pm-midnight so they would not be overlapping (I would have rather kept the hotel reservation at 8am and moved the free reservation to later, but he said (as we all knew already) that that was a no-go)). We are only going for the weekend, so I only have two days to work with, and the second day of our trip is fully "sold out" to move hotel-linked SWGE reservations around per the CM (not that the hotel is necessarily sold out, but that he couldn't move us to that day because there was no space in SWGE's system).  SO we are going twice in one day, from 11am-3pm, then from 8pm-midnight.  It will be neat to see it at night as well.  *The CM specifically went through each name on each reservation and said "you are lucky that you all get to visit it twice!".*  I sure hope he's right!!!!


Finally! Something official! Well, at least it's something straight from Disney to work off of. Thank you for posting this! If anyone else calls, please report your experience.


----------



## MinnieLovesMickey

I do like that *for the most part*, Disney CMs do seem to be on the same page with the info being given out.  We know that doesn't happen too often.


----------



## ardanxela

Minors between the ages of 14 -`18 would most likely be able to show a school ID for entry if they are the lead on the reservation.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

ardanxela said:


> Minors between the ages of 14 -`18 would most likely be able to show a school ID for entry if they are the lead on the reservation.


But does that count as gov't. issued ID? Isn't that what the fine print asked for? All primary/lead guests on each reservation (minor or adult) must show gov't. issued ID.  I think the link posted above recommended a non-REAL ID from the DMV (or some form of state issued ID) or a passport, assuming the minor doesn't have a driver's license.


----------



## midnight star

ardanxela said:


> Minors between the ages of 14 -`18 would most likely be able to show a school ID for entry if they are the lead on the reservation.


According to the info link, minors would need a government ID (so a Driver's license, identification card, passport, etc.).


----------



## lurkergirl

kristenabelle said:


> Layers are always a good call. The basement is the most freezing - once you're upstairs and moving (IMO, anyway), it warms up.
> 
> I cosplayed in 2013 (my first Expo) as village Belle. Loved wearing the dress, loved random pictures of me reading my book while waiting in lines. I did bring a little towel to sit on because I didn't want my dress directly on the sidewalk & floors. Also, I didn't have petticoats or anything like that so it was more comfortable for sitting and travel in general. That said, lots of folks cosplay and look amazing! I agree on saving any complex, heavy, or ornate costumes like ballgowns for days when you don't have many must-do's and can stroll the floor.



So in 2017 we were having a horrible heat wave - like 97-100+, every day.  It was misery outside the ACC.  Thursday, during the Sorcerer Preview Day, the outside convention space (the hallways surrounding the larger rooms) was pleasant and the convention space was warm because they were still loading.  By that evening the building was an ice box - layers, for sure!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

theluckyrabbit said:


> Finally! Something official! Well, at least it's something straight from Disney to work off of. Thank you for posting this! If anyone else calls, please report your experience.


I mean, I’ve reported here that I’ve gotten this same info from five different phone CMs.  I have their names and the times I called them noted, along with some of their statements.  Things they’ve said to me:

“Anyone currently listed on a reservation will have that honored.  The restrictions were on *making* multiple reservations on one account; there’s no restriction on *entering* multiple times.”
“No one’s going to look at you and say, ‘Heyyyy, weren’t you here last Tuesday?’ *chuckles* That’s not how it works at all.”
“The reservation systems between hotel and the online system are separate.  There was no restriction on making reservations under both systems.”
“There’s no restriction on entering the land multiple times; the restriction was on obtaining a reservation.  If your name is on a reservation, that is confirmation.”
“If your name is on a reservation and the primary guest is there and you all have your IDs, you will all gain entrance to the land.”

Many of these statements were repeated verbatim by multiple CMs. 

ALL FIVE HAVE SAID a version of, “You are one of the lucky ones who gets to visit twice!”


----------



## twodogs

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I mean, I’ve reported here that I’ve gotten this same info from five different phone CMs.  I have their names and the times I called them noted, along with some of their statements.  Things they’ve said to me:
> 
> “Anyone currently listed on a reservation will have that honored.  The restrictions were on *making* multiple reservations on one account; there’s no restriction on *entering* multiple times.”
> “No one’s going to look at you and say, ‘Heyyyy, weren’t you here last Tuesday?’ *chuckles* That’s not how it works at all.”
> “The reservation systems between hotel and the online system are separate.  There was no restriction on making reservations under both systems.”
> “There’s no restriction on entering the land multiple times; the restriction was on obtaining a reservation.  If your name is on a reservation, that is confirmation.”
> “If your name is on a reservation and the primary guest is there and you all have your IDs, you will all gain entrance to the land.”
> 
> Many of these statements were repeated verbatim by multiple CMs.
> 
> ALL FIVE HAVE SAID a version of, “You are one of the lucky ones who gets to visit twice!”


The only thing that was worrying me was that both of my reservations (hotel and free) were under the same ACCOUNT, mine.  So I wasn’t sure.  I really hope all these CMs are correct!!!  For all of our sakes!!  Thanks for again giving your experience, as it is very reassuring!!


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

I can't remember how...how do you do a spoiler?


----------



## BadPinkTink

Bianca and Bernard said:


> I can't remember how...how do you do a spoiler?





Spoiler


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

BadPinkTink said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 401875



Thanks!  You da best.  

I don't know if this has come here or not, but D23 has posted some photos in SWGE.  Nothing major, just some details, but pretty freaking cool.

https://d23.com/first-look-stunning-star-wars-galaxys-edge-photos-reveal-intergalactic-new-details/


----------



## Skyegirl1999

twodogs said:


> The only thing that was worrying me was that both of my reservations (hotel and free) were under the same ACCOUNT, mine.  So I wasn’t sure.  I really hope all these CMs are correct!!!  For all of our sakes!!  Thanks for again giving your experience, as it is very reassuring!!


My hotel reservation and free reservation are also both linked to my account.


----------



## wench

Sunnywho said:


> Minors between the ages of 14 - 18 could be the lead, so that would include some too young for a license.


Yes, I didn’t mean they couldn’t be younger.  I meant that if they were taking the lead to book a reservation, then I would hope they had a means of getting themselves there.  In which case, they would most likely be old enough to drive themselves.  As with anything, there are exceptions. I’m sure the number of minor reservation leads is pretty low anyway.  Considering open reservations were during the school day & required a good amount of time to get through, the minors are probably in the minority.


----------



## ardanxela

midnight star said:


> According to the info link, minors would need a government ID (so a Driver's license, identification card, passport, etc.).


Seems like overkill to get into SWGE, but rules are rules. lol


----------



## Castillo Mom

My reliable source has informed me that they're testing guest check-ins at Launch Bay.  I was previously told Starcade but that didn't make sense since the walkway is so narrow and leads to the exit/disability line for SM, so Launch Bay makes more sense.  They set up check-in podiums last night in Launch Bay.   I corrected my prior post up-thread.


----------



## Castillo Mom

maichan said:


> Does that mean the parking will be opening earlier than 6:30/7am during the reservation period? My res is at 8am on 6/1, so I'd like to get there as early as possible while still being able to park.



Yes!  A "Know Before You Go" video was posted by Disney on Youtube last week stating that parking will open at midnight on 5/31/19, so six hours prior to 6:00 a.m.


----------



## Lesley Wake

A new edition of "Know before you go" regarding opening day merchandise:
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-star-wars-galaxys-edge-at-disneyland-resort/

"But fear not collectors – we’ve got you covered, even if you don’t have a _Star Wars_: Galaxy’s Edge reservation.

*If it’s unique, must-have items you’re after, head over to Tomorrowland in Disneyland park to the upper level of Star Wars Launch Bay.* No matter your affiliation, you’ll find a curated assortment of *Limited Edition, Limited Release, and Annual Passport pins*; along with a variety of other items you don’t want to miss!

*Looking for items celebrating Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge? *You can find these items at the Emporium, the upper level of _Star Wars _Launch Bay, Star Trader, and Pooh Corner in Disneyland park; Elias & Co. in Disney California Adventure park; World of Disney in the Downtown Disney District; and shops at the Disneyland Hotel. *Be sure to grab these items as they cannot be found on the planet Batuu.*

*If you’re looking for Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge Opening Day dated merchandise, including AP items, Disneyland park is your destination, only while supplies last. *For the best selection, visit the Emporium, the upper level of _Star Wars_ Launch Bay, Star Trader, or Pooh Corner.

Annual Passholders: *Additional AP items* can be found at the Emporium, the upper level of _Star Wars _Launch Bay, Star Trader, and Pooh Corner in Disneyland park; Elias & Co. and Trolley Treats in Disney California Adventure park; World of Disney in the Downtown Disney District; and shops at the Disneyland Hotel.

If you can’t wait to get your mementos, please know that *line ups for merchandise start no earlier than 2 a.m. on May 31*; parking opens at midnight. All merchandise is subject to availability, while supplies last. "


----------



## FrozenCrown

kristenabelle said:


> Layers are always a good call. The basement is the most freezing - once you're upstairs and moving (IMO, anyway), it warms up.
> 
> I cosplayed in 2013 (my first Expo) as village Belle. Loved wearing the dress, loved random pictures of me reading my book while waiting in lines. I did bring a little towel to sit on because I didn't want my dress directly on the sidewalk & floors. Also, I didn't have petticoats or anything like that so it was more comfortable for sitting and travel in general. That said, lots of folks cosplay and look amazing! I agree on saving any complex, heavy, or ornate costumes like ballgowns for days when you don't have many must-do's and can stroll the floor.


Thanks I'll definitely do layers then and I guess I will rethink my cosplay since the only none "busy" day will be Sunday and I don't plan on hanging out for that long


----------



## RedM94

Book a DLRH room and get a guaranteed reservation for SWGE.  UPDATE, the parking garage will open at midnight o 31, so people can line up.  Wait no, not true still don't know what the truth is.  Look at this shiny object over here, you can lineup at 2:30 to purchase merchandise.  Queue the terrible Chewie sound.  

This is going to be a cluster SNAFU!  Hey glad you booked s DLRH, and it would be so easy to just give you a wrist band when you check in, now go fight the crowds at launch bay for entry.   Sorry to be negative, And I hope I am wrong, but as usual, they are trying to squeeze every penny.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Yeah, I'm pretty annoyed! Basically if you were able to get a coveted 8am reservation, then you are screwed. Ebay pirates are going to buy it all up. Ugh!


----------



## alvernon90

RedM94 said:


> This is going to be a cluster SNAFU! Hey glad you booked s DLRH, and it would be so easy to just give you a wrist band when you check in, now go fight the crowds at launch bay for entry. Sorry to be negative, And I hope I am wrong, but as usual, they are trying to squeeze every penny.



I must be missing something.  What makes you think that people with on site hotel reservations will have to go to Launch Bay to line up?  It seems more likely to me that hotel guests will get their wristbands when they check in, and Launch Bay will be for people who secured public reservations from the web site.  Am I wrong?


----------



## RedM94

alvernon90 said:


> I must be missing something.  What makes you think that people with on site hotel reservations will have to go to Launch Bay to line up?  It seems more likely to me that hotel guests will get their wristbands when they check in, and Launch Bay will be for people who secured public reservations from the web site.  Am I wrong?



It appears that wrist bands will be given out at the launch bay.  Hopefully this is wrong and my original theory is correct and they will be given out at the hotel upon checkin.  Nothing formal has been stated, this has been my assumption based on the Moonlight Magic events.   

it is starting to sound more and more like Star Wars Weekends.  Sleep over night to be inline for merchandise or book a room at one of our resorts and stand in long lines for your wristband and then again for merchandise.  

I am going in with an open mind, but stop changing the rules every other week.  The last year for SWW, they offered a VIP package.  Guaranteed front row seats for all the shows, front of the line access, reserved parade and fireworks areas.  It was worth every cent.  

I would not be surprised if they offer a VIP add-on for your four hour window.  Front of the line access with an up-charge in addition to your DLRH reservation.   

Sorry just getting tired of all the evolutionary guideline changes.


----------



## Castillo Mom

RedM94 said:


> It appears that wrist bands will be given out at the launch bay.  Hopefully this is wrong and my original theory is correct and they will be given out at the hotel upon checkin.  Nothing formal has been stated, this has been my assumption based on the Moonlight Magic events.
> 
> it is starting to sound more and more like Star Wars Weekends.  Sleep over night to be inline for merchandise or book a room at one of our resorts and stand in long lines for your wristband and then again for merchandise.
> 
> I am going in with an open mind, but stop changing the rules every other week.  The last year for SWW, they offered a VIP package.  Guaranteed front row seats for all the shows, front of the line access, reserved parade and fireworks areas.  It was worth every cent.
> 
> I would not be surprised if they offer a VIP add-on for your four hour window.  Front of the line access with an up-charge in addition to your DLRH reservation.
> 
> Sorry just getting tired of all the evolutionary guideline changes.



I understand the frustration.  I'm trying to hang in there and be patient understanding that the opening of SW:GE is history in the making on various levels, so Disney can only make somewhat calculated predictions with which to make operational decisions.


----------



## Castillo Mom

alvernon90 said:


> I must be missing something.  What makes you think that people with on site hotel reservations will have to go to Launch Bay to line up?  It seems more likely to me that hotel guests will get their wristbands when they check in, and Launch Bay will be for people who secured public reservations from the web site.  Am I wrong?



They started setting up check-in stands at Launch Bay last night.  However, that doesn't necessarily mean that hotel guests may not their bands at their resort.  We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## RedM94

Castillo Mom said:


> I understand the frustration.  I'm trying to hang in there and be patient understanding that the opening of SW:GE is history in the making on various levels, so Disney can only make somewhat calculated predictions with which to make operational decisions.



For me, it is more like stop setting the narrative and then create hype with caveats designed to maximizing profits. We are just over a week away, and now one can line up at 2 am for merch.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

FrozenCrown said:


> 3) Food is a concern for me. I wont be overnighting but I'll probably get there around 3-4 am each day. Once in Hall E is there food available to purchase or am I on my own until they let us out? I I will bring some granola bars but I would like to get a decent meal. What other snacks are allowed in? I cant spend too many hours without food or water. I dehydrate or get weak easily without both those things. Im bringing a water bottle. Is there a water fountain I can get to near Hall E to refill or again just a place to buy water?



They have a small food window in the basement waiting area. It's not great food and the line got really long last year the morning of live action. There is also a water fountain down there. I always take a container to refill.

There is a food court on the main level, the food is overpriced and I wouldn't go during regular mealtime hours.

Outside the convention center there were independent food trucks set up, but you did have to go through security again to get back inside.

Some people reported security confiscating their snacks the first day, but I was always able to take mine through. I had breakfast bars, crackers, things like that.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

I think Disney is making a *HUGE* mistake by making opening day merchandise available to everyone. We've seen what limited edition merch releases do to crowds and with something like SWGE I expect it to be much worse.


----------



## FrozenCrown

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> They have a small food window in the basement waiting area. It's not great food and the line got really long last year the morning of live action. There is also a water fountain down there. I always take a container to refill.
> 
> There is a food court on the main level, the food is overpriced and I wouldn't go during regular mealtime hours.
> 
> Outside the convention center there were independent food trucks set up, but you did have to go through security again to get back inside.
> 
> Some people reported security confiscating their snacks the first day, but I was always able to take mine through. I had breakfast bars, crackers, things like that.


Is the small food station in hall e open all night or in the morning and afternoon only? Oh Im sure all the food will be overpriced and mediocre at best. I think thats for every con though.


----------



## alvernon90

Gaugersaurus said:


> I think Disney is making a *HUGE* mistake by making opening day merchandise available to everyone. We've seen what limited edition merch releases do to crowds and with something like SWGE I expect it to be much worse.



I have to admit, it seems like they may be getting the best of both worlds.  They get news footage of huge crowds of people sleeping on the sidewalk for a chance to be at Disneyland on opening day.  But at the same time they have completely controlled access to SWGE itself, so the massive crowds will not in turn lead to video of people crammed shoulder to shoulder in the land itself.  If it works, it's genius.


----------



## wench

theluckyrabbit said:


> But does that count as gov't. issued ID? Isn't that what the fine print asked for? All primary/lead guests on each reservation (minor or adult) must show gov't. issued ID.  I think the link posted above recommended a non-REAL ID from the DMV (or some form of state issued ID) or a passport, assuming the minor doesn't have a driver's license.


I think a military ID might also squeak by, but you’re right.  It definitely said government issued.


----------



## RedM94

alvernon90 said:


> I have to admit, it seems like they may be getting the best of both worlds.  They get news footage of huge crowds of people sleeping on the sidewalk for a chance to be at Disneyland on opening day.  But at the same time they have completely controlled access to SWGE itself, so the massive crowds will not in turn lead to video of people crammed shoulder to shoulder in the land itself.  If it works, it's genius.



I am sorry, when is your guaranteed day and time for SWGE.


----------



## Michele King

Ugh, our reservations are for the 1st. Now my son is trying to talk me into getting in line at 2 am to get merch. He has saved all his grade money and birthday money to get the merch. 
Has anyone done this before? If I agree (Good lord, I can't believe I'm considering this), am I able to bring a chair? Where do you typically line up? Can anyone fill me in from past experience.
Curse Disney for allowing this and arranging this.


----------



## midnight star

Lesley Wake said:


> A new edition of "Know before you go" regarding opening day merchandise:
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-star-wars-galaxys-edge-at-disneyland-resort/
> 
> "But fear not collectors – we’ve got you covered, even if you don’t have a _Star Wars_: Galaxy’s Edge reservation.
> 
> *If it’s unique, must-have items you’re after, head over to Tomorrowland in Disneyland park to the upper level of Star Wars Launch Bay.* No matter your affiliation, you’ll find a curated assortment of *Limited Edition, Limited Release, and Annual Passport pins*; along with a variety of other items you don’t want to miss!
> 
> *Looking for items celebrating Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge? *You can find these items at the Emporium, the upper level of _Star Wars _Launch Bay, Star Trader, and Pooh Corner in Disneyland park; Elias & Co. in Disney California Adventure park; World of Disney in the Downtown Disney District; and shops at the Disneyland Hotel. *Be sure to grab these items as they cannot be found on the planet Batuu.*
> 
> *If you’re looking for Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge Opening Day dated merchandise, including AP items, Disneyland park is your destination, only while supplies last. *For the best selection, visit the Emporium, the upper level of _Star Wars_ Launch Bay, Star Trader, or Pooh Corner.
> 
> Annual Passholders: *Additional AP items* can be found at the Emporium, the upper level of _Star Wars _Launch Bay, Star Trader, and Pooh Corner in Disneyland park; Elias & Co. and Trolley Treats in Disney California Adventure park; World of Disney in the Downtown Disney District; and shops at the Disneyland Hotel.
> 
> If you can’t wait to get your mementos, please know that *line ups for merchandise start no earlier than 2 a.m. on May 31*; parking opens at midnight. All merchandise is subject to availability, while supplies last. "


So Parking is opening at midnight, lines are being allowed at 2am for merchandise...yeah I’m staying farrr away from Anaheim opening weekend. Lol


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

FrozenCrown said:


> Is the small food station in hall e open all night or in the morning and afternoon only? Oh Im sure all the food will be overpriced and mediocre at best. I think thats for every con though.



No it was not open all night. I can't remember what time it opened in the morning...maybe 6? I remember that food being especially terrible. So I might try to take some food in with you for the morning, then get a hot meal for lunch.


----------



## pharmama

alvernon90 said:


> I must be missing something.  What makes you think that people with on site hotel reservations will have to go to Launch Bay to line up?  It seems more likely to me that hotel guests will get their wristbands when they check in, and Launch Bay will be for people who secured public reservations from the web site.  Am I wrong?



I am skeptical they would give wristbands at check in unless all guests are there at hotel check in and they attached the wristbands right then.  Otherwise this will quickly become a prime venue for obtaining wristbands for resale (since I doubt there will be a second ID checkpoint once you have your wristband on).  This would also mean they would need dozens of different wristbands since they would now need 5 different colors (assuming they are doing the different time slots by different colors) and either different sets of colors for different days or the date printed on the wristband.  They're probably doing one or the other of these anyway to keep people from trying to reuse a wristband the next day (or maybe you have to cut it off when you leave the area?) but I doubt the hotel desks are equipped to manage all that nor have they told people everyone in your party must be present at hotel check in...


----------



## figment_jii

Michele King said:


> Ugh, our reservations are for the 1st. Now my son is trying to talk me into getting in line at 2 am to get merch. He has saved all his grade money and birthday money to get the merch.
> Has anyone done this before? If I agree (Good lord, I can't believe I'm considering this), am I able to bring a chair? Where do you typically line up? Can anyone fill me in from past experience.
> Curse Disney for allowing this and arranging this.


I haven't been following the "Know Before You Go" videos this time around, but for the 24-hour day event, they did allow guests to bring folding chairs, blankets, pillows, etc with them in line, but there was a cutoff time as to when those things had to be returned to your car or hotel room because they weren't allowed past security.  I think the cutoff time was somewhere around 2:00 am (the Pumbaa parking lot opened at 10:00 pm, they opened security at 4:00 am, the park opened at 6:00 am).


----------



## alvernon90

RedM94 said:


> I am sorry, when is your guaranteed day and time for SWGE.



June 8 at 8:00 a.m., and June 9 at both 8:00 a.m. and 8:00 p.m.


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

Photo shows SWGE and the cast.  Do not look if you want to be 100% unknowing heading into the area!  

WARNING

https://www.reddit.com/r/disneyparks/comments/bqyw9z/the_galaxys_edge_cast/


----------



## GeneralTso

There is no way they will combine the wristbands/entry for hotel guests WITH the general public. No way. 
We literally stumbled upon this entry because we happened to be booked at the hotel for opening weekend. We have opening day, opening hour access. We don't care about any merchandise.


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

Lesley Wake said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty annoyed! Basically if you were able to get a coveted 8am reservation, then you are screwed. Ebay pirates are going to buy it all up. Ugh!



Rumor is there may be limits on purchases, like 2 per person, for opening day merch.


----------



## midnight star

Bianca and Bernard said:


> Rumor is there may be limits on purchases, like 2 per person, for opening day merch.


That sounds good in theory, but people will bring friends, kids, etc. to each pick up 2 and then have a ton.


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

https://www.wdwinfo.com/news-storie...XsV89Kgw5HBlZdo3NlC_iTGm40puGBaMJI66zfCMP16s8

Details about the lightsabers in the link.   

_Only the guest and one other person are allowed in the experience area. At least one must be 14 or older. The handbuilt lightsabers are nonrefundable and not eligible for any discounts. The experience is subject to availability and reservations may be required._


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

midnight star said:


> That sounds good in theory, but people will bring friends, kids, etc. to each pick up 2 and then have a ton.



Disney can only do so much.


----------



## midnight star

Bianca and Bernard said:


> Disney can only do so much.


True! I'm just saying...that won't stop anyone lol


----------



## OKC Disney Fan

Hotel reservations state that info for reservation will be emailed the day before check in.  Interested to see what this says when people start getting the emails on 5/30.


----------



## LaurieRL

Im at dl today and the cm previews are on. They are checking in at the launch bay and have wristbands with 4 hour time windows on them. Dry run for the system i imagine. I heard a couple talk about the land on the monorail and he was so excited about having been there and his girlfriend just wanted a pretzel.


----------



## midnight star

LaurieRL said:


> Im at dl today and the cm previews are on. They are checking in at the launch bay and have wristbands with 4 hour time windows on them. Dry run for the system i imagine. I heard a couple talk about the land on the monorail and he was so excited about having been there and his *girlfriend just wanted a pretzel.*


----------



## Mathmagicland

soniam said:


> This will be my first year too. However, I think they would allow a chair, especially if it folded up into a back pack. This is the kind of chair I will be bringing, but I may only use it for overnight. We have ridden our bikes miles to concerts with these chairs in a backpack without a single issue. They are lightweight, sturdy, and compact. They sell other brands too. In a normal size backpack, we can fit 3 folded up, 1-2 water bottles, and other stuff.
> 
> https://www.rei.com/product/877258/rei-co-op-flexlite-chair


I too have this chair, got one after seeing someone else in the lines with it.  It is great!  I’ve used it both in the overnight lines and in panel lines when I’ve lined up early enough to warrant unpacking it.


----------



## Mathmagicland

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Some people reported security confiscating their snacks the first day, but I was always able to take mine through. I had breakfast bars, crackers, things like that.


I too never had problems bringing in food or water.  Food was mostly snacks ie power or granola bars, fruit, crsckers, energy snacks, etc.


----------



## HydroGuy

After spending way too much time sitting in concrete and thin carpet floors at the D23 Expo, I invested last time into a good chair.

Not sure if it is any different than


soniam said:


> This will be my first year too. However, I think they would allow a chair, especially if it folded up into a back pack. This is the kind of chair I will be bringing, but I may only use it for overnight. We have ridden our bikes miles to concerts with these chairs in a backpack without a single issue. They are lightweight, sturdy, and compact. They sell other brands too. In a normal size backpack, we can fit 3 folded up, 1-2 water bottles, and other stuff.
> 
> https://www.rei.com/product/877258/rei-co-op-flexlite-chair


After spending way too much time sitting on concrete and thin carpet floors at the D23 Expo, I invested last time into a good chair.

Not sure if it is any different or better or worse than the REI chair, but it was allowed in last time no problem:

https://shop.bestreviews.com/produc...reat-beach-hiking-backpacking-and-sporting-ev


----------



## Lesley Wake

midnight star said:


> That sounds good in theory, but people will bring friends, kids, etc. to each pick up 2 and then have a ton.


Yup! I often see babies picking out a couple popcorn buckets...


----------



## Mathmagicland

FrozenCrown said:


> 2) Can I get a storepass while being in line for another panel? I will be traveling alone but was thinking of having someone hold my position in line. Is this possible or definitely not happening? I'll either be in line for the store or a big panel.


You’d want to have some idea of what times you’d want for your store pass, as when you get one it is for a specific entry time ie 10:00 or 1:30.  Some times and some stores go faster.  Sometimes the line for the store passes was long & other times not too bad.  You could probably ask someone to hold your spot, ie most of us do that for bathroom breaks, but you not sure how that might work if the store pass line was on the long side and the panel line started moving, compressing, etc.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Not sure if this has been pointed out but Disneyland's website has been updated with pricing for the lightsabers and droids.

$199.99 per lightsaber, comes with a carrying case- no discounts.

$99 per droid and they have to be carried through the land and will have Bluetooth capabilities.

Well, better up that souvenir budget..


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

TikiTikiFan said:


> Not sure if this has been pointed out but Disneyland's website has been updated with pricing for the lightsabers and droids.
> 
> $199.99 per lightsaber, comes with a carrying case- no discounts.
> 
> $99 per droid and they have to be carried through the land and will have Bluetooth capabilities.
> 
> Well, better up that souvenir budget..



The droid is a go for me, the lightsaber though... the lightsaber is not happening.


----------



## Michele King

My son just came in with his list. He has $400 saved up and plans to blow it all .

Ultimately, its his money, but I wish he would hold some of it back. I'm trying to talk him into buying just one thing on the first trip. Then if he really wants more, he can get it later in the summer.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

gypsy_at_heart said:


> The droid is a go for me, the lightsaber though... the lightsaber is not happening.



Yeah, I’m thinking the same.. but then again maybe I’ll wait and see what folks have to say about them. I’m a pretty hardcore Star Wars fan so would be a cool collectible. Although my kid may be aghast at the idea of buying it to just sit on the shelf.


----------



## Michele King

The lightsaber is at the top of my son's list. I'm sure that if only one thing goes home with us, it will be that.


----------



## midnight star

Saw a video of one of the droids on Facebook. It's cute..not sure if it's $100 cute though


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I mean, I’ve reported here that I’ve gotten this same info from five different phone CMs...


Yes, you've been our voice of reason crying in the wilderness (thank you!), but isn't it nice _finally _to have independent confirmation that you're not alone or making this up?


----------



## Castillo Mom

Michele King said:


> The lightsaber is at the top of my son's list. I'm sure that if only one thing goes home with us, it will be that.



Thank goodness my three sons are all working adults now.  All are getting a droid, light saber and who knows what else on opening day.


----------



## ej119

On the subject of snacks: I would highly recommend bringing food with you from wherever you're coming from. The night before the 2017 Expo, I went to the CVS at the corner of Katella and Harbor and spent $10 on 6 bananas! It's not just Disney that knows they can charge more...


----------



## leholcomb

Hi! Me again. So there will be two of us attending. On Friday, can one of us line up for Legends and another for main entry (Store/Stagepass) then meet back up at Legends or is this frowned upon? I cannot remember all of the etiquette from last time. Thanks!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

theluckyrabbit said:


> Yes, you've been our voice of reason crying in the wilderness (thank you!), but isn't it nice to _finally_ have independent confirmation that you're not alone or making this up?


Haha, I *am *quite unreliable.


----------



## wench

TikiTikiFan said:


> Not sure if this has been pointed out but Disneyland's website has been updated with pricing for the lightsabers and droids.
> 
> $199.99 per lightsaber, comes with a carrying case- no discounts.
> 
> $99 per droid and they have to be carried through the land and will have Bluetooth capabilities.
> 
> Well, better up that souvenir budget..


So, the lightsabers are more than I expected, but the base price of the droids are less.  I guess it kinda evens out.  Except I’m gonna need to upgrade my droid some.  Good thing I’ll have my first born with me in case I need to sell him for some credits. 

But, seriously, I’m not worried about buying my son a lightsaber.  Actually he has enough money to get his own this trip anyway. It’s the future lightsabers that worry me.  No matter how many times/trips I told him no more building lightsabers at Star Traders, we always ended up coming home with a new one.....every.....single.....time.  And these ones are so much cooler.  Sigh!


----------



## Lesley Wake

Michele King said:


> My son just came in with his list. He has $400 saved up and plans to blow it all .
> 
> Ultimately, its his money, but I wish he would hold some of it back. I'm trying to talk him into buying just one thing on the first trip. Then if he really wants more, he can get it later in the summer.


Don’t forget, tax isn’t included in those prices! 

So base prices (no add-ons):
Lightsaber $215
Droid $107

I’m already a bit nervous about how much it’s going to cost me, but I have serious FOMO. Also, I’m a bit worried that if I was to wait later in the summer, they may end up changing the whole experience to make it faster. Like by the time I visited Pandora, they no longer did a whole adoption thing with the banshees-just had you pick a color, hand you a box, and go. I know these will be signature parts of the land, but I still don’t really trust Disney operations!


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

wench said:


> So, the lightsabers are more than I expected, but the base price of the droids are less.  I guess it kinda evens out.  Except I’m gonna need to upgrade my droid some.  Good thing I’ll have my first born with me in case I need to sell him for some credits.
> 
> But, seriously, I’m not worried about buying my son a lightsaber.  Actually he has enough money to get his own this trip anyway. It’s the future lightsabers that worry me.  No matter how many times/trips I told him no more building lightsabers at Star Traders, we always ended up coming home with a new one.....every.....single.....time.  And these ones are so much cooler.  Sigh!



And you have Kyber Crystals! And Holocroms which translate what your crystals are saying!  And better, more detailed holders!   Not to mention the multiple options on just building one lightsaber..  All available at Dok-Onder's for the low low price of...your firstborn.  LOL


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

Castillo Mom said:


> Thank goodness my three sons are all working adults now.  All are getting a droid, light saber and who knows what else on opening day.



Jedi robes?
A Porg?  

DD#2 will be working in Savi's opening day.  She's been practicing all the time; she did her part for a couple of groups of DL/Disney bigwigs over the last week, including the President and VP of DL.  She said she met them both, stayed in character, completed her work with them, and didn't cry...so that's a win in her book!


----------



## FrozenCrown

Mathmagicland said:


> You’d want to have some idea of what times you’d want for your store pass, as when you get one it is for a specific entry time ie 10:00 or 1:30.  Some times and some stores go faster.  Sometimes the line for the store passes was long & other times not too bad.  You could probably ask someone to hold your spot, ie most of us do that for bathroom breaks, but you not sure how that might work if the store pass line was on the long side and the panel line started moving, compressing, etc.


Can you pick your store pass times or are they selected for you? I guess I'll have to check the line status at 9 and then run back to the panel line if I see its too crowded. Is the first panel at 10 or 1030am? I assume theyll start filling it in 30 minutes prior or do they start earlier than that?If its 1030 I think I can get a pass and make it back in time for the panel.


----------



## Mathmagicland

FrozenCrown said:


> Can you pick your store pass times or are they selected for you? I guess I'll have to check the line status at 9 and then run back to the panel line if I see its too crowded. Is the first panel at 10 or 1030am? I assume theyll start filling it in 30 minutes prior or do they start earlier than that?If its 1030 I think I can get a pass and make it back in time for the panel.


Last Expo, each of the three stores had specific pass time options,  I can’t recall the increments for sure for 2017 but every 30 minutes was what they offered for 2015.  You can pick your pass time from what is available. The line for store passes can be busier first thing - on Friday last Expo I did not plan to get one but when I wandered by around 10 & saw passes were still available I was able to get one with less than 5 min wait.  The next day I went shortly after opening and had to wait maybe 15 or 20 minutes.  Hard to say which times go first- some want the earliest times while others pick a time around other panels they want to see. 

The first panels last year were at 10:00 in some rooms and 10:30 for other rooms.  The larger venues will open at least 30 min ahead to allow time for people to get seated. I didn’t queue up for Hall D23 where the major panels are, ie Legends, Animation, etc, so don’t know how early those opened but given the size and number of people to seat I’d guess earlier than 30 min in advance.


----------



## DisMomMT

The part where it says only one person will be allowed in with the guest making the lightsaber (and I believe same for the droid) and 1 of them must be over 14 worries me.  I am traveling with my DS(11) and DD(8) and was going to consider letting them do at least 1 of these experiences but I’m not going to leave my DD by herself.  Our reservations are for 6/1 so if anyone there 5/31 can post some insight on this I will really appreciate it.


----------



## kristenabelle

FrozenCrown said:


> Thanks I'll definitely do layers then and I guess I will rethink my cosplay since the only none "busy" day will be Sunday and I don't plan on hanging out for that long



If you have your heart set on Anna, go for it - wouldn't want you to miss out on cosplay fun! Just sharing my own experience


----------



## agamble

DisMomMT said:


> The part where it says only one person will be allowed in with the guest making the lightsaber (and I believe same for the droid) and 1 of them must be over 14 worries me.  I am traveling with my DS(11) and DD(8) and was going to consider letting them do at least 1 of these experiences but I’m not going to leave my DD by herself.  Our reservations are for 6/1 so if anyone there 5/31 can post some insight on this I will really appreciate it.


This is about crowds. It isn't about separating families. I think they'll consider this on a case by case basis. I don't see a CM saying you must leave an 8 year old alone in a crowded park.


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

agamble said:


> This is about crowds. It isn't about separating families. I think they'll consider this on a case by case basis. I don't see a CM saying you must leave an 8 year old alone in a crowded park.



DD says they will most likely make an exception if it's 2 kids and 1 adult.  They aren't heartless; they know you'll spend more money on two kids, and if you lose one kid, that's money out of their pocket..........


----------



## RedM94

Looks like it might be difficult to purchase opening day dated merchandise, if you have a May 31 8 am SWGE.  Am I reading this correctly?

If you’re looking for _Star Wars_: Galaxy’s Edge Opening Day dated merchandise, including AP items, Disneyland park is your destination, only while supplies last. For the best selection, visit the Emporium, the upper level of _Star Wars_ Launch Bay, Star Trader, or Pooh Corner.


----------



## DisMomMT

Bianca and Bernard said:


> DD says they will most likely make an exception if it's 2 kids and 1 adult.  They aren't heartless; they know you'll spend more money on two kids, and if you lose one, that's money out of their pocket..........



Thank you, I didn’t think they were heartless .  I just wasn’t sure the reason behind the rule and sometimes these rules are put in place for reasons that really don’t allow for exceptions.  I really appreciate you asking your DD and will not cross it off the list to try.


----------



## midnight star

RedM94 said:


> Looks like it might be difficult to purchase opening day dated merchandise, if you have a May 31 8 am SWGE.  Am I reading this correctly?
> 
> If you’re looking for _Star Wars_: Galaxy’s Edge Opening Day dated merchandise, including AP items, Disneyland park is your destination, only while supplies last. For the best selection, visit the Emporium, the upper level of _Star Wars_ Launch Bay, Star Trader, or Pooh Corner.


Yes that is correct. That is why a few posts upthread people were annoyed.

1. No matter what, people are going to show up opening day, reservation or not. Disney knows this. So I'm assuming this is why parking is opening at 12am and line up for merch is 2 am. If people are going to add to crowds, you might as well entice them to come to the opposite end of where SWGE is located and make money off of them. Although this is sort of encouraging people to come now. 
2. It sounds like there will be no merchandise at all in SWGE. Maybe it's to help those who have reservations leave on a timely manner? Yes, the reservation is only 4 hours, but you know people are going to stay as long as possible. If people have in the back of their minds that the only place to get merchandise for SWGE, they may want to head out to go get it. 

This is going to be an interesting day. New land opening, big merchandise release, and a grad nite all in one lol


----------



## RedM94

@midnight star Yes, I was one of those slightly “annoyed,” posters.  Until I read the parks blog, I didn’t realize the full extent.


----------



## Lesley Wake

midnight star said:


> It sounds like there will be no merchandise at all in SWGE. Maybe it's to help those who have reservations leave on a timely manner? Yes, the reservation is only 4 hours, but you know people are going to stay as long as possible. If people have in the back of their minds that the only place to get merchandise for SWGE, they may want to head out to go get it.
> 
> This is going to be an interesting day. New land opening, big merchandise release, and a grad nite all in one lol


Well, no dated or branded merchandise. There still will be lots and lots of other things which people will be shopping for. Some items will be available in Launch Bay but others will be exclusive to the land.


----------



## Lesley Wake

I saw a video someone posted of one of the completed lightsabers (after they were already at home). I actually wasn’t a big fan... Maybe one more photos of the completed products come out I’ll change my mind. (I had planned on getting an elemental, but this looked like one of those and the brown aspects are what turned me off.)


----------



## Mathmagicland

Lesley Wake said:


> Well, no dated or branded merchandise. There still will be lots and lots of other things which people will be shopping for. Some items will be available in Launch Bay but others will be exclusive to the land.


There will be dated merchandise- this from the same Disney Blog post - 

*If you’re looking for Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge Opening Day dated merchandise*, including AP items, Disneyland park is your destination, only while supplies last. For the best selection, visit the Emporium, the upper level of _Star Wars_ Launch Bay, Star Trader, or Pooh Corner.


----------



## ImDMous

I heard an ad for Galaxy's Edge on the radio today for the first time.  The only date they mentioned was "June 24, no reservations required" so that was good to hear!


----------



## Lesley Wake

Mathmagicland said:


> There will be dated merchandise- this from the same Disney Blog post -
> 
> *If you’re looking for Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge Opening Day dated merchandise*, including AP items, Disneyland park is your destination, only while supplies last. For the best selection, visit the Emporium, the upper level of _Star Wars_ Launch Bay, Star Trader, or Pooh Corner.


Yeah, they will have dated merchandise. It just won't be for sale in Galaxy's Edge. 

So, types of merchandise: 

Opening Day Logo Items - available in Disneyland (Emporium, Launch Bay, Star Trader, Pooh Corner)
Star Wars Galaxy Edge Logo Items - available in Disneyland, DCA, DTD, hotels. 
Special SWGE merchandise without the logo - available in Disneyland (SWGE and Launch Bay)
Extra special SWGE merchandise, again no logo - Available in SWGE only


----------



## rteetz

Few notes...

Major CM previews began yesterday, I have reviews form various people on the SWGE subforum. 

One issue that seems to be coming up is Oga's. Many have not gone into Oga's as the lines have been 1+ hours and they are quite strict about the 4 hour time limit. I think this could be an ongoing issue when it opens too.


----------



## seigyoku

OMG A MAP!!!!!!!!!!!

(And yeah, hearing they've kept the Falcon queue manageable, but Oga's is the Hot Ticket. And they aren't selling the Coke bottles yet.)


----------



## abnihon

I already told my son no droid or lightsaber because of price and space in our suitcase.
But depending on size we may spring for a porg!
Do we know prices yet?


----------



## seigyoku

abnihon said:


> I already told my son no droid or lightsaber because of price and space in our suitcase.
> But depending on size we may spring for a porg!
> Do we know prices yet?



A bunch of prices appear to have leaked if you enter the right codes into the (soon to be defunct) Shop Disney Parks app, but they are of course, not confirmed. If accurate, the adoptable porg is one of the pricier creatures at $45. That doesn't deter me in the slightest but I also have like 20 porgs already...


----------



## dieumeye

There's so much to be excited about, but I have to say, one of the little things I'm oddly very excited about is that, now, you'll be able to walk "past" Critter Country, and around ROA back to Fantasyland. (Or, to go from FL to Critter Country). To me, the dead end at Critter Country never felt right, and I always wished there was some way to walk around ROA, and I'm strangely excited that it now going to be possible after years of thinking about it.

Obviously crowds are going to be crazy for a long time, but I wonder if - eventually - this will help the crowdflow at the NOS/ROA area that always gets so jam packed with people.

Also, maybe I'm way late to the party on this, but I'm so glad to hear reports that Smuggler's Run includes an _autopilot_ setting at all the stations for people who don't want to participate in the game aspect and just want to ride. It's such an obvious solution to an issue that so many people have worried and argued heatedly about for months!

Getting hyped!


----------



## brianilten

Was part of the first group to preview yesterday morning.  The place, in a word, is INCREDIBLE.  Unlike Disney has done before.  The attention to detail has been upped considerably over Pandora and Cars Land.

With regards to the cost of a lightsabre - I can tell you that my son paid $197 after cast discount - and I am glad he did.  I got to go in with him to watch him make it.  What an experience.  One that I never would have gotten to have if he wasn't crazy enough to spend that kind of money.

On the whole, yesterday was a moving experience.  I teared up walking into the area.  This is my childhood come to life and it totally engulfed me.


----------



## brianilten

midnight star said:


> 2. It sounds like there will be no merchandise at all in SWGE. Maybe it's to help those who have reservations leave on a timely manner? Yes, the reservation is only 4 hours, but you know people are going to stay as long as possible. If people have in the back of their minds that the only place to get merchandise for SWGE, they may want to head out to go get it.
> 
> This is going to be an interesting day. New land opening, big merchandise release, and a grad nite all in one lol



There will be merch inside.  There was yesterday.  If there wasn't there would be no use for the "market place".


----------



## midnight star

brianilten said:


> There will be merch inside.  There was yesterday.  If there wasn't there would be no use for the "market place".


Oh good!


----------



## dina444444

midnight star said:


> Oh good!


The LE opening day dated stuff won’t be in the land though. That will be at the locations detailed in yesterday’s parks blog post.


----------



## lurkergirl

FrozenCrown said:


> 3) Food is a concern for me. I wont be overnighting but I'll probably get there around 3-4 am each day. Once in Hall E is there food available to purchase or am I on my own until they let us out? I I will bring some granola bars but I would like to get a decent meal. What other snacks are allowed in? I cant spend too many hours without food or water. I dehydrate or get weak easily without both those things. Im bringing a water bottle. Is there a water fountain I can get to near Hall E to refill or again just a place to buy water?



So here is the deal with food:  officially, per the Things to Know section on the Expo website, no outside food or beverages or coolers can be brought in.  Exceptions are made for special dietary needs.  
D23 Expo - Things to Know

What does that actually mean?  In the past, people have brought in food with the rules stating that there is no outside food or beverages.  People have brought in snacks.  People have brought in beverages.  People have also been stopped at security and made to dump these items.  Enforcement is inconsistent at best.  

We have food allergies and pack a small amount of items to get us through without flaunting it.  An entire pizza - no.  A safe protein bar, some fruit leather - yes.  Just enough fuel to get us through until we can exit the space and eat a real meal.  

Your experience may vary, even day to day.  Past history is just that and, as always, the upcoming event sort of is an unknown until the powers that be provide more information.  They haven't even stated that Overnight Lines are even happening in Hall E yet, let alone what kind of items people can bring (i.e., mattresses and camp chairs).  We can provide anecdotal information, but it can also change!


----------



## seigyoku

dina444444 said:


> The LE opening day dated stuff won’t be in the land though. That will be at the locations detailed in yesterday’s parks blog post.



Yeah, the merch in the land is "in universe." The merch outside the land (outside of some stuff apparently "smuggled out" to Launch Bay) is out of universe. So most things that actually SAY Black Spire, or anything that says Galaxy's Edge, or what people are likely most freaking out about, merchandise dated to May 31st 2019/Opening day - all that will be outside of the land itself. 

I've got the 8-12 noon reservation slot on the 31st, and I can't be in two places at once, if there happens to be an opening day pin left when I get kicked out of GE itself, happy day. If not, well at least I got to see the land itself right?


----------



## tlovesdis

ImDMous said:


> I heard an ad for Galaxy's Edge on the radio today for the first time.  The only date they mentioned was "June 24, no reservations required" so that was good to hear!



That's funny because I heard a radio ad this morning and it said May 31st then really really quickly rattled off the part about capacity, must have a reservation, etc...  I told my niece they need to start advertising it as June 24th because people aren't gonna pay attention to the speed talk at the end!!!


----------



## abnihon

I just got an exciting phone call from DL!   I’m booked June 4-6 nights at PPH and they called to ask if I would like to switch to the Grand Californian Premium View for the same price.  Um, yes please!  She stressed my SWGE reservation will NOT be affected.
Any clue why they’re doing this?
Maybe want to sell out all rooms but some more expensive rooms were still open so they’re upgrading people and then hoping others will snatch up the PPH rooms?
This is our first DL trip so exciting to have some pixie dust!!


----------



## defnjeb

abnihon said:


> I just got an exciting phone call from DL!   I’m booked for two nights at PPH and they called to ask if I would like to switch to the Grand Californian for the same price.  Um, yes please!  She stressed my SWGE will NOT be affected.
> Any clue why they’re doing this?
> Maybe want to sell out all rooms but some more expensive rooms were still open so they’re upgrading people and then hoping others will snatch up the PPH rooms?
> This is our first DL trip so exciting to have some pixie dust!!



Congratulations!! I have a reservation at the Disneyland Hotel.  I would love to be upgraded to the Grand! What area code was the phone number who called you?


----------



## abnihon

defnjeb said:


> Congratulations!! I have a reservation at the Disneyland Hotel.  I would love to be upgraded to the Grand! What area code was the phone number who called you?



It was 714 and said “Anaheim” so I knew to pick up


----------



## defnjeb

abnihon said:


> It was 714 and said “Anaheim” so I knew to pick up



Thanks!!


----------



## salemk

seigyoku said:


> Yeah, the merch in the land is "in universe." The merch outside the land (outside of some stuff apparently "smuggled out" to Launch Bay) is out of universe. So most things that actually SAY Black Spire, or anything that says Galaxy's Edge, or what people are likely most freaking out about, merchandise dated to May 31st 2019/Opening day - all that will be outside of the land itself.
> 
> I've got the 8-12 noon reservation slot on the 31st, and I can't be in two places at once, if there happens to be an opening day pin left when I get kicked out of GE itself, happy day. If not, well at least I got to see the land itself right?


I have an 8-12 noon reservation for the 31st as well. Usually they open early and have you wait at end of Main St till park opening time. The Emporium is usually already open and per parks blog they will have opening day merch so hopefully people with 8am reservations can get opening day merch.


----------



## pharmama

salemk said:


> I have an 8-12 noon reservation for the 31st as well. Usually they open early and have you wait at end of Main St till park opening time. The Emporium is usually already open and per parks blog they will have opening day merch so hopefully people with 8am reservations can get opening day merch.



If people can start lining up at 2am I think the concern is that if you have an 8-12am opening day reservation you would use pretty much your whole reservation time waiting in line for merchandise since even if Emporium is open earlier than the park they're not going to be able to "process" 6-7 hours worth of people lined up that quickly.  So with an 8-12 reservation either you better be at the front of that line to get thru before your res (which means being up all night) or risk no merch.  And we don't know a ton about how the entry system will work for those with reservations anyway so you may not even be able to be in both merchandise and SWGE first reservation time window lines anyway.


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

Now I'm more excited lol 

I wonder if those will be all the droid part options, or if there will be others.... 

I'm not sure if I want a BB Series or R Series yet.... leaning a bit towards BB. I don't want a BB8 or R2 clone though, I'd rather something of my own. hmmmmm the choices.... I like the Blue BB body, but not fond of the head.


----------



## kpd6901

pharmama said:


> If people can start lining up at 2am I think the concern is that if you have an 8-12am opening day reservation you would use pretty much your whole reservation time waiting in line for merchandise since even if Emporium is open earlier than the park they're not going to be able to "process" 6-7 hours worth of people lined up that quickly.  So with an 8-12 reservation either you better be at the front of that line to get thru before your res (which means being up all night) or risk no merch.  And we don't know a ton about how the entry system will work for those with reservations anyway so you may not even be able to be in both merchandise and SWGE first reservation time window lines anyway.


Logistically, if there is indeed a lineup early, as there seems may be for opening day, I have to assume they will also have a designated 8 am reservation line for those with reservations only (just as they also have lines or designated entrance for PPO meal reservations - at least this type of line exists at WDW, so I just assume the same for DL). So, in this case, I don't see how the 8 am SWGE reservation holders would actually need to fight the merch line.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

kpd6901 said:


> Logistically, if there is indeed a lineup early, as there seems may be for opening day, I have to assume they will also have a designated 8 am reservation line for those with reservations only (just as they also have lines or designated entrance for PPO meal reservations - at least this type of line exists at WDW, so I just assume the same for DL). So, in this case, I don't see how the 8 am SWGE reservation holders would actually need to fight the merch line.


But presumably those 8am holders also want opening day merch.


----------



## GoldeneyezCA

brianilten said:


> Was part of the first group to preview yesterday morning.  The place, in a word, is INCREDIBLE.  Unlike Disney has done before.  The attention to detail has been upped considerably over Pandora and Cars Land.
> 
> With regards to the cost of a lightsabre - I can tell you that my son paid $197 after cast discount - and I am glad he did.  I got to go in with him to watch him make it.  What an experience.  One that I never would have gotten to have if he wasn't crazy enough to spend that kind of money.
> 
> On the whole, yesterday was a moving experience.  I teared up walking into the area.  This is my childhood come to life and it totally engulfed me.



Thank you for posting a spoiler-free review!  Any tips on getting into the lightsaber workshop, since there is a mention that reservations may be required at some point? I'm sure it's very popular.


----------



## socaldisneylover

IF they wanted to be fair, they would allow Only those with GE reservations in at around 7 AM, and allow them to shop prior to their 8:00 reservation slot.  I realize it's giving a slight unfair merchandise advantage to those people, but logically it seems like those people should not miss out on the GE opportunity, merely because they want to also purchase 1st Day souvenirs.  Not to mention that the check out lines might be 1-2 hours long, so it would decimate their time in GE if they decided to get souvenirs first.


----------



## PatMcDuck

I got a Store Pass once, probably on Sunday, shopping is not my Expo priority. I was able to pick a time. this was for Disneystore, as it has the worst lines.  I may skip that store this year.  I find the Mickey of Glendale store the most interesting.


----------



## njchris

Oh now I want a droid AND a light saber..  but there are different types of droids.. I want them all.  Ok, first I need to open a gofundme page stating how my life will be in shambles without these things....


----------



## midnight star

gypsy_at_heart said:


> Now I'm more excited lol
> 
> I wonder if those will be all the droid part options, or if there will be others....
> 
> I'm not sure if I want a BB Series or R Series yet.... leaning a bit towards BB. I don't want a BB8 or R2 clone though, I'd rather something of my own. hmmmmm the choices.... I like the Blue BB body, but not fond of the head.


Wait, these are kind of cool. I wonder if these are the only colors they come in?


----------



## seigyoku

midnight star said:


> Wait, these are kind of cool. I wonder if these are the only colors they come in?



I've seen black and pink and purple pieces, not to mention clear R unit domes, so there are way more options.


----------



## midnight star

seigyoku said:


> I've seen black and pink and purple pieces, not to mention clear R unit domes, so there are way more options.


Ugh! Great! Now I want one lol. I think I would do a solid black one that is shaped like BB8.


----------



## EmJ

seigyoku said:


> I've seen black and pink and purple pieces, not to mention clear R unit domes, so there are way more options.


Does anyone know if you can actually build the orange one with the hands shown in the middle? Of course, that's the one my kid immediately zeroed in on. He likes the red R3 unit also though. If there's purple, I want that!


----------



## midnight star

seigyoku said:


> I've seen black and pink and purple pieces, not to mention clear R unit domes, so there are way more options.


I read an article that says you're encouraged to carry it around so it interacts with the land. What does that mean? How will it interact if you can't use the remote?


----------



## EmJ

midnight star said:


> I read an article that says you're encouraged to carry it around so it interacts with the land. What does that mean? How will it interact if you can't use the remote?


I suspect that whatever chip is in it interacts with signals implanted around the park. So if you're near the Millennium Falcon, it will know that. Likewise, it might know when you enter the cantina or get near ROTR. That's just my guess though.


----------



## seigyoku

EmJ said:


> Does anyone know if you can actually build the orange one with the hands shown in the middle? Of course, that's the one my kid immediately zeroed in on. He likes the red R3 unit also though. If there's purple, I want that!



You mean DJ Rex? He's pre-built. (And apparently the most expensive one!)


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

seigyoku said:


> I've seen black and pink and purple pieces, not to mention clear R unit domes, so there are way more options.





I’m so getting a pink droid


----------



## EmJ

seigyoku said:


> You mean DJ Rex? He's pre-built. (And apparently the most expensive one!)


Of COURSE my kid would want the most expensive one . My story is he’s not for sale, and I’m sticking to it, lol.


----------



## Nonsuch

midnight star said:


> ...I think I would do a solid black one that is shaped like BB8.


You might want a BB-9E, the Sphere version has been discontinued and available discounted.  $52 (was $130) on Woot


----------



## Lesley Wake

EmJ said:


> I suspect that whatever chip is in it interacts with signals implanted around the park. So if you're near the Millennium Falcon, it will know that. Likewise, it might know when you enter the cantina or get near ROTR. That's just my guess though.


And a photo someone on Twitter showed of the carrying case is a backpack. Which you can partially unzip so the droid can look out!


----------



## rteetz

Lesley Wake said:


> And a photo someone on Twitter showed of the carrying case is a backpack. Which you can partially unzip so the droid can look out!


Yep they showed these off at Celebration too.


----------



## rteetz

Spoiler: CM Review



WOW! What an incredible land. Easily on par with Pandora, but with a lot more. It's hard to take in all the scenery. Went on SR twice--once as Engineer and once as Gunner. We were too tired at the end to try for a third--wish I had thought to ask about the single rider line.

The Land
Seeing the Falcon in person is incredible. I was with my best friend from college (last century) and I asked him if he EVER thought we would see a full size Falcon and we both said not. The buildings and the layers of scenery are really fantastic. And you're just not in Disneyland any more. One of the first things we noticed was the layered soundscape. The transitions going into the land are great. It reminds me of the cinematic "curtains up" transition of the railroad tunnels into Town Square. The one peculiarity I found is that all the shops in the shop building between the center and right (East) entrance have entries on the West side. The back side faces the Cantina and First Order shop. That's the alley that leads directly to the Falcon (which is really cool). The TIE Fighter looks great and has a fun show moment. 

The Souk/marketplace is really fun, but the merch stalls are very small. Restrooms are among the best themed Disney has ever done. Liked the ones in the Souk, but the ones at the South end of the shops building had an unfortunate choice of theming with rust marks on the ceiling and walls. No matter what Walt might think of some of the distressed theming today, I don't think he would go for this. The forest has taller plants than I expected and you can barely even see the "crashed ship" cylinder that is the exit to RotR. And you can only faintly see a little of the white and blue of the Resistance transport that serves as the beginning of RotR, but the entrance and outdoor queue looks great. Can't wait to see the caverns. All the ships look really cool, too.

The Ride
We rode twice and loved it. The queue is great. It was very well themed and second to FoP only because of the undecanted Avatar. The Hondo animatronic looks awesome--love the animation. An alien face really lends itself to an AA figure. The CMs are clearly learning their roles and lack a lot of the smoothness we are used to in places like Mansion and Pirates--but that's what testing and previews are for. The transition from Hondo's port into the Falcon isn't as momentous as I expected. But you still recognize so much of the surroundings, even with some of the cheats that were necessary. Between our two trips we boarded through both the "real" cockpit path and the "extra" path, which was well-executed. It seemed plausible that we were going around the back way of the curving corridor to board the cockpit. The Hondo instructional video just before entering the cockpit that I had heard about didn't seem to be working and the door just before the final turn in the hallway to the cockpit was open and you could hear the CM shutting the previous group in. This is different than I had heard described by friends who rode in the last two weeks.

It was interesting that at the beginning of the ride you feel yourself moving to the right or left (depending on which turntable you are on) and the visual of the spaceport matches the motion. The mission is pretty exciting--Hondo is narrating the whole thing, telling you what to do, keeping up a commentary. The projection is a little darker than I expected, but I really didn't notice the difference in resolution from Star Tours. I think the level of interactivity, while somewhat limited, does add to the experience. Each position gets points on its performance at the end (so, unlike Mission: Space, using the controls and pushing the buttons really does something). I look forward to riding it more and doing the pilots positions. I think there are trade-offs with Star Tours, but I enjoy them both and can ride either repeatedly. You definitely get off in a different position and because we banged up the ship there were sparks flashing in the hallway and comm chatter about how banged up it was. It's a long walk out, but the theming was great.  

Is it the same as flying a commercial airplane simulator (or the Space Shuttle)? No. It's a theme park ride. The amount of training you need to pilot a real simulator requires hundreds of hours of training and small plane qualification. But I still found the "hands-on" aspect of it very entertaining. It's hard the first time, trying to take in the visuals and do your job. On our first mission, we were the Engineers and I was fine with that. It's the least challenging and provided a good introduction and a fun experience. The second time we were Gunners and based on what I had heard before, we both chose automatic instead of manual. This meant that we weren't aiming the guns, just hitting the firing button repeatedly. I think they need some pre-show video showing the various ways a control can light up and the different colors. Ideally there would have been three screens--one for each position explaining what we would be asked to do. I'm looking forward to being in the Pilot seat, but based on what I have heard it's not that much more fun than the others--you just get to be in the front.  

All in all, I enjoyed it. It's a strong E-ticket. I would say there were some aspects of the FoP preshow I liked better, but this stands on its own. I'm going to be enjoying this ride for years to come, especially if there are more missions. 

Food
OK, I'll admit it--I was nervous about the Blue Milk. This was one of those legendary things that almost couldn't fail to disappoint. I was very pleasantly surprised. We tried the Blue (which they said was "fruity" versus the Green being more "citrusy"). It's a fruity slushy slightly creamy drink. It wasn't cheap, but it was definitely worth trying for the sake of Star Wars history!  

I was disappointed at the selection at Ronto Roasters, despite the clever theming of the engine doing the roasting. One criticism--the "smoke"coming from the engine was cool fog and no amount of red and orange lights will make it feel like there is heat coming from the roasting meat. Seriously, Bengal BBQ has a bigger selection, so we passed.  

We had lunch at Docking Bay Seven and sampled both the Pork Ribs and the Tip Yip chicken. Both were very good and spicier than we expected. The only utensil available is a metal spork, which takes a little getting used to (but we were thrilled it wasn't plastic). Not sure how people will react to the "chicken loaf", but the crispy coating is good. Liked the blueberry corn muffin (almost a dessert in itself) and we enjoyed sharing the two meals to sample and compare. We finished with the chocolate dessert, which we both liked, including the tart passionfruit smear on the plate. I had the iced tea/lemonade/desert pear concoction which was very refreshing next to the slightly spicy entrees. I look forward to eating here again. For theme park food I put it up there with Plaza Inn and Boardwalk Pasta. I just hope they don't dumb it down like they did Flo's. 

We didn't try the popcorn, but I have CM friends who sampled it at the CM showcase. If I were here for a full day with family I would get a bag to share and enjoy together. Sadly, there were no special bottles of Coke, Diet, and Sprite--only Dasani (in Arabesh). The modified beverage logos were displayed on the video menu board at Docking Bay Seven and the credit card logos only appear on the guest input screen where you swipe your card.  

Merch
There are lots of choices here. The only shop we didn't enter was the Light Saber experience (there was a line). I found it interesting that none of the shops or food places had names outside in Terran/English. I wonder how long this will last, although it does make it fun to explore like you are really in a foreign place. We picked up some magnets and patches and a replica of the Falcon with the curved entrance behind it (I think it was only $15 or 20 before discount). You never see the words "Star Wars" on anything. Yes, you can pay hundreds of dollars for collectibles, but we found a wide range of choices and much to like. The Den of Antiquities was really great--lots of good stuff and great theming. 

Entertainment
We saw Rey and Chewie walking around the forest (Resistance) end of the area. Chewie was interacting around the blue and white X-Wing which is on a bit of a stage. He alternated between interacting with guests and fixing the ship and moaning as it malfunctioned. The character host talked with him through this as a subtle way of translating. People really loved seeing him doing atmo as opposed to a formal meet and greet. Stormtroopers were present walking around, up on the catwalk above the landspeeder repair place, and escorting Kylo Ren. It's the first time I've seen Kylo interacting with guests doing atmo. It was clear to me that they're still getting the hang of being out and about like this (with added dialog options). At the TIE fighter there was a First Order Officer who reports in to Kylo and gets disciplined (the old Force choke routine) before Kylo exits up the ramp into the TIE. It was a nice bit of business that added authenticity. They make it clear that the Resistance controls the village. I hope there will be more like this.

Overall Impression
Sorry if I'm not expressing this like an experienced travel and/or Disney blogger, but we had a fantastic time. We have waited so long for this and Star Wars has been a big part of our friendship going back to the original trilogy. The place is amazing and lives up to my expectations, It's huge. The theming is, well, immersive. I love the wardrobe for the CMs and the fact that they can mix and match from a range of separates. The SR CMs just wear their distinctive blue Onaka Transport vest over whatever they have chosen. The four-hour window was just enough time to get a proper first taste and we got to take in everything except the Cantina. Just looking around and taking in all the layers is terrific. There are so many things to experience just being in the environment--much like Animal Kingdom. 

It's hard to compare this to Harry Potter, because the two lands in Orlando are specifically from the films. There is a familiarity and a wonderful expectation fulfilled. To a lesser extent, Pandora gives you some of this. Batuu and Black Spire Outpost is a new place with defininte roots in the Star Wars universe. I'll need to ride RotR to give a full judgement. But I definitely think Disney has risen to the occasion. My friend and I really were agog trying to take it all in. I can't wait to see it again, but I don't know when that will be and it certainly won't be this pleasant crowd-wise. There's so much more to cover, but I think I'll let others review it from their perspective.

Bright Suns, Travellers!


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

rteetz said:


> Yep they showed these off at Celebration too.



Are there pictures?


----------



## Lesley Wake

gypsy_at_heart said:


> Are there pictures?


----------



## rteetz

gypsy_at_heart said:


> Are there pictures?


----------



## Lesley Wake

This site has lots of info and photos of the various droid parts:
https://www.polygon.com/platform/am...s-land-droid-building-bb-r2?usqp=mq331AQCKAE=


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

rteetz said:


> View attachment 402255





Lesley Wake said:


> This site has lots of info and photos of the various droid parts:
> https://www.polygon.com/platform/amp/star-wars-celebration/2019/4/18/18484778/star-wars-land-droid-building-bb-r2?usqp=mq331AQCKAE=



Thank you


----------



## Lesley Wake

A question for the person whose daughter is a Gatherer (sorry-I can’t remember your username): how is the selection process for the type of lightsaber group? Do you get all the options available to look at, or do you just have to pick one based on the name?


----------



## midnight star

Ok, I'm sold. I want one with a backpack!


----------



## Lesley Wake

midnight star said:


> Ok, I'm sold. I want one with a backpack!


Will it be weird if I wear my backpack backwards, like a baby bijorn? Don’t want my droid to get lonely behind me!


----------



## Castillo Mom

Bianca and Bernard said:


> Jedi robes?
> A Porg?
> 
> DD#2 will be working in Savi's opening day.  She's been practicing all the time; she did her part for a couple of groups of DL/Disney bigwigs over the last week, including the President and VP of DL.  She said she met them both, stayed in character, completed her work with them, and didn't cry...so that's a win in her book!



My DIL is also working in merch!  Not sure which store though, I haven’t asked her.  She’s also part of opening day crew.


----------



## Castillo Mom

midnight star said:


> Yes that is correct. That is why a few posts upthread people were annoyed.
> 
> 1. No matter what, people are going to show up opening day, reservation or not. Disney knows this. So I'm assuming this is why parking is opening at 12am and line up for merch is 2 am. If people are going to add to crowds, you might as well entice them to come to the opposite end of where SWGE is located and make money off of them. Although this is sort of encouraging people to come now.
> 2. It sounds like there will be no merchandise at all in SWGE. Maybe it's to help those who have reservations leave on a timely manner? Yes, the reservation is only 4 hours, but you know people are going to stay as long as possible. If people have in the back of their minds that the only place to get merchandise for SWGE, they may want to head out to go get it.
> 
> This is going to be an interesting day. New land opening, big merchandise release, and a grad nite all in one lol



Thank goodness grad nite is being held at DCA!


----------



## Castillo Mom

gypsy_at_heart said:


> Now I'm more excited lol
> 
> I wonder if those will be all the droid part options, or if there will be others....
> 
> I'm not sure if I want a BB Series or R Series yet.... leaning a bit towards BB. I don't want a BB8 or R2 clone though, I'd rather something of my own. hmmmmm the choices.... I like the Blue BB body, but not fond of the head.



I hope this is ok to post here, but Dan-O has a pretty in-depth video on droid options.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

midnight star said:


> Ugh! Great! Now I want one...


I think this is going to be my SWGE mantra... DH already gets a worried look on his face when he sees me looking at the photos.



seigyoku said:


> You mean DJ Rex? He's pre-built. (And apparently the most expensive one!)


Of course, the one I really want is the most expensive one. Sigh.



Lesley Wake said:


> And a photo someone on Twitter showed of the carrying case is a backpack. Which you can partially unzip so the droid can look out!


And now I HAVE to have the backpack, too. Breathe, just breathe...


----------



## midnight star

So now that I’ve established I actually want to buy something from SWGE, I want to roughly plan a budget so I’m not in such shock. So the droid is $100 (it comes with the remote?), I’m assuming the backpack and personality chip thing are separate? Has anyone seen a price float around for these?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

lurkergirl said:


> ... What does that actually mean?  In the past, people have brought in food with the rules stating that there is no outside food or beverages.  People have brought in snacks.  People have brought in beverages.  People have also been stopped at security and made to dump these items.  Enforcement is inconsistent at best.
> 
> We have food allergies and pack a small amount of items to get us through without flaunting it.  An entire pizza - no.  A safe protein bar, some fruit leather - yes.  Just enough fuel to get us through until we can exit the space and eat a real meal...


Agree that policy and enforcement are confusing, inconsistent, and usually a mess on Day 1 and a free for all by Day 3. We also deal with food allergies and bring in snacks and try to bring in water. It seems to help if the snacks are factory sealed, not already opened and in zipper bags. Trader Joe's sells small sealed bags of trail mix which have worked better than zipper bags of already opened trail mix.


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

midnight star said:


> So now that I’ve established I actually want to buy something from SWGE, I want to roughly plan a budget so I’m not in such shock. So the droid is $100 (it comes with the remote?), I’m assuming the backpack and personality chip thing are separate? Has anyone seen a price float around for these?



I’m just planning on ballparking it at $175 plus tax and hoping that’s enough.

I just want the droid with a chip and the backpack. Well, I also want the serving tray and decals and everything else, but I’m settling for the droid with the chip and the backpack 

I’d love to assume that for that sort of $$$ they would throw the backpack in for free as a carrying case, but giving away something they could make money on just doesn’t seem like it would happen lol


----------



## midnight star

gypsy_at_heart said:


> I’m just planning on ballparking it at $175 plus tax and hoping that’s enough.
> 
> I just want the droid with a chip and the backpack. Well, I also want the serving tray and decals and everything else, but I’m settling for the droid with the chip and the backpack
> 
> I’d love to assume that for that sort of $$$ they would throw the backpack in for free as a carrying case, but giving away something they could make money on just doesn’t seem like it would happen lol


Hmm! Good idea. It comes with a box. But a backpack is so much cooler so I def want it lol. I’ll plan for $200 to be safe. I wonder if they’ll take gift cards? On days like this when I know I’ll be spending a lot I try and bring gift cards to keep me under control (doesn’t always work lol).


----------



## Lesley Wake

midnight star said:


> Hmm! Good idea. It comes with a box. But a backpack is so much cooler so I def want it lol. I’ll plan for $200 to be safe. I wonder if they’ll take gift cards? On days like this when I know I’ll be spending a lot I try and bring gift cards to keep me under control (doesn’t always work lol).


I’m sure they will take gift cards like everything else at Disney! Remember-if you have a red card at Target you can get GC 5% off (I think some other places too, but target is my go-to)!


----------



## njchris

I wonder how long the light saber line will be  and how that will fit into the 4 hour window.  And if doing that AND the droid one will leave time to do the ride too.  I think I'd pick a droid w/ backpack over the lightsaber for my 1st visit if the timing is too long. 

Choices.


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

Lesley Wake said:


> A question for the person whose daughter is a Gatherer (sorry-I can’t remember your username): how is the selection process for the type of lightsaber group? Do you get all the options available to look at, or do you just have to pick one based on the name?



I'll ask DD when I talk to her today.

ETA:  You get to see all the options prior to you choosing, but once you choose a path, you can only choose from the options on that path.   

I.E.  There are 4 paths  1,2,3,4
Each path has different options
1--a,b,c,d  
2--e,f,g,h
3--i,j,k.l
4--m,n,o,p

You get to look at them all.
You chose path 3.  Then you can only choose from i,j,k or l.


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

njchris said:


> I wonder how long the light saber line will be  and how that will fit into the 4 hour window.  And if doing that AND the droid one will leave time to do the ride too.  I think I'd pick a droid w/ backpack over the lightsaber for my 1st visit if the timing is too long.
> 
> Choices.





She met the head of Disney parks (Bob Chapek) yesterday at Dok Onders.  She's over the moon.  The guy who actually designed the lightsabers for the experience (well, head of that group) was there a few weeks ago, and talked with her and the other CMs for a long time about Savi's


DD said how long you wait to make a lightsaber is not important.  What is important is you protecting those you love from the forces that will harm them.



In reality, it depends on how long it takes the person in front of you to make their choices and do their build.


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

More details emerge:
(as always, click at your own peril, if you don't want surprises)

https://d23.com/galaxys-edge-announcements/

https://www.reddit.com/r/GalaxysEdge/comments/brl20s/my_galaxys_edge_haul_from_today_is_there_a/   (merch photo and pricing of someone's purchase)

https://www.reddit.com/r/Disneyland/comments/brjkw5/spoiler_leaked_image_from_inside_galaxys_edge/   (someone is gonna be in big trouble for this one, if they figure out who it is)


----------



## njchris

Ooh the light saber looks nice!


----------



## Barnabus Collins

So I got a chance to go to the cast member preview for SWGE.  I am not a cast member, but was lucky enough to have a friend take me as their guest.

I will say SWGE is incredible.  The land is very big, and there are many places to walk around and explore.  I really love the atmosphere for the land, it is exceptional.

To see the ships and buildings is truly incredible.  I will say they have a serious hit on their hands with SWGE, and I cannot wait to go back.

The Falcon ride is so much fun, and seeing all the characters walking around made the entire area feel incredibly immersive.

If you are a Star Wars fan, you will lose yourself in the land, it is quite a sight!


----------



## ImDMous

I have friends who are going on Friday with a CM, I'm so jealous.
Can't wait!


----------



## Barnabus Collins

They will have a great time, there is so much to take in.


----------



## B3rlingirl

Ok... I’ve have never fully watched a Star Wars movie... (I plan to watch them this summer though...)
And I hate wasting money for stuff I don’t need and that just collect dust...
But now I really, really want a droid! those look so cute (lack of a better expression) I love those pictures...
But there is no way I’ll be able to buy one...
I won’t have enough space in my luggage to take him home with me... (My only chance would be if they do a build a droid in DL Paris some day...)


----------



## midnight star

B3rlingirl said:


> Ok... I’ve have never fully watched a Star Wars movie... (I plan to watch them this summer though...)
> And I hate wasting money for stuff I don’t need and that just collect dust...
> But now I really, really want a droid! those look so cute (lack of a better expression) I love those pictures...
> But there is no way I’ll be able to buy one...
> I won’t have enough space in my luggage to take him home with me... (My only chance would be if they do a build a droid in DL Paris some day...)



Haha you are just like me! I still haven’t seen a Star Wars movie. Going to try to see at least one before going. I saw a video of a droid on Facebook, but it wasn’t very cool looking. The ones people have posted here are cooler and the explanations helped. They are really cute! Especially in the backpack!!


----------



## azdisneylover

Were you able to try any of the drinks and food? If so, what are your thoughts on them?


----------



## Barnabus Collins

midnight star said:


> Haha you are just like me! I still haven’t seen a Star Wars movie. Going to try to see at least one before going. I saw a video of a droid on Facebook, but it wasn’t very cool looking. The ones people have posted here are cooler and the explanations helped. They are really cute! Especially in the backpack!!



I am a little jealous of you.  I would love to be able to experience a Star Wars movie for the first time, they are such great movies to see.


----------



## OpieDoodle

Bianca and Bernard said:


> More details emerge:
> (as always, click at your own peril, if you don't want surprises)
> 
> https://d23.com/galaxys-edge-announcements/
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/GalaxysEdge/comments/brl20s/my_galaxys_edge_haul_from_today_is_there_a/   (merch photo and pricing of someone's purchase)
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Disneyland/comments/brjkw5/spoiler_leaked_image_from_inside_galaxys_edge/   (someone is gonna be in big trouble for this one, if they figure out who it is)



Oh wow that light saber looks awesome! I assumed it would be the same as the ones you can currently make at WDW and Disney Springs. Guess I need to start budgetting for that for our trip because I know my husband will want one!

That's crazy a cast member released a photo! You know they'll figure out who it was, why would you want to lose your job over something so silly!


----------



## rentayenta

I agree! We went two weekends ago and it is INCREDIBLE; every bit as amazing as Pandora in Animal Kingdom. Of course we were limited to just riding the Falcon and the immediate area but wow. 

DH's CM preview is this weekend and the whole land will be open and explorable.


----------



## Barnabus Collins

Yes, I went to Ronto Roasters, as they had the shortest line.  My friend and I each got a Ronto Wrap, and it was very good.  It has sausage and pork with slaw, and was very tasty.  They also had 3 drinks there that we got.  We wanted to try all 3, and they were all very good.  

Also, Ronto Roasters has the pod race engine outside "cooking" the food.  That was very cool.  They did a great job with it, when it fires up, it looks pretty real.

The one thing I did buy when I was there was a wood stormtrooper, very cool item.


----------



## Barnabus Collins

I also had the blue milk.  It was not bad.  It was a very thick and heavy slushy type drink, fruit flavored.  I think the best part of it was just the fact I was drinking blue milk in SWGE.  I did not try the green milk, and was told it is more of a citrus type drink.  I look forward to giving that a try.


----------



## Barnabus Collins

rentayenta said:


> I agree! We went two weekends ago and it is INCREDIBLE; every bit as amazing as Pandora in Animal Kingdom. Of course we were limited to just riding the Falcon and the immediate area but wow.
> 
> DH's CM preview is this weekend and the whole land will be open and explorable.



It is really impressive seeing the Falcon in all its life size glory.  Gave me the little kid warm and fuzzies when I first saw it.


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

OpieDoodle said:


> Oh wow that light saber looks awesome! I assumed it would be the same as the ones you can currently make at WDW and Disney Springs. Guess I need to start budgetting for that for our trip because I know my husband will want one!
> 
> That's crazy a cast member released a photo! You know they'll figure out who it was, why would you want to lose your job over something so silly!



Yeah, DD says they are much nicer than the plastic ones at WDW. 

She said they are definitely letting people go over this.  Which is why I'm being careful to only share what has come out already but may not have made it here yet; I'm not willing to risk her job!


----------



## Barnabus Collins

The light sabers you build are very cool.  I was going to get one, but realized I needed to put a little thought into it.  So far, I really like the one with the tooth on the bottom.


----------



## rentayenta

Barnabus Collins said:


> It is really impressive seeing the Falcon in all its life size glory.  Gave me the little kid warm and fuzzies when I first saw it.



Me too! It was pretty incredible!


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Barnabus Collins said:


> I also had the blue milk.  It was not bad.  It was a very thick and heavy slushy type drink, fruit flavored.  I think the best part of it was just the fact I was drinking blue milk in SWGE.  I did not try the green milk, and was told it is more of a citrus type drink.  I look forward to giving that a try.


Did the blue milk have a pronounced melon flavor? The descriptions have stated berry and melon, which sounds... like an odd combination to me.


----------



## Barnabus Collins

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Did the blue milk have a pronounced melon flavor? The descriptions have stated berry and melon, which sounds... like an odd combination to me.



It was more of a berry flavor to me.  The melon flavor seemed minimal.  A few I talked to liked the green milk better, but I have not tried that.


----------



## rteetz

Today's DL show


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

Good Morning America is supposed to have some people from DL on its show May 30th.    IDK exactly when or what details will be discussed, but it's about SWGE definitely.


----------



## pizzawanabe

Hey guys! On May 21st, I was able to experience Star Wars Land Cast Member Previews and had an amazing time! I am not a Cast Member, but I had a mutual friend that was able to get me in.
Here is just a couple of the random things I noticed:

Entertainment- All throughout the land was mini experiences with Storm Troopers, Kylo Ren, Chewbacca, and Rey. They were interacting with guests and walking throughout the land. I also noticed Storm Troopers on a roof of what seemed like a vehicle repair shop with land speeders and such to the left of the BTMR entrance.
Cast Members- All the Cast Members seemed very enthusiastic to be there! The cast members were also deep into their characters saying phrases like "Time is Credits" and saying "Bright Suns" and "Rising Moons" to us. Apparently there is a whole wide variety of approved Star Wars looking hairstyles for the CM so they can really change their look. I never had trouble identifying who was a cast member and who was a regular guest.
food and drinks- THEY ARE SOOOO EXPENSIVE. Blue/Green Milk is around $8 for about a 3/4th cup of slush. The Ronto Wrap from Ronto Roasters is very good but small for around $12.99. They really are pushing our budgets. Lines were around a 15-30 minute wait for Rontos Roasters and the Milk Stand. 20 Minute wait for Docking Bay 7. 5 Minute wait for Kat Saka's Kettle. Someone said the wait to get into the cantina was around an hour which is crazy.
Restrooms- Yes they are themed with cool, unique looking sinks, and they are pretty large in space.
Smuggler's Run- Overall, a pretty fun ride. The line starts to the left of the millennium falcon with three lines. One for Single Rider, one for Fastpass which isn't open, and another one for Standby. The Standby Line wrapped around the back of the millennium falcon and then into a building which housed many transport vehicles. The line continues to rise until you are on the second floor of the building which goes to a path wide large windows over looking the Millennium Falcon. After this, they then put us into a reshow room that was divided into two with the Hondo animatronic above you. Hondo was an amazing and fluid animatronic as they all say. Then the two groups split into different paths, each leading to another cast member who splits you into groups of six. They give you each a colored card with your listed job which can be either engineer, gunner, or pilot. They encourage trading of the cards. The waiting room is pretty small and usually very packed. They give your group a colored card and they allow you to look around until they call your group which usually always happened in a matter of 4-5 minutes. I did like how a CM showed me some of the Porg nests in the waiting room inside the milennium Falcon. You were then brought to a path that lead to the entrance of the cockpit, which has a cool video showing how each person was supposed to do their job. Overall the ride was fun and not as rough as Star Tours. The jobs were pretty self explanatory since you would just press or pull whatever lit up green. I was gunner once and engineer and I have to say that engineers get the short end of the stick because they are in the very back and they just have to basically press buttons when the team messes up. Also weird side note, I went single rider once and it was pretty confusing on where to go because once you go in, there were different paths that we can go to but no cast member or clear signs on where to go.I eventually found it, but I think that some people would find it very confusing. The wait went down as the reservation period went by and it was around 15 minutes near the 2.5 hour mark, but that amount skyrocketed when the next set of people entered the land due to a one hour overlap of reservation times.
Black Spire Outfitters- The area in between the shops felt pretty wide open and I didn't feel at all congested, but this can all change when they lift the reservations. With each store being a stand alone store, I can imagine that it will get really crowded. Each shop is also pretty small and I don't think that they can fit more than 20 people in each shop.
Droid Depot- I thought this area was pretty cool, the process of making a droid was pretty involved. I think the BB-8 was one of the only style of Droids that was available at the time. I liked how they had pieces of droids on a conveyor belt that you had to pick up and put in a basket in order to build it. They then send you to a building section where you build it yourself based on instructions that were given. You would mostly build it on your own, even screwing on some pieces with an automatic screwdriver. Their was also a button that you could press to get help from a cast member. When you are done building, you notify a cast member and they they do some pretty neat stuff activating it and telling you how to handle your droid. Then they put it in a Build A Bear Style box. It is pretty expensive at around $100 but it seemed like a fun experience. My friends did it and they were having a blast! The droid is really customizable and you can even change their personality with personality chips.
ROTR area- It was pretty empty crowd wise since their was not a lot of things to do in this area
They only had the Dasani themed water bottles during the CM previews.
If you really want to make a lightsaber at Savi's Workshop, head there first. The line tends to get long even though it costs $200!!!!! My friends did it, but I don't think the lightsabers were worth the money.
I'm not a huge Star Wars fan, but I managed to have a great time! I don't think you have to know all that much about Star Wars to get something out of this land.
Also random but PLEASE CHECK OUT DOK ONDORS IF YOU WANT TO SEE COOL CREATURE ANIMATRONICS. THEY ARE SUPER COOL AND THROUGHOUT THE STORE. However their wasn't any clear signage and it was a bit hard to find out where this store is. It is across the way from Rontos Roasters, left of a really cool and giant statue.

I loved how all of the CM referred to the Millennium Falcon as a hunk of junk, and even the photo pass photographers asked why we wanted to take a picture next to a piece of junk
If you want to do the Lightsaber making experience, I would head there first as waits could skyrocket with it being a very small experience. Every time I walked in this area there was around 30 people waiting in a waiting courtyard they had.
I found two bathrooms so far but there may be more. One is near Black Spire Outfitters and another one is near the Milk Stand. I noticed that there are also family bathrooms.
A cast member told me there was two consistencies of the Blue/Green milk, with the slushy version being sold in the Milk Stand and a liquid non slushy version sold in Docking Bay 7. I'm not sure if this is true, can anybody confirm?
There is a cool robot in Rontos Roasters where the Pod Racer is cooking the meat. There is also different star wars creatures being cooked on a rotisserie which is a little bit morbid but cool I guess.
Dok- Ondar's has many animatronic creatures, in glass containers. My favorite ones are the slimy creatures in water which move and breath. There was also what I think was a baby Sarlacc, but you can see it's body and its intestines moving underground.
I found that there was spaces for shade and room for trees to grow, but I could see the land being very hot in there
In the vehicle repair shop with land speeders and such to the left of the BTMR entrance, there was a radio that had someone speaking from it and also music playing.


----------



## midnight star

pizzawanabe said:


> The wait went down as the reservation period went by and it was around 15 minutes near the 2.5 hour mark, but that amount skyrocketed when the next set of people entered the land due to a one hour overlap of reservation times.


Good to know. I wonder if this will hold true for regular reservation period?


----------



## EmJ

Barnabus Collins said:


> Yes, I went to Ronto Roasters, as they had the shortest line.  My friend and I each got a Ronto Wrap, and it was very good.  It has sausage and pork with slaw, and was very tasty.  They also had 3 drinks there that we got.  We wanted to try all 3, and they were all very good.
> 
> Also, Ronto Roasters has the pod race engine outside "cooking" the food.  That was very cool.  They did a great job with it, when it fires up, it looks pretty real.
> 
> The one thing I did buy when I was there was a wood stormtrooper, very cool item.


DH wants to know if you can post a picture of the wood stormtrooper and its cost. This is actually very funny because he ordinarily does not acknowledge my message board activities. So he is invested


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

midnight star said:


> Good to know. I wonder if this will hold true for regular reservation period?


I would think that it would just because of the mentioned overlap.


----------



## angai379

How early is everyone thinking of lining up for opening day merch? My reservation isn’t until 11, and I truly want something dated. Of course I’ll be buying way too many other things, but I figured I’d start with opening day merch.


----------



## DisMomMT

I am curious about Opening Day March.  We won’t arrive until about 2 in the afternoon and I think it would be really special for my kids to get something dated and exclusive since we will be there but I don’t know arriving so late how much will be left and if we would just end up standing in line our entire time I’m not sure it would be worth it.


----------



## socaldisneylover

DisMomMT said:


> I am curious about Opening Day March.  We won’t arrive until about 2 in the afternoon and I think it would be really special for my kids to get something dated and exclusive since we will be there but I don’t know arriving so late how much will be left and if we would just end up standing in line our entire time I’m not sure it would be worth it.



I'm sure Disney is releasing enough stuff, that you will be able to find something dated.  Some items may already be sold out though, and so there may be less selection available, but I'm sure they're going to have more than enough to go around on some things, because after all....they know there will be a lot of people there that day and weekend, and they want to make all the $$$$$$$ they can.

Hard to predict what types of lines there will still be in the afternoon, but I would expect the worst of them will be in the morning.  I was there for the 50th, and remember not only waiting in line outside the gates, but then for about 3 1/2 hours after the park actually opened, just so I could purchase the Pin exclusive to that day.  My point is that the lines will probably be horrible in the morning, but perhaps not as bad later on, as soon as all the die hard souvenir purchasers have finished.


----------



## rstevens333

I have been wondering where the bathrooms are for months now! heh.


----------



## wench

Lesley Wake said:


> And a photo someone on Twitter showed of the carrying case is a backpack. Which you can partially unzip so the droid can look out!


The backpacks are not the carrying case that comes with the droid though.  The backpacks are another $40.00 on top of the droid cost.


----------



## midnight star

wench said:


> The backpacks are not the carrying case that comes with the droid though.  The backpacks are another $40.00 on top of the droid cost.


I think they're considered accessories! Good to know the price!


----------



## Barnabus Collins

The wooden stormtrooper was $39.99.  It is about 10, maybe 11 inches tall.  I will post a picture as soon as I am able.


----------



## Barnabus Collins

Here is one picture.


----------



## Barnabus Collins

Here is another.


----------



## smartlabelprint

DisMomMT said:


> I am curious about Opening Day March.  We won’t arrive until about 2 in the afternoon and I think it would be really special for my kids to get something dated and exclusive since we will be there but I don’t know arriving so late how much will be left and if we would just end up standing in line our entire time I’m not sure it would be worth it.


Last year there was something special released. Everyone reported on here that there were people waiting in 3 hour lines in the morning. They walked right in the store and purchased in the afternoon with no wait. I agree they may be sold out of some things but it’s worth it for you to see what’s left once you get there IMO.


----------



## midnight star

smartlabelprint said:


> Last year there was something special released. Everyone reported on here that there were people waiting in 3 hour lines in the morning. They walked right in the store and purchased in the afternoon with no wait. I agree they may be sold out of some things but it’s worth it for you to see what’s left once you get there IMO.


Omg was it the Mickey cups? That was ridiculously crazy! It calmed down in the afternoon, and now they are sold all over the place lol. But I wonder how long these waits will be since line ups begin at 2 am ?


----------



## smartlabelprint

midnight star said:


> Omg was it the Mickey cups? That was ridiculously crazy! It calmed down in the afternoon, and now they are sold all over the place lol. But I wonder how long these waits will be since line ups begin at 2 am ?


I can’t remember. I just know it sounded pretty ironic that people lined up and they could have walked up in the afternoon. Haha! I think this will be different-Disney is hyping it up with the line thing.


----------



## Dixie1337

gypsy_at_heart said:


> Now I'm more excited lol
> 
> I wonder if those will be all the droid part options, or if there will be others....
> 
> I'm not sure if I want a BB Series or R Series yet.... leaning a bit towards BB. I don't want a BB8 or R2 clone though, I'd rather something of my own. hmmmmm the choices.... I like the Blue BB body, but not fond of the head.



If they offered R2-KT colours I have to admit I’d have a hard time not buying one.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

@Barnabus Collins: Which shop had the stormtrooper? And how did you feel about your time window? Did you feel that 4 hours was enough time to get a good feel for things or did you feel rushed and unable to do what you wanted?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

For those who have visited SWGE already, has anyone had any experience with or heard anything about DAS and MFSR?


----------



## Sue M

Barnabus Collins said:


> So I got a chance to go to the cast member preview for SWGE.  I am not a cast member, but was lucky enough to have a friend take me as their guest.
> 
> I will say SWGE is incredible.  The land is very big, and there are many places to walk around and explore.  I really love the atmosphere for the land, it is exceptional.
> 
> To see the ships and buildings is truly incredible.  I will say they have a serious hit on their hands with SWGE, and I cannot wait to go back.
> 
> The Falcon ride is so much fun, and seeing all the characters walking around made the entire area feel incredibly immersive.
> 
> If you are a Star Wars fan, you will lose yourself in the land, it is quite a sight!


I’m going in August, and just hope I can get in. Trying to keep my expectations down, I have no idea how they’re going to handle entrance to the land or ride. And if we’ll be able to get in.


----------



## socaldisneylover

Sue M said:


> I’m going in August, and just hope I can get in. Trying to keep my expectations down, I have no idea how they’re going to handle entrance to the land or ride. And if we’ll be able to get in.



I would imagine they'll be doing the Virtual Queue process through the Summer at the very least.  There's been talk about how that will work, but I'm sure much more will be known once June 24 arrives, and it gets implemented, and it becomes apparent how people think it's working out.


----------



## Castillo Mom

Bianca and Bernard said:


> She met the head of Disney parks (Bob Chapek) yesterday at Dok Onders.  She's over the moon.  The guy who actually designed the lightsabers for the experience (well, head of that group) was there a few weeks ago, and talked with her and the other CMs for a long time about Savi's
> 
> 
> DD said how long you wait to make a lightsaber is not important.  What is important is you protecting those you love from the forces that will harm them.
> 
> 
> 
> In reality, it depends on how long it takes the person in front of you to make their choices and do their build.



I love how your daughter talked to you as a village!  My DIL met some higher-ups from Lucasfilm about a week ago and did the same.  They praised her and said she played her part well.  She’s super excited that she’s working in the land during opening ceremonies next week.

Our kids will have some cool stories to tell for sure!


----------



## EmJ

Barnabus Collins said:


> Here is one picture.


Thank you!


----------



## EmJ

EmJ said:


> Thank you!



Also, DH was only kind of excited about this trip (in March 2020) because he wasn’t sure how “awesome” SWGE would be. But now that all the photos and reviews are coming out, he’s asked when we will be able to go back a second time  We’ve never been to Disney anything before, but I’m considering upgrading our tickets in the park to the Flex Pass so that we can come back in February 2021 for “cheap”!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

EmJ said:


> ... I’m considering upgrading our tickets in the park to the Flex Pass so that we can come back in February 2021 for “cheap”!


Sounds like you're getting sucked into the DLR vortex!


----------



## EmJ

theluckyrabbit said:


> Sounds like you're getting sucked into the DLR vortex!


It’s happening!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

EmJ said:


> It’s happening!


One of us!  One of us!  One of us!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Skyegirl1999 said:


> One of us!  One of us!  One of us!..



Sort of like a DIS version of the Borg, but in a good way!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

theluckyrabbit said:


> Sort of like a DIS version of the Borg, but in a good way!


Resistance is futile...


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

theluckyrabbit said:


> For those who have visited SWGE already, has anyone had any experience with or heard anything about DAS and MFSR?



DD said that there will be accomodations but she was unsure exactly what was going to happen.  Said that her lead said things will change during the soft opening period, since it's a 'trial' phase, and they are using the time to dial things in. 



Castillo Mom said:


> I love how your daughter talked to you as a village!  My DIL met some higher-ups from Lucasfilm about a week ago and did the same.  They praised her and said she played her part well.  She’s super excited that she’s working in the land during opening ceremonies next week.
> 
> Our kids will have some cool stories to tell for sure!



To be part of something this big, that is amazing!  She said that she handled being in character with the bigwigs around, no problem, but if Mark Hamill were to show up, she might cry on stage.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Bianca and Bernard said:


> DD said that there will be accomodations but she was unsure exactly what was going to happen.  Said that her lead said things will change during the soft opening period, since it's a 'trial' phase, and they are using the time to dial things in...



That's what the plaids have been saying, too. They think the currently unused FP line will be used for DAS return times, but they didn't know whether those times would have to be requested at the kiosks outside SWGE (closest ones would be by HM and by Dumbo) or if CMs would use handheld devices at the ride line. I think the handhelds make more sense.


----------



## kpd6901

EmJ said:


> Also, DH was only kind of excited about this trip (in March 2020) because he wasn’t sure how “awesome” SWGE would be. But now that all the photos and reviews are coming out, he’s asked when we will be able to go back a second time  We’ve never been to Disney anything before, but I’m considering upgrading our tickets in the park to the Flex Pass so that we can come back in February 2021 for “cheap”!


We had long-term planned that we would return to WDW in 2021, specifically to visit SWGE after the crowds settle into a more stable routine. We planned our Nov 2018 trip knowing we wouldn't be back until then, and specifically wanted to avoid the massive crowds even though we love SW in our family. We had this DL trip planned bc it coincided with a separate business trip and the dates were set. We were glad our mid June trip would almost assuredly be prior to SWGE opening. It's so weirdly amazing that we now get to experience it like this, without the massive crowds, and then we can look forward to experience RotR at WDW in 2021 and to also compare any changes to the land after Operations has control for a couple of years....and I wonder how long "our reputation follows us" with MFSR a couple of  years later and from one coast to the other.


----------



## kpd6901

theluckyrabbit said:


> That's what the plaids have been saying, too. They think the currently unused FP line will be used for DAS return times, but they didn't know whether those times would have to be requested at the kiosks outside SWGE (closest ones would be by HM and by Dumbo) or if CMs would use handheld devices at the ride line. I think the handhelds make more sense.


This, plus this from a spoiler tagged review about the ride in another thread: "Everyone has to activate their consoles as soon as they sit down. This is how the ride knows what positions are filled."

My DS6 who would use DAS told us he wants to just ride and watch. So, here is to hoping he can just get into his assigned/selected seat (we are a party of 5, so we at least would have a large amount of say in which seat he goes into) and not activate the console.  We assume he would like being a Gunner, but if he does merely want to "enjoy the ride", letting him sit in an "empty" would be ideal.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

kpd6901 said:


> This, plus this from a spoiler tagged review about the ride in another thread: "Everyone has to activate their consoles as soon as they sit down. This is how the ride knows what positions are filled."
> 
> My DS6 who would use DAS told us he wants to just ride and watch. So, here is to hoping he can just get into his assigned/selected seat (we are a party of 5, so we at least would have a large amount of say in which seat he goes into) and not activate the console.  We assume he would like being a Gunner, but if he does merely want to "enjoy the ride", letting him sit in an "empty" would be ideal.


From a post up thread, someone said that there is an autopilot option at each seat for those who just want to ride, not play.


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

https://www.disneytouristblog.com/star-wars-land-opening-parking-wristbands-stormtroopers/


We’ll start with what’s _obviously _the most exciting topic here, and that’s parking. Disneyland has announced that the Mickey & Friends Parking Structure will open at midnight on May 31, 2019. Disney has stressed that they don’t want guests arriving prior to then, nor do they want people hovering around the surface streets of Anaheim.

Beginning June 1, Disneyland will open the Mickey & Friends Parking Structure no later than 5:30 a.m. each morning, for an unspecified duration (we’re going to assume at least the duration of the summer). This is despite the park opening at 8 a.m. each morning, or 7 a.m. some days with Extra Magic Hours. It’s also despite Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge operating on a reservations system with no standby line…

Disneyland has also stressed that there is no need to even arrive early thanks to this time slot system. Everyone with a reservation will be admitted to Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge, and no one without a reservation will gain access. Pretty cut and dry.


Second, even though 5:30 a.m. seems really early, getting to the parking structure around 6 a.m. isn’t the worst idea in the world. It allows guests to beat rush hour traffic on I-5, as well as the surges at the parking toll booths, bag check lines, and be among the first at the turnstiles.

Arriving to Mickey & Friends at 7 a.m. for an 8 a.m. opening time is potentially too late–the lines for everything could very well take over an hour by that point


Finally, there’s the practical reality that Disneyland fans are an obsessive bunch. Disneyland diehards love to wait in lines overnight and/or for unnecessarily long amounts of time. If Mickey & Friends is not open when fans want to start waiting in line, they _will _simply drive in circles around the surface streets of Anaheim, or outside the parking structure.

Disney’s relationship with Anaheim is already strained, and having fans “loiter” around town causing congestion and headaches certainly wouldn’t help with that. Kudos to Disney for recognizing this and opting to open Mickey & Friends earlier than truly necessary.


s for how Disneyland plans on limiting guests to only their 4-hour reservation slot in Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge, that’ll be accomplished via colored wristbands. Each time slot will have a different color wristband, and Cast Members will do a slow sweep of guests whose time slots have ended, similarly to how the parks do this for hard ticket events like the Halloween party.

*Following each four-hour time slot, Disneyland Cast Members will turn away guests with expired wristbands attempting to enter the Millennium Falcon: Smugglers Run line, buy drinks at Oga’s Cantina, dine at Docking Bay 7 counter service restaurant, and build items at Savi’s Workshop or Droid Depot. Beyond that, Disney has suggested that they won’t allow guests to jump into line as the clock expires on their time slot (a common end-of-night practice), but no specifics have been provided ther*

Disney hopes to manage crowd flow and have guests explore other areas of the land first rather than darting straight to the Smugglers Run attraction.

The goal is to keep the wait times for Smugglers Run under two hours by persuading guests to postpone their rides on the attraction until the second or third hour of their visit when wait times will be lower. No word on how this will be accomplished, but we’re guessing either via inflated wait times at the start


As part of those sweeps for guests who overstay their welcome, there will be ‘show’ element, consisting of a squadron of Stormtroopers who act as enforcement. These Stormtroopers will attempt to escort guests out of the land, which should be on theme, amusing, but perhaps ineffective. (Should guests somehow elude them or refuse to leave, security will get involved at some point.)

Overall, there’s still a lot on the operational front that Disneyland needs to figure out before Star Wars Land officially opens. Cast Member previews are currently underway, and some of the lessons learned during those will likely be applied to the first month of operations. Of course, that’s an entirely different, more limited and controlled scenario. Even with the best laid plans, much of the opening will be trial by fire. Expect real time adjustments made as Disneyland learns what does and does not work with Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge. Stay tuned.


----------



## kpd6901

theluckyrabbit said:


> From a post up thread, someone said that there is an autopilot option at each seat for those who just want to ride, not play.


Correct, I do remember seeing that, but then, we heard that for gunners, there is an automatic and manual mode, where one auto still requires shooting, but manual requires more than simply shooting. So perhaps the earlier discussion of "auto mode" refers to something like this, where there is still an interactivity function, albeit less involved than full on manual. At least, that's where my confusion/concern kicked back in.


----------



## BadPinkTink

ok, seeing as we have a few people who have been to the CM previews, there is a  few questions which they may be able to answer

Did the CM preview you attend have a 4 hour time slot?
Are the CM preview timeslots the same as the reservation timeslots ie 8am to 12pm, 11am to 3pm, 2pm to 5pm, 4pm to 8pm, 8pm to midnight?
Did you get a wristband for the CM preview?
What happened at the end of your time slot? Did you voluntarily leave or were you asked / requested / swept out?


----------



## RomCom

BadPinkTink said:


> ok, seeing as we have a few people who have been to the CM previews, there is a  few questions which they may be able to answer
> 
> Did the CM preview you attend have a 4 hour time slot?
> Are the CM preview timeslots the same as the reservation timeslots ie 8am to 12pm, 11am to 3pm, 2pm to 5pm, 4pm to 8pm, 8pm to midnight?
> Did you get a wristband for the CM preview?
> What happened at the end of your time slot? Did you voluntarily leave or were you asked / requested / swept out?



Not a cast member obviously but I belong to a FB group for Galaxy Edge and I saw cast members post a photo of their wristbands. They had wristbands that said 10am-2pm so at least in their case they had wristbands and they were 4 hours but not the same time slot as the reservations.


----------



## pharmama

Bianca and Bernard said:


> As part of those sweeps for guests who overstay their welcome, there will be ‘show’ element, consisting of a squadron of Stormtroopers who act as enforcement. These Stormtroopers will attempt to escort guests out of the land, which should be on theme, amusing, but perhaps ineffective. (Should guests somehow elude them or refuse to leave, security will get involved at some point.)



I have a feeling they will have to ditch this pretty fast and/or only do it for one or two groups/guests as a show.  Otherwise people will stay just because they WANT to be escorted out by Stormtroopers...


----------



## Lauren in NC

pharmama said:


> I have a feeling they will have to ditch this pretty fast and/or only do it for one or two groups/guests as a show.  Otherwise people will stay just because they WANT to be escorted out by Stormtroopers...



I'm wondering if they'll just do it by default at the end of the each reservation period. That way everyone gets that "experience" and it would be a pretty fun introduction for the new group coming in.


----------



## Sue M

pharmama said:


> I have a feeling they will have to ditch this pretty fast and/or only do it for one or two groups/guests as a show.  Otherwise people will stay just because they WANT to be escorted out by Stormtroopers...


That’s what I was thinking too.  People will want to be escorted out by Stormtroopers!  My 20+yr old daughter would think it would be so cool!


----------



## BobCharlie

Would it be best to use a Magic Morning for an 8am-12pm reservation day (June 4th)? Maybe we'd be able to get in line for SWGE sooner that way, but then I feel like I'd sort of be wasting it just waiting around. Any opinions?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

BobCharlie said:


> Would it be best to use a Magic Morning for an 8am-12pm reservation day (June 4th)? Maybe we'd be able to get in line for SWGE sooner that way, but then I feel like I'd sort of be wasting it just waiting around. Any opinions?


I’d wait and decide after we know how line-ups work. 

Also, I’ll be there that same time slot!


----------



## pinksand

Barnabus Collins said:


> Here is another.



The wooden Stormtrooper doll looks just like the one young Jyn Erso had in the opening scene of ROGUE ONE! (I'm sure that's no accident).

Just 2 PSAs for those going to SWGE:
1. I've been reading the Star Wars Galaxy's Edge comic series that just came out - it offers a bit of insight into the history and backstory of Batuu and Black Spire Outpost! It explains the baby sarlaac that someone saw in a shop on this thread.

2. Maybe I said this way upthread, but since the CM's have fictional SW backstories, it might be fun to head to Wookieepedia and invent your own Star Wars story to prepare for your interactions with the CM's.  I'm working on mine.  I just thought it might make it more fun than to say "Oh, Earth" when CM's ask where you're from and the like.  The trip reports I've heard so far indicate that the land is so immersive and the CM's are happy to play along, so I just thought that would make it more fun.


----------



## momto3pirates

My DH has bad motion sickness on 3D/virtual reality rides. Can’t do Star Tours. He did FOP last year and made it through but said never again. We will be there June 3 and need to know if this is something he can try or not.


----------



## dieumeye

If you mean the Smuggler's Run ride, yes, it's a motion simulator, and someone who has ridden it should be able to provide specifics if you need.

If you do mean RotR, then that is more like a classic dark ride along the lines of Indy, but will not be open until later this year at a yet to be announced date.


----------



## njchris

dieumeye said:


> If you mean the Smuggler's Run ride, yes, it's a motion simulator, and someone who has ridden it should be able to provide specifics if you need.
> 
> If you do mean RotR, then that is more like a classic dark ride along the lines of Indy, but will not be open until later this year at a yet to be announced date.


I didn't think the RotR vehicle is going to rock around like the indy one, but it's more about the visuals around you.  Just based on nothing but people not holding on for dear life in the pics like you'd see for Indy/Dinosaur rides.


----------



## njchris

BobCharlie said:


> Would it be best to use a Magic Morning for an 8am-12pm reservation day (June 4th)? Maybe we'd be able to get in line for SWGE sooner that way, but then I feel like I'd sort of be wasting it just waiting around. Any opinions?


I have a feeling they will be checking your reservation an hour or more before the entry time and you'll get a wrist band with date/time on it (so you can't re-use it).  that will be looked at as you walk into the land (or que for the land if you show up early).


----------



## dieumeye

njchris said:


> I didn't think the RotR vehicle is going to rock around like the indy one, but it's more about the visuals around you.  Just based on nothing but people not holding on for dear life in the pics like you'd see for Indy/Dinosaur rides.


Yeah, I didn't mean literally rockin' & rollin' like Indy, just an "action oriented" dark ride... as opposed to dark rides like HM & Little Mermaid. Action in the sense that there are supposedly sections with quick stops/starts, turns, backwards, and being "ejected" in an escape pod.


----------



## wench

pinksand said:


> The wooden Stormtrooper doll looks just like the one young Jyn Erso had in the opening scene of ROGUE ONE! (I'm sure that's no accident).
> 
> Just 2 PSAs for those going to SWGE:
> 1. I've been reading the Star Wars Galaxy's Edge comic series that just came out - it offers a bit of insight into the history and backstory of Batuu and Black Spire Outpost! It explains the baby sarlaac that someone saw in a shop on this thread.
> 
> 2. Maybe I said this way upthread, but since the CM's have fictional SW backstories, it might be fun to head to Wookieepedia and invent your own Star Wars story to prepare for your interactions with the CM's.  I'm working on mine.  I just thought it might make it more fun than to say "Oh, Earth" when CM's ask where you're from and the like.  The trip reports I've heard so far indicate that the land is so immersive and the CM's are happy to play along, so I just thought that would make it more fun.


No the doll wasn’t an accident.  In the merchandise presentations at SW Celebration, they were calling out that the doll was modeled Jyn’s.  The one they were showing was meant to be more of a collector piece though, so it might be pricey.


----------



## EmJ

pharmama said:


> I have a feeling they will have to ditch this pretty fast and/or only do it for one or two groups/guests as a show.  Otherwise people will stay just because they WANT to be escorted out by Stormtroopers...


OMG yes. My DH would LOVE to be escorted out by a Stormtrooper. He'd stand in the middle of SWGE waving his wrist around just to be noticed and escorted. I seriously hope Disney isn't actually considering this, as it's going to be very counterproductive.


----------



## EmJ

dieumeye said:


> Yeah, I didn't mean literally rockin' & rollin' like Indy, just an "action oriented" dark ride... as opposed to dark rides like HM & Little Mermaid. Action in the sense that there are supposedly sections with quick stops/starts, turns, backwards, and being "ejected" in an escape pod.


What is it about this ride that Disney can't get to work? I mean, obviously the mechanics are very technical, but it doesn't sound like anything that hasn't been accomplished in Indy or something like Forbidden Journey or some of the other more advanced dark ride coasters. Are there any rumors out there about this at all?


----------



## Malcon10t

EmJ said:


> What is it about this ride that Disney can't get to work? I mean, obviously the mechanics are very technical, but it doesn't sound like anything that hasn't been accomplished in Indy or something like Forbidden Journey or some of the other more advanced dark ride coasters. Are there any rumors out there about this at all?


What are you referring to?  The fact that it won't open til August?    I think a bigger issue is permits for Anaheim and DOSH requirements.  They opted to open early with only 1 ride as opposed to waiting 2 months to have both rides up.


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

Hi, could someone give a short summary of prices for items in SWGE and, from what's been seen so far, line patterns for Falcon?


----------



## lalasmama

EmJ said:


> What is it about this ride that Disney can't get to work? I mean, obviously the mechanics are very technical, but it doesn't sound like anything that hasn't been accomplished in Indy or something like Forbidden Journey or some of the other more advanced dark ride coasters. Are there any rumors out there about this at all?


Uunlike the rides you mention (I think), RotR will be a trackless ride system with additional movements, so it's a bit of a technical marvel in the making.... I heard it was having a tough time transitioning from section to section, but honestly can't remember where I heard it.


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

EmJ said:


> OMG yes. My DH would LOVE to be escorted out by a Stormtrooper. He'd stand in the middle of SWGE waving his wrist around just to be noticed and escorted. I seriously hope Disney isn't actually considering this, as it's going to be very counterproductive.


Honestly my dad probably would too....


----------



## njchris

I'm guessing they don't really escort you out but sorta have checkpoints you can't get past and they will tell you to head towards the exit.


----------



## DLgal

EmJ said:


> What is it about this ride that Disney can't get to work? I mean, obviously the mechanics are very technical, but it doesn't sound like anything that hasn't been accomplished in Indy or something like Forbidden Journey or some of the other more advanced dark ride coasters. Are there any rumors out there about this at all?



They can't get the trackless vehicles working reliably. Probably an issue with sensors and safety mechanisms. I have heard the ride cannot operate for more than about 10 minutes before triggering an e stop.


----------



## wench

StarSpeckledSky said:


> Honestly my dad probably would too....


For prices, check out the dan-o channel on youtube.


----------



## RedM94

I am still trying to process all of the information coming from SWGE thus far.  My son and I really want to experience Savi's workshop and the droid depot experiences.  What if you go through the 20 minute experience at Savi¡s And decide it not worth the price of admission?

Is there a way to experience the final products before deciding to make a purchase?


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz

More reviews

https://www.wdwmagic.com/attraction...-early-reviews-for-star-wars-galaxys-edge.htm


----------



## midnight star

The reviews of the ride sound very complicated to me. I know it's supposed to be interactive, but I like attractions that require little effort from me...hope I don't mess it up for whatever group I'm in when I ride it lol


----------



## EmJ

Malcon10t said:


> What are you referring to?  The fact that it won't open til August?    I think a bigger issue is permits for Anaheim and DOSH requirements.  They opted to open early with only 1 ride as opposed to waiting 2 months to have both rides up.


Is it scheduled to open in August? Disney's official line is "later this year", but I've heard (rumored) not until 2020. I thought they just couldn't make it work, not that it was on schedule for an August opening, but I could be wrong.


----------



## EmJ

lalasmama said:


> Uunlike the rides you mention (I think), RotR will be a trackless ride system with additional movements, so it's a bit of a technical marvel in the making.... I heard it was having a tough time transitioning from section to section, but honestly can't remember where I heard it.


Ah. Trackless vehicles. I can't even picture what that would look like, so kudos to whatever engineer is trying to make it go. I'm sure Disney is very frustrated.


----------



## alvernon90

Can someone who watched the DJ Rex review please post the main points of the review.  Eight minutes of video to deliver 15 seconds worth of information is why the internet sucks today!


----------



## EmJ

RedM94 said:


> I am still trying to process all of the information coming from SWGE thus far.  My son and I really want to experience Savi's workshop and the droid depot experiences.  What if you go through the 20 minute experience at Savi¡s And decide it not worth the price of admission?
> 
> Is there a way to experience the final products before deciding to make a purchase?


I cannot speak to this definitively, but there was a detailed report of the Savi's experience on Reddit, and the poster was very clear that you could not gain entry into Savi's unless you committed to purchasing the lightsaber. Once you were in, there was a whole ceremony surrounding the saber selection and build. DH will want to do it, but my son and I will sit it out because there is NO way we need $600 worth of custom built lightsabers laying around.

ETA: I don't know whether this is the same at Droid Depot. I've already promised the boy a red R2 unit, so if it comes to it, I'll take him to Droid Depot while DH goes to Savi's. I guess that just means we will have to make a second trip to swap experiences!


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

We probably won't be going to Savi's - really popular and expensive - but we might go to Droid Depot. Not for the experience though, for the other items (R2D2 interactive toy in particular). you can access droid depot and not make a custom droid, right?

Anyways I was really hoping for an Ewok or something in the creatures store....


----------



## DLgal

EmJ said:


> Ah. Trackless vehicles. I can't even picture what that would look like, so kudos to whatever engineer is trying to make it go. I'm sure Disney is very frustrated.



Disney outsourced the trackless technology for this ride. Now, it doesn't work right. Should have developed the tech in house.


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

pizzawanabe said:


> Hey guys! On May 21st, I was able to experience Star Wars Land Cast Member Previews and had an amazing time! I am not a Cast Member, but I had a mutual friend that was able to get me in.
> Here is just a couple of the random things I noticed:
> 
> Entertainment- All throughout the land was mini experiences with Storm Troopers, Kylo Ren, Chewbacca, and Rey. They were interacting with guests and walking throughout the land. I also noticed Storm Troopers on a roof of what seemed like a vehicle repair shop with land speeders and such to the left of the BTMR entrance.
> Cast Members- All the Cast Members seemed very enthusiastic to be there! The cast members were also deep into their characters saying phrases like "Time is Credits" and saying "Bright Suns" and "Rising Moons" to us. Apparently there is a whole wide variety of approved Star Wars looking hairstyles for the CM so they can really change their look. I never had trouble identifying who was a cast member and who was a regular guest.
> food and drinks- THEY ARE SOOOO EXPENSIVE. Blue/Green Milk is around $8 for about a 3/4th cup of slush. The Ronto Wrap from Ronto Roasters is very good but small for around $12.99. They really are pushing our budgets. Lines were around a 15-30 minute wait for Rontos Roasters and the Milk Stand. 20 Minute wait for Docking Bay 7. 5 Minute wait for Kat Saka's Kettle. Someone said the wait to get into the cantina was around an hour which is crazy.
> Restrooms- Yes they are themed with cool, unique looking sinks, and they are pretty large in space.
> Smuggler's Run- Overall, a pretty fun ride. The line starts to the left of the millennium falcon with three lines. One for Single Rider, one for Fastpass which isn't open, and another one for Standby. The Standby Line wrapped around the back of the millennium falcon and then into a building which housed many transport vehicles. The line continues to rise until you are on the second floor of the building which goes to a path wide large windows over looking the Millennium Falcon. After this, they then put us into a reshow room that was divided into two with the Hondo animatronic above you. Hondo was an amazing and fluid animatronic as they all say. Then the two groups split into different paths, each leading to another cast member who splits you into groups of six. They give you each a colored card with your listed job which can be either engineer, gunner, or pilot. They encourage trading of the cards. The waiting room is pretty small and usually very packed. They give your group a colored card and they allow you to look around until they call your group which usually always happened in a matter of 4-5 minutes. I did like how a CM showed me some of the Porg nests in the waiting room inside the milennium Falcon. You were then brought to a path that lead to the entrance of the cockpit, which has a cool video showing how each person was supposed to do their job. Overall the ride was fun and not as rough as Star Tours. The jobs were pretty self explanatory since you would just press or pull whatever lit up green. I was gunner once and engineer and I have to say that engineers get the short end of the stick because they are in the very back and they just have to basically press buttons when the team messes up. Also weird side note, I went single rider once and it was pretty confusing on where to go because once you go in, there were different paths that we can go to but no cast member or clear signs on where to go.I eventually found it, but I think that some people would find it very confusing. The wait went down as the reservation period went by and it was around 15 minutes near the 2.5 hour mark, but that amount skyrocketed when the next set of people entered the land due to a one hour overlap of reservation times.
> Black Spire Outfitters- The area in between the shops felt pretty wide open and I didn't feel at all congested, but this can all change when they lift the reservations. With each store being a stand alone store, I can imagine that it will get really crowded. Each shop is also pretty small and I don't think that they can fit more than 20 people in each shop.
> Droid Depot- I thought this area was pretty cool, the process of making a droid was pretty involved. I think the BB-8 was one of the only style of Droids that was available at the time. I liked how they had pieces of droids on a conveyor belt that you had to pick up and put in a basket in order to build it. They then send you to a building section where you build it yourself based on instructions that were given. You would mostly build it on your own, even screwing on some pieces with an automatic screwdriver. Their was also a button that you could press to get help from a cast member. When you are done building, you notify a cast member and they they do some pretty neat stuff activating it and telling you how to handle your droid. Then they put it in a Build A Bear Style box. It is pretty expensive at around $100 but it seemed like a fun experience. My friends did it and they were having a blast! The droid is really customizable and you can even change their personality with personality chips.
> ROTR area- It was pretty empty crowd wise since their was not a lot of things to do in this area
> They only had the Dasani themed water bottles during the CM previews.
> If you really want to make a lightsaber at Savi's Workshop, head there first. The line tends to get long even though it costs $200!!!!! My friends did it, but I don't think the lightsabers were worth the money.
> I'm not a huge Star Wars fan, but I managed to have a great time! I don't think you have to know all that much about Star Wars to get something out of this land.
> Also random but PLEASE CHECK OUT DOK ONDORS IF YOU WANT TO SEE COOL CREATURE ANIMATRONICS. THEY ARE SUPER COOL AND THROUGHOUT THE STORE. However their wasn't any clear signage and it was a bit hard to find out where this store is. It is across the way from Rontos Roasters, left of a really cool and giant statue.
> 
> I loved how all of the CM referred to the Millennium Falcon as a hunk of junk, and even the photo pass photographers asked why we wanted to take a picture next to a piece of junk
> If you want to do the Lightsaber making experience, I would head there first as waits could skyrocket with it being a very small experience. Every time I walked in this area there was around 30 people waiting in a waiting courtyard they had.
> I found two bathrooms so far but there may be more. One is near Black Spire Outfitters and another one is near the Milk Stand. I noticed that there are also family bathrooms.
> A cast member told me there was two consistencies of the Blue/Green milk, with the slushy version being sold in the Milk Stand and a liquid non slushy version sold in Docking Bay 7. I'm not sure if this is true, can anybody confirm?
> There is a cool robot in Rontos Roasters where the Pod Racer is cooking the meat. There is also different star wars creatures being cooked on a rotisserie which is a little bit morbid but cool I guess.
> Dok- Ondar's has many animatronic creatures, in glass containers. My favorite ones are the slimy creatures in water which move and breath. There was also what I think was a baby Sarlacc, but you can see it's body and its intestines moving underground.
> I found that there was spaces for shade and room for trees to grow, but I could see the land being very hot in there
> In the vehicle repair shop with land speeders and such to the left of the BTMR entrance, there was a radio that had someone speaking from it and also music playing.


I was wondering if, from this experience, you had any tips for an order to visit attractions in SWGE? From your post I gained that you should wait to about the middle of your reservation for Falcon? Of course I understand that this may change when SWGE actually opens


----------



## Skyegirl1999

EmJ said:


> Is it scheduled to open in August? Disney's official line is "later this year", but I've heard (rumored) not until 2020. I thought they just couldn't make it work, not that it was on schedule for an August opening, but I could be wrong.


I've read August from a few non-official sources - like there's a parenting magazine here in OC that reported that it's opening in August, and I think maybe the AAA magazine said the same thing?  That's not official from Disney and could easily be a misunderstanding, old information, or even confusion with the WDW SWGE opening, though...


----------



## kpd6901

Disney Parks just announced a new SWGE crowd control measure for June: Soarin' is back over California. I am kidding of course, but we were not planning on riding it, since it is identical to WDW. Well, I guess we need to ride it now. https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ted-time/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo0523190529190001C


----------



## kpd6901

It also has like legit laser blast effects and potentially a Tower of Terror drop sequence as well, all with trackless vehicles. Definitely the most ambitious ride technology they have attempted.


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

RedM94 said:


> I am still trying to process all of the information coming from SWGE thus far.  My son and I really want to experience Savi's workshop and the droid depot experiences.  What if you go through the 20 minute experience at Savi¡s And decide it not worth the price of admission?
> 
> Is there a way to experience the final products before deciding to make a purchase?



DD said not at this time.  Unless you see someone who has one already.


----------



## wench

kpd6901 said:


> Disney Parks just announced a new SWGE crowd control measure for June: Soarin' is back over California. I am kidding of course, but we were not planning on riding it, since it is identical to WDW. Well, I guess we need to ride it now. https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ted-time/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo0523190529190001C


You may have been kidding, but you’re spot on.  This will help draw people to DCA & help pacify those that can’t get into to DL.  I’m not a fan of Soarin’ myself, but I love that DLR does this kind of thing.


----------



## dieumeye

midnight star said:


> The reviews of the ride sound very complicated to me. I know it's supposed to be interactive, but I like attractions that require little effort from me...hope I don't mess it up for whatever group I'm in when I ride it lol


Reports indicate that there are "auto" settings for the interactive elements for those who don't want to participate and just want to ride. Anyone who has actually been on the ride already should be able to elaborate.


----------



## pharmama

kpd6901 said:


> Disney Parks just announced a new SWGE crowd control measure for June: Soarin' is back over California. I am kidding of course, but we were not planning on riding it, since it is identical to WDW. Well, I guess we need to ride it now. https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ted-time/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo0523190529190001C



So excited about this!  Love this version!  And it's definitely an effort to draw folks to both parks and spread out the load when guests who came for SWGE aren't in SWGE.


----------



## wench

I’m watching a Youtube video reviewing SWGE.  His biggest takeaway is that if you want in the Cantina, you have to go their 1st.  And be prepared to wait if you’re not going first thing. Sounds like the Smugglers Run lines weren’t bad at all.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Bianca and Bernard said:


> DD said not at this time.  Unless you see someone who has one already.


How are they handling the lightsaber post-purchase? Do you carry it around with you (or in the carrying case)? It seems it would be most efficient to do that experience first, but at the same time, I don’t want it to get in the way on the ride and while exploring the land! 

I will be going back to the hotel right after our reservation. Do you guys think I should do droid first thing, then experience everything, and do lightsaber last? Ugh-decisions decisions, and of course I’m in the first group, without much insight from people beforehand!


----------



## RedM94

Lesley Wake said:


> How are they handling the lightsaber post-purchase? Do you carry it around with you (or in the carrying case)? It seems it would be most efficient to do that experience first, but at the same time, I don’t want it to get in the way on the ride and while exploring the land!
> 
> I will be going back to the hotel right after our reservation. Do you guys think I should do droid first thing, then experience everything, and do lightsaber last? Ugh-decisions decisions, and of course I’m in the first group, without much insight from people beforehand!



From what I have read, they are allowing you to carry it around with you in the case.   My son and I have decided to visit the Droid Depot first to decide if either of us wants a droid, and then from there decide if either of us wants to build a saber.


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

Overall I think people would be better off just taking advantage of those two hours where the reservation groups don't overlap. The beginning hour and last hour will be overlapped with the other group so it'll be more crowded.

We'll probably arrive a half hour after our reservation period begins and head to Droid Depot. Then once the other group files out hop on the Falcon. After that buy blue milk and shop in the toy store.


----------



## pizzawanabe

StarSpeckledSky said:


> I was wondering if, from this experience, you had any tips for an order to visit attractions in SWGE? From your post I gained that you should wait to about the middle of your reservation for Falcon? Of course I understand that this may change when SWGE actually opens



I would head to either the Cantina or the Droid/Lightsaber experiences first if you want to do them. If not, maybe try out some of the delicious food offerings! The best entrance for Blue Milk/Green Milk is the Fantasyland entrance. During the cast member previews, there was two entrances: the one near Big Thunder and the other near Fantasyland. If you want to do the cantina, I would suggest waiting in the Fantasyland as it is closer and the Big Thunder entrance if you want to do the Droid/Lightsaber experiences. Most of the crowd flocked to Smugglers Run, and if you really want to do it first, then I would suggest trying out single rider or wait for later in your reservation. Try to time going to Smugglers Run right before the next batch of reservations overlap during your last hour, or else you might risk the significant increase in wait times. But if you are the very last reservation block, this won't be an issue! Hope this helps a bit!


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

kpd6901 said:


> It also has like legit laser blast effects and potentially a Tower of Terror drop sequence as well, all with trackless vehicles. Definitely the most ambitious ride technology they have attempted.


Oh man, not a drop sequence!


----------



## midnight star

pizzawanabe said:


> I would head to either the Cantina or the Droid/Lightsaber experiences first if you want to do them. If not, maybe try out some of the delicious food offerings! The best entrance for Blue Milk/Green Milk is the Fantasyland entrance. During the cast member previews, there was two entrances: the one near Big Thunder and the other near Fantasyland. If you want to do the cantina, I would suggest waiting in the Fantasyland as it is closer and the Big Thunder entrance if you want to do the Droid/Lightsaber experiences. Most of the crowd flocked to Smugglers Run, and if you really want to do it first, then I would suggest trying out single rider or wait for later in your reservation. Try to time going to Smugglers Run right before the next batch of reservations overlap during your last hour, or else you might risk the significant increase in wait times. But if you are the very last reservation block, this won't be an issue! Hope this helps a bit!


Thanks! So far, I'm not super interested in the food offerings, but am interested in the droid. I guess I'll do that first then the ride line? Can you bring the droid with you on the ride?


----------



## azdisneylover

theluckyrabbit said:


> Sort of like a DIS version of the Borg, but in a good way!



Ah ha, a trekkie!!


----------



## EmJ

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Oh man, not a drop sequence!


That was my exact thought... well, there goes that ride.


----------



## azdisneylover

kpd6901 said:


> Disney Parks just announced a new SWGE crowd control measure for June: Soarin' is back over California. I am kidding of course, but we were not planning on riding it, since it is identical to WDW. Well, I guess we need to ride it now. https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ted-time/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo0523190529190001C



Yeah!!!! I wish they would make this permanent! This is a better fit for DCA than Soarin' over the world.


----------



## kpd6901

Lesley Wake said:


> How are they handling the lightsaber post-purchase? Do you carry it around with you (or in the carrying case)? It seems it would be most efficient to do that experience first, but at the same time, I don’t want it to get in the way on the ride and while exploring the land!
> 
> I will be going back to the hotel right after our reservation. Do you guys think I should do droid first thing, then experience everything, and do lightsaber last? Ugh-decisions decisions, and of course I’m in the first group, without much insight from people beforehand!





RedM94 said:


> From what I have read, they are allowing you to carry it around with you in the case.   My son and I have decided to visit the Droid Depot first to decide if either of us wants a droid, and then from there decide if either of us wants to build a saber.



Carrying it around should be fine...if it was only hilt/case. Carrying around a blade, on the other hand....that can be rather cumbersome.


----------



## momto3pirates

dieumeye said:


> If you mean the Smuggler's Run ride, yes, it's a motion simulator, and someone who has ridden it should be able to provide specifics if you need.
> 
> If you do mean RotR, then that is more like a classic dark ride along the lines of Indy, but will not be open until later this year at a yet to be announced date.


Yes. Thank you. Smugglers Run.


----------



## kpd6901

azdisneylover said:


> Yeah!!!! I wish they would make this permanent! This is a better fit for DCA than Soarin' over the world.


Just thinking this through, with DL mainly being a locals park, SoarCal might lose it's luster and be ready for a change for something different and more global, especially since it is already at WDW. WDW does NOT have a SoarFLA, and for good reason, since the geography of FL is not nearly as diverse as CA. But while SoarWorld may be a fresh take for DCA, it is the same as what many at WDW would have already experienced and would not really care to ride something exactly the same, especially if they are visiting for SWGE. So, bringing back SoarCal would actually take people like me, who would have skipped it, and draw me back in to ride it. It doesn't need to be long, since the traveling SWGE folks from the east will get theirs in the fall. Kind of curious why they didn't just keep this at DCA for the entire summer.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

kpd6901 said:


> Correct, I do remember seeing that, but then, we heard that for gunners, there is an automatic and manual mode, where one auto still requires shooting, but manual requires more than simply shooting. So perhaps the earlier discussion of "auto mode" refers to something like this, where there is still an interactivity function, albeit less involved than full on manual. At least, that's where my confusion/concern kicked back in.





dieumeye said:


> Reports indicate that there are "auto" settings for the interactive elements for those who don't want to participate and just want to ride. Anyone who has actually been on the ride already should be able to elaborate.



I've read reports about the "auto" setting and reports that say that even the "auto" setting still requires you to shoot when the green light appears. Let's hope someone who has ridden chimes in with more details on this. I'm in the camp that wants more automation and less interaction -- I can see too much stimulus triggering a migraine or motion sickness.


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

pizzawanabe said:


> I would head to either the Cantina or the Droid/Lightsaber experiences first if you want to do them. If not, maybe try out some of the delicious food offerings! The best entrance for Blue Milk/Green Milk is the Fantasyland entrance. During the cast member previews, there was two entrances: the one near Big Thunder and the other near Fantasyland. If you want to do the cantina, I would suggest waiting in the Fantasyland as it is closer and the Big Thunder entrance if you want to do the Droid/Lightsaber experiences. Most of the crowd flocked to Smugglers Run, and if you really want to do it first, then I would suggest trying out single rider or wait for later in your reservation. Try to time going to Smugglers Run right before the next batch of reservations overlap during your last hour, or else you might risk the significant increase in wait times. But if you are the very last reservation block, this won't be an issue! Hope this helps a bit!


Not interested in the Cantina or Lightsabers but we are interested in some of the pre-maid things in the Droid Depot (not the customizable). Since we're not interested in the droid self-building we just want to buy something pre-made would you still recommend going there first?

Thanks for the tips on Smugglers Run! This helped a lot.


----------



## smartlabelprint

kpd6901 said:


> Disney Parks just announced a new SWGE crowd control measure for June: Soarin' is back over California. I am kidding of course, but we were not planning on riding it, since it is identical to WDW. Well, I guess we need to ride it now. https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...ted-time/?CMP=SOC-DPFY19Q3wo0523190529190001C


It’s *so much* better.


----------



## smartlabelprint

wench said:


> I’m watching a Youtube video reviewing SWGE.  His biggest takeaway is that if you want in the Cantina, you have to go their 1st.  And be prepared to wait if you’re not going first thing. Sounds like the Smugglers Run lines weren’t bad at all.


I’m confused...if you or anyone else knows

Which restaurant(s) in SWGE (just cantina?) are table service?


----------



## smartlabelprint

StarSpeckledSky said:


> Overall I think people would be better off just taking advantage of those two hours where the reservation groups don't overlap. The beginning hour and last hour will be overlapped with the other group so it'll be more crowded.
> 
> We'll probably arrive a half hour after our reservation period begins and head to Droid Depot. Then once the other group files out hop on the Falcon. After that buy blue milk and shop in the toy store.


WHy would you arrive late???


----------



## seigyoku

smartlabelprint said:


> I’m confused...if you or anyone else knows
> 
> Which restaurant(s) in SWGE (just cantina?) are table service?



No table service. Docking Bay 7 is counter service and the main eatery. Oga's Cantina is considered a Lounge.


----------



## njchris

StarSpeckledSky said:


> Not interested in the Cantina or Lightsabers but we are interested in some of the pre-maid things in the Droid Depot (not the customizable). Since we're not interested in the droid self-building we just want to buy something pre-made would you still recommend going there first?



I'm curious about the pre-made droids.  if they are the standard R2 and BB8 droids (white/blue R2 and Orange/white bb8).  I'd feel wrong making anything else so if they had pre-made i'd consider that.   I'd still go there first for a pre-made.  Since they can react to different areas of SWGE.  I'd prob get the backpack so it can peek out and make it's noises as I walk around.

I wouldl like to know if I can bring that on Smugger's Run or if they make you put it somewhere like they do on the Avatar FoP ride in Animal Kingdom.


----------



## kpd6901

Any word from cast member previews about stroller parking for our little landspeeders?


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

kpd6901 said:


> Any word from cast member previews about stroller parking for our little landspeeders?



There is limited parking for landspeeders in SWGE; they are encouraging guests to park outside the area.


----------



## RedM94

FWIW


----------



## brianilten

GoldeneyezCA said:


> Thank you for posting a spoiler-free review!  Any tips on getting into the lightsaber workshop, since there is a mention that reservations may be required at some point? I'm sure it's very popular.



He waited in a line for about 20min to make the purchase.  After purchase he was given a colored group card and we waited another 20min till the group was called.  We then waited another 20min (yes we are up to an hour) to enter with the rest of the group to the building area.  Total time was about an hour and 20min.  But that was the cast preview.  

As we left Galaxy's Edge and went back into "Disneyland", you could definitely notice the difference between the cast preview crowd in STGE and the rest of the park.  It was MOBBED in the rest of DL and this was at 2:30 on a Monday.  If they are running the reservations the way they are running the cast previews - that is going to be the time to go.  Come June 24, I can't imagine what they are going to do to control the mob.


----------



## njchris

brianilten said:


> .....the cast preview crowd in STGE....


 Are we mixing up Star Wars and Star Trek?


----------



## ImDMous

kpd6901 said:


> Just thinking this through, with DL mainly being a locals park, SoarCal might lose it's luster and be ready for a change for something different and more global, especially since it is already at WDW. WDW does NOT have a SoarFLA, and for good reason, since the geography of FL is not nearly as diverse as CA. But while SoarWorld may be a fresh take for DCA, it is the same as what many at WDW would have already experienced and would not really care to ride something exactly the same, especially if they are visiting for SWGE. So, bringing back SoarCal would actually take people like me, who would have skipped it, and draw me back in to ride it. It doesn't need to be long, since the traveling SWGE folks from the east will get theirs in the fall. Kind of curious why they didn't just keep this at DCA for the entire summer.



We've had Soaring World since 2016 and we've been on it exactly once.  It's awful.  I think most locals much prefer Soaring Over our home state.  This used to be one of my favorite rides until the switch.  They definitely should keep it the entire summer and beyond... forever and ever.


----------



## midnight star

theluckyrabbit said:


> I've read reports about the "auto" setting and reports that say that even the "auto" setting still requires you to shoot when the green light appears. Let's hope someone who has ridden chimes in with more details on this. I'm in the camp that wants more automation and less interaction -- I can see too much stimulus triggering a migraine or motion sickness.


Oh no  I'm very prone to migraines. Motion sickness has never been a problem. Hope this ride doesn't cause one.


----------



## gerilyne

Looks like the map online and the app actually show SWGE in full now, not just green with the name.


----------



## GoldeneyezCA

brianilten said:


> He waited in a line for about 20min to make the purchase.  After purchase he was given a colored group card and we waited another 20min till the group was called.  We then waited another 20min (yes we are up to an hour) to enter with the rest of the group to the building area.  Total time was about an hour and 20min.  But that was the cast preview.
> 
> As we left Galaxy's Edge and went back into "Disneyland", you could definitely notice the difference between the cast preview crowd in STGE and the rest of the park.  It was MOBBED in the rest of DL and this was at 2:30 on a Monday.  If they are running the reservations the way they are running the cast previews - that is going to be the time to go.  Come June 24, I can't imagine what they are going to do to control the mob.




Good to know, thank you.  We actually now have 2 reservations for June 1, an 8am-12pm free reservation, and one from 5-9 pm since family decided to join us, and we booked at the GCH.  (They assigned us the same timeframe we already had and couldn’t change the day, so I asked for an evening reservation.). Planning on doing what we can in the morning - lightsaber or droid and Smuggler’s Run - then we’ll come back in the evening after a midday break and try to do whatever we didn’t get done earlier.  I do wish I’d thought to grab a free reservation later in June, once some of the kinks are worked out, but c’est la vie.  We’ll make the most of our day!  Very excited!


----------



## MarBee

Just clarifying...if I book a Disney hotel for the night of 6/23, will I get a reservation for SWGE for 6/23?


----------



## midnight star

RedM94 said:


> View attachment 402746 FWIW


Yikes! Going to be packed that day too!


----------



## rteetz

alvernon90 said:


> Can someone who watched the DJ Rex review please post the main points of the review.  Eight minutes of video to deliver 15 seconds worth of information is why the internet sucks today!



I didn’t think it was a long video. It showed the features of Rex and talked about purchasing him a bit. He’s a lot bigger than some expected. Very well built too.


----------



## rteetz

Via BlogMickey


----------



## 2 Pinks

The map is live on the Disneyland website!
https://disneyland.disney.go.com/destinations/disneyland/star-wars-galaxys-edge/


----------



## Gaugersaurus

2 Pinks said:


> The map is live on the Disneyland website!
> https://disneyland.disney.go.com/destinations/disneyland/star-wars-galaxys-edge/



It's live on the app as well!


----------



## pizzawanabe

midnight star said:


> Thanks! So far, I'm not super interested in the food offerings, but am interested in the droid. I guess I'll do that first then the ride line? Can you bring the droid with you on the ride?



I am pretty sure you can bring your droid on to smugglers run. There is enough legroom to fit a backpack, and your droid comes with a fun build-a-bear style carrying case so I would see no issue in bringing it onto the attraction! My friends brought in their giant lightsabers too into the attraction and they just had them lay it down on the floor. The intensity is a bit less than star tours, so I think your personal items will do just fine! Hope this helps!


----------



## pizzawanabe

StarSpeckledSky said:


> Not interested in the Cantina or Lightsabers but we are interested in some of the pre-maid things in the Droid Depot (not the customizable). Since we're not interested in the droid self-building we just want to buy something pre-made would you still recommend going there first?
> 
> Thanks for the tips on Smugglers Run! This helped a lot.



If you aren't doing any customizable droid building, then I wouldn't think you would need to rush first-thing into this store at the start of your reservation! I never saw a line to buy the pre made items.  I'm pretty sure you can enter this store with ease if you are just looking to purchase pre-made goods, so maybe do your must do's first, and then waltz on over to the Droid Depot after you have done your top priorities! The only issue is that like most of the shops within the land, it is pretty small so it may get a bit hectic and crowded in the shop. Hope this helps!


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

pizzawanabe said:


> If you aren't doing any customizable droid building, then I wouldn't think you would need to rush first-thing into this store at the start of your reservation! I never saw a line to buy the pre made items.  I'm pretty sure you can enter this store with ease if you are just looking to purchase pre-made goods, so maybe do your must do's first, and then waltz on over to the Droid Depot after you have done your top priorities! The only issue is that like most of the shops within the land, it is pretty small so it may get a bit hectic and crowded in the shop. Hope this helps!


Thanks!


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

pizzawanabe said:


> The intensity is a bit less than star tours



Happy to hear this as I’ve been a little nervous about my 4 year old who finds Star Tours just a tad too intense. But I’ve found it interesting that the height limit on Smuggler’s Run is only 38 inches, which means some tall 2 year olds could potentially ride! (My son hit 40 inches right before his third birthday.)


----------



## RomCom

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Happy to hear this as I’ve been a little nervous about my 4 year old who finds Star Tours just a tad too intense. But I’ve found it interesting that the height limit on Smuggler’s Run is only 38 inches, which means some tall 2 year olds could potentially ride! (My son hit 40 inches right before his third birthday.)


I am super jealous.  I am crossing everything that my 5 year old will be tall enough for the 40 inch rides (he's maybe 39.5 inches now barefoot). So thankful smugglers is only 38 inches.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

RomCom said:


> I am super jealous.  I am crossing everything that my 5 year old will be tall enough for the 40 inch rides (he's maybe 39.5 inches now barefoot). So thankful smugglers is only 38 inches.


If he’s that close to 40 inches put him in some tall tennis shoes and he will be fine! They measure them in shoes after all.


----------



## Lesley Wake

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> If he’s that close to 40 inches put him in some tall tennis shoes and he will be fine! They measure them in shoes after all.


And do 40" rides at the beginning of the day so he's taller. As the day goes on, you can shrink, so if he's that close, then he may meet the limit in the morning, but not the afternoon! (My friends had that, same kid, tested and was barely ok in the morning, but still ok; in the afternoon, just barely under the limit, so she couldn't ride.)


----------



## Lesley Wake

A new "Know before you go" Opening Day Questions 
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-star-wars-galaxys-edge-at-disneyland-resort/

Only new info: *You may check in up to 2 hours ahead of your Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge Reservation at Star Wars Launch Bay*

No "opening moment" on May 31 or giveaway. The merch queue may move around as people arrive, so don't bring chairs or coolers into the queue (basically if you can't bring it into the park, don't bring it into the queue)


----------



## Lesley Wake

Lesley Wake said:


> A new "Know before you go" Opening Day Questions
> https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-star-wars-galaxys-edge-at-disneyland-resort/
> 
> Only new info: *You may check in up to 2 hours ahead of your Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge Reservation at Star Wars Launch Bay*
> 
> No "opening moment" on May 31 or giveaway. The merch queue may move around as people arrive, so don't bring chairs or coolers into the queue (basically if you can't bring it into the park, don't bring it into the queue)


No info in that video about 8am reservations though...


----------



## Megster67

MarBee said:


> Just clarifying...if I book a Disney hotel for the night of 6/23, will I get a reservation for SWGE for 6/23?



Yes - we have a reservation at the Grand Californian checking in on June 23, and we got a reservation to Galaxy’s Edge for June 23.  They initially had us in the 8pm to midnight slot, but I knew that would be too late for my kids. So I asked them if they could switch us to an earlier slot, and they put us in the 11 - 3 window. That was before the reservations opened up to the public, though, so I don’t know how what window you would get now.


----------



## Mathmagicland

And the first custom lightsaber has been listed and sold on eBay....

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Star-Wars-...641887?hash=item547023b7df:g:IjMAAOSw9vpc5Yei


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

Mathmagicland said:


> And the first custom lightsaber has been listed and sold on eBay....
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Star-Wars-...641887?hash=item547023b7df:g:IjMAAOSw9vpc5Yei



Hope he realizes that when Disney catches wind of this...and they will...his tickets will be blocked.


----------



## RomCom

Mathmagicland said:


> And the first custom lightsaber has been listed and sold on eBay....
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Star-Wars-...641887?hash=item547023b7df:g:IjMAAOSw9vpc5Yei


I don't get who would buy this. Isn't the whole point of buying one doing the whole experience? That's what you are paying a premium for. Aren't there plenty of lightsabers on the market if you want to just buy one?


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

Has anyone heard anything on pricing for the Droid Depot personality affiliation chips?


----------



## NMPensFan

I  called this morning to ask about how the 8am reservations will be handled. I was told that people with an 8am reservation will be escorted to launch bay prior to 8am to check in. We will then be held at Main Street until rope drop.

I wonder if the same message will be given if others ask.


----------



## BadPinkTink

RomCom said:


> I don't get who would buy this. Isn't the whole point of buying one doing the whole experience? That's what you are paying a premium for. Aren't there plenty of lightsabers on the market if you want to just buy one?



For some its not just the experience, its about actually owning one which came from SWGE and especially to have one before the general opening, when its still only CM previews would be a big draw for some. Im surprised it only went for $400, I would have expected near $1000


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

NMPensFan said:


> I  called this morning to ask about how the 8am reservations will be handled. I was told that people with an 8am reservation will be escorted to launch bay prior to 8am to check in. We will then be held at Main Street until rope drop.
> 
> I wonder if the same message will be given if others ask.



Thanks for asking! Did they recommend a time to get there or what time they’d start escorting to the launch bay?


----------



## kpd6901

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Thanks for asking! Did they recommend a time to get there or what time they’d start escorting to the launch bay?


From the sounds of this info, it seems that if all SWGE 8 am guests would be held at Main St , then there really isn't much of a fear of having your reservation time cut short because you are in a line of people waiting to check in. So, it is almost like the dessert parties, where you can check in and get your wristbands beforehand and then just show your credentials (wristband in this case; lanyard or wristband or other things for other similarly run events) at the SWGE entrance, where you can simply "move along". If check in starts at Launch Bay around 6 am for an 8 am reservation, there should be plenty of time without an actual necessity of being in the front of that line. Of course, it still wouldn't be a great idea to just stroll into DL at 7:45 for an 8 am time slot.


----------



## seigyoku

gypsy_at_heart said:


> Has anyone heard anything on pricing for the Droid Depot personality affiliation chips?


 
I heard 13-14 dollars, and three types, but I can't for the life of me find the source. >_<


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

BadPinkTink said:


> For some its not just the experience, its about actually owning one which came from SWGE and especially to have one before the general opening, when its still only CM previews would be a big draw for some. Im surprised it only went for $400, I would have expected near $1000



I followed the link and looked at the listing out of curiosity. If you read the details, you see that it's a person claiming to have 3 separate reservations to SWGE starting on May 31 and offering to sell a lightsaber from each visit. So not from a cast member preview and not someone who actually has the merchandise in hand. The same seller is also offering one of the special SWGE popcorn buckets that I don't think has even been released yet. It's probably an annual passholder.


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

longtimedisneylurker said:


> I followed the link and looked at the listing out of curiosity. If you read the details, you see that it's a person claiming to have 3 separate reservations to SWGE starting on May 31 and offering to sell a lightsaber from each visit. So not from a cast member preview and not someone who actually has the merchandise in hand. The same seller is also offering one of the special SWGE popcorn buckets that I don't think has even been released yet. It's probably an annual passholder.



There are a whole bunch of insane pre-sale listings for coke bottles and all sorts of things smh


----------



## twodogs

kpd6901 said:


> From the sounds of this info, it seems that if all SWGE 8 am guests would be held at Main St , then there really isn't much of a fear of having your reservation time cut short because you are in a line of people waiting to check in. So, it is almost like the dessert parties, where you can check in and get your wristbands beforehand and then just show your credentials (wristband in this case; lanyard or wristband or other things for other similarly run events) at the SWGE entrance, where you can simply "move along". If check in starts at Launch Bay around 6 am for an 8 am reservation, there should be plenty of time without an actual necessity of being in the front of that line. Of course, it still wouldn't be a great idea to just stroll into DL at 7:45 for an 8 am time slot.


I am still wondering how long it will take to check every adult’s ID in every party?  I feel like there are a lot of adults going in the early days (hard core fans of the original movies, who are all old like me!!), and they indicated that all adults will need ID.  Heck, it is even cumbersome to check in for the Halloween party efficiently sometimes, and that is a less intense check-in as I recall (no ID’s checked but now I can’t be sure I am remembering that correctly).  I also just don’t have a sense for the number of people that are going to be in each time group, as that would help everyone understand how the crowds might flow.  I guess we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

gypsy_at_heart said:


> There are a whole bunch of insane pre-sale listings for coke bottles and all sorts of things smh



Yeah, not surprising, but weirdly disappointing.


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

longtimedisneylurker said:


> I followed the link and looked at the listing out of curiosity. If you read the details, you see that it's a person claiming to have 3 separate reservations to SWGE starting on May 31 and offering to sell a lightsaber from each visit. So not from a cast member preview and not someone who actually has the merchandise in hand. The same seller is also offering one of the special SWGE popcorn buckets that I don't think has even been released yet. It's probably an annual passholder.



There's someone on there selling CM merch, like their magazines,  and other merch from SWGE, like the puppets.    I truly hope these people are good with their CMs losing their jobs over this.    

And the CMs in FL, if they lose their previews, can thank the CMs in CA, who did this.


----------



## socaldisneylover

Bianca and Bernard said:


> There's someone on there selling CM merch, like their magazines,  and other merch from SWGE, like the puppets.    I truly hope these people are good with their CMs losing their jobs over this.
> 
> And the CMs in FL, if they lose their previews, can thank the CMs in CA, who did this.



It does not appear Disney was as upfront about merchandise resale as they were with the No Pictures rule.  I imagine if they find out who is selling CM merchandise prior to GE's official opening, they could take further action.

I don't think this will impact WDW having previews.  Disneyland is a much bigger deal, since it's opening first.  Since WDW is essentially a carbon copy, the extreme amount of secrecy and restrictions might not be quite as necessary.


----------



## NMPensFan

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Thanks for asking! Did they recommend a time to get there or what time they’d start escorting to the launch bay?



No, but I didn’t ask. I was just happy he had an answer lol.


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

usctrojans said:


> Real answers!!!  I was just given a new number for hotel reservations guests. 8888543104
> 
> According to my call this morning, we will be given our credentials for entry AT CHECK IN!
> For 8 am guests, we will be allowed to line up starting at 6am for the turnstiles, then line up for rope drop like normal
> That makes me so happy as it feels like a real Disney Opening!
> She said to “walk purposely” to GE



From usctrojans on the opening day thread.

I hope all hotel guests for the reservation period will get their credentials at check in. That would be handy.


----------



## Malcon10t

twodogs said:


> I am still wondering how long it will take to check every adult’s ID in every party?  I feel like there are a lot of adults going in the early days (hard core fans of the original movies, who are all old like me!!), and they indicated that all adults will need ID.  Heck, it is even cumbersome to check in for the Halloween party efficiently sometimes, and that is a less intense check-in as I recall (no ID’s checked but now I can’t be sure I am remembering that correctly).  I also just don’t have a sense for the number of people that are going to be in each time group, as that would help everyone understand how the crowds might flow.  I guess we will just have to wait and see.


We were lucky to get to go last night. We had 10 people, 8 were adults. It took less than 30 seconds to do all of us.   Then needed it again to get the actual band.   Process was really fast.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Malcon10t said:


> We were lucky to get to go last night. We had 10 people, 8 were adults. It took less than 30 seconds to do all of us.   Then needed it again to get the actual band.   Process was really fast.


So they checked your ID twice? Just a bit confused about that part!


----------



## Michele King

Do you think they will release pictures of some idea of the opening day merchandise? I don't want to wait in the wee early hours of the morning if its nothing special, like what we have been seeing lately for May the 4th. What do you guys think?


----------



## twodogs

We are here now.  I see people with SWGE wrist bands.  I am not sure if they are for the CM preview times that are going on now or if they have checked in for a stay that extends past 5/31.  There are many people walking around the parks with light sabers and droids.  I have not seen any droid backpacks, just the boxes (like Build a Bear type boxes where the droid looks out).  Crowds are not bad, but the weather today was not the best so kept some people away I am sure.  We come back in 3 weeks to do SWGE!!


----------



## Lesley Wake

twodogs said:


> We are here now.  I see people with SWGE wrist bands.  I am not sure if they are for the CM preview times that are going on now or if they have checked in for a stay that extends past 5/31.  There are many people walking around the parks with light sabers and droids.  I have not seen any droid backpacks, just the boxes (like Build a Bear type boxes where the droid looks out).  Crowds are not bad, but the weather today was not the best so kept some people away I am sure.  We come back in 3 weeks to do SWGE!!


They are doing VIP previews. Including Club 33 members and invited guests.
5/28, evening, contractors who worked on it.
5/29, media day
5/30, Orange County schools (don’t know many details about that one) in morning. Possible rumors of soft openings for regular guests in afternoon/evening, but still very much in rumor and speculation side.


----------



## dina444444

twodogs said:


> We are here now.  I see people with SWGE wrist bands.  I am not sure if they are for the CM preview times that are going on now or if they have checked in for a stay that extends past 5/31.  There are many people walking around the parks with light sabers and droids.  I have not seen any droid backpacks, just the boxes (like Build a Bear type boxes where the droid looks out).  Crowds are not bad, but the weather today was not the best so kept some people away I am sure.  We come back in 3 weeks to do SWGE!!


Today is CM previews.


----------



## midnight star

Another souvenir I saw on Facebook...Monkey lizard. It's a little...scary...


----------



## Sue M

longtimedisneylurker said:


> I followed the link and looked at the listing out of curiosity. If you read the details, you see that it's a person claiming to have 3 separate reservations to SWGE starting on May 31 and offering to sell a lightsaber from each visit. So not from a cast member preview and not someone who actually has the merchandise in hand. The same seller is also offering one of the special SWGE popcorn buckets that I don't think has even been released yet. It's probably an annual passholder.


These people who go in and buy up everything they can for resale are shameful.  The online stores sometimes pay people to go in and buy up special merchandise which is why now on some Disney put limits. When Trader Sams opened in WDW at The Poly I wanted a mug and had to wait days for a new shipment. While in the shop I saw a man taking just about every tee on the shelves buying for resale.  Anyone who was there wanting to get a tee was out of luck. 
I wonder how he cheated the system to get 3 reservations.


----------



## midnight star

Sue M said:


> These people who go in and buy up everything they can for resale are shameful.  The online stores sometimes pay people to go in and buy up special merchandise which is why now on some Disney put limits. When Trader Sams opened in WDW at The Poly I wanted a mug and had to wait days for a new shipment. While in the shop I saw a man taking just about every tee on the shelves buying for resale.  Anyone who was there wanting to get a tee was out of luck.
> I wonder how he cheated the system to get 3 reservations.


You can be on more than one reservation. I think you can only have one where you are the primary. So that person probably has a friend or family member listed as a primary reservation holder, and they are listed as a guest. Or they could have hotel reservations.


----------



## Malcon10t

Sue M said:


> These people who go in and buy up everything they can for resale are shameful.  The online stores sometimes pay people to go in and buy up special merchandise which is why now on some Disney put limits. When Trader Sams opened in WDW at The Poly I wanted a mug and had to wait days for a new shipment. While in the shop I saw a man taking just about every tee on the shelves buying for resale.  Anyone who was there wanting to get a tee was out of luck.
> I wonder how he cheated the system to get 3 reservations.


Right now they are limiting 1 of an item per person including the reusable shopping bags.


----------



## Malcon10t

Lesley Wake said:


> So they checked your ID twice? Just a bit confused about that part!


They checked our ID to enter the launch bay. Name had to match name on assigned ticket.   Then checked again before putting on wristband.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

New DAS information as of today, 5/26/19: There will be a kiosk with a green umbrella outside the entrance across from the old Big Thunder smoking section (under the train bridge). Guests can request a DAS return time for MFSR there before entering SWGE.


----------



## katyringo

I don’t know if this matters, but we just booked a last minute trip from July 1-5th. I was shocked at the hotel availability. I had no problems getttjng a room and getting it for a good price. Then grand legacy offered 50% off for July and we took that. That is shocking to me. I also had zero issues getting all the dinning I wanted.. at 30 days out. WOC dessert party, fantasmic, early morning Minnie breakfast, parade package. All with lots of openings. 

I mean I’m expecting big crowds, but when my husband said let’s go my first words to him were “there probably isn’t any hotel availability”


----------



## Lesley Wake

Has anyone heard about Docking Bay 7 breakfast hours? I can’t seem to find it online and I was interested in one of the dishes, so need to plan my ordering time appropriately!


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

Four more sleeps for those people going on the 31st  I can’t wait for reports to start rolling in!


----------



## SoCalDisneyFan2708

gypsy_at_heart said:


> Four more sleeps for those people going on the 31st  *I can’t wait for reports to start rolling in!*


Me too, sorta. On one hand I want to know exactly what I need to do to be one of the first in line for my reservation. My reservation is for June 10th at 8 am so I have a little over a week after opening day to learn about everything I need to do. On the the other hand I want to go into GE knowing as little as possible about the land itself. I’ve been trying to avoid pictures and specifics about smugglers run but it’s really hard to do.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

katyringo said:


> I don’t know if this matters, but we just booked a last minute trip from July 1-5th. I was shocked at the hotel availability. I had no problems getttjng a room and getting it for a good price. Then grand legacy offered 50% off for July and we took that. That is shocking to me. I also had zero issues getting all the dinning I wanted.. at 30 days out. WOC dessert party, fantasmic, early morning Minnie breakfast, parade package. All with lots of openings.
> 
> I mean I’m expecting big crowds, but when my husband said let’s go my first words to him were “there probably isn’t any hotel availability”


Yeah, we’ve been talking about that on a lot of the crowd-prediction type of threads.  I’ve been saying all along that (other than periods of time that I’m sure will be crazy), I don’t think the crowds will be what people seem to expect this summer.  We’ll see.  But with the lower passes blocked out of DL and the hotels wide open... where are these capacity-closure crowds supposed to come from?  FlexPass adds a bit of a wild card, but I just don’t see where this “every single day will be slammed” mentality is coming from.


----------



## dina444444

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Yeah, we’ve been talking about that on a lot of the crowd-prediction type of threads.  I’ve been saying all along that (other than periods of time that I’m sure will be crazy), I don’t think the crowds will be what people seem to expect this summer.  We’ll see.  But with the lower passes blocked out of DL and the hotels wide open... where are these capacity-closure crowds supposed to come from?  FlexPass adds a bit of a wild card, but I just don’t see where this “every single day will be slammed” mentality is coming from.


I foresee a lot of locals that don’t have passes buying one day tickets to go see SWGE.


----------



## kpd6901

New changes to replacement fast passes:

https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/multiple-...ith-tiers-goes-into-effect-on-disneyland-app/


----------



## kpd6901

theluckyrabbit said:


> New DAS information as of today, 5/26/19: There will be a kiosk with a green umbrella outside the entrance across from the old Big Thunder smoking section (under the train bridge). Guests can request a DAS return time for MFSR there before entering SWGE.


Thanks so much for the information. I find the location outside the land very interesting, especially since a reservation holders cannot leave and re-enter (I believe that is correct, yes?). That means you would have to remember to get that set up before you enter.

On the other hand, what about 8 am folks? Usually, if the line and wait time is short enough (especially at the beginning of the day, when there is nobody there yet), then the rider should be able to ride, since wait time (the purpose of DAS) is not a concern. Does this mean that 8 am folks (who would NOT encounter a line leftover from the overlap of reservation times) MUST ride MFSR immediately without really using DAS because the line would already be pretty short first thing, OR would the still be able to receive a return time for later?  I'm not complaining, because I do in fact find this a fair way to do it, but my brain is just running into this "purpose of DAS vs there is no wait first thing," so are we rushed into a MFSR rope drop since we cannot leave to get a return time even if the line gets long early.  Again, my question only applies to 8 am reservation times. This all makes perfect sense for all other reservation periods, virtual queue months, and wide open times come Phase 2.


----------



## Lauren in NC

kpd6901 said:


> Thanks so much for the information. I find the location outside the land very interesting, especially since a reservation holders cannot leave and re-enter (I believe that is correct, yes?). That means you would have to remember to get that set up before you enter.



Yeah, everything so far has said no re-entry. I think it would be a bit concerning for 8am entry holders if they expect them to just go straight to the ride since there's "no wait" - it would definitely make it harder to experience the cantina, lightsaber building, or droid building without long waits.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

kpd6901 said:


> Thanks so much for the information. I find the location outside the land very interesting, especially since a reservation holders cannot leave and re-enter (I believe that is correct, yes?). That means you would have to remember to get that set up before you enter.
> 
> On the other hand, what about 8 am folks? Usually, if the line and wait time is short enough (especially at the beginning of the day, when there is nobody there yet), then the rider should be able to ride, since wait time (the purpose of DAS) is not a concern. Does this mean that 8 am folks (who would NOT encounter a line leftover from the overlap of reservation times) MUST ride MFSR immediately without really using DAS because the line would already be pretty short first thing, OR would the still be able to receive a return time for later?  I'm not complaining, because I do in fact find this a fair way to do it, but my brain is just running into this "purpose of DAS vs there is no wait first thing," so are we rushed into a MFSR rope drop since we cannot leave to get a return time even if the line gets long early.  Again, my question only applies to 8 am reservation times. This all makes perfect sense for all other reservation periods, virtual queue months, and wide open times come Phase 2.





Lauren in NC said:


> Yeah, everything so far has said no re-entry. I think it would be a bit concerning for 8am entry holders if they expect them to just go straight to the ride since there's "no wait" - it would definitely make it harder to experience the cantina, lightsaber building, or droid building without long waits.


Since the DAS return time does not have an expiration window like a FP (only that it must be used that same day), you can play it by ear. If you wanted to go to the ride immediately to ride without using DAS, then use your return time later, fine. If you wanted to build a droid or a lightsaber first, then use your return time afterward, fine. And keep an eye on the ride line wait time -- there have been reports that the wait can vary from as short as 10 minutes to as long as 45 minutes on average. SR is pretty short consistently, if that is an option. So you might hit a good wait time without using DAS, then be able to use your DAS -- and get two rides during your reservation time! I'm looking forward to reading real life reports from this Friday onward.


----------



## alvernon90

theluckyrabbit said:


> So you might hit a good wait time without using DAS, then be able to use your DAS -- and get two rides during your reservation time!



This seems to be a likely scenario to me.  I think the DAS will definitely be an advantage over everyone else in the land, I would not worry about being disadvantaged by it.


----------



## dina444444

kpd6901 said:


> New changes to replacement fast passes:
> 
> https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/multiple-...ith-tiers-goes-into-effect-on-disneyland-app/


This was in effect last weekend already.


----------



## kpd6901

theluckyrabbit said:


> Since the DAS return time does not have an expiration window like a FP (only that it must be used that same day), you can play it by ear. If you wanted to go to the ride immediately to ride without using DAS, then use your return time later, fine. If you wanted to build a droid or a lightsaber first, then use your return time afterward, fine. And keep an eye on the ride line wait time -- there have been reports that the wait can vary from as short as 10 minutes to as long as 45 minutes on average. SR is pretty short consistently, if that is an option. So you might hit a good wait time without using DAS, then be able to use your DAS -- and get two rides during your reservation time! I'm looking forward to reading real life reports from this Friday onward.





alvernon90 said:


> This seems to be a likely scenario to me.  I think the DAS will definitely be an advantage over everyone else in the land, I would not worry about being disadvantaged by it.


Right, I was just thinking, at WDW, when you go straight to the ride to get your return time (not to a kiosk), our experience has been a return time is denied and not given, if the current time is already very low. So, maybe the whole ride vs kiosk and WDW vs DL is providing a false assumption. At DL, if you go to a kiosk for a return time for a ride, do they always grant a return allotment? Or are there times where they say, " Well, the wait time for ride X is only about 10 minutes right now, so just get on now, you don't need us to grant a return time for his ride." Again, I fully recognize that there are implicit advantages that a DAS affords, and we really don't want to "take advantage" or abuse anything. Maybe the kiosk vs ride at DL vs WDW is causing me to see this the wrong way. Does my question make sense? Or is it being supposed that EVEN IF we are near the front of the entrance at 8 am, we would still be eligible to receive an "open-ended" (within reservation time, of course) to return at any point that we decide to use that?
Again, I apologize if my questions are based on faulty assumptions based on our recent WDW experience.

Thanks!


----------



## alvernon90

I did not mean that you are "taking advantage" I only meant that however Disney makes it work they will not make it worse for DAS users.  It will still be worth it to get DAS which makes it advantageous, not "taking advantage" by abusing the system.  Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## kpd6901

alvernon90 said:


> I did not mean that you are "taking advantage" I only meant that however Disney makes it work they will not make it worse for DAS users.  It will still be worth it to get DAS which makes it advantageous, not "taking advantage" by abusing the system.  Sorry for the confusion.


@alvernon90 I understood you, and I didn't think you meant it negatively, but indeed other readers may, so that's why I wanted to couch my words appropriately.
Thanks!


----------



## dina444444

Posted some pics here:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/o...edge-information-thread.3727093/post-60659576


----------



## GoldeneyezCA

Trying to think strategy here for Sat 6/1 morning, which is EMH at DL...I have an 8 am no-cost reservation, but we're staying onsite from Fri-Sun, and also have an evening hotel-linked reservation.  I was told by a SWGE reservation cast member that hotel guests can check in at Launch Bay once EMH starts, and then join the queue for SWGE entry, rather than being escorted back to Main Street for rope drop.  Has anyone been told this?  And, we don't usually do EMH at DL, so what time should we arrive for EMH?  6:30 am, 7:00am?


----------



## CO2CA

Hey everyone! I've been in Europe for the past few weeks and haven't had the opportunity to look on the DIS. I've tried to read some of the posts, but there are about 30 new pages since I last hopped on (plus new boards lol). 


We have an 8am-12pm 05/31 reservation. 
Has anyone found out about lining up? Are reservation holders required to line up or early will we be let in?

Sorry in advance if this has already been extensively discussed!!


----------



## rteetz

Lesley Wake said:


> Has anyone heard about Docking Bay 7 breakfast hours? I can’t seem to find it online and I was interested in one of the dishes, so need to plan my ordering time appropriately!


I have not heard when it would switch over but if its like a lot of other places I would guess it would be in that 11AM range.


----------



## rteetz

Wish I was going but so excited for this opening! Should be getting a lot of info, video, and photos the next couple days as media descends on the planet of Batuu.


----------



## socaldisneylover

rteetz said:


> Wish I was going but so excited for this opening! Should be getting a lot of info, video, and photos the next couple days as media descends on the planet of Batuu.


It wouldn't surprise me if Disney puts an embargo on the release of all photos & videos media may take until after the ceremony they plan to have on Wednesday night.


----------



## rteetz

socaldisneylover said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if Disney puts an embargo on the release of all photos & videos media may take until after the ceremony they plan to have on Wednesday night.


They are. Media is embargoed until Wednesday evening.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

kpd6901 said:


> Right, I was just thinking, at WDW, when you go straight to the ride to get your return time (not to a kiosk), our experience has been a return time is denied and not given, if the current time is already very low. So, maybe the whole ride vs kiosk and WDW vs DL is providing a false assumption. At DL, if you go to a kiosk for a return time for a ride, do they always grant a return allotment? Or are there times where they say, " Well, the wait time for ride X is only about 10 minutes right now, so just get on now, you don't need us to grant a return time for his ride."...


CMs at DLR understand that anything can happen between the time you request your DAS return time and the time you actually make it to the ride. So even if the actual wait time at the moment you make your request is very short, e.g. just a few minutes, they understand that you may have a situation or need that delays you so that you don't make it to the ride until hours from when you made your request. I have never had a CM say anything like that -- if the line is short, they'll give me a return time, then suggest I go try the stand by line, too, because the line is currently short. If a CM denies a return time, it is usually because the ride is down -- and then they will just suggest getting a return time for a different ride.


----------



## dina444444

socaldisneylover said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if Disney puts an embargo on the release of all photos & videos media may take until after the ceremony they plan to have on Wednesday night.


He embargo lifts at 6pm pacific time on Wednesday. The ceremony is at 8:20pm I believe.


----------



## kpd6901

theluckyrabbit said:


> CMs at DLR understand that anything can happen between the time you request your DAS return time and the time you actually make it to the ride. So even if the actual wait time at the moment you make your request is very short, e.g. just a few minutes, they understand that you may have a situation or need that delays you so that you don't make it to the ride until hours from when you made your request. I have never had a CM say anything like that -- if the line is short, they'll give me a return time, then suggest I go try the stand by line, too, because the line is currently short. If a CM denies a return time, it is usually because the ride is down -- and then they will just suggest getting a return time for a different ride.


Ok. Thank you. Again, the more I think about it, going to a kiosk is different than going to the ride and the CM saying the line is short, and if you are looking to get on it, might as well be now. That was WDW. Wasn't all the time, but a couple of times, especially around rope drop when lines were short.

Thanks again for helping me work through that, and it seems like there should be no issue for 8 am reservations.


----------



## socaldisneylover

I bet they have a soft opening at some point on Thursday.  The park won't be too crowded, and it will just happen.


----------



## seigyoku

socaldisneylover said:


> I bet they have a soft opening at some point on Thursday.  The park won't be too crowded, and it will just happen.



I would love this to bits and bits as I'll be there, but they are still doing invite previews through at least the evening. Saw a posted invite to some CEO and he gets to bring SEVEN people. SEVEN!!!!!

Of course on at least two days this weekend they've invited people to the park to test the virtual queue system, so who knows if people will be tapped to do that. What to do what to do.


----------



## socaldisneylover

I didn't realize they were still having invite only until late Thursday.  I thought most of that would be over by the time they have the official ceremony thing on Wednesday night.


----------



## Tink1987

We are just about to leave to travel to the airport. Staying overnight in a airport hotel and then flying in from London tomorrow. Considering we didn't even know we would definitely be coming until last Wednesday due to my husband having a knee operation just under 9 weeks ago! Luckily when the opening day was announced we booked PPH and got the coveted 8am slot on the 31st.

Just praying we get a chance to buy the merchandise in Launch Bay before heading over to the land as it looks like we will be allowed in at 6. Will be really annoyed if we don't get anything dated etc and our AP exclusives and we just see scalpers there.

We are HYPED.


----------



## DisMomMT

Tink1987 said:


> We are just about to leave to travel to the airport. Staying overnight in a airport hotel and then flying in from London tomorrow.
> 
> We are HYPED.




Safe Travels!


----------



## usctrojans

Tink1987 said:


> We are just about to leave to travel to the airport. Staying overnight in a airport hotel and then flying in from London tomorrow. Considering we didn't even know we would definitely be coming until last Wednesday due to my husband having a knee operation just under 9 weeks ago! Luckily when the opening day was announced we booked PPH and got the coveted 8am slot on the 31st.
> 
> Just praying we get a chance to buy the merchandise in Launch Bay before heading over to the land as it looks like we will be allowed in at 6. Will be really annoyed if we don't get anything dated etc and our AP exclusives and we just see scalpers there.
> 
> We are HYPED.


This info might help.  I was on with the hotel GE reservation line yesterday and the cm offered up this gem without my even asking, ALL EXCLUSIVE MERCH WILL BE AVAILABLE FOR PURCHASE INSIDE OF GE!!!  I sure hope that’s true.  She seemed very confident about it, but I would verify and confirm it.


----------



## bcinohio

Has anyone seen how they are going to handle SWGE after summer?  I see you have to make a reservation now but thought that was only until July or so.  We are going week of Dec 8.  I haven't seen anything about how it will work after that.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## Sunnywho

kpd6901 said:


> Does this mean that 8 am folks (who would NOT encounter a line leftover from the overlap of reservation times) MUST ride MFSR immediately without really using DAS because the line would already be pretty short first thing, OR would the still be able to receive a return time for later?


As a person with an 8 am reservation (later in June) and a need for DAS, I have my fingers crossed that the line will be short enough at 8 am that I am able to experience the full queue. It's going to be themed and awesome, right?


----------



## Keyframer30

DSNY explains it in this vid...






Apparently, once DL opens in the morning, you can enter Galaxy's Edge...once it's filled up you will have to get essentially a "Fastpass" via the Disneyland app. Once people start to leave Galaxy's Edge, more people will be allowed in and your "Fastpass" alerts you when it's your turn to enter the land ( no FP's for the ride itself )...so says the video...


----------



## tarheelalum

Its going to be like any other wildly popular attraction, just much more so. People will line up before rope drop and then run like wild zombies to get in line and it will stay that way all day. They haven't said anything about fastpasses for it and that is good news for the rest of the park. All of those people will get eaten by the stand by line which will reduce crowding for the rest of the park. 

But Disneyland may have a completely different plan in mind. Maybe something with maxx pass so they can force more people to pay for it. But thus far they haven't said so nobody really knows yet.


----------



## kpd6901

Sunnywho said:


> As a person with an 8 am reservation (later in June) and a need for DAS, I have my fingers crossed that the line will be short enough at 8 am that I am able to experience the full queue. It's going to be themed and awesome, right?


Yes, it will be amazing. We are in the same boat, but we also have DW who typically gets motion sickness on simulator rides, so she's planning on only riding it once while going through the full queue, no matter how long it will take. Though, I do wonder how motion sickness may not be so bad (I don't have that problem, although I know many do), if one is a pilot and has some control over the motion.


----------



## salemk

__
		http://instagr.am/p/Bx-VBXHAbaA/


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

salemk said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bx-VBXHAbaA/



This makes me so happy!


----------



## kpd6901

Sunnywho said:


> As a person with an 8 am reservation (later in June) and a need for DAS, I have my fingers crossed that the line will be short enough at 8 am that I am able to experience the full queue. It's going to be themed and awesome, right?


We are also trying to balance Oga's and Savi's, since those reportedly have had long waits and DAS won't apply (at least with Savi, we will only have our DS9 and me go through that while the rest of our crew (DW, DS14, and DS6-DAS) will explore the land). We do have two (2) 8 am reservations, so we are anxiously awaiting reports from the public to see if the trends from Cast members previews continues or changes. Perhaps cast members flocked to things they felt they needed to do now and out things off they felt they might do later...or maybe not...we shall see.


----------



## usctrojans

Yeah! Thank you for confirming that information!!!



salemk said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bx-VBXHAbaA/


----------



## RedM94

usctrojans said:


> Yeah! Thank you for confirming that information!!!



After some initial excitement over this post, I called the SWGE reservation line.  I was told all DLRH guests will pick up their wristbands at Launch Bay.  

I have also reached out to the Instagram account holder in an attempt to confirm the legitimacy of the information.   Guess we will find out soon enough.


----------



## RomCom

RedM94 said:


> After some initial excitement over this post, I called the SWGE reservation line.  I was told all DLRH guests will pick up their wristbands at Launch Bay.
> 
> I have also reached out to the Instagram account holder in an attempt to confirm the legitimacy of the information.   Guess we will find out soon enough.



It seems like their is so much conflicting information being disseminated. Until GE is open, unless if comes direct from Disney, I take everything with grain of salt.


----------



## Malcon10t

When you check in at the hotel you will receive your credential.  Then, 2 hours prior to your reservation, you go to the Launch Bay, with credential AND ID (names must match) and get your wristband put on.  Our ID was checked before we were allowed to enter the launch bay, then again at the check in area.  I imagine for the 6am check in, you will have to show at the gate too.


----------



## wench

RedM94 said:


> After some initial excitement over this post, I called the SWGE reservation line.  I was told all DLRH guests will pick up their wristbands at Launch Bay.
> 
> I have also reached out to the Instagram account holder in an attempt to confirm the legitimacy of the information.   Guess we will find out soon enough.


You’re right to doubt.  My first thought looking at that document is that it’s not from Disney.  I’m not buying into anything that isn’t 100% definitely from them.


----------



## salemk

RedM94 said:


> After some initial excitement over this post, I called the SWGE reservation line.  I was told all DLRH guests will pick up their wristbands at Launch Bay.
> 
> I have also reached out to the Instagram account holder in an attempt to confirm the legitimacy of the information.   Guess we will find out soon enough.


There is a lot of rampant speculation going on. Who really knows what’s true but we will know in a few days. Makes better sense for those with 8am reservations, to get wristbands at hotel check in or esplanade on day of rather than at Launch Bay. I just hate not knowing as my reservation is on the 31st at 8am so reluctantly I’ll be the guinea pig.


----------



## l4dyj8

We have a (free) reservation for Sunday 6/2 @ 8am. But Later booked a stay at DLH from Sat-Sun through a third party. I never got an email regarding a hotel based reservation because that is my desired time. But I wanted to call to confirm if there was an advantage between hotel reservations vs free reservations

I was told that we can check in during the hotel check in. Therefore avoiding Launch Bay. She told me this before finding my hotel based SWGE reservation, which is 8am. Since I booked through a third party, they don’t have anyone’s name but my own. She said that will be taken cared of at check in and everyone in my party must be present

Anyone else have a third party hotel reservation? I normally book direct but the rate was too high this late in the game. I went with saving $120+ for a premium room


----------



## rteetz

salemk said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bx-VBXHAbaA/


Also on top of this when guests check in at Launch Bay they will be given the entrance to use for SWGE. Each time slot will be using a different entrance. 

Guests with hotel stays will receive a QR code in their email and/or at check in at the hotel. Your entire party with IDs must be present at check in at Launch Bay. Once they have their wristbands they are good to go.


----------



## rteetz

RedM94 said:


> After some initial excitement over this post, I called the SWGE reservation line.  I was told all DLRH guests will pick up their wristbands at Launch Bay.
> 
> I have also reached out to the Instagram account holder in an attempt to confirm the legitimacy of the information.   Guess we will find out soon enough.


The SWGE reservation line told me this as well. All guests will receive their wristbands at Launch Bay. You will get a QR code via email or at Check In to redeem the wristbands at Launch Bay.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

rteetz said:


> Also on top of this when guests check in at Launch Bay they will be given the entrance to use for SWGE. Each time slot will be using a different entrance...


This could be a little awkward for those needing DAS if they get an entrance that doesn't have/is far from the one with the new Information Kiosk, e.g the Critter Country entrance. I wonder if all the Kiosks can give return times for MFSR? (The CMs I spoke with on Sunday were emphasizing the Kiosk just outside the Big Thunder Trail entrance to SWGE, but there is a green umbrella in TL not far from Launch Bay which would be more convenient to use just after checking in.)


----------



## Lauren in NC

kpd6901 said:


> Ok. Thank you. Again, the more I think about it, going to a kiosk is different than going to the ride and the CM saying the line is short, and if you are looking to get on it, might as well be now. That was WDW. Wasn't all the time, but a couple of times, especially around rope drop when lines were short.
> 
> Thanks again for helping me work through that, and it seems like there should be no issue for 8 am reservations.



Yes, that's what I wondered as well. We did get denied once at DL in the morning when a ride had a very short wait, but I think we just had a cranky CM that day. I'm hoping they'll just issue a return time for any DAS holder no matter what the ride wait time is.


----------



## salemk

l4dyj8 said:


> We have a (free) reservation for Sunday 6/2 @ 8am. But Later booked a stay at DLH from Sat-Sun through a third party. I never got an email regarding a hotel based reservation because that is my desired time. But I wanted to call to confirm if there was an advantage between hotel reservations vs free reservations
> 
> I was told that we can check in during the hotel check in. Therefore avoiding Launch Bay. She told me this before finding my hotel based SWGE reservation, which is 8am. Since I booked through a third party, they don’t have anyone’s name but my own. She said that will be taken cared of at check in and everyone in my party must be present
> 
> Anyone else have a third party hotel reservation? I normally book direct but the rate was too high this late in the game. I went with saving $120+ for a premium room


Who did you call that said you would get checked in for SWGE at hotel check in


----------



## Tink1987

DisMomMT said:


> Safe Travels!



Thank you! 



usctrojans said:


> This info might help.  I was on with the hotel GE reservation line yesterday and the cm offered up this gem without my even asking, ALL EXCLUSIVE MERCH WILL BE AVAILABLE FOR PURCHASE INSIDE OF GE!!!  I sure hope that’s true.  She seemed very confident about it, but I would verify and confirm it.



Thanks for sharing, I really hope it’s true too!


----------



## l4dyj8

salemk said:


> Who did you call that said you would get checked in for SWGE at hotel check in


I called the official Disney SWGE number. 888-834-9125 vs the hotel reservations 714 number


----------



## BadPinkTink

*Star Wars Galaxys Edge will open to ALL guests at general park opening hours*
*Once capacity has been reached, Disney will open the virtual queuing system*
*There are 2 ways to access the virtual queuing system A. By using the Disneyland App B. By using a Fastpass kiosk and obtaining a paper Boarding Group ticket*
*You will be assigned a Boarding Group with a specific time to enter Star Wars Galaxys Edge*
*When you Boarding Time opens you will be alerted through the APP*
*If you are not using the APP and have obtained a paper Boarding Group ticket , you will need to check the Digital Display Monitors to see when your Boarding Group opens. There will be no return time on the paper Boarding Group ticket*
*Once your Boarding Group opens, you will have 2 hours to check into Star Wars Galaxys Edge. This means that if you get an alert that your Boarding Group can enter Star Wars Galaxys Edge, and you are in line at Radiator Springs Racers in California Adventures, you can still ride Radiator Springs Racers. You will have plenty of time to get back to Star Wars Galaxys Edge.*
*Once inside Star Wars Galaxys Edge, there will be no time limit on how long you can stay*


----------



## Sjwillia

Any clues on how they will handle the stampede to SWGE once rope drops since they won't start the virtual queue until the land reaches capacity?  I can envision the rush to PP each morning on steroids.


----------



## BadPinkTink

Sjwillia said:


> Any clues on how they will handle the stampede to SWGE once rope drops since they won't start the virtual queue until the land reaches capacity?  I can envision the rush to PP each morning on steroids.



most likely.  Im sure there will be plenty of reports of what happens each day


----------



## 3DisMunchkins

Any word on fastpasses for the ride(s)?  I don't see how they could possibly have a fastpass system while this queue system is in place??  My thought was to not head straight there and just pull a "boarding pass" as soon as they are open, but I have a feeling the wait for the Millennium Falcon Ride will be insane and just get longer as the day goes with no time limit.  I would be ok skipping this year, but 11 yo DS will not!


----------



## BadPinkTink

3DisMunchkins said:


> Any word on fastpasses for the ride(s)?  I don't see how they could possibly have a fastpass system while this queue system is in place??  My thought was to not head straight there and just pull a "boarding pass" as soon as they are open, but I have a feeling the wait for the Millennium Falcon Ride will be insane and just get longer as the day goes with no time limit.  I would be ok skipping this year, but 11 yo DS will not!



This is my plan for June 30. Im heading to Fantasyland at ropedrop and will check for a boarding pass about 10am. When Tower of Terror changed to Guardians of The Galaxys standby was up to 4 hours. My plan along is just to experience the land, and to skip Millennium Falcon. I know I will be back in June 2020, so Im going to wait until then , when hopefully the wait times will have calmed down a bit


----------



## socaldisneylover

3DisMunchkins said:


> Any word on fastpasses for the ride(s)?  I don't see how they could possibly have a fastpass system while this queue system is in place??  My thought was to not head straight there and just pull a "boarding pass" as soon as they are open, but I have a feeling the wait for the Millennium Falcon Ride will be insane and just get longer as the day goes with no time limit.  I would be ok skipping this year, but 11 yo DS will not!



Disney had previously said that Fast Pass for MF would not be available right away.  I guess they will gauge how the virtual queue system works before proceeding.


----------



## abnihon

Do we know if wait times for Smuggler’s Run will show on app after May 31st?


----------



## Mamabun

BadPinkTink said:


> *4. You will be assigned a Boarding Group with a specific time to enter Star Wars Galaxys Edge*



Just a question for clarification, when you get your boarding group in the morning, you’ll get a number but won’t know what time, right?  Then later in the day when enough people have left the land for your boarding group to be able to enter you’ll be notified that you have two hours to get there, right?  And the monitors and app will let folks know what boarding group is in now (kinda a ‘currently serving’ thing), so you can gauge your wait?

Am I understanding correctly?


----------



## RedM94




----------



## Erin M

I think I'm just going to resign myself to the fact that we won't get to ride MF in September. There is just no way we can wait multiple hours to ride it with a six year old in tow. And I don't know that the stampede for "second" rope drop will look like, but it kinda scares me to think about it.  Maybe we will just walk around after our magic morning on our Thursday there. We'll plan to ride it in Sept 2020...hopefully.


----------



## BadPinkTink

Mamabun said:


> Just a question for clarification, when you get your boarding group in the morning, you’ll get a number but won’t know what time, right?  Then later in the day when enough people have left the land for your boarding group to be able to enter you’ll be notified that you have two hours to get there, right?  And the monitors and app will let folks know what boarding group is in now (kinda a ‘currently serving’ thing), so you can gauge your wait?
> 
> Am I understanding correctly?



correct, thats how I understand it. 

Example

10am Disney start the virtual queue, and I get a paper Boarding Group Pass from the Kiosk. This says my Boarding Group is 1F. 
At 2pm, they put notices on the digital display monitors and on the App, that Boarding Group 1F may now enter Star Wars Galaxys Edge. 
I can check in with the CM's and enter Star Wars Galaxys Edge any time between 2pm and 4pm


----------



## Blue32

There are ways to stop the running. They did it with RSR. Will it still be a massive herd? Yep! But if they choose to, they can curb the running. No FP initially is also good news for those that arrive early to the park. This will increase the speed at which you are able to board the ride. It will be harder to experience both with a short wait once ROTR opens. I imagine the best strategy would be to RD each one on two separate mornings... can’t wait to see how it plays out!


----------



## 2 Pinks

We are going in September so I will be paying close attention to how things go in August!


----------



## Lesley Wake

theluckyrabbit said:


> This could be a little awkward for those needing DAS if they get an entrance that doesn't have/is far from the one with the new Information Kiosk, e.g the Critter Country entrance. I wonder if all the Kiosks can give return times for MFSR? (The CMs I spoke with on Sunday were emphasizing the Kiosk just outside the Big Thunder Trail entrance to SWGE, but there is a green umbrella in TL not far from Launch Bay which would be more convenient to use just after checking in.)


I think they may just use both Frontierland paths as the entrances. The Critter Country would be an exit? Easier to funnel people out of the land that way too!


----------



## Lesley Wake

usctrojans said:


> This info might help.  I was on with the hotel GE reservation line yesterday and the cm offered up this gem without my even asking, ALL EXCLUSIVE MERCH WILL BE AVAILABLE FOR PURCHASE INSIDE OF GE!!!  I sure hope that’s true.  She seemed very confident about it, but I would verify and confirm it.


But, what does she mean by "Exclusive Merch". The actual Batuu merchandise that is sold in Launch Bay will also be sold in SWGE, plus some things that will only be in SWGE. But the ones that say "Star Wars Galaxy's Edge" or anything with "Opening Day" won't be available in the land. That would pull you out of the immersive nature. But that is also what will be sold in places in Disneyland, DCA, and the hotels. People are mostly worried that all the opening day merch will be snapped up by people who aren't entering the land at 8am.


----------



## smchristy

Disney is starting to send emails out to those that have the free reservations. I just got one with instructions for checking in etc... Can't wait!


----------



## BadPinkTink

RedM94 said:


> View attachment 403847



*I just typed all this out* 

*Star Wars Galaxys Edge*

We’re excited you’ll be joining us soon at Star Wars Galaxys Edge
Because you have a reservation, please take a moment and review what to bring, how to check in and how to enter the land.
Also , please inform the Guests on your reservation what they need to bring.

*WHAT TO BRING*

Star Wars Galaxys Edge confirmation emil with QR code. This was sent to you when made your reservation.
Valid Disneyland Park admission for the date of your Star Wars Galaxys Edge
Reservation is required for each Guest included in the reservation.
Government issued photo ID
The Primary Guest (the Guest who made the reservation) must be present and show a valid government issued photo ID at check in or the entire party will be unable to access Star Wars Galaxys Edge
Each adult (age 18 or over) Guest in the party must present a valid government issued photo ID at check in or they will be unable to access Star Wars Galaxys Edge
A Government issued photo ID includes, without limitation, drivers licence, passport, military ID government employee ID and permanent resident card.
*HOW TO CHECK IN*

In order to use your Star Wars Galaxys Edge Reservation, you must first check in. If you show up at Star Wars Galaxys Edge entrance at the start of your reservation time, without having checked in, you will not be granted access to the land.
WHERE: Check in is located on the first floor of Star Wars Launch Bay in Tommorrowland
WHO: All Guests listed on your reservation must be present at check in.
WHEN: You may check in beginning 2 hours prior to your reservation start time. If your reservation begins at 8am, you may enter Disneyland Park as early as 6am to check in. Please note attractions and entertainment will not be available to be enjoyed until Disneyland Park opens.
WHAT: At check in your confirmation QR code will be scanned and your name and the names of your guests on your reservation will be checked against applicable government issued photo ID’s. Your reservation information must match you and each of your guests government issued photo ID’s. Only guests listed on your reservation who present proper ID will be allowed into Star Wars Galaxys Edge
Each eligible member of your party will be issued a wristband at check in. Please leave the wristbands on until your party’s visit to the land has concluded.
Cast Members will tell you which Star Wars Galaxys Edge entrance to use for admission into the land when your reservation start time begins.
After check in you and your party may enjoy the rest of Disneyland Park until your reservation time.
*ENTERING AND LEAVING THE LAND*

After you have properly checked in and at the beginning of your reservation time, you may proceed to the Star Wars Galaxys Edge entrance indicated by the Cast Member at check in. There is no need to line up earlier than the four hour reservation start time. If you have a reservation and are checked in, you will have access to the land.
Your party will be required to leave Star Wars Galaxys Edge at the end of your 4 hour reservation period.
*Additional Information*

The current Disneyland Resort costume policy will be in effect in Star Wars Galaxys Edge . Costumes may not be worn by guests 14 years or older. Appropriate Disney bounding – dressing outfits inspired by favourite characters is permitted.
Each guest who is 3 years old and older must have both valid Theme Park admission and must be listed on your reservation to enter Star Wars Galaxys Edge. Children 2 years and younger will be granted admission along with their party, no Theme Park admission or reservation needed.
Guests under 14 years of age must be accompanied by a guest who is 14 years or older.
Reservations are void if transferred or sold and have no cash value. Unused reservations are forfeited and will not be replaced.
*Local Terms on Black Spire*

Bright Suns = Good Day
Rising Moons = Good Evening
Till The Spire = Goodbye , Till we meet again
Good Run = Good Luck


----------



## midnight star

I just got an email about check in information.  I have a free reservation, not one from a hotel. So they are sending emails about it now! General info from it 
- You check in on 1st floor of Launch bay 2 hours early. If you have an 8 am reservation, then you can enter and check in beginning at 6 am.
- You get your wristband at check in and leave it on until your reservation begins
- No need to line up before your reservation begins
- Primary person needs an ID; all people who are in the party over the age of 18 need an ID
- Currently DL costume rules will be followed (i.e. costumes for only those 14 and under)..bounding is allowed 
- Guests who are under 14 years old have to be accompanied by someone who is 14 or older


----------



## RedM94

smchristy said:


> Disney is starting to send emails out to those that have the free reservations. I just got one with instructions for checking in etc... Can't wait!



When is your reservation date and time?


----------



## AndrewC

I'll be there in late October and I'm curious, does anyone think Galaxy Edge will open early with the magic mornings or whatever is offered to the on property hotel guests? I'll be on property (DLH) checking in on the 19th (though won't be in the park that day) and checking out on the 24th (half day in the park, then Knotts Scary Farm). I usually don't make use of those early morning deals since it's kinda hard to get up that early when I don't make it back to the hotel till like 11pm or midnight the night before (I love being in the park at night), but this year I might have to drag myself out of bed at 6am a couple times to be at the gate right when they open... Now if the second attraction is up and running by then this will be the PERFECT trip!


----------



## BadPinkTink

How The Virtual Queue Will Work After June 23 2019

*Star Wars Galaxys Edge will open to ALL guests at general park opening hours*
*Once capacity has been reached, Disney will open the virtual queuing system*
*There are 2 ways to access the virtual queuing system A. By using the Disneyland App B. By using a Fastpass kiosk and obtaining a paper Boarding Group ticket*
*You will be assigned a Boarding Group with a specific time to enter Star Wars Galaxys Edge*
*When you Boarding Time opens you will be alerted through the APP*
*If you are not using the APP and have obtained a paper Boarding Group ticket , you will need to check the Digital Display Monitors to see when your Boarding Group opens. There will be no return time on the paper Boarding Group ticket*
*Once your Boarding Group opens, you will have 2 hours to check into Star Wars Galaxys Edge. This means that if you get an alert that your Boarding Group can enter Star Wars Galaxys Edge, and you are in line at Radiator Springs Racers in California Adventures, you can still ride Radiator Springs Racers. You will have plenty of time to get back to Star Wars Galaxys Edge.*
*Once inside Star Wars Galaxys Edge, there will be no time limit on how long you can stay*


----------



## dina444444

No email here yet for either the hotel or public slots. Public slot is 8pm opening day.


----------



## AndrewC

I'm really hoping they're aggressive with the limits on letting people in, I understand this will be insanely popular, but without FastPass for these rides, I fear wait times won't just be a couple hours, but like SIX plus hours. Wasn't RR over in California Adventures like all day waits when it opened? Or Guardians of the Galaxy? I get that FastPass slows things down, but I really wish they had at least allowed MaxPass users and maybe limit it to once a day, or even just for hotel guests or something.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

smchristy said:


> Disney is starting to send emails out to those that have the free reservations. I just got one with instructions for checking in etc... Can't wait!


 
Got one too! Makes it more real! Our reservation is for June 23rd, 8am for anybody curious.


----------



## ERQTraveler

I got the email too!

Looking forward to my visits!

ERQ


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Got one too! Makes it more real! Our reservation is for June 23rd, 8am for anybody curious.


Me too and we have the same reservation date and time. 

One thing I’m wondering that doesn’t seem to be addressed is whether or not your entire party must be together to enter the land. I’m a nursing mama leaving my baby at home for this visit and I’m hoping I can skip over to the Baby Care Center to pump after checking in at the Launch Bay... I don’t want my husband and son to have to wait for me in case I have a delay.


----------



## ERQTraveler

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Me too and we have the same reservation date and time.
> 
> One thing I’m wondering that doesn’t seem to be addressed is whether or not your entire party must be together to enter the land. I’m a nursing mama leaving my baby at home for this visit and I’m hoping I can skip over to the Baby Care Center to pump after checking in at the Launch Bay... I don’t want my husband and son to have to wait for me in case I have a delay.



The email mentions that your entire party must be present at check in.  It does not mention the same for entrance into the land.  So I would say that your entire party does not need to be present to enter the land, only for check in.

ERQ


----------



## TAMU Turtle

Hi, I’m going for the first time solo this year too. ‪We just started a ******* for the D23 Expo 2019 where you can chat with other attendees about the latest expo news, plan and attend fan meetups, share your cosplay progress, and so much more. Maybe it’ll help us feel less alone in this. ‬ You can join by emailing me here: austin@oswaldfamily.com


----------



## smchristy

RedM94 said:


> When is your reservation date and time?


6/10 and 6/13


----------



## TAMU Turtle

Hi, I’m going for the first time solo this year too. ‪We just started a ******* for the D23 Expo 2019 where you can chat with other attendees about the latest expo news, plan and attend fan meetups, share your cosplay progress, and so much more. Maybe it’ll help us feel less alone in this. ‬ You can join by emailing me here: austin@oswaldfamily.com


----------



## maichan

Got my email as well for an 8am 6/1 reservation. It came from disneydestinations@mail.disneydestinations.com which is a different address from the reservation confirmation email. The subject line was "Your STAR WARS adventure is nearly here!" in case anyone still has not received theirs and is checking their spam/filters.


----------



## smileyface1990

The most logical thing to so is start with the virtual queue at the start of the day, so they won't have a stampede of people running for SWGE.


----------



## Astylla

maichan said:


> Got my email as well for an 8am 6/1 reservation. It came from disneydestinations@mail.disneydestinations.com which is a different address from the reservation confirmation email. The subject line was "Your STAR WARS adventure is nearly here!" in case anyone still has not received theirs and is checking their spam/filters.



Yeah got mine and it was in the "Promotions" tab of my gmail so definitely check there !


----------



## KPeterso

I got my email too!!! We go on 6/7 with a 8 AM reservation! Can't wait to start seeing the reports and how it goes for those with 8 AM reservations!


----------



## Sandeep1

So this was probably mentioned already but if you have an 8am reservation, they will let you into Disneyland at 6am in order to go check-in at Star Wars Launch Bay.  And from my understanding, you will be able to stay in the park and walk around until 8.  That's cool.


----------



## twodogs

We have a free reservation and a hotel-linked reservation for the same day on the last weekend of the reservation period.  I got an email about the free reservation today, as others did, but nothing more than the initial email about the hotel reservation.


----------



## twodogs

We just left the GCH hotel this afternoon (yes, two trips in 3 weeks is crazy, but this Memorial Day trip was planned before the SWGE dates were announced).  It was crawling with media from all over the world.  They had large rooms in the convention area of the hotel blocked off for SW Media guests.  Many of them told us they had previews today or tomorrow.  I didn’t ask about the ban on publishing anything yet.  The excitement is building for sure.

Many of the CMs we spoke to this weekend had already done their CM previews and said it was awesome.   There were SO many people walking through the parks with droids and light sabers.  Some had the light sabers out of the case, and they looked very cool, but a little delicate to me to be walking through the park with.  I could not tell what material they were made of.  If the number of preview folks buying all this merch is any indication, those places are going to be mobbed when the regular guests get in this weekend.  I was thinking about how much money they will make on just those two types of merchandise alone.  Almost everyone I saw with a droid or a light saber was an adult.  Probably because most people are telling their kids what I am telling mine:  bring your own money or it’s a no-go for a $200 light saber!!  Now what to do about my DH...


----------



## abnihon

Sandeep1 said:


> So this was probably mentioned already but if you have an 8am reservation, they will let you into Disneyland at 6am in order to go check-in at Star Wars Launch Bay.  And from my understanding, you will be able to stay in the park and walk around until 8.  That's cool.



My son will be way too bored and impatient to have 2 hours in the park with nothing to do.  Lol.  Though pics on near empty Main St would be cool!  Maybe we’ll aim to get there about 7am for our 8am time.


----------



## pharmama

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Me too and we have the same reservation date and time.
> 
> One thing I’m wondering that doesn’t seem to be addressed is whether or not your entire party must be together to enter the land. I’m a nursing mama leaving my baby at home for this visit and I’m hoping I can skip over to the Baby Care Center to pump after checking in at the Launch Bay... I don’t want my husband and son to have to wait for me in case I have a delay.



I think once you have your wristband on you're good and would not have to enter together.  Wristbands I saw this weekend from previews have the QR code, Date, and time window printed on them and have colored borders for different time slots.  There was also line at the bottom that had a Star Wars planet or destination.  I'm not sure what that's for...


----------



## njchris

Got my email too for my reservation on the 3rd.   I'm also a guest on my friend's on the 14th.  My ID says Christopher but I'm Chris on the Reservation.  They aren't going to be THAT strict, right?


----------



## Sandeep1

njchris said:


> Got my email too for my reservation on the 3rd.   I'm also a guest on my friend's on the 14th.  My ID says Christopher but I'm Chris on the Reservation.  They aren't going to be THAT strict, right?


 
Lol I think you'll be okay


----------



## Sandeep1

abnihon said:


> My son will be way too bored and impatient to have 2 hours in the park with nothing to do.  Lol.  Though pics on near empty Main St would be cool!  Maybe we’ll aim to get there about 7am for our 8am time.



This is a good point.  Should I just line up once I check-in or go to Main Street?  My plan is to go to Savi's to build my saber first thing after entering at 8am.


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

twodogs said:


> We just left the GCH hotel this afternoon (yes, two trips in 3 weeks is crazy, but this Memorial Day trip was planned before the SWGE dates were announced).  It was crawling with media from all over the world.  They had large rooms in the convention area of the hotel blocked off for SW Media guests.  Many of them told us they had previews today or tomorrow.  I didn’t ask about the ban on publishing anything yet.  The excitement is building for sure.
> 
> Many of the CMs we spoke to this weekend had already done their CM previews and said it was awesome.   There were SO many people walking through the parks with droids and light sabers.  Some had the light sabers out of the case, and they looked very cool, but a little delicate to me to be walking through the park with.  I could not tell what material they were made of.  If the number of preview folks buying all this merch is any indication, those places are going to be mobbed when the regular guests get in this weekend.  I was thinking about how much money they will make on just those two types of merchandise alone.  Almost everyone I saw with a droid or a light saber was an adult.  Probably because most people are telling their kids what I am telling mine:  bring your own money or it’s a no-go for a $200 light saber!!  Now what to do about my DH...



My DH brought a $500 GC to spend in his CM preview with DD#2, and said he could have spent that much and more between just Savi's and the Droid Depot. He ended up getting a lightsaber, a droid, a holocron, an extra kybercrystal, a keychain for me, and a couple of things for DD as a thank you (a Porg and a BB8 headband), as well as a couple of things from DCA for SoIL and candy for GS#2. He wants to get more kyber crystals, the other holocron, the other droid, Jedi robes (they will actually carry his size at some point, but for previews, they did not...ftr, he wears a 3XL long, because he has gorilla long arms and shoulders), and more... 

Stuff was selling out like crazy during the preview and they didn't have everything available during the preview. 

So....hide your DH's credit card, lol.  Bring cash or a GC, if you're like me, and forget the budget in the heat of shopping!


----------



## tinkerbell1112

So my DH and I were planning on not even bothering with the stampede - so if I'm understanding correctly, we wouldn't be able to put our name into virtual queue until the initial stampede has completed?  At say, 9:05am?  LOL

In other words, we plan on entering DL at 8am for early morning entry on a Tuesday and 8am at DCA on a Wed.  We were just going to put our names into the virtual queue the moment we could.  I'm not risking my life in a stampede.  

But, in the random case the land doesn't fill until 9:45, then the virtual system wouldn't open until then?


----------



## njchris

I want to see more of people's droid builds.  Did they have  the backpacks? Can we bring the droids back in another day through security?


----------



## midnight star

Bianca and Bernard said:


> So....hide your DH's credit card, lol. Bring cash or a GC, if you're like me, and forget the budget in the heat of shopping!


This is what I plan to do. Just going to get a gift card and put all the money for Star wars on it. So far I only want the droid, but with the personality and backpack. Hopefully they will be available. If it's more than what is on the gift card, I won't get it.


----------



## midnight star

njchris said:


> I want to see more of people's droid builds.  Did they have  the backpacks? Can we bring the droids back in another day through security?


I have a feeling the droid backpacks either aren't available or people haven't posted that they got one. I've seen a few pics and videos now on Facebook from people who went to CM previews. Oh and to add, the BB8 style droids are hard to control and break apart easily. Though you can put them back together


----------



## twodogs

njchris said:


> I want to see more of people's droid builds.  Did they have  the backpacks? Can we bring the droids back in another day through security?


I saw ZERO back packs in the parks for the droids (I saw a post of one on here so I knew what to look for).  Everyone had the white cardboard box with the same words on it as the back pack and the same “look out” window as the back pack. I just figured they hadn’t come in yet since I feel these guests would have thrown cash down for that too!


----------



## ERQTraveler

njchris said:


> Got my email too for my reservation on the 3rd.   I'm also a guest on my friend's on the 14th.  My ID says Christopher but I'm Chris on the Reservation.  They aren't going to be THAT strict, right?



You'll be fine.


----------



## pharmama

I agree that it seems like the droid backpacks aren’t available. Like twodogs I saw tons of droid boxes being carried around and zero backpacks. I only saw one droid out of the box and it looked pretty cool. 

Also saw some people posing/playing with their Savi’s workshop lightsabers in front of the castle Saturday night and they looked fantastic. Still, I just can’t justify the $$. 

I have a feeling a droid or two are in our future though. And maybe some creatures. And a holocron. And the R2 headband. And...  oh boy. I’m in trouble...


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I know it said no rides or entertainment will be open at 6:30, but I wonder if any of the eateries on Main Street will be. Grabbing coffee/breakfast after checking in at Launch Bay is what I’m hoping to do.


----------



## kristensideaoffun

Sjwillia said:


> Any clues on how they will handle the stampede to SWGE once rope drops since they won't start the virtual queue until the land reaches capacity?  I can envision the rush to PP each morning on steroids.



I have a feeling that there will be two separate areas at rope drop - one for people wishing to enter SWGE and one for people wishing to enter other areas of the park. Cast members will lead in the people wishing to enter SWGE to avoid people stampeding the gate. They will have cast members waiting at the the SWGE entrance to turn people away that try to bypass this system. They did something similar with RSR for a long time, not sure if they still do.


----------



## tink too

This is going to be fun!  We really hoped to ride MF this year as we won't be back to DL for many years (or maybe ever) as WDW is nearer for us - only a 9 hour flight.  Looks like we may just have to experience the ambiance and try the rides at WDW in the future once the dust has settled a little.

@BadPinkTink thanks for the breakdown of how things will work.  At least we will be prepared.


----------



## figment_jii

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I know it said no rides or entertainment will be open at 6:30, but I wonder if any of the eateries on Main Street will be. Grabbing coffee/breakfast after checking in at Launch Bay is what I’m hoping to do.


The Market House (aka Starbucks) has 6:00 am as their opening time this Friday, but it goes back to 8:00 am on Saturday.


----------



## Erin M

kristensideaoffun said:


> I have a feeling that there will be two separate areas at rope drop - one for people wishing to enter SWGE and one for people wishing to enter other areas of the park. Cast members will lead in the people wishing to enter SWGE to avoid people stampeding the gate. They will have cast members waiting at the the SWGE entrance to turn people away that try to bypass this system. They did something similar with RSR for a long time, not sure if they still do.



I hope this is what they do, or something similar.  I'll be watching this board like a hawk for updates and how the process evolves. As a hyper planner the not known is killing me a little, but it is what it is. I should just let it go.


----------



## dieumeye

abnihon said:


> My son will be way too bored and impatient to have 2 hours in the park with nothing to do.  Lol.  Though pics on near empty Main St would be cool!  Maybe we’ll aim to get there about 7am for our 8am time.


I really really really hope these extra hours are combined with plenty of staff so there's not tons of waiting in line (security, main gate, Launch Bay check-in, actual SW:GE entry... and then all the lines inside the land!). It's nice that we'll be able to enter the gates at 6am, but I hope that doesn't mean there's going to be a 2+ hour line snaking all down Main Street and thru Tomorrowland to the Launch Bay just to check in!

I'd be far happier checking in at 6am and then just hanging around for 2 hours than I would be standing in line for 2 hours just to check in.


----------



## socaldisneylover

Any thoughts on how crazy it is going to be Friday morning?  Everyone with reservations seems to be posting and asking questions, but I have not seen a great deal of talk about how the process will work for those just going to buy merchandise.

The last time I went 2+ Hours prior to opening was for the 50th back in 2005.  I know that there have been a couple of things since then that people lined up for, the 24 Hour Party and 60th Anniversary come to mind.  I'm guessing there will be a fair # who wait all night, but is it going to take forever to get into the park, and do you think they'll have people moving smoothly through the merchandise locations?  Realistically, how early does it pay to get there to line up?


----------



## njchris

midnight star said:


> I have a feeling the droid backpacks either aren't available or people haven't posted that they got one. I've seen a few pics and videos now on Facebook from people who went to CM previews. Oh and to add, the BB8 style droids are hard to control and break apart easily. Though you can put them back together


Where on Faceboook have you seen some?  In certain groups?   I was worried about the BB8 ones rolling around getting worn out or something.


----------



## midnight star

njchris said:


> Where on Faceboook have you seen some?  In certain groups?   I was worried about the BB8 ones rolling around getting worn out or something.


Yes I'm on a facebook group for passholders. So people have been posting about their merchandise there. Thankfully there haven't been any major spoilers with pics due to the phone rule (or at least no one posted them if they did). So far I've seen someone's droid clip. Someone else didn't have a pic of their droid but mentioned that it breaks easily, but she is able to put it back together. Also, I saw the monkey lizard, porg, and puffer pig.


----------



## LizzyS

kristensideaoffun said:


> I have a feeling that there will be two separate areas at rope drop - one for people wishing to enter SWGE and one for people wishing to enter other areas of the park. Cast members will lead in the people wishing to enter SWGE to avoid people stampeding the gate. They will have cast members waiting at the the SWGE entrance to turn people away that try to bypass this system. They did something similar with RSR for a long time, not sure if they still do.



I remember them doing this for RSR when it was new-ish and it worked out fairly well.


----------



## walnutthewise

Has anyone with a Disneyland hotel stay received an email with a their Galaxy's Edge reservation QR code? I called the Galaxy's Edge reservation line and they said it's not a problem because I'll get what I need when I check in at the hotel. Not sure if that means I will also have to go to Launch Bay to get wrist bands. I'm sure we will find out soon enough.


----------



## dina444444

walnutthewise said:


> Has anyone with a Disneyland hotel stay received an email with a their Galaxy's Edge reservation QR code? I called the Galaxy's Edge reservation line and they said it's not a problem because I'll get what I need when I check in at the hotel. Not sure if that means I will also have to go to Launch Bay to get wrist bands. I'm sure we will find out soon enough.


From my TA this morning, we have an 8am opening day reservation: You can check in starting at 6AM at Launch Bay. You will receive a QR code to your email for your reservation. If you don't get the email you will also get the code at Check In. All  guests need to be present with you and have their IDs in order to get their wristbands. The CM at launch bay will then tell you which entrance you are using to enter the land. Each time slot is using a different entrance.


----------



## walnutthewise

dina444444 said:


> From my TA this morning, we have an 8am opening day reservation: You can check in starting at 6AM at Launch Bay. You will receive a QR code to your email for your reservation. If you don't get the email you will also get the code at Check In. All  guests need to be present with you and have their IDs in order to get their wristbands. The CM at launch bay will then tell you which entrance you are using to enter the land. Each time slot is using a different entrance.


Aha thanks! Looks like Launch Bay is the first destination for everyone.


----------



## Lesley Wake

njchris said:


> Where on Faceboook have you seen some?  In certain groups?   I was worried about the BB8 ones rolling around getting worn out or something.


I have a BB-8 droid and have had it for a couple years (it's not a sphero, but is one that does full rotation). The head is connected with a movable magnet, but if you hit furniture or anything with it, then the head can pop off. You can easily place it back on top, but you have to physically do it, it won't happen automatically. I'm expecting the ones in SWGE will be a similar mechanism, maybe better quality materials? 

I think the R-units will be much more stable and easier to control. But I just can't resist the BB cuteness!


----------



## LaurieRL

I saw some droids when i was at dl during the previews. They were all in boxes.


----------



## Caropooh

Has anyone who has a reservation through DVC (and called to put their email address in) received their email today yet?


----------



## katyringo

Disneyland daily updated a post today with information and in the fine print or something it says a boarding pass does not gaurntee entrances..


----------



## wench

Disney has said all along that if you have a hotel reservation, you’ll receive an email regarding your SWGE reservation the day before your check in.  So, I wouldn’t worry as a hotel guest if it hasn’t come yet.  Based on what they’ve said, I should be getting an email tomorrow.  I’ll try to post if I do.


----------



## MommyLove

usctrojans said:


> This info might help.  I was on with the hotel GE reservation line yesterday and the cm offered up this gem without my even asking, ALL EXCLUSIVE MERCH WILL BE AVAILABLE FOR PURCHASE INSIDE OF GE!!!  I sure hope that’s true.  She seemed very confident about it, but I would verify and confirm it.





Lesley Wake said:


> But, what does she mean by "Exclusive Merch". The actual Batuu merchandise that is sold in Launch Bay will also be sold in SWGE, plus some things that will only be in SWGE. But the ones that say "Star Wars Galaxy's Edge" or anything with "Opening Day" won't be available in the land. That would pull you out of the immersive nature. But that is also what will be sold in places in Disneyland, DCA, and the hotels. People are mostly worried that all the opening day merch will be snapped up by people who aren't entering the land at 8am.



This. I'm certainlygoing to want "Galaxy’s Edge" merch (including the reusable bag; who knew there could be so much excitement over a reusable bag?!) and I hope it won't be that tough to get. My DH and I have a reservation 2-6pm June 1st.


----------



## disneycat321

Going in October with my SW fan husband, so I'm watching all of this unfold with great interest. Those local AP holders are willing to wait in a ride line for an entire day, so I'm assuming we may not be actually riding anything in SWGE until our next trip in June 2020. Hopefully we at least get to experience the ambience of the land in October.

I wish they'd do an extra pay thing like WDW does. They have a hard ticket morning event for Toy Story Land at Hollywood Studios, as well as pay after hours events at 3 of the parks. We'd pay for a hard ticket SWGE event before or after park hours. I know the demand will be _way_ higher than it is for anything else probably ever, but still...


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Some helpful information:

From MousePlanet:




 Disneyland officials tell us if you have your SW:GE reservation and your park ticket, you will be able to get into SW:GE if Disneyland reaches capacity but you have a late reservation.


----------



## Sandeep1

theluckyrabbit said:


> Some helpful information:
> 
> From MousePlanet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disneyland officials tell us if you have your SW:GE reservation and your park ticket, you will be able to get into SW:GE if Disneyland reaches capacity but you have a late reservation.



Glad to hear that and it makes sense.


----------



## SomeGuyInOz

Has anyone attempted to change any of their guests listed on their SW:GE reservation (I'm not staying in a hotel, it's just a SW:GE reservation)?  I only have my daughter and myself listed on my reservation but she can't make it unfortunately.  I'm hoping I can bring a mate with me instead, but I haven't tried calling the hotline yet.

BTW, I got to go in last weekend and it is awesome!  They have done a great job with the land.  Once in there you forget you are at Disneyland - there is no sign of Disney (except, I guess, on the receipts and merchandise tags)   I got to experience everything in the 4 hours except the droid building.  Looking forward to spending more time checking out the merchandise.


----------



## Castillo Mom

Sandeep1 said:


> Glad to hear that and it makes sense.



Disney confirmed this a couple of weeks ago via the Disney AP Facebook page.  If the park reaches capacity, those with a SWGE reservation will be allowed to enter.  Hope that eases some anxiety.


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

MommyLove said:


> This. I'm certainlygoing to want "Galaxy’s Edge" merch (including the reusable bag; who knew there could be so much excitement over a reusable bag?!) and I hope it won't be that tough to get. My DH and I have a reservation 2-6pm June 1st.



SWGE merch isn't in SWGE.   The stuff in there will say Black Spire Outpost, and if asked, the CMs will tell you that is where you are.  I would probably plan on being in early to DL to get the SWGE merch before entering BSO, if possible.


----------



## kpd6901

So, if Launch Bay is one of the areas for regular merch, and we go in there around or shortly after 6 am for an 8 am SWGE reservation, even if regular attractions are not open, I wonder if Launch Bay would open up the merch sales that early.  Heck, I would love for meet/greets to be open then, too. It could kill time until 8 and it would also free us the time that we otherwise would have spent in there later in the day or the next day of our trip. Not fully expecting all that, but hey, it'd be nice.


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

DH said that he could have spent hours just looking at the details around SWGE.  It is that immersive.   He said that 4 hours just isn't enough time to ride, eat, shop, do the droid/lightsaber experiences, and take in all that is SWGE.    Some details under spoiler, regarding the land, the ride, and food.  

My jaded, almost 50 year old husband, who only does Disney for his kids/grandkids/wife's enjoyment, cried when he 



Spoiler



hugged Chewie for the first time ever. Said the best part was Rey, Kylo, Stormtroopers and Chewie walking around without character lines, interacting with guests. He hugged Chewie; was interrogated by Stormtroopers (remember, lightsabers are banned...luckily he was just carrying 'scrap metal' lol; and was halted by Kylo Ren who looked him up and down, then dismissed him with a handwave. Rey came out, and a little girl behind DH in line literally threw her stuff down and ran to Rey without a word to her mom. Mom was talking to DH and DD, looked down and was all 'where the heck did my kid go?' Rey walked the little 8ish girl back and talked to the mom, then DH and DD, took some photos (photopass was out) and wandered off to look for more scrap metal. 

He did see the trash monster eyeball pop up in the water fountain, and heard it in the pipes in the bathroom. Said the bathroom part kinda creeped him out, as he was at the urinal at the time and it sounded like it came from there. LOL 

Rode SWGE twice. Said the pilot position is the one you want if you want to 'see' the ride going on. Engineer is too busy pushing buttons. Didn't try gunner. Liked the pilot position best.

Teared up when everyone held their lightsabers up together at Savi's, after they completed making them. Was a much more intimate, moving experience than the droid building.  

If you crash the MF, everyone knows...it's all encoded with the app and your ticket! Make sure to have your app ready and updated, with a full phone charge, because you will need it. So many things are interactive with the app, or your droid!

Food:  tried both blue and green milks.  Didn't like either, but he's not a fruity guy.  DD likes them both.  The Kat Saka popcorn mix is meh.  ATe Docking Bay 7, and loved the Oven Roasted Tip Yip.  DD had the Yob shrimp salad and said it was good, but not fantastic.    DD has previously tried (during CM training) a few sips of drinks at Oga's and said the Moogan tea and Blue Bantha were very good, but really liked the Carbon Freeze best.


----------



## FSUSammy

Anyone know anything about there being a rider switch ability on the Falcon ride? I'm assuming yes but normally there is a fast pass line for the second group to go and that won't be up and running just yet.


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

I'm going to toss this post out from Reddit.  It links to an article that gives the author's take on his first visit to BSO.  I used the Reddit link, because the poster there did it with links to the specific areas, so if you want to read about the food at Docking Bay, you can just do that and skip the Smuggler's Run spoilers.


Making Star Wars' Coverage of Galaxy's Edge from
      GalaxysEdge


----------



## Boardwalktime2000

Is there a good website or discussion board that provides good details on visiting the new Star Wars land area at Disneyland?


----------



## The Foolish Mortal

I would suggest .... this one


----------



## vettegirl

We will have a 7 month old next Friday, I wonder how they will handle baby swap for Smuggler's Run?  Our reservation is from 2-6.


----------



## Malcon10t

MommyLove said:


> This. I'm certainlygoing to want "Galaxy’s Edge" merch (including the reusable bag; who knew there could be so much xcitement over a reusable bag?!) and I hope it won't be that tough to get. My DH and I have a rservation 2-6pm June 1st.


The reusable bags were also limited to 1 per person.  Don't know if that will change upon opening.


----------



## Malcon10t

kpd6901 said:


> Yes, it will be amazing. We are in the same boat, but we also have DW who typically gets motion sickness on simulator rides, so she's planning on only riding it once while going through the full queue, no matter how long it will take. Though, I do wonder how motion sickness may not be so bad (I don't have that problem, although I know many do), if one is a pilot and has some control over the motion.


I don't think it would go well......


walnutthewise said:


> Has anyone with a Disneyland hotel stay received an email with a their Galaxy's Edge reservation QR code? I called the Galaxy's Edge reservation line and they said it's not a problem because I'll get what I need when I check in at the hotel. Not sure if that means I will also have to go to Launch Bay to get wrist bands. I'm sure we will find out soon enough.





wench said:


> Disney has said all along that if you have a hotel reservation, you’ll receive an email regarding your SWGE reservation the day before your check in.  So, I wouldn’t worry as a hotel guest if it hasn’t come yet.  Based on what they’ve said, I should be getting an email tomorrow.  I’ll try to post if I do.


They will give us the QR at check in.  This prevents people from getting the QR then canceling the reservation....


----------



## FSUSammy

vettegirl said:


> We will have a 7 month old next Friday, I wonder how they will handle baby swap for Smuggler's Run?  Our reservation is from 2-6.


 
We'll have our 9 month old the following week. If we don't hear from others before you go mind posting your experience???


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1133800463826948096


----------



## RedM94

Just checked into the VGC, confirmed two SWGE reservations and was also able to change names no problem.


----------



## vettegirl

FSUSammy said:


> We'll have our 9 month old the following week. If we don't hear from others before you go mind posting your experience???


Absolutely!


----------



## dina444444

Just got my hotel reservation barcode email from Disney. Opening day 8am here we come.


----------



## rteetz

Iger was live from inside SWGE on CNBC earlier! Time is almost here!


----------



## wench

I just received my QR code email linked to my hotel reservation.  I’m checking in tomorrow, so Disney sent it the day before, as promised.


----------



## RedM94

Just ran into Mr Hamill at the Grand Californian.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

RedM94 said:


> Just ran into Mr Hamill at the Grand Californian.  View attachment 404293


Wow! So cool. Very jealous  Have a great time!


----------



## wench

RedM94 said:


> Just ran into Mr Hamill at the Grand Californian.  View attachment 404293


This made me cry!


----------



## Kenshin21

Not sure if it’s answered previously, but for those lining up at 2 am for merch, are we allowed to bring those collapsible chairs inside the park when let in, or do we have to bring those back to the room/car? Saw a lot of those chairs and the d23 expo but this is a different security


----------



## wench

Kenshin21 said:


> Not sure if it’s answered previously, but for those lining up at 2 am for merch, are we allowed to bring those collapsible chairs inside the park when let in, or do we have to bring those back to the room/car? Saw a lot of those chairs and the d23 expo but this is a different security


Disney has said that no one should bring any chairs to the line even, so I don’t think they’ll let them in the park.


----------



## RedM94

wench said:


> This made me cry!



He was awesome, even took off his sunglasses for the photo.  Guess I should have smiled.


----------



## socaldisneylover

Looks like the the Soda Bottles have landed on Batuu.  And they even have a CA CRV if you want a few cents back.  LOL!

Bottles

Coming soon to an EBay page near you.


----------



## The strongest avenger

Disneyland accounts have started posting some videos of Galaxy Edge! The Disneyland Ambassadors has some of the best coverages of Galaxy’ Edge that I could find! You can find the video @disneylandambassador


----------



## The strongest avenger

The Disneyland Ambassador Instagram account just added a video with some great Galaxy Edge coverage! I would totally recommend it!


----------



## rteetz

Boatload of content from the DIS and media posted in here

Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge Info & Planning


----------



## rteetz




----------



## midnight star

Watched the news report on Channel 7 earlier! Looks cooler than I thought.


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...hGjXEcEezM7u54_r2k-ctgfESLd1xFUYQDRYCzbH6WL8I
Disney Parks Blog is doing a live stream of the dedication ceremony, one hour from now.
https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...t-disneyland-resort-on-may-29-at-820-p-m-pdt/
And don't forget GMA is doing a segment tomorrow morning!


----------



## wench

RedM94 said:


> He was awesome, even took off his sunglasses for the photo.  Guess I should have smiled.


That’s amazing.  I’m completely jealous because I’ll be at GCH tomorrow.  So, I missed the chance of meeting my childhood obsession by about 24 hours.  Maybe he’ll still be around tomorrow, but I’m not holding my breath.


----------



## Boardwalktime2000

Thank you.  I found some great info on Star Wars land, and a lot of other Disneyland info that is very helpful.  

They are at @Disneylandambassador on Instagram.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

RedM94 said:


> Just ran into Mr Hamill at the Grand Californian.  View attachment 404293


Omg!!!! So awesome! I was at the parks today and everyone is all buzzing, including the CMs. You can feel energy.So excited!!!


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

Join the stream!


----------



## cordage

wench said:


> I just received my QR code email linked to my hotel reservation.  I’m checking in tomorrow, so Disney sent it the day before, as promised.



Hi, after making your hotel booking how long was it until you received information on SWGE  date/time reservation?


----------



## MrsD.Duck

RedM94 said:


> Just ran into Mr Hamill at the Grand Californian.  View attachment 404293


How awesome


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

RedM94 said:


> Just ran into Mr Hamill at the Grand Californian.  View attachment 404293


Amazing! Played one of my childhood heroes and he seems like such a great guy. Wish I was there to meet him!


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

OH MY GOD GEORGE LUCAS IS ON THE STAGE I'M GOING TO CRY

edit: BILLY'S ON THERE NOW

you know what I'm going to stop with the edits.... just so excited seeing all my childhood obsessions.

edit: I CAN'T STOP MARK HAMILL'S THERE

HARISSON NOW

I'll actually stop with all the edits now, sorry.


----------



## katyringo

I basically cried through the whole thing and I’m not even a big Star Wars fan.


----------



## StarSpeckledSky




----------



## rteetz

Craig from the Dis just saw Pee Wee Herman the voice of DJ Rex in the droid shop.


----------



## Michele King

Who's lining up at 2 am for merchandise. My son is making me go. 
Anyone ever lined up before? Where do you go to line up? 
Can you bring a chair for the night and then run it back to your car? 
I have problems with my back and need to be able to sit in a chair.


----------



## dina444444

Michele King said:


> Who's lining up at 2 am for merchandise. My son is making me go.
> Anyone ever lined up before? Where do you go to line up?
> Can you bring a chair for the night and then run it back to your car?
> I have problems with my back and need to be able to sit in a chair.


If it can’t be brought into the park then it’s not allowed in the line. So unfortunately no chairs. In the past the lines have usually on the harbor side in the toy story shuttle bus area.


----------



## Castillo Mom

My daughter-in-law appeared in The DIS droid video because she was working when they came through.  She called me while on her break about an hour ago and said that it’s been a very emotional night.  She closes tonight and will have a lot to share!  

In the meantime, I’m trying not to watch too many videos.  Can’t wait until Friday!


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

Who here is going on opening day?

We won't be, just curious to see how many people are going!


----------



## dina444444

StarSpeckledSky said:


> Who here is going on opening day?
> 
> We won't be, just curious to see how many people are going!


Me!


----------



## rteetz




----------



## BadPinkTink

Take a look at the June 2019 check in thread. I have a list of everyone and their Star Wars Galaxy's Edge reservations


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

Castillo Mom said:


> My daughter-in-law appeared in The DIS droid video because she was working when they came through.  She called me while on her break about an hour ago and said that it’s been a very emotional night.  She closes tonight and will have a lot to share!
> 
> In the meantime, I’m trying not to watch too many videos.  Can’t wait until Friday!



Yay for your DIL! I hope she had a wonderful night; it's...incredible, to be part of a thing like this.  

DD was off yesterday, and was so mad she didn't get to be there for the dedication ceremony. She had to be in at 3am today, poor thing.


----------



## cinnaminny

Castillo Mom said:


> My daughter-in-law appeared in The DIS droid video because she was working when they came through.  She called me while on her break about an hour ago and said that it’s been a very emotional night.  She closes tonight and will have a lot to share!
> 
> In the meantime, I’m trying not to watch too many videos.  Can’t wait until Friday!


How exciting for her to be part of this! We wont be there until later this summer but I can not wait!


----------



## OpieDoodle

How exciting! I can't wait to see everyone's updates we are going to Disney World in Jan so we will be visiting SWGE out there <3


----------



## Malcon10t

If you had a preview, your pics are up!!!!!


----------



## Tiggerette

Should we have a separate thread to start posting the reports? Separate threads for attraction, food/drinks and merchandise? I'll take a look to see if one was started before posting a report.


----------



## dina444444

Tiggerette said:


> Should we have a separate thread to start posting the reports? Separate threads for attraction, food/drinks and merchandise? I'll take a look to see if one was started before posting a report.


There are separate threads for the attractions, food/drinks, etc. on the SWGE sub form on the TPAS forum. This is being used for both Disneyland and WDW. 

https://www.disboards.com/forums/star-wars-galaxys-edge-info-planning.204/


----------



## DavidNYC

I think it was said that Smuggler's Run would have a single rider line.  Do we know if that bypasses much of the queue?  From reports, that queue is definitely something to enjoy.  I have a reservation for next Thursday.


----------



## njchris

DavidNYC said:


> I think it was said that Smuggler's Run would have a single rider line.  Do we know if that bypasses much of the queue?  From reports, that queue is definitely something to enjoy.  I have a reservation for next Thursday.


I've heard you'd bypass all the pre-show-regular-que stuff.


----------



## disneylover102

Anybody who is going to SWGE anytime soon, please let me know how good the Single Rider line is, because it sounds like you can’t just ride once.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

disneylover102 said:


> Anybody who is going to SWGE anytime soon, please let me know how good the Single Rider line is, because it sounds like you can’t just ride once.


I'll try out Single Rider tomorrow night for my 2nd+ rides I'll report back on how it works. I have heard from people who have gone that Single Rider line only fills gunner/engineer positions though.


----------



## ErinBoBerin

Anyone seen anything about people waiting in line overnight? Seems like no one's really doing that (yet).


----------



## BadPinkTink

ErinBoBerin said:


> Anyone seen anything about people waiting in line overnight? Seems like no one's really doing that (yet).



its only 10.42am on Thursday 30 May in LA / Disneyland right now, so its far too early for people  to start waiting in line


----------



## ErinBoBerin

BadPinkTink said:


> its only 10.42am on Thursday 30 May in LA / Disneyland right now, so its far too early for people to start waiting in line



I was just curious because Disney had previously said that people could camp out for two nights.


----------



## LizzyS

I am so excited about everything and I'm not even returning to DLR until next year, lol.


----------



## bwvBound

Random question as I consider how DH and I will dress for our upcoming visit:  Which Apple Watch band will I wear?  I'm thinking my leather band might look more "broken in / worn / natural to the environment" than the splashy single color bands?  Hmmm


----------



## Tink1987

I’m in the parks today and will be here till tonight late so can report back on people queuing. Currently waiting in line at the Plaza listening to the band playing the Star Wars melody 

Our slot is 8am tomorrow so our plan is to rock up at 4am. That may change depending on what we see when we leave the park tonight!


----------



## seigyoku

BadPinkTink said:


> its only 10.42am on Thursday 30 May in LA / Disneyland right now, so its far too early for people  to start waiting in line



Have you SEEN Star Wars fans?????? *cry* People bragging about being in line for 49 hours for SWCO... I can't deal... *faints*


----------



## DnA2010

seigyoku said:


> Have you SEEN Star Wars fans?????? *cry* People bragging about being in line for 49 hours for SWCO... I can't deal... *faints*



I was just thinking, I wonder if there's anyone hanging around already, to be there to start the lines


----------



## KPeterso

Question I am pondering....

We have a 8 AM reservation next Friday and will try to be there around 6 AM (fine for me, not sure about my grumpy non-morning Mom), what time do we think the wheelchair rental will be open? We will need to rent one for my Mom. Hoping someone going in the next few days can peek over there and let me know...


----------



## socaldisneylover

seigyoku said:


> Have you SEEN Star Wars fans?????? *cry* People bragging about being in line for 49 hours for SWCO... I can't deal... *faints*


This is not exactly the same as waiting in line to be 1st to see a new Star Wars film.  The only people who will get into GE are those with Reservations.  And why anyone in that boat would care about getting there well before 6 AM is beyond me.  2 hours is going to be plenty of time.  Anyone else waiting in line will be doing so for the chance to purchase some 1st Day merchandise.  This will be Pins, Shirts, Hats, Etc., and except for perhaps Pins, won't be in such short supply that being 1st in line is going to give some sort of advantage.  Aside from buying your stuff and being able to hit the park a little earlier.

There will probably be some who want to buy up a bunch of the 1st day merchandise and then run home to list it on eBay.  But they will probably have a limit on purchases of the more limited items like the 1st Day Pin, so even that might be difficult for "sellers" who want to corner the market on these limited items.

With all the questions from those with 8 AM reservations, but practically none from those just going for 1st day souvenirs, I wonder how bad it's really going to be.  Sure, 1st day merchandise is kind of cool, but it seems to me that die hard Star Wars fans are going to be far more excited about the land itself, meaning that June 24 will be a day when I could see people camping out all night, to be guaranteed of getting into GE at rope drop, and being able to spend as much time there as you want.


----------



## Castillo Mom

KPeterso said:


> Question I am pondering....
> 
> We have a 8 AM reservation next Friday and will try to be there around 6 AM (fine for me, not sure about my grumpy non-morning Mom), what time do we think the wheelchair rental will be open? We will need to rent one for my Mom. Hoping someone going in the next few days can peek over there and let me know...



I would call Guest Relations in order to get a definitive answer.  They should hopefully have that information since they know people will be arriving early.


----------



## Castillo Mom

ErinBoBerin said:


> I was just curious because Disney had previously said that people could camp out for two nights.



Disneyland isn't allowing people to camp out.  The earliest lineups can begin is 2:00 a.m. but parking does open at midnight.


----------



## salemk

Just checked in to GCH. Have an 8am reservation for tomorrow 5/31. They have a separate area to ask all of your SWGE questions. Security is going to be 24/7. Was told by SWGE desk m, will be let in at 6am to check into Launch Bay. For those with DAS questions was told while at Launch Bay to see if they will assist and if not they will let you go to town hall which should also open at 6am. DAS will work like normal if line is short they you just wait in line and if not they will give you a return time.


----------



## katyringo

Instagram we reporting there is rider switch.


----------



## katyringo

FSUSammy said:


> Anyone know anything about there being a rider switch ability on the Falcon ride? I'm assuming yes but normally there is a fast pass line for the second group to go and that won't be up and running just yet.



People that I are following via Instagram are saying there is.


----------



## HairyChest

I must say my hype and excitement is fading as I see more about Galaxy's Edge.  Am I the only one?
The more I hear about about smugglers run the less I'm excited.  It seems like the ride is OK not great.  The queue is the best part.  The food looks mediocre and the blue milk seems to be a letdown.  And I'm a huge starwars fan! (the original trilogy mostly). I was thinking this was going to blow pandora and the wizarding world out the water but Im now thinking it wont.  This seems to be like an additional pavilion a la epcot.  Nice to look around, try some food, and then leave to enjoy Disneyland.  I am due to visit next week so we shall see what happens.  Perhaps Rise of the Resistance will make me think differently as well.  
I also hear people getting emotional seeing the falcon which makes me think why they didn't just make everything from the original trilogy to make EVERYTHING make you emotional.  Tatooine. Endor. Hoth.  Darth Vadar.  Luke.


----------



## MommyLove

Michele King said:


> Who's lining up at 2 am for merchandise. My son is making me go.


LOL about your son making you go! My DH is the instigator too. We hope to get an Opening Day pin. But I am *not* getting in line at 2am. Maybe 7am.


----------



## Michele King

MommyLove said:


> LOL about your son making you go! My DH is the instigator too. We hope to get an Opening Day pin. But I am *not* getting in line at 2am. Maybe 7am.


I know. I'm not sure its worth it, but he insists. I'm sitting her now trying to make myself go to sleep knowing I have to get up in a few hours, but I'm not tired.


----------



## MommyLove

Michele King said:


> I know. I'm not sure its worth it, but he insists. I'm sitting her now trying to make myself go to sleep knowing I have to get up in a few hours, but I'm not tired.


May the Force be with us!


----------



## socaldisneylover

Michele King said:


> I know. I'm not sure its worth it, but he insists. I'm sitting her now trying to make myself go to sleep knowing I have to get up in a few hours, but I'm not tired.


Of course you're not tired.  It's 8:30.


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

HairyChest said:


> I must say my hype and excitement is fading as I see more about Galaxy's Edge.  Am I the only one?
> The more I hear about about smugglers run the less I'm excited.  It seems like the ride is OK not great.  The queue is the best part.  The food looks mediocre and the blue milk seems to be a letdown.  And I'm a huge starwars fan! (the original trilogy mostly). I was thinking this was going to blow pandora and the wizarding world out the water but Im now thinking it wont.  This seems to be like an additional pavilion a la epcot.  Nice to look around, try some food, and then leave to enjoy Disneyland.  I am due to visit next week so we shall see what happens.  Perhaps Rise of the Resistance will make me think differently as well.
> *I also hear people getting emotional seeing the falcon which makes me think why they didn't just make everything from the original trilogy to make EVERYTHING make you emotional.  Tatooine. Endor. Hoth.  Darth Vadar.  Luke.*



Because people would have meltdowns if the land wasn't exactly like Tatooine or Endor, or if Luke had hair that was 2 shades blonder than in the films, or if they skipped over Leia (and would she have the cinnamon bun hair or the slave outfit) or... 

 They went with a whole new world, that allowed some creative freedom, and they didn't have to worry about "in the 3rd film, at 43:39:22, that rock over there was covered with grey moss and was 6" bigger....."   And yes, that would happen...have you ever read tales of the Star Trek convention people?


----------



## maichan

According to this video, for 8am reservations after receiving your wristbands at Launch Bay, you will proceed to a queue near Finding Nemo. Then at rope drop they will walk you in an orderly fashion to the Frontierland entrance. This is supposedly for Opening Day, so we'll see if this applies throughout the reservation period.


----------



## rteetz

Have a blast to everyone going tomorrow! Way jealous!


----------



## Sandeep1

https://www.tmz.com/2019/05/30/disn...d-george-lucas-billy-dee-williams/?adid=hero2
TMZ Sneak peek at Star Wars Galaxy's Edge


----------



## HairyChest

Bianca and Bernard said:


> Because people would have meltdowns if the land wasn't exactly like Tatooine or Endor, or if Luke had hair that was 2 shades blonder than in the films, or if they skipped over Leia (and would she have the cinnamon bun hair or the slave outfit) or...
> 
> They went with a whole new world, that allowed some creative freedom, and they didn't have to worry about "in the 3rd film, at 43:39:22, that rock over there was covered with grey moss and was 6" bigger....."   And yes, that would happen...have you ever read tales of the Star Trek convention people?



If that's the reason they didn't do it, I would be so disappointed in Disney.  If you look at Hogwarts for example, there is a lot of things in there that isn't exactly like the books or movies whether its the distance of Hogwarts from Hogsmeade or sightlines of the hippogriff ride, the voice of hermoine on the train, etc.  The majority of the fans however are gushing over it.  I think that would be the same with Star Wars.  The majority of people would be head over heels for it.  I do hope they do fill the land with things that WILL pull on the heartstrings from the 1977 classics which they could still do if people clamour for it as the shininess of the land wears off.  Again I will keep an open mind when I do step into the land but will be so disappointed if its a letdown knowing they put all that work money and effort into it instead of a surefire hit by making the classic lands.  I think the real dilemma was the mandate from the big boss that this land had to bet in the new trilogy for the sales of its new movies but no locations are places anyone dreams of visiting so they had to make a new place.


----------



## IAmDis

Anybody know of any Youtubers going live tonight at all? I can imagine there will be alot of streamers at midnight going into parking lot and getting ready.


----------



## CO2CA

There's a pretty fair police presence outside the gates on Harbor. Not sure if it's related to potential crowds tonight or if there's something else going on.


----------



## agamble

To the person already nay saying GE...give me a break. You haven't even seen it yet. We went to Universal last weekend and saw Hogwarts for the first time. It was cool and felt movie settish, but it wasn't that amazing. I could easily see other parts of the park and we took a short path from the tour/Simpsons area and were suddenly back by Hogwarts. From seeing GE being built a year ago while in DL and from aerial views I already know GE is more immersive than Hogwarts in Hollywood Studios. Now seeing videos and pictures, it is easy to see how expansive the land is.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

agamble said:


> To the person already nay saying GE...give me a break. You haven't even seen it yet...


I was going to say that apparently it was good enough for Lucas, Hamill, Ford, etc., but it isn't good enough for someone who hasn't even seen it yet? Oh, well...
I'm going to reserve my judgement until we actually see it -- something which I am very much anticipating.


----------



## Sandeep1

agamble said:


> To the person already nay saying GE...give me a break. You haven't even seen it yet. We went to Universal last weekend and saw Hogwarts for the first time. It was cool and felt movie settish, but it wasn't that amazing. I could easily see other parts of the park and we took a short path from the tour/Simpsons area and were suddenly back by Hogwarts. From seeing GE being built a year ago while in DL and from aerial views I already know GE is more immersive than Hogwarts in Hollywood Studios. Now seeing videos and pictures, it is easy to see how expansive the land is.



Yea I don't get the negativity.  From what I've seen, it looks fantastic.  I don't even give a damn about the ride honestly.  I just want to explore the land and immerse myself in it.  I can't wait.


----------



## Tink1987

CO2CA said:


> There's a pretty fair police presence outside the gates on Harbor. Not sure if it's related to potential crowds tonight or if there's something else going on.



We’ve been saying the same today - we only saw 2/3 police on our last trip in December. I wonder if it’s because the grad nites?


----------



## Tink1987

Just said the same on the other thread so sorry for duplicate post - I’ve just left DL and there is no one trying to hang around on the esplanade. There are a fair few large groups before security but can’t see anything with chairs etc.


----------



## seigyoku

Bianca and Bernard said:


> Because people would have meltdowns if the land wasn't exactly like Tatooine or Endor, or if Luke had hair that was 2 shades blonder than in the films, or if they skipped over Leia (and would she have the cinnamon bun hair or the slave outfit) or...
> 
> They went with a whole new world, that allowed some creative freedom, and they didn't have to worry about "in the 3rd film, at 43:39:22, that rock over there was covered with grey moss and was 6" bigger....."   And yes, that would happen...have you ever read tales of the Star Trek convention people?



To go with this, and to answer the earlier poster, it's partially that, but it's also like, Tatooine. People say they wanted it. But that's what, the cantina? There is a reason Luke wanted off the planet. Also (and I remember this coming up at one of the GE panels I went to or watched over the years, there is the matter of climate. Let's imagine we recreate Mos Eisley. In Orlando. With the humidity. And every day for at least six months out of the year at around 3 PM, it rains. That's... kinda completely ruining the immersion aspect. (Yes I know CA and FL have different climates, but since Batuu was determined to be temperate, you can think of it as a dry and wet season.)

Then to go along with the OT is best idea, let's look at the worlds visited:
Tatooine - desert world, considered a nowhere land ruled by a Hutt
Death Star
Yavin IV - rebel base is kinda cool, but no population at the time
Hoth - ice world, with no sentient life
Dagobah - swamp world with a population of one Jedi Master.
Cloud City on Bespin - first truly viable world! Other than being almost entirely enclosed.
Back to Tatooine - you're gonna die here you know
Death Star II
Forest Moon of Endor - semi-viable? Does have a population, but they haven't mastered commerce

Basically we go to a lot of single-biome worlds that are frequently the site of major battles and chosen by either side specifically for being away from civilization. Cool worlds, cool movie sets, not very compelling theme park experiences to walk around in more than once.

Oddly if we go to the derided prequels we get worlds that could be plumbed for this sort of thing: Theed on Naboo, anywhere on Coruscant - save for the having to do levels and how do you do a skyscraper that tall, and such. But I don't see calls for those areas.

HP and the Wizarding World have the built in advantage of being built on school setting. Ergo, let's recreate the town outside the school. The first book has an ENTIRE shopping sequence! Horray, we've already got designs for our shops! These were two COMPLETELY different challenges to create a theme park experience. And heck Pandora got brought up by the OP, and it's not like that land has a bunch of exact touch points to the one movie. It too even takes place YEARS later.

Anyway, I've got to be up in omg, five hours to go see this land for myself, (and sorry to the person this ended up being in reply to!) I'm off to bed! aiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeee

PS First movie I ever remember seeing is ESB, so I'm not some youngling here!


----------



## Sandeep1

seigyoku said:


> To go with this, and to answer the earlier poster, it's partially that, but it's also like, Tatooine. People say they wanted it. But that's what, the cantina? There is a reason Luke wanted off the planet. Also (and I remember this coming up at one of the GE panels I went to or watched over the years, there is the matter of climate. Let's imagine we recreate Mos Eisley. In Orlando. With the humidity. And every day for at least six months out of the year at around 3 PM, it rains. That's... kinda completely ruining the immersion aspect. (Yes I know CA and FL have different climates, but since Batuu was determined to be temperate, you can think of it as a dry and wet season.)
> 
> Then to go along with the OT is best idea, let's look at the worlds visited:
> Tatooine - desert world, considered a nowhere land ruled by a Hutt
> Death Star
> Yavin IV - rebel base is kinda cool, but no population at the time
> Hoth - ice world, with no sentient life
> Dagobah - swamp world with a population of one Jedi Master.
> Cloud City on Bespin - first truly viable world! Other than being almost entirely enclosed.
> Back to Tatooine - you're gonna die here you know
> Death Star II
> Forest Moon of Endor - semi-viable? Does have a population, but they haven't mastered commerce
> 
> Basically we go to a lot of single-biome worlds that are frequently the site of major battles and chosen by either side specifically for being away from civilization. Cool worlds, cool movie sets, not very compelling theme park experiences to walk around in more than once.
> 
> Oddly if we go to the derided prequels we get worlds that could be plumbed for this sort of thing: Theed on Naboo, anywhere on Coruscant - save for the having to do levels and how do you do a skyscraper that tall, and such. But I don't see calls for those areas.
> 
> HP and the Wizarding World have the built in advantage of being built on school setting. Ergo, let's recreate the town outside the school. The first book has an ENTIRE shopping sequence! Horray, we've already got designs for our shops! These were two COMPLETELY different challenges to create a theme park experience. And heck Pandora got brought up by the OP, and it's not like that land has a bunch of exact touch points to the one movie. It too even takes place YEARS later.
> 
> Anyway, I've got to be up in omg, five hours to go see this land for myself, (and sorry to the person this ended up being in reply to!) I'm off to bed! aiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> PS First movie I ever remember seeing is ESB, so I'm not some youngling here!



Are you a PhD in Star Wars or something?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Sandeep1 said:


> Are you a PhD in Star Wars or something?


I think by the time we all get our chance to visit SWGE, we all will have advanced degrees in Star Wars!


----------



## Astylla

According to Instagram posters I follow , the line in the esplanade has already begun.
The most recent experience I had with this was at the opening of Guardians,  lining up at 4am , getting onto the ride by 8:15am with an 8am park opening , pulling a fastpass immediately after and seeing the line stretch down Buena vista street after.

May the force be with you all!


----------



## MommyLove

CO2CA said:


> There's a pretty fair police presence outside the gates on Harbor. Not sure if it's related to potential crowds tonight or if there's something else going on.


We walked from DLH (after a yummy Trader Sam's visit) through DTD and when we hit the esplanade (this was at 1am) we saw the line up had started. 


There were plenty of Anaheim police including two in a "golf cart" going down DTD and parked in various spots on Harbor just outside the entrance. 

The line did not tempt me to change my plans of showing up around 7am to get some Opening Day merch, lol. I am in my warm comfy bed across the street while they sit on the cold hard pavement for hours. 

Looking forward to seeing what happens tomorrow. Uh, I mean today in about 4.5 hours, lol.


----------



## salemk

They were supposed to open at 2am for merch. Latest info is they are going to give out wristbands to buy merch but you cannot buy any merch until 8am. I have an 8am reservation for GE so looks like you won’t be able to get merch before 8am reservation.


----------



## kpd6901

It's 7:30 on the East Coast. Bright suns, everyone!


----------



## RomCom

The best part of the east coast is following in real time but it's morning here. I am just getting over a nasty bug so I am glad my reservation is still over two weeks away. So excited for details though.


----------



## Tink1987

We are here! It’s nowhere as bad as I thought. A CM has just confirmed to us that we can also have a merchandise wristband but it won’t be sold until 8am. Bummed about that to be honest. Need to decide what’s important!


----------



## Tink1987

There was no one at DLH/DTD security entrance 10 minutes ago. I would say around 300 people in queue on esplanade.


----------



## salemk

Tink1987 said:


> We are here! It’s nowhere as bad as I thought. A CM has just confirmed to us that we can also have a merchandise wristband but it won’t be sold until 8am. Bummed about that to be honest. Need to decide what’s important!


Yes didn’t seem like Disney gave much thought to those with 8am reservations. Maybe I’m wrong and there will be a ton of merch available once we leave GE at 12pm but not counting on it.


----------



## Tink1987

salemk said:


> Yes didn’t seem like Disney gave much thought to those with 8am reservations. Maybe I’m wrong and there will be a ton of merch available once we leave GE at 12pm but not counting on it.



I know  

To be fair the queue really seems like fans at the moment, not scalpers. Hoping that holds to be true!


----------



## salemk

Going in now let’s see what happens with merch. If no luck then will wait at Launch Bay for check in line.


----------



## Tink1987

salemk said:


> Going in now let’s see what happens with merch. If no luck then will wait at Launch Bay for check in line.



I’m really hoping they are going to take pity on us and just didn’t want the merchandise people to hear. Not holding my breath though. Have fun today! The CM’s are being amazing - as they always are!


----------



## Tink1987

We are in now - queuing by Plaza. The merchandise queue are to the left of us on Main Street. There is more of them then us at the moment 

We’ve already seen four people be turned away - 2 at the gates because they didn’t realise they needed tickets and 2 because they didn’t have the reservation this morning. Not sure what they were trying.


----------



## salemk

Was told that people with 8am reservations will be allowed to buy merch at Launch Bay but don’t know what that means yet


----------



## tstidm1

Tink1987 said:


> We are in now - queuing by Plaza. The merchandise queue are to the left of us on Main Street. There is more of them then us at the moment
> 
> We’ve already seen four people be turned away - 2 at the gates because they didn’t realise they needed tickets and 2 because they didn’t have the reservation this morning. Not sure what they were trying.



I wonder if people are trying to get into the rest of the park early, so they don't end up in a Level 5 closure. I'm expecting Level 5 Closures during the whole summer especially from June 23rd.


----------



## dina444444

At DLH DTD security. Small line since only one tent is open.


----------



## Tink1987

We are in launch bay! So exciting. People acting really well - only a couple of people ran.


----------



## Tink1987

Now in the queue for merchandise. Once you get your wristband you are allowed upstairs to queue for merchandise. So happy! The shirts are awesome!


----------



## kpd6901

Today will be a day long remembered. First, it sees the end of madhouse crazy openings. Soon, it will see the end of SW fans' unrealized dreams.


----------



## salemk

Tink1987 said:


> Now in the queue for merchandise. Once you get your wristband you are allowed upstairs to queue for merchandise. So happy! The shirts are awesome!


How long was the merch line


----------



## LalaLane

You can nay say whatever you want, I’ll be thrilled just to stand there.


----------



## Tink1987

salemk said:


> How long was the merch line



No more then 15 minutes. Hope you got what you wanted. They had more then enough.


----------



## Tink1987

Now standing to the right of Galactic Grill waiting. They’ve handled this so well.


----------



## mamapenguin

agamble said:


> To the person already nay saying GE...give me a break. You haven't even seen it yet. We went to Universal last weekend and saw Hogwarts for the first time. It was cool and felt movie settish, but it wasn't that amazing. I could easily see other parts of the park and we took a short path from the tour/Simpsons area and were suddenly back by Hogwarts. From seeing GE being built a year ago while in DL and from aerial views I already know GE is more immersive than Hogwarts in Hollywood Studios. Now seeing videos and pictures, it is easy to see how expansive the land is.


Universal Orlando must be much different, because it is amazing and does not have the issues you mentioned. (I was there 2 weeks ago) I hope to see GE later this summer or fall and I’m sure it will be great.


----------



## DnA2010

Tink1987 said:


> Now standing to the right of Galactic Grill waiting. They’ve handled this so well.



How far back in the line are you?


----------



## Tink1987

DnA2010 said:


> How far back in the line are you?



I’m rubbish at guessing haha - around 700 maybe?





Around 150 behind us?


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Tink1987 said:


> I’m rubbish at guessing haha - around 700 maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Around 150 behind us?


Wow!


----------



## Tink1987

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Wow!



The merch queue is a lot worse! Wrapping around the outside spiral level of Launch Bay. It’s mostly people who have a later reservation who want their merch now which is understandable. We spoke to a guy who’s reservation is 8pm tonight so he was hoping to be done by 10 to get back and have a nap


----------



## Sunnywho

Thanks for the pictures, it is fun to follow along at home!!!


----------



## Whistlebee

Yes, thanks for sharing!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Erin M

Loving the updates! We get to live vicariously through you today. I hope it’s an amazing day!!


----------



## Robsie71

I bet the atmosphere there is buzzing!


----------



## Didi8367

Add me to the list of folks appreciating the updates! We’ll be there July 6th. Can’t wait!


----------



## KPeterso

Loving the updates! This will be us next Friday morning. Will be checked in for our 8 AM reservation and just waiting to get in the area! Have fun and keep the updates coming!


----------



## shortred

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Wow!


I have an 8:00 reservation tomorrow; what time did you arrive? Have an amazing time!


----------



## Tink1987

shortred said:


> I have an 8:00 reservation tomorrow; what time did you arrive? Have an amazing time!



Thanks! We arrived at 4:30ish. There is really no need though, it’s being handled well, no rushing etc. I would say arrive at maybe 5:30 - 6? Dina arrived a bit later then me so hopefully they can give you a bit of a further update to how it was later! There was no queue at DTD/DLH security then.


----------



## B3rlingirl

Wow... so far it sounds like Disney handles it well... I am exited to read what happens next...
Have fun everyone!


----------



## MommyLove

I got in line at 7am for the special Galaxy's Edge merch at Launch Bay. I'm on the lower section of spiral walkway and the people ahead of me are above me. These people are behind me:


----------



## dina444444

We are moving!!


----------



## MommyLove

Yep, the merch line has been moving. Makes sense to not wait since the line is the line.


----------



## kpd6901

Rising suns to all of you sharing and experiencing today. Some of you are experiencing and may only post your experience after your day is over. Regardless of when your reservation is, either 8 am or later, could you please post what your time was like, how the lines moved during both overlap times versus non-overlap times (the middle 2 hours of your 4 hour time), and also if you notice times of the show units at First Order and Resistance sides... hopefully we can discover patterns, because these "shows" will not be advertised as shows, but almost assuredly, the cast will treat them as such.


----------



## ricardol

Loving the updates people!!!! enjoy your day!!!!! Rising Suns and Good Run!


----------



## shortred

Tink1987 said:


> Thanks! We arrived at 4:30ish. There is really no need though, it’s being handled well, no rushing etc. I would say arrive at maybe 5:30 - 6? Dina arrived a bit later then me so hopefully they can give you a bit of a further update to how it was later! There was no queue at DTD/DLH security then.


Thanks!


----------



## IAmDis

They are handling it well it seems, but this is just opening reservation day.... can you imagine june 24th and everyday after??? idk what kinda chaos will go down those days..  it will be 5x as worse. Disney won't be ready for it... and the land will suck with so many people in it... capacity will be reached by noon that day or sooner. Cant wait to see all the insaneness.


----------



## smchristy

IAmDis said:


> They are handling it well it seems, but this is just opening reservation day.... can you imagine june 24th and everyday after??? idk what kinda chaos will go down those days..  it will be 5x as worse. Disney won't be ready for it... and the land will suck with so many people in it... capacity will be reached by noon that day or sooner. Cant wait to see all the insaneness.



We were talking about this last night. How fortunate we feel to have the opportunity to visit the land with a reservation that has controls around it. I am shocked to hear myself say these things because we originally were hoping to completely avoid SW:GE when we planned our trip. Now we have reservations to visit the land twice in mid June. It will be very interesting to see how everything goes after 6/23.

To all that are there today- enjoy! I am looking forward to all your updates throughout the day.


----------



## pharmama

Thanks for the updates everyone who is there!  So fun to follow along! Can't wait to hear about your time on Batuu.


----------



## ricardol

And its 8 am in Disney!! The moment is finally here!!!


----------



## focusondisney

Thank you to all who are posting, so happy for you all. Enjoy every minute of this historic day!!


----------



## ricardol

The app is now live showing 60 minutes wait time for  Falcon


----------



## Tink1987




----------



## MommyLove

So excited for those who get to visit Batuu today! Our reservation is tomorrow 2-6pm!

The merch line moves slowly, but it's moving! We're at the top of the ramp and the left side of the line is in front of me:


----------



## DizneyMommy

I’m dying to know what the crowd inside feels like. How many people are they letting in for each time block. Is it crammed? We go Wednesday!


----------



## MommyLove

Tink1987 said:


> (pic)



D'oh! Signing out now as I don't wanna see any pics of the land until we see it in person tomorrow.


----------



## RomCom

It is almost 8:30 and the wait time is still only 20 minutes at Peter Pan, lol. Only on Galaxy Edge opening day.


----------



## HHMcG

Following along.  Taking notes for Aug 29th


----------



## Weedy

It looks sooo cool but crowded


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Did anyone use DAS today? If so, what was the protocol and how did it go?


----------



## Vysecity

Hyper Space Mountain is 10 minutes at 8:30am...nice. thinking rest of park will be empty until people from 1st group start heading out of SWGE


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

How are the crowds right now in and out of SWGE?'

EDIT: specific questions:
1) How's the single rider line for the Falcon looking? Is the wait short-ish?
2) if you rope dropped something outside of SWGE today, how was the wait?
3) Are crowds in general inside SWGE bad? Or did Disney do a good job of keeping reservation numbers decent?


----------



## DizneyMommy

Watching the posted wait times from the app, it went from 60 to 90 and back down to 60 in the first 40 minutes. I don’t know how accurate that is but that is impressively short!


----------



## dtrain

I love the photo pass cards!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

IAmDis said:


> They are handling it well it seems, but this is just opening reservation day.... can you imagine june 24th and everyday after??? idk what kinda chaos will go down those days..  it will be 5x as worse. Disney won't be ready for it... and the land will suck with so many people in it... capacity will be reached by noon that day or sooner. Cant wait to see all the insaneness.


Your optimism is overwhelming. 

I haven’t made it past Main Street, but the park is DEAD so far.


----------



## FSUSammy

katyringo said:


> People that I are following via Instagram are saying there is.


 
That's wonderful news!


----------



## DizneyMommy

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Your optimism is overwhelming.
> 
> I haven’t made it past Main Street, but the park is DEAD so far.


You know, I had this thought that everyone else is going to avoid the park like the plague so it would be a great day to go. Should’ve run with that idea!


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

Also looks like Josh Damaro is in SWGE. I'm following a live stream (mrcheezypop) and he just met him!


----------



## BillFraser29

It appears that the wait time for MFSR will peak at the beginning of the reservation period, and then taper off throughout each period. But yes, the rest of the lines are very low. It's going to be interesting to see the wait times after the reservation period and it's continuing impact of the rest of the attractions.


----------



## CO2CA

This is incredible!!! We hot first crack at the merch because we had reservations. Definetly organized and thorough in checking people in. It's amazing so far!!


----------



## abnihon

I hope the rest of the park stays dead this weekend because we arrive tomorrow!


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

BillFraser29 said:


> It appears that the wait time for MFSR will peak at the beginning of the reservation period, and then taper off throughout each period. But yes, the rest of the lines are very low. It's going to be interesting to see the wait times after the reservation period and it's continuing impact of the rest of the attractions.


I wonder if this pattern will continue past opening day (June 1, 2, 3... 23). As in shorter lines everywhere else, also the pattern for MFSR.


----------



## BillFraser29

StarSpeckledSky said:


> I wonder if this pattern will continue past opening day (June 1, 2, 3... 23). As in shorter lines everywhere else, also the pattern for MFSR.



I think some of today's "dead" crowds around the rest of the park is probably due to not only SWGE, but also the vast number of people in line for opening day merchandise. Wait a week or so to see if this is a trend or a blip on the radar.


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

BillFraser29 said:


> I think some of today's "dead" crowds around the rest of the park is probably due to not only SWGE, but also the vast number of people in line for opening day merchandise. Wait a week or so to see if this is a trend or a blip on the radar.


I'll be constantly checking!  Hopefully some people on the boards will be posting updates on crowds in and around SWGE.

We go the 13th. 11am-3pm!


----------



## RomCom

Falcon wait time down to 30 minutes. Definitely might be something to the idea of waiting until the initial rush to get in line later. We'll have to see if that holds up over time.


----------



## DavidNYC

Does anyone remember what the next entry time was after the 8-12 slot?  I remember that there were overlaps but don't remember it being every hour.   I'm there next Thursday with an 8-12 and tempted to just enjoy early entry and an empty park to get a lot of other things done with little wait and maybe head in at 9 or so.  I'm guessing you either want to be right at the front of the pack right at the start or else wait until the initial line rush has died down before the next group is admitted.


----------



## crvetter

DavidNYC said:


> Does anyone remember what the next entry time was after the 8-12 slot?  I remember that there were overlaps but don't remember it being every hour.   I'm there next Thursday with an 8-12 and tempted to just enjoy early entry and an empty park and maybe head in at 9 or so.  I'm guessing you either want to be right at the front of the pack right at the start or else wait until the initial line rush has died down before the next group is admitted.


The entry times, if I recall correctly, are

8AM - 12 PM
11AM - 3PM
2PM - 6PM
5PM - 9PM
8PM - 12AM


----------



## rteetz

StarSpeckledSky said:


> Also looks like Josh Damaro is in SWGE. I'm following a live stream (mrcheezypop) and he just met him!


He went through the mob waiting to get in this morning. He has been all over taking photos and meeting with guests.


----------



## poppins2008

Next time is 11-3.


----------



## rteetz

crvetter said:


> The entry times, if I recall correctly, are
> 
> 8AM - 12 PM
> 11AM - 3PM
> 2PM - 6PM
> 5PM - 9PM
> 8PM - 12AM


Yep!


----------



## BillFraser29

RomCom said:


> Falcon wait time down to 30 minutes. Definitely might be something to the idea of waiting until the initial rush to get in line later. We'll have to see if that holds up over time.



Yep I can definitely see this trend holding up until Rise of the Resistance opens at least.


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

DavidNYC said:


> Does anyone remember what the next entry time was after the 8-12 slot?  I remember that there were overlaps but don't remember it being every hour.   I'm there next Thursday with an 8-12 and tempted to just enjoy early entry and an empty park to get a lot of other things done with little wait and maybe head in at 9 or so.  I'm guessing you either want to be right at the front of the pack right at the start or else wait until the initial line rush has died down before the next group is admitted.


8am-12pm
11am-3pm
2pm-6pm
5pm-9pm
8pm-12am

I think that those are the reservation slots.

We're thinking of waiting 30 minutes after our reservation starts to enter the land and hopping on the Falcon about 2 hours into our reservation period (after/before both overlaps)


----------



## rteetz

Falcon now down to a 30 minute wait


----------



## BillFraser29

It will be REALLY interesting to see wait times after the reservation period, especially if RotR is not open yet (which I suspect it wont be for a while). I can see 6-7 hour wait times, easy.


----------



## dina444444

Rode falcon. We are now in droid depot. Light saber is an hour wait to make an appointment.


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

rteetz said:


> Falcon now down to a 30 minute wait


Wow. Disney did a great job of keeping SWGE relatively lightly crowded during the reservation period!


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

dina444444 said:


> Rode falcon. We are now in droid depot. Light saber is an hour wait to make an appointment.


How's the droid depot wait?


----------



## Mike482

dina444444 said:


> Rode falcon. We are now in droid depot. Light saber is an hour wait to make an appointment.


I read they were going to limit you to one ride on falcon. Is that the case or can you get back in line before your reservation time ends? Did they mark your wrist band or something?


----------



## Tink1987

We just met Scott!


----------



## rteetz

Tink1987 said:


> We just met Scott!


Jealous!


----------



## dina444444

Mike482 said:


> I read they were going to limit you to one ride on falcon. Is that the case or can you get back in line before your reservation time ends? Did they mark your wrist band or something?


They didn’t do anything to mark our hands when we rode.


----------



## dina444444

StarSpeckledSky said:


> How's the droid depot wait?


Not too bad.


----------



## Mike482

dina444444 said:


> They didn’t do anything to mark our hands when we rode.


Thank you! That's great to hear. We might get to ride it a few times with the short waits that are posted.


----------



## rteetz

*Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge Now Open for Guests at Disneyland Park*


----------



## Tink1987

Just inside the Falcon queue. You can only ride once.


----------



## helenb

How do they enforce only riding once?


----------



## Tink1987

dina444444 said:


> They didn’t do anything to mark our hands when we rode.



They’ve just marked our bands. Perhaps it comes in 90 minutes before the next reservation slot at 11?


----------



## kpd6901

Tink1987 said:


> Just inside the Falcon queue. You can only ride once.


How is that policed? And if lines are low enough, why?


----------



## Tink1987

2012 bmw 535i xdrive 0 60

Inside Falcon queue


----------



## Tink1987

kpd6901 said:


> How is that policed? And if lines are low enough, why?



They literally marked our bands with a sharpie.


----------



## kpd6901

Tink1987 said:


> They literally marked our bands with a sharpie.


Sorry, my post overlapped with you replying elsewhere. Those with other reservation times and dates, could you also please note your experience with this? It does make sense if it is related to a certain amount of time prior to the next reservation slot. Or someone could just ask a Batuu resident for clarification on "unlimited rides" early and limits applied later.


----------



## abnihon

Anxiously awaiting reports of blue milk!!!


----------



## Tink1987

*

*


----------



## Tink1987

abnihon said:


> Anxiously awaiting reports of blue milk!!!



It’s amazing! It tastes so refreshing. Can’t believe it’s rice/coconut milk. That’s not something I usually have so was worried but it’s nice. Not too sweet.


----------



## 22Tink

I'm loving all these updates! Thanks for taking the time to share with us!!


----------



## Tink1987




----------



## momto3pirates

Thank you all for reporting!  Just a few more days and we will be there.


----------



## Jason_V

lurkergirl said:


> Your experience may vary, even day to day.  Past history is just that and, as always, the upcoming event sort of is an unknown until the powers that be provide more information.  They haven't even stated that Overnight Lines are even happening in Hall E yet, let alone what kind of items people can bring (i.e., mattresses and camp chairs).  We can provide anecdotal information, but it can also change!



As a solo newbie, thank you. I'm gonna try to prepare for as much as I can know full well I can't be ready for everything. It's always a learning experience...just like every time I go to the parks. I learn figure out something "new" which will help me in the next trip.


----------



## Mike482

Thanks for all the updates. I'll be there this time next week! I'll keep watching for any tips and tricks.


----------



## CheeseheadDave

So for those who have ridden Smuggler's Run, have you had any interactions yet in other parts of SWGE that have referenced how well you did?


----------



## dina444444

They just marked us. It’s to keep count, CM said we can ride again after this ride.


----------



## RomCom

These wait times for the Falcon are giving me life. My kids really want to do it but I know that a 90 minute wait just would be impossible for them (or at least send me to an early grave). What I've been seeing this morning is totally doable.


----------



## ricardol

Falcon is 20 mins wait now and 1 hour till the next group comes into SWGE........

Having 2 groups overlapping for 1 hour might affect the wait times for falcon we have seen for the first morning slot.. lets see..


----------



## rteetz

Tink1987 said:


> They’ve just marked our bands. Perhaps it comes in 90 minutes before the next reservation slot at 11?


It seems they started marking after the initial rush.


----------



## RomCom

dina444444 said:


> They just marked us. It’s to keep count, CM said we can ride again after this ride.



I wonder if this comes into play when you are reaching the end of your reservation. If they would be willing to let you get in line later for the Falcon if you haven't ridden it yet.


----------



## Tink1987

Savi’s has just closed for our reservation period. The cantina closed about 45 mins ago.


----------



## Tink1987

CheeseheadDave said:


> So for those who have ridden Smuggler's Run, have you had any interactions yet in other parts of SWGE that have referenced how well you did?



Not yet. But the rest of the interaction with the CM’s has been fantastic. We spoke to one CM for ages and he was so in character. 



RomCom said:


> These wait times for the Falcon are giving me life. My kids really want to do it but I know that a 90 minute wait just would be impossible for them (or at least send me to an early grave). What I've been seeing this morning is totally doable.



They’ve let a good amount of people in. It’s not empty but nothing is packed. There is more then enough space to walk and enjoy the area. Pathways are wide. It’s all just amazing. 


ricardol said:


> Falcon is 20 mins wait now and 1 hour till the next group comes into SWGE........
> 
> Having 2 groups overlapping for 1 hour might affect the wait times for falcon we have seen for the first morning slot.. lets see..



That’s my one gripe, I don’t think the reservations should have overlapped. We have another hour and 40 minutes but can’t do two of the major experiences. Still so pleased I was here before the reservations ended to be honest. DL/Disney could not have handled this better.


----------



## RomCom

Tink1987 said:


> That’s my one gripe, I don’t think the reservations should have overlapped. We have another hour and 40 minutes but can’t do two of the major experiences. Still so pleased I was here before the reservations ended to be honest. DL/Disney could not have handled this better.



Yeah I went back and forth on what time I wanted. Both 8am-12pm and 11-3pm were on the board when I got in so I am glad I went with the earlier since only sharing 25% of your time slot vs 50% of your time slot is a lot better. The downside is of course giving up those short wait times when the park first opens but they'll always be there whereas we might not see GE this manageable for years. I was planning on skipping Savis and the Cantina anyways so I wonder if we will even need the full 4 hours.


----------



## dozeman

What was the procedure? Did they just scan your reservation and check your ID .


----------



## RomCom

The wait time for the Falcon is only 5 minutes, what!?! Are they not letting people ride again? Any intel other than my app being broke.


----------



## twodogs

Can anyone confirm you can ride the Falcon more than once in a reservation period?  One poster said yes and one said no.


----------



## rteetz

Falcon at 5 minutes!


----------



## ardanxela

Yes, from what I've read. One person had issues when his barcode was scanned, it pulled up the reservation for another day. He had to get out of line and they entered his reservation manually but his reservation did not show, only his reservation for tomorrow came up. He had created two email accounts to get the reservations. They let him in but now he's concerned about tomorrow.


----------



## rteetz

twodogs said:


> Can anyone confirm you can ride the Falcon more than once in a reservation period?  One poster said yes and one said no.


I have seen several who have done multiple.


----------



## midnight star

RomCom said:


> The wait time for the Falcon is only 5 minutes, what!?! Are they not letting people ride again? Any intel other than my app being broke.





rteetz said:


> Falcon at 5 minutes!


Ok, so looks like I will plan to go to Droid depot first, then wait for the ride line to go down. Maybe even try food.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Wow. These reports are kind of making me wish that galaxy's edge will always have reservation slots.


----------



## Tink1987

Really confusing with the Falcon and the wristbands being marked. We have just seen it is a 5 min wait so went over and asked if we could ride again. The CM let us on but only because our bands had been marked from earlier?! We can’t work it?


----------



## midnight star

For those there and almost done, is it hard to do everything in 4 hours?


----------



## Tink1987

midnight star said:


> Ok, so looks like I will plan to go to Droid depot first, then wait for the ride line to go down. Maybe even try food.



It is a 5 minute wait. We’ve just walked on. We were told we can get in queue until 10:55 so until 5 mins before the next reservation period.


----------



## Tink1987

midnight star said:


> For those there and almost done, is it hard to do everything in 4 hours?



It depends what you want to do. We have had blue milk, lots of pictures, wondered around for about an hour, had something to eat, bought merchandise and rode the Falcon twice. But that means we haven’t had time to do Cantina and Savi’s. Or Droid depot. You need to choose what is important to you. 

We were within the first 700 people in and the cantina had closed straight away. It opened again and closed within 5 minutes. It closed for our reservation period before 10am.


----------



## midnight star

Tink1987 said:


> It depends what you want to do. We have had blue milk, lots of pictures, wondered around for about an hour, had something to eat, bought merchandise and rode the Falcon twice. But that means we haven’t had time to do Cantina and Savi’s. Or Droid depot. You need to choose what is important to you.
> 
> We were within the first 700 people in and the cantina had closed straight away. It opened again and closed within 5 minutes. It closed for our reservation period before 10am.


Good to know. The most important thing to me is the Droid and the ride. Maybe wander around with the droid if it interacts with things.

Oh, another question, if anyone does the droids, please let me know if they have the backpacks to them!


----------



## Tink1987

midnight star said:


> Good to know. The most important thing to me is the Droid and the ride. Maybe wonder around with the droid if it interacts with things.
> 
> Oh, another question, if anyone does the droids, please let me know if they have the backpacks to them!



They had more then enough backpacks for sale. They are just hanging up with the personality chips in the droid depot.


----------



## kpd6901

Tink1987 said:


> Really confusing with the Falcon and the wristbands being marked. We have just seen it is a 5 min wait so went over and asked if we could ride again. The CM let us on but only because our bands had been marked from earlier?! We can’t work it?


Just a hunch. Perhaps this is part of the way to keep lines short(er). If the line gets long, mark them. Then if it gets within another shorter range, disregard the marking. Just a hunch.


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

Thanks so much for all the reports. 
Can anyone put together a menu price update? Like, how much is the kettle corn? Drinks other than the $8 "milks"? The shrimp dish? The sausage taco? The hummus/kefka platter? I want to make a budget.
Also, for those who have made droids, I know the basic model is $100, but how much are the additions/upgrades? I figure there must be 1-2 that my family will want to make the enterprise worthwhile...


----------



## Figment115

I apologize if this has been asked and answered before and I didn't see it:  I am a gold member that just purchased my tickets to expo this week.  I bought all 3 days individually but had to pay non-gold member pricing for the 3rd day since I could only buy 2 gold member tickets.  I am fine paying the extra $10 for the 3rd day, but am I going to miss out on anything by having a non-gold ticket for Sunday instead of a gold ticket?  Are there any events or areas that I will be blocked from, or can I show my valid card in that case?  Thanks!


----------



## FireflyTrance

I'm thinking about booking Paradise Pier with a check in date of June 23. That's the last day they will give reservations for a hotel booking. So does this mean they would definitely give me on June 23?


----------



## pharmama

TigerlilyAJ said:


> Thanks so much for all the reports.
> Can anyone put together a menu price update? Like, how much is the kettle corn? Drinks other than the $8 "milks"? The shrimp dish? The sausage taco? The hummus/kefka platter? I want to make a budget.
> Also, for those who have made droids, I know the basic model is $100, but how much are the additions/upgrades? I figure there must be 1-2 that my family will want to make the enterprise worthwhile...



The menus with pricing are all on the Disney website under Dining.


----------



## RomCom

TigerlilyAJ said:


> Thanks so much for all the reports.
> Can anyone put together a menu price update? Like, how much is the kettle corn? Drinks other than the $8 "milks"? The shrimp dish? The sausage taco? The hummus/kefka platter? I want to make a budget.
> Also, for those who have made droids, I know the basic model is $100, but how much are the additions/upgrades? I figure there must be 1-2 that my family will want to make the enterprise worthwhile...


EDIT since PP covered it. Also on the app too.


----------



## Tink1987

OK, we think we have worked the marking on the bands out. If you have rode once well before your reservation ends, you can go on once more until 5 mins before the next reservation period enters the land. If you don’t have a marking on your band after 10:55 or 5 mins before the next reservation period enters, you can still ride.


----------



## stagemomto3

StarSpeckledSky said:


> I wonder if this pattern will continue past opening day (June 1, 2, 3... 23). As in shorter lines everywhere else, also the pattern for MFSR.


Not once news gets out that it's a good time to visit, even without SWGE reservations.


----------



## Tink1987

kpd6901 said:


> Just a hunch. Perhaps this is part of the way to keep lines short(er). If the line gets long, mark them. Then if it gets within another shorter range, disregard the marking. Just a hunch.



See my post just above, I think we have worked it out. Going to try and confirm with a CM.


----------



## RufusCat

As Oga's Cantina is time restricted to 45 minutes, can you leave after this time and just re-join any queue that may have formed?  And how do they police how long people have been in there for anyway?


----------



## kpd6901

Any reports on Savi? Was line waiting fully required or at some point did a reservation or return time come into play (like the Jedi training scenario, at least at WDW)?


----------



## cm123

SR queue now back up to 60 minutes as the 11am time slot people start to enter GE.....


----------



## dina444444

kpd6901 said:


> Any reports on Savi? Was line waiting fully required or at some point did a reservation or return time come into play (like the Jedi training scenario, at least at WDW)?


Our group had our builders wait and hour to get a return time. Return time is for an hour after the paid.


----------



## DLgal

They need to do something about the Cantina situation. 45 minutes is a LONG time to be in there. I feel like they need to have people place their orders while out in line, pay, and then show the receipt to get the drink. Put a 2 drink limit per person. And once you get the drink, you should be allowed no more than 30 minutes to enjoy it. That place seems too small for the demand so I think they need to tweak how they are doing things for the time being. They could easily have a CM walk the line with an ipad to place orders/pay (like they used to do at the Dole Whip stand before they went to Mobile Order).


----------



## ashley0139

Figment115 said:


> I apologize if this has been asked and answered before and I didn't see it:  I am a gold member that just purchased my tickets to expo this week.  I bought all 3 days individually but had to pay non-gold member pricing for the 3rd day since I could only buy 2 gold member tickets.  I am fine paying the extra $10 for the 3rd day, but am I going to miss out on anything by having a non-gold ticket for Sunday instead of a gold ticket?  Are there any events or areas that I will be blocked from, or can I show my valid card in that case?  Thanks!



We don't know yet. The gold perks change every year. But usually the perks only apply to the gold member and one guest, not a third person. So, when there were gold panel lines, I as a gold member could get a wristband and so could my one guest but I couldn't get an additional.


----------



## crystal1313

DLgal said:


> They need to do something about the Cantina situation. 45 minutes is a LONG time to be in there. I feel like they need to have people place their orders while out in line, pay, and then show the receipt to get the drink. Put a 2 drink limit per person. And once you get the drink, you should be allowed no more than 30 minutes to enjoy it. That place seems too small for the demand so I think they need to tweak how they are doing things for the time being. They could easily have a CM walk the line with an ipad to place orders/pay (like they used to do at the Dole Whip stand before they went to Mobile Order).


I just don't understand why they made it so small!  Haven't they learned from the Cove bar?


----------



## Figment115

ashley0139 said:


> We don't know yet. The gold perks change every year. But usually the perks only apply to the gold member and one guest, not a third person. So, when there were gold panel lines, I as a gold member could get a wristband and so could my one guest but I couldn't get an additional.


Thanks for the info.  I will be the only one going, so the tickets aren't for a 2nd or 3rd person.  I just had to buy 3 individual 1-day tickets since the 3-day package was sold out.  It seems kind of silly that gold members can't get the benefit for each day they buy for themselves.


----------



## RufusCat

DLgal said:


> They need to do something about the Cantina situation. 45 minutes is a LONG time to be in there. I feel like they need to have people place their orders while out in line, pay, and then show the receipt to get the drink. Put a 2 drink limit per person. And once you get the drink, you should be allowed no more than 30 minutes to enjoy it. That place seems too small for the demand so I think they need to tweak how they are doing things for the time being. They could easily have a CM walk the line with an ipad to place orders/pay (like they used to do at the Dole Whip stand before they went to Mobile Order).


Disney should have foreseen this would be the most popular place in SWGE and made it twice as big or have two of them.  I mean, it's the only place in the park to get a drink and with a Star Wars Cantina theme too?  It was always going to be packed.


----------



## kpd6901

I know right now is overlap still, but any word on exit/entrance points? Designated exit? Did group 2 entrr the same frontier land as group 1?


----------



## ashley0139

Figment115 said:


> Thanks for the info.  I will be the only one going, so the tickets aren't for a 2nd or 3rd person.  I just had to buy 3 individual 1-day tickets since the 3-day package was sold out.  It seems kind of silly that gold members can't get the benefit for each day they buy for themselves.



Oh I see. Sorry, I didn't read carefully enough. Again, it depends. Sometimes showing your card is enough (it was to get into a gold member panel line 2 years ago), sometimes it needs to be on the actual ticket.

Yes, I agree that is silly.


----------



## dina444444

kpd6901 said:


> I know right now is overlap still, but any word on exit/entrance points? Designated exit? Did group 2 entrr the same frontier land as group 1?


So the 8am group comes in the main entrance off the trail. Every other group is going to be entering off of hungry bear and the trail is the exit.


----------



## KPeterso

Castillo Mom said:


> I would call Guest Relations in order to get a definitive answer.  They should hopefully have that information since they know people will be arriving early.



I called guest relations about my wheelchair rental question this AM. They had just gotten information, but did not have the exact answer since today was different. She told me to try back early next week after a few days of how it will go normally. So planning to call back Wednesday to find out what time wheelchair rentals will open. If anyone walks by in the next few days, will you note if it was open and at what time? Seems crazy that it may not open until 7 AM when we can get in starting at 6 with our reservation to get the wrist band,


----------



## FSUSammy

For those there....are there any kind of restrictions with strollers??? Are they being allowed in the stores/cantina specifically?


----------



## salemk

Looks like people are staying away from Disneyland today. Just finished my Star Wars 8am reservation and short lines for mostly everything. Did everything I wanted in like 3 hours. Smugglers run after 10am only had like a 15minute wait


----------



## dina444444

dozeman said:


> What was the procedure? Did they just scan your reservation and check your ID .


They scanned the QR code, checked ids, put on our wristbands, then when we left they scanned the qr code on the wristband.


----------



## FSUSammy

Is the process quick or are you in line for a bit?


----------



## kpd6901

dina444444 said:


> So the 8am group comes in the main entrance off the trail. Every other group is going to be entering off of hungry bear and the trail is the exit.





FSUSammy said:


> For those there....are there any kind of restrictions with strollers??? Are they being allowed in the stores/cantina specifically?


For clarity, we have never been to DL, and we have 8 am time for our visit; and I have referred to the entrances as Fantasyland, frontierland, and Critter. Similarly, we have a stroller, but we were thinking of leaving it outside SWGE, and then picking it up again as we exit. So, group 1 went in via Frontier land and was required to exit via critter Country? If that's the case, we might be best advised to bring the stroller into SWGE, park it there and then just get it where we parked it inside SWGE and then exit via Critter, yes? Would hate to park it in Frontierland, exit at Critter, then go all the way around Rivers of America to get our stroller back, especially with why we have it to begin with.


----------



## CarolynFH

This may have been reported earlier in this thread, but Saturday is completely sold out now - both Gold members and regular tickets.  I gather that's not unexpected, right?


----------



## dina444444

kpd6901 said:


> For clarity, we have never been to DL, and we have 8 am time for our visit; and I have referred to the entrances as Fantasyland, frontierland, and Critter. Similarly, we have a stroller, but we were thinking of leaving it outside SWGE, and then picking it up again as we exit. So, group 1 went in via Frontier land and was required to exit via critter Country? If that's the case, we might be best advised to bring the stroller into SWGE, park it there and then just get it where we parked it inside SWGE and then exit via Critter, yes? Would hate to park it in Frontierland, exit at Critter, then go all the way around Rivers of America to get our stroller back, especially with why we have it to begin with.


No exit is via Frontierland and fantasyland. Critter country will be entrance for groups 2 on.


----------



## kpd6901

dina444444 said:


> No exit is via Frontierland and fantasyland. Critter country will be entrance for groups 2 on.


But for group 1, entrance was frontierland and exit was also frontierland or Fantasyland?


----------



## WonkaKid

A friend is at SWL now and tells me that maps are limited to one per guest. Hopefully that changes by Sunday... or at least in the near future. I suspect that if there were no limit on day one, many of them would end up on eBay. So I don't mind the limit. Someone I know works at the DL ticket booth. She says that guests often get day-one merch and then offer it for sale on eBay (usually at twice the actual price, which is why much of it goes so quickly). If Disney can track down who's selling it and they're AP holders, their passes will be revoked. In fact, it's relatively common. Crazy things happen there all the time.


----------



## dina444444

kpd6901 said:


> But for group 1, entrance was frontierland and exit was also frontierland or Fantasyland?


Yes and no. If you didn’t enter at the very beginning of the time slot, like after 8:15 they were supposedly sending you down to critter country.


----------



## kpd6901

dina444444 said:


> Yes and no. If you didn’t enter at the very beginning of the time slot, like after 8:15 they were supposedly sending you down to critter country.


Ok. We shall see in the coming days how that continues. Starting group 1 in Black Spire works fine, but then all the next groups entering the long way, they could at least spread out a little bit in marketplace, to falcon, or down to the other side. If all the groups entered the same way (with very little actually at resistance side), it would instantly backlog everything. So, that makes sense. I was just hoping that we in group 1 could choose to exit via Critter since there already would have been an hour's worth if Group 2 already entered. Our plan was to do SWGE, then exit via Critter, and actually do CC, NOSq, etc on our way back through to the rest of DL proper. Would be annoying to have to go back thru FL, then do that Western wing, and have to turn back around....but I suppose that's how everyone else has always done it anyway, with CC as a dead end stop point.


----------



## WonkaKid

Also, he just informed me that he got to ride Galaxy's Edge _four _times! Single-rider line was mere seconds. Unbelievable. I hereby title this post "A New Hope." ;-).


----------



## Tink1987

kpd6901 said:


> I know right now is overlap still, but any word on exit/entrance points? Designated exit? Did group 2 entrr the same frontier land as group 1?



The 11am period did enter the same entrance we did at 8. However when they were coming in, a CM was stopping people going down the stairs towards the Falcon from Docking Bay 7. He wasn’t curt at all he just said it would be easier for travellers to go that way towards Spaceport.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

WonkaKid said:


> A friend is at SWL now and tells me that maps are limited to one per guest. Hopefully that changes by Sunday... or at least in the near future. I suspect that if there were no limit on day one, many of them would end up on eBay. So I don't mind the limit. Someone I know works at the DL ticket booth. She says that guests often get day-one merch and then offer it for sale it on eBay (usually at twice the actual price, which is why much of it goes so quickly). If Disney can track down who's selling it and they're AP holders, their passes will be revoked. In fact, it's relatively common. Crazy things happen there all the time.


They’re special maps printed on heavy paper with shiny sections.  I can see why they want to keep people from grabbing a handful.


----------



## LizzyS

Thanks to all who are reporting your experiences today!


----------



## cm123

So are they actually kicking people out of GE's now who had the 8-12 time slot?


----------



## rteetz

cm123 said:


> So are they actually kicking people out of GE's now who had the 8-12 time slot?


They don't allow you into the droid building, Savi's or Falcon after your experience but they aren't pushing you out either.


----------



## WonkaKid

Skyegirl1999 said:


> They’re special maps printed on heavy paper with shiny sections.  I can see why they want to keep people from grabbing a handful.


Ah. Didn't know this. Thanks for the clarification. A few people have asked me to send them park maps, which is something I do often. I didn't realize that there were special maps today. Yes, those should absolutely be limited.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## dina444444

rteetz said:


> They don't allow you into the droid building, Savi's or Falcon after your experience but they aren't pushing you out either.


Yup. We didn’t get pushed out but were ready to leave by 12:30. Now at launch bay in line for merch.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Cookiemonster156

Hi I have a question regarding Gold Family account.

The back of the card says it expires on 08/2019, but the website says it expires on 09/01/2019. Will I have trouble at the convention using it? Should I contact d23 membership services about this?


----------



## SoCalDisneyFan2708

Really interesting how GE is impacting the rest of the DLR.... in a positive way. It makes sense but for some reason I just never thought about how everyone visiting for GE would make wait times for everything else drop so drastically. I'm going tomorrow without a reservation to GE (mine is June 10th) and I hope it stays like this


----------



## Mathmagicland

Figment115 said:


> Thanks for the info.  I will be the only one going, so the tickets aren't for a 2nd or 3rd person.  I just had to buy 3 individual 1-day tickets since the 3-day package was sold out.  It seems kind of silly that gold members can't get the benefit for each day they buy for themselves.


I would add, Sunday is usually the lightest attendance day, so might not be too bad if it is not a Gold Member ticket for that day.  But you might want to consider reaching out to D23 to see about why you couldn’t buy the three single day Gold tickets, to see if they might be able to help, since the 3day passes were sold out.


----------



## kimmar067

... I can't believe that more photos haven't been posted...


----------



## dina444444

SoCalDisneyFan2708 said:


> Really interesting how GE is impacting the rest of the DLR.... in a positive way. It makes sense but for some reason I just never thought about how everyone visiting for GE would make wait times for everything else drop so drastically. I'm going tomorrow without a reservation to GE (mine is June 10th) and I hope it stays like this


I think it will be like this until June 23. June 24 is when all bets are off with crowds.


----------



## SoCalDisneyFan2708

Also people visiting the DLR for the first time must be absolutely loving it. If you use MaxPass you can basically go from any ride you want to another and basically have it be a walk on. Incredible!


----------



## cdatkins

I am still not going to believe that post June 24 crowds are going to be apocalyptic (yet). I remember some saying the park would be crushed today with people showing up thinking they could get into GE. That didn't happen.


----------



## kimmar067

rteetz said:


>


...thanks for sharing!


----------



## StageTek

Most impressive




Beautiful at night




Love this little R2 unit


----------



## kimmar067

rteetz said:


>


....that was.........WICKED KEWL!!!!


----------



## kimmar067

StageTek said:


> Most impressive


...but you are not a Jedi yet.


----------



## mom2rtk

dina444444 said:


> I think it will be like this until June 23. June 24 is when all bets are off with crowds.


Yeah, I sort of look at this time period as something like "AP Preview" periods they've had when new things opened. This is no indication at all of how business as usual will be.


----------



## spacemermaid

Hey, quick question for anyone who's been to Toydarian Toystore…how much are the plush dolls (especially interested in the Chewy and Leia dolls) being sold for? I'm buying a Disney gift card for my trip in October, and want to know roughly how much $ to allocate for them


----------



## kpd6901

kimmar067 said:


> ... I can't believe that more photos haven't been posted...


If it were me, I would mostly enjoy my experience to the fullest without actually taking the time to post my pics, especially if there are other things to do in the park after the SWGE reservation is over. I presume they probably will after a while.


----------



## kpd6901

Now, here is a question about characters in SWGE and those in Launch Bay. Who is available for meet/greet in launch Bay? I had thought that they wouldn't have a character in 2 close by places simultaneously.


----------



## poohj80

SoCalDisneyFan2708 said:


> Also people visiting the DLR for the first time must be absolutely loving it. If you use MaxPass you can basically go from any ride you want to another and basically have it be a walk on. Incredible!


That’s exactly what we’re experiencing right now!


----------



## rteetz

kpd6901 said:


> Now, here is a question about characters in SWGE and those in Launch Bay. Who is available for meet/greet in launch Bay? I had thought that they wouldn't have a character in 2 close by places simultaneously.


There are no standard meet and greets in Batuu. There are just walk around characters for small interactions and atmosphere.


----------



## kpd6901

rteetz said:


> There are no standard meet and greets in Batuu. There are just walk around characters for small interactions and atmosphere.


Right, I know, but there are at Launch Bay. My point is, if Rey or Chewie are roaming around Batuu, would they also simultaneously be at Launch Bay?


----------



## rteetz

kpd6901 said:


> Right, I know, but there are at Launch Bay. My point is, if Rey or Chewie are roaming around Batuu, would they also simultaneously be at Launch Bay?


Rey doesn't meet at Launch Bay. So I guess yes Chewie would be in both at the same time.


----------



## kpd6901

rteetz said:


> Rey doesn't meet at Launch Bay. So I guess yes Chewie would be in both at the same time.


Ok. I had heard that Disney tries to avoid that simultaneous thing. Again, first time DL. At WDW, Launch Bay has Chewie, BB-8, and Kylo Ren. Who is there at DL?


----------



## salemk

A few pics I took this morning


----------



## rteetz

kpd6901 said:


> Ok. I had heard that Disney tries to avoid that simultaneous thing. Again, first time DL. At WDW, Launch Bay has Chewie, BB-8, and Kylo Ren. Who is there at DL?


I know Chewie and Vader for sure at DL. Not sure on anyone else.


----------



## maichan

spacemermaid said:


> Hey, quick question for anyone who's been to Toydarian Toystore…how much are the plush dolls (especially interested in the Chewy and Leia dolls) being sold for? I'm buying a Disney gift card for my trip in October, and want to know roughly how much $ to allocate for them


Someone posted a full merch pricing list here:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/s...hopping-and-merchandise.3728064/post-60671156
9-inch dolls are $17.99 and 12-inch dolls are $19.99


----------



## maichan

rteetz said:


> I know Chewie and Vader for sure at DL. Not sure on anyone else.


And sometimes Boba Fett. Haven't seen anyone else of late.


----------



## crystal1313

salemk said:


> A few pics I took this morning


OMG!  Thank you for sharing!  What is on top of the blue drink?


----------



## KPeterso

rteetz said:


> I know Chewie and Vader for sure at DL. Not sure on anyone else.



When we were there on 5/4, we met Chewie, Rey, and Darth Vader in launch bay. We skipped Kylo Ren that day. We have also met Boba Fett on at least 2-3 other occasions there. We especially enjoyed Rey that day. And Chewie liked my t-shirt since he was right on it.


----------



## spacemermaid

maichan said:


> Someone posted a full merch pricing list here:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/s...hopping-and-merchandise.3728064/post-60671156
> 9-inch dolls are $17.99 and 12-inch dolls are $19.99


THANKS SO MUCH!!!!


----------



## Figment115

Mathmagicland said:


> I would add, Sunday is usually the lightest attendance day, so might not be too bad if it is not a Gold Member ticket for that day.  But you might want to consider reaching out to D23 to see about why you couldn’t buy the three single day Gold tickets, to see if they might be able to help, since the 3day passes were sold out.


Thanks for the info on Sunday's attendance, as this will be my first Expo.  I think I will contact D23 to see what they say.


----------



## bcdisney

How close are you allowed to get to the ships? Can you touch them?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

rteetz said:


> I know Chewie and Vader for sure at DL. Not sure on anyone else.


That’s who was meeting at Launch Bay this morning.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## Sleepless Knight

kpd6901 said:


> Ok. I had heard that Disney tries to avoid that simultaneous thing. Again, first time DL. At WDW, Launch Bay has Chewie, BB-8, and Kylo Ren. Who is there at DL?


Disneyland has been more flexible on the simultaneous thing.  No idea how that changes now.  

Launch Bay at Disneyland has had Darth Vader and Chewbacca almost all the time.  Kylo Ren frequently, Boba Fett sometimes, and Rey daily until a couple of months ago.

Since Galaxy's Edge is set during the sequel trilogy, Darth Vader will not show up there.  I anticipate he will continue to be in Launch Bay for a while.  It sounds like Chewbacca is in both places.  They're far enough apart that he can visit the Rebel Base in Launch Bay in case he needs to relay information back to the Resistance Base on Batuu without ruining any magic.


----------



## Vysecity

Hmmm wait time up to 120 minutes. Maybe picking 5pm-9pm wasn't a good idea. Just wanted to see it during the day and at night...


----------



## DLgal

rteetz said:


> I know Chewie and Vader for sure at DL. Not sure on anyone else.



Kylo and Rey and sometimes Boba Fett. I have met them all at Launch Bay at DL.


----------



## dina444444

Vysecity said:


> Hmmm wait time up to 120 minutes. Maybe picking 5pm-9pm wasn't a good idea. Just wanted to see it during the day and at night...


I think it’s cause a group just entered which causes the line to spike.


----------



## WonkaKid

Pics from my friend who's at SWL now. These are the new SWL map and the DL map that now includes SWL.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## StarSpeckledSky

Anyone have tips for the order of doing things? Like when to get on the ride, go to stores, buy food, etc.


----------



## skier_pete

Just bought one of those camp chairs to try it out (Not the REI model since those were $80.) Not a bad little chair - definitely beats sitting on the floor.


----------



## katyringo

Can someone tell me about the buil your own droid? Are the droids like remote control or anything?


----------



## usctrojans

Trip Report from 8am Reservation Opening Day:

We were allowed into the park very early (5:40am) and were escorted via backstage to Launch Bay.  I thought this was very smooth.  When they began issuing wrist bands at 6:00 the line moved very quickly.  We were then lined up adjacent to Matterhorn/Nem area and waited there until 7:40 when the line was walked (briskly, but no one was pushing) all the way to Galaxy’s Edge.  There was NO scanning of bands, but this may be just because of the massive excitement.  We were asked to have bands held high and visible, but honestly there were too many people and we were walking too quickly for them to have noticed if someone wasn’t credentialed.  I must say, I appreciated it because we were in the Batuu before 8am.  The entire route was lined with cast members there to enjoy the opening day festivities, which added to the build up.

Once in the land, we made our way immediately to the Cantina where we were in the initial seating/group.  I do NOT recommend being led to the in between tables (not at the bar and not in a booth) because you get lost in the shuffle.  The theming was like nothing I had every seen before, but without the interaction of the bartenders, it was lacking and the service was terrible.  We went with it and downed our drink before leaving (total of 40 minutes to get served 1 drink).  Others were served much faster.

We then went for shopping in the Den of Antiquities, but wish we had gone to Savi’s.  The cost of a legacy lightsaber after adding the blade and stand was more than going to Savi’s and you didn’t get a case to carry, which made walking with a bag to insufficiently support the blade box really awkward.  We actually returned my husband’s lightsaber to try Savi’s next time instead. 

By then, the line to ride the Falcon was only 30 minutes, so we jumped at the chance.  As has been said, the theming in the line is awesome, but I’d be good doing singe rider in the future.  The boarding areas are really where it’s at!  We had a toddler who was given the pilot seat.  Cast members, PLEASE don’t do that to other people.  It made for a really jolting experience to say the least.  BUT, it was still fun and we had a blast.

From there, we had mobile ordered a wrap, which was delicious and took to the streets to take it all in.  We had tremendous interaction with the residents of Batuu because we were Star Wars bound.  Everyone will talk to you, pleased with your efforts.  

Next, we built a droid before they let in the 11am group and our little “R-13” is incredibly fun to interact with.  I have to say, I love the controller because it’s super easy to use!  He can rollturn/chirp all at the same time!  TIP: Pick out your added items BEFORE you get in line.  This includes the personality chip, backpack (which they had when we asked them to check in back for us), etc.  The build experience was my daughter’s favorite and the moment when your droid comes to life is quite a treat.

In the back of droid depot is R2.  Easy to miss, so go visit with him.  He and I had quite the chat and he even followed me around the store a bit.  Again, because of the Star Wars Bound outfit and talking to him in character, the cast member working his controls really got into it! 

We ended the visit with another walk around the park and were rewarded with the best interactions with characters: Rey (who asked me if I would spy for her because I was Rey Bound), Chewbacca (he acted afraid of my Diet Coke bomb) and the Kylo Ren show (11:45 for us).  

All in all, I am stunned that the land is already in such great shape for a soft opening.  As for the opening day merch, we purchased AP limited edition pins and shirts in the afternoon.  No problems getting items, but it wasn’t super exclusive.

I can’t tell you about the app play because mine wasn’t working.  Even after reinstalling after latest update.  Next time!

Can’t wait to go back!  I hope this helps you all plan wonderful visits.  Til the Spires.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

Just got to the park for an 8pm reservation. No line at DTD security. It’s much less crowded than I expect from a Friday night and the opening of SWGE


----------



## kirstie101

Gaugersaurus said:


> Just got to the park for an 8pm reservation. No line at DTD security. It’s much less crowded than I expect from a Friday night and the opening of SWGE


Can you report back with where they have you wait to enter GE? We have an 8pm reservation on Monday.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Enjoying all the updates! 

Our trip overlaps the two different periods - June 22-26. We have reservations for the 23rd, but will be sure to report back how the 24th works. I can’t promise we’ll try getting back in to SWGE, but I can report on crowds, etc.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Request:  does anyone have pictures or knowledge of the clothing items that are sold? I'm specifically wondering about jackets.


----------



## maichan

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Request:  does anyone have pictures or knowledge of the clothing items that are sold? I'm specifically wondering about jackets.


Disney Food Blog has a lot of merch pictures in their store writeups:
First Order Cargo: http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/...-first-order-cargo-in-star-wars-galaxys-edge/
Resistance Supply: http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/...-resistance-supply-in-star-wars-galaxys-edge/
Black Spire Outfitters: http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/...k-spire-outfitters-in-star-wars-galaxys-edge/


----------



## Angrose

usctrojans said:


> Trip Report from 8am Reservation Opening Day:
> 
> We were allowed into the park very early (5:40am) and were escorted via backstage to Launch Bay.  I thought this was very smooth.  When they began issuing wrist bands at 6:00 the line moved very quickly.  We were then lined up adjacent to Matterhorn/Nem area and waited there until 7:40 when the line was walked (briskly, but no one was pushing) all the way to Galaxy’s Edge.  There was NO scanning of bands, but this may be just because of the massive excitement.  We were asked to have bands held high and visible, but honestly there were too many people and we were walking too quickly for them to have noticed if someone wasn’t credentialed.  I must say, I appreciated it because we were in the Batuu before 8am.  The entire route was lined with cast members there to enjoy the opening day festivities, which added to the build up.
> 
> Once in the land, we made our way immediately to the Cantina where we were in the initial seating/group.  I do NOT recommend being led to the in between tables (not at the bar and not in a booth) because you get lost in the shuffle.  The theming was like nothing I had every seen before, but without the interaction of the bartenders, it was lacking and the service was terrible.  We went with it and downed our drink before leaving (total of 40 minutes to get served 1 drink).  Others were served much faster.
> 
> We then went for shopping in the Den of Antiquities, but wish we had gone to Savi’s.  The cost of a legacy lightsaber after adding the blade and stand was more than going to Savi’s and you didn’t get a case to carry, which made walking with a bag to insufficiently support the blade box really awkward.  We actually returned my husband’s lightsaber to try Savi’s next time instead.
> 
> By then, the line to ride the Falcon was only 30 minutes, so we jumped at the chance.  As has been said, the theming in the line is awesome, but I’d be good doing singe rider in the future.  The boarding areas are really where it’s at!  We had a toddler who was given the pilot seat.  Cast members, PLEASE don’t do that to other people.  It made for a really jolting experience to say the least.  BUT, it was still fun and we had a blast.
> 
> From there, we had mobile ordered a wrap, which was delicious and took to the streets to take it all in.  We had tremendous interaction with the residents of Batuu because we were Star Wars bound.  Everyone will talk to you, pleased with your efforts.
> 
> Next, we built a droid before they let in the 11am group and our little “R-13” is incredibly fun to interact with.  I have to say, I love the controller because it’s super easy to use!  He can rollturn/chirp all at the same time!  TIP: Pick out your added items BEFORE you get in line.  This includes the personality chip, backpack (which they had when we asked them to check in back for us), etc.  The build experience was my daughter’s favorite and the moment when your droid comes to life is quite a treat.
> 
> In the back of droid depot is R2.  Easy to miss, so go visit with him.  He and I had quite the chat and he even followed me around the store a bit.  Again, because of the Star Wars Bound outfit and talking to him in character, the cast member working his controls really got into it!
> 
> We ended the visit with another walk around the park and were rewarded with the best interactions with characters: Rey (who asked me if I would spy for her because I was Rey Bound), Chewbacca (he acted afraid of my Diet Coke bomb) and the Kylo Ren show (11:45 for us).
> 
> All in all, I am stunned that the land is already in such great shape for a soft opening.  As for the opening day merch, we purchased AP limited edition pins and shirts in the afternoon.  No problems getting items, but it wasn’t super exclusive.
> 
> I can’t tell you about the app play because mine wasn’t working.  Even after reinstalling after latest update.  Next time!
> 
> Can’t wait to go back!  I hope this helps you all plan wonderful visits.  Til the Spires.


Thank you for sharing your experience! Did you happen to notice how long the line for the Cantina was before they let in the 11am group? We’re staying onsite so will get my reservation time hopefully tomorrow but they told me it will most likely be 11am. I’m worried by the time we get there the lines will still be long with the people still there from the 8am group.


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

pharmama said:


> The menus with pricing are all on the Disney website under Dining.


LOL, I looked at WDW Info because their menus have been so helpful, while things Disney posts...are less so. I guess I'll look at official sites, plus all the wonderful posts others have added for food and merch.
Hope everyone is enjoying their time!


----------



## JadeDarkstar

we have been looking for pricing details on robes. So far no one has posted any. Hope everyone is having a blast today


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

Can't wait to see updates tomorrow, as that'll be the first "normal" day since SWGE's opening. Today was opening day so I'd consider it a little different. I'm wondering what trends will keep up and which ones will change, in SWGE and out of it.


----------



## WonkaKid

dina444444 said:


> I think it will be like this until June 23. June 24 is when all bets are off with crowds.


Precisely. A friend is a security CM there and he tells me that's what they're all concerned about.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

kirstie101 said:


> Can you report back with where they have you wait to enter GE? We have an 8pm reservation on Monday.


Was told critter country is the only entrance for 8pm


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

For anyone who rope dropped Fantasyland before their reservation today - how were lines/crowds?


----------



## csmith1004

I’ve been watching SWGE videos all day and I have one ? I can’t find the answer to: since everything is purposely themed ‘dirty’ looking, what do the bathrooms look like on the inside? Did they find a way to keep with the theme but have it look clean or does the theming end at the door?


----------



## old lady

Really can’t go on the first day. Too crowded and it really best to wait while for the crowds to thin out of bit.


----------



## dina444444

All checked in for our 8pm reservation. We waited about 5-10 minutes in line to check in. We checked in around 6:30.


----------



## dina444444

FSUSammy said:


> Is the process quick or are you in line for a bit?


All checked in for our 8pm reservation. We waited about 5-10 minutes in line to check in. We checked in around 6:30.


----------



## agamble

csmith1004 said:


> I’ve been watching SWGE videos all day and I have one ? I can’t find the answer to: since everything is purposely themed ‘dirty’ looking, what do the bathrooms look like on the inside? Did they find a way to keep with the theme but have it look clean or does the theming end at the door?


Someone reported on this the other day. They said bathrooms were a little too well themed with rust, etc.


----------



## avalon451

maichan said:


> Disney Food Blog has a lot of merch pictures in their store writeups:
> First Order Cargo: http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/...-first-order-cargo-in-star-wars-galaxys-edge/
> Resistance Supply: http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/...-resistance-supply-in-star-wars-galaxys-edge/
> Black Spire Outfitters: http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2019/...k-spire-outfitters-in-star-wars-galaxys-edge/





JadeDarkstar said:


> we have been looking for pricing details on robes. So far no one has posted any. Hope everyone is having a blast today


Jade, the above person linked to Black Spire Outfitters; they show "high end Jedi robes for $125". Don't know if that's what you had in mind.


----------



## twodogs

dina444444 said:


> All checked in for our 8pm reservation. We waited about 5-10 minutes in line to check in. We checked in around 6:30.


I can’t recall Dina, is this your second reservation today?  If so, was there any trouble with having a second reservation?  Maybe you didn’t go to SWGE this morning;I may have gotten mixed up with all the rapid fire posts this morning!!


----------



## cxr

any stories  about Disney magic?   My wife rushed her first reservation and only put her name.  Wondering if we showed up tomorrow if they would do Disney magic and waive us through.  Or be like. Thou shall not pass


----------



## salemk

Angrose said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience! Did you happen to notice how long the line for the Cantina was before they let in the 11am group? We’re staying onsite so will get my reservation time hopefully tomorrow but they told me it will most likely be 11am. I’m worried by the time we get there the lines will still be long with the people still there from the 8am group.


They actually stop letting people line up for Oga’s with 8am reservations around 10a to 10:15a so when the 11am reservation group comes in there is little to no wait. I recommend doing Oga’s first then smugglers run later. After 1pm smugglers only had 1/2 hour wait and imagine Oga’s had much longer wait.


----------



## soniam

Cookiemonster156 said:


> Hi I have a question regarding Gold Family account.
> 
> The back of the card says it expires on 08/2019, but the website says it expires on 09/01/2019. Will I have trouble at the convention using it? Should I contact d23 membership services about this?



I would contact them just in case. It would really suck to have to deal with trying to get your tickets instead of doing other stuff. My D23 card was set to expire in November. I was going to Destination D then and needed a valid membership card. I got an email about my renewal, but it looked like the card wouldn't arrive until I had already left. I contacted D23, and they sent me an email that I could use to prove that my membership was valid. However, when I showed up to get my package, they just looked quickly at the card and name and didn't say anything. YMMV though. I would just rather waste time now via email than while trying to register at the convention.


----------



## usctrojans

Angrose said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience! Did you happen to notice how long the line for the Cantina was before they let in the 11am group? We’re staying onsite so will get my reservation time hopefully tomorrow but they told me it will most likely be 11am. I’m worried by the time we get there the lines will still be long with the people still there from the 8am group.


I didn’t see it, but I know they cut the line off pretty early so that it would be close to clear for the next group by the time they arrived.  I think it’s the same with Savi’s.  Have a great time!


----------



## Lauren in NC

cxr said:


> any stories  about Disney magic?   My wife rushed her first reservation and only put her name.  Wondering if we showed up tomorrow if they would do Disney magic and waive us through.  Or be like. Thou shall not pass



Several people here reported they were able to call in and add one person to a single person reservation, but that was only a few days after the reservation was made. You may want to try calling in and see if they'll still do that before tomorrow.


----------



## dina444444

twodogs said:


> I can’t recall Dina, is this your second reservation today?  If so, was there any trouble with having a second reservation?  Maybe you didn’t go to SWGE this morning;I may have gotten mixed up with all the rapid fire posts this morning!!


Yes and no issues at all. But our morning reservation was linked to a hotel stay.


----------



## rteetz

Falcon at 45 minutes as we are just into the last 4 hour window of opening day. 

Falcon also changes in the ride from day to night as the sun goes down outside.


----------



## Boardwalktime2000

you can get a lot more details from the Know Before You Go videos.  You can also follow the Disneyland Ambassadors giving updates on Instagram @disneylandambassador


----------



## Gaugersaurus

They’ve already stopped giving out reservations for savi’s in the 8pm window


----------



## kpd6901

For upcoming 8 am reservations, I would hope to hear that we can choose to head either into the First Order area OR to Savi/Droid Depot. The line of imagineers welcoming today's group obviously could only work if it funneled the group in one direction only. They turned the group to the right, whereas hopefully, beginning tomorrow, guests can either go right OR left first thing.


----------



## Tink1987

Angrose said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience! Did you happen to notice how long the line for the Cantina was before they let in the 11am group? We’re staying onsite so will get my reservation time hopefully tomorrow but they told me it will most likely be 11am. I’m worried by the time we get there the lines will still be long with the people still there from the 8am group.



We asked about the line to get into the cantina at 10am and were told it had shut for our reservation period. We were within the first 700 people into the land and were told the line had closed. It needs working on I think from what I’ve seen today.


----------



## Tink1987

These two signs are up on Harbour 







picture url


----------



## Angrose

salemk said:


> They actually stop letting people line up for Oga’s with 8am reservations around 10a to 10:15a so when the 11am reservation group comes in there is little to no wait. I recommend doing Oga’s first then smugglers run later. After 1pm smugglers only had 1/2 hour wait and imagine Oga’s had much longer wait.





usctrojans said:


> I didn’t see it, but I know they cut the line off pretty early so that it would be close to clear for the next group by the time they arrived.  I think it’s the same with Savi’s.  Have a great time!



This great to know. Thank you both so much!


----------



## DLRExpert

The land and overall theming are outstanding. The interactivity and overall experience of Falcon: Smugglers Run was an easy D Ticket attraction. The only thing keeping it away from being an E Ticket is that your experience is greatly enhanced if you have a good group of people working together. My group of friends and family went twice and the second run was much better and seemed to last longer than the first experience. Mostly due to us knowing what to expect.

The only issue that we ran into is that we were told an hour before our reservation expired that we couldn't get in line for the Cantina (probably a 10 minute wait based on what they told me earlier when the line was longer), Lightsaber Experience (didn't know I would need a reservation), or Re-ride Smugglers Run (Showing a 10 minute wait and 5 minutes before the next wave of guests came in). Well that made the end of our experience a horrible one. We already ate and we already shopped. Why turn me away when there is an hour left. A bit easier for me since I have an AP (hurts that paid for the one night at the hotel), but cannot imagine how disappointing it would be if this was my one and only visiting opportunity.

What we did on 5/31
Had Reservation from 5pm-9pm
- Arrived at the entry tunnel at 430pm
- Walked through the shopping area and ate at Docking Bay 7 first (dinner time)
- Walked through the other parts of the land, grabbed a blue milk by the falcon. No Wait
- Waited 45 minutes for first Falcon ride
- Went by Catina but line was long, went to the shopping area to explore, bought the popcorn and a coke
- Went the the Hammerhead store
- Checked out Catina again but line was long, decided to go try Falcon again and got on. Walked right into the first pre-show.
- At about 745 went over to the Cantina to only be told that I couldn't get in line, even though the line was less than half of what it was before
- Went to the Lightsaber area and got turned away there, was told to go to Falcon again.
- Went to Falcon at 8pm only to be told that I couldn't ride again.
- Left at 805 disappointed with that final experience.

With that experience, here is my recommended strategy.

Arrive 30 minute early of the start time of your reservation. When the rope drops, the majority of the guests will be headed to the Cantina of Smugglers Run.
- Go to the Cantina First. Cantina is constantly busy but the line for Smugglers Run will dwindle as the time goes on.
- After the Cantina, make a reservation for the Lightsaber Experience. I didn't realize I would need one, so do that second
- Now ride Smugglers Run. They may tell you that you can only ride once but if the wait time is walk on they will let you go again. You can also try for the Single Rider Line
- Save the Shopping and Eating for the last hour as that is the only thing I was allowed to do for that last hour of my reservation.

ME


----------



## cyctorres

Question. What do the gunners and engineers do in the back in the millenium falcon?
the pilots fly and the ship reacts, like  playing a game, what do the others do? see from afar and press some button?


----------



## disney minnie

I was a gunner... very little. When the button lights up... hit it.


----------



## ParkHopper1

So here is my take from opening day reservation...

You are correct everyone bolts for SR and the Cantina...so we spent the first hour just exploring and grabbing a bite. We then hopped in line for the Cantina which was an hour wait...any longer and they close the line...so if you can get in line and it it is double backed to the door, it is about an hour to get in from that point.

We hit SR in the third hour and it was a 15 min wait time. By the third hour, everyone had gone though...but since the reservation windows overlap by an hour, there is a new rush of people at the beginning if your fourth hour and wait times shoot bach\k up to 120, so you wanna hit it in hour three for shortest line but NO later for maximum use of time.

We walked in 10 min after rope drop of our reservation time nice and casually with zero cattle call, waiting in line or hassle and did not miss one thing the hordes of folded that lined up well in advance did. Zero need to rush in unless you wanna just get to a 120 min standby line faster!

We were in the 2p-6p group


----------



## Skyegirl1999

I was an engineer.  I pressed a few buttons.  They light up, so it’s pretty obvious when you’re supposed to hit them.  It would definitely be cooler to be a pilot.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1134680414692315138


----------



## Tink1987

We were the gunner and engineers on our two rides. Always been my worry about it seeming a bit more ‘boring’ being these two positions - whilst I now wouldn’t call it boring it did look awesome to the the pilot. Up front and more things to do.


----------



## Tink1987

DLRExpert said:


> The land and overall theming are outstanding. The interactivity and overall experience of Falcon: Smugglers Run was an easy D Ticket attraction. The only thing keeping it away from being an E Ticket is that your experience is greatly enhanced if you have a good group of people working together. My group of friends and family went twice and the second run was much better and seemed to last longer than the first experience. Mostly due to to us knowing what to expect.
> 
> The only issue that we ran into is that we were told an hour before our reservation expired that we couldn't get in line for the Cantina (probably a 10 minute way based on what they told me earlier when the line was longer), Lightsaber Experience (didn't know I would need a reservation), or Re-ride Smugglers Run (Showing a 10 minute wait and 5 minutes before the next wave of guests came in). Well that made the end of our experience a horrible one. We already ate and we already shopped. Why turn me away when there is an hour left. A bit easier for me since I have an AP (hurts that paid for the one night at the hotel), but cannot imagine how disappointing it would be if this was my one and only visiting opportunity.
> 
> With that experience, here is my recommended strategy.
> 
> Arrive 30 minute early of the start time of your reservation. When the rope drops, the majority of the guests will be headed to the Cantina of Smugglers Run.
> - Go to the Cantina First. Cantina is constantly busy but the line for Smugglers Run will dwindle as the time goes on.
> - After the Cantina, make a reservation for the Lightsaber Experience. I didn't realize I would need one, so do that second
> - Now ride Smugglers Run. They may tell you that you can only ride once but if the wait time is walk on they will let you go again. You can also try for the Single Rider Line
> - Save the Shopping and Eating for the last hour as that is the only thing I was allowed to do for that last hour of my reservation.
> 
> ME



On our second ride on the Falcon the pilots were telling us that their first ride was awful as it was kids being the pilots and they just didn’t do anything. They had to keep shouting over to tell them to move. I think there will be adjustments made with how you enter with your boarding cards as if you aren’t a group of 6 together, the other members of your group wonder off. There were cast members constantly wondering around ours looking for the rest of the blue group etc. It’s a bit awkward when they ask you - we were like yeah we don’t know these people haha.


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

We're not interested in the Cantina (party is mostly kids) or Lightsaber Experience (too expensive), so is there still a need to arrive early if so?

We're thinking of arriving about 30 minutes into our reservation. Then we'll do some shopping the first hour or so at the toy shop, droid depot (not the experience but the merchandise), and maybe some other places before doing Smugglers Run. Is the single rider line a good option? Is the queuing for the standby worth going through? I'd like to ride twice. Then we'll grab some blue milk using mobile ordering before exiting an hour early for lunch outside of SWGE.


----------



## Tink1987

StarSpeckledSky said:


> We're not interested in the Cantina (party is mostly kids) or Lightsaber Experience (too expensive), so is there still a need to arrive early if so?
> 
> We're thinking of arriving about 30 minutes into our reservation. Then we'll do some shopping the first hour or so at the toy shop, droid depot (not the experience but the merchandise), and maybe some other places before doing Smugglers Run. Is the single rider line a good option? Is the queuing for the standby worth going through? I'd like to ride twice. Then we'll grab some blue milk using mobile ordering before exiting an hour early for lunch outside of SWGE.



Is your reservation at 8am? Think it will be as you mention leaving for lunch but wanted to check before answering.


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

Tink1987 said:


> Is your reservation at 8am? Think it will be as you mention leaving for lunch but wanted to check before answering.


Our reservation is at 11am, we're thinking of leaving at 2pm for lunch. We're typically late lunchers so it works out well for us.


----------



## disney minnie

Based on what was said I think the last two reports were from the first group that went in.

I was in the second group...11-3. We were watching the times of the first group on the app while they were in Galaxys Edge. We watch the ride go down to 5 minutes and were excited. We walked in and got in line for the Cantina (1 hour). Once you are in you will most likely be standing as there are not many  seats and it’s not a big area. When you get about 10 groups away they will take your name and party size. While my husband, son, daughter stayed in line I walked over and bought some blue milk.

If you want to build your own lightsaber - go there first. When we walked over after the Cantina they had booked all the spots for the day. We saw some people in our hotel elevator and they said they were in line to build a lightsaber for 4 HOURS! They had the same time I did.

After the Cantina we went to try and find some food since the ride had a 60 minute wait. The restaurant line was at least an hour long and the mobile order time period was after we left. I then found Rontos Roasters and did a mobile order since the line was so long. The earliest available time was 1:30-2:00 so we got in line for the ride that now said 50 minutes. (It got as low as 45 and then went to 90 minutes)

After the ride (truly was a solid hour), we put in for our food to be ready. At 1:58 (before the next group at 2:00) we got in line for the antiquities. Since the next group was about to walk in the didn’t want any lines formed. So they tried to turn us away. We had an hour left but couldn’t form a line anywhere... They ended up letting the group in.

Since we were not building a droid or lightsaber we left a little after 2:00 since it was crowded and we had done everything else


----------



## Mousequake

DLRExpert said:


> - After the Cantina, make a reservation for the Lightsaber Experience. I didn't realize I would need one, so do that second



Can you elaborate a bit on the reservations for lightsabers? Do you just go up and they tell you a time to come back?


----------



## Tink1987

StarSpeckledSky said:


> Our reservation is at 11am, we're thinking of leaving at 2pm for lunch. We're typically late lunchers so it works out well for us.



I would personally say get in at 11am then and then you can decide to definitely leave an hour early still if you wish. I worry if you go in 30 minutes late you may then realise how much you want to do and not leave early. Especially if you want to do shopping first. As the reservations overlapped we could do empty spaceport shopping at like 8:15 but when we went back to get one more shirt at 11:15 when the second reservation period had been let in, it was getting a bit manic. And the Falcon went straight up to like 80 minutes then. When it had been a walk on only a short while before. The milk queue (not something I thought I would ever type  ) was getting long too then and the PhotoPass queues in front of the Falcon particularly must have been over 30 mins then.


----------



## Jperiod

Where are the prices for Savi's?  Anyone have a photo of this case?  how do you carry it around after?  can the blade detach?
edited to add: are they really limiting the experience to 2 people?!  What in the world do parents do?  We only want one saber, but we both want to watch!  Anyone want to watch my kids?


----------



## GoldeneyezCA

We have 8 am in the morning tomorrow (6/1) and kids want to do lightsabers.  I’m hearing people say that it took 4 hrs because they went to the cantina or SR first.  So I think we’re going straight to make a lightsaber reservation, then explore, then the ride at 10-10:15 hopefully.  We do have a 5-9 pm reservation from our GCH stay, also, so we’ll try to do more later.  But are you suggesting that I may not have to drag my kids out of bed at 5:30am, and could maybe arrive around 7 or something?  That extra bit of sleep could make a huge difference in our day.


----------



## disney minnie

I commented earlier that we went to the Cantina and then went to check on the other stuff and if we had wanted to do a lightsaber we would not have been able to build one as all the reservations were gone for the day. 

We then met a group on the elevator at the GC they said they went straight to the lightsaber and waited in line for 4 hours to be able to build.


----------



## pharmama

Jperiod said:


> Where are the prices for Savi's?  Anyone have a photo of this case?  how do you carry it around after?  can the blade detach?



$199 plus tax for the lightsaber and kyber crystal.  You can buy other crystals and accessories in Dok-Ondar's.  The blade does detach.  The case is a black soft sided bag that has a long strap.  I saw people carrying them around across their backs or over their shoulders last weekend.  
You can see the case on the table with the lightsaber at the beginning of this video


----------



## disney minnie

Our time was 11-3. We walked in the park a little after 9:00am stopped in main street to buy some pins and then walked over to the Lanch Bay. We had our wrist bands by 9:30,


----------



## DLRExpert

Mousequake said:


> Can you elaborate a bit on the reservations for lightsabers? Do you just go up and they tell you a time to come back?



The Cast Member asked if I had a reservation. I didn't know that I would need one. Again only an hour left so I couldn't even attempt to get a reservation.

There looked to be a set of booths taking down reservations and also a group of people lining up by the entry door.
When I originally saw the area, I thought it was just a rest area.

Sorry that I cannot help.

ME


----------



## Quam

DLRExpert said:


> The land and overall theming are outstanding. The interactivity and overall experience of Falcon: Smugglers Run was an easy D Ticket attraction. The only thing keeping it away from being an E Ticket is that your experience is greatly enhanced if you have a good group of people working together. My group of friends and family went twice and the second run was much better and seemed to last longer than the first experience. Mostly due to to us knowing what to expect.
> 
> The only issue that we ran into is that we were told an hour before our reservation expired that we couldn't get in line for the Cantina (probably a 10 minute wait based on what they told me earlier when the line was longer), Lightsaber Experience (didn't know I would need a reservation), or Re-ride Smugglers Run (Showing a 10 minute wait and 5 minutes before the next wave of guests came in). Well that made the end of our experience a horrible one. We already ate and we already shopped. Why turn me away when there is an hour left. A bit easier for me since I have an AP (hurts that paid for the one night at the hotel), but cannot imagine how disappointing it would be if this was my one and only visiting opportunity.
> 
> With that experience, here is my recommended strategy.
> 
> Arrive 30 minute early of the start time of your reservation. When the rope drops, the majority of the guests will be headed to the Cantina of Smugglers Run.
> - Go to the Cantina First. Cantina is constantly busy but the line for Smugglers Run will dwindle as the time goes on.
> - After the Cantina, make a reservation for the Lightsaber Experience. I didn't realize I would need one, so do that second
> - Now ride Smugglers Run. They may tell you that you can only ride once but if the wait time is walk on they will let you go again. You can also try for the Single Rider Line
> - Save the Shopping and Eating for the last hour as that is the only thing I was allowed to do for that last hour of my reservation.
> 
> ME


Thank you for sharing!

We are in the 8-12 group.  Do you think or know if we can make a lightsaber reservation and then get in line for SR?  Would the timing work out?


----------



## Jperiod

pharmama said:


> $199 plus tax for the lightsaber and kyber crystal.  You can buy other crystals and accessories in Dok-Ondar's.  The blade does detach.  The case is a black soft sided bag that has a long strap.  I saw people carrying them around across their backs or over their shoulders last weekend.
> You can see the case on the table with the lightsaber at the beginning of this video


Thanks!! Is there an option to just build and buy the hilt?


----------



## PTX

Sorry if it's been asked and answered, but I don't have the time to read all 2685+ posts on 135 pages of this thread...

Did anyone spot any new pressed coin machines inside SWGE?  The definitive guide (parkpennies.com) hasn't updated today.


----------



## Quam

GoldeneyezCA said:


> We have 8 am in the morning tomorrow (6/1) and kids want to do lightsabers.  I’m hearing people say that it took 4 hrs because they went to the cantina or SR first.  So I think we’re going straight to make a lightsaber reservation, then explore, then the ride at 10-10:15 hopefully.  We do have a 5-9 pm reservation from our GCH stay, also, so we’ll try to do more later.  But are you suggesting that I may not have to drag my kids out of bed at 5:30am, and could maybe arrive around 7 or something?  That extra bit of sleep could make a huge difference in our day.


Thank you for sharing.  We have a 8-12 stop on June 2.  Would love to hear our your strategy worked.  We had the same thought to start with lightsaber reservation and SR.

Have a great time tomorrow!


----------



## Tink1987

PTX said:


> Sorry if it's been asked and answered, but I don't have the time to read all 2685+ posts on 135 pages of this thread...
> 
> Did anyone spot any new pressed coin machines inside SWGE?  The definitive guide (parkpennies.com) hasn't updated today.



I saw none and would be surprised if there were any personally. It wouldn’t fit in with the theming. The Disney food blog is reporting that if you buy a $100 gift card you get some sort of coin if that may interest you.


----------



## Tink1987

Adam the Woo has put a great opening day video up for anyone interested.


----------



## DLRExpert

Quam said:


> Thank you for sharing!
> 
> We are in the 8-12 group.  Do you think or know if we can make a lightsaber reservation and then get in line for SR?  Would the timing work out?



I would save SR for about an hour to an hour and a half after your arrival. Just keep a look out on the app. If you see it at 30 minutes or less get in line.

ME


----------



## Skyegirl1999

I was there from 2-6.  Some tips:

- Don’t check-in two hours before your window; everyone’s checking in then, so the line is long. Check in like an hour before (we went at 1 and it was empty, no wait whatsoever).  The 8am groups will probably be different since no one wants to get there at 6am...
- If you want to go to the Cantina, be prepared for it to take a huge chunk out of your time.  We went straight there, but the line was closed already.  We lurked around for almost 40 minutes (checking out other stuff in view of the closed line “stick” - red for closed, green for open).  When it opened, it was CHAOS and we jumped in and then waited another half hour to get in, and then it was pretty slow getting to order... so we weren’t out of there until 4:15!  More than half our time.  The cantina was my favorite, so it was worth it to me, but be prepared!
- For the love of Pete, don’t do the ride first!  Or in the last overlapping hour (unless you’re there until midnight).  Hour 3 was the sweet spot for every reservation period today. 

Review: 
Overall, it’s incredible!  They really did an outstanding job in so many different areas - theming, layout, merchandise, just so much attention to detail...  The CMs are adorable with their different outfits and hairstyles and backstories.  The reservation period obviously kept things from being a zoo at the parks overall (maybe too much so, from Disney’s perspective?).  Just a really great job. 

A few caveats: 
- The cantina is gonna be a problem.  They had to have anticipated this? The “line is closed but we don’t want anyone standing around but the only way to see the line open and get a spot is to... stand around” system is not viable. 
- Food options for kids are weird. 
- I didn’t find the PlayDisney app thing very intuitive.

I think it would be helpful when people post reviews if they include their time slot.  The ebb and flow is going to be very different at different times of the day, so that’s really valuable info.  I can already tell that the experience of arriving at 2 is quite different than 8, for instance...

‘Til the Spire!


----------



## Jedi Mouse

StarSpeckledSky said:


> Anyone have tips for the order of doing things? Like when to get on the ride, go to stores, buy food, etc.


The Smugglers Run queue starts off long and then dies down, I would hit it sometime in hour three just prior to the next group coming in.


----------



## DennieC

JadeDarkstar said:


> we have been looking for pricing details on robes. So far no one has posted any. Hope everyone is having a blast today


Jedi robes were $125 with the tunics being $50


----------



## Jedi Mouse

StarSpeckledSky said:


> For anyone who rope dropped Fantasyland before their reservation today - how were lines/crowds?


Outside of the merch line, the entire park was dead this morning.  Crowds were very reasonable all day.

We entered the park at 7:00 and even with a 3 hour hotel break, 4 hours in SWGE and leaving at 10:00 we rode 15 attractions, ate two sit down meals, built droids and watched Fantasmic.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Just want to say how proud I am of everyone participating in this thread. It's been a long road toward opening day (and sometimes it felt like this day was never going to get here!), and we've all been working together to get as much good information out there for each other and to help each other along. Keep up the good work, DISers! Let's keep the facts, tips, and first hand reports rolling in!


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

DLRExpert said:


> The Cast Member asked if I had a reservation. I didn't know that I would need one. Again only an hour left so I couldn't even attempt to get a reservation.
> 
> There looked to be a set of booths taking down reservations and also a group of people lining up by the entry door.
> When I originally saw the area, I thought it was just a rest area.
> 
> Sorry that I cannot help.
> 
> ME




You don't have to have a reservation at Savi's. You get in line; when you get to the front of the line, you let the Scrapper know you have an appointment with Savi (or say you're looking for scrap metal or have scrap metal to sell....you just don't mention lightsabers because there are too many First Order guys around). Hand over the credit card, get a card with your group color. Depending on the length of time waited, you can hang out there or go grab a drink or something quick and come back. Don't miss your group call, because if you do, you will have to wait until they work you into another grouping. 

You pick which pin you want (which defines which lightsaber you are building). Then there is the experience. 

They have a limited number of seats (14) and a limited number of shows (they want to hit 4 an hour; right now they are struggling with 2. People are taking a very long time choosing their pieces and building them...like the person who was snapchatting every.single.piece.with.a.verbal.description.of.each...and everyone else was done building and waiting on this one guy. And they have to reset everything between shows, replace the pieces in the cases that were used, etc.) DD had at least 8 people yell at her yesterday, because the line was closed...they simply had no place to put anyone. Disney really should have built it to run 2 shows, just like the cantina should have been just a bit bigger, or maybe had a walkway along with wall for people who just wanted to come in and take photos. 

Currently, the only reservation required is the one to enter BSO.  DD said they may change to a virtual queue or reservation system later, but for now, it's only 'take your money as long as there's space'.


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

usctrojans said:


> Trip Report from 8am Reservation Opening Day:
> 
> We were allowed into the park very early (5:40am) and were escorted via backstage to Launch Bay.  I thought this was very smooth.  When they began issuing wrist bands at 6:00 the line moved very quickly.  We were then lined up adjacent to Matterhorn/Nem area and waited there until 7:40 when the line was walked (briskly, but no one was pushing) all the way to Galaxy’s Edge.  There was NO scanning of bands, but this may be just because of the massive excitement.  We were asked to have bands held high and visible, but honestly there were too many people and we were walking too quickly for them to have noticed if someone wasn’t credentialed.  I must say, I appreciated it because we were in the Batuu before 8am.  The entire route was lined with cast members there to enjoy the opening day festivities, which added to the build up.
> 
> Once in the land, we made our way immediately to the Cantina where we were in the initial seating/group.  I do NOT recommend being led to the in between tables (not at the bar and not in a booth) because you get lost in the shuffle.  The theming was like nothing I had every seen before, but without the interaction of the bartenders, it was lacking and the service was terrible.  We went with it and downed our drink before leaving (total of 40 minutes to get served 1 drink).  Others were served much faster.
> 
> We then went for shopping in the Den of Antiquities, but wish we had gone to Savi’s.  The cost of a legacy lightsaber after adding the blade and stand was more than going to Savi’s and you didn’t get a case to carry, which made walking with a bag to insufficiently support the blade box really awkward.  We actually returned my husband’s lightsaber to try Savi’s next time instead.
> 
> By then, the line to ride the Falcon was only 30 minutes, so we jumped at the chance.  As has been said, the theming in the line is awesome, but I’d be good doing singe rider in the future.  The boarding areas are really where it’s at!  We had a toddler who was given the pilot seat.  Cast members, PLEASE don’t do that to other people.  It made for a really jolting experience to say the least.  BUT, it was still fun and we had a blast.
> 
> From there, we had mobile ordered a wrap, which was delicious and took to the streets to take it all in.  We had tremendous interaction with the residents of Batuu because we were Star Wars bound.  Everyone will talk to you, pleased with your efforts.
> 
> Next, we built a droid before they let in the 11am group and our little “R-13” is incredibly fun to interact with.  I have to say, I love the controller because it’s super easy to use!  He can rollturn/chirp all at the same time!  TIP: Pick out your added items BEFORE you get in line.  This includes the personality chip, backpack (which they had when we asked them to check in back for us), etc.  The build experience was my daughter’s favorite and the moment when your droid comes to life is quite a treat.
> 
> In the back of droid depot is R2.  Easy to miss, so go visit with him.  He and I had quite the chat and he even followed me around the store a bit.  Again, because of the Star Wars Bound outfit and talking to him in character, the cast member working his controls really got into it!
> 
> We ended the visit with another walk around the park and were rewarded with the best interactions with characters: Rey (who asked me if I would spy for her because I was Rey Bound), Chewbacca (he acted afraid of my Diet Coke bomb) and the Kylo Ren show (11:45 for us).
> 
> All in all, I am stunned that the land is already in such great shape for a soft opening.  As for the opening day merch, we purchased AP limited edition pins and shirts in the afternoon.  No problems getting items, but it wasn’t super exclusive.
> 
> I can’t tell you about the app play because mine wasn’t working.  Even after reinstalling after latest update.  Next time!
> 
> Can’t wait to go back!  I hope this helps you all plan wonderful visits.  Til the Spires.



Do you know how much the droid personality chips are?

Thanks!


----------



## mom2rtk

kpd6901 said:


> Ok. I had heard that Disney tries to avoid that simultaneous thing. Again, first time DL. At WDW, Launch Bay has Chewie, BB-8, and Kylo Ren. Who is there at DL?


That's really not a hard and fast thing. In the MK, you can meet Cinderella at CRT and walk out and around the corner and find her at Fairytale Hall. At DL, Minnie can be meeting at her breakfast in the park while also being out in Town Square and Toontown.


----------



## abnihon

Curious how it goes for other 8am groups but at this point I don’t think we’ll feel the need to arrive 2 hours early.  We go next Wednesday. But may arrive a little before 8 or even a few min after.  Going to skip the cantina, light sabers and droids.  Plan is to ride the Falcon, get blue milk, maybe buy a Porg, soak in atmosphere, take lots of pics and give my son plenty of time for imaginative play with his lightsaber (we’re bringing our collapsible one.  I assume they’re allowed in?). 
Not sure we’ll eat there or not.  Depends on lines.  Menu doesn’t look like there’s anything my son will eat so we’ll plan to eat breakfast at GCH in AM.
So excited!!!


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

OK, while many menu items are listed at Disney's website, I have checked at WDW Info, AllEars, and Disney, and NONE list the price for the kettle popcorn. Can someone please tell me how much the popcorn is, and maybe comment on the size? I'm trying to see if my party of six will need two or three servings. For comparison, at Radiator springs, we get two servings...but my popcorn lovers could easily mow through three if I bought it.


gypsy_at_heart said:


> Do you know how much the droid personality chips are?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, again, any info on the prices of anything you need to add to your $100 droid would be appreciated. I've gone to those merch links, and they don't have droid add-ons. They're also very technical in the names of the items, not descriptive, and don't have photos of the items. So I would love anyone posting photos of specific items they bought with the price, like the Jedi tunics, robes, etc., in case there is variation in say, a $100 robe vs. a $125 robe. Or are they all the same price? 
The headbands I've seen. Someone is trying to sell the $30 R2-D2 one for $65 + shipping on eBay. There is also a listing for a Jedi accessory kit...but I can't tell from the photo what the actual accessories are.
My DH is curious about the Jedi belts: leather or vegan? Do they hold lightsabers?

If you were there at the end of the day, I'd love to hear more of your stories. We seem to have lots of 8am and 11am windows here.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

Here’s my experience/impressions from the 8pm-midnight reservation.

I got to the parks around 5:30pm and walked right into launch bay for merchandise. Most of the opening day exclusive stuff was gone by that time but they still had plenty of “on planet” stuff available. Check-in was really quick, the line forms outside launch bay and they let us in about 5:45-5:50. After getting my wrist band I did quite a few attractions (Astro blasters, Star tours, thunder Mtn, pirates was a walk on, and haunted mansion) then got in line by hungry bear around 7:15-7:20 and was about halfway up the ramp that leads to the restrooms/downstairs seating. Around 7:30 they led us into the forest a but then stopped us about halfway to the resistance area. About 7:50 they lead us up to the resistance area where the X-Wing is and held us there until 8.

From there I walked purposely towards Savi’s as my one goal was to build a lightsaber. The line forms quickly but it only took about 20 mins for me to choose my style and pay. It is very important to make sure they give you a return time when handing out your card and don’t miss that time. I was told to come back at 9 and wait for my build group to be called. I ended up getting into the build room around 10pm. I will say that these lightsabers are very heavy duty and not something I would personally get for a child. They have a good amount of weight to them and the parts seem pretty high quality for “scrap metal”. The experience and quality definitely make this worth the $200 price tag. If you want one this is definitely the go sooner item as I can only see the price going up as Disney realizes what demand is like. They stopped allowing people who didn’t have an “appointment” into the area at about 8:45. Here’s a photo of my elemental hilt without the blade. 


From there I ventured out into the rest of the land. Walked through droid depot and contemplated getting a droid as well but ended up putting it off for my next visit. Droid backpacks are about $50 and the personality chips are $12-15(I can’t remember exactly) there are three different chips from what I saw, resistance, first order, and scoundrel.

The line for the cantina was absolutely ridiculous, I would skip it during the reservation period as I was talking to a couple later in the night that had been and said its hard to get a table and had to get service as well. They pack it full so I imagine it’s like trader sams gets at peak times.

There was a short line to get into Dok’s Den and the store itself is very small. To me the holocrons aren’t worth the $50 price tag as they’re just plastic and without a kyber crystal you don’t get the full functionality.

I was disappointed in the one food item I had. I got the turkey jerky from ronto and it was extremely dry and hard to chew. They give 3 good size pieces but my jaw started to hurt after I had about half of the first piece due to the amount of chewing involved.

Seeing the Falcon in person was life changing, it really is the most beautiful piece of junk in the galaxy. The line was about 75 mins at the start of the reservation period and died down to about 20-30 by 10:30-11pm. Single Rider is absolutely the way to go if you don’t mind skipping the entire queue and not being able to be selected by a CM as pilot (you can still trade to it with someone in your flight crew doesn’t want pilot). With single rider you pretty much walk on until you get to the place where you’re assigned roles I don’t think I waited more than 2 minutes when the standby wait was posted as 30. For those who want to just enjoy the ride make sure you get gunner or engineer and don’t press the button to activate your console. The 8-midnight time slot is allowed to get into line until park close so there’s some advantage there for having the last time slot.



TigerlilyAJ said:


> Do they hold lightsabers?



The belts themselves don’t hold lightsabers they have a belt clip accessory at Dok’s for $17. For robes I think youth sizes are $100 and adult sizes are $124. I didn’t check the price of tunics.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

As people go in the coming days, will you report back on photopass photographers? Are there many? How are lines? Thanks!


----------



## Gaugersaurus

DisneyJamieCA said:


> As people go in the coming days, will you report back on photopass photographers? Are there many? How are lines? Thanks!


I wasn’t really looking but they had PhotoPass in front of the Flacon with 2 photographers. The line can get pretty long, I went at the end of the day and only waited about 5 mins.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Bianca and Bernard said:


> You don't have to have a reservation at Savi's. You get in line; when you get to the front of the line, you let the Scrapper know you have an appointment with Savi (or say you're looking for scrap metal or have scrap metal to sell....you just don't mention lightsabers because there are too many First Order guys around). Hand over the credit card, get a card with your group color. Depending on the length of time waited, you can hang out there or go grab a drink or something quick and come back. Don't miss your group call, because if you do, you will have to wait until they work you into another grouping.
> 
> You pick which pin you want (which defines which lightsaber you are building). Then there is the experience.
> 
> They have a limited number of seats (14) and a limited number of shows (they want to hit 4 an hour; right now they are struggling with 2. People are taking a very long time choosing their pieces and building them...like the person who was snapchatting every.single.piece.with.a.verbal.description.of.each...and everyone else was done building and waiting on this one guy. And they have to reset everything between shows, replace the pieces in the cases that were used, etc.) DD had at least 8 people yell at her yesterday, because the line was closed...they simply had no place to put anyone. Disney really should have built it to run 2 shows, just like the cantina should have been just a bit bigger, or maybe had a walkway along with wall for people who just wanted to come in and take photos.
> 
> Currently, the only reservation required is the one to enter BSO.  DD said they may change to a virtual queue or reservation system later, but for now, it's only 'take your money as long as there's space'.


No, yesterday they were having you line up and then giving you an “appointment.”  Aka a reservation; they were giving people times.  We confirmed that they’d have us come back at that time.  Appointments were gone early in our time slot.

(Eta: We didn’t actually do it, but we stopped and inquired.  I think PPs point was that without an appointment, she couldn’t just walk up in the last hour and make a lightsaber.)


----------



## Skyegirl1999

DisneyJamieCA said:


> As people go in the coming days, will you report back on photopass photographers? Are there many? How are lines? Thanks!


Kylo’s ship, the Falcon, and a droid spot all had Photopass.  Maybe there were more, but those are the three we saw.


----------



## maichan

Update on 8am reservations with EMH at DLR: After check-in they held us by the Matterhorn/Nemo until 7am. Then at 7am they opened up Fantasyland and held the queue next to Red Rose Tavern until 7:30. Then at 7:30 they walked us to the Frontierland entrance and let us into SWGE at 7:50.


----------



## Tink1987

DisneyJamieCA said:


> As people go in the coming days, will you report back on photopass photographers? Are there many? How are lines? Thanks!



We saw lots and got lots of photos! There was 2 by the Falcon which you have to watch for because a guy is in the corner of our photo as he was having his photo taken at the same time as us from the other PP queue! If this matters to you I would get to this one quickly as we saw it later and there had to be a 30 min queue just for a photo. We also had photos by the X Wing, the Tie Echelon, by the droids, the landspeeder and other vehicles and the A Wing. There were some also roaming in the resistance area. 



Skyegirl1999 said:


> No, yesterday they were having you line up and then giving you an “appointment.”  Aka a reservation.  We confirmed with them: line up, get an appointment time, come back at that time.  Appointments were gone early in our time slot.



Thanks for this, we need to get this right for our next reservation tomorrow as it’s our priority to get a lightsaber and droid this time. There seems to be a lot of different reports. I like the sound of this getting an appointment and coming back. We will head there straight tomorrow. The queue for this and cantina closed for us by 10:20!


----------



## Tink1987

Gaugersaurus said:


> Here’s my experience/impressions from the 8pm-midnight reservation.
> 
> I got to the parks around 5:30pm and walked right into launch bay for merchandise. Most of the opening day exclusive stuff was gone by that time but they still had plenty of “on planet” stuff available. Check-in was really quick, the line forms outside launch bay and they let us in about 5:45-5:50. After getting my wrist band I did quite a few attractions (Astro blasters, Star tours, thunder Mtn, pirates was a walk on, and haunted mansion) then got in line by hungry bear around 7:15-7:20 and was about halfway up the ramp that leads to the restrooms/downstairs seating. Around 7:30 they led us into the forest a but then stopped us about halfway to the resistance area. About 7:50 they lead us up to the resistance area where the X-Wing is and held us there until 8.
> 
> From there I walked purposely towards Savi’s as my one goal was to build a lightsaber. The line forms quickly but it only took about 20 mins for me to choose my style and pay. It is very important to make sure they give you a return time when handing out your card and don’t miss that time. I was told to come back at 9 and wait for my build group to be called. I ended up getting into the build room around 10pm. I will say that these lightsabers are very heavy duty and not something I would personally get for a child. They have a good amount of weight to them and the parts seem pretty high quality for “scrap metal”. The experience and quality definitely make this worth the $200 price tag. If you want one this is definitely the go sooner item as I can only see the price going up as Disney realizes what demand is like. They stopped allowing people who didn’t have an “appointment” into the area at about 8:45. Here’s a photo of my elemental hilt without the blade.
> View attachment 405105
> 
> From there I ventured out into the rest of the land. Walked through droid depot and contemplated getting a droid as well but ended up putting it off for my next visit. Droid backpacks are about $50 and the personality chips are $12-15(I can’t remember exactly) there are three different chips from what I saw, resistance, first order, and scoundrel.
> 
> The line for the cantina was absolutely ridiculous, I would skip it during the reservation period as I was talking to a couple later in the night that had been and said its hard to get a table and had to get service as well. They pack it full so I imagine it’s like trader sams gets at peak times.
> 
> There was a short line to get into Dok’s Den and the store itself is very small. To me the holocrons aren’t worth the $50 price tag as they’re just plastic and without a kyber crystal you don’t get the full functionality.
> 
> I was disappointed in the one food item I had. I got the turkey jerky from ronto and it was extremely dry and hard to chew. They give 3 good size pieces but my jaw started to hurt after I had about half of the first piece due to the amount of chewing involved.
> 
> Seeing the Falcon in person was life changing, it really is the most beautiful piece of junk in the galaxy. The line was about 75 mins at the start of the reservation period and died down to about 20-30 by 10:30-11pm. Single Rider is absolutely the way to go if you don’t mind skipping the entire queue and not being able to be selected by a CM as pilot (you can still trade to it with someone in your flight crew doesn’t want pilot). With single rider you pretty much walk on until you get to the place where you’re assigned roles I don’t think I waited more than 2 minutes when the standby wait was posted as 30. For those who want to just enjoy the ride make sure you get gunner or engineer and don’t press the button to activate your console. The 8-midnight time slot is allowed to get into line until park close so there’s some advantage there for having the last time slot.
> 
> 
> 
> The belts themselves don’t hold lightsabers they have a belt clip accessory at Dok’s for $17. For robes I think youth sizes are $100 and adult sizes are $124. I didn’t check the price of tunics.



If you still care about getting the opening day merch and are in the parks today DCA’s stores are also stocking it. When we walked past five and dime at around 8:30 last night, there were hundreds still on the grey racks behind the counter.


----------



## Tink1987

Can I be really pedantic and ask if anyone can measure their lightsaber without the hilt for me?

Husband is starting to worry about getting it into our suit cases for our journey home and we don’t think British Airways will allow it as a carry on item   I’m already having to carry on my Tiki Room umbrella as umbrellas are an acceptable carry on! 

Thanks so much!


----------



## kpd6901

Tink1987 said:


> Can I be really pedantic and ask if anyone can measure their lightsaber without the hilt for me?
> 
> Husband is starting to worry about getting it into our suit cases for our journey home and we don’t think British Airways will allow it as a carry on item   I’m already having to carry on my Tiki Room umbrella as umbrellas are an acceptable carry on!
> 
> Thanks so much!


Remember, think diagonal, and potentially 3-dimensional diagonal as a last resort option for space maximization. Otherwise, while not the most economical (especially after dropping serious credits for this experience), you could always have it shipped home from your hotel via USPS/UPS/FedEx


----------



## kpd6901

Bianca and Bernard said:


> You don't have to have a reservation at Savi's. You get in line; when you get to the front of the line, you let the Scrapper know you have an appointment with Savi (or say you're looking for scrap metal or have scrap metal to sell....you just don't mention lightsabers because there are too many First Order guys around). Hand over the credit card, get a card with your group color. Depending on the length of time waited, you can hang out there or go grab a drink or something quick and come back. Don't miss your group call, because if you do, you will have to wait until they work you into another grouping.
> 
> You pick which pin you want (which defines which lightsaber you are building). Then there is the experience.
> 
> They have a limited number of seats (14) and a limited number of shows (they want to hit 4 an hour; right now they are struggling with 2. People are taking a very long time choosing their pieces and building them...like the person who was snapchatting every.single.piece.with.a.verbal.description.of.each...and everyone else was done building and waiting on this one guy. And they have to reset everything between shows, replace the pieces in the cases that were used, etc.) DD had at least 8 people yell at her yesterday, because the line was closed...they simply had no place to put anyone. Disney really should have built it to run 2 shows, just like the cantina should have been just a bit bigger, or maybe had a walkway along with wall for people who just wanted to come in and take photos.
> 
> Currently, the only reservation required is the one to enter BSO.  DD said they may change to a virtual queue or reservation system later, but for now, it's only 'take your money as long as there's space'.


Is there an option to take your twice-trained Padawan to inquire, and then pay the credits and request a return appointment time within the reservation window (say, showing up first thing at 8 am and requesting to meet Savi with a 10ish time slot)?


----------



## Gaugersaurus

Tink1987 said:


> Can I be really pedantic and ask if anyone can measure their lightsaber without the hilt for me?
> 
> Husband is starting to worry about getting it into our suit cases for our journey home and we don’t think British Airways will allow it as a carry on item   I’m already having to carry on my Tiki Room umbrella as umbrellas are an acceptable carry on!
> 
> Thanks so much!


The detached blade is 34.5-35 inches


----------



## Gaugersaurus

kpd6901 said:


> Is there an option to take your twice-trained Padawan to inquire, and then pay the credits and request a return appointment time within the reservation window (say, showing up first thing at 8 am and requesting to meet Savi with a 10ish time slot)?


I don’t think you can request a specific time slot but they only allow people in line until they fill all the time slots in the reservation period. I think they were doing about 2-3 groups per hour last night


----------



## ajrwdwgirl

I'm hoping someone could check on some sizing for me.....my husband is a bigger guy and he wants to buy a tee shirt (hoping for an AP one).  He needs a 3XL or 4XL so we are wondering if any of the shirts come in those sizes.  Thanks to anyone who can help out.


----------



## pharmama

TigerlilyAJ said:


> OK, while many menu items are listed at Disney's website, I have checked at WDW Info, AllEars, and Disney, and NONE list the price for the kettle popcorn. Can someone please tell me how much the popcorn is, and maybe comment on the size? I'm trying to see if my party of six will need two or three servings. For comparison, at Radiator springs, we get two servings...but my popcorn lovers could easily mow through three if I bought it.



Kat Saka’s Kettle does have a menu on the app and Disney’s site which lists the Outpost Popcorn Mix as $6.49.  It’s not listed there but I believe the souvenir mouse droid bucket is $19.99. 
This has pictures of the bucket with the bag of popcorn which might help with you size question. 
https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photos-ms...t-kat-sakas-kettle-in-star-wars-galaxys-edge/


----------



## msteddom

ajrwdwgirl said:


> I'm hoping someone could check on some sizing for me.....my husband is a bigger guy and he wants to buy a tee shirt (hoping for an AP one).  He needs a 3XL or 4XL so we are wondering if any of the shirts come in those sizes.  Thanks to anyone who can help out.


The men’s shirts were definitely available in 3x.  I think that might have been the largest though.


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

kpd6901 said:


> Is there an option to take your twice-trained Padawan to inquire, and then pay the credits and request a return appointment time within the reservation window (say, showing up first thing at 8 am and requesting to meet Savi with a 10ish time slot)?


I don't think so.  I think it's as you arrive and pay.


----------



## Nonsuch

Bianca and Bernard said:


> ...They have a limited number of seats (14) and a limited number of shows (they want to hit 4 an hour; right now they are struggling with 2. People are taking a very long time choosing their pieces and building them...like the person who was snapchatting every.single.piece.with.a.verbal.description.of.each...and everyone else was done building and waiting on this one guy. And they have to reset everything between shows, replace the pieces in the cases that were used, etc.) DD had at least 8 people yell at her yesterday, because the line was closed...they simply had no place to put anyone. Disney really should have built it to run 2 shows, just like the cantina should have been just a bit bigger, or maybe had a walkway along with wall for people who just wanted to come in and take photos.


I feel very lucky (...strong with the Force) to have experienced Savi’s Workshop during a preview, when phones and cameras were prohibited. Perhaps cameras should be banned during the “build”.


----------



## kpd6901

Any updates from this mornings group 1 experience?


----------



## kpd6901

I think we all know that we as fans love to try to get everything in, and we stress on these things. However, this is just a reminder to remember to have fun. We may miss things and things we want may be closed, but savor the experience. Engage the character of the place, build your lingo, and remove yourself from Earth and really just PLAY. How often as adults do we get to do that? Sure, we often live through our kids, but this is a unique opportunity to legit play a role. Be the best Gunner you can be. Ask the milk stand people if they have ever tried the [insert the name of some random alien planet] tree sap on their savory meals...whatever. Have fun! I plan on wearing my Darth Vader #1 dad shirt to woo the First Order while informing the villagers and Resistance that I was once famously a rebel spy on the Starspeeder  1000. Be sure to Ignite the Spark, and really live the dream!


----------



## Tink1987

Gaugersaurus said:


> The detached blade is 34.5-35 inches



Thank you so much - it will fit in his suitcase!


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

I found the popcorn info in the video promoted on the side here. They look modestly sized. If the kids like it (not guaranteed, depending on the spice), I might have to get three.







msteddom said:


> The men’s shirts were definitely available in 3x.  I think that might have been the largest though.


Did you notice ladies? XL or 2XL?


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

kpd6901 said:


> Any updates from this mornings group 1 experience?


My SIL is there now. She said check in was a breeze. She showed up at 7am and was checked in by 7:20.


----------



## dina444444

Checked in for our 11am slot today just before 9am. Took less than 5 minutes.


----------



## Lesley Wake

I haven’t had a chance to read thru all these, but I will give my tips based on visiting. We had 2 slots yesterday: 8am and 8pm. I’m currently chilling at Hungry Bear waiting for my third slot.

The 8am slot is golden! Best way to get in and have a relaxing time. By 10:45, the wait time was 5 minutes and there was a lot of free space and openness. Same thing for the last couple hours of the night. The overlap is the tricky part and hard to avoid for most people. Best thing is to have a plan of attack:

1) if you want to do a lightsaber or Oga’s, you are really going to need to pick one. The lines for both are insane and you will take up all your time. 
2) set up your mobile food order early. You can do it that day, pretty much once Disneyland opens, and you don’t need to even have entered the park. Once the lunch crowd enters, the available time slots get filled up quickly. You can set up multiple mobile orders for times later in the day. If you miss that time slot then the order just expires and you don’t get charged. You can also cancel it. You just can’t modify it. Otherwise lines for Docking Bay 7 were long at meal times. 
3) if you have an overlapping time and you don’t want to do Savis or Oga’s, then spend your first hour getting food. Maybe shopping. Wait to ride Smugglers until the overlap has ended. The wait time will go down significantly. The single rider line is also an excellent option; we had one 10 minute wait (during an overlap when standby was 90 min) but the other times it was a walk-on via SR. You do miss the repair Bay and Hondo animatronic with SR though, so do Standby at least once.
4) for the ride, my favorite was pilot (right side then left side). I didn’t mind engineer, though you do get thrown around a bit. Gunner was my least favorite. Again, those are my opinions. Everyone has different preferences! 
5) all food I had at Docking Bay 7 was great. Batuubacha tea was gross. Blue milk was good, Green was too floral; apparently some people mixed them and said it was good, but I haven’t tried yet.
6) Droid depot was fun, and not too bad of a line. The cash registers were a bit slow, so maybe before getting in line to make your droid, pick you other merch and you can buy all at once. 
7) they aren’t being crazy strict about the time limits. You won’t be allowed to ride the ride, and I didn’t try to order food or shop, but you can still walk around the land. You may even have luck picking up a mobile order (more likely Ronto or milk stand), but YMMV. They aren’t doing full sweeps of the land. But 4 hrs is a good amount of time for a particular slot. 
8) Rey will wander the land, even without a character attendant. Try to see if you can see Chewie when he’s inspecting the Falcon. He may be unhappy with you! 

Just try to take time to experience the land. I loved just sitting in areas and hearing and watching all the effects! I haven’t had time to experiment with the app yet.

Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

Tink1987 said:


> I would personally say get in at 11am then and then you can decide to definitely leave an hour early still if you wish. I worry if you go in 30 minutes late you may then realise how much you want to do and not leave early. Especially if you want to do shopping first. As the reservations overlapped we could do empty spaceport shopping at like 8:15 but when we went back to get one more shirt at 11:15 when the second reservation period had been let in, it was getting a bit manic. And the Falcon went straight up to like 80 minutes then. When it had been a walk on only a short while before. The milk queue (not something I thought I would ever type  ) was getting long too then and the PhotoPass queues in front of the Falcon particularly must have been over 30 mins then.


We were thinking of coming in 30 minutes late so that we still have some time but we'd avoid a bit of the overlap and then leave before the next overlap. But we can just come in at 11am.


----------



## msteddom

TigerlilyAJ said:


> Did you notice ladies? XL or 2XL?



Ladies went up to 3XL


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

Anyone have experience with the 11am-3pm slot? How's that?


----------



## dina444444

StarSpeckledSky said:


> Anyone have experience with the 11am-3pm slot? How's that?


We are doing that today.


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

Jedi Mouse said:


> Outside of the merch line, the entire park was dead this morning.  Crowds were very reasonable all day.
> 
> We entered the park at 7:00 and even with a 3 hour hotel break, 4 hours in SWGE and leaving at 10:00 we rode 15 attractions, ate two sit down meals, built droids and watched Fantasmic.


WOW that's amazing.

Really hope that this'll keep up, how was the park today? (to everyone)


----------



## chimoe

Was just looking at the Disneyland app and Smugglers Run wait time is 15 minute.  Are you only allowed to ride it once during the Rez period or can you ride as many times as you like?


----------



## gemologygal

For anyone who rode Smuggler’s Run, does it have the same dropping/descent sensations that Flight of Passage has?  I’ve never been on Mission Space so I don’t have that as a basis for comparison.  However, Star Tours is one of my favorite rides.  Just wondering about the intensity as I’m someone who is ride-scared easily and not into roller coasters. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kuzcotopia12

So my daughter and I have Sunday, June 9th SWGE 8 am - 12 noon window.  Any ideas on what time we should get to park?  I see Disneyland opens at 8.  Magic Morning is at DCA.  Any advice or help would be greatly appreciated.  We are staying at the Disneyland hotel for the weekend.


----------



## JadeDarkstar

DennieC said:


> Jedi robes were $125 with the tunics being $50


Thank you.


----------



## dina444444

chimoe said:


> Was just looking at the Disneyland app and Smugglers Run wait time is 15 minute.  Are you only allowed to ride it once during the Rez period or can you ride as many times as you like?


As many times until they cut the line for your group.


----------



## dina444444

Kuzcotopia12 said:


> So my daughter and I have Sunday, June 9th SWGE 8 am - 12 noon window.  Any ideas on what time we should get to park?  I see Disneyland opens at 8.  Magic Morning is at DCA.  Any advice or help would be greatly appreciated.  We are staying at the Disneyland hotel for the weekend.


I recommend heading over by 7 to check in.


----------



## kpd6901

dina444444 said:


> I recommend heading over by 7 to check in.


Would this recommendation still hold to be able to hit Savi or Oga first thing? You know, to check in and be up near the front of the holding line...if check in starts at 6, I would assume that one would probably want to be among the first 50-100 people in the SWGE entrance to avoid the long line for either of these first thing. Based on experience today or yesterday for the 8 am time slot, is a 7 am check in still sufficient?


----------



## ajrwdwgirl

msteddom said:


> The men’s shirts were definitely available in 3x.  I think that might have been the largest though.



Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Gaugersaurus

gemologygal said:


> For anyone who rode Smuggler’s Run, does it have the same dropping/descent sensations that Flight of Passage has?  I’ve never been on Mission Space so I don’t have that as a basis for comparison.  However, Star Tours is one of my favorite rides.  Just wondering about the intensity as I’m someone who is ride-scared easily and not into roller coasters. Thanks in advance!


Without giving spoilers I t’s much more like star tours than flight of passage or mission space


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

chimoe said:


> Was just looking at the Disneyland app and Smugglers Run wait time is 15 minute.  Are you only allowed to ride it once during the Rez period or can you ride as many times as you like?


My SIL rode five times today (single rider since she’s by herself).


----------



## robododo

Thanks everyone for all the info. I can't make it down to DLR until late fall, so I'm living vicariously through you all. Keep up the great updates!


----------



## disneylover102

Can you ask to be pilot? I’m thinking of heading down as a single rider in August and I’ll definitely take advantage of single rider but I definitely need to be pilot at least once.


----------



## kpd6901

StarSpeckledSky said:


> WOW that's amazing.
> 
> Really hope that this'll keep up, how was the park today? (to everyone)


Is it raining or something out there today?? It is 12:30 local time, and PP has 30 min, Space Mtn is 15, RSR is 35, GotG is 15, HM is "13", Indy is 20.


----------



## Tink1987

StarSpeckledSky said:


> WOW that's amazing.
> 
> Really hope that this'll keep up, how was the park today? (to everyone)



We are in DCA today and it’s quiet. Incredicoaster was 10 minutes around half hour ago. You can get a FP for Soarin for 1:15. We rode TSMM at around 10:30 with a 15 minute wait. 



chimoe said:


> Was just looking at the Disneyland app and Smugglers Run wait time is 15 minute.  Are you only allowed to ride it once during the Rez period or can you ride as many times as you like?



It’s a bit confusing - the first time you ride they mark your wristband with a sharpie. Then you are allowed to ride again up until 5 minutes before the next reservation period comes in. After that if you have the mark on your band you cannot ride again.

But if you don’t have the mark and choose not to ride until your last hour of reservation you can join the queue. But there is no point doing that because a lot of people from the overlapping reservation period will have rushed to it and push the waiting time up. When we rode 5 minutes before the next reservation period came in, it was a 5 minute wait and I am kicking myself for not taking a photo as I don’t think we will see that for years and years, if ever! However, after the 11am crowd came in it shot back up to 90 minutes.

It’s confusing but I can understand why they have done it!


----------



## gemologygal

Gaugersaurus said:


> Without giving spoilers I t’s much more like star tours than flight of passage or mission space



Thank you so much! This eases my fears!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

kpd6901 said:


> Is it raining or something out there today?? It is 12:30 local time, and PP has 30 min, Space Mtn is 15, RSR is 35, GotG is 15, HM is "13", Indy is 20.


This weekend is probably one of the best weekends to be at Disneyland ever.

I’m not going to lie, I feel extremely validated and “I told you so”-ish about the crowds, but even my optimistic projections didn’t anticipate THIS level of empty.


----------



## MillauFr

Skyegirl1999 said:


> This weekend is probably one of the best weekends to be at Disneyland ever.
> 
> I’m not going to lie, I feel extremely validated and “I told you so”-ish about the crowds, but even my optimistic projections didn’t anticipate THIS level of empty.



This is what I expected and posted too.  I figured so many people would be freaked out with the Star Wars opening that the parks would be relatively empty.


----------



## kpd6901

Skyegirl1999 said:


> This weekend is probably one of the best weekends to be at Disneyland ever.
> 
> I’m not going to lie, I feel extremely validated and “I told you so”-ish about the crowds, but even my optimistic projections didn’t anticipate THIS level of empty.


I suppose things may be different when school lets out (?). We are in the parks June 11 and 13-16.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

kpd6901 said:


> I suppose things may be different when school lets out (?). We are in the parks June 11 and 13-16.


I do think it will level out a bit- I think a lot of people avoided this weekend in particular.  But I think it will be “busy,” not “capacity closure” or any of that, at least until June 24. 

Even then, I expect the rest of the summer to have some randomly-busy times, but not craziness Every. Single. Day. 

At least... until ROTR opens.


----------



## avalon451

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I do think it will level out a bit- I think a lot of people avoided this weekend in particular.  But I think it will be “busy,” not “capacity closure” or any of that, at least until June 24.
> 
> Even then, I expect the rest of the summer to have some randomly-busy times, but not craziness Every. Single. Day.
> 
> At least... until ROTR opens.


You know, at this point, I'm kind of hoping ROTR does NOT open by our trip in September. I mean, it kind of doesn't sound like it will, with the rumor mill, but... I'm thinking it will be nice to have a couple of months to get a handle on strategy and let things level out. I don't think I'd want to deal with the "we're waiting for ROTR to go" craziness.


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

I guess we'll have to wait another week to see how crowds are after this weekend and when school lets out. I'm already out of school and we go June 13. When do schools over in Anaheim let out normally?


----------



## kpd6901

avalon451 said:


> You know, at this point, I'm kind of hoping ROTR does NOT open by our trip in September. I mean, it kind of doesn't sound like it will, with the rumor mill, but... I'm thinking it will be nice to have a couple of months to get a handle on strategy and let things level out. I don't think I'd want to deal with the "we're waiting for ROTR to go" craziness.


Our next WDW trip is tentatively for 2021 (that was the original plan to let SWGE crowds settle in...before our DL trip suddenly and unexpectedly was granted SWGE reservation dates). That being said, we have a short 3 day DCL trip beginning Feb 28. The wheels are now certainly turning to entertain the possibility of popping into WDW for a couple of days prior, just to hit SWGE again, with RotR and just do some extra exploration that we probably won't have time for even with 2 reservations this trip.


----------



## BadPinkTink

just a quick reminder for the June Disneyland people, dont forget to join our June Check In Thread https://www.disboards.com/threads/june-2019-check-in.3718220/


----------



## Laura's Dad

Can someone tell me the price of the carrier bag for the droids that are built. Would like to budget for one on our upcoming December trip. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## ateam79828592

Some pics from our 8a 6/1 reservation.


----------



## kpd6901

Skyegirl1999 said:


> This weekend is probably one of the best weekends to be at Disneyland ever.
> 
> I’m not going to lie, I feel extremely validated and “I told you so”-ish about the crowds, but even my optimistic projections didn’t anticipate THIS level of empty.


Speaking of wait times, in general, I haven't studies this, so maybe you all would know. If a ride/attraction has a preshow, how is that factored in? Like is a 30 minute wait time equal to 30 minutes before beginning the ride or 30 until the preshow starts? I know preshows aren't typically super long, but just wondering.


----------



## ateam79828592

More pics


----------



## ateam79828592

Last set


----------



## cdatkins

DLRExpert said:


> The land and overall theming are outstanding. The interactivity and overall experience of Falcon: Smugglers Run was an easy D Ticket attraction. The only thing keeping it away from being an E Ticket is that your experience is greatly enhanced if you have a good group of people working together. My group of friends and family went twice and the second run was much better and seemed to last longer than the first experience. Mostly due to to us knowing what to expect.
> 
> The only issue that we ran into is that we were told an hour before our reservation expired that we couldn't get in line for the Cantina (probably a 10 minute wait based on what they told me earlier when the line was longer), Lightsaber Experience (didn't know I would need a reservation), or Re-ride Smugglers Run (Showing a 10 minute wait and 5 minutes before the next wave of guests came in). Well that made the end of our experience a horrible one. We already ate and we already shopped. Why turn me away when there is an hour left. A bit easier for me since I have an AP (hurts that paid for the one night at the hotel), but cannot imagine how disappointing it would be if this was my one and only visiting opportunity.
> 
> What we did on 5/31
> Had Reservation from 5pm-9pm
> - Arrived at the entry tunnel at 430pm
> - Walked through the shopping area and ate at Docking Bay 7 first (dinner time)
> - Walked through the other parts of the land, grabbed a blue milk by the falcon. No Wait
> - Waited 45 minutes for first Falcon ride
> - Went by Catina but line was long, went to the shopping area to explore, bought the popcorn and a coke
> - Went the the Hammerhead store
> - Checked out Catina again but line was long, decided to go try Falcon again and got on. Walked right into the first pre-show.
> - At about 745 went over to the Cantina to only be told that I couldn't get in line, even though the line was less than half of what it was before
> - Went to the Lightsaber area and got turned away there, was told to go to Falcon again.
> - Went to Falcon at 8pm only to be told that I couldn't ride again.
> - Left at 805 disappointed with that final experience.
> 
> With that experience, here is my recommended strategy.
> 
> Arrive 30 minute early of the start time of your reservation. When the rope drops, the majority of the guests will be headed to the Cantina of Smugglers Run.
> - Go to the Cantina First. Cantina is constantly busy but the line for Smugglers Run will dwindle as the time goes on.
> - After the Cantina, make a reservation for the Lightsaber Experience. I didn't realize I would need one, so do that second
> - Now ride Smugglers Run. They may tell you that you can only ride once but if the wait time is walk on they will let you go again. You can also try for the Single Rider Line
> - Save the Shopping and Eating for the last hour as that is the only thing I was allowed to do for that last hour of my reservation.
> 
> ME



Awesome trip report! Thank you very much.



Skyegirl1999 said:


> I do think it will level out a bit- I think a lot of people avoided this weekend in particular.  But I think it will be “busy,” not “capacity closure” or any of that, at least until June 24.
> 
> Even then, I expect the rest of the summer to have some randomly-busy times, but not craziness Every. Single. Day.
> 
> At least... until ROTR opens.



I am with you. Also in late June/July (when we will be there) you have a lot of passes blacked out and those of us who frequent this board can “compete” against the 1 day local visitor in a busy scenario. So I am just not worried about crowd levels post-June 23.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Okay, you guys--am I crazy? I'm reading all these reports of low crowds and considering a last minute trip for Thursday night. Rooms are available and both Disneyland hotel and Grand Californian. We are already scheduled to come July 2-4 on a separate trip, but I'm thinking it's going to be pandemonium then and it would be nice to guarantee a relatively relaxed experience. We'll be in the general vicinity anyway for a college tour so ... What do you think? Any idea what time frame reservation I might get?


----------



## Gaugersaurus

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Okay, you guys--am I crazy? I'm reading all these reports of low crowds and considering a last minute trip for Thursday night. Rooms are available and both Disneyland hotel and Grand Californian. We are already scheduled to come July 2-4 on a separate trip, but I'm thinking it's going to be pandemonium then and it would be nice to guarantee a relatively relaxed experience. We'll be in the general vicinity anyway for a college tour so ... What do you think? Any idea what time frame reservation I might get?


If it won’t break the budget I would go for it, it’s a much more relaxed experience with the controlled crowds in SWGE right now. I think time frame they give you with the hotel reservations is fairly random but people have reported being able to call and change them. If you get a midday slot I would try to call and change it to either the beginning or end of the day to avoid 2 hours of overlapping crowds


----------



## GoldeneyezCA

So, Galaxy's Edge is awesome, and they should do reservations forever.  The number of people per reservation is very reasonable, and with the 8 am time slot, we had plenty of time to do everything we wanted to do.  The only place that looked crowded was the cantina, and we didn’t bother with that.  

Tips:  there is a dedicated entrance at the gate for 8 am reservation holders, and you can check in at 6 am at Launch Bay.  You need your QR code and ticket/pass to get into DL, and your QR code and ID to get your wristband at Launch Bay.  After getting your “credentials” (wristband), they tell you to “enjoy the park and check in by Red Rose Tavern at 8 am”, but of course everyone lines up on the path by Nemo and is held there until 7.  They then held everyone at Red Rose until about 7:35, then at the Frontierland SWGE entrance until 7:50, and then they let us in.  FYI - we arrived at 6:30, and there were at least 1000 people in front of us, but since we had magic morning, they actually let us go to the castle at 7 ( we could have been the first on Peter Pan), so we walked through the castle and were amongst the first at the Red Rose Tavern. 

Wait to ride Smuggler's Run until at least 90 min into your reservation.  We rode it back to back at 9:45 am with 15 min waits, but it was 70 min at 8 am and again at 11 am when the next group entered.  The overlap period is not pretty. 

Decide what experience you want to do, find it on the map while you're waiting, and go there FIRST.  They cut the lightsaber line early - like before 9 am, and the cantina line, too, so if you want to do that, or a droid, do it first.  We saw several people in tears outside Savi’s because they went to another attraction first and were told that the line was closed.  We headed straight for Savi’s and had about 30 people ahead of us, which put us in the 3rd group (they do 14 ppl at a time).  We waited 25 min to select and pay for our lightsabers and were told to return at 9:10 am for our 9:15 appointment. So, we had about 45 min to explore, and we checked out the Den of Antiquities, Rondo’s and the Forest.  In total, it was a 75 min wait, but we weren't in line for most of it, which was wonderful.  And the Savi’s experience was very, very cool. My kids are asking for droids now, since we walked into the droid depot, but it’s definitely a less intimate experience than Savi’s, and one we’ll save for a future visit. 

If you don’t care about the cantina, lightsabers or droids, you can sleep in and still have a great time!


----------



## RomCom

We have a 8am-12pm reservation. All we really want to do is ride the Falcon, buy a couple souvenirs (nothing custom), take pictures and possibly have blue milk or popcorn.  Would it be crazy to try and sneak in Dumbo before entering GE? That is the one non fast pass ride that is a must and I hate to wait 30-45 minutes for it. Assuming the park does get busy again. (It is a Monday so no MM)


----------



## JMommyof3

OK so random question and I'm pretty sure I know the answer but kids are allowed in Oga's right?  I'm thinking yes but just want to make sure.  I haven't seen any reports of people with kids going.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Lesley Wake said:


> I haven’t had a chance to read thru all these, but I will give my tips based on visiting. We had 2 slots yesterday: 8am and 8pm. I’m currently chilling at Hungry Bear waiting for my third slot.
> 
> The 8am slot is golden! Best way to get in and have a relaxing time. By 10:45, the wait time was 5 minutes and there was a lot of free space and openness. Same thing for the last couple hours of the night. The overlap is the tricky part and hard to avoid for most people. Best thing is to have a plan of attack:
> 
> 1) if you want to do a lightsaber or Oga’s, you are really going to need to pick one. The lines for both are insane and you will take up all your time.
> 2) set up your mobile food order early. You can do it that day, pretty much once Disneyland opens, and you don’t need to even have entered the park. Once the lunch crowd enters, the available time slots get filled up quickly. You can set up multiple mobile orders for times later in the day. If you miss that time slot then the order just expires and you don’t get charged. You can also cancel it. You just can’t modify it. Otherwise lines for Docking Bay 7 were long at meal times.
> 3) if you have an overlapping time and you don’t want to do Savis or Oga’s, then spend your first hour getting food. Maybe shopping. Wait to ride Smugglers until the overlap has ended. The wait time will go down significantly. The single rider line is also an excellent option; we had one 10 minute wait (during an overlap when standby was 90 min) but the other times it was a walk-on via SR. You do miss the repair Bay and Hondo animatronic with SR though, so do Standby at least once.
> 4) for the ride, my favorite was pilot (right side then left side). I didn’t mind engineer, though you do get thrown around a bit. Gunner was my least favorite. Again, those are my opinions. Everyone has different preferences!
> 5) all food I had at Docking Bay 7 was great. Batuubacha tea was gross. Blue milk was good, Green was too floral; apparently some people mixed them and said it was good, but I haven’t tried yet.
> 6) Droid depot was fun, and not too bad of a line. The cash registers were a bit slow, so maybe before getting in line to make your droid, pick you other merch and you can buy all at once.
> 7) they aren’t being crazy strict about the time limits. You won’t be allowed to ride the ride, and I didn’t try to order food or shop, but you can still walk around the land. You may even have luck picking up a mobile order (more likely Ronto or milk stand), but YMMV. They aren’t doing full sweeps of the land. But 4 hrs is a good amount of time for a particular slot.
> 8) Rey will wander the land, even without a character attendant. Try to see if you can see Chewie when he’s inspecting the Falcon. He may be unhappy with you!
> 
> Just try to take time to experience the land. I loved just sitting in areas and hearing and watching all the effects! I haven’t had time to experiment with the app yet.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions!


Thanks for sharing your account!  We have an 8am reservation -- what would you suggest as a plan of attack if our priorities are the ride (obviously) and Oga's??


----------



## kpd6901

RomCom said:


> We have a 8am-12pm reservation. All we really want to do is ride the Falcon, buy a couple souvenirs (nothing custom), take pictures and possibly have blue milk or popcorn.  Would it be crazy to try and sneak in Dumbo before entering GE? That is the one non fast pass ride that is a must and I hate to wait 30-45 minutes for it. Assuming the park does get busy again. (It is a Monday so no MM)


Based on reports and what you stated you want to do, I see absolutely no problem with that. You would end up doing your exploring and pics and snacks when you get in, and be able to ride the Falcon once or twice after the initial rush dies down, what? about 60-90 minutes in?


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Skyegirl1999 said:


> This weekend is probably one of the best weekends to be at Disneyland ever.
> 
> I’m not going to lie, I feel extremely validated and “I told you so”-ish about the crowds, but even my optimistic projections didn’t anticipate THIS level of empty.


Do you think this will hold for next weekend too?


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Thanks for sharing your account!  We have an 8am reservation -- what would you suggest as a plan of attack if our priorities are the ride (obviously) and Oga's??


Haven't been there yet but from what I've heard head to Oga's first thing, ASAP. Then hop on the Falcon before the 11am overlap. Hope this helps!


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Do you think this will hold for next weekend too?


I was wondering that as well.


----------



## kpd6901

GoldeneyezCA said:


> So, Galaxy's Edge is awesome, and they should do reservations forever.  The number of people per reservation is very reasonable, and with the 8 am time slot, we had plenty of time to do everything we wanted to do.  The only place that looked crowded was the cantina, and we didn’t bother with that.
> 
> Tips:  there is a dedicated entrance at the gate for 8 am reservation holders, and you can check in at 6 am at Launch Bay.  You need your QR code and ticket/pass to get into DL, and your QR code and ID to get your wristband at Launch Bay.  After getting your “credentials” (wristband), they tell you to “enjoy the park and check in by Red Rose Tavern at 8 am”, but of course everyone lines up on the path by Nemo and is held there until 7.  They then held everyone at Red Rose until about 7:35, then at the Frontierland SWGE entrance until 7:50, and then they let us in.  FYI - we arrived at 6:30, and there were at least 1000 people in front of us, but since we had magic morning, they actually let us go to the castle at 7 ( we could have been the first on Peter Pan), so we walked through the castle and were amongst the first at the Red Rose Tavern.
> 
> Wait to ride Smuggler's Run until at least 90 min into your reservation.  We rode it back to back at 9:45 am with 15 min waits, but it was 70 min at 8 am and again at 11 am when the next group entered.  The overlap period is not pretty.
> 
> Decide what experience you want to do, find it on the map while you're waiting, and go there FIRST.  They cut the lightsaber line early - like before 9 am, and the cantina line, too, so if you want to do that, or a droid, do it first.  We saw several people in tears outside Savi’s because they went to another attraction first and were told that the line was closed.  We headed straight for Savi’s and had about 30 people ahead of us, which put us in the 3rd group (they do 14 ppl at a time).  We waited 25 min to select and pay for our lightsabers and were told to return at 9:10 am for our 9:15 appointment. So, we had about 45 min to explore, and we checked out the Den of Antiquities, Rondo’s and the Forest.  In total, it was a 75 min wait, but we weren't in line for most of it, which was wonderful.  And the Savi’s experience was very, very cool. My kids are asking for droids now, since we walked into the droid depot, but it’s definitely a less intimate experience than Savi’s, and one we’ll save for a future visit.
> 
> If you don’t care about the cantina, lightsabers or droids, you can sleep in and still have a great time!


Just making sure that I'm not reading too much into this. You arrived at 6:30 and checked in, followed the regular line that was being setup (no shortcuts or anything). You had about 1,000 people ahead of you, and then of that 1,000 upon 8 am entry, only 30 went straight to Savi?  Or was it 1000 in front of you for check in, but then after check in, a significant number of people dallied or otherwise did not get in the SWGE queue line? Just seems odd that 1000 shrunk to 30. I'm not questioning your estimation AT ALL. I am just trying to get our plan accordingly. Your Savi scenario would be just what we are looking for.


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

Has anyone seen the blue milk sippers they are supposed to have? I haven’t seen any pictures up

Thanks!


----------



## kpd6901

GoldeneyezCA said:


> So, Galaxy's Edge is awesome, and they should do reservations forever.  The number of people per reservation is very reasonable, and with the 8 am time slot, we had plenty of time to do everything we wanted to do.  The only place that looked crowded was the cantina, and we didn’t bother with that.
> 
> Tips:  there is a dedicated entrance at the gate for 8 am reservation holders, and you can check in at 6 am at Launch Bay.  You need your QR code and ticket/pass to get into DL, and your QR code and ID to get your wristband at Launch Bay.  After getting your “credentials” (wristband), they tell you to “enjoy the park and check in by Red Rose Tavern at 8 am”, but of course everyone lines up on the path by Nemo and is held there until 7.  They then held everyone at Red Rose until about 7:35, then at the Frontierland SWGE entrance until 7:50, and then they let us in.  FYI - we arrived at 6:30, and there were at least 1000 people in front of us, but since we had magic morning, they actually let us go to the castle at 7 ( we could have been the first on Peter Pan), so we walked through the castle and were amongst the first at the Red Rose Tavern.
> 
> Wait to ride Smuggler's Run until at least 90 min into your reservation.  We rode it back to back at 9:45 am with 15 min waits, but it was 70 min at 8 am and again at 11 am when the next group entered.  The overlap period is not pretty.
> 
> Decide what experience you want to do, find it on the map while you're waiting, and go there FIRST.  They cut the lightsaber line early - like before 9 am, and the cantina line, too, so if you want to do that, or a droid, do it first.  We saw several people in tears outside Savi’s because they went to another attraction first and were told that the line was closed.  We headed straight for Savi’s and had about 30 people ahead of us, which put us in the 3rd group (they do 14 ppl at a time).  We waited 25 min to select and pay for our lightsabers and were told to return at 9:10 am for our 9:15 appointment. So, we had about 45 min to explore, and we checked out the Den of Antiquities, Rondo’s and the Forest.  In total, it was a 75 min wait, but we weren't in line for most of it, which was wonderful.  And the Savi’s experience was very, very cool. My kids are asking for droids now, since we walked into the droid depot, but it’s definitely a less intimate experience than Savi’s, and one we’ll save for a future visit.
> 
> If you don’t care about the cantina, lightsabers or droids, you can sleep in and still have a great time!





kpd6901 said:


> Just making sure that I'm not reading too much into this. You arrived at 6:30 and checked in, followed the regular line that was being setup (no shortcuts or anything). You had about 1,000 people ahead of you, and then of that 1,000 upon 8 am entry, only 30 went straight to Savi?  Or was it 1000 in front of you for check in, but then after check in, a significant number of people dallied or otherwise did not get in the SWGE queue line? Just seems odd that 1000 shrunk to 30. I'm not questioning your estimation AT ALL. I am just trying to get our plan accordingly. Your Savi scenario would be just what we are looking for.


Sorry, I think I figured it out. DL rookie, here. So, because Launch Bay check in is near Nemo, that's where everyone lined up. However, because there was MM that day, you just cut thru the hub and castle and went straight to Red Rose? Was this because it was a MM day and you had already NOT used your MM entitlement? Or were they just letting anyone enjoy MM? Our plan is to use our single MM entitlement on Tuesday June 11, our first day. Our 2 SWGE reservations are for Thursday June 13 and Friday June 14. I would assume that using MM for our first day would eliminate us from using it for this type of scenario, yes? Or were they allowing anyone who had 3+day tickets to enjoy MM since they were already in the  park for check in?


----------



## midnight star

Skyegirl1999 said:


> This weekend is probably one of the best weekends to be at Disneyland ever.
> 
> I’m not going to lie, I feel extremely validated and “I told you so”-ish about the crowds, but even my optimistic projections didn’t anticipate THIS level of empty.


I’m coming out of hiding and going to the park lol. These crowds are too awesome to pass up. I was one of the people avoiding until I knew how crowds were. Well, they’re good, so off I go! I’ll be there in an hour!


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

kpd6901 said:


> I suppose things may be different when school lets out (?). We are in the parks June 11 and 13-16.





CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Okay, you guys--am I crazy? I'm reading all these reports of low crowds and considering a last minute trip for Thursday night. Rooms are available and both Disneyland hotel and Grand Californian.



I think sure, some people are staying away afraid of SWGE pandemonium, but the bigger factor could be the reservations. I would never schedule a trip between yesterday and June 23 unless I was staying at a Disney hotel and going to get a reservation. I feel like no one really wants to go unless they can see SWGE. So, unfortunately, I think this is a main reason they won't keep the reservation system if it keeps overall park crowds down. But then what? You spend your day in a queue for GE, whether real or virtual? Will it make RD crazy as people race to get in line for GE? 
So if you can go between now and June 23 with a DLR hotel reservation (and thus a SWGE reservation), DO IT! These reports sound reasonably civilized and sane, except maybe for Oga's and the lightsabers/droids, in the sense that you can't get both done in the window.


----------



## Tink1987

Part of me is worried though that locals are going to see how quiet it has been yesterday and today and descend tomorrow haha. Being a bit selfish there as a visitor 

They have raised a little bit though - Hyperspace is currently 60 and RSR is 110.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Gaugersaurus said:


> If it won’t break the budget I would go for it, it’s a much more relaxed experience with the controlled crowds in SWGE right now. I think time frame they give you with the hotel reservations is fairly random but people have reported being able to call and change them. If you get a midday slot I would try to call and change it to either the beginning or end of the day to avoid 2 hours of overlapping crowds





TigerlilyAJ said:


> I think sure, some people are staying away afraid of SWGE pandemonium, but the bigger factor could be the reservations. I would never schedule a trip between yesterday and June 23 unless I was staying at a Disney hotel and going to get a reservation. I feel like no one really wants to go unless they can see SWGE. So, unfortunately, I think this is a main reason they won't keep the reservation system if it keeps overall park crowds down. But then what? You spend your day in a queue for GE, whether real or virtual? Will it make RD crazy as people race to get in line for GE?
> So if you can go between now and June 23 with a DLR hotel reservation (and thus a SWGE reservation), DO IT! These reports sound reasonably civilized and sane, except maybe for Oga's and the lightsabers/droids, in the sense that you can't get both done in the window.


Thank you guys for chiming in. I think we are going to go for it. We will be so close it seems crazy not to take advantage ("crazy" to a huge Star Wars fan, that is, LOL ). I'll keep everyone posted once it gets buckled down. Our biggest consideration is whether to just buy a day ticket or upgrade Undercover Tourist 3-day tickets we've already purchased for our July trip. The issue is that we also have a Christmas week trip planned so we'd need to do the Signature Plus AP. Probably cheaper to just buy them individually, but need to price out all options...


----------



## Skyegirl1999

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Do you think this will hold for next weekend too?


No.  Word will get out that it’s not bad and then it will get bad, or at least busier.  I still don’t think it will be crazy crowds, personally, but it’s not going to be empty again. 

I’d still go!  I just wouldn’t expect to walk into DCA and see a total of 11 non-CM humans in view at 11:45am like yesterday.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Thank you guys for chiming in. I think we are going to go for it. We will be so close it seems crazy not to take advantage ("crazy" to a huge Star Wars fan, that is, LOL ). I'll keep everyone posted once it gets buckled down. Our biggest consideration is whether to just buy a day ticket or upgrade Undercover Tourist 3-day tickets we've already purchased for our July trip. The issue is that we also have a Christmas week trip planned so we'd need to do the Signature Plus AP. Probably cheaper to just buy them individually, but need to price out all options...


I think that the reservation period is going to be looked back on fondly as the golden era of SWGE.  I’d totally do it if you can.


----------



## Tink1987

Skyegirl1999 said:


> No.  Word will get out that it’s not bad and then it will get bad, or at least busier.  I still don’t think it will be crazy crowds, personally, but it’s not going to be empty again.
> 
> I’d still go!  I just wouldn’t expect to walk into DCA and see a total of 11 non-CM humans in view at 11:45am like yesterday.



I think people are going to come out next Friday as well for the return of Disneyland Forever. It’s the reason we extended our trip by a day.


----------



## disneylover102

I already asked this in the official thread, but it got long lost in the hundreds of comments... can you ask to be the pilot on Smugglers Run? It sounds like a must do. I’m thinking of going as a single rider in August, and I’m worried I won’t get to be pilot.


----------



## midnight star

Tink1987 said:


> Part of me is worried though that locals are going to see how quiet it has been yesterday and today and descend tomorrow haha. Being a bit selfish there as a visitor
> 
> They have raised a little bit though - Hyperspace is currently 60 and RSR is 110.


Lol that’s why I’m going now. RSR is at 75 now and space is 40. So not bad.


----------



## SoCalDisneyFan2708

There was something (re)introduced today besides GE. But I guess nobody cares about that with SW:GE opening. Soarin over California. I’m heading over tonight and with Star Wars keeping the crowds away this weekend I’m hopeful I’ll get to ride it with a low wait. If not I’ll be back on my GE reservation day to ride with maxpass


----------



## tarheelalum

I heard Disney is saying no. Most likely everyone would if they could and that would cause gridlock. Lots of social media posts are saying people don't like the other positions as much. Being the pilot is where its at.


----------



## GoldeneyezCA

kpd6901 said:


> Sorry, I think I figured it out. DL rookie, here. So, because Launch Bay check in is near Nemo, that's where everyone lined up. However, because there was MM that day, you just cut thru the hub and castle and went straight to Red Rose? Was this because it was a MM day and you had already NOT used your MM entitlement? Or were they just letting anyone enjoy MM? Our plan is to use our single MM entitlement on Tuesday June 11, our first day. Our 2 SWGE reservations are for Thursday June 13 and Friday June 14. I would assume that using MM for our first day would eliminate us from using it for this type of scenario, yes? Or were they allowing anyone who had 3+day tickets to enjoy MM since they were already in the  park for check in?



We’re staying at the Grand, so we actually have Extra Magic Hour, but all the cast members kept calling it Magic Morning.  We waited with a few other savvy hotel guests by Buzz, walked to the hub at 6:59 and showed our room keys, and they let us into the castle at 7 am.  We stopped to take a family pic in front of the completely empty castle with the Photopass photographer - just couldn’t pass that up. We were considering riding Peter Pan but saw the SWGE line coming, and the Peter Pan cast member told us to just go to Red Rose.  We ended up about 200 people back instead of 1000.  And of those, only about 30 made it to Savi’s before us.


----------



## DBAZ

We had a 8 a.m-noon reservation today. We arrived at the DL gate about 6:30 and got our wristbands right before 7 a.m.  They held us by Nemo until 7, then let us proceed to Red Rose Tavern. My husband went there immediately, and my kids and I tried riding Hyperspace Mountain but it was down. So we went on Peter Pan and Mr. Toad and joined my husband around 7:30. Just a few minutes later they walked us down the Frontierland trail and held us at the entrance to Galaxy’s Edge. We entered a few minutes before 8. We were probably middle of the pack, so
I advice getting to the park at 6 a.m. to be closer to the front. My husband went straight to Savi’s, where he waited most of his time to build a light saber. Kids and I went to Olga’s but decided against it when we were told the line was an hour. We went to Smuggler’s Run and rode it in the single rider line. We were all assigned engineer, but it was super quick. Then we went by Olga’s again, but they had closed the line.  So we got blue and green milk (blue is definitely better), took some photos by Kylo’s ship. Then we checked on my husband - he was still in line to sign up and pay. We waited with him for about 15 more minutes, then finally he was able to pay. This was about 9ish. They told him to come back at 9:45, so we all went to take some photos by the Falcon. The line was at 25 minutes at this point, so we  got in it. We were almost on the ride at 9:35, but my husband got nervous about missing his appointment and left. I was disappointed because I wanted to ride it as a family and told him he had time, but he went anyway. This time my kids were pilots and I was a gunner. We were off at 9:51, and sure enough my husband was still in line at Savi’s. We left him there, checked on Olga’s (closed for our reservation window) and then went back on the Falcon (15 minute wait).  We checked on my husband again, and he was about to go in. They would only allow two observers so my son went in with him. My daughter and I bought popcorn and browsed through the marketplace. Popcorn was $8 for a small bag, but it was good. Fun merchandise but we didn’t buy anything. We also walked through the Droid Depot which was fun to see, and we met R2-D2. It was about 11 and we saw the next group come in - hoards of people! We got in line for the Den of Antiquities. This line went fast, and my husband and son joined us after the light saber build. Great merch here but very expensive- my daughter got a neat journal ($30) and I bought a reusable bag (a bargain at $1.50). We went over to the Falcon for my husband to ride it single rider, then we shopped through the market again before leaving about 12:30ish. No one bugged us or asked to see our wristbands, probably because we weren’t doing anything that all the new people were wanting to do yet. 

I looked at the app about 10ish and I could have placed a mobile order for food for later, but nothing really appealed to us. Closer to 11 food lines were long and the mobile order window started at 12:20. So plan ahead for food. 

My husband said the light saber experience was cool but he ended up waiting 3 of the 4 hour window for it. If you want to do it, you need to be among the first to enter SWGE so that it doesn’t take all your time. 

The ride is easy to get on using the single rider line, and wait times are very low in the middle of the reservation window. 

Olga’s is the biggest pain point. I just wanted to walk in and look around and am disappointed not to have that experience. 

We used the Play app a few times. My son really liked the scanner, and my daughter enjoyed the translator. 

Crowds were manageable except for the lines at the droid and light saber builds, olga’s, and Den of Antiquities. 

I saw a lot of PhotoPass photographers, and lines for those were pretty short. There were three in front of the Millennium Falcon. 

Overall, the land is very immersive, cast members are in character, and it’s a great experience.


----------



## Angrose

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Okay, you guys--am I crazy? I'm reading all these reports of low crowds and considering a last minute trip for Thursday night. Rooms are available and both Disneyland hotel and Grand Californian. We are already scheduled to come July 2-4 on a separate trip, but I'm thinking it's going to be pandemonium then and it would be nice to guarantee a relatively relaxed experience. We'll be in the general vicinity anyway for a college tour so ... What do you think? Any idea what time frame reservation I might get?





CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Thank you guys for chiming in. I think we are going to go for it. We will be so close it seems crazy not to take advantage ("crazy" to a huge Star Wars fan, that is, LOL ). I'll keep everyone posted once it gets buckled down. Our biggest consideration is whether to just buy a day ticket or upgrade Undercover Tourist 3-day tickets we've already purchased for our July trip. The issue is that we also have a Christmas week trip planned so we'd need to do the Signature Plus AP. Probably cheaper to just buy them individually, but need to price out all options...



YAY, I’m crazy too and yesterday booked PPH for next Fri night. We are in NorCal and flying down just so we can go on Sat then flying home Sat night. We have Southwest points, otherwise we wouldn’t do it. DH is a HUGE Star Wars fan, but really hates crowds so when I saw yesterday how well things were managed, I figured we should go for it! I think it will be too crazy after the 23rd.

There is a special line to call about SWGE reservations for hotel guests: (888) 854-3104. They told me that hotel guests usually get the first slot of the day, or if that’s full then the 11am slot. We’re supposed to get an email 24-48 hours after booking, but can call that line again if you don’t get the email and they will tell you your reservation time. Also check junk mail as I’ve heard the emails sometimes go there. I booked our hotel yesterday but haven’t received the email yet.

Thank you to everyone here who has shared their experiences. It’s soooo helpful. Keep posting!


----------



## disneylover102

tarheelalum said:


> I heard Disney is saying no. Most likely everyone would if they could and that would cause gridlock. Lots of social media posts are saying people don't like the other positions as much. Being the pilot is where its at.


Ok, then how likely is it to be selected for pilot as a single rider but in the standby line?


----------



## kpd6901

GoldeneyezCA said:


> We’re staying at the Grand, so we actually have Extra Magic Hour, but all the cast members kept calling it Magic Morning.  We waited with a few other savvy hotel guests by Buzz, walked to the hub at 6:59 and showed our room keys, and they let us into the castle at 7 am.  We stopped to take a family pic in front of the completely empty castle with the Photopass photographer - just couldn’t pass that up. We were considering riding Peter Pan but saw the SWGE line coming, and the Peter Pan cast member told us to just go to Red Rose.  We ended up about 200 people back instead of 1000.  And of those, only about 30 made it to Savi’s before us.


Ok. Thank you. I will say, that if the CM said MM, when they really meant EMH, and then they checked room key which is good for one but not the other, I would be very disappointed to lose sooo many spots in line. We are staying at the Tropicana, so NOT on site. So we plan on using MM on our first day, but would not have EMH access. So, then, would the suggestion be to get to the park around 5:30 am or so? Or earlier? The plan is to hit Savi for one day, and visit Oga the second day. The Droid, falcon, photos, and other merch tidbits will hopefully be able to be done during hours 2-4 of our 8 am-12 spots. Thoughts?


----------



## Lauren in NC

The backpack is $39.99. There's a somewhat cryptic list of prices here: http://blog.practicalwdw.com/2019/05/galaxys-edge-merchandise-prices.html but you can match it up with the accessories shown here: https://wdwnt.com/2019/05/photos-vi...s-from-droid-depot-in-star-wars-galaxys-edge/


----------



## Skyegirl1999

kpd6901 said:


> Ok. Thank you. I will say, that if the CM said MM, when they really meant EMH, and then they checked room key which is good for one but not the other, I would be very disappointed to lose sooo many spots in line. We are staying at the Tropicana, so NOT on site. So we plan on using MM on our first day, but would not have EMH access. So, then, would the suggestion be to get to the park around 5:30 am or so? Or earlier? The plan is to hit Savi for one day, and visit Oga the second day. The Droid, falcon, photos, and other merch tidbits will hopefully be able to be done during hours 2-4 of our 8 am-12 spots. Thoughts?


Based on my 2-6 experience yesterday, you’d be able to do Savi one day and Oga one day - each would take up most of that block, but the remaining time between two days would be enough to hit the rest. 

Given that the 8-12 slot has no beginning overlap, I’d say you’d be more than fine.


----------



## DLgal

disneylover102 said:


> Ok, then how likely is it to be selected for pilot as a single rider but in the standby line?



They will not assign single riders the pilot position. You would have to ask the pilots in your party to switch with you if they are willing.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

DLgal said:


> They will not assign single riders the pilot position. You would have to ask the pilots in your party to switch with you if they are willing.


They mentioned being in the standby line, not single rider line. 

They grouped us into six before handing out positions, so a party of one in the standby line would be no different than anyone else in the standby line. 

You don’t get to request it, as PPs stated.


----------



## DLgal

Skyegirl1999 said:


> They mentioned being in the standby line, not single rider line.
> 
> They grouped us into six before handing out positions, so a party of one in the standby line would be no different than anyone else in the standby line.
> 
> You don’t get to request it, as PPs stated.



Oh, I misunderstood. I read yesterday that they were telling SRs that they would not get to be pilots, when they got in that line.


----------



## slpeters

I wonder if this will eventually work itself out.  I've only read three lengthy reviews of the ride and two of the three said they would request anything but pilot going forward... LOL


----------



## smartlabelprint

DLgal said:


> Oh, I misunderstood. I read yesterday that they were telling SRs that they would not get to be pilots, when they got in that line.


I believe that is correct. He was asking if he might get the pilot as a single rider in the standby line. Yes, he could in that case. 1/6 chance.


----------



## charmed59

Perhaps you can recruit your own crew when you get to the land, and then you’ll be guaranteed the position you want.


----------



## kpd6901

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Based on my 2-6 experience yesterday, you’d be able to do Savi one day and Oga one day - each would take up most of that block, but the remaining time between two days would be enough to hit the rest.
> 
> Given that the 8-12 slot has no beginning overlap, I’d say you’d be more than fine.


Thank you, two of my kids, including the one doing the build, have some significant DAS-worthy line issues. Since DAS is not available for Savi or Oga, the idea is to hit it early enough in the morning, to be in front early enough, to really limit the wait time to really no more than 30 minutes. Even if Savi is a 20-30 minute line to pay and am given a return time where we can explore in the meantime, that's fine. That's why I'm trying to get an idea of how early to get to the park in order to be near the "head of the class", like the prior poster who ended up within the first 200 or so, leaving them with a 30 minute Savi wait. They had a EMH advantage I won't have. Once we check in at Launch Bay, and start to line up around Nemo, hopefully early enough to be near the front of that, could I hold our family spot in the Nemo line while the kids roam with Mom to kill some energy, and then rejoin me when we start to move?


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Has anyone eaten food at Docking Bay 7? I haven’t seen many food reviews yet.


----------



## Markolodeon

We have a 8am-noon reservation on a day with MM entry at 7am.  We’re curious about the new land but not huge fans of SW or interested in purchasing merchandise.  Given this the plan is to do the Fantasyland rides until say 9am and then head to SWGE after the major surge has entered.  We would be happy with walking around, riding SR, and then getting an early lunch at DB7. Any reason why this would not be a good strategy?


----------



## Lesley Wake

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> Thanks for sharing your account!  We have an 8am reservation -- what would you suggest as a plan of attack if our priorities are the ride (obviously) and Oga's??


100% go straight to Oga’s. There may even be a line, as on the first day, there ended up being a line as people entered the land. They have been serving their whole menu all day, so you aren’t limited to the breakfast menu.

After that you will have plenty of time to do the ride several times if you want. A max wait time of 20 minutes was a good choice. Make sure you get in all of your rides before 11am. If you want lunch, then I would set up a mobile order for sometime between 11-12, maybe even the later end of that. So you can shop and explore the land after/in between your rides, then eat lunch after the crowds descend. I stayed in the land for 1hr today after my time, mostly playing the app and wandering around. You could probably even shop in the marketplace because I didn’t notice them checking bands and saw other people around with my time slot.


----------



## dina444444

gypsy_at_heart said:


> Has anyone seen the blue milk sippers they are supposed to have? I haven’t seen any pictures up
> 
> Thanks!


They don’t have them yet.


----------



## Lesley Wake

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Has anyone eaten food at Docking Bay 7? I haven’t seen many food reviews yet.


Yes and it’s very good! The site that is banned (WDW.  News.   Todya) has good reviews.

For me:
Breakfast, rising sun platter-yummy! I liked all of the options. The egg thing was nice, hash was good, pork sausage gave a nice bite, and lava roll rounded it out well. 

Fried Yip Tip-basically a large chicken tender on top of mashed potatoes with peas and carrots mixed in. I didn’t hate it and would get it again, but it wasn’t my favorite. Chicken was a bit flavorless, but still tender. Mash was good. I didn’t like the gravy.

Yobshimp Noodle Salad-shrimp was good. But I didn’t like the dressing on the salad; it tasted weird and not in a good way.

Braised Shaak Roast-my favorite! So tender and the sauce was delicious with the pasta and mushrooms. I will be getting again! 

Batuu-bon chocolate cake-very good. Small but rich, so a good amount. The coffee wasn’t overpowering. I will also get again.

Batuubucha tea-so gross. I had a sip and my friend had a sip and both had severe thumbs down. (I liked the Meiloorun Juice from Ronto, so today I got that to go with my lunch).


----------



## Lesley Wake

Markolodeon said:


> We have a 8am-noon reservation on a day with MM entry at 7am.  We’re curious about the new land but not huge fans of SW or interested in purchasing merchandise.  Given this the plan is to do the Fantasyland rides until say 9am and then head to SWGE after the major surge has entered.  We would be happy with walking around, riding SR, and then getting an early lunch at DB7. Any reason why this would not be a good strategy?


For your purposes, that will work fine. I would still probably head over earlier than 9, but it’s up to you. Wait until the line is under 30 minutes (preferably 20 min) to ride, and you will be especially good.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

Spoiler



pilot is by far the most interactive and your performance in the mission is largely based on how well your pilots can fly.


----------



## cm123

I rode 5 times today. 

People were requesting to be a pilot when they were dealing out of the cards. The CMs were allowing it. 

I rode every position today. Imo pilot is the most fun but gunner is good too.


----------



## Lesley Wake

kpd6901 said:


> Thank you, two of my kids, including the one doing the build, have some significant DAS-worthy line issues. Since DAS is not available for Savi or Oga, the idea is to hit it early enough in the morning, to be in front early enough, to really limit the wait time to really no more than 30 minutes. Even if Savi is a 20-30 minute line to pay and am given a return time where we can explore in the meantime, that's fine. That's why I'm trying to get an idea of how early to get to the park in order to be near the "head of the class", like the prior poster who ended up within the first 200 or so, leaving them with a 30 minute Savi wait. They had a EMH advantage I won't have. Once we check in at Launch Bay, and start to line up around Nemo, hopefully early enough to be near the front of that, could I hold our family spot in the Nemo line while the kids roam with Mom to kill some energy, and then rejoin me when we start to move?


I doubt they would be able to meet back up with you. The crowd is pretty solid and it would be difficult to get thru it to someone at the front. But you could always stay at the front and when you arrive go straight to the line, holding a place for them to come and join you once they enter the land, likely only a few minutes later. I know it’s frowned upon, but for your situation I think it would work best. Also for Savis, is it just one person building? Then the person paying doesn’t have to be the builder. So you could pay and get the pin and return card, but then your kid can be the actual builder. For Oga’s, you’d need to wait until your whole group was there to enter, so you may not be in the first group? I don’t have as much experience with that, as I have yet to enter Oga’s as a patron!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Angrose said:


> YAY, I’m crazy too and yesterday booked PPH for next Fri night. We are in NorCal and flying down just so we can go on Sat then flying home Sat night. We have Southwest points, otherwise we wouldn’t do it. DH is a HUGE Star Wars fan, but really hates crowds so when I saw yesterday how well things were managed, I figured we should go for it! I think it will be too crazy after the 23rd.
> 
> There is a special line to call about SWGE reservations for hotel guests: (888) 854-3104. They told me that hotel guests usually get the first slot of the day, or if that’s full then the 11am slot. We’re supposed to get an email 24-48 hours after booking, but can call that line again if you don’t get the email and they will tell you your reservation time. Also check junk mail as I’ve heard the emails sometimes go there. I booked our hotel yesterday but haven’t received the email yet.
> 
> Thank you to everyone here who has shared their experiences. It’s soooo helpful. Keep posting!


We can be crazy together  Thanks for the head's up on how the reservation times will work--and for the phone number. As we are driving back that day, I'd definitely prefer one of the first two time slots. Keep me posted on when you hear.


----------



## disEAR

Thank you to everyone who has been updating with their experiences! So informative!

Can anyone speak to whether Dok Ondor's has lines to get in? We have a 8-12 reservation on June 7th and are wondering where we should prioritize it with MFSR and The Cantina.


----------



## Lesley Wake

I realize I’ve just added a bunch of replies to my thread, but since my visit this morning/afternoon, thought I’d add some things:

8) If you are in the last group of the day, you may have the chance to “tour” Oga’s. They will escort a few people at a time into the front part of Oga’s, so you can see the inside and experience DJ Rex. You cannot order anything or walk around, but at least can see it. It happened in the last 30 minutes yesterday, but isn’t guaranteed to happen in the future, just thought I’d let people know! 
9) The line for Droid Depot building has increased significantly. They have started cutting the Savi line early into the time slot to give them a chance to get thru everyone in the time slot. Which means people end up turning the corner and going to Droid Depot. The line was out the door and wrapped around whenever I walked by today. It does move faster because they can have more people working st a time and it takes less time, but definitely a good idea to get in line early! 
10) there have been long lines at Dok Ondor’s Antiquities. But don’t let that dissuade you-it moves very quickly! 
11) Ronto Roasters mobile ordering has been slower than Docking Bay 7 for some reason. Maybe it was just my experience, but I only ordered a drink and it took a while, while my Docking Bay 7 meal was ready extremely quickly! 
12) The app is very fun! It’s too hard to play the Falcon game unless you are in a longer line, but you can do the other things in the land. It does drain the battery and there are no fuel rods in SWGE, so be prepared!


----------



## Lesley Wake

disEAR said:


> Thank you to everyone who has been updating with their experiences! So informative!
> 
> Can anyone speak to whether Dok Ondor's has lines to get in? We have a 8-12 reservation on June 7th and are wondering where we should prioritize it with MFSR and The Cantina.


It gets a line but moves very quickly! Like my friend waited when the line went all the way down the stairs by the entrance to Savi. It looked insane but only took 5 minutes. People are constantly entering and exiting. You don’t need to worry about prioritizing it.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Lesley Wake said:


> Yes and it’s very good! The site that is banned (WDW.  News.   Todya) has good reviews.
> 
> For me:
> Breakfast, rising sun platter-yummy! I liked all of the options. The egg thing was nice, hash was good, pork sausage gave a nice bite, and lava roll rounded it out well.
> 
> Fried Yip Tip-basically a large chicken tender on top of mashed potatoes with peas and carrots mixed in. I didn’t hate it and would get it again, but it wasn’t my favorite. Chicken was a bit flavorless, but still tender. Mash was good. I didn’t like the gravy.
> 
> Yobshimp Noodle Salad-shrimp was good. But I didn’t like the dressing on the salad; it tasted weird and not in a good way.
> 
> Braised Shaak Roast-my favorite! So tender and the sauce was delicious with the pasta and mushrooms. I will be getting again!
> 
> Batuu-bon chocolate cake-very good. Small but rich, so a good amount. The coffee wasn’t overpowering. I will also get again.
> 
> Batuubucha tea-so gross. I had a sip and my friend had a sip and both had severe thumbs down. (I liked the Meiloorun Juice from Ronto, so today I got that to go with my lunch).


Thank you! I wish they had the dinner menu options available all day because I really want to try the roast. I have an 8-noon reservation though.


----------



## Symon

I just want to thank everyone for posting their experiences with SW:GE.  We have no plans to go anytime soon, but I am a big Disney fan and my grown children are Star Wars fans, so sometime in the next year or two (after things like college graduations and weddings) I plan on taking us all back to Disneyland to experience it.  In the meantime, I feel like I get to experience some of the excitement of this new land by reading all of your reports.  Just want to let you all know that you are spreading the Disney magic to those of us who can't be there to experience it ourselves!  THANK YOU!!


----------



## Chicken12

Tink1987 said:


> Part of me is worried though that locals are going to see how quiet it has been yesterday and today and descend tomorrow haha. Being a bit selfish there as a visitor
> 
> They have raised a little bit though - Hyperspace is currently 60 and RSR is 110.


Tink, I suspect the aggressive AP blackout dates are playing into the crowds as well.   Only signatures are allowed Friday - Sunday right now and then in two weeks they are the only passes allowed every day of the week until late August.  We ended up upgrading from deluxe to signature last year since most Saturdays in December were blocked as well.  I suspect between that and the crazy cost increases on the signature passes last time around is what is keeping the locals away.


----------



## dina444444

Chicken12 said:


> Tink, I suspect the aggressive AP blackout dates are playing into the crowds as well.   Only signatures are allowed Friday - Sunday right now and then in two weeks they are the only passes allowed every day of the week until late August.  We ended up upgrading from deluxe to signature last year since most Saturdays in December were blocked as well.  I suspect between that and the crazy cost increases on the signature passes last time around is what is keeping the locals away.


That’s incorrect. Only So Cal select was blocked on Friday. Today everything  but Sig/Sig plus were blocked.  Tomorrow only the two So Cal passes are blocked which they now are blocked till August at Disneyland.


----------



## Lesley Wake

FYI- here is a video of Savis all the way through





I think the person making the lightsaber was very talented (hint-it was me-I let my vlogger friend film it!)


----------



## rteetz

Lesley Wake said:


> FYI- here is a video of Savis all the way through
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the person making the lightsaber was very talented (hint-it was me-I let my vlogger friend film it!)


I see another familiar face in there too 

Looks like an awesome experience. Maybe one day I will try this as a special thing.


----------



## IAmDis

This Cantina line sucksss... they're going to need like 3-4 Cantinas inside this place. Line is closed atm, just soooo many people trying to get in line. Ride is awesomeee but really wanna go inside... Cantina line closed by 8:10pm, so we never had a chance..  just waiting now..


----------



## NMPensFan

Has anyone ordered two yub nub drinks? I was planning to and it just occurred to me it might be a limit of one. Anyone know?


----------



## EmJ

IAmDis said:


> This Cantina line sucksss... they're going to need like 3-4 Cantinas inside this place. Line is closed atm, just soooo many people trying to get in line. Ride is awesomeee but really wanna go inside... Cantina line closed by 8:10pm, so we never had a chance..  just waiting now..


Is there any chance of building any other similar ones? Harry Potter made this mistake with narrow alleys, Ollivanders, and a few other things, but they got a second chance with Diagon Alley. Maybe Disney will get a chance to fix some of the crowding issues later?

Also, is Ogas the only place in DLP where alcohol is served?


----------



## IAmDis

EmJ said:


> Is there any chance of building any other similar ones? Harry Potter made this mistake with narrow alleys, Ollivanders, and a few other things, but they got a second chance with Diagon Alley. Maybe Disney will get a chance to fix some of the crowding issues later?
> 
> Also, is Ogas the only place in DLP where alcohol is served?



They're going to have to. Maybe on other side of the Market, a Resistance populated bar where all the resistance fighters hang out and relieve some stress of the battles. They NEED another bar and dj for this place. Oga's can't handle reservation crowds, how are they gonna handle regular crowds???


----------



## EmJ

IAmDis said:


> They're going to have to. Maybe on other side of the Market, a Resistance populated bar where all the resistance fighters hang out and relieve some stress of the battles. They NEED another bar and dj for this place. Oga's can't handle reservation crowds, how are they gonna handle regular crowds???


Well, good for Disney to start figuring this stuff out now. This probably shows my Star Wars ignorance, but I did not predict a packed Oga’s and relatively light Smugglers Run, that’s for sure. I told DH to start watching all the YouTube videos he can so that he can tell me what his priorities are.


----------



## Mousequake

Random question: can the lightsabers be sent back to your on-property hotel like other purchases? Or at least to the front of the park?


----------



## IAmDis

EmJ said:


> Well, good for Disney to start figuring this stuff out now. This probably shows my Star Wars ignorance, but I did not predict a packed Oga’s and relatively light Smugglers Run, that’s for sure. I told DH to start watching all the YouTube videos he can so that he can tell me what his priorities are.



I think cuz its night, music is poppin inside and the younger drinking crowd is out and about... 45-60 min to enter Oga's is gonna be a mess all year long, especially when people wont be kicked out after 23rd... they can stay as long as they want.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

IAmDis said:


> I think cuz its night, music is poppin inside and the younger drinking crowd is out and about... 45-60 min to enter Oga's is gonna be a mess all year long, especially when people wont be kicked out after 23rd... they can stay as long as they want.


It’s 100% going to be the hardest thing to get into.  Look at how they had to expand the Cove Bar... and that wasn’t the only place to get drinks in that park... nor was it an attraction in and of itself. 

I agree that they’re going to have to come up with a different system for it.  It’s the only thing we experienced that I thought, “oh, they’re going to have to do this differently...”


----------



## dina444444

Mousequake said:


> Random question: can the lightsabers be sent back to your on-property hotel like other purchases? Or at least to the front of the park?


We didn’t see anything like that, also the way it works is you pay before you do the experience. When you are finished with the experience you are walked out of the building on the other side, but they do give you a cross body carrying case for it.


----------



## durantigger

We have an 8am party of two. Could it possibly work out to have one person head straight to Savi's and another straight to Oga's and be able to have the Savi's person get a reservation and then meet the Oga's person to get a drink? I was hoping to do both, but it's sounding unlikely...


----------



## Skyegirl1999

durantigger said:


> We have an 8am party of two. Could it possibly work out to have one person head straight to Savi's and another straight to Oga's and be able to have the Savi's person get a reservation and then meet the Oga's person to get a drink? I was hoping to do both, but it's sounding unlikely...


It might be possible, but you’d have to get lucky with a Savi time that worked out around your cantina time.  Service inside was pretty slow, and you wouldn’t want to order and then not have time to eat/drink whatever you got...

There were people in the Oga’s line who were joined by others, so I wouldn’t say no for sure... but I wouldn’t bank on it working.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

It has been reported on another board that there is now an Information Kiosk inside SWGE where you go to request a DAS for MFSR. Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## pharmama

EmJ said:


> Also, is Ogas the only place in DLP where alcohol is served?



Yes, Oga’s is the only place in Disneyland the general public can access that serves alcohol* and it must be consumed inside/before leaving the Cantina. Alcohol is much more available in DCA and you can walk around the park with it there.

*Alcohol is served at Club 33 and the exclu$$ive 21 Royal Street, both in New Orleans square, but your average guest does not have access to these locations.


----------



## IAmDis

Barely just got home...

Few thoughts:

- Hate that I had to wait 45 min to get into Oga's. It will be like this or longer once the reservation system is gone, or it will be mayhem in there. But I can see why, as I think this is already the coolest part of Disneyland, by far. The atmosphere, music, drinks, it was poppin inside at night. I think it would be fun to go there on a Fri/Sat nite with friends and drink it up. I can see the younger crowd making this their hot spot at the park to go to. I actually think they should pump the music louder to give it an even more wild vibe to it, but it's fine. Can't wait till I try more drinks. I just don't know when that will be trying to contend with those crowds. As mentioned in other posts, they need another bar just like that on the other side of the land. One bar can't handle small reservation crowds, so not sure what they expect after the 23rd.

- MFSR was def cool. I don't know if its cuz its so new to me but I thought it was better than FOP at Animal Kingdom, but I'll have to sleep on that and see. First time was amazing, as we were all new riders... we were screaming, yelling, laughing, havin fun as the ship crashed all over the place. Button mashing is all you do, really. Think Star Tours but you get to push buttons. I'll have to go on it more times to really get a hang of what we're actually doing. The queue in this place is the best of the DLR. WDW has a ton of great queues, but now DLR has a great one finally! That being said, idk if this is the best ride disney has put out... its def up there...

- I get other reviewers that feel the land feels half empty without the Resistance ride open. That whole area of the land feels very empty, and i cant wait to see Disney's most anticipated ride ever debut. Thankfully Chewy is out walking around and is a blast to interact with.


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

I have a question about costumes: It always seemed strange to me to sell adult Jedi robes, tunics, etc, right there in the park if adults are not allowed in costume. Has anyone seen anyone trying to wear their new purchases? I would be very tempted to yank on a tunic just before I got to the front of a Photopass line.
Or are you OK looking like you could be from the SW universe as long as you don't look like a specific known character? People have mentioned Disney Bounding for the land, but without a photo, it's hard to know just how in-universe they might look.
I loved how anyone can wear Hogwarts robes at WWHP, since no employee wears those.


----------



## abnihon

Just arrived yesterday for our first DL trip ever and yes crowds were amazing!  I think this will be a great first trip 
Picked up merch at Launch Bay and not too crowded.  Got a shirt for my son, light up lanyard and a bunch of pins including the limited releases and one with the date.
They sold the robot Porgs there.  Can anyone confirm if they are the same ones sold at SWGE creature stall?  CM said they were but wanted to check.  Still would seem more “special” to buy in SWGE if line isn’t bad!



New map at front!


----------



## chimoe

We are considering booking next weekend at GCH to get a Rez into galaxy edge

How have the lines been at the Driod building?  Do we have to go there 1st thing or can we do Cantina than Driod building?


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

After a third morning of googling through several blogs and articles falsely claiming to list *prices for droid parts*, I'm asking again for any information. Blasters? Personality chips? One blog said a properly outfitted droid would be more like "$200-300." Sound accurate? All I know now is $40 backpack, $100 basic build.
*Color* question: one Instagram account showed a BB unit that was definitely in the bright pink-purple color family. I haven't seen that color in any other photos, though. Anything in that color range that will make my DD want her own, separate from a family unit?


----------



## Gaugersaurus

TigerlilyAJ said:


> After a third morning of googling through several blogs and articles falsely claiming to list *prices for droid parts*, I'm asking again for any information. Blasters? Personality chips? One blog said a properly outfitted droid would be more like "$200-300." Sound accurate? All I know now is $40 backpack, $100 basic build.
> *Color* question: one Instagram account showed a BB unit that was definitely in the bright pink-purple color family. I haven't seen that color in any other photos, though. Anything in that color range that will make my DD want her own, separate from a family unit?


Personality chips are in the $15 range. If you want all kinds of extra accessories then I can see where they got the $200-300 range but you can get a complete working droid for $100. The backpacks aren’t even really necessary as they give you a cardboard carry case. They do have a BB unit that has either purple/pink on it


----------



## ghertz

Is there a chicken exit on the Falcon ride?  My wife gets motion sick but wants to see the queue.


----------



## Tink1987

ghertz said:


> Is there a chicken exit on the Falcon ride?  My wife gets motion sick but wants to see the queue.



I will ask for you today if nobody else can help. If it does help, my husband gets super motion sickness but was absolutely fine and didn’t feel bad at all on SR which is rare.


----------



## BecAus

ghertz said:


> Is there a chicken exit on the Falcon ride?  My wife gets motion sick but wants to see the queue.



I was wondering about this today too.  I also get motion sickness and don't usually do simulator rides like most of the ones at Universal. 
 I only did Star Tours once years ago and never again.


----------



## dina444444

Tink1987 said:


> I will ask for you today if nobody else can help. If it does help, my husband gets super motion sickness but was absolutely fine and didn’t feel bad at all on SR which is rare.


I believe there is, but I think it’s before the room with the chess room. I saw someone get escorted yesterday that wasn’t riding.


----------



## EmJ

What do you think are the chances that Disney puts a FastPass system into place for Oga’s, Savi’s, ROTR when it opens, and possibly Droid Depot if it also is becoming overrun, even if they don’t call it “FastPass”? I mean, the virtual queue to get into SWGE is essentially FastPass without a specific return time. If they put a virtual queue in place for the others and only allowed you to get in line for 1 or 2 in a specific time frame, it might definitely impact guest satisfaction but would also spread the crowds out... me thinks? As for people lingering in Oga’s, I’d think they could either give you physical “credits” or electronic “credits” on your ticket that only entitle you to two drinks, at least for the first few years until the crazy dies down and/or they can get a second cantina built.

We aren’t going until next March and DH is dying to do the cantina. Meanwhile I’ve got a kid that is already talking about his red R2 unit, and everyone wants to do Smugglers Run. Sigh! I’m too impatient and want to know how this is all going to shake out now! Lol.

Thanks to everyone returning trip reports. The excitement in the EmJ household is up exponentially this weekend!


----------



## rteetz

EmJ said:


> Is there any chance of building any other similar ones? Harry Potter made this mistake with narrow alleys, Ollivanders, and a few other things, but they got a second chance with Diagon Alley. Maybe Disney will get a chance to fix some of the crowding issues later?
> 
> Also, is Ogas the only place in DLP where alcohol is served?


I think the biggest fix is building the originally planned Table service restaurant.


----------



## rteetz

NMPensFan said:


> Has anyone ordered two yub nub drinks? I was planning to and it just occurred to me it might be a limit of one. Anyone know?


I don’t see why. Reportedly there is a limit of two drinks per person or visit but they haven’t really enforced much of that.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Now that we’re a few days past opening day, does anybody know what time the Toy Story buses are running? We’re staying offsite and have 8am reservations.


----------



## Bryce_n

Does anyone know the prices for the accessories for droid depot? Specifically the r-series serving tray


----------



## midnight star

midnight star said:


> I’m coming out of hiding and going to the park lol. These crowds are too awesome to pass up. I was one of the people avoiding until I knew how crowds were. Well, they’re good, so off I go! I’ll be there in an hour!


UPDATE: I put this on another thread, but I entered the gates at 5 pm yesterday, and did 11 rides in 4 hours. Fastpasses were instant return times. Farthest one out was Soarin, which one was only an hour away. Literally walked onto Pirates, Matterhorn, Ariel, Goofy, Silly Swings, and Haunted Mansiom. Longest wait was the swinging gondola which was about 10 minutes. Cars had a posted wait of 65 minutes, but the line looked more like 30 minutes ( I did single rider). It was awesome!!! Walked into Flo’s with no wait and was the only one eating inside in one of the rooms. Great night!!


----------



## Kuzcotopia12

DBAZ said:


> We had a 8 a.m-noon reservation today. We arrived at the DL gate about 6:30 and got our wristbands right before 7 a.m.  They held us by Nemo until 7, then let us proceed to Red Rose Tavern. My husband went there immediately, and my kids and I tried riding Hyperspace Mountain but it was down. So we went on Peter Pan and Mr. Toad and joined my husband around 7:30. Just a few minutes later they walked us down the Frontierland trail and held us at the entrance to Galaxy’s Edge. We entered a few minutes before 8. We were probably middle of the pack, so
> I advice getting to the park at 6 a.m. to be closer to the front. My husband went straight to Savi’s, where he waited most of his time to build a light saber. Kids and I went to Olga’s but decided against it when we were told the line was an hour. We went to Smuggler’s Run and rode it in the single rider line. We were all assigned engineer, but it was super quick. Then we went by Olga’s again, but they had closed the line.  So we got blue and green milk (blue is definitely better), took some photos by Kylo’s ship. Then we checked on my husband - he was still in line to sign up and pay. We waited with him for about 15 more minutes, then finally he was able to pay. This was about 9ish. They told him to come back at 9:45, so we all went to take some photos by the Falcon. The line was at 25 minutes at this point, so we  got in it. We were almost on the ride at 9:35, but my husband got nervous about missing his appointment and left. I was disappointed because I wanted to ride it as a family and told him he had time, but he went anyway. This time my kids were pilots and I was a gunner. We were off at 9:51, and sure enough my husband was still in line at Savi’s. We left him there, checked on Olga’s (closed for our reservation window) and then went back on the Falcon (15 minute wait).  We checked on my husband again, and he was about to go in. They would only allow two observers so my son went in with him. My daughter and I bought popcorn and browsed through the marketplace. Popcorn was $8 for a small bag, but it was good. Fun merchandise but we didn’t buy anything. We also walked through the Droid Depot which was fun to see, and we met R2-D2. It was about 11 and we saw the next group come in - hoards of people! We got in line for the Den of Antiquities. This line went fast, and my husband and son joined us after the light saber build. Great merch here but very expensive- my daughter got a neat journal ($30) and I bought a reusable bag (a bargain at $1.50). We went over to the Falcon for my husband to ride it single rider, then we shopped through the market again before leaving about 12:30ish. No one bugged us or asked to see our wristbands, probably because we weren’t doing anything that all the new people were wanting to do yet.
> 
> I looked at the app about 10ish and I could have placed a mobile order for food for later, but nothing really appealed to us. Closer to 11 food lines were long and the mobile order window started at 12:20. So plan ahead for food.
> 
> My husband said the light saber experience was cool but he ended up waiting 3 of the 4 hour window for it. If you want to do it, you need to be among the first to enter SWGE so that it doesn’t take all your time.
> 
> The ride is easy to get on using the single rider line, and wait times are very low in the middle of the reservation window.
> 
> Olga’s is the biggest pain point. I just wanted to walk in and look around and am disappointed not to have that experience.
> 
> We used the Play app a few times. My son really liked the scanner, and my daughter enjoyed the translator.
> 
> Crowds were manageable except for the lines at the droid and light saber builds, olga’s, and Den of Antiquities.
> 
> I saw a lot of PhotoPass photographers, and lines for those were pretty short. There were three in front of the Millennium Falcon.
> 
> Overall, the land is very immersive, cast members are in character, and it’s a great experience.


Thank you so much for posting this.  We have 8 am to noon next Sunday 6/9 and I'm worrying about what time to get to the gate.  I was planning on 6 to 6:30 am.  I hate not knowing exactly what to do!   I'm sure this has been asked/answered: do they have a special line for Star Wars reservations prior to entering the park?


----------



## Nonsuch

Crowds outside SWGE are very light, an example:
3PM yesterday (Saturday June 1), 

Haunted Mansion:  walkon
Pirates: 5 minutes
Indiana Jones: 20 minutes


----------



## IAmDis

ghertz said:


> Is there a chicken exit on the Falcon ride?  My wife gets motion sick but wants to see the queue.


Yes, there is, right before you enter the last preshow with your team. Ton of exits. Just ask a CM.


----------



## lalasmama

How difficult/easy is it to avoid the Droid Depot and Savi's? 

It's not an option for our trip, and just wanting to figure out a plan before we get there!


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

How was the 11am-3pm slot to anyone who had it? I'm also curious to see how crowds get after this weekend.


----------



## kpd6901

midnight star said:


> UPDATE: I put this on another thread, but I entered the gates at 5 pm yesterday, and did 11 rides in 4 hours. Fastpasses were instant return times. Farthest one out was Soarin, which one was only an hour away. Literally walked onto Pirates, Matterhorn, Ariel, Goofy, Silly Swings, and Haunted Mansiom. Longest wait was the swinging gondola which was about 10 minutes. Cars had a posted wait of 65 minutes, but the line looked more like 30 minutes ( I did single rider). It was awesome!!! Walked into Flo’s with no wait and was the only one eating inside in one of the rooms. Great night!!


The story of low crowds continues this morning. At 10:12 local Pacific time, the Falcon is 25 (no overlap time), walking at HM, 20 at PPF, 40 at Space Mtn, which is the longest at either DLP or DCA. GotG is 5, TSMM is 35, Incredicoaster is 10. Soarin' is 25


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

We're in the same boat. I guess you just.... avoid it?  Should be plenty of other things to do in the area.


----------



## 2 Pinks

From what I can gather from videos, there aren't any glaringly huge signs advertising either shop on the outside of buildings. So I think it would be pretty easy to avoid them. Having not been in the land yet, I could be wrong.


----------



## PandoraPreview

I'm back from two days in the park. I don't think I'll ever have a better Disneyland Resort experience in my life. Both parks were empty on a Friday and Saturday, and my trip concluded with an 8pm Saturday SW:GE reservation. 

I can't imagine the 8PM slot _not_ being the best possible time. I walked around for an hour just exploring. I rode Smuggler's Run 8 times, with the only wait being the first time. I could have rode 50 tines single rider if I wanted. Only one time was there someone ahead of me in single rider. 

I watched fireworks explode behind the Falcon (amazing). I ate the vegan meatloaf in DB7 (it was delicious!). I had the blue milk, which while not bad, was not as cold or as thick as I had expected. I interacted with Rey, and made a loop of the land 3 times. I got a Photo pass photo in front of the Falcon and First Order ship with no wait. 

By 1030, it felt like I was one of 100 people in the entire land. A nice Cast Member brought me in for a tour of the Cantina before closing. I bought gifts at the shops. My final ride on Falcon was just me and one other person. 

I know I don't have much to add that wasn't already said, but wow! What an amazing experience. It's so sad that only very few will be able to experience the land like I just did. 

As for the Falcon ride, it exceeded my admittedly low expectations. I hope people commit to enjoying the experience rather than worrying about "figuring it out." My favorite rides were the ones where we were all crashing into things, pressing buttons furiously, screaming, and laughing. Actually - the _worse_ you perform the more thrilling and fun the ride is. Don't treat it as a video game that you have to "win". Treat it as an interactive experience, and have fun. 

Overall, I am blown away by the land. It is *much* larger in size and scale than I could have ever imagined. Incredible.


----------



## Tink1987

Bryce_n said:


> Does anyone know the prices for the accessories for droid depot? Specifically the r-series serving tray



That is $17.99.


----------



## Princess Katelet

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I do think it will level out a bit- I think a lot of people avoided this weekend in particular.  But I think it will be “busy,” not “capacity closure” or any of that, at least until June 24.
> 
> Even then, I expect the rest of the summer to have some randomly-busy times, but not craziness Every. Single. Day.
> 
> At least... until ROTR opens.



What is ROTR??


----------



## dina444444

Princess Katelet said:


> What is ROTR??


Rise of the resistance. The other attraction that’s not open yet.


----------



## pharmama

Princess Katelet said:


> What is ROTR??


Rise Of The Resistance. This is the other ride in Galaxys Edge besides Millennium Flacon: Smugglers Run but it is not ready/open yet. No official opening has been announced other than vague “later this year”. Rumors vary wildly from early fall to end of the year.


----------



## dina444444

StarSpeckledSky said:


> How was the 11am-3pm slot to anyone who had it? I'm also curious to see how crowds get after this weekend.


Had it yesterday, like all overlap slots the beginning and end are a bit more crowded but at 1:30 falcon was a posted 15, but less than 10 minutes actual. We were able to sneak back in right at 2 before the mob walked in and that was a walk on basically. Only thing that slowed us down was a cast member was walking the line.


----------



## rteetz

Savi’s is sort of hidden purposely. The droid shop is more open and allows people in the back part if you aren’t building. You should be able to avoid them just fine if you want.


----------



## ateam79828592

6/2 11a slot. They are now processing the line for the Catina by putting people on a waitlist. They then text you when it is your time to enter the Catina.  They had numerous people doing the check in for the waitlist. It only took us a few minutes to get through that line.


----------



## ateam79828592

ateam79828592 said:


> 6/2 11a slot. They are now processing the line for the Catina by putting people on a waitlist. They then text you when it is your time to enter the Catina.  They had numerous people doing the check in for the waitlist. It only took us a few minutes to get through that line.


 It also texts you immediately with an approximate wait time. Ours was 60-85 minutes having check in immediately on entering (and being a decent way back in the initial line).


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Please keep the reports coming. I'm having a moment of cold feet about my last minute trip on Thursday night for SWGE on Friday. I read on another board that due to the short park lines a standby queue could be implemented in early June. Ugh!!! Just my luck I'd book something, and they'd implement something that would cause much bigger crowds and wait times than are being reported right now. I'm 90% sure we are still going to book, but if any of you guys have heard anything please let me know. All these reports of short times are worrying me that they'll do something to screw it up! I also noticed that Friday was a grad night at Disneyland and I'm wondering how that might impact things.


----------



## kpd6901

ateam79828592 said:


> 6/2 11a slot. They are now processing the line for the Catina by putting people on a waitlist. They then text you when it is your time to enter the Catina.  They had numerous people doing the check in for the waitlist. It only took us a few minutes to get through that line.





ateam79828592 said:


> It also texts you immediately with an approximate wait time. Ours was 60-85 minutes having check in immediately on entering (and being a decent way back in the initial line).


This is QUITE helpful


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

PandoraPreview said:


> I'm back from two days in the park. I don't think I'll ever have a better Disneyland Resort experience in my life. Both parks were empty on a Friday and Saturday, and my trip concluded with an 8pm Saturday SW:GE reservation.
> 
> I can't imagine the 8PM slot _not_ being the best possible time. I walked around for an hour just exploring. I rode Smuggler's Run 8 times, with the only wait being the first time. I could have rode 50 tines single rider if I wanted. Only one time was there someone ahead of me in single rider.
> 
> I watched fireworks explode behind the Falcon (amazing). I ate the vegan meatloaf in DB7 (it was delicious!). I had the blue milk, which while not bad, was not as cold or as thick as I had expected. I interacted with Rey, and made a loop of the land 3 times. I got a Photo pass photo in front of the Falcon and First Order ship with no wait.
> 
> By 1030, it felt like I was one of 100 people in the entire land. A nice Cast Member brought me in for a tour of the Cantina before closing. I bought gifts at the shops. My final ride on Falcon was just me and one other person.
> 
> I know I don't have much to add that wasn't already said, but wow! What an amazing experience. It's so sad that only very few will be able to experience the land like I just did.
> 
> As for the Falcon ride, it exceeded my admittedly low expectations. I hope people commit to enjoying the experience rather than worrying about "figuring it out." My favorite rides were the ones where we were all crashing into things, pressing buttons furiously, screaming, and laughing. Actually - the _worse_ you perform the more thrilling and fun the ride is. Don't treat it as a video game that you have to "win". Treat it as an interactive experience, and have fun.
> 
> Overall, I am blown away by the land. It is *much* larger in size and scale than I could have ever imagined. Incredible.


Thanks for sharing! Sounds amazing!


----------



## kpd6901

ateam79828592 said:


> 6/2 11a slot. They are now processing the line for the Catina by putting people on a waitlist. They then text you when it is your time to enter the Catina.  They had numerous people doing the check in for the waitlist. It only took us a few minutes to get through that line.


We're you able to notice whether or not the ENTIRE group needed to be in line for the wait list? Like, could our group split up, have half our group wait in line and put our full group of 5 on the wait list?


----------



## ateam79828592

kpd6901 said:


> We're you able to notice whether or not the ENTIRE group needed to be in line for the wait list? Like, could our group split up, have half our group wait in line and put our full group of 5 on the wait list?


They were actually going through the line and saying only one person could wait in the line and everyone else in the party should leave line.


----------



## midnight star

I am not sure if I missed someone commenting on this, but for those who head straight to the droid area for their time slot, do you need a reservation for that too? How full does it get? Should I speed walk over there when I get in at 11? I know to purchase my personality chip and bag first then put my droid together


----------



## DennieC

ghertz said:


> Is there a chicken exit on the Falcon ride?  My wife gets motion sick but wants to see the queue.


Yes, in the hold area before they call your boarding group to the cockpit, there is an exit if you change your mind.


----------



## Tink1987

Chewie and Rey checking out the marketplace


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

ateam79828592 said:


> 6/2 11a slot. They are now processing the line for the Catina by putting people on a waitlist. They then text you when it is your time to enter the Catina.  They had numerous people doing the check in for the waitlist. It only took us a few minutes to get through that line.


This sounds SO much better!


----------



## midnight star

Oops another question, sorry if this shows my Star Wars ignorance, but what types of personality chips are there? Like what do they make them do?


----------



## Tink1987

midnight star said:


> I am not sure if I missed someone commenting on this, but for those who head straight to the droid area for their time slot, do you need a reservation for that too? How full does it get? Should I speed walk over there when I get in at 11? I know to purchase my personality chip and bag first then put my droid together



The droid building is fine - you don’t need to rush there like you do with Savi’s or the Cantina. We did it at around 10:15, so 2 hours and 15 minutes into our reservation period. We waited around 30 mins in the queue and was out in under 50 mins in total.


----------



## kpd6901

Just curious, anybody have any experiences with the earned galactic credits through the app and the results from MFSR? Like, you earn credits, but are they really just "play" credits or can they actually be used/redeemed for anything?


----------



## midnight star

On my Facebook group, people also posted that you can get magic shots with Porgs and Monkey Lizards. Haven’t seen people mention anything about photo pass on here yet.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

ateam79828592 said:


> 6/2 11a slot. They are now processing the line for the Catina by putting people on a waitlist. They then text you when it is your time to enter the Catina.  They had numerous people doing the check in for the waitlist. It only took us a few minutes to get through that line.


This is excellent news!  I figured they for sure weren’t going to keep the system they had, but this is very quick implementation for a correction.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

midnight star said:


> On my Facebook group, people also posted that you can get magic shots with Porgs and Monkey Lizards. Haven’t seen people mention anything about photo pass on here yet.


The photographer in front of the droids punched stuff into his scanner before his last picture as if he was enabling a magic shot, but we never got one.  I just checked and nothing came through later.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Please keep the reports coming. I'm having a moment of cold feet about my last minute trip on Thursday night for SWGE on Friday. I read on another board that due to the short park lines a standby queue could be implemented in early June. Ugh!!! Just my luck I'd book something, and they'd implement something that would cause much bigger crowds and wait times than are being reported right now. I'm 90% sure we are still going to book, but if any of you guys have heard anything please let me know. All these reports of short times are worrying me that they'll do something to screw it up! I also noticed that Friday was a grad night at Disneyland and I'm wondering how that might impact things.


I’d still book.  

They’ve published “NO STANDBY LINE” so many places (including all of the traffic signs around the resort) that I just don’t see them implementing one.  They’d lose out on even more hotel sales - I mean, we’d cancel our hotel reservation that we booked to get my husband in (he had a work conflict come up and can’t make our free reservation anymore).  They’d piss off a lot of people.

They might do something to try to get more people into the *parks* if the current deadness continues.  But I don’t see that extending to getting more people into SWGE.  I could be wrong!  But I just don’t see how that would make a lot of sense for them.


----------



## cxr

this weekend and next weekend are various graduations.  SO people/families were probably tied up with these activities. After that school is out the parks will be crowded again


----------



## rteetz

midnight star said:


> Oops another question, sorry if this shows my Star Wars ignorance, but what types of personality chips are there? Like what do they make them do?


There are a bunch of them. They range from light side to dark side to neutral.


----------



## SteveNZ

When the details of SW:GE were announced, it was widely reported that guests would build a "reputation" in the land - that crashing the Millenium Falcon would impact on the way Cast Members reacted to you, etc.

Has any of that panned out? If so, how does it work?


----------



## SteveNZ

Also, just an observation. It seemed odd to me that Ridemakerz would give up their Downtown Disney spot. Now that we've seen how incredibly similar the Droid Depot (and, to a lesser extent, Savi's workshop) is to the Ridemakerz product and business model, do we think maybe the Ridemakerz folks are actually operating those outlets? Did Disney cut a deal with them to design / operate those businesses, letting them into the actual park but closing their traditional Downtown Disney premises in the process?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

cxr said:


> this weekend and next weekend are various graduations.  SO people/families were probably tied up with these activities. After that school is out the parks will be crowded again


People graduate every year, though - that’s not the cause of the current crowd conditions.  Or lack thereof.


----------



## midnight star

Skyegirl1999 said:


> The photographer in front of the droids punched stuff into his scanner before his last picture as if he was enabling a magic shot, but we never got one.  I just checked and nothing came through later.


I'm just seeing pics of the magic shots from yesterday and today. So maybe they weren't ready on opening day? Or maybe CM's didn't know how to set it up. Not going to lie, that monkey lizard is a little frightening lol


----------



## dina444444

midnight star said:


> On my Facebook group, people also posted that you can get magic shots with Porgs and Monkey Lizards. Haven’t seen people mention anything about photo pass on here yet.


We only did the photopass in front of the falcon which I don’t think had magic shots available. For pictures from Friday at that location there’s a border that had the date on it.


----------



## neopolitech

I just booked a two night stay at the Disneyland hotel for next weekend.  How long will it take to get an email with the Galaxy’s Edge reservation information?


----------



## Angrose

neopolitech said:


> I just booked a two night stay at the Disneyland hotel for next weekend.  How long will it take to get an email with the Galaxy’s Edge reservation information?


I booked our hotel stay 2days ago and was told we’d receive an email with our reservation time 24-48 hours later. I didn’t receive an email within that timeframe so I just called the SWGE hotel hotline and they were able to give me our time. The number to call is (888) 854-3104. The person I spoke to today said the emails are only sent out on Tues and Fri, but you can always call if you don’t receive the email.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

neopolitech said:


> I just booked a two night stay at the Disneyland hotel for next weekend.  How long will it take to get an email with the Galaxy’s Edge reservation information?


They send them on Tuesday and Friday.  If you don’t get one, call.  Have a great trip!


----------



## Angrose

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Please keep the reports coming. I'm having a moment of cold feet about my last minute trip on Thursday night for SWGE on Friday. I read on another board that due to the short park lines a standby queue could be implemented in early June. Ugh!!! Just my luck I'd book something, and they'd implement something that would cause much bigger crowds and wait times than are being reported right now. I'm 90% sure we are still going to book, but if any of you guys have heard anything please let me know. All these reports of short times are worrying me that they'll do something to screw it up! I also noticed that Friday was a grad night at Disneyland and I'm wondering how that might impact things.


I would be so upset if they did this. The only reason we’re going now is to avoid the mad crush of people! Why would I pay to stay onsite for a SWGE reservation if I could get in for free via standby? If we decide not to go I’d have to cancel my hotel reservation tonight to avoid penalty. Ugh!


----------



## kpd6901

Angrose said:


> I would be so upset if they did this. The only reason we’re going now is to avoid the mad crush of people! Why would I pay to stay onsite for a SWGE reservation if I could get in for free via standby? If we decide not to go I’d have to cancel my hotel reservation tonight to avoid penalty. Ugh!


Check for sources other than hearsay and speculation on someone's fb group before doing something like that. I highly doubt Disney would do something like this that would have major PR issues for everyone else who already booked their stays, too.


----------



## chimoe

Guys.  After looking at the lines and how GE crowds have been very low. I’m seriously considering a 3night trip on the 20th.  Price is 700$/night at GCH.  

Do we get to choose our date/time slot for GE or is it assigned and can’t be changed?


----------



## neopolitech

Angrose said:


> I booked our hotel stay 2days ago and was told we’d receive an email with our reservation time 24-48 hours later. I didn’t receive an email within that timeframe so I just called the SWGE hotel hotline and they were able to give me our time. The number to call is (888) 854-3104. The person I spoke to today said the emails are only sent out on Tues and Fri, but you can always call if you don’t receive the email.





Skyegirl1999 said:


> They send them on Tuesday and Friday.  If you don’t get one, call.  Have a great trip!



Thank you!!


----------



## twodogs

dina444444 said:


> Yes and no issues at all. But our morning reservation was linked to a hotel stay.


That is how ours are:  one free reservation and one tied to a hotel stay.  So I am glad to hear that you had no issues!


----------



## twodogs

chimoe said:


> Guys.  After looking at the lines and how GE crowds have been very low. I’m seriously considering a 3night trip on the 20th.  Price is 700$/night at GCH.
> 
> Do we get to choose our date/time slot for GE or is it assigned and can’t be changed?


We are going that weekend and staying at GCH.  We got a time on Saturday that overlapped our free reservation, and I called a few weeks ago to move the hotel reservation for SWGE to Sunday.  No go.  They had no slots left on Sunday at all.  Now maybe that has changed, as others may have moved theirs around.  I went with the late evening time on Saturday so we can see it in daylight and then at night.  YMMV, but they will assign you a time, and then you MAY or MAY NOT be able to move it.  Trying to get that Sunday may be extra challenging since it is the very last day of the reservations.


----------



## dina444444

Thought I would write up our experience. We had 3 reservations between day 1 and day 2. I'm also going back on Saturday with another friend. 

*PPH Check In:*
Checked in around 2:15pm on Thursday afternoon. They confirmed names on the room and directed us to the conference room they had set up to make any changes to the SWGE reservation. They did not charge an additional fee for adults 3, 4, and 5 which was nice. Only 2 of us were actually staying the room but we had another friend join (was with us for all reservations) and I had 2 relatives that came with us just for the hotel reservation. After that we hung out at the hotel for a bit, went in to Disneyland, had dinner at Surfside lounge, and then called it early to head to bed. 

*Day One

8am - 12pm Reservation*
We left our hotel room at 5:40 and walked to the security tent for DLH/DTD. Waited a few minutes since only one tent was open and there were a couple of people in front of us. We were in the Disneyland gates just before 6am, there was no wait to get in (Sidenote: Maxpass didn't work for anyone in our party until we exited and re-entered Disneyland after our SWGE reservation since the system didn't catch that we entered when we did). After that we were directed up the Main Street bypass to head to launch bay to check in. They were sending the merch buyers down Main Street. We got held by Plaza Inn right at about 6am as they moved the merch people to wait on the ramp and outside area for the second level of launch bay. after they passed they had us go to the check in line. We waited about 20ish minutes to check in. It wen super smoothly. They scanned the QR codes, checked all of our IDs, put on the wristbands and then sent us on our way. On our way out they were scanning the QR code on the wristbands. After that they were holding us by the Matterhorn till they walked us over to the entrance about 10/15 minutes before 8am. 

We got walked in on the Main Entrance, which is the big thunder side of the trail. We were held there for a few moments and then they did a countdown and let us in. Our group headed straight for Smugglers. We waited about 20/25 minutes to ride. After that we split up and explored a bit. Some of our group got in line for Savi's and one person built a droid. We also checked out the shops and some of the dinning, I didn't eat anything though. For Savi's it took a little over an hour to get to the register and pay and be given a return time which was an hour from then. Before that we got a second ride in on Smugglers and it was less than a 10 minute wait. We then walked around some more before returning to Savi's. We then waited about 40 minutes after checking in to go in for the expierence. After we finished it was about 12:30 and I was ready for a nap so we started make our way out. 

Our group completely split at this point. Two of us went to launch bay to check out the merch there. We waited about 15/20 minutes to get into the shop. They still had the LE pin set I wanted to pick up which made me happy. After that I grabbed lunch in DCA, got a ride in on GRR, and then went to take a nap. 

*8pm - 12am Reservation*
We headed back into Disneyland around 5:30pm. My first stop was in the shops to get more of the LR merchandise (Was picking up pieces for friends and to donate to the Dis GKTW auction). We then went to launch bay to check in for our reservation. We waited about 5/10 minutes to check in and it was the same process as above. After that we kind of just hung out till our reservation time. In the morning we pre made a mobile order for Docking Bay 7 that was for the very beginning of our reservation time so we would eat during the overlap of the two reservation times. We entered the land right at 8pm and headed straight to eat dinner. After dinner I road Falcon via single rider then we just walked around. We did watch the fireworks which the view from Batuu is absolutely insane, best fireworks view but no music/projections and they don't dim the lights. I got a few more single rider rides in on Smugglers and called it a night and got back to my room just after midnight. 

*Day Two

11am - 3pm Reservation*
We got to the parks at about 8:45ish that day. Made some merch stops again, they still had all of the LR merch available all over the place. We checked in for our reservation and then 2 of us headed over to DCA to ride Soarin twice. We then headed back to Disneyland. I went and got a ride in on Hyperspace via the single rider line. Realized about 25 minutes before we were suppose to head into SWGE that I had left some stuff in our room and check out was at 11am so I hightailed it back to the room to get the stuff and then made it back into SWGE at about 11:25am. Before we entered the parks we did mobile order for lunch. We ate lunch at Docking Bay 7 and then walked around a bit. I got some single rider rides in on Smugglers and we did it twice via the standby line with minimal waits each time. I left the land at about 2:30ish with one friend while the other stayed behind. We then headed over to DCA to get some rides in before I had to take my friend to the airport and headed home

*Overall Thoughts*

I am thoroughly exhausted and sore today but I had a fabulous time in SWGE. Disney did a wonderful job with the land and I can't wait to see it again next week.


----------



## midnight star

Skyegirl1999 said:


> They might do something to try to get more people into the *parks* if the current deadness continues


I wonder if they'll do what they did last year and open dates? Or maybe that was the point of the new Flex pass? Maybe they knew it would be very low so if they were going to add more passholders, at least they know they are coming via reservation?


----------



## lurkergirl

As @rteetz said, Savi’s is easily avoidable and you can avoid both parts of the Droid Depot by being savvy.

But there will be tons of both items around, that’ll be hard to avoid!


----------



## DizneyMommy

It appears Smugglers Run has been closed for a while, anyone notice that? It’s not showing a time on the DL app and TP also shows it closed.


----------



## twodogs

BecAus said:


> I was wondering about this today too.  I also get motion sickness and don't usually do simulator rides like most of the ones at Universal.
> I only did Star Tours once years ago and never again.


And can anyone comment on what position to choose if you get motion sick?  Some OPs said they were “slung around” in certain positions, and I want to ask for the least motion seat!


----------



## dina444444

DizneyMommy said:


> It appears Smugglers Run has been closed for a while, anyone notice that? It’s not showing a time on the DL app and TP also shows it closed.


It closed at 3pm today. Disneyland is closing at 6pm for a private event.


----------



## midnight star

dina444444 said:


> It closed at 3pm today. Disneyland is closing at 6pm for a private event. View attachment 405788


Do they have reservations for later today? If not, maybe it's due to the park getting closed for the event


----------



## dina444444

dina444444 said:


> Thought I would write up our experience. We had 3 reservations between day 1 and day 2. I'm also going back on Saturday with another friend.
> 
> *PPH Check In:*
> Checked in around 2:15pm on Thursday afternoon. They confirmed names on the room and directed us to the conference room they had set up to make any changes to the SWGE reservation. They did not charge an additional fee for adults 3, 4, and 5 which was nice. Only 2 of us were actually staying the room but we had another friend join (was with us for all reservations) and I had 2 relatives that came with us just for the hotel reservation. After that we hung out at the hotel for a bit, went in to Disneyland, had dinner at Surfside lounge, and then called it early to head to bed.
> 
> *Day One
> 
> 8am - 12pm Reservation*
> We left our hotel room at 5:40 and walked to the security tent for DLH/DTD. Waited a few minutes since only one tent was open and there were a couple of people in front of us. We were in the Disneyland gates just before 6am, there was no wait to get in (Sidenote: Maxpass didn't work for anyone in our party until we exited and re-entered Disneyland after our SWGE reservation since the system didn't catch that we entered when we did). After that we were directed up the Main Street bypass to head to launch bay to check in. They were sending the merch buyers down Main Street. We got held by Plaza Inn right at about 6am as they moved the merch people to wait on the ramp and outside area for the second level of launch bay. after they passed they had us go to the check in line. We waited about 20ish minutes to check in. It wen super smoothly. They scanned the QR codes, checked all of our IDs, put on the wristbands and then sent us on our way. On our way out they were scanning the QR code on the wristbands. After that they were holding us by the Matterhorn till they walked us over to the entrance about 10/15 minutes before 8am.
> 
> We got walked in on the Main Entrance, which is the big thunder side of the trail. We were held there for a few moments and then they did a countdown and let us in. Our group headed straight for Smugglers. We waited about 20/25 minutes to ride. After that we split up and explored a bit. Some of our group got in line for Savi's and one person built a droid. We also checked out the shops and some of the dinning, I didn't eat anything though. For Savi's it took a little over an hour to get to the register and pay and be given a return time which was an hour from then. Before that we got a second ride in on Smugglers and it was less than a 10 minute wait. We then walked around some more before returning to Savi's. We then waited about 40 minutes after checking in to go in for the expierence. After we finished it was about 12:30 and I was ready for a nap so we started make our way out.
> 
> Our group completely split at this point. Two of us went to launch bay to check out the merch there. We waited about 15/20 minutes to get into the shop. They still had the LE pin set I wanted to pick up which made me happy. After that I grabbed lunch in DCA, got a ride in on GRR, and then went to take a nap.
> 
> *8pm - 12am Reservation*
> We headed back into Disneyland around 5:30pm. My first stop was in the shops to get more of the LR merchandise (Was picking up pieces for friends and to donate to the Dis GKTW auction). We then went to launch bay to check in for our reservation. We waited about 5/10 minutes to check in and it was the same process as above. After that we kind of just hung out till our reservation time. In the morning we pre made a mobile order for Docking Bay 7 that was for the very beginning of our reservation time so we would eat during the overlap of the two reservation times. We entered the land right at 8pm and headed straight to eat dinner. After dinner I road Falcon via single rider then we just walked around. We did watch the fireworks which the view from Batuu is absolutely insane, best fireworks view but no music/projections and they don't dim the lights. I got a few more single rider rides in on Smugglers and called it a night and got back to my room just after midnight.
> 
> *Day Two
> 
> 11am - 3pm Reservation*
> We got to the parks at about 8:45ish that day. Made some merch stops again, they still had all of the LR merch available all over the place. We checked in for our reservation and then 2 of us headed over to DCA to ride Soarin twice. We then headed back to Disneyland. I went and got a ride in on Hyperspace via the single rider line. Realized about 25 minutes before we were suppose to head into SWGE that I had left some stuff in our room and check out was at 11am so I hightailed it back to the room to get the stuff and then made it back into SWGE at about 11:25am. Before we entered the parks we did mobile order for lunch. We ate lunch at Docking Bay 7 and then walked around a bit. I got some single rider rides in on Smugglers and we did it twice via the standby line with minimal waits each time. I left the land at about 2:30ish with one friend while the other stayed behind. We then headed over to DCA to get some rides in before I had to take my friend to the airport and headed home
> 
> *Overall Thoughts*
> 
> I am thoroughly exhausted and sore today but I had a fabulous time in SWGE. Disney did a wonderful job with the land and I can't wait to see it again next week.


Realized I missed one big point. Cantina stopped selling food and alcohol to new guests after 11pm but they were doing quick tours in for people to see and take pics so I did that.


----------



## dina444444

midnight star said:


> Do they have reservations for later today? If not, maybe it's due to the park getting closed for the event


I don’t know what the reservation times were for today, but my guess is there were only 2 of the 5 time slots.


----------



## CO2CA

You can definitely avoid both. We had to ask where the droid building area was and Savi's is pretty hidden, even though it's towards the "front" of the land if you're coming in from the Frontierland entrance. There's so much to do that you won't even miss them.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

midnight star said:


> I'm just seeing pics of the magic shots from yesterday and today. So maybe they weren't ready on opening day? Or maybe CM's didn't know how to set it up. Not going to lie, that monkey lizard is a little frightening lol



Where did you see them? Link? I haven’t seen that yet and I’d be over the moon to get a picture with a porg!


----------



## midnight star

TikiTikiFan said:


> Where did you see them? Link? I haven’t seen that yet and I’d be over the moon to get a picture with a porg!


Someone posted their pic on the facebook group I am on..so I am not sure if I can post it since it's someone's personal picture. 
If you check for gothic rosie on facebook or instagram, she has a post explaining the Porg shots, so you can see them there.


----------



## EmJ

I don't think I'm senior enough to start a mega thread, lol, but would those who have visited SWGE be able to review their food, drink, and snack choices here? Looking at the menu and YouTube videos, it looks like there are so many interesting options not seen at other Disney locations. So I thought this could be fun (and help us latecomers decide what to try!). At a minimum, post:

1. Where you ate/snacked/drank
2. What you had
3. Whether you would order it again

Bonus credits go to anyone describing what the food or drink was like, and/or posting photos


----------



## dina444444

You won’t be able to avoid seeing people with the droids in backpacks and people walking around with the light sabers they built at Savi’s. Avoiding savi’s is easy, droid depot might be a bit hard.


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

Gaugersaurus said:


> Personality chips are in the $15 range. If you want all kinds of extra accessories then I can see where they got the $200-300 range but you can get a complete working droid for $100. The backpacks aren’t even really necessary as they give you a cardboard carry case. They do have a BB unit that has either purple/pink on it


So, a decent unit costs less than I feared, but now I have to get two, one for my son's and one for my daughter. 
Decent real-person demo video of a BB unit in action where you can see the color against a brightly lit, white background. The color is very grape Kool-Aid.


----------



## kpd6901

If anyone has any stroller experience, or at least have the opportunity to notice someone else's stroller experience, can someone please post where we might find stroller parking areas? I heard it is limited, and rightly so, but any info on that front would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!!


----------



## beachdreamr1229

Could someone please let me know what the check-in process looks like for 8AM reservations?  How early should we plan on getting to the parks and when will they let us in the park to check in?  Trying to decide of we should get a hotel for the night before or just drive down that morning.  Thanks!


----------



## dina444444

beachdreamr1229 said:


> Could someone please let me know what the check-in process looks like for 8AM reservations?  How early should we plan on getting to the parks and when will they let us in the park to check in?  Trying to decide of we should get a hotel for the night before or just drive down that morning.  Thanks!


You can check in starting at 6am. I recommend being there then.


----------



## beachdreamr1229

dina444444 said:


> You can check in starting at 6am. I recommend being there then.



Thank you!


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

So I guess we won't really know how it'll be later on until a week passes, but how has rope drop been for the park outside of SWGE? What time have you guys arrived for rope drop and how many rides have you gotten done in the typical "short line morning" period?

Also does spending 11:30am-2pm in SWGE sound like enough time out of a 11am-3pm reservation? We're interested only in the C3PO at droid depot, some of the merchandise in stores (toymaker store specifically, but other stores as well that we might wander into), blue milk, and the ride. Right now I have us using mobile ordering to get blue milk once we enter, doing some shopping, hopping on the Falcon ride single rider (but standby if wait is short enough), then heading out at 2pm-ish for a lunch reservation.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I’d still book.
> 
> They’ve published “NO STANDBY LINE” so many places (including all of the traffic signs around the resort) that I just don’t see them implementing one.  They’d lose out on even more hotel sales - I mean, we’d cancel our hotel reservation that we booked to get my husband in (he had a work conflict come up and can’t make our free reservation anymore).  They’d piss off a lot of people.
> 
> They might do something to try to get more people into the *parks* if the current deadness continues.  But I don’t see that extending to getting more people into SWGE.  I could be wrong!  But I just don’t see how that would make a lot of sense for them.



That is what I'm counting on. I'm going to screenshot the "no standby line" stuff so that if they change something I can cancel or complain, LOL. Probably won't help but makes me feel better 



Angrose said:


> I would be so upset if they did this. The only reason we’re going now is to avoid the mad crush of people! Why would I pay to stay onsite for a SWGE reservation if I could get in for free via standby? If we decide not to go I’d have to cancel my hotel reservation tonight to avoid penalty. Ugh!



That's the only reason we are going to go now, too. We've had existing reservations for July 2-4 and Dec. 22-25. The only reason I'm booking for Thursday is because of the manageable crowd reports. It's going to end up costing me, but I hope it will be worth it. 



kpd6901 said:


> Check for sources other than hearsay and speculation on someone's fb group before doing something like that. I highly doubt Disney would do something like this that would have major PR issues for everyone else who already booked their stays, too.



I hope you are right. The reports I'd mentioned before on another board were from alleged CM. But we know how those kind of reports go. 



dina444444 said:


> Thought I would write up our experience. We had 3 reservations between day 1 and day 2. I'm also going back on Saturday with another friend.
> 
> *PPH Check In:*
> Checked in around 2:15pm on Thursday afternoon. They confirmed names on the room and directed us to the conference room they had set up to make any changes to the SWGE reservation. They did not charge an additional fee for adults 3, 4, and 5 which was nice. Only 2 of us were actually staying the room but we had another friend join (was with us for all reservations) and I had 2 relatives that came with us just for the hotel reservation. After that we hung out at the hotel for a bit, went in to Disneyland, had dinner at Surfside lounge, and then called it early to head to bed.
> 
> *Day One
> 
> 8am - 12pm Reservation*
> We left our hotel room at 5:40 and walked to the security tent for DLH/DTD. Waited a few minutes since only one tent was open and there were a couple of people in front of us. We were in the Disneyland gates just before 6am, there was no wait to get in (Sidenote: Maxpass didn't work for anyone in our party until we exited and re-entered Disneyland after our SWGE reservation since the system didn't catch that we entered when we did). After that we were directed up the Main Street bypass to head to launch bay to check in. They were sending the merch buyers down Main Street. We got held by Plaza Inn right at about 6am as they moved the merch people to wait on the ramp and outside area for the second level of launch bay. after they passed they had us go to the check in line. We waited about 20ish minutes to check in. It wen super smoothly. They scanned the QR codes, checked all of our IDs, put on the wristbands and then sent us on our way. On our way out they were scanning the QR code on the wristbands. After that they were holding us by the Matterhorn till they walked us over to the entrance about 10/15 minutes before 8am.
> 
> We got walked in on the Main Entrance, which is the big thunder side of the trail. We were held there for a few moments and then they did a countdown and let us in. Our group headed straight for Smugglers. We waited about 20/25 minutes to ride. After that we split up and explored a bit. Some of our group got in line for Savi's and one person built a droid. We also checked out the shops and some of the dinning, I didn't eat anything though. For Savi's it took a little over an hour to get to the register and pay and be given a return time which was an hour from then. Before that we got a second ride in on Smugglers and it was less than a 10 minute wait. We then walked around some more before returning to Savi's. We then waited about 40 minutes after checking in to go in for the expierence. After we finished it was about 12:30 and I was ready for a nap so we started make our way out.
> 
> Our group completely split at this point. Two of us went to launch bay to check out the merch there. We waited about 15/20 minutes to get into the shop. They still had the LE pin set I wanted to pick up which made me happy. After that I grabbed lunch in DCA, got a ride in on GRR, and then went to take a nap.
> 
> *8pm - 12am Reservation*
> We headed back into Disneyland around 5:30pm. My first stop was in the shops to get more of the LR merchandise (Was picking up pieces for friends and to donate to the Dis GKTW auction). We then went to launch bay to check in for our reservation. We waited about 5/10 minutes to check in and it was the same process as above. After that we kind of just hung out till our reservation time. In the morning we pre made a mobile order for Docking Bay 7 that was for the very beginning of our reservation time so we would eat during the overlap of the two reservation times. We entered the land right at 8pm and headed straight to eat dinner. After dinner I road Falcon via single rider then we just walked around. We did watch the fireworks which the view from Batuu is absolutely insane, best fireworks view but no music/projections and they don't dim the lights. I got a few more single rider rides in on Smugglers and called it a night and got back to my room just after midnight.
> 
> *Day Two
> 
> 11am - 3pm Reservation*
> We got to the parks at about 8:45ish that day. Made some merch stops again, they still had all of the LR merch available all over the place. We checked in for our reservation and then 2 of us headed over to DCA to ride Soarin twice. We then headed back to Disneyland. I went and got a ride in on Hyperspace via the single rider line. Realized about 25 minutes before we were suppose to head into SWGE that I had left some stuff in our room and check out was at 11am so I hightailed it back to the room to get the stuff and then made it back into SWGE at about 11:25am. Before we entered the parks we did mobile order for lunch. We ate lunch at Docking Bay 7 and then walked around a bit. I got some single rider rides in on Smugglers and we did it twice via the standby line with minimal waits each time. I left the land at about 2:30ish with one friend while the other stayed behind. We then headed over to DCA to get some rides in before I had to take my friend to the airport and headed home
> 
> *Overall Thoughts*
> 
> I am thoroughly exhausted and sore today but I had a fabulous time in SWGE. Disney did a wonderful job with the land and I can't wait to see it again next week.



Thank you so much for taking the time to post about your experience. Sounds amazing. Any thoughts on whether specific time slots are better or worse? I'm not sure I'll have any choice, but I'd love to know your thoughts. Thanks!!!


----------



## midnight star

Gaugersaurus said:


> I will say that these lightsabers are very heavy duty and not something I would personally get for a child.


How old would you say the lightsabers would be good for? Coworker has a 7 year old son who is obsessed. Is that too young? Do they have cheaper options available inside SWGE just in case?


----------



## dina444444

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> That is what I'm counting on. I'm going to screenshot the "no standby line" stuff so that if they change something I can cancel or complain, LOL. Probably won't help but makes me feel better
> 
> 
> 
> That's the only reason we are going to go now, too. We've had existing reservations for July 2-4 and Dec. 22-25. The only reason I'm booking for Thursday is because of the manageable crowd reports. It's going to end up costing me, but I hope it will be worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you are right. The reports I'd mentioned before on another board were from alleged CM. But we know how those kind of reports go.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for taking the time to post about your experience. Sounds amazing. Any thoughts on whether specific time slots are better or worse? I'm not sure I'll have any choice, but I'd love to know your thoughts. Thanks!!!


I think the 8am and 8pm are the best in terms of crossover hours, but 8am starts out on a clean slate if that makes sense.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

midnight star said:


> How old would you say the lightsabers would be good for? Coworker has a 7 year old son who is obsessed. Is that too young? Do they have cheaper options available inside SWGE just in case?


The Savi’s one are more on the collectible side than I would give to anyone under 12ish. They have cheaper plastic replica blade options that are somewhere between savis and the cheap ones that are available in Tomorrowland. I think they had Kylo and yoda ones but I didn’t look at the prices


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

dina444444 said:


> I think the 8am and 8pm are the best in terms of crossover hours, but 8am starts out on a clean slate if that makes sense.


It does indeed. Thanks! I'm not sure i'll have a choice, but I was trying to figure out whether it was "worth" getting up super early on our one-night stay to try for the 8 am slot. Sounds as if it might be.


----------



## Jedi Mouse

5/31/19 . Lunch

1.  Docking Bay 7 Food and Cargo
2.  We ordered:
            -  Felucian Garden Spread (Falafel, Hummus and Pita)
            -  Smoked Kaadu Ribs (Pork Ribs w/ Blueberry Corn Muffin)
            -  Fried Endorian Tip-Yip (Fried Chicken w/ Mashed Potatoes)
3.  I would eat here again, it's a better than average counter service restaurant.  The Kaadu Ribs were okay, it's country style rib with lots of small bones.  The muffin was light and fluffy (a little too much IMO) and a little bland.  The Tip-Yip was very good, the chicken was juicy and had a nice crust and the potatoes were fine.  The Felucian Garden Spread was also good and a nice value.  The falafel was decent and the hummus was pretty good.  If we went back, my wife and I would probably split the Garden Spread and try the Yobshrimp Noodle Salad and the kids would go with the Tip-Yip and Ribs again.


----------



## l4dyj8

beachdreamr1229 said:


> Could someone please let me know what the check-in process looks like for 8AM reservations?  How early should we plan on getting to the parks and when will they let us in the park to check in?  Trying to decide of we should get a hotel for the night before or just drive down that morning.  Thanks!


We left DLH at 7. (For today, Sunday 6/2) We were totally fine with time. You aren’t first in line by any means but check in is easy. Obviously not front in line for anything.

At the turnstile you have to find the entrance to Special Events at the other end so they let you through. You’ll see lines for regular guests. Go past them. Cast members will direct you through


----------



## l4dyj8

kpd6901 said:


> If anyone has any stroller experience, or at least have the opportunity to notice someone else's stroller experience, can someone please post where we might find stroller parking areas? I heard it is limited, and rightly so, but any info on that front would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!!


There’s plenty of stroller parking. I would say the tricky part is finding ramps. More so because, since it’s all new, Im not sure where to go and you are sort of following the herd the second you walk in.

There’s parking next to the entrance of MFSR. To the left, near the ramp.

The Resistence area is open. Doesn’t obstruct photo opps and is well marked for strollers.

It rained this morning, so everything was a bit scattered. We may have seen more strollers under walkways just to stay dry. But there’s plenty of designated spots to park.


----------



## EmJ

Jedi Mouse said:


> 5/31/19 . Lunch
> 
> 1.  Docking Bay 7 Food and Cargo
> 2.  We ordered:
> -  Felucian Garden Spread (Falafel, Hummus and Pita)
> -  Smoked Kaadu Ribs (Pork Ribs w/ Blueberry Corn Muffin)
> -  Fried Endorian Tip-Yip (Fried Chicken w/ Mashed Potatoes)
> 3.  I would eat here again, it's a better than average counter service restaurant.  The Kaadu Ribs were okay, it's country style rib with lots of small bones.  The muffin was light and fluffy (a little too much IMO) and a little bland.  The Tip-Yip was very good, the chicken was juicy and had a nice crust and the potatoes were fine.  The Felucian Garden Spread was also good and a nice value.  The falafel was decent and the hummus was pretty good.  If we went back, my wife and I would probably split the Garden Spread and try the Yobshrimp Noodle Salad and the kids would go with the Tip=Yip and Ribs again.


Thank you! You get the first review golden star award  How old were the children who were dining?


----------



## Jedi Mouse

EmJ said:


> Thank you! You get the first review golden star award  How old were the children who were dining?


Daughter 10 and Son 12.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

midnight star said:


> How old would you say the lightsabers would be good for? Coworker has a 7 year old son who is obsessed. Is that too young? Do they have cheaper options available inside SWGE just in case?


I haven't been to Galaxy's Edge yet, but have some experience with high end replica lightsabers.  It's not that a 7 year old is too young, it's more that Savi's is a very expensive experience that may not be right for a child.  

In April 2017, I bought the Skywalker replica (Anakin in the prequels, Luke in the original trilogy, and Rey in the sequel trilogy) lightsaber at Walt Disney World that was around $175.  It's a metallic hilt with a detachable LED blade.  The description of the lightsabers sold in Savi's are nearly identical to the one I purchased at Disney World and they are $200.  For lack of a better word, this is not a toy lightsaber to play with.  The box that mine came in says 8+ as the age range.  Honestly, I only let my nephews even touch this lightsaber under my supervision and only after they've regularly demonstrated the maturity to me that they respect items belonging to other people and realize that it's a privilege to play with this lightsaber as opposed to a right.  Most of the time when I play Star Wars with my nephews, we use plastic lightsabers and have a great time.  

I'm not trying to convince anyone here to not allow a child to do the build your own lightsaber experience.  I just hope that people understand that the $200 price point is because we are talking about a high end prop replica that may not be right for a child or may be more than a parent wants to spend.  As @Gaugersaurus said, there is a build your own lightsaber station in Tomorrowland that is perfect for children.  



Gaugersaurus said:


> The Savi’s one are more on the collectible side than I would give to anyone under 12ish. They have cheaper plastic replica blade options that are somewhere between savis and the cheap ones that are available in Tomorrowland. I think they had Kylo and yoda ones but I didn’t look at the prices


I think the prices on these build your own in Tomorrowland are around $30.  The children select their blade color and the pieces they want to use on the hilt.  They can also use multiple colors if they choose the right kind of hilt (such as Kylo Ren or Darth Maul).  There are also plenty of other non movie plastic hilts available for children to choose from.  They light up if you purchase batteries for them as well. 

Obviously, the ones sold in Savi's look incredible and much more movie real than the toy ones sold in Tomorrowland, but to get that level of realism means paying a lot more.  The build your own outside Star Tours is also a hands on experience where gift shop CMs assist the children.  And it can be done in 5-10 minutes as opposed to the hours that people are waiting to build one in Savi's.  As an adult collector, I am excited to have the experience in Savi's.  But if I were buying lightsabers for my nephews, we're going to Tomorrowland.  Maybe if they still love Star Wars in 10-15 years, they can build their own in Savi's with me but given how quickly children's interests can change, they get plastic toy ones for now.  Of all the toys that I played with in childhood, only Star Wars still remains a part of my life today.  

Or seeing the very well done Transformers ride and walk around Transformers in Universal is nostalgic.  But Galaxy's Edge will be a dream fulfilled from childhood.  Both are well done, but only one still has meaning to me.


----------



## Lesley Wake

TigerlilyAJ said:


> After a third morning of googling through several blogs and articles falsely claiming to list *prices for droid parts*, I'm asking again for any information. Blasters? Personality chips? One blog said a properly outfitted droid would be more like "$200-300." Sound accurate? All I know now is $40 backpack, $100 basic build.
> *Color* question: one Instagram account showed a BB unit that was definitely in the bright pink-purple color family. I haven't seen that color in any other photos, though. Anything in that color range that will make my DD want her own, separate from a family unit?





midnight star said:


> Oops another question, sorry if this shows my Star Wars ignorance, but what types of personality chips are there? Like what do they make them do?





rteetz said:


> There are a bunch of them. They range from light side to dark side to neutral.





TigerlilyAJ said:


> So, a decent unit costs less than I feared, but now I have to get two, one for my son's and one for my daughter.
> Decent real-person demo video of a BB unit in action where you can see the color against a brightly lit, white background. The color is very grape Kool-Aid.


Some info about personality chips: they are $12.99 each. Discounts apply to these. 

There are 6 options. 2 each of Resistance, First Order, or Smuggler. They are different colors. A display is located on the wall under the chips where you can hear the different sounds and identify which one you want. There is also a sticker on the back which identifies which faction. 

The chip gives different sounds and also how the droids interact with the locations in the land-like being excited or scared. 

For the BB units, you install the chips by twisting the base apart and clicking it into the motor housing. Make sure to turn on and off again with a switch on the other side of the housing. 

The purple droid is definitely purple, but in the bright sunlight, can be pinker (these photos are in my living room, which doesn’t have the best light)

This is BB-531:
    

Video with original sounds





And chip sounds:


----------



## midnight star

Sleepless Knight said:


> I haven't been to Galaxy's Edge yet, but have some experience with high end replica lightsabers.  It's not that a 7 year old is too young, it's more that Savi's is a very expensive experience that may not be right for a child.
> 
> In April 2017, I bought the Skywalker replica (Anakin in the prequels, Luke in the original trilogy, and Rey in the sequel trilogy) lightsaber at Walt Disney World that was around $175.  It's a metallic hilt with a detachable LED blade.  The description of the lightsabers sold in Savi's are nearly identical to the one I purchased at Disney World and they are $200.  For lack of a better word, this is not a toy lightsaber to play with.  The box that mine came in says 8+ as the age range.  Honestly, I only let my nephews even touch this lightsaber under my supervision and only after they've regularly demonstrated the maturity to me that they respect items belonging to other people and realize that it's a privilege to play with this lightsaber as opposed to a right.  Most of the time when I play Star Wars with my nephews, we use plastic lightsabers and have a great time.
> 
> I'm not trying to convince anyone here to not allow a child to do the build your own lightsaber experience.  I just hope that people understand that the $200 price point is because we are talking about a high end prop replica that may not be right for a child or may be more than a parent wants to spend.  As @Gaugersaurus said, there is a build your own lightsaber station in Tomorrowland that is perfect for children.
> 
> I think the prices on these build your own in Tomorrowland are around $30.  The children select their blade color and the pieces they want to use on the hilt.  They can also use multiple colors if they choose the right kind of hilt (such as Kylo Ren or Darth Maul).  There are also plenty of other non movie plastic hilts available for children to choose from.  They light up if you purchase batteries for them as well.
> 
> Obviously, the ones sold in Savi's look incredible and much more movie real than the toy ones sold in Tomorrowland, but to get that level of realism means paying a lot more.  The build your own outside Star Tours is also a hands on experience where gift shop CMs assist the children.  And it can be done in 5-10 minutes as opposed to the hours that people are waiting to build one in Savi's.  As an adult collector, I am excited to have the experience in Savi's.  But if I were buying lightsabers for my nephews, we're going to Tomorrowland.  Maybe if they still love Star Wars in 10-15 years, they can build their own in Savi's with me but given how quickly children's interests can change, they get plastic toy ones for now.  Of all the toys that I played with in childhood, only Star Wars still remains a part of my life today.
> 
> Or seeing the very well done Transformers ride and walk around Transformers in Universal is nostalgic.  But Galaxy's Edge will be a dream fulfilled from childhood.  Both are well done, but only one still has meaning to me.


Thanks. I don't know anything about light sabers, but reading how it is, it sounded like an older kids/adult thing to do. He likes building things, and heard you can build one in a shop, so she was wondering if it would be wise to spend $200 for a 7 year old. I will tell her.


----------



## midnight star

Lesley Wake said:


> Some info about personality chips: they are $12.99 each. Discounts apply to these.
> 
> There are 6 options. 2 each of Resistance, First Order, or Smuggler. They are different colors. A display is located on the wall under the chips where you can hear the different sounds and identify which one you want. There is also a sticker on the back which identifies which faction.
> 
> The chip gives different sounds and also how the droids interact with the locations in the land-like being excited or scared.
> 
> For the BB units, you install the chips by twisting the base apart and clicking it into the motor housing. Make sure to turn on and off again with a switch on the other side of the housing.
> 
> The purple droid is definitely purple, but in the bright sunlight, can be pinker (these photos are in my living room, which doesn’t have the best light)
> 
> This is BB-531:
> View attachment 405864 View attachment 405865 View attachment 405862 View attachment 405863
> 
> Video with original sounds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And chip sounds:


Ah! How cute!!


----------



## mamapenguin

SteveNZ said:


> When the details of SW:GE were announced, it was widely reported that guests would build a "reputation" in the land - that crashing the Millenium Falcon would impact on the way Cast Members reacted to you, etc.
> 
> Has any of that panned out? If so, how does it work?


I could see that working in WDW because of the magic bands, but I don’t think that would work in DL.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

midnight star said:


> Thanks. I don't know anything about light sabers, but reading how it is, it sounded like an older kids/adult thing to do. He likes building things, and heard you can build one in a shop, so she was wondering if it would be wise to spend $200 for a 7 year old. I will tell her.


You're welcome.  Honestly, for a 7 year old, I think he'll have a great time building his own toy lightsaber in Tomorrowland.  Maybe it won't be quite the same as in Galaxy's Edge, but he can play with as rough as he wants to and his mom will not have to cringe every time she sees him whack that thing against a tree or drop it onto the floor.  Hopefully he will not follow my example and thrust it into the light fixture in the family room.  After that one, I was banned from playing with lightsabers indoors. 

Here's a better example of what I was trying to say above.

The link below is to the Deluxe Rey lightsaber sold at the parks that is most similar to the lightsabers sold at Savi's.  This one retails for $170.

https://www.shopdisney.com/rey-delu...VGLvsCh0heQSuEAQYASABEgJNyvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
If you zoom in on the pictures, you can clearly see the difference in the materials and the quality of them.  

This link is to a toy Rey lightsaber that can also be purchased in the parks.  

https://www.shopdisney.com/rey-ligh...Q4OTUwOTAwNTUxEAIaAklWIg1kZWZhdWx0X21vZGVsKAA
Honestly, it looks pretty good.  Certainly much more realistic than the lightsabers I played with as child.  But from the pictures alone, you can see that it is not even close to the same quality as the one I linked to above.  

Both lightsabers are the "same."  Same blade color, same character, same hilt design.  But they use very different materials.



mamapenguin said:


> I could see that working in WDW because of the magic bands, but I don’t think that would work in DL.


I think some of that will get worked out in Disneyland as well.  They can probably link it with the play Disney parks app.  Sounds like some of the interactive effect will be what the hallway of Falcon looks like after your turn piloting the ship depending on what happens. 

I also believe that some of what they're talking about isn't coming until the crowds we've seen this weekend are the norm without Disney having to restrict how many people they allow in the area.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

A


StarSpeckledSky said:


> So I guess we won't really know how it'll be later on until a week passes, but how has rope drop been for the park outside of SWGE? What time have you guys arrived for rope drop and how many rides have you gotten done in the typical "short line morning" period?
> 
> Also does spending 11:30am-2pm in SWGE sound like enough time out of a 11am-3pm reservation? We're interested only in the C3PO at droid depot, some of the merchandise in stores (toymaker store specifically, but other stores as well that we might wander into), blue milk, and the ride. Right now I have us using mobile ordering to get blue milk once we enter, doing some shopping, hopping on the Falcon ride single rider (but standby if wait is short enough), then heading out at 2pm-ish for a lunch reservation.


Are you the only one riding SR? Because I don’t think they will allow a 3-year-old to go in the single rider line FYI.


----------



## dina444444

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> A
> 
> Are you the only one riding SR? Because I don’t think they will allow a 3-year-old to go in the single rider line FYI.


Correct, you have to be at least 7 years old to use the single rider line.


----------



## Lesley Wake

mamapenguin said:


> I could see that working in WDW because of the magic bands, but I don’t think that would work in DL.


Via the app you do get points towards different factions. The points are via the jobs you complete and locations you hack. Maybe they will be able to use that more eventually.

(I don’t have many credits because I didn’t remember to have it open during my 10 times riding Smugglers! Argh!)


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Trigger pulled--all booked for Thursday night at the Disneyland Hotel. Super excited and hope they don't change anything this week. Now to wait for me reservation email... Thanks to all who helped and chimed in on everything. Much appreciated


----------



## dina444444

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Trigger pulled--all booked for Thursday night at the Disneyland Hotel. Super excited and hope they don't change anything this week. Now to wait for me reservation email... Thanks to all who helped and chimed in on everything. Much appreciated


You will likely get the email on Tuesday with the assignment


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

dina444444 said:


> You will likely get the email on Tuesday with the assignment


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## maichan

EmJ said:


> I don't think I'm senior enough to start a mega thread, lol, but would those who have visited SWGE be able to review their food, drink, and snack choices here? Looking at the menu and YouTube videos, it looks like there are so many interesting options not seen at other Disney locations. So I thought this could be fun (and help us latecomers decide what to try!). At a minimum, post:
> 
> 1. Where you ate/snacked/drank
> 2. What you had
> 3. Whether you would order it again
> 
> Bonus credits go to anyone describing what the food or drink was like, and/or posting photos


Got into Oga's Cantina. Didn't feel like ordering alcohol at 8am so the drinks were non-alcoholic.



*Blue Bantha* (Blue Milk topped with a Sugar Cookie)_ (left)_
This is the same flavor profile as the Blue Milk served at the Milk Stand except it's a more milky consistency whereas the one at the stand is more of a slushie. The viscosity is thicker than dairy milk so I can see why some might find that off-putting. It reminded me of a yogurt drink with a bit of tartness to it that I quite liked, but I actually preferred the flavor of the green milk if I had to choose one.

*Carbon Freeze* (Lemon Lime and Strawberry with Green Apple Popping Pearls) _(right)_
The bubbling popping pearls will make this drink a hit with kids (and Instagrammers). It was sweet, but not cloyingly so. I'd definitely recommend it to adults not looking to imbibe.

*Oga's Obsession* (Lemonade, Cotton Candy Flavor, and Blueberry Popping Pearls)
This is like teal jello with popping pearls in a petri-like dish. It's on the sweet side so it would be perfect for kids. It's darker colored in person than in the promotional photos, so my picture didn't come out as it looked almost black in the low Cantina light.

*Batuu Bits* (Snack Mix) _(below)_
This "galactic snack mix" is actually just an assortment of Asian snacks. There was wasabi-flavored fried nori (seaweed) and peas, arare (Japanese rice crackers), and crispy rice balls. I would totally order this again, but none of these items were exotic to me personally. If you are not familiar with Asian snacks or have picky eaters in your group, this may not be for them.


----------



## MikeRx

Did anyone with two distinct reservations actually get two SWGE reservations on consecutive days? We are looking at an unintended split stay PPH/DLH on the 14-16th due to availability. Based on other posts  some have gotten in several times in two days as a resort guest, internet reservation and guest of another reservation.
Mike


----------



## SylviaL

dina444444 said:


> *Day One
> 
> 8am - 12pm Reservation*
> We left our hotel room at 5:40 and walked to the security tent for DLH/DTD. Waited a few minutes since only one tent was open and there were a couple of people in front of us. We were in the Disneyland gates just before 6am, there was no wait to get in (Sidenote: Maxpass didn't work for anyone in our party until we exited and re-entered Disneyland after our SWGE reservation since the system didn't catch that we entered when we did)



I have an 8am-12pm reservation time during an EMH morning. We were planning to arrive at 6am to check-in and buy MaxPass. So, in order to use MaxPass, we will have to leave Disneyland and re-enter? Has anyone else had to do this? Or, after checking in, can we leave and re-enter for EMH--maybe then it will register? Thank you!


----------



## DBAZ

Kuzcotopia12 said:


> Thank you so much for posting this.  We have 8 am to noon next Sunday 6/9 and I'm worrying about what time to get to the gate.  I was planning on 6 to 6:30 am.  I hate not knowing exactly what to do!   I'm sure this has been asked/answered: do they have a special line for Star Wars reservations prior to entering the park?



Sorry for the delay in responding - someone else might have answered this already - we've been traveling and I haven't been keeping up with the threads.  Yes, there is a special entrance - the gates nearest Harbor Blvd.  We were there on a Early Magic Hour morning, and the reservation lines were separate from these lines.


----------



## EmJ

maichan said:


> Got into Oga's Cantina. Didn't feel like ordering alcohol at 8am so the drinks were non-alcoholic.
> 
> View attachment 405870
> 
> *Blue Bantha* (Blue Milk topped with a Sugar Cookie)_ (left)_
> This is the same flavor profile as the Blue Milk served at the Milk Stand except it's a more milky consistency whereas the one at the stand is more of a slushie. The viscosity is thicker than dairy milk so I can see why some might find that off-putting. It reminded me of a yogurt drink with a bit of tartness to it that I quite liked, but I actually preferred the flavor of the green milk if I had to choose one.
> 
> *Carbon Freeze* (Lemon Lime and Strawberry with Green Apple Popping Pearls) _(right)_
> The bubbling popping pearls will make this drink a hit with kids (and Instagrammers). It was sweet, but not cloyingly so. I'd definitely recommend it to adults not looking to imbibe.
> 
> *Oga's Obsession* (Lemonade, Cotton Candy Flavor, and Blueberry Popping Pearls)
> This is like teal jello with popping pearls in a petri-like dish. It's on the sweet side so it would be perfect for kids. It's darker colored in person than in the promotional photos, so my picture didn't come out as it looked almost black in the low Cantina light.
> 
> *Batuu Bits* (Snack Mix) _(below)_
> This "galactic snack mix" is actually just an assortment of Asian snacks. There was wasabi-flavored fried nori (seaweed) and peas, arare (Japanese rice crackers), and crispy rice balls. I would totally order this again, but none of these items were exotic to me personally. If you are not familiar with Asian snacks or have picky eaters in your group, this may not be for them.
> 
> View attachment 405869


The snack mix looks cool though!


----------



## Markolodeon

DBAZ said:


> Sorry for the delay in responding - someone else might have answered this already - we've been traveling and I haven't been keeping up with the threads.  Yes, there is a special entrance - the gates nearest Harbor Blvd.  We were there on a Early Magic Hour morning, and the reservation lines were separate from these lines.


Great to know, was wondering this too! At what point do they issue the wristbands? We’re planning to do the Fantasyland attractions until around 8:30-9:00AM, and then enter SWGE after the initial surge is over.   If the only place to get the wristbands is at the front gates then we’ll queue up there, but if there’s an option to get the wristbands inside the park that would be even better.


----------



## EmJ

Sleepless Knight said:


> I haven't been to Galaxy's Edge yet, but have some experience with high end replica lightsabers.  It's not that a 7 year old is too young, it's more that Savi's is a very expensive experience that may not be right for a child.
> 
> In April 2017, I bought the Skywalker replica (Anakin in the prequels, Luke in the original trilogy, and Rey in the sequel trilogy) lightsaber at Walt Disney World that was around $175.  It's a metallic hilt with a detachable LED blade.  The description of the lightsabers sold in Savi's are nearly identical to the one I purchased at Disney World and they are $200.  For lack of a better word, this is not a toy lightsaber to play with.  The box that mine came in says 8+ as the age range.  Honestly, I only let my nephews even touch this lightsaber under my supervision and only after they've regularly demonstrated the maturity to me that they respect items belonging to other people and realize that it's a privilege to play with this lightsaber as opposed to a right.  Most of the time when I play Star Wars with my nephews, we use plastic lightsabers and have a great time.
> 
> I'm not trying to convince anyone here to not allow a child to do the build your own lightsaber experience.  I just hope that people understand that the $200 price point is because we are talking about a high end prop replica that may not be right for a child or may be more than a parent wants to spend.  As @Gaugersaurus said, there is a build your own lightsaber station in Tomorrowland that is perfect for children.
> 
> I think the prices on these build your own in Tomorrowland are around $30.  The children select their blade color and the pieces they want to use on the hilt.  They can also use multiple colors if they choose the right kind of hilt (such as Kylo Ren or Darth Maul).  There are also plenty of other non movie plastic hilts available for children to choose from.  They light up if you purchase batteries for them as well.
> 
> Obviously, the ones sold in Savi's look incredible and much more movie real than the toy ones sold in Tomorrowland, but to get that level of realism means paying a lot more.  The build your own outside Star Tours is also a hands on experience where gift shop CMs assist the children.  And it can be done in 5-10 minutes as opposed to the hours that people are waiting to build one in Savi's.  As an adult collector, I am excited to have the experience in Savi's.  But if I were buying lightsabers for my nephews, we're going to Tomorrowland.  Maybe if they still love Star Wars in 10-15 years, they can build their own in Savi's with me but given how quickly children's interests can change, they get plastic toy ones for now.  Of all the toys that I played with in childhood, only Star Wars still remains a part of my life today.
> 
> Or seeing the very well done Transformers ride and walk around Transformers in Universal is nostalgic.  But Galaxy's Edge will be a dream fulfilled from childhood.  Both are well done, but only one still has meaning to me.


Thank you so much for your explanation of the build your own lightsaber for children! So far, my son is far more interested in the droids than the lightsabers, but I’m wondering if that will change once we get there and daddy has a lightsaber. The Tomorrowland ones sound perfect for him! Are they of a size that could realistically fit in standard luggage?


----------



## DBAZ

Markolodeon said:


> Great to know, was wondering this too! At what point do they issue the wristbands? We’re planning to do the Fantasyland attractions until around 8:30-9:00AM, and then enter SWGE after the initial surge is over.   If the only place to get the wristbands is at the front gates then we’ll queue up there, but if there’s an option to get the wristbands inside the park that would be even better.


They give you the wristbands at Launch Bay. We entered DL at 6:30 a.m. and followed the line directly to Launch Bay (cast members placed all along the route to keep us going as the park wasn't opened yet). We went through the process to get our wristbands and exited Launch Bay a few minutes before 7 a.m.  Then we were free to wander around Tomorrowland before the park opened. At 7 a.m. we could go on rides since they were open for Extra Magic Hour, or get in line to enter SWGE. I recommend the former if you want to do all the big experiences (Olga's, build a droid or light saber, etc.).


----------



## ghertz

What PhotoPass and magic shots are there in SWGE?  I"ve heard about a couple but haven't seen any examples.


----------



## Markolodeon

DBAZ said:


> They give you the wristbands at Launch Bay. We entered DL at 6:30 a.m. and followed the line directly to Launch Bay (cast members placed all along the route to keep us going as the park wasn't opened yet). We went through the process to get our wristbands and exited Launch Bay a few minutes before 7 a.m.  Then we were free to wander around Tomorrowland before the park opened. At 7 a.m. we could go on rides since they were open for Extra Magic Hour, or get in line to enter SWGE. I recommend the former if you want to do all the big experiences (Olga's, build a droid or light saber, etc.).


Thank you! We’re not really SW fans but curious to see what the new land looks like and ride MFSR once.  It sounds like there are two lines to initially get into DL, one for SWGE reservations that opens around 6:30am and then another for regular MM which I’m guessing opens at 7am.  Since we have reservations it probably makes sense to  go with the SWGE line and then once we have our wristbands hit up Fantasyland for an hour and a half or so. The earlier in the park the better!


----------



## DisPhanatic

I've tried to keep up on the posts and am so excited for our trip!  We have the 8 am - 12 pm reservation on 6/14, staying at the DLH.  I saw one MaxPass comment that has me concerned and I am hoping someone can help.

If the trends continue, my plan would be to arrive at 7 am (not a MM or EMH day).  We head to the launch bay and get our wrist bands then line up near the Matterhorn.  We'll get walked to the SWGE entrance and get admitted around 8 am.  We are not interested in light sabers or the cantina.  We want to ride the MF (I heard to wait until the 10-11 hour), get some swag, and just soak it in.

I saw someone say that they needed to exit and re-enter to get MaxPass to work.  I was hoping to stack some reservations for post-noon in DL.  Has anyone else had trouble with entering too early and not getting MaxPass to work?

Thanks - and any feedback on my plans, let me know.  First timer and beyond excited!


----------



## RomCom

So the special event last night was for IPW 2019 which is international inbound travel. I work in the travel industry and but in a different market BUT am facebook friends with people I've met that do work that market in addition to mine. The pictures from last night's event looked so cool and I am so jealous. 
(also to the person looking for magic shots go back a couple pages in this thread and I know someone mentioned an instagrammer that had good examples of the porg and monkey lizard shots)


----------



## Lesley Wake

DisPhanatic said:


> I've tried to keep up on the posts and am so excited for our trip!  We have the 8 am - 12 pm reservation on 6/14, staying at the DLH.  I saw one MaxPass comment that has me concerned and I am hoping someone can help.
> 
> If the trends continue, my plan would be to arrive at 7 am (not a MM or EMH day).  We head to the launch bay and get our wrist bands then line up near the Matterhorn.  We'll get walked to the SWGE entrance and get admitted around 8 am.  We are not interested in light sabers or the cantina.  We want to ride the MF (I heard to wait until the 10-11 hour), get some swag, and just soak it in.
> 
> I saw someone say that they needed to exit and re-enter to get MaxPass to work.  I was hoping to stack some reservations for post-noon in DL.  Has anyone else had trouble with entering too early and not getting MaxPass to work?
> 
> Thanks - and any feedback on my plans, let me know.  First timer and beyond excited!


Yes, we did have issues with Maxpass. We entered around 6am and none of our tickets worked for Maxpass until we exited and re-entered. My friend tried tweeting to Disneyland twitter but they weren’t really a help. I unfortunately don’t know if they will have it fixed yet or if 7am will be late enough. Best bet is to go to guest services if it doesn’t work and maybe they will help you out with some multi-experience FPs?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

People are saying on Twitter that even speed-walking straight to the Cantina, they never actually got a text to get in.  

I’m glad they changed the line-up system to texting, but they still need to do something to speed up the guest turnaround time. 

The Cantina was so amazing - my favorite part- and it makes me sad that so few people get to experience it!


----------



## FSUSammy

Anyone have an answer on how strollers are being handled inside SWGE? I'm assuming there is stroller parking for those going on the ride, but are they allowing strollers into the stores and Cantina by chance? My guess is no. 

Also, I know they are doing child swap for the ride. How does that work and is the person that is waiting back with the child  missing out on a lot of stuff that is visible only if you go through the line???


----------



## Lesley Wake

FSUSammy said:


> Anyone have an answer on how strollers are being handled inside SWGE? I'm assuming there is stroller parking for those going on the ride, but are they allowing strollers into the stores and Cantina by chance? My guess is no.
> 
> Also, I know they are doing child swap for the ride. How does that work and is the person that is waiting back with the child  missing out on a lot of stuff that is visible only if you go through the line???


For strollers there really isn’t room in the stores. They are pretty small and crowded. There is plenty of stroller parking outside, though to be honest, I didn’t see many in general!


----------



## FSUSammy

Lesley Wake said:


> For strollers there really isn’t room in the stores. They are pretty small and crowded. There is plenty of stroller parking outside, though to be honest, I didn’t see many in general!



Thank you! Good to know! I'm bringing my baby carrier as well into the park so I'll make sure to use that to navigate the stores inside SWGE.


----------



## dina444444

SylviaL said:


> I have an 8am-12pm reservation time during an EMH morning. We were planning to arrive at 6am to check-in and buy MaxPass. So, in order to use MaxPass, we will have to leave Disneyland and re-enter? Has anyone else had to do this? Or, after checking in, can we leave and re-enter for EMH--maybe then it will register? Thank you!


I don’t know. This was a day one issue and we entered before 6am. They may have already fixed this.


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> A
> 
> Are you the only one riding SR? Because I don’t think they will allow a 3-year-old to go in the single rider line FYI.


Haha I'm the only one riding. My dad will be with my sister. She's tall enough to ride but the ride would probably be too much for her!


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

Does checking in early have an effect on lines or whatever inside SWGE?


----------



## dieumeye

dina444444 said:


> I don’t know. This was a day one issue and we entered before 6am. They may have already fixed this.


In park now (Monday, 6:50am). I scanned in just past 6am this morning. I just booked a FP on the app without issue. So maybe they’ve fixed it?


----------



## disEAR

So if we have 8am reservations and MaxPass we’ll have to leave the park and reenter to activate the MaxPass after park open? 

Can anyone else speak to this??


----------



## disEAR

dieumeye said:


> In park now (Monday, 6:50am). I scanned in just past 6am this morning. I just booked a FP on the app without issue. So maybe they’ve fixed it?


Hope so!


----------



## dina444444

dieumeye said:


> In park now (Monday, 6:50am). I scanned in just past 6am this morning. I just booked a FP on the app without issue. So maybe they’ve fixed it?


Then it def sounds like they fixed it.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

StarSpeckledSky said:


> Does checking in early have an effect on lines or whatever inside SWGE?


Checking in early wont have any effect on SWGE but I would definitely check in before your reservation time starts. I don't think the line lasted more than 5-10 mins when I was there Friday night. They lead you into SWGE rope drop style starting about 30 mins before your time slot opens with a couple "checkpoints" along the way to keep crowds from overflowing into walkways around critter country.


----------



## cinderlexa's mom

Love to hear more experiences with checking in for wrist band & then squeezeing in a few Fantasyland rides during EMH or MM, whatever it is called.

We don't care about the cantina or souvenir building opportunities & it's our only DL MM chance...anyone else have tips on how to get out of Tomorrowland & into the hub for line up?

This is for an 8AM reservation


----------



## Alli76

Question about the droid building.... Do you have to purchase a personality chip??  If not what does droid do without vs. with?


----------



## Kuzcotopia12

DBAZ said:


> Sorry for the delay in responding - someone else might have answered this already - we've been traveling and I haven't been keeping up with the threads.  Yes, there is a special entrance - the gates nearest Harbor Blvd.  We were there on a Early Magic Hour morning, and the reservation lines were separate from these lines.


Thank you!


----------



## SylviaL

dieumeye said:


> In park now (Monday, 6:50am). I scanned in just past 6am this morning. I just booked a FP on the app without issue. So maybe they’ve fixed it?


Thank you for sharing. And thanks to everyone for sharing their experiences.


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

Gaugersaurus said:


> Checking in early wont have any effect on SWGE but I would definitely check in before your reservation time starts. I don't think the line lasted more than 5-10 mins when I was there Friday night. They lead you into SWGE rope drop style starting about 30 mins before your time slot opens with a couple "checkpoints" along the way to keep crowds from overflowing into walkways around critter country.


Even if you don't have the 8am slot?


----------



## Gaugersaurus

StarSpeckledSky said:


> Even if you don't have the 8am slot?


Once you check in you're free to enjoy the park until your time slot opens. If you head to critter country early and get in line to be in right when the reservation opens then it's done rope drop style.


----------



## FoolishMortal1000

Tink1987 said:


> That is $17.99.


Hey do you happen to know if you can actually use the glasses included in the serving tray? from the side it appears it has green milk in it or is that just painted or on the sides?


----------



## midnight star

Alli76 said:


> Question about the droid building.... Do you have to purchase a personality chip??  If not what does droid do without vs. with?


I want to know this as well. The personality chips sound cool, but for some reason I thought the droid would talk with it lol. But it just makes sounds. What does it do without the personality chips in them?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

If anyone going to SWGE today can ask CMs about using DAS and report back, I would very much appreciate it! Also, does "free cups of ice water at most CS locations" apply in GE? Someone up thread was wondering about how hot it could get later this summer inside the new land and for those sensitive to heat, free ice water could help. If the free cups aren't going to be available, knowing to bring their own would be helpful, too. TIA!


----------



## Tink1987

FoolishMortal1000 said:


> Hey do you happen to know if you can actually use the glasses included in the serving tray? from the side it appears it has green milk in it or is that just painted or on the sides?



No you can’t, it’s a small plastic clip around with tiny plastic glasses filled with green painted milk and I think blue in some. Would be so cool if they did an actual one that could hold shot glasses. But the build an R2 series wouldn’t be able to hold it anyway.


----------



## Sleepless Knight

EmJ said:


> The Tomorrowland ones sound perfect for him! Are they of a size that could realistically fit in standard luggage?


I'm glad I was able to help explain the difference between the lightsabers.  As for fitting in standard luggage, I believe so.  If memory serves from when my nephew built one a year ago, the blades are semi collapsible.  Meaning the blade will collapse about 3/4 of the way, so part of the blade will still stick out at all times.  If he has his heart set on a collapsible blade, I think they still sell light up prebuilt collapsible blade lightsabers where the blade will fit entirely inside the hilt when collapsed.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Question for all SW fans out there: DH would like a DVD set of the SW movies, and I would like to surprise him with a good set (not the most expensive collectible set, but is there a "gold standard" set?). What should I be looking at on Amazon.com (or is there someplace else I should look?) and how much should I be expecting to spend? (Our SWGE date is toward the end of the reservation period, so I have a little time, if using Amazon, to get his surprise.)


----------



## FoolishMortal1000

ahh that's unfortunate! Thanks for the follow up I wont be there until December at the Disney World location, maybe they'll have something like that by then. or maybe little disposable shot glasses could fit in it.


----------



## FoolishMortal1000

Tink1987 said:


> No you can’t, it’s a small plastic clip around with tiny plastic glasses filled with green painted milk and I think blue in some. Would be so cool if they did an actual one that could hold shot glasses. But the build an R2 series wouldn’t be able to hold it anyway.



ahh that's unfortunate! Thanks for the follow up I wont be there until December at the Disney World location, maybe they'll have something like that by then. or maybe little disposable shot glasses could fit in it.


----------



## bcdisney

Sleepless Knight said:


> I'm glad I was able to help explain the difference between the lightsabers.  As for fitting in standard luggage, I believe so.  If memory serves from when my nephew built one a year ago, the blades are semi collapsible.  Meaning the blade will collapse about 3/4 of the way, so part of the blade will still stick out at all times.  If he has his heart set on a collapsible blade, I think they still sell light up prebuilt collapsible blade lightsabers where the blade will fit entirely inside the hilt when collapsed.


A great option that my son got is the Mickey Mouse lightsaber which does collapse all the way and makes the cool whooshing sounds (which the other ones make too). Plus it has mickey head shapes worked into the hilt and the buttons. My son got one and he loves it.
And you can point out that it’s only available at Disneyland (or Disney World I suppose).
And it’s $10 cheaper than the build-your-own $30 vs. $40 for the build-your-own. 
The advantage of the build your own though is that you can take it apart and rebuild it over and over again.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

theluckyrabbit said:


> Question for all SW fans out there: DH would like a DVD set of the SW movies, and I would like to surprise him with a good set (not the most expensive collectible set, but is there a "gold standard" set?). What should I be looking at on Amazon.com (or is there someplace else I should look?) and how much should I be expecting to spend? (Our SWGE date is toward the end of the reservation period, so I have a little time, if using Amazon, to get his surprise.)


They have the blu-ray and dvd boxed sets of the original & prequel trilogies for about $35 a piece, and episodes 7 & 8 should run about $25 each for blu-ray. I'd say $100-125 total depending on what format you get. Another option is episodes 1-6 box set blu-ray for about $80. You can also check any major retailer (target, walmart, best buy, etc.) and pick them all up for about the same price as direct from amazon.


----------



## DisPhanatic

Lesley Wake said:


> Yes, we did have issues with Maxpass. We entered around 6am and none of our tickets worked for Maxpass until we exited and re-entered. My friend tried tweeting to Disneyland twitter but they weren’t really a help. I unfortunately don’t know if they will have it fixed yet or if 7am will be late enough. Best bet is to go to guest services if it doesn’t work and maybe they will help you out with some multi-experience FPs?



Thank you for the feedback!  It sounds like this has been fixed from other posters - I sure hope so!  If anyone else has experience with the 8 am slot and MaxPass, I would love to know.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Gaugersaurus said:


> They have the blu-ray and dvd boxed sets of the original & prequel trilogies for about $35 a piece, and episodes 7 & 8 should run about $25 each for blu-ray. I'd say $100-125 total depending on what format you get. Another option is episodes 1-6 box set blu-ray for about $80. You can also check any major retailer (target, walmart, best buy, etc.) and pick them all up for about the same price as direct from amazon.


Is there any one set that is considered better (e.g. better director's cut, better bonus material, etc.) than the others?


----------



## Gaugersaurus

theluckyrabbit said:


> Is there any one set that is considered better (e.g. better director's cut, better bonus material, etc.) than the others?


If you ask some they'll say the "best" is the original release of the VHS before Lucas went back and added things. To me I think everything they offer right now is of similar quality with the only real difference being packaging but I also don't pay much attention to the "exclusive" bonus material in each set (not that it stops me from purchasing when a new "set" is released)


----------



## Skyegirl1999

theluckyrabbit said:


> If anyone going to SWGE today can ask CMs about using DAS and report back, I would very much appreciate it! Also, does "free cups of ice water at most CS locations" apply in GE? Someone up thread was wondering about how hot it could get later this summer inside the new land and for those sensitive to heat, free ice water could help. If the free cups aren't going to be available, knowing to bring their own would be helpful, too. TIA!


I got free water cups at Docking Bay on Friday.  They had them sitting out like they do at all the other places.  Aren’t they required by law to offer free water?


----------



## DisneylandNerd

Does anyone know if they start serving alcohol right when Olga's opens up at 8am? or do they went until 1030 like DACA does?


----------



## Gaugersaurus

DisneylandNerd said:


> Does anyone know if they start serving alcohol right when Olga's opens up at 8am? or do they went until 1030 like DACA does?


Most have reported that the whole menu is available right at opening.


----------



## bcdisney

theluckyrabbit said:


> Is there any one set that is considered better (e.g. better director's cut, better bonus material, etc.) than the others?


Here is the latest definitive set with lots of cool special features. 
Star Wars: The Complete Saga (Episodes I-VI) (Packaging May Vary) [Blu-ray] https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZSJ212/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_RLu9CbMZG7P9V


----------



## ImDMous

Gaugersaurus said:


> If you ask some they'll say the "best" is the original release of the VHS before Lucas went back and added things. To me I think everything they offer right now is of similar quality with the only real difference being packaging but I also don't pay much attention to the "exclusive" bonus material in each set (not that it stops me from purchasing when a new "set" is released)



The original trilogy VHS is indeed the best, before Lucas went through and added all the weird cutesy stuff.    These have been digitized, restored to their theatrical release quality and look amazing and can be downloaded (legally only if you already own some version of them).  They are called Harmy's Despecialized Edition.  That's the only version we watch ....  because we're just that geeky.  But we probably own several different versions and I also don't pay attention to any special content.


----------



## dina444444

midnight star said:


> I want to know this as well. The personality chips sound cool, but for some reason I thought the droid would talk with it lol. But it just makes sounds. What does it do without the personality chips in them?


The chips are an added upcharge.


----------



## dina444444

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I got free water cups at Docking Bay on Friday.  They had them sitting out like they do at all the other places.  Aren’t they required by law to offer free water?


The land also has water bottle refill stations at each set of drinking fountains.


----------



## midnight star

dina444444 said:


> The chips are an added upcharge.


I know that, but without one, will the droid only move or make noises?


----------



## dina444444

midnight star said:


> I know that, but without one, will the droid only move or make noises?


It still makes noise without it. My friend bought one and didn’t put the chip in it until later and it made noise without it.


----------



## midnight star

dina444444 said:


> It still makes noise without it. My friend bought one and didn’t put the chip in it until later and it made noise without it.


Thanks. I might just get a basic droid then inside of the backpack. The chips sound cool, but since I don't really get the difference in the personalities, I'll just keep it simple.


----------



## Charade67

PandoraPreview said:


> I can't imagine the 8PM slot _not_ being the best possible time. I walked around for an hour just exploring. I rode Smuggler's Run 8 times, with the only wait being the first time. I could have rode 50 tines single rider if I wanted. Only one time was there someone ahead of me in single rider.


We have an 8PM reservation on June 9. I can’t wait.


----------



## Lifeinabox

Hi, new here and appreciate the wealth of information already shared.  We have a 6/11 8am reservation.

Can anyone share how they handle handicap access on MFSR?  And how accessible is SWGE in general?

I tore my Achilles a couple weeks back but determined to keep my promise to the kids.  Will be on one of those EV scooters and nervous in general since I’ve never been disabled while at DL.  Thanks.


----------



## pharmama

midnight star said:


> I know that, but without one, will the droid only move or make noises?



This thread moves fast and furious but user Lesley Wake posted two videos earlier of a droid with and without one of the Resistance chips:
https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-superthread-swge-opening-may-31st.3738392/post-60684418


----------



## midnight star

pharmama said:


> This thread moves fast and furious but user Lesley Wake posted two videos earlier of a droid with and without one of the Resistance chips:
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-superthread-swge-opening-may-31st.3738392/post-60684418


Oh! Thanks! I saw her video, but didn't realize when she put "original sound", it meant the sound without the chip. I will get a droid without the chip then! 

Sidenote: wow, I really sound so dumb when it comes to all of this stuff lol Thanks everyone for bearing with me through all of these questions. I've been watching videos, but it helps when people explain it out.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

midnight star said:


> Oh! Thanks! I saw her video, but didn't realize when she put "original sound", it meant the sound without the chip. I will get a droid without the chip then!
> 
> Sidenote: wow, I really sound so dumb when it comes to all of this stuff lol Thanks everyone for bearing with me through all of these questions. I've been watching videos, but it helps when people explain it out.


My understanding is that some of it has to do with how they behave in the land itself - like, the Resistance droids get upset in the First Order area.  We saw a few people sending their droids around the different areas and discussing stuff like that.


----------



## dina444444

Lifeinabox said:


> Hi, new here and appreciate the wealth of information already shared.  We have a 6/11 8am reservation.
> 
> Can anyone share how they handle handicap access on MFSR?  And how accessible is SWGE in general?
> 
> I tore my Achilles a couple weeks back but determined to keep my promise to the kids.  Will be on one of those EV scooters and nervous in general since I’ve never been disabled while at DL.  Thanks.


Everything is accessible. At falcon they may send you up the FP ramp and if you need extra time to load you’ll likely be directed to the ADA pod. Unfortunately the single rider line has stairs so that would be out for you.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I got free water cups at Docking Bay on Friday.  They had them sitting out like they do at all the other places.  Aren’t they required by law to offer free water?


Thank you!



dina444444 said:


> The land also has water bottle refill stations at each set of drinking fountains.


Thank you!



midnight star said:


> ... Sidenote: wow, I really sound so dumb when it comes to all of this stuff lol Thanks everyone for bearing with me through all of these questions. I've been watching videos, but it helps when people explain it out.


You don't sound dumb at all! Thank you for being brave enough to ask what many of us are thinking right along with you! And all the explaining (and photos and videos) are a huge part of the beauty of these boards! I totally agree that all the explanation, especially from a first hand experience POV, really helps.


----------



## endoux

I have heard that the droids interact with each other. Does any one have experience with that? And if so, do personality chips make a difference here?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Lifeinabox said:


> Hi, new here and appreciate the wealth of information already shared.  We have a 6/11 8am reservation.
> 
> Can anyone share how they handle handicap access on MFSR?  And how accessible is SWGE in general?
> 
> I tore my Achilles a couple weeks back but determined to keep my promise to the kids.  Will be on one of those EV scooters and nervous in general since I’ve never been disabled while at DL.  Thanks.


It has been reported that there is an Information Kiosk inside GE near the Big Thunder Trail/Frontierland entrance. If you need any assistance or have any questions about accessibility during your reservation window, you can ask CMs once you get to GE.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Gaugersaurus said:


> They have the blu-ray and dvd boxed sets of the original & prequel trilogies for about $35 a piece, and episodes 7 & 8 should run about $25 each for blu-ray. I'd say $100-125 total depending on what format you get. Another option is episodes 1-6 box set blu-ray for about $80. You can also check any major retailer (target, walmart, best buy, etc.) and pick them all up for about the same price as direct from amazon.





bcdisney said:


> Here is the latest definitive set with lots of cool special features.
> Star Wars: The Complete Saga (Episodes I-VI) (Packaging May Vary) [Blu-ray] https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZSJ212/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_RLu9CbMZG7P9V





ImDMous said:


> The original trilogy VHS is indeed the best, before Lucas went through and added all the weird cutesy stuff.    These have been digitized, restored to their theatrical release quality and look amazing and can be downloaded (legally only if you already own some version of them).  They are called Harmy's Despecialized Edition.  That's the only version we watch ....  because we're just that geeky.  But we probably own several different versions and I also don't pay attention to any special content.


Very helpful information -- thank you, all!


----------



## Tink1987

midnight star said:


> Oh! Thanks! I saw her video, but didn't realize when she put "original sound", it meant the sound without the chip. I will get a droid without the chip then!
> 
> Sidenote: wow, I really sound so dumb when it comes to all of this stuff lol Thanks everyone for bearing with me through all of these questions. I've been watching videos, but it helps when people explain it out.



Not dumb at all, ask everything and anything you want!


----------



## maichan

DisPhanatic said:


> Thank you for the feedback!  It sounds like this has been fixed from other posters - I sure hope so!  If anyone else has experience with the 8 am slot and MaxPass, I would love to know.


I entered the park on 6/1 around 6:20am on an EMH day and MaxPass worked just fine. The Fastpass distribution started allowing me to book after 7am (it might've worked earlier but I didn't check before that). I didn't add it on to my ticket though. I purchased the ticket with MaxPass already included, not sure if that makes a difference.


----------



## maichan

Gaugersaurus said:


> Most have reported that the whole menu is available right at opening.


Yep, I got into the Cantina around 8:15am and they had both the Breakfast and Lounge menus available.


----------



## kpd6901

maichan said:


> Yep, I got into the Cantina around 8:15am and they had both the Breakfast and Lounge menus available.


But the big question is this: what time did you get to DL to line up in order to be near the front of the Launch Bay check in...again early enough to be near the front of the CM-held queue line leading everyone in so that you would be near the front enough to get INTO Oga's at 8:15?


----------



## DBAZ

dieumeye said:


> In park now (Monday, 6:50am). I scanned in just past 6am this morning. I just booked a FP on the app without issue. So maybe they’ve fixed it?


I had no problems with it on Saturday either. I bought it about 6:30 a.m. and it worked right away.


----------



## maichan

ghertz said:


> What PhotoPass and magic shots are there in SWGE?  I"ve heard about a couple but haven't seen any examples.


I saw PhotoPass photographers in front of the Millennium Falcon
In front the Tie Fighter (on the First Order side)
Next to the Droid Depot exit
In front of the two Resistance ships (on the Resistance side)

The only magic shot I experienced was at the Tie Fighter. They told us to look down at this spot on the floor which they replaced with a Kowakian monkey-lizard.


----------



## DBAZ

Sleepless Knight said:


> I'm glad I was able to help explain the difference between the lightsabers.  As for fitting in standard luggage, I believe so.  If memory serves from when my nephew built one a year ago, the blades are semi collapsible.  Meaning the blade will collapse about 3/4 of the way, so part of the blade will still stick out at all times.  If he has his heart set on a collapsible blade, I think they still sell light up prebuilt collapsible blade lightsabers where the blade will fit entirely inside the hilt when collapsed.


My husband carried on his light saber. The TSA agents were very curious about it and checked it out carefully. Then they wanted a demonstration (it wasn't crowded). We were flying on Southwest domestically.  Here's what TSA has to say about light sabers:

*Light Saber*
Carry On Bags:
Yes
Checked Bags:
Yes
Sadly, the technology doesn't currently exist to create a real lightsaber. However, you can pack a toy lightsaber in your carry-on or checked bag. May the force be with you.

https://www.tsa.gov/travel/security-screening/whatcanibring/items/light-saber


----------



## Lesley Wake

Alli76 said:


> Question about the droid building.... Do you have to purchase a personality chip??  If not what does droid do without vs. with?





midnight star said:


> Thanks. I might just get a basic droid then inside of the backpack. The chips sound cool, but since I don't really get the difference in the personalities, I'll just keep it simple.





Skyegirl1999 said:


> My understanding is that some of it has to do with how they behave in the land itself - like, the Resistance droids get upset in the First Order area.  We saw a few people sending their droids around the different areas and discussing stuff like that.





endoux said:


> I have heard that the droids interact with each other. Does any one have experience with that? And if so, do personality chips make a difference here?


This thread is moving fast! 

The droid works just fine without a chip. And it will interact with the land. I think mine started to sound nervous in the First Order area, even without the Resistance chip in her. The most fun area is near the "cantina" bathrooms (behind the Milk Stand) - it's themed like the back exit from the Droid Depot so there are lots of droids being worked on. My girl definitely perked up when I walked near there. I saw plenty of droids interacting and expect most of them didn't have personality chips in. (That droid area I mentioned is sort of the hang-out spot where I've seen several droid owners interacting with their new companions.) I haven't had the chance to see if one with a Resistance chip will interact differently near a droid with a First Order chip, but that would be cool! I'll be bringing her back on Saturday, so hopefully will get to see more interactions! 

One thing for the BB units, they will turn off automatically after not being used. It's pretty easy to get them back on - you just need to twist open the base and flick the switch to off/on again. I think when they are in the land, they are more actively receiving signals, so won't turn off, but after a few minutes out of signal range, they may turn off and you need to turn them back on to get them to interact again.


----------



## DBAZ

Lifeinabox said:


> Hi, new here and appreciate the wealth of information already shared.  We have a 6/11 8am reservation.
> 
> Can anyone share how they handle handicap access on MFSR?  And how accessible is SWGE in general?
> 
> I tore my Achilles a couple weeks back but determined to keep my promise to the kids.  Will be on one of those EV scooters and nervous in general since I’ve never been disabled while at DL.  Thanks.


 I saw someone in a wheelchair go all the way through the MFSR queue in it.  She wasn't in my group, so I don't know if she had to transfer or not, or how they handle scooters, though.


----------



## maichan

kpd6901 said:


> But the big question is this: what time did you get to DL to line up in order to be near the front of the Launch Bay check in...again early enough to be near the front of the CM-held queue line leading everyone in so that you would be near the front enough to get INTO Oga's at 8:15?


We got to the parking lot at 6am, into DL around 6:15, and through check-in by 6:30. At which point, we were pretty far back in the mass congregating near the Matterhorn. However, since it was an EMH day, they let people in the SWGE queue into Fantasyland at 7am at which point my husband told me to take off and he would catch up, so I spedwalk and weaved my way around probably 500 people to get to the next queue checkpoint at Red Rose Tavern as some people broke off to do Fantasyland rides. At that point I was maybe 200 people back. Then at 7:30 when they moved up the line to the Frontierland entrance, I bypassed a few more groups again so this was how far back I was at rope drop.



Then I spedwalk straight to the Cantina and ended up maybe 40 people back in line.


----------



## Lesley Wake

DBAZ said:


> I saw someone in a wheelchair go all the way through the MFSR queue in it.  She wasn't in my group, so I don't know if she had to transfer or not, or how they handle scooters, though.


I saw scooters and wheelchairs in the holding room before you enter the cockpit. 

They have the two turntable rooms, but if you need more time to transfer, then you can get sent to the ADA pod. For the scooters, there are back-of-house corridors for the CMs to move them from the loading room to the unloading room (which are pretty much right next to each other).


----------



## kpd6901

maichan said:


> We got to the parking lot at 6am, into DL around 6:15, and through check-in by 6:30. At which point, we were pretty far back in the mass congregating near the Matterhorn. However, since it was an EMH day, they let people in the SWGE queue into Fantasyland at 7am at which point my husband told me to take off and he would catch up, so I spedwalk and weaved my way around probably 500 people to get to the next queue checkpoint at Red Rose Tavern as some people broke off to do Fantasyland rides. At that point I was maybe 200 people back. Then at 7:30 when they moved up the line to the Frontierland entrance, I bypassed a few more groups again so this was how far back I was at rope drop.
> 
> View attachment 405990
> 
> Then I spedwalk straight to the Cantina and ended up maybe 40 people back in line.


Thanks. Now, the next question is this, with EMH, did they let EVERYONE in SWGE queue go into FL or did you need to show your resort key?


----------



## dina444444

Lesley Wake said:


> I saw scooters and wheelchairs in the holding room before you enter the cockpit.
> 
> They have the two turntable rooms, but if you need more time to transfer, then you can get sent to the ADA pod. For the scooters, there are back-of-house corridors for the CMs to move them from the loading room to the unloading room (which are pretty much right next to each other).


The moving of the ECV happened in one of my rides on Saturday since the person was able to walk in to the regular pod.


----------



## maichan

kpd6901 said:


> Thanks. Now, the next question is this, with EMH, did they let EVERYONE in SWGE queue go into FL or did you need to show your resort key?


They let EVERYONE into Fantasyland on 6/1, which surprised me. So unless they correct this, I'd try to enter Fantasyland via the castle and make a beeline for the Tavern ahead of the SWGE queue. When you check-in, you should verify if they will be using that checkpoint on your visit and plan accordingly.


----------



## Purrkins

maichan said:


> I saw PhotoPass photographers in front of the Millennium Falcon
> In front the Tie Fighter (on the First Order side)
> Next to the Droid Depot exit
> In front of the two Resistance ships (on the Resistance side)
> 
> The only magic shot I experienced was at the Tie Fighter. They told us to look down at this spot on the floor which they replaced with a Kowakian monkey-lizard.
> View attachment 405988


Is that a Sonic Youth/Star Wars mashup t-shirt!? I need this.


----------



## maichan

Purrkins said:


> Is that a Sonic Youth/Star Wars mashup t-shirt!? I need this.


Yes, it is! I bought it from Teepublic:
https://www.teepublic.com/t-shirt/71054-rebel-scum-ii


----------



## Lifeinabox

Purrkins said:


> Is that a Sonic Youth/Star Wars mashup t-shirt!? I need this.


Good eye.  I have a Gorillaz/SW mashup T that gets compliments all the time.


----------



## Lifeinabox

dina444444 said:


> Everything is accessible. At falcon they may send you up the FP ramp and if you need extra time to load you’ll likely be directed to the ADA pod. Unfortunately the single rider line has stairs so that would be out for you.





theluckyrabbit said:


> It has been reported that there is an Information Kiosk inside GE near the Big Thunder Trail/Frontierland entrance. If you need any assistance or have any questions about accessibility during your reservation window, you can ask CMs once you get to GE.





DBAZ said:


> I saw someone in a wheelchair go all the way through the MFSR queue in it.  She wasn't in my group, so I don't know if she had to transfer or not, or how they handle scooters, though.





Lesley Wake said:


> I saw scooters and wheelchairs in the holding room before you enter the cockpit.
> 
> They have the two turntable rooms, but if you need more time to transfer, then you can get sent to the ADA pod. For the scooters, there are back-of-house corridors for the CMs to move them from the loading room to the unloading room (which are pretty much right next to each other).


Thank you all!  This puts my mind at ease, though I think I'm going to have to ride in the ADA pod since it's hard for me to transition.


----------



## Elias1901

I apologize if it's been mentioned or posted already but... has any semblance of a day-by-day itinerary or schedule of events been posted as of yet? I know they keep adding stuff and fine-tuning it until like a week before the expo but isn't there usually a rough outline posted anywhere by now??


----------



## DBAZ

maichan said:


> They let EVERYONE into Fantasyland on 6/1, which surprised me. So unless they correct this, I'd try to enter Fantasyland via the castle and make a beeline for the Tavern ahead of the SWGE queue. When you check-in, you should verify if they will be using that checkpoint on your visit and plan accordingly.


This was my experience, too. I was thinking that it was unfair to those who had EMH and not a reservation!


----------



## ashley0139

Elias1901 said:


> I apologize if it's been mentioned or posted already but... has any semblance of a day-by-day itinerary or schedule of events been posted as of yet? I know they keep adding stuff and fine-tuning it until like a week before the expo but isn't there usually a rough outline posted anywhere by now??



The only thing they've released so far is the Disney Legends. At nearly 2 1/2 months out, I'm not surprised there is no schedule released yet.


----------



## KPeterso

dina444444 said:


> Everything is accessible. At falcon they may send you up the FP ramp and if you need extra time to load you’ll likely be directed to the ADA pod. Unfortunately the single rider line has stairs so that would be out for you.



I was wondering about Single Rider with a wheelchair. Guess that won't work to get a few extra rides. Thanks for that information.


----------



## dina444444

KPeterso said:


> I was wondering about Single Rider with a wheelchair. Guess that won't work to get a few extra rides. Thanks for that information.


Yeah. It’s a long hallway and then you split and go either left or right up a flight and half of stairs.


----------



## RunningPrince

Lesley Wake said:


> This thread is moving fast!
> 
> The droid works just fine without a chip. And it will interact with the land. I think mine started to sound nervous in the First Order area, even without the Resistance chip in her. The most fun area is near the "cantina" bathrooms (behind the Milk Stand) - it's themed like the back exit from the Droid Depot so there are lots of droids being worked on. My girl definitely perked up when I walked near there. I saw plenty of droids interacting and expect most of them didn't have personality chips in. (That droid area I mentioned is sort of the hang-out spot where I've seen several droid owners interacting with their new companions.) I haven't had the chance to see if one with a Resistance chip will interact differently near a droid with a First Order chip, but that would be cool! I'll be bringing her back on Saturday, so hopefully will get to see more interactions!
> 
> One thing for the BB units, they will turn off automatically after not being used. It's pretty easy to get them back on - you just need to twist open the base and flick the switch to off/on again. I think when they are in the land, they are more actively receiving signals, so won't turn off, but after a few minutes out of signal range, they may turn off and you need to turn them back on to get them to interact again.


Both the custom R2 style and BB-8 style droids you build will interact with the land and sound like R2 and BB-8 respectively without the personality chips. BTW, the pre-built R2-D2 and pre-built BB-8 also interact with the land and can accept the personality chips - they are the same components as the custom units just in the traditional color scheme. All droids will Interact with each other when in proximity to another droid.

When you add the personality chip (there are 6 chip options - 2 for resistance, 2 for first order and 2 for smuggler) each causes the sounds to change and the droid to react differently depending on where you are within Batuu.

This modularity is actually really
smart as it allows expansion and experience changes to the droid you’ve built for subsequent visits. I also highly recommend the backpack as it protects the droids well and the magnetic back flap allows the droid to peek out and interact with others.

FYI - This approach to modularity in the custom droids are like the Jedi and Sith holocrons in that they have a default mode without expansion personality chips. Example, the Jedi holocron defaults to Obi-Wan speaking without anything extra and when you put a kyber crystal in it, it will change color and voice - white kyber crystal yields Asoka Tano speaking. And yes, the kyber crystals are the same that change the sound and color of the custom light saber from Savi’s so a complete set would be all seven kyber crystals, both Jedi and Sith holocrons (did I mention the opposing holocrons are aware of each other’s presence and have special interaction between each other...) and a custom light saber to see and hear all the voices, sounds and colors.


----------



## kpd6901

maichan said:


> They let EVERYONE into Fantasyland on 6/1, which surprised me. So unless they correct this, I'd try to enter Fantasyland via the castle and make a beeline for the Tavern ahead of the SWGE queue. When you check-in, you should verify if they will be using that checkpoint on your visit and plan accordingly.





DBAZ said:


> This was my experience, too. I was thinking that it was unfair to those who had EMH and not a reservation!


Thank you! And just for confirmation, EMH is Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday at DL Park only, correct? So, conceivably this could work for our Thursday reservation, but not Friday. The plan is Savi being priority one for Thursday, and then Oga on the Friday.

Secondly, just also for confirmation. The best point if travel would be from Launch Bay past Astro Orbitor, around the hub, through the castle, and then directly to Red Rose Tavern. Correct?


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Gaugersaurus said:


> If you ask some they'll say the "best" is the original release of the VHS before Lucas went back and added things. To me I think everything they offer right now is of similar quality with the only real difference being packaging but I also don't pay much attention to the "exclusive" bonus material in each set (not that it stops me from purchasing when a new "set" is released)


This! I don’t like the versions of the old movies with the new things added in... I like the originals!


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

DBAZ said:


> My husband carried on his light saber. The TSA agents were very curious about it and checked it out carefully. Then they wanted a demonstration (it wasn't crowded). We were flying on Southwest domestically.  Here's what TSA has to say about light sabers:
> 
> *Light Saber*
> Carry On Bags:
> Yes
> Checked Bags:
> Yes
> Sadly, the technology doesn't currently exist to create a real lightsaber. However, you can pack a toy lightsaber in your carry-on or checked bag. May the force be with you.
> 
> https://www.tsa.gov/travel/security-screening/whatcanibring/items/light-saber


This is hilarious! Who knew TSA had a sense of humor?


----------



## Sleepless Knight

theluckyrabbit said:


> Question for all SW fans out there: DH would like a DVD set of the SW movies, and I would like to surprise him with a good set (not the most expensive collectible set, but is there a "gold standard" set?). What should I be looking at on Amazon.com (or is there someplace else I should look?) and how much should I be expecting to spend? (Our SWGE date is toward the end of the reservation period, so I have a little time, if using Amazon, to get his surprise.)





bcdisney said:


> Here is the latest definitive set with lots of cool special features.
> Star Wars: The Complete Saga (Episodes I-VI) (Packaging May Vary) [Blu-ray] https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003ZSJ212/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_RLu9CbMZG7P9V


This set does not contain the original theatrical releases for the original trilogy.  Those were only available on DVD for a short time and are no longer in print.  This only matters if someone is determined to have the original theatrical releases.  The blu-ray releases that Lucasfilm did for the 6 films before Disney took over are perfectly fine for those not worried about the original theatrical cuts (which I would love to have on legal HD).  In the past it was possible to buy the prequel trilogy separate from the original trilogy.  This was cheaper because it did not include the 3 bonus feature discs that come with the 9 disc set.



SOCALMouseMommy said:


> This! I don’t like the versions of the old movies with the new things added in... I like the originals!


I would love a hybrid of the changes.  But that's never going to happen.  I don't mind some of the tweaks like improved explosions, but there are a lot of the changes I wish had never occurred.


----------



## kpd6901

Sleepless Knight said:


> This set does not contain the original theatrical releases for the original trilogy.  Those were only available on DVD for a short time and are no longer in print.  This only matters if someone is determined to have the original theatrical releases.  The blu-ray releases that Lucasfilm did for the 6 films before Disney took over are perfectly fine for those not worried about the original theatrical cuts (which I would love to have on legal HD).  In the past it was possible to buy the prequel trilogy separate from the original trilogy.  This was cheaper because it did not include the 3 bonus feature discs that come with the 9 disc set.
> 
> I would love a hybrid of the changes.  But that's never going to happen.  I don't mind some of the tweaks like improved explosions, but there are a lot of the changes I wish had never occurred.


Yub Nub!!


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

How were crowds today after opening day weekend? Did they increase from the dead park?


----------



## Sleepless Knight

kpd6901 said:


> Yub Nub!!


That alone is one of the most egregious changes.  I'm fine with a version that adds the galaxy wide celebration, but keep the ewok party!  Keep the ewok party!


----------



## Dznefreek

Please . . . .


----------



## njchris

Is there supposed to be an instruction booklet for the droid you get at droid depot? I got a backpack and the CM put it in there for me and let me have one of the carry boxes (before it's assembled).  But I'm home now and wondering what I do if I need to re-pair the remote or something.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

StarSpeckledSky said:


> How were crowds today after opening day weekend? Did they increase from the dead park?


From the app, it looks busier than “dead,” but not particularly crowded.  RSR is showing 45 minutes and Incredicoaster is at 10, but there are lots of things with 15-20 minute waits that were all at 5 minutes on Friday/Saturday. 

I’ll be there tomorrow with SWGE from 8-12 and then hanging out for a few hours afterward, so I’ll report back then.


----------



## njchris

Just a quick report on my 8am visit today.

I ended up getting to the gate at 7:30.  No line at the SWGE front gate entrance.  Went to Launch Bay and got my band right away. Walked out with the crowd and as I did they they started to move us to SWGE.  I know I was in the back of the line but I don't feel it hurt me that much.  I chose not to do the Cantina or Savi's.  I went right on the Falcon. It was 25 mins to get to the pre-show, so not bad.  I was the Engineer.  There's a LOT to do as an engineer and watch which lights to hit! It was fun! Pilots were kids so we crashed a lot but got 1 of those train things he wanted.  I was a bit overwhelmed the first time as I didn't really know the flow.  But it was REALLY fun.  FOP in Pandora is still tops, tho.   This is fun just different because it's so interactive.

I then walked a little to take some pics.  The place is so well themed. There really is nothing like it.  I then went to wait on the droid depot line which was about 30 mins.  Then walked to Docking Bay 7 and got a Roasted Endorian Tip-Yip Salad.  I liked the chicken and the salad in it but the other stuff had a strange texture that put me off.  But I loved the theming and presentation.. the metal Spork was neat.  Then I roamed around to see everything.  Saw Chewbacca and Rey walking around.  Stormtroopers harassing everyone.   They are awesome and are fun to watch/listen to.

I went on the single rider line and got Pilot.  That was a lot of fun. I did have a SLIGHT dizziness after it was over.  Nothing I'd complain about but still love the ride and have a better feel for it the second time.

Got some blue milk and hung around the falcon watching everything for a bit.  I didn't want to leave!

I thought about sneaking into ROTR ride and make them let me try it out.  But I didn't want to get his with a blaster if they saw me. 

Here's a link to some pics:


----------



## Tink1987

StarSpeckledSky said:


> How were crowds today after opening day weekend? Did they increase from the dead park?



It’s a little busier today. It’s noticeable walking around. We just did Jungle Cruise at 5 mins and there was no queue in Gibson Girl 30 mins ago. Buzz was 10 mins a while ago and we only waited 10 mins for BTM even though it said 35 mins. We even got a seat at the bar straight away in Trader Sams an hour after opening! The weather has finally gotten a little bit better today after being cloudy for the last 2 days.



njchris said:


> Is there supposed to be an instruction booklet for the droid you get at droid depot? I got a backpack and the CM put it in there for me and let me have one of the carry boxes (before it's assembled).  But I'm home now and wondering what I do if I need to re-pair the remote or something.



No instructions were given to us, the CM just said everything you need to know is on the bottom of the box.


----------



## Tink1987

njchris said:


> Just a quick report on my 8am visit today.
> 
> I ended up getting to the gate at 7:30.  No line at the SWGE front gate entrance.  Went to Launch Bay and got my band right away. Walked out with the crowd and as I did they they started to move us to SWGE.  I know I was in the back of the line but I don't feel it hurt me that much.  I chose not to do the Cantina or Savi's.  I went right on the Falcon. It was 25 mins to get to the pre-show, so not bad.  I was the Engineer.  There's a LOT to do as an engineer and watch which lights to hit! It was fun! Pilots were kids so we crashed a lot but got 1 of those train things he wanted.  I was a bit overwhelmed the first time as I didn't really know the flow.  But it was REALLY fun.  FOP in Pandora is still tops, tho.   This is fun just different because it's so interactive.
> 
> I then walked a little to take some pics.  The place is so well themed. There really is nothing like it.  I then went to wait on the droid depot line which was about 30 mins.  Then walked to Docking Bay 7 and got a Roasted Endorian Tip-Yip Salad.  I liked the chicken and the salad in it but the other stuff had a strange texture that put me off.  But I loved the theming and presentation.. the metal Spork was neat.  Then I roamed around to see everything.  Saw Chewbacca and Rey walking around.  Stormtroopers harassing everyone.   They are awesome and are fun to watch/listen to.
> 
> I went on the single rider line and got Pilot.  That was a lot of fun. I did have a SLIGHT dizziness after it was over.  Nothing I'd complain about but still love the ride and have a better feel for it the second time.
> 
> Got some blue milk and hung around the falcon watching everything for a bit.  I didn't want to leave!
> 
> I thought about sneaking into ROTR ride and make them let me try it out.  But I didn't want to get his with a blaster if they saw me. View attachment 406035



Your droid is cool! I’m going for the ‘see through’ head next time.


----------



## njchris

Tink1987 said:


> No instructions were given to us, the CM just said everything you need to know is on the bottom of the box.


 Thank you! I didn't even think to look there, plus my box was not assembled so it was not visible.


----------



## njchris

Tink1987 said:


> Your droid is cool! I’m going for the ‘see through’ head next time.


I want to make more!!! I probably won't do the light saber.  I will never play with it.. but a droid.. it's fun to watch my dog chase it.


----------



## dieumeye

Another report from an 8am reservation this morning (Monday) and some Cantina procedure notes:

Got to DL gates at 6:00am. There were 4 lines at the gates marked "Special Event Tickets". Lines were about back to the monorail track but were very loose. It did not seem crowded. Gates opened at 6:05, I scanned in at gate at 6:10, walked to Launch Bay with the crowd, and was out of Launch Bay with wristband at 6:25am. It was super efficient and easy.

Not sure if it's been mentioned, but during this time Galactic Grill is open for breakfast (and appears to have mobile order available), along with a Tomorrowland fruit cart, and a stand selling cinnamon rolls.

I was not at the front of the line, but was toward the front. At 7:45 we were walked to the Frontierland entrance. There were a few people who were rushing along the sides of the line when the path got wider, but it was pretty orderly. Since this was not an EMH day, there wasn't really an opportunity for the line to get mixed up in FL.

Entered at the Frontierland entrance and the group was herded to the right toward First Order Cargo. (I don't know if they were actually preventing people from going straight up the middle path, but the mob was all going to the right).

By the Milk Stand a CM was calling out directions: Smuggler's Run to the left (toward the ride) and *Cantina* to the right (AWAY from the Cantina) and directing people down the path to Fantasyland. Down the path toward Fantasyland, everyone was put into a line. The CM was counting people off (I was 61) and was well within the first group to go into the Cantina. I wasn't sure if I was going to try to do the cantina or not having heard about how packed it gets, but having done it I'm so glad I did. It was great. It was so fun to be in there and hang out (for the 45 minute time limit) - especially with everyone else who was also just in there to have fun and excited to experience the new land.

Still had plenty of time to ride *Smuggler's Run* a bunch of times and try all the positions. I actually liked all the jobs. Next time I ride, I don't feel like I'll be disappointed to get one job instead of another. I like the ride a lot and I don't think it's "better" when you do good and "not as good" when you do bad, necessarily. One weird note: normally I HATE when guests try to interact with, or be part of, the ride experience - calling out lines, etc. But something odd here... on one of my flights, there was a young woman who had clearly ridden a bunch of times. And all throughout the ride, she was rallying the crew and calling out to everyone about what needed to be done (in a positive, lively way). And you know what... I think that actually made the ride better. It totally upped the excitement and the "we're in this together" mentality. In contrast, the least interesting flight I had was one where the 6 of us all just kind of silently got on together and didn't really make any effort to interact in any way. I'm no extrovert (so I know this can be easier said than done) but I highly recommend that you try to at least exchange some friendly chit chat with your fellow crew members prior to the flight.

Hope this helps anyone visiting soon!


----------



## kpd6901

dieumeye said:


> Another report from an 8am reservation this morning
> 
> Entered at the Frontierland entrance and the group was herded to the right toward First Order Cargo. (I don't know if they were actually preventing people from going straight up the middle path, but the mob was all going to the right).
> 
> 
> Hope this helps anyone visiting soon!



Thank you. THIS scenario would be helpful if other 8 am guests could be on the lookout for in the next few days. Are people being blocked from going up the middle?? Because that is how I plan on getting to Savi.


----------



## Tink1987

kpd6901 said:


> Thank you. THIS scenario would be helpful if other 8 am guests could be on the lookout for in the next few days. Are people being blocked from going up the middle?? Because that is how I plan on getting to Savi.



They blocked us from going up the middle path yesterday morning and I’ve read many other reports that they do. So seems they are definitely funnelling the 8am crowd in one way only. 

We had plenty of time to get to Savi’s - the queue did not close for 30 mins.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Thank you guys for the reports today. We are really excited for Friday!


----------



## kpd6901

Tink1987 said:


> They blocked us from going up the middle path yesterday morning and I’ve read many other reports that they do. So seems they are definitely funnelling the 8am crowd in one way only.
> 
> We had plenty of time to get to Savi’s - the queue did not close for 30 mins.


So, up through First Order toward MF, turn at Dok Ondar's and down the steps to Savi, then?


----------



## kpd6901

Tink1987 said:


> They blocked us from going up the middle path yesterday morning and I’ve read many other reports that they do. So seems they are definitely funnelling the 8am crowd in one way only.
> 
> We had plenty of time to get to Savi’s - the queue did not close for 30 mins.


@Tink1987 Thanks. Although, with reports again today that guests at Savi needed to stay there the whole time (at least that's what I read this morning, despite yesterday having return times), there 8s a big difference between using a very long percentage of your time there waiting for your spot (being near the end of the cutoff time of 30ish minutes), versus being in the first group or two and being done within an hour or so.


----------



## MemoriesintheMaking

We aren't going until August, but this thread has been amazing with all of the excitement and details!!  

I've read a couple mentions of an ADA pod on Smuggler's Run...can anyone tell me what is different about this pod?  My brother is in a wheelchair and we are trying to figure out if this ride will work for him or not.  He has cerebral palsy and my husband and I will be transferring him on/off rides such as GotG, Soarin', and Star Tours.  These are the kinds of rides he was able to do and loved riding on our last trip.  He isn't up to the intensity of Incredicoaster or Space Mountain, however.

Are there seat restraints on Smuggler's Run?  Does the ride jostle you around a lot?  If he is able to sit in one of the chairs, will it affect the other riders if he isn't able to push the buttons?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Gaugersaurus

kpd6901 said:


> @Tink1987 Thanks. Although, with reports again today that guests at Savi needed to stay there the whole time (at least that's what I read this morning, despite yesterday having return times), there 8s a big difference between using a very long percentage of your time there waiting for your spot (being near the end of the cutoff time of 30ish minutes), versus being in the first group or two and being done within an hour or so.


I think they may have moved away from giving return times as there is really no way for them to track it and people were missing their time slot. Right now they're using laminated color cards to signify your build group which can lead to confusion if people are coming and going in the area especially in the reservation periods with 2 overlaps. There was one group on Friday in the 5-9 period that had missed their group and the CM told them to come back at 10pm. It will be interesting in seeing how they address this other than keeping everyone in the small courtyard area they have.



MemoriesintheMaking said:


> We aren't going until August, but this thread has been amazing with all of the excitement and details!!
> 
> I've read a couple mentions of an ADA pod on Smuggler's Run...can anyone tell me what is different about this pod?  My brother is in a wheelchair and we are trying to figure out if this ride will work for him or not.  He has cerebral palsy and my husband and I will be transferring him on/off rides such as GotG, Soarin', and Star Tours.  These are the kinds of rides he was able to do and loved riding on our last trip.  He isn't up to the intensity of Incredicoaster or Space Mountain, however.
> 
> Are there seat restraints on Smuggler's Run?  Does the ride jostle you around a lot?  If he is able to sit in one of the chairs, will it affect the other riders if he isn't able to push the buttons?
> 
> Thanks so much!


In my experience the ADA pod isn't on the turntable and you enter and exit in the same area. I'd say intensity wise it's not much more than Star Tours so its a standard seat with a seat belt. If he is assigned pilot I would definitely trade for engineer, before the ride starts you're instructed to press a button to activate your controls. As long as he doesn't press the button he can sit and enjoy the ride while Hondo will "help out just this once since there's only one engineer".


----------



## dieumeye

kpd6901 said:


> So, up through First Order toward MF, turn at Dok Ondar's and down the steps to Savi, then?


That would seem to be the way you'd go if you enter at Frontierland and are not allowed to go straight up the path, but are instead sent to the right toward First Order Cargo. I didn't do Savi's, so I can't say for sure, but there were a ton of CMs around directing people so no matter what you plan, keep an eye and ear out for whatever CMs are saying in the moment.


----------



## Lesley Wake

dieumeye said:


> One weird note: normally I HATE when guests try to interact with, or be part of, the ride experience - calling out lines, etc. But something odd here... on one of my flights, there was a young woman who had clearly ridden a bunch of times. And all throughout the ride, she was rallying the crew and calling out to everyone about what needed to be done (in a positive, lively way). And you know what... I think that actually made the ride better. It totally upped the excitement and the "we're in this together" mentality. In contrast, the least interesting flight I had was one where the 6 of us all just kind of silently got on together and didn't really make any effort to interact in any way. I'm no extrovert (so I know this can be easier said than done) but I highly recommend that you try to at least exchange some friendly chit chat with your fellow crew members prior to the flight.


I agree! It's so much fun being a crew together! I always try to hi-five my partner after the ride and somewhat rally together in the chess room! 

I think that is what I love about this land so much - everyone is just soooo excited and happy! The reservations have limited the number of people so everyone can have a really good time!


----------



## Lesley Wake

Gaugersaurus said:


> I think they may have moved away from giving return times as there is really no way for them to track it and people were missing their time slot. Right now they're using laminated color cards to signify your build group which can lead to confusion if people are coming and going in the area especially in the reservation periods with 2 overlaps. There was one group on Friday in the 5-9 period that had missed their group and the CM told them to come back at 10pm. It will be interesting in seeing how they address this other than keeping everyone in the small courtyard area they have.


I think they should do the laminated cards and the text alert. So, say you are Group 5 (I'm just using numbers instead of colors). When Group 3 goes in, that will be about 40 minutes before your time. They send an alert telling you to get back within 20 minutes. Should give you enough time to finish any food/shopping/ride. Then the group is collected and ready to go with plenty of time. 

When we got our cards on Friday, the CMs knew it would be about an hour, so said we could leave the area, but to not go on the ride. I think I wandered, shopped, and ate food, before heading back to the waiting area. I arrived with plenty of time and one group was allowed in before mine.


----------



## Sandeep1

It may have been said already but as I originally suspected, Disney is doing nothing to stop people from entering multiple times with multiple reservations.  No ID scanning (as people speculated earlier), and no park ticket scanning.  If you have multiple reservations, you will get in each time.  People are even brazen enough to bring their lightsabers that they bought from previous entries.


----------



## MemoriesintheMaking

Gaugersaurus said:


> In my experience the ADA pod isn't on the turntable and you enter and exit in the same area. I'd say intensity wise it's not much more than Star Tours so its a standard seat with a seat belt. If he is assigned pilot I would definitely trade for engineer, before the ride starts you're instructed to press a button to activate your controls. As long as he doesn't press the button he can sit and enjoy the ride while Hondo will "help out just this once since there's only one engineer".



Thank you!!


----------



## DeluxePrincess

Just wondering if you can ask the CM o be the pilot on the Falcon?


----------



## Tink1987

DeluxePrincess said:


> Just wondering if you can ask the CM o be the pilot on the Falcon?



There’s been a lot of differing reports. Some say yes you can and others have said they were told not to request. We are really tempted tomorrow to ask and just hope they take pity on us. Another CM in the land said we should just ask for it and see what they say!


----------



## mafpi

For those of you with an 8am reservation, what time does the parking lots open.  I am not onsite.  Ive heard 5:30 and 6:30?


----------



## dina444444

mafpi said:


> For those of you with an 8am reservation, what time does the parking lots open.  I am not onsite.  Ive heard 5:30 and 6:30?


Disney publicized 5:30 since check in starts at 6am.


----------



## EmJ

Does anyone know whether there are costuming limits for children? The Boy (5) wants to dress as a Stormtrooper, which is his favorite character. But I didn't know whether the helmet would be allowed.

Also, apropos of nothing, he is SO EXCITED to build a droid that he couldn't wait anymore. He built one tonight out of a Kleenex box, an egg carton, most of the Scotch tape in the house, construction paper, and some stickers. His name is R2H4. I don't know how we're all going to wait another 9 months!


----------



## dieumeye

Tink1987 said:


> There’s been a lot of differing reports. Some say yes you can and others have said they were told not to request. We are really tempted tomorrow to ask and just hope they take pity on us. Another CM in the land said we should just ask for it and see what they say!


It seems to be totally up to the CM handing out the cards. The cards are clearly marked and have a slightly different shape for the different jobs (if I'm remembering correctly, pilot has a bump on the side, gunner has a bump in the middle, and engineer has no bump), so it's not really a mystery to the CM.

My experience on several rides was: most of the time people just accepted what they got, or sometimes traded with a member of their party. When people asked the CM if they could have a specific job they were usually told that they could switch/barter with their other crew members and then quickly shuffled inside. One time a very young boy asked the CM "can I be a flyer" and the CM said yes and gave him a pilot card.

The way it's set up, you are assigned a job in a small room about the size of an elevator. If you are with a group of strangers, then it's kind of awkward to request a specific job (at least to me) because, well, why should I get special treatment and not the other strangers in there with me? I'd say it doesn't hurt to ask - nicely - and especially ask your other crew members if they're willing to switch so you can get a specific job. And also, for what it's worth, everyone wants to be pilot, but I honestly thought all the jobs were fun.

Edit: The best strategy is to go with a larger group. If you are a party of 6, then you can decide amongst yourselves who does what. Even if you are a party of 3, you have a better chance of someone in your group having the job you want. But having said all that, I was doing single rider a bunch of times and was able to get all the jobs without having to beg or barter at all, so consider that you should can do multiple rides during the reservation period if you are set on getting a specific job.


----------



## Tink1987

EmJ said:


> Does anyone know whether there are costuming limits for children? The Boy (5) wants to dress as a Stormtrooper, which is his favorite character. But I didn't know whether the helmet would be allowed.
> 
> Also, apropos of nothing, he is SO EXCITED to build a droid that he couldn't wait anymore. He built one tonight out of a Kleenex box, an egg carton, most of the Scotch tape in the house, construction paper, and some stickers. His name is R2H4. I don't know how we're all going to wait another 9 months!



There were lots of little boys and girls dressed up as Rey, Stormtroopers and even Porgs when we have visited


----------



## Tink1987

dieumeye said:


> It seems to be totally up to the CM handing out the cards. The cards are clearly marked and have a slightly different shape for the different jobs (if I'm remembering correctly, pilot has a bump on the side, gunner has a bump in the middle, and engineer has no bump), so it's not really a mystery to the CM.
> 
> My experience on several rides was: most of the time people just accepted what they got, or sometimes traded with a member of their party. When people asked the CM if they could have a specific job they were usually told that they could switch/barter with their other crew members and then quickly shuffled inside. One time a very young boy asked the CM "can I be a flyer" and the CM said yes and gave him a pilot card.
> 
> The way it's set up, you are assigned a job in a small room about the size of an elevator. If you are with a group of strangers, then it's kind of awkward to request a specific job (at least to me) because, well, why should I get special treatment and not the other strangers in there with me? I'd say it doesn't hurt to ask - nicely - and especially ask your other crew members if they're willing to switch so you can get a specific job. And also, for what it's worth, everyone wants to be pilot, but I honestly thought all the jobs were fun.



I’ve already ridden several times and each time got gunner and engineer, hence me saying we may ask tomorrow 

I don’t want to ask a stranger to switch as I think that’s unfair when there is only 2 of us.  They will want to be pilot as well. I think it should be on the CM to say yes or no before we enter the card room.


----------



## Sparky McGrew

We're visiting DL later this year. I'm really enjoying all of your helpful comments, so thank you for all the tips and advice.

QUESTION:  Which of the three entrances is the most dramatic for a first-time visitor?

Which entrance makes you say "Wow!"?
(Thanks.)


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Have there been any recent rumors about FP being added after the reservation period is up? A very popular Disney blogger I follow says she was told they would start on the 24th. Even though everybody so far has said the opposite - or no immediate plans at least. She said she’d confirm on Wed, but thought I’d ask the experts here as well.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

CMs can get in and sign people into the parks until 6/16 now.  They were supposed to be blocked out.

It won’t affect the SWGE experience, but FYI for the parks at large.


----------



## dina444444

Skyegirl1999 said:


> CMs can get in and sign people into the parks until 6/16 now.  They were supposed to be blocked out.
> 
> It won’t affect the SWGE experience, but FYI for the parks at large.


It’s not unusual for them to make adjustments to the cm blockout calendar. They likely will make more as the summer goes on.


----------



## EmJ

Tink1987 said:


> There were lots of little boys and girls dressed up as Rey, Stormtroopers and even Porgs when we have visited


Yay! He will be so happy.


----------



## DisneylandNerd

It’s going to be interesting seeing how the Cantina works after June 24th. Naturally there probably
Won’t be reservations. And the place will be already swamped and popular during the morning/day. And you could assume it would be insane at night for the nightlife crowd. Interested to see how Disney counters it


----------



## dieumeye

Tink1987 said:


> I’ve already ridden several times and each time got gunner and engineer, hence me saying we may ask tomorrow
> 
> I don’t want to ask a stranger to switch as I think that’s unfair when there is only 2 of us.  They will want to be pilot as well. I think it should be on the CM to say yes or no before we enter the card room.


I was lucky enough to get pilot more than once on some of my first rides. Funny thing, is that engineer was the one I was missing. On one of my last rides I was hoping I would get pilot… so that I could trade it away for engineer! 

Maybe you could try to sweet talk the groups around you in line and “join up” so that when you get to the CM, you just tell them that you’re a party of six and then you can decide for yourselves who does what.

 Good luck! I hope you get it!!!


----------



## Mathmagicland

Hi - one area I’ve not seen mentioned in reports is getting into the parking structure for the 8am reservations.  Aside from. opening day, how has that been for those driving in for the day?   Any crazy lines there or more like normal?  thx.


----------



## Lesley Wake

dieumeye said:


> I was lucky enough to get pilot more than once on some of my first rides. Funny thing, is that engineer was the one I was missing. On one of my last rides I was hoping I would get pilot… so that I could trade it away for engineer!
> 
> Maybe you could try to sweet talk the groups around you in line and “join up” so that when you get to the CM, you just tell them that you’re a party of six and then you can decide for yourselves who does what.
> 
> Good luck! I hope you get it!!!


My favorite role is Pilot, so when I’ve gone standby I usually try to stand in the spot where CMs give those cards (basically closest to the Falcon entrance), which has worked. Single Rider normally gets engineer, sometimes gunner. I sometimes will just ask if anyone wants to be engineer/gunner. Once I was lucky and got to trade for pilot!


----------



## dieumeye

Lesley Wake said:


> My favorite role is Pilot, so when I’ve gone standby I usually try to stand in the spot where CMs give those cards (basically closest to the Falcon entrance), which has worked. Single Rider normally gets engineer, sometimes gunner. I sometimes will just ask if anyone wants to be engineer/gunner. Once I was lucky and got to trade for pilot!


I heard that single rider won’t get pilot, but that was not my experience at all. I rode single rider multiple times and got all the jobs naturally without asking or trading. I actually got pilot more often than engineer.

As for CMs handing out jobs, I didn’t notice any exploitable pattern, except that they usually handed out pilots first... but sometimes left to right, sometimes right to left, and other times to the people in front if the group of 6 didn’t really make a circle, (and once to a little boy who specifically asked to be pilot).


----------



## l4dyj8

DeluxePrincess said:


> Just wondering if you can ask the CM o be the pilot on the Falcon?


Like others said, depends on the CM. But I think also the timing/crowds. Honestly everything happened so fast. We are a family of 4 with a 3 and 9 year old. If we were in front of our group, we were prepared for DH to be one pilot and give the other people a pilot slot. But they actually didn’t want to. 
Once inside they kind of rush you to get seated. So you need to do this role switching in that waiting area.


----------



## dina444444

l4dyj8 said:


> Like others said, depends on the CM. But I think also the timing/crowds. Honestly everything happened so fast. We are a family of 4 with a 3 and 9 year old. If we were in front of our group, we were prepared for DH to be one pilot and give the other people a pilot slot. But they actually didn’t want to.
> Once inside they kind of rush you to get seated. So you need to do this role switching in that waiting area.


Yeah loading is fast. Not related to seating positions, but I recommend when in the waiting room area getting all your loose items into your bag etc. because once you load you have under 30 seconds to sit down, fasten the seat belt, and get situated before the ride takes off.


----------



## Nonsuch

Tink1987 said:


> I’ve already ridden several times and each time got gunner and engineer, hence me saying we may ask tomorrow
> I don’t want to ask a stranger to switch as I think that’s unfair when there is only 2 of us.  They will want to be pilot as well. I think it should be on the CM to say yes or no before we enter the card room.


It never hurts to ask.  I used the single rider line with DW, and we were placed in the same group and assigned pilots -- we are strong with the Force.
Another couple said they had already been gunner and engineer and asked to switch with us, and we traded -- spreading a little pixie dust 
It was obvious they had not been pilots before, they crashed into everything


----------



## maichan

Mathmagicland said:


> Hi - one area I’ve not seen mentioned in reports is getting into the parking structure for the 8am reservations.  Aside from. opening day, how has that been for those driving in for the day?   Any crazy lines there or more like normal?  thx.


Drove in from Torrance on Saturday 6/1 and parking was cake. Got to the lot at 6am and drove straight in. They even directed us to the preferred parking area. So I'd say it was less than normal, but can't speak to how that will change once all the schools are out, or word gets around that the parks have been dead outside of Galaxy's Edge.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

For those who did SR and were with at least one other person, did you end up in the same group/pod or were you separated every time (e.g. like the odds on RSR)? DH won't like being split up, but I won't mind very much if it means more rides and trying different jobs.


----------



## ten6mom

I have an AP that is blocked on Friday/Sat/Sundays.

If I were to pull the trigger on a resort hotel reservation for a Thursday night, what do you suppose the chances are that I would get a reservation for a Thursday, when I COULD go, as opposed to the following day Friday, when I cannot go?


----------



## dina444444

theluckyrabbit said:


> For those who did SR and were with at least one other person, did you end up in the same group/pod or were you separated every time (e.g. like the odds on RSR)? DH won't like being split up, but I won't mind very much if it means more rides and trying different jobs.


It varied. I would say more often than not we got split up but a couple of times we got placed in the same pod. It just depend on if they could grab groups of 2 or 3 from the main line.


----------



## dina444444

ten6mom said:


> I have an AP that is blocked on Friday/Sat/Sundays.
> 
> If I were to pull the trigger on a resort hotel reservation for a Thursday night, what do you suppose the chances are that I would get a reservation for a Thursday, when I COULD go, as opposed to the following day Friday, when I cannot go?


Most reservations have been for the days following check in not check in day. I don’t think I’ve seen any reports of people having their reservation on their check in date.


----------



## ten6mom

dina444444 said:


> Most reservations have been for the days following check in not check in day. I don’t think I’ve seen any reports of people having their reservation on their check in date.


Well, I didn't really think it would work out but thank you!


----------



## Purrkins

maichan said:


> Yes, it is! I bought it from Teepublic:
> https://www.teepublic.com/t-shirt/71054-rebel-scum-ii


Awesome. May the force be with you!


----------



## Purrkins

Lifeinabox said:


> Good eye.  I have a Gorillaz/SW mashup T that gets compliments all the time.


Super 7 made some of the best Star Wars popculture mash up t-shirts before they lost their license. They had an M.C. Escher Ep. IV Death Star Scene t-shirt, an awesome Millennium Falcon calligram  that I actually turned into a tattoo, and Tauntaun butcher cut diagram, and more... I miss their Star Wars shirts so much.


----------



## Mrnickylu

theluckyrabbit said:


> For those who did SR and were with at least one other person, did you end up in the same group/pod or were you separated every time (e.g. like the odds on RSR)? DH won't like being split up, but I won't mind very much if it means more rides and trying different jobs.



We did it with a group of 4, the standby line was 45 minutes. We got on in about 30 seconds and all got to ride together. I would definitely give it a try.


----------



## Nonsuch

ten6mom said:


> I have an AP that is blocked on Friday/Sat/Sundays.
> 
> If I were to pull the trigger on a resort hotel reservation for a Thursday night, what do you suppose the chances are that I would get a reservation for a Thursday, when I COULD go, as opposed to the following day Friday, when I cannot go?


Timing is too tight for this week, but you could book for next week. 
Then call the Star Wars hotel reservation line to get a time that works for you. If times don’t work, cancel your hotel reservation.


----------



## lauritagoddess

Has there been any more information for what the process will be after June 23rd?


----------



## dina444444

lauritagoddess said:


> Has there been any more information for what the process will be after June 23rd?


Virtual queue to enter the land.


----------



## Sunnywho

ten6mom said:


> I have an AP that is blocked on Friday/Sat/Sundays.
> 
> If I were to pull the trigger on a resort hotel reservation for a Thursday night, what do you suppose the chances are that I would get a reservation for a Thursday, when I COULD go, as opposed to the following day Friday, when I cannot go?


I would book it with enough time that you could cancel if it didn't work out. Then call the hotel guest star wars phone number and get your reservation window that you need.


----------



## Bigrob37

Question for anyone building a saber.  Is the group of builders all building the same style of saber?  If wife and I wanted to each build a different style do we need two separate groups?


----------



## Nonsuch

Bigrob37 said:


> Question for anyone building a saber.  Is the group of builders all building the same style of saber?  If wife and I wanted to each build a different style do we need two separate groups?


All 4 types are available in a single group.  You will select type when signing up (paying)


----------



## njchris

ten6mom said:


> I have an AP that is blocked on Friday/Sat/Sundays.
> 
> If I were to pull the trigger on a resort hotel reservation for a Thursday night, what do you suppose the chances are that I would get a reservation for a Thursday, when I COULD go, as opposed to the following day Friday, when I cannot go?


Are you unable to book the reservation for a Wed night so you get the Thursday reservation?


----------



## LizzyS

Nonsuch said:


> All 4 types are available in a single group.  You will select type when signing up (paying)



What are the types, exactly?

(Please tell me I can build one similar to Kylo Ren's.)


----------



## alvernon90

For those who did the trick of getting in front of the crowd on EMH days, where precisely should we go after leaving Launch Bay? Can we go right up to the castle itself?


----------



## Gaugersaurus

LizzyS said:


> What are the types, exactly?
> 
> (Please tell me I can build one similar to Kylo Ren's.)


None of the builds have parts similar to Kylo Ren's. The types are peace and justice, power and control, elemental nature, and protection & defense


----------



## BadPinkTink

lauritagoddess said:


> Has there been any more information for what the process will be after June 23rd?



*HOW TO GET INTO STAR WARS GALAXYS EDGE FROM JUNE 24*

*Star Wars Galaxys Edge will open to ALL guests at general park opening hours*
*Once capacity has been reached, Disney will open the virtual queuing system*
*There are 2 ways to access the virtual queuing system A. By using the Disneyland App B. By using a Fastpass kiosk and obtaining a paper Boarding Group ticket*
*You will be assigned a Boarding Group with a specific time to enter Star Wars Galaxys Edge*
*When you Boarding Time opens you will be alerted through the APP*
*If you are not using the APP and have obtained a paper Boarding Group ticket , you will need to check the Digital Display Monitors to see when your Boarding Group opens. There will be no return time on the paper Boarding Group ticket*
*Once your Boarding Group opens, you will have 2 hours to check into Star Wars Galaxys Edge. This means that if you get an alert that your Boarding Group can enter Star Wars Galaxys Edge, and you are in line at Radiator Springs Racers in California Adventures, you can still ride Radiator Springs Racers. You will have plenty of time to get back to Star Wars Galaxys Edge.*
*Once inside Star Wars Galaxys Edge, there will be no time limit on how long you can stay*


----------



## Nonsuch

LizzyS said:


> What are the types, exactly?


Disneyland site describes the versions
You will have a chance to look at the various pieces before selecting type.
There are videos posted, but might spoil the experience.


LizzyS said:


> (Please tell me I can build one similar to Kylo Ren's.)


That is not possible, but a Kylo Ren version can be purchased in the Antiquities shop next door.


----------



## FireflyTrance

We had hoped to visit SWGE before June 24 and to stay at one of the Disneyland hotels. Unfortunately there is just too much going on in June, so now we are looking to go in July or August. I read there would be a virtual queue after June 24, but can’t find any additional information about how that will work. We want to visit SWGE, and we have a toddler so waiting in line for hours to get in is not an option. For the Millenium Falcon ride we can probably do a baby swap, so I am not as worried about that. My husband and older daughter are fine waiting in lines once we get inside.

I assume you can’t get into the virtual queue until you are in the park, similar to how Maxpass works. I am wondering if it would still be beneficial to stay onsite, enter the park during the Extra Magic Hour/Magic Morning, therefore having an advantage on entering the virtual queue early? Trying to come up with a strategy with limited information so if anyone has any insight I would appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## LizzyS

Gaugersaurus said:


> None of the builds have parts similar to Kylo Ren's. The types are peace and justice, power and control, elemental nature, and protection & defense



Thanks for the info!  That will make me reconsider doing a build, honestly.  I might still, but... maybe not.


----------



## BadPinkTink

*HOW TO GET INTO STAR WARS GALAXYS EDGE FROM JUNE 24*

*Star Wars Galaxys Edge will open to ALL guests at general park opening hours*
*Once capacity has been reached, Disney will open the virtual queuing system*
*There are 2 ways to access the virtual queuing system A. By using the Disneyland App B. By using a Fastpass kiosk and obtaining a paper Boarding Group ticket*
*You will be assigned a Boarding Group with a specific time to enter Star Wars Galaxys Edge*
*When you Boarding Time opens you will be alerted through the APP*
*If you are not using the APP and have obtained a paper Boarding Group ticket , you will need to check the Digital Display Monitors to see when your Boarding Group opens. There will be no return time on the paper Boarding Group ticket*
*Once your Boarding Group opens, you will have 2 hours to check into Star Wars Galaxys Edge. This means that if you get an alert that your Boarding Group can enter Star Wars Galaxys Edge, and you are in line at Radiator Springs Racers in California Adventures, you can still ride Radiator Springs Racers. You will have plenty of time to get back to Star Wars Galaxys Edge.*
*Once inside Star Wars Galaxys Edge, there will be no time limit on how long you can stay*


----------



## Gaugersaurus

From what we know so far the virtual queue would go into place once the land is at capacity, so if you have EMH/MM you could have the advantage of not having to use virtual queue at all


----------



## FireflyTrance

Gaugersaurus said:


> From what we know so far the virtual queue would go into place once the land is at capacity, so if you have EMH/MM you could have the advantage of not having to use virtual queue at all


Thanks, it would probably be worth it then. I'm guessing that even with the virtual queue, some people may never get in that day.


----------



## Lesley Wake

LizzyS said:


> Thanks for the info!  That will make me reconsider doing a build, honestly.  I might still, but... maybe not.


The actual experience is pretty cool. And it’s nice having MY lightsaber (yes I know there are only limited permutations, but it’s still the one I chose).


----------



## ChrisFL

I watched a few videos of the lightsaber building experience and it is really cool, however there's very few things you can really mix and match on them, seems for every part, you get 2 choices AFTER you chose which general style you're going for.

I'd like to see someone (clearly rich, lol)  who owns a few to do a mashup of various pieces.


----------



## stagemomto3

Any news from today on how they are handling the Oga's Cantina crowd? I saw that over the weekend they started to take names/phone numbers, but wondering if this was working and is still the case. How long have people been waiting to get in?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Heroes and villains costume exhibit announced for the expo.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wd...-costume-exhibit-coming-to-2019-d23-expo/amp/


----------



## Nonsuch

Lesley Wake said:


> The actual experience is pretty cool. And it’s nice having MY lightsaber (yes I know there are only limited permutations, but it’s still the one I chose).


This is my lightsaber. There are many like it, but this one is mine


----------



## bcinohio

We are going the begining of Dec.  Will have a 4 day ticket so 1 MM no hopper pass.  Was going to avoid those mornings and do DCA but now wonder if it would be better to use the 1 and get in line for GE.  I wonder if they will form a line at the gate and walk the crowd over.  Guess will have to wait and see how it goes after June 24th.


----------



## Lesley Wake

ChrisFL said:


> I watched a few videos of the lightsaber building experience and it is really cool, however there's very few things you can really mix and match on them, seems for every part, you get 2 choices AFTER you chose which general style you're going for.
> 
> I'd like to see someone (clearly rich, lol)  who owns a few to do a mashup of various pieces.


Here are the choices: 

Choice of 4 categories
Choice of 4 crystal colors
Choose one trigger set (from 2 options)
Choose two hilt pieces (from 4 options); they can each be on either the blade or the base side of the crystal/trigger.
Choose one blade activator piece (from 2 options)
Choose one base piece (from 2 options)
So in total, you can get about 1,500 different combos (4*4*2*2*4*3*2). A bit more if you consider the extra Kyber crystals you can buy at Dok Ondor. 

But yes, it could be cool to see a mashup. The Elemental and Protection & Defense would work well together as they have similar color schemes, as would the Peace & Justice and Power & Control. I probably wouldn't mix between those, as the Jedi/Sith are more silver and black, while the natural and mysterious are more bronze/gold/pewter.


----------



## LizzyS

ChrisFL said:


> I watched a few videos of the lightsaber building experience and it is really cool, however there's very few things you can really mix and match on them, seems for every part, you get 2 choices AFTER you chose which general style you're going for.
> 
> I'd like to see someone (clearly rich, lol)  who owns a few to do a mashup of various pieces.



I think that's a good idea, watching some videos of the experience.  Then I'll know if it's something I think is worth $200 to me.


----------



## Nonsuch

FireflyTrance said:


> ...I assume you can’t get into the virtual queue until you are in the park, similar to how Maxpass works. I am wondering if it would still be beneficial to stay onsite, enter the park during the Extra Magic Hour/Magic Morning, therefore having an advantage on entering the virtual queue early? Trying to come up with a strategy with limited information so if anyone has any insight I would appreciate it. Thanks!


While it has been announced that SW:GE will not be open during MM, I would not be surprised (actually expect) that there will be some advantage given to onsite guests.
I'll be there on June 24 to experience (or just observe) the opening.


----------



## RomCom

I don't know. I used to think June 24th on it would be crazy and we'd have capacity closures but who really knows. The other ride still isn't open for people who are traveling for long distances and the fear of crowds certainly kept people away on May 31st. Yes this is different since everyone can get in and stay as long as they like but there really is only so much to do in the land as long as they keep limiting things like how long you can stay at the cantina. I am moving over to the "hope for the best but have a backup plan for the worst" camp.


----------



## MrsD.Duck

DBAZ said:


> My husband carried on his light saber. The TSA agents were very curious about it and checked it out carefully. Then they wanted a demonstration (it wasn't crowded). We were flying on Southwest domestically.  Here's what TSA has to say about light sabers:
> 
> *Light Saber*
> Carry On Bags:
> Yes
> Checked Bags:
> Yes
> Sadly, the technology doesn't currently exist to create a real lightsaber. However, you can pack a toy lightsaber in your carry-on or checked bag. May the force be with you.
> 
> https://www.tsa.gov/travel/security-screening/whatcanibring/items/light-saber


I wonder how they feel about droids?


----------



## Weedy

I think (made up in my head lol) that all the Disney parks will one day go to reservations and virtual queues. 
The parks are getting so busy people can’t really enjoy them. So just like cruise ships and excursions you can make a reservation for the days you want to be there are reserve ride times.


----------



## FireflyTrance

Weedy said:


> I think (made up in my head lol) that all the Disney parks will one day go to reservations and virtual queues.
> The parks are getting so busy people can’t really enjoy them. So just like cruise ships and excursions you can make a reservation for the days you want to be there are reserve ride times.


I would love to see that happen at DL. Nowadays DL is always crowded. I used to try and go during times I thought it wouldn't be busy, but I have learned it's always busy. Therefore I decided I might as well just go this summer


----------



## nikerbokers

So I have a reservation from 8am-12pm on the 18th. My plan was to get to DL at 6:30 (I have early magic hours as well as I'm staying at VGC), get my wristband, ride a couple rides, and then get to the waiting area to SWGE at 7:30am. Is that enough time where we won't be behind 5000 people? Hoping to hit up Smugglers Run first, check out some merch and just overall admire the scenary, and then go to Oga's by 10am for some bites and a couple cocktails before having to leave at noon. Anyone think this is doable?


----------



## lauritagoddess

BadPinkTink said:


> *HOW TO GET INTO STAR WARS GALAXYS EDGE FROM JUNE 24*
> 
> *Star Wars Galaxys Edge will open to ALL guests at general park opening hours*
> *Once capacity has been reached, Disney will open the virtual queuing system*
> *There are 2 ways to access the virtual queuing system A. By using the Disneyland App B. By using a Fastpass kiosk and obtaining a paper Boarding Group ticket*
> *You will be assigned a Boarding Group with a specific time to enter Star Wars Galaxys Edge*
> *When you Boarding Time opens you will be alerted through the APP*
> *If you are not using the APP and have obtained a paper Boarding Group ticket , you will need to check the Digital Display Monitors to see when your Boarding Group opens. There will be no return time on the paper Boarding Group ticket*
> *Once your Boarding Group opens, you will have 2 hours to check into Star Wars Galaxys Edge. This means that if you get an alert that your Boarding Group can enter Star Wars Galaxys Edge, and you are in line at Radiator Springs Racers in California Adventures, you can still ride Radiator Springs Racers. You will have plenty of time to get back to Star Wars Galaxys Edge.*
> *Once inside Star Wars Galaxys Edge, there will be no time limit on how long you can stay*



Thanks, this is exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Astylla

nikerbokers said:


> So I have a reservation from 8am-12pm on the 18th. My plan was to get to DL at 6:30 (I have early magic hours as well as I'm staying at VGC), get my wristband, ride a couple rides, and then get to the waiting area to SWGE at 7:30am. Is that enough time where we won't be behind 5000 people? Hoping to hit up Smugglers Run first, check out some merch and just overall admire the scenary, and then go to Oga's by 10am for some bites and a couple cocktails before having to leave at noon. Anyone think this is doable?



I just did the 8am-12 noon slot today,  and I can day with certainty if you don't do Cantina first you won't make it in. You have to choose and that's one of the top activities people who for.

In addition if you wait until 7:30am to get in line you'll be at the back of this : 


At 7am everyone was allowed in and made cor red Rose tavern. I was probably about 85-100 people back and hubby made it to the cantina and I did Savi's first. Within 15 minutes Savi's line was cut off for our time and the cantina was near the same.


----------



## pharmama

I have a silly droid question... how are they powered?  Alkaline batteries?  Internal rechargeable?  

What about the light sabers?


----------



## nikerbokers

Astylla said:


> I just did the 8am-12 noon slot today, and I can day with certainty if you don't do Cantina first you won't make it in. You have to choose and that's one of the top activities people who for.



Thank you for your feedback! I will adjust my plan to do Cantina first, SR after and then use the rest of the time to shop and enjoy the scenery.


----------



## dina444444

pharmama said:


> I have a silly droid question... how are they powered?  Alkaline batteries?  Internal rechargeable?
> 
> What about the light sabers?


I want to say the droid used AA batteries.


----------



## Lesley Wake

pharmama said:


> I have a silly droid question... how are they powered?  Alkaline batteries?  Internal rechargeable?
> 
> What about the light sabers?


Droids use AA batteries in the motor and AAA in the remote. Lightsabers also use AA batteries. 

Holocrons have USB charging cables.


----------



## pharmama

Thanks for the battery answers!  And thanks for including the Holocron info too- meant to ask about those so you read my mind


----------



## Markolodeon

Astylla said:


> I just did the 8am-12
> At 7am everyone was allowed in and made cor red Rose tavern. I was probably about 85-100 people back and hubby made it to the cantina and I did Savi's first. Within 15 minutes Savi's line was cut off for our time and the cantina was near the same.



Since this was EMM at DL today did they still have two entrance lines/gates, one for SWGE and the other for normal EMM?


----------



## Mathmagicland

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Heroes and villains costume exhibit announced for the expo.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.wd...-costume-exhibit-coming-to-2019-d23-expo/amp/


Thanks for the heads up - will have to decide if I want to take time to see this.  It will not be a priority so will have to see the rest of the show schedule.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Can anybody speak to the process of an 8am reservation on a non-EMH day? I know we still check in at Launch Bay and then I assume line up by the Matterhorn (there will be signs/people directing us?). Is the whole line then walked to SE:GE edge entrance, skipping the line up at Red Rose Tavern? I just want to make sure I have it all correct because I really want to do the cantina.


----------



## ashley0139

Mathmagicland said:


> Thanks for the heads up - will have to decide if I want to take time to see this.  It will not be a priority so will have to see the rest of the show schedule.



A good time to do these exhibits is Sunday as everything is starting to die down. Lines for exhibits can stretch for hours on Friday and Saturday but really go down on Sunday.

I want to see the Once Upon a Time costumes.


----------



## Jsciv

BadPinkTink said:


> *HOW TO GET INTO STAR WARS GALAXYS EDGE FROM JUNE 24*



Is this confirmed? I like it but I haven't been able to track down another source so I thought I'd ask.


----------



## MrLincoln

stagemomto3 said:


> Any news from today on how they are handling the Oga's Cantina crowd? I saw that over the weekend they started to take names/phone numbers, but wondering if this was working and is still the case. How long have people been waiting to get in?



We waited an hour during our reservation period last night. This was after DW gave a CM her name and a phone # to text us when we could line up for the Cantina.

After you get the text,  you only have 15 minutes to get into the line before your "reservation" for the Cantina is cancelled. Good news is that you only wait another 15 minutes or so in that line before you can go in.

LOVE the Blue Bantha. Coughed up the Carbon Freeze...lol. Left with a bit of a buzz. What an amazing place!


----------



## handyl03

ten6mom said:


> I have an AP that is blocked on Friday/Sat/Sundays.
> 
> If I were to pull the trigger on a resort hotel reservation for a Thursday night, what do you suppose the chances are that I would get a reservation for a Thursday, when I COULD go, as opposed to the following day Friday, when I cannot go?


I was able to change my Galaxy’s Edge reservation to my check in day. We were given an 8am-12pm reservation the day after check in but we already had a free reservation for that time. I called the phone number on the email they sent and if there is availability they will change your date and time slot. We moved ours to 5pm-9pm check in day. It can be done as long as there is availability.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

ashley0139 said:


> A good time to do these exhibits is Sunday as everyone is starting to die down. Lines for exhibits can stretch for hours on Friday and Saturday but really go down on Sunday.
> 
> I want to see the Once Upon a Time costumes.



I want to see the once upon a time costumes too! Most excited about those ones.

Am i correct to say this exhibit will be taking the place of the pirates one they had last expo?


----------



## DavidNYC

I've seen a few reports of the Cantina being open for those who wanted to go in for a quick look from 11pm-12am (last hour).   Has that been pretty consistent? Any reports from those of you in the 8pm-midnight slot? 

I have an 8am reservation but also on someone's 8pm reservation.  Was hoping to do a couple hours in morning and then had back for an hour at the end of evening to see it at night.  Don't care about actually getting a drink but would love to see the inside.


----------



## Lesley Wake

DavidNYC said:


> I've seen a few reports of the Cantina being open for those who wanted to go in for a quick look from 11pm-12am (last hour).   Has that been pretty consistent? Any reports from those of you in the 8pm-midnight slot?
> 
> I have an 8am reservation but also on someone's 8pm reservation.  Was hoping to do a couple hours in morning and then had back for an hour at the end of evening to see it at night.  Don't care about actually getting a drink but would love to see the inside.


Best bet would be to ask the CMs working if they will be doing tours. The morning CMs may not know, but the evening ones would have a better idea. 

I would also advise you to consider making sure you are in the land for the fireworks around 9:30. The launch site is right behind GE, so the view of fireworks exploding above the spires and Millennium Falcon is pretty amazing!


----------



## twodogs

ten6mom said:


> I have an AP that is blocked on Friday/Sat/Sundays.
> 
> If I were to pull the trigger on a resort hotel reservation for a Thursday night, what do you suppose the chances are that I would get a reservation for a Thursday, when I COULD go, as opposed to the following day Friday, when I cannot go?


As long  as it is more than 5 days away, you can book the room, wait for the reservation email about SWGE, call and see if you can change to Thursday if they inevitably give you Friday, and then cancel the room if they can’t move you to Thursday.


----------



## TarotFox

Is it enough to just go to Savi's first, or do we need to be in line early at the check in? We have the 8pm timeslot, but we aren't sure when we want to line up.


----------



## twodogs

MrLincoln said:


> We waited an hour during our reservation period last night. This was after DW gave a CM her name and a phone # to text us when we could line up for the Cantina.
> 
> After you get the text,  you only have 15 minutes to get into the line before your "reservation" for the Cantina is cancelled. Good news is that you only wait another 15 minutes or so in that line before you can go in.
> 
> LOVE the Blue Bantha. Coughed up the Carbon Freeze...lol. Left with a bit of a buzz. What an amazing place!


Did they tell you about how long it would be before they texted you?  Ballpark? Otherwise you would be stressed to leave the area at all and get in line for anything I would think.


----------



## Lesley Wake

twodogs said:


> Did they tell you about how long it would be before they texted you?  Ballpark? Otherwise you would be stressed to leave the area at all and get in line for anything I would think.


If you have 15 minutes to return, I'd say you can leave and move about the land pretty freely. You would need to judge the line for Smuggler's Run, but besides that you could leave anything else and get back there.


----------



## midnight star

Has anyone gotten other merchandise outside of Droids and Light sabers? I saw T-shirts, pins, and cups in Star Trader the other day, but not interested in those. And I know about the Porgs and Monkey Lizards, but are there other items to purchase? Do they have any cookware? I have some Disney cookware, maybe I can add to the collection.


----------



## amyg1975

Jsciv said:


> Is this confirmed? I like it but I haven't been able to track down another source so I thought I'd ask.



https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-star-wars-galaxys-edge-at-disneyland-resort/


----------



## DizneyMommy

I’ve been trying to follow the thread to get an idea of how long the wait is to build a droid but I’m not seeing much. Can anyone share their wait experience? We were thinking we would hit that first and save the ride for the 2nd hour. No cantina or lightsabers for us.


----------



## Lesley Wake

midnight star said:


> Has anyone gotten other merchandise outside of Droids and Light sabers? I saw T-shirts, pins, and cups in Star Trader the other day, but not interested in those. And I know about the Porgs and Monkey Lizards, but are there other items to purchase? Do they have any cookware? I have some Disney cookware, maybe I can add to the collection.


They do have kitchen things in Droid Depot. Some plates/cups, a large bowl that looks like R2's head upside down. Apron, towels, and oven mitts.


----------



## DizneyMommy

The parks today were pretty dead for the morning but picked up in the afternoon. Basically walked on all of Cars land and Pixar Pier, then got a FP for Soarin’ for 5 minutes after we pulled it. 10am headed over to DL and grabbed FP for Indy, one hour return time, lunch, 15 minutes for BTMRR, and 25 for Space, walked on teacups. Still a lot of 5 minute waits when we headed out at 2. I’m shocked. It was perfect. We have the 2-6pm time slot tomorrow!


----------



## Lesley Wake

DizneyMommy said:


> I’ve been trying to follow the thread to get an idea of how long the wait is to build a droid but I’m not seeing much. Can anyone share their wait experience? We were thinking we would hit that first and save the ride for the 2nd hour. No cantina or lightsabers for us.


Most current reports say 20-30 minutes. I had a 10 minute wait or so, but I think I went in at a good time because it built behind me. Hitting it first is a good idea, as you get it out of the way and can also see the droid interact with things in the land. Later that day and the next evening the line extended out the shop and had a taped queue on the ground. I don't believe it was every really "cut" because people are more constantly coming and going.


----------



## Nonsuch

Lesley Wake said:


> ...I would also advise you to consider making sure you are in the land for the fireworks around 9:30. The launch site is right behind GE, so the view of fireworks exploding above the spires and Millennium Falcon is pretty amazing!


I was in the land on June 1, but did not think about fireworks 
Missed them completely while riding the Falcon. 
Watched the video posted here on DIS (high quality, using a tripod) and the fireworks are “Impressive”


----------



## midnight star

And I know this was mentioned, but cannot find the answer. Where do they have the 11 am group enter? I want to head straight to the Droid depot when I go, then do the ride, then do other stuff. Trying to strategize on the park app lol.


----------



## DBAZ

MrsD.Duck said:


> I wonder how they feel about droids?



 We didn’t have one so I don’t know for sure, but I wouldn’t hesitate to carry one on the plane. TSA will probably look it over really well then ask for a demo, lol!


----------



## dieumeye

midnight star said:


> And I know this was mentioned, but cannot find the answer. Where do they have the 11 am group enter? I want to head straight to the Droid depot when I go, then do the ride, then do other stuff. Trying to strategize on the park app lol.


On Monday, the 11am group entered at the Critter Country entrance.


----------



## dina444444

midnight star said:


> And I know this was mentioned, but cannot find the answer. Where do they have the 11 am group enter? I want to head straight to the Droid depot when I go, then do the ride, then do other stuff. Trying to strategize on the park app lol.


All groups after the 8am group enter from critter country / hungry bear. The 8am group enters from big thunder trail.


----------



## Bethany Brown

I'm going right after the reservations will be lifted and because of that, I'm expecting it to be CRAZY with people making a beeline for Smugglers Run first. I've seen videos and read reports not just on here but other places, and I've seen the wait to get inside Oga's Cantina has been over an hour. I've seen it be less than two hours even. What has it been like? Would you suggest trying to get into Oga's first and then wait for the ride and then do everything else after? A completely different plan? Four hours for the reservation slots seem like a great amount of time, but thinking about it now makes me wonder how everyone is able to visit the restaurants there and the cantina while also wanting to ride Smugglers Run, shop, encounter the characters, ect. before their time ends. I'm expecting the process to be slightly different when the land opens to the public without reservations but it never hurts to get an idea of how things could be. Thanks!


----------



## ten6mom

njchris said:


> Are you unable to book the reservation for a Wed night so you get the Thursday reservation?


I actually work Wednesday night, and I am several hours away, so unfortunately, no.  I'd have to book the hotel for a Thursday night and then see if I could get a SWGE reservation for Thursday afternoon or evening.  SUCH a long shot!!!!  Oh well.  I'll probably just wait it out... and be sad in the meantime!


----------



## Sandeep1

So even though I liked the land, I was pretty disappointed with Smugglers Run.  Basically a slightly enhanced version of Star Tours and you get to push flashy buttons.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

There's no way to know how crowds will behave after reservations lift.

But Oga's doesn't have a "wait," Oga's just shuts down the line after like 15 minutes.  Literally, I had an 8am reservation today and people who went STRAIGHT to Oga's but were at the back of the pack didn't get in.  They open the land by hollering "Cantina on the right; everything else on the left!"  The Cantina is a force unto itself.  A lot will depend on how they let people in long-term.

Smuggler's Run has been dropping to 15 minute waits in every reservation period, but it could certainly hit 3 hours and then just stay there all day.  Can you do single rider?  That would help.

The Cantina is the best thing in the land.


----------



## njchris

ten6mom said:


> I actually work Wednesday night, and I am several hours away, so unfortunately, no.  I'd have to book the hotel for a Thursday night and then see if I could get a SWGE reservation for Thursday afternoon or evening.  SUCH a long shot!!!!  Oh well.  I'll probably just wait it out... and be sad in the meantime!


Then book it for Thursday, wait for the email within 2 days of booking, then call to see if they can switch the Reservation of SWGE to Thursday night.  If not, cancel. Isn't it full $ back? or are we too close?


----------



## Jafar30

This is awesome and adorable.  Great job by the Cast Members



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135435018912747525


----------



## ten6mom

njchris said:


> Then book it for Thursday, wait for the email within 2 days of booking, then call to see if they can switch the Reservation of SWGE to Thursday night.  If not, cancel. Isn't it full $ back? or are we too close?


Hmmm I don't know (never booked an on-property stay before).  Will go check out the terms and conditions.  Thanks!


----------



## lilmissfoodie

They are now giving out reservations for Oga's.  It's a virtual queue.  I'd head there first, get your time period and if there's time (not sure how lines will be after the reservation process is done) head to Smuggler's Run.  I'm pretty sure that they'll limit the number of people inside of Galaxy's Edge so I doubt the waits will be like Pandora.  Pandora was a good trial run for GE and Disneyland will be a good trial run for WDW.  So far, most people have been staying away.  My guess (and I was right about how the first few days at GE worked out here) is that after the first day, it'll be okay (not great but not horrible).  I still think too many people were scared off by predictions about crowds.  Just my opinion.  No one will really know until it happens.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

midnight star said:


> Has anyone gotten other merchandise outside of Droids and Light sabers? I saw T-shirts, pins, and cups in Star Trader the other day, but not interested in those. And I know about the Porgs and Monkey Lizards, but are there other items to purchase? Do they have any cookware? I have some Disney cookware, maybe I can add to the collection.


The droid store has some very cool but expensive kitchenware.  Like, some bowls, plates, oven mitts... they have this bowl that I spotted and thought would be an amazing popcorn bowl, it's the top of R2D2's dome inverted, and then I picked it up and realized it's heavy as all heck and $75, sooo... probably not going to use it for popcorn.  Still was tempted.

But they have a ton of stuff to buy.  Tons.


----------



## ten6mom

Anyone know if we still get the SWGE reservation if we book an on-site hotel through something like Expedia instead of direct through the Disneyland website?  Expedia has PPH hotel available but the DL website does not.  Weird?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Lesley Wake said:


> They do have kitchen things in Droid Depot. Some plates/cups, a large bowl that looks like R2's head upside down. Apron, towels, and oven mitts.


Oh, I missed this when I replied.  I see you covered the bowl of my dreams already.


----------



## katyringo

Same boat. We arrive July 1-5th.

My guess is the best time is going to be first thing in the morning. Because even with the virtual line, that’s just a line to get into Star Wars land. My guess is they still won’t have fastpasses for the ride (how could they do that and the virtual line, you could have a fastpass but not able to get in yet).. so even once your time came to go in the lines for everything could be super long. 

Right now I’m debating our plans. We like to use our magic morning to hit fantasy land and maxpass DCA and then we hop over. For regular park opening rope drop there are other things that are a must so I’m trying to figure out where to fit it in.


----------



## hngo003

ten6mom said:


> I have an AP that is blocked on Friday/Sat/Sundays.
> 
> If I were to pull the trigger on a resort hotel reservation for a Thursday night, what do you suppose the chances are that I would get a reservation for a Thursday, when I COULD go, as opposed to the following day Friday, when I cannot go?



I got my reservation today and was able to change it to the day prior with an 8am reservation. If they have availability, you ask for a day/time change.


----------



## Tink1987

Jafar30 said:


> This is awesome and adorable.  Great job by the Cast Members
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135435018912747525



That’s lovely! Thanks for sharing.

Did you see the droid race hosted by Chewbacca? I will try to find it to share if you haven’t.


----------



## midnight star

I haven't been yet, but from reports on here, and on various blogs I've read...Cantina is where you need to head first. That could change after the reservations but for now Cantina is the place everyone wants


----------



## Jafar30

No I haven’t


----------



## dieumeye

I'm really curious about how they are going to handle the cantina after the reservation period. If they do a standby line, it's going to be super long all day. If they implement some kind of reservation/waitlist, I imagine that it would fill up for the _entire day_ soon after the park opens. Maybe they go crazy and implement some kind of FP-like system where you get a specific return time. No matter what, I would guess it's going to be the hottest ticket at the entire resort for a loooooong time. It's super fun to just hang out in there.


----------



## dieumeye

Jafar30 said:


> This is awesome and adorable.  Great job by the Cast Members
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1135435018912747525


When I visited, the stormtroopers were on point. They were interrogating and harassing guests (in a good/fun way) and it was really fun to watch them do their thing.


----------



## dina444444

ten6mom said:


> Hmmm I don't know (never booked an on-property stay before).  Will go check out the terms and conditions.  Thanks!


For Disney room only rates, you have to cancel 5 days before for a full refund of your deposit.


----------



## mom22princessesL&S

Following this thread... we will be there June 24th and 25th.  I am wondering what time we will need to line up to just get in the park.


----------



## ten6mom

Well.  I pulled the trigger AND got a friend to go with me.  Super late arrival Friday night, staying one night only because everyone has to be home Sunday.  Woooo hooooo!


----------



## Lesley Wake

ten6mom said:


> Anyone know if we still get the SWGE reservation if we book an on-site hotel through something like Expedia instead of direct through the Disneyland website?  Expedia has PPH hotel available but the DL website does not.  Weird?


I think I read somewhere that you have to book direct with Disney. If you do a 3rd party, it won’t apply for the reservations. Unfortunately I can’t find it anywhere, so I would call Disney direct to make sure before pulling that trigger!


----------



## Lesley Wake

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Oh, I missed this when I replied.  I see you covered the bowl of my dreams already.


Oh and here are some pictures I took because I thought they were such pretty designs (again-rotation being funky):


----------



## DizneyMommy

Has anyone been successful at taking 2 kids in to the Droid building experience with you? I have a 13 year old and a 3 year old. Obviously neither can go in alone, and I can’t leave the 3 year old outside. The 13 year old will build, the 3 year old won’t. Are they being reasonable about the 1 guest rule?

ETA- I’m not dropping $100 on a droid if I can’t even watch her build it lol


----------



## ten6mom

Lesley Wake said:


> I think I read somewhere that you have to book direct with Disney. If you do a 3rd party, it won’t apply for the reservations. Unfortunately I can’t find it anywhere, so I would call Disney direct to make sure before pulling that trigger!


Thank you- I ended up booking direct with the hotel!  Didn't want to take the risk!


----------



## Tink1987

OK so Batuu is even more cooler at night. It’s absoutely stunning. 

And if anyone has an 8pm reservation, you enter by Hungry Bear restaurant. If a CM tells you to go and enjoy the park and come back at 8, don’t listen to them. We we turned around at 7:30 and within a minute of being at Pooh’s Corner that same CM started letting people in! I completely understand they can’t have people blocking up CC but it was super annoying.


----------



## durantigger

Astylla said:


> At 7am everyone was allowed in and made cor red Rose tavern. I was probably about 85-100 people back and hubby made it to the cantina and I did Savi's first. Within 15 minutes Savi's line was cut off for our time and the cantina was near the same.



So were you both able to do the cantina and Savi's by splitting up and going for one reservation each?


----------



## Tink1987




----------



## Skyegirl1999

midnight star said:


> And I know this was mentioned, but cannot find the answer. Where do they have the 11 am group enter? I want to head straight to the Droid depot when I go, then do the ride, then do other stuff. Trying to strategize on the park app lol.





DizneyMommy said:


> Has anyone been successful at taking 2 kids in to the Droid building experience with you? I have a 13 year old and a 3 year old. Obviously neither can go in alone, and I can’t leave the 3 year old outside. The 13 year old will build, the 3 year old won’t. Are they being reasonable about the 1 guest rule?
> 
> ETA- I’m not dropping $100 on a droid if I can’t even watch her build it lol


There was a woman today holding a baby while watching her older kid build one.  I'd think you could make a case for bringing the 3 year old?  Also, you could just watch from right behind the railing; it's not secret or separate or anything.


----------



## dina444444

DizneyMommy said:


> Has anyone been successful at taking 2 kids in to the Droid building experience with you? I have a 13 year old and a 3 year old. Obviously neither can go in alone, and I can’t leave the 3 year old outside. The 13 year old will build, the 3 year old won’t. Are they being reasonable about the 1 guest rule?
> 
> ETA- I’m not dropping $100 on a droid if I can’t even watch her build it lol


When @Lesley Wake built hers two of our group were allowed to join her.


----------



## DizneyMommy

Skyegirl1999 said:


> There was a woman today holding a baby while watching her older kid build one.  I'd think you could make a case for bringing the 3 year old?  Also, you could just watch from right behind the railing; it's not secret or separate or anything.



Thanks! I might just break out the carrier and wear her to make things easier


----------



## midnight star

For those that have been to the Cantina, are you able to get the beer flight without the Tooth board? Or is that the only way to have it?


----------



## Lesley Wake

DizneyMommy said:


> Has anyone been successful at taking 2 kids in to the Droid building experience with you? I have a 13 year old and a 3 year old. Obviously neither can go in alone, and I can’t leave the 3 year old outside. The 13 year old will build, the 3 year old won’t. Are they being reasonable about the 1 guest rule?
> 
> ETA- I’m not dropping $100 on a droid if I can’t even watch her build it lol


You shouldn’t have any issue, especially with 2 young kids. At one point two of my adult friends were hovering around me watching and they didn’t say anything. The 1-guest limit is a way for CMs to have the authority to prevent it from getting too crowded. The droid building area is also open to the rest of the shop (not like Savi’s). So people can watch you the whole time-you are just separated with a rail (like the one surrounding the Falcon, but less imposing).


----------



## ten6mom

Here is a question I haven't seen asked.  I currently have an AP that includes Maxpass, so I get photos.  I am purchasing a one day ticket for Saturday (my AP is blocked that day) so I can see SWGE.

Will the photopass benefit still work that day if I have NOT purchased MP for my one-day ticket?  Anyone know?  I'd love to be able to take advantage of the photopass opportunities.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

ten6mom said:


> Here is a question I haven't seen asked.  I currently have an AP that includes Maxpass, so I get photos.  I am purchasing a one day ticket for Saturday (my AP is blocked that day) so I can see SWGE.
> 
> Will the photopass benefit still work that day if I have NOT purchased MP for my one-day ticket?  Anyone know?  I'd love to be able to take advantage of the photopass opportunities.


I'd think so.  You could always just get the photos on a Photopass card and link it another day, but I don't think they'd turn off your Photopass access?


----------



## Tink1987

OK so the Cantina is the coolest thing ever. DJ Rex is so awesome. I don’t think I’ve ever fangirled so hard.


----------



## Angrose

ten6mom said:


> Well.  I pulled the trigger AND got a friend to go with me.  Super late arrival Friday night, staying one night only because everyone has to be home Sunday.  Woooo hooooo!


Yay! That’s what we’re doing...arriving late Friday, hit the park Saturday then back home late Saturday! Are you going this weekend? We’ll be there then, 11-3 reservation for Sat, got the email this morning. I was told they try to give hotel guests the first two slots of the day. Have fun!!!


----------



## Jedi Mouse

DizneyMommy said:


> Has anyone been successful at taking 2 kids in to the Droid building experience with you? I have a 13 year old and a 3 year old. Obviously neither can go in alone, and I can’t leave the 3 year old outside. The 13 year old will build, the 3 year old won’t. Are they being reasonable about the 1 guest rule?
> 
> ETA- I’m not dropping $100 on a droid if I can’t even watch her build it lol


The rule is flexible, I would say there is no way they are going to hassle you about it, especially with a young child.  We had two adults and two kids (10 & 12) and they didn't ask us how many droids we were buying until it was time to pay.  You should be just fine.


----------



## Mathmagicland

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I want to see the once upon a time costumes too! Most excited about those ones.
> 
> Am i correct to say this exhibit will be taking the place of the pirates one they had last expo?


That would be a good guess, I think,  if I recall, the Archives exhibit has a theme esch year....at least the last three expos it did.  

I never watched Once Upon a Time, so would likely pass those costumes rather quickly.  Some Costumes in general are fascinating to see and study upclose.


----------



## IAmDis

mom22princessesL&S said:


> Following this thread... we will be there June 24th and 25th.  I am wondering what time we will need to line up to just get in the park.



I would recommend to start lining up at 5am... tomorrow morning, ha.


----------



## crystal1313

Ok, we are so close to booking a room for only one night just to see SWGE. I want to verify something before we do...if we book next Friday 6/14, will we get SWGE reservations for 6/15? And if we don’t, I can call and request a change to 6/15? Are they pretty flexible about changes? Reason being is we will not arrive until late on 6/14 (driving from NorCal) I tried to search to find my answer and this is what I got so far. Sorry In advance if I missed something obvious. Thank you!!


----------



## ten6mom

I , too, just booked one night Friday night and we have to drive back Saturday evening!  Yikes!


----------



## crystal1313

Lesley Wake said:


> I think I read somewhere that you have to book direct with Disney. If you do a 3rd party, it won’t apply for the reservations. Unfortunately I can’t find it anywhere, so I would call Disney direct to make sure before pulling that trigger!


I called Disney and asked this specific question, and they said as long as you have a reservation at one of the Disneyland resort hotels, you get a SWGE reservation. I asked because we are wanting to book a room through Amex travel to use our rewards. Has anyone booked not through Disney directly and gotten a SWGE reservation? Now I am worried!


----------



## hngo003

crystal1313 said:


> Ok, we are so close to booking a room for only one night just to see SWGE. I want to verify something before we do...if we book next Friday 6/14, will we get SWGE reservations for 6/15? And if we don’t, I can call and request a change to 6/15? Are they pretty flexible about changes? Reason being is we will not arrive until late on 6/14 (driving from NorCal) I tried to search to find my answer and this is what I got so far. Sorry In advance if I missed something obvious. Thank you!!



If you don’t get the date and time that works for you, you can call them and see if you can change. They can change it if they have that date and time that you want available. You have to wait to get the email first which takes a couple of days. I tried calling the day after booking the hotel to request a date and they told me to wait for the email.


----------



## mafpi

Thank you all. I’m ready for tomorrow morning with my 8am reservation thanks to all this info. I plan on going to the cantina first, so my question is where do I walk to get there the quickest. Thanks in advance


----------



## ten6mom

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> We can be crazy together  Thanks for the head's up on how the reservation times will work--and for the phone number. As we are driving back that day, I'd definitely prefer one of the first two time slots. Keep me posted on when you hear.



Sorry, meant to quote this earlier.  Count me and my friend in for the crazy!  We will have late late arrival Friday night and will see SWGE Saturday (reeeaaaally hoping they don't give us a "day of arrival" Friday reservation now!) and have to drive back Saturday evening.  


Skyegirl1999 said:


> I'd think so.  You could always just get the photos on a Photopass card and link it another day, but I don't think they'd turn off your Photopass access?


I would hope not!  Guess I will find out...  But yes I will get the card... good idea.  Thank you!



Angrose said:


> Yay! That’s what we’re doing...arriving late Friday, hit the park Saturday then back home late Saturday! Are you going this weekend? We’ll be there then, 11-3 reservation for Sat, got the email this morning. I was told they try to give hotel guests the first two slots of the day. Have fun!!!



I hope so !  Sounds like the 8am is the way to go!  And yes this weekend!  My friend (who also lives in Phoenix) got a military rate for one night.  I was shocked she got one so late into the game but here we are!


----------



## Tink1987

mafpi said:


> Thank you all. I’m ready for tomorrow morning with my 8am reservation thanks to all this info. I plan on going to the cantina first, so my question is where do I walk to get there the quickest. Thanks in advance



When you queue up a CM comes and explains what will happen. They will have a stick with a orange flag on. Walk behind them and follow them to where the queue will start. You will enter through the Big Thunder trail.


----------



## Mrs. W

crystal1313 said:


> I called Disney and asked this specific question, and they said as long as you have a reservation at one of the Disneyland resort hotels, you get a SWGE reservation. I asked because we are wanting to book a room through Amex travel to use our rewards. Has anyone booked not through Disney directly and gotten a SWGE reservation? Now I am worried!



I booked through Costco and got a reservation.


----------



## Tink1987

I was pilot on SR and it was amazing! I didn’t have to ask as well, it was just luck of the draw.


----------



## l4dyj8

ten6mom said:


> Anyone know if we still get the SWGE reservation if we book an on-site hotel through something like Expedia instead of direct through the Disneyland website?  Expedia has PPH hotel available but the DL website does not.  Weird?


Yes. I booked through CheapTickets. I normally book direct but the only available room were premium rooms.
However, I did not get an email with a QR code. But I called and they told me my time. I could not add names over the phone. I took care of this upon check in and at the hotel Galaxy Edge reception. They were able to give you a printout and make corrections.


----------



## l4dyj8

DizneyMommy said:


> Has anyone been successful at taking 2 kids in to the Droid building experience with you? I have a 13 year old and a 3 year old. Obviously neither can go in alone, and I can’t leave the 3 year old outside. The 13 year old will build, the 3 year old won’t. Are they being reasonable about the 1 guest rule?
> 
> ETA- I’m not dropping $100 on a droid if I can’t even watch her build it lol


I didn’t know they had this rule. We were there on Sunday. DH and my 9 year old built one, while my 3 year old and I watched. It helped that we were at the end, so I can watch from the side.
The conveyer belt area was pretty crowded and they didn’t really stop anyone.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Nonsuch said:


> ... I'll be there on June 24 to experience (or just observe) the opening.


And we'll be here eagerly waiting for your report!



Lesley Wake said:


> ... I would also advise you to consider making sure you are in the land for the fireworks around 9:30. The launch site is right behind GE, so the view of fireworks exploding above the spires and Millennium Falcon is pretty amazing!


This is one reason we booked a late time slot -- it's one of the things I'm looking forward to the most in GE! (You'll probably find me blubbering in the designated crying zone.)


----------



## EmJ

A thought on Oga’s... if ROTR really is close to opening in late summer or fall as some rumors suggest, could that possibly be the people eater that Oga’s needs to manage it’s crowds? Maybe Disney doesn’t need to do anything more than carry on with its plan.


----------



## Kuzcotopia12

I'm desperately trying to avoid spoilers so no pictures - but for those who've been, what is the best food item/items to get? I'm going on Sunday 6/9!


----------



## kpd6901

EmJ said:


> A thought on Oga’s... if ROTR really is close to opening in late summer or fall as some rumors suggest, could that possibly be the people eater that Oga’s needs to manage it’s crowds? Maybe Disney doesn’t need to do anything more than carry on with its plan.


Well, probably. However, at some point rides will go down and people will wait it out in the Cantina. So, at the very least this experience is good for them to figure out the best way to handle WHEN this scenario plays out outside of reservation periods. Now, people only have 4 hours and are rushing it to get in when they don't have more time. Later, that won't be a concern, but this current scenario is a good test case for when RotR and/or MFSR go down.


----------



## RomCom

Has anyone found links to park maps with GE included? I'd love to print out a map before we leave but I can only find non updated ones to print out.


----------



## Doctor Who

Has anyone had any luck changing names on your reservation? Not a hotel related reservation.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

EmJ said:


> A thought on Oga’s... if ROTR really is close to opening in late summer or fall as some rumors suggest, could that possibly be the people eater that Oga’s needs to manage it’s crowds? Maybe Disney doesn’t need to do anything more than carry on with its plan.


No.  Not at all.  Oga’s is so small and so cool and also the only place to drink in DL... it’s going to be insanely popular forever.  The lines for something like the Cove Bar or Carthay Lounge or Trader Sam’s will never hold a candle to Oga’s.  Oga’s could be five times as big and it would still have insanely higher demand than its capacity. 

Also, ROTR won’t be a people-eater.  And even if it was, its opening will increase land capacity according to ITS capacity, so there will be more people let into SWGE when it opens.  So it may actually make things worse for the Oga situation.  

Like a PP, I am very curious how they will handle Oga’s post-reservation-period.


----------



## dina444444

Skyegirl1999 said:


> No.  Not at all.  Oga’s is so small and so cool and also the only place to drink in DL... it’s going to be insanely popular forever.  The lines for something like the Cove Bar or Carthay Lounge or Trader Sam’s will never hold a candle to Oga’s.  Oga’s could be five times as big and it would still have insanely higher demand than its capacity.
> 
> Also, ROTR won’t be a people-eater.  And even if it was, its opening will increase land capacity according to ITS capacity, so there will be more people let into SWGE when it opens.  So it may actually make things worse for the Oga situation.
> 
> Like a PP, I am very curious how they will handle Oga’s post-reservation-period.


from what I've heard ROTR is going to be a people eater. It's suppose to do more an hour than falcon.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Kuzcotopia12 said:


> I'm desperately trying to avoid spoilers so no pictures - but for those who've been, what is the best food item/items to get? I'm going on Sunday 6/9!


Personally, I liked the pot roast the best, but it’s only available at dinner. My friend and I weren’t fans of the shrimp noodle dish (the shrimp was good, but the noodles had a weird taste). My friend also loved the Ronto wrap (I’m too picky and didn’t totally love it). The special drinks at Docking Bay 7 weren’t the best, but I loved the Meiloorun Juice at Ronto Roasters.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

dina444444 said:


> from what I've heard ROTR is going to be a people eater. It's suppose to do more an hour than falcon.


I thought it was supposed to have a decent rider-per-hour capacity, but it’s not Pirates or anything.  I guess we’ll see!  I can’t wait to get to ride it.

Regardless of its capacity, in the context of thoughts like “perhaps it will eat all the people so Oga’s won’t be so crowded,” I think it’s safe to say it will not “eat” enough people for that.


----------



## midnight star

For Oga's post-reservation period, my friends and I are already mentally preparing to wait 3+ hours for it. I would try it during my reservation, but it sucks up so much time, I would rather do other things around.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

midnight star said:


> For Oga's post-reservation period, my friends and I are already mentally preparing to wait 3+ hours for it. I would try it during my reservation, but it sucks up so much time, I would rather do other things around.


I’d go for it during your reservation.  Unless you want to build a saber (which I don’t think you do), there’s more than enough time to do the Cantina and hit the other stuff.

We don’t know what they’re going to do with it afterward - it could be impossible to get into due to some type of reservation system, online or in-park...


----------



## midnight star

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I’d go for it during your reservation.  Unless you want to build a saber (which I don’t think you do), there’s more than enough time to do the Cantina and hit the other stuff.
> 
> We don’t know what they’re going to do with it afterward - it could be impossible to get into due to some type of reservation system, online or in-park...


I want to do the droid. I was going to go there first. I wonder if I send my aunt to put our names down on the Cantina list, then have her meet me in the droid line? I'm just scared I won't make it over there in time lol.


----------



## kpd6901

midnight star said:


> For Oga's post-reservation period, my friends and I are already mentally preparing to wait 3+ hours for it. I would try it during my reservation, but it sucks up so much time, I would rather do other things around.


I could see this turning more into an ADR bar/lounge with a somewhat pushy time limit. I would LOVE to see a CM playing the role of Oga or one of her henches politely but roughly pushing people out. "Have you completed your business? You're always welcome, but I got a lot more travelers who need to refuel, too.  Come on, come on. I'll see ya 'round next time!" A little rough character, but, in character, yet simultaneously effective at turning the tables.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

midnight star said:


> I want to do the droid. I was going to go there first. I wonder if I send my aunt to put our names down on the Cantina list, then have her meet me in the droid line? I'm just scared I won't make it over there in time lol.


Which time slot are you?

At 8am, it only took us 15 minutes to make a droid.


----------



## midnight star

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Which time slot are you?
> 
> At 8am, it only took us 15 minutes to make a droid.


11-3  So it might be a little longer wait for the droids. I will read more and see if I can swing it. I think what will happen is I make a bee-line for the cantina, and send my aunt to the droid station.


----------



## DavidNYC

Three questions:

1.  I have an 8am reservation tomorrow but also have early entry.  Has anyone tried doing Fantasyland or Tomorrowland rides during one of the days they've had MM since GE opened?  I would assume most people let in for GE are getting in line for that but are the lands still only open for rides to those eligible for it or can anyone in the park for 8am GE let on rides?

2.  Any updates on whether Cantina is sticking with giving return times or texts or are they making everyone wait on line?  Really would love to see that.  Debating whether to try to get to front of pack for GE at 8am or enjoy small lines in rest of park for MM and first hour hour and head to GE at 9am (which would likely lock me out of Cantina for that slot - but I have a 8pm on someone else's reservation when I could try again at the start of the period.

3.  Is there package delivery to the front of park?  If I splurge for anything would probably do a droid but don't want to carry it around all day.


----------



## JMommyof3

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Which time slot are you?
> 
> At 8am, it only took us 15 minutes to make a droid.



Did you do Oga's at all?  We have 8am and want to do Oga's first thing then droid building, then ride/explore for the rest of the time.  Do you think this is possible?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

JMommyof3 said:


> Did you do Oga's at all?  We have 8am and want to do Oga's first thing then droid building, then ride/explore for the rest of the time.  Do you think this is possible?


I didn’t do Oga’s yesterday (I did last Friday).  You’d 100% have to go to Oga’s first to have a chance at it, so you’d have to take a longer wait to do the droid, but you’d be able to do both based on what I saw yesterday.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

DavidNYC said:


> Three questions:
> 
> 1.  I have an 8am reservation tomorrow but also have early entry.  Has anyone tried doing Fantasyland or Tomorrowland rides during one of the days they've had MM since GE opened?  I would assume most people let in for GE are getting in line for that but are the lands still only open for rides to those eligible for it or can anyone in the park for 8am GE let on rides?
> 
> 2.  Any updates on whether Cantina is sticking with giving return times or texts or are they making everyone wait on line?  Really would love to see that.  Debating whether to try to get to front of pack for GE at 8am or enjoy small lines in rest of park for MM and first hour hour and head to GE at 9am (which would likely lock me out of Cantina for that slot - but I have a 8pm on someone else's reservation when I could try again at the start of the period.
> 
> 3.  Is there package delivery to the front of park?  If I splurge for anything would probably do a droid but don't want to carry it around all day.


1. Yesterday we checked in for SWGE at about 7:20 and then rode Star Tours.  It was a walk-on.  We did not have MM, but anyone who’s in can ride (but it seemed most SW guests were in line for the land, so I wouldn’t worry too much - MM crowds were light).

2. Yesterday they were taking numbers.  They don’t have the space for the type of line that would build if there was an unchecked line. 

3.  This I don’t know.  Everyone seems to be carrying theirs.


----------



## DisneylandNerd

As I read more and more on it... It seems Oga's is going to be the real challenge after the 24th... it will be very interesting


----------



## Lesley Wake

DavidNYC said:


> Is there package delivery to the front of park? If I splurge for anything would probably do a droid but don't want to carry it around all day.


There is no package delivery from SWGE. You can always get a locker for the day.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

DavidNYC said:


> 3. Is there package delivery to the front of park? If I splurge for anything would probably do a droid but don't want to carry it around all day.


I will say part of the fun of building a droid is carrying it around to see how it interacts with SWGE, I've seen a lot of people carrying around droids/lightsabers so I don't think will hold packages for you. If you're staying within walking distance of the parks I would just take it back to the hotel or even to the car.


----------



## midnight star

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I didn’t do Oga’s yesterday (I did last Friday).  You’d 100% have to go to Oga’s first to have a chance at it, so you’d have to take a longer wait to do the droid, but you’d be able to do both based on what I saw yesterday.


I go june 22. I’m hoping by then they have a set system for it. Right now, you put your name down and they call/text you?


----------



## Gaugersaurus

midnight star said:


> I go june 22. I’m hoping by then they have a set system for it. Right now, you put your name down and they call/text you?


I haven't been to Oga's yet but it sounds like they do it similar to walk-ups for lamplight lounge, check in give name & phone# then get a text when there's a table/spot available.


----------



## crystal1313

We just booked a totally last minute stay at the DLH!  We used Amex points as we cannot swing the crazy nightly rate.  Now time to go back in this thread and figure out what we really want to do with our time!  So excited!


----------



## lurkergirl

Elias1901 said:


> I apologize if it's been mentioned or posted already but... has any semblance of a day-by-day itinerary or schedule of events been posted as of yet? I know they keep adding stuff and fine-tuning it until like a week before the expo but isn't there usually a rough outline posted anywhere by now??


It's still way too early for a schedule, rough or otherwise.  As you can see with the Legends and Archive announcements, information will start to trickle out in drips.  You can start to put together a rough schedule on your own, but an actual schedule won't be released for awhile.


----------



## Lesley Wake

DisneylandNerd said:


> As I read more and more on it... It seems Oga's is going to be the real challenge after the 24th... it will be very interesting


Honestly it’s going to be an issue for the foreseeable future. Until they figure out a way to expand capacity. I mean even the Cove Bar would constantly have lines years after it opened.


----------



## Becca1007

Does anyone know if there is a riderswap option or if kids under the height limit can walk through the queue and interactive elements and then take the chicken exit? I have a 4 year old who is not tall enough so trying to figure out how to work a visit to GE ...


----------



## kpd6901

Lesley Wake said:


> There is no package delivery from SWGE. You can always get a locker for the day.


Well, here's a related question for DL as a whole. Package delivery to the front of the park. I assume that is for things purchased, the stores can send the merchandise to the front of the park for you to pick up when you leave. First, where do you pick it up at (DL rookie). Second, can you give things to Guest Relations and ask them to send it to the front of the park...or if you purchase something at another store, can you have them also take things you already have and add it to what they are sending? Basically, is there any way to get your SWGE stuff for end of day pickup at the front of the park, even if you can't actually send it directly from SWGE?


----------



## FSUSammy

Becca1007 said:


> Does anyone know if there is a riderswap option or if kids under the height limit can walk through the queue and interactive elements and then take the chicken exit? I have a 4 year old who is not tall enough so trying to figure out how to work a visit to GE ...



I've heard there is a rider swap, but I'm also curious how exactly it works. Would actually be cool if the rider swap occurred at the chicken exit (like how Universal does it) so that everyone can experience the line


----------



## figment_jii

For anyone that's bought or tried out one of the BB-8 style units from the Droid Depot, are their fairly easy to control/drive? I have one of the Sphero BB-8 units and, while very cute, I've had a pretty hard time actually figuring out how to steer it where I want it to go. I've watched some videos and it looks like the R2-style units are pretty easy to drive, but the BB-8 ones seems a bit more difficult.


----------



## DisneylandNerd

Lesley Wake said:


> Honestly it’s going to be an issue for the foreseeable future. Until they figure out a way to expand capacity. I mean even the Cove Bar would constantly have lines years after it opened.


Yea but even Cove Bar wasn't going to have the issue as Oga's will. you can drink pretty much anywhere in DACA and even then cove bar was 45-1hour waits. This place especially at night will be insane. Im just hoping over this month they figure out a way to handle it. I go July 3rd and first thing im doing at park is going to this place lol.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

kpd6901 said:


> Well, here's a related question for DL as a whole. Package delivery to the front of the park. I assume that is for things purchased, the stores can send the merchandise to the front of the park for you to pick up when you leave. First, where do you pick it up at (DL rookie). Second, can you give things to Guest Relations and ask them to send it to the front of the park...or if you purchase something at another store, can you have them also take things you already have and add it to what they are sending? Basically, is there any way to get your SWGE stuff for end of day pickup at the front of the park, even if you can't actually send it directly from SWGE?


You’d need to buy a locker and store your stuff yourself for what’s you’re talking about.  It’s not a courier service; they just send some stuff up to the front to encourage people to buy things they don’t want to schlepp around (pick-up is by the gates, not hard to find).


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Becca1007 said:


> Does anyone know if there is a riderswap option or if kids under the height limit can walk through the queue and interactive elements and then take the chicken exit? I have a 4 year old who is not tall enough so trying to figure out how to work a visit to GE ...


They won’t let kids who are too short past the height check.  The queue isn’t particularly cool?  I mean, if you’re not actually waiting in the line, it’s not worth making an effort for - it’s not like Hogwarts or something like that.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Reportedly people are receiving emails that they can add guests to their reservations! I’m guessing because the crowds are so low!


----------



## DisneylandNerd

Lesley Wake said:


> Reportedly people are receiving emails that they can add guests to their reservations! I’m guessing because the crowds are so low!
> 
> View attachment 406536


This gives me a tiny pinch of hope maybe GE wont be as bad after the 24th as people think....


----------



## Gaugersaurus

Lesley Wake said:


> Reportedly people are receiving emails that they can add guests to their reservations! I’m guessing because the crowds are so low!
> 
> View attachment 406536


I'd give my arm & leg to be added to someone's reservation just to be able to visit again during the reservation period


----------



## Lesley Wake

figment_jii said:


> For anyone that's bought or tried out one of the BB-8 style units from the Droid Depot, are their fairly easy to control/drive? I have one of the Sphero BB-8 units and, while very cute, I've had a pretty hard time actually figuring out how to steer it where I want it to go. I've watched some videos and it looks like the R2-style units are pretty easy to drive, but the BB-8 ones seems a bit more difficult.


They aren’t particularly easy to control. I’d say Spheros are easier. R-series definitely are more stable.


----------



## crvetter

Lesley Wake said:


> Reportedly people are receiving emails that they can add guests to their reservations! I’m guessing because the crowds are so low!
> 
> View attachment 406536


I received the same e-mail. Though I wonder if they are also admitting that there was an issue with the registration not being clear (some not shown a place to add guests, similar to my experience) and they have upset guests showing up (avoid the confrontations). Plus if crowds are low they can easily rectify this from frontline CMs experience complaints.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Gaugersaurus said:


> I'd give my arm & leg to be added to someone's reservation just to be able to visit again during the reservation period


Same! 

So, if anyone wants to add me to a weekend or evening slot-I’d be happy to be the one to get in line at Oga’s. Kidding..sort-of


----------



## DisneylandNerd

Ill be doing an 8am rope drop on July3rd for Oga's and probably still have to wait in line.. MM is in Cali that day luckily.  Shouldve built 2 Oga's lol


----------



## ChrisFL

Reading here about the issues with Oga's Cantina, and potential crowds overall, I really feel for the imagineers.

The good thing about opening a new "planet" area is that they weren't as restricted in size of things, compared to what Universal ran into with JK Rowling and the Harry Potter stuff. Having said that, without seeing it in person, it seems maybe the Cantina could have been expanded a bit in a different way. What I mean is, having the main bar area where you can go up, order your drinks and then go to another area that's like the bar, but is more wide open where you can relax and enjoy them.

Like Craig said on this week's DIS Unplugged show, there's always a learning curve and you don't always know what guests will flock to and at what times. It seems they're also having issues with the blue/green milk reviews from various places.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Lesley Wake said:


> Reportedly people are receiving emails that they can add guests to their reservations! I’m guessing because the crowds are so low!
> 
> View attachment 406536


Hmm, this I don’t like.  Getting more people in the parks, cool.  Getting more people into SWGE and compromising the experience there?  Not so cool. 

Also, what about current parties of two?  Can they add people?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Just got off the phone with the SWGE hotline: 
To be clear on the email about adding a guest, this only applies to people who registered solo. So no luck to anyone who registered with 2+ guests already.


----------



## figment_jii

So, that does seem like it's in response to the difficulties a lot of people seemed to have figuring out when/how to add additional guests during the initial reservation period.  It makes sense that if you were able to add one additional person, it meant you figured out the registration webpage and, therefore, wouldn't need to add more people now.


----------



## ChrisFL

theluckyrabbit said:


> Just got off the phone with the SWGE hotline:
> To be clear on the email about adding a guest, this only applies to people who registered solo. So no luck to anyone who registered with 2+ guests already.



There's a Han joke in there somewhere


----------



## Lesley Wake

ChrisFL said:


> Reading here about the issues with Oga's Cantina, and potential crowds overall, I really feel for the imagineers.
> 
> The good thing about opening a new "planet" area is that they weren't as restricted in size of things, compared to what Universal ran into with JK Rowling and the Harry Potter stuff. Having said that, without seeing it in person, it seems maybe the Cantina could have been expanded a bit in a different way. What I mean is, having the main bar area where you can go up, order your drinks and then go to another area that's like the bar, but is more wide open where you can relax and enjoy them.
> 
> Like Craig said on this week's DIS Unplugged show, there's always a learning curve and you don't always know what guests will flock to and at what times. It seems they're also having issues with the blue/green milk reviews from various places.


I think it’s also a result of the removal of the table service dinner show restaurant. The cantina was supposed to be a pseudo-holding area for the restaurant. That got removed and they probably weren’t given the opportunity or extra budget to increase the size. 

I think they didn’t actually use the space for the restaurant, so maybe they will start work on a Phase 2 with another ride and the restaurant? At least a girl can hope!


----------



## Becca1007

FSUSammy said:


> I've heard there is a rider swap, but I'm also curious how exactly it works. Would actually be cool if the rider swap occurred at the chicken exit (like how Universal does it) so that everyone can experience the line


Yeah ... since its just me, my significant other and our son it sucks to not be able to experience it together. And since their isn't a ton of stuff geared towards the small padawan, its a lot of time for him to just be wandering around GE.


----------



## interstate70s

Piggybacking on the rider swap issue. After the 23rd  If the line is very long (hours?)what's the parent with the baby supposed to do while they wait. I assume with the virtual line to get in the land, if you leave the land to do something with the little you're out of luck, Right? Does anyone have any info on how that will work?


----------



## Tink1987

figment_jii said:


> For anyone that's bought or tried out one of the BB-8 style units from the Droid Depot, are their fairly easy to control/drive? I have one of the Sphero BB-8 units and, while very cute, I've had a pretty hard time actually figuring out how to steer it where I want it to go. I've watched some videos and it looks like the R2-style units are pretty easy to drive, but the BB-8 ones seems a bit more difficult.



They do go very fast and the head constantly pops off - it is magnetised. It was quite funny as the CM who activated mine told me to try her out and the head popped off immediately. She said that will happen a lot. I was like gee thanks, $99 on this and the head comes off constantly 

To be fair though the more you play with it, the more you get used to the control and how sensitive it is.


----------



## Tink1987

I think they don’t want to do package shopping either or drop off because they don’t want to be sending back hundreds of long lightsaber bags and heavy droids.


----------



## endoux

This might be a dumb question, but since the droids take batteries, do we have to purchase them separately at the droid depot? I would imagine they'd be expensive, so could we bring our own batteries?


----------



## Gaugersaurus

endoux said:


> This might be a dumb question, but since the droids take batteries, do we have to purchase them separately at the droid depot? I would imagine they'd be expensive, so could we bring our own batteries?


Custom droids and lightsaber both include batteries as far as I know


----------



## njchris

interstate70s said:


> Piggybacking on the rider swap issue. After the 23rd  If the line is very long (hours?)what's the parent with the baby supposed to do while they wait.


Hand the baby off to a Stormtrooper???


----------



## Lesley Wake

endoux said:


> This might be a dumb question, but since the droids take batteries, do we have to purchase them separately at the droid depot? I would imagine they'd be expensive, so could we bring our own batteries?


They come with batteries already inside; they don't sell batteries in the land itself. The BB droid takes 6-AA batteries in the motor. But the existing ones should last you for your entire trip to DL.


----------



## rteetz

Lesley Wake said:


> Reportedly people are receiving emails that they can add guests to their reservations! I’m guessing because the crowds are so low!
> 
> View attachment 406536


http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/disne...eir-star-wars-galaxys-edge-reservation-party/
I wonder too if they want to increase the crowds a bit and see how things go before the 24th.


----------



## sandgrace

crvetter said:


> I received the same e-mail. Though I wonder if they are also admitting that there was an issue with the registration not being clear (some not shown a place to add guests, similar to my experience) and they have upset guests showing up (avoid the confrontations). Plus if crowds are low they can easily rectify this from frontline CMs experience complaints.


I accidentally reserved a spot for only one person and I didn't receive the email.  Has anyone been able to add more people by calling?


----------



## figment_jii

Lesley Wake said:


> They aren’t particularly easy to control. I’d say Spheros are easier. R-series definitely are more stable.


Yikes!  Is it a dedicated remote (with buttons or something along those lines) or app controlled?  I thought some of my problem with the Spheros was trying to get used to using the app, where there isn't much in terms of tactile ques to help figure out whether you're still in the center of the dial or off to the side, etc.



Tink1987 said:


> They do go very fast and the head constantly pops off - it is magnetised. It was quite funny as the CM who activated mine told me to try her out and the head popped off immediately. She said that will happen a lot. I was like gee thanks, $99 on this and the head comes off constantly
> 
> To be fair though the more you play with it, the more you get used to the control and how sensitive it is.


That makes sense.  Poor BB-8 unit...no head!  It sounds like the BB-8 units are rather like a large sized Spheros, but with some more/new features.


----------



## bcinohio

Are you allowed to use the remote in the park?  I thought I saw somewhere that said you could not.


----------



## crvetter

sandgrace said:


> I accidentally reserved a spot for only one person and I didn't receive the email.  Has anyone been able to add more people by calling?


I cancelled my trip because of the mistake (either theirs or mine, I just expected a confirmation page that would allow me to verify all details before finalized; in all honesty I have no idea if the add a guest button was even present to say what happened). Though if you have for only 1 guest I would call if you want to add others, I'm sure it went to all single guest reservations and perhaps your junk e-mail box filtered it out or something.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

bcinohio said:


> Are you allowed to use the remote in the park?  I thought I saw somewhere that said you could not.


No.  My daughter was using hers in an empty area of GE and we were rather forcefully yelled at about it.  Apparently the people at Droid Depot were supposed to tell us, but if they did, we totally missed it.  They also didn’t give us a box (we bought a backpack, but the instructions are on the box so you’re supposed to get one anyway).

I can see why they don’t want droids running around and tripping people, so I get it, but it was a little unfortunate to have a child yelled at for something she didn’t know was against the rules.  The CM acted like we were perhaps murdering someone by operating the droid in a completely deserted corner of the land.  Otherwise, the CMs have been AMAZING; some of them even remembered her droid’s “name” and called out to it hours later!

So, don’t try to use your droids in the parks, people!


----------



## cxr

MOFO Disney  we didn't go to our planned trip 6/1 for the exact reason we only had a reservation for one person   grrrr......


----------



## Lesley Wake

figment_jii said:


> Yikes! Is it a dedicated remote (with buttons or something along those lines) or app controlled? I thought some of my problem with the Spheros was trying to get used to using the app, where there isn't much in terms of tactile ques to help figure out whether you're still in the center of the dial or off to the side, etc.


It's a separate remote with buttons. Both types get the same design of remote, with forward/back, turn to each side, and make noises. 


bcinohio said:


> Are you allowed to use the remote in the park?  I thought I saw somewhere that said you could not.


Officially you are not allowed to. And the PP did report being yelled at. But I saw many people trying them out. And Chewbacca even held a droid race before the park closed on Sunday. So YMMV.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Lesley Wake said:


> It's a separate remote with buttons. Both types get the same design of remote, with forward/back, turn to each side, and make noises.
> 
> Officially you are not allowed to. And the PP did report being yelled at. But I saw many people trying them out. And Chewbacca even held a droid race before the park closed on Sunday. So YMMV.


We had also seen other people using theirs.  And I guess if Chewie tells you to do something, you do it.  But the CM who SPRINTED over to us, shouting, and gave a lengthy and loud lecture to both my 6-year-old and myself... she sure didn’t think you could.


----------



## Markolodeon

Skyegirl1999 said:


> 1. Yesterday we checked in for SWGE at about 7:20 and then rode Star Tours.  It was a walk-on.  We did not have MM, but anyone who’s in can ride (but it seemed most SW guests were in line for the land, so I wouldn’t worry too much - MM crowds were light).



Exactly what we’re hoping for, super light crowds for MM for the first hour or so and then moseying over to SWGE around 9:00.  The piece that isn’t clear is whether we need to get wristbands first before doing the MM attractions, or if we can get them inside the park again around 9:00. Anyone know? TIA!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Markolodeon said:


> Exactly what we’re hoping for, super light crowds for MM for the first hour or so and then moseying over to SWGE around 9:00.  The piece that isn’t clear is whether we need to get wristbands first before doing the MM attractions, or if we can get them inside the park again around 9:00. Anyone know? TIA!


I’d just walk in and get your wristbands sometime before 8.  It took us literally two minutes at 7:20.  The 11:00 crowd can check in at 9, so they’ll start lining up and I wouldn’t want to deal with that.


----------



## Tink1987

Skyegirl1999 said:


> No.  My daughter was using hers in an empty area of GE and we were rather forcefully yelled at about it.  Apparently the people at Droid Depot were supposed to tell us, but if they did, we totally missed it.  They also didn’t give us a box (we bought a backpack, but the instructions are on the box so you’re supposed to get one anyway).
> 
> I can see why they don’t want droids running around and tripping people, so I get it, but it was a little unfortunate to have a child yelled at for something she didn’t know was against the rules.  The CM acted like we were perhaps murdering someone by operating the droid in a completely deserted corner of the land.  Otherwise, the CMs have been AMAZING; some of them even remembered her droid’s “name” and called out to it hours later!
> 
> So, don’t try to use your droids in the parks, people!



We had a bit of a nasty experience near the Falcon. Stormtroopers were patrolling and a kid had his lightsaber swinging it round. He tried to get a photo with the stormtrooper and swung the lightsaber. The stormtrooper had to bend back and lost his footing a little bit. The CM with them yelled at him to not play with that as it wasn’t a toy. The stormtroopers quickly moved away and the CM completely forgot she was on stage and blatantly started talking to the one who had nearly fell before going backstage. Wasn’t good to see from any side.

The kid was around 13 so should have known better and the parents were just stood off to a side laughing. I wasn’t going to share at first but since you said you had a CM yell as well!


----------



## Tink1987

figment_jii said:


> Yikes!  Is it a dedicated remote (with buttons or something along those lines) or app controlled?  I thought some of my problem with the Spheros was trying to get used to using the app, where there isn't much in terms of tactile ques to help figure out whether you're still in the center of the dial or off to the side, etc.
> 
> 
> That makes sense.  Poor BB-8 unit...no head!  It sounds like the BB-8 units are rather like a large sized Spheros, but with some more/new features.



At the moment her head is in my carry on, her antennas are in my make up bag inside pocket so they are safe and not loseable and her body is in my suitcase. I’m a bad droid parent. I’ve also detached my 3PO’s head, arms and legs from his body to make him shorter to carry around.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Tink1987 said:


> We had a bit of nasty experience near the Falcon. Stormtroopers were patrolling and a kid had his lightsaber swinging it round. He tried to get a photo with the stormtrooper and swung the lightsaber. The stormtrooper had to bend back and lost his footing a little bit. The CM with them yelled at him to not play with that as it wasn’t a toy. The stormtroopers quickly moved away and the CM completely forgot she was on stage and blatantly started talking to the one who had nearly fell before going backstage. Wasn’t good to see from any side.
> 
> The kid was around 13 so should have known better and the parents were just stood off to a side laughing. I wasn’t going to share at first but since you said you had a CM yell as well!


I mean, we’ve had overwhelmingly awesome CM experiences in SWGE, and I pretry much always give CMs the benefit of the doubt - maybe the one who ran over to us had watched someone trip and was stressed about it?  Who knows?

But it was a negative enough moment (that freaked out my kid a bit) that I definitely wanted to warn others so they don’t make the same mistake.


----------



## ateam79828592

My favorite item from GE is this gift card available only at the Droid Depot. You have to load with $100. It is heavy metal and has a scannable barcode on the back so it can be used throughout Disney.


----------



## ateam79828592

One other note on merchandise inside of GE. If they are out of something you are looking for, keep checking back as possible during your time.  They do restock frequently but if you ask about an item they will say either they are sold out or they are waiting on a shipment (i.e. unlike shops outside GE they aren’t pulling from stock in the back on request).


----------



## Markolodeon

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I’d just walk in and get your wristbands sometime before 8.  It took us literally two minutes at 7:20.  The 11:00 crowd can check in at 9, so they’ll start lining up and I wouldn’t want to deal with that.


Great tip, thank you!


----------



## dozeman

My  time is tomorrow 11-3. This morning I received an email from Disney asking me if I would like to add guests up to six total for the reservation. Added two more by phone


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

I booked through a third party (saved almost $100) for our last minute trip tomorrow night at DH and had to call to get our reservation time. Psyched to get 8 am to noon Friday morning. Hope the crowd #’s stay low!


----------



## midnight star

Lesley Wake said:


> Reportedly people are receiving emails that they can add guests to their reservations! I’m guessing because the crowds are so low!
> 
> View attachment 406536





theluckyrabbit said:


> Just got off the phone with the SWGE hotline:
> To be clear on the email about adding a guest, this only applies to people who registered solo. So no luck to anyone who registered with 2+ guests already.


I was able to add my aunt a few weeks ago when they were allowing you to add just one person. It was just me originally on the reservation.  I also received the updated email and QR code with her name. I wonder though, for those who needed to add more, but were only allowed to add one, how this would work for them? Since technically now their reservation is for 2 people.


----------



## Tink1987

ateam79828592 said:


> My favorite item from GE is this gift card available only at the Droid Depot. You have to load with $100. It is heavy metal and has a scannable barcode on the back so it can be used throughout Disney.



We were gutted we missed out on these, they were sold out by our 2nd reservation.


----------



## DieGo2SHAE

So I just got the email about adding people to my 1-person reservation. I actually managed to make a second reservation for the same day and was planning on just using that one and letting the 1-person reservation go unused.

To anyone that made multiple reservations, were you able to use them? Or do they scan your ticket/AP to limit you to one visit per day the way they limit AP buttons at the Halloween parties?

Also, on an unrelated question, can we leave and re-enter the land during a reservation period?


----------



## Lesley Wake

DieGo2SHAE said:


> So I just got the email about adding people to my 1-person reservation. I actually managed to make a second reservation for the same day and was planning on just using that one and letting the 1-person reservation go unused.
> 
> To anyone that made multiple reservations, were you able to use them? Or do they scan your ticket/AP to limit you to one visit per day the way they limit AP buttons at the Halloween parties?
> 
> Also, on an unrelated question, can we leave and re-enter the land during a reservation period?


You can definitely have multiple reservations. The rules are only one reservation per Disney account, but you can be a guest on different reservations. The CMs and Disney know this and have no problem with it. 

You cannot leave and re-enter the land during a reservation.


----------



## ateam79828592

Tink1987 said:


> We were gutted we missed out on these, they were sold out by our 2nd reservation.



We got ours yesterday (6/4). What we found is that “sold out” means “we aren’t putting more out now” which I understand kinda...but is disappointing when you can’t go back a different day. But we had some luck checking back at the same store later during our time.  I didn’t find my hoodie, but my husband found his red light saber crystal.


----------



## cinnaminny

Excuse me if this has been discussed earlier but I have a question.

I have a Wednesday or a Thursday that I might choose to start our day with SWGE. If we go on Wednesday we will wait in line and rope drop it. If we go on a Thursday we would skip out on our EMH and just head over to SWGE to line up (is that even allowed?). Which is probably the better choice?


----------



## maichan

ateam79828592 said:


> My favorite item from GE is this gift card available only at the Droid Depot. You have to load with $100. It is heavy metal and has a scannable barcode on the back so it can be used throughout Disney.


They are really cool, but just be wary of using them "off-planet". I ran into issues trying to use my Batuuan Spira at the Red Rose Tavern because they didn't have a gun to scan it and the pad on the credit card terminal where you typically would place a giftcard does not seem to work with these.


----------



## ateam79828592

My husband and I each bought this keychain yesterday during our 8a time in GE. When I got back to the room and took them out of our back, they were BOTH broken with the center piece having detached.  We took them to guest services in DCA (as that was the park we were in for the evening). They ended up sending us over to meet a manager at the Thunder Mtn entrance to GE and escorting us back into GE long enough to check do a quick shopping trip to select a replacement keychain.  It was time consuming hassle, but ended up being nice as they had restocked the hoodie I had rechecked for all morning in my size and the manager let me purchase that while processing the keychain exchange.


----------



## ateam79828592

maichan said:


> They are really cool, but just be wary of using them "off-planet". I ran into issues trying to use my Batuuan Spira at the Red Rose Tavern because they didn't have a gun to scan it and the pad on the credit card terminal where you typically would place a giftcard does not seem to work with these.


You can also transfer the balance to/from this card and other Disney gift cards via the Disney gift card website.


----------



## scorpio69

Just pm’ed you


----------



## njchris

Does anyone think the 8pm-12am slot is better since you don't have a new crowd coming in and can ride SR  up until the end? (is that the case?).  What about for the cantina? Any differences because of that time slot?


----------



## socaldisneylover

njchris said:


> Does anyone think the 8pm-12am slot is better since you don't have a new crowd coming in and can ride SR  up until the end? (is that the case?).  What about for the cantina? Any differences because of that time slot?


FWIW, the view of Fireworks from GE sounds pretty amazing, since you're very close to where they launch from.  Only the 8-Midnight group has that opportunity.


----------



## dina444444

socaldisneylover said:


> FWIW, the view of Fireworks from GE sounds pretty amazing, since you're very close to where they launch from.  Only the 8-Midnight group has that opportunity.


So does the 5-9 group. They don’t kick you out when the clock strikes 9


----------



## dawnball

That's interesting. Our time is next week, and we already have 6, but might swap a person if the opportunity presents. 

I'm guessing there won't be much notice, though.


----------



## Lesley Wake

dawnball said:


> That's interesting. Our time is next week, and we already have 6, but might swap a person if the opportunity presents.
> 
> I'm guessing there won't be much notice, though.


They are only offering it to people who had a single person on the reservation and missed/didn't get the option to add guests.


----------



## donaldanddaisy

Crazy question, but might have a chance to head to the parks that weekend -- does D23 make the park out of control crowded?


----------



## crystal1313

How soon can you call to find out your SWGE reservation after you book? Booked using a 3rd party. So no email....thanks!!


----------



## Gaugersaurus

crystal1313 said:


> How soon can you call to find out your SWGE reservation after you book? Booked using a 3rd party. So no email....thanks!!


I'd give a couple days but it doesn't hurt to call and ask, just have your hotel confirmation ready to give them.


----------



## crystal1313

Gaugersaurus said:


> I'd give a couple days but it doesn't hurt to call and ask, just have your hotel confirmation ready to give them.


Thank you!!


----------



## pharmama

crystal1313 said:


> How soon can you call to find out your SWGE reservation after you book? Booked using a 3rd party. So no email....thanks!!



The email does take a couple days.  Mine went to my spam folder (even though all my other Disney emails get through just fine...) but I knew to look since I'd seen other people report the same thing with it going to Spam or to the Promotions tab in gmail so check those spots too.


----------



## Trevler

dawnball said:


> That's interesting. Our time is next week, and we already have 6, but might swap a person if the opportunity presents.
> 
> I'm guessing there won't be much notice, though.



It would be nice if we could swap a person. I just had one of my friends drop, and I have another friend who didnt get a reservation whose dying to go. But I know it'd open it up to selling reservations and abuse.


----------



## MonocularVision

Saw this article and thought I would pass it along: 

https://www.polygon.com/2019/6/3/18639030/disneyland-star-wars-land-galaxys-edge-droid-building


----------



## smartlabelprint

Lesley Wake said:


> This thread is moving fast!
> 
> The droid works just fine without a chip. And it will interact with the land. I think mine started to sound nervous in the First Order area, even without the Resistance chip in her. The most fun area is near the "cantina" bathrooms (behind the Milk Stand) - it's themed like the back exit from the Droid Depot so there are lots of droids being worked on. My girl definitely perked up when I walked near there. I saw plenty of droids interacting and expect most of them didn't have personality chips in. (That droid area I mentioned is sort of the hang-out spot where I've seen several droid owners interacting with their new companions.) I haven't had the chance to see if one with a Resistance chip will interact differently near a droid with a First Order chip, but that would be cool! I'll be bringing her back on Saturday, so hopefully will get to see more interactions!
> 
> One thing for the BB units, they will turn off automatically after not being used. It's pretty easy to get them back on - you just need to twist open the base and flick the switch to off/on again. I think when they are in the land, they are more actively receiving signals, so won't turn off, but after a few minutes out of signal range, they may turn off and you need to turn them back on to get them to interact again.


Wow! I think this is my dh anniversary present.


----------



## Rich M

Wow. That kind of sucks if its only for 1 person people.  I would love to add a few people to my reservation since we decided to get passes for my whole family and now they are coming with us on June 22nd.  I am hoping they do it for me too.


----------



## ten6mom

ateam79828592 said:


> My favorite item from GE is this gift card available only at the Droid Depot. You have to load with $100. It is heavy metal and has a scannable barcode on the back so it can be used throughout Disney.



I love that!  Are there different designs?  If I'm not planning to build a droid can I still buy one?



ateam79828592 said:


> We got ours yesterday (6/4). What we found is that “sold out” means “we aren’t putting more out now” which I understand kinda...but is disappointing when you can’t go back a different day. But we had some luck checking back at the same store later during our time.  I didn’t find my hoodie, but my husband found his red light saber crystal.



Oh no!  I'll be so sad if they're "sold out"!



maichan said:


> They are really cool, but just be wary of using them "off-planet". I ran into issues trying to use my Batuuan Spira at the Red Rose Tavern because they didn't have a gun to scan it and the pad on the credit card terminal where you typically would place a giftcard does not seem to work with these.



Good to know... someone later on said you can transfer the balance to your "regular" Disney gift card so I'll try that if I get one.


----------



## dawnball

Trevler said:


> It would be nice if we could swap a person. I just had one of my friends drop, and I have another friend who didnt get a reservation whose dying to go. But I know it'd open it up to selling reservations and abuse.


Exactly. I'm thinking that's why I was thinking they wouldn't give much notice - harder to have a buyer lined up if it's a surprise/not guaranteed for all time slots.


----------



## Lesley Wake

ten6mom said:


> I love that!  Are there different designs?  If I'm not planning to build a droid can I still buy one?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!  I'll be so sad if they're "sold out"!
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know... someone later on said you can transfer the balance to your "regular" Disney gift card so I'll try that if I get one.


It looks like just one design, but to be honest, I haven't seen them in-stock in person. You can get them at a counter for Droid Depot - there are 3 counters, one for build a droid, and the other 2 for normal store purchases. 

For transferring use disneygiftcard.com. It works wonderfully and will transfer pretty much instantly! Before big Disney purchases, I go to Target online and buy $500 e-gift cards (with 5% savings) and can transfer those onto the physical cards to make it easier in a store or whatever.


----------



## dawnball

Lesley Wake said:


> They are only offering it to people who had a single person on the reservation and missed/didn't get the option to add guests.


Oh? Is that being discussed elsewhere? I've been focusing on other things and hadn't heard.


----------



## midnight star

MonocularVision said:


> Saw this article and thought I would pass it along:
> 
> https://www.polygon.com/2019/6/3/18639030/disneyland-star-wars-land-galaxys-edge-droid-building


I read the article and was actually wondering about what it mentioned. So you can only pick from what comes out on the belt...you can't request certain colors? I want a pink droid.


----------



## midnight star

dawnball said:


> Oh? Is that being discussed elsewhere? I've been focusing on other things and hadn't heard.


on the main star wars superthread someone mentioned it


----------



## dawnball

midnight star said:


> on the main star wars superthread someone mentioned it


Thanks! There are so many threads it's hard to keep up.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

midnight star said:


> I read the article and was actually wondering about what it mentioned. So you can only pick from what comes out on the belt...you can't request certain colors? I want a pink droid.


They don’t have pink.  They do have purple, but you have to pay extra to make the body accessories on your R2 purple. 

Ask me how I know... haha.


----------



## midnight star

Skyegirl1999 said:


> They don’t have pink.  They do have purple, but you have to pay extra to make the body accessories on your R2 purple.
> 
> Ask me how I know... haha. View attachment 406577


Yours is so cute! And so is your daughter! Hmmmm I thought I liked the BB8 styles, but I've seen some really cool R2 style ones.


----------



## midnight star

Lesley Wake said:


> Reportedly people are receiving emails that they can add guests to their reservations! I’m guessing because the crowds are so low!
> 
> View attachment 406536


@dawnball  Here is the post I mentioned. It is a few pages back on this thread.


----------



## twodogs

crystal1313 said:


> Ok, we are so close to booking a room for only one night just to see SWGE. I want to verify something before we do...if we book next Friday 6/14, will we get SWGE reservations for 6/15? And if we don’t, I can call and request a change to 6/15? Are they pretty flexible about changes? Reason being is we will not arrive until late on 6/14 (driving from NorCal) I tried to search to find my answer and this is what I got so far. Sorry In advance if I missed something obvious. Thank you!!


I haven’t read ahead to see if others replied to you, but since we were Aulani planning buddies and now SWGE buddies, I wanted to respond.  We have a 2 night stay coming up, but get in late the first night.  They gave us the day after check in at 8am.  Which would have been great except we had a free reservation already for that day from 11am-3pm.  Since the free one is not moveable, I asked to switch the hotel-linked reservation to Sunday (check out day), and they said there were no times available on that day.  So we took Saturday from 8pm-midnight, so we will see it during the day and at night on the same day.  So, yes you can change the time/date, but what you want may not be available anymore.  I hope you are able to get what you want and join the SWGE frenzy!!  Just make sure it is a refundable room so that if you can’t get the SWGE date on the day you can make it, you can cancel the room.  Good luck, and always love to see your plans on this board!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

midnight star said:


> Yours is so cute! And so is your daughter! Hmmmm I thought I liked the BB8 styles, but I've seen some really cool R2 style ones.


She has named it "R2 Izzy."  I love the cuteness of BB8, but it seems like a pain to actually control.  The R2s are easy to maneuver.  

What really impressed me is that several CMs talked to her about her droid and then remembered the name later - they'd say, "Hey, Izzy!" or something when we walked by them again.  Furthermore, some CMs actually chatted with her for a bit and then walked us over to the MF:SR ride talking about being "Izzy's guard" and saying things about how "R2 Izzy is coming through!" -  and THEN they sent us up the DAS ramp, so we skipped the line!

This is what I mean about the awesome CM interactions.  There are some really great people working hard to make really special memories.  I wish I'd gotten all of these people's names so I could send in feedback on them.  (I looked for "Izzy's guard" later, but they weren't there anymore.)


----------



## JWelch62

crystal1313 said:


> How soon can you call to find out your SWGE reservation after you book? Booked using a 3rd party. So no email....thanks!!


I called Disney today because I hadn't gotten my email yet. The CM told me they go out on Tuesdays and Fridays. And that they take a few days to process. I booked my room on Monday and I hope to get the email on friday. I booked on the Disney website. I don't know if there is any additional time required for a third party booking.


----------



## Spacecow

Apologies if this was discussed already. I searched the thread but didn't see anything. I have an 8am-noon reservation. Does the Cantina serve the full menu in the morning or just the breakfast menu? I plan on heading there first thing, but the breakfast menu doesn't look as good as the full menu, and I'd be a little disappointed if I missed out on the fun drinks.


----------



## disneychrista

My guess it is because those trying to book on a phone could not add guests so they are giving them a "second chance."


----------



## kpd6901

Skyegirl1999 said:


> She has named it "R2 Izzy."  I love the cuteness of BB8, but it seems like a pain to actually control.  The R2s are easy to maneuver.
> 
> What really impressed me is that several CMs talked to her about her droid and then remembered the name later - they'd say, "Hey, Izzy!" or something when we walked by them again.  Furthermore, some CMs actually chatted with her for a bit and then walked us over to the MF:SR ride talking about being "Izzy's guard" and saying things about how "R2 Izzy is coming through!" -  and THEN they sent us up the DAS ramp, so we skipped the line!
> 
> This is what I mean about the awesome CM interactions.  There are some really great people working hard to make really special memories.  I wish I'd gotten all of these people's names so I could send in feedback on them.  (I looked for "Izzy's guard" later, but they weren't there anymore.)


Great interactions! How was your DAS experience with SWGE/MFSR in total? I apologize if you already posted and I missed.


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

Skyegirl1999 said:


> They don’t have pink.  They do have purple, but you have to pay extra to make the body accessories on your R2 purple.
> 
> Ask me how I know... haha. View attachment 406577


So cute! (both droid and daughter ) Random but we have that mickey bag in the corner too.


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

I heard that Disney made it so that every day the number of people in the reservation slots were increased? For instance, opening day it was lowest, next day a few more people, and so on, so June 23rd would have the most people in each reservation slot? Is this true? If so, has anyone felt the affect at all?


----------



## dozeman

midnight star said:


> I was able to add my aunt a few weeks ago when they were allowing you to add just one person. It was just me originally on the reservation.  I also received the updated email and QR code with her name. I wonder though, for those who needed to add more, but were only allowed to add one, how this would work for them? Since technically now their reservation is for 2 people.


I did the same thing by adding my wife when they were allowing only one added guest. I received the email this morning about adding additional guests up to five total. I called and was connected to a case supervisor after explaining my situation to the CM who answered my call. The supervisor was awesome! She said no problem and allowed me to add my son and granddaughter. Now I have a reservation for four. My time slot is tomorrow 11-3


----------



## pharmama

Spacecow said:


> Apologies if this was discussed already. I searched the thread but didn't see anything. I have an 8am-noon reservation. Does the Cantina serve the full menu in the morning or just the breakfast menu? I plan on heading there first thing, but the breakfast menu doesn't look as good as the full menu, and I'd be a little disappointed if I missed out on the fun drinks.



Reports thus far are that the full menu is available all day.


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

A few questions for those who have visited...

1. Has anyone bought a tunic and worn it in the park? I watched an interview with one of the SWGE mercy guys and he implied being able to just put it on over your shirt and go along your merry way

2. Has anyone bought the metal gift card and then used it to purchase your droid? 

3. Anyone arrived in the entry line pretty close to the 8am entry? How was it? Did you find it put you at any disadvantage?


Really I think we just plan to build a couple droids, ride the falcon, shop, try some food and experience the world in general. I had considered Oga’s but my dad will not be able to do a line up and he can’t really rush either so I don’t want to have to fight for it.  I’m going for the easy and stress free approach


----------



## theluckyrabbit

ChrisFL said:


> There's a Han joke in there somewhere


I know... (bah dum bum!)


----------



## rteetz




----------



## theluckyrabbit

dawnball said:


> Thanks! There are so many threads it's hard to keep up.


This is one big reason I'm moving most of the SWGE related threads on this forum to the main superthread so that people only have to search through one thread instead of combing through pages and pages all over this forum!


----------



## BobCharlie

gypsy_at_heart said:


> A few questions for those who have visited...
> 
> 1. Has anyone bought a tunic and worn it in the park? I watched an interview with one of the SWGE mercy guys and he implied being able to just put it on over your shirt and go along your merry way
> 
> 2. Has anyone bought the metal gift card and then used it to purchase your droid?
> 
> 3. Anyone arrived in the entry line pretty close to the 8am entry? How was it? Did you find it put you at any disadvantage?
> 
> 
> Really I think we just plan to build a couple droids, ride the falcon, shop, try some food and experience the world in general. I had considered Oga’s but my dad will not be able to do a line up and he can really rush either so I don’t want to have to fight for it.  I’m going for the easy and stress free approach


We got to Launch Bay at around 7:40 am yesterday and there was already a long line outside Launch Bay with folks who had wristbands ready to go. So by the time we walked into Galaxies Edge there was a long line for Oga’s. We decided to go to Smugglers Run and the wait was maybe 30 minutes. But after that we walked around a little to look at stuff then went to Oga’s and they weren’t letting anyone in without a reservation, and apparently weren’t taking any more reservations (had no idea they would basically close it). 

So yeah we were done with Star Wars Land in about an hour and fifteen minutes then left. If you don’t care about doing Oga’s it’s pretty stress free and you can be in and out in a jiffy.


----------



## disEAR

Sorry if this has already been asked, does anyone know if the spire gift card can be purchased at Oga's or any of the food/drink locations?


----------



## Sandeep1

Lesley Wake said:


> Honestly it’s going to be an issue for the foreseeable future. Until they figure out a way to expand capacity. I mean even the Cove Bar would constantly have lines years after it opened.



The prices for drinks at Oga's are a crime against humanity.  That is not sustainable once the die hards are gone.


----------



## Astylla

durantigger said:


> So were you both able to do the cantina and Savi's by splitting up and going for one reservation each?



Kind of. I headed to Savis and did my lightsaber while my husband went to the cantina to get the rancor tooth board. It wasn't until our evening reservation that night that I got in line for the cantina first ( 45 minute wait , they texted when ready) that we both went in together. We divided to conquer as much as possible to start. If only one reservation you'll need to choose which is more important. 



disEAR said:


> Sorry if this has already been asked, does anyone know if the spire gift card can be purchased at Oga's or any of the food/drink locations?



It's only sold at droid depot and was sold out today again after we got ours Tuesday morning.


----------



## Astylla

Markolodeon said:


> Since this was EMM at DL today did they still have two entrance lines/gates, one for SWGE and the other for normal EMM?



Yes , the SWGE gate is marked "special event ticket" usually the gates closest to harbor side.


----------



## Astylla

Kuzcotopia12 said:


> I'm desperately trying to avoid spoilers so no pictures - but for those who've been, what is the best food item/items to get? I'm going on Sunday 6/9!



This depends what time of day you're  going. 

The wrap at Rontos roasters is amazing.

The roast at Docking Bay is only served after 4pm but was wonderful. The raspberry puff dessert was fabulous too. I had the sticky ribs today and they were fall off the bone tender,  hubby loved it.

Also - you can use mobile order ahead of time before you enter the land! I set all my food orders while waiting to enter the land.


----------



## disEAR

Astylla said:


> It's only sold at droid depot and was sold out today again after we got ours Tuesday morning.



Oh no! Thank you for the info. hoping its back tomorrow!


----------



## Kuzcotopia12

Astylla said:


> This depends what time of day you're  going.
> 
> The wrap at Rontos roasters is amazing.
> 
> The roast at Docking Bay is only served after 4pm but was wonderful. The raspberry puff dessert was fabulous too. I had the sticky ribs today and they were fall off the bone tender,  hubby loved it.
> 
> Also - you can use mobile order ahead of time before you enter the land! I set all my food orders while waiting to enter the land.


Thank you!  I actually completely forgot about the mobile ordering!! We will be there from 8 am to 12 noon window on Sunday.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

I'm getting so excited for our reservation tomorrow at 8 am. What is the latest conventional wisdom on what I need to do to get Oga's? That's our #1 objective  How early do I need to be at launch bay? Where do I wait in line for the best chance? I'm an incredibly fast walker (race walker) if that is relevant. Not sure how managed the crowd is at rope drop or whether there is an opportunity to go around? Any advice would be appreciated. We are arriving tonight at about 7 pm.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Any advice on Oga's for the later reservation windows:. 2pm, 5pm, 8pm? Since these groups will enter from Critter Country, any suggestions on the best way to get to the cantina?


----------



## abnihon

gypsy_at_heart said:


> A few questions for those who have visited...
> 
> 1. Has anyone bought a tunic and worn it in the park? I watched an interview with one of the SWGE mercy guys and he implied being able to just put it on over your shirt and go along your merry way
> 
> 2. Has anyone bought the metal gift card and then used it to purchase your droid?
> 
> 3. Anyone arrived in the entry line pretty close to the 8am entry? How was it? Did you find it put you at any disadvantage?
> 
> 
> Really I think we just plan to build a couple droids, ride the falcon, shop, try some food and experience the world in general. I had considered Oga’s but my dad will not be able to do a line up and he can’t really rush either so I don’t want to have to fight for it.  I’m going for the easy and stress free approach



We were slow yesterday and arrived pretty much right at 8am.  (My first pic inside land was 8:09) The line for Oga’s was insanely long.  No way would my son have waited in that!  But we pretty much got everything else done we wanted to do in 2 hours!  Wandered around taking pictures and checking out shops, drank blue milk, met Ray, and waited 20 min to ride Falcon at 9:20.  If we had wanted to build a droid we would have had plenty of time!  We also could have eaten there but nothing really for my son to eat so we left. Arriving at 6-7am to wait in front of rope drop crowd just wouldn’t have been possible with my son’s patience!  Lol.  It was actually very pleasant just wandering in at 8 and the place felt very empty because everyone else was mostly in line for Oga’s, Falcon or lightsabers.


----------



## DennieC

crystal1313 said:


> Ok, we are so close to booking a room for only one night just to see SWGE. I want to verify something before we do...if we book next Friday 6/14, will we get SWGE reservations for 6/15? And if we don’t, I can call and request a change to 6/15? Are they pretty flexible about changes? Reason being is we will not arrive until late on 6/14 (driving from NorCal) I tried to search to find my answer and this is what I got so far. Sorry In advance if I missed something obvious. Thank you!!


The norm has been that your Galaxy Edge reservation is for the following day of your check-in.  So you should be fine.  Where people have needed to call for an adjustment is when they have wanted to go on their check-in day.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

theluckyrabbit said:


> Any advice on Oga's for the later reservation windows:. 2pm, 5pm, 8pm? Since these groups will enter from Critter Country, any suggestions on the best way to get to the cantina?


They’ll direct you (you just keep hanging to the right).  My friend (who I went with opening day) was there for the 2-6 slot yesterday, and they got into the Cantina by getting in line for the land 30+ minutes before 2 and then going straight there.  They had four small kids including a stroller with them, so it’s not like they were flying.  They’d also all been before and knew where they were going... but just listen to/ask CMs.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Skyegirl1999 said:


> They’ll direct you (you just keep hanging to the right).  My friend (who I went with opening day) was there for the 2-6 slot yesterday, and they got into the Cantina by getting in line for the land 30+ minutes before 2 and then going straight there.  They had four small kids including a stroller with them, so it’s not like they were flying.  They’d also all been before and knew where they were going... but just listen to/ask CMs.


Very helpful -- thank you! Do you know about how long your friend waited to get into Oga's?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

She said it took 20 minutes to give them her name and then they said it’d be 75 minutes until she got a text.  Then she posted around 4 that they were about to get in.


----------



## crystal1313

DennieC said:


> The norm has been that your Galaxy Edge reservation is for the following day of your check-in.  So you should be fine.  Where people have needed to call for an adjustment is when they have wanted to go on their check-in day.



THANK YOU!  Very much appreciated


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Skyegirl1999 said:


> She said it took 20 minutes to give them her name and then they said it’d be 75 minutes until she got a text.  Then she posted around 4 that they were about to get in.


Thanks!


----------



## midnight star

Skyegirl1999 said:


> She said it took 20 minutes to give them her name and then they said it’d be 75 minutes until she got a text.  Then she posted around 4 that they were about to get in.


Ok, so you've convinced me to try and fit the cantina into the reservation period lol. I told my plan to my aunt that she will wait in the droid line while I get Cantina reservations, and she gave me the oddest look  Hopefully that means she is onboard. I'm hoping with the added cantina activity, we will have time for the ride. I'm secretly hoping they give us a longer wait time so we have more time in between to get things done.


----------



## dawnball

Sandeep1 said:


> The prices for drinks at Oga's are a crime against humanity.  That is not sustainable once the die hards are gone.


They seem pretty in line with Carthay Circle and Lamplight Lounge to me. Oga's is all batched, but that has pros and cons.

I am ignoring the "comes with collectible thing" listings, because I'm a poor customer for collectibles.


----------



## miksicnarf

Do they check ID for all members of your party? We have a reservation but would like to make a substitution. The primary reservation holder remains the same and we would not exceed the original number of guests.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

midnight star said:


> Ok, so you've convinced me to try and fit the cantina into the reservation period lol. I told my plan to my aunt that she will wait in the droid line while I get Cantina reservations, and she gave me the oddest look  Hopefully that means she is onboard. I'm hoping with the added cantina activity, we will have time for the ride. I'm secretly hoping they give us a longer wait time so we have more time in between to get things done.


Friend yesterday did Cantina, ride, built a droid, played hide and seek with Rey, several Photopass spots, got food at Docking Bay 7... with a 2-6 slot. 

I really think the only two things you probably can’t do together in a time slot are Savi’s and the Cantina.


----------



## dawnball

abnihon said:


> We were slow yesterday and arrived pretty much right at 8am.  (My first pic inside land was 8:09) The line for Oga’s was insanely long.  No way would my son have waited in that!  But we pretty much got everything else done we wanted to do in 2 hours!  Wandered around taking pictures and checking out shops, drank blue milk, met Ray, and waited 20 min to ride Falcon at 9:20.  If we had wanted to build a droid we would have had plenty of time!  We also could have eaten there but nothing really for my son to eat so we left. Arriving at 6-7am to wait in front of rope drop crowd just wouldn’t have been possible with my son’s patience!  Lol.  It was actually very pleasant just wandering in at 8 and the place felt very empty because everyone else was mostly in line for Oga’s, Falcon or lightsabers.



How early did you get to parking/security/whatever? I'm traveling with a toddler, and trying to balance getting there early vs a toddler's lack of patience for boring adult things. 

I'm thinking we might get our wristbands, ride a couple fantasyland rides like the carousel or teacups, then wander into SWGE in the 8:30-9:30 range.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

miksicnarf said:


> Do they check ID for all members of your party? We have a reservation but would like to make a substitution. The primary reservation holder remains the same and we would not exceed the original number of guests.



They do, and you can’t change a person.  I would have loved to swap someone in on Tuesday (my husband couldn’t come, and I have a friend who really wants to get in), but it’s not possible.  People would sell spots and abuse it. 

(Side note: Did anyone else see that some people who got the “you’re alone, call to add up to five people!” email are monetizing it?  $50 per spot x 5 spots = $250.  This is why we can’t have nice things, shady people!)


----------



## abnihon

Is the WDW cantina supposed to have the same capacity?


----------



## Angrose

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Friend yesterday did Cantina, ride, built a droid, played hide and seek with Rey, several Photopass spots, got food at Docking Bay 7... with a 2-6 slot.
> 
> I really think the only two things you probably can’t do together in a time slot are Savi’s and the Cantina.


This is so helpful. Thank you! I have been wondering the same thing and will probably do as your friend did. I was so afraid that we would have to be the first ones waiting to get in and then basically run to the Cantina. We have the 11am time slot on Saturday. DH doesn't want to line up super early so I'm planning on getting us to Launch Bay at 9:30 for check in then over to Critter Country entrance by 10-10:30. We'll go straight to the Cantina to put our name in!


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Friend yesterday did Cantina, ride, built a droid, played hide and seek with Rey, several Photopass spots, got food at Docking Bay 7... with a 2-6 slot.
> 
> I really think the only two things you probably can’t do together in a time slot are Savi’s and the Cantina.


Thank you for reporting about your friend’s experience with kids. I’d really like to try for a Cantina reservation and build a droid... was it necessary for your friend’s family to split up to do these two things? Or did they all wait for the Cantina reservation together, then head over to build the droid? I was originally thinking of sending my husband and 4 year old to the Droid Depot while I try for a Cantina reservation.


----------



## kristenabelle

Preliminary HallD23 Schedule: https://d23.com/d23-expo-2019-hall-d23/

Disney+ takes the place of Animation panel on Friday, with Saturday looking like a megapanel for all feature releases across all studios, and Parks happening Sunday


----------



## midnight star

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Friend yesterday did Cantina, ride, built a droid, played hide and seek with Rey, several Photopass spots, got food at Docking Bay 7... with a 2-6 slot.
> 
> I really think the only two things you probably can’t do together in a time slot are Savi’s and the Cantina.





Angrose said:


> This is so helpful. Thank you! I have been wondering the same thing and will probably do as your friend did. I was so afraid that we would have to be the first ones waiting to get in and then basically run to the Cantina. We have the 11am time slot on Saturday. DH doesn't want to line up super early so I'm planning on getting us to Launch Bay at 9:30 for check in then over to Critter Country entrance by 10-10:30. We'll go straight to the Cantina to put our name in!


This also puts me at ease, as I too have an 11-3 reservation. I initially was only going to do the droid and ride, but since it seems like the area is pretty controlled, I might as well take advantage of the full time and do as much as I can. I was just worried that my aunt (who also isn't a Star Wars fan), wouldn't want to do anything lol. She is still annoyed that there isn't fastpass, even though I keep saying the ride line is reasonable (she's been spoiled by my maxpass skills).


----------



## bcinohio

Going in Dec and wish they would continue to do something like this reservation times.  Not sure how the crowds will be in Dec.  We are hoping for the best.


----------



## skier_pete

kristenabelle said:


> Preliminary HallD23 Schedule: https://d23.com/d23-expo-2019-hall-d23/
> 
> Disney+ takes the place of Animation panel on Friday, with Saturday looking like a megapanel for all feature releases across all studios, and Parks happening Sunday



Ahh man, in some ways that completely blows. I wanted to do the animation panel but now that it is one with the live action panel I just don't see getting up at 3 AM to do it.  And now the parks panel is the early (only) panel on Sunday? This is the one panel i REALLY want to do. How early do you get up for that panel? It's not as popular as the live action / legends panel, right? I don't think anyone will know what has to be done to make that panel.  I wonder if we try for the Disney+ panel only because it will likely be less in demand but my bet is that they will try and REALLY sell the product with some WOW factor. 

Oh, and not to brag - but believe I was the first on the thread to suggest there would be a Disney+ panel and that could screw with the usual plans.


----------



## lurkergirl

kristenabelle said:


> Preliminary HallD23 Schedule: https://d23.com/d23-expo-2019-hall-d23/
> 
> Disney+ takes the place of Animation panel on Friday, with Saturday looking like a megapanel for all feature releases across all studios, and Parks happening Sunday



I've lived through a long combined panel for Live Action and Animation, but they might be able to control it a bit more now - Lasseter loved to talk.

@********** The Parks, Experiences and Products panel won't be the only thing on Sunday - it's just the initial "big" thing announced.


----------



## kristenabelle

********** said:


> Ahh man, in some ways that completely blows. I wanted to do the animation panel but now that it is one with the live action panel I just don't see getting up at 3 AM to do it.  And now the parks panel is the early (only) panel on Sunday? This is the one panel i REALLY want to do. How early do you get up for that panel? It's not as popular as the live action / legends panel, right? I don't think anyone will know what has to be done to make that panel.  I wonder if we try for the Disney+ panel only because it will likely be less in demand but my bet is that they will try and REALLY sell the product with some WOW factor.
> 
> Oh, and not to brag - but believe I was the first on the thread to suggest there would be a Disney+ panel and that could screw with the usual plans.



Last year, some folks were able to secure spots at Parks & Resorts "last minute," but I have no idea how the Sunday AM bow will impact lines. And I agree about Disney+ wow factor - I'm sure there will be Star Wars/Marvel fans lining up given the current slate of shows and movies announced for the platform (Mandalorian, Falcon & The Winter Soldier, etc.)


----------



## dina444444

********** said:


> Ahh man, in some ways that completely blows. I wanted to do the animation panel but now that it is one with the live action panel I just don't see getting up at 3 AM to do it.  And now the parks panel is the early (only) panel on Sunday? This is the one panel i REALLY want to do. How early do you get up for that panel? It's not as popular as the live action / legends panel, right? I don't think anyone will know what has to be done to make that panel.  I wonder if we try for the Disney+ panel only because it will likely be less in demand but my bet is that they will try and REALLY sell the product with some WOW factor.
> 
> Oh, and not to brag - but believe I was the first on the thread to suggest there would be a Disney+ panel and that could screw with the usual plans.


For Sunday in years past they usually don’t allow overnight lining up and they start the line at 6am.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Whoa whoa whoa.

Literally time to erase the entire white board and start over.

This will make things interesting. Only one giant panel most days. That will make the lines and times interesting.

Now I'm really wondering if they'll go to some sort of lottery/pass distribution.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Thank you for reporting about your friend’s experience with kids. I’d really like to try for a Cantina reservation and build a droid... was it necessary for your friend’s family to split up to do these two things? Or did they all wait for the Cantina reservation together, then head over to build the droid? I was originally thinking of sending my husband and 4 year old to the Droid Depot while I try for a Cantina reservation.


They didn’t do the droid until after they’d done the Cantina entirely.  It was actually two friends each with their two girls.  One went and stood in Cantina line.  The other walked around with the girls.  They met up and did Docking Bay 7 and then the ride.  Then it was close to Cantina time, so they just walked around, took photos, talked to CMs, etc.  Then they did Cantina - just one drink each, so not too long.  Then they did droid.  Played with droid (until getting yelled at, seems to be a theme) and then hung out some more before leaving.  They did lots of character interactions and photos sprinkled throughout there. 

This is all based on her timestamped IG stories. 

The droid is fun to have to walk around with in the land, so I’d probably do it earlier, depending on what kind of Cantina timing you get?


----------



## lurkergirl

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Whoa whoa whoa.
> 
> Literally time to erase the entire white board and start over.
> 
> This will make things interesting. Only one giant panel most days. That will make the lines and times interesting.
> 
> Now I'm really wondering if they'll go to some sort of lottery/pass distribution.



Remember, more stuff is coming.  I just pulled up the 2017 schedule on the app and there were multiple large panels at varying times each day - things like the Hercules panel in the Arena and the Alan Menken concert in Hall D23 weren't announced until later and they were overlapping.  

So this is just the "big" stuff - more (lots more) will come.


----------



## Lesley Wake

abnihon said:


> Is the WDW cantina supposed to have the same capacity?


Yes. Both were designed the same. Maybe they will be able to make some quick changes, but likely it will be the same issues.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

lurkergirl said:


> Remember, more stuff is coming.  I just pulled up the 2017 schedule on the app and there were multiple large panels at varying times each day - things like the Hercules panel in the Arena and the Alan Menken concert in Hall D23 weren't announced until later and they were overlapping.
> 
> So this is just the "big" stuff - more (lots more) will come.




I know. But these are the big panels, the ones that may or may not require camping out for.

Those were the ones I did the most planning for last time.


----------



## princess_jamie

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Whoa whoa whoa.
> 
> Literally time to erase the entire white board and start over.
> 
> This will make things interesting. Only one giant panel most days. That will make the lines and times interesting.
> 
> Now I'm really wondering if they'll go to some sort of lottery/pass distribution.


 
Right?!?!? I was not prepared for this big change!


----------



## rteetz

Lesley Wake said:


> Yes. Both were designed the same. Maybe they will be able to make some quick changes, but likely it will be the same issues.


Yep. I think WDW might start right away with the text reservation system though since that seems like the best option for the time being.


----------



## njchris

Lesley Wake said:


> Yes. Both were designed the same. Maybe they will be able to make some quick changes, but likely it will be the same issues.


They may have to go ADR eventually, IMHO.


----------



## rteetz

njchris said:


> They may have to go ADR eventually.


That’s another thing I was thinking about. I’m sure it’s something under consideration. That’s tough though for a bar type place and not a restaurant.


----------



## njchris

rteetz said:


> That’s another thing I was thinking about. I’m sure it’s something under consideration. That’s tough though for a bar type place and not a restaurant.


I may try to go in on my next visit for 8pm.  Wondering if that's any easier since they don't have an overlap at the end of the time slot.


----------



## lurkergirl

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I know. But these are the big panels, the ones that may or may not require camping out for.
> 
> Those were the ones I did the most planning for last time.


It will be interesting to see how the schedule fills out.  I'm guessing the phasing out of Disney Infinity left a hole and it made sense to shift Parks to Sunday.  But now I'm interested to see the expanded Parks panel.  

Ah, the hard choices begin!


----------



## az4boys

It would be really cool if they could take the existing fireworks show and put some Star Wars themed music to it, just for those that are in GE. Seems like it would only take the initial investment in putting the soundtrack together but would create a whole new fireworks experience.


----------



## Lesley Wake

az4boys said:


> It would be really cool if they could take the existing fireworks show and put some Star Wars themed music to it, just for those that are in GE. Seems like it would only take the initial investment in putting the soundtrack together but would create a whole new fireworks experience.


I think it would be cool, but Disneyland is about to switch shows (tomorrow). Also I don’t think it’s necessary-the fireworks themselves are cool enough! Plus the best area to see is in the spaceport, which doesn’t have music piped in (instead it has appropriate sound effects).


----------



## princess_jamie

lurkergirl said:


> It will be interesting to see how the schedule fills out.  I'm guessing the phasing out of Disney Infinity left a hole and it made sense to shift Parks to Sunday.  But now I'm interested to see the expanded Parks panel.
> 
> Ah, the hard choices begin!


Hard choices is right! Super tough. Only thing I know is unless they do something different to get into the panels, I'll likely be there at midnight for the Saturday panel


----------



## tobikaye

Well, this makes some things easier, but other things hard.  I wanted to do the Live Action panel and my sister wanted the Parks panel.  Now, we do not have to choose one, but it means that Sunday is now a busier day than we were planning.  It also makes me wonder if heading over to the convention at 3 am, on Saturday, my original plan, is going to be early enough to secure seating for the Studios panel.

*Has anyone done the D23 Expo with a wheelchair and sat in the HA sections?  How quickly did these fill up?*  I am wondering if my plant to head over around 3 am will be early enough to get in line.

My sister will be in her wheelchair for the Expo and that will limit us on seating availability.  She can walk decently for a bit, but has stamina/standing issues, so she could leave her wheelchair and sit in a regular seat.  That brings on a new set of issues though with her anxiety as she worries about her mobility devices when she cannot see them.  When we used her EVC at WDW the year before last, if it was outside a restaurant, during the hour we were inside, she would ask about it about multiple times.

Edited to correct typo.


----------



## socaldisneylover

az4boys said:


> It would be really cool if they could take the existing fireworks show and put some Star Wars themed music to it, just for those that are in GE. Seems like it would only take the initial investment in putting the soundtrack together but would create a whole new fireworks experience.


Except that would create even more of a mob scene in GE, as people all head there to hear the special Star Wars music during the fireworks.  Not to mention the show itself is designed around the music already playing everywhere else in the park, so syncing the Star Wars music into the display would be difficult if not impossible.  That's not even getting into the fact it would cost Disney money, which we all know is something they hate doing.


----------



## Mathmagicland

I’d be curious how many people bought Saturday only tickets based on prior Expo panel scheduling & now there is the parks panel on Sunday...


----------



## Disnewbies

Thanks to all that shared their experiences as they are so helpful.  Anybody did DCA EMH first before hopping to SWGE?  I am thinking of visit the Cars Land during EMH and hop to DP at 7:30 for SWGE reservation 8-12 noon.  We are not planning to go to Cantina or Savi, so just shopping, taking photos & Falcon ride.  I wonder if it'll be too much and I don't want to get stuck waiting in line at the DP entrance.  Thanks all in advance!


----------



## LizzyS

Disnewbies said:


> Thanks to all that shared their experiences as they are so helpful.  Anybody did DCA EMH first before hopping to SWGE?  I am thinking of visit the Cars Land during EMH and hop to DP at 7:30 for SWGE reservation 8-12 noon.  We are not planning to go to Cantina or Savi, so just shopping, taking photos & Falcon ride.  I wonder if it'll be too much and I don't want to get stuck waiting in line at the DP entrance.  Thanks all in advance!



I can't speak to doing this now with GE's in consideration, but I did this on our trip this past February and I will likely not do it again because I felt like we wasted a lot of time waiting in line to get into Disneyland after the EMH at California Adventure.  This was a Monday in February, also.


----------



## kristenabelle

Mathmagicland said:


> I’d be curious how many people bought Saturday only tickets based on prior Expo panel scheduling & now there is the parks panel on Sunday...



Agreed. I wonder if this will spur Friday/Sunday ticket sales.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Disnewbies said:


> Thanks to all that shared their experiences as they are so helpful.  Anybody did DCA EMH first before hopping to SWGE?  I am thinking of visit the Cars Land during EMH and hop to DP at 7:30 for SWGE reservation 8-12 noon.  We are not planning to go to Cantina or Savi, so just shopping, taking photos & Falcon ride.  I wonder if it'll be too much and I don't want to get stuck waiting in line at the DP entrance.  Thanks all in advance!


Yeah, you'd have to do Carsland at 7am, then go back over to Disneyland, check-in at Launch Bay, then walk over to SWGE. I would feel too rushed and stressed to enjoy any of that.


----------



## ktlm

We were there this morning 8-12. Got there at about 6:10. Didn’t take much time to get through the check in line. They were encouraging people to walk around and shop in launch bay. We went straight to the holding point and instead of being a few hundred back, moved up to being  probably  50 back. Walked us to the gate (they were not allowing people to cut around the castle way)- still within the first 50 to 100.  At 8:00 they walked people down with the cast members in a line to keep people from running. As you got closer a cast member started a line for the Cantona. Somehow we wound up being the 2nd group in. Amazing!!!
We are not morning people- but 8-12 was with it because you have 3 hours with no overlapping group. 

Beware if you are a small or medium women’s size do not get your hopes up on buying the clothes. My DD has been talking about that for weeks and everything she wanted was sold out in her size. They even sent someone to check stock, but no luck. No smalls or mediums  in the Leia dress and or  in the Rey vest which she really really wanted that vest. We saw  other people looking for smalls in different things too. Still plenty to buy though. That was our only disappointment of the day. Great morning!


----------



## bwvBound

bwvBound said:


> Shoot. I didn't understand the "add a guest" and now have a problem.  I have two different reservations (the first one, me only, my account) and a second in a different time through my husband's account with both names on the reservation.  I'd like to either cancel the first or move hubby to my reservation (earlier time in the day).  Ugh.
> 
> EDIT: Seems I'm not alone as I scan earlier posts.  I'll try phoning in when the fury dies down some and hope for that pixie dust y'all talk about.  Sigh.


Surprise!  Surprise!

Earlier today I received an email from Disney noting my "solo" reservation with an invite to add members to my flight crew!  I was able to add my husband to my earlier reservation.  YIPPIE!  So unexpected and so perfect.  Really helped my other dilemma as I was booking dining today for the upcoming visit and struggling to work around my husband's later time slot.  WIN!!


----------



## durantigger

I have another question about Savi's! If I understand correctly, you go straight there at the start of your time slot, wait, pick your lightsaber options, pay, and get a return time to build. Correct? If this is the procedure, can I wait alone and pick/pay for two and have my other party just come to the build return time?


----------



## Gaugersaurus

durantigger said:


> I have another question about Savi's! If I understand correctly, you go straight there at the start of your time slot, wait, pick your lightsaber options, pay, and get a return time to build. Correct? If this is the procedure, can I wait alone and pick/pay for two and have my other party just come to the build return time?


I believe you'll both have to be there to pay. They're being pretty strict about the 1 of each item per person rule across all of SWGE.


----------



## durantigger

Gaugersaurus said:


> I believe you'll both have to be there to pay. They're being pretty strict about the 1 of each item per person rule across all of SWGE.



Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## Tink1987

ktlm said:


> We were there this morning 8-12. Got there at about 6:10. Didn’t take much time to get through the check in line. They were encouraging people to walk around and shop in launch bay. We went straight to the holding point and instead of being a few hundred back, moved up to being  probably  50 back. Walked us to the gate (they were not allowing people to cut around the castle way)- still within the first 50 to 100.  At 8:00 they walked people down with the cast members in a line to keep people from running. As you got closer a cast member started a line for the Cantona. Somehow we wound up being the 2nd group in. Amazing!!!
> We are not morning people- but 8-12 was with it because you have 3 hours with no overlapping group.
> 
> Beware if you are a small or medium women’s size do not get your hopes up on buying the clothes. My DD has been talking about that for weeks and everything she wanted was sold out in her size. They even sent someone to check stock, but no luck. No smalls or mediums  in the Leia dress and or  in the Rey vest which she really really wanted that vest. We saw  other people looking for smalls in different things too. Still plenty to buy though. That was our only disappointment of the day. Great morning!



We had the same with the shirts. Could have strangled my husband as he bought a hat he wanted but didn’t get the tee at the same time as he didn’t want to carry it. I offered to carry it. Went back at the ending of our 8am opening day reservation and they were gone. Same with the Droid Depot tee. Now he’s gone on about nothing else!

They only had S and 3XL’s left. Luckily we are visiting Orlando in December so he will just have to wait.


----------



## Nonsuch

My refrigerator will not run away   


Writing wraps around:

(droid depot restraining bolt)


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Disnewbies said:


> Thanks to all that shared their experiences as they are so helpful.  Anybody did DCA EMH first before hopping to SWGE?  I am thinking of visit the Cars Land during EMH and hop to DP at 7:30 for SWGE reservation 8-12 noon.  We are not planning to go to Cantina or Savi, so just shopping, taking photos & Falcon ride.  I wonder if it'll be too much and I don't want to get stuck waiting in line at the DP entrance.  Thanks all in advance!


So, we’re planning to do this on Sunday, kind of.  (We’re staying at Paradise Pier so that we could get another reservation since my husband had a work conflict with our free one on Tuesday.)

We’re going to head into to DL around 6:40 and check in at Launch Bay.  Then I’m going to go wait in line for the land while my husband and my daughter go do a few things at EMH at DCA.  Then they’ll head back around 7:45 and just meet me inside SWGE.  I’m going to try to get Oga’s, but it’s fine if they don’t get in until after 8.  They’d rather hit a few attractions than stand in line for SWGE for over an hour, even if it means hitting a line to get into DL. 

I’ll report back if you’re trying it after Sunday. 

I’d check in before going to DCA so that you’re already wristbanded and ready to head straight to the land, but if you’re not doing Savi’s or Oga’s, I see no reason why this wouldn’t work.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

ktlm said:


> We were there this morning 8-12. Got there at about 6:10. Didn’t take much time to get through the check in line. They were encouraging people to walk around and shop in launch bay. We went straight to the holding point and instead of being a few hundred back, moved up to being  probably  50 back. Walked us to the gate (they were not allowing people to cut around the castle way)- still within the first 50 to 100.  At 8:00 they walked people down with the cast members in a line to keep people from running. As you got closer a cast member started a line for the Cantona. Somehow we wound up being the 2nd group in. Amazing!!!
> We are not morning people- but 8-12 was with it because you have 3 hours with no overlapping group.
> 
> Beware if you are a small or medium women’s size do not get your hopes up on buying the clothes. My DD has been talking about that for weeks and everything she wanted was sold out in her size. They even sent someone to check stock, but no luck. No smalls or mediums  in the Leia dress and or  in the Rey vest which she really really wanted that vest. We saw  other people looking for smalls in different things too. Still plenty to buy though. That was our only disappointment of the day. Great morning!



So helpful! Thank you so much. This is pretty much what I was planning to do so great to hear. Olga’s is #1 for us so I want to be in position Really appreciate the great detail! 



Skyegirl1999 said:


> So, we’re planning to do this on Sunday, kind of.  (We’re staying at Paradise Pier so that we could get another reservation since my husband had a work conflict with our free one on Tuesday.)
> 
> We’re going to head into to DL around 6:40 and check in at Launch Bay.  Then I’m going to go wait in line for the land while my husband and my daughter go do a few things at EMH at DCA.  Then they’ll head back around 7:45 and just meet me inside SWGE.  I’m going to try to get Oga’s, but it’s fine if they don’t get in until after 8.  They’d rather hit a few attractions than stand in line for SWGE for over an hour, even if it means hitting a line to get into DL.
> 
> I’ll report back if you’re trying it after Sunday.
> 
> I’d check in before going to DCA so that you’re already wristbanded and ready to head straight to the land, but if you’re not doing Savi’s or Oga’s, I see no reason why this wouldn’t work.


I didn’t even think about splitting up after we get wristbands! I’m going to definitely do thiis. I’ll get in line while my husband and son relax and eat breakfast. Thank you!


----------



## FrozenCrown

I was actually really surprised by todays news I figured they would talk about the streaming service but I thought they would do a small panel for it and not rearrange everything to accommodate it. The panels I was most looking forward to are now merged into one and Im excited about it because thats one less line I have to go to lol. Though I am now even more worried about getting into it. I like that they moved Parks into Sunday because Sunday needed a big presentation panel imo.


----------



## mafpi

I almost never do a trip report, but here I go because of all the help and info I received here.

I went yesterday. I had two reservations. 8-12 and 5-9. Wanted to just enjoy it. Cantina quickly became a top priority because of what I read here, it wouldn’t happen if I didnt go straight there. No lightsaber or droid for me. Just me and my daughter. I left my house at 3. My wife thought I was crazy. When I pulled into M&F parking at 4:30 and I was the only car there, I thought maybe she was right. But three cars pulled in right after me. They let us park at 5. I was second in my line at the gate. I walked with a purpose when they let us in the park to register. I was third in line to register. After we registered we went straight to the holding area and waited. If you were there, my daughter and I were the ones that were chosen to do the impressions. Then they led us to the land. Again walked with a purpose  And was in the front.  I will have to say that walking into Battu for the first time seeing it empty with just the residents there was worth everything by itself. A feeling I know I won’t feel again. Went straight to the guy leading us to Olga’s, the guy with the orange flag. Again third in line. So glad I did that. Hearing people complain and get upset that they couldn’t get in made me so glad I did what I did. Did our shopping and just enjoyed the area. Talked to Rey, stormtroopers and chewie. The interactions with them and the cm was fun. We got the blue milk, rode SR 5 times, and was done about 11:30. Made me wonder what we were going to do at the 5-9 reservation. We enjoyed Disneyland and went to check in at 5. No need to rush now since we went earlier. Walked right in and now we just savored everything. The only we didn’t do was see Kylo Ren in the morning. My daughter loves him. Lo and behold, they started their little show a kylo came out and walked the crowd. He called me over and asked me a few questions. My daughter  caught a pic with him and she was happy.  We rode SR 4 more times and I was able to do every spot. Was ready to leave but wanted to see the fireworks there. We lounged around and waited. The fireworks were amazing to see. Left right after.  I was galaxys edged out by then, but so worth it. What a difference in crowds between the two slots. I’m so glad I had the early spot. Hardly any lines. So many more for the evening for everything. Thanks again to everyone here. It really helped.


----------



## crystal1313

When you follow the person with the flag for Oga's, does your entire party need to be with you to put your name on the list?  Thank you!


----------



## kpd6901

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> So helpful! Thank you so much. This is pretty much what I was planning to do so great to hear. Olga’s is #1 for us so I want to be in position Really appreciate the great detail!
> 
> 
> I didn’t even think about splitting up after we get wristbands! I’m going to definitely do thiis. I’ll get in line while my husband and son relax and eat breakfast. Thank you!


Yeah, this might be a perfect scenario. We've decided as a family to forego Oga's altogether, since DS14 and DS6 have some sensory issues and it would not be a good experience for them. So, after wristbands, DS10 and I can try to maneuver near the front to get into the earliest Savi group possible for him to build our Family Saber. Meanwhile, DW and the other two could even hit a FL ride and just make their way in as they are comfortable. Then after Savi, we can meet up and do everything else we want.

I do have one question. I know people are talking about Oga walk through at the end of the night. Both our slots are 8 am slots. DS10 is more than just a huge SW fan, he is a huge Disney imagineering nerd, reading and watching all about animatronics, design, Easter eggs, history of attractions (DJ R3X), etc. Career day at school, he wore a Future Imagineer shirt complete with customized CM badge. Do you think we could ask a CM to allow us in for just a few minutes to look around? No drinks. Just look around, see DJ R3X, and head out?


----------



## stagemomto3

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> I didn’t even think about splitting up after we get wristbands! I’m going to definitely do thiis. I’ll get in line while my husband and son relax and eat breakfast. Thank you!



I wouldn't count on this working. When we were there last week, the crowds were quite thick waiting for GE to open, and the CM's monitoring the line would not let people move up in the line. Those that said they were trying to join their party were told to either call/text that person to go back to where they were or meet up once inside. The CM's specifically said that the waiting area to get into SWGE was not the same as being the queue for a ride. (And one near us said under his breath "It's amazing how many people have someone up near the front!") From the crowd level when we were there, I'd say that it might work until around 7:15, but after that it gets pretty tight.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

stagemomto3 said:


> I wouldn't count on this working. When we were there last week, the crowds were quite thick waiting for GE to open, and the CM's monitoring the line would not let people move up in the line. Those that said they were trying to join their party were told to either call/text that person to go back to where they were or meet up once inside. The CM's specifically said that the waiting area to get into SWGE was not the same as being the queue for a ride. (And one near us said under his breath "It's amazing how many people have someone up near the front!") From the crowd level when we were there, I'd say that it might work until around 7:15, but after that it gets pretty tight.


We’re talking about meeting up again once inside the land, not trying to cut the queue to get into the land... or at least, that’s what I said my plan is, which this poster is responding to...


----------



## pharmama

EDIT: @Skyegirl1999 already covered it


----------



## Lesley Wake

kpd6901 said:


> I do have one question. I know people are talking about Oga walk through at the end of the night. Both our slots are 8 am slots. DS10 is more than just a huge SW fan, he is a huge Disney imagineering nerd, reading and watching all about animatronics, design, Easter eggs, history of attractions (DJ R3X), etc. Career day at school, he wore a Future Imagineer shirt complete with customized CM badge. Do you think we could ask a CM to allow us in for just a few minutes to look around? No drinks. Just look around, see DJ R3X, and head out?


I haven't heard anything, but you can always try and ask. Worst thing is they say no. I just wouldn't get my hopes up!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

So just to lay it out for the thread:

Friday August 23
10:30 am Legends Panel
3:30 pm Disney+

Saturday August 24
10 am Movies: Live Action and Animation

Sunday August 25
10:30 am Parks and Resorts


----------



## midnight star

crystal1313 said:


> When you follow the person with the flag for Oga's, does your entire party need to be with you to put your name on the list?  Thank you!


I hope not...I'm hoping to put our names down then meeting up with my aunt at the droid depot. I was just going to say party of 2. But I am sure when you check in to go inside then you will have to have your whole party there.


----------



## dina444444

Does anyone know what the hours are for the merch shop in the upstairs part of launch bay?


----------



## PatMcDuck

I thought Disney+ would be the Sunday morning panel, so I was surprised.  I am ok with it, but have friends who usually skipped Sunday, or who only went for 1/2 that day.  THEY are a bit stunned.  I always stayed at Expo open to close all 3 days, with overnights, so its with me. I think it may help me have more time for smaller panels and the floor on Fri/Sat.


----------



## CarolynFH

Parks and Resorts is the only one of these that DH and I really want to see - so i hope that those of you with expertise here won’t be shy with advice on how best to maximize our chances of getting in to this one, as more information comes out. We hope to avoid lining up before dawn, if we can!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

stagemomto3 said:


> I wouldn't count on this working. When we were there last week, the crowds were quite thick waiting for GE to open, and the CM's monitoring the line would not let people move up in the line. Those that said they were trying to join their party were told to either call/text that person to go back to where they were or meet up once inside. The CM's specifically said that the waiting area to get into SWGE was not the same as being the queue for a ride. (And one near us said under his breath "It's amazing how many people have someone up near the front!") From the crowd level when we were there, I'd say that it might work until around 7:15, but after that it gets pretty tight.





Skyegirl1999 said:


> We’re talking about meeting up again once inside the land, not trying to cut the queue to get into the land... or at least, that’s what I said my plan is, which this poster is responding to...


Me, too. I was thinking we’d hook up in the land after I get our name on the list. Hope that will work. DS22 is special needs so any time he can wait out of lines is better on everyone lol.


----------



## carlosalonsor

My reservation is for 5 pm. I've heard that the only let you check in 2 hours before. So I will have to be at Launch Bay at 3 pm right?
But what happens next, I've read that the waiting area for the 8am reservation is near there but what about the 5pm reservations?
Do I have to walk to GE entrance and queue there right after I get my wristband?


----------



## Disnewbies

Skyegirl1999 said:


> So, we’re planning to do this on Sunday, kind of.  (We’re staying at Paradise Pier so that we could get another reservation since my husband had a work conflict with our free one on Tuesday.)
> 
> We’re going to head into to DL around 6:40 and check in at Launch Bay.  Then I’m going to go wait in line for the land while my husband and my daughter go do a few things at EMH at DCA.  Then they’ll head back around 7:45 and just meet me inside SWGE.  I’m going to try to get Oga’s, but it’s fine if they don’t get in until after 8.  They’d rather hit a few attractions than stand in line for SWGE for over an hour, even if it means hitting a line to get into DL.
> 
> I’ll report back if you’re trying it after Sunday.
> 
> I’d check in before going to DCA so that you’re already wristbanded and ready to head straight to the land, but if you’re not doing Savi’s or Oga’s, I see no reason why this wouldn’t work.


Thanks for your feedback.  Our reservation is on Monday, a day after yours.  I would love to hear about your Sunday experience. Thanks so much!!


----------



## kpd6901

carlosalonsor said:


> My reservation is for 5 pm. I've heard that the only let you check in 2 hours before. So I will have to be at Launch Bay at 3 pm right?
> But what happens next, I've read that the waiting area for the 8am reservation is near there but what about the 5pm reservations?
> Do I have to walk to GE entrance and queue there right after I get my wristband?


From reports, the 8 am reservations are Heald in tomorrow land and fantasy land and then brought over to the Frontierland entrance by BTMRR. However, all other reservation slots enter via the Resistance area of the land at the Critter Country entrance. You would NOT need to stay by Launch Bay. You are allowed to check in and get your wristbands 2 hours prior to your spot, but you can take as much or as little time as you want to head over to your designated entrance (Critter Country). As you get closer, I assume that you would indeed see the line (masses) of the others in your group and probably a CM or 3 or 12 guiding you all. The 8 am group is different because park operations at that time of the morning is simply not open for everything, and it also overlap with early morning hour programs. These things would not apply to your reservation time.


----------



## skier_pete

dina444444 said:


> For Sunday in years past they usually don’t allow overnight lining up and they start the line at 6am.



That would be friggin awesome - because that is the only panel I really, really want to be at....and I don't want to line up at 3 AM.  6 AM would be very, very doable.


----------



## soniam

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> Whoa whoa whoa.
> 
> Literally time to erase the entire white board and start over.
> 
> This will make things interesting. Only one giant panel most days. That will make the lines and times interesting.
> 
> Now I'm really wondering if they'll go to some sort of lottery/pass distribution.



Good thing I got you to do all of the planning   I actually think I am really flexible right now on what I go to based upon the panels last time. I'll just be happy to be there


----------



## kalliyan1

Hi, quick question. We have our reservation tomorrow morning at 8am. Our first priority is Savi’s. Can someone tell me when to get there and checkin(6:30-7:00??), and if we go straight there, should our chances be good,


----------



## midnight star

I've read a couple of reports on facebook that people put their names down for the Cantina, but never got a call back. Has this happened to anyone? Does putting your name down not guarantee you will go?


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

soniam said:


> Good thing I got you to do all of the planning   I actually think I am really flexible right now on what I go to based upon the panels last time. I'll just be happy to be there




You're in good hands. 

We'll get it figured out.

Disney+ might be pretty high on my list now because of the Mandalorian and the Clone Wars.


----------



## soniam

I absolutely will be getting a 1 year subscription to Disney+ ASAP. I don't even need to see the panel to know that I already want it. I wish I could buy it in advance. I don't them to end up note getting it, because they have to or decide to put some limits on subscriptions.


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

How does the check-in even work? We have an 11am-3pm reservation on the 13th. Do you go, check in, and just stand there? Or do you check-in about two hours early and go mind your own business before coming back?

Is there actually a benefit to checking in early? Not sure if we want to make the trip from whatever we're doing to check-in then trek back to do what we wanted to do.


----------



## DisMomMT

I don’t have any experience with the 8am reservations but the later ones you can check-in up to 2 hours ahead of your time but there really is no need to check-in early.  It goes very quickly (I would say about 5 minutes).  You go to one of the CM when they wave you in - there were probably about 12 stations set-up when we were there 5/31 and 6/1 and they scan your QR code and then check IDs for those over 18 and put wristbands on everyone.  Then as you exit you have to get your wristband scanned to be activated by different CM at the exit of the check-in area.  Then you walk through the Launch Bay gift shop and exit.  At this point you can either proceed to line-up or just wander about the park (what we did) until your time.  We did not encounter any lines at the Critter Country exit but were a few minutes after the start of our reservation times.  We did not go to the Cantina but were able to experience everything else without using all of our time.

ETA:  they scan your wristband again as you enter SWGE


----------



## Skyegirl1999

midnight star said:


> I've read a couple of reports on facebook that people put their names down for the Cantina, but never got a call back. Has this happened to anyone? Does putting your name down not guarantee you will go?


Correct, it’s possible to put your name in but never get a call.  It depends how many people leave.


----------



## Robinjay

Hi!  Went last night and it was amazing!  We went to cue up early and were turned away at 4:20 and and told line ups would start 10 minutes early.  10 minutes later people were let in by Hungry Bear to cue up.  Good thing we were nearby!

At 5:00 we went straight to the Cantina and it took 20 minutes just to put our name on the list (you give your number for a text).  We were told 60 minutes, and a call back was not guaranteed.  It took 2 hours, which I was fine with because we got in!  They kept yelling only one person was to be in line to put your name on a list, but with only two people in our party, that is a long time to just wait by yourself.

While waiting, we rode SR, drank blue milk, went through all the shops, and just when we finished, we got our text.  You then wait again to actually get in.  There was still a lot of confusion and people were trying to just go in.  When told there were no reservations available, the frustrations were obvious.

The Cantina was my favorite.  We were told 45 minutes and 2 drinks max, but there was no enforcement of any this that we could see.  Bands were not scanned, there are very few seats and those are given to larger parties, and you order a drink and can roam if you would like.  The music was good and we loved it in there!  The drinks were fun, fizzy, numbing, and the snack mix was indescribable (their words and surprisingly accurate).

After, we went on SR again.  It is a fun ride, but we switched the less fun positions from last time (gunner and engineer) - pilots were not very good and kept crashing.  It’s all good though.

The recyclable bags are great but the only let you buy one (maximum of one thing at each shop, including the bags - well, plus the bag but only one of them).  I would have bought a few if I could have.

Great night!  So fun! I can’t wait until I get to go back


----------



## leholcomb

CarolynFH said:


> Parks and Resorts is the only one of these that DH and I really want to see - so i hope that those of you with expertise here won’t be shy with advice on how best to maximize our chances of getting in to this one, as more information comes out. We hope to avoid lining up before dawn, if we can!


We waited 9 hours in 2017. Got there around 6am for the 3PM panel. 4 hours outside in the sun and 5 hours in the basement. So we weren't there before dawn but there for a long time. For a 10:30am panel... you're gonna want to be there before you really want to be there if you catch my drift. Even if they don't officially allow overnights, people will make an unofficial line and you'll be behind the 8 ball if you get there late anyways.


----------



## crystal1313

Anyone know the number to call to find out your SWGE reservation time if you booked a resort hotel through a 3rd party? I tried calling today just to find out where to call and got the run around. Thanks!


----------



## pharmama

It shouldn't matter that you booked through a third party as the SWGE line is for resort guests.  The number is 888-854-3104.  They do ask for your reservation number though.  I'm not sure if you have the DLR reservation number from your third party booking (probably not the same as the confirmation number from the booking site itself) but hopefully they have an alternate way to look you up.


----------



## ten6mom

Has anyone who has checked out the merchandise in Launch Bay noticed whether they have a GE or Batuu ball cap?  I can't believe I don't have a SW themed one but I guess I don't!


----------



## dina444444

ten6mom said:


> Has anyone who has checked out the merchandise in Launch Bay noticed whether they have a GE or Batuu ball cap?  I can't believe I don't have a SW themed one but I guess I don't!


There is a ball cap.


----------



## midnight star

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Correct, it’s possible to put your name in but never get a call.  It depends how many people leave.


Ok, I think I'm going to start standing around critter country early then...to be up front of the pack to put my name down.


----------



## ten6mom

dina444444 said:


> There is a ball cap.


Great!  Thank you!


----------



## crystal1313

pharmama said:


> It shouldn't matter that you booked through a third party as the SWGE line is for resort guests.  The number is 888-854-3104.  They do ask for your reservation number though.  I'm not sure if you have the DLR reservation number from your third party booking (probably not the same as the confirmation number from the booking site itself) but hopefully they have an alternate way to look you up.


Thank you!! Maybe I’ll call the hotel directly for the confirmation number. Then call the SWGE number. Very much appreciated!!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

midnight star said:


> ... She is still annoyed that there isn't fastpass, even though I keep saying the ride line is reasonable (she's been spoiled by my maxpass skills).


Just tell her that _you_ don't need MP inside GE -- the Force is that strong with you!



ktlm said:


> ... Beware if you are a small or medium women’s size do not get your hopes up on buying the clothes. My DD has been talking about that for weeks and everything she wanted was sold out in her size. They even sent someone to check stock, but no luck. No smalls or mediums  in the Leia dress and or  in the Rey vest which she really really wanted that vest. We saw  other people looking for smalls in different things too. Still plenty to buy though. That was our only disappointment of the day. Great morning!


Hmmm...does anyone know if/when any of the merchandise/clothing will show up on the app? I can wear some baggy clothing, but if only larger sizes are in stock, this is going to be ridiculous.


----------



## dina444444

theluckyrabbit said:


> Just tell her that _you_ don't need MP inside GE -- the Force is that strong with you!
> 
> 
> Hmmm...does anyone know if/when any of the merchandise/clothing will show up on the app? I can wear some baggy clothing, but if only larger sizes are in stock, this is going to be ridiculous.


Probably not until it opens in Disney world.


----------



## disEAR

If you have the 8am reservation and get there at 6, will anything be open food wise between 6-8?


----------



## l4dyj8

crystal1313 said:


> Thank you!! Maybe I’ll call the hotel directly for the confirmation number. Then call the SWGE number. Very much appreciated!!


I booked via a third party. That 888 SWGE number worked fine. I was prepared with my confirmation number but they look you up via name and date you booked.
I never received an email with a QR code butbthey had it on file


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

I apologize if this has already been and asked an answered, but are you able to go back into Launch Bay to shop if you are not checking in for a reservation? Our reservation is for 8am and I want to get into line ASAP because we’re hoping to get into the Cantina. I’d like to come back later and look at any merchandise.


----------



## pharmama

disEAR said:


> If you have the 8am reservation and get there at 6, will anything be open food wise between 6-8?


It has been reported that Galactic Grill, which is right next to Launch Bay where you check in, is serving breakfast during this time window.


----------



## ktlm

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> So helpful! Thank you so much. This is pretty much what I was planning to do so great to hear. Olga’s is #1 for us so I want to be in position Really appreciate the great detail!
> 
> 
> I didn’t even think about splitting up after we get wristbands! I’m going to definitely do thiis. I’ll get in line while my husband and son relax and eat breakfast. Thank you!



If Oga’s Cantina is a priority, I would not do this. The line behind us was huge. They won’t be able to get back to you to make it to the front of the line with you.. I would keep everyone together and go straight there. If Oga’s is not a priority, it would be okay. 


disEAR said:


> If you have the 8am reservation and get there at 6, will anything be open food wise between 6-8?



Yes- the place right next to the holding point was open and serving breakfast. Lots of people ran over there to get stuff while other family members held their spot in the group.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Has anyone used DAS? Any reports on how to make the request, how it went, reporting back for your return time, etc.? Any and all information will be helpful to others reading along here!
ETA: Does anyone have a photo of the Information Kiosk inside SWGE which they can post here?


----------



## cdatkins

theluckyrabbit said:


> Has anyone used DAS? Any reports on how to make the request, how it went, reporting back for your return time, etc.? Any and all information will be helpful to others reading along here!



Agreed, this will be helpful for us as well!


----------



## abnihon

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I apologize if this has already been and asked an answered, but are you able to go back into Launch Bay to shop if you are not checking in for a reservation? Our reservation is for 8am and I want to get into line ASAP because we’re hoping to get into the Cantina. I’d like to come back later and look at any merchandise.



Yes we shopped on a different day in Launch Bay


----------



## skier_pete

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> You're in good hands.
> 
> We'll get it figured out.
> 
> Disney+ might be pretty high on my list now because of the Mandalorian and the Clone Wars.



Yeah, I'm thinking I might go for that one now too since it is also an afternoon session so wouldn't require early AM line-up. I also think it has a chance to be really big-time because it's not like they really need to sell Marvel/Star Wars, but Disney+ is still a big unknown so I expect some heavy hitters at this one.


----------



## Lesley Wake

disEAR said:


> If you have the 8am reservation and get there at 6, will anything be open food wise between 6-8?


Galactic Grill is open (and mobile ordering works). Also the stand outside of Launch Bay has large cinnamon rolls.


----------



## abnihon

abnihon said:


> Yes we shopped on a different day in Launch Bay



And met Darth and Chewie who are still meeting there in case anyone was wondering!


----------



## Tink1987

I’m sorry if it’s already been mentioned - just to say even if you do give your number for Oga’s cantina it isn’t a guarantee you will get in. When we left we saw plenty of people complaining that they hadn’t received a text. A CM was explaining that it wasn’t a guarantee and you still had to be high up in the queue if you really wanted to visit.

This was super annoying for us as a CM told us to not queue up for our reservation until 8pm at Hungry Bear restaurant and then within 10 minutes of telling us that the same CM let people start queuing at 7:10pm.


----------



## midnight star

Tink1987 said:


> I’m sorry if it’s already been mentioned - just to say even if you do give your number for Oga’s cantina it isn’t a guarantee you will get in. When we left we saw plenty of people complaining that they hadn’t received a text. A CM was explaining that it wasn’t a guarantee and you still had to be high up in the queue if you really wanted to visit.
> 
> This was super annoying for us as a CM told us to not queue up for our reservation until 8pm at Hungry Bear restaurant and then within 10 minutes of telling us that the same CM let people start queuing at 7:10pm.


Yeah that's exactly why I'm going to just sit at hungry bear, or wander very close by early on. I want to be at the front of the pack for the Cantina.


----------



## Jhoe247

So this will be my first expo, and my first trip to Disneyland. Originally I was only planning on going to the expo on Friday and Saturday (assuming parks and resorts was going to be held then) and keep Sunday as a theme park day. Now of course the parks panel is on Sunday. Does anyone have any suggestions on if I should keep it as a park day or get a Sunday ticket? Would I be able to switch my Saturday ticket to sunday? Any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## mrsxsparrow

For anyone still thinking about making a last minute hotel reservation, I wanted to share my story.

We have the free SWGE reservations for this Sunday 6/9 at 8am. Last minute, I decided to fly in to join my family (I'm on the reservation but wasn't sure I would be able to go). Because I'm flying in and we wanted to maximize our time, and we want to try to do both the Cantina and Savi's and that doesn't seem to be possible with one reservation, we decided to book the Disneyland Hotel on Saturday night (6/8). We made the reservation on Wednesday (6/5).

Last night I called the SWGE hotline mentioned previously in this thread. Without even attempting to look up my reservation, the Cast Member told me I booked so close to my arrival date I would likely not know my time until I checked in, and it would most likely be for Sunday. I asked if there was any way he could check or if I should call back tomorrow seeing as we already have a reservation Sunday morning and I fly out that afternoon. He said my only option was to ask the hotel when I checked in if I could switch to a same-day reservation.

Lo and behold, got my SWGE reservation email this morning -- for the exact time on Sunday morning we had already booked. I called the number again and spoke with a different Cast Member who was, in fact, extremely helpful. She told me I could choose from the 8am, 11am, and 5pm slots for tomorrow. I happily took the 5pm. She did let me know I'll still have to stop by the hotel's SWGE desk/booth when I check in to get an updated QR code because it would not be emailed to me in time, but I am SUPER BEYOND happy she was able to make this change for me.

I was on the fence about dropping the $$ for the hotel Saturday night and I'm sure there are others in my boat -- just wanted to let you all know my experience!


----------



## Tink1987

midnight star said:


> Yeah that's exactly why I'm going to just sit at hungry bear, or wander very close by early on. I want to be at the front of the pack for the Cantina.



This is probably the one time I will say do not listen to the CM - we were really annoyed as we were the only ones who took any notice of him in the first place!


----------



## ashley0139

Jhoe247 said:


> So this will be my first expo, and my first trip to Disneyland. Originally I was only planning on going to the expo on Friday and Saturday (assuming parks and resorts was going to be held then) and keep Sunday as a theme park day. Now of course the parks panel is on Sunday. Does anyone have any suggestions on if I should keep it as a park day or get a Sunday ticket? Would I be able to switch my Saturday ticket to sunday? Any suggestions are appreciated!



I don't think you can switch ticket days, though you can always try calling. It really is up to you and depends how much you really want to see the parks panel. A lot of the other really good panels will be on Saturday though. Sunday is _usually_ a slower day. But if the parks panel is your only real priority then buy a Sunday ticket.


----------



## RomCom

Does anyone have the Disney Chase Visa? Were you able to get a discount on a purchase of $50 or more anywhere in Galaxy's Edge? I am assuming Savi's is excluded but what about everywhere else?


----------



## CaliGrrl

RomCom said:


> Does anyone have the Disney Chase Visa? Were you able to get a discount on a purchase of $50 or more anywhere in Galaxy's Edge? I am assuming Savi's is excluded but what about everywhere else?


We were able to get the discount at the merchandise shops. I know Savi's is excluded. They did not take the discount at Oga's either. I'm not sure about the droids as we did not build one.


----------



## Weedy

theluckyrabbit said:


> Has anyone used DAS? Any reports on how to make the request, how it went, reporting back for your return time, etc.? Any and all information will be helpful to others reading along here!
> ETA: Does anyone have a photo of the Information Kiosk inside SWGE which they can post here?



I’ve been watching the wait times and most of the times this week it’s only been 15 minutes. Great for everyone. The wait times do go up in the crossover hours but quickly drops back down


----------



## pinksand

We went yesterday 8a-12p.  One odd thing that happened - I had printed the email with the QR code and brought it with me, but it didn't have the time/date on it, so I was held up at the turnstiles for a few minutes until I found the email that had my time and date.  We got our wristbands at about 6:45am and quickly rode Peter Pan and Alice in Wonderland at 7 before joining the line at like 7:20a (it was back to the Carrousel).

We first went to Oga's and my DH put his name on the list. I didn't expect to get in since I'd say we were about halfway back in the line, but we got a text at about 8:30AM.  Before the text, we were just wandering around and using the Datapad app - my DH liked scanning the cargo packages and hacking and I was using the radio tuner, but there didn't seem to be an audio component - I just got transcripts of broadcasts, which seemed odd, but maybe I'm doing it wrong.  We just had one drink in the Cantina and moved on. The atmosphere and music are outstanding, but I don't think the drinks or service is very good, IMO.

We met Vi, the Rebel spy, who gave us a mission, and we wandered through the marketplace. There were lines for Savi's, the Droid Depot and Dok Ondar's Den of Antiquities.  One note - you can enter the portion of the Droid Depot that sells accessories and housewares and make those purchases without waiting in the line to build a droid.

We rode the Falcon at 10a, because the line was down to 20 minutes, and once we got off it was 15 minutes, so we rode again.  Once the 11am crowd came in it shot back up to 40 minutes.  Then we ate at Docking Bay 7, and then grabbed a wrap at Ronto's, got the special Coke bottle and then we just wandered around taking pictures and playing with the app.

Another note is that the Disney Play App with the Star Wars Galaxy's Edge Datapad really will eat through your battery crazy fast.  I'd also say to maybe shoot for riding the Millennium Falcon at about 90-120 min into your time, since the line will be much shorter then.

It just felt really special to be there at the very beginning of this new land.  Galaxy's Edge will be different in 5 years, 10 years, 20 years - and you'll always remember those first few weeks when everything was new and the crowds were managed with the reservation system!


----------



## lurkergirl

Like @ashley0139 said, I don't think that you'll be able to switch the ticket @Jhoe247 - tickets are non-transferable and non-refundable.  But you should contact them to ask.  

The Parks panel won't be all day, you could get a ticket for Sunday for the Expo and still make the resort in the afternoon. Another option.


----------



## carlosalonsor

Tink1987 said:


> This was super annoying for us as a CM told us to not queue up for our reservation until 8pm at Hungry Bear restaurant and then within 10 minutes of telling us that the same CM let people start queuing at 7:10pm.



So the queue starts at Hungry Bear? Will have to be around there to avoid what the CM did to you. 
I would be very upset.


----------



## CarolynFH

leholcomb said:


> We waited 9 hours in 2017. Got there around 6am for the 3PM panel. 4 hours outside in the sun and 5 hours in the basement. So we weren't there before dawn but there for a long time. For a 10:30am panel... you're gonna want to be there before you really want to be there if you catch my drift. Even if they don't officially allow overnights, people will make an unofficial line and you'll be behind the 8 ball if you get there late anyways.



I know this is true - sigh!  Here's hoping for an advance lottery or ticket system (as rumored) for us old folks!


----------



## ateam79828592

Does anyone know if they still have the special edition park maps?  The special  Galaxy’s Edge ones?


----------



## crystal1313

Has anyone had the ronto wrap?  Was it spicy?  Trying to find a food option my kids will actually eat!  Thanks!


----------



## pinksand

crystal1313 said:


> Has anyone had the ronto wrap?  Was it spicy?  Trying to find a food option my kids will actually eat!  Thanks!



We had it yesterday - it's very much a hot dog and not very spicy.  
I don't mean that to sound bad - I actually prefer hot dogs to sausage! Just trying to be clear.


----------



## crystal1313

pinksand said:


> We had it yesterday - it's very much a hot dog and not very spicy.
> I don't mean that to sound bad - I actually prefer hot dogs to sausage! Just trying to be clear.


Awesome!  I was hoping it would be more like a hot dog!  I wonder if we can get one without the slaw?  I don't know our reservation time yet, so trying to figure out food options for picky eaters!  Thank you!


----------



## Angrose

crystal1313 said:


> Awesome!  I was hoping it would be more like a hot dog!  I wonder if we can get one without the slaw?  I don't know our reservation time yet, so trying to figure out food options for picky eaters!  Thank you!


I feel your pain. We're going tomorrow, 11-3, so right during lunchtime. I'm packing extra snacks and I *think* my kid will eat the crispy chicken with macaroni and cheese kids meal at Docking Bay 7. He'll at least eat the mac 'n cheese. I'll bribe him with a churro later, lol! Good luck!


----------



## crystal1313

Angrose said:


> I feel your pain. We're going tomorrow, 11-3, so right during lunchtime. I'm packing extra snacks and I *think* my kid will eat the crispy chicken with macaroni and cheese kids meal at Docking Bay 7. He'll at least eat the mac 'n cheese. I'll bribe him with a churro later, lol! Good luck!


OMG.  YES!  I am totally bringing snacks just in case!  My youngest eats with his eyes, and that doesn't help!  I think if we get 8am-12 we will just hold out to eat until we leave....but if we get 11-3 we are kinda stuck for lunch!


----------



## acellison

If my reservation is 11-3 and we have our wristbands, can we enter GE anytime between 11 and 3 or do we have to enter with everyone else at 11?


----------



## Trevler

crystal1313 said:


> Has anyone had the ronto wrap?  Was it spicy?  Trying to find a food option my kids will actually eat!  Thanks!


It's a little spicy, but not too bad. Think like.. kielbasa, perhaps. I -loved- it. I loved it so much I tried to make my own version at home.


----------



## Trevler

acellison said:


> If my reservation is 11-3 and we have our wristbands, can we enter GE anytime between 11 and 3 or do we have to enter with everyone else at 11?


You can enter at any time during your window, but they won't let you do anything past 3.


----------



## crystal1313

Trevler said:


> It's a little spicy, but not too bad. Think like.. kielbasa, perhaps. I -loved- it. I loved it so much I tried to make my own version at home.


Awesome!  Thanks!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

pharmama said:


> It shouldn't matter that you booked through a third party as the SWGE line is for resort guests.  The number is 888-854-3104.  They do ask for your reservation number though.  I'm not sure if you have the DLR reservation number from your third party booking (probably not the same as the confirmation number from the booking site itself) but hopefully they have an alternate way to look you up.


I see that someone already answered but I can also confirm that they will look up by last name. I booked with a third party and had no problem  


disEAR said:


> If you have the 8am reservation and get there at 6, will anything be open food wise between 6-8?


i wish we’d picked up one of the cinnamon rolls; breakfast burrito at launch pad (or whatever it’s called by the line)was disappointing Shoukd have known better!



DisneyJamieCA said:


> I apologize if this has already been and asked an answered, but are you able to go back into Launch Bay to shop if you are not checking in for a reservation? Our reservation is for 8am and I want to get into line ASAP because we’re hoping to get into the Cantina. I’d like to come back later and look at any merchandise.


Yes you can go back in but there didn’t seem to be anything special in there that you couldn’t find at downtown Disney store. I regretted not looking closer at special stuff inside galaxy’s edge.





ateam79828592 said:


> Does anyone know if they still have the special edition park maps?  The special  Galaxy’s Edge ones?


I asked at city hall today and they said no, first weekend only 


crystal1313 said:


> Has anyone had the ronto wrap?  Was it spicy?  Trying to find a food option my kids will actually eat!  Thanks!


I was surprised how much I liked it. The slaw was only slightly spicy. Ask for it on the side maybe? Love love love the popcorn, too. 

We had an amazing morning today. I’ll post a mini review with pics when we get home tonight. My phone is a PITA to type on!


----------



## Lesley Wake

crystal1313 said:


> Awesome!  I was hoping it would be more like a hot dog!  I wonder if we can get one without the slaw?  I don't know our reservation time yet, so trying to figure out food options for picky eaters!  Thank you!


You can get it with or without slaw or sauce. It just takes them a bit longer to prepare. I’ve been using Mobile Ordering and Docking Bay 7 is very quick; Ronto is rather slow! Even when I just ordered a drink, it took over 10 minutes!


----------



## crystal1313

Lesley Wake said:


> You can get it with or without slaw or sauce. It just takes them a bit longer to prepare. I’ve been using Mobile Ordering and Docking Bay 7 is very quick; Ronto is rather slow! Even when I just ordered a drink, it took over 10 minutes!


thank you!


----------



## Trevler

Lesley Wake said:


> You can get it with or without slaw or sauce. It just takes them a bit longer to prepare. I’ve been using Mobile Ordering and Docking Bay 7 is very quick; Ronto is rather slow! Even when I just ordered a drink, it took over 10 minutes!


It seems like the drinks take longer at Ronto- I mobile ordered a wrap and my buddy did a drink and a wrap. He sent his order in a minute or so before mine, and I got mine 5 minutes before his. (And it was ready as I was walking up.)


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

About how long do you think you would need in the land to feel satisfied? We are not interested in the cantina or savis.


----------



## DizneyMommy

FSUSammy said:


> I've heard there is a rider swap, but I'm also curious how exactly it works. Would actually be cool if the rider swap occurred at the chicken exit (like how Universal does it) so that everyone can experience the line


It appears it works like every other DL ride. You show the child at the entrance to get the RS. Then you wait for party one to ride while party 2 waits outside. The point at which you would enter the line on return does not skip the preshow. I didn’t think the actual queue area was all that exciting, I certainly wouldn’t stand in it with a too young child who can’t ride.


----------



## ateam79828592

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> . I asked at city hall today and they said no, first weekend only



Ok I wondered. They still had them (special edition park maps) on Wednesday when we left around noon, but I wasn’t sure how long they would last. They also had opening day pins & shirts EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

StarSpeckledSky said:


> About how long do you think you would need in the land to feel satisfied? We are not interested in the cantina or savis.


This is going to vary wildly by person.  Some people could walk in, look around for 15 minutes, ride the ride, and be done.  Others could spend hours walking around and noticing all of the fun details and touches and maybe playing with the app or whatever.


----------



## Astylla

crystal1313 said:


> Awesome!  I was hoping it would be more like a hot dog!  I wonder if we can get one without the slaw?  I don't know our reservation time yet, so trying to figure out food options for picky eaters!  Thank you!



Yes you can remove the slaw , even in mobile ordering under customize my order it let's you.


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

Skyegirl1999 said:


> This is going to vary wildly by person.  Some people could walk in, look around for 15 minutes, ride the ride, and be done.  Others could spend hours walking around and noticing all of the fun details and touches and maybe playing with the app or whatever.


Right! We're mostly interested in blue milk, a bit of shopping (toy shop, droid depot premade stuff), and the ride. Of course we'd like to walk around and experience the land as well! I was wondering because we plan on arriving 30 minutes after our reservation start and leaving an hour before it ends and I didn't know if we would feel satisfied-ish in that amount of time or not.


----------



## midnight star

StarSpeckledSky said:


> About how long do you think you would need in the land to feel satisfied? We are not interested in the cantina or savis.


It will vary, but would recommend to if you have a chance to do something, do it then. There's also food places in there too, popcorn stands, characters, photopass. So you can take your time


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

midnight star said:


> It will vary, but would recommend to if you have a chance to do something, do it then. There's also food places in there too, popcorn stands, characters, photopass. So you can take your time


Okay. We're not interested in Cantina because it'd be a mess with my sister and Savi's is WAYYY too expensive. And plus if we went back to Disneyland it probably won't be for a while, after all the hype with the land. But thanks!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Weedy said:


> I’ve been watching the wait times and most of the times this week it’s only been 15 minutes. Great for everyone. The wait times do go up in the crossover hours but quickly drops back down...


Yes, I've noticed the short wait times (which is a good thing, but can't last forever -- especially after June 24th), but I'm wondering if the reported Information Kiosk does, in fact, exist where it is supposed to be (no one has verified that in this thread) and if anyone has even tried requesting a DAS return time for the ride.


----------



## abnihon

StarSpeckledSky said:


> Right! We're mostly interested in blue milk, a bit of shopping (toy shop, droid depot premade stuff), and the ride. Of course we'd like to walk around and experience the land as well! I was wondering because we plan on arriving 30 minutes after our reservation start and leaving an hour before it ends and I didn't know if we would feel satisfied-ish in that amount of time or not.



You should be fine.  We spent 2 hours, wandering around, shopping, drank blue milk and rode Falcon with 20 min wait an hour into reservation period.


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

abnihon said:


> You should be fine.  We spent 2 hours, wandering around, shopping, drank blue milk and rode Falcon with 20 min wait an hour into reservation period.


Thanks for sharing. I'll plan for ~2 hours then.


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

Angrose said:


> I feel your pain. We're going tomorrow, 11-3, so right during lunchtime. I'm packing extra snacks and I *think* my kid will eat the crispy chicken with macaroni and cheese kids meal at Docking Bay 7. He'll at least eat the mac 'n cheese. I'll bribe him with a churro later, lol! Good luck!



So, *did he eat it? *I have a couple of picky eaters, and I worry that that dish will turn them off because of how it looks, even though the actual food is clearly in their wheelhouse.


----------



## crystal1313

TigerlilyAJ said:


> So, *did he eat it? *I have a couple of picky eaters, and I worry that that dish will turn them off because of how it looks, even though the actual food is clearly in their wheelhouse.


I’d love to know too. My kids are the same!


----------



## lostangel52577

We have an 8 am reservation tomorrow 6/9.  The only must do is Savis which we'll head to first.  Any reports from the past few days on how the lines are for Savis and the system they are using?  

Also, are any of the Starbucks open at 6 am?


----------



## njchris

Can I bring my droid I built and the droid backpack through security if I were to go back to SWGE?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

theluckyrabbit said:


> Yes, I've noticed the short wait times (which is a good thing, but can't last forever -- especially after June 24th), but I'm wondering if the reported Information Kiosk does, in fact, exist where it is supposed to be (no one has verified that in this thread) and if anyone has even tried requesting a DAS return time for the ride.


I think this is it.  It’s staffed by plaids.  That’s all the more help I can be, but it’s something?


----------



## Lesley Wake

njchris said:


> Can I bring my droid I built and the droid backpack through security if I were to go back to SWGE?


Yes. I’ve brought mine through again. They do ask you to unzip the front flap but I didn’t need to pull her out. That was at the DLH security stop, but I’ll be bringing her thru Mickey and Friends today so I’ll let you know if there are any issues!


----------



## DisMomMT

StarSpeckledSky said:


> About how long do you think you would need in the land to feel satisfied? We are not interested in the cantina or savis.


Your plan sounds very similar to our experience.  We arrived about 20 minutes after our reservation period started (no waiting to get in) and then spent our time wandering and checking out shops, rode SR with very short waits, did some shopping and Droid Depot with little waits.  Did not do the Cantina or Savis.  Got Blue/Green Milk and watched the stage show with the Storm Troopers / Kylo Ren and still were ready to leave with about an hour left in our reservation time.


----------



## dina444444

lostangel52577 said:


> We have an 8 am reservation tomorrow 6/9.  The only must do is Savis which we'll head to first.  Any reports from the past few days on how the lines are for Savis and the system they are using?
> 
> Also, are any of the Starbucks open at 6 am?


The one on Main Street should be open and I think the main one in dtd opens at 5am.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I think this is it.  It’s staffed by plaids.  That’s all the more help I can be, but it’s something?


That is a very big help -- thank you so much! (The plaids look rather out of place, don't they? I was wondering if they'd have different costumes in GE.)  Is that entrance the one by Big Thunder? Your DD looks very happy with Izzy!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

theluckyrabbit said:


> Yes, I've noticed the short wait times (which is a good thing, but can't last forever -- especially after June 24th), but I'm wondering if the reported Information Kiosk does, in fact, exist where it is supposed to be (no one has verified that in this thread) and if anyone has even tried requesting a DAS return time for the ride.


My DS22 is special needs and has a DAS. Do you mean the ability to get into the land *without* a reservation? I would think a DAS wouldn't bypass the reservation system. The reservation period struck me as more of a hard-ticketed type of event to which a DAS wouldn't apply, but frankly it never occurred to me that it would so I didn't specifically ask. But if you have a reservation period time, and the ride line gets unusually long, maybe they could help out then? But as the ride isn't set up for FP right now that I could tell, I'm not sure how you could bypass the queue. The good news is that that ride queues have been super short. We had less than 15 minutes for our reservation period. Even when it said 25 minutes it was more like 15-20. The time I could have really used it was for lining up in the morning, but I just explained to everyone around me what was going on, and they were all really sweet about DS's "excitement." I would think the DAS would come into play more when the reservation period ends and the virtual queue starts up. I'll report back as we have another trip in early July.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

theluckyrabbit said:


> That is a very big help -- thank you so much! (The plaids look rather out of place, don't they? I was wondering if they'd have different costumes in GE.)  Is that entrance the one by Big Thunder? Your DD looks very happy with Izzy!


It’s the Fantasyland exit.  They’re tucked about as out of the way as they can be, but they are still rather out of place!  There are also some security guards in the land who are in their normal outfits, also a bit jarring. 

She is well pleased with Izzy.  The dog is not so sure.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> My DS22 is special needs and has a DAS. Do you mean the ability to get into the land *without* a reservation? I would think a DAS wouldn't bypass the reservation system. The reservation period struck me as more of a hard-ticketed type of event to which a DAS wouldn't apply, but frankly it never occurred to me that it would so I didn't specifically ask. But if you have a reservation period time, and the ride line gets unusually long, maybe they could help out then? But as the ride isn't set up for FP right now that I could tell, I'm not sure how you could bypass the queue. The good news is that that ride queues have been super short. We had less than 15 minutes for our reservation period. Even when it said 25 minutes it was more like 15-20. The time I could have really used it was for lining up in the morning, but I just explained to everyone around me what was going on, and they were all really sweet about DS's "excitement." I would think the DAS would come into play more when the reservation period ends and the virtual queue starts up. I'll report back as we have another trip in early July.


There’s a queue bypass set up.  We got sent up there as pixie dust.

Glad you and your DS had a good visit!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> My DS22 is special needs and has a DAS. Do you mean the ability to get into the land *without* a reservation?...


No, I am talking about using a DAS return time for MFSR for those who have reservations now. Guest Relations CMs have been talking about DAS being available to guests in GE for months now, but have not had much information to give beyond the fact that the service would exist and that there would be no Information Kiosk in GE. A week before the land opened, plaids said a new Information Kiosk would be placed outside the land. When the land opened, the Kiosk was inside the land. These changes are great and are happening to adjust to guests' needs. So news updates are needed as things happen.
There is a DAS return line for MFSR. I think it is the (currently unused) FP line. I have been told by plaids that right now only the Kiosk inside GE can issue a return time for this ride. So, during this "reservation only" period, DAS cannot get you into SWGE if you don't already have a reservation.


----------



## dina444444

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> My DS22 is special needs and has a DAS. Do you mean the ability to get into the land *without* a reservation? I would think a DAS wouldn't bypass the reservation system. The reservation period struck me as more of a hard-ticketed type of event to which a DAS wouldn't apply, but frankly it never occurred to me that it would so I didn't specifically ask. But if you have a reservation period time, and the ride line gets unusually long, maybe they could help out then? But as the ride isn't set up for FP right now that I could tell, I'm not sure how you could bypass the queue. The good news is that that ride queues have been super short. We had less than 15 minutes for our reservation period. Even when it said 25 minutes it was more like 15-20. The time I could have really used it was for lining up in the morning, but I just explained to everyone around me what was going on, and they were all really sweet about DS's "excitement." I would think the DAS would come into play more when the reservation period ends and the virtual queue starts up. I'll report back as we have another trip in early July.


The FP queue is there. They just aren’t using it for anything other than DAS and rider switch right now.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Skyegirl1999 said:


> *It’s the Fantasyland exit. * They’re tucked about as out of the way as they can be, but they are still rather out of place!  There are also some security guards in the land who are in their normal outfits, also a bit jarring.
> 
> She is well pleased with Izzy.  The dog is not so sure.


Very helpful!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

dina444444 said:


> The FP queue is there. They just aren’t using it for anything other than DAS and rider switch right now.


Thank you for this info!


----------



## smartlabelprint

theluckyrabbit said:


> No, I am talking about using a DAS return time for MFSR for those who have reservations now. Guest Relations CMs have been talking about DAS being available to guests in GE for months now, but have not had much information to give beyond the fact that the service would exist and that there would be no Information Kiosk in GE. A week before the land opened, plaids said a new Information Kiosk would be placed outside the land. When the land opened, the Kiosk was inside the land. These changes are great and are happening to adjust to guests' needs. So news updates are needed as things happen.
> There is a DAS return line for MFSR. I think it is the (currently unused) FP line. I have been told by plaids that right now only the Kiosk inside GE can issue a return time for this ride. So, during this "reservation only" period, DAS cannot get you into SWGE if you don't already have a reservation.


I wonder if the kiosk will be outside of GE 6/24. Maybe they don’t want to confuse people thinking they can get in to ride using DAS without a reservation.


----------



## TarotFox

Hey all, our reservation is 8pm on Tuesday. If our first priority is Savi's, what time should we line up?


----------



## kpd6901

Skyegirl1999 said:


> It’s the Fantasyland exit.  They’re tucked about as out of the way as they can be, but they are still rather out of place!  There are also some security guards in the land who are in their normal outfits, also a bit jarring.
> 
> She is well pleased with Izzy.  The dog is not so sure.





theluckyrabbit said:


> No, I am talking about using a DAS return time for MFSR for those who have reservations now. Guest Relations CMs have been talking about DAS being available to guests in GE for months now, but have not had much information to give beyond the fact that the service would exist and that there would be no Information Kiosk in GE. A week before the land opened, plaids said a new Information Kiosk would be placed outside the land. When the land opened, the Kiosk was inside the land. These changes are great and are happening to adjust to guests' needs. So news updates are needed as things happen.
> There is a DAS return line for MFSR. I think it is the (currently unused) FP line. I have been told by plaids that right now only the Kiosk inside GE can issue a return time for this ride. So, during this "reservation only" period, DAS cannot get you into SWGE if you don't already have a reservation.


So, the more we considered DS6 needs, we decided to opt out of Oga's. But, to get him a return time for MFSR (as a just in case he has an issue and we need to adjust our ride schedule, and at that point the line DOES get long, which happens during overlaps), if DW takes him first thing to the kiosk while I take DS10 to Savi, based on prior reports, she would be taking him by following the new Oga's reservation queue, yes? Aren't the CMs directing Oga's patrons down that way? If that's the case, she just follows them, but stopping at the plaids once she gets there. Am I thinking properly on that?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

smartlabelprint said:


> I wonder if the kiosk will be outside of GE 6/24. Maybe they don’t want to confuse people thinking they can get in to ride using DAS without a reservation.


I wondered that, too. The new Kiosk does look like a portable set up. And when I spoke with a manager the week before the grand opening, he was certain the new location would be outside GE.


----------



## Weedy

I understand the single rider line... but what is standby? 
Is there a difference between Fastpass and Fastpass+?
Also how long is the MFSR ride itself?
Thanks


----------



## Weedy

This video has lots of info


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Just wanted to report back on our last minute trip on Friday, June 7th--the one week opening anniversary  Thanks to all the great information in this thread, it turned out to be an amazing day. 

I booked the Disneyland Hotel for Thursday night 6/6 last Sunday through a third-party. I was able to get 16% off the room rate with a coupon code through an online travel agency that I believe is a competitor of Dreams so I don't want to post the info (sorry). But try google  

As we booked through a third party, we never received an email, but as others have reported it wasn't a big deal at all. I called, got my reservation period (8 am slot on Friday), and when I checked in late Thursday night the desk agent had to add the names of my party as the Star Wars specific desk was shut down for the night. She then set me email with the code to show at the gate and check in. 

Our goal was Oga's, and we succeeded beyond my hopes as we were among the first people into the cantina that morning and ended up with a table. To give you an idea of our timeframe:

5:45 am wake up. We'd showered the night before so we quickly got ready and took our bags down to the bell desk. 

By 6:05 am: we're going through security. A few groups are around us and there are allready a good number of people walking  Downtown Disney. I'm a little worried at that point that we might be too late but shouldn't have been.

We are fast walkers and by 6:15 we are through the gates and on our way to launch bay. I wanted to be checking in by 6:20 and we were right on time. There seemed to be a lot of people, but it only took a few minutes and we were walking out of LB by about 6:23. We didn't bother with merchandise, which was a good thing as there was much better stuff inside SWGE. We got into the already formed line right in front of the Matterhorn. DH picked up breakfast burritos and coffee from the food place that's right there that was open. Both weren't very good, but we were hungry  Should have grabbed one of the cinnamon rolls from the stand right by Launch Bay. They looked much better.

Here is the line at the matterhorn: I have no idea why the new system is turning pictures so sorry! If anyone knows how to fix let me know.


Had a great time in line with the people around us, and by time 7:45 am came around everyone was buzzing with excitement. My original plan was to sit in line by myself, and have DH and DS join me later inside the park after I'd gotten to Oga's. I'm glad they decided not to do that as we were in the first group. DS22 is special needs and has a really hard time, but everyone around us was really understanding when I explained what was going on. He was so amped up (we describe it like pop rocks in a coke bottle shaken up), but everyone was really sweet and understanding, and it worked out okay. 

We thought we were supposed to move at that time, and the five minute or so delay caused the buzzing to increase. Finally we were moved to the GE entrance area a little after 7:50 am. It went really fast after that. The CMs walked very fast, which was good. The people we were around in line all made a "block" to prevent people from trying to go around. Inevitably there were a few that tried, but they were all called out  By time we made it to the entrance, we'd naturally separated into Cantina people and Lightsaber people (i.e. left and right), and I was very close to the front. At that point, they had a cast member with a flag who led us to Oga's in a relatively orderly fashion. She informed everyone that if they tried to go around her, they'd be sent back. Once we got inside, she told us to get in a single file line and led us around a loop before arriving at the cantina. It was very orderly, and I was happy to see all my line friends around me. There was only one choke point where people lost their place a little and others pushed forward and that was when they scanned tickets. We banded together though with all the people that had been in line and that helped  [I'm looking at you man with small child who tried to push through from beyond using your kid!]

Here's my view into the new land where they were holding us:


Our walk to the cantina:



At the entrance to Oga's we received a laminated ticket that I think was colored by entrance groups/waves. We were about 15-20 people back and easily in the first wave. I want to say we were the 4th group seated and ended up at a table with another couple. It was virtually empty for the first 10 minutes or so while they were seating people and we were able to order right away and get tons of pictures. We got two alcoholic drinks (a yummy spiced sider and the tropical one in the Porg), the carbon freeze (cool but are you kidding me on the size/cost??), and the snacks. It was *so* much fun in there. The atmosphere was fabulous. Could have stayed in there for hours. But DS22 special needs was *dying* to see Rey so reluctantly we left. In retrospect, I wish I'd gotten that quick second drink as we had more than enough time in the rest of the land. Our cantina experience was worth the price of admission and an experience that I'm sure we will look upon later as a very magical moment. I can't imagine we'll ever be in there again like that (almost empty and at a table). I'm not a morning person, but I was so happy we'd made the effort. Thanks to all of you for all the great info ahead of time that allowed it to happen. 

More sideways pictures ... UGH.








I have to admit that once we left the cantina it was a little deflating. I think they really need the "E ticket" ride to open. The Millennium Falcon ride was fun and well done, but we are huge ride people and twice was enough. We spent the rest of the time poking around in the shops, hanging out waiting to see characters (which wasn't as easy as I'd expected), and trying out some of the food. I was shocked by how much I liked the Ronto Wrap (I eat about 1 hotdog a year, LOL). The milk drinks were fun--I preferred the green and DH like the blue. But our favorite by far was the popcorn. It reminded us of our favorite snack crackers that we discovered in China and I order off amazon. They are rice cakes with one side sugared and the other salted. We also had to buy all the coke/water bottles. Along with the PORG drink (they give you a new boxed one when you are done), the bottles were our souvenirs. We weren't tempted by anything else. I saw someone wearing a really cute track jacket, but couldn't find it anywhere. The shirts/merchandise were my biggest disappointment. I also tried to find that metal gift card, but didn't see it. 

Heres's our food:




The only real disappointment was the Kylo Ren outdoor show with the first order officers. My son really wanted to see it--he'd found in on youtube--but the CMs won't tell you when or if it will happen. We waited around there at various times FOREVER and nada. Finally we left the land a little before noon. I hope they will eventually publish show times as that was kind of a bummer. 

We also didn't have the greatest interactions with CMs in SWGE. They seemed a little abrupt and not overly friendly, which I thought was a little strange. We probably talked to 5 or 6 different ones and only one was really great. The characters, when we did see them, were fun though. DS had a long walk with Rey although they wouldn't take staged pictures. You had to take pics as they were taking or walking. 

All in all though it was an amazing day. We'd planned to stay until about 8 pm and drive back to the SF Bay area late that night, but we were all exhausted and decided to head back around 1:30 pm. The ride lines were generally short, although Matterhorn and Space Mountain did have waits. Not the ghost town of last weekend, but not the crowds that would be expected at this time of year. 

I hope this helps and if anyone is on the fence ... do it!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Skyegirl1999 said:


> There’s a queue bypass set up.  We got sent up there as pixie dust.
> 
> Glad you and your DS had a good visit!





theluckyrabbit said:


> No, I am talking about using a DAS return time for MFSR for those who have reservations now. Guest Relations CMs have been talking about DAS being available to guests in GE for months now, but have not had much information to give beyond the fact that the service would exist and that there would be no Information Kiosk in GE. A week before the land opened, plaids said a new Information Kiosk would be placed outside the land. When the land opened, the Kiosk was inside the land. These changes are great and are happening to adjust to guests' needs. So news updates are needed as things happen.
> There is a DAS return line for MFSR. I think it is the (currently unused) FP line. I have been told by plaids that right now only the Kiosk inside GE can issue a return time for this ride. So, during this "reservation only" period, DAS cannot get you into SWGE if you don't already have a reservation.





dina444444 said:


> The FP queue is there. They just aren’t using it for anything other than DAS and rider switch right now.


Awesome! I didn't notice it, but great that it's there.


----------



## rteetz

Weedy said:


> I understand the single rider line... but what is standby?
> Is there a difference between Fastpass and Fastpass+?
> Also how long is the MFSR ride itself?
> Thanks


Standby is the regular line. They have standby lines at every attraction in DL and WDW. 

FastPass+ is only at WDW. Disneyland has legacy FP or MaxPass. 

4-5 minutes.


----------



## DisMomMT

One thing to note is the "bathroom pass" system is apparently not in place yet for the reservation period - or at least wasn't when we were there.  One person in our party had to leave line to use the restroom and asked but she just had to say excuse me to catch back up to us in the line to SR.


----------



## DLRExpert

Question. Do I need to purchase a custom Lightsaber to be able to sign up for the Lightsaber show?


----------



## Weedy

rteetz said:


> Standby is the regular line. They have standby lines at every attraction in DL and WDW.
> 
> FastPass+ is only at WDW. Disneyland has legacy FP or MaxPass.
> 
> 4-5 minutes.



Thanks. Why is it not called the regular line??? Lol


----------



## dina444444

DLRExpert said:


> Question. Do I need to purchase a custom Lightsaber to be able to sign up for the Lightsaber show?


Yes. You can’t go into Savi’s unless you are building one or are the guest of the builder.


----------



## crystal1313

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Just wanted to report back on our last minute trip on Friday, June 7th--the one week opening anniversary  Thanks to all the great information in this thread, it turned out to be an amazing day.
> 
> I booked the Disneyland Hotel for Thursday night 6/6 last Sunday through a third-party. I was able to get 16% off the room rate with a coupon code through an online travel agency that I believe is a competitor of Dreams so I don't want to post the info (sorry). But try google
> 
> As we booked through a third party, we never received an email, but as others have reported it wasn't a big deal at all. I called, got my reservation period (8 am slot on Friday), and when I checked in late Thursday night the desk agent had to add the names of my party as the Star Wars specific desk was shut down for the night. She then set me email with the code to show at the gate and check in.
> 
> Our goal was Oga's, and we succeeded beyond my hopes as we were among the first people into the cantina that morning and ended up with a table. To give you an idea of our timeframe:
> 
> 5:45 am wake up. We'd showered the night before so we quickly got ready and took our bags down to the bell desk.
> 
> By 6:05 am: we're going through security. A few groups are around us and there are allready a good number of people walking  Downtown Disney. I'm a little worried at that point that we might be too late but shouldn't have been.
> 
> We are fast walkers and by 6:15 we are through the gates and on our way to launch bay. I wanted to be checking in by 6:20 and we were right on time. There seemed to be a lot of people, but it only took a few minutes and we were walking out of LB by about 6:23. We didn't bother with merchandise, which was a good thing as there was much better stuff inside SWGE. We got into the already formed line right in front of the Matterhorn. DH picked up breakfast burritos and coffee from the food place that's right there that was open. Both weren't very good, but we were hungry  Should have grabbed one of the cinnamon rolls from the stand right by Launch Bay. They looked much better.
> 
> Here is the line at the matterhorn: I have no idea why the new system is turning pictures so sorry! If anyone knows how to fix let me know.
> View attachment 407403
> 
> Had a great time in line with the people around us, and by time 7:45 am came around everyone was buzzing with excitement. My original plan was to sit in line by myself, and have DH and DS join me later inside the park after I'd gotten to Oga's. I'm glad they decided not to do that as we were in the first group. DS22 is special needs and has a really hard time, but everyone around us was really understanding when I explained what was going on. He was so amped up (we describe it like pop rocks in a coke bottle shaken up), but everyone was really sweet and understanding, and it worked out okay.
> 
> We thought we were supposed to move at that time, and the five minute or so delay caused the buzzing to increase. Finally we were moved to the GE entrance area a little after 7:50 am. It went really fast after that. The CMs walked very fast, which was good. The people we were around in line all made a "block" to prevent people from trying to go around. Inevitably there were a few that tried, but they were all called out  By time we made it to the entrance, we'd naturally separated into Cantina people and Lightsaber people (i.e. left and right), and I was very close to the front. At that point, they had a cast member with a flag who led us to Oga's in a relatively orderly fashion. She informed everyone that if they tried to go around her, they'd be sent back. Once we got inside, she told us to get in a single file line and led us around a loop before arriving at the cantina. It was very orderly, and I was happy to see all my line friends around me. There was only one choke point where people lost their place a little and others pushed forward and that was when they scanned tickets. We banded together though with all the people that had been in line and that helped  [I'm looking at you man with small child who tried to push through from beyond using your kid!]
> 
> Here's my view into the new land where they were holding us:
> View attachment 407404
> 
> Our walk to the cantina:
> View attachment 407405
> 
> 
> At the entrance to Oga's we received a laminated ticket that I think was colored by entrance groups/waves. We were about 15-20 people back and easily in the first wave. I want to say we were the 4th group seated and ended up at a table with another couple. It was virtually empty for the first 10 minutes or so while they were seating people and we were able to order right away and get tons of pictures. We got two alcoholic drinks (a yummy spiced sider and the tropical one in the Porg), the carbon freeze (cool but are you kidding me on the size/cost??), and the snacks. It was *so* much fun in there. The atmosphere was fabulous. Could have stayed in there for hours. But DS22 special needs was *dying* to see Rey so reluctantly we left. In retrospect, I wish I'd gotten that quick second drink as we had more than enough time in the rest of the land. Our cantina experience was worth the price of admission and an experience that I'm sure we will look upon later as a very magical moment. I can't imagine we'll ever be in there again like that (almost empty and at a table). I'm not a morning person, but I was so happy we'd made the effort. Thanks to all of you for all the great info ahead of time that allowed it to happen.
> 
> More sideways pictures ... UGH.
> 
> View attachment 407407
> 
> View attachment 407408
> 
> View attachment 407409
> 
> 
> I have to admit that once we left the cantina it was a little deflating. I think they really need the "E ticket" ride to open. The Millennium Falcon ride was fun and well done, but we are huge ride people and twice was enough. We spent the rest of the time poking around in the shops, hanging out waiting to see characters (which wasn't as easy as I'd expected), and trying out some of the food. I was shocked by how much I liked the Ronto Wrap (I eat about 1 hotdog a year, LOL). The milk drinks were fun--I preferred the green and DH like the blue. But our favorite by far was the popcorn. It reminded us of our favorite snack crackers that we discovered in China and I order off amazon. They are rice cakes with one side sugared and the other salted. We also had to buy all the coke/water bottles. Along with the PORG drink (they give you a new boxed one when you are done), the bottles were our souvenirs. We weren't tempted by anything else. I saw someone wearing a really cute track jacket, but couldn't find it anywhere. The shirts/merchandise were my biggest disappointment. I also tried to find that metal gift card, but didn't see it.
> 
> Heres's our food:
> View attachment 407410
> View attachment 407411
> View attachment 407412
> 
> The only real disappointment was the Kylo Ren outdoor show with the first order officers. My son really wanted to see it--he'd found in on youtube--but the CMs won't tell you when or if it will happen. We waited around there at various times FOREVER and nada. Finally we left the land a little before noon. I hope they will eventually publish show times as that was kind of a bummer.
> 
> We also didn't have the greatest interactions with CMs in SWGE. They seemed a little abrupt and not overly friendly, which I thought was a little strange. We probably talked to 5 or 6 different ones and only one was really great. The characters, when we did see them, were fun though. DS had a long walk with Rey although they wouldn't take staged pictures. You had to take pics as they were taking or walking.
> 
> All in all though it was an amazing day. We'd planned to stay until about 8 pm and drive back to the SF Bay area late that night, but we were all exhausted and decided to head back around 1:30 pm. The ride lines were generally short, although Matterhorn and Space Mountain did have waits. Not the ghost town of last weekend, but not the crowds that would be expected at this time of year.
> 
> I hope this helps and if anyone is on the fence ... do it!


Thanks for the awesome review! More excited now for our trip next week!


----------



## crystal1313

We called today and found out our time is 11-3. We have decided that the cantina is a must. Should we start hanging around hungry bear around 10:30 to line up? And stay to the right for the cantina? This thread has been invaluable. Thank you so much to everyone for all the great info.


----------



## DLRExpert

dina444444 said:


> Yes. You can’t go into Savi’s unless you are building one or are the guest of the builder.


Building equals paying? damn


----------



## DLRExpert

crystal1313 said:


> We called today and found out our time is 11-3. We have decided that the cantina is a must. Should we start hanging around hungry bear around 10:30 to line up? And stay to the right for the cantina? This thread has been invaluable. Thank you so much to everyone for all the great info.


1015am. They usually start moving people near Rise 15 or so minutes early.


----------



## crystal1313

DLRExpert said:


> 1015am. They usually start moving people near Rise 15 or so minutes early.


Awesome! Thank you!!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

DLRExpert said:


> Building equals paying? damn


I mean, considering that they have enough people who want to pay that they’re out of spots within minutes of each time slot opening... I can’t imagine why they’d take non-paying customers over paying ones.


----------



## Angrose

TigerlilyAJ said:


> So, *did he eat it? *I have a couple of picky eaters, and I worry that that dish will turn them off because of how it looks, even though the actual food is clearly in their wheelhouse.





crystal1313 said:


> I’d love to know too. My kids are the same!


Yes, he did and said it was good! The chicken kinda looks like a big chicken nugget, which he doesn’t even eat normally. It’s not a huge dish though. It helped that I had some fruit too. Good luck with all your picky eaters!


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

Any info on when the other ride will open?


----------



## rteetz

Weedy said:


> Thanks. Why is it not called the regular line??? Lol


I mean you could if you want. It’s just always been called standby because that’s what it is. I’ve never heard anyone call it the “regular” line.


----------



## Astylla

Tinkerbell19672 said:


> Any info on when the other ride will open?



While inine for my 8am reservation by Red Rose just so happens I was standing in front of some of the development/imagineer team and they discussed Rise. Basically they have nailed down what the technical issues are but fixing them is a whole other issue. They said earliest would likely be the end of this year but more likely next year first quarter.


----------



## Tinkerbell19672

Astylla said:


> While inine for my 8am reservation by Red Rose just so happens I was standing in front of some of the development/imagineer team and they discussed Rise. Basically they have nailed down what the technical issues are but fixing them is a whole other issue. They said earliest would likely be the end of this year but more likely next year first quarter.



Thanks, I heard August but I’m guessing they were thinking WDW


----------



## smartlabelprint

Tinkerbell19672 said:


> Thanks, I heard August but I’m guessing they were thinking WDW


The rumor article from 2 weeks ago says November for WDW. But it could be pushed to spring too. Maybe they’ll open the ride at the same time.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

crystal1313 said:


> Thanks for the awesome review! More excited now for our trip next week!


Of course! You are going to have a blast, and I agree that this thread has been invaluable!


----------



## disEAR

Just got back from our very short but very WONDERFUL trip to a galaxy far far away! Here is our trip report - apologies for the length. 

We had both 8am-12pm and 5pm-9pm reservations on Friday June 7th. Our priority was Oga’s. We got to Disneyland at 6:15am and went straight through the gates. CM’s checked our reservations before letting us into the park, so have that readily available. We stopped to take a few photos on Main St. In front of a very empty castle (when else is that going to happen). Then made our way to Launch Bay, where we walked right in and got our wrist bands for our first reservation. From there we made our way to the holding area between Nemo and Matterhorn, there was a coffee stand and Quick Service spot open right next to this area. We were probably among the first 150 people to arrive. 

We didn’t move to a second holding area, instead at 7:50 they started walking us toward Big Thunder Trail, there isn’t much organization at this part, and people did cut in and out around us. We probably fell back to maybe 300 or so behind the front. Along the path, cast members ask you to raise your hand to show your wrist band, and right before entering the tunnel they scan it again.
They held us in the tunnel, where a Citizen of Batuu with a orange flag announced to keep right and follow her for Oga’s Cantina. They count down from 10, and suddenly we found ourselves walking into Batuu.

Going to the Cantina, the line you follow narrows and becomes single file, they have citizens of Batuu out to keep people from cutting in this line. We weren’t the first group to get into Oga’s, instead we received a green card that served as our entry pass, we were told to wait and so we waited. During our wait a citizen of Batuu went through the line to communicate the rule of two drinks and a 45 minute time window. She also emphasized no rough housing or fighting is tolerated by Oga. By 830, we were brought inside. They led us to a shared table where we chatted with a few other patrons and ordered the Blue Bantha, Black Spire Brew, Jabba Juice and Carbon Freeze (no alcohol for us). Everything was good, but our favourite was the Black Spire Brew, which is on the Breakfast Menu, and is likely a required taste. 45 minutes in Oga’s was more then enough for us to enjoy our drinks, chat with others, explore and even see a familiar droid malfunction. 

We left at 9:15, and went to Smugglers Run with a 20 minute posted wait. Our first time we were engineers. The ride is a lot of fun, but I can see why some don’t like the engineer and gunner positions as you aren’t up front and have to focus on other things happening around you.  
The whole land is extremely interactive, and I believe you’ll have more fun if you allow yourself to explore and interact with it, getting to know the citizens and visitors of Batuu. For us, this meant meeting Vi Moradi, a resistance fighter who used us as a human wall to help her avoid being detected by Storm Troopers. Talking about rare artifacts with the merchants inside Dok Ondors. Witnessing Kylo Ren, Storm Troopers and Imperial Officers interrogate people, and helping Chewbacca and Rey repair broken facilities and a X-Wing. This plus, the unique shopping and food made for a wild and unique visit for us. And then there’s the Play App which we only used twice, during our visit but allows even more Interactivity.  

Our absolute best experience was on our second Smugglers Run. The groups behind us were all large numbers and so we ended up as Pilots without any Gunners or Engineers. Which meant my wife and I got to pilot the millennium falcon just the two of us. I can’t imagine this is something that will ever happen again, and even the Worker who escorted us out of the ship after was surprised when the door opened and it was just the two of us. We definitely demolished the Falcon. Both Hondo and Chewie made sure to tell us how unhappy they were, and Hondo’s workers wouldn’t let us forget it. 

We finished our 8-12 reservation with a Ronto Wrap and Blue and Green milk, sitting down and just taking in all the environment has to offer. 

We spent our 5-9 reservation exploring and taking photos. We just wanted to enjoy our time and ride the Millenium Falcon once more (Gunners this time). We left early at 8:30pm for a Fantasmic dining reservation at Hungry Bear, but we could have spent all day and night there and I don’t think we would have uncovered everything Galaxy’s Edge has to offer.

The level of detail and effort to make this a unique story for each person who visits is truly incredible. You are really living your own adventure inside the Star Wars universe. And I can’t wait to go back. 

Rule of thumb, get there early, prioritize what you want to do first. Don’t worry about doing everything but explore as much as you can. And of course, have fun!


----------



## Caropooh

Skyegirl1999 said:


> It’s the Fantasyland exit.  They’re tucked about as out of the way as they can be, but they are still rather out of place!  There are also some security guards in the land who are in their normal outfits, also a bit jarring.
> 
> She is well pleased with Izzy.  The dog is not so sure.


I thought the security guards looked very out of place also. I'm not sure exactly what kind of costume they could have worn, but it didn't look right to me.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Just finished my fourth and final reservation. 5-9 on Saturday night.


Definitely felt much much more crowded than last weekend. I don’t know if that was because of more people or what, but it wasn’t as enjoyable in terms of crowds. 
We were in the middle of the pack and ended up waiting for 1.5 hrs for the build a droid. I don’t even have many tips for that one because half the line was people from the previous group, so I’d say even the first people in line from our timeslot still had a 45 minute wait. 
Savi’s was full within 15 minutes. We didn’t even attempt Oga’s, and the line to sign up was all the way back the Big Thunder Trail. 
DAS booth is now in the land-it’s on the SW side of the big thunder trail tunnel (near Droid Depot).
They removed the coke stand by the Cantina.  This means the one by droid depot has a longer line, but at least it moves fast.
The word has gotten out about black crystals and people will stake out the Kyber crystal case waiting for a new shipment to come in and then check all the new ones for black ones. Makes it annoying for people trying to look at things there.
For the Jedi holocron there are several options of crystal cuts for each color. Those correspond to different voices. So if you want all the voices you also need to find all the cuts of crystals. (A funny glitch I have is my Yellow crystal turned out blue in the holocron and lightsaber; CM even had never seen that. I could have returned it for a regular yellow, but I didn’t want to!)
Metal sporks are gone, at least by dinner. Very unfortunate. 
Things are definitely selling out of merch. No Lothcats or Droid backpacks. Also no R2-D2 bowls. Those were the main things I paid attention to. 
The ride line was definitely longer than last weekend. Single rider was still a good bet. 
They are only being vigilant about the wristbands at the ride. I even was waiting for my friends to get out of the ride and saw they weren’t checking Single Rider wristbands. YMMV though because after the fireworks they were being more vigilant because the big group was hanging out there. But we could have easily gotten in 2 Single Rider turns after our timeslot. I also was there for 2 hrs past my time (mostly eating and then playing on the app, but I could have shopped or most anything else)
For fireworks they make everyone go down to the bottom level. No one is allowed to stand at the top because that is queue space for Docking Bay 7.
If you get a chance just go and sit around the Resistance area. Much more peaceful and so many crazy sounds! I legit thought there were animals in the bushes!
It still is an absolutely amazing land! I can’t wait to spend even more time there starting in 3 weeks or so!


----------



## mrsxsparrow

Just got back from our 5pm to 9pm reservation today (Saturday 6/8). I have to say, after reading everyone else’s experiences, I was a little disappointed at the crowd levels. 

We checked in shortly after three and made our way to Critter Country so as to not get caught on the wrong side of the park due to the parade at 3:30. Cast by the restaurant said that they’ve recently made changes due to an emergency situation and no longer did any type of line before your reservation time, and that no one would be able to line up before 5pm. This was, of course, not the case. 

We returned around 4pm and joined the crowd of people just standing around. The CMs tried to keep people out of the walkway but no one wanted to move. Sometime close to 4:15 there was a mad rush and they started scanning people into the holding area. 

We were let into the land a minute or so after 5pm, with those heading for Oga’s on the right following a CM. I somehow managed to be in the front of the row of people but got literally pushed out of the way but it turned out fine. 

Made it to Savi’s and were given a card to come back at 5:50. They were turning people away for our reservation time by 5:10. 

The land itself was so crowded it was difficult to walk around, and the shops felt impossible. We stood in line for popcorn for half an hour before Savi’s. Waits for the ride were 65 minutes until over an hour and a half into our reservation. It was shorter during the middle of our time, never below 25 minutes. We also waited about 35 minutes to get into the antiquities store; a CM said it was the longest line he’d ever seen. 

We did manage to stay for the 9:30pm fireworks, which was pretty cool — but definitely weird with no music. 

All in all, we got popcorn, built lightsabers, rode Smugglers Run once, ate dinner (there was no line there), walked quickly through the shops, and shopped at the antiquities place, and it took us our full four hours (and 15 extra minutes for the actual shopping). 

The only character we saw throughout our whole time was Chewie as we entered, but we weren’t really looking for them either. 

Still had a great time and cannot day enough good things about the land itself. Maybe I had my crowd levels expectations too high, or maybe this was a more crowded day/reservation period. 

We have another reservation in the morning (8am) and we’re trying to do the Cantina. I’ll report back again!


----------



## Lesley Wake

(Duplicate post too)


----------



## Lesley Wake

(Sorry-duplicate)


----------



## Lesley Wake

mrsxsparrow said:


> Just got back from our 5pm to 9pm reservation today (Saturday 6/8). I have to say, after reading everyone else’s experiences, I was a little disappointed at the crowd levels.
> 
> We checked in shortly after three and made our way to Critter Country so as to not get caught on the wrong side of the park due to the parade at 3:30. Cast by the restaurant said that they’ve recently made changes due to an emergency situation and no longer did any type of line before your reservation time, and that no one would be able to line up before 5pm. This was, of course, not the case.
> 
> We returned around 4pm and joined the crowd of people just standing around. The CMs tried to keep people out of the walkway but no one wanted to move. Sometime close to 4:15 there was a mad rush and they started scanning people into the holding area.
> 
> We were let into the land a minute or so after 5pm, with those heading for Oga’s on the right following a CM. I somehow managed to be in the front of the row of people but got literally pushed out of the way but it turned out fine.
> 
> Made it to Savi’s and were given a card to come back at 5:50. They were turning people away for our reservation time by 5:10.
> 
> The land itself was so crowded it was difficult to walk around, and the shops felt impossible. We stood in line for popcorn for half an hour before Savi’s. Waits for the ride were 65 minutes until over an hour and a half into our reservation. It was shorter during the middle of our time, never below 25 minutes. We also waited about 35 minutes to get into the antiquities store; a CM said it was the longest line he’d ever seen.
> 
> We did manage to stay for the 9:30pm fireworks, which was pretty cool — but definitely weird with no music.
> 
> All in all, we got popcorn, built lightsabers, rode Smugglers Run once, ate dinner (there was no line there), walked quickly through the shops, and shopped at the antiquities place, and it took us our full four hours (and 15 extra minutes for the actual shopping).
> 
> The only character we saw throughout our whole time was Chewie as we entered, but we weren’t really looking for them either.
> 
> Still had a great time and cannot day enough good things about the land itself. Maybe I had my crowd levels expectations too high, or maybe this was a more crowded day/reservation period.
> 
> We have another reservation in the morning (8am) and we’re trying to do the Cantina. I’ll report back again!


It sounds like we crossed paths a bunch tonight! The crowds definitely felt much worse than they should have! Maybe this was one of the times they decided to experiment with higher crowd numbers to get a better idea for the capacity once the virtual queue is started? I hope your 8am will be better! 

And I heard through the grapevine that some people tried to sneak into the land without reservations. And by sneak, I mean run past CMs thru one of the entrances.


----------



## OKC Disney Fan

Not sure if I've missed it in here somewhere, but has anyone been successful in getting into the Cantina AND doing a lightsaber in the same 4hr visit?  Did it involve splitting up your group?


----------



## mrsxsparrow

Lesley Wake said:


> It sounds like we crossed paths a bunch tonight! The crowds definitely felt much worse than they should have! Maybe this was one of the times they decided to experiment with higher crowd numbers to get a better idea for the capacity once the virtual queue is started? I hope your 8am will be better!
> 
> And I heard through the grapevine that some people tried to sneak into the land without reservations. And by sneak, I mean run past CMs thru one of the entrances.


It’s a bummer it was so crowded... but I’m glad I wasn’t just me that felt it!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

OKC Disney Fan said:


> Not sure if I've missed it in here somewhere, but has anyone been successful in getting into the Cantina AND doing a lightsaber in the same 4hr visit?  Did it involve splitting up your group?


I don’t know and haven’t read about anybody doing both.  Some people have split up so one person does the lightsaber and one does the Cantina, but it’s not a single person does both. 

Theoretically if you split up and got JUST the right combo of return times, you maybe could do both.  But that would be quite lucky.


----------



## pharmama

For our visit we have both 11-3 (free reservation) and 8pm-midnight (on-site hotel guests) slots so trying to figure what we try to do when. 

Are the characters out in the evening as much as during the day? I know they aren’t M&G’s which is fine. We just want to see them and maybe have some fun interactions if it happens. But in other park areas characters become scarce in the evening and at night so was wondering if that was the case in SWGE as well.  Even wondering about the storm troopers and if they’re still out and about at night.


----------



## dina444444

Lesley Wake said:


> Just finished my fourth and final reservation. 5-9 on Saturday night.
> 
> 
> Definitely felt much much more crowded than last weekend. I don’t know if that was because of more people or what, but it wasn’t as enjoyable in terms of crowds.
> We were in the middle of the pack and ended up waiting for 1.5 hrs for the build a droid. I don’t even have many tips for that one because half the line was people from the previous group, so I’d say even the first people in line from our timeslot still had a 45 minute wait.
> Savi’s was full within 15 minutes. We didn’t even attempt Oga’s, and the line to sign up was all the way back the Big Thunder Trail.
> DAS booth is now in the land-it’s on the SW side of the big thunder trail tunnel (near Droid Depot).
> They removed the coke stand by the Cantina.  This means the one by droid depot has a longer line, but at least it moves fast.
> The word has gotten out about black crystals and people will stake out the Kyber crystal case waiting for a new shipment to come in and then check all the new ones for black ones. Makes it annoying for people trying to look at things there.
> For the Jedi holocron there are several options of crystal cuts for each color. Those correspond to different voices. So if you want all the voices you also need to find all the cuts of crystals. (A funny glitch I have is my Yellow crystal turned out blue in the holocron and lightsaber; CM even had never seen that. I could have returned it for a regular yellow, but I didn’t want to!)
> Metal sporks are gone, at least by dinner. Very unfortunate.
> Things are definitely selling out of merch. No Lothcats or Droid backpacks. Also no R2-D2 bowls. Those were the main things I paid attention to.
> The ride line was definitely longer than last weekend. Single rider was still a good bet.
> They are only being vigilant about the wristbands at the ride. I even was waiting for my friends to get out of the ride and saw they weren’t checking Single Rider wristbands. YMMV though because after the fireworks they were being more vigilant because the big group was hanging out there. But we could have easily gotten in 2 Single Rider turns after our timeslot. I also was there for 2 hrs past my time (mostly eating and then playing on the app, but I could have shopped or most anything else)
> For fireworks they make everyone go down to the bottom level. No one is allowed to stand at the top because that is queue space for Docking Bay 7.
> If you get a chance just go and sit around the Resistance area. Much more peaceful and so many crazy sounds! I legit thought there were animals in the bushes!
> It still is an absolutely amazing land! I can’t wait to spend even more time there starting in 3 weeks or so!


Coke stand by the cantina is now in its new permanent home at the rise entrance. Saw it walking out that way last night and chatted with the cms.


----------



## njchris

mrsxsparrow said:


> We did manage to stay for the 9:30pm fireworks, which was pretty cool — but definitely weird with no music.


 Maybe this is why it seemed more crowded.  You aren't the first person I've seen posted saying they stayed longer than their allotted time.  I'm not trying to cause an argument, but I think this is rude and taking advantage.


----------



## dina444444

njchris said:


> Maybe this is why it seemed more crowded.  You aren't the first person I've seen posted saying they stayed longer than their allotted time.  I'm not trying to cause an argument, but I think this is rude and taking advantage.


It was definitely just more crowded in general it felt like. After having experienced two other overlap sessions I think there were more people in the time slots yesterday compared to last week.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Weird. Yesterday the 8 am slot didn't seem crowded at all. It was very empty feeling. Really glad we managed to get that time slot with the different reports for the later slots.


----------



## Daipew

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Weird. Yesterday the 8 am slot didn't seem crowded at all. It was very empty feeling. Really glad we managed to get that time slot with the different reports for the later slots.




Thanks for that report CalifornaGirl!  The other post about crowds kind of bummed me out.  We going for a couple days on 16th, 17th, and 18th and we have 2 8am reservations so hoping that slot stays lower crowds!


----------



## SylviaL

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> We also didn't have the greatest interactions with CMs in SWGE. They seemed a little abrupt and not overly friendly, which I thought was a little strange. We probably talked to 5 or 6 different ones and only one was really great. T



We were there last Thursday (6/6) from 8am -noon and had a similar experience to you (starting the day quite early). Maybe I was expecting too much from reading other people's trip reports, but the only enthusiastic CM was our waiter at Oga's who we saw very briefly (service is not that great). The CM at Dok Ondor's entrance was just twirling her holocron looking bored and when another CM asked about her shift, she sounded like she really didn't want to be there. I guess we were surprised because this was at the beginning of the day--I would expect it at the end of a shift, not beginning. Then, there was only one cashier inside and he was SLOW and seemed a bit stressed. When I asked him how he was doing, he was he wasn't supposed to be working there. Just strange.

My whole family had a blast. We felt lucky to be able to experience with relatively low crowds. It was fun chatting with people around us when we were waiting in line. There was a guy hanging out at the bathroom at Rose Tavern--I think he was planning to cut the line once they opened it up---I hope CMs look out for that. We loved Oga's. The atmosphere is amazing. Drinks were pretty good and kids loved the Oga's Obsession which was essentially jello (which they love, very expensive jello). We rode SR twice and that was enough. I felt like being the engineer was too stressful for me--I couldn't enjoy the ride because I felt like I had to watch out for the flashing buttons to push. Can't wait for ROTR!


----------



## Lesley Wake

dina444444 said:


> It was definitely just more crowded in general it felt like. After having experienced two other overlap sessions I think there were more people in the time slots yesterday compared to last week.


I can echo this sentiment. On the first day we had the 8am slot and actually watch the next group of people come in (while “hiding” behind CMs directing traffic away from the marketplace). This time we immediately got in line for the droid depot and watched as the rest of the group came in. It was significantly larger and felt like it would never end! I mentioned it to a couple CMs how it felt busier and they said they felt that way too and so did a lot of other guests. 

Also, the ride times were much longer than previously. With Standby yesterday we always caught up to the line in front of us before reaching the repair garage. Last weekend, except for the first time we rode, we could normally walk freely all the way until the last bit of the repair garage. Even if people were sticking around longer that wouldn’t have impacted the ride times.


----------



## azdisneylover

njchris said:


> Hand the baby off to a Stormtrooper???



Or a stormpooper changer.


----------



## BigCheese

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Weird. Yesterday the 8 am slot didn't seem crowded at all. It was very empty feeling. Really glad we managed to get that time slot with the different reports for the later slots.



Upon entering the land, do you recall if the CMs allowed folks to immediately go left (for Savi’s), or did they require the entire crowd to walk through the right hand side and filter into the First Order section?


----------



## rteetz

Astylla said:


> While inine for my 8am reservation by Red Rose just so happens I was standing in front of some of the development/imagineer team and they discussed Rise. Basically they have nailed down what the technical issues are but fixing them is a whole other issue. They said earliest would likely be the end of this year but more likely next year first quarter.


That would be something. Disney is still saying this year publicly. I had heard they nailed down the issue at least a month ago.


----------



## lostangel52577

BigCheese said:


> Upon entering the land, do you recall if the CMs allowed folks to immediately go left (for Savi’s), or did they require the entire crowd to walk through the right hand side and filter into the First Order section?


You can go left but it’s not immediately.  You have to follow the crowd to the right but then you can go left to get to Savis. It’s obvious and very easy to figure out. But go quickly. They really do hand out all the reservations in 5 minutes.


----------



## mrsxsparrow

njchris said:


> Maybe this is why it seemed more crowded.  You aren't the first person I've seen posted saying they stayed longer than their allotted time.  I'm not trying to cause an argument, but I think this is rude and taking advantage.



It wasn’t really on purpose. The line for the antique store was so long that even though we got in line BEFORE 8:30pm, we didn’t make it into the actual store until just after 9:00pm. I mean no disrespect but if I waited over half an hour just for entrance to a store, I’m going to shop. We did so quickly and as we left the store CM’s were actively telling people to head towards the falcon for fireworks. So we did. We left immediately after. A crowd for fireworks I would expect anywhere, and the only store we were in after our slot was one we had been waiting for for a long time. Sorry if any of that is “rude.”


----------



## Lifeinabox

mrsxsparrow said:


> Just got back from our 5pm to 9pm reservation today (Saturday 6/8). I have to say, after reading everyone else’s experiences, I was a little disappointed at the crowd levels.
> 
> We checked in shortly after three and made our way to Critter Country so as to not get caught on the wrong side of the park due to the parade at 3:30. Cast by the restaurant said that they’ve recently made changes due to an emergency situation and no longer did any type of line before your reservation time, and that no one would be able to line up before 5pm. This was, of course, not the case.
> 
> We returned around 4pm and joined the crowd of people just standing around. The CMs tried to keep people out of the walkway but no one wanted to move. Sometime close to 4:15 there was a mad rush and they started scanning people into the holding area.
> 
> We were let into the land a minute or so after 5pm, with those heading for Oga’s on the right following a CM. I somehow managed to be in the front of the row of people but got literally pushed out of the way but it turned out fine.
> 
> Made it to Savi’s and were given a card to come back at 5:50. They were turning people away for our reservation time by 5:10.
> 
> The land itself was so crowded it was difficult to walk around, and the shops felt impossible. We stood in line for popcorn for half an hour before Savi’s. Waits for the ride were 65 minutes until over an hour and a half into our reservation. It was shorter during the middle of our time, never below 25 minutes. We also waited about 35 minutes to get into the antiquities store; a CM said it was the longest line he’d ever seen.
> 
> We did manage to stay for the 9:30pm fireworks, which was pretty cool — but definitely weird with no music.
> 
> All in all, we got popcorn, built lightsabers, rode Smugglers Run once, ate dinner (there was no line there), walked quickly through the shops, and shopped at the antiquities place, and it took us our full four hours (and 15 extra minutes for the actual shopping).
> 
> The only character we saw throughout our whole time was Chewie as we entered, but we weren’t really looking for them either.
> 
> Still had a great time and cannot day enough good things about the land itself. Maybe I had my crowd levels expectations too high, or maybe this was a more crowded day/reservation period.
> 
> We have another reservation in the morning (8am) and we’re trying to do the Cantina. I’ll report back again!


How were the crowds this morning?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Lifeinabox said:


> How were the crowds this morning?


This morning 8-12 didn’t seem any more crowded than the same slot last Tuesday.  We rode the Falcon three times in a row between 10-10:50 - standby, not single rider. 

I’ll have some more notes later.


----------



## carlosalonsor

mrsxsparrow said:


> Just got back from our 5pm to 9pm reservation today (Saturday 6/8). I have to say, after reading everyone else’s experiences, I was a little disappointed at the crowd levels.
> 
> We checked in shortly after three and made our way to Critter Country so as to not get caught on the wrong side of the park due to the parade at 3:30. Cast by the restaurant said that they’ve recently made changes due to an emergency situation and no longer did any type of line before your reservation time, and that no one would be able to line up before 5pm. This was, of course, not the case.
> 
> We returned around 4pm and joined the crowd of people just standing around. The CMs tried to keep people out of the walkway but no one wanted to move. Sometime close to 4:15 there was a mad rush and they started scanning people into the holding area.
> 
> We were let into the land a minute or so after 5pm, with those heading for Oga’s on the right following a CM. I somehow managed to be in the front of the row of people but got literally pushed out of the way but it turned out fine.
> 
> Made it to Savi’s and were given a card to come back at 5:50. They were turning people away for our reservation time by 5:10.
> 
> The land itself was so crowded it was difficult to walk around, and the shops felt impossible. We stood in line for popcorn for half an hour before Savi’s. Waits for the ride were 65 minutes until over an hour and a half into our reservation. It was shorter during the middle of our time, never below 25 minutes. We also waited about 35 minutes to get into the antiquities store; a CM said it was the longest line he’d ever seen.
> 
> We did manage to stay for the 9:30pm fireworks, which was pretty cool — but definitely weird with no music.
> 
> All in all, we got popcorn, built lightsabers, rode Smugglers Run once, ate dinner (there was no line there), walked quickly through the shops, and shopped at the antiquities place, and it took us our full four hours (and 15 extra minutes for the actual shopping).
> 
> The only character we saw throughout our whole time was Chewie as we entered, but we weren’t really looking for them either.
> 
> Still had a great time and cannot day enough good things about the land itself. Maybe I had my crowd levels expectations too high, or maybe this was a more crowded day/reservation period.
> 
> We have another reservation in the morning (8am) and we’re trying to do the Cantina. I’ll report back again!



Hi! I also have a 5pm reservation. Based on your experience, What would you recommend to be with the first ones to enter on that group so I can get a Savi's spot?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Lesley Wake

carlosalonsor said:


> Hi! I also have a 5pm reservation. Based on your experience, What would you recommend to be with the first ones to enter on that group so I can get a Savi's spot?
> Thanks in advance


I would check in at 3 and make your way right to Critter Country. Make sure to avoid the parade which starts at Small World at 3:30. And then I would hang around the entrance-pretty much just to the right of the pathway. CMs may try to shoo you away, but if you want to do a lightsaber, then that will be important. If anything, have one person do the waiting right there, the rest of you can be nearby but not crowding the entrance. Once they let people into the holding area, immediately enter and try to stay on the left side of the crowd as far forward as you can. You will walk in and continue to go around the marketplace. The Savi’s courtyard is on the left right after you pass the large open staircase. There will be CMs guarding the entrance and maybe they will even have one of the CMs walking you in lead people directly there? 

A note-if it’s sunny, you will probably be waiting in the sunlight for a good amount of time before entering the land. Maybe you will be able to find a shady spot, but you need to stick to the left side to get in position for Savi’s.


----------



## Lifeinabox

Skyegirl1999 said:


> This morning 8-12 didn’t seem any more crowded than the same slot last Tuesday.  We rode the Falcon three times in a row between 10-10:50 - standby, not single rider.
> 
> I’ll have some more notes later.


That’s good to hear.  

How long is the line to get into Dok’s?  I assume it goes fairly fast.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Lifeinabox said:


> That’s good to hear.
> 
> How long is the line to get into Dok’s?  I assume it goes fairly fast.


I never saw a line until the 11:00 folk got in.  We wandered in there after getting our Cantina reservation and walked by a few more times and didn’t see a line.  There was one after 11.


----------



## mrsxsparrow

carlosalonsor said:


> Hi! I also have a 5pm reservation. Based on your experience, What would you recommend to be with the first ones to enter on that group so I can get a Savi's spot?
> Thanks in advance





Lesley Wake said:


> I would check in at 3 and make your way right to Critter Country. Make sure to avoid the parade which starts at Small World at 3:30. And then I would hang around the entrance-pretty much just to the right of the pathway. CMs may try to shoo you away, but if you want to do a lightsaber, then that will be important. If anything, have one person do the waiting right there, the rest of you can be nearby but not crowding the entrance. Once they let people into the holding area, immediately enter and try to stay on the left side of the crowd as far forward as you can. You will walk in and continue to go around the marketplace. The Savi’s courtyard is on the left right after you pass the large open staircase. There will be CMs guarding the entrance and maybe they will even have one of the CMs walking you in lead people directly there?
> 
> A note-if it’s sunny, you will probably be waiting in the sunlight for a good amount of time before entering the land. Maybe you will be able to find a shady spot, but you need to stick to the left side to get in position for Savi’s.



I echo this exactly. We were standing by the exit of the canoes around 4pm (careful not to block the exit or the wheelchair lift) and were some of the first ones in. We were the first or second people to be put in the second group at Savi’s (a return time of 5:50).


----------



## mrsxsparrow

Was in the 8am group this morning, and it was a much better experience crowd wise. 

We got to the entrances around 5:45am and were let into the park at 6. Along with everyone else we headed straight to Launch Bay to check in and then straight to the waiting area between Nemo and the grill. We were probably in the first 50?

At 7:45 they started walking us to the land. When we got to the entrance they directed Oga’s to the right like usual. We swerved over and things got a little difficult here — some people not staying in a line, cutting across when we’d make a turn, etc. 

The cantina itself was amazing, but the experience was a little lackluster. They had told everyone to only have one representative of their party in line, but when we made it to the cantina, they started saying they weren’t taking numbers because we’d be in the first wave. Which was great but... we had sent everyone in our parties away. When they began seating people we passed a few people who had been in front of us simply because they were waiting for their party to turn back up.  Our server also messed up our order... more than once... but we were happy to be inside in the first wave, and sitting at that. 

Side note: they were offering both breakfast and the daytime menu, but only handed us a breakfast menu. 

After the Cantina we did some shopping — no line to get into the antiques store — and rode the ride with a 15 minute wait. We actually broke the falcon and had to be escorted to a new one about halfway through. We loved it though — there’s a hilarious video that plays when you’re stalled. 

So we got through the Cantina, shopping, and one and a half rides before we felt done. We headed out on the Resistance side and sat and watched the 11am group rush in before leaving. It felt much better to watch than to be in the middle of it!


----------



## Angrose

Reporting back from our 11-3 reservation slot yesterday (Saturday). We stayed at PPH, went through the DLH security check with no wait and then hopped on the Monorail to Tomorrowland. We were all checked in by 9:30am. We had Maxpass so I booked a few FPs for us while on the Monorail. DH rode Hyperspace Mtn and DS11 and I went on Buzz. We also stopped to ride POTC since it was walk on. It was about 10:20 by that time so we walked over to Hungry Bear to get in line. They scanned our wristbands right away and after just about 10 minutes they asked us all to move up, then walked us further down the trail and we were let in right at 11. I'd say we were probably in the first third of the crowd. Our main priority was the Cantina, so I walked with purpose, stuck to the right, followed the CM and got in line for that. I only waited about 10 min to give them my number and they said our return time would be in 60min (it ended up being 80min). After that, we walked around and had our pic in front of the MF. We started to get in line for the ride because the wait time said 20min, but I wasn't buying it because I saw several long switchbacks, so we turned around and had an early lunch at the Docking Bay instead. That was around 11:45. The line to order wasn't too long. We had the tip yip chicken, the BBQ ribs, the Oi-oi puff dessert and the Moof juice. We really liked everything! It was expensive though, lunch for 3 people was $62!

After lunch we walked around a bit, went into the droid depot and met R2D2. DS11 Disneybounded as R2 and when he saw DS, he followed him around the shop for a bit, beeping a ton in excitement. It was really cute. We then got the text for Oga's so we headed over there and waited 15min to get in. We found a spot at the bar and ordered our drinks...Jabba Juice for me, DS got the Blue Bantha and DH got the Bespin Fizz. Mine was OK, nothing special, DS's blue milk was a little strange, both the drink and the cookie on top, but DH LOVED his drink. It literally fizzes with white steam coming out the top. Our bartender was great too, super friendly and was quick with our order, but it was packed in there! After we finished our drinks we walked around to take pictures. I think we barely stayed 30min. If we had a table we would have stayed the full 45min allotted to us.

After Oga's it was time to ride the Falcon. DS didn't want to ride so he sat out. DH and I went for it since the wait time said 15min. Um, it was more like 45min, oops! We were both gunners and we had a blast, literally, lol! I did get a tad queasy towards the end, but I'm the one who has to take Bonine in order to ride Star Tours. That's one of the reasons DS sat out since he takes after me in that regard. DH rode again single rider and walked on. DS and I walked around a bit, went into the Antiquities shop which didn't have any line, but that was just before 2pm when the next group would arrive. Then it got super busy. We tried to walk through the shops but it was crazy so we quickly grabbed some diet cokes, sat in the shade for awhile and then said good-by to Batuu. I would have like to stay a bit longer, but it really was feeling packed and it was HOT.

Overall, we had a great time! I wish we could have stayed longer. I know we'll go again though, but will probably wait until ROTR is open. Can't wait for that one!


----------



## crystal1313

Loving all of these reviews!! Thank you!! The cantina is our main goal. My next goal would be SR. So, how difficult is it to get a photo at the table where they played chess in the movie? That’s my number 2 goal! Lol. Seriously though, is it difficult to get a photo in the spot while in line?


----------



## alvernon90

To thank everyone for all the good info that helped us, here is our experience in the 8 am to noon slots on Saturday June 8 and Sunday June 9:

On Saturday we woke up at 5:00 am and departed the Disneyland Hotel just before 6:00 am.  There was a decent crowd walking through DTD but it turns out a lot of them were just headed to EMH.  We went through the special event turnstiles and headed to Launch Bay.  We waited inside the building for about 10 minutes before getting our wristbands.  We headed out and waited by Nemo.  They told us we would be moving forward at 7:00, but the line actually started moving at 6:45.  My wife and I had both gone to the restroom thinking we had plenty of time, so our teenage daughter moved forward with the line.  That worked out great for us because she was able to keep our place and even improve it a bit, and we caught up to her shortly after.

At a little before 8:00 they opened the gates to the trail and walked people forward.  This caused a little bit of a stampede, but we did not participate in the panic because we were still very near the front.  They scanned wristbands at the tunnel entrance and held people at the tunnel exit.  Eventually they started walking people forward, and then we hit the point where they said "Savi's to the left, cantina to the right."  We went right because of the reports of the cantina being the most immersive part of the land.  When we got to the cantina there was a decent line, but they took my cell number and said to expect a 30 minute wait.  However, we got the text at 8:15 and went to line up.  We were inside by 8:25, and the place was packed.

We stood at a standing table near the bar, and the atmosphere was incredibly lively.  While I can certainly see the advantages of sitting in a booth and taking in the scene in a leisurely manner, the booths were being held for large parties.  But being at our standing table was also awesome, because we had a great time with the other people at our table.  It was fun talking about the different drinks and food and how much fun we were having.  The service was a little slow because the place was so hectic.  When DJ Rex played an amped up version of the cantina music from A New Hope, the whole bar went nuts.  Nearly everyone, literally almost every single person, was dancing around and cheering and waving their glasses in the air.  It can be hard to just let go and enjoy the pretend when you are an adult, but drinking alcohol before 9:00 am has a way of getting people loose.  We bought drinks for the Endor mug and Porg mug, but if what you want is actual alcohol go for the Jet Juice.  Oga's Cantina is pure Star Wars.  If you've ever dreamed of living in the Star Wars universe, you have to go there.  But skip the Bantuu Bits, those tasted weird even for adventurous eaters like us.  Also, prepare to spend an absurd amount of credits.

After that we went to the Falcon ride with at 25 minute wait, thinking that for our first time we wanted to see the full queue.  Don't bother.  If the wait is 15 minutes you will see all of the queue that is interesting, so do other stuff until the wait dies down.  The "explore the Falcon" part of the queue was a bit of a letdown, because it feels like a crowded and chaotic space rather than the relaxed lounge that it is supposed to be.  But still awesome.  Others have reviewed the ride, I won't repeat that here except to confirm that engineer is the worst spot because the job is boring and the view is not great.  Pilot has the best view but there is a lot of pressure in that spot.

From there we tried to go to Docking Bay 7 but could not find a table. We went to Ronto's Roasters instead and that turned out to be a great idea for two reasons.  First, they had both breakfast and all-day menu going, so we could get the "real" wraps (though we learned on Sunday that the breakfast wrap is also good).  The wraps are surprisingly delicious, but you'll have to be careful not to choke on the cost.  I suggest finding a table then using mobile ordering, because the order will be ready within 5 minutes.

Our greatest bit of luck was getting a table on the railing by the giant pod racer engine doing the roasting.  These tables overlook the walkway below, and there was quite a show going on the whole time.  We could see and hear as stormtroopers hassled visitors.  We saw Chewbacca enlist a group of visitors to help hide him from the stormtroopers (which was comical in a Bugs Bunny kind of way).  We also saw Rey talking to little girls dressed as her, and enlisting them to help her sneak around the area to avoid the stormtroopers.  It was delightful.  The person playing Rey was a dead ringer for Daisy Ridley, except even prettier if you can believe that.  Little girls were absolutely drawn to her.  We spent half an hour just watching the events happening on the other side of the railing.

(Side note: the worst illusion breaking thing in the entire land is all the fall protection.  In Star Wars you will never find a safety railing along a walkway, no matter how bottomless the pit next to it.  I guess the Batuu OSHA is stronger than the First Order.)

Another ride on the Falcon with a short wait, and we went through the marketplace.  This is amazing, if you can be there when the crowds are low.  By 11:00 the next group was coming in, and then the shops became difficult because lines of people waiting to pay for their purchases blocked the walls with the stuff you want to see.  Try to wait until the middle of your time slot to go shopping here.  Once the new crowd came in, we left a little after 11:00 because we knew we had two more reservations for Sunday.  More in next post.


----------



## socaldisneylover

rteetz said:


> That would be something. Disney is still saying this year publicly. I had heard they nailed down the issue at least a month ago.


Yeah, so they'll make a statement changing it in a few months.  They're not going to pour water on their current GE Opening Buzz by coming out with bad news.  I know nothing about these things, but apparently there is a wide gap between knowing what the problem is, and fixing it.  Perhaps they have not reached the point where it's going to be impossible to go through the whole process by year end, otherwise it's only a matter of time before they change their public statement.  I doubt they will do that until after the summer, and after WDW's land has also opened in late August.


----------



## Lesley Wake

crystal1313 said:


> Loving all of these reviews!! Thank you!! The cantina is our main goal. My next goal would be SR. So, how difficult is it to get a photo at the table where they played chess in the movie? That’s my number 2 goal! Lol. Seriously though, is it difficult to get a photo in the spot while in line?


Actually not hard! Don’t want to give spoilers but you are allowed to wander about the chess room for a minute or two. There could be groups taking up the table, so you need to make sure to ask to take a photo if they aren’t leaving!


----------



## abnihon

QUOTE="crystal1313, post: 60709615, member: 445678"]
Loving all of these reviews!! Thank you!! The cantina is our main goal. My next goal would be SR. So, how difficult is it to get a photo at the table where they played chess in the movie? That’s my number 2 goal! Lol. Seriously though, is it difficult to get a photo in the spot while in line?
[/QUOTE]

I actually had a CM ask if we wanted our photo taken!


----------



## alvernon90

We went for our second visit on Sunday, June 9 from 8:00 to noon.  The way they ran the Sunday morning group was very different, and it left a lot of people very angry.

For starters, the initial line up was weird.  As I noted in the previous post, the crowd on Saturday lined up at Nemo, and then was walked to the Big Thunder Trail gates by Red Rose Tavern, where we waited until it was time to enter.  On Sunday the 9th, the crowd was lined up at Nemo until about 7:40.  Then they moved the crowd to Matterhorn and held us until almost 8:00.  Then the crowd went straight to the Frontierland entrance.  That long walk caused the group to break down and people started running and pushing their way forward.

We got separated from our daughter, but she knew our plan was to go to Savi's because we had done the cantina the day before.  She entered the land a few minutes before us, but when she walked past Savi's the Batuu citizens (CMs) ordered the crowd to keep going forward with the group toward the cantina.  By the time my wife and I got up to that point, people were bailing out and turning left to head to Savi's.  Our daughter, who was far in front of us in the crowd, ended up arriving at Savi's about three minutes after we were already in line.  I assumed we were screwed at that point.  A scrapyard worker came down the line handing out cards, and it looked like I would not get one.  I got incredibly lucky, because when she got to me she was down to her last five cards.  I got in, and the four people behind me got in.  Everyone else was turned away, including a large number of people who were well in front of me in the line and had been waiting two hours just to visit Savi's.  One guy screamed an F bomb in frustration, and I could hardly blame him.

It turns out that being at the back of the Savi's group was a bit of a booby prize for anyone who only has one reservation.  I waited in line for over an hour to pay and get my 10:30 return time.  Upon returning at 10:30, we waited another 15 minutes to enter the workshop.  So more than half of the window was dedicated to just that one experience.

However, for real Star Wars fans that one experience was worth it.  I read the reports of people crying during the ceremony but dismissed those people as pathetic little wimps who cannot tell the difference between fantasy and reality.  Then I went through it myself, and I actually started tearing up and I had to admonish myself to get straight before I broke down into flat out sobs.  My daughter, who is not a huge Star Wars fan, felt the same way.  I won't do any spoilers, except to say that it uses music and lighting effects to draw an emotional response and it works.  Everyone, and I mean everyone, was moved by it.  Reports that it is almost a religious experience are absolutely true.  If you love Star Wars and have $220 to drop on a toy, make this your priority.

On Sunday the area was more crowded and hotter than Saturday, and the 11:00 crowd was huge.  We did some more shopping at Dok Ondar's and then headed out.  Before that we had breakfast at Ronto's, flew the Falcon, and downed some blue and green milk.

We are going back on Sunday night.  I spoke to some people who had been there at night and they said it was better because the heat was gone, the lighting was beautiful, and the crowds disappeared after the fireworks.  We are hoping for the same.  I will report back.

BOTTOM LINE:

If you want to do the cantina or Savi's, get to the DL main gates by 6:00 am for the morning slot (I can't help with strategy for later slots).  Do not do the Falcon for the first 90 minutes, wait for the standby time to drop to 15 minutes.  Most importantly, if you have the means to put your spending out of your mind, do so.  The prices hurt.  If money is tight, you must prioritize.  Disney is going to make a billion dollars per year off of this land alone.

We also didn't do many of the datapad tasks because we didn't want to spend our time staring at our phones instead of experiencing the land.  I recommend saving that stuff for your second visit, or third if you have one.

Falcon is great fun, but people who call it a D ticket are correct.  It is like an interactive Star Tours, and some of the interaction is little more than "push this flashing button."

May the Force be with you!


----------



## rteetz

socaldisneylover said:


> Yeah, so they'll make a statement changing it in a few months.  They're not going to pour water on their current GE Opening Buzz by coming out with bad news.  I know nothing about these things, but apparently there is a wide gap between knowing what the problem is, and fixing it.  Perhaps they have not reached the point where it's going to be impossible to go through the whole process by year end, otherwise it's only a matter of time before they change their public statement.  I doubt they will do that until after the summer, and after WDW's land has also opened in late August.


And you’re certain of this?


----------



## EmJ

Astylla said:


> While inine for my 8am reservation by Red Rose just so happens I was standing in front of some of the development/imagineer team and they discussed Rise. Basically they have nailed down what the technical issues are but fixing them is a whole other issue. They said earliest would likely be the end of this year but more likely next year first quarter.


This does not please me  We’re going March 2020 and I’d really it rather still be closed or have been opene for awhile. Oh well.


----------



## Lesley Wake

socaldisneylover said:


> Yeah, so they'll make a statement changing it in a few months.  They're not going to pour water on their current GE Opening Buzz by coming out with bad news.  I know nothing about these things, but apparently there is a wide gap between knowing what the problem is, and fixing it.  Perhaps they have not reached the point where it's going to be impossible to go through the whole process by year end, otherwise it's only a matter of time before they change their public statement.  I doubt they will do that until after the summer, and after WDW's land has also opened in late August.





rteetz said:


> And you’re certain of this?


I’m still hesitant to believe any rumors about dates. Even if someone did hear it from an actual imagineer. The reality is, the people who know what’s going on are also aware enough not to talk about what’s going on. And even then, information about big things like this are very compartmentalized at Disney, so some people may know some information but very very few people know it all. 

But I don’t think we will really know until it’s officially announced. I mean, very few people predicted a May 31 official opening date.


----------



## rteetz

Lesley Wake said:


> I’m still hesitant to believe any rumors about dates. Even if someone did hear it from an actual imagineer. The reality is, the people who know what’s going on are also aware enough not to talk about what’s going on. And even then, information about big things like this are very compartmentalized at Disney, so some people may know some information but very very few people know it all.
> 
> But I don’t think we will really know until it’s officially announced. I mean, very few people predicted a May 31 official opening date.


Agreed 100%


----------



## WonkaKid

Woo hoo! I’m sitting at Pizza Port and our SWL reservation is for 8:00 tonight. 34 minutes from now! .


----------



## amyg1975

When you check in for your reservation, do all party members need to be there?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

amyg1975 said:


> When you check in for your reservation, do all party members need to be there?


Yes. 

Interestingly, when I checked in on Tuesday, they were still checking each person’s ID.  Today, he checked mine (primary holder) and then very clearly said, “ok, and you’re a party of four, great,” and didn’t look at anyone else’s.  It seemed the CM one over did the same from what I saw. 

Not sure if that’s a policy change or just a difference in CMs, but it’s possible they’re loosening the reins on swapping out guests.


----------



## dina444444

amyg1975 said:


> When you check in for your reservation, do all party members need to be there?


Yes


----------



## dina444444

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Interestingly, when I checked in on Tuesday, they were still checking each person’s ID.  Today, he checked mine (primary holder) and then very clearly said, “ok, and you’re a party of four, great,” and didn’t look at anyone else’s.  It seemed the CM one over did the same from what I saw.
> 
> Not sure if that’s a policy change or just a difference in CMs, but it’s possible they’re loosening the reins on swapping out guests.


Policy change. That happened with us last night and we asked about it said it was in the last few days that they only need ID for the lead.


----------



## socaldisneylover

dina444444 said:


> Policy change. That happened with us last night and we asked about it said it was in the last few days that they only need ID for the lead.


Anybody out there need a replacement for someone who can't make it?


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

dina444444 said:


> Policy change. That happened with us last night and we asked about it said it was in the last few days that they only need ID for the lead.


Seems like that could get dicey with people selling their spots. Hmmmm. But we have two open spots on my reservation because my niece is blocked (I didn’t realize at the time) so SIL and niece won’t be joining. It would be awesome to take two other people.


----------



## nikerbokers

I have a couple questions since my reservation is next week. I keep hearing that Oga's is the first place to go to since the line or wait can be crazy. While I'm not discriminatory about the times I have a drink, we will have two almost 7 year old girls and I doubt they will want to do Oga's at 8am. I was thinking maybe an 11am switch may be better. A friend of mine was able to request this when she went this past week. What do you all think? Right now we are 8am-12 on a EMH day at DL. The more I think about it, with having kids, we should do the EMH and rides until 9, check in, do another ride and then head to the line? Let me know if I'm off base on my assumptions. Either way, I am so dang excited.


----------



## WonkaKid

Chewy, get us outta here!


----------



## Lesley Wake

nikerbokers said:


> I have a couple questions since my reservation is next week. I keep hearing that Oga's is the first place to go to since the line or wait can be crazy. While I'm not discriminatory about the times I have a drink, we will have two almost 7 year old girls and I doubt they will want to do Oga's at 8am. I was thinking maybe an 11am switch may be better. A friend of mine was able to request this when she went this past week. What do you all think? Right now we are 8am-12 on a EMH day at DL. The more I think about it, with having kids, we should do the EMH and rides until 9, check in, do another ride and then head to the line? Let me know if I'm off base on my assumptions. Either way, I am so dang excited.


If you want to do Oga’s at all, including the 11am, you need to get there early early. If you are willing to forgo any of the big-line experiences (Oga’s, Savi, Droids), then it should be fine to enter at 9. I would ask at Launch Bay though if you would still be allowed to enter by Big Thunder or if late arrivals need to go thru Critter Country. 

I probably wouldn’t wait too long though. The 8am slot is golden to be able to experience the land with low crowds and wait times. If you wait to check-in until 9, do another ride, then go to GE, you will get barely an hour before the next group of people enter.


----------



## HairyChest

Should I build a lightsaber or go to Doks and get lukes? From the pictures, I really like the look of lukes lightsaber with the shiny metal.   It looks more premium then the build your own.  Is that the case when you see them in person? can anyone compare the looks of the savis sabers to the ones at doks?


----------



## BGinCali

I’m just back - had a 11-3 reservation for today (Sunday). I wanted to say thank you all for your prior reviews-so incredibly helpful!! We weren’t building anything, so Oga’s was top priority. We were at Hungry Bear (stood in sun by canoes) around 10 though it was closer to 10:25 until they let us through to line up. We stayed to the right the whole walk - while a few folks seemed to come from no where, we were in the first wave and got a text 15 minutes after signing in. Luck was with us as we got seated at a booth (3 other parties too) - so fun! Fuzzy Tauntaun was my favorite. (I got blue milk later at the Milk Stand and really liked it too!) 

We had shorter ride wait times during the 1pm hour, and utilzed single rider after our first time. I got to be each position which was so nice - I don’t expect a day like today once reservation time is over, so really appreciated my good fortune. 

Truly, thanks to all on this board for sharing, suggestions, tips and helping answer questions, etc - just amazing! Hope everyone who has an upcoming reservation has a fantastic experience!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Skyegirl1999 said:


> This morning 8-12 didn’t seem any more crowded than the same slot last Tuesday.  We rode the Falcon three times in a row between 10-10:50 - standby, not single rider.
> 
> I’ll have some more notes later.



How did your daughter's gift giving go? 



Skyegirl1999 said:


> ... Not sure if that’s a policy change or just a difference in CMs, but it’s possible they’re loosening the reins on swapping out guests.


I read that they are allowing guest swapping, but only at check in and only in person with ID.


----------



## Trevler

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Interestingly, when I checked in on Tuesday, they were still checking each person’s ID.  Today, he checked mine (primary holder) and then very clearly said, “ok, and you’re a party of four, great,” and didn’t look at anyone else’s.  It seemed the CM one over did the same from what I saw.
> 
> Not sure if that’s a policy change or just a difference in CMs, but it’s possible they’re loosening the reins on swapping out guests.


Its the new policy.


theluckyrabbit said:


> How did your daughter's gift giving go?
> 
> 
> I read that they are allowing guest swapping, but only at check in and only in person with ID.


They are! I had a friend cancel, and when I called to see if there was ANY WAY they'd could switch my reservation, they said couldnt but I should try at check in. It was no problem at all!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

For those DISers who are visiting GE today and over the next few days: how is the heat in the new land? Is it brutal? If so, what are some ways to deal with the heat, especially during the afternoon reservation windows? Is most of the ride line inside or outside?


----------



## EmJ

alvernon90 said:


> To thank everyone for all the good info that helped us, here is our experience in the 8 am to noon slots on Saturday June 8 and Sunday June 9:
> 
> On Saturday we woke up at 5:00 am and departed the Disneyland Hotel just before 6:00 am.  There was a decent crowd walking through DTD but it turns out a lot of them were just headed to EMH.  We went through the special event turnstiles and headed to Launch Bay.  We waited inside the building for about 10 minutes before getting our wristbands.  We headed out and waited by Nemo.  They told us we would be moving forward at 7:00, but the line actually started moving at 6:45.  My wife and I had both gone to the restroom thinking we had plenty of time, so our teenage daughter moved forward with the line.  That worked out great for us because she was able to keep our place and even improve it a bit, and we caught up to her shortly after.
> 
> At a little before 8:00 they opened the gates to the trail and walked people forward.  This caused a little bit of a stampede, but we did not participate in the panic because we were still very near the front.  They scanned wristbands at the tunnel entrance and held people at the tunnel exit.  Eventually they started walking people forward, and then we hit the point where they said "Savi's to the left, cantina to the right."  We went right because of the reports of the cantina being the most immersive part of the land.  When we got to the cantina there was a decent line, but they took my cell number and said to expect a 30 minute wait.  However, we got the text at 8:15 and went to line up.  We were inside by 8:25, and the place was packed.
> 
> We stood at a standing table near the bar, and the atmosphere was incredibly lively.  While I can certainly see the advantages of sitting in a booth and taking in the scene in a leisurely manner, the booths were being held for large parties.  But being at our standing table was also awesome, because we had a great time with the other people at our table.  It was fun talking about the different drinks and food and how much fun we were having.  The service was a little slow because the place was so hectic.  When DJ Rex played an amped up version of the cantina music from A New Hope, the whole bar went nuts.  Nearly everyone, literally almost every single person, was dancing around and cheering and waving their glasses in the air.  It can be hard to just let go and enjoy the pretend when you are an adult, but drinking alcohol before 9:00 am has a way of getting people loose.  We bought drinks for the Endor mug and Porg mug, but if what you want is actual alcohol go for the Jet Juice.  Oga's Cantina is pure Star Wars.  If you've ever dreamed of living in the Star Wars universe, you have to go there.  But skip the Bantuu Bits, those tasted weird even for adventurous eaters like us.  Also, prepare to spend an absurd amount of credits.
> 
> After that we went to the Falcon ride with at 25 minute wait, thinking that for our first time we wanted to see the full queue.  Don't bother.  If the wait is 15 minutes you will see all of the queue that is interesting, so do other stuff until the wait dies down.  The "explore the Falcon" part of the queue was a bit of a letdown, because it feels like a crowded and chaotic space rather than the relaxed lounge that it is supposed to be.  But still awesome.  Others have reviewed the ride, I won't repeat that here except to confirm that engineer is the worst spot because the job is boring and the view is not great.  Pilot has the best view but there is a lot of pressure in that spot.
> 
> From there we tried to go to Docking Bay 7 but could not find a table. We went to Ronto's Roasters instead and that turned out to be a great idea for two reasons.  First, they had both breakfast and all-day menu going, so we could get the "real" wraps (though we learned on Sunday that the breakfast wrap is also good).  The wraps are surprisingly delicious, but you'll have to be careful not to choke on the cost.  I suggest finding a table then using mobile ordering, because the order will be ready within 5 minutes.
> 
> Our greatest bit of luck was getting a table on the railing by the giant pod racer engine doing the roasting.  These tables overlook the walkway below, and there was quite a show going on the whole time.  We could see and hear as stormtroopers hassled visitors.  We saw Chewbacca enlist a group of visitors to help hide him from the stormtroopers (which was comical in a Bugs Bunny kind of way).  We also saw Rey talking to little girls dressed as her, and enlisting them to help her sneak around the area to avoid the stormtroopers.  It was delightful.  The person playing Rey was a dead ringer for Daisy Ridley, except even prettier if you can believe that.  Little girls were absolutely drawn to her.  We spent half an hour just watching the events happening on the other side of the railing.
> 
> (Side note: the worst illusion breaking thing in the entire land is all the fall protection.  In Star Wars you will never find a safety railing along a walkway, no matter how bottomless the pit next to it.  I guess the Batuu OSHA is stronger than the First Order.)
> 
> Another ride on the Falcon with a short wait, and we went through the marketplace.  This is amazing, if you can be there when the crowds are low.  By 11:00 the next group was coming in, and then the shops became difficult because lines of people waiting to pay for their purchases blocked the walls with the stuff you want to see.  Try to wait until the middle of your time slot to go shopping here.  Once the new crowd came in, we left a little after 11:00 because we knew we had two more reservations for Sunday.  More in next post.


I laughed out loud at your joke about the cost of the roasters. So that I can be prepared, what are we talking about here?


----------



## Lesley Wake

theluckyrabbit said:


> For those DISers who are visiting GE today and over the next few days: how is the heat in the new land? Is it brutal? If so, what are some ways to deal with the heat, especially during the afternoon reservation windows? Is most of the ride line inside or outside?


I was there Saturday afternoon. There is actually a large amount of shady space in the land with buildings, trees, etc. The ride queue is almost entirely indoors-the part outdoors is behind the Falcon so it ends up being pretty much in shade too (of course the sun changes position, but then it would just be patches of sun). The marketplace has fabric coverings so it is covered. Plus the stores have A/C and they are open to the walking area. 

The worst area for sun would probably be the lines for Savi and Droid Depot. I would say even the Cantina line gets fairly good cover.


----------



## Lesley Wake

EmJ said:


> I laughed out loud at your joke about the cost of the roasters. So that I can be prepared, what are we talking about here?


The wraps are $13 and are a Star Wars version of a hot dog. Maybe more filling than a typical one since it comes with the slaw and sauce and everything, but it’s around the same size as a typical Disney hot dog. Drinks (non alcoholic) are $5.50. AP discounts do apply.


----------



## ImDMous

OKC Disney Fan said:


> Not sure if I've missed it in here somewhere, but has anyone been successful in getting into the Cantina AND doing a lightsaber in the same 4hr visit?  Did it involve splitting up your group?



We went Saturday morning, 8am.  We thought we were pretty far back in the line to get in, in front of Dumbo.  We had 4 adults so we split into 3 groups when we got past the wristband check: 1 to line up for Oga's, one who wanted to do Savi's and DH and I headed to droid workshop.  Our single going to Savi's lucked out big time, she asked a CM after the entrance how to get to Savi's and he escorted her there straight into line, she was in the first group.  Not sure if that's because she's a cute female who was by herself or what, but she was done and met us in line for the droid building before we got to the front.  Our other single followed the line for Oga's and was quoted 90 minutes for our return.  We got the text to return about an hour later I think.  Then we waited maybe 10 minutes after reporting back before getting in.  We ended up at a small standing table at a very skinny spot next to the bar, people were ramming into us the whole time and it was very crowded.  Drinks were fun and we loved the atmosphere except for the bumps and bruises.



crystal1313 said:


> Loving all of these reviews!! Thank you!! The cantina is our main goal. My next goal would be SR. So, how difficult is it to get a photo at the table where they played chess in the movie? That’s my number 2 goal! Lol. Seriously though, is it difficult to get a photo in the spot while in line?



We got to that part of the line and there were 3 other crews in the room, but people get called quickly and no one really has time to just sit and take up space.  No one was hogging the table, you get in, you take a picture, and then it's time to go run your mission.  Not difficult at all.


----------



## NorthernCalMom

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> Weird. Yesterday the 8 am slot didn't seem crowded at all. It was very empty feeling. Really glad we managed to get that time slot with the different reports for the later slots.


Well, this would fit in with the theory mentioned elsewhere that people have been figuring out that there seems to be little enforcement of the 4 hr limit, hence crowd build up that gets worse throughout the rest of the day. Add to that what has been reported here about some people having been able to add others to their reservation if they missed the “add guest” button when making their free reservation and the new, more lenient policy about substituting group spots that might have otherwise fine unused, and you will get higher crowd levels. Probably still less that what’ll hit the land after June 23 and, worse, the crazy madhouse it’ll probably be once ROTR has finally opened...


----------



## DennieC

crystal1313 said:


> Loving all of these reviews!! Thank you!! The cantina is our main goal. My next goal would be SR. So, how difficult is it to get a photo at the table where they played chess in the movie? That’s my number 2 goal! Lol. Seriously though, is it difficult to get a photo in the spot while in line?


The hold area of the Falcon is where the groups of 6 await their turn to head to the cockpit and pilot the Falcon.  It is the last pre-show area before you actually head to the cockpit and start the ride, and it is here that the chess table is available for pictures.  As long as your boarding group is not called right away, you are able to move around freely and explore the hold, sit at the chess table and take pictures.  While we were there, several groups took turns taking pictures and even the crew helping you to the cockpit were offering to take photos for people.


----------



## Nonsuch

HairyChest said:


> Should I build a lightsaber or go to Doks and get lukes? From the pictures, I really like the look of lukes lightsaber with the shiny metal.   It looks more premium then the build your own.  Is that the case when you see them in person? can anyone compare the looks of the savis sabers to the ones at doks?


Doks lightsabers are better looking, and there are many styles available.
The blade is sold separately, color is fixed

Savi lightsabers are somewhat more bulky, but the build experience is worth the wait.
Savi lightsabers change colors based on Kyber crystal, and blades can be used on lightsabers from Doks.

I highly recommend doing the build


----------



## RomCom

ImDMous said:


> We went Saturday morning, 8am.  We thought we were pretty far back in the line to get in, in front of Dumbo.  We had 4 adults so we split into 3 groups when we got past the wristband check: 1 to line up for Oga's, one who wanted to do Savi's and DH and I headed to droid workshop.  Our single going to Savi's lucked out big time, she asked a CM after the entrance how to get to Savi's and he escorted her there straight into line, she was in the first group.  Not sure if that's because she's a cute female who was by herself or what, but she was done and met us in line for the droid building before we got to the front.  Our other single followed the line for Oga's and was quoted 90 minutes for our return.  We got the text to return about an hour later I think.  Then we waited maybe 10 minutes after reporting back before getting in.  We ended up at a small standing table at a very skinny spot next to the bar, people were ramming into us the whole time and it was very crowded.  Drinks were fun and we loved the atmosphere except for the bumps and bruises.
> We got to that part of the line and there were 3 other crews in the room, but people get called quickly and no one really has time to just sit and take up space.  No one was hogging the table, you get in, you take a picture, and then it's time to go run your mission.  Not difficult at all.



What time did you arrive at the park to check in for an 8am reservation?


----------



## crystal1313

DennieC said:


> The hold area of the Falcon is where the groups of 6 await their turn to head to the cockpit and pilot the Falcon.  It is the last pre-show area before you actually head to the cockpit and start the ride, and it is here that the chess table is available for pictures.  As long as your boarding group is not called right away, you are able to move around freely and explore the hold, sit at the chess table and take pictures.  While we were there, several groups took turns taking pictures and even the crew helping you to the cockpit were offering to take photos for people.


Thank you!


----------



## Elias1901

The earliest I'll be able to pay SWGE a visit will be near the end of August (just before and after the D23 Expo). I'm seeing that reservations will no longer be required after this month concludes, I understand that the new land will not be open during Magic Mornings as well. so I'm just wondering what a good plan of attack would be when it becomes a free for all?

Like. I'm pretty much sure when the rope drops on the mornings that are not Magic Morning, people will just head to Galaxy's Edge and pile in one after the other... so that's not surprising. So when this happens, if my travel party and I are in the masses heading into Galaxy's Edge at rope drop... what should the average guest hit first, second, third, etc. to reduce the amount of time of standing in line? Naturally, one would think hitting the Falcon attraction first would be the priority but from reports I am hearing and reading, one of the other experiences might be a better bet due to their crazy lines later on in the day? I'd love to ride the Falcon more than once but if there's no time, there's no time, I suppose. Some insight on the order of what should be hit and when would be appreciated! I plan on doing all of it. Falcon, cantina, sabers, droid depot, food, etc.

Alternatively, I'm wondering what should be done on the day we do end up going in for Magic Morning. Do you suspect that people will just end up wasting their extra hour of fun waiting at the edges of SWGE for the whole hour, just to be the first to get in? Would you recommend doing this and wasting the time you could be spending hitting other attractions? Or do you recommend rope dropping Galaxy's Edge on a day that Magic Morning isn't happening and actually using Magic Morning as intended and cross off Peter Pan and Hyperspace Mountain, etc. I just don't know what we should be doing... should we avoid Galaxy's Edge altogether on the day that Magic Morning occurs and make a regular entry day at Disneyland our primary day for Galaxy's Edge happenings? I know that there's no concrete findings on all this yet as the land is still in reservation mode... but I'll accept educated guesses regardless!!

I'm also curious about what the general mindset is for what the most breathtaking approach into SWGE is... is the big reveal more impressive when entering by Big Thunder/Fantasyland? Or is it more amazing going in through Critter Country??

Any tips and tricks would be awesome, guys!!


----------



## ImDMous

RomCom said:


> What time did you arrive at the park to check in for an 8am reservation?



I think it was about 6:30.  We're going again this Sunday and are hoping to be earlier.  I think we were about middle of the pack last time.  Since it was EMH day, we did take a few minutes to ride Peter Pan (I think we just lucked out and entered FantasyLand right as they opened the ride before the people from the gate had made it back), but it was walk-on so I don't think that put us back to far by itself.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Elias1901 said:


> The earliest I'll be able to pay SWGE a visit will be near the end of August (just before and after the D23 Expo). I'm seeing that reservations will no longer be required after this month concludes, I understand that the new land will not be open during Magic Mornings as well. so I'm just wondering what a good plan of attack would be when it becomes a free for all?
> 
> Like. I'm pretty much sure when the rope drops on the mornings that are not Magic Morning, people will just head to Galaxy's Edge and pile in one after the other... so that's not surprising. So when this happens, if my travel party and I are in the masses heading into Galaxy's Edge at rope drop... what should the average guest hit first, second, third, etc. to reduce the amount of time of standing in line? Naturally, one would think hitting the Falcon attraction first would be the priority but from reports I am hearing and reading, one of the other experiences might be a better bet due to their crazy lines later on in the day? I'd love to ride the Falcon more than once but if there's no time, there's no time, I suppose. Some insight on the order of what should be hit and when would be appreciated! I plan on doing all of it. Falcon, cantina, sabers, droid depot, food, etc.
> 
> Alternatively, I'm wondering what should be done on the day we do end up going in for Magic Morning. Do you suspect that people will just end up wasting their extra hour of fun waiting at the edges of SWGE for the whole hour, just to be the first to get in? Would you recommend doing this and wasting the time you could be spending hitting other attractions? Or do you recommend rope dropping Galaxy's Edge on a day that Magic Morning isn't happening and actually using Magic Morning as intended and cross off Peter Pan and Hyperspace Mountain, etc. I just don't know what we should be doing... should we avoid Galaxy's Edge altogether on the day that Magic Morning occurs and make a regular entry day at Disneyland our primary day for Galaxy's Edge happenings? I know that there's no concrete findings on all this yet as the land is still in reservation mode... but I'll accept educated guesses regardless!!
> 
> I'm also curious about what the general mindset is for what the most breathtaking approach into SWGE is... is the big reveal more impressive when entering by Big Thunder/Fantasyland? Or is it more amazing going in through Critter Country??
> 
> Any tips and tricks would be awesome, guys!!


I honestly think we may have to wait for more reports this summer to give tips for August. I wouldn't be surprised if they move to a reservation system for Savi's (like Bibbidi Bobbidi Boutique) and the Cantina (dining reservation). I'd also be worried about plenty of D23 people also visiting at that time and wanting to do everything, so it will be more crowded. My best recommendation would be to spread out some of the things over multiple days so you can have different morning priorities (that's assuming they still have normal lines). You'll also have to see if Fastpass has started for Smuggler's Run yet or if Rise of the Resistance is open.


----------



## crystal1313

Elias1901 said:


> The earliest I'll be able to pay SWGE a visit will be near the end of August (just before and after the D23 Expo). I'm seeing that reservations will no longer be required after this month concludes, I understand that the new land will not be open during Magic Mornings as well. so I'm just wondering what a good plan of attack would be when it becomes a free for all?
> 
> Like. I'm pretty much sure when the rope drops on the mornings that are not Magic Morning, people will just head to Galaxy's Edge and pile in one after the other... so that's not surprising. So when this happens, if my travel party and I are in the masses heading into Galaxy's Edge at rope drop... what should the average guest hit first, second, third, etc. to reduce the amount of time of standing in line? Naturally, one would think hitting the Falcon attraction first would be the priority but from reports I am hearing and reading, one of the other experiences might be a better bet due to their crazy lines later on in the day? I'd love to ride the Falcon more than once but if there's no time, there's no time, I suppose. Some insight on the order of what should be hit and when would be appreciated! I plan on doing all of it. Falcon, cantina, sabers, droid depot, food, etc.
> 
> Alternatively, I'm wondering what should be done on the day we do end up going in for Magic Morning. Do you suspect that people will just end up wasting their extra hour of fun waiting at the edges of SWGE for the whole hour, just to be the first to get in? Would you recommend doing this and wasting the time you could be spending hitting other attractions? Or do you recommend rope dropping Galaxy's Edge on a day that Magic Morning isn't happening and actually using Magic Morning as intended and cross off Peter Pan and Hyperspace Mountain, etc. I just don't know what we should be doing... should we avoid Galaxy's Edge altogether on the day that Magic Morning occurs and make a regular entry day at Disneyland our primary day for Galaxy's Edge happenings? I know that there's no concrete findings on all this yet as the land is still in reservation mode... but I'll accept educated guesses regardless!!
> 
> I'm also curious about what the general mindset is for what the most breathtaking approach into SWGE is... is the big reveal more impressive when entering by Big Thunder/Fantasyland? Or is it more amazing going in through Critter Country??
> 
> Any tips and tricks would be awesome, guys!!


I agree with waiting to see what happens after June 23rd....but it does sound like you can take advantage of single rider, if you do not mind being separated from your party for Smuggler's Run.


----------



## EmJ

Elias1901 said:


> The earliest I'll be able to pay SWGE a visit will be near the end of August (just before and after the D23 Expo). I'm seeing that reservations will no longer be required after this month concludes, I understand that the new land will not be open during Magic Mornings as well. so I'm just wondering what a good plan of attack would be when it becomes a free for all?
> 
> Like. I'm pretty much sure when the rope drops on the mornings that are not Magic Morning, people will just head to Galaxy's Edge and pile in one after the other... so that's not surprising. So when this happens, if my travel party and I are in the masses heading into Galaxy's Edge at rope drop... what should the average guest hit first, second, third, etc. to reduce the amount of time of standing in line? Naturally, one would think hitting the Falcon attraction first would be the priority but from reports I am hearing and reading, one of the other experiences might be a better bet due to their crazy lines later on in the day? I'd love to ride the Falcon more than once but if there's no time, there's no time, I suppose. Some insight on the order of what should be hit and when would be appreciated! I plan on doing all of it. Falcon, cantina, sabers, droid depot, food, etc.
> 
> Alternatively, I'm wondering what should be done on the day we do end up going in for Magic Morning. Do you suspect that people will just end up wasting their extra hour of fun waiting at the edges of SWGE for the whole hour, just to be the first to get in? Would you recommend doing this and wasting the time you could be spending hitting other attractions? Or do you recommend rope dropping Galaxy's Edge on a day that Magic Morning isn't happening and actually using Magic Morning as intended and cross off Peter Pan and Hyperspace Mountain, etc. I just don't know what we should be doing... should we avoid Galaxy's Edge altogether on the day that Magic Morning occurs and make a regular entry day at Disneyland our primary day for Galaxy's Edge happenings? I know that there's no concrete findings on all this yet as the land is still in reservation mode... but I'll accept educated guesses regardless!!
> 
> I'm also curious about what the general mindset is for what the most breathtaking approach into SWGE is... is the big reveal more impressive when entering by Big Thunder/Fantasyland? Or is it more amazing going in through Critter Country??
> 
> Any tips and tricks would be awesome, guys!!


Following to see if anyone as suggestions, as we will also be traveling after the reservation period ends. However, I'm slowly coming to the conclusion that doing everything in a day won't be possible. Doing everything in two or three mornings, maybe, so that you have multiple opportunities to front end a major attraction first thing. 

I think we are deciding that our priorities will be Smugglers Run as a family, and splitting up for Savis (DH) and Droid Depot (me and The Boy). Oga's will just have to wait until a later trip when we already have a light saber and a droid, and don't need another   I also think the jury is still out on how MM/EMH fits in with the SWGE entrance strategy, but that's been on my mind as well.


----------



## DavidNYC

Thanks to those whose early reports helped me with my visit last Thursday.  I was lucky enough to have 2 reservations - for 8am and 8pm.    Got to the park at 6:30 am, checked in and headed to the line as I knew I wanted to hit Cantina right away.  I was probably about 100 or so people back at 6:45.   They started walking us in a few minutes before 8 and I followed the line to the Cantina - seemed about an even split between those going left and right at the fork.  Got in the first group in.  Cantina was great - got one of the non-alcoholic drinks in the Porg mug which was good but nothing special - but the mug was adorable and really solid and heavy.  Stayed for about 20-30 minutes looking at everything.  Was pleased that the number of people they let in at once allowed a relatively comfortable ability to walk around and look.   Spent the next hour stopping by most every store in the place (other than Savi's which you can't just walk into) and just generally looking through the land.  Hit SR at about 9:30 and did it three times.  Once in the normal queue waiting about 20 minutes so I could see the full queue - and then walk on for the other 2 times.  (I got engineer first two times so asked for anything else the last time - got Pilot).  After that, I walked around a bit more, got a Rondo Wrap (really good!) and a drink from there - forgot what it was but it was the one with spicy mango - was good - better than the Cantina one.  Left the land around 10:30 having felt I did everything I wanted and enjoyed a very low crowd day hopping between California Adventure and Disneyland and between MaxPass and Single Rider, did everything I wanted.  Went back to the land around 10pm for the second reservation I was on and mostly just looked around the land at night.  I did do single rider walkon once more at SR to get the last position covered (gunner) and liked seeing how the ride visuals now also took place at night unlike before when it was daytime.  But otherwise, just took in the scenery.  As I was walking in the entrance by the upcoming ride Rey was there just walking around without anyone else near here - I saw her walk up to a small girl and spend a few nice minutes with her.  I assume a character attendant was nearby but loved seeing the interactions that felt more spontaneous than the standard jump in for a posed picture meet and greet.

Overall - I was really spoiled by this day and fear that I'm going to be very frustrated when I had to Orlando this November when I'm sure the crowds will be overwhelming!


----------



## DavidNYC

EmJ said:


> Following to see if anyone as suggestions, as we will also be traveling after the reservation period ends. However, I'm slowly coming to the conclusion that doing everything in a day won't be possible. Doing everything in two or three mornings, maybe, so that you have multiple opportunities to front end a major attraction first thing.
> 
> I think we are deciding that our priorities will be Smugglers Run as a family, and splitting up for Savis (DH) and Droid Depot (me and The Boy). Oga's will just have to wait until a later trip when we already have a light saber and a droid, and don't need another   I also think the jury is still out on how MM/EMH fits in with the SWGE entrance strategy, but that's been on my mind as well.




Not necessarily - now you can't do everything because you're limited to one time period.  I would assume after the reservation period is over you could likely do most everything in a day although it would almost certainly require several trips in and out of the land (with the caveat that for at least for the first few weeks there's likely to be a waiting period to get into the land so that could mess that up).  A lot will depend on if and how they do reservations for Cantina and Savi's.  I wouldn't be surprised to see Savi's go to an advance reservation system like the Boutique.


----------



## EmJ

DavidNYC said:


> Not necessarily - now you can't do everything because you're limited to one time period.  I would assume after the reservation period is over you could likely do most everything in a day although it would almost certainly require several trips in and out of the land (with the caveat that for at least for the first few weeks there's likely to be a waiting period to get into the land so that could mess that up).  A lot will depend on if and how they do reservations for Cantina and Savi's.  I wouldn't be surprised to see Savi's go to an advance reservation system like the Boutique.


That's been my thought. With a 12 hour day, I'm sure there are enough _hours_ to do everything, but the problem is that if you have to be in line very first thing to get a Savi's card, then you cannot also simultaneously be in line very first thing to get on the list for Oga's, especially if you end up waiting 90 minutes at Savi's just to pay for the saber before moving on to anything else. And by that time, the line for Smuggler's will probably be very long (60-120 minutes), and Droid Depot sounds like it is commanding it's own wait times these days.

Granted a LOT of this could change if they switch Savi's to a reservation system like BBB (which I think is a good idea, personally), and/or if they start a virtual queue (which is just FastPass by another name) for Oga's. However, that would also require them to figure out how to move guests through Oga's at reasonably predictable interavls. So we just decided we will have our priorities, and if policies change or crowds die down (ha!) and we get to do more, then that's a bonus.


----------



## smartlabelprint

Elias1901 said:


> The earliest I'll be able to pay SWGE a visit will be near the end of August (just before and after the D23 Expo). I'm seeing that reservations will no longer be required after this month concludes, I understand that the new land will not be open during Magic Mornings as well. so I'm just wondering what a good plan of attack would be when it becomes a free for all?
> 
> Like. I'm pretty much sure when the rope drops on the mornings that are not Magic Morning, people will just head to Galaxy's Edge and pile in one after the other... so that's not surprising. So when this happens, if my travel party and I are in the masses heading into Galaxy's Edge at rope drop... what should the average guest hit first, second, third, etc. to reduce the amount of time of standing in line? Naturally, one would think hitting the Falcon attraction first would be the priority but from reports I am hearing and reading, one of the other experiences might be a better bet due to their crazy lines later on in the day? I'd love to ride the Falcon more than once but if there's no time, there's no time, I suppose. Some insight on the order of what should be hit and when would be appreciated! I plan on doing all of it. Falcon, cantina, sabers, droid depot, food, etc.
> 
> Alternatively, I'm wondering what should be done on the day we do end up going in for Magic Morning. Do you suspect that people will just end up wasting their extra hour of fun waiting at the edges of SWGE for the whole hour, just to be the first to get in? Would you recommend doing this and wasting the time you could be spending hitting other attractions? Or do you recommend rope dropping Galaxy's Edge on a day that Magic Morning isn't happening and actually using Magic Morning as intended and cross off Peter Pan and Hyperspace Mountain, etc. I just don't know what we should be doing... should we avoid Galaxy's Edge altogether on the day that Magic Morning occurs and make a regular entry day at Disneyland our primary day for Galaxy's Edge happenings? I know that there's no concrete findings on all this yet as the land is still in reservation mode... but I'll accept educated guesses regardless!!
> 
> I'm also curious about what the general mindset is for what the most breathtaking approach into SWGE is... is the big reveal more impressive when entering by Big Thunder/Fantasyland? Or is it more amazing going in through Critter Country??
> 
> Any tips and tricks would be awesome, guys!!


We obviously won’t know the answers to these questions until it happens. But my plan is to line up for SWGE during early entry.


----------



## KPeterso

We went on Friday morning 8-12 time slot. Loved having the early time slot and only having 1 overlap period.

We put our name in at Oga's right away and were told 45 minutes. So we headed off and took pictures by the Millennium Falcon and then built droids. As we were finishing our droids, we got the text for Oga's so we went over there and got in with a short wait. We tried the Hyperdrive which is one of the non-alcoholic drinks and really tasty! We then rode the Millennium Falcon 3 times in the next hour or so. Our wait was mostly spent walking up the ramps in the queue. Our last time ride we got in the line about 10:50 AM and when we got off the hoards from the next group were coming in. Glad we got to ride 3 times and got to try out all of the positions. We spent some time then wandering the marketplace area and eventually over to the resistance area before exiting about 11:30-11:45 by Hungry Bear. We had seen all we wanted to see and headed out.

The reservations really made it very nice and easy to see everything. But it was noticeably more crowded at 11 when the next group of reservations arrived!


----------



## EmJ

smartlabelprint said:


> We obviously won’t know the answers to these questions until it happens. But my plan is to line up for SWGE during early entry.


This is making me want to switch to staying on site for the every-day EMH benefits. 
But those prices... talk about choking on things


----------



## RomCom

Trying to decide if the Cantina is worth it. On one hand it looks super cool and it is my birthday BUT just worried that with kids it isn't really practical between having to arrive super early to get in and just the bar set-up. Has anyone done the Cantina with kids (5 and 8 for reference)


----------



## smartlabelprint

EmJ said:


> This is making me want to switch to staying on site for the every-day EMH benefits.
> But those prices... talk about choking on things


We’re going to dapper days specifically for the discount. I’ll try to dress up but I’m not a seamstress or really “in style”.


----------



## EmJ

smartlabelprint said:


> We’re going to dapper days specifically for the discount. I’ll try to dress up but I’m not a seamstress or really “in style”.


Whatever you do will be great!

We are really limited in when we can travel, and I just don't think I can bring myself to shell out $450 for a hotel room. We will probably plan to SWGE on a day that has EMH/MM in California Adventure, and then be at the gates two hours before rope drop. So, not perfect, but at least there won't already be people in Disneyland ahead of us.


----------



## smartlabelprint

EmJ said:


> Whatever you do will be great!
> 
> We are really limited in when we can travel, and I just don't think I can bring myself to shell out $450 for a hotel room. We will probably plan to SWGE on a day that has EMH/MM in California Adventure, and then be at the gates two hours before rope drop. So, not perfect, but at least there won't already be people in Disneyland ahead of us.


DLH is $300 with tax in November. They also have a spring dapper days. We’ve been been going to the park for over a decade and this is our first on site stay. Maybe some day you’ll get there!


----------



## EmJ

smartlabelprint said:


> DLH is $300 with tax in November. They also have a spring dapper days. We’ve been been going to the park for over a decade and this is our first on site stay. Maybe some day you’ll get there!


I'll keep checking back; I have heard that maybe there are some discounts offered in the fall for spring stays; yet to be seen if SWGE changes that. Right now we are booked at BWPPI, but for the right price, I could definitely be convinced to switch.


----------



## smartlabelprint

EmJ said:


> I'll keep checking back; I have heard that maybe there are some discounts offered in the fall for spring stays; yet to be seen if SWGE changes that. Right now we are booked at BWPPI, but for the right price, I could definitely be convinced to switch.


BWPPI was my go to for years. Stayed in dec.  Bring white noise or ear plugs. I’m almost 40 and have stayed in too many actual hotels since our BWPPI years.


----------



## crystal1313

RomCom said:


> Trying to decide if the Cantina is worth it. On one hand it looks super cool and it is my birthday BUT just worried that with kids it isn't really practical between having to arrive super early to get in and just the bar set-up. Has anyone done the Cantina with kids (5 and 8 for reference)


We are going next week with a 9 and 11 year old.  I am going to have them watch the scene from the movie again (they have seen it and they for sure know the music from it) but I want to make sure they have their memory refreshed.  We don't plan on spending a ton of time in there.  Just want to see and experience it.  I will report back unless you are headed there before we are 

So we broke down and booked one night at the DLH.  For those pondering it, do you have any credit card reward points?  That is how we were able to justify the insane cost.  We looked into because the very low crowds were super enticing.  We saw the prices and said, no way! But the next morning my DH had a light bulb moment and realized we had a bunch of Amex points and we could use those to book a room.  We never use those points for anything else, so for us it works out.  Had it not been for that, we would not be doing this at all. Just wanted to throw that out there!


----------



## RomCom

crystal1313 said:


> We are going next week with a 9 and 11 year old.  I am going to have them watch the scene from the movie again (they have seen it and they for sure know the music from it) but I want to make sure they have their memory refreshed.  We don't plan on spending a ton of time in there.  Just want to see and experience it.  I will report back unless you are headed there before we are



Our reservations is next Monday morning so we'll probably beat you there. 9 and 11 would definitely be easier. The 8 year old is patient but the just 5 year doesn't have a ton of patience and he is super short (39.75 inches without shoes) so it might be a struggle if we don't get a table. BUT I feel like if we don't do the Cantina we aren't doing a lot since we don't plan to do a lightsaber or droid.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

RomCom said:


> Our reservations is next Monday morning so we'll probably beat you there. 9 and 11 would definitely be easier. The 8 year old is patient but the just 5 year doesn't have a ton of patience and he is super short (39.75 inches without shoes) so it might be a struggle if we don't get a table. BUT I feel like if we don't do the Cantina we aren't doing a lot since we don't plan to do a lightsaber or droid.


We took our six-year-old yesterday (just turned six a month ago).  It's definitely not a particularly "kid-friendly" place, but I think it's the most interesting place in all of SWGE, so it was worth inconveniencing her for awhile for the rest of the group to experience it.  She liked DJ Rex and we went over and watched him for awhile, but mostly it was a "the adults want to see this, so you're just going to hang out here for a bit" type of situation.  I just asked her if she thought people should take their kids to the Cantina and she said, "Yeah!  It was cool."  There were other kids in there.

The lack of seating was the main issue.  She's an only child who gets dragged to a lot of high-end restaurants, so she's used to behaving herself and being patient in more "adult" surroundings, but normally we bring drawing stuff, activities, etc. for her.  There's just nowhere to do that kind of thing here. (I guess unless you luck into a booth?  I wouldn't plan on it.)  And I don't know any kid who likes to stand with no table to even use... She actually sat on the floor underneath our table for awhile (after I swiped a napkin around down there - it was only about 9am, so the floor didn't seem too dirty and wasn't sticky or anything).  If I was taking her again, I'd probably make sure I had a plastic bag that she could sit on if needed.  My other friend who took her kids said the jello stuff was a big hit with them (we didn't try it, but she did get the Jabba Juice drink).

We did all just get one drink instead of the two I got when I came kid-free.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

A few have said that the booths are usually held aside for large parties. What constitutes a large party? We are a family of 6 (2 adults, 2 teens, 2 kids) and I’m wondering if maybe we’ll luck out a get a booth


----------



## crystal1313

RomCom said:


> Our reservations is next Monday morning so we'll probably beat you there. 9 and 11 would definitely be easier. The 8 year old is patient but the just 5 year doesn't have a ton of patience and he is super short (39.75 inches without shoes) so it might be a struggle if we don't get a table. BUT I feel like if we don't do the Cantina we aren't doing a lot since we don't plan to do a lightsaber or droid.


We are not doing the lightsaber or droid either!  We go on Saturday-sorry keep thinking that is next week!  My DS9 is a young 9 and I am sure he will be over the Cantina in about 5 min.  But the rest of the day is all about the kids, and my DH and I really want to see the Cantina, so DS9 will have to deal!  LOL.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

I apologize for the delayed responses, but I haven't been able to get on Disboards with my iPhone or iPad. The popups are back for me after the system upgrade, and I get a constant redirect to "Comcast." Hugely frustrating. Anyway, back on my desktop ...



Daipew said:


> Thanks for that report CalifornaGirl!  The other post about crowds kind of bummed me out.  We going for a couple days on 16th, 17th, and 18th and we have 2 8am reservations so hoping that slot stays lower crowds!


I think those 8 am reservation periods are the way to go. We felt so fortunate to be in there early like that and with no crowds. I think it not being a MM helped, too. I'm sure you will love it, and definitely report back on your experience. 



SylviaL said:


> We were there last Thursday (6/6) from 8am -noon and had a similar experience to you (starting the day quite early). Maybe I was expecting too much from reading other people's trip reports, but the only enthusiastic CM was our waiter at Oga's who we saw very briefly (service is not that great). The CM at Dok Ondor's entrance was just twirling her holocron looking bored and when another CM asked about her shift, she sounded like she really didn't want to be there. I guess we were surprised because this was at the beginning of the day--I would expect it at the end of a shift, not beginning. Then, there was only one cashier inside and he was SLOW and seemed a bit stressed. When I asked him how he was doing, he was he wasn't supposed to be working there. Just strange.
> 
> My whole family had a blast. We felt lucky to be able to experience with relatively low crowds. It was fun chatting with people around us when we were waiting in line. There was a guy hanging out at the bathroom at Rose Tavern--I think he was planning to cut the line once they opened it up---I hope CMs look out for that. We loved Oga's. The atmosphere is amazing. Drinks were pretty good and kids loved the Oga's Obsession which was essentially jello (which they love, very expensive jello). We rode SR twice and that was enough. I felt like being the engineer was too stressful for me--I couldn't enjoy the ride because I felt like I had to watch out for the flashing buttons to push. Can't wait for ROTR!


So glad I wasn't alone in my strange CM encounters. We had one nice exchange with a guy cleaning up, but that's about it. I'm not sure whether they are instructed to be abrupt (which would be weird) or whether they are following some sort of script, but it was pretty un-Disney. No one was rude, they just weren't necessarily nice and friendly like we are used to. 



BigCheese said:


> Upon entering the land, do you recall if the CMs allowed folks to immediately go left (for Savi’s), or did they require the entire crowd to walk through the right hand side and filter into the First Order section?


It was so stressful, I wasn't paying attention. Sorry. I was just concentrating on getting through the wristband check without letting line-cutters in. 



NorthernCalMom said:


> Well, this would fit in with the theory mentioned elsewhere that people have been figuring out that there seems to be little enforcement of the 4 hr limit, hence crowd build up that gets worse throughout the rest of the day. Add to that what has been reported here about some people having been able to add others to their reservation if they missed the “add guest” button when making their free reservation and the new, more lenient policy about substituting group spots that might have otherwise fine unused, and you will get higher crowd levels. Probably still less that what’ll hit the land after June 23 and, worse, the crazy madhouse it’ll probably be once ROTR has finally opened...


I completely believe it. I spoke to people in line who'd been before and they specifically mentioned not having to leave. It's kind of a bummer, but hopefully those reading this board can get that early spot. We will be back in July and December when the gates open to the masses. If ROTR opens by the end of the year, I don't even want to think about the crowds. 



DisneyJamieCA said:


> A few have said that the booths are usually held aside for large parties. What constitutes a large party? We are a family of 6 (2 adults, 2 teens, 2 kids) and I’m wondering if maybe we’ll luck out a get a booth


We were a party of three and got a table. They were not being set aside as of the 8 am time slot last Friday. We were simply seated with another group of two. We had a great time meeting them and driving with our new friends at 8 in the morning, LOL.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Skyegirl1999 said:


> We took our six-year-old yesterday (just turned six a month ago).  It's definitely not a particularly "kid-friendly" place, but I think it's the most interesting place in all of SWGE, so it was worth inconveniencing her for awhile for the rest of the group to experience it.  She liked DJ Rex and we went over and watched him for awhile, but mostly it was a "the adults want to see this, so you're just going to hang out here for a bit" type of situation.  I just asked her if she thought people should take their kids to the Cantina and she said, "Yeah!  It was cool."  There were other kids in there.
> 
> The lack of seating was the main issue.  She's an only child who gets dragged to a lot of high-end restaurants, so she's used to behaving herself and being patient in more "adult" surroundings, but normally we bring drawing stuff, activities, etc. for her.  There's just nowhere to do that kind of thing here. (I guess unless you luck into a booth?  I wouldn't plan on it.)  And I don't know any kid who likes to stand with no table to even use... She actually sat on the floor underneath our table for awhile (after I swiped a napkin around down there - it was only about 9am, so the floor didn't seem too dirty and wasn't sticky or anything).  If I was taking her again, I'd probably make sure I had a plastic bag that she could sit on if needed.  My other friend who took her kids said the jello stuff was a big hit with them (we didn't try it, but she did get the Jabba Juice drink).
> 
> We did all just get one drink instead of the two I got when I came kid-free.


Thank you so much for all this! I really want to do the Cantina but we will have our 4-year-old with us. We will just get one drink each and jello for him and helpfully he can hang!


----------



## crystal1313

CaliforniaGirl09 said:


> I apologize for the delayed responses, but I haven't been able to get on Disboards with my iPhone or iPad. The popups are back for me after the system upgrade, and I get a constant redirect to "Comcast." Hugely frustrating. Anyway, back on my desktop ...


Glad I am not the only one getting that!  Beyond frustrating!!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

crystal1313 said:


> Glad I am not the only one getting that!  Beyond frustrating!!


I've been getting something worse... something NSFW!  I posted about it on the Technical Support page, and I'm hoping they'll fix it soon... in the meantime, I can only DIS from my computer.

I took a few pictures yesterday that I wanted to post here just to show where some stuff is, a few procedures, etc., but I can't post from my phone, now, so... oh well.


----------



## AliceGal

Just got back from a trip Friday 6-7 to Sunday 6-9. The park was just beautiful, everything was looking spiffy and the crowds were low. We had an amazing time in the rest of the park but our experience with Galaxy's Edge wasn't the best. 

We had an 8 to midnight reservation on Friday night. Our #1 priority was the Cantina. (Did not want to do a lightsaber or droid.) We lined up to get into the land about 7:40 and got in the check in line for the Cantina immediately, with no stopping or slacking. Aaaannnnnd we stayed in that line for 45 minutes before being told they were not going to take any more reservations. There were many, many people behind us too.  So that was a big drag. There were long lines for everything, even going into shops.  We waited 20 minutes to get the popcorn.  I was expecting it to be so much more lively with music and cast members interacting. We did have one fun CM who was sneaking  up on people with her tentacled beast--she was awesome.  During our wanderings and waiting in lines, we did not see one Stormtrooper, nor did we see any character interactions at all.  We did see Chewbacca walking through at a fast clip, and wow, he was really good but he was not interacting! The lines for the Falcon were fine and you could ride it several times. I was looking forward to hearing the John Williams score but I didn't hear that at all, anywhere. The fireworks were cool to watch by the Falcon but it was just weird and quiet. That would have been a good place for some John Williams Disney!  I hope we were just there on an off night, and I hate to say it, but we were bored and left early. 

If you are going during the reservation period and you want to go to the Cantina, get in line for the land super early and make sure you are at the front of the pack. May the Force be with you and may your experience be funner than ours. We were so excited, oh well.


----------



## cxr

Disney magic.      Here now they allowed small change to th reservation


----------



## pharmama

RomCom said:


> Our reservations is next Monday morning so we'll probably beat you there. 9 and 11 would definitely be easier. The 8 year old is patient but the just 5 year doesn't have a ton of patience and he is super short (39.75 inches without shoes) so it might be a struggle if we don't get a table. BUT I feel like if we don't do the Cantina we aren't doing a lot since we don't plan to do a lightsaber or droid.



I'm not sure if you mentioned his height because he'll be lost in a sea of rear ends if you don't have a table or because you're worried he can't ride the ride but just in case it was the latter I wanted to make sure you know Smuggler's Run has a 38" height limit so he'll be good to go on that.



crystal1313 said:


> Glad I am not the only one getting that!  Beyond frustrating!!



Add me to the list!  I'm also getting either Comcast (when on my home network which is Comcast) or AT&T (my provider) when on cellular on my phone and it's SO annoying!  I thought it was fixed last night when I didn't get any for several hours but then it happened again this morning.  Glad I'm not getting the NSFW ones though!


----------



## Lesley Wake

Ok, because I was procastinating at work, I made this map up (was also helping a friend): 

Pink - the 8am entrance path
Red - all the other entrance paths
Orange - Both paths
Yellow - Savi's Lightsabers
Light Blue - Droid Depot
Dark Blue - Cantina (very likely the line will already have extended further away from the entrance.


----------



## midnight star

Lesley Wake said:


> Ok, because I was procastinating at work, I made this map up (was also helping a friend):
> 
> Pink - the 8am entrance path
> Red - all the other entrance paths
> Orange - Both paths
> Yellow - Savi's Lightsabers
> Light Blue - Droid Depot
> Dark Blue - Cantina (very likely the line will already have extended further away from the entrance.
> 
> View attachment 408170


THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THIS.


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

AliceGal said:


> I was looking forward to hearing the John Williams score but I didn't hear that at all, anywhere.



I read somewhere that the music for the land was composed by someone else. The approximately 5 minute piece of John Williams music that was created for the land and released on iTunes was commissioned as "inspiration" for the land and the land's composer and does not actually play in its entirety anywhere anytime in Star Wars Galaxy's Edge. I suppose there may be snatches of John Williams - type music inevitably since his work is the inspiration, but I agree with you that I didn't really notice anything that stood out as sounding like his style. I guess when I return I will have to pay more attention to the music because sitting here a couple days later I realize I didn't find any of it all that memorable or even particularly notice it as I was taking in everything else during my visit.


----------



## crystal1313

WOW.  Long way to walk and hope people aren't jerks and cut in line!  (meaning from Critter country) We will try our best for Oga's.  If it happens, that would be amazing.  If not, we will just be happy to be there!


----------



## Lifeinabox

We decided to try for the Cantina tomorrow at 8am. Five us including 15, 11 and 4 year olds AND I need to rent an EVC for the first time so this is going to be very interesting.  Will report back in lines, seating and overall enjoyment for the kids, I hope...


----------



## alvernon90

longtimedisneylurker said:


> I read somewhere that the music for the land was composed by someone else. The approximately 5 minute piece of John Williams music that was created for the land and released on iTunes was commissioned as "inspiration" for the land and the land's composer and does not actually play in its entirety anywhere anytime in Star Wars Galaxy's Edge. I suppose there may be snatches of John Williams - type music inevitably since his work is the inspiration, but I agree with you that I didn't really notice anything that stood out as sounding like his style. I guess when I return I will have to pay more attention to the music because sitting here a couple days later I realize I didn't find any of it all that memorable or even particularly notice it as I was taking in everything else during my visit.



There is definitely John Williams music in Savi's workshop.


----------



## Piglet99645

I’ve been swamped with life and just spent two days in the parks.  Our reservation is tomorrow at 8 am.  I haven’t had time to keep up with this thread.  Does somebody want to tell me what to do?! We are a party of 5.  Two adults.  One special needs 18 yo (autism spectrum), a 13 yo and 9 yo.  Will go to launch bay as soon as we can at 6 am.   After that I have no idea how to best navigate our four hours.   Four of us are seasoned Disney folks and all of us Star Wars geeks.  

The ride is the priority.   Beyond that I’m clueless.  Help!


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

alvernon90 said:


> There is definitely John Williams music in Savi's workshop.



Oh yeah. I noticed that when I watched some YouTube videos. I wasn't noticing his stuff specifically when walking around and visiting the other locations. It must be there some though; it's not really Star Wars without some John Williams.


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

crystal1313 said:


> Glad I am not the only one getting that!  Beyond frustrating!!





Skyegirl1999 said:


> I've been getting something worse... something NSFW!  I posted about it on the Technical Support page, and I'm hoping they'll fix it soon... in the meantime, I can only DIS from my computer.
> 
> I took a few pictures yesterday that I wanted to post here just to show where some stuff is, a few procedures, etc., but I can't post from my phone, now, so... oh well.





pharmama said:


> I'm not sure if you mentioned his height because he'll be lost in a sea of rear ends if you don't have a table or because you're worried he can't ride the ride but just in case it was the latter I wanted to make sure you know Smuggler's Run has a 38" height limit so he'll be good to go on that.
> 
> 
> 
> Add me to the list!  I'm also getting either Comcast (when on my home network which is Comcast) or AT&T (my provider) when on cellular on my phone and it's SO annoying!  I thought it was fixed last night when I didn't get any for several hours but then it happened again this morning.  Glad I'm not getting the NSFW ones though!


I've posted on the technical board as well, but no response--which is even more frustrating. In one of the threads, I think I saw that the moderator was having problems, too! I'm really glad I'm not getting the "other" redirect. Yikes!


----------



## Lesley Wake

Piglet99645 said:


> I’ve been swamped with life and just spent two days in the parks.  Our reservation is tomorrow at 8 am.  I haven’t had time to keep up with this thread.  Does somebody want to tell me what to do?! We are a party of 5.  Two adults.  One special needs 18 yo (autism spectrum), a 13 yo and 9 yo.  Will go to launch bay as soon as we can at 6 am.   After that I have no idea how to best navigate our four hours.   Four of us are seasoned Disney folks and all of us Star Wars geeks.
> 
> The ride is the priority.   Beyond that I’m clueless.  Help!


Do you care about Oga's, Savi's (lightsaber), or Build a Droid? And will you be getting a DAS? Is your 18-yr old good in crowds, or do you want to avoid them?

If you want to do one of the first three options, you should do it first. If this is your only reservation, I also only recommend only one, as each take time for line-up and the experience itself, and you want to enjoy the land. If you don't care about doing any of those experiences, then I would say you can enter the land a bit more relaxed. Wait further back in the crowd or at the end. Don't do the ride in the beginning, as the line will be longer. Around 1 hr afterwards the line should drop; I have been waiting for times around 25 minutes. You guys should be able to do it a couple times via standby. 

If you are getting a DAS return time, you will need to stop at the kiosk. On Saturday night it was just inside the Big Thunder Trail (basically right outside of the tunnel you will enter through at 8am), but is portable, so could be moved (if you don't see a stand with Guest Services CMs, then ask a CM and they should be able to direct you). 

Besides that, wander the land. Pop into stores. Grab some food. Just savor the experience! Make sure to get anything essential done by 11, as that's when the next group comes in. You can probably leave any food or shopping in the Marketplace until then. 

Anyone else have other ideas?


----------



## Piglet99645

Lesley Wake said:


> Do you care about Oga's, Savi's (lightsaber), or Build a Droid? And will you be getting a DAS? Is your 18-yr old good in crowds, or do you want to avoid them?
> 
> If you want to do one of the first three options, you should do it first. If this is your only reservation, I also only recommend only one, as each take time for line-up and the experience itself, and you want to enjoy the land. If you don't care about doing any of those experiences, then I would say you can enter the land a bit more relaxed. Wait further back in the crowd or at the end. Don't do the ride in the beginning, as the line will be longer. Around 1 hr afterwards the line should drop; I have been waiting for times around 25 minutes. You guys should be able to do it a couple times via standby.
> 
> If you are getting a DAS return time, you will need to stop at the kiosk. On Saturday night it was just inside the Big Thunder Trail (basically right outside of the tunnel you will enter through at 8am), but is portable, so could be moved (if you don't see a stand with Guest Services CMs, then ask a CM and they should be able to direct you).
> 
> Besides that, wander the land. Pop into stores. Grab some food. Just savor the experience! Make sure to get anything essential done by 11, as that's when the next group comes in. You can probably leave any food or shopping in the Marketplace until then.
> 
> Anyone else have other ideas?




Thank you! 

Wait, what is DAS? What is Ogas? I’ll google.  

18 yo not good with crowds but manages Disney because he loves it.  We will likely break back at the hotel at noon.  I’m not too worried about it, but great question.  

No lightsabers for us, but might build a droid.  Definitely want to shop, eat, and do the ride.  We will do standby once then single rider if anybody wants to do multiple times.  We are single rider pros.  

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Piglet99645

Apparently this is the thread I’m looking for:

https://www.disboards.com/threads/official-star-wars-galaxys-edge-information-thread.3727093/Dis boards are hard to navigate in my phone!!


----------



## amyg1975

Can just one party member get in the line for Oga's Cantina to get in the queue and the rest of the group wander around?


----------



## GoldeneyezCA

RomCom said:


> Trying to decide if the Cantina is worth it. On one hand it looks super cool and it is my birthday BUT just worried that with kids it isn't really practical between having to arrive super early to get in and just the bar set-up. Has anyone done the Cantina with kids (5 and 8 for reference)


Hello, did the cantina for the first time for our 3rd and final reservation yesterday, Sun 6/9 at 8 am, with our 6 and 10 year olds.  We arrived at the park at 6:15 and were about 200 people back.  We let the kids sit by the stairs at Tomorrowland Terrace to save their legs from standing and were walked back around 7:45 am, as others reported.  (Lots of line-jumping occurred from people walking up through Tomorrowland Terrace and then just using the stairs to cut into the front of the line, BTW.)  DH waited about 20 min (edited, it wasn’t an hour) for the cantina, since we were too late to be in the first group but too near the front to get a text.  We were admitted to a standing-room only table in the cantina around 8:20 am, at which point DD6 was miserable because she'd been up since 5:15 am and had nowhere to sit for much of the last hour.

She perked up with a blue milk and the delicious lava roll (a cinnamon roll with what tasted like oreo cookie crumbles and raspberry sauce sprinkled across it), but I really felt bad for her and almost left, because not only was there nowhere for her to sit, but at 50" tall, she was only a little bit taller than the high-top table.  She could basically rest her head and arms on it = Not very comfy.  I did see some shorter countertops at the bar, and of course, the booths.  She and DD10 enjoyed DJ Rex, and we actually liked our food, though everything was ordered from the bar due to them being short-staffed.

Bottom line:  If we'd had seats, it would have made for a much different experience.   I wouldn’t subject her to that again at this age.  So, if you're going to try for the cantina with a little one, I'd get there VERY early, like 6 am, to have a better shot at seating.

ETA: After 3 trips to SWGE, my kids’ favorite experiences in SWGE were building lightsabers at Savi’s (we had a bunch of gift cards, thank goodness), being pilot (DD10) and gunner (DD6) on the Falcon, and learning Jedi mind tricks from Rey.  The lightsabers blew our droid budget, so we’ll do that some other time.  LOL


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Lesley Wake said:


> I was there Saturday afternoon. There is actually a large amount of shady space in the land with buildings, trees, etc. The ride queue is almost entirely indoors-the part outdoors is behind the Falcon so it ends up being pretty much in shade too (of course the sun changes position, but then it would just be patches of sun). The marketplace has fabric coverings so it is covered. Plus the stores have A/C and they are open to the walking area.
> 
> The worst area for sun would probably be the lines for Savi and Droid Depot. I would say even the Cantina line gets fairly good cover.


Thank you for this helpful information! I know it will be useful to many DISers with heat sensitive issues.


----------



## GoldeneyezCA

theluckyrabbit said:


> Thank you for this helpful information! I know it will be useful to many DISers with heat sensitive issues.


Another tip:  We bought lunch wraps yesterday at Ronto Roasters but couldn’t find covered seating since there are only a few tables.  We remembered the patio at Docking Bay 7 and were happy to find several covered tables available there, since most people were eating inside.  YMMV, of course, depending on the crowds.


----------



## hngo003

For those who had a 8am reservation, when is the best time to be at the Disneyland to have the best chance of getting into cantina? I’ve been reading various reviews and still can’t figure out what time would be best. I’ll be staying at the hotel across the street from the park and want be there as early as possible to be able to get into the cantina during the reservation period.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

hngo003 said:


> For those who had a 8am reservation, when is the best time to be at the Disneyland to have the best chance of getting into cantina? I’ve been reading various reviews and still can’t figure out what time would be best. I’ll be staying at the hotel across the street from the park and want be there as early as possible to be able to get into the cantina during the reservation period.


We got into the park at like 6:50, went straight to Launch Bay and then got in line, and I walked purposefully once they let us in.  My “your estimated wait time is 45 minutes” text came through at 8:07, and my “please return to the line” text came through at 9:06. 

Make sure you’re prepared to make a HARD right and loop backwards - some people walked straight to the Cantina and didn’t realize the line already wrapped around, so they fell behind dozens (if not hundreds) of people.


----------



## GoldeneyezCA

If you’re relatively fit/ a fast walker, you want to be through security and at the DL gate no later than 6:15-6:30 to _guarantee_ entry to cantina or Savi’s.  We did two 8 am’s and were successful with those entry times, even with a slower-moving 6 year old.  If you’re in the first 300-400 people or so, you should get to do what you want.  Beyond that, it will likely be a more stressful and uncertain experience, because if you arrive at 7 am or later,  they may have cut off the line by the time you get into the land.  The line grows exponentially starting around 7 am.  Also, yesterday, the CM had an orange flag and was loudly directing people to the cantina, and a lot of people followed who may not have been headed that way initially, LOL.

You need to allow some time cushion for people moving faster than you are, people who pass you because they know exactly where they’re going due to prior visits, and 1-2 checkpoints to check wristbands, all while others may be streaming past you.  But I want to reassure you that once you’ve accomplished your goal activity, you will have plenty of time for everything else, especially with the 8 am time slot.


----------



## midnight star

The reports of the slightly higher crowds, and me having an 11am reservation are making me a little nervous....thanks @Lesley Wake for posting that map earlier. Our 3 main goals are Cantina, Droid, Ride. I already told my aunt she may have to build my droid for me if I take a long time putting our names down lol.


----------



## smartlabelprint

midnight star said:


> The reports of the slightly higher crowds, and me having an 11am reservation are making me a little nervous....thanks @Lesley Wake for posting that map earlier. Our 3 main goals are Cantina, Droid, Ride. I already told my aunt she may have to build my droid for me if I take a long time putting our names down lol.


You could save your droid for a different trip. Making it seems like half the fun!


----------



## crystal1313

midnight star said:


> The reports of the slightly higher crowds, and me having an 11am reservation are making me a little nervous....thanks @Lesley Wake for posting that map earlier. Our 3 main goals are Cantina, Droid, Ride. I already told my aunt she may have to build my droid for me if I take a long time putting our names down lol.


Making me nervous too! Now I’m worried about the hard right!?! I thought you followed a CM with a flag for the cantina. Maybe the hard right is only for the 8am time slot. We have 11-3 also. Going to hang out around hungry bear starting about 10-10:15


----------



## Skyegirl1999

crystal1313 said:


> Making me nervous too! No I’m worried about the hard right!?! I thought you followed a CM with a flag for the cantina. Maybe the hard right is only for the 8am time slot. We have 11-3 also. Going to hang out around hungry bear starting about 10-10:15


Yeah, I was responding to someone with the 8am slot.  I added a green line to @Lesley Wake’s nice visual to show where the 8am line on Sunday ended up.  That’s the “hard right” that took some people by surprise.


----------



## mrsxsparrow

DisneyJamieCA said:


> A few have said that the booths are usually held aside for large parties. What constitutes a large party? We are a family of 6 (2 adults, 2 teens, 2 kids) and I’m wondering if maybe we’ll luck out a get a booth



We went Sunday morning, in the first wave of people. We were a party of five and were initially were given a standing table, even with a variety of booths open. My dad was with us and recently had a knee replacement -- after standing for two and a half hours while checking in/waiting to be walked over he was having a hard time. I explained this to the CM who had walked us to the table and she was able to move us to a booth, which we ended up sharing with another party of two and a party of four. I think it depends much more on your timing and the sizes of the parties that are already inside than anything else.


----------



## crystal1313

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Yeah, I was responding to someone with the 8am slot.  I added a green line to @Lesley Wake’s nice visual to show where the 8am line on Sunday ended up.  That’s the “hard right” that took some people by surprise.View attachment 408261


Thank you!!


----------



## Trevler

mrsxsparrow said:


> We went Sunday morning, in the first wave of people. We were a party of five and were initially were given a standing table, even with a variety of booths open. My dad was with us and recently had a knee replacement -- after standing for two and a half hours while checking in/waiting to be walked over he was having a hard time. I explained this to the CM who had walked us to the table and she was able to move us to a booth, which we ended up sharing with another party of two and a party of four. I think it depends much more on your timing and the sizes of the parties that are already inside than anything else.



It's def. a luck thing, normally. We were placed at a standing table, but a booth opened up near us soon after we arrived. My friend asked a CM if we could move, and the CM said we had to stay were we were placed, and that the booth is a 'lucky roll'.


----------



## TarotFox

I have an 8pm reservation tomorrow. First priority is Savi. With the weather this week, I won't be able to wait outside for very long. I have a heat condition and nearly passed out today when it hit the peak. Do you guys think there's any chance of getting in to Savi's?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Skyegirl1999 said:


> We got into the park at like 6:50, went straight to Launch Bay and then got in line, and I walked purposefully once they let us in.  My “your estimated wait time is 45 minutes” text came through at 8:07, and my “please return to the line” text came through at 9:06.
> 
> Make sure you’re prepared to make a HARD right and loop backwards - some people walked straight to the Cantina and didn’t realize the line already wrapped around, so they fell behind dozens (if not hundreds) of people.





Skyegirl1999 said:


> Yeah, I was responding to someone with the 8am slot.  I added a green line to @Lesley Wake’s nice visual to show where the 8am line on Sunday ended up.  That’s the “hard right” that took some people by surprise.View attachment 408261


Thank you for this information! How do you know when to make the hard right? Just follow everyone else or is there another clue?


----------



## Elias1901

I have a question about the lightsaber experience... I know if you don't plan on making (and paying) for a saber, you aren't getting in... I would like to build one but my friend that's travelling with me can't justify the price for one of his own. However, he wouldn't mind observing the process. So, that said, if I am going in to make one... could he come along and watch since he's with me? Or would he be made to stay outside? Is there anything particular you have to say if someone in your party does not wish to participate (and pay) but would like to remain with you for the experience??


----------



## longtimedisneylurker

Elias1901 said:


> I have a question about the lightsaber experience... I know if you don't plan on making (and paying) for a saber, you aren't getting in... I would like to build one but my friend that's travelling with me can't justify the price for one of his own. However, he wouldn't mind observing the process. So, that said, if I am going in to make one... could he come along and watch since he's with me? Or would he be made to stay outside? Is there anything particular you have to say if someone in your party does not wish to participate (and pay) but would like to remain with you for the experience??



The person making the lightsaber may be accompanied by one other non-paying guest.


----------



## mrsxsparrow

Elias1901 said:


> I have a question about the lightsaber experience... I know if you don't plan on making (and paying) for a saber, you aren't getting in... I would like to build one but my friend that's travelling with me can't justify the price for one of his own. However, he wouldn't mind observing the process. So, that said, if I am going in to make one... could he come along and watch since he's with me? Or would he be made to stay outside? Is there anything particular you have to say if someone in your party does not wish to participate (and pay) but would like to remain with you for the experience??



When we were there this weekend, we were told each person making a lightsaber was allowed one guest to watch, and more if there was space. We had three "observers" in our group and two builders, and it wasn't a problem at all.


----------



## Lesley Wake

TarotFox said:


> I have an 8pm reservation tomorrow. First priority is Savi. With the weather this week, I won't be able to wait outside for very long. I have a heat condition and nearly passed out today when it hit the peak. Do you guys think there's any chance of getting in to Savi's?


Unfortunately I’m probably going to say no. You will need to wait outside in the queue to get into the land for about 1-hr. The sun is still out then. And then you will also be waiting outside to pay for the lightsaber. Based on the heat advisory too, it’s going to be intense today even in the late afternoon/evening. You can always attempt it, but I wouldn’t want to start feeling sick and then ruin the rest of the GE experience!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

theluckyrabbit said:


> Thank you for this information! How do you know when to make the hard right? Just follow everyone else or is there another clue?


I don’t think you’d miss it if you know it’s an option; it just seems a little counterintuitive to walk AWAY from the Cantina to get in line, you know?  So some people seemed to  get confused and just made a beeline FOR the Cantina and lost valuable ground in the line.  

If you’re following directions and the crowd and don’t get thrown off by heading the “wrong” direction, it shouldn’t be an issue.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I don’t think you’d miss it if you know it’s an option; it just seems a little counterintuitive to walk AWAY from the Cantina to get in line, you know?  So some people seemed to  get confused and just made a beeline FOR the Cantina and lost valuable ground in the line.
> 
> If you’re following directions and the crowd and don’t get thrown off by heading the “wrong” direction, it shouldn’t be an issue.


Thank you! I thought it might be something like that. It's so weird being very used to DL and being able to visualize most things, but with GE, I'm trying to plan and visualize for a place I haven't seen yet!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

theluckyrabbit said:


> Thank you! I thought it might be something like that. It's so weird being very used to DL and being able to visualize most things, but with GE, I'm trying to plan and visualize for a place I haven't seen yet!



I feel the same way. I am not used to feeling so lost about something in Disneyland! And I still feel a little confused about the hard right despite looking the diagrams provided in this thread. Hopefully there is CM with a flag to show us. 

Is the problem people are having is walking straight up the Cantina without realizing there is a line that ends much further back?


----------



## Trevler

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I feel the same way. I am not used to feeling so lost about something in Disneyland! And I still feel a little confused about the hard right despite looking the diagrams provided in this thread. Hopefully there is CM with a flag to show us.
> 
> Is the problem people are having is walking straight up the Cantina without realizing there is a line that ends much further back?


It is confusing, but there are CMs there to guide you- if you just stick with the crowd you should be okay.


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

longtimedisneylurker said:


> Oh yeah. I noticed that when I watched some YouTube videos. I wasn't noticing his stuff specifically when walking around and visiting the other locations. It must be there some though; it's not really Star Wars without some John Williams.



The John Wiliams group did the music for BSO.   It's meant to be more of a background noise in certain spots; after all, you don't get music at your local outdoor mall, right?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

KPeterso said:


> We went on Friday morning 8-12 time slot. Loved having the early time slot and only having 1 overlap period.
> 
> We put our name in at Oga's right away and were told 45 minutes. So we headed off and took pictures by the Millennium Falcon and then built droids. As we were finishing our droids, we got the text for Oga's so we went over there and got in with a short wait. We tried the Hyperdrive which is one of the non-alcoholic drinks and really tasty! We then rode the Millennium Falcon 3 times in the next hour or so. Our wait was mostly spent walking up the ramps in the queue. Our last time ride we got in the line about 10:50 AM and when we got off the hoards from the next group were coming in. Glad we got to ride 3 times and got to try out all of the positions. We spent some time then wandering the marketplace area and eventually over to the resistance area before exiting about 11:30-11:45 by Hungry Bear. We had seen all we wanted to see and headed out.
> 
> The reservations really made it very nice and easy to see everything. But it was noticeably more crowded at 11 when the next group of reservations arrived!


Glad you had a good visit! Did you need to use DAS at all?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Is the problem people are having is walking straight up the Cantina without realizing there is a line that ends much further back?


Yes.  It’s really not a big issue; it was just something I noticed that affected a small group of people.  

One of them happened to be someone who’d been right next to me as we were scanning our bracelets into the land (I’d complimented her unique dress), so I noted her pause as the line veered right, turn towards the Cantina, approach it, talk to a CM, turn around, and realize she needed to join the line that now looped away from the Cantina.  She ended up way behind me.  Certainly the VAST majority of the people just followed the line with no issue, but with her in mind, I mentioned the “you may have to walk away from the Cantina to get into the Cantina line” possibility...


----------



## KPeterso

theluckyrabbit said:


> Glad you had a good visit! Did you need to use DAS at all?



No DAS for us. We only get a wheelchair for mobility issues for my Mom.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

KPeterso said:


> No DAS for us. We only get a wheelchair for mobility issues for my Mom.


Did CMs issue return times at the ride or did you not need them?


----------



## KPeterso

theluckyrabbit said:


> Did CMs issue return times at the ride or did you not need them?



We did not need them. There are ramps in the queue and could be done with a wheelchair (but some would be tough as they are kind of steep). The ride was walk on by the time we got to it. The one time we walked all the way into the preshow without stopping.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

KPeterso said:


> We did not need them. There are ramps in the queue and could be done with a wheelchair (but some would be tough as they are kind of steep). The ride was walk on by the time we got to it. The one time we walked all the way into the preshow without stopping.


This is good news for others who will be visiting with a wheelchair!


----------



## Lifeinabox

Lifeinabox said:


> We decided to try for the Cantina tomorrow at 8am. Five us including 15, 11 and 4 year olds AND I need to rent an EVC for the first time so this is going to be very interesting.  Will report back in lines, seating and overall enjoyment for the kids, I hope...


Ok, even without having experienced the other time slots, 8am is the way to go.  It felt half empty and even less so in the 10-11am period.  We left around 11:30 as the next group came in and I felt the crowds as I’d say 1/4 of the 8am crowd was still in the land.

Even thought we left our hotel (Paradise Pier) at 6:30am, we didn’t get to the line until 7:30am.  Takes that long with the walk, Downtown Disney security check and trekking Launch Bay.  I thought we were screwed out of the Cantina as we were 2/3 back.

Lo and behold we still followed the crowd and hung a right towards the Cantina queue. As others mentioned, it wraps along Kylo Ren’s tie fighter on down.


----------



## BigCheese

Lesley Wake said:


> Ok, because I was procastinating at work, I made this map up (was also helping a friend):
> 
> Pink - the 8am entrance path
> Red - all the other entrance paths
> Orange - Both paths
> Yellow - Savi's Lightsabers
> Light Blue - Droid Depot
> Dark Blue - Cantina (very likely the line will already have extended further away from the entrance.



Great map!  For the 8AM entry, do they let guests who want to do Savi’s first go from the “pink” path to the “red” path to the “yellow” in order to get to Savi’s, or do guests have to go from “pink” to “orange” and go the long way around to get there?  Stories from this past Sunday’s 8am experience sounded like at first the CMs made those in front of the pack take the long way around but then ended up letting folks in the middle of the pack cut through to Savi’s where the pink/red intersect in your map (which then led to chaos based on the reports from that day in this thread).


----------



## RomCom

In in


Lifeinabox said:


> Ok, even without having experienced the other time slots, 8am is the way to go.  It felt half empty and even less so in the 10-11am period.  We left around 11:30 as the next group came in and I felt the crowds as I’d say 1/4 of the 8am crowd was still in the land.
> Even thought we left our hotel (Paradise Pier) at 6:30am, we didn’t get to the line until 7:30am.  Takes that long with the walk, Downtown Disney security check and trekking Launch Bay.  I thought we were screwed out of the Cantina as we were 2/3 back.
> Lo and behold we still followed the crowd and hung a right towards the Cantina queue. As others mentioned, it wraps along Kylo Ren’s tie fighter on down.



How long was your wait to get reservations and then your return time? Was it a good experience for your group? I want all the details, lol.


----------



## Dznefreek

For those of us in central Florida awaiting our turn . . . 
Thanks!


----------



## pblack

Have you looked in the Official Superthread? There are photos posted in there. Click on the most recent page and work your way back.


----------



## Dznefreek

Yes but I was hoping for an all photos thread without the reviews and such . . . . 
Thanks!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

If you go on Instagram and search Galaxy’s Edge, you can see tons of photos.


----------



## Lifeinabox

RomCom said:


> In in
> 
> 
> How long was your wait to get reservations and then your return time? Was it a good experience for your group? I want all the details, lol.


Wait was only 10 min to leave our phone number.  Return time was quoted as 60 min and it was right around that time we got our text.  Experience was ok.  Like I said, we sat at a booth, which is removed from the bar action.  Not a whole lot to look at other than the DJ.  My son picked up the Ahsoka Legacy Lightsaber so wasn’t in the mood to spend a whole lot more.  We only got two drinks and the kids water, lol.  Family was anxious to see the remaining parts before the 11am crowd came in and of course head out to the rest of DL.  Hope that helps!


----------



## upbeatred

We have an 8:00 pm reservation on Saturday night.  Should we just cross Oga's Cantina off our list?  It sounds like it is all pretty crowded at night with people staying beyond their time slot.  Any advice is appreciated. Thank you!!


----------



## Trevler

We were able to on Sunday Night. I had a friend weave through the crowd to get a good spot in line. At around 8:15 she made the reservation. they called us at 9 and then we waited about 30 more minutes to go in. When we got out of the cantina, the land was empty.


----------



## cinderlexa's mom

EMH before GE.

I’d like to try to ride PP during EMH prior to entering GE around 8AM.

Any recent reports on what time the GE line moved from the Nemo/Matterhorn area over to Fantasyland?

Would it be better to grab my wristband & then proceed to the Hub for the normal EMH rope drop or can I walk behind Matterhorn to PP?

Trying to get near the front of PP line during EMH.


----------



## Hojoanaheim

Try going to the Cantina right when you get into SWGE. My friend went yesterday and got called about 1 hour after she made the reservation. Then had to wait 20 more minutes to get in. They should have spots available for each reservation time. 

PS I went 1.5 hours before my reservation time ended and was not able to get in. 

HTH, 
Kriss


----------



## Piglet99645

amyg1975 said:


> Can just one party member get in the line for Oga's Cantina to get in the queue and the rest of the group wander around?


Yes.  I was there today and cast members were announcing that.


----------



## Piglet99645

We are from Alaska and found the heat in SWGE almost unbearable.   There’s very little green space and a lot of cement which is great for immersion but not for the heat.  Even in the shade we were wilting.  

I hope eventually they put in some misters like at Universal.  

If you want to see the cantina get your wristband and don’t be tempted to do rides before getting in line to wait to enter SWGE.  IT was very organized but still a horde of people all going to the same place.


----------



## SomeGuyInOz

My mate and I just went for my third visit yesterday (Monday).  My other two visits were 1700-2100, but this one was 1400-1800.  Unlike my previous visits, this time we entered SW:GE a few minutes after the start of our reservation time.  It was really nice just casually walking in without the crowds.  I expected we had probably missed our chance to go to Oga's Cantina, but we walked over there anyway.  I was pleasantly surprised to find no line for the reservations, unlike my last time when the line stretched out into Fantasyland!  We made our reservation and received an estimated return time of 3h15, with no guarantee of getting in.  But we did get in, just under 3 hours later!  I don't know why, but the land was really quiet during this visit.  There were really no lines for any of the shops and Smuggler's Run was a walk on for much of the time.  We even got to be pilots with no other crew on board one time!!  So much fun


----------



## dreeger

From this past Saturday,  6/8


----------



## Lifeinabox

SomeGuyInOz said:


> My mate and I just went for my third visit yesterday (Monday).  My other two visits were 1700-2100, but this one was 1400-1800.  Unlike my previous visits, this time we entered SW:GE a few minutes after the start of our reservation time.  It was really nice just casually walking in without the crowds.  I expected we had probably missed our chance to go to Oga's Cantina, but we walked over there anyway.  I was pleasantly surprised to find no line for the reservations, unlike my last time when the line stretched out into Fantasyland!  We made our reservation and received an estimated return time of 3h15, with no guarantee of getting in.  But we did get in, just under 3 hours later!  I don't know why, but the land was really quiet during this visit.  There were really no lines for any of the shops and Smuggler's Run was a walk on for much of the time.  We even got to be pilots with no other crew on board one time!!  So much fun


Maybe the 100 degree weather had something to with it?!


----------



## midnight star

Have the droid backpacks been restocked? I saw a few pages ago they were sold out. I'll still get a droid without one, but will hopefully be able to get a backpack. I don't want to lug that box around all day.


----------



## crystal1313

Do the counter service places in SWGE give you free ice water like elsewhere in the park?


----------



## Skyegirl1999

crystal1313 said:


> Do the counter service places in SWGE give you free ice water like elsewhere in the park?


Yes, Docking Bay 7 did.  They had them sitting out pre-filled like other places do.


----------



## crystal1313

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Yes, Docking Bay 7 did.  They had them sitting out pre-filled like other places do.


Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## smartlabelprint

cinderlexa's mom said:


> EMH before GE.
> 
> I’d like to try to ride PP during EMH prior to entering GE around 8AM.
> 
> Any recent reports on what time the GE line moved from the Nemo/Matterhorn area over to Fantasyland?
> 
> Would it be better to grab my wristband & then proceed to the Hub for the normal EMH rope drop or can I walk behind Matterhorn to PP?
> 
> Trying to get near the front of PP line during EMH.


Don’t go to rope drop.


----------



## RachelleBeaney

Sorry if this has been asked already (I didn't want to read through all 183 pages here) but does anyway have any insider tips about when Rise of the Resistance may open at Disneyland? We will be visiting between 3 - 11 October and are REALLY hoping that it's open by then. Any rumours anyone has heard would be welcome!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Astylla said:


> While inine for my 8am reservation by Red Rose just so happens I was standing in front of some of the development/imagineer team and they discussed Rise. Basically they have nailed down what the technical issues are but fixing them is a whole other issue. They said earliest would likely be the end of this year but more likely next year first quarter.





RachelleBeaney said:


> Sorry if this has been asked already (I didn't want to read through all 183 pages here) but does anyway have any insider tips about when Rise of the Resistance may open at Disneyland? We will be visiting between 3 - 11 October and are REALLY hoping that it's open by then. Any rumours anyone has heard would be welcome!


The first quote is probably the latest news anyone has posted in this thread about ROTR's opening, but it isn't really startling news. Similar rumors have been floating around out there.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Dznefreek said:


> For those of us in central Florida awaiting our turn . . .
> Thanks!





Dznefreek said:


> Yes but I was hoping for an all photos thread without the reviews and such . . . .
> Thanks!


Almost all the SWGE threads are being put into the Superthread so that people only have to search for information in one thread, not through page after page across this forum. There are photos in the Superthread, but as pp have suggested, Instagram would probably be a better place to look for only photos without any reviews.


----------



## Donaldb112

Apologies if this has been asked already, but does anyone know if there is an official "backstory" for the reason you can see the fireworks in SW:GE?


----------



## msteddom

From what I understand, there is no official backstory, but CMs describe the fireworks as a "battle".


----------



## rteetz

theluckyrabbit said:


> The first quote is probably the latest news anyone has posted in this thread about ROTR's opening, but it isn't really startling news. Similar rumors have been floating around out there.


Just to note Disney hasn't changed their tone yet and says it will open this year.


----------



## rteetz

Dznefreek said:


> For those of us in central Florida awaiting our turn . . .
> Thanks!


For everything and anything SWGE visit the Star Wars Galaxy's Edge Subforum on Theme Parks Attractions and Strategies. We have threads for dining, merch, reviews, attractions, and much more.


----------



## Dznefreek

rteetz said:


> For everything and anything SWGE visit the Star Wars Galaxy's Edge Subforum on Theme Parks Attractions and Strategies. We have threads for dining, merch, reviews, attractions, and much more.


Thanks but I just want a thread dedicated to pictures. I am not really interested in all the other info.


----------



## rteetz

Dznefreek said:


> Thanks but I just want a thread dedicated to pictures. I am not really interested in all the other info.


Plenty of pictures in all of those threads. There is no one single thread that is just photos and no words.


----------



## Sunnywho

On Monday near the front of the 5 pm entry line, just as they were about to release everyone, a woman fainted. They delayed until she was helped and they had two cast members in front of her so she wouldn't be trampled. She was sitting up by then. It was really hot. Galaxy's Edge was awesome! Cantina, Millennium Falcon ride, dinner at the Docking bay, and my son had a cool interaction with Vi Moradi. Blue milk is good, green was not.


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

msteddom said:


> From what I understand, there is no official backstory, but CMs describe the fireworks as a "battle".



DD says that Oga is celebrating


----------



## handyl03

midnight star said:


> Have the droid backpacks been restocked? I saw a few pages ago they were sold out. I'll still get a droid without one, but will hopefully be able to get a backpack. I don't want to lug that box around all day.


No droid backpacks this morning at the 8am-12pm time slot. We were also told which droid colors were not available before entering the shop to build. The metal gift cards are also out of stock as are the black crystals for the holocrons. When we asked when things were expected to be back in stock we were told they didn’t know. Docking Bay 7 doesn’t start serving the lunch menu offerings until 10am - we had heard it was both menus available in the morning but that wasn’t true. The sporks have been replaced with regular metal forks.


----------



## WonkaKid

I was at DL this morning. While I waited at the gate for the park to open, someone I'm acquainted with told me that he saw a guest swipe a whole map-holder full of the commemorative maps (when they were still available -- probably about 150 of them or so). He slipped them into a Disney bag and then made his way into the park. As you can all imagine, this did not sit well with CMs or security. It wasn't long until they caught up with him and had him surrender the maps. In a case like that, my strong suspicion is that the guy had plans to sell them on eBay. In several recent listings, I've seen them priced at around $8. That's not much but if you have a few hundred of them to sell, suddenly that becomes a considerable amount of cash. I don't like that. They were put out so all guests could have one or two. Not for a guest to cash in. As you all know, they were limited. When someone takes that many, if means that many other guests will never get one (unless they buy one on eBay). Glad that he was caught and the maps were recovered.


----------



## socaldisneylover

THE STUPIDITY BURNS!!!  OK, so the premier ride was having problems, and it's opening had to be delayed.  A case could be easily made that this unfortunate circumstance was out of Disney's control.  But Merchandising?  That is Disney's freaking bag!!  You have a captive audience willing to spend $$$$$$ and items are never in stock?  GE had been known for several years, and that wasn't enough time to be sure there was a couple month supply ready for the opening?

And this is during the much quieter reservation period, when GE has sometimes been less crowded.  That will not be the case in under 2 weeks.  It does not seem like they're worried.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

socaldisneylover said:


> THE STUPIDITY BURNS!!!  OK, so the premier ride was having problems, and it's opening had to be delayed.  A case could be easily made that this unfortunate circumstance was out of Disney's control.  But Merchandising?  That is Disney's freaking bag!!  You have a captive audience willing to spend $$$$$$ and items are never in stock?  GE had been known for several years, and that wasn't enough time to be sure there was a couple month supply ready for the opening?
> 
> And this is during the much quieter reservation period, when GE has sometimes been less crowded.  That will not be the case in under 2 weeks.  It does not seem like they're worried.


I imagine it’s a case of not knowing what is going to be popular and sell out until it does. I imagine they make good guesses but they don’t want a warehouse full of metal gift cards if they don’t sell that many. I am curious which droid colors are sold out.

That said, I really want one of those metal gift cards! Hope they are back in stock by June 23!


----------



## LizzyS

I know people complain about merchandise inventory when it first comes out, but it seems like Disney generally figures out what's flying off the shelves and those items are readily available later on, no?  I know it's frustrating if you're there and want it right then, but that's life.


----------



## RomCom

Also I think they like the scarcity to some degree.  If things are seen as hard to find or running out people are more likely to scoop up everything they see they like for fear of missing out.


----------



## EmJ

RomCom said:


> Also I think they like the scarcity to some degree.  If things are seen as hard to find or running out people are more likely to scoop up everything they see they like for fear of missing out.


Scarcity creates demand


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

I’m hoping the droid backpacks will be back when I’m there on the 21st. Crossing my fingers....


----------



## midnight star

gypsy_at_heart said:


> I’m hoping the droid backpacks will be back when I’m there on the 21st. Crossing my fingers....


Me too! If not, I'll just go back a different day when they are restocked and pick one up!


----------



## stagemomto3

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> I imagine it’s a case of not knowing what is going to be popular and sell out until it does. I imagine they make good guesses but they don’t want a warehouse full of metal gift cards if they don’t sell that many. I am curious which droid colors are sold out.
> 
> That said, I really want one of those metal gift cards! Hope they are back in stock by June 23!


I’ve seen several of the metal gift cards being sold on eBay with no currency included… So it seems like they may have just been taken from the store and not loaded.


----------



## socaldisneylover

stagemomto3 said:


> I’ve seen several of the metal gift cards being sold on eBay with no currency included… So it seems like they may have just been taken from the store and not loaded.


More likely the money on them was already used.


----------



## Lesley Wake

socaldisneylover said:


> More likely the money on them was already used.


Or transferred onto another plastic card.


----------



## ten6mom

I went Saturday morning 0800-1200 and they allowed me to buy two (I wanted three) of the metal gift cards.  I am saving them as gifts to my kids but of course I'll have them transfer the balances to a plastic one first and save the metal part as a souvenir.


----------



## Astylla

Sunnywho said:


> On Monday near the front of the 5 pm entry line, just as they were about to release everyone, a woman fainted. They delayed until she was helped and they had two cast members in front of her so she wouldn't be trampled. She was sitting up by then. It was really hot. Galaxy's Edge was awesome! Cantina, Millennium Falcon ride, dinner at the Docking bay, and my son had a cool interaction with Vi Moradi. Blue milk is good, green was not.



This woman is actually part of a Facebook group I'm in and applauded all the cast members and others that offered help. They even rescheduled the time slot so their party could enjoy GE later.


----------



## BDK33

Hello all,

I’ll be in LA for work so I was hoping to visit DL the Monday after D23. Any idea how crowds are effected following D23? Not sure if D23 has a major impact on the parks the days after it ends.

Tia


----------



## ImDMous

The metal gift cards are sold out all the time generally.  If you are lucky enough to be in the store when they get a box of them, they will sell them all immediately.  I was there last Saturday morning just milling around looking at souvenirs.  One of the cast members announced they had a box of gift cards (50 in a box) and told people if they wanted one to make a separate line.  About half the people in the store got in it and they were gone.  Just luck of the draw to be there when they "find" a box.  I'm not sure if they "find" a box once every time slot or they truly did get one in a shipment that morning.  If they have them when you're there, you should get one.  They're pretty cool!


----------



## Weedy

Universal Orlando wait time for 
10 hours!!! For Hagrid Coaster on opening day.  Disneyland did a much better job of controlling crowds. 
Wonder how it will be once reservations are gone??
And will it be this crazy at WDW when Star Wars Land opens 
https://www.mynews13.com/fl/orlando...13/universals-news-ride-hagrid-coaster-debuts


----------



## lurkergirl

I'm not sure why BuzzFeed would be the first to report this, but here you go: D23 Expo 2019 Merchandise!

An official link from D23, it's laid out much better.   D23 Expo 2019 Merchandise


----------



## kristenabelle

lurkergirl said:


> I'm not sure why BuzzFeed would be the first to report this, but here you go: D23 Expo 2019 Merchandise!



Oooh can't wait to look! I was bummed after getting the last sorcerer update with minimal info. THIS is the content I want 

EDIT: I NEED that Dapper hat. So cute. We're getting closer!!


----------



## lurkergirl

kristenabelle said:


> Oooh can't wait to look! I was bummed after getting the last sorcerer update with minimal info. THIS is the content I want



You mean the information about the cel wasn't enough for you? 
(I kid, I kid - the email made me laugh out loud and then we started to contemplate buying it, Disney knows us SO well!)


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

ten6mom said:


> I went Saturday morning 0800-1200 and they allowed me to buy two (I wanted three) of the metal gift cards.  I am saving them as gifts to my kids but of course I'll have them transfer the balances to a plastic one first and save the metal part as a souvenir.



DH sent DD the money to buy him a metal GC, and wants her to use the GC to pick him up the other Holocron and other crystals he didn't buy.  Told her to get a shoulder porg with the leftover.  She is thrilled.  She runs a Porg sanctuary, you know.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Jhoe247 said:


> So this will be my first expo, and my first trip to Disneyland. Originally I was only planning on going to the expo on Friday and Saturday (assuming parks and resorts was going to be held then) and keep Sunday as a theme park day. Now of course the parks panel is on Sunday. Does anyone have any suggestions on if I should keep it as a park day or get a Sunday ticket? Would I be able to switch my Saturday ticket to sunday? Any suggestions are appreciated!


Is it possible to add a day to your trip and do your park day on Thursday? Or to do a multiple park days in shorter periods? We know people who manage to fit in a surprising amount of park time during their Expo days -- both during and after Expo hours.


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

Weedy said:


> Universal Orlando wait time for
> 10 hours!!! For Hagrid Coaster on opening day.  Disneyland did a much better job of controlling crowds.
> Wonder how it will be once reservations are gone??
> And will it be this crazy at WDW when Star Wars Land opens
> https://www.mynews13.com/fl/orlando...13/universals-news-ride-hagrid-coaster-debuts




Which is why I think Disney is smart, about the way they opened SWGE in CA. I really wish they would do that here in FL, maybe make 2/3 of the reservations for hotel guests, and 1/3 for non-hotel, 30 days out. Makes some people mad online, but better than people losing their heads at the parks because of the waits. 

I do think they need to do at least two lightsaber building rooms, and at least two cantinas (different themes) at WDW.  Those are the biggest tie-ups in DL


----------



## BadPinkTink

Bianca and Bernard said:


> DH sent DD the money to buy him a metal GC, and wants her to use the GC to pick him up the other Holocron and other crystals he didn't buy.  Told her to get a shoulder porg with the leftover.  She is thrilled.  She runs a Porg sanctuary, you know.



where does this particular Gatherer reside in Batuu? I would love to chat about her porg sanctuary as porgs are native to my planet Hibernia


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

BadPinkTink said:


> where does this particular Gatherer reside in Batuu? I would love to chat about her porg sanctuary as porgs are native to my planet Hibernia



She's a Gatherer, selling scrap metal at Savi's for credits so she can buy feed for her 1500 Porgs..

(And if Porgs were, say, like dogs, on planet Earth, she would probably do so, instead of slaving away at Savi's on Batuu.   Her dream is to open an animal sanctuary for unwanted pets; her husband is almost 8 years in on his 20 year plan for being in USMC)

She's talking about her Porgs about 12:30


----------



## BadPinkTink

Bianca and Bernard said:


> She's a Gatherer, selling scrap metal at Savi's for credits so she can buy feed for her 1500 Porgs..



thanks, I wont have any scrap metal with me when I visit, as the cargo hold in my jet has limited space, so I wont get to find out about her porg sanctuary


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

BadPinkTink said:


> thanks, I wont have any scrap metal with me when I visit, as the cargo hold in my jet has limited space, so I wont get to find out about her porg sanctuary



She does take her turns getting fresh air outside of Savi's, so you may run into her.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

BDK33 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I’ll be in LA for work so I was hoping to visit DL the Monday after D23. Any idea how crowds are effected following D23? Not sure if D23 has a major impact on the parks the days after it ends.
> 
> Tia



Last expo we went to Disneyland before and after. I felt that Monday was insanely packed. Will it be that way this time? Maybe.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Bianca and Bernard said:


> She's a Gatherer, selling scrap metal at Savi's for credits so she can buy feed for her 1500 Porgs..
> 
> (And if Porgs were, say, like dogs, on planet Earth, she would probably do so, instead of slaving away at Savi's on Batuu.   Her dream is to open an animal sanctuary for unwanted pets; her husband is almost 8 years in on his 20 year plan for being in USMC, and they are saving to purchase land when he gets out to do so.)
> 
> She's talking about her Porgs about 12:30





Bianca and Bernard said:


> She does take her turns getting fresh air outside of Savi's, so you may run into her.


OMG! I'm totally going to try to run into her every time I visit Batuu and ask her about the Porg updates! That is soo cute!


----------



## skier_pete

lurkergirl said:


> I'm not sure why BuzzFeed would be the first to report this, but here you go: D23 Expo 2019 Merchandise!
> 
> An official link from D23, it's laid out much better.   D23 Expo 2019 Merchandise



Oh man - I am not much of a merch person normally but.....take my money dammit!!!!


----------



## skier_pete

We are going to DLR the Sun-Wed before. My guess is the closer to D23 - the more packed DLR will be. Also Deluxe passholders  (the $799 "cheap" passholder option) are blocked out from June 20th until August 18th in DLR for the entire summer. Anyone want to guess how many of those people are going to be coming then to see SW:GE?


----------



## kristenabelle

lurkergirl said:


> You mean the information about the cel wasn't enough for you?
> (I kid, I kid - the email made me laugh out loud and then we started to contemplate buying it, Disney knows us SO well!)



So, so true. Just threw some of my favorites into a spreadsheet, and estimating the cost of the new LE dolls (Esmeralda AND Meg?? Finally!), I'll be spending the next few months eating ramen.


----------



## lurkergirl

kristenabelle said:


> So, so true. Just threw some of my favorites into a spreadsheet, and estimating the cost of the new LE dolls (Esmeralda AND Meg?? Finally!), I'll be spending the next few months eating ramen.



Right there with you, I'm a Harveys girl and they have done so many releases the last six weeks...I'm in trouble. I'm hoping and dreading the RSP to see if there is a bag.


----------



## soniam

********** said:


> We are going to DLR the Sun-Wed before. My guess is the closer to D23 - the more packed DLR will be. Also Deluxe passholders  (the $799 "cheap" passholder option) are blocked out from June 20th until August 18th in DLR for the entire summer. Anyone want to guess how many of those people are going to be coming then to see SW:GE?



Ugh!


----------



## DaveNinja

Just got an email from DL that said I could call and add more guests to my group. I originally had 4 guests but called the number and added a fifth (a friend who is very excited now, haha).


----------



## amyg1975

I got the same email!


----------



## BadPinkTink

Thats a smart move by Disney, they are 10 days out from general opening, so are doing incremental crowd increases. They had the low crowds so now they want to see  what happens when the crowd level increase but in a very controlled way. They properly need to adjust merchandise stock levels and  the food and beverage managers are probably trying to figure out food and drink orders and deliveries


----------



## socaldisneylover

Still hoping to see GE for the 1st time before it gets crazy in a couple of weeks, so if anybody has room to add another person, please send me a private message.


----------



## Lesley Wake

BadPinkTink said:


> Thats a smart move by Disney, they are 10 days out from general opening, so are doing incremental crowd increases. They had the low crowds so now they want to see  what happens when the crowd level increase but in a very controlled way. They properly need to adjust merchandise stock levels and  the food and beverage managers are probably trying to figure out food and drink orders and deliveries


Agreed! Slowly ramp up the amount of people. Also, figure out just how many they can reasonably serve in the land to know what capacity they should keep the virtual queue at (I'm sure they've done studies and tests, but nothing compares to actual guests walking about and experiencing it).


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

BadPinkTink said:


> Thats a smart move by Disney, they are 10 days out from general opening, so are doing incremental crowd increases. They had the low crowds so now they want to see  what happens when the crowd level increase but in a very controlled way. They properly need to adjust merchandise stock levels and  the food and beverage managers are probably trying to figure out food and drink orders and deliveries


Oh man, I guess that means my reservation on June 23 will be packed to the gills. Sigh... I wish I could have gotten opening weekend!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Oh man, I guess that means my reservation on June 23 will be packed to the gills. Sigh... I wish I could have gotten opening weekend!


I don’t think that’s true.  Obviously there will be more people than there were opening weekend, but “packed to the gills” seems unlikely.  They’re still just adding people to existing reservations, which isn’t a free-for-all.  You’ll still have a lull where MFSR lines drop (maybe not all the way to walk-on, but probably to 30 minutes or less), which will still be much better than when it opens generally and probably hits 3+ hours immediately and never drops all day.  You’ll still certainly have an advantage over the people there the next day!


----------



## midnight star

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Oh man, I guess that means my reservation on June 23 will be packed to the gills. Sigh... I wish I could have gotten opening weekend!


I think it will be ok still. I was worried too, but talked to people who went earlier this week and they said it still is nice. I’m just happy to know what to expect.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Skyegirl1999 said:


> I don’t think that’s true.  Obviously there will be more people than there were opening weekend, but “packed to the gills” seems unlikely.  They’re still just adding people to existing reservations, which isn’t a free-for-all.  You’ll still have a lull where MFSR lines drop (maybe not all the way to walk-on, but probably to 30 minutes or less), which will still be much better than when it opens generally and probably hits 3+ hours immediately and never drops all day.  You’ll still certainly have an advantage over the people there the next day!


I hope you’re right! 30 minutes or less for MFSR sounds great. Still hoping we will be able to get into the cantina too!


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

I'm having a hard time keeping up... how are they handling Oga's these days?  Still have to make a beeline there at opening of our window?  Would we still have to arrive very early for our 8am slot to be among those who can get in?


----------



## pfanny37

Sorry if this has been answered, but I searched and didn't find an answer.  My two ds (6 and 9) want to make the droid because they have saved up $100.  Is there anyway I can escort them in and let them build it together, or are they strictly enforcing the two guest rule?


----------



## ImDMous

pfanny37 said:


> Sorry if this has been answered, but I searched and didn't find an answer.  My two ds (6 and 9) want to make the droid because they have saved up $100.  Is there anyway I can escort them in and let them build it together, or are they strictly enforcing the two guest rule?



I didn't see them enforcing any kind of limit, but it does get pretty crowded in there, there isn't much extra space in the build area.  At 6 and 9, I really don't see how it would be any problem for you to go with them, they won't be able to do it on their own and it's pretty DIY.  I figured mine out without any help, but it took me a few tries (I kept putting his legs on backwards, that's not important is it?  ).


----------



## Lesley Wake

pfanny37 said:


> Sorry if this has been answered, but I searched and didn't find an answer.  My two ds (6 and 9) want to make the droid because they have saved up $100.  Is there anyway I can escort them in and let them build it together, or are they strictly enforcing the two guest rule?


You will be fine. My adult friend built one and myself and another adult were with him (if it was too crowded one of us was going to move to the other side of the barrier)


----------



## lostangel52577

I didn’t get an email about adding guests to my reservation, but I called anyway and was allowed to add people.  If you want to add people, I’d call as it seems they’ve changed the policy.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

lostangel52577 said:


> I didn’t get an email about adding guests to my reservation, but I called anyway and was allowed to add people.  If you want to add people, I’d call as it seems they’ve changed the policy.


Any reports of being able to change names on the reservation ahead of time? I know there have been reports of being able to do this at check-in.


----------



## loloandstitch

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Any reports of being able to change names on the reservation ahead of time? I know there have been reports of being able to do this at check-in.



Yes I just swapped names by calling earlier today.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

loloandstitch said:


> Yes I just swapped names by calling earlier today.


REALLY??? This is amazing, thank you!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Oh man, I guess that means my reservation on June 23 will be packed to the gills. Sigh... I wish I could have gotten opening weekend!



We’re the same day and I’m worried as well! Especially with the reports they’re letting anybody add to their reservation even if they didn’t get the email. Our priority is Oga’s as well - fingers crossed for both of us. I am really glad I went with the 8am-noon time slot though; it still has the be the calmest of the crazy. 

And it will all be calm compared to the next day! Which I suppose if we don’t get in to the Cantina on the 23rd, we can always try again on  the 24th & 25th.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

DisneyJamieCA said:


> We’re the same day and I’m worried as well! Especially with the reports they’re letting anybody add to their reservation even if they didn’t get the email. Our priority is Oga’s as well - fingers crossed for both of us. I am really glad I went with the 8am-noon time slot though; it still has the be the calmest of the crazy.
> 
> And it will all be calm compared to the next day! Which I suppose if we don’t get in to the Cantina on the 23rd, we can always try again on  the 24th & 25th.


We are also 8-noon. I do this it’s the best slot!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Since the "you can add people" emails went out, I've had FOUR different people contact me and offer to add me to their reservations next week.

I'm going to be in Utah next week. 

Only you people understand my pain.


----------



## midnight star

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Since the "you can add people" emails went out, I've had FOUR different people contact me and offer to add me to their reservations next week.
> 
> I'm going to be in Utah next week.
> 
> Only you people understand my pain.


I must not know enough Disney people or Star Wars fans because no one has mentioned anything about getting an email in my immediate friend group lol. I got an email and the people who I asked don't want to go haha


----------



## SomeGuyInOz

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Our priority is Oga’s as well - fingers crossed for both of us. I am really glad I went with the 8am-noon time slot though


8am-noon for Oga's?  I guess you're after different beverages to me  My last visit was 2-6 and we got into Oga's at just after 5pm - perfect for an afternoon beverage or two


----------



## Skyegirl1999

midnight star said:


> I must not know enough Disney people or Star Wars fans because no one has mentioned anything about getting an email in my immediate friend group lol. I got an email and the people who I asked don't want to go haha


Heh.  It's been kind of a random group of people contacting me, actually; I think it's mostly just because everyone on my social media knows I go to DL all the time and I'm pretty much always down for Disney.

Except next week.  Whomp-whomp.


----------



## katyringo

Bianca and Bernard said:


> Which is why I think Disney is smart, about the way they opened SWGE in CA. I really wish they would do that here in FL, maybe make 2/3 of the reservations for hotel guests, and 1/3 for non-hotel, 30 days out. Makes some people mad online, but better than people losing their heads at the parks because of the waits.
> 
> I do think they need to do at least two lightsaber building rooms, and at least two cantinas (different themes) at WDW.  Those are the biggest tie-ups in DL



It’s not June 24th yet...


----------



## Skyegirl1999

SomeGuyInOz said:


> 8am-noon for Oga's?  I guess you're after different beverages to me  My last visit was 2-6 and we got into Oga's at just after 5pm - perfect for an afternoon beverage or two


The Bloody Rancor was the perfect adult beverage for 9am!  My husband got a cocktail off the regular menu (The Bespin Fizz), and that was yummy, too.  The music was a lot quieter than when I went on opening day (the 2-6 time slot), and I wasn't sure if that was because of time of day or if they've just lowered the volume overall...


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Skyegirl1999 said:


> Since the "you can add people" emails went out, I've had FOUR different people contact me and offer to add me to their reservations next week.
> 
> I'm going to be in Utah next week.
> 
> Only you people understand my pain.


Sad


----------



## Bianca and Bernard

katyringo said:


> It’s not June 24th yet...



Soft opened.  Is that better?


----------



## FrozenCrown

After seeing the list the only thing I really want is the dolls of course. I wish theyd shown us at least one doll pic. That woody is tempting but is the doll itself black and white entirely? Im trying to limit myself to dolls only but Disney is really good at luring me in.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

SomeGuyInOz said:


> 8am-noon for Oga's?  I guess you're after different beverages to me  My last visit was 2-6 and we got into Oga's at just after 5pm - perfect for an afternoon beverage or two



Says who? I don’t do it regularly, but I have no problem having an adult libation in the morning. Especially in an experience like this! 



Skyegirl1999 said:


> The Bloody Rancor was the perfect adult beverage for 9am!  My husband got a cocktail off the regular menu (The Bespin Fizz), and that was yummy, too.  The music was a lot quieter than when I went on opening day (the 2-6 time slot), and I wasn't sure if that was because of time of day or if they've just lowered the volume overall...



Exactly!


----------



## TigerlilyAJ

This thread has been SO helpful for reading about Savi's lightsabers vs. previous official ones vs. legacy lightsabers vs. high-end cosplayer ones, etc.
Can anyone speak to the general quality, fabric feel, etc. of the *Jedi tunics, robes, belts*, et al? Any difference between adult and kid versions? Can anyone speak to how they compare to other iterations, including possibly the versions one can buy on Etsy? The price point should mean something decent, but the theme-park setting makes me fear that they're not far above my local Halloween store.
Same question for the kids' Stormtrooper costumes, too, especially compared to Disney Store or Chasing Fireflies' official costumes.


----------



## Lesley Wake

TigerlilyAJ said:


> This thread has been SO helpful for reading about Savi's lightsabers vs. previous official ones vs. legacy lightsabers vs. high-end cosplayer ones, etc.
> Can anyone speak to the general quality, fabric feel, etc. of the *Jedi tunics, robes, belts*, et al? Any difference between adult and kid versions? Can anyone speak to how they compare to other iterations, including possibly the versions one can buy on Etsy? The price point should mean something decent, but the theme-park setting makes me fear that they're not far above my local Halloween store.
> Same question for the kids' Stormtrooper costumes, too, especially compared to Disney Store or Chasing Fireflies' official costumes.


I bought Rey’s shirt and vest from The Last Jedi. Also the Jedi belt. They are all excellent quality. Rey’s vest has a good amount of weight on it. The belt is leather and well designed so it fits different sizes (there is Velcro, but then a leather sleeve which you can pull over the Velcro part. I happened to visit with a guy who is a tailor and he was impressed at the quality of all of the items (he did a deeper examination so he could copy the design of the belt for the future)!


----------



## Trevler

TigerlilyAJ said:


> This thread has been SO helpful for reading about Savi's lightsabers vs. previous official ones vs. legacy lightsabers vs. high-end cosplayer ones, etc.
> Can anyone speak to the general quality, fabric feel, etc. of the *Jedi tunics, robes, belts*, et al? Any difference between adult and kid versions? Can anyone speak to how they compare to other iterations, including possibly the versions one can buy on Etsy? The price point should mean something decent, but the theme-park setting makes me fear that they're not far above my local Halloween store.
> Same question for the kids' Stormtrooper costumes, too, especially compared to Disney Store or Chasing Fireflies' official costumes.


My fashion designer/cosplay friend said the sith tunic was good quality and cheaper than she'd charge to make something similar. She didn't examine the Rey stuff, but I imagine it would be the same.  A note though- the belts are imitation leather.


----------



## Spacecow

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Oh man, I guess that means my reservation on June 23 will be packed to the gills. Sigh... I wish I could have gotten opening weekend!



I'm going on the 21st and I'm worried about crowds too. I understand they need to test crowd control but I don't really want to be their guinea pig... I wish I could've gone earlier. But maybe it won't be as bad as I'm imagining.


----------



## pharmama

Trying again to see if folks who have been at different times have thoughts on how active the stormtroopers, Chewbacca, Rey etc. are during the day vs. at night?

For our visit we have both 11-3 (free reservation) and 8pm-midnight (on-site hotel guests) slots on the same day so trying to figure what we try to do when. I know the characters aren’t M&G’s which is fine. We just want to see them and maybe have or observe some fun interactions if it happens. But in other park areas characters become scarce in the evening and at night so was wondering if that was the case in SWGE as well. Even wondering about the storm troopers and if they’re still out and about at night.


----------



## tac08

pharmama said:


> Trying again to see if folks who have been at different times have thoughts on how active the stormtroopers, Chewbacca, Rey etc. are during the day vs. at night?
> 
> For our visit we have both 11-3 (free reservation) and 8pm-midnight (on-site hotel guests) slots on the same day so trying to figure what we try to do when. I know the characters aren’t M&G’s which is fine. We just want to see them and maybe have or observe some fun interactions if it happens. But in other park areas characters become scarce in the evening and at night so was wondering if that was the case in SWGE as well. Even wondering about the storm troopers and if they’re still out and about at night.



We were there on June 8 from 11-3.  We saw lots of stormtroopers out and about and we saw Kylo Ren, but that was it.  We didn't see any other characters walking around.  I will say though that we spent almost 2 hours of our time in line for the droid building, so that could've been why we didn't see anyone else.


----------



## Theok029

Anyone know if with those emails to add that they'll allow for repeat guests? I haven't gone yet and have for the 23rd, but I would love to have my brother and his gf with us when we go, although they already went.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Theok029 said:


> Anyone know if with those emails to add that they'll allow for repeat guests? I haven't gone yet and have for the 23rd, but I would love to have my brother and his gf with us when we go, although they already went.


They don't restrict repeat guests at all.


----------



## Rich M

Was so happy to receive the email today to add people to my reservation for next Saturday.  My family decided to get Flex Passes when they went on sale and are very grateful that we don't have to ditch them while we go in.  Hopefully others are benefiting from this also.


----------



## StarlitNight05

Rich M said:


> Was so happy to receive the email today to add people to my reservation for next Saturday.  My family decided to get Flex Passes when they went on sale and are very grateful that we don't have to ditch them while we go in.  Hopefully others are benefiting from this also.


Thats awesome! I hope you and your family have an amazing time


----------



## Kuzcotopia12

I just got back from SWGE visit and had a 2nd trip planned at end of June (because I have to help my daughter move out of her apartment). We keep debating if it's worth it to go back AFTER SWGE opens without reservations.  Thoughts? How bad does everyone think it will be?


----------



## msjstricker

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Any reports of being able to change names on the reservation ahead of time? I know there have been reports of being able to do this at check-in.



I was there on June 8 and June 9 for mid-day reservations. They weren't checking IDs of every person in the party (like they were opening weekend) both times we checked-in. They didn't even check the primary reservation holders ID... all they did was scan the QR code and give us wristbands. We went up to the upper level of Launch Bay to watch from overhead to see if this was the case for everyone else checking in and it was. That coupled with the ability to add people makes it appear that they have really lightened up on the policies they had previously announced. Not sure if this is still the case or if people have had different experiences, but that was only a week ago, so it may still be the same.


----------



## LizzyS

Lesley Wake said:


> I bought Rey’s shirt and vest from The Last Jedi. Also the Jedi belt. They are all excellent quality. Rey’s vest has a good amount of weight on it. The belt is leather and well designed so it fits different sizes (there is Velcro, but then a leather sleeve which you can pull over the Velcro part. I happened to visit with a guy who is a tailor and he was impressed at the quality of all of the items (he did a deeper examination so he could copy the design of the belt for the future)!
> View attachment 409048



I want this really bad, tbh.  Do you mind me asking how much this set you back?


----------



## Trevler

pharmama said:


> Trying again to see if folks who have been at different times have thoughts on how active the stormtroopers, Chewbacca, Rey etc. are during the day vs. at night?
> 
> For our visit we have both 11-3 (free reservation) and 8pm-midnight (on-site hotel guests) slots on the same day so trying to figure what we try to do when. I know the characters aren’t M&G’s which is fine. We just want to see them and maybe have or observe some fun interactions if it happens. But in other park areas characters become scarce in the evening and at night so was wondering if that was the case in SWGE as well. Even wondering about the storm troopers and if they’re still out and about at night.



I've seen all characters during the day time slots. I've only seen Chewbacca during the 8-midnight slot.


----------



## ERQTraveler

pharmama said:


> Trying again to see if folks who have been at different times have thoughts on how active the stormtroopers, Chewbacca, Rey etc. are during the day vs. at night?
> 
> For our visit we have both 11-3 (free reservation) and 8pm-midnight (on-site hotel guests) slots on the same day so trying to figure what we try to do when. I know the characters aren’t M&G’s which is fine. We just want to see them and maybe have or observe some fun interactions if it happens. But in other park areas characters become scarce in the evening and at night so was wondering if that was the case in SWGE as well. Even wondering about the storm troopers and if they’re still out and about at night.



I was there 8-12M, and only saw Chewbacca.  
I was there the next day 2-6P, and saw Chewbacca and strom troopers.

ERQ


----------



## Lesley Wake

LizzyS said:


> I want this really bad, tbh.  Do you mind me asking how much this set you back?


About $130-$150. They take AP discounts. 
I know it was a lot, but I was in love with the outfit since I saw photos of a display at SW celebration, so I would have regretted not getting it.


----------



## Coffee50

Does anyone know if how many guest can be added to a reservation? Also if this can be done the same day while in the park? Thanks!


----------



## cxr

Coffee50 said:


> Does anyone know if how many guest can be added to a reservation? Also if this can be done the same day while in the park? Thanks!




Ymmv.       But Disney magic. They have an area for reservation.  Changes.    Onsite. 


I was able to add 3 people to my reservation with the sad story they just showed up to join us.


----------



## msteddom

pharmama said:


> Trying again to see if folks who have been at different times have thoughts on how active the stormtroopers, Chewbacca, Rey etc. are during the day vs. at night?
> 
> For our visit we have both 11-3 (free reservation) and 8pm-midnight (on-site hotel guests) slots on the same day so trying to figure what we try to do when. I know the characters aren’t M&G’s which is fine. We just want to see them and maybe have or observe some fun interactions if it happens. But in other park areas characters become scarce in the evening and at night so was wondering if that was the case in SWGE as well. Even wondering about the storm troopers and if they’re still out and about at night.



I was there 11-3 last Saturday.  From what I observed, Chewie and Rey hang out towards the Rise of the Resistance ride, nearer the Critter Country entrance.  Storm Troopers stay in "town" and Kylo Ren makes periodic appearances near his ship.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Any reports of being able to change names on the reservation ahead of time? I know there have been reports of being able to do this at check-in.


The CM on the phone said the I can change the guest names by phone up to the day before my reservation and day of at check in.



cxr said:


> Ymmv.       But Disney magic. They have an area for reservation.  Changes.    Onsite.
> I was able to add 3 people to my reservation with the sad story they just showed up to join us.


So how many people did you have on your reservation total when you checked in? 6 or more than 6?


----------



## cxr

theluckyrabbit said:


> The CM on the phone said the I can change the guest names by phone up to the day before my reservation and day of at check in.
> 
> 
> So how many people did you have on your reservation total when you checked in? 6 or more than 6?




Ok I’m going to tell you my story.    
Our reservation.  Had 3.      Me ,  wife and daughter 

Son was visiting and went to DL with us we went early to try and get him added to the reservation.  Disney magic.  Sure no problem 

Cousin and her daughter heard the family was at DL and came to visit since my son I la visiting from New York.     WhAt the heck let’s go see if we can add 2 more people.    Sure. No problem 


Disney Magic.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

cxr said:


> Ok I’m going to tell you my story.
> Our reservation.  Had 3.      Me ,  wife and daughter
> 
> Son was visiting and went to DL with us we went early to try and get him added to the reservation.  Disney magic.  Sure no problem
> 
> Cousin and her daughter heard the family was at DL and came to visit since my son I la visiting from New York.     WhAt the heck let’s go see if we can add 2 more people.    Sure. No problem
> 
> 
> Disney Magic.


So, 6 people total? Because everyone with an online reservation is allowed to have up to 6 guests on the reservation. I was wondering if you or anyone else had been allowed to have _more_ than 6 on a free reservation.


----------



## cxr

Ahhh.  Yes only 6.


----------



## pharmama

tac08 said:


> We were there on June 8 from 11-3.  We saw lots of stormtroopers out and about and we saw Kylo Ren, but that was it.  We didn't see any other characters walking around.  I will say though that we spent almost 2 hours of our time in line for the droid building, so that could've been why we didn't see anyone else.





Trevler said:


> I've seen all characters during the day time slots. I've only seen Chewbacca during the 8-midnight slot.





ERQTraveler said:


> I was there 8-12M, and only saw Chewbacca.
> I was there the next day 2-6P, and saw Chewbacca and strom troopers.
> 
> ERQ





msteddom said:


> I was there 11-3 last Saturday.  From what I observed, Chewie and Rey hang out towards the Rise of the Resistance ride, nearer the Critter Country entrance.  Storm Troopers stay in "town" and Kylo Ren makes periodic appearances near his ship.



Thanks everyone!!!  I really appreciate it!  It does sound like we should look for characters more during our daytime slot.


----------



## Mathmagicland

cxr said:


> Ok I’m going to tell you my story.
> Our reservation.  Had 3.      Me ,  wife and daughter
> 
> Son was visiting and went to DL with us we went early to try and get him added to the reservation.  Disney magic.  Sure no problem
> 
> Cousin and her daughter heard the family was at DL and came to visit since my son I la visiting from New York.     WhAt the heck let’s go see if we can add 2 more people.    Sure. No problem
> 
> 
> Disney Magic.


You were able to add people day of?  If I’m understanding correctly...

I received my email today, regarding adding people, a week ahead of my reservation date.


----------



## Shellbells

I've been a Disney fan forever. My friends think it's an addiction but I just call it love, lol.  We just bought a Sunday ticket and then bought the room and park ticket for after 4 (to use on Sat), through the link that came up after we got the tickets.
Then, super excited, I came here to read all about it.
All the comments about the lines and seating issues really got me down. Now I regret booking the trip. I really wanted to see the parks panel but there's no way my husband is going to get up in the middle of the night just to wait in line for hours after we paid for it... I didn't realize you had to do that.

Can we cancel the tickets? I'm going to check and see if I can cancel the room.
I'll call Disney to see if we can cancel the park tickets or upgrade to a full day ticket for another time.
I'd this doable?
I'm so sad. But it's my fault. I should have researched more before paying for everything.


----------



## skier_pete

Shellbells said:


> I've been a Disney fan forever. My friends think it's an addiction but I just call it love, lol.  We just bought a Sunday ticket and then bought the room and park ticket for after 4 (to use on Sat), through the link that came up after we got the tickets.
> Then, super excited, I came here to read all about it.
> All the comments about the lines and seating issues really got me down. Now I regret booking the trip. I really wanted to see the parks panel but there's no way my husband is going to get up in the middle of the night just to wait in line for hours after we paid for it... I didn't realize you had to do that.
> 
> Can we cancel the tickets? I'm going to check and see if I can cancel the room.
> I'll call Disney to see if we can cancel the park tickets or upgrade to a full day ticket for another time.
> I'd this doable?
> I'm so sad. But it's my fault. I should have researched more before paying for everything.



I am sorry to hear this. I am with you, there is no way we are lining up at 3 AM. I so much want to go to the parks panel as well, I am not sure yet what we are going to do.  That said, we do not yet know how they are going to handle the line-ups. In the past, Sunday they did not allow lining up until 6 AM. (At least this is what I was told.) Perhaps you could re-set your standards, and instead of going to the Parks panel go to some of the smaller panels instead. Yes, there will still be lines, but it doesn't necessarily mean you can't have a good time.

And yes, it's an addiction. If you can't quit it...it's an addiction. If you spend money you shouldn't be....it's an addiction. There's lots of people that are addicted to coffee, but there's very little concern about this. The question is...if you are harming yourself or those around you, then it is an OK addiction.


----------



## cxr

Mathmagicland said:


> You were able to add people day of?  If I’m understanding correctly...
> 
> I received my email today, regarding adding people, a week ahead of my reservation date.




Hmmm  I don’t know if things have changed.  But we’re always told absolutely no changes to reservations.        But yes was able to make a change day of visit.    And on-site


----------



## ashley0139

Shellbells said:


> I've been a Disney fan forever. My friends think it's an addiction but I just call it love, lol.  We just bought a Sunday ticket and then bought the room and park ticket for after 4 (to use on Sat), through the link that came up after we got the tickets.
> Then, super excited, I came here to read all about it.
> All the comments about the lines and seating issues really got me down. Now I regret booking the trip. I really wanted to see the parks panel but there's no way my husband is going to get up in the middle of the night just to wait in line for hours after we paid for it... I didn't realize you had to do that.
> 
> Can we cancel the tickets? I'm going to check and see if I can cancel the room.
> I'll call Disney to see if we can cancel the park tickets or upgrade to a full day ticket for another time.
> I'd this doable?
> I'm so sad. But it's my fault. I should have researched more before paying for everything.



At least you found out before you arrived as many people do! This is a convention. You can basically spend your entire time waiting in lines and see a couple panels.

Yes, you will likely need to line up insanely early for the parks panel, but maybe just change your plan. Sunday is usually the slowest day. You could check out all the vendors and exhibits they have in the halls, go to the smaller panels, and check out the stores.


----------



## lurkergirl

Shellbells said:


> I've been a Disney fan forever. My friends think it's an addiction but I just call it love, lol.  We just bought a Sunday ticket and then bought the room and park ticket for after 4 (to use on Sat), through the link that came up after we got the tickets.
> Then, super excited, I came here to read all about it.
> All the comments about the lines and seating issues really got me down. Now I regret booking the trip. I really wanted to see the parks panel but there's no way my husband is going to get up in the middle of the night just to wait in line for hours after we paid for it... I didn't realize you had to do that.
> 
> Can we cancel the tickets? I'm going to check and see if I can cancel the room.
> I'll call Disney to see if we can cancel the park tickets or upgrade to a full day ticket for another time.
> I'd this doable?
> I'm so sad. But it's my fault. I should have researched more before paying for everything.



The D23 Expo tickets are non-refundable, I’m afraid.  It states that on the Expo page.

@********** is right, we haven’t been given line information yet. They only have done official lines overnight the last few years and Sundays haven’t had overnight lines in the past...officially at least. The move of Parks and Resorts is an unknown, we can only speculate endlessly on it.


----------



## Shellbells

I checked into the tickets and your right. Non-refundable. I told my husband we might need to go early to get in line. But we wont go super early. 
If we miss it, we miss it. I didn't realize there would be other options. Like other panels and vendors etc. We'll make the best of it and I'm sure we'll have a great time. 
I've never been to a non work related convention before so I had set up different in my head. 
I just changed my expectations and I'm sure we're going to love it.
Plus that half day ticket to the parks was a bonus and now we get to go to one of the parks too. It's going to be a lot of fun


----------



## Mathmagicland

Shellbells said:


> didn't realize there would be other options. Like other panels and vendors etc. We'll make the best of it and I'm sure we'll have a great time.


My first D23 Expo, I spent a lot of time in lines for panels.  Last year, I decided I did not need to be towards the front in any panel and was able to get into a lot of panels each day.  They had large video screens in each of the larger rooms so being in the back or off to the side was just fine for me. I enjoyed the Expo a bit more because I was able to see more things.

I’d encourage you to do some planning before Sunday, as the fuller schedule gets shared. There will be lists of vendor booths as well.  And be sure to get the D23 Expo app, which helps with locations and logistics. 

You won’t see everything as that’s not possible in just one day, but you can experience more than you might think at first glance.


----------



## AllyGirl_79

This will be my first visit to D23 - and, while I have a three day ticket, I’m a bit on the fence about my travel plans.

I was thinking of flying in Thursday late and staying through Sunday. Now I’m starting to think that flying in Friday early and leaving Monday might make more sense. Less of a rush on Sunday if I can somehow get into the parks panel while not adding an extra night of hotel. (Making the change is possible with no fee - at least for the moment.)

Of the big panels, I’m really only interested in the parks presentation. I’d like to see some smaller panels if I can, spend some time on the show floor, and maybe hit the Imagineering store if i can do it without standing in a 5 hour line. (I’m not a collector who needs a certain item.)

Has anyone ver arrived mid-day on a Friday? If I arrived at the convention center in the early afternoon, would I be able to get in and see anything? 

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## ashley0139

AllyGirl_79 said:


> This will be my first visit to D23 - and, while I have a three day ticket, I’m a bit on the fence about my travel plans.
> 
> I was thinking of flying in Thursday late and staying through Sunday. Now I’m starting to think that flying in Friday early and leaving Monday might make more sense. Less of a rush on Sunday if I can somehow get into the parks panel while not adding an extra night of hotel. (Making the change is possible with no fee - at least for the moment.)
> 
> Of the big panels, I’m really only interested in the parks presentation. I’d like to see some smaller panels if I can, spend some time on the show floor, and maybe hit the Imagineering store if i can do it without standing in a 5 hour line. (I’m not a collector who needs a certain item.)
> 
> Has anyone ver arrived mid-day on a Friday? If I arrived at the convention center in the early afternoon, would I be able to get in and see anything?
> 
> Thanks for any insight!



If you don't want to make it into any of the panels on Friday, you can definitely arrive then, and you'll be able to walk right in without having to wait in line to get in. You can hit up the vendor floor and exhibits they have and maybe a smaller talk or something. There will still be tons to do, although lines for the store will still be long probably.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Mathmagicland said:


> You were able to add people day of?  If I’m understanding correctly...
> 
> I received my email today, regarding adding people, a week ahead of my reservation date.


The CM on the phone line (at the number given in the email to add guests to free reservations) clearly stated that you can add or change guests up to the day before your visit by phone or in person at check in as long as all guests 18 and over bring gov't. issued photo ID.


----------



## Mathmagicland

theluckyrabbit said:


> The CM on the phone line (at the number given in the email to add guests to free reservations) clearly stated that you can add or change guests up to the day before your visit by phone or in person at check in as long as all guests 18 and over bring gov't. issued photo ID.


Thank you!


----------



## hngo003

Just wanted to say thank you to all for the help in planning for this trip. Yesterday (June 15th), arrived there around 5:30am and found at least 20-30 people already in line at the Disneyland gate. Waited until 6am to be let into the park. Checking in was smooth at Launch Bay and waited in Tomorrowland by galactic grill until 7am to be escorted to Fantasyland by Red Rose Tavern. We were told that we can enjoy Extra Magic Hour, but none of us budge. Around 7:50am, they let us into Frontierland to the SWGE entrance and was scanning our wristbands right away. Afterwards, it was a mad dash to the cantina.

There were cast members there that were telling us which direction to go to Savi’s and to Oga’s cantina. My intention is to go to cantina, so I went directly right. Thanks to the message board, I followed the path, going to the right and following the lady with the flag. Definitely make a hard right because they were trying to create an organized path to the cantina (tape already in place to form the line). We initially got told to only have one person represent the group but as we got closer, they said to have everybody in your party be with you. We were guaranteed to be part of the first group to go in which got us so excited. We didn’t get to do Savi’s and the droid building but was able to enjoy all the shops and rode the millennium falcon twice with almost walk-on during the 3rd hour.

Thank you again


----------



## midnight star

How heavy are the droids? Since the droid backpacks are sold out, I am thinking about bringing a reusable shopping tote and putting mine n there while I walk around rather than holding the box.


----------



## Lesley Wake

midnight star said:


> How heavy are the droids? Since the droid backpacks are sold out, I am thinking about bringing a reusable shopping tote and putting mine n there while I walk around rather than holding the box.


That would probably work. They aren't that heavy (mostly hollow plastic with a motor). 

I saw someone online who created their own droid backpack with a clear backpack (meant for a cat) and it actually looked awesome and even more useful than the ones from Disney


----------



## cttaylor2000

We have 8am reservation 6/20 & is our first time to Disneyland been to Disney World. Family of 3 son 19. What time should we arrive to get see Cantina. We aren't doing drioid or lightsaber. What is best parking lot? We just have 1 day do you suggest park hopper or stick to one park? Going to do maxpass. Thanks in advance for help.


----------



## msteddom

cttaylor2000 said:


> We have 8am reservation 6/20 & is our first time to Disneyland been to Disney World. Family of 3 son 19. What time should we arrive to get see Cantina. We aren't doing drioid or lightsaber. What is best parking lot? We just have 1 day do you suggest park hopper or stick to one park? Going to do maxpass. Thanks in advance for help.



I was in the 11-3 group, so I can't really advise you when to line up to ensure getting into the Cantina, other than to say, the earlier the better.  The Cantina really is worth the effort, it was a lot of fun!

For parking, general wisdom is that if you are coming from the Southbound 5, park in Mickey and Friends, if you are coming from the Northbound 5, use the Toy Story lot.  I think the Mickey and Friends structure is easier, but there are those who would disagree.


For just one day, I think sticking to just Disneyland is fine, unless there is something you are dying to see at DCA,


----------



## beachdreamr1229

Question on DAS.  I have an 8AM reservation.  Will we be able to get DAS for my mother who has a physical disability prior to land entry, or should we just wait until 12 and go to city hall at that point?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

beachdreamr1229 said:


> Question on DAS.  I have an 8AM reservation.  Will we be able to get DAS for my mother who has a physical disability prior to land entry, or should we just wait until 12 and go to city hall at that point?


City Hall is open before park opening, but I don't know if they are open at 6 am when you will be able to register. You might want to call Guest Services to ask about this. If they are open when you are allowed inside DL to register, go ahead and get your mom's DAS then. If they aren't open yet, you should be able to get the DAS at the Kiosk inside SWGE. You can find the GE Kiosk just inside the Frontierland entrance, across from the Droid Depot. It is a small, brown podium staffed by CMs wearing plaid. (NB This is the only Information Kiosk that can give a DAS return time for MFSR.)
Please report back with an update on how things went and where you got the DAS.


----------



## LisaT91403

midnight star said:


> I was able to add my aunt a few weeks ago when they were allowing you to add just one person. It was just me originally on the reservation.  I also received the updated email and QR code with her name. I wonder though, for those who needed to add more, but were only allowed to add one, how this would work for them? Since technically now their reservation is for 2 people.



I know I'm late on this...I'm *slowly* working my way through this thread since our reservation is coming up this Saturday, 6/22. 

I messed up my initial reservation, and ended up with just a party of 1. The next day, I called and they said they were working on a fix. They got back to me about a week later, and said that I could add one additional guest. 

I had resigned myself to the fact that my son and I would visit, and DH would have to be on his own for 4 hours. But yesterday, I started reading this thread, and saw that people had been allowed to add guests. I called and they allowed me to add 4 guests for a total of 6. Yay!

We have a 2:00-6:00 time slot, which I haven't read much about. I guess it's not great because of the overlaps, but are still really excited!


----------



## midnight star

LisaT91403 said:


> I know I'm late on this...I'm *slowly* working my way through this thread since our reservation is coming up this Saturday, 6/22.
> 
> I messed up my initial reservation, and ended up with just a party of 1. The next day, I called and they said they were working on a fix. They got back to me about a week later, and said that I could add one additional guest.
> 
> I had resigned myself to the fact that my son and I would visit, and DH would have to be on his own for 4 hours. But yesterday, I started reading this thread, and saw that people had been allowed to add guests. I called and they allowed me to add 4 guests for a total of 6. Yay!
> 
> We have a 2:00-6:00 time slot, which I haven't read much about. I guess it's not great because of the overlaps, but are still really excited!


yay! glad it worked out! I'll be there the same day but from 11-3, so we will overlap a little bit.


----------



## crystal1313

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> I hope you’re right! 30 minutes or less for MFSR sounds great. Still hoping we will be able to get into the cantina too!


We were there 11/15 at the 11-3 time and were able to do both the cantina and Smugglers Run twice. Once with about a 20 min wait and once almost walk on (right before the 2pm group entered). 

I was in the very front of the pack for the cantina and started off as second in line but beware, as the people in my time group pushed and shoved and almost trampled people to get up to the front. It was not a nice experience. I’ve never been worried about my safety (in terms of being pushed down and walked on) in a Disney park before. And I was at the 50th anniversary and lined up at DCA at 2am the night before. People were not friendly about the cantina. At least in my group. I ended up I think about 15 people back. Which was fine! We got a text about 35 min later to come back. And we checked in and waited another ten min before entering. It was so cool!! We did not stay the entire 45 min. Our kids were over it after their drinks were gone. Lol. We checked out DJ Rex and took a couple photos.


----------



## amyg1975

cttaylor2000 said:


> We have 8am reservation 6/20 & is our first time to Disneyland been to Disney World. Family of 3 son 19. What time should we arrive to get see Cantina. We aren't doing drioid or lightsaber. What is best parking lot? We just have 1 day do you suggest park hopper or stick to one park? Going to do maxpass. Thanks in advance for help.



We had 8am today. We got through the gates at 7am and had no wait to check in at Launch Bay. We were held by Tomorrowland Terrace until 7:55 (we were told we would start walking at 7:45). We were pretty far back in the line. Once we entered Galaxy’s Edge, I got in line for the Cantina. The line was pretty much at the entrance at this point. Not much past me the line was closed.  It moved pretty fast and at 8:30 I checked in and was told it would be around 2 hours for our return time, so 10:30. At 11:03 I stopped by because we still had not gotten a text. They told me that they were running a half hour behind and said if I did not get a text by 11:15, I would never get one. Literally after he told me that, we got the text. Haha! We had to hang out at the bar and we waited a very long time to get our order taken. My daughter was a bit freaked out by it all, and the waitress gave her a cookie for free. Suddenly she then loved it there! Great experience, but I hope they get more bar staff.


----------



## hngo003

cttaylor2000 said:


> We have 8am reservation 6/20 & is our first time to Disneyland been to Disney World. Family of 3 son 19. What time should we arrive to get see Cantina. We aren't doing drioid or lightsaber. What is best parking lot? We just have 1 day do you suggest park hopper or stick to one park? Going to do maxpass. Thanks in advance



Before my trip, I’ve read that as long as you’re in the park by 6:00-6:15am, you are good to go in terms of getting into the cantina during your 4-hour window. There was another person here that was able to get into the cantina after arriving to the park at 6:50am. Just make sure to head to the right as soon as you enter into Star Wars land and follow the path along the wall as you get closer. Highly likely that there is already a long line forming for the cantina, and you don’t want to walk by that line as you’re walking there.

If you’re planning to arrive early to the park, either parking lots are fine. If you like taking the open air tram to the park and getting your bag check done at the parking structure before arriving at the park gate, go to Mickey and Friends parking. If you like taking the bus and getting your bag checked when you arrive at the park gate, it’s Toy Story parking lot.

Since you are going one day, if you have the energy to do both parks, then go for it. Max pass will be your best friend, and luckily for you guys, since you’ll be in the park early (extra magic hour that day), you get to pick your fast passes for both parks. Almost similar to the Fastpass+ at WDW. Differences are it doesn’t have a tiering system for the rides, limitations on how many fast passes you can have at a time (only time restriction on when you can get the next one), and you can get fast passes for both parks once you enter either Disneyland or DCA for the day. Only potential issue with doing both is exhaustion. You’ll be there early in the morning, and there is so much to do in both parks. Hope that helps.


----------



## MajorasMask

We did Savi's, the Cantina and rode Smuggler's Run twice.  It really was luck of the draw that the timing worked out for us.  We left our room at the Grand at 6:17 am and headed straight for the gates.  We got our wrist bands and immediately lined up near Nemo on the side, not the middle of the pack.  We were probably about 150 people back.  I was super surprised we were up that far.  The group next to us had been to Galaxy Edge two previous times, but not during the 8-noon time slot.  They were not able to do Savi's or the Cantina on their previous visits (they were too far back in line).  Their kids were heading for Savi's and the adults for the Cantina.  We asked if we could tail them since we weren't sure where exactly we were going.  They were incredibly nice and told us to stay close.  Our plan was for our group to split up, hoping we would luck out for either the Cantina or lightsabers. 

When we moved to Big Thunder, we ended up in the front 50-75 people.  At that point, we started to re-prioritize which attractions were the most important since we were pretty sure we would get reservations at the Cantina.  We finally decided the kids would head to Savi's and I would head straight for the Cantina to get the earliest reservation possible for my husband and myself.  My husband was then going to hang back and try to get our kids a later reservation.  When they opened the gates, it is like the previous poster stated, things moved and moved quickly.  We kept the group in front of us in our sights but my husband went AWOL.  I ended up getting a slip for the Cantina and realized I was getting immediate seating.  They let me give my slip back and wait in the front until they started taking reservations.  I got one of the first estimated 15 minute return time reservation.  My husband ended up in line behind me and when he went to get his reservation, the CM told him he would give him a one hour return time.  He specifically asked for a later return time.

We headed over to Savi's and my kids were in the holding pen.  They missed the first group by one person and ended up in the second build group.  My son said following someone who knew where to go was extremely helpful.  Some people next to them ended up being herded to the right and they ended up way far back in the line.  Right before we went into Savi's, I got my reservation call back for the Cantina.  I decided to go to Savi's instead and take my chance on the 2nd reservation.  During the process my son's lightsaber wouldn't fire so the CM's kept trying to rebuild it.  Finally they brought out new pieces and a CM assembled it with his eyes closed, which was pretty impressive. 

We were about 20 minutes late to my Cantina reservation and decided to show up and ask if the time was still valid.  They stated since we were held up by another attraction it would be honored.  We then rode Smuggler's twice, saw the food areas, shops and the marketplace.  We ended our time mobile ordering blue milk.

What I wouldn't do in the future:
1.  Leave our hotel as late as we did.  We meant to leave at 5:45 am.  I accidentally set the alarm for 5:45 am. My family was incredibly gracious and supportive of my major blunder! We had resigned ourselves that we wouldn't be able to do most of the things we planned due to our late departure.  We were EXTREMELY lucky.  Everything we did was because we were at the front of the line and that was a fluke.

2.  Take a later reservation time at the Cantina like my husband.  I received a text message that I was on the wait list.  He never did.  I don't know what would have happened if we needed the later reservation time.  I would not chance trying something outside of the standard procedure.

What I would do:
1.  Find someone in line who has been to Galaxy Edge and knows where the heck they are going.  For us, this was a game changer!  

2.  Stay to the left side of the pack for Savi's or stay on the right side for the Cantina.  People were moving fast and those in the middle were being passed by people coming from behind via the sides.

3.  Study the map before going.  You think you are prepared and then the line splits and it is confusing.

Of course YMMV, so be prepared this information may not be true for your day!!


----------



## SteveNZ

Since we’re way past the opening of SWGE on 31/05, can’t the chat about the land break out of this thread now? Now that the land is open I’d love to see conversations about rides, merch and food but it’s quite hard having to search through the confines of this one thread to do so.


----------



## hngo003

SteveNZ said:


> Since we’re way past the opening of SWGE on 31/05, can’t the chat about the land break out of this thread now? Now that the land is open I’d love to see conversations about rides, merch and food but it’s quite hard having to search through the confines of this one thread to do so.



I think it’s already been started at:

https://www.disboards.com/forums/star-wars-galaxys-edge-info-planning.204/


----------



## theluckyrabbit

SteveNZ said:


> Since we’re way past the opening of SWGE on 31/05, can’t the chat about the land break out of this thread now? Now that the land is open I’d love to see conversations about rides, merch and food but it’s quite hard having to search through the confines of this one thread to do so.


See the thread linked below (***Official*** Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge Information Thread) for the conversations you're looking for. Otherwise, most SWGE at DLR threads will continue to be funneled here into the Superthread so that people only have to look in one thread for their information. Now that we are well past Opening Day, it is only necessary to look over the last 2 or 3 pages of the thread for the most recent, up to date information. The way this forum moves, especially on a busy day, it is not unusual for individual threads on a common subject to end up pages and pages apart in less than a day or two. That makes searching for updates a major headache. Searching through 2 or 3 pages of one superthread is much less hassle for most people.



hngo003 said:


> I think it’s already been started at:
> 
> https://www.disboards.com/forums/star-wars-galaxys-edge-info-planning.204/


----------



## TarotFox

Somehow I managed to get lost on my way to Savi's. We were towards the front of the group, but I somehow ended up all the way at the Falcon and got totally turned around. Not sure how I missed the turning point and had to go all the way around, but still managed to get into a group.


----------



## HairyChest

Just got back from Galaxy's Edge.  I'm a big star wars fan.  The original trilogy has my heart but I do enjoy the others including the new movies even though I don't agree with how Luke is in Last Jedi.  Im a local Disneyland passholder but I go to Disneyworld twice a year usually.  What did I think?
I was disappointed.
If you've been to Pandora at Animal Kingdom, Galaxy's Edge wont wow you.  I think that land has a bigger wow factor.  I also think Hogsmead/ Wizarding World of Harry Potter had a bigger wow factor for me with the snow on the buildings, the beautiful music, castle, etc.  When I walked into Galaxys Edge my reaction was more like oh nice.  It is larger then the other lands. half of it is sparse though for the resistance side.  Here are my random thoughts:
Felt like I was in Disneyworld not Disneyland / like it was grander and big which is a compliment (Disneyland is cozy and small)
Blue Milk is really bad.  texture is almost a half gooey half slush and tastes like perfume.  I wish it was a blueberry flavored slush it would have been a hit.
The chocolate dessert in docking bay 7 was the best thing I had/reminded me of pandoras desserts.
The tip yip was good too
the popcorn tastes like purple skittles, not that good
The coke bottle is really cool.
The falcon is nice
Getting onto the falcon hallway and into the cockpit was emotional for me, made me really happy.  I was a gunner and just held onto the button and watched the screen.  It was a fun ride! 3D glasses wasn't needed , it felt like 3d.  I REALLY wish the ride would have us relive the trench run in episode 4, hear and see darth vadar chase us, classic music.  That would have made me cry out loud and blow me away! but the mission wasn't interesting and didn't have that starwars movie connection that would have made it amazing. You may say that would be like star tors but that cockpit makes it EVERYTHING.  Really cool. Sitting where Han Luke Leia and Solo had the adventures you fell in love with.
there isn't music playing in the land, you hear creatures like pandora and ships flying.  If theyd play that amazing starwars music throuought the land it would've made it more emotionally satisfying.  That's something that really gets me vested in Hogsmeade, Tomorrowland, fantasyland etc.  THERE SHOULD BE THE AWSOME STARWARS MUSIC PLAYING!
The lightsabers in dokondors shop like lukes and darthvaders look amazing and way more premium then savis build your own lightsaber.  Id rather get those then the build your own.  
The cantina line was cutoff 10 minutes after they let us in.
Walking out back into Disneyland and hearing the splash mountain music and seeing the river made me smile and made me feel like THIS IS HOW I SHOULDVE FELT IN BATUU.
I don't feel like I NEED to go back asap like I did in pandora or hogsmeade.
Wizarding world made me fall in love with the harry potter series.  I wasn't much of a fan before I went there.  I don't think galaxys edge will make people who havnt seen star wars fall in love with the it. 
Im really grateful I was able to experience it and had a good time but I think they should change their idea that "star wars doesn't exist, people live here in batuu" and just make it "Walk into the star wars movies you know and grew up with".  Give me the star wars music.  Give me luke han leia walking around.  Update the smugglers run ride mission to the movie missions.  Bring more items for sale from in the movies. Hogsmeade was a hit because it took you into the movies/books we love.  Galaxys edge should be the same.  I don't feel like I lived my own star wars adventure.  I feel like I went to a nice place that had a lot of details. Forgive my spelling errors, I just wanted to get my thoughts out quick while they are fresh.


----------



## DLgal

So, we had our reservation yesterday at 8am. We arrived to the land around 8:20 (husband has PTSD and large crowds make him very anxious, so we purposely arrived a bit late). First stop was Cantina to make a reservation.  Shut out. They had already closed reservations for our window (disappointment #1). Ok, so we start exploring and head straight to a gift shop to buy the $100 giftcard. Sold out. Tried asking if there would be more in the future...got some nonsense about Hondo and credits and how he had not decided if he would make more available for her. Okay, I get the whole "in character" aspect of the land, but this conversation was very confusing because we couldn't figure out if she was saying THAT STORE was sold out or ALL STORES were out. We tried seeking clarification and she was being very elusive and noncommittal. We eventually just gave up. Found out from another CM elsewhere in the land that they were sold out completely. He just straight up answered our direct question. We had a similar experience with a Photopass photographer when we stood where she was and posed and she just stood there staring at us. We asked, are you doing Photopass right now? She just stood there and said "No." So we started to walk away and she said "I can do facial scans though." So we said, "oh...okay, yeah, we want a facial scan." So, okay, again, we used the terminology Disney has ingrained in us for years and were met with what came off as a really rude interaction. They need to work on the delivery here...or at least hand out pamphlets with the "lingo" that you need to use to get basic needs met. And the CMs should be trained to do some explaining rather than just making guests figure out what they are trying to communicate. Like, the PP person could have said "oh, you mean a facial scan?"(wink, wink).

So, at this point my husband is like, well, let's just go on the ride, since there is nothing else to do. Ride is okay. We enjoy the theming and the Millennium Falcon details are spot on. This is the first time my husband (huge SW fan, BTW) is visibly excited andimpressed. Ride itself is pretty fun, but not gonna be a "must do" every visit. We rode twice, and had different ride experiences both times. First ride was pretty long...had a part where we had to navigate an asteroid field and the ending was longer. Second ride skipped those parts. We did horribly both times. The up/down motion is very hard to control well...controls seem oversensitive on that and it doesn't respond the way you want it to. Side to side steering is more responsive. The visuals are actually kind of hard to see because the video is pretty dark. The ride was also bumpier than I expected. The whole cockpit rattles quite a lot. I expected smoother movements, I guess. My younger son wasn't sure how much he liked it because of the bumpiness (he is 13, autistic, and has some sensory issues, but loves Star Tours and Mission Space, for reference). 

After that, we walked around and honestly, were pretty bored. The merch was nothing special, and I felt, pretty limited. We didn't see Storm Troopers until almost 10:30. We saw Chewy and Rey, and the Rebel Spy. My MIl was asking "where is Darth Vader and Luke Skywalker and Princess Leia?" She hasn't seen the new movies and only knows the original Trilogy. She was pretty disappointed that she only saw R2D2 (the only vestiges of the original trilogy). 

My husband was disappointed to not even see a Tie Fighter or an original X Wing. The ships on display were all "new trilogy" ships. Pretty lame. Overall, this whole land doesn't do much to play homage to the original trilogy, which we knew would be the case, but it was still disappointing. 

After much discussion, the final verdict among us 3 adults was: it was okay, the visuals and artistry of the land were impressive, but none of us felt any connection to the land or had an emotional reaction. The land "looks" Star Wars-y, but isn't a recognizable place, so the impact is minimized. TBH, Universal did it better with Hogsmeade, which literally looks lifted out of the movies and transports you there when you walk through it. Even Carsland is a better land overall.This land could have been an amazing recreation of Tattoine and Endor, which it most closely resembles. They were SO close, but creating this new planet just really didn't make sense, and I feel they missed the mark. I understand the why of it all, but I also feel like this wasn't the best decision. The Star Wars fan base was built on the original trilogy and this lans doesn't have much for those fans. That said, my 13 year old liked it. He has seen all the movies and is a casual fan, augmented by his dad's obsession. He had fun, and at the end of the day, I guess that is the demographic Disney is appealing to with this land and these new movies. 

The food was actually the highlight. The ronto wrap was delicious and the Blue milk was better than expected. It was VERY frozen and slushy, which made it good. I can see how when it starts to melt, it gets really slimy and gross. It was cool and cloudy so it stayed frozen for a long time. They do need straws though. It was hard to drink without the whole mess sliding down the cup towards your mouth. We had to sort of shake the cup to make it shimmy down, or it would have spilled out everywhere. 

My final thought is, there isn't enough to do in this land and it feels very, very incomplete. Part of that is the second ride not being open, but also, I feel like they need one more simple ride, as well as a much larger cantina/lounge/restaurant. Somewhere to just hang out that is themed. We were done after about an hour, really. The 4 hour window is overkill if you aren't doing the droids, lightsabers, or manage to get into the cantina. The falcon ride wait time never went beyond 30 minutes. I think they should recoinsider offering FP here...seems it will just really slow down the line dramatically. I imagine one side will be FP and one standby, and I can see waits ballooning to 2-3 hours in that case.


----------



## DLgal

HairyChest said:


> Just got back from Galaxy's Edge.  I'm a big star wars fan.  The original trilogy has my heart but I do enjoy the others including the new movies even though I don't agree with how Luke is in Last Jedi.  Im a local Disneyland passholder but I go to Disneyworld twice a year usually.  What did I think?
> I was disappointed.
> If you've been to Pandora at Animal Kingdom, Galaxy's Edge wont wow you.  I think that land has a bigger wow factor.  I also think Hogsmead/ Wizarding World of Harry Potter had a bigger wow factor for me with the snow on the buildings, the beautiful music, castle, etc.  When I walked into Galaxys Edge my reaction was more like oh nice.  It is larger then the other lands. half of it is sparse though for the resistance side.  Here are my random thoughts:
> Felt like I was in Disneyworld not Disneyland / like it was grander and big which is a compliment (Disneyland is cozy and small)
> Blue Milk is really bad.  texture is almost a half gooey half slush and tastes like perfume.  I wish it was a blueberry flavored slush it would have been a hit.
> The chocolate dessert in docking bay 7 was the best thing I had/reminded me of pandoras desserts.
> The tip yip was good too
> the popcorn tastes like purple skittles, not that good
> The coke bottle is really cool.
> The falcon is nice
> Getting onto the falcon hallway and into the cockpit was emotional for me, made me really happy.  I was a gunner and just held onto the button and watched the screen.  It was a fun ride! 3D glasses wasn't needed , it felt like 3d.  I REALLY wish the ride would have us relive the trench run in episode 4, hear and see darth vadar chase us, classic music.  That would have made me cry out loud and blow me away! but the mission wasn't interesting and didn't have that starwars movie connection that would have made it amazing. You may say that would be like star tors but that cockpit makes it EVERYTHING.  Really cool. Sitting where Han Luke Leia and Solo had the adventures you fell in love with.
> there isn't music playing in the land, you hear creatures like pandora and ships flying.  If theyd play that amazing starwars music throuought the land it would've made it more emotionally satisfying.  That's something that really gets me vested in Hogsmeade, Tomorrowland, fantasyland etc.  THERE SHOULD BE THE AWSOME STARWARS MUSIC PLAYING!
> The lightsabers in dokondors shop like lukes and darthvaders look amazing and way more premium then savis build your own lightsaber.  Id rather get those then the build your own.
> The cantina line was cutoff 10 minutes after they let us in.
> Walking out back into Disneyland and hearing the splash mountain music and seeing the river made me smile and made me feel like THIS IS HOW I SHOULDVE FELT IN BATUU.
> I don't feel like I NEED to go back asap like I did in pandora or hogsmeade.
> Wizarding world made me fall in love with the harry potter series.  I wasn't much of a fan before I went there.  I don't think galaxys edge will make people who havnt seen star wars fall in love with the it.
> Im really grateful I was able to experience it and had a good time but I think they should change their idea that "star wars doesn't exist, people live here in batuu" and just make it "Walk into the star wars movies you know and grew up with".  Give me the star wars music.  Give me luke han leia walking around.  Update the smugglers run ride mission to the movie missions.  Bring more items for sale from in the movies. Hogsmeade was a hit because it took you into the movies/books we love.  Galaxys edge should be the same.  I don't feel like I lived my own star wars adventure.  I feel like I went to a nice place that had a lot of details. Forgive my spelling errors, I just wanted to get my thoughts out quick while they are fresh.



OMG, YES. YES. YES. YES. YES. YES. 

YES to ALL of this. We went yesterday and walked away with, essentially, the same feelings. Where was the music???? I asked the same thing. 

Your MF ride review is spot on. The trench run would have been absolutely amazing, but instead we got this random mission that really made no sense. 

After visiting the land, I am really wondering if it is going to be as popular as Disney wanted. I just don't see it. It doesn't have a "must do" feeling like all the other lands in the park, for me. Plus, I feel like the media coverage REALLY oversold it. Grown men crying? Really? Not so much. Maybe crying because it isn't what they wanted...


----------



## njchris

*shrug* I loved MFSR and can't wait to go again.  I am not sure I understand people that say "we knew it wouldn't have stuff from the original trilogy, but were disappointed anyway."

I did not find the ride to be too dark, but I've seen others say that.  I didn't find Avatar/Pandora to be that big of a wow.  

As I've said before, to each his own. So I try not to present MY opinion as FACT for everyone to feel as other reviewers have done.


----------



## ktlm

We loved SWGE, but more music would have been good! We thought the attention to detail was amazing throughout the land. 

Did anyone else buy the little wooden poseable stormtrooper and have him fall apart almost immediately?   We just got home from our vacation, and when DD set him out and went to pose his arms yesterday, one of his arms fell completely apart?


----------



## DLgal

njchris said:


> *shrug* I loved MFSR and can't wait to go again.  I am not sure I understand people that say "we knew it wouldn't have stuff from the original trilogy, but were disappointed anyway."
> 
> I did not find the ride to be too dark, but I've seen others say that.  I didn't find Avatar/Pandora to be that big of a wow.
> 
> As I've said before, to each his own. So I try not to present MY opinion as FACT for everyone to feel as other reviewers have done.



We knew it wouldn't be BASED on the original trilogy, but expected to at least see some classic ships and stuff. 

I also didn't find Pandora to be super impressive. 

Who has presented opinions as facts here? I have not seen that, and don't feel I did so in my own review. I presented my opinion based on my experience. That's all.


----------



## DLgal

Oh, one other thing. When we checked in, they did not look at any of the other adult IDs. Just mine (primary reservation holder). She also asked "is five all you have in your party today?" As though she would have let me add one more if I had shown up with one. She saw it said 5 when she scanned my QR code, and we were all standing there so she could see all 5 of us were there. I thought it was an odd question.


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

We loved SWGE. This is probably an unpopular opinion but we loved both blue and green milk (but I prefer blue).


----------



## DLgal

MickeyMinnieMom said:


> I'm having a hard time keeping up... how are they handling Oga's these days?  Still have to make a beeline there at opening of our window?  Would we still have to arrive very early for our 8am slot to be among those who can get in?



Not only will you need to make a beeline there at 8am, but you'd better be in front of the pack too. They stopped accepting reservations yesterday at 8:10am for the 8-noon window.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

njchris said:


> I am not sure I understand people that say "we knew it wouldn't have stuff from the original trilogy, but were disappointed anyway."


I totally agree with you! I feel like most of the criticism around SWGE is that they didn't build a location straight out of the source material. I understand the sentiment as drawing from the source material will definitely play on nostalgia more but I still think they did a good job building something authentic to Star Wars whether it was what everyone wanted or not. 



DLgal said:


> but expected to at least see some classic ships and stuff.


Other than the Falcon which is the most "classic" ship in Star Wars the resistance area has an X-Wing and A-Wing both of which are in the Original Trilogy even if the X-wing is the "new" resistance style. 


As far as comparisons to HP I personally wasn't all that impressed with HP in USH. Do I think they did a fantastic job with it yes but just like SWGE is for some, it's not something that will keep me going back to USH.


----------



## DLgal

Bianca and Bernard said:


> The John Wiliams group did the music for BSO.   It's meant to be more of a background noise in certain spots; after all, you don't get music at your local outdoor mall, right?



All the local outdoor malls here have music playing. Here being Orange County,  CA. Outdoor malls are kind of our thing here.


----------



## crystal1313

Seeing the Falcon blew us away!  Walking into the Falcon, also equally as impressive!  Having a drink in the Cantina, something both my DH and I thought was SO cool.  It felt like we were in the movie! The level of detail was incredible.  We loved it!


----------



## DLgal

Gaugersaurus said:


> I totally agree with you! I feel like most of the criticism around SWGE is that they didn't build a location straight out of the source material. I understand the sentiment as drawing from the source material will definitely play on nostalgia more but I still think they did a good job building something authentic to Star Wars whether it was what everyone wanted or not.
> 
> 
> Other than the Falcon which is the most "classic" ship in Star Wars the resistance area has an X-Wing and A-Wing both of which are in the Original Trilogy even if the X-wing is the "new" resistance style.
> 
> 
> As far as comparisons to HP I personally wasn't all that impressed with HP in USH. Do I think they did a fantastic job with it yes but just like SWGE is for some, it's not something that will keep me going back to USH.



Exactly . The x wing isn't the original design. The A wing is a ship from the Clone Wars era. Neither is a classic trilogy ship. These are important details to serious fans.


----------



## ateam79828592

We visited SWGE opening weekend arriving 5/31 and leaving 6/5.   We just lucked into opening weekend with the ideal low crowds having booked our 20th anniversary trip for DL before opening dates were announced.   As it was only our 2nd DL visit ever, we didn't notice the special edition SWGE DL maps until the 3rd day of the opening.  After that we started snagging a couple each time we passed them, and so we came home with a small stack to share with our disboard friends.  If you would like a map, please PM me with your address.


----------



## Gaugersaurus

DLgal said:


> Exactly . The x wing isn't the original design. The A wing is a ship from the Clone Wars era. Neither is a classic trilogy ship. These are important details to serious fans.


The A-Wing first appeared in ROTJ in the Battle of Endor. It was the ship that crashed into the bridge of the Super Star Destroyer. Just important details serious fans should know


----------



## ImDMous

We went for our second reservation yesterday morning 8am.  We had 2 more people with us this time and the priorities for them were Oga's and MFSR so we decided to get there earlier to get a faster cantina return time.
We were the first car to park in Toy Story at 5:25 and had our own shuttle to the park, obviously no line at security and were in line at the DL gate about 5:45.  I think there were about 15 people already there.
They opened the gates at 6 and scanned us in and held us at the train overpass for about 5 or 10 minutes then walked us all to Launch Bay.  A bunch of people passed us but very short wait to check in and get our wristbands, they only checked my ID as the reservation maker. Upstairs wasn't open yet so we just went outside to got in the mob at Tomorrowland Terrace.  TT was open for breakfast so we had some food and waited around forever.
They finally started walking us about 7:55 and we went all the way into the land in one long walk.  Many people pushed in front of us with elbows and backpacks as weapons so we ended up much further back by the time we got to the wristband check.
We just kept moving with the crowd and headed right, falling into the line for the cantina.  Before us everyone had to be in the line with their party so we were all together but just a little ways in front of us they started saying only one person so we just missed the cutoff to be in the first group.
They gave us a return time of approx 30 min so we went to look at the shops in the mean time.  We got our text about 45 minutes later to return and waited another 10 or so to get in.
We had a spot at the bar, which actually was really great.  Last time we were at a standing table that was stuck in the walkway near the door and we just got constantly bumped and jostled.  The bar was great and we loved all our drinks.  I especially enjoyed the Fuzzy Tauntaun.
We had all our drinks and decided to go to the ride, standby was about 20 minutes.  I was pilot this time, we did better than the first trip, but not great.  It was really fun having enough people to fill the crew.  We went on a second time and switched up our jobs so I was engineer this time.  I didn't have trouble seeing from any seats, loved all the motion, and there was definitely a lot of bumping around on our second ride, perhaps they should have a pilot school. 
After that we went to the shop part of the Savi's, hadn't done that the first trip and there are a lot of really cool things in there.  We had some blue and green milk, which we also skipped the first time.  I liked the blue more, but we were a split decision for the group.  Finished them both between all of us.
We headed out through the Resistance area to exit by Hungry Bear.

We saw some stormtroopers escorting a First Order captain (she had a great outfit) through their area in the morning and saw Chewbacca in the Resistance area.  Never saw Rey this time, haven't seen Kylo at all.

I was glad we got there early.  It seems like the first time (on a Saturday) when we were queued in Fantasyland the walk into the land was much more orderly and exciting.  This time with the longer distance it was kind of crazy with people pushing ahead and snaking through the groups in front of them.

We had one kind-of Disney hater (but Star Wars lover) actually upgrade his one day ticket to an annual flex pass, so I would consider the land a success.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

DLgal said:


> Oh, one other thing. When we checked in, they did not look at any of the other adult IDs. Just mine (primary reservation holder). She also asked "is five all you have in your party today?" As though she would have let me add one more if I had shown up with one. She saw it said 5 when she scanned my QR code, and we were all standing there so she could see all 5 of us were there. I thought it was an odd question.


She probably asked because current policy allows the primary reservation holder to add/switch a guest at check in. Since you were a party of 5, you (technically) could have added one more person at check in. Disney asks that any guest being added/switched have gov't. issued ID, but, as you noticed, not all CMs are checking.


----------



## amyg1975

DLgal said:


> Not only will you need to make a beeline there at 8am, but you'd better be in front of the pack too. They stopped accepting reservations yesterday at 8:10am for the 8-noon window.



Sunday? I checked in at 8:27 and got a text to go back at 11:05. Or do you mean they closed the line?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

amyg1975 said:


> Sunday? I checked in at 8:27 and got a text to go back at 11:05. Or do you mean they closed the line?


The line to put your name on the list at the Cantina can be cut off after a certain point. Lately, it's been about 5-10 minutes after the check in process starts. So on Sunday, for example, when CM started taking names and mobile numbers for Cantina reservations, the list was filled after about 5-10 minutes. I heard that happened on Saturday, too.


----------



## njchris

I did have an issue on my 2nd trip to SWGE.  I didn't try for the cantina the first time.  But decided for the 8pm-midnight, I would give it a shot.  Anyway gave my #.. showed my phone with my # so there would be no mistake.   She said it would be around 2 hours and 15 mins wait.   I never got the initial text so I went back at 9.  Took a few tries to explain I had already given my # but didn't get a text.  They looked it up and had the # wrong.  The manager had to get another device to update the #.  Ok, so then it's almost 11 and still no text.  I go back again, and the woman remembered me.  I said I haven't gotten anything yet and want to make sure I'm still in the list.  She opened up my info, then I got the text to come to the cantina.  She forced the text and let me go in.   I hope they go to ADR or something that makes more sense than having to beat other people there in the future.  Or expand/make a 2nd cantina eventually.

I was pretty far up in the line to get into SWGE, but somehow when I got to the cantina line it was super long. I had no idea how that many people got ahead.  Not a lot passed me up on the initial walk.


----------



## Lesley Wake

ktlm said:


> We loved SWGE, but more music would have been good! We thought the attention to detail was amazing throughout the land.
> 
> Did anyone else buy the little wooden poseable stormtrooper and have him fall apart almost immediately?   We just got home from our vacation, and when DD set him out and went to pose his arms yesterday, one of his arms fell completely apart?


Contact Disney Merchandising. They are usually really good with helping you out - my sister bought a wine glass at Epcot and it didn't survive the trip home. They sent us a replacement, free of charge and shipping, without us even having to track down the receipt!


----------



## twodogs

njchris said:


> I did have an issue on my 2nd trip to SWGE.  I didn't try for the cantina the first time.  But decided for the 8pm-midnight, I would give it a shot.  Anyway gave my #.. showed my phone with my # so there would be no mistake.   She said it would be around 2 hours and 15 mins wait.   I never got the initial text so I went back at 9.  Took a few tries to explain I had already given my # but didn't get a text.  They looked it up and had the # wrong.  The manager had to get another device to update the #.  Ok, so then it's almost 11 and still no text.  I go back again, and the woman remembered me.  I said I haven't gotten anything yet and want to make sure I'm still in the list.  She opened up my info, then I got the text to come to the cantina.  She forced the text and let me go in.   I hope they go to ADR or something that makes more sense than having to beat other people there in the future.  Or expand/make a 2nd cantina eventually.
> 
> I was pretty far up in the line to get into SWGE, but somehow when I got to the cantina line it was super long. I had no idea how that many people got ahead.  Not a lot passed me up on the initial walk.


We are going this weekend.  We have an 11am-3pm and then 8pm-midnight.  We want to do Savi’s and the Cantina.  Do you think people from the earlier time slot were getting in line for the Cantina when they let your group in?  Or will they not let you get on the Cantina list unless you have the wrist band for the time group that was just let in?  So for the 8pm time slot, could someone with the 2pm-6pm wrist band who was still hanging around the land at 7:55pm just line up at the Cantina and try to get on the list at 8pm?


----------



## Lesley Wake

twodogs said:


> We are going this weekend.  We have an 11am-3pm and then 8pm-midnight.  We want to do Savi’s and the Cantina.  Do you think people from the earlier time slot were getting in line for the Cantina when they let your group in?  Or will they not let you get on the Cantina list unless you have the wrist band for the time group that was just let in?  So for the 8pm time slot, could someone with the 2pm-6pm wrist band who was still hanging around the land at 7:55pm just line up at the Cantina and try to get on the list at 8pm?


They won't let the earlier wristbands get in line when the next people enter. They do monitor it closely there.


----------



## twodogs

Lesley Wake said:


> They won't let the earlier wristbands get in line when the next people enter. They do monitor it closely there.


Thank you, then I think we have a chance to get both of the experiences in one time between our two reservation times.


----------



## ddwlms

njchris said:


> I did have an issue on my 2nd trip to SWGE.  I didn't try for the cantina the first time.  But decided for the 8pm-midnight, I would give it a shot.  Anyway gave my #.. showed my phone with my # so there would be no mistake.   She said it would be around 2 hours and 15 mins wait.   I never got the initial text so I went back at 9.  Took a few tries to explain I had already given my # but didn't get a text.  They looked it up and had the # wrong.  The manager had to get another device to update the #.  Ok, so then it's almost 11 and still no text.  I go back again, and the woman remembered me.  I said I haven't gotten anything yet and want to make sure I'm still in the list.  She opened up my info, then I got the text to come to the cantina.  She forced the text and let me go in.   I hope they go to ADR or something that makes more sense than having to beat other people there in the future.  Or expand/make a 2nd cantina eventually.
> 
> I was pretty far up in the line to get into SWGE, but somehow when I got to the cantina line it was super long. I had no idea how that many people got ahead.  Not a lot passed me up on the initial walk.


How early did you line up to go into SWGE?


----------



## alvernon90

DLgal said:


> These are important details to serious fans.


Also, blue milk isn't really that blue.


----------



## njchris

ddwlms said:


> How early did you line up to go into SWGE?


About 7pm near critter country.  Got conflicting information that I could wait farther up but I didn't want to risk not being up front.  I was probably about 20 feet back which wasn't a lot of people ahead of me.


----------



## FSUSammy

We just got back home to Florida today. Went to SWGE on Friday from 11-3. Had my hubby get in line for the Cantina right away. He ended up being close to the end of the line (I told him to go ahead without me but he stayed back lol) and we luckily got the text right around 2:15. They had told us around 1:45 that if we didn't get a text by 2:15 we probably would not be getting one. Loved the cantina even if the drinks are $$$$. We were able to go on Smuggler's Run several times during our 3rd hour. Since we did Rider Swap so that one of us could stay back with our 9 month old, our son (who is 11) was able to maximize and go on the ride a total of 4 times. He got to try out all of the positions. The longest we waited for the ride was around 20 minutes in the stand by line. Obviously the two times we did Rider swap we breezed through in the Fast Pass line that will one day work. Piloting the Falcon is no joke! 

We did the whole Build your own droid experience which was really cool but since we got it towards the end of our window we couldn't really test it out around the land. We plan on taking it back with us in September when we go to Disney world for our little one's 1st birthday and using it here. Probably will do a light saber at that time too. We got to talk to a family at the airport yesterday who had 2 of them and they let us actually hold them and we are sold on getting one now lol Just take all of my money Disney!!!!! Oh we did mobile ordering for lunch at the Docking Bay 7 and was totally impressed by the food there. 

Also for anyone wondering about strollers we had no issues going into stores with strollers. Obviously it wasn't allowed in the Cantina so we just used our baby carrier to hold her there.  We also had an umbrella stroller so it doesn't have a huge footprint to begin with. There is stroller parking near the Falcon for the Cantina, pictures with the Falcon, and Smuggler's run. 

Coming from a family that frequents WDW a lot I really wish they did Fastpasses more like DL does but that's totally not related to SWGE lol Curious to see how they handle the opening in Hollywood Studios in August.


----------



## figment_jii

For those that want to build a droid, where should we try to be?  Reading through the tips on this thread, it sounds like guests should be on the right side for the Cantina and the left side for Savi's, but for the Droid Depot, it is better to be on the left or right or middle?  Thanks!


----------



## ImDMous

figment_jii said:


> For those that want to build a droid, where should we try to be?  Reading through the tips on this thread, it sounds like guests should be on the right side for the Cantina and the left side for Savi's, but for the Droid Depot, it is better to be on the left or right or middle?  Thanks!


 
Probably middle.  Part of our group went there first on our first trip and waited about 20 minutes in line.  We had no idea where we were going so if we had looked at a map first and figured it out, we probably could have gotten there much sooner.  We were in the 8am group, so I guess the line could get longer during the day as the groups start overlapping.  I had fun building though, have a good time!


----------



## Mimi2Cam

We’re here now and our reservation was 8AM-12PM yesterday (6/16). I freely admit that I am not a Star Wars fan but I did watch the trilogy plus one other movie (the title escapes me) so I had a little bit (the tiniest bit) of background.

Anyway, the land didn’t impress me much, but the ride in my opinion was spectacular.  My oldest grandson (9) and I were pilots while my daughter and younger grandson (5) were gunners. We didn’t have any engineers, which seemed a little strange, but it didn’t affect our ride in any way. The 9 year old also rode as a single rider afterwards.

But seriously, I thought the ride was amazing. It was really, really fun even though I am the worst at video games. It was far more than that. I thought it was well done and a really unique experience.  But other than that, I wasn’t interested in the cantina or making a droid or lightsaber (although if either grandson would have been passionate about getting either one, I could have been convinced.)

We were in SWGE from 10-11 AM after using 8-10 AM to ride Fantasyland rides, including Peter Pan with about a 5 minute wait, which was FANTASTIC. 

So this is my bottom line. I originally planned this trip hoping to avoid the SWGE opening but got sucked in to the excitement on the boards. I wasn’t disappointed because I didn’t have much in the way of expectations. I thought it was very cool and maybe I’ll go back someday, but it won’t be a priority. 

I do hope that all of you who are passionate and excited are loving it. Have fun!


----------



## Lesley Wake

figment_jii said:


> For those that want to build a droid, where should we try to be?  Reading through the tips on this thread, it sounds like guests should be on the right side for the Cantina and the left side for Savi's, but for the Droid Depot, it is better to be on the left or right or middle?  Thanks!





ImDMous said:


> Probably middle.  Part of our group went there first on our first trip and waited about 20 minutes in line.  We had no idea where we were going so if we had looked at a map first and figured it out, we probably could have gotten there much sooner.  We were in the 8am group, so I guess the line could get longer during the day as the groups start overlapping.  I had fun building though, have a good time!


I would still say to the left side. Droid Depot is right after Savi's. Basically look for the taped line on the ground after you pass the marketplace and wide stairs on your left.


----------



## Coffee50

DLgal said:


> OMG, YES. YES. YES. YES. YES. YES.
> 
> YES to ALL of this. We went yesterday and walked away with, essentially, the same feelings. Where was the music???? I asked the same thing.
> 
> Your MF ride review is spot on. The trench run would have been absolutely amazing, but instead we got this random mission that really made no sense.
> 
> *After visiting the land, I am really wondering if it is going to be as popular as Disney wanted. I just don't see it. It doesn't have a "must do" feeling like all the other lands in the park, for me.* Plus, I feel like the media coverage REALLY oversold it. Grown men crying? Really? Not so much. Maybe crying because it isn't what they wanted...



I think ultimately, it will be as popular as Disney wanted.

I think the current issue is, as you mentioned, the media hype & coverage.....but also there's the connection with the way it was presented. The reservation system was put in place for good reason....but I think this added to the grandeur of the land....and expectations.

"One month ago, you had to race to make reservations....so exclusive!" "Reservations we're gone in under 2 hours! You can only stay 4 hours! Not a second more! So thrilling & exciting!

"Then once you're at the park, you must quickly sign in early, get wristbands, we need the names of everyone in your party. ID's, etc."

There was so much prep, so much "showmanship" at just getting IN TO the land. And ALL of this added to the scope, scale & anticipation for all those early visitors. If ANY other land was initially opened like this (in any park), the reaction would most likely be the same.

Even if the land was really good / great......all that prep played out like there was no other theme entertainment like this in the world.....which, no how much marketing is done.....will never be true.

All that being said, once the facade wears off & Rise of the Resistance opens (reportedly to be one of the most impressive Disney attractions to date).....I think Disney has one of its most popular lands on it hands.

If you look at Galaxy's Edge as a PART of a Disneyland trip to the park & not the only reason for going it will settle into it's place as must do for most guest when they are there.


----------



## DLgal

alvernon90 said:


> Also, blue milk isn't really that blue.



I am looking at the photo I took yesterday and a still from the movie and it's the same shade of blue. I think the photos people are sharing on social media as well as Disney's official photos are filtered to make it look brighter. The "green" milk in reality is a pale yellow.


----------



## DLgal

Gaugersaurus said:


> The A-Wing first appeared in ROTJ in the Battle of Endor. It was the ship that crashed into the bridge of the Super Star Destroyer. Just important details serious fans should know



Nice try, but the A wing on display in SW land is the new version, first seen in the newer episodes. It is not an A wing of the original trilogy design.


----------



## pharmama

But the Clone Wars take place prior to the original trilogy?


----------



## HeatherAnn23

Sooooo, has anyone managed Oga’s and making a droid?  Have the droid backpacks shown back up yet? We will be there Wednesday at 8am and fine tuning strategy!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

ateam79828592 said:


> We visited SWGE opening weekend arriving 5/31 and leaving 6/5.   We just lucked into opening weekend with the ideal low crowds having booked our 20th anniversary trip for DL before opening dates were announced.   As it was only our 2nd DL visit ever, we didn't notice the special edition SWGE DL maps until the 3rd day of the opening.  After that we started snagging a couple each time we passed them, and so we came home with a small stack to share with our disboard friends.  If you would like a map, please PM me with your address.


Thank you for helping to make the magic for other DISers!


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Anyone else patiently stalking this thread waiting for the day reservations are over?

We’re coming early August and I’m going nuts not knowing what will happen when the reservation period ends!

Especially making all our dining reservations on a guess on how long we’ll be in the land and so on. Our goal is to devote two full mornings to it so hopefully that’ll be enough to get into Oga’s and Savi’s!


----------



## BecAus

>>>Anyone else patiently stalking this thread waiting for the day reservations are over?<<<

I am!!!!
Whist we are not really interested in SW:GE at all I am waiting to see what will happen crowd-wise after the 24th.  We will be there 8th - 10th July.  'Is It Packed' calendar originally had all three days as 'Yup, It's Packed' but they've now changed the Monday / Tuesday to the highest crowd rating of 'Forget About It'!  Our dates are not negotiable so we will just make the best of it.  We are onsite at the GCH villas.
If we can get into the land without a huge wait then we will probably swing by for a look.  My husband might ride the Falcon (SR), the ride doesn't look like my sort of thing - I don't do Star Tours, Space Mtn etc..
I would like to see the Cantina but my husband won't be interested in a long wait so we'll just wait and see how that all pans out after the 24th.
I have a bit of a plan in mind and will review and adjust once I see how the crowds are after the reservation period and then just go with the flow.  I have reservations for lunch and dinner most of the days and a long list of 'treats' to get through outside of that : )


----------



## theluckyrabbit

DLgal said:


> ... I'll go back to SW land for more Ronto wraps...


You're not alone. I think a lot of people will be visiting for the Ronto Wraps!


----------



## alvernon90

pharmama said:


> But the Clone Wars take place prior to the original trilogy?



[This comment has been pre-deleted for the moderators' convenience.]


----------



## Gaugersaurus

DLgal said:


> Nice try, but the A wing on display in SW land is the new version, first seen in the newer episodes. It is not an A wing of the original trilogy design.


You're correct the A wing in SWGE is the new resistance design but that's not what you stated in your original reply about it being a clone wars era ship (which it's not).  Also based off your argument the Falcon is not a classic ship either as it is the design that is seen in the newer episodes not the original trilogy. 

This brings me back to the original point I was trying to make that people going into SWGE to live in or see stuff pulled straight from the Original Trilogy will be dissatisfied as Disney has always stated the land is themed after the new trilogy so all ships/characters/etc will be the new style. Which is why I think SWGE doesn't live up to the hype for some and when compared to HP will always lose because it was only inspired by Star Wars not a location pulled straight out of the source material.


----------



## DLgal

Gaugersaurus said:


> You're correct the A wing in SWGE is the new resistance design but that's not what you stated in your original reply about it being a clone wars era ship (which it's not).  Also based off your argument the Falcon is not a classic ship either as it is the design that is seen in the newer episodes not the original trilogy.
> 
> This brings me back to the original point I was trying to make that people going into SWGE to live in or see stuff pulled straight from the Original Trilogy will be dissatisfied as Disney has always stated the land is themed after the new trilogy so all ships/characters/etc will be the new style. Which is why I think SWGE doesn't live up to the hype for some and when compared to HP will always lose because it was only inspired by Star Wars not a location pulled straight out of the source material.



The clone wars reference was me misunderstanding something my husband tried to explain to me. He was going into WAY too much detail and said that the A wing ship was created during the clone wars, which, yes, took place before the original trilogy. This was a backstory explanation that I misunderstood. It was a nerdy "actually" type explanation when I asked him about the A wing and when it first appeared in the SW universe. I pointed at the ship in the land and said "are you going to take a picture of that?" and his response was "no, that's not the A wing I like." Then, he started rattling stuff off about it, because I asked what he meant. See...I'm not really a good SW fan. I obviously don't pay enough attention to these things.


----------



## lurkergirl

The Sorcerer RSP emails went out, along with the merchandise links.  I'm not linking them, but it's not very difficult to find.  
It's a very eclectic collection of stuff - probably reflecting the larger scope of the Expo itself.


----------



## pharmama

Edit: This is not the post you're looking for...


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

https://d23.com/disney-channel-stars-at-d23-expo-2019/
Sadly, no David Tennant appearance for duck tales.

I am intrigued by the mention of a Kermit the frog appearance.


----------



## LizzyS

TikiTikiFan said:


> Anyone else patiently stalking this thread waiting for the day reservations are over?
> 
> We’re coming early August and I’m going nuts not knowing what will happen when the reservation period ends!
> 
> Especially making all our dining reservations on a guess on how long we’ll be in the land and so on. Our goal is to devote two full mornings to it so hopefully that’ll be enough to get into Oga’s and Savi’s!



Yes!  The sad part for me is that I'm trying to decide when I'm coming back to DLR *next year* and I am waiting in anticipation to see how things pan out without the reservations.


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

Shellbells said:


> I've been a Disney fan forever. My friends think it's an addiction but I just call it love, lol.  We just bought a Sunday ticket and then bought the room and park ticket for after 4 (to use on Sat), through the link that came up after we got the tickets.
> Then, super excited, I came here to read all about it.
> All the comments about the lines and seating issues really got me down. Now I regret booking the trip. I really wanted to see the parks panel but there's no way my husband is going to get up in the middle of the night just to wait in line for hours after we paid for it... I didn't realize you had to do that.
> 
> Can we cancel the tickets? I'm going to check and see if I can cancel the room.
> I'll call Disney to see if we can cancel the park tickets or upgrade to a full day ticket for another time.
> I'd this doable?
> I'm so sad. But it's my fault. I should have researched more before paying for everything.




I have to recommend reading through my trip report in my signature. While we did wait in some long lines, there were also lots of fun things we walked right up to or waited half an hour.


----------



## Nonsuch

TikiTikiFan said:


> Anyone else patiently stalking this thread waiting for the day reservations are over?


More than just stalking this thread, I'm visiting the parks this weekend to see what happens first hand 
I expect DL to be extremely busy on June 24, perhaps even having capacity closures (I actually expect closures).


----------



## lurkyloo

I just posted an exhaustive Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge trip report and about a billion photos over in the Disneyland Trip Reports sub-forum!

We had reservations Saturday at 5pm. I can't help but think that people who go after the reservation period ends will have a better time...


----------



## RomCom

We had our reservation yesterday morning. I was so scared when I got the email about adding people a couple days ago but it was awesome.  Got straight in the Catina line following the tips to arrive early and keep right. About 5 minutes to give our name.  Return was supposed to be 45 min so we rode the Falcon,  maybe 10-15 wait tops, got our Falcon picture and the text to return came early,  only 30 minutes. They were pushing breakfast menu but said we could order anything.  They were impressed I knew our order without looking and said I should join the crew. It wasn't super kid friendly but I kept my 5 year old happy with promises of a Vader stuffed animal.  The 8 year old loved the atmosphere and the Carbon Freeze (no booze) and the Ogas Obsession.  Wait wasn't too bad, the longest was to get a fresh boxed Ewok mug but at that point we were paid so DH took the boys to get the promised stuffies.  More wandering and saw the interaction with Rey and Chewie. Got into another maybe 10 minute line for the Falcon then we were ready to head out before the 11am group descended. It was awesome and I loved the reservation period.  Couldn't have done it without all your help though.


----------



## kristenabelle

lurkergirl said:


> The Sorcerer RSP emails went out, along with the merchandise links.  I'm not linking them, but it's not very difficult to find.
> It's a very eclectic collection of stuff - probably reflecting the larger scope of the Expo itself.



I wonder if they'll have more Haunted Mansion stuff onsite at MOG. They had a few things, but nothing I fell in love with.

Which I guess is better for my wallet


----------



## avalon451

lurkyloo said:


> I just posted an exhaustive Star Wars: Galaxy's Edge trip report and about a billion photos over in the Disneyland Trip Reports sub-forum!
> 
> We had reservations Saturday at 5pm. I can't help but think that people who go after the reservation period ends will have a better time...


Really excellent trip report! And funny. I respect your opinions as a fellow person who grew up with the franchise- I was 13 when A New Hope came out. Very much looking forward to experiencing it for myself in September, and I suspect that while it’ll be cool, I will also be thinking, this should be Tatooine.


----------



## RomCom

Also so weird but I was at the park this morning and this family was wearing Tuesday 8am-12pm GE wristbands.  But we were in Carsland and it was 8:40am. There is no way they could have done anything in GE and still park hopped in carsland that early.  But were they just going to GE super late? Why walk back and forth.  So many questions but I thought it rude to ask.


----------



## lurkyloo

avalon451 said:


> Really excellent trip report! And funny. I respect your opinions as a fellow person who grew up with the franchise- I was 13 when A New Hope came out. Very much looking forward to experiencing it for myself in September, and I suspect that while it’ll be cool, I will also be thinking, this should be Tatooine.



Exactly! I can't wait to hear what you think!


----------



## ImDMous

I was 7 when A New Hope came out and it's the first movie I actually remember going to.  (I've heard I went to Fantasia; I'm assuming a re-release or something, and cried through the entire Night on Bald Mountain, but luckily I don't remember that.  )
Tatooine is a dump.  Luke couldn't wait to get out of there, Obi Wan went there to forget and be forgotten.  Nothing good happens there.  Not where I want to go on vacation.
I think once all the landscaping grows in, GE will look a lot more similar to Endor.  But Endor has no civilizations, only a bunch of overgrown teddy bears running around.  Can't exactly hire a bunch of toddlers every year to run around in Ewok suits.
20 years from now, the people who actually remember seeing those movies in the theater will be seniors (ugh, I wish that were farther away then it is for me) , not exactly the target market for Disney.  They prefer young families who can pass on the addiction when the kids are small.  Those parents will have grown up with the most recent movies and will have memories of this land opening when they were kids and how cool it was to see the movies they grew up with come to life.  It's not like they can just rip the whole land out and redo it every 10 years.  It's the only thing that makes sense if they want it to have any legs.
I've gone twice so far and I loved it, had an even better time the second trip.  My mom went with us once and she loved it.  I guess we're just mindless sheep under Disney's spell.


----------



## ImDMous

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> https://d23.com/disney-channel-stars-at-d23-expo-2019/
> Sadly, no David Tennant appearance for duck tales.
> 
> I am intrigued by the mention of a Kermit the frog appearance.



Oh man, I would have to fan-girl freak-out.  It's probably better he's not coming so no one has to witness that.

I did get to see the Muppets sing Rainbow Connection 'live' for the Legends ceremony where Jim Henson was added.  You can hear me sniffling on my cell video of it.  Disney are masters of emotional manipulation.


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

I hate Disney’s Star Wars. I firmly believe that both movies are NOT truly Straw Wars in its spirit. My heart will always belong to the original trilogy and prequel. I’m 13 years old. 

Does that mean that I hate SWGE? Most definitely not, and neither did my dad (and he hates Disney’s Star Wars even more than I do!). We loved it and my dad was especially a fan of the unique touches/decor to the land (particularly Darth Vader’s ship). I was going to write something long but now I’ve totally forgotten- maybe later.

Point is is that while I wish Disney would add more... OG things (and imo that would draw more people to the land, the community is pretty 50/50 on TFA or TLJ) it doesn’t mean that I hate the land because they didnt. And young folks aren’t just fans of the current stuff!  Or maybe I’m just old in spirit?  I think that even people who don’t like current SW should give the land a shot, there’s some things that’ll probably appeal to them too even though Luke and Leia aren’t there (blue milk, Vader’s ship, stormtroopers, droids, Falcon, etc). And the environment is just great and immersive.


----------



## LizzyS

ImDMous said:


> I was 7 when A New Hope came out and it's the first movie I actually remember going to.  (I've heard I went to Fantasia; I'm assuming a re-release or something, and cried through the entire Night on Bald Mountain, but luckily I don't remember that.  )
> Tatooine is a dump.  Luke couldn't wait to get out of there, Obi Wan went there to forget and be forgotten.  Nothing good happens there.  Not where I want to go on vacation.
> I think once all the landscaping grows in, GE will look a lot more similar to Endor.  But Endor has no civilizations, only a bunch of overgrown teddy bears running around.  Can't exactly hire a bunch of toddlers every year to run around in Ewok suits.
> 20 years from now, the people who actually remember seeing those movies in the theater will be seniors (ugh, I wish that were farther away then it is for me) , not exactly the target market for Disney.  They prefer young families who can pass on the addiction when the kids are small.  Those parents will have grown up with the most recent movies and will have memories of this land opening when they were kids and how cool it was to see the movies they grew up with come to life.  It's not like they can just rip the whole land out and redo it every 10 years.  It's the only thing that makes sense if they want it to have any legs.
> I've gone twice so far and I loved it, had an even better time the second trip.  My mom went with us once and she loved it.  I guess we're just mindless sheep under Disney's spell.



Oh man, I live in the actual desert and use "Tatooine" as my location online a lot. 

Anyway, I think you have a good point about them using the ST as a springboard for the land instead of the OT.  I love all SW content to different degrees, but the ST is what fully did me in (I'm a newer SW fan because I didn't watch the movies until I was an adult).


----------



## LizzyS

StarSpeckledSky said:


> I hate Disney’s Star Wars.



That makes me sad.  Also, I'm almost 36.


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

LizzyS said:


> That makes me sad.  Also, I'm almost 36.


Personal opinions, you do you and I can do me. Agree to disagree.


----------



## LizzyS

StarSpeckledSky said:


> Personal opinions, you do you and I can do me. Agree to disagree.



Oh, of course.  I just don't get the hatred some have of the ST, that's all.


----------



## fly girl

I just don't know what to make of my phone call to DL Resort reservations. I believe I am receiving the notorious misinformation, but I am sharing just in case someone has any accurate info. 

Here's the story:  

First, called to inquire about military room rate discount. CM informed that NO discounts to rooms are being given for July, including employee and Visa card discounts. But, she proceeded to tell me they still have A TON of rooms still available in the time frame I wanted to go (mid July). She then said keep calling back because they may open discounts at some point. I really like my deep discounted room, I'll keep calling. It's a pain, but worth it. Sorry to the CM's who will have to look daily for no discount. What can I say, I am cheap. lol

Second, she stated that getting into SWGE will be through a kiosk station starting June 24th to manage crowds. What the what?!  I have tried to research and find out if it is true to no avail. It would make sense to hold back JUMBO crowds, but is she still confusing the reservation system until the 23rd with the 24th massive opening? Her way seems like it would make sense. But if they are advertising NO RESERVATIONS required to gain access, I can see some very angry guests if the kiosk runs out of time slots. 

I am so curious to see if anything she said was accurate. Personally, I would like the kiosk system. I was at Pandora a week after opening and it was just so thick with people ... and Avatar popularity is a minute fraction compared to Star Wars.


----------



## socaldisneylover

fly girl said:


> Second, she stated that getting into SWGE will be through a kiosk station starting June 24th to manage crowds. What the what?!  I have tried to research and find out if it is true to no avail. It would make sense to hold back JUMBO crowds, but is she still confusing the reservation system until the 23rd with the 24th massive opening? Her way seems like it would make sense. But if they are advertising NO RESERVATIONS required to gain access, I can see some very angry guests if the kiosk runs out of time slots.
> 
> I am so curious to see if anything she said was accurate. Personally, I would like the kiosk system. I was at Pandora a week after opening and it was just so thick with people ... and Avatar popularity is a minute fraction compared to Star Wars.



Yes, there will supposedly be kiosks set up that you will need to scan your card at, and be given a "Boarding Group."  It was also said that it could be done via Maxpass.  Then you will either have to watch the Monitors that will be set up that show which Group is currently being allowed to enter, or they will notify you by Text when it's your group's turn.  You will not be assigned a specific time slot, and they'll control admittance by group, depending upon how crowded GE is at any given time.

While you may get assigned to a group, there's no guarantee you'll get into GE, or you may have to wait until late in the evening for your group to be called.  The advertisements all have fine print stating that GE will have capacity restrictions, and admittance is not guaranteed.


----------



## crystal1313

I *think* they will close the land when it hits a certain capacity and you will need to sign into the virtual queue through the app...

https://www.disneytouristblog.com/star-wars-land-boarding-pass-system/


----------



## pharmama

Starting on the 24th DL has announced that there will be a "boarding group" system to enter SWGE once capacity is reached.  Here's @BadPinkTink nice summary of how this is expected to work based on information released thus far:

*Star Wars Galaxys Edge will open to ALL guests at general park opening hours*
*Once capacity has been reached, Disney will open the virtual queuing system*
*There are 2 ways to access the virtual queuing system A. By using the Disneyland App B. By using a Fastpass kiosk and obtaining a paper Boarding Group ticket*
*You will be assigned a Boarding Group with a specific time to enter Star Wars Galaxys Edge*
*When you Boarding Time opens you will be alerted through the APP*
*If you are not using the APP and have obtained a paper Boarding Group ticket , you will need to check the Digital Display Monitors to see when your Boarding Group opens. There will be no return time on the paper Boarding Group ticket*
*Once your Boarding Group opens, you will have 2 hours to check into Star Wars Galaxys Edge. This means that if you get an alert that your Boarding Group can enter Star Wars Galaxys Edge, and you are in line at Radiator Springs Racers in California Adventures, you can still ride Radiator Springs Racers. You will have plenty of time to get back to Star Wars Galaxys Edge.*
*Once inside Star Wars Galaxys Edge, there will be no time limit on how long you can stay*
So likely the boarding group kiosk is what the CM was referring to.


----------



## lurkergirl

@kristenabelle I’d expect some more Haunted Mansion stuff, there is the dress and stuff that wasn’t on the RSP.  But also some of that might have been diluted with the Haunted Mansion events earlier in August.

I have a list, but some of the items are super limited. I don’t really expect them, so I won’t be spending as much as I thought.


----------



## fly girl

Well it looks like I was clueless!  LOL  So it sounds like it will be a free for all until they say it reached capacity --  does anyone know what capacity is? Is it 2x, 3x, 5x, or 10x more than they are currently letting in using the reservation system?  And if the cantina reservation is done in 5-10 minutes now, who knows how fast it will go for entire day?

But the CM said it was only available at the kiosk only. No MaxPass. But I hope it can be done through the App, who wants to keep checking a monitor? 

Thanks for clarification.


----------



## pharmama

I don't think the current system for Oga's (or Savi's) is viable after June 23rd when you don't have the 4 hour windows any more.  I would not be surprised if they already have another plan, we just won't find out what it is until Monday.  It seems like they'll have to go to reservations at some point? 

I've seen speculation but I don't think we really know what they consider "capacity" for the land relative to the reservation period.


----------



## disEAR

Short video of our trip to Galaxy's Edge! Wouldn't call it informational, just something fun!


----------



## fly girl

pharmama said:


> I don't think the current system for Oga's (or Savi's) is viable after June 23rd when you don't have the 4 hour windows any more.  I would not be surprised if they already have another plan, we just won't find out what it is until Monday.  It seems like they'll have to go to reservations at some point?
> 
> I've seen speculation but I don't think we really know what they consider "capacity" for the land relative to the reservation period.



Ahh, the waiting to see. Patience has never been my virtue.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

fly girl said:


> I just don't know what to make of my phone call to DL Resort reservations. I believe I am receiving the notorious misinformation, but I am sharing just in case someone has any accurate info.
> 
> Here's the story:
> 
> First, called to inquire about military room rate discount. CM informed that NO discounts to rooms are being given for July, including employee and Visa card discounts. But, she proceeded to tell me they still have A TON of rooms still available in the time frame I wanted to go (mid July). She then said keep calling back because they may open discounts at some point. I really like my deep discounted room, I'll keep calling. It's a pain, but worth it. Sorry to the CM's who will have to look daily for no discount. What can I say, I am cheap. lol
> 
> Second, she stated that getting into SWGE will be through a kiosk station starting June 24th to manage crowds. What the what?!  I have tried to research and find out if it is true to no avail. It would make sense to hold back JUMBO crowds, but is she still confusing the reservation system until the 23rd with the 24th massive opening? Her way seems like it would make sense. But if they are advertising NO RESERVATIONS required to gain access, I can see some very angry guests if the kiosk runs out of time slots.
> 
> I am so curious to see if anything she said was accurate. Personally, I would like the kiosk system. I was at Pandora a week after opening and it was just so thick with people ... and Avatar popularity is a minute fraction compared to Star Wars.



This is what Disney published back on May 28:


----------



## interstate70s

fly girl said:


> I just don't know what to make of my phone call to DL Resort reservations. I believe I am receiving the notorious misinformation, but I am sharing just in case someone has any accurate info.
> 
> Here's the story:
> 
> First, called to inquire about military room rate discount. CM informed that NO discounts to rooms are being given for July, including employee and Visa card discounts. But, she proceeded to tell me they still have A TON of rooms still available in the time frame I wanted to go (mid July). She then said keep calling back because they may open discounts at some point. I really like my deep discounted room, I'll keep calling. It's a pain, but worth it. Sorry to the CM's who will have to look daily for no discount. What can I say, I am cheap. lol



I booked a room at the DLH with a military discount 2 weeks ago for June 30th through the 4th.  The discount was available at all 3 hotels, with most of the room categories still available. Only the Paradise Pier didn't have standard rooms at the discount. I'd call again and talk to someone else.


----------



## disneydenisel

We just got back home from our weekend at DLR and our one and only 4-hour SWGE 11-3 reservation on Friday, 6/14.  A cast member told me that capacity was 6,000 and that reservations were around 3,000.  This makes sense, so that during the one hour reservation overlaps, if no one from the first group left, there would be a maximum of 6,000 people.  

Our group of 4 had a nice time.  Loved the theming and cast members staying in character.  Oga's drinks and service were not worth the money, but the atmosphere was nice to look at.  I would almost get the reservation and then go in to look around and then leave, ha ha.  Kids wanted to build droids, but the wait was too long.  Now that I am home, I see that they start at $99.99, so I guess we dodged an expensive bullet .  I wish I would have had more time to look at merchandise and buy something like a t-shirt or lanyard, but we left after 3 hours, 20 minutes because the kids wanted normal park food.  Waited for Chewbacca, but he didn't show up during the time we hung out to look for him.  Looking forward to visiting again!


----------



## midnight star

For Oga's are they still letting one person sign up? Can't remember if I read either on here or Facebook that someone had to have their whole party when putting their names down. We were planning to divide and conquer. Me put our names down for the Cantina, and my aunt get to Droid depot first before the wait gets too crazy. Is this still doable?


----------



## pharmama

It seems like the reports I’ve read where people needed their whole party for the line at Oga’s were those who ended up being in the very first group and were therefore going to be taken inside basically right away.


----------



## midnight star

pharmama said:


> It seems like the reports I’ve read where people needed their whole party for the line at Oga’s were those who ended up being in the very first group and were therefore going to be taken inside basically right away.


So say I make it for the first group for 11am reservation period, would we need to be together. Or would there be a wait since it isn't the first time slot of the day?


----------



## pharmama

midnight star said:


> So say I make it for the first group for 11am reservation period, would we need to be together. Or would there be a wait since it isn't the first time slot of the day?



I think it’s mostly for the 8am group since it’s a function of that first group to fill up the Cantina but hopefully others will chime in. Perhaps there could be a few parties getting admitted right away in each reservation window?  

We are also in the 11am group (and 8pm) later this week so I’m interested to know too. We plan to try for the Cantina at our 11am slot and try again at 8pm if we don’t get in.


----------



## midnight star

pharmama said:


> I think it’s mostly for the 8am group since it’s a function of that first group to fill up the Cantina but hopefully others will chime in. Perhaps there could be a few parties getting admitted right away in each reservation window?
> 
> We are also in the 11am group (and 8pm) later this week so I’m interested to know too. We plan to try for the Cantina at our 11am slot and try again at 8pm if we don’t get in.


Ok let us know how the 11am system goes!


----------



## crystal1313

I was in the 11am group on Saturday and within the first 10-15 people in line and don’t recall anyone getting seated right away. In fact, the line to get into Ogas after you had received your text to come back was still quite long from the 8am group. I’m pretty sure they just took everyone’s phone number for the 11am group. They were very adamant that only one person needed to be in line for your party.


----------



## amyg1975

If you are not in the front of the line for Oga's you do NOT need your whole party there.  I was very far back and they were telling people to only have one person in line.  In fact, they were coming up to each person and asking if they had more than one person waiting, and would ask the others to leave to speed up the line.


----------



## gypsy_at_heart

Any word on droid backpacks? Are they back in stock?

I’m on the plane to LAX right now, but I won’t get into SWGE until the 21st


----------



## fly girl

interstate70s said:


> I booked a room at the DLH with a military discount 2 weeks ago for June 30th through the 4th.  The discount was available at all 3 hotels, with most of the room categories still available. Only the Paradise Pier didn't have standard rooms at the discount. I'd call again and talk to someone else.



Thanks! I’ll keep calling. I called twice yesterday, the first CM shut me down immediately and said no discounts. Offered to look up rack rates, but I can see that on my computer. The second CM who shared the SWGE info, tried to find a discount, but came up empty. She was the one to say, keep calling.  Hopefully I’ll get one.  Considering all 3 hotels have all room types open, I may get lucky. Why let rooms sit empty!


----------



## ffugitive

Anyone know if you will be able to enter DCA (to avoid the long DL lines) and then access the virtual queue from there?


----------



## interstate70s

fly girl said:


> Thanks! I’ll keep calling. I called twice yesterday, the first CM shut me down immediately and said no discounts. Offered to look up rack rates, but I can see that on my computer. The second CM who shared the SWGE info, tried to find a discount, but came up empty. She was the one to say, keep calling.  Hopefully I’ll get one.  Considering all 3 hotels have all room types open, I may get lucky. Why let rooms sit empty!



It's very interesting that they're charging a premium for hotel rooms with no discounts, with no benefit to access Galaxy's Edge after the 23rd. Especially, given their availability.


----------



## Lesley Wake

ffugitive said:


> Anyone know if you will be able to enter DCA (to avoid the long DL lines) and then access the virtual queue from there?


It's possible. But I don't think we will know for sure until Monday.


----------



## cdatkins

on early entry days at Disneyland, will they be forming a separate GE queue outside the gates or inside the gates? Does anyone know?


----------



## scorpio69

Mega excited to be finally going today , I have a quick question. Will I get 10% off using my Disney chase visa in galaxy edge on merchandise? 
Thanks


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1141169586672291842


----------



## scottishgirl1

Lesley Wake said:


> It's possible. But I don't think we will know for sure until Monday.





cdatkins said:


> on early entry days at Disneyland, will they be forming a separate GE queue outside the gates or inside the gates? Does anyone know?



I have these questions as well, We leave in 10 days and my Disneyland planning is at a standstill as there are too many unknowns!


----------



## socaldisneylover

Galaxy's Edge Boarding Groups, Etc.


----------



## socaldisneylover

Sounds great that you can make a Reservation at Oga's from the comfort of home at 7 AM, choose a time later that day, and be guaranteed admittance into GE an hour before, without having to worry about getting to park in the morning to get into a boarding group.


----------



## Kuzcotopia12

So now - do I brave the crowds from 6/28 - 7/1 or skip.  I keep changing my mind.


----------



## StarlitNight05

The reservation system for Oga's sounds like a good idea. I kind of assumed I wouldn't be getting in when we visit next, but now it sounds like if I'm vigilent and ready to reserve at 7am, I may have a shot. I still wish they had made the cantina bigger, but that's not our reality at this point.


----------



## avalon451

Ohhhh, YES. I'm so happy to see this. I was worried I was going to have to get there at 6 a.m. to rope drop on a MM day, spend all of MM queuing for SWGE, rush to the cantina or Savi's (only one of them) and thereby waste a whole lot of time. I was really hoping they were going to come up with an advance reservation system, but this day of thing works, too. It will be interesting to see how it pans out, and I hope it works well and they keep the system in place. Also, I hope the FP return is open for MFSR by the time we get there in September!


----------



## avalon451

https://www.micechat.com/228856-star-wars-unleashed-accessing-galaxys-edge-june-24th-and-beyond/
Somebody just posted a separate thread about this. I'm so excited! You'll be able to make a reservation for Savi's or the cantina at 7 a.m. on the day, from the app or the website.


----------



## katyringo

Is this information anywhere from disney itself? Micechat is usually legit, but they aren’t always correct.


----------



## katyringo

socaldisneylover said:


> Sounds great that you can make a Reservation at Oga's from the comfort of home at 7 AM, choose a time later that day, and be guaranteed admittance into GE an hour before, without having to worry about getting to park in the morning to get into a boarding group.



Did I mis read? Because I think it said you had to be in the park to make the reservation.


----------



## dina444444

katyringo said:


> Is this information anywhere from disney itself? Micechat is usually legit, but they aren’t always correct.


https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-edge-at-disneyland-resort-beginning-june-24/


----------



## dina444444

katyringo said:


> Did I mis read? Because I think it said you had to be in the park to make the reservation.


It says that to access the virtual queue.


----------



## gerilyne

avalon451 said:


> https://www.micechat.com/228856-star-wars-unleashed-accessing-galaxys-edge-june-24th-and-beyond/
> Somebody just posted a separate thread about this. I'm so excited! You'll be able to make a reservation for Savi's or the cantina at 7 a.m. on the day, from the app or the website.


This is good news I think.  My only question is both my boyfriend and I want to build our own lightsaber. I wonder if we both need a reservation and if we can get 2 at the same time.  I mean I'm pretty sure we both need a rez to build but I hope we can get it at the same time.


----------



## dina444444

Official article from Disney https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-edge-at-disneyland-resort-beginning-june-24/


----------



## DLgal

fly girl said:


> I just don't know what to make of my phone call to DL Resort reservations. I believe I am receiving the notorious misinformation, but I am sharing just in case someone has any accurate info.
> 
> Here's the story:
> 
> First, called to inquire about military room rate discount. CM informed that NO discounts to rooms are being given for July, including employee and Visa card discounts. But, she proceeded to tell me they still have A TON of rooms still available in the time frame I wanted to go (mid July). She then said keep calling back because they may open discounts at some point. I really like my deep discounted room, I'll keep calling. It's a pain, but worth it. Sorry to the CM's who will have to look daily for no discount. What can I say, I am cheap. lol
> 
> Second, she stated that getting into SWGE will be through a kiosk station starting June 24th to manage crowds. What the what?!  I have tried to research and find out if it is true to no avail. It would make sense to hold back JUMBO crowds, but is she still confusing the reservation system until the 23rd with the 24th massive opening? Her way seems like it would make sense. But if they are advertising NO RESERVATIONS required to gain access, I can see some very angry guests if the kiosk runs out of time slots.
> 
> I am so curious to see if anything she said was accurate. Personally, I would like the kiosk system. I was at Pandora a week after opening and it was just so thick with people ... and Avatar popularity is a minute fraction compared to Star Wars.



The military hotel discount information she gave you is definitely false. I booked a military discount (35%) room at the DLH for July 4-7 about a month ago. When I called, ALL 3 hotels had discounted rooms available in several room categories. Call back.


----------



## katyringo

dina444444 said:


> It says that to access the virtual queue.



Oh gotcha!


----------



## BecAus

katyringo said:


> Is this information anywhere from disney itself? Micechat is usually legit, but they aren’t always correct.



After reading the Mousechat article I checked the Disney Blog and the article is there so I've updated the July checkin thread with this info.


----------



## pharmama

gerilyne said:


> This is good news I think.  My only question is both my boyfriend and I want to build our own lightsaber. I wonder if we both need a reservation and if we can get 2 at the same time.  I mean I'm pretty sure we both need a rez to build but I hope we can get it at the same time.


I'm sure you will both need a reservation but I would hope/think the reservation system will allow you to select how many "builders" vs "observers" so you can make the reservation together.


----------



## TarotFox

They asked me how many builders when I got our reservation.


----------



## EmJ

dina444444 said:


> Official article from Disney https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-edge-at-disneyland-resort-beginning-june-24/


This is really interesting! So here’s what I will be looking for:
The article says that if you get a reservation for Savi’s or Oga’s, then you don’t need to get a boarding pass time, as the reservation itself will allow you access to the land. DH wants to build a lightsaber, but The Boy and I do not. However, we all want to experience the land and enjoy Smugglers’ Run together. So, if DH gets a Savi’s reservation, will our whole family be allowed to enter? Or will we have to hope we can time his reservation with a separate Boarding Group time for The Boy and me?


----------



## DLRExpert

After reading this, I would recommend forgoing the Virtual Queue, and instead make a reservation for either or both the Cantina (my favorite thing there) or the Savi Lightsaber Experience for later in the day (around 3pm-5pm).

This way you can enjoy the park in the morning, you could easily be done with most of Disneyland by 3pm, then head over to SWGE.

ME


----------



## katyringo

So now the unknown for me is what are ride wait times going to be like? Like if we grab an oga’s for 10am, but the ride wait times by 10am are horrible.. 

I’m trying to plan when in our trip we will plan to go over there. We like to use our magic morning to do fantasy land and start banking fastpasses for DCA and hop over..

thinking maybe on a non magic morning day we will try to snag an early oga time and rope drop SWGE.

Will deff be watching wait times next week. We arrive July 1st. 

Another option is we arrive around noon on the 1st. But flying early in the morning. Could try and grab a late evening reservation for oga.


----------



## Lesley Wake

EmJ said:


> This is really interesting! So here’s what I will be looking for:
> The article says that if you get a reservation for Savi’s or Oga’s, then you don’t need to get a boarding pass time, as the reservation itself will allow you access to the land. DH wants to build a lightsaber, but The Boy and I do not. However, we all want to experience the land and enjoy Smugglers’ Run together. So, if DH gets a Savi’s reservation, will our whole family be allowed to enter? Or will we have to hope we can time his reservation with a separate Boarding Group time for The Boy and me?


I think if you are a party of 3, including one child, it will be fine to go in with the Savi reservation. As long as it's not crowded and you don't abuse it they haven't been strict with the 1-observer for Savi and Droid Depot. 

If you had a party larger than that, it is unclear and I would think it may be easier to get a regular boarding time for all of you and just enter before the reservation. The builder can do other things before going into the workshop.


----------



## DLRExpert

duplicate


----------



## BigCheese

gypsy_at_heart said:


> Any word on droid backpacks? Are they back in stock?



We were there on Monday and Tuesday and the backpacks were not back in stock. But you never know. They were out of the gift cards for awhile and today a Facebook group posted that the cards were back in stock this afternoon. They were also out of the R2-D2 bowls for a bit but those were back on Monday.


----------



## socaldisneylover

DLRExpert said:


> After reading this, I would recommend forgoing the Virtual Queue, and instead make a reservation for either or both the Cantina (our favorite thing there) or the Savi Lightsaber Experience for later in the day (around 3pm-5pm
> ME


As is noted in the article, a Savi's reservation will require you to pay $200 when you make it.


----------



## DLRExpert

socaldisneylover said:


> As is noted in the article, a Savi's reservation will require you to pay $200 when you make it.


Then choose the Cantina. Better than not knowing when you can enter the land.


----------



## Sjwillia

I will be interested in how many people can get a reservation for Oga's via the app.  We are a family of 7 and would hate to be limited to just 6 people.


----------



## ktlm

katyringo said:


> So now the unknown for me is what are ride wait times going to be like? Like if we grab an oga’s for 10am, but the ride wait times by 10am are horrible..
> 
> I’m trying to plan when in our trip we will plan to go over there. We like to use our magic morning to do fantasy land and start banking fastpasses for DCA and hop over..
> 
> thinking maybe on a non magic morning day we will try to snag an early oga time and rope drop SWGE.
> 
> Will deff be watching wait times next week. We arrive July 1st.
> 
> Another option is we arrive around noon on the 1st. But flying early in the morning. Could try and grab a late evening reservation for oga.



I would grab an Oga's  Cantina reservation whenever you can get it and worry about the ride later.  You can always try to enter the land other times for the ride- or try to rope drop the ride and then have a Cantina Reservation later (although I imagine rope dropping that ride is going to a crazy race) Having been there-- at least for us-- Oga's was the absolute highlight.  Even if you don't drink any of the alcoholic beverages (I didn't as it was 8:00 a.m., DD didn't as she is 13,  but DH did), the detail in the place is just incredible and something to see.   I will warn you though as far as the snacks, Oga's Obsession is great (much better than I expected and definitely something to try), but unless you are a huge fan of spicy you might want to stay away from Batuu Bites.  All 3 of us found them pretty gross and DH and DD both can handle a lot of spice.   Also FYI-- you want that  souvenir Porg cup non-alcoholic drink- it will set you back $32.00.  The prices in Galaxy's Edge are high-- but the place really is amazing!


----------



## fly girl

DLgal said:


> The military hotel discount information she gave you is definitely false. I booked a military discount (35%) room at the DLH for July 4-7 about a month ago. When I called, ALL 3 hotels had discounted rooms available in several room categories. Call back.





interstate70s said:


> It's very interesting that they're charging a premium for hotel rooms with no discounts, with no benefit to access Galaxy's Edge after the 23rd. Especially, given their availability.



It is crazy. I just called and the CM said absolutely ZERO discounts until September. She wouldn't even look in the system for me when I asked if she could try.  I also inquired when policy changed to no discounts and she said about a week ago. It is a bummer.  I could understand if rooms were scarce, but they are not.  Even over a weekend.


----------



## kristensideaoffun

EmJ said:


> This is really interesting! So here’s what I will be looking for:
> The article says that if you get a reservation for Savi’s or Oga’s, then you don’t need to get a boarding pass time, as the reservation itself will allow you access to the land. DH wants to build a lightsaber, but The Boy and I do not. However, we all want to experience the land and enjoy Smugglers’ Run together. So, if DH gets a Savi’s reservation, will our whole family be allowed to enter? Or will we have to hope we can time his reservation with a separate Boarding Group time for The Boy and me?



It now says the builder can bring two guests, so all three of you will be able to enjoy the experience.


----------



## cdatkins

Love that you can make a reservation for Oga’s and Savi’s starting June 24! That will work great for us because we will be in line both days at 7am for early entry into DL.


----------



## rteetz

Some more notes on today's Disneyland news...

Savi's has you make a $199.99 non-refundable "deposit". If you don't show up you just lost $200. This is good you the build + 2 guests. 

Oga's requires a credit card reservation much like other reservations and you will be charged $10 per person for a no show. You cannot cancel. Reservation is a 45 minute window and you have a 2 drink max.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Decisions, decisions...

We currently have reservations for the 23rd at 8am. We want to go to the Cantina which we know means being there super early. So do we still go for that or try for an Oga reservation for the 24/25th? We’re a party of 6, so I worry about it being too big to get a reservation easily and/or system overload.


----------



## SomeGuyInOz

DisneyJamieCA said:


> We currently have reservations for the 23rd at 8am. We want to go to the Cantina which we know means being there super early...


Actually, that is something I am wondering about.  It states that same-day reservations for Oga's can be made from 7am, but it does not state that you must have already entered the Park.  I am *hoping *that a reservation is possible for that day even for guests who don't plan on entering until later.  I can almost never arrive before midday, so this Oga's thing might be the only way for me to get into SW:GE for quite some time.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

SomeGuyInOz said:


> Actually, that is something I am wondering about.  It states that same-day reservations for Oga's can be made from 7am, but it does not state that you must have already entered the Park.  I am *hoping *that a reservation is possible for that day even for guests who don't plan on entering until later.  I can almost never arrive before midday, so this Oga's thing might be the only way for me to get into SW:GE for quite some time.


Since you can make a reservation on the website it seems that you do not need to be in the park.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## DisneyJamieCA

SomeGuyInOz said:


> Actually, that is something I am wondering about.  It states that same-day reservations for Oga's can be made from 7am, but it does not state that you must have already entered the Park.  I am *hoping *that a reservation is possible for that day even for guests who don't plan on entering until later.  I can almost never arrive before midday, so this Oga's thing might be the only way for me to get into SW:GE for quite some time.



I was talking about our reservation to the land on the 23rd and needing to get there early in order to get into Oga’s. 

I agree that starting the 24th, you don’t need to be physically in the park to make the reservation. 

Just talked it over with the family though and they want to keep our original plans for the 23rd, which is a crazy early start and use the reservation system on the 24th if for some reason we can’t get into to Oga’s on the 23rd.


----------



## smartlabelprint

ateam79828592 said:


> We visited SWGE opening weekend arriving 5/31 and leaving 6/5.   We just lucked into opening weekend with the ideal low crowds having booked our 20th anniversary trip for DL before opening dates were announced.   As it was only our 2nd DL visit ever, we didn't notice the special edition SWGE DL maps until the 3rd day of the opening.  After that we started snagging a couple each time we passed them, and so we came home with a small stack to share with our disboard friends.  If you would like a map, please PM me with your address.


Thanks for the map. I love it!


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

DisneyJamieCA said:


> I was talking about our reservation to the land on the 23rd and needing to get there early in order to get into Oga’s.
> 
> I agree that starting the 24th, you don’t need to be physically in the park to make the reservation.
> 
> Just talked it over with the family though and they want to keep our original plans for the 23rd, which is a crazy early start and use the reservation system on the 24th if for some reason we can’t get into to Oga’s on the 23rd.


We are also going on the 23rd. I wish they would do a test of the reservation system this weekend so we could avoid the stress of the mad dash to Oga’s first thing!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> We are also going on the 23rd. I wish they would do a test of the reservation system this weekend so we could avoid the stress of the mad dash to Oga’s first thing!



Yes, that would be great! Are you still going for the mad dash in at opening?


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

DisneyJamieCA said:


> Yes, that would be great! Are you still going for the mad dash in at opening?



I would very much like to visit the cantina on Sunday as my husband will be with us and it will be his only visit, at least for a long time. He doesn’t have an AP and only goes once in a while.


----------



## scottishgirl1

Does anyone know if you have to have your tickets linked on the app to get an Ogas reservation. We would be driving to Disney on 9th July and could go in at night if I got a reservation at 7 that morning but we wont have our tickets until we check in that afternoon


----------



## 720L

We are a family of 4. I'm hoping we can make a reservation for Savi's and all of us get into the land? Will we be able to make a reservation for 7am on a magic morning?


----------



## Lesley Wake

scottishgirl1 said:


> Does anyone know if you have to have your tickets linked on the app to get an Ogas reservation. We would be driving to Disney on 9th July and could go in at night if I got a reservation at 7 that morning but we wont have our tickets until we check in that afternoon


I think because you can book via the website you don’t need ticket media. That reservation system may not even really be connected to the app (but I could be wrong). I think they will be able to somewhat control it better with the $10 no show fee and that you can’t cancel it (so locals can’t just go in and book one every day without knowing if they will actually go to the parks).


----------



## scottishgirl1

Lesley Wake said:


> I think because you can book via the website you don’t need ticket media. That reservation system may not even really be connected to the app (but I could be wrong). I think they will be able to somewhat control it better with the $10 no show fee and that you can’t cancel it (so locals can’t just go in and book one every day without knowing if they will actually go to the parks).


 
Fingers crossed! It would make it more like a day of dining reservation. Might work for us since we wont get much in  the way of Maxpass arriving late in the day. We have 5 day hoppers and are either going in  to parks on the Tuesday evening or Sunday morning before we leave


----------



## TikiTikiFan

rteetz said:


> Savi's has you make a $199.99 non-refundable "deposit". If you don't show up you just lost $200. This is good you the build + 2 guests.



So is the card to just hold the reservation? Or is it charged for the cost of the lightsaber at time of booking?

I'm traveling with a group of six and four of us definitely want to build and we'd want to do it all together. Seems like it'd be easier to have one person just make the reservation but if they would then charge the cost for four lightsabers then that'd be nice to know. It seems like it's just to hold it and then when you all show up we could pay individually?

This is what it says on the Savi's Workshop page on the Disneyland site: "A valid accepted credit card number is required at the time of booking. A $199.99 no-show fee per builder will be applied to such credit card if you fail to check in for your reservation."

So... sounds like that card is only charged if you no show? And then perhaps I could make a reservation for all of us and when we show up we could pay on our own? 

Once people try it out with this new system after the 24th, I'd love to know the fine details!


----------



## rteetz

TikiTikiFan said:


> So is the card to just hold the reservation? Or is it charged for the cost of the lightsaber at time of booking?
> 
> I'm traveling with a group of six and four of us definitely want to build and we'd want to do it all together. Seems like it'd be easier to have one person just make the reservation but if they would then charge the cost for four lightsabers then that'd be nice to know. It seems like it's just to hold it and then when you all show up we could pay individually?
> 
> This is what it says on the Savi's Workshop page on the Disneyland site: "A valid accepted credit card number is required at the time of booking. A $199.99 no-show fee per builder will be applied to such credit card if you fail to check in for your reservation."
> 
> So... sounds like that card is only charged if you no show? And then perhaps I could make a reservation for all of us and when we show up we could pay on our own?
> 
> Once people try it out with this new system after the 24th, I'd love to know the fine details!


It’s to hold the reservation at first. I’m guessing maybe once you get there then you could pay in cash or whatever. It’s more or less just making sure people show up. I surely wouldn’t want to be charged $200 for not showing up.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

rteetz said:


> It’s to hold the reservation at first. I’m guessing maybe once you get there then you could pay in cash or whatever.



That would make sense! I’m doing all the planning and reservation making so just wanted to be aware if I made a reservation to build four lightsabers if my card was gonna be slapped with a $800 charge or not!

Think you’re right though it’s likely just to hold it. 

I like that having one of these reservations also gets you into the land! I think my plan now is going to save Savi’s for an evening visit so we can see the land at night and use that as our assurance to get in during that time frame.


----------



## nickcapp

So as of now there are no Disneyland Resort Hotel benefits for SWGE port 6/23? No EMH? No Priority reservations? I know SWGE is close to unprecedented, but how likely is it we'll see some sort of benefit at some point?


----------



## DLgal

nickcapp said:


> So as of now there are no Disneyland Resort Hotel benefits for SWGE port 6/23? No EMH? No Priority reservations? I know SWGE is close to unprecedented, but how likely is it we'll see some sort of benefit at some point?



Correct. I don't expect them to add SW land to EMH, likely ever. It has always been very limited at Disneyland and I expect that to stay the same. 

At best, people with EMH will have the benefit of positioning themselves at the entrance to the land prior to official opening time, and will be the first in on those days.


----------



## DisneylandNerd

I'm waiting to see the first few days how this same day reservation pans out. Considering everyone will be trying to book at exactly 7am so they get a for sure spot in I would assume this might crash the disneyapp first couple times and or website. Luckily I have a 2 week preview to see how it works before my trip


----------



## DisneylandNerd

nickcapp said:


> So as of now there are no Disneyland Resort Hotel benefits for SWGE port 6/23? No EMH? No Priority reservations? I know SWGE is close to unprecedented, but how likely is it we'll see some sort of benefit at some point?


They probably wont do anything for a long time if ever at all. Part of the lands already don't open anyways for EMH so they probably wont do for SWGE for a long time


----------



## DLgal

DisneylandNerd said:


> I'm waiting to see the first few days how this same day reservation pans out. Considering everyone will be trying to book at exactly 7am so they get a for sure spot in I would assume this might crash the disneyapp first couple times and or website. Luckily I have a 2 week preview to see how it works before my trip



Locals are lazy. Most people won't be on at 7am, don't worry.


----------



## LizzyS

I am stoked to hear about the reservation system for Oga's and Savi's!  I honestly wouldn't have been happy going during the reservation period and having to wait in a long line just to put down my name.


----------



## scorpio69

It was our turn to go last night (8-12 pm) and I LOVED it. we followed the advice here and split up to line up for so we were able to do Ogas, Savis and the ride etc in our allotted time. Ogas is the best inmho, you truly feel like you are in a movie. The vibe is great and I had the cliff dweller which I thought was delicious.
My son (15 ) got to build his lightsaber and was over the moon. The land was practically empty for our last two hours. 
My only beef is with the CM giving consistent INCORRECT information and line cutting people . Luckily we ran into some wonderful people in line who helped us out immensely.


----------



## socaldisneylover

TikiTikiFan said:


> That would make sense! I’m doing all the planning and reservation making so just wanted to be aware if I made a reservation to build four lightsabers if my card was gonna be slapped with a $800 charge or not!
> 
> Think you’re right though it’s likely just to hold it.
> 
> I like that having one of these reservations also gets you into the land! I think my plan now is going to save Savi’s for an evening visit so we can see the land at night and use that as our assurance to get in during that time frame.


I do not know for certain, but I wouldn't necessarily assume they don't charge you when the reservation is made.  The way I read the details, it sounded like you pay when booking it online.


----------



## Elias1901

Just curious as I haven't been to the Expo in a fair number of years... what time each evening does the convention/events usually wind down/close for the night? I wan't to know what time to make dining reservations for for dinner but I don't want to miss stuff at the Expo at the same time.

What about during lunch hours? I've heard the convention's food court isn't always the best and is overpriced. Is there ample time during the day to bus or Uber to Downtown Disney or walk to someplace on Harbor, etc. for a bite to eat at lunchtime (doesn't have to be EXACTLY during typical lunch hours, willing to take early or late lunches)??

On that note, if you leave the Expo... is it hard to return and get in without a long wait during the day? I know it's nuts in the morning obviously but I can't recall if we left at all during the day and if it was hard to get back in or not...

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## socaldisneylover

DLgal said:


> Locals are lazy. Most people won't be on at 7am, don't worry.


It's Summer, and there will be plenty of non-locals in town to experience GE, that will be on when reservations open.  And there's no idea how many reservations DL will be offering for each time period during the day, so the more desirable slots could fill up quickly.  I would not be surprised if on some or all days they're gone before the 8 AM rope drop.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

socaldisneylover said:


> I do not know for certain, but I wouldn't necessarily assume they don't charge you when the reservation is made. The way I read the details, it sounded like you pay when booking it online.



Yeah, I’d definitely want to know for sure! We’re traveling with friends so we’re all paying our own way for it all. If I knew they make you prepay for the lightsabers then they could just Venmo me the funds and I could book it all on one card.

When someone does this, I’d love to hear how it worked out


----------



## ImDMous

Elias1901 said:


> Just curious as I haven't been to the Expo in a fair number of years... what time each evening does the convention/events usually wind down/close for the night? I wan't to know what time to make dining reservations for for dinner but I don't want to miss stuff at the Expo at the same time.
> 
> What about during lunch hours? I've heard the convention's food court isn't always the best and is overpriced. Is there ample time during the day to bus or Uber to Downtown Disney or walk to someplace on Harbor, etc. for a bite to eat at lunchtime (doesn't have to be EXACTLY during typical lunch hours, willing to take early or late lunches)??
> 
> On that note, if you leave the Expo... is it hard to return and get in without a long wait during the day? I know it's nuts in the morning obviously but I can't recall if we left at all during the day and if it was hard to get back in or not...
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help!



The first couple Expo's, everything pretty much shut down around 5.  I think last year there was programming going on later into the evening then previous years.  No way to know for sure until the schedule comes out.  I don't remember what time the floor closes for the shopping and exhibits.

For lunch the convention center's food is pretty dismal, we usually either just sustain ourselves on junk (pretzels, popcorn, slushies, nachos, smuggled-in granola bars) for the day and wait until dinner for some real food or go to the food trucks right outside the convention center.  They generally have at least 3 food trucks outside, the lines are long and the sun is hot, but you have to eat sometime.  There is no break in the schedule for lunch, so you'll just have to see when the things are you want to attend and work around them.

I don't remember ever having a problem getting back in after the initial morning rush.


----------



## mydisneyanytime

I have tried to read this entire thread but is a bit lengthy so I am sorry if these questions have been asked before.  We will be at DL from July 7 - 9 with 3 day park hopper tickets.  This will be our first time at DL since my son's Make a Wish Trip in 2013.  This is his choice to go to DL.  He wants make a lightsaber (not sure if we will due to cost) and also adopt an animal.  I read something about it a while ago but haven't heard anything else about it.  My questions are: Has anyone done the animal adoptions and how much are they?  How is the experience?  Do you know if there is a DAS wait process for the new ride?  I have already told him that we might not get into the land while we are there but I want to try.  Thanks!


----------



## Lesley Wake

mydisneyanytime said:


> I have tried to read this entire thread but is a bit lengthy so I am sorry if these questions have been asked before.  We will be at DL from July 7 - 9 with 3 day park hopper tickets.  This will be our first time at DL since my son's Make a Wish Trip in 2013.  This is his choice to go to DL.  He wants make a lightsaber (not sure if we will due to cost) and also adopt an animal.  I read something about it a while ago but haven't heard anything else about it.  My questions are: Has anyone done the animal adoptions and how much are they?  How is the experience?  Do you know if there is a DAS wait process for the new ride?  I have already told him that we might not get into the land while we are there but I want to try.  Thanks!


For animals, there isn't really a whole experience. It's a shop and the various animals are on shelves. After you pick one, you can check out and they will put it in the cardboard carrying case. You can check on some of the blog sites and they may have a listing of the various animals and their costs; I know the Lothcats were sold out for a while but don't know if that is still the case, so I would be careful about getting his hopes up for a particular "species" just in case! 

For lightsabers - if you decide to do it, you will need to make a day-of reservation. Those open at 7am every morning; we don't know how quickly they will fill up. When you make a reservation you have to put a credit card and they will charge $200 if you don't show up. It really is an awesome experience though and the quality of the sabers are great! Having a reservation will also guarantee you access to the land. 

For the DAS, I believe you will need to check-in at a kiosk. Right now it's just inside the Big Thunder Trail (near the Droid Depot). I assume it will work the same as any other DAS, where you have to wait based on the current wait time of the ride. The FP line isn't closed off, its just not being used for fastpass. I have seen a handful of people with DAS using it so far. 

I think with 3 days you will get access to the land at some time. If anything you can do the virtual boarding pass method if you can't get to the park earlier in the morning. I would check this thread again next week and we may have a better idea of the operations once it is in place!


----------



## Lesley Wake

News: Blue Milk Sipper has arrived! Woohoo!

http://blogmickey.com/2019/06/the-b...ands-in-star-wars-galaxys-edge-at-disneyland/


----------



## twodogs

Ok I have read every message on this thread, but in real time, so I want to just make sure I have it together for our trip to SWGE this weekend!  We have an 11am-3pm reservation (free) and a 8pm-midnight (hotel) reservation, both on Saturday.  It is me, DH, DD14 (birthday girl!) and DD 11.  Priorities are Savi’s (DH will build one lightsaber) and Oga’s (all).  Whatever we don’t get in session 1, we will try for in session 2.  But since Savi’s and Oga’s are both so crazy, I think we should split up and try for both in the morning and then see what happens.  Do those of you who have been think this is a good idea?

So I was thinking I will line up to right with one DD, and follow that flag to Oga’s.  DH and other DD will line up to the left and head to Savi’s (is that the right place to line up for Savi’s)?  If they give us times that overlap, which should we do in session 1 and which should we defer and try to do in session 2?  I am hoping one will have an early return time (maybe Oga’s if I can stay towards the front), and one will have a time a few hours into the session (Savi’s).  Any advice here is much appreciated!!!


----------



## LizzyS

Can anyone tell me how much the legacy sabers are at Dok-Ondar's?  They sure are marked up on ebay big-time! (At least I hope so!)


----------



## Gaugersaurus

LizzyS said:


> Can anyone tell me how much the legacy sabers are at Dok-Ondar's?  They sure are marked up on ebay big-time! (At least I hope so!)


Prices are as follows excluding sales tax

Rey, Vader, Obi-Wan, Temple Guard, Mace Windu: $109.99 
Luke (ROTJ Lightsaber), Asajj Ventress, Darth Maul: $129.99
Kylo Ren: $149.99
Ahsoka (2 Lightsabers): $199.99


----------



## MrsD.Duck

TikiTikiFan said:


> Anyone else patiently stalking this thread waiting for the day reservations are over?
> 
> We’re coming early August and I’m going nuts not knowing what will happen when the reservation period ends!
> 
> Especially making all our dining reservations on a guess on how long we’ll be in the land and so on. Our goal is to devote two full mornings to it so hopefully that’ll be enough to get into Oga’s and Savi’s!


We are! We are heading down the end of July. There is just so much unknown right now and it is driving me crazy. I made our fantasmic reservations and our woc dessert reservations so we are just going to work around those two.


----------



## Mathmagicland

ImDMous said:


> I don't remember what time the floor closes for the shopping and exhibits


Looking at the 2017 Expo guide, show floor hours were 9am - 7pm each day.  

The second Alan Menken session ended around 7pm one day.


----------



## ImDMous

Gaugersaurus said:


> Prices are as follows excluding sales tax
> 
> Rey, Vader, Obi-Wan, Temple Guard, Mace Windu: $109.99
> Luke (ROTJ Lightsaber), Asajj Ventress, Darth Maul: $129.99
> Kylo Ren: $149.99
> Ahsoka (2 Lightsabers): $199.99



These prices are just for the hilts.  You have to buy the blade separately or you can use the same blade from your custom-made if you want and have one.  The hilts do come with a crystal for the specific color, but those can't be changed out because they match the character.  My friend bought Asajj Ventress's and a blade that's a bit longer then the ones you get with the custom sabers.  The blade was $55.

So basically make one yourself or buy a specific character, they come out to about the same cost.


----------



## Robsie71

rteetz said:


> Oga's requires a credit card reservation much like other reservations and you will be charged $10 per person for a no show. You cannot cancel. Reservation is a 45 minute window and you have a 2 drink max.


So if you get charged if you don't turn up does the reservation guarantee you entry to the land at your selected time even when the virtual queue is in operation or its at capacity? I.e bypassing the need to also be in the virtual queue?

Thanks.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Robsie71 said:


> So if you get charged if you don't turn up does the reservation guarantee you entry to the land at your selected time even when the virtual queue is in operation or its at capacity? I.e bypassing the need to also be in the virtual queue?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes, exactly. You don't need to be in the virtual queue if you have an Oga's or Savi's reservation. It won't hurt the capacity projections too much since both of those are such low-capacity attractions.


----------



## BadPinkTink

For those visiting Batuu from June 24 onwards, here is my summary of the reservation system for Olgas Cantina and Savis Workshop

*When general admission starts for Batuu on June 24, you will need a reservation to visit Olgas Cantina or Savis workshop*
*Guests wishing to book a reservation for Olgas Cantina or Savis workshop may do so on the same day of their visit, beginning at 7 a.m., with a valid credit card.*
*Reservations can be made through the App or through the website.*
*Reservations are non transferable and can not be sold or bartered*
*Reservations for both Olgas Cantina or Savis workshop will allow access into Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge at the time of the reservation.*
*It will not be necessary to join a boarding group, if the virtual queue system is in operation to enter Batuu if you have a reservation for Olgas Cantina or Savis workshop*
*There are no cancellations allowed for either Olgas Cantina or Savis Workshop*
*For both Olgas Cantina and Savis Workshop you will need the reservation confirmation, the card used for the reservation and photo ID*
*For Savis workshop a $199.99 per builder no show fee will be charged to the credit card if you do not check in for your reservation*
*For Savis workshop you need to check in no later than 20 minutes before your reservation time*
*For Olgas Cantina, a $10 per person no show fee will be charged to the credit card if you do not check in for your reservation*
*For Olgas Cantina, you need to check in 15 minutes before the reservation time with the CM, and then when there is space for your party, you will be allowed inside.*
*For Olgas Cantina, all members of your party must be present at checkin.*
*For Olgas Cantina there will be a 45 minute time limit and a 2 drink per person limit.*


----------



## Gaugersaurus

BadPinkTink said:


> For those visiting Batuu from June 24 onwards, here is my summary of the reservation system for Olgas Cantina and Savis Workshop
> 
> *When general admission starts for Batuu on June 24, you will need a reservation to visit Olgas Cantina or Savis workshop*
> *Guests wishing to book a reservation for Olgas Cantina or Savis workshop may do so on the same day of their visit, beginning at 7 a.m., with a valid credit card.*
> *Reservations can be made through the App or through the website.*
> *Reservations are non transferable and can not be sold or bartered*
> *Reservations for both Olgas Cantina or Savis workshop will allow access into Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge at the time of the reservation.*
> *It will not be necessary to join a boarding group, if the virtual queue system is in operation to enter Batuu if you have a reservation for Olgas Cantina or Savis workshop*
> *There are no cancellations allowed for either Olgas Cantina or Savis Workshop*
> *For both Olgas Cantina and Savis Workshop you will need the reservation confirmation, the card used for the reservation and photo ID*
> *For Savis workshop a $199.99 per builder no show fee will be charged to the credit card if you do not check in for your reservation*
> *For Savis workshop you need to check in no later than 20 minutes before your reservation time*
> *For Olgas Cantina, a $10 per person no show fee will be charged to the credit card if you do not check in for your reservation*
> *For Olgas Cantina, you need to check in 15 minutes before the reservation time with the CM, and then when there is space for your party, you will be allowed inside.*
> *For Olgas Cantina, all members of your party must be present at checkin.*
> *For Olgas Cantina there will be a 45 minute time limit and a 2 drink per person limit.*


Also a reservation at Savi's allow up to 2 guests to accommodate the builder and access SWGE.


----------



## LizzyS

Gaugersaurus said:


> Prices are as follows excluding sales tax
> 
> Rey, Vader, Obi-Wan, Temple Guard, Mace Windu: $109.99
> Luke (ROTJ Lightsaber), Asajj Ventress, Darth Maul: $129.99
> Kylo Ren: $149.99
> Ahsoka (2 Lightsabers): $199.99



Thank you so much!


----------



## LizzyS

ImDMous said:


> These prices are just for the hilts.  You have to buy the blade separately or you can use the same blade from your custom-made if you want and have one.  The hilts do come with a crystal for the specific color, but those can't be changed out because they match the character.  My friend bought Asajj Ventress's and a blade that's a bit longer then the ones you get with the custom sabers.  The blade was $55.
> 
> So basically make one yourself or buy a specific character, they come out to about the same cost.



Thanks for the additional info!


----------



## Gaugersaurus

LizzyS said:


> Thank you so much!


As a previous poster mentioned those prices are without a blade which is an additonal $55 also the Darth Maul one is only "half" so if you want his complete double blade you'll need to buy 2


----------



## seigyoku

Gaugersaurus said:


> As a previous poster mentioned those prices are without a blade which is an additonal $55 also the Darth Maul one is only "half" so if you want his complete double blade you'll need to buy 2



This is also the case for Ventress, and both her's and Maul's come with connector pieces to put them together.


----------



## disneylover102

I guarantee in 4 days from now until forever this will no longer be a thing.


----------



## OKC Disney Fan

Just back from our trip. We went to SWGE on Saturday evening (8p-12m) and Sunday morning (8a-12n)-with very little sleep in between  .  No issue with picking up the wrist bands.  We were directed to use the Critter Country entrance and headed over there about 7pm.  There were two "unofficial" lines that had formed, one on each side of the walk way.  Cast members walked by often stating that the lines were unofficial and not true lines.  At about 7:45, they took us up the path near Hungry Bear and were held at the entrance until 8p.  We were about 1/3 of the way back.  My DD(28) and I divided up and I followed the cast member with the stick leading to the Cantina line, while my daughter headed to Savis.  When we reached the line up areas for the cantina, they cut the line off about 25 people after me.  When I got to the front of the wait list line, I gave my # and was told it would be 2 1/2-2 3/4 hrs until I would get another text.  (first wait list text at 8:21p, return text was eventually received at 11:08p).
My daughter was not as lucky.  Line was cut off two people ahead of her.  They wouldn't allow her to stay in line in case they miscounted or had any room.  She was told she had to leave the area.
Ate popcorn (I really liked it), Ronto Wrap (very good), and drank both blue and green milk  (Glad I tried them but didn't like either one).
Got one drink in the cantina and hung out in there about 1/2 hr.  Rode SR 4 times together, then my daughter did single rider (walk on) about 4 more times.  (she was told single rider is always assigned Engineer-not sure if this is true)

On Sunday, we got an early start-Got in line at the gate about 5:40a behind about 25-30 people.  Quick walk to Launch Bay and then we were held in tomorrowland under monorail track.  We were very close to the front this time.  Since we already did Oga's and didn't have an interest in the droid experience, we were focused solely on Savi's.  We walked with purpose and was able to make it about the third or fourth group.  SUCCESS!!  This experience was the highlight of our SWGE time for me.  The ceremony, the music, the Gatherer's participation, and the look on my daughters face was amazing and worth every $$.  

I agree that the merchandise was disappointing.  Very few shirts.  I understand the difference in merch in the land and out.  There was one adult shirt and 2 sweatshirts in the whole area that said Black Spire outpost.  Some resistance/dark side merch, and then the toys/animals/collectibles. 
It was great overall though.  We made the trip from Oklahoma just to see this and experience the new land and I'm really glad we did.  
Regarding the park as a whole-last Sat and Sun were really light crowd-wise still.  It was noticeably more crowded Mon evening and Tues evening.  All 4 days, there were FP available into the evening for everything other than RSR


----------



## PatMcDuck

Menken ran much later, I remember, it might have been 8:15-8:30 or so when we got out.  Also one year they had another concert at night, I could not get into it, was not in Arena and was before Hall D23.  But usually 6-7


----------



## RachelleBeaney

BadPinkTink said:


> For those visiting Batuu from June 24 onwards, here is my summary of the reservation system for Olgas Cantina and Savis Workshop
> 
> *When general admission starts for Batuu on June 24, you will need a reservation to visit Olgas Cantina or Savis workshop*
> *Guests wishing to book a reservation for Olgas Cantina or Savis workshop may do so on the same day of their visit, beginning at 7 a.m., with a valid credit card.*
> *Reservations can be made through the App or through the website.*
> *Reservations are non transferable and can not be sold or bartered*
> *Reservations for both Olgas Cantina or Savis workshop will allow access into Star Wars: Galaxy’s Edge at the time of the reservation.*
> *It will not be necessary to join a boarding group, if the virtual queue system is in operation to enter Batuu if you have a reservation for Olgas Cantina or Savis workshop*
> *There are no cancellations allowed for either Olgas Cantina or Savis Workshop*
> *For both Olgas Cantina and Savis Workshop you will need the reservation confirmation, the card used for the reservation and photo ID*
> *For Savis workshop a $199.99 per builder no show fee will be charged to the credit card if you do not check in for your reservation*
> *For Savis workshop you need to check in no later than 20 minutes before your reservation time*
> *For Olgas Cantina, a $10 per person no show fee will be charged to the credit card if you do not check in for your reservation*
> *For Olgas Cantina, you need to check in 15 minutes before the reservation time with the CM, and then when there is space for your party, you will be allowed inside.*
> *For Olgas Cantina, all members of your party must be present at checkin.*
> *For Olgas Cantina there will be a 45 minute time limit and a 2 drink per person limit.*



Thanks for posting this info? Can you confirm which it says you can check in beginning 7am - do you have to have scanned your park ticket already? Or can you just go into he app from 7am regardless of whether you are in the park or not?


----------



## socaldisneylover

RachelleBeaney said:


> Thanks for posting this info? Can you confirm which it says you can check in beginning 7am - do you have to have scanned your park ticket already? Or can you just go into he app from 7am regardless of whether you are in the park or not?


You can make a reservation at Oga's or Savi's starting at 7 AM.  This can be done either through the App or the Website.  You do not need to have a ticket scanned or be anywhere near the park to do it.


----------



## RachelleBeaney

socaldisneylover said:


> You can make a reservation at Oga's or Savi's starting at 7 AM.  This can be done either through the App or the Website.  You do not need to have a ticket scanned or be anywhere near the park to do it.


Thanks for the clarification - I really appreciate it


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

https://d23.com/walt-disney-records-d23-expo-2019/
Musical guests and merchandise released.


----------



## skier_pete

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> https://d23.com/walt-disney-records-d23-expo-2019/
> Musical guests and merchandise released.



Holy S88T! Randy Newman! I've found my first "must do"! I would love to get his autograph on the Princess and the Frog record. That to me is one of the underrrated song sets (and movies) in recent Disney cannon. And Randy is a bloody genius!


----------



## OhioStateBuckeye

********** said:


> Holy S88T! Randy Newman! I've found my first "must do"! I would love to get his autograph on the Princess and the Frog record. That to me is one of the underrrated song sets (and movies) in recent Disney cannon. And Randy is a bloody genius!



I love the princess and the frog soundtrack!

I have Randy Newman on my list, also Tyler Bates and Miguel.


----------



## agamble

A friend from Vegas posted this on Facebook of her kids' karate school. She had another picture of just her boys in front of the droids. I thought wow these owners spent a lot of time and money in Galaxy Edge already. And then I thought...hmm I wonder if they can write those off as business expenses. LOL.


----------



## Mathmagicland

In the cantina now - there is a different reservation system.  Rather than a text you get a card with a return time. Times seem to random by cast member as we were far back in the line and got an 8:50 return time.


----------



## soniam

********** said:


> Holy S88T! Randy Newman! I've found my first "must do"! I would love to get his autograph on the Princess and the Frog record. That to me is one of the underrrated song sets (and movies) in recent Disney cannon. And Randy is a bloody genius!





OhioStateBuckeye said:


> I love the princess and the frog soundtrack!
> 
> I have Randy Newman on my list, also Tyler Bates and Miguel.



Princess and Frog is my 3rd favorite Disney soundtrack, only behind original Mary Poppins and Bedknobs and Broomsticks. Tangled is my 4th fav soundtrack.


----------



## lurkergirl

OhioStateBuckeye said:


> https://d23.com/walt-disney-records-d23-expo-2019/
> Musical guests and merchandise released.



I'm intrigued by Mathew Morrison, it specifically mentions _Glee_. I wondering if this is a little Fox cross-pollination or if he's got a Disney project. I don't keep up on these things.
*Edit* He's releasing an album of Disney songs in 2020. 

In other news, the first RSP merchandise is already appearing on eBay. I have to laugh at the listing for the Dapper Dan Funko Pops that is $599.00. Seriously???


----------



## bwvBound

ktlm said:


> I would grab an Oga's  Cantina reservation whenever you can get it and worry about the ride later.  You can always try to enter the land other times for the ride- or try to rope drop the ride and then have a Cantina Reservation later (although I imagine rope dropping that ride is going to a crazy race) Having been there-- at least for us-- Oga's was the absolute highlight.  Even if you don't drink any of the alcoholic beverages (I didn't as it was 8:00 a.m., DD didn't as she is 13,  but DH did), the detail in the place is just incredible and something to see.   I will warn you though as far as the snacks, Oga's Obsession is great (much better than I expected and definitely something to try), but unless you are a huge fan of spicy you might want to stay away from Batuu Bites.  All 3 of us found them pretty gross and DH and DD both can handle a lot of spice.   Also FYI-- you want that  souvenir Porg cup non-alcoholic drink- it will set you back $32.00.  The prices in Galaxy's Edge are high-- but the place really is amazing!


Glad you enjoyed Oga's.

For us, it was a "once and done" at least until the Game interaction increases and our profiles are built up.  We found the Batuu Bites too sweet (rather than too spicy) and same for the "drinks."  The Carbon Freeze was a pretty visual (both in real life and cellphone video) but kinda _bleck! _to consume_.  _Basically, everything was too sweet.  Glad we did it; glad we saw it; don't need to return.

However ... we really enjoyed our first taste of the Game app.  Hacking, scanning, tuning and translating were great fun and I had earned a good stash of weapons, costume elements, maps and titles ... but the app crashed often and I lost most of these.  Looking forward to trying again now that I have the hang of it.


----------



## PatMcDuck

I wanted Randy Newman to perform in CONCERT.  I am bummed this is not that.  I would have attended if he did a concert in the Arena.


----------



## McKelly

nickcapp said:


> So as of now there are no Disneyland Resort Hotel benefits for SWGE port 6/23? No EMH? No Priority reservations? I know SWGE is close to unprecedented, but how likely is it we'll see some sort of benefit at some point?


I am interested in this as well.  We booked at Disneyland Hotel in hopes this would provide us some type of benefit, but it looks like No, at this point.  Kind of a bummer.


----------



## Mathmagicland

PatMcDuck said:


> I wanted Randy Newman to perform in CONCERT.  I am bummed this is not that.  I would have attended if he did a concert in the Arena.


There is still hope, as the full program schedule is not yet out...


----------



## seigyoku

bwvBound said:


> However ... we really enjoyed our first taste of the Game app.  Hacking, scanning, tuning and translating were great fun and I had earned a good stash of weapons, costume elements, maps and titles ... but the app crashed often and I lost most of these.  Looking forward to trying again now that I have the hang of it.



Out of curiosity what kind of phone do you have? I have a not-a-year-old iPhone 8 with the latest OS and the datapad will without fail crash my entire phone. BFs iPhone X which is normally a finicky mess never once did, so he's got far more achievements and missions done that ME, the actual Star Wars nut!


----------



## Lesley Wake

seigyoku said:


> Out of curiosity what kind of phone do you have? I have a not-a-year-old iPhone 8 with the latest OS and the datapad will without fail crash my entire phone. BFs iPhone X which is normally a finicky mess never once did, so he's got far more achievements and missions done that ME, the actual Star Wars nut!


I have an iPhone 8 with the latest OS (about 1.5 yrs old) and have been able to use the app. On occasion it has crashed, but no more than any other Disney app.


----------



## keahgirl8

Shellbells said:


> I checked into the tickets and your right. Non-refundable. I told my husband we might need to go early to get in line. But we wont go super early.
> If we miss it, we miss it. I didn't realize there would be other options. Like other panels and vendors etc. We'll make the best of it and I'm sure we'll have a great time.
> I've never been to a non work related convention before so I had set up different in my head.
> I just changed my expectations and I'm sure we're going to love it.
> Plus that half day ticket to the parks was a bonus and now we get to go to one of the parks too. It's going to be a lot of fun



Honestly, it's an awesome experience even if you don't wait in line for any panels.  I usually get there around 5 or so and go to the smaller panels, but even if I just did the show floor, it would be worth it to me.



Mathmagicland said:


> There is still hope, as the full program schedule is not yet out...



I wouldn't be surprised if there was a Randy Newman concert like the Alan Menken concert.  I hope for the Randy Newman fans that this happens!


----------



## bwvBound

seigyoku said:


> Out of curiosity what kind of phone do you have? I have a not-a-year-old iPhone 8 with the latest OS and the datapad will without fail crash my entire phone. BFs iPhone X which is normally a finicky mess never once did, so he's got far more achievements and missions done that ME, the actual Star Wars nut!


I was playing on an iPhone 6S, 128GB, iOS 12.3.1, T-Mo cellular (not the DL Guest WiFi).
Crashed frequently ... and rats, lost all but a few of my achievements on one particular crash while cargo scanning.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Mathmagicland said:


> In the cantina now - there is a different reservation system.  Rather than a text you get a card with a return time. Times seem to random by cast member as we were far back in the line and got an 8:50 return time...


Thank you for posting about this change. About how far back to you think you were, i.e. how close to the cut off? Do you think the cards seem to work better than the text reservations?


----------



## theluckyrabbit

keahgirl8 said:


> Honestly, it's an awesome experience even if you don't wait in line for any panels.  I usually get there around 5 or so and go to the smaller panels, but even if I just did the show floor, it would be worth it to me...


True! We met two sisters who had surprised their brother with a day at the last Expo. Did no planning, had no idea what to expect, didn't get into any panels. Just wandered the show floor all day and ate at the trucks... and had a total blast! They were so excited and laughing about how much fun they had. At first they were bummed when they saw all the people and the long lines, but then they started chatting with other attendees and getting into the spirit of things. Took tons of photos, had a great time, and ended the night at DL. Totally memorable experience for all 3.


----------



## midnight star

Just doing a final check lol. Are they still only allowing you to line up at hungry bear an hour before? We are getting our wristbands a little after 9 am, should we head over there and sit at the Hungry bear tables, or just come back at 10? We want the cantina and droids!


----------



## BGinCali

midnight star said:


> Just doing a final check lol. Are they still only allowing you to line up at hungry bear an hour before? We are getting our wristbands a little after 9 am, should we head over there and sit at the Hungry bear tables, or just come back at 10? We want the cantina and droids!


I would get there around 10.  The CM’s will tell you to come back at 11, but hang near Hungry Bear (I waited along canoe side) until they start scanning you through (that might be closer to 10:30, but you need to be up front, so recommend staying put and ignoring CM’s who tell you 11/that you’re not in a line, etc). Have fun!


----------



## Mathmagicland

theluckyrabbit said:


> Thank you for posting about this change. About how far back to you think you were, i.e. how close to the cut off? Do you think the cards seem to work better than the text reservations?


This was my first visit, so I’m not sure comparably how far back,  I’ll try to explain/describe & maybe you or others can make a guess.  

We arrived about 6:30 and were checked in / in the Nemo queue area by 6:45,  we were standing just ahead of the lagoon side entrance to the Tomorrowland Stage.  When they started walking us in, we passed a few slower walkers but not many, and we were passed as well by faster folks.  So we were not super close to the front, and as others have reported there were people who pushed ahead as we were waiting there.  

When we got to the center entrance to be scanned, we were just at the start of the overpass under the train tracks and the entire entrance area was packed.  Due to tips on this thread & @LesleyWake ‘s map, I knew to keep very much to the right for the cantina queue and “walk with purpose”.  

As we walked in, when we got to the corner of the stagecoach entrance we’d passed, where the line loops, the CM with the flag had already looped around, was past that corner, and about half way up to the cantina entrance.  Not knowing how many people would be in, it seemed like we were far back & I wasn’t sure we’d get in.

When we got to the first CM, they asked how many people in my group.  Then up to the next CM where we waited to go to the person who had the time cards.  There were maybe 7 or 8 CMs with cards, I’d guess now each had a stack with a particular time slot & they somehow kept a rough count of how many peeps booked for each time to as not to overbook.  As one CM became available, we were directed to the next one.    She wrote the # of people on our Card, said we could not add to that number, and to return at the time on the card or no more than 15 min later.  We were also told not to lose the card as it could not be replaced.

I did a quick scan of the CMs as we got our card and each seemed to have a few left, so if I had to guess we were maybe half way back in the line of who would get in.  Had they assigned the times in order of the line, we definitely would have had a later time based on how far back we were.  

I would guess this process is faster and less prone to problems, because no phone numbers to capture, verify, possibly get wrong. Also, no CM has to text later plus no issues with text not getting through, dead battery, etc. And multiple people can get times at the same time.


----------



## Lesley Wake

Mathmagicland said:


> This was my first visit, so I’m not sure comparably how far back,  I’ll try to explain/describe & maybe you or others can make a guess.
> 
> We arrived about 6:30 and were checked in / in the Nemo queue area by 6:45,  we were standing just ahead of the lagoon side entrance to the Tomorrowland Stage.  When they started walking us in, we passed a few slower walkers but not many, and we were passed as well by faster folks.  So we were not super close to the front, and as others have reported there were people who pushed ahead as we were waiting there.
> 
> When we got to the center entrance to be scanned, we were just at the start of the overpass under the train tracks and the entire entrance area was packed.  Due to tips on this thread & @LesleyWake ‘s map, I knew to keep very much to the right for the cantina queue and “walk with purpose”.
> 
> As we walked in, when we got to the corner of the stagecoach entrance we’d passed, where the line loops, the CM with the flag had already looped around, was past that corner, and about half way up to the cantina entrance.  Not knowing how many people would be in, it seemed like we were far back & I wasn’t sure we’d get in.
> 
> When we got to the first CM, they asked how many people in my group.  Then up to the next CM where we waited to go to the person who had the time cards.  There were maybe 7 or 8 CMs with cards, I’d guess now each had a stack with a particular time slot & they somehow kept a rough count of how many peeps booked for each time to as not to overbook.  As one CM became available, we were directed to the next one.    She wrote the # of people on our Card, said we could not add to that number, and to return at the time on the card or no more than 15 min later.  We were also told not to lose the card as it could not be replaced.
> 
> I did a quick scan of the CMs as we got our card and each seemed to have a few left, so if I had to guess we were maybe half way back in the line of who would get in.  Had they assigned the times in order of the line, we definitely would have had a later time based on how far back we were.
> 
> I would guess this process is faster and less prone to problems, because no phone numbers to capture, verify, possibly get wrong. Also, no CM has to text later plus no issues with text not getting through, dead battery, etc. And multiple people can get times at the same time.


I’m glad the map helped and I think this report will definitely help me in return! I get to attempt the full Oga line experience on Sunday morning, so keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## Mathmagicland

Lesley Wake said:


> I’m glad the map helped and I think this report will definitely help me in return! I get to attempt the full Oga line experience on Sunday morning, so keep your fingers crossed for me!


Good luck!  And enjoy the last crowd free morning - we could definitely see the difference once the 11am group was let in.  We also waited to do the ride, as others have noted - and rode it three times in about 30-40 minutes starting at 10 with no wait at all...once regular and twice single rider.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Mathmagicland said:


> This was my first visit, so I’m not sure comparably how far back,  I’ll try to explain/describe & maybe you or others can make a guess...


Thank you for your report -- we'll see how things go for people this last weekend of the reservation period!


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

Lesley Wake said:


> I’m glad the map helped and I think this report will definitely help me in return! I get to attempt the full Oga line experience on Sunday morning, so keep your fingers crossed for me!



Possibly see you in line tomorrow! We’ll be doing the same! 

And yes, thank you for the maps! The visual definitely makes me feel more confident about all of it.


----------



## pharmama

We did Oga’s in the 11-3 slot yesterday and had a similar experience to mathmagicland. I was the designated Cantina reservation person in our group. I did not get in the line by Hungy Bear until a little after 10:30 and was not particularly close to the front. But was very glad I knew from here to just stay right so I just did that and made it to the cantina line which had doubled back and was almost to the restrooms by the time I got in it. Got my card about 10min later for 2pm return time. My CM yelled out that he had 5 cards left right as I walked up and 2 other CMs seemed to have already finished their stack of cards. I was given a return time of 2pm. I doubt they are keeping close track of the number of people per timeslot and figuring the law of averages will ensure all that works out. I think all the cards were gone within the next few minutes but I don’t know how far back in the line they made it. They were telling us in line that we were not guaranteed to get a card. 

When we returned around 1:55 we waited in a short line- less than 5 min- to be taken inside. I was kind of hoping for a booth but our party of 6 was given a standing table right in front of DJ-R3X which ended up being great. It was not as packed in the cantina as I was worried about. They were allowing people to request to sit at a booth and holding those people to the side outside until a spot was available but we did not attempt this. 

The check in CMs said something about the new system being intended to test things out for Monday. So I guess the cards simulate reservation time slots. All in all the process was pretty painless for us and we loved the cantina!


----------



## midnight star

Made it home! Thank you everyone for all the info! We had a productive day during our reservation (11 am-3pm). We entered Critter Country around 9:45. I saw a few people clustered around. The CM's said there is no line and we could stand there as long as we didn't block the walkway. So I stood right by the brick/stone part of the entrance. A long line formed near the fence by Splash Mountain and the CM's mentioned that since they don't encourage lines, they weren't going to acknowledge it. 

The process to get to the Cantina was organized, but was still stressful. A CM led us to the Cantina line. It was easy to follow. I got pushed a little bit. I think that was mainly due to all of us walking so close to one another and then tripping into each other. Overall everyone was pretty respectful and didn't run. They gave out return time cards, and ours was 11:55am. After getting our return time, I met up with my aunt who stood in line at Droid Depot. I built my droid, which was about 20 minutes. When I finished it, it was pretty much time to go check in for the Cantina, so we went over there.

The Cantina was cool, but small, which I knew beforehand. I tried the Dagobah Slug Slinger and my aunt had the Jabba Juice. We liked them. We only stayed in the Cantina for maybe 20 minutes. Like I said it was cool, but we didn't like being so crammed to other people. My aunt didn't like that there wasn't food. I told her about the Batuu bits, but she wasn't interested in it. I'm glad we went though! Very well themed. We also were getting hungry, so we placed a mobile order for Docking Bay 7. It gave us a time for 1:40 (which was an hour or so away). 

After the Cantina we did the ride. My aunt and I were engineers. The pilots for our ship were amazing and we didn't crash at all! We finished the whole mission. I was surprised I liked the ride as much as I did. Even my aunt said she thought it was really fun. Much better than Star Tours. 

When we got off the ride, we noticed the crowds had died down quite a bit. Walking around wasn't difficult like at the beginning of the reservation period. Prior to coming, I wasn't interested in trying the blue milk. However when we walked by the stand, the line was pretty short so we hopped in it and got it. We both got blue milk. The first sips I didn't care for it, but then I liked it lol. 

Finally it was time to get our food, so we made our way over to Docking Bay 7 to get our food. It took a long time. I had the Garden Spread, and my aunt had the Ribs. We thought it was pretty good. 

Random Thoughts:
- I am very glad I read reviews on how to get into the Cantina. I was maybe 10th in line for my group, and we got an 11:55 return time, so no waiting 2 hours.  I heard people complaining throughout the day saying that they were told to come at 10:30, but at that time there were a ton of people already there. And I believe the line was cut off in less than 15 minutes. 
- The return cards for the Cantina are nice. I heard that on previous days you would put your number down, and it wasn't a guarantee that you would get in. I know I personally would be upset if I put time into getting my name on the list, and not getting in. So at least the return cards guarantee your entry there. 
- The land is pretty cool. It is themed very well. As most of you know from my previous posts, I am not much of a Star Wars fan. I haven't seen any of the movies. So while I enjoyed the theming of the land, I didn't really understand what I was looking at lol. 
- I'm happy I read up on the language of Batuu. I remembered to say things like "credentials" when asking about my pass discount. Or "facial scan" when I wanted a photopass pic done. 
- I really wish the Cantina was larger, and that there was a sit down restaurant. Maybe in the future they will add one
- Crowds weren't bad. I noticed they decreased around 12:30-1:00. We left a little after 2 when the next group entered and it was busy again 
- Droid depot was my favorite. I liked carrying around my droid and seeing it move. To me that was how I was able to immerse myself in a land I didn't know much about. Plus, I know throughout the summer as I visit with my friends, we will come, so I can bring it with me (which makes spending $99 not very painful). Droid backpacks are still sold out, so I bought a reusable bag (my box was breaking).  

My final verdict: I def think people should give SWGE a chance, even if you're not a Star Wars fan. Earlier this year I was not excited for Star Wars at all. I almost didn't renew my pass because I thought the park was going to be total insanity, and not worth going (granted, it hasn't opened to everyone yet, so it could be still). However, I renewed anyway. I'm glad Disneyland decided to do free reservation system because there was no way I would pay for a preview lol.  I do see how it won't appeal to people because many of the experiences require time or money, but it's Disneyland, so what else is new lol. Like I said, the droid was my favorite part because it made me want to interact more with the land. I actually looked around more than I thought because I was interested to see how it would react to certain areas. I was worried that I wouldn't like the ride, but I did! So yeah, I'm a non Star Wars fan, that enjoyed the new land!


----------



## figment_jii

They were testing out a new waiting area today.  Before the 2 pm group, the CMs were telling everyone that there was no line and wouldn't let guests wait on the river side of the walkway.  At about 1:25, they started scanning wristbands and moved guests into the holding area along the pathway by Hungry Bear.

[See next post for continuation...hit post before I was done.]


----------



## figment_jii

They were testing out a new waiting procedure this evening.  Ahead of the 8 pm group, they had created a formal waiting area along the canoe side of the walkway.  Guests were told to line up/wait inside the green taped area.  This had the effect of creating a line.


----------



## pigletliz

figment_jii said:


> They were testing out a new waiting procedure this evening.  Ahead of the 8 pm group, they had created a formal waiting area along the canoe side of the walkway.  Guests were told to line up/wait inside the green taped area.  This had the effect of creating a line.



Glad to hear it. I was in the 2 pm "not a real line" group. Felt a bit stressful and a bit of a cluster. Not having a line ended up blocking the walkway, as well as the entrance to the restaurant.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

The 5 pm group was a near disaster. There was a "non-line" along the fence for Splash, which started shortly after 3 pm. Around 3:30, another line started along the river. Then, around 4:00, another line started along the ramp for HB. CMs did nothing, but chose to let the lines get longer and more disorganized. Finally, a CM merged the river line with the Splash line, allowing the river people to cut in front of the Splash people (who had been waiting a lot longer). This did not go over well. Then, when CMs began scanning wrist bands, they allowed the Splash/river line to start going in, but then cut off the line for some reason and let the HB line go in front of many people who had been waiting much longer. DH got separated from me by the HB group. Thank goodness we had already discussed this possibility and had a meeting place arranged inside GE. Once the mass moved into the entrance, things started getting aggressive. People were pushing and moving very close. I was being pushed forward from the waist up, but my feet could not move because of the tight crowd. I thought I might fall over. People were yelling for the crowds behind to stop pushing. CMs did not warn about not running. Every time the mass was moved forward, people pushed harder and closer. The vibe was not so friendly. Once the green light was given, people started the running of the bulls. It was a free for all -- people running, trampling the landscaping, one woman was jumping over the trash cans (seriously!), someone fell and almost got trampled -- people behind could not see what had happened and no one could stop or they would have gotten trampled. One woman lost her flip flop, made a u-turn (really?!) and almost tripped up several rows of people behind her. If you didn't run to keep up with the herd, you were a goner. There was no way to get out of the mass horde. People were cutting and shoving left and right. It was dangerous for anyone who couldn't keep up. I made the first cut off by about 20 people. But later, about 15 people ahead of me, the line was cut off again. I went to the Information Kiosk to put in a comment about the lack of safeguards -- not one CM tried to stop the stampede or call out to people to stop running. The plaid told me that CMs are really worried about the Cantina -- that is their one big worry about tomorrow and next week. She said that management knows how to deal with just about everything else, but the Cantina. We saw the 8 pm group run for the Cantina -- a crazy sprint with no CMs stopping them.
Thankfully, the rest of our time in GE was much more positive and less stressful. Fireworks from GE were lovely.


----------



## Mathmagicland

@theluckyrabbit- your experience is both very sad and very scary.  

The CMs handling of the the various lines sounds a bit like D23 Expo lines in 2015, for a couple of panels where different CMs handled unofficial lines differently for the same panel.  

Hopefully with the online reservation system for the cantina starting Monday there will not be the mad dash to get there.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

theluckyrabbit said:


> The 5 pm group was a near disaster. There was a "non-line" along the fence for Splash, which started shortly after 3 pm. Around 3:30, another line started along the river. Then, around 4:00, another line started along the ramp for HB. CMs did nothing, but chose to let the lines get longer and more disorganized. Finally, a CM merged the river line with the Splash line, allowing the river people to cut in front of the Splash people (who had been waiting a lot longer). This did not go over well. Then, when CMs began scanning wrist bands, they allowed the Splash/river line to start going in, but then cut off the line for some reason and let the HB line go in front of many people who had been waiting much longer. DH got separated from me by the HB group. Thank goodness we had already discussed this possibility and had a meeting place arranged inside GE. Once the mass moved into the entrance, things started getting aggressive. People were pushing and moving very close. I was being pushed forward from the waist up, but my feet could not move because of the tight crowd. I thought I might fall over. People were yelling for the crowds behind to stop pushing. CMs did not warn about not running. Every time the mass was moved forward, people pushed harder and closer. The vibe was not so friendly. Once the green light was given, people started the running of the bulls. It was a free for all -- people running, trampling the landscaping, one woman was jumping over the trash cans (seriously!), someone fell and almost got trampled -- people behind could not see what had happened and no one could stop or they would have gotten trampled. One woman lost her flip flop, made a u-turn (really?!) and almost tripped up several rows of people behind her. If you didn't run to keep up with the herd, you were a goner. There was no way to get out of the mass horde. People were cutting and shoving left and right. It was dangerous for anyone who couldn't keep up. I made the first cut off. by about 20 people. But later, about 15 people ahead of me, the line was cut off again. I went to the Information Kiosk to put in a comment about the lack of safeguards -- not one CM tried to stop the stampede or call out to people to stop running. The plaid told me that CMs are really worried about the Cantina -- that is their one big worry about tomorrow and next week. She said that management knows how to deal with just about everything else, but the Cantina. We saw the 8 pm group run for the Cantina -- a crazy sprint with no CMs stopping them.
> Thankfully, the rest of our time in GE was much more positive and less stressful. Fireworks from GE were lovely.


Omg! That is terrifying and so disappointing to hear. It is so hard to believe that Disney didn’t antipicate the cantina situation and come up with a better plan sooner. Hopefully the reservation system eliminates this issues. After all, you can’t get in without a reservation, right? Which means there willl be no point to running I hope.


----------



## pharmama

Wow!  Those sound crazy!  We didn’t experience anything like that kind of madness on Friday. I wonder why they’re feeling the need to mess around with things now on the last days of reservations. I think the crowds are going to be a whole different animal starting tomorrow anyway so I’m not sure how much they’re really gonna gain doing that.


----------



## midnight star

theluckyrabbit said:


> The 5 pm group was a near disaster. There was a "non-line" along the fence for Splash, which started shortly after 3 pm. Around 3:30, another line started along the river. Then, around 4:00, another line started along the ramp for HB. CMs did nothing, but chose to let the lines get longer and more disorganized. Finally, a CM merged the river line with the Splash line, allowing the river people to cut in front of the Splash people (who had been waiting a lot longer). This did not go over well. Then, when CMs began scanning wrist bands, they allowed the Splash/river line to start going in, but then cut off the line for some reason and let the HB line go in front of many people who had been waiting much longer. DH got separated from me by the HB group. Thank goodness we had already discussed this possibility and had a meeting place arranged inside GE. Once the mass moved into the entrance, things started getting aggressive. People were pushing and moving very close. I was being pushed forward from the waist up, but my feet could not move because of the tight crowd. I thought I might fall over. People were yelling for the crowds behind to stop pushing. CMs did not warn about not running. Every time the mass was moved forward, people pushed harder and closer. The vibe was not so friendly. Once the green light was given, people started the running of the bulls. It was a free for all -- people running, trampling the landscaping, one woman was jumping over the trash cans (seriously!), someone fell and almost got trampled -- people behind could not see what had happened and no one could stop or they would have gotten trampled. One woman lost her flip flop, made a u-turn (really?!) and almost tripped up several rows of people behind her. If you didn't run to keep up with the herd, you were a goner. There was no way to get out of the mass horde. People were cutting and shoving left and right. It was dangerous for anyone who couldn't keep up. I made the first cut off. by about 20 people. But later, about 15 people ahead of me, the line was cut off again. I went to the Information Kiosk to put in a comment about the lack of safeguards -- not one CM tried to stop the stampede or call out to people to stop running. The plaid told me that CMs are really worried about the Cantina -- that is their one big worry about tomorrow and next week. She said that management knows how to deal with just about everything else, but the Cantina. We saw the 8 pm group run for the Cantina -- a crazy sprint with no CMs stopping them.
> Thankfully, the rest of our time in GE was much more positive and less stressful. Fireworks from GE were lovely.


That sounds horrible! Totally different from 11am group. Hopefully the reservation system for the Cantina will stop the running and madness. That place really needs to be bigger. They should've known this was going to be the most popular part of the land.


----------



## Michele King

That's crazy. We were there on Saturday the 15th and it wasn't crazy at all. People were mostly respectful. The CMs that were guiding us to the Cantina made it very clear that you had to stay behind them to get in line for the cantina. If you ran ahead, you would have to move to the back of the line. Only those people who were behind them would be counted as in line. That worked. People stayed behind them and walked at their pace. There was a little jostling, but nothing bad. However, we were all the way at the front, and maybe that made a difference. 
I do think there could be better ways to handle this. Make a roped queue that starts where people line up that is for the cantina only. All others can enter the park normally.


----------



## BadPinkTink

OMG, thats insane, and is probably why they have done the reservation system for the cantina. Although I can see ugly scenes, if the reservations are gone early in the day or people dont know about the reservations and try to push their way in


----------



## midnight star

My droid. Chose the R2 style because they are easier to manage. It’s so cute!!
Also not sure why the picture is sideways.


----------



## crystal1313

Michele King said:


> That's crazy. We were there on Saturday the 15th and it wasn't crazy at all. People were mostly respectful. The CMs that were guiding us to the Cantina made it very clear that you had to stay behind them to get in line for the cantina. If you ran ahead, you would have to move to the back of the line. Only those people who were behind them would be counted as in line. That worked. People stayed behind them and walked at their pace. There was a little jostling, but nothing bad. However, we were all the way at the front, and maybe that made a difference.
> I do think there could be better ways to handle this. Make a roped queue that starts where people line up that is for the cantina only. All others can enter the park normally.


What time group were you in on the 15th? We were in the 11-3 and yes, the CMs made It very clear that if you passed them you would go to the back of the line. I was in the very front. No one ahead of me. And I felt almost trampled by many and ended up further back than I wanted (which ended up being not a big deal). People were pushing and shoving. Not to the extent that happened to the theluckyrabbit, but I was still concerned about my safety and was really upset people were acting like that in a Disney park. I’ve lined up for both the 50th and 60th anniversaries and never had anything like that happen. I was just glad that my husband stayed back with my kids and only I lined up for the cantina. I would have been livid if my kids got pushed around like I did. And the most frustrating part was it didn’t even matter! We still got a text to return within 35 min. One Man in particular who really pushed me and was very aggressive ended up two people in line in front of me. I hope it was worth all the bad karma. I’m still shocked at what we experienced and I am at a total loss at what theluckyrabbit had to go through.


----------



## Michele King

I was in the 2 to 6 group. I did not experience what you did. Sometimes a few people with aggressive actions can cause that behavior to spread. Myself and my daughter were at the front. We had no problems. My husband was farther back and he didn't either. In fact a lot of the people in line were making friends with each other.


----------



## crystal1313

Michele King said:


> I was in the 2 to 6 group. I did not experience what you did. Sometimes a few people with aggressive actions can cause that behavior to spread. Myself and my daughter were at the front. We had no problems. My husband was farther back and he didn't either. In fact a lot of the people in line were making friends with each other.


I’m glad your group wasn’t like that! I talked with all the people right around me and they were all super nice. I honestly don’t know where the people who pushed and shoved came from. They were not around me at the start. It’s unfortunate that a few with aggressive behavior can influence others, but I think you are exactly right and that’s what happened and people panicked. It was really disheartening. 

We did end up getting a table at the cantina next to the super nice mom and son who I was right next to in line. It was nice to see them again as they were super friendly.


----------



## midnight star

crystal1313 said:


> I’m glad your group wasn’t like that! I talked with all the people right around me and they were all super nice. I honestly don’t know where the people who pushed and shoved came from. They were not around me at the start. It’s unfortunate that a few with aggressive behavior can influence others, but I think you are exactly right and that’s what happened and people panicked. It was really disheartening.
> 
> We did end up getting a table at the cantina next to the super nice mom and son who I was right next to in line. It was nice to see them again as they were super friendly. ☺


I was at the very front, and everyone that was in the front with me, we all were in the line together.  Everyone up there was super nice. Made the waiting more bearable. When we felt the pushing, we think it came from someone way back trying to bulldoze their way forward, but then knocking into others, causing us to trip into each other. I didn't see anyone pushing at all, so I'm pretty sure that is what happened. I held onto a lady's backpack, and apologized for grabbing her, but she was totally fine with it. It was her 3rd time doing this so she was prepared lol.


----------



## crystal1313

midnight star said:


> I was at the very front, and everyone that was in the front with me, we all were in the line together.  Everyone up there was super nice. Made the waiting more bearable. When we felt the pushing, we think it came from someone way back trying to bulldoze their way forward, but then knocking into others, causing us to trip into each other. I didn't see anyone pushing at all, so I'm pretty sure that is what happened. I held onto a lady's backpack, and apologized for grabbing her, but she was totally fine with it. It was her 3rd time doing this so she was prepared lol.


That’s great that everyone was so nice and understanding. That’s what I have experienced in the past with other Disney events. I think that’s why I was caught so off guard by peoples behavior in my group! I’m just glad that no one got hurt. But I never in a million years would have guessed I would concerned about my safety while lining up for the Cantina. Disney really underestimated the popularity and should have made it much larger. Hopefully things go smoothly with the online reservation system.


----------



## MrsD.Duck

theluckyrabbit said:


> The 5 pm group was a near disaster. There was a "non-line" along the fence for Splash, which started shortly after 3 pm. Around 3:30, another line started along the river. Then, around 4:00, another line started along the ramp for HB. CMs did nothing, but chose to let the lines get longer and more disorganized. Finally, a CM merged the river line with the Splash line, allowing the river people to cut in front of the Splash people (who had been waiting a lot longer). This did not go over well. Then, when CMs began scanning wrist bands, they allowed the Splash/river line to start going in, but then cut off the line for some reason and let the HB line go in front of many people who had been waiting much longer. DH got separated from me by the HB group. Thank goodness we had already discussed this possibility and had a meeting place arranged inside GE. Once the mass moved into the entrance, things started getting aggressive. People were pushing and moving very close. I was being pushed forward from the waist up, but my feet could not move because of the tight crowd. I thought I might fall over. People were yelling for the crowds behind to stop pushing. CMs did not warn about not running. Every time the mass was moved forward, people pushed harder and closer. The vibe was not so friendly. Once the green light was given, people started the running of the bulls. It was a free for all -- people running, trampling the landscaping, one woman was jumping over the trash cans (seriously!), someone fell and almost got trampled -- people behind could not see what had happened and no one could stop or they would have gotten trampled. One woman lost her flip flop, made a u-turn (really?!) and almost tripped up several rows of people behind her. If you didn't run to keep up with the herd, you were a goner. There was no way to get out of the mass horde. People were cutting and shoving left and right. It was dangerous for anyone who couldn't keep up. I made the first cut off. by about 20 people. But later, about 15 people ahead of me, the line was cut off again. I went to the Information Kiosk to put in a comment about the lack of safeguards -- not one CM tried to stop the stampede or call out to people to stop running. The plaid told me that CMs are really worried about the Cantina -- that is their one big worry about tomorrow and next week. She said that management knows how to deal with just about everything else, but the Cantina. We saw the 8 pm group run for the Cantina -- a crazy sprint with no CMs stopping them.
> Thankfully, the rest of our time in GE was much more positive and less stressful. Fireworks from GE were lovely.


Wow that is scary. I hope they get this figured out soon, we go at the end of july. I was telling my husband that maybe they should install turnstalls to get in and make the HB an exit only.


----------



## dina444444

MrsD.Duck said:


> Wow that is scary. I hope they get this figured out soon, we go at the end of july. I was telling my husband that maybe they should install turnstalls to get in and make the HB an exit only.


The cantina and savis are going to an online reservation system stating tomorrow.


----------



## mom22princessesL&S

Please help with opinions about tomorrow, June 24th. 
My family will be trying to visit Disneyland tomorrow. We would like to experience GE and ride the falcon. We really don’t have any interest in the Cantina. If the park opens at 9, what time should we line up for park entry? Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## LilyJC

theluckyrabbit said:


> The 5 pm group was a near disaster. There was a "non-line" along the fence for Splash, which started shortly after 3 pm. Around 3:30, another line started along the river. Then, around 4:00, another line started along the ramp for HB. CMs did nothing, but chose to let the lines get longer and more disorganized. Finally, a CM merged the river line with the Splash line, allowing the river people to cut in front of the Splash people (who had been waiting a lot longer). This did not go over well. Then, when CMs began scanning wrist bands, they allowed the Splash/river line to start going in, but then cut off the line for some reason and let the HB line go in front of many people who had been waiting much longer. DH got separated from me by the HB group. Thank goodness we had already discussed this possibility and had a meeting place arranged inside GE. Once the mass moved into the entrance, things started getting aggressive. People were pushing and moving very close. I was being pushed forward from the waist up, but my feet could not move because of the tight crowd. I thought I might fall over. People were yelling for the crowds behind to stop pushing. CMs did not warn about not running. Every time the mass was moved forward, people pushed harder and closer. The vibe was not so friendly. Once the green light was given, people started the running of the bulls. It was a free for all -- people running, trampling the landscaping, one woman was jumping over the trash cans (seriously!), someone fell and almost got trampled -- people behind could not see what had happened and no one could stop or they would have gotten trampled. One woman lost her flip flop, made a u-turn (really?!) and almost tripped up several rows of people behind her. If you didn't run to keep up with the herd, you were a goner. There was no way to get out of the mass horde. People were cutting and shoving left and right. It was dangerous for anyone who couldn't keep up. I made the first cut off. by about 20 people. But later, about 15 people ahead of me, the line was cut off again. I went to the Information Kiosk to put in a comment about the lack of safeguards -- not one CM tried to stop the stampede or call out to people to stop running. The plaid told me that CMs are really worried about the Cantina -- that is their one big worry about tomorrow and next week. She said that management knows how to deal with just about everything else, but the Cantina. We saw the 8 pm group run for the Cantina -- a crazy sprint with no CMs stopping them.
> Thankfully, the rest of our time in GE was much more positive and less stressful. Fireworks from GE were lovely.



How interesting! Our family of four was in the 5pm group yesterday as well, but we had a completely different experience because we couldn’t have cared less about getting Cantina reservations. 

We started out our afternoon in DCA to grab our AP goodies. We checked in at the Launchbay sometime after 4. We slowly made our way over to Hungry Bear, but snagged an immediate return Maxpass to Big Thunder. I’d say we joined the “line” a few minutes before 5. We watched others cut/dash, but it wasn’t the insanity you described towards the front. 

We went on the ride three times, ate at the Docking Bay , had two separate rounds of milk (our kids preferred the blue milk but DH and I really liked the green milk), and window shopped. Perhaps if we were Starwars geeks, we might have been inclined to pay the outrageous souvenir prices. We just couldn’t stomach those prices (plus we dropped a bunch of money on Aulani souvenirs a week ago!). We also stayed to watch the fireworks and definitely enjoyed that!

​
To be honest we were pretty underwhelmed by Galaxy’s Edge. I was hoping it would be similar to Pandora, but I prefer Flight of Passage and the entire experience (food included) at AK so much more! I’m glad we visited, but we probably won’t bother going back until the other ride opens.


----------



## LisaT91403

We were there yesterday, 2:00-6:00 time slot. When we picked up wristbands, we were told there is no lining up allowed. We, of course, didn't listen (neither did anyone else). We did not find there to be pushing and shoving. People walked with purpose, but no running. There was one person who went into the landscaping to pass all of the people on the pathway. There's always one, right?

DH secured our Oga's reservation, with a 4:30pm return time. The rest of us went to the Droid Depot, and found the line to be really long. So we bailed on that, and went to the Falcon. The posted wait time was 40 minutes, but it only took us about 25 to get through. DS requested pilot, and the CM was happy to grant his wish. When we boarded, we asked the CM to take a picture of our party in the cockpit. He said that he couldn't right now, but at the end of the flight, the CM could take one then. When we asked at the end, the CM obliged but was clearly quite annoyed by the request. Our pilots were terrible, and I definitely felt queasy. I'm not sure if it was because the flying was so bad, or just the nature of the ride. I was a gunner, and feel like I missed half the ride because I was too busy looking at buttons. I wish the buttons were in front of me rather than off to the side. 

After the ride, we went back to the Droid Depot. The line was shorter, but still long. I think we waited about a half hour, although I didn't time it. They were out of metal gift cards, droid backpacks, and black bodies for R2 units. It was disappointing that they were out of so many items when it's still just the first few weeks of the land being open. But we still had fun, of course. 

Some people might find this information useful: 

1) We learned that you *can* make purchases on Batuu and have them shipped "off planet" to the front of the park. Items need to be taken to the First Order Outpost (I think that's what it is called) no later than 5:00pm, and they will be available at the stroller rental counter 3 hours later. This does not apply to anything custom-made, such as droids that you build yourself. But we had one person in our party who bought a pre-made droid, and it was REALLY nice not to have to carry it around. I thought I had read on here that you could not ship to the front of the park, so I wanted to update on this.

2) If anyone cares, your custom-made droid in its box will fit in a "Large" locker ($10 rental). DS had fun carrying his droid around the land, but he was ready to store it after a few hours.

We also visited the Cantina. We went back at 4:30 for our reservation, and then stood in line for about 10-15 minutes to get in. The atmosphere was really fun, and I'm glad we did it...but I think once was probably enough for me. DS would probably tell you otherwise.

I'm sure everything will change now that reservations are over, but I wanted to report back about checking packages and lockers in case anyone would find the information useful.


----------



## dina444444

mom22princessesL&S said:


> Please help with opinions about tomorrow, June 24th.
> My family will be trying to visit Disneyland tomorrow. We would like to experience GE and ride the falcon. We really don’t have any interest in the Cantina. If the park opens at 9, what time should we line up for park entry? Any input would be appreciated.


First the park opens at 8 tomorrow. From my understanding they are going to let people camp overnight tonight so I would try and be there as early as feasibly possible tomorrow before park opening.


----------



## midnight star

LisaT91403 said:


> It was disappointing that they were out of so many items when it's still just the first few weeks of the land being open. But we still had fun, of course.


I was a little bummed too about the droid backpacks being sold out. Also, there weren't any purple R2 styles left for the droids, which is the color I originally wanted. I knew from some reports that colors were selling out, so I chose other color combos that I liked. And if they ever restock the droid backpacks, I can pick one up on a different trip.  Although I know that can be hard or impossible if there is your first/only trip, or if you don't come very often.


----------



## Lesley Wake

midnight star said:


> I was a little bummed too about the droid backpacks being sold out. Also, there weren't any purple R2 styles left for the droids, which is the color I originally wanted. I knew from some reports that colors were selling out, so I chose other color combos that I liked. And if they ever restock the droid backpacks, I can pick one up on a different trip.  Although I know that can be hard or impossible if there is your first/only trip, or if you don't come very often.


I also think the stock is changing on a day-to-day basis. For the droids, this morning I chatted with a woman who had a purple BB unit. She said the previous day those had been all sold out so she was excited to see them today. One of her friends also appeared to have a new purple R2 unit. 

Something I’ve liked about the land is how the merch CMs don’t restock the same way with large carts or boxes like they do in the other DL stores. Instead they take smaller loads of items in canvas bags. I saw one guy use a shoulder bag to continually bring merch out from the back room of the Droid Depot, rather than just carry huge boxes through. And another CM had a HUGE duffel full of Loth Cats (I mean there must have been 30 in there). It helps continue the illusion of a lived in land.


----------



## pharmama

Thanks again to everyone for all the info on this thread!  We visited twice on Friday, June 21st- 11am-3pm group (free reservation) and 8pm-midnight group (hotel reservation).  Our group was myself, my 3 DDs (14, 10 and 8), MIL (for 11-3 only) and a good friend of mine.  Although DH is the most excited I've ever seen him for anything at Disney about SWGE, he was not able to join us for this trip.  I am not a superfan with encyclopedic knowledge of everything Star Wars but am well beyond a casual fan as well.  MIL is a casual fan, DD's are a little more than casual fans.  Friend is closer to a superfan than I am.  We did not want to do Savi's but wanted to do everything else.

*11am-3pm Reservation*
Our priority for this reservation slot was Oga's Cantina since we figured if we didn't get in we could try again in our evening slot.  I was the designated cantina line person and posted previously about my successful obtaining of a 2pm reservation so I won't rehash that again.  Although entry to the land was pretty orderly for our reservation window it was still quite a crush of people and DD10 got a little panicked but was able to calm down once they pulled off to the side for a bit (I was off in the cantina line).  Once people spread out a bit things weren't too bad. We knew we didn't want to hit the ride right away since the line would be at its peak so we decided to get some lunch.  I mobile ordered from both Ronto's and Docking Bay as people were interested in different items and we actually managed to snag a big table in Docking Bay.  Some people in our party had a hard time finding something they were interested in (especially DD14 who is Gluten Free- only options were the Yobshrimp and Tip-Yip salads, neither of which appealed to her.  She decided to just eat the insides of a Ronto Wrap instead as some gluten contamination is not an issue for her.  It would have been nice if there was an option to order this without the pita and perhaps we could have at the counter but we couldn't do it in the app as a mobile order.  Ultimately everyone did enjoy what they ordered.  Half of us had Ronto Wraps and the rest had either the kid or adult version of the Fried Tip-Yip.  I though the Ronto Wrap was delicious! I loved the theming inside Docking Bay!

The line had died down enough that we decided it was time to go on MF:SR.  Posted wait time was 25 minutes.  Based on my photos it was 31 minutes from walking into the queue to sitting in the cockpit but it felt faster than that.  Conveniently we had a full crew of 6.  The whole queue is pretty awesome but we especially enjoyed the holding room before you board. We let DD8 & DD10 pilot for our first ride so it was a little...rough.  We all loved the ride and wanted to go again after a bathroom run. Over the course of the bathroom run we encountered Kylo Ren walking around with some storm troopers as well as a First Order officer (also with troopers).  He gave me a hard time about my Rey shirt with a prominent rebel symbol but I told him it was just my cover.  Rode again with even less wait and managed to do even worse this time (the voice in the hallway said it was practically scrap metal this time ) but we still loved it.  

It was now about time for our Cantina return.  We really enjoyed the vibe in Oga's and I loved DJ-R3X.  That said, the kids were melting a bit at this point so we enjoyed our drinks but didn't stay super long.  It's not that its not kid-friendly, I think they just got bored.  My friend and I could have stayed longer but it was clear we needed to move on.  At that point we headed to the marketplace (DD10 was sad there were no Loth Cats but I was kind of expecting that) and poked around in the shops there, tried Kat Saka's Kettle (meh.  It was ok) then slowly made our way out (as it was now after 3pm) through the Resistance area.  Who do we come across but Chewbacca coming out to fix the smoking X-Wing.  We hung out and watched him work on that with a CM for a while and then Rey showed up as well.  They showed a bunch of guests (kids and adults) how to pass messages for the resistance (basically led everyone in a game of telephone.  The round where Chewie started the message was especially entertaining).  Once they had a successful pass of the message Chewie and Rey led everyone in pledging to the resistance.  It was a pretty fun little interaction and nice end to this visit.

*8pm-midnight Reservation*
We had pretty much accomplished everything we wanted to during our earlier reservation with the exception of building droids, which we had purposely left for the evening so we didn't have to carry them around, and one more ride on MF:SR so we all would have done each position. Because we weren't trying to get any reservations or anything we decided to just wait it out a bit and enter later after the initial crush.  This worked out well and was much more pleasant.  We had also hoped to watch the fireworks over the Falcon but unfortunately they didn't run Friday night.  We LOVED the way the land looks at night.  We saw Rey again (this time in her Force Awakens outfit.  She was in the Last Jedi one when we saw her in the afternoon) in the Resistance area on our way in then wandered through the marketplace again which looks AWESOME at night.  It was a little less crowded then when we were in their earlier.  

Kids were itching to build droids so we headed to Droid Depot.  We waited maybe 10 minutes and while we were in line they told us all the colors/parts they were out of (which was quite a few- purple/white BB bodies, red/black BB bodies, orange BB head, white and black R2 bodies, silver/blue classic R2 head and some thing else.. can't remember).  DD10 decided on a purple and black BB and DD8 a blue R2 with a purple head (which was good 'cause if they'd both built the same kind then I would have had to build one of the other ).  They really enjoyed building their droids- this is a very cool experience.  The droids are pretty fun to play with as well.  DD14 was happy to see parts of K2-SO in Droid Depot- she loves him.

After droid building we went into Dok-Ondar's to poke around and I bought a Jedi holocron and kyber crystal.  Lots to see inside Dok-Ondar's that doesn't even include merchandise but the space is small so it was hard to take in everything as it was crowded.  Then it was time for one more ride on MF:SR.  We did the best this time (I finally got to be a pilot! So fun!  I think it also helped that we'd done it a few times now).  I loved that the ride adjusts the visuals depending on whether its day or night outside!

We saw others playing with their droids a bit so we did let the girls pull theirs out and play a little outside the Falcon.  Chewbacca came out over in that area as well as we were getting ready to leave.  We could have gone on the ride again but we hadn't done much outside of SWGE and did have 11:30-12 MP's for BTMRR which everyone wanted to ride so we decided it was time to go and ride that on the way out of the park.  

Overall, we all LOVED Galaxy's Edge and thought they did a great job with the theming.  I cannot wait to go back when ROTR is open (or maybe before) but I think it will be interesting to see how crowds etc. go over the next weeks and months.  I do feel like a lot of the shops and spaces (including the cantina) are pretty small.  This makes for a nice intimate feel everywhere but it's not gonna handle crowds well.  

We really loved the ride and could definitely see it being one we would ride over and over.  I think its interesting that there's such a mixed response to the ride- but for us it was a definite win!

I did play around some with the datapad in the Play Disney Parks app.  It was interesting but a definite battery suck.  I think its something I would use more on subsequent visits when I wasn't just trying to see everything for the first time.  It seems promising though!

Several CM comments left us with the impression that they were holding back merchandise for tomorrow/end of the reservation period.  They only had blue kyber crystals at Dok-Ondar's, lots of unavailable droid parts, NO droid personality chips, no loth cats or the monkey critters etc.  While I know nothing is guaranteed this was a little disappointing for sure.

I also think they're going to have to work on some of the unique terms for things as others have mentioned.  My friend was asked if she had a "credit reducer" when purchasing something at the Droid Depot.  She had them repeat several times and finally just said she didn't know what they were talking about.  The CM then said in a slightly exasperated voice "an annual pass".  I think this may especially be an issue for guests for whom English isn't their first language.  I do appreciate the concept of this but it seems a little forced or convoluted at the moment.


----------



## Spacecow

We were in the 8am reservation group on 6/21. First of all, I really appreciate all of the reports and strategies from this thread. It all helped so much. The Cantina was our priority so we got to the park right at 6, there was already a significant amount of people at the gate, but luckily by the time we were through launch bay we were right at the front of where they held us by the subs. The walk over to Galaxy's Edge was stressful- we didn't experience any outright pushing and shoving but lots of people tried to "cut" and power their way to the front. When we got to the land and the CMs started scanning our wristbands, it was almost pandemonium, with people shoving their wrists in front of me and other people trying to get scanned first. 

Thanks to this thread I knew to keep right for the Cantina. It was all a bit of a cluster but we managed to be one of the first groups in! We got super lucky because maybe ~10 people behind us is where they cut the line and started handing out return times. 

The Cantina was amazing- we got a standing table right by DJ R3X, which I loved. I could've stayed there all day. The music was great too! I hope they release the playlist. Even though it was 8am we both wanted to try the drinks. We got the Jedi Mind Trick, Fuzzy Tauntaun, Slugslinger, and the Skyhopper. The Tauntuan is really good, the foam made my lips buzz like crazy, it was wild. The Slugslinger was pretty strong but the others weren't. They were all good though. 

After we regrettably left the Cantina we tried blue and green milk, I was preparing not to like either but I really liked the blue milk. It's not anything special but it's certainly not bad, imo. The green milk however was gross, it had an "earthy" taste to it and I hate earthy tastes.

We rode the falcon twice once the line died down a bit, and we basically walked on both times. We could've ridden more but we both got the chance to be pilots and I didnt feel like the ride had enough re-ride value to try the other positions. The second time it was just us two in the cockpit since they didn't have any other people behind us. That was great. 

The ride itself is fun, and the queue is great. It's not a showstopper but it's a lot of fun. I'm excited to see what Rise of the Resistance is going to be like. 

We spent the rest of the time wandering around and enjoying the theming. Disney really did a great job with this one. When we left, I was struck by how much I had forgotten we were even in Disneyland. It's so immersive. That being said I do give the edge to Pandora as far as immersion goes. But Galaxy's Edge is no slouch. I'm not a star wars fan by any means, but I loved this experience so much. 

Our mad dash morning ruined our "first look" and I wish we'd been able to go a little slower and enjoy our first impressions. But that wasn't in the cards with trying to get into the Cantina. Other than that, the morning was perfect.


----------



## Castillo Mom

I’ll be watching this thread closely over the next few weeks.  We were able to experience GE four times during the reservation period, but now that it’s opening to the public it’ll be a different ballgame so we’ll need to adjust our strategy.


----------



## mom22princessesL&S

dina444444 said:


> First the park opens at 8 tomorrow. From my understanding they are going to let people camp overnight tonight so I would try and be there as early as feasibly possible tomorrow before park opening.


Thanks!!! I knew it opened at 8. I’m not sure while I wrote 9.


----------



## midnight star

Lesley Wake said:


> I also think the stock is changing on a day-to-day basis. For the droids, this morning I chatted with a woman who had a purple BB unit. She said the previous day those had been all sold out so she was excited to see them today. One of her friends also appeared to have a new purple R2 unit.
> 
> Something I’ve liked about the land is how the merch CMs don’t restock the same way with large carts or boxes like they do in the other DL stores. Instead they take smaller loads of items in canvas bags. I saw one guy use a shoulder bag to continually bring merch out from the back room of the Droid Depot, rather than just carry huge boxes through. And another CM had a HUGE duffel full of Loth Cats (I mean there must have been 30 in there). It helps continue the illusion of a lived in land.


That's what I figured. I had color combo ideas in my head before getting there just in case purple was gone!


----------



## disneylover102

Anybody going tomorrow, please try out single rider for SR. I really want to know how good it is when wait times are insane.


----------



## NateD1226

Last time I went to Disney was for SW:GE CM previews. I said goodbye to the land because I knew that might have been the first and last time I would ever step back into the land after it opened.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

I wonder if the crush of people will now switch to the falcon now that Oga’s and Savi’s are reservation only....

I’ll also be anxiously awaiting updates too! We come in August and I’m preparing my game face!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

LisaT91403 said:


> ... Our pilots were terrible, and I definitely felt queasy. I'm not sure if it was because the flying was so bad, or just the nature of the ride...


It definitely doesn't help if the pilots are bad. When our pilots were good, the flight was pretty smooth and a fun kind of bumpy. When our pilots were bad, the flight was very rough and uncomfortable.


----------



## rteetz

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142854675588235264


----------



## LisaT91403

theluckyrabbit said:


> It definitely doesn't help if the pilots are bad. When our pilots were good, the flight was pretty smooth and a fun kind of bumpy. When our pilots were bad, the flight was very rough and uncomfortable.



I wonder if I would have been less motion sick if our 11 year old pilots hadn't crashed into absolutely everything. It was hard for me to look out the "window" because I could see us swaying from side to side, and then diving up and down. So I just stared at my gunner buttons instead, and that helped a little. 

By way of comparison, I also get slightly queasy after Star Tours...but not from any other rides.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

LisaT91403 said:


> I wonder if I would have been less motion sick if our 11 year old pilots hadn't crashed into absolutely everything. It was hard for me to look out the "window" because I could see us swaying from side to side, and then diving up and down. So I just stared at my gunner buttons instead, and that helped a little.
> 
> By way of comparison, I also get slightly queasy after Star Tours...but not from any other rides.


Friends had warned me that being engineer would probably be easiest for avoiding motion sickness. I was able to glance at the screen and focus on the buttons and on my hand gripping the bar in the seat back. That seemed to work well. But it was certainly harder when the pilots were bad.


----------



## midnight star

rteetz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1142854675588235264


....I actually liked the blue milk and would get it again. At first sip it took me by surprise, then I liked it and finished it.


----------



## midnight star

LisaT91403 said:


> I wonder if I would have been less motion sick if our 11 year old pilots hadn't crashed into absolutely everything. It was hard for me to look out the "window" because I could see us swaying from side to side, and then diving up and down. So I just stared at my gunner buttons instead, and that helped a little.
> 
> By way of comparison, I also get slightly queasy after Star Tours...but not from any other rides.





theluckyrabbit said:


> Friends had warned me that the being engineer would probably be easiest for avoiding motion sickness. I was able to glance at the screen and focus on the buttons and on my hand gripping the bar in the seat back. That seemed to work well. But it was certainly harder when the pilots were bad.


I only did the ride once. Our pilots were amazing and didn't crash at all. They maybe hit one thing. We enjoyed it. I wonder if we had bad pilots if we would've enjoyed it as much...


----------



## pharmama

midnight star said:


> I only did the ride once. Our pilots were amazing and didn't crash at all. They maybe hit one thing. We enjoyed it. I wonder if we had bad pilots if we would've enjoyed it as much...



We crashed quite a bit on our first ride (DD10 and DD8 were piloting) but still thought the ride was amazing and great fun!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

midnight star said:


> I only did the ride once. Our pilots were amazing and didn't crash at all. They maybe hit one thing. We enjoyed it. I wonder if we had bad pilots if we would've enjoyed it as much...


We had great pilots our first ride, so I thought a smooth ride was normal. Ha! I have since come to appreciate how great our first pilots were. Our last ride was pretty bad. One of our pilots kept repeating, "What do I do?! What do I do?!" throughout the entire ride, while her boyfriend took selfies the whole time. We crashed into everything. Not fun.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

LisaT91403 said:


> I wonder if I would have been less motion sick if our 11 year old pilots hadn't crashed into absolutely everything. It was hard for me to look out the "window" because I could see us swaying from side to side, and then diving up and down. So I just stared at my gunner buttons instead, and that helped a little.
> 
> By way of comparison, I also get slightly queasy after Star Tours...but not from any other rides.


I tend to get a little queasy on motion simulator rides. Star Tours gets me a little bit. But I was surprised when I rode MFSR today for the first time and I didn’t feel sick at all! Could have been that I had really good pilots! (I was a gunner.)


----------



## midnight star

theluckyrabbit said:


> One of our pilots kept repeating, "What do I do?! What do I do?!" throughout the entire ride, while her boyfriend took selfies the whole time. We crashed into everything. Not fun.


LOL the mental picture I have of this is hilarious


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

midnight star said:


> ....I actually liked the blue milk and would get it again. At first sip it took me by surprise, then I liked it and finished it.


I found the blue milk to be interesting. I didn’t love it, didn’t hate it. I would like to try the frozen version from the milk stand (I tried the Blue Bantha in the Cantina). My 4-year-old loved it though!


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

theluckyrabbit said:


> We had great pilots our first ride, so I thought a smooth ride was normal. Ha! I have since come to appreciate how great our first pilots were. Our last ride was pretty bad. One of our pilots kept repeating, "What do I do?! What do I do?!" throughout the entire ride, while her boyfriend took selfies the whole time. We crashed into everything. Not fun.


Lololololol I’m dying. Sorry, because I’m sure it wasn’t fun, but it makes for a funny story!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

midnight star said:


> LOL the mental picture I have of this is hilarious





SOCALMouseMommy said:


> Lololololol I’m dying. Sorry, because I’m sure it wasn’t fun, but it makes for a funny story!


It is funny _now_! Especially because I keep thinking of sarcastic Han Solo quips that I could have said at the time!


----------



## theluckyrabbit

For those braving SWGE tomorrow (6/24), please post your experience here! Thank you!


----------



## IAmDis

Can't wait to see how this 7am ADRs will work for Cantina. I just don't get how the decision was made to make this place only and think it was going to serve the masses. I remember when the artwork was first shown I believe a year or two ago, and I thought to myself, "how will this ever be possible?" It's an intimate place for such an in-demand franchise... then add alcohol AND music. If it was just a Cantina with no music, I really think it would be still crowded, but not that bad, and would certainly die down after a while.

But once you add music to the venue, it just takes it to a whole different level. It's by the far the coolest place in DLand already, so the young drinking crowd will want to be in there allllll night hanging out, drinking, meeting people... so not sure why Disney did not know this going in. I like my idea of having another Resistance-based Cantina on the other side of the land, along with expanding the original. This will help a lot..

Million bucks says Disney will REMOVE the Operations building in the back and expand the heck out of the land.


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

This will be quick as we’re getting ready to head back over to the parks this morning. 

We had an 8am-12pm reservation yesterday (6/23). We knew we wanted the Cantina, so got over to the park early. I think we were at the gate at 5:45 and probably 30 people back in our line. They walked everybody to Launch Bay in an orderly fashion and since some people were out for a leisurely walk, we mad up some space here. Checked in and went over to wait by Nemo/Galactic Grill. We were maybe 50 people back.  We had a plan that I would walk with purpose (without pushing!) and my family would meet up with me inside if we got separated. When we were walked over to SW:GE, the path got wider and I ended up in the second row. Going under the bridge, people started slowing down and I ended up right in the front where they stopped us at the front of the land. There was some pushing and people losing shoes on the walk over, but at least up front, it was fairly orderly and respectful. However that was there ended. The woman for Oga’s came over, explained to us to follow her in a single file line and anybody who ended up ahead of her would be sent to the back. But she never once looked back to see the chaos. People from the left started crushing in, trapping a CM in the process. They were pushing and our leader double backed on our walk, tons of people just cut straight across, completely cutting the line. People were so eager to get it, they weren’t listening and ended up leaving the line unintentionally. There was so much pushing and shoving that it’s the first time in Disney I’ve feared for my safety (and I was there for opening weekend of the 60th). The line quickly calmed down though and my family was able to meet up with me easily before checking in to Oga’s. When they got to me though, my 8 year old was in tears because she had been pushed so much. 

We were in the first group to get in (thankfully) and ended up at a table with another group who were the best! The service was slow, but it was a fun atmosphere. I had the Fuzzy Tautaun, kids had Carbon Freeze, forget what DH had. I really enjoyed the Cantina, but really wish Disney, who is great at crowd control, had figured out a better way of moving people to there and initially in there.  

Rode the ride twice and we really enjoyed it! First time was posted 20 mins, but was actually about 10.  Second time was posted 20, but was walk on. Tried both blue and green milk (half liked blue better, half liked green better). Took some pictures, did some shopping, tried to find Rey with no luck - only character we saw was Chewie and that was right at opening, while we were in line for the Cantina. 

I’m impressed with the land and I’m glad we did it. Now we’ll see what the parks are like today!


----------



## dina444444

For the reservations Savi's and Cantina reservations it puts you in a virtual queue. You then log in to your Disney account when it's ready to make the reservations.


----------



## dina444444

Savi's


----------



## dina444444

Cantina


----------



## socaldisneylover

Got my 7:45 PM Reservation for Oga's.  No problem at all.


----------



## katyringo

dina444444 said:


> Savi's
> 
> View attachment 411286
> 
> View attachment 411287
> 
> View attachment 411288
> 
> View attachment 411289
> 
> View attachment 411290



It’s glitchy unless by 7:05 they were really out of reservations until 1:25.. which I guess is possibly.


----------



## dina444444

katyringo said:


> It’s glitchy unless by 7:05 they were really out of reservations until 1:25.. which I guess is possibly.


I clicked on 12pm to start and nothing then clicked 4pm and got times.


----------



## MickeyMinnieMom

Gonna  check out the insanity...


----------



## xmansmom

I’m sure this has been addressed but I’m on my phone with shoddy service and an having trouble searching. I have a 12:50 ADR at Oga’s. That alone can get me into the land right? I’m sure I read that here somewhere. Will we be able to do every in the land after or are we limited to Oga’s? TIA


----------



## dina444444

xmansmom said:


> I’m sure this has been addressed but I’m on my phone with shoddy service and an having trouble searching. I have a 12:50 ADR at Oga’s. That alone can get me into the land right? I’m sure I read that here somewhere. Will we be able to do every in the land after or are we limited to Oga’s? TIA


It will get you in and there’s no time limit.


----------



## Jperiod

Where do you reserve these?  Online?  I don't see them in the app.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

I was going to make an Oga’s reservation for two and then harass someone into coming with me, but I didn’t realize I needed to input all the names at first.  Sooo, I’ll have to make for-real plans with someone and go later this week.  I didn’t log in until 7:05 and could have gotten 10:05pm no problem, though, which is encouraging. 

It did originally freeze and only show me 8:00-9:30, which all showed as sold out.  Not sure if that’s because other people froze there and took what they could get, or if people who are there wanted guaranteed entry first thing and snapped up those spots?


----------



## DisneylandNerd

Jperiod said:


> Where do you reserve these?  Online?  I don't see them in the app.


its not on the app right now unless you scan into park I think but you can go off actual website


----------



## Skyegirl1999

Jperiod said:


> Where do you reserve these?  Online?  I don't see them in the app.


The links for both are here: https://disneyparks.disney.go.com/b...-edge-at-disneyland-resort-beginning-june-24/

Oga’s is almost out of slots.


----------



## interstate70s

Kept checking availability for Cantina to see how fast it ran out. As of 7:21 only 10:55 PM was available all day.


----------



## TheZue

As of 7:25 ogas is full. Last one I saw was 11:20 at night.


----------



## interstate70s

And all availability gone for today. At least for 5 people.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

I mean, anyone who actually logged in at 7, or close to it, could have gotten a Cantina spot.  So that’s not too bad. 

I saw some people saying “they’ll be gone by noon,” but personally I thought they might be gone by 7:05, with people in the queue who never got a shot. 

^^I do think that may be the scenario when SoCal passes are unblocked.


----------



## DisneylandNerd

I don't know if its a system error or not right now. But as far as I can see now they are all gone already


----------



## xmansmom

Jperiod said:


> Where do you reserve these?  Online?  I don't see them in the app.


Search Oga’s reservations” on the app. It will take you to the website.


----------



## TheZue

So after fiddling with the reservation page this morning I think the best bet to find times quickly is to slide all the way to the right and try the morning afternoon or evening buttons instead of clicking on the individual times. Might save a few seconds.


----------



## dina444444

DisneylandNerd said:


> I don't know if its a system error or not right now. But as far as I can see now they are all gone already


They are all gone for the day.


----------



## TheZue

DisneylandNerd said:


> I don't know if its a system error or not right now. But as far as I can see now they are all gone already


Pretty sure they are gone. I watched the options dwindle.


----------



## DisneylandNerd

Yup  all reservations are gone. Join Queue as early as you can before 7am. and get them right away is your best bet moving forward


----------



## DisneylandNerd

I initially got in at 7:04 and had everything to choose from. So as long as your an early bird and get on before 7 there should be no issues


----------



## xmansmom

DisneylandNerd said:


> Yup  all reservations are gone. Join Queue as early as you can before 7am. and get them right away is your best bet moving forward


I didn’t realize res didn’t open until 7:00. I went on around 6:30 and it said to stay on the page and not refresh. It was after 7:00 when I noticed the login page. The first available time I picked was already gone when I hit it. Take whatever comes up and don’t waste time overthinking it or you might  miss out.


----------



## DisneylandNerd

xmansmom said:


> I didn’t realize res didn’t open until 7:00. I went on around 6:30 and it said to stay on the page and not refresh. It was after 7:00 when I noticed the login page. The first available time I picked was already gone when I hit it. Take whatever comes up and don’t waste time overthinking it or you might  miss out.


Well I figured if your making reservations at 7am you have a game plan time your going for. So basically go straight to that time and get it as fast as you can will be the strategy Or will be mine at least next week.


----------



## TheZue

That’s more what  I was expecting to see.


----------



## Vysecity

TheZue said:


> View attachment 411330That’s more what  I was expecting to see.



It showed 180 for a little while. That was crazy


----------



## disneylover102

At least it’s not 600 like it was when the Hagrid Ride opened at Universal Orlando...


----------



## Caropooh

Vysecity said:


> It showed 180 for a little while. That was crazy


and Galaxy's Edge opened at 8:00, correct?


----------



## DisneyJamieCA

We arrived to the parks at 7:55am. No wait at security. No wait at the gates. Peter Pan is a 10 min wait almost 15 mins after park opening. Will be honest that I didn’t see how many people headed to Star Wars, except that as of a few minutes ago they had not started a virtual queue.


----------



## disneylover102

People who are there today, did they let you in and go on rides before 8:00? Because I started looking at the app at about 7:55 and a lot of rides had wait times.


----------



## amyg1975

According to some people on Instagram,
they let people in early.


----------



## dina444444

It’s officially flipped to the boarding queue system.


----------



## MouseFiend

Looks like as of 8:18 it’s access by boarding group only already.


----------



## dina444444

Another screenshot:


----------



## katyringo

The rest of the park looks good so far tho! It’s still very early tho.


----------



## katyringo

I think we will have to see what the rest of the week brings. We leave in 7 days!


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

DisneyJamieCA said:


> We arrived to the parks at 7:55am. No wait at security. No wait at the gates. Peter Pan is a 10 min wait almost 15 mins after park opening. Will be honest that I didn’t see how many people headed to Star Wars, except that as of a few minutes ago they had not started a virtual queue.


Wow! SWGE looks busy based on the ride wait time of 145 minutes (20 minutes after park opening!).


----------



## katyringo

Currently showing a 240 min wait....


----------



## BadPinkTink

so just a quick summery as this thread will move fast today


You could get in the virtual queue for Savis and Olgas from approx 6.30am
At 7.00am the reservation system opened, with time slots morning, afternoon and evening
You need to put the names of the people in the party
Olgas reservations were all gone by approx 7.30am
Virtual queue / Boarding groups for entrance into the land started at 8.20am, the park opened at 8am


----------



## disneylover102

240 now for Smugglers Run. But 15 minutes for Radiator Springs Racers isn’t bad!


----------



## katyringo

Reservations for ogas still available for evening slots. Disneyland daily reported they re opened them. 

I think they had first day glitches.


----------



## dina444444

katyringo said:


> Reservations for ogas still available for evening slots. Disneyland daily reported they re opened them.
> 
> I think they had first day glitches.


Or if people clicked a time and didn’t follow through on the full booking I wonder it did that weird concert ticket hold type thing.


----------



## Vysecity

If this trend continues during summer I might just plan a summer trip for first time in years


----------



## dina444444

Wait time for falcon is down to 190.


----------



## DisneylandNerd

katyringo said:


> Reservations for ogas still available for evening slots. Disneyland daily reported they re opened them.
> 
> I think they had first day glitches.


andddddd its down again lol. as to be expected first couple days working out the bugs


----------



## Mathmagicland

I just logged in to try for a cantina reservation (8:28 a.m, PT) and all timeslots show as available to select from


----------



## dina444444

dina444444 said:


> Wait time for falcon is down to 190.



And it’s back up to 240


----------



## katyringo

Mathmagicland said:


> I just logged in to try for a cantina reservation (8:28 a.m, PT) and all timeslots show as available to select from


 When you click on them is when you find out there is none available.


----------



## dina444444

dina444444 said:


> And it’s back up to 240


And down to 160. This is going to be fun to watch.


----------



## poptart90

Was able to click on reservations for Oga's at 8:45am for either 10:50pm, 11:00pm, or 11:15pm. Everything else full. FYI


----------



## Vysecity

65 minutes at 8:47


----------



## babaniel

socaldisneylover said:


> Got my 7:45 PM Reservation for Oga's.  No problem at all.


I will be there at 7:50!


----------



## cdatkins

really appreciate all the real time info. We will be at GE in 11 days!


----------



## disneylover102

Vysecity said:


> 65 minutes at 8:47


And now it’s 110


----------



## disneylover102

Anyone tried single rider yet?


----------



## StarSpeckledSky

Wondering what boarding pass return time is out right now. Is it already into the late evening?


----------



## crvetter

StarSpeckledSky said:


> Wondering what boarding pass return time is out right now. Is it already into the late evening?


They aren't timed returns. It's more general than that as its just a group and they are called in order. They estimate the time the group will be called but that is it. Here is a post in another thread with an example


TheMaxRebo said:


> Guess I didn't realize that you wouldn't be given a specific time for your "boarding group" but just a range and that you would then be notified when to to come ... impacts what you would look to do while waiting
> 
> another tweet of screen shots and the third image shows what it looks like after you join a boarding group:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1143179513582325760


----------



## disneylover102

StarSpeckledSky said:


> Wondering what boarding pass return time is out right now. Is it already into the late evening?


Nope. Still late morning. You can check on the updated app. Apparently groups 1-2 are allowed in right now.


----------



## katyringo

StarSpeckledSky said:


> Wondering what boarding pass return time is out right now. Is it already into the late evening?



I don’t think it has times. Disneyland daily reports she booked on at 820 and got boarding pass 2.. 20 minutes later they were on 9. I think you just get a notification when it’s your groups time and have 2 hours to use it.


----------



## fly girl

I just logged on for curiosity and could get party of 3 at Oga's at 12:50, 2:10, and 6:20. Definitely first day glitches, but those are all great times. Hope someone there sees this and snags one!


----------



## disneylover102

Down to 90!


----------



## disneylover102

45 minutes! How?!?!


----------



## Skyegirl1999

disneylover102 said:


> 45 minutes! How?!?!


Everyone rushed there first.  Boarding groups have two hours to enter.

This indicates that they aren’t flooding the land.  I like it.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Now it’s down to 35 minutes!!!

I think the trick here is to not run like heck to the ride and wait two hours until the crazy has died down and then go ride it!


----------



## xmansmom

disneylover102 said:


> People who are there today, did they let you in and go on rides before 8:00? Because I started looking at the app at about 7:55 and a lot of rides had wait times.


We arrived about 7:55 and were surprised to see that people were already entering. I don’t know what time they started the rides. I’m wondering if they started letting people in to avoid crazy lines due to GE opening.


----------



## katyringo

TikiTikiFan said:


> Now it’s down to 35 minutes!!!
> 
> I think the trick here is to not run like heck to the ride and wait two hours until the crazy has died down and then go ride it!



Now I am hopeful.


----------



## xmansmom

BadPinkTink said:


> so just a quick summery as this thread will move fast today
> 
> 
> You could get in the virtual queue for Savis and Olgas from approx 6.30am
> At 7.00am the reservation system opened, with time slots morning, afternoon and evening
> You need to put the names of the people in the party
> Olgas reservations were all gone by approx 7.30am
> Virtual queue / Boarding groups for entrance into the land started at 8.20am, the park opened at 8am


I don’t know if it’s been said already, but I was told I can get into GE up to one hour before my Olga’s reservation.


----------



## socaldisneylover

It's funny how an hour ago people were posting about a 3+ hour wait, and now it's about 30 minutes.


----------



## Skyegirl1999

xmansmom said:


> I don’t know if it’s been said already, but I was told I can get into GE up to one hour before my Olga’s reservation.


This is why I’m going to aim for a 10pm reservation - get in at 9, see fireworks, go to Cantina.


----------



## socaldisneylover

xmansmom said:


> I don’t know if it’s been said already, but I was told I can get into GE up to one hour before my Olga’s reservation.


That's the fact, Jack.


----------



## poptart90

socaldisneylover said:


> It's funny how an hour ago people were posting about a 3+ hour wait, and now it's about 30 minutes.



Yes!! So happy to see this! Perhaps it was just first morning jitters...


----------



## Kasper11

I have a question/concern that I haven't seen mentioned anywhere (and apologizes if i just missed it somewhere.)  Is Oga's kid friendly?  We will be there in a couple weeks and I have not seen kids in the background of any videos or pictures nor have read any mentions of kids in any review.  Being Disney and with the vast amount of nonalcoholic drinks, I can assume that it kid friendly but I don't want to walk into a situation where our 3 and 5 year olds are not welcome. Note I am not saying catered to; I just mean not expected to be there period.


----------



## poptart90

socaldisneylover said:


> That's the fact, Jack.



I haven't heard this yet...so to be clear, you are allowed to enter GE for an Oga's Reservation "without" a boarding group?


----------



## midnight star

Kasper11 said:


> I have a question/concern that I haven't seen mentioned anywhere (and apologizes if i just missed it somewhere.)  Is Oga's kid friendly?  We will be there in a couple weeks and I have not seen kids in the background of any videos or pictures nor have read any mentions of kids in any review.  Being Disney and with the vast amount of nonalcoholic drinks, I can assume that it kid friendly but I don't want to walk into a situation where our 3 and 5 year olds are not welcome. Note I am not saying catered to; I just mean not expected to be there period.


Yes kids can go. Just be aware that majority of the tables are standing. I saw some kids sitting on the floor. Also next to me was a mom and she was holding her baby on the bar. It’s also very loud and crowded, so if anyone has sensory problems I would avoid.


----------



## ImDMous

Kasper11 said:


> I have a question/concern that I haven't seen mentioned anywhere (and apologizes if i just missed it somewhere.)  Is Oga's kid friendly?  We will be there in a couple weeks and I have not seen kids in the background of any videos or pictures nor have read any mentions of kids in any review.  Being Disney and with the vast amount of nonalcoholic drinks, I can assume that it kid friendly but I don't want to walk into a situation where our 3 and 5 year olds are not welcome. Note I am not saying catered to; I just mean not expected to be there period.



Kids are fine in there, there's plenty of non-alcoholic drinks and the snacks are fun.  It's mostly standing only and it's pretty loud, so just be prepared for that.


----------



## midnight star

socaldisneylover said:


> It's funny how an hour ago people were posting about a 3+ hour wait, and now it's about 30 minutes.


Yay I’m glad. Now there’s a chance I can ride it on a different day.


----------



## dina444444

Kasper11 said:


> I have a question/concern that I haven't seen mentioned anywhere (and apologizes if i just missed it somewhere.)  Is Oga's kid friendly?  We will be there in a couple weeks and I have not seen kids in the background of any videos or pictures nor have read any mentions of kids in any review.  Being Disney and with the vast amount of nonalcoholic drinks, I can assume that it kid friendly but I don't want to walk into a situation where our 3 and 5 year olds are not welcome. Note I am not saying catered to; I just mean not expected to be there period.


We had a 4 year old with us yesterday and we were at the bar so they had to stand so be prepared that your children will have to stand or be held and you won’t be seated at a booth.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Kasper11 said:


> I have a question/concern that I haven't seen mentioned anywhere (and apologizes if i just missed it somewhere.)  Is Oga's kid friendly?  We will be there in a couple weeks and I have not seen kids in the background of any videos or pictures nor have read any mentions of kids in any review.  Being Disney and with the vast amount of nonalcoholic drinks, I can assume that it kid friendly but I don't want to walk into a situation where our 3 and 5 year olds are not welcome. Note I am not saying catered to; I just mean not expected to be there period.


It is kid friendly in that kids are allowed. However, it’s not really KID friendly in that your kids might be over it pretty quick. My 4 year old loved DJ Rex but he got bored quickly and wanted a seat (we were standing at the bar). There are far fewer booths than standing tables/bar standing. It’s crowded. My little one had blue milk but the jello thingy would have been impossible unless we were at a table. So yes it’s kid friendly ... but they might not like it.


----------



## Mathmagicland

Haven’t seen any mentions today re Savi’s and the light sabers.  Just checked availability (10am PT) and there were just two times available, 4:40 PM and 6:15 PM.


----------



## disneyland_is_magic

40 minutes!!!  What is going on?!?


----------



## ImDMous

poptart90 said:


> I haven't heard this yet...so to be clear, you are allowed to enter GE for an Oga's Reservation "without" a boarding group?



Yes, if you get a web reservation for Oga's or Savi's, you do not need to get a boarding group to get into the land.


----------



## DLgal

Kasper11 said:


> I have a question/concern that I haven't seen mentioned anywhere (and apologizes if i just missed it somewhere.)  Is Oga's kid friendly?  We will be there in a couple weeks and I have not seen kids in the background of any videos or pictures nor have read any mentions of kids in any review.  Being Disney and with the vast amount of nonalcoholic drinks, I can assume that it kid friendly but I don't want to walk into a situation where our 3 and 5 year olds are not welcome. Note I am not saying catered to; I just mean not expected to be there period.



It's a bar. With a bar atmosphere. Kids can come in, but its it's not really a place for kids. Since it is Disney, kids are welcome, but I have heard from several people that their kids were miserable in there.


----------



## DLgal

disneyland_is_magic said:


> 40 minutes!!!  What is going on?!?



Nothing shocking. The waits were routinely 15-20 minutes during the reservation period. They are letting in 2x the number of guests now, so you see the wait at 30-40 minutes. This is a good argument against using FP eventually. They shouldn't.


----------



## EmJ

DisneylandNerd said:


> Yup  all reservations are gone. Join Queue as early as you can before 7am. and get them right away is your best bet moving forward


How early can you join the queue?


----------



## crystal1313

My 11 and 9 year old did fine at Oga's.  They were kinda over it after they finished their drinks, but more so because there wasn't anywhere to sit.  We were on the total opposite side from DJ Rex, so I think if my 9 year old could have watched Rex more, he would have not been over it as fast.  We just wanted to experience Oga's and were happy we got to.  =)


----------



## Spaceguy55

I was able to check Oga's in the regular dining page and was able to see opening's for 4 from 10:30am till 11 pm tonight..so they are there for those that want them..


----------



## socaldisneylover

EmJ said:


> How early can you join the queue?


Someone said 6:30, but I entered it at 6:55, and still got into the calendar within a minute at most after 7:00.


----------



## disneylover102

Anyone know if you’ll be allowed to get into multiple boarding groups? I just wonder how it’s going to work when you don’t know when you’re going to be allowed in and you have Fastpasses booked. It says on the Disneyland website that if you miss your time (you take more than 2 hours to come in) you can get into another group, but what if you do make it on time but want to leave the land and come back later?


----------



## MommyLove

Thanks to all those sharing live updates. I wasn't online till just after 9am this morning and just thought I'd check the app to see what was going on. I was shocked to see that I could get a 12:55p reservation for 2 for Oga's. And also shocked that the wait time for MFSR was 180 minutes!

Surprised that at the moment I can get a boarding pass to get into the land with an estimated entry at early afternoon right now. Wow!


----------



## pharmama

Kasper11 said:


> I have a question/concern that I haven't seen mentioned anywhere (and apologizes if i just missed it somewhere.)  Is Oga's kid friendly?  We will be there in a couple weeks and I have not seen kids in the background of any videos or pictures nor have read any mentions of kids in any review.  Being Disney and with the vast amount of nonalcoholic drinks, I can assume that it kid friendly but I don't want to walk into a situation where our 3 and 5 year olds are not welcome. Note I am not saying catered to; I just mean not expected to be there period.



As others have mentioned, kids are allowed.  But I agree with others that they're "over it" pretty quickly though I would not say they were miserable-they enjoyed it at first with the music etc.  Mine (DD14, DD10, and DD8) were done after about 15-20 min- especially the 8yr old.  We were given a standing table right in front of DJ-R3X.  Smaller kids would not have even been able to see the top of the table.

That said, Oga's is awesome so as long as you're ok with knowing your visit might be a short one then definitely go in with the kids!

Also, a small general PSA (does not apply to the post I quoted): it's Oga's, NOT O*L*ga's


----------



## MommyLove

DLgal said:


> It's a bar. With a bar atmosphere. Kids can come in, but its it's not really a place for kids. Since it is Disney, kids are welcome, but I have heard from several people that their kids were miserable in there.



I would have to agree with this. We saw two families with young children while we were in there and they ALL looked pretty miserable/stressed.


----------



## MommyLove

pharmama said:


> Also, a small general PSA (does not apply to the post I quoted): it's Oga's, NOT O*L*ga's



Hear, hear! Lol


----------



## NateD1226

MF back up to 60 minute wait!


----------



## CaliforniaGirl09

Thanks to everyone for all the reports. We are leaving next week (2-4th) so I’m devouring everything. We were able to do a last minute trip to secure a reservation the first week of opening, but DD wasn’t with us. After hearing us rave, she’s going to be crushed if we don’t get into Ogas. Today’s reports are making me cautiously optimist, but I wonder if it’s because presumably a lot of visitors don’t know about the online reservations yet? I’m assuming not everyone stalks DIS but maybe I’m wrong lol!


----------



## fly girl

Anyone else going within the next month hoping and praying like I am that their days at the park will be as nice as it seems to be going today? It is too good to be true that the crowds will stay this way ... or will the masses come after hearing it isn't as bad as we pictured it was going to be.

Oh please, oh please stay this way.


----------



## lurkergirl

Another panel announcement, an interesting one: 
The Simpsons Panel in the D23 Expo Arena


----------



## kristenabelle

lurkergirl said:


> Another panel announcement, an interesting one:
> The Simpsons Panel in the D23 Expo Arena



Ah, man. If it's for crowd control/options I get why they put this during the feature film panel, but wish it wasn't!


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

fly girl said:


> Anyone else going within the next month hoping and praying like I am that their days at the park will be as nice as it seems to be going today? It is too good to be true that the crowds will stay this way ... or will the masses come after hearing it isn't as bad as we pictured it was going to be.
> 
> Oh please, oh please stay this way.


I have to say, Disney has handled this VERY well. I am duly impressed.


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Just another plea to hear anyone's experience about booking the Savi's reservation when they do it! I've read so many conflicted things about it. The Disneyland reservation page states that your card will NOT be charged when you book (unless you no show) but then I just saw Disneyland Daily's post and she said that you DO prepay upon reserving the time. Since I have a group of six with four wanting to build lightsabers and I'm the one doing all the reservation making- I will definitely need a heads up to get money from my friends in advance so I don't get hit with a surprise $800 charge at time of booking haha.


----------



## poptart90

Quick question about Savi's...and I apologize if asked already. I did search and my eyes went cross-eyed from all the pages on GE! lol

We will be there next week. My DS (almost 9) is curious about Savi's...is it worth it for this age group?? Can't tell you how many lightsabers we own from Star Traders. Wondering if it's worth the hassle and time to try & get a reservation. 

Anybody weigh in on doing this with kiddos? And thoughts on the droid factory?

Much appreciated!!


----------



## Mathmagicland

lurkergirl said:


> Another panel announcement, an interesting one:
> The Simpsons Panel in the D23 Expo Arena


Not a fan at all - I hope this is not a precursor to a D23 Expo with a lot of Fox content for the panels.


----------



## gottalovepluto

poptart90 said:


> Quick question about Savi's...and I apologize if asked already. I did search and my eyes went cross-eyed from all the pages on GE! lol
> 
> We will be there next week. My DS (almost 9) is curious about Savi's...is it worth it for this age group?? Can't tell you how many lightsabers we own from Star Traders. Wondering if it's worth the hassle and time to try & get a reservation.
> 
> Anybody weigh in on doing this with kiddos? And thoughts on the droid factory?
> 
> Much appreciated!!


You can probably find a video of the Savi experience on Youtube.


----------



## tlcdoula

fly girl said:


> Anyone else going within the next month hoping and praying like I am that their days at the park will be as nice as it seems to be going today? It is too good to be true that the crowds will stay this way ... or will the masses come after hearing it isn't as bad as we pictured it was going to be.
> 
> Oh please, oh please stay this way.


YES!!  haha  
I just logged in and checked times for Ogas and was able to get a few different times for this afternoon / evening.  It seems that it is going  pretty smoothly today.  Now that I have park hours for our trip, I guess I better get my act together and get some plans going.


----------



## IAmDis

*comment edited* Apparently Storm Troopers are watching...


----------



## crystal1313

disneylover102 said:


> Anyone know if you’ll be allowed to get into multiple boarding groups? I just wonder how it’s going to work when you don’t know when you’re going to be allowed in and you have Fastpasses booked. It says on the Disneyland website that if you miss your time (you take more than 2 hours to come in) you can get into another group, but what if you do make it on time but want to leave the land and come back later?


It looked like Disneyland Daily was able to do that....she has an entire post about today (on FB) that has a lot of good info.


----------



## Lesley Wake

poptart90 said:


> Quick question about Savi's...and I apologize if asked already. I did search and my eyes went cross-eyed from all the pages on GE! lol
> 
> We will be there next week. My DS (almost 9) is curious about Savi's...is it worth it for this age group?? Can't tell you how many lightsabers we own from Star Traders. Wondering if it's worth the hassle and time to try & get a reservation.
> 
> Anybody weigh in on doing this with kiddos? And thoughts on the droid factory?
> 
> Much appreciated!!


So, it really is a personal choice. I did the experience on opening day and it was amazing! Truly a special thing. I think a 9-yr old is old enough to appreciate it. The lightsaber is very good quality and its fun with all the different crystals making colors or different noises. The hilt is rather heavy, as an FYI. I personally think it is worth the $200. But it really is up to you. 

Droid factory is probably a good idea though. Its fun to make your droid and see it interact with the land. While the initial droid cost is "only" $100, there are lots of accessories or other add-ons, so you could end up spending just as much as a lightsaber.


----------



## poptart90

gottalovepluto said:


> You can probably find a video of the Savi experience on Youtube.



Yes, great idea! Of course if I show him one, he's going to want to go! LOL  I guess what I meant was, for $200...are these lightsabers more for display (as in the experience of the build) or for whacking?? 

Everything in my house invariably turns into a whacker...


----------



## skier_pete

lurkergirl said:


> Another panel announcement, an interesting one:
> The Simpsons Panel in the D23 Expo Arena



That's cool but honestly about 15 years late for me to care about it.


----------



## midnight star

poptart90 said:


> Quick question about Savi's...and I apologize if asked already. I did search and my eyes went cross-eyed from all the pages on GE! lol
> 
> We will be there next week. My DS (almost 9) is curious about Savi's...is it worth it for this age group?? Can't tell you how many lightsabers we own from Star Traders. Wondering if it's worth the hassle and time to try & get a reservation.
> 
> Anybody weigh in on doing this with kiddos? And thoughts on the droid factory?
> 
> Much appreciated!!


I asked a few weeks ago about ages for the light saber and someone said 12 and up because it’s expensive and the quality is very good. They are more collector items, not toys. My coworker has a 7 year old who is interested. She may or may not do it. She isn’t sure. I think it would be a personal decision for the parents. If you think your kid can take care of it, go for it! 

The droids are good for all ages. In fact it says ages 3+ so young children can play with them.


----------



## Nikefutbolero

How come if I go to the app and click on "book experience" it takes me out of the app and opens up my web browser to the disneyland website. Do you have to be in the parks to make a reservation?


----------



## mamapenguin

Are the droid backpacks back I stock?


----------



## dina444444

Nikefutbolero said:


> How come if I go to the app and click on "book experience" it takes me out of the app and opens up my web browser to the disneyland website. Do you have to be in the parks to make a reservation?


Savis and cantina reservations are web based. The app will re direct to the website.


----------



## Elias1901

midnight star said:


> I asked a few weeks ago about ages for the light saber and someone said 12 and up because it’s expensive and the quality is very good. They are more collector items, not toys. My coworker has a 7 year old who is interested. She may or may not do it. She isn’t sure. I think it would be a personal decision for the parents. If you think your kid can take care of it, go for it!
> 
> The droids are good for all ages. In fact it says ages 3+ so young children can play with them.



So... to build onto this notion... the lightsabers from Savi's should definitely NOT actually be used for play-fighting with other lightsabers (aka "dueling")? I know there's some lightsaber makers online that make them purposely to be used to duel with each other... but I certainly don't want to assume these are of that level of durability and end up completely decimating a $200+ purchase...


----------



## DLgal

fly girl said:


> Anyone else going within the next month hoping and praying like I am that their days at the park will be as nice as it seems to be going today? It is too good to be true that the crowds will stay this way ... or will the masses come after hearing it isn't as bad as we pictured it was going to be.
> 
> Oh please, oh please stay this way.



IMO "the masses" are the currently blocked out AP holders. The general public will NEVER descend upon the Disneyland resort en masse as was predicted. This land opening has been 99% hype. I don't expect crowds to pick up until August 20, when AP blackouts are lifted.


----------



## poptart90

Thank you to everyone for the Savi's input...exactly what I needed to hear!! We will head for the Droid Depot!!


----------



## Mathmagicland

DLgal said:


> I don't expect crowds to pick up until August 20, when AP blackouts are lifted.


That is just a few days before D23 Expo, which is August 23-25.


----------



## Elias1901

Mathmagicland said:


> That is just a few days before D23 Expo, which is August 23-25.



Which is about when we'll be there... not fully sure if my body will be ready for the expected insanity!


----------



## Elias1901

For those who have done Smuggler's Run and have experience in asking... are they allowing to request positions in the cockpit? Say if somebody really wanted to pilot, etc. Is it up to the Cast Member or do you just have to discuss among your group and switch places yourselves??


----------



## Lesley Wake

mamapenguin said:


> Are the droid backpacks back I stock?


No reports yet! 

I had wondered if they were holding back a lot of merch stock for this morning and things that were out of stock yesterday would magically become available Monday morning. Well, turns out not to be true. Still no backpacks, gift cards, Kyber Crystals.


----------



## DLgal

Elias1901 said:


> For those who have done Smuggler's Run and have experience in asking... are they allowing to request positions in the cockpit? Say if somebody really wanted to pilot, etc. Is it up to the Cast Member or do you just have to discuss among your group and switch places yourselves??



You get what you get and can trade cards after they are handed out. The CMs don't acquiesce to requests. They hand the cards out in the order Pilot, Pilot, Gunner, Gunner, Engineer, Engineer. If you want Pilot, RUN over when they call your group color so you will be in front.


----------



## ImDMous

Elias1901 said:


> For those who have done Smuggler's Run and have experience in asking... are they allowing to request positions in the cockpit? Say if somebody really wanted to pilot, etc. Is it up to the Cast Member or do you just have to discuss among your group and switch places yourselves??



We've been on it 3 times, when we got to that part, the CM just handed them out and said if we wanted to switch among ourselves we could.  Since you are all standing there lined up together I think it might be rude to just ask the CM instead of asking the group.


----------



## Piglet Fan

DLgal said:


> You get what you get and can trade cards after they are handed out. The CMs don't acquiesce to requests. They hand the cards out in the order Pilot, Pilot, Gunner, Gunner, Engineer, Engineer. If you want Pilot, RUN over when they call your group color so you will be in front.



We did that and it did not work for us. Our CM handed them in reverse order... so our group of three got both engineers and a gunner. (The gunner was good because that's what my son wanted.) Fortunately, there were only 5 in our crew. Since the second pilot was not handed out, my husband was able to take that position. 

My husband rode single rider once and got engineer as many others have reported.

The other time we rode, we had the ride to ourselves, which was great!


----------



## Mathmagicland

DLgal said:


> You get what you get and can trade cards after they are handed out. The CMs don't acquiesce to requests. They hand the cards out in the order Pilot, Pilot, Gunner, Gunner, Engineer, Engineer. If you want Pilot, RUN over when they call your group color so you will be in front.


When I was there last Friday, first ride the CM randomly handed them out face down no particular order.  Our group was a dad plus 3 boys, so we asked the dad if the boys wanted a particular role and ended up trading one of our cards.  

Next two rides, CM seemed to hand out in order, though last ride the CM was set to give me one role (I was single rider) and then the other party grabbed it & said they had to all be together.  However, they had never ridden before and had no idea what any role did, so it ended up being the worst flight as the pilots were not good at all...

So I think it depends on the CM handing out the cards.


----------



## Elias1901

Elias1901 said:


> So... to build onto this notion... the lightsabers from Savi's should definitely NOT actually be used for play-fighting with other lightsabers (aka "dueling")? I know there's some lightsaber makers online that make them purposely to be used to duel with each other... but I certainly don't want to assume these are of that level of durability and end up completely decimating a $200+ purchase...



Anybody have first hand experience with this? Lol.


----------



## rteetz

Everything seems to be going very well so far. Not sure Disney could've done much better.


----------



## rteetz




----------



## rteetz




----------



## MommyLove

rteetz said:


> Everything seems to be going very well so far. Not sure Disney could've done much better.


I agree! Including planning involving the AP block outs. 

However, they could have done better with the merch. When we went on June 3rd (Day 4 of the reservation period) the droid backpacks were sold out. We're they ever back in stock?? Also on June 8th when we went to try the blue & green milk, they were OUT of green milk. Many other examples. How did they not have enough Loth Cats and monkeys?? The merch thing has been a disappointment. But the crowds... two thumbs up!


----------



## rteetz

MommyLove said:


> However, they could have done better with the merch. When we went on June 3rd (Day 4 of the reservation period) the droid backpacks were sold out. We're they ever back in stock?? Also on June 8th when we went to try the blue & green milk, they were OUT of green milk. Many other examples. How did they not have enough Loth Cats and monkeys?? The merch thing has been a disappointment. But the crowds... two thumbs up!


Yeah merch stock does seem to be an issue. Droid chips are currently sold out. Merch is always a hot issue when these big lands first open. I don't think you can realistically prepare for which items will be more popular than others. Obviously you can get an idea but some are simply going to exceed those numbers.


----------



## dis_or_dat

Not pertain-able to today, but was able to snag 3 slots over the last week. Never got to Critter's Country more than 20-30 min early.

Monday 8pm-12am: first time in the land. My son is young and I knew he wouldn't be able to stay up long and we didn't know where anything was. We asked about droid building and was directed to the Droid Depot. The line was short and we only waited 20 min. They had run out of all black R unit bodies and only had First Order personality chips, which was fine with my DS. There was a line to get into Dok Ondar's, so we skipped it. Otherwise, we just walked around exploring. GE is gorgeous at night! Fireworks started right as we were heading out and we got a few pictures with Chewie.

Wednesday 11-3pm: Came with 2 other families and I was tasked with getting an Oga's cantina time. We were told expressly to follow the CM with the orange flag around her stick and not go ahead of her and it turned out to be a pretty orderly process. I was able to snag a time 30 min later and the text message came on time. We had a party of 14 and they put us right in front of DJ R3X. The kids had a blast dancing. The power went out and the bartenders led us on a chant to fix the hyperdrive! My favorite part was when DJ R3X rebooted, he quoted a bunch of lines from his Star Tours days. Line for droids was long so I was happy we had done it earlier. Smuggler's Run line was basically walk on. The kids piloted the ship and it did not do well! Afterwards, the CMs commented on how the ship needed lots of repairs and that Chewie would be on it. LOL

Thursday 11-3pm: Rey walked in with our group and it was awesome. This time was just my family and we split up since I wanted to do Savi's workshop. Even though I was near the front of the line, my slot was almost 1.5 hours later and the CM warned me to prioritize Savi over Oga's. The line was cut off pretty quickly.  DH got an Oga's time slot 2.5 hours later, so it all worked out.  I thought Savi's was an amazing experience and my DS helped build my lightsaber.  They had also restocked the gift cards with a minimum $100 balance. We went on Smuggler's Run a few times, ate, and took lots of pictures!

I think SW:GE is an amazing land! They did such a good job. We saw Chewie, Kylo Ren, Vi Moradi, and Rey. The music, ships, and buildings had incredible detail. I think Oga's and Savi's is worth it. I'm not into buying expensive lightsabers, but making a custom one was a once-in-a-lifetime experience for me.  I was prepared to hate the blue milk, but turned out to be the only one who was able to finish it.  Green milk, not so much.  I can't wait to come back, but happy we accomplished all the "big" things and now I can just enjoy the land (and maybe some Oga's concoctions!).

FWIW, a friend sent a picture of Smuggler's Run wait time from Sunday and it was 240 min!!!!!


----------



## AndrewC

Still wish Disney would do something for resort guests... my $2800 DLH reservation would sure be a heck of a lot easier to take if it meant I got one guaranteed entrance to the land per hotel stay, and one guaranteed reservation to each of the building workshops, and was able to lock in a time either during check in, or anytime via the app. None of this 7am nonsense would be wonderful for hotel guests...


----------



## gottalovepluto

dis_or_dat said:


> Not pertain-able to today, but was able to snag 3 slots over the last week. Never got to Critter's Country more than 20-30 min early.
> 
> Monday 8pm-12am: first time in the land. My son is young and I knew he wouldn't be able to stay up long and we didn't know where anything was. We asked about droid building and was directed to the Droid Depot. The line was short and we only waited 20 min. They had run out of all black R unit bodies and only had First Order personality chips, which was fine with my DS. There was a line to get into Dok Ondar's, so we skipped it. Otherwise, we just walked around exploring. GE is gorgeous at night! Fireworks started right as we were heading out and we got a few pictures with Chewie.
> 
> Wednesday 11-3pm: Came with 2 other families and I was tasked with getting an Oga's cantina time. We were told expressly to follow the CM with the orange flag around her stick and not go ahead of her and it turned out to be a pretty orderly process. I was able to snag a time 30 min later and the text message came on time. We had a party of 14 and they put us right in front of DJ R3X. The kids had a blast dancing. The power went out and the bartenders led us on a chant to fix the hyperdrive! My favorite part was when DJ R3X rebooted, he quoted a bunch of lines from his Star Tours days. Line for droids was long so I was happy we had done it earlier. Smuggler's Run line was basically walk on. The kids piloted the ship and it did not do well! Afterwards, the CMs commented on how the ship needed lots of repairs and that Chewie would be on it. LOL
> 
> Thursday 11-3pm: Rey walked in with our group and it was awesome. This time was just my family and we split up since I wanted to do Savi's workshop. Even though I was near the front of the line, my slot was almost 1.5 hours later and the CM warned me to prioritize Savi over Oga's. The line was cut off pretty quickly.  DH got an Oga's time slot 2.5 hours later, so it all worked out.  I thought Savi's was an amazing experience and my DS helped build my lightsaber.  They had also restocked the gift cards with a minimum $100 balance. We went on Smuggler's Run a few times, ate, and took lots of pictures!
> 
> I think SW:GE is an amazing land! They did such a good job. We saw Chewie, Kylo Ren, Vi Moradi, and Rey. The music, ships, and buildings had incredible detail. I think Oga's and Savi's is worth it. I'm not into buying expensive lightsabers, but making a custom one was a once-in-a-lifetime experience for me.  I was prepared to hate the blue milk, but turned out to be the only one who was able to finish it.  Green milk, not so much.  I can't wait to come back, but happy we accomplished all the "big" things and now I can just enjoy the land (and maybe some Oga's concoctions!).
> 
> FWIW, a friend sent a picture of Smuggler's Run wait time from Sunday and it was 240 min!!!!!


Your friends pic had to have been based off the same faulty reading we were seeing at brief intervals this morning. At no point during the reservation period did the wait actually hit 240 mins- or anywhere near that.


----------



## gottalovepluto

AndrewC said:


> Still wish Disney would do something for resort guests... my $2800 DLH reservation would sure be a heck of a lot easier to take if it meant I got one guaranteed entrance to the land per hotel stay, and one guaranteed reservation to each of the building workshops, and was able to lock in a time either during check in, or anytime via the app. None of this 7am nonsense would be wonderful for hotel guests...


I wouldn’t hold my breath. If people will book the hotels anyway why should Disney add extra perks?
(Admittedly their hotel bookings aren’t exactly stellar for this summer!)


----------



## AndrewC

Also, does a reservation to the cantina or lightsaber building get you IN the land? Or could I book reservations for both or either of those, get the time slot I want, and then not be able to get IN the land because of capacity?


----------



## DLgal

AndrewC said:


> Also, does a reservation to the cantina or lightsaber building get you IN the land? Or could I book reservations for both or either of those, get the time slot I want, and then not be able to get IN the land because of capacity?



Yes, a Savi's or Oga's reservation will get you into the land one hour early.


----------



## AndrewC

gottalovepluto said:


> I wouldn’t hold my breath. If people will book the hotels anyway why should Disney add extra perks?
> (Admittedly their hotel bookings aren’t exactly stellar for this summer!)


Because Disney already advertises that restaurant reservations are park or the perks resort guests get. I know those are hit or miss (though most people have had good luck with last minute from what I’ve heard). Knowing Star Wars is the most popular thing in a long time, it just seems like something Disney could have kicked in. Either that or just kept the reservation system going longer. It just seems very stressful trying to book other reservations (table service, dining packages, etc) when Star Wars is a big unknown until the day of...


----------



## AndrewC

DLgal said:


> Yes, a Savi's or Oga's reservation will get you into the land one hour early.


Oh! That’s a big plus! So at least at ~7am I could potentially nail down my Star Wars time frame to an hour before whatever reservation I can snag... that’s good! I was thinking it would be nice to head there toward the evening but was worried I would either have to stay in the land or hit capacity issues if I waited to get in late in the day...


----------



## Bigrob37

Elias1901 said:


> Anybody have first hand experience with this? Lol.


I have two and use them with the kids for several fights mabye 10ish minutes.  Now I dont slam them on the ground or take full baseball swings or have the kids use them in their everyday fights.  But if the blade breaks its only $30 ish dollars to repleace.  I have accidently dropped the hilt on the ground a couple of times and seems no worse for wear.


----------



## dis_or_dat

gottalovepluto said:


> Your friends pic had to have been based off the same faulty reading we were seeing at brief intervals this morning. At no point during the reservation period did the wait actually hit 240 mins- or anywhere near that.



That's good to know


----------



## katyringo

2pm and the wait time has creeped up a bit to 80 minutes.


----------



## Elias1901

Bigrob37 said:


> I have two and use them with the kids for several fights mabye 10ish minutes.  Now I dont slam them on the ground or take full baseball swings or have the kids use them in their everyday fights.  But if the blade breaks its only $30 ish dollars to repleace.  I have accidently dropped the hilt on the ground a couple of times and seems no worse for wear.



Thanks for the info. Do the lightsabers have any special light effects or sounds when dueling/contacting other sabers??


----------



## Lesley Wake

katyringo said:


> 2pm and the wait time has creeped up a bit to 80 minutes.


Locals may be realizing it's not as crazy as expected, so if they have valid passes are headed there. (To be honest, if I was in the Anaheim area, not Downtown LA, I would consider it too!)


----------



## LizzyS

I'm glad to hear it's not absolutely insane, tbh, as I'm keeping tabs on this thread.  Makes me hopeful I can go to DLR at our usual time of year, next February.

Am I reading posts correctly in that the reservations for Oga's and Savi's open at 7am, but you can jump in a virtual queue prior to that for the reservation?


----------



## DavidNYC

DLgal said:


> You get what you get and can trade cards after they are handed out. The CMs don't acquiesce to requests. They hand the cards out in the order Pilot, Pilot, Gunner, Gunner, Engineer, Engineer. If you want Pilot, RUN over when they call your group color so you will be in front.



I rode 4 times during my preview slot (3 as single rider).  First two times I got engineer so 3rd time I politely asked if I could have something other than engineer (got pilot) and last time I asked for gunner and was given that.  So you can definitely ask but YMMV if the cast member accepts requests.  I will say that there is NOT a lot of time between entering the room and having the card given to you so plan the wording for your request really concisely and be prepared to do it quick!


----------



## pharmama

dis_or_dat said:


> The power went out and the bartenders led us on a chant to fix the hyperdrive! My favorite part was when DJ R3X rebooted, he quoted a bunch of lines from his Star Tours days.



They ran this bit while we were there too and I thought it was hysterical!  "Light speed to Endor!!"  

Shortly after his "reboot", DJ-R3X played the Mos Eisley Cantina song and we all loved that too!


----------



## Michele King

Bigrob37 said:


> I have two and use them with the kids for several fights mabye 10ish minutes.  Now I dont slam them on the ground or take full baseball swings or have the kids use them in their everyday fights.  But if the blade breaks its only $30 ish dollars to repleace.  I have accidently dropped the hilt on the ground a couple of times and seems no worse for wear.


I would not do a heavy fight with these. The blades are $50 to replace, and you can buy them at Dok Ondar's. With a hard enough hit, they will crack. My son plays with his and swings it around, but does not let make contact with anything else. At 9, it depends on your kid. If he is the type that tends to play rough, I might wait, or at least explain to him the cost to fix and replace it. The quality on these is very good, but I don't think it was made to be wacked around a lot.


----------



## disneylover102

Has anyone actually been refused pilot when they asked? I’ve heard different things about whether or not you can ask for it. I definitely want to be pilot but I don’t want to ask somebody who got pilot to trade when they don’t want to.


----------



## NateD1226

MF back up to 110 minutes as of around 3:00!


----------



## smartlabelprint

BadPinkTink said:


> so just a quick summery as this thread will move fast today
> 
> 
> You could get in the virtual queue for Savis and Olgas from approx 6.30am
> At 7.00am the reservation system opened, with time slots morning, afternoon and evening
> You need to put the names of the people in the party
> Olgas reservations were all gone by approx 7.30am
> Virtual queue / Boarding groups for entrance into the land started at 8.20am, the park opened at 8am


It keeps autocorrecting to Olga!


----------



## CarolynFH

DH just received a text from FedEx advising of a delivery tomorrow.  We haven't ordered anything lately so checked the FedEx website.  It's a FedEx envelope coming tomorrow - could it be our D23 tickets?!!


----------



## katyringo

Seeing reports on Instagram that the push notification fails to give a return by date. As in if you somehow miss it, you don’t know when your 2 hours began. Disney has a temp fix if you click on important messages in the app.


----------



## ImDMous

CarolynFH said:


> DH just received a text from FedEx advising of a delivery tomorrow.  We haven't ordered anything lately so checked the FedEx website.  It's a FedEx envelope coming tomorrow - could it be our D23 tickets?!!



My friend was asking if I had gotten any notification from FedEx because she had for something coming from Florida.  Seems early but that would be cool if it's our passes.


----------



## pigletliz

disneylover102 said:


> Has anyone actually been refused pilot when they asked? I’ve heard different things about whether or not you can ask for it. I definitely want to be pilot but I don’t want to ask somebody who got pilot to trade when they don’t want to.



When I went, they randomly handed out the positions to the crew. The castmember stated very clearly that they were not taking requests and that it was up to the crew to trade spots amongst themselves.  A lot of people want to be pilots, which could totally back up the entire process.


----------



## MissouriPrincess

pigletliz said:


> When I went, they randomly handed out the positions to the crew. The castmember stated very clearly that they were not taking requests and that it was up to the crew to trade spots amongst themselves.  A lot of people want to be pilots, which could totally back up the entire process.



We got lucky and just our family of three was a crew unto ourselves.  This was at about 9:00 a.m. on a Friday during the reservation period. My husband was the pilot, and my daughter and I were gunners.  And that was just because she wanted to sit next to me instead of in the front.  When we entered the ride, the cast member said it didn't matter where we sat.  I'm sure we were some weird anomaly, though.


----------



## poptart90

Is there rider switch for smugglers run? Hoping DD  will ride the first time so we can all go as a family once (figure it might be DS’s best shot for pilot) but not sure she’d do it again. Obviously could go single rider. Just trying to plan ahead. Anyone know?


----------



## poptart90

poptart90 said:


> Is there rider switch for smugglers run? Hoping DD  will ride the first time so we can all go as a family once (figure it might be DS’s best shot for pilot) but not sure she’d do it again. Obviously could go single rider. Just trying to plan ahead. Anyone know?



Just realized my brain fart...no FP, so no rider switch right? But if we all wait and get to the front, is there a switch option there? I don’t know the options if there’s no FP. Or no options??


----------



## dina444444

MissouriPrincess said:


> We got lucky and just our family of three was a crew unto ourselves.  This was at about 9:00 a.m. on a Friday during the reservation period. My husband was the pilot, and my daughter and I were gunners.  And that was just because she wanted to sit next to me instead of in the front.  When we entered the ride, the cast member said it didn't matter where we sat.  I'm sure we were some weird anomaly, though.


I was a single rider with a group of two yesterday morning. They assigned each of us to one of the three options first but when we boarded the cm let us move around to where we wanted to sit.


----------



## dina444444

poptart90 said:


> Just realized my brain fart...no FP, so no rider switch right? But if we all wait and get to the front, is there a switch option there? I don’t know the options if there’s no FP. Or no options??



Rider switch is in use. The FP line is a already installed permanent line that is there for DAS returns and rider switch for now


----------



## pigletliz

MissouriPrincess said:


> We got lucky and just our family of three was a crew unto ourselves.  This was at about 9:00 a.m. on a Friday during the reservation period. My husband was the pilot, and my daughter and I were gunners.  And that was just because she wanted to sit next to me instead of in the front.  When we entered the ride, the cast member said it didn't matter where we sat.  I'm sure we were some weird anomaly, though.



The first time we went, we were a part of a crew with people we didn't know. One of the adults and their child were the pilots. My husband and I didn't care. The next time, I went with our own group of 6 and one person didn't want to be pilot, so they traded with another member our group. I can see it being a little awkward if there was a group of strangers and multiple people wanted to be the pilot. I'm betting that it might be pretty rare for someone to give up their pilot spot. I can also see why castmembers wouldn't want to spend their time figuring out who gets to sit where. Once you get to that point of the ride, things move pretty quickly.


----------



## poptart90

dina444444 said:


> Rider switch is in use. The FP line is a already installed permanent line that is there for DAS returns and rider switch for now



Thank you!!!


----------



## EmJ

DLgal said:


> IMO "the masses" are the currently blocked out AP holders. The general public will NEVER descend upon the Disneyland resort en masse as was predicted. This land opening has been 99% hype. I don't expect crowds to pick up until August 20, when AP blackouts are lifted.


Can you speak more to this and why you think the “public masses” won’t arrive as hyped? I’ve been harboring a similar theory but thought I was probably being... unrealistic?


----------



## Kuzcotopia12

disneylover102 said:


> Has anyone actually been refused pilot when they asked? I’ve heard different things about whether or not you can ask for it. I definitely want to be pilot but I don’t want to ask somebody who got pilot to trade when they don’t want to.


When we went, they changed the order of the cards and gave Pilot to the younger girl in the group with us (not in my traveling party).  She didn't want to be Pilot and we ended up getting it! On the day we went (with reservation), everyone was friendly and offering to trade positions with those that hadn't been pilot.  Of course, we got on the ride 5 times with no wait so not sure if that will work when people have waited longer to get on the ride.


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

pharmama said:


> They ran this bit while we were there too and I thought it was hysterical!  "Light speed to Endor!!"
> 
> Shortly after his "reboot", DJ-R3X played the Mos Eisley Cantina song and we all loved that too!


Ahhhh I would have loved this!


----------



## SOCALMouseMommy

Lesley Wake said:


> Locals may be realizing it's not as crazy as expected, so if they have valid passes are headed there. (To be honest, if I was in the Anaheim area, not Downtown LA, I would consider it too!)


I wonder how many annual passholders are Signature or higher compared to the numbers that have Deluxe and lower. I know lots of Deluxe and lower passholders who would be there right now if they weren’t blocked!


----------



## poptart90

And yet another question...

Just wondering from anyone who entered GE this morning:

What time did you line up at the gate for RD?

What “group” number were you assigned?

What time did you actually enter?

And finally, if you went right to Smugglers Run, how long was the wait?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## pharmama

Kuzcotopia12 said:


> When we went, they changed the order of the cards and gave Pilot to the younger girl in the group with us (not in my traveling party).  She didn't want to be Pilot and we ended up getting it! On the day we went (with reservation), everyone was friendly and offering to trade positions with those that hadn't been pilot.  Of course, we got on the ride 5 times with no wait so not sure if that will work when people have waited longer to get on the ride.



I think the bottom line is it does vary by CM how they do it.  One of the times we went I watched the CM look around and give the pilot cards to my two youngest- he was clearly looking for the kids in the group to give those to.  All three of our rides they were handed out in order, 2 pilot, 2 gunner, 2 engineer.  Our final ride had one single rider (as MIL had gone home at that point), the SR was given engineer.


----------



## pharmama

SOCALMouseMommy said:


> I wonder how many annual passholders are Signature or higher compared to the numbers that have Deluxe and lower. I know lots of Deluxe and lower passholders who would be there right now if they weren’t blocked!


I was wondering if this was part of why Flex wasn't showing unavailable until this morning.  Disney may have blocked it manually to stave off a potential unplanned rush of locals in the afternoon if morning reports showed things to be relatively manageable (which they have).


----------



## disneylover102

I just checked the app (4:38 PM Pacific Time) and the boarding groups are not being used. The land is currently open to anybody.


----------



## Sydnerella

My family is visiting DLR for the first time Sunday August 25 through Sunday Sept 1st. We are very excited and planned this not realizing it coincided with the end of D23. We are sandwiched between that and Labor Day weekend so likely a busy time regardless.

How will D23 impact our trip? Will there be more crowds at the beginning of the week from attendees who are also there to see GE or just DLR in general? Will crowds dissipate by Wednesday?

I am asking because we have a 5 day hopper (why not sell longer tix DLR???) and we might plan our non-park day toward beginning of the week if we should expect Sun/Mon/Tue to be WAY MORE busy than the end of the week - though that is getting into a holiday weekend....  If we should not expect anything too excessive on the front end of our trip we would rather have a non-park day in the middle of it.

We are used to traveling at WDW during busy school breaks though and are commando for rope drop and fast pass/maxpass so are ready to do what it takes to enjoy and have fun either way


----------



## gottalovepluto

smartlabelprint said:


> It keeps autocorrecting to Olga!


And because of that I didn’t realize it was Oga until today ROFL


----------



## Kuzcotopia12

pharmama said:


> I think the bottom line is it does vary by CM how they do it.  One of the times we went I watched the CM look around and give the pilot cards to my two youngest- he was clearly looking for the kids in the group to give those to.  All three of our rides they were handed out in order, 2 pilot, 2 gunner, 2 engineer.  Our final ride had one single rider (as MIL had gone home at that point), the SR was given engineer.


On the 5 times we went on the ride, we only got the Pilot once due to the little girl who didn't want to do it.  My daughter and I kept getting pulled ahead to join other groups and wouldn't have gotten Pilot otherwise (we were always last joining bigger parties).  I do agree - it's the CM that ultimately decides.  Since Pilot is the most coveted (by most), parties of 2 are going to have a difficult time getting it.  The ONE time we were in the front of the group, thinking we "would" get Pilot, the CM gave it to the younger child instead of us.  Of course, she was the one who didn't want it anyway so that was good luck for us.


----------



## cyctorres

When you open the park, which is the fastest way to reach the swge area.


----------



## VickiHD

Ok...trying to plan for next week when we're at the park.  
Besides getting to the gate early...my question is.....people stand at the Frontier Land rope drop, do CM's walk you over to the entrance to SWGE?   Or was it a mad dash/run???


----------



## Sydnerella

Could this thread have some links on the first page to the most current info for SWGE?

If not can anyone tell me which post shows what I need to know for AUgust trip and entrance to SWGE and Ogas and Savis? Help please? Thanks!


----------



## disneylover102

So if I’m going solo, do I have a better chance of getting pilot if I keep trying the regular line and asking for pilot each time or doing single rider a bunch and switching roles?


----------



## NateD1226

disneylover102 said:


> So if I’m going solo, do I have a better chance of getting pilot if I keep trying the regular line and asking for pilot each time or doing single rider a bunch and switching roles?


I say you have a better chance with the regular line. In my experience, most single riders were the right gunner or either engineer. No matter what, you might have to switch roles with someone.


----------



## NateD1226

VickiHD said:


> Ok...trying to plan for next week when we're at the park.
> Besides getting to the gate early...my question is.....people stand at the Frontier Land rope drop, do CM's walk you over to the entrance to SWGE?   Or was it a mad dash/run???


Looking at videos, Cast Members were in the front guiding guests to the entrance as everyone sped walked behind them. But don’t quote me on that because I wasn’t there. I’m just speculating from videos and tweets


----------



## Mathmagicland

ImDMous said:


> My friend was asking if I had gotten any notification from FedEx because she had for something coming from Florida.  Seems early but that would be cool if it's our passes.


From our ticket confirmation email - today would be the 8-weeks prior so it could be tickets are starting to go out. I haven’t yet received any shipment notifications from FedEx.  

_Tickets are expected to ship to the provided shipping address approximately 6-8 weeks prior to D23 Expo 2019. If you purchased merchandise, it will ship separately to the provided shipping address, also approximately 6-8 weeks prior to D23 Expo 2019. _


----------



## fly girl

DLgal said:


> IMO "the masses" are the currently blocked out AP holders. The general public will NEVER descend upon the Disneyland resort en masse as was predicted. This land opening has been 99% hype. I don't expect crowds to pick up until August 20, when AP blackouts are lifted.



Great point! I must remember how different AP holders are to DLR versus WDW. 

WDW is my "home park" since I live in the midwest. The chaos of Pandora is still fresh in my mind, and I went a week after opening. I couldn't believe it when my husband said let's go to DLR and SWGE. This man hates the pushing chaos more than me! No doubt he is dying to check out if he suggested coming. He will be absolutely ecstatic if it stays this way, because you know this won't be the case at WDW in August. The only bonus is that they were wise in opening it after most schools start. This would be a completely different scenario if WDW opened up now.


----------



## crystal1313

It looked like if you were at rope drop, cast members walked guests over to the critter country entrance. I read if you have a reservation for Oga’s you enter at the fantasyland entrance. Check out Disneyland daily on FB. She had a great write up about today.


----------



## gottalovepluto

Well if crowds act like they did today hitting up SR in the evening sounds like the winner. Land is open, 45 min wait...


----------



## gottalovepluto

gottalovepluto said:


> Well if crowds act like they did today hitting up SR in the evening sounds like the winner. Land is open, 45 min wait...


Hahaha I would have jumped too soon if I were there 6:36pm and the app says 25 mins. So, go during dinner?


----------



## DLgal

EmJ said:


> Can you speak more to this and why you think the “public masses” won’t arrive as hyped? I’ve been harboring a similar theory but thought I was probably being... unrealistic?



Well, basically, the large crowds at DL are composed of Deluxe and lower AP holders. People within easy day driving distance that are NOT AP holders generally only visit en masse when Disney has a special ticket offer, like the one they have every Jan-May. The vast majority of locals fall into these two groups. Not many people nearby actually buy full priced one day tickets. And, out of town overnight guests (tourists) make up a substantially smaller percentage of park guests vs WDW. 

It has been a theory of mine forever, but this Deluxe AP blackout proves it is actually true. The only busy days in June so far have been days the Deluxe APs were allowed entry. The days they have been blocked out have been ghost town level slow, by comparison.


----------



## NateD1226

I guess dinner is over! Line went up back to 45 minutes as of 7:07 pm. Not that bad but could be better during this time of day.


----------



## katyringo

Not sure if this is true... gonna make a new post


----------



## rteetz

katyringo said:


> Not sure if this is true... gonna make a new post


It’s true... all of it... 

Disney must not be happy with the crowds.


----------



## NateD1226

This is actually shocking! I really thought today would be super crazy! I guess we were almost all wrong as even Space Mountain and Peter Pan had longer wait times at certain times of the day. Disney is really not pleased with the crowd levels. Just wait till more of the general public finds out about what is going on...


----------



## TikiTikiFan

Then we have these kind of posts on non-Disneyland fan sites scaring people away.

Excellent, excellent.


----------



## twodogs

poptart90 said:


> Thank you to everyone for the Savi's input...exactly what I needed to hear!! We will head for the Droid Depot!!


We were there this weekend.  Know that many colors were sold out in the Droid Depot, so don’t show your kids all the You Tube videos and get their heart set on something that may very well be sold out when you get there.  Also all personality chips were sold out.

No backpacks for droid’s this weekend.  We did not build a droid, we did Savi’s.  They only had the blue Kyber crystals in the gift shop for the replacement in the saber, but that was only during our 11am slot.  We bought one because we made the purple saber, and we wanted another color option.  When we came back for our 8pm reservation, no Kyber crystals in any color were available.  They said they had no idea if/when they would get more of any color.  Literally everyone in the shop seemed to be asking about them, and they had nothing. 

I was disappointed in the non-availability of the merchandise.  I wanted to give DLR more money, but they were out of stuff we wanted!!  So just be careful with getting the kids excited about something specific that may not be there on your trip.


----------



## njchris

Piglet Fan said:


> My husband rode single rider once and got engineer as many others have reported.


I rode single rider and got pilot.  So it's as random as the CM wants to make it.


----------



## njchris

MommyLove said:


> When we went on June 3rd (Day 4 of the reservation period) the droid backpacks were sold out.


 Wow.  I had an 8am rez on that day and I was able to get a backpack.  I know I haven't heard of them being in stock again after that.


----------



## DLgal

rteetz said:


> It’s true... all of it...
> 
> Disney must not be happy with the crowds.



I give them one week before they lift the Deluxe AP Disneyland park blackouts. These are not the crowds they were looking for...


----------



## IAmDis

Either way people wanna slice it, it's better to overestimate crowds than to underestimate. Now, they can walk back block out dates, ticket offers and other things to get people in the park. If Disney didn't do any Stardust projects, didnt change block out calendars and get new parking plans, Disneyland would be chaos, guests would be very unhappy and the bad PR would have made everyone look bad.

Now, they got a somewhat empty park and loads of ways to fill it. This was the right play on their part.


----------



## rteetz

DLgal said:


> I give them one week before they lift the Deluxe AP Disneyland park blackouts. These are not the crowds they were looking for...


Yeah this is playing out to be really interesting.


----------



## nathos

In 2017, I found the park crowds during D23 to be quite low. This year, however, I think all bets are off. That week will also be the first that the lower-end Annual Passes aren't blocked, so there will probably be a surge of passholders trying to check out Galaxy's Edge.

That said, I'll still be flying in from New York that week and hoping for the best!


----------



## twodogs

I realize it is no longer applicable to the new system, but I want to comment on our experience on this Saturday getting into the land and getting Oga’s and Savi’s reservations.  I am going to write to Disney about this in the hopes that they use a different system when they open in Florida.  It was terribly unsafe, and I was afraid me or my child would get trampled. We had both 11am and 8pm reservations on Saturday, so we got to try the running of the bulls twice in one day.  11am was bad, 8pm was horrible.

As others have said, there was a line 1.5 or more hours by Hungry Bear, but the CMs kept yelling out that they weren’t recognizing the line, “the line is not a line”, and telling us to just mill around near there and then rush in when they opened the path.  Why would CMs be instructing people to just rush in?  Once they opened the path, there was a huge surge of guests from the “line” and every other direction.  People were hanging out in the lower patio of HB and then just crushed into the line from the left, jumping over the flower beds and shrubs.  It is a narrow path and people were getting pushed all over the place.  They stopped the line several times along the way and held it for 10-15 minutes at different points.  When we finally got to the final “hold” at the entrance to the land, I was one person back from the front of the group, and I was on the right both sessions, trying for Oga’s.  My DH and DDs were on the left, trying for Savi’s at the 11am session.  

They made stern announcements about no pushing, no running etc.  Then the orange pole CM started walking and letting people in. It was absolute chaos, and so much worse in the 8pm slot (I think there were more adult-only groups at 8pm, which made it a more aggressive crowd).  People rushed into the Oga’s line from the left, shoving and pushing and yelling.  CMs did nothing.  Especially in the 8pm group, multiple people fell on a wet area of pavement, multiple people lost their shoes (Mine were pulled off my heels several times but I was able to shove my foot back in without losing a shoe).  I let my DD 11 go for the Oga’s line at 8pm with me since I had made it in at 11am, and I felt like I knew what I was doing.  Big mistake.  People purposely separated us to get in front of DD, and they were pushing into the planters, trash cans, signs and everything else.  A lady seriously injured her foot (but was wearing flip flops, so a terrible choice for this contact sport).  Even though I was one person back to start, and right behind the leading CM, I was probably 75-100 or more people back when we arrived at Oga’s, maybe more.  That is how many people cut the line and shoved into it.

This was the third weekend of the reservation system, so I felt Disney would have seen this over and over every day and have a handle on it.  NO they did not.  It was so dangerous and so poorly managed.  The CMs literally did nothing to control the crowds; they just walked with an orange ribbon on a pole and didn’t look back.  I do RD at every park and race for RSR and other rides, and I have never, ever felt unsafe until this.  

I hope they do the online reservations only for the version in WDW from the beginning because these CMs have NO idea how to control a crowd safely.  People were barbaric, and it was ridiculous.

We loved everything about the land, Savi’s, Oga’s (I did end up getting in during both sessions, but it wasn’t worth the risk after it was all said and done), MFSR, all of it.  I feel like most of the experience was well managed.  The race for Oga’s and Savi’s was a disaster, was dangerous, and hopefully doesn’t ever get repeated.


----------



## crystal1313

twodogs said:


> I realize it is no longer applicable to the new system, but I want to comment on our experience on this Saturday getting into the land and getting Oga’s and Savi’s reservations.  I am going to write to Disney about this in the hopes that they use a different system when they open in Florida.  It was terribly unsafe, and I was afraid me or my child would get trampled. We had both 11am and 8pm reservations on Saturday, so we got to try the running of the bulls twice in one day.  11am was bad, 8pm was horrible.
> 
> As others have said, there was a line 1.5 or more hours by Hungry Bear, but the CMs kept yelling out that they weren’t recognizing the line, “the line is not a line”, and telling us to just mill around near there and then rush in when they opened the path.  Why would CMs be instructing people to just rush in?  Once they opened the path, there was a huge surge of guests from the “line” and every other direction.  People were hanging out in the lower patio of HB and then just crushed into the line from the left, jumping over the flower beds and shrubs.  It is a narrow path and people were getting pushed all over the place.  They stopped the line several times along the way and held it for 10-15 minutes at different points.  When we finally got to the final “hold” at the entrance to the land, I was one person back from the front of the group, and I was on the right both sessions, trying for Oga’s.  My DH and DDs were on the left, trying for Savi’s at the 11am session.
> 
> They made stern announcements about no pushing, no running etc.  Then the orange pole CM started walking and letting people in. It was absolute chaos, and so much worse in the 8pm slot (I think there were more adult-only groups at 8pm, which made it a more aggressive crowd).  People rushed into the Oga’s line from the left, shoving and pushing and yelling.  CMs did nothing.  Especially in the 8pm group, multiple people fell on a wet area of pavement, multiple people lost their shoes (Mine were pulled off my heels several times but I was able to shove my foot back in without losing a shoe).  I let my DD 11 go for the Oga’s line at 8pm with me since I had made it in at 11am, and I felt like I knew what I was doing.  Big mistake.  People purposely separated us to get in front of DD, and they were pushing into the planters, trash cans, signs and everything else.  A lady seriously injured her foot (but was wearing flip flops, so a terrible choice for this contact sport).  Even though I was one person back to start, and right behind the leading CM, I was probably 75-100 or more people back when we arrived at Oga’s, maybe more.  That is how many people cut the line and shoved into it.
> 
> This was the third weekend of the reservation system, so I felt Disney would have seen this over and over every day and have a handle on it.  NO they did not.  It was so dangerous and so poorly managed.  The CMs literally did nothing to control the crowds; they just walked with an orange ribbon on a pole and didn’t look back.  I do RD at every park and race for RSR and other rides, and I have never, ever felt unsafe until this.
> 
> I hope they do the online reservations only for the version in WDW from the beginning because these CMs have NO idea how to control a crowd safely.  People were barbaric, and it was ridiculous.
> 
> We loved everything about the land, Savi’s, Oga’s (I did end up getting in during both sessions, but it wasn’t worth the risk after it was all said and done), MFSR, all of it.  I feel like most of the experience was well managed.  The race for Oga’s and Savi’s was a disaster, was dangerous, and hopefully doesn’t ever get repeated.


That’s exactly how I felt!! And your day/times sound even worse than mine. Hopefully they learn from this. It seems like the online reservations have alleviated the “panic” aspect. Hopefully. 

I’m glad you enjoyed the rest of the land!


----------



## midnight star

For those with droids, what areas of SWGE do they react around the most? I noticed mine moved near the ride, around other droids, and the market. My droid doesn’t have any of the chips in it.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

RE: Questions about Expo affecting DLR crowds

Moving this to the D23 Expo Superthread in this forum. The Expo vets there will have good answers based on past experience.


----------



## midnight star

twodogs said:


> I realize it is no longer applicable to the new system, but I want to comment on our experience on this Saturday getting into the land and getting Oga’s and Savi’s reservations.  I am going to write to Disney about this in the hopes that they use a different system when they open in Florida.  It was terribly unsafe, and I was afraid me or my child would get trampled. We had both 11am and 8pm reservations on Saturday, so we got to try the running of the bulls twice in one day.  11am was bad, 8pm was horrible.
> 
> As others have said, there was a line 1.5 or more hours by Hungry Bear, but the CMs kept yelling out that they weren’t recognizing the line, “the line is not a line”, and telling us to just mill around near there and then rush in when they opened the path.  Why would CMs be instructing people to just rush in?  Once they opened the path, there was a huge surge of guests from the “line” and every other direction.  People were hanging out in the lower patio of HB and then just crushed into the line from the left, jumping over the flower beds and shrubs.  It is a narrow path and people were getting pushed all over the place.  They stopped the line several times along the way and held it for 10-15 minutes at different points.  When we finally got to the final “hold” at the entrance to the land, I was one person back from the front of the group, and I was on the right both sessions, trying for Oga’s.  My DH and DDs were on the left, trying for Savi’s at the 11am session.
> 
> They made stern announcements about no pushing, no running etc.  Then the orange pole CM started walking and letting people in. It was absolute chaos, and so much worse in the 8pm slot (I think there were more adult-only groups at 8pm, which made it a more aggressive crowd).  People rushed into the Oga’s line from the left, shoving and pushing and yelling.  CMs did nothing.  Especially in the 8pm group, multiple people fell on a wet area of pavement, multiple people lost their shoes (Mine were pulled off my heels several times but I was able to shove my foot back in without losing a shoe).  I let my DD 11 go for the Oga’s line at 8pm with me since I had made it in at 11am, and I felt like I knew what I was doing.  Big mistake.  People purposely separated us to get in front of DD, and they were pushing into the planters, trash cans, signs and everything else.  A lady seriously injured her foot (but was wearing flip flops, so a terrible choice for this contact sport).  Even though I was one person back to start, and right behind the leading CM, I was probably 75-100 or more people back when we arrived at Oga’s, maybe more.  That is how many people cut the line and shoved into it.
> 
> This was the third weekend of the reservation system, so I felt Disney would have seen this over and over every day and have a handle on it.  NO they did not.  It was so dangerous and so poorly managed.  The CMs literally did nothing to control the crowds; they just walked with an orange ribbon on a pole and didn’t look back.  I do RD at every park and race for RSR and other rides, and I have never, ever felt unsafe until this.
> 
> I hope they do the online reservations only for the version in WDW from the beginning because these CMs have NO idea how to control a crowd safely.  People were barbaric, and it was ridiculous.
> 
> We loved everything about the land, Savi’s, Oga’s (I did end up getting in during both sessions, but it wasn’t worth the risk after it was all said and done), MFSR, all of it.  I feel like most of the experience was well managed.  The race for Oga’s and Savi’s was a disaster, was dangerous, and hopefully doesn’t ever get repeated.


Interesting. I was in the 11am group Saturday and while it was stressful, I never felt like my safety was in danger. I was far up front too, and maybe was in the first 10-20 people for Oga’s.


----------

